# African or African-Americans TTC



## mrskcbrown

Hi I wanted to start a thread of African or African-American moms who are TTCing. I just know that we may have similar things in common as it relates to pregnancy and family. Its a sisterhood, and I just want us to be able to encourage one another in love through Christ. So wont you join in? Tell us where you are in your journey, how long you have been TTCing and anything else you want us to know!:flower:

I have been TTCing almost 11 months, and right now I am in my fertile days so we are :sex: like crazy. I have one daughter from a previous marriage who is 9 yrs old.

GL on your :bfp: as I know they are coming soon!

:dust::dust: to all!

**Update: Got my BFP on June 9, 2010 after 15 months of TTCing.**
**Update: Malcolm Josiah was born at 41 weeks, 1 day, weighing 10lbs, 10oz, and 22 inches long on 2/25/11 @ 3:26pm.**
***Pregnant with number 3, August 26, 2014***


----------



## kareen

Me!Me!Me! LOL. We've been ttc for 15 months after a missed miscarriage last year. We have had tons of tests and everything came back normal. So why are we not pregnant? Ha! Your guess is as good as mine. Unexplained infertility is the answer. Not one that I like but that's all the dr's can tell us.


----------



## wanabamummy

Hey I live in uk but my fam from st lucia.

Came off bcp in July, bfp in nov but ended in mc. On first cycle after af and desperatly want my own family x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome! Sorry to hear about your loss...:flower: I hate that term "unexplained infertility". Keep praying you will get BFP. I believe that!


----------



## lovinglife83

hi there!! I'm Lisa, 26, and I'm from Tennessee. I have 2 boys and as of today, I'm ttc #3 (had bc out and it hurts like hell!). DH and I decided to go ahead and ttc as this would be our last one.


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi there...I'm 30 and DH and I are officially NTNP/WTT. But definitely wanted to at least extend my support of your efforts to conceive. Nice to see sister love in here....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Kareen, Wanabamummy, Lovinglife83, and Girlblue! I am so excited to have you all here. 

@Lovinglife83: What part of Tennessee do you live in? I work in Memphis, but I live in Mississippi. I have been here 3 yrs. Good luck on your journey to conceiving your last precious baby!

@Girlblue: Yes I love positive sister love because so many people portray us as being "angry" and "bitter"! GL on your journey. Will this be your first?

@Kareen & wanabamummy: So happy you are here!:hugs:

DH and I have been BDing like crazy! I have PCOS so I have to take metformin + clomid in order to ovulate every month. The crazy part is that I usually ovulate a bit earlier than what is calculated through all these online calculators, LOL. So I dont want to miss it this time. Over the holidays my grandma told me to "make her a boy", LOL. In my mind, I was like if only she knew!!!:dohh: :hugs:


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

I just wanted to drop in and give my support to you all. I love to see sistas supporting sistas. Mrskcbrown, I really hope that this is your month. I do believe that the Lord hear and answers prayers. So all of you keep the faith and don't give up. I am here if you would like to talk. I'm from Mississippi as well, so we got to stick together. Just a thought, maybe you should have started you ladies a buddy team. 

Good Luck to you all and my prayers are with you. xoxo


----------



## mrskcbrown

DeDe80 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to drop in and give my support to you all. I love to see sistas supporting sistas. Mrskcbrown, I really hope that this is your month. I do believe that the Lord hear and answers prayers. So all of you keep the faith and don't give up. I am here if you would like to talk. I'm from Mississippi as well, so we got to stick together. Just a thought, maybe you should have started you ladies a buddy team.
> 
> Good Luck to you all and my prayers are with you. xoxo

Thanks Dede80! I am still trying to figure this BNB thingy out. How would I start a buddy thingy:winkwink:? I am from Southaven, are you close to here? Congrats on your :bfp:! I really, really do hope this is our month. Every month I feel like I just want to give up, but God. Ten months!! My DH said yesterday, "if this isnt our month......(he hesitates)....then we will just try again next month". LOL, as if he was going to say something else!:happydance: Yes I will be asking you a ton of questions! Blessings to you!:hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

Hi there, I am not TTC I just wanted to send you all some baby dust..:dust: I really miss the support in TTC. My stay wasnt for very long but I loved it here. Oh and Im black and my fiance is white..x Sending lots of positive baby vibes your way x


----------



## tickledpink3

Coming through to sprinkle some baby dust. Not TTC but check in here every now and then. 


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DeDe80

I am from Vicksburg. You can start a thread under TTC buddies and just link it to this thread so that everybody will know where you are at. I am here anytime, just IM me if I don't come this way soon. I try to stop in and read how you guys are doing from time to time. 

xoxo


----------



## lovinglife83

@Mrskcbrown, I'm from chattanooga...

@DeDe80, your due date is my eldest birthday!


----------



## Birmz85

Hey ladies, 

Just wanted to send some baby dust your way...

I'm from the uk and both OH and my parents are from the caribbean and was in TTC for about a month before i got my :bfp: and graduated lol

Just wanted to wish you all the best off luck and i'll keep popping in here every now and then to stalk all your progresses... And i'm here if anyone wants to talk or whatever :flower:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL AND HAPPY :sex: AS WELL XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome EternalRose, TickledPink and Birmz85! 
Thanks for coming by and sprinkling :dust:! We appreciate it and congrats on your :bfp:'s!!!! I am going to try and make this a buddy thread. Stay tuned as I try to do that!!!:dohh:


----------



## mrskcbrown

lovinglife83 said:


> @Mrskcbrown, I'm from chattanooga...
> 
> @DeDe80, your due date is my eldest birthday!

Cool, Lovinglife. I spent many summers in Chattanooga on Duncan st.! My grandmother was born and raised there. Now I think it is about 6 hours from me in Mississippi.:hugs:


----------



## mommyinwtg

Count me in! We live in Charlotte, NC and this was our first cycle of hardcore TTC (BBT, OPKs, and the works).


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommyinwtg said:


> Count me in! We live in Charlotte, NC and this was our first cycle of hardcore TTC (BBT, OPKs, and the works).

LOL thats funny, hardcore TTC! I like that! Welcome, and we are so glad you are here.

Well I didnt go hardcore this cycle but more of a relaxed approach. I just pinpointed my ovulation days and been getting "busy" LOL.

:dust::dust: to you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

To those of us who are TTCing, when will you be testing? I would like to update this thread with our test dates.:coffee: 

I will be testing January 17.


----------



## kareen

Wow! It's so nice to see so many "women of colour" here. What great support. For you ladies that already have a "bun in the oven", prepare yourselves for a million and one questions! LOL As for the testing.....Jan. 23 is my day! Wishing us all luck. And a Happy New Year ladies!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> Wow! It's so nice to see so many "women of colour" here. What great support. For you ladies that already have a "bun in the oven", prepare yourselves for a million and one questions! LOL As for the testing.....Jan. 23 is my day! Wishing us all luck. And a Happy New Year ladies!!!!!

Great Kareen, I got your test date down. I am going to post them on the first page in my very first post!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Spelman mom: Congrats on your BFP!!!!! Thanks for the babydust we definitely need it!

Anyone know how to delete a thread?


----------



## EternalRose

Contact the mods, they will do it .. x


----------



## mrskcbrown

EternalRose said:


> Contact the mods, they will do it .. x

Yes I did send them an email. Thanks a lot!:flower:


----------



## DeDe80

lovinglife83 said:


> @DeDe80, your due date is my eldest birthday!

That's great!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello My test date i Jan 8th. I hope i didn't offended anybody in here:flower: because when i looked. I remember posting and some how they got delated:shrug: :dust: to everyone. And :happydance: to the ones who got their buns and happy 9 months :hugs::baby:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Hello My test date i Jan 8th. I hope i didn't offended anybody in here:flower: because when i looked. I remember posting and some how they got delated:shrug: :dust: to everyone. And :happydance: to the ones who got their buns and happy 9 months :hugs::baby:

No Dipar, you are fine! I just had two threads going simultaneously. So you inadvertedly posted in that section. Dont worry! I got your test date down! Wow its coming soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

So did you change this thread to the TTC section? Or?..Ok..Yea it's coming to fast..Next Friday!..:happydance::happydance: I'm trying to find out, if i should buy a test and test sooner?..Nah I'll just wait until next Friday. Waste my money for a :bfn:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy New Years ladies! 

Just stopping by to see what you all are up to. Me this has been a stressful week trying to catch the eggy! Everytime, I ovulate, it is very stressful for me because I am so afraid of missing it! I know its stated that the spermies stay in our systems from 3-5 days but awhhh im just nuts over it! Anywho, good luck to me and everyone else.
Praying for BFPS and successful full term babies in 2010!!!


----------



## Hop3fuln3ss

I am so Glad theres a place for us.Just came through to say hi to everybody good luck a lots and lots of Baby Dust to everyone.. Happy New Year!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hop3fuln3ss said:


> I am so Glad theres a place for us.Just came through to say hi to everybody good luck a lots and lots of Baby Dust to everyone.. Happy New Year!

Hey Hopefulness! Glad that you came to join us!:hugs: Where are you at in TTC? BFP or waiting for a BFP? Details, details:happydance:

GL to you!:flower:


----------



## wanabamummy

Hi there, think my testing date is 15th nov. Assuming I have ov'd this week. 

I never got a smiley but never have got a +opk but had the cramps and little ewcm so I think I have. We managed to bet 3 times this week do hopefully we caught it. Have a few back twinges but nothing else to report!


----------



## mommyinwtg

I will begin testing on the 9th. I've had a couple of shorter-than-normal period cycles lately so AF is due (according to FF) anytime from 8Jan to 12Jan. I'm praying that :witch: doesn't show her face! :dust: to us all.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok ladies I have those dates and will be posting them on the first page of this thread!

@wanabamummy: How old is your stepdaughter? Dont let her feelings deter you and DH from your goals. She is young and does not understand the need for new people in this world. Tell her to think about it if no one wanted her here? If she is a teen, Im a high school teacher and I can tell you that they are very selfish. I am praying that she opens up to the idea of a new baby brother or sister!:flower:

@mommyinwtg:Gosh I hope :af: doesnt show up for either of us. I am a 34 day girl so like clock work she usually comes. How many DPO are you? We BD 3 days since my "fertile period" and I am really nervous hoping that we caught it. I wanted to :sex: last night but DH was :sleep:! :growlmad:, anywho I think I have "O" already but gonna try to seal the deal later today lol!

GL to you all as well and :dust::dust:


----------



## Sayuri

Hiya Mrskcbrown JUST saw this thread, would love to chat here too if ok
im from UK both parents from the Carribean!

:dust: to you al!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> Hiya Mrskcbrown JUST saw this thread, would love to chat here too if ok
> im from UK both parents from the Carribean!
> 
> :dust: to you al!!

Oh we would love to have you! Yes please join us and give us advice as necessary!:happydance:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi ladies,

I just came in to say hello to everybody..How are things with you and TTC? :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## wanabamummy

So I have a little back ache at the moment which I am loving as I had that last time!! Lol.

Still looking out for pigmentation change though, as wen I saw that last time I knew I was preggas!!

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

5 more days until my testing date!! It's cold where I am..I can't stand winter...I hope everybody is good


----------



## auntiebee

I think that white and black people can all be sisters, we r alllll children of god!!!
Don't think that colour has anything to do with your ttc journey, i mean we are all women and all hav the same symptoms and signs along the way of r ttc journey's.
Im not being bitchy, its just im on the same dpo as alot of you and would love the support but feel like im not wanted in this thread unless im black.


----------



## mrskcbrown

auntiebee said:


> I think that white and black people can all be sisters, we r alllll children of god!!!
> Don't think that colour has anything to do with your ttc journey, i mean we are all women and all hav the same symptoms and signs along the way of r ttc journey's.
> Im not being bitchy, its just im on the same dpo as alot of you and would love the support but feel like im not wanted in this thread unless im black.

Yes this is a thread for african/african-american sisters but if you want to join I have no problem with it. I think I am missing some parts of this message but its ok. I just want to let everyone know that I am open and in no way will I hate on anyone, nor turn them away.:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey! How is everyone doing? 

@Dipar, yes it is almost time! How are you feeling?

@everyone: How are you feeling/doing? Any news yet?

As for me, I made it through the stressful week of :sex:! So now I am in the dreaded 2WW but I think I have been in the 2WW since last monday because thats when Im almost certain that I "O'd". Well Im praying and babydust to all!:hugs:

:dust::dust:


----------



## kareen

happy new year all!!! i hope it's a prosperous one filled with diapered butts and sleepless nights! LOL i should be ovu this week, hopefully, and hope that the eggie isn't too fast for the spermies. i try not to think about it each month but it's hard. i've decided though that i need to lose a bit of weight since i'm wondering if that's why we're not preggers yet.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi Ladies,

Right now..I feel like :cry: because i've been having AF like cramps yesterday and today..A part of me wants to say..That i maybe :nope: out for the count..But AF is due on Friday..

Pray that I keep my faith up and still believing for a BFP for Jan.


----------



## Shireena__x

hey Girlies, Well Ladies, Im Black And From The UK So Not Really African-American Lol, Im More English-Jamaican, As Both My Parents Are Jamaican And Im English ANYWAY Lol

Im 19, From Birmingham UK And A Mum 2 A 9month And One Day Old Princess :cloud9:, I Dont No Alot Of Black Girls Like Me On Her :( So Hopefully I Can Fit In With You Guys??

Just Thought I Would Pass By And Sprinkle Some Baby Dust To All You Lovlie Ladies (dunno how to do that animation)

lots of love and i hope you ALL get :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: this january :) xxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey yall!

@Kareen: I hope you do catch the eggy! How much weight do you want to lose? Im a bit overweight myself. Are your cycles irregular? I know how stressful TTCing is around "O" time:nope:. I have high hopes for you though!

@Dipar: Its not over until you see the AF flag! So Im still praying for you!

@Shireena: Thanks for joining us! We are so happy to have you! Are you TTCing for number 2. Do tell???

Ok so someone has to get a BFP this month and I hope its all of us!:dust::dust::af::af::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommyinwtg

mrskcbrown said:


> Ok ladies I have those dates and will be posting them on the first page of this thread!
> 
> @wanabamummy: How old is your stepdaughter? Dont let her feelings deter you and DH from your goals. She is young and does not understand the need for new people in this world. Tell her to think about it if no one wanted her here? If she is a teen, Im a high school teacher and I can tell you that they are very selfish. I am praying that she opens up to the idea of a new baby brother or sister!:flower:
> 
> @mommyinwtg:Gosh I hope :af: doesnt show up for either of us. I am a 34 day girl so like clock work she usually comes. How many DPO are you? We BD 3 days since my "fertile period" and I am really nervous hoping that we caught it. I wanted to :sex: last night but DH was :sleep:! :growlmad:, anywho I think I have "O" already but gonna try to seal the deal later today lol!
> 
> GL to you all as well and :dust::dust:


Thanks mrskcbrown! As of Tuesday, I'll be 9DPO. We only got to BD once this cycle, and it was the day prior to O according to FF. FXd for us all that January will bring lots of :bfp:


----------



## mommyinwtg

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Right now..I feel like :cry: because i've been having AF like cramps yesterday and today..A part of me wants to say..That i maybe :nope: out for the count..But AF is due on Friday..
> 
> Pray that I keep my faith up and still believing for a BFP for Jan.


I'm right there with you, Dipar. AF is due on 8 or 9Jan, feeling like I might be out this month. I've had a few cramps since the end of December, but nothing else promising. :cry:


----------



## westbrja

I just stumbled across this team and must say its nice to see. As you can see I've already got my BFP after only 3 months of ttc (Thank you God) but wanted to stop in and show some love and support to all you gals TTC. I am a mom of a DD (4yrs) and a DS (3yrs). I'm biracial (white & black) and my OH is black. I'm a college student and will be starting the RN program after baby is born in Aug. Please feel free to ask any questions or PM me. As a mother of soon to be 3, I'm a bit experienced in what to expect during pregnancy, childbirth, and breastfeeding lol. Love and babydust to all! P.S. AF and pregnancy symptoms are the same and you're not out until AF shows! PMA!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

westbrja said:


> I just stumbled across this team and must say its nice to see. As you can see I've already got my BFP after only 3 months of ttc (Thank you God) but wanted to stop in and show some love and support to all you gals TTC. I am a mom of a DD (4yrs) and a DS (3yrs). I'm biracial (white & black) and my OH is black. I'm a college student and will be starting the RN program after baby is born in Aug. Please feel free to ask any questions or PM me. As a mother of soon to be 3, I'm a bit experienced in what to expect during pregnancy, childbirth, and breastfeeding lol. Love and babydust to all! P.S. AF and pregnancy symptoms are the same and you're not out until AF shows! PMA!!!

Thanks so much for coming to share with us!! Congrats on your :bfp:! I am working on number 2 but for most this will be their first, so yes you can help us a lot. I havent been :bfp: in 10 years!! Im sure that things have changed since then and I am looking forward to it. Yes AF & Pregnancy symptoms mimic each other so therefore I try not to read too much into it. Congrats again and thanks!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kareen

welcome to all the new ladies! baby dust to all! 

@mrskcbrown: i would like to lose 35lbs. my cycles are very regular and with all the test everything checks out ok so i'm so frustrated every the witch shows her ugly face. i know it's about timing but dang! it's been 16 months now, are that unable to tell time?! LOL. at any rate, i leave it to HIM. He knows what we need, want and deserve.


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> welcome to all the new ladies! baby dust to all!
> 
> @mrskcbrown: i would like to lose 35lbs. my cycles are very regular and with all the test everything checks out ok so i'm so frustrated every the witch shows her ugly face. i know it's about timing but dang! it's been 16 months now, are that unable to tell time?! LOL. at any rate, i leave it to HIM. He knows what we need, want and deserve.

Yes you are so right! He knows what we need! I know that has to be aggravating because I have been at it for almost 11 months and Im getting tired. Well hopefully this is it for both of us.:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mommyinwtg said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Right now..I feel like :cry: because i've been having AF like cramps yesterday and today..A part of me wants to say..That i maybe :nope: out for the count..But AF is due on Friday..
> 
> Pray that I keep my faith up and still believing for a BFP for Jan.
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you, Dipar. AF is due on 8 or 9Jan, feeling like I might be out this month. I've had a few cramps since the end of December, but nothing else promising. :cry:Click to expand...

I had cramps from CD 11 until now..And i had AF cramps from last week until now..Let's stand together mommyinwtg for our bfp for this month!!~ :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I hope this is it for you Dipar! Happy bday again!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> I hope this is it for you Dipar! Happy bday again!

Mrskc,

I was about to say the same thing for you. I hope this is it. And thanks again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommyinwtg

Count me in, Dipar! I took an early preg test today, and surprise surprise :bfn:. Sigh. That's what I get for being impatient, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mommyinwtg said:


> Count me in, Dipar! I took an early preg test today, and surprise surprise :bfn:. Sigh. That's what I get for being impatient, I guess. :shrug:

Yea mommyinwtg,

You should of waited until the day of your period(AF) or after you are late. Depending on the woman, some times you will get a positive before and sometimes after and also it's different from pregnancy to pregnancy:hugs:.

Let me know when you going to test again


----------



## mrskcbrown

@mommynwaiting: So sorry to hear your BFN! When is AF due? Im still hopeful for you though! Its not over until you see the ugly AF!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! How are you all doing? Any good news yet on the BFPS? Symptoms?

As for me, I have really, really creamy CM. TMI, but it makes me feel like I wet myself. How gross! I also have sore boobs but I got them last week and I usually dont get them until a few days before AF. LOL, I am not symptom spotting, Im just saying that these things are unusual for me. Im really hoping this is it and praying too!


----------



## GirlBlue

mrskcbrown said:


> @Girlblue: Yes I love positive sister love because so many people portray us as being "angry" and "bitter"! GL on your journey. Will this be your first?
> 
> @Mrskcbrown. Yep, this is my first...
> 
> Hello to everyone...I might have seen some you elsewhere...I am usually in WTT. DH and I are both 30, grad students, and WTT for our #1. (He's finishing grad school in september, I just finished and I am in Law School now). we were waiting to be completely free of school. Every other day or so we think about it, and DH is on the fence most of the time, but we are officially WTT until further notice...which could be 2011. In the meantime, we are trusting God and his timing and plan, and I am praying that his plan is faster than ours...lol. :happydance: So we are NT and NP using fertility monitoring/avoidance. I recently lost my mom, which is another reason to wait. But, alas, we BD this month right up through OV so we're in the 2ww, :happydance:though I'm pretending I'm not looking for it. Babydust to all.


----------



## mrskcbrown

GirlBlue said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @Girlblue: Yes I love positive sister love because so many people portray us as being "angry" and "bitter"! GL on your journey. Will this be your first?
> 
> @Mrskcbrown. Yep, this is my first...
> 
> Hello to everyone...I might have seen some you elsewhere...I am usually in WTT. DH and I are both 30, grad students, and WTT for our #1. (He's finishing grad school in september, I just finished and I am in Law School now). we were waiting to be completely free of school. Every other day or so we think about it, and DH is on the fence most of the time, but we are officially WTT until further notice...which could be 2011. In the meantime, we are trusting God and his timing and plan, and I am praying that his plan is faster than ours...lol. :happydance: So we are NT and NP using fertility monitoring/avoidance. I recently lost my mom, which is another reason to wait. But, alas, we BD this month right up through OV so we're in the 2ww, :happydance:though I'm pretending I'm not looking for it. Babydust to all.
> 
> Yes it is in Gods timing. Congrats on all of your educational endeavors! I am in graduate school myself working on a masters in education. I hope this is your BFP time, even though you are not looking LOL! Me either!:happydance::happydance: When did you say you were testing?:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## GirlBlue

My plan is to not test unless I am late, and I am due on the 19th. I have been good about sticking to that. But I figure...why waste dollars on BFN when AF will give me some hints for free. If she's funny, then I'll test. DH is doing his grad work in education too. I see you're a teacher from your other posts elsewhere. That's awesome! Babydust!:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Girlblue: I try not to test until I am late as well. I dont like to waste money. I only have one test so I am sticking to Jan. 17th to test. What symptoms are you having? I have been having sore bb's, since last week and AF is not due until next sunday? Its weird but definitely dont want to look more into it. Usually they hurt a few days prior to AF, like 2-3 days so then I know its on the way!!!

@Dipar: Have you tested yet??


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> @Girlblue: I try not to test until I am late as well. I dont like to waste money. I only have one test so I am sticking to Jan. 17th to test. What symptoms are you having? I have been having sore bb's, since last week and AF is not due until next sunday? Its weird but definitely dont want to look more into it. Usually they hurt a few days prior to AF, like 2-3 days so then I know its on the way!!!
> 
> @Dipar: Have you tested yet??

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::nope::nope: NO AF. Today is the day! And i'm still praying that AF stay away. No I didn't test yet, because the roads and streets where i live are to bad and it's forever snowing! So i would have to wait until Sunday to test! I'll let you know the results


----------



## GirlBlue

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @Girlblue: I try not to test until I am late as well. I dont like to waste money. I only have one test so I am sticking to Jan. 17th to test. What symptoms are you having? I have been having sore bb's, since last week and AF is not due until next sunday? Its weird but definitely dont want to look more into it. Usually they hurt a few days prior to AF, like 2-3 days so then I know its on the way!!!
> 
> @Dipar: Have you tested yet??
> 
> :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::nope::nope: NO AF. Today is the day! And i'm still praying that AF stay away. No I didn't test yet, because the roads and streets where i live are to bad and it's forever snowing! So i would have to wait until Sunday to test! I'll let you know the resultsClick to expand...

Babydust Dipar!

@MrsKC...funny...I only have 1 test too. I'll be out of town all next week so that should keep my mind off of it. I don't get back in town till thr morning of the 19th, which is the day I'm due, so if I don't see something strange then I'll test when I get home. Though I have no idea if it'll be the same with me, women in my family have a long history of having negative HPTs and bloods and being months along. So I never put too much hope in the idea of testing anyway. Just hope I get the feeling...lol:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Girlblue: have a great trip and Im praying for our BFPS! Please God!


----------



## mommyinwtg

mrskcbrown said:


> @mommynwaiting: So sorry to hear your BFN! When is AF due? Im still hopeful for you though! Its not over until you see the ugly AF!!!!

Sorry for the late reply--I've been sick and haven't been online as much as usual. According to FF AF was due today (today is CD24). She's a no-show, and I don't expect her until Sunday at the earliest. I'll test again on Sunday if she's still a no-show.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mommyinwtg said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @mommynwaiting: So sorry to hear your BFN! When is AF due? Im still hopeful for you though! Its not over until you see the ugly AF!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply--I've been sick and haven't been online as much as usual. According to FF AF was due today (today is CD24). She's a no-show, and I don't expect her until Sunday at the earliest. I'll test again on Sunday if she's still a no-show.Click to expand...

Let us know the out come!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

Yes Lord! Go BFP's!!!!


----------



## mommyinwtg

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> mommyinwtg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @mommynwaiting: So sorry to hear your BFN! When is AF due? Im still hopeful for you though! Its not over until you see the ugly AF!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply--I've been sick and haven't been online as much as usual. According to FF AF was due today (today is CD24). She's a no-show, and I don't expect her until Sunday at the earliest. I'll test again on Sunday if she's still a no-show.Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know the out come!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i sure will!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommyinwtg said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @mommynwaiting: So sorry to hear your BFN! When is AF due? Im still hopeful for you though! Its not over until you see the ugly AF!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply--I've been sick and haven't been online as much as usual. According to FF AF was due today (today is CD24). She's a no-show, and I don't expect her until Sunday at the earliest. I'll test again on Sunday if she's still a no-show.Click to expand...

Good luck to you, I have my fingers crossed for you!:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hey ladies,

I'm out. AF showed up this morning. My cousin dies and then my period starts. What a way to start a new year!! Thanks for your prayers though!:cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Again, Dipar you are in my prayers!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@mommyinwaiting: Have you tested yet??? GL to you!


----------



## mommyinwtg

Well girls, I'm out as well. Tested this morning and got a :bfn:...then a little while ago I started spotting. Tomorrow will be CD1, so now I'm praying for a February :bfp:. :dust: to everyone, and :hugs: to you Dipar.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mommyinwtg said:


> Well girls, I'm out as well. Tested this morning and got a :bfn:...then a little while ago I started spotting. Tomorrow will be CD1, so now I'm praying for a February :bfp:. :dust: to everyone, and :hugs: to you Dipar.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you mommyinwtg. Our time is coming :hugs: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## mojoyin

I've been TTCing almost 7months now and i hope it would happen this month.


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommyinwtg said:


> Well girls, I'm out as well. Tested this morning and got a :bfn:...then a little while ago I started spotting. Tomorrow will be CD1, so now I'm praying for a February :bfp:. :dust: to everyone, and :hugs: to you Dipar.

I am so sorry to hear that AF has come! Next month is going to be you and Dipars month! I'm still praying for you all. Sorry I am on my cell phone and this is so brief!


----------



## mrskcbrown

mojoyin said:


> I've been TTCing almost 7months now and i hope it would happen this month.

Welcome to the group!!!!! I'm sorry to hear that you haven't got a BFP yet!!! I have been trying 11 months!!!! So I am definitely in the boat but I trust God and I know that He will give me a baby in due time. Have you and SO been to the dr to see what's going on reproductive wise? Again Im on my cell so this brief!

Be back soon on my pc!!!


----------



## mommyinwtg

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> mommyinwtg said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I'm out as well. Tested this morning and got a :bfn:...then a little while ago I started spotting. Tomorrow will be CD1, so now I'm praying for a February :bfp:. :dust: to everyone, and :hugs: to you Dipar.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you mommyinwtg. Our time is coming :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...


From your lips to God's ears, Dipar. :hugs:


----------



## mommyinwtg

mrskcbrown said:


> mommyinwtg said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I'm out as well. Tested this morning and got a :bfn:...then a little while ago I started spotting. Tomorrow will be CD1, so now I'm praying for a February :bfp:. :dust: to everyone, and :hugs: to you Dipar.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that AF has come! Next month is going to be you and Dipars month! I'm still praying for you all. Sorry I am on my cell phone and this is so brief!Click to expand...


Thanks mrskcbrown. I could tell that January wasn't my month. Praying for a Feb BFP for everyone who is out in January...and a January BFP for those still in the running!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommyinwtg said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyinwtg said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I'm out as well. Tested this morning and got a :bfn:...then a little while ago I started spotting. Tomorrow will be CD1, so now I'm praying for a February :bfp:. :dust: to everyone, and :hugs: to you Dipar.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that AF has come! Next month is going to be you and Dipars month! I'm still praying for you all. Sorry I am on my cell phone and this is so brief!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks mrskcbrown. I could tell that January wasn't my month. Praying for a Feb BFP for everyone who is out in January...and a January BFP for those still in the running!!Click to expand...

Awhh thanks. I need all the :dust: that I can get. Im feeling good about this cycle but dont we all until the dreaded:witch: shows her ugly face! I think what helped me to relax this month was just christmas and hanging out with friends and family. Also, I started back social drinking with DH because I was tired of waiting every month for a :bfp: that never comes:nope:. I do have my hopes up this month though and I am trusting in God.
:hugs: and :dust: to all.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mommyinwtg said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyinwtg said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, I'm out as well. Tested this morning and got a :bfn:...then a little while ago I started spotting. Tomorrow will be CD1, so now I'm praying for a February :bfp:. :dust: to everyone, and :hugs: to you Dipar.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you mommyinwtg. Our time is coming :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your lips to God's ears, Dipar. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks mommyinwtg


----------



## kareen

hey ladies, been away for a minute. on cd19 and just chilling. i'm trying to relax and not think about ttc so much hence why i haven't been around so much. i will test in just over a week and let you guys know. welcome to all the new ladies and baby dust to all!


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> hey ladies, been away for a minute. on cd19 and just chilling. i'm trying to relax and not think about ttc so much hence why i haven't been around so much. i will test in just over a week and let you guys know. welcome to all the new ladies and baby dust to all!

Hey Kareen. I test soon too! GL to you. Im glad to see you on here today and I understand the need to relax. TTC can take over your life, I declare it will. I find myself on this PC too much! My daughter says, "mommy you are always on the computer". I said, uh oh time to use it less, so I have.:shrug: Keep me posted so I can update your status with a :bfp:!


----------



## mrskcbrown

How is everyone doing??? Its been so quiet here!

@wanabmummy: Have you tested? BFP?????


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey girls,

I am still here. I am waiting out the 2ww in here too. At 9dpo I got a little spotting and have had some serious nausea and dizzyness (which has been more normal for me lately, though docs don't know why), though, I really thought I would lose my breakfast the other day which is not normal. Also had some creamy cm and seriously sore boobs like I have never had before...it was painful to wear a bra. So I am kinda on pins and needles, but trying not to think about it until Tuesday (day AF comes). All of the symptoms have pretty much vanished except I feel hot all the time. But no pre AF symptoms. I'm with you MrsKCBrown...I am trying not to let this take over my life. I like how you put it..."I declare it will...", but I guess only if you let it. So I am in Vegas enjoying the town with some friends, rembering to eat right and take vitamins and hoping for whatever is in God's plan. Babydust guys.


----------



## kareen

still here...waiting...lol...4 more days until testing...if i can, i will wait until monday instead...just to be sure. i'm so tired of the stark white tests.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Girl Blue and Kareen: Im praying for BFPs for you all! I had to take a step back from TTC because it was (is) driving me crazy:wacko:. Month after month and nothing:shrug:. So DH and I just said we are going to relax and try to remember our lives before TTC. We will still :sex: around O time, but Im not taking any clomid this month. I think it was making my CM too thick and with my DH having :spermy: issues, I dont want anything to mess that up further. We see the DR again on Feb. 3rd to discuss IUI but not sure yet if we will do that because we have other responsibilities to take care of before we drop $650. So keep us in your prayers as I will do for you all.

Hopefully there will be many February BFPs!:hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## GirlBlue

@MrsKCBrown....definitely will keep you and DH in prayer. God's timing is perfect...I was reminded that after God told Sarah and Abraham they'd conceive the scripture reads..."and according to the time of life, she conceived." That was the biggest pregnancy promise ever, and it still took time. That could mean her cycle, but it was more than a month. You'd think he'd made her wait long enough at 90, but God's timing is perfect in all things. 

On that note, I'm out for the month...AF came riding in like gang busters this morning, Really funny since I spent yesterday with morning nausea/vomiting. Guess my body just has a sense of humor...think it was mild food poisoning. I haven't vomited since I was in 4th grade. Anyway, babydust!


----------



## mrskcbrown

GirlBlue said:


> @MrsKCBrown....definitely will keep you and DH in prayer. God's timing is perfect...I was reminded that after God told Sarah and Abraham they'd conceive the scripture reads..."and according to the time of life, she conceived." That was the biggest pregnancy promise ever, and it still took time. That could mean her cycle, but it was more than a month. You'd think he'd made her wait long enough at 90, but God's timing is perfect in all things.
> 
> On that note, I'm out for the month...AF came riding in like gang busters this morning, Really funny since I spent yesterday with morning nausea/vomiting. Guess my body just has a sense of humor...think it was mild food poisoning. I haven't vomited since I was in 4th grade. Anyway, babydust!

:cry: Im sorry that AF came! Yes our bodies do play tricks on us, and probably because we want this so bad. Yes his timing is perfect and so I am being patient. 

I see you joined FAITH! Im glad that you did. They are a great group of girls! Dont leave us though, we need you too!:happydance:


----------



## kareen

ok, well there were no issues at the FLO AIRPORT this morning. ms. witch was right on time...unfortunately...it's not was heavy but there none the less...see you all next month! i'm sending TONS of baby dust your way.


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> ok, well there were no issues at the FLO AIRPORT this morning. ms. witch was right on time...unfortunately...it's not was heavy but there none the less...see you all next month! i'm sending TONS of baby dust your way.

I guess AF got us all just about huh?:cry: Oh well. We will get these 2010 BFPs!  I cant wait! Dont leave, stay in touch!:hugs:


----------



## kareen

oh, i won't be far. i need all the support i can get! LOL


----------



## GirlBlue

Same here! I'll be around. Sorry Kareen! funny...mine has been the lightest it has ever been. I have no idea what this means...maybe my cycle is changing post-pill or b/c I am getting older. Oh well. I think we're on hold again until August; I'm not going to mention it until then that is. So I'll definitely be here. Consider me your person cheerleader...lol. If I can't talk to DH, you girls are the only ones I can talk to. So I might as well monitor your success. 

Toodles...and MrsBrown...CUTE avitar pic!!!!


----------



## kareen

Girlblue: I'm so afraid that my age is a factor. I had no issues getting pregnant even up to my 35th bday, but after that????.....who knows :shrug:

Only God knows....


----------



## mommyinwtg

GirlBlue said:


> Same here! I'll be around. Sorry Kareen! funny...mine has been the lightest it has ever been. I have no idea what this means...maybe my cycle is changing post-pill or b/c I am getting older. Oh well. I think we're on hold again until August; I'm not going to mention it until then that is. So I'll definitely be here. Consider me your person cheerleader...lol. If I can't talk to DH, you girls are the only ones I can talk to. So I might as well monitor your success.
> 
> Toodles...and MrsBrown...CUTE avitar pic!!!!

Long time, no visit! I had a heavy, but short AF this month. Not sure what that was about. Sure hope it's not age-related. 

Mrsckbrown, we may be taking a break from actively TTC as well, because I was also getting so stressed out about it. In addition to that, our finances have taken a couple of hits recently, and we need to step back and regroup. If it's meant to happen, I have faith that it will...in due time. 

:dust: ladies!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@mommyinwaiting: I definitely understand the need to step from the stress of it all. I am just letting nature take its course. It was affecting my husband as well. Sometimes I think the stress was giving him performance issues.

@Kareen: I just turned 35 but I have been having problems conceiving again since the age of 26 when I had my daughter. She was a surprise. Then from there I have had PCOS since and wasnt diagnosed until August of 2009. All the other doctors would just "try" stuff but never would test me until I moved to mississippi and my OBGYN was like, there is some other issue going on and Im sending you to a RE to get to the bottom of it. She was the only doctor who cared enough. She told me, you will be 35 soon, so we have to get the ball rolling. I know it will happen for us but maybe not as easy as when we were younger.

@Girlblue: Im sorry you have to wait until August but you and DH know what is best for you! Thanks for being our cheerleader. Thanks for the compliments on my picture as well ladies. We took those on NYE 2009.

Have a good and fun day!!!!


----------



## mojoyin

mrskcbrown said:


> mojoyin said:
> 
> 
> I've been TTCing almost 7months now and i hope it would happen this month.
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!!! I'm sorry to hear that you haven't got a BFP yet!!! I have been trying 11 months!!!! So I am definitely in the boat but I trust God and I know that He will give me a baby in due time. Have you and SO been to the dr to see what's going on reproductive wise? Again Im on my cell so this brief!
> 
> Be back soon on my pc!!!Click to expand...



Thanks dear, I'm putting my trust in God as well. The doc says he cant run any tests until we've been TTCing for atleast a year. I just started using opks this month, started testing CD11 thro CD 15 and all negatives although there's been CM. I'm beginning to think maybe i dont ovulate mid-month or i'm not even ovulationg at all and just having CM...is this possible? I will keep testing with the OPKs for a few days again and continue :sex: everyday for a few days

I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon.

:dust: to all.


----------



## mrskcbrown

mojoyin said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojoyin said:
> 
> 
> I've been TTCing almost 7months now and i hope it would happen this month.
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!!! I'm sorry to hear that you haven't got a BFP yet!!! I have been trying 11 months!!!! So I am definitely in the boat but I trust God and I know that He will give me a baby in due time. Have you and SO been to the dr to see what's going on reproductive wise? Again Im on my cell so this brief!
> 
> Be back soon on my pc!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear, I'm putting my trust in God as well. The doc says he cant run any tests until we've been TTCing for atleast a year. I just started using opks this month, started testing CD11 thro CD 15 and all negatives although there's been CM. I'm beginning to think maybe i dont ovulate mid-month or i'm not even ovulationg at all and just having CM...is this possible? I will keep testing with the OPKs for a few days again and continue :sex: everyday for a few days
> 
> I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon.
> 
> :dust: to all.Click to expand...

Hey! With OPKs not everyone gets a +. I would just BD as you are doing.:thumbup: So yes it is still possible to get a BFP. Are your cycles regular? Keep me posted and :dust: to you!:hugs:


----------



## skyrocket

Hey everyone! Can I join you please?
I am 38 in June and TTC my 3rd (have a little girl 4 and a boy 10 plus an angel baby)its my first with OH. We currently live 50 miles apart and only get to see each other at the weekends while my house sells. We were sweethearts 14 years ago and were getting married but then broke up due to various issues and have now found each other again and its wonderful! 
I suffer with PMDD (very very bad PMT) and a short luteal phase and am now taking a B vit supplement to try and rectify that.
Anyway hi!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

skyrocket said:


> Hey everyone! Can I join you please?
> I am 38 in June and TTC my 3rd (have a little girl 4 and a boy 10 plus an angel baby)its my first with OH. We currently live 50 miles apart and only get to see each other at the weekends while my house sells. We were sweethearts 14 years ago and were getting married but then broke up due to various issues and have now found each other again and its wonderful!
> I suffer with PMDD (very very bad PMT) and a short luteal phase and am now taking a B vit supplement to try and rectify that.
> Anyway hi!!

:hugs:Hey! We are so glad to have you! I am praying that everything you suffer with is over soon. I know God can do it!:happydance: That is awesome that you and OH got back together like that. Thats some good lovin:blush:. Nice to meet you!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

hi can i join too


----------



## mrskcbrown

soon2 b wifey said:


> hi can i join too

Hey soon to be wifey!:friends:. Congrats on your upcoming :wedding:. I just got :wedding: last summer in June. It is the absolute best! I hope your stay here is short and you get your :bfp: or have you gotten it already??. What part of Michigan are you from? I am from Chicago.:hugs:


----------



## kareen

does anyone know the symptoms for pcos? i have regular periods and a normal luteal phase. i'm not overweight. but my periods are quite heavy on the first day and by the second to last day i get the worst pain that feels like ovulation pain or even labour pains enough that i'm writing around on the bed in pain and enough to make me cry. df gets yelled at as i'm telling him how to rub my back until the pain subsides LOL


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> does anyone know the symptoms for pcos? i have regular periods and a normal luteal phase. i'm not overweight. but my periods are quite heavy on the first day and by the second to last day i get the worst pain that feels like ovulation pain or even labour pains enough that i'm writing around on the bed in pain and enough to make me cry. df gets yelled at as i'm telling him how to rub my back until the pain subsides LOL

Hi Kareen! 

Well I have PCOS but I never have pain. I have had PCOS since I was in HS but I was not diagnosed until last August 2009. When you have PCOS, you have very irregular cycles or non-existent cycles. I would have cycles every 3-8 months or none at all for a whole year. Also when the DR does a transvaginal exam, they eggs in your ovaries will look like a string of pearls. This lets the DR know immediately that you have PCOS. Also extra hair growth on chin, face, chest, etc can be an indication. Most women with PCOS are overweight but thinner women can get it too. Im not that overweight myself, maybe 20lbs. The DR will run a series of blood work and do a glucose test to let you know as well.

The remedy is usually glucophage or the generic form metformin pills. This makes my cycles regular and I ovulate every month now.

Hope this helps:hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

mojoyin said:


> Thanks dear, I'm putting my trust in God as well. The doc says he cant run any tests until we've been TTCing for atleast a year. I just started using opks this month, started testing CD11 thro CD 15 and all negatives although there's been CM. I'm beginning to think maybe i dont ovulate mid-month or i'm not even ovulationg at all and just having CM...is this possible? I will keep testing with the OPKs for a few days again and continue :sex: everyday for a few days
> 
> I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon.
> 
> :dust: to all.

hi there, not posted on here for a little while how is everyone??

No :bfp: yet huh? Or have I missed someone??

I never get + opk's Hun. Even spent £30 on the digis cos I thought they wud be better. I have reliously tempted this month so I know I ov'd. 

Someone said I cud of had a shorter surge so cud have missed it so you cud try Poas a few times?!! 

Am 3 dpo and am loving it. Don't want to have too much pma but I really hope we caught it this month and it's a sticky one!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

wanabamummy said:


> mojoyin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks dear, I'm putting my trust in God as well. The doc says he cant run any tests until we've been TTCing for atleast a year. I just started using opks this month, started testing CD11 thro CD 15 and all negatives although there's been CM. I'm beginning to think maybe i dont ovulate mid-month or i'm not even ovulationg at all and just having CM...is this possible? I will keep testing with the OPKs for a few days again and continue :sex: everyday for a few days
> 
> I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon.
> 
> :dust: to all.
> 
> hi there, not posted on here for a little while how is everyone??
> 
> No :bfp: yet huh? Or have I missed someone??
> 
> I never get + opk's Hun. Even spent £30 on the digis cos I thought they wud be better. I have reliously tempted this month so I know I ov'd.
> 
> Someone said I cud of had a shorter surge so cud have missed it so you cud try Poas a few times?!!
> 
> Am 3 dpo and am loving it. Don't want to have too much pma but I really hope we caught it this month and it's a sticky one!!Click to expand...

I hope that you caught the eggy as well. I am on the eggy hunt this week myself. i think I am to O next week but we BD every other day anyway so we should be fine. We dont have special BD times lol. 

NO BFP's yet! Keep your eye on the first page though. Hopefully I get my valentines bfp....and you as well!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ladies, I need February :test: dates. Want to make sure I update these BFP's that we will get!:cloud9:My :test: date is Feb. 17.:dust: to all!


----------



## wanabamummy

Yes I am hanging out for that extra v day treat. Am due a week before though so not sure how long I can hang out for with out telling oh we got a :bfp: if we do!!!

We do the every other day too usually. It worked for my last :bfp:

this month was 2 days before ov, ov day and day after. We also used conceive plus on the 1st 2 sessions so I really hope it's worked!!

Good luck with your baby making week xx


----------



## wanabamummy

Mine is 8 th feb


----------



## kareen

hey ladies. not sure if anything can shed some light. i have to go for an endometrial biopsy. that's where they gon through your cervix to your uterus and take a small sample of the uterine tissue to test. anyone had that done? i'm nervous as they don't put you out or give any freezing. :saywhat:


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> hey ladies. not sure if anything can shed some light. i have to go for an endometrial biopsy. that's where they gon through your cervix to your uterus and take a small sample of the uterine tissue to test. anyone had that done? i'm nervous as they don't put you out or give any freezing. :saywhat:

Sorry hun, Ive never had it but it sounds scary. Im scared for you! Whats the reasoning for doing it? Good luck and im praying that all goes well and easy for you!:thumbup:


----------



## kareen

i'm just having every test imaginable to rule out any abnormalities. maybe my lining isn't thick enough for implantation. who knows...has me quite nervous to tell you the truth. what if they find cancerous cells or something. i know, i know...leave it to God. only He knows...(but i'm still nervous lol)...


----------



## wanabamummy

Good luck Hun. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> i'm just having every test imaginable to rule out any abnormalities. maybe my lining isn't thick enough for implantation. who knows...has me quite nervous to tell you the truth. what if they find cancerous cells or something. i know, i know...leave it to God. only He knows...(but i'm still nervous lol)...

:hugs:All will be well! Im claiming it. Come back and tell us how it goes!:hugs:


----------



## kareen

I will let you know what happens. I like my doctor so hopefully he can put my mind at ease. Have a great weekend ladies! I know I will. My kids are taking me out to dinner for my birthday. Awwwww, they are so sweet :dance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> I will let you know what happens. I like my doctor so hopefully he can put my mind at ease. Have a great weekend ladies! I know I will. My kids are taking me out to dinner for my birthday. Awwwww, they are so sweet :dance:

Happy Bday!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## mojoyin

mrskcbrown said:


> mojoyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojoyin said:
> 
> 
> I've been TTCing almost 7months now and i hope it would happen this month.
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!!! I'm sorry to hear that you haven't got a BFP yet!!! I have been trying 11 months!!!! So I am definitely in the boat but I trust God and I know that He will give me a baby in due time. Have you and SO been to the dr to see what's going on reproductive wise? Again Im on my cell so this brief!
> 
> Be back soon on my pc!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear, I'm putting my trust in God as well. The doc says he cant run any tests until we've been TTCing for atleast a year. I just started using opks this month, started testing CD11 thro CD 15 and all negatives although there's been CM. I'm beginning to think maybe i dont ovulate mid-month or i'm not even ovulationg at all and just having CM...is this possible? I will keep testing with the OPKs for a few days again and continue :sex: everyday for a few days
> 
> I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon.
> 
> :dust: to all.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! With OPKs not everyone gets a +. I would just BD as you are doing.:thumbup: So yes it is still possible to get a BFP. Are your cycles regular? Keep me posted and :dust: to you!:hugs:Click to expand...


Thank u very much, i really appreciate the support. I tried the OPKs for two more days and nothing still. my cycles are regular; 28days. DH and i went to the gyne and told him we'd bin tryn for a year which isnt true but we just wanted to start early in case there's anything wrong. He had me do a scan, urinalysis, hcg test, fasting sugar test and seminal culture for DH. We're seeing him again tomorrow, will keep you posted


----------



## mrskcbrown

mojoyin said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojoyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mojoyin said:
> 
> 
> I've been TTCing almost 7months now and i hope it would happen this month.
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!!! I'm sorry to hear that you haven't got a BFP yet!!! I have been trying 11 months!!!! So I am definitely in the boat but I trust God and I know that He will give me a baby in due time. Have you and SO been to the dr to see what's going on reproductive wise? Again Im on my cell so this brief!
> 
> Be back soon on my pc!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear, I'm putting my trust in God as well. The doc says he cant run any tests until we've been TTCing for atleast a year. I just started using opks this month, started testing CD11 thro CD 15 and all negatives although there's been CM. I'm beginning to think maybe i dont ovulate mid-month or i'm not even ovulationg at all and just having CM...is this possible? I will keep testing with the OPKs for a few days again and continue :sex: everyday for a few days
> 
> I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon.
> 
> :dust: to all.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! With OPKs not everyone gets a +. I would just BD as you are doing.:thumbup: So yes it is still possible to get a BFP. Are your cycles regular? Keep me posted and :dust: to you!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank u very much, i really appreciate the support. I tried the OPKs for two more days and nothing still. my cycles are regular; 28days. DH and i went to the gyne and told him we'd bin tryn for a year which isnt true but we just wanted to start early in case there's anything wrong. He had me do a scan, urinalysis, hcg test, fasting sugar test and seminal culture for DH. We're seeing him again tomorrow, will keep you postedClick to expand...

:happydance:Hey!

Thats awesome that your DR had you do those tests! We took those tests as well, and we found out a wealth of information about us and why we werent conceiving. So we are TTC 11 months total but 6 months since we had been tested by the RE. No :bfp: yet but we still have a lot of hope!:thumbup: Hopefully it is something minimal that can be fixed easily. Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## mojoyin

wanabamummy said:


> mojoyin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks dear, I'm putting my trust in God as well. The doc says he cant run any tests until we've been TTCing for atleast a year. I just started using opks this month, started testing CD11 thro CD 15 and all negatives although there's been CM. I'm beginning to think maybe i dont ovulate mid-month or i'm not even ovulationg at all and just having CM...is this possible? I will keep testing with the OPKs for a few days again and continue :sex: everyday for a few days
> 
> I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon.
> 
> :dust: to all.
> 
> hi there, not posted on here for a little while how is everyone??
> 
> No :bfp: yet huh? Or have I missed someone??
> 
> I never get + opk's Hun. Even spent £30 on the digis cos I thought they wud be better. I have reliously tempted this month so I know I ov'd.
> 
> Someone said I cud of had a shorter surge so cud have missed it so you cud try Poas a few times?!!
> 
> Am 3 dpo and am loving it. Don't want to have too much pma but I really hope we caught it this month and it's a sticky one!!Click to expand...


thanks dear, i tried staying away for a bit since they say anxiety isnt good for conception, not like it worked for me anyway. I did a hpt this morning and :bfn:. I should be 11 DPO if i ovulated at all. I guess it isnt over until the :witch: shows up, i pray she doesnt, i need a miracle...

You should be about 10 dpo now, have you tested? GL and sending you lots of :dust:. atleast someone has to get her :bfp: very very soon


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope everyone is well! Let me know test dates and when you get BFP'S!!!!!!


----------



## tickledpink3

checkin on you ladies. How is everyone doing?


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> checkin on you ladies. How is everyone doing?

Hey! Im doing well. Still waiting on my :bfp::shrug:. I love your profile pic of the baby. How sweet!!!:happydance: Seems like all is well with you! Praying for you and the baby!:hugs:


----------



## kareen

mojoyin: good luck with all the tests. we've been trying for just over 16 months now so i know how frustrating it can be. hang in there and i'll be praying for you. :winkwink:


----------



## kareen

ok, i just prayed for everybody! if that doesn't work to get us all pregnant than i don't know what will. LOL


----------



## mrskcbrown

:bfp:


kareen said:


> ok, i just prayed for everybody! if that doesn't work to get us all pregnant than i don't know what will. LOL

LOL thank you! I surely hope it does get us that :bfp:! I really want this :baby:!:nope: This has been my fertile week since last friday through today. I :sex: on friday, saturday and tuesday....hopefully tonite as well:blush:. All I can hold onto at this point is hope:shrug:!:dust::dust:


----------



## wanabamummy

kareen said:


> ok, i just prayed for everybody! if that doesn't work to get us all pregnant than i don't know what will. LOL

Thanks Hun, I been praying too!! Fingers x'd


----------



## tickledpink3

Thank you MrskcBrown!

But I had to stop in and check on you ladies and sprankle (not sprinkle :haha:) some baby dust around. Got ya covered on a prayer too.


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> Thank you MrskcBrown!
> 
> But I had to stop in and check on you ladies and sprankle (not sprinkle :haha:) some baby dust around. Got ya covered on a prayer too.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks girl! I see you are in Kentucky is it cold? Not too cold here in MS, in the upper 40's/ low 50's. I am in the dreaded 2WW!:nope: I dont know why my ticker is acting so funky! Its off a day or 2??? Anywho hope everyone else is well too!:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

It was cold a couple of days ago but now it's warmed up a bit. I hope it stays this way for a while but you don't know about the weather these days lol


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey all,

Just wanted to check in here too and say hey. I haven't been in here since forever. No updates for me. Compared to my last absolutely crazy cycle where I really thought I was preggers, this cycle i've lost all my baby making motivation. So weird. We suffered a pretty huge death in our family right before Christmas and maybe that's having an effect on me. Whatever the case, I haven't had any motivation whatsoever to even dtd. I am totally forcing it....can you say completely unmotivated. Oh well, I don't know what's going on, but this too shall pass.

Stay positive ladies!!!

Baby Dust to all,

:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

GirlBlue said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to check in here too and say hey. I haven't been in here since forever. No updates for me. Compared to my last absolutely crazy cycle where I really thought I was preggers, this cycle i've lost all my baby making motivation. So weird. We suffered a pretty huge death in our family right before Christmas and maybe that's having an effect on me. Whatever the case, I haven't had any motivation whatsoever to even dtd. I am totally forcing it....can you say completely unmotivated. Oh well, I don't know what's going on, but this too shall pass.
> 
> Stay positive ladies!!!
> 
> Baby Dust to all,
> 
> :flower:


Hey I commented in our other group but the death may be why you have not felt like DTD. I hope all is well and that you start to feel the "desire" again. I think my DH would die if I ever lost the "desire" even temporarily, LOL:haha: Hope all is well!:hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

mrskcbrown said:


> GirlBlue said:
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to check in here too and say hey. I haven't been in here since forever. No updates for me. Compared to my last absolutely crazy cycle where I really thought I was preggers, this cycle i've lost all my baby making motivation. So weird. We suffered a pretty huge death in our family right before Christmas and maybe that's having an effect on me. Whatever the case, I haven't had any motivation whatsoever to even dtd. I am totally forcing it....can you say completely unmotivated. Oh well, I don't know what's going on, but this too shall pass.
> 
> Stay positive ladies!!!
> 
> Baby Dust to all,
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> Hey I commented in our other group but the death may be why you have not felt like DTD. I hope all is well and that you start to feel the "desire" again. I think my DH would die if I ever lost the "desire" even temporarily, LOL:haha: Hope all is well!:hugs:Click to expand...


LOL...yeah,you're probably right. Our dog was sick this morning and woke us up, and well if you're up in the morning scrubbing the floor at 4 am, what else is there to do when you're done but...go back to sleep. LOL. 

But I promised him I would make it up to him later and that seemed to appease him. I think you're right, I'm just going through a thing. Talking about it has actually made me feel a little better. We have a date night tonight so I imagine that we'll be back at it afterwards. Funny, last month I was so ready to conceive...this month, I could care less. I wrote about the details in my journal in the WTT section.

Hope you all are well....stay warm!


----------



## wanabamummy

Hey girls, I got my bfp today!!

Very very scared but very excited too!!!

Good luck ladies!!!

:dust:


----------



## wanabamummy

Hey girls, I got my bfp today!!

Very very scared but very excited too!!!

Good luck ladies!!!

:dust:


----------



## GirlBlue

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

wanabamummy said:


> Hey girls, I got my bfp today!!
> 
> Very very scared but very excited too!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> :dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yeah I am SO SO happy! I am glad we are getting BFP's on this board.:wohoo::wohoo:

We need symptoms, details, etc!!!!:happydance::loopy:

SO SO happy!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

yeah wannabamummy

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: :wohoo::wohoo: bfp! Congratz


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> yeah wannabamummy
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo::wohoo: bfp! Congratz

Hey Dipar where have you been? Miss you and hope all is well. Keep in touch and dont be a stranger, LOL.:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> yeah wannabamummy
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo::wohoo: bfp! Congratz
> 
> Hey Dipar where have you been? Miss you and hope all is well. Keep in touch and dont be a stranger, LOL.:hugs:Click to expand...

Mrskc :hugs::hugs::hugs: You know i'm on facebook as well. You can leave a message anytime. I've been busy. All is well. I try not to be a stranger. Just to busy. Send me a email some time! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> yeah wannabamummy
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo::wohoo: bfp! Congratz
> 
> Hey Dipar where have you been? Miss you and hope all is well. Keep in touch and dont be a stranger, LOL.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Mrskc :hugs::hugs::hugs: You know i'm on facebook as well. You can leave a message anytime. I've been busy. All is well. I try not to be a stranger. Just to busy. Send me a email some time! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok I will definitely try my best to stay in touch more.:hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

mrskcbrown said:


> wanabamummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I got my bfp today!!
> 
> Very very scared but very excited too!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Yeah I am SO SO happy! I am glad we are getting BFP's on this board.:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> We need symptoms, details, etc!!!!:happydance::loopy:
> 
> SO SO happy!Click to expand...


Thanks Ladies, 

my symptoms werent as strong as last time, but i had a feeling. 

i just thought we had given it a good go this month on the timing. we also used concieve plus too as i dont make much ewcm.

at the beggining of the week i was really inpatient. everyone around me was just annoying and i was a bit snappy which isnt me. 

people started smelling of curry.... weird.....:wacko:

my back couldnt decide if it was hurting or not, then for a couple of days it decided it was. my boobs dont really hurt till now.

I started to wake up when oh got up at 4.30 really hungry, and about 9.30pm i was hungry too. and i fell asleep 2 or 3 times quite early at night.

thats it!

good luck everyone, 

Mrsbrown, hope you get your bfp real soon. you so deserve it!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

wanabamummy said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabamummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I got my bfp today!!
> 
> Very very scared but very excited too!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Yeah I am SO SO happy! I am glad we are getting BFP's on this board.:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> We need symptoms, details, etc!!!!:happydance::loopy:
> 
> SO SO happy!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies,
> 
> my symptoms werent as strong as last time, but i had a feeling.
> 
> i just thought we had given it a good go this month on the timing. we also used concieve plus too as i dont make much ewcm.
> 
> at the beggining of the week i was really inpatient. everyone around me was just annoying and i was a bit snappy which isnt me.
> 
> people started smelling of curry.... weird.....:wacko:
> 
> my back couldnt decide if it was hurting or not, then for a couple of days it decided it was. my boobs dont really hurt till now.
> 
> I started to wake up when oh got up at 4.30 really hungry, and about 9.30pm i was hungry too. and i fell asleep 2 or 3 times quite early at night.
> 
> thats it!
> 
> good luck everyone,
> 
> Mrsbrown, hope you get your bfp real soon. you so deserve it!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks I hope so too! Im in tears reading this because it seems like it will NEVer happen for me:nope:. Im happy for you though. My PMA is very low at this point. Hope everyone else is well!:hugs:


----------



## kareen

wanabamummy said:


> Hey girls, I got my bfp today!!
> 
> Very very scared but very excited too!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> :dust:


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I can live vicariously through you!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tickledpink3

Congrats wanabamummy.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope all is well with everyone!

Its so quiet here lately. Yall over there making BFP's????? I am 5 days away from testing. Please pray for my BFP!!!! My PMA is dwindling!!!!!!

Babydust!


----------



## kareen

mrskcbrown said:


> Hope all is well with everyone!
> 
> Its so quiet here lately. Yall over there making BFP's????? I am 5 days away from testing. Please pray for my BFP!!!! My PMA is dwindling!!!!!!
> 
> Babydust!



Praying for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!
> 
> Its so quiet here lately. Yall over there making BFP's????? I am 5 days away from testing. Please pray for my BFP!!!! My PMA is dwindling!!!!!!
> 
> Babydust!
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Funny thing last 2 days I have been having AF like cramps and lots of CM. I hope this is it! Where are you at in your cycle? I hope all is well!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

2 days away from testing! Please God, let us have a BFP!:-}


----------



## wanabamummy

How you feeling? Do you think this cud be it?


----------



## mrskcbrown

wanabamummy said:


> How you feeling? Do you think this cud be it?

Yes I do think this could be it but I hate to say yes! only to be faced with a big NO! I feel much different this time. Last month AF came on the 32nd day which is tomorrow, so if I miss tomorrow then my hopes will be high!

***Actually no, I feel like I am out, once again. My PMA is gone. If so, Ill probably be leaving BNB for a while.***

How are you?:hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

That's how I felt. Kinda different. Noticed my belly rumbling and I had a couple of early nights in the last 1 ww cos I was just shattered! 

At least you are 'feeling' different. That's a good sign. Hopefull af won't show today, so you can grab that pma back.

I am doing ok. Counting down the days so I can get past 6 wks4 days. Not long now.
Got docs on thurs and hoping to get a scan in next week if I ask him nicely!!!

Just feeling very tired! Boobs are starting to hurt now but I shall not complain as long as it's a sticky one!!! Roll on the ms I say!!!

Good luck for the next couple of days. Will be thinking of ya !! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

wanabamummy said:


> That's how I felt. Kinda different. Noticed my belly rumbling and I had a couple of early nights in the last 1 ww cos I was just shattered!
> 
> At least you are 'feeling' different. That's a good sign. Hopefull af won't show today, so you can grab that pma back.
> 
> I am doing ok. Counting down the days so I can get past 6 wks4 days. Not long now.
> Got docs on thurs and hoping to get a scan in next week if I ask him nicely!!!
> 
> Just feeling very tired! Boobs are starting to hurt now but I shall not complain as long as it's a sticky one!!! Roll on the ms I say!!!
> 
> Good luck for the next couple of days. Will be thinking of ya !! :hugs:

Well so far no AF!:happydance: Please stay away!


----------



## wanabamummy

whoop whoop!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

wanabamummy said:


> whoop whoop!!!

Yes I am happy that it is staying away. I still have the localized abdominal cramping. I keep going to bathroom to check if AF is coming and no sight!! I just feel a bit wetter:blush:! Will test tomorrow if :af:. My DH noticed that my left BB is crusty the last few days.(TMI) Dont know if its a sign? I said its too early to be leaking milk if I am :bfp:??? I also have insomnia, and I hate it. I will by sleeping pills if this continues because I have to get up early in mornings for work and I hate this tired feeling LOL!:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Mrskc,

Thanks for your reply on fb. I hope and pray this is it for you(regarding :bfp:) Even though i'm not going to think about it to much, since you see on my avatar status(break of TTC or TTC break) this is the week that starts the 2ww for me. I said i will not get back into the serious parts of TTC until after I see the RE in the next 4 weeks now. I'll keep you ladies posted. And congratz to the mama's who are bfp:flower: and the ones who are going to get their bfp.:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

No Af yet! I went to "loo" this morning because I felt wet and there was nothing but creamy cm. I will test tonite when DH goes to school, in case its negative, Ill have time to compose myself. Ive never been late. Im a 32-34 day girl, right on. So we will see. Im so nervous that Im delirious and AF is on the way!!!!! I have localized cramping too, right in the abdomen. Arghhhh!!! Feel like crying!


----------



## wanabamummy

Ahhh sounds promising!!! so excited for you!!! 

Are we like on a time zone? Are you night time yet? How long to wait???


----------



## mrskcbrown

wanabamummy said:


> Ahhh sounds promising!!! so excited for you!!!
> 
> Are we like on a time zone? Are you night time yet? How long to wait???

I am in the states and it is about 12:15 in the afternoon here. I will test at 6 pm, so about 5 and half more hours. It feels promising to me as well!!!:happydance:


----------



## wanabamummy

Ah good luck Hun. I'll be in snooze land wen u test lol.

Got my fingers and toes crossed!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

wanabamummy said:


> Ah good luck Hun. I'll be in snooze land wen u test lol.
> 
> Got my fingers and toes crossed!!!

Oh ok, where are you located again???


----------



## mrskcbrown

:bfn: for me!:growlmad::growlmad: I guess AF is running late! On to month 12. I feel like giving up because it seems it will never happen. Honestly, I love God but I am really upset with Him right now. So unfair!:nope::cry:


----------



## tickledpink3

:hugs: mrskcbrown. I know it can be frustrating and wanted to give ya some hugs :hug: And don't forget, it's not over til the :witch: shows her ugly face.


----------



## wanabamummy

Hoping af not got ya Hun. Keep up the pma!! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ Tickeledpink and wannabmummy, I did NOT get AF today and my ticker says I should test today. This would have been day 1 for me and nothing but creamy CM. I dont know what to think anymore??:shrug: I am going to give it 7 days and then call the DR. I dont really have any symptoms aside from mild tummy cramps, so thats why I think there is nothing in there:shrug:. I dont have the nausea, sore bb's or anything else everyone else raves about.:nope: Im slowly losing hope:cry:.

Thanks for all of your support!!


----------



## wanabamummy

It's too early for nausea!!! And my boobs reaaly startied hurting a few days after my bfp!!

So once again your not out still she shows her ugly face!! Lol. Ur good to leave it for a week Id be testing again in the morning!! lol.

Hope you get an answer soon .


----------



## Birmz85

Hey ladies justv thought i'd pop back in and see how everyone is getting on!!!!

*mrskcbrown* <---- Just to let you know i had no symptoms either... i didn't have nausea or vomiting or sore boobs or anything like that... it was my mom acting really silly that made me a bit suspicious that i could possibly be up the duff lol and for 8wks i had period ains and a sore tummy until the point i was sleeping and walking around with a hot water bottle at all times lol... even at work... So you never know these non-existing symptoms you don't have could actually be the real deal :hugs:

To Wanabamummy CONGRATS on your news wishing you plenty of luck over the next 9 months :hugs:

And to everyone one else... keep trying, never lose faith in the almighty one coz your day will come!!!!

GOOD LUCK ALL xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Birmz: thanks so much for this hopeful message. I am 1 day late so maybe this weekend Ill know something further. Still have the cramping, CM and lower backache. Also noticing that Im tired much quicker but it may be the students I teach driving me nuts!:haha:

Im so happy for your baby that is on the way!!!!!:baby::happydance:


----------



## tickledpink3

mrskcbrown giiiiiirl. I got to hit you up with a private message. You are goin to die rofl


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Gosh! I am sooooooooooooooo glad to discover this group. Please SIGN ME UP....lol!!! I'm a 32+ year old Nigerian, ttc for over a year now! I have one blocked tube and one clear one, and I suspect there were also some hormonal issues as well (I put on quite a bit of weight after our wedding). Anyways, even in all of this, I am anchoring my faith in God....TRUSTING HIM TO DO WHAT HE HAS PROMISED!!! My doc wants to start me on some stimulating shots next cycle....but I'm still holding out hope that maybe we hit the jackpot this time....lol! Might be unlikely, since we babydanced a couple of days before ovulation (I had a laporoscopy last week....and :sex: was THE last thing on my mind)

Seriously though....thank you so much for this group. I look forward to walking this road together and sharing our experiences! :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Gosh! I am sooooooooooooooo glad to discover this group. Please SIGN ME UP....lol!!! I'm a 32+ year old Nigerian, ttc for over a year now! I have one blocked tube and one clear one, and I suspect there were also some hormonal issues as well (I put on quite a bit of weight after our wedding). Anyways, even in all of this, I am anchoring my faith in God....TRUSTING HIM TO DO WHAT HE HAS PROMISED!!! My doc wants to start me on some stimulating shots next cycle....but I'm still holding out hope that maybe we hit the jackpot this time....lol! Might be unlikely, since we babydanced a couple of days before ovulation (I had a laporoscopy last week....and :sex: was THE last thing on my mind)
> 
> Seriously though....thank you so much for this group. I look forward to walking this road together and sharing our experiences! :dust:

Hi! We are SO happy to have you. Just jump right in. We are all waiting for BFP's, or have just gotten them, or are almost due for our babies:happydance:. Yes God will do just what he says and as my ticker says, Is there anything too hard for God???? It may take a bit longer but nothing is too hard. If you would like Im also a part of the Faith group in the TTC buddies section and we would love to have you there as well.:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks sooo much! I am right on my way to join the FAITH group right now!!! It is SO important not to lose one's faith, because this journey is such a hard one! I really pray its over soon! Thanks so much for being a beacon of hope to the rest of us! God bless you!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BFN:-(


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Mrskc sorry to hear about the BFN. Do not give up..My dad called me again from Nigeria pray for him.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sure I will pray for him! Anything specific? 

I am ok now. I still havent gotten my AF yet, so I guess thats a good thing. Maybe Im still in the running??? Who knows?? I still have creamy CM and lower backache but it could be AF coming late??? DH says just wait it out but I hate waiting it out because it is going to throw off my normal 32-34 day cycle, ughhhh!!! Anywho thats my dilemma not yours, hope you are having a good evening!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Sure I will pray for him! Anything specific?
> 
> I am ok now. I still havent gotten my AF yet, so I guess thats a good thing. Maybe Im still in the running??? Who knows?? I still have creamy CM and lower backache but it could be AF coming late??? DH says just wait it out but I hate waiting it out because it is going to throw off my normal 32-34 day cycle, ughhhh!!! Anywho thats my dilemma not yours, hope you are having a good evening!

Just pray that GOD will bless him this year! And i can go over there and see him! I pray you get your bfp. I know I just Ov tonight. But the last 3 days my cm was strange..Clear and stringy. It seems like since i'm not on TTC that is when my body is doing things. Maybe because i'm not as stressed. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm still praying for you.

Isi Buttercup. I love your avatar


----------



## kareen

hey ladies, just wanted to say goodbye for awhile. this is just too stressful for me. the tests and waiting, the waiting, the tests...blah, blah, blah...after a year and a half, i'm tired. i think i just need to sit back, relax and just wait and see what happens so we're going to take a break. i hope to be back soon with news of a BFP! in the meantime, God bless you all and babydust to you...thank you for your support ladies.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm still holding out hope for you mrsk!!! :hugs:

Dipar, thanks :winkwink:! Hey, are you Nigerian? I'm in Lagos right now.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Kareen: I am right there with you lady. I understand the whole frustration with it all. I too am so frustrated. I havent gotten AF but I keep getting BFN's. If this is not it for me and I am just having a late AF, Im done with it all. I cant keep doing this. I hope you stay in touch every now and again. Blessings to you and DH!

@isi_buttercup: Thanks so much! Although hold no hope in this cycle. I think AF is just going to be really late.

Ladies today I am 5 days late and the DR says to wait another week and if no show, then test and call her back.

How frustrating!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Mrskc-I seriously hope you get your BFP, especially when you are 5 days late. All dr office tells you to wait another week to test again. What you are going though now, its been my normal thing with this ttc thing. And Im tire of it. I would think I am and then my period (AF) shows up.

Karen-I know what you mean, that is why under my avatar on bnb it states TTC on Break 2 ½ years is to much. Still going to see my RE. Bad cramps tonight (and I got to right to spot, since Im not ttc).

Ici Buttercup-Yes Im Nigerian/American! Wow you are in Lagos! Ive been trying to get to Nigeria for the longest time. So how is Nigeria now? Are you base in Lagos or just living there?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Dipar.....I'm based in Lagos. Besides a few years out of the country for school and work, I've pretty much lived here all my life!

Ladies, I SOOOO know what you mean! Towards the end of last year, I did give myself a break...and only hopped back on the train after my laporoscopy and impending ovarian stimulation. Typically, I am having those usual symptoms this cycle....i.e. cramping, indigestion.... But I have decided not to even think about it. So if God decides to surprise me this month....even before our treatment is to commence....that will be a welcome gift....but if not, life just has to go on!

Mrsk, I have heard about ladies who tested negative till well into their pregnancies. Is your AF usually late? Did you take any progesterone shots/supplements this cycle, or anything that could have destabilized it? If the answers to all these questions are no, then I don't think you should give up hop this cycle.

Oh....and I decided to make my avatar a bit more personal :winkwink:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Ici Buttercup,

Well you are the first Nigerian i ever met on bnb. And i pray that all of you get your bfp's. GOD is opening doors for me here. So take care..:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all!:flower:

@Isi_buttercup: I so want to go to Nigeria. My goal is to go in a year. I want to surprise my Dh with a trip to Africa. No I did not take anything that would obstruct my cycle from starting. So Im not sure why it is so late?:shrug: the DR says wait another week and test and then call them, so I guess I have to wait!:nope: I love your profile pic!

@Dipar_butt: Yes I have to wait another week..It sucks but it is what it is. I thought I had some twinges in my BB's today but Im chalking it all up to being "crazy". I want to retest and see but I think I am just going to ride it out. Too nervous to see a BFN. Glad to see you doing and handling TTC so well.:thumbup::hugs:

@Kareen: My prayers are with you!!

@Everyone else: How are you all doing? Come on back and share with us!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrsk, it would be so awesome if you can make it to Nigeria. Don't worry, it's not as scary as you hear!!! LOL!! I'm also holding out for you, and by God's grace, the week will speed by in a flash, and then you can get re-tested! And thanks about the profile picture :blush:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Mrskc,-Hey it is what it is. You will have to ride it out next week and see what's the outcome. Keep praying and have faith. Yes i'm doing my break well. When the time comes i'll get back on the boat and keep sailing. And i'm glad i'm on the break, because my body is doing so much better with signs and all.

And I also have 3 more weeks to go to see my RE and see what she will tell me. I'll keep you posted.


Ici Buttercup. Do you have a picture that shows you and your husband faces? But i like this picture with the bubbles. I'm not ready to put my picture on bnb yet. I'll wait. My goal is to get to Nigeria this summer to see my dad and the family. Sit down and eat my favorite soup.. Egusi soup:happydance::happydance: with fufu:kiss:..Ummmm i miss it! and top it off with puff-puff(buff-buff) balls.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! Im getting so impatient. I might swing by dollar store to get a test and see what it brings me. Im not sure. Ill let you know!


----------



## sue247

:hi:Hi ladies , was pleasantly surprised to come across this thread. Can i join you all?? I am black and living in London. I have been TTC my second child for about 18 months now. I conceived my son easily, but not happening so easily this time! Worry that it is my age as i am 36 now! I had a MMC in December and this is the first month since then TTC since then. I used the Clearblue fertility monitor to try something new and that was when i fell pregnant (first time using it) so i am hoping and praying it will do it again for me. Anyone else using it? Good luck if you are testing tomorrow Mrsscbrown. Looking into preseed next month.

I am on 2 DPO now. Where is everyone else in their cycles?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi Sue:flower::

So glad that you can join us. I have been TTC almost a yr and currently 6 days late on AF. I think AF is just MIA this month, and so cant wait to see RE in a week so that we can get this party started.:shrug: Yes its funny how we can conceive the first one without thinking about it but this second one is so hard. I am 35 so Im very close to your age. Have you been to the DRs to see what could possibly be going wrong??:shrug: I hope that you get BFP very soon, cuz these ladies know some tricks for getting pregnant:winkwink:. I have never used the CB monitor but if I am not BFP this time, which I do not think I am, I am going to probably follow my cycles a bit closer. Thanks for joining!!!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Dipar....I make a MEAN egusi soup!!! LOL!! And puff-puff as well. If you are able to come over to Nigeria this year, it would be nice to hook up.

Welcome on board Sue! I only recently joined and am absolutely loving this team of fine, inspirational women. I'm 32 (33 in May) and TTC for about 15 months now. About 10dpo today....so waiting to see how it goes. Not holding my breath though.....and definitely not testing till AF doesn't show. I definitely can not hack another.

Mrsk....I'm just going to send you a big HUG as you wait to get tested. Even if it doesn't happen this cycle, it will SURELY happen soon, by God's grace! Praying for you dearie!


----------



## sue247

Thanks MrsK and Isi Buttercup.

Mrsk, How long are your cycles usually? Could it be that you have ov late this cycle? I have very unusual cycles in that i have a 24 - 25 day LP phase! I intend to see a gynae to discuss this, not sure that it is a problem but i know a short LP is a problem. My Dr has not been very good really. But i am very aware of my age and the clock is ticking! I had the intial blood tests done and then fell pregnant just as i was about to be referred. My son is 3 and half now and i was hoping to have another so there was a 2 year gap but that was not meant to be. 

Isi Butercup, are you going to wait until your AF is due to test? I dont think i have ever waited that long lol! WIth my son i knew on 10 DPO and have always tested early, i am too impatient!! It is better to wait though as it just adds to me worrying whether my period will start and it was a chemical!! Good luck for you BFP this month!! You are not out until your AF shows!! I know i have never had any symtoms before it comes so would never know before taking the HPT.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I have had my heart crushed too many times by all those early tests, Sue!! Gosh! I can't even imagine going through that heart break again. It's so much easier to see AF....than to get that horrible BFN!! I shudder as I remember all those heart wrenching moments! Nah! I prefer to wait...lol! My "symptoms" this month have not even been strong enough to get me gong-ho about testing! My cramping now feels more like AF cramping....the nausea has pretty much disappeared.....breasts are as normal as can be....lol! I think I better start counting down to AF.


----------



## sue247

I know exactly what you mean Isi Buttercup. It is so hard getting the BFN each month. God only knows how i have remained sane after all these months of going through this month after month! Funny when i read about women who have been TTC for 1 or 2 months and getting frustratated! There have been many moments when i have really struggled though like when friends and colleagues have fallen pregnant just like that! But i dont really go by symtoms, i just dont seem to get them when i am pregnant until around 6 weeks plus. Not everyone gets them so you cant count yourself out just yet!

Are you temping or using ovulation strips? I have always used the OPK but have moved to the ovulation monitor which seems to work for me. As for temping, seems a good idea but i want to try and not think about ttc and think i am obsessing about it way too much already lol!! Looking at your ticker you only hae 5 days until testing, hope you get the BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Sue! My cycles are normally 32-34 day cycles. Im not sure why I am on cycle day 40/41 and no BFP. I dont temp, OPK, or any of that. When I started TTCing, I did all of that and it was driving me crazy. So I decided to just let God handle it and we BD at least 3-4 xs a week anyway so if we dont catch the eggy that way then I dont know what other way to do it:dohh:. We will do IUI if we are not BFP in June. The DR has already offered it to us, due to DH's low morphology. I just dont want to pay for what should be a free gift from God?:cry:

I dont really symptom spot either. The only thing Ive noticed is that Im more sleepy:sleep:, and all the time, otherwise everything else is so-so??:shrug:

So Im just riding out the wave! :hugs:


----------



## sue247

I have heard of people not getting their positives for some time after the missed period. The sleepiness could be a sign? Maybe if you dont get it soon go and see your doctor? I know it is horrible to get your hopes up, but it is not over yet!

I know what you mean about not wanting to have to pay for something that should come naturally. That is one of the reasons i have just been waiting to see if it will naturally.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh my goodness, Sue! It's still a struggle for me when people around me get pregnant just like that! But I try my best to shove my own feelings aside and be happy for them....but GIRL....it IS HARD!!!!! 

I don't temp, and have never used any ovulation kits....I just try to rely on my body.... Haven't gotten a :bfp: yet, but I don't think that will prompt me to temp anyways. If this month isn't the month, we are already scheduled for ovarian stimulation treatment next month anyways, so I'll just ride that wave. I think if I go down that road of thermometers and monitors and cups and strips, I might just lose my mind!!!!:hissy:

And thanks for the wish! The earliest I intend to test is about a week from now, when AF would have been due at least a few days. But I'll keep you posted! :hugs::hugs:

Mrsk, like I said in the other forum, I'm praying for you in a big way! :hugs:


----------



## sue247

It is soo hard. My colleague started TTC 8 months after me. Fell pregnant the first month and just had her baby in January. I feel happy for her but it was so depressing for me. Just watching her getting bigger and bigger each week and still no BFP for me was hard! 

I dont temp as i dont want to get too caught up in TTC. But the OPK helps me feel like i am doing something to help myself! Before seeing if i need treatment i splashed out and bought the ovulation fertility monitor with which i fell pregnant. Would you not try something like that? Do you know when you ovulate? Without it would be hard for me to know as i dont ov 14 days before my AF. Knowing when i ov gives me a little hope!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sue247 said:


> I have heard of people not getting their positives for some time after the missed period. The sleepiness could be a sign? Maybe if you dont get it soon go and see your doctor? I know it is horrible to get your hopes up, but it is not over yet!
> 
> I know what you mean about not wanting to have to pay for something that should come naturally. That is one of the reasons i have just been waiting to see if it will naturally.

Well I have my yearly appt next thursday with the ob/gyn so if no af i will surely have her test. If they refuse to do bloods, then I will go to my RE who has already told me that they will move further if no af.
I am going to test in the morning, and hopefully i get a BFP, if not oh well!

Sue I know what its like when friends get preggers. I have 3 that are close to me and one is pregnant with twins, no hubby, and the guy is married!!!! Im like geez, surely Lord I am worthy to have a baby, when Im trying to do it the right way??!!! Seems so unfair but again it is what it is. The bible says rejoice with those who rejoice and mourn with those who mourn.:nope:

Hope all is having a good day!:hugs:


----------



## sue247

MrsKS did you test? I hope that it will eventually e good news for you. Know that it is frustrating not knowing either way but if AF not here there is hope! I hopefully will be going to see a gynae who specialises in fertility issues in the next couple of months, i am praying that i get a BFP before then though!! I am on 5 DPO - no symtoms or anything. Your AF is nearly due Isi Buttercup, hope it is your month too!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sue247 said:


> MrsKS did you test? I hope that it will eventually e good news for you. Know that it is frustrating not knowing either way but if AF not here there is hope! I hopefully will be going to see a gynae who specialises in fertility issues in the next couple of months, i am praying that i get a BFP before then though!! I am on 5 DPO - no symtoms or anything. Your AF is nearly due Isi Buttercup, hope it is your month too!!

:flower:Hi! No I didnt test but I will test in the morning!!!!! There is another girl in my other group who just got a BFP after being 6-7 days late so now my hope meter is up again. Also Im starting to get sore bb's:shrug:. I try to ignore it but it wont let me:shrug:. We shall see.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I decided to test because I was feeling hopeful with being 9 days late. Well the clearblue digital clearly said not pregnant! I'm so done. I'm over getting a bfp as well. I'm just ready for my cycle to come so that I can get on with my life. So after I get my - next Thursday, hopefully they will put me on provera to restart my cycles. That also sucks because now I will have to play a guessing game with my ovulation. It's all just too much for me.:~{


----------



## tickledpink3

I aint giving up until you say AF has arrived dangit. And make sure your doc does do bloods on thursday or I'm callin (like I got the number but still! lol).


----------



## xjustmex

Hi Ladies can i join you?? im not actually TTC as i got my BFP on the 15th of this month :happydance:. Im 24 born and raised in the uk (LONDON) but both of my parents are from the caribbean This will be my first baby.


----------



## NGRidley

Hi ladies!!! Can I join?

I am Biracial - Mom is Caucasian and my dad is Jamaican and I live in Ontario Canada.
DH and I are TTC#1 and are on cycle 6 now (7 months).

Currently I am on CD 47 which means I am late. My cycles average 35 days where the longest has been 39, so Now I am just sitting and waiting. I tested last on CD42 and it was :bfn:

I started temping on my 3rd cycle and I think this cycle I didn't ovulate :(
So pretty much I am just waiting until AF finally shows up.
My plan is to call the doctors once it has been 2 months without AF which will be in about 1.5 weeks from now. I plan to test again before I call, just to make sure


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs: Welcome to all of our newcomers!!!! Of course you can join us! justme, congrats on your BFP!:happydance: Oh how we all want one of those in this group!!! ridley, I know how it feels to be late. I too am now 10 days late and my hope is out the window but its ok, going to dr thursday and maybe she will do bloods but again not holding my breath because if I did, I would die.:shrug:

@tickeledpink: thanks girl for your great sense of humor:haha:. Hopefully she will do bloods but who knows?? I will keep you posted!

How is everyone else doing?:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

got the f'xd for you mrskcbown.

And yea where are the other ladies at? Dipar been quiet too. Justme and ngridley welcome! Of course you two can join. the more the better.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you a big :hugs: mrsk!!! :bfp: or not, I know it will happen soon for you!!!!!!

My weekend wasn't too great! AF decided to come 2 days early, so I guess that saved me from having to test and get a :bfn:

I'm off to the hospital today, to start my stimulant shots. Please pray for me.


----------



## HEAVEN SENT

hey i really like the though of this thread...very inspiting to know im not at all alone...i have been ttc for 31/2 years i have an 8 year old who thinks he will be an only child forever and desperately wants a sibling and i want to provide one for him...i just had a lap on 02/23 to unblock tubes..successful with one..so im goint to start ttc tomorrow night...hope i get my sticky bean


----------



## mrskcbrown

HEAVEN SENT said:


> hey i really like the though of this thread...very inspiting to know im not at all alone...i have been ttc for 31/2 years i have an 8 year old who thinks he will be an only child forever and desperately wants a sibling and i want to provide one for him...i just had a lap on 02/23 to unblock tubes..successful with one..so im goint to start ttc tomorrow night...hope i get my sticky bean

:hugs:Welcome Heaven Sent:hugs: So glad to have you. Im glad your surgery went well and you get that sticky bean very soon! Im still waiting on mines too and I have a 9 yr old daughter. Good luck to you and welcome!:hugs:

@isi_buttercup: Sorry to hear AF is here but it is better than testing and getting a :bfn:. I hate testing and getting those because they suck. I hope this ends in a BFP as well. I am 12 days late. My Dh seems to think I am, but me, I dont think so, not even remotely! Hope everyone is well.:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello ladies,

Yes i've been silent because i've been so busy on this end of the computer screen. I don't have time to much anymore to check in. I hope everybody get's their bfp. When my time comes, it will come. My RE appointment is coming fast now. 23rd of March. So i'm going to see what she said. What's the old up..2 or 3 weeks away.

I'll let you know the outcome of it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well ladies, the RE called and told me to take Provera for 10 days and wait for it to bring on my cycle:growlmad:! She doesnt want to blood test me??!! Or even a urine test??!! Just take these pills and get on with your life basically.:nope::nope:

I do have an appt with my ob/gyn tomorrow and Im sure she will urine test me, and Im happy so that I can stop pissing my money away!:growlmad:

So there you have it, no hopes for a BFP. I am angry because I already have a script for these meds and I could have already been taking them and had a period by now! But no, Ive wasted 14 days for nothing! Im so pissed right now, I could trash this computer, and as my students say, "that's real talk".!:growlmad:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Well ladies, the RE called and told me to take Provera for 10 days and wait for it to bring on my cycle:growlmad:! She doesnt want to blood test me??!! Or even a urine test??!! Just take these pills and get on with your life basically.:nope::nope:
> 
> I do have an appt with my ob/gyn tomorrow and Im sure she will urine test me, and Im happy so that I can stop pissing my money away!:growlmad:
> 
> So there you have it, no hopes for a BFP. I am angry because I already have a script for these meds and I could have already been taking them and had a period by now! But no, Ive wasted 14 days for nothing! Im so pissed right now, I could trash this computer, and as my students say, "that's real talk".!:growlmad:

I hear you..That is why i'm on that break from TTC. All of that just to hear somebody tell you to take provera to start a period..Why couldn't your RE test you?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, the RE called and told me to take Provera for 10 days and wait for it to bring on my cycle:growlmad:! She doesnt want to blood test me??!! Or even a urine test??!! Just take these pills and get on with your life basically.:nope::nope:
> 
> I do have an appt with my ob/gyn tomorrow and Im sure she will urine test me, and Im happy so that I can stop pissing my money away!:growlmad:
> 
> So there you have it, no hopes for a BFP. I am angry because I already have a script for these meds and I could have already been taking them and had a period by now! But no, Ive wasted 14 days for nothing! Im so pissed right now, I could trash this computer, and as my students say, "that's real talk".!:growlmad:
> 
> I hear you..That is why i'm on that break from TTC. All of that just to hear somebody tell you to take provera to start a period..Why couldn't your RE test you?Click to expand...


Hi Dipar: 

She didnt say and I didnt ask. If they think this is normal to not have a period for this long than so be it. I really dont care anymore. I feel clueless, I dont even know what to do at this point. DH said something that hit home this morning and it hurt, he said (in just general conversation), "you know we have been trying to have a baby almost since we met. We met in June 2008 and here it is March 2010! I take all these stupid medicines, he has a semen analysis, and does what he can and still nothing! Now our IUI consult appt isnt until May 4. They put me on a waiting list if something comes available sooner.:shrug: Gosh, Im so heartbroken and sick of it all:cry:!!!


----------



## NGRidley

@mrskcbrown :hugs: 


So I am on CD 52 now. 
Last night I was thinking AF was on its way as I had some brown blood tinged CM. Put on a pantiliner and went to bed. Woke up to nothing, nada.....zip, zilch!!
I did have a pretty significant temp jump today (from 35.96 to 36.38) so I was thinking that it could possibly be O.
If it is O the only time I BD that would have mattered was yesterday morning.....so who knows.

I really just want this cycle to end so I can move on.


----------



## sue247

Mrskc, i am sorry to hear you are feeling so low. This journey to have a child is not easy for some of us! Hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, the RE called and told me to take Provera for 10 days and wait for it to bring on my cycle:growlmad:! She doesnt want to blood test me??!! Or even a urine test??!! Just take these pills and get on with your life basically.:nope::nope:
> 
> I do have an appt with my ob/gyn tomorrow and Im sure she will urine test me, and Im happy so that I can stop pissing my money away!:growlmad:
> 
> So there you have it, no hopes for a BFP. I am angry because I already have a script for these meds and I could have already been taking them and had a period by now! But no, Ive wasted 14 days for nothing! Im so pissed right now, I could trash this computer, and as my students say, "that's real talk".!:growlmad:
> 
> I hear you..That is why i'm on that break from TTC. All of that just to hear somebody tell you to take provera to start a period..Why couldn't your RE test you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Dipar:
> 
> She didnt say and I didnt ask. If they think this is normal to not have a period for this long than so be it. I really dont care anymore. I feel clueless, I dont even know what to do at this point. DH said something that hit home this morning and it hurt, he said (in just general conversation), "you know we have been trying to have a baby almost since we met. We met in June 2008 and here it is March 2010! I take all these stupid medicines, he has a semen analysis, and does what he can and still nothing! Now our IUI consult appt isnt until May 4. They put me on a waiting list if something comes available sooner.:shrug: Gosh, Im so heartbroken and sick of it all:cry:!!!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Wow Mrskc

I understand where you coming from there.."I know this is better said-then-done, but do not give up. There got to be an answer some where down the line. Sometimes I don't :nope: understand doctors in the women's health any more these days. Do they really want you to get pregnant or what? Or am I going to far into this? My mind been all over the place today, so excuse me lol.

I'm still praying though Mrskc. :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

:hugs:mrskcbrown

I know you feel like turning some tables over and tossing some chairs across the room right about now. Don't get that script filled yet, I say get your ob to at least do a blood test or something. And even then, might be time for a new doc. I know we get comfortable sometimes and they've known our situation for years but if they can longer help, it's time to move on. Let us know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ngridley: Im so sorry about you being that far out with no cycle. Did you say you contacted a DR? Im in the same boat with you!:cry:

@sue: thanks for your hugs! I need them today and everyday.:hugs:

@tickeledpink: neither one will do a blood test. I asked but they say no because the urine test has been negative 4 times. I also know there is nothing in there so I dont want to waste their time or mines. I was on the way to the pharmacy to get the script filled but I just took that money and got some gas for my car, LOL. Im going to restart taking my metformin tonite as that got me a period every month since sept so im sure it will work now. Not so sure if im going to take the provera yet:shrug:.

I posted the below in another TTC group:

I went to the DR today and did a urine test, of course not pregnant. So I shared that with DH and I told him how the appointment went. Well he just says, "we will do IUI, and I dont want to discuss anything about it anymore". So I said well I dont think thats fair, seeing that we are in this together. So basically he didnt come out and say it but he is blaming me kinda for not getting a BFP this month because i missed like 2 days of my meds. I didnt do it purposely and other months I have missed too but he just didnt know. After all that I have been through trying to get this BFP, all he can do is further blame me, like I dont feel like crap already?!
All I wanted was a hug from him, and for him to tell me he has my back in this, but instead I get the cold shoulder? He then proceeds to tell me that maybe I should get on birth control, then miss a few days and try to get bfp that way, instead of taking my metformin and clomid. He said that because I got BFP with my daughter like that,(not purposefully) who is not his biological child. I told him I absolutely refuse to. Some days I feel like he is with me in this and other days I do not, hence the reason why I dont share much about it with him.

Its not my fault that we cant conceive.

The bright side is that I put in a prayer request at my church yesterday, asking for God to make this a bit easier for us and to help us conceive a child. Well one of the pastors called me today and personally told me that she will be praying for us, and that even when it gets rough and I dont feel like praying know that she is in my corner going to bat for me. She told me she has several friends going through this so she knows the pain that I feel. So that made me feel a bit better.

I dont know if any of you have heard the song below but its exactly how Im feeling right now. Im so sad, and I feel like a failure.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


----------



## Isi Buttercup

mrskcbrown said:


> @ngridley: Im so sorry about you being that far out with no cycle. Did you say you contacted a DR? Im in the same boat with you!:cry:
> 
> @sue: thanks for your hugs! I need them today and everyday.:hugs:
> 
> @tickeledpink: neither one will do a blood test. I asked but they say no because the urine test has been negative 4 times. I also know there is nothing in there so I dont want to waste their time or mines. I was on the way to the pharmacy to get the script filled but I just took that money and got some gas for my car, LOL. Im going to restart taking my metformin tonite as that got me a period every month since sept so im sure it will work now. Not so sure if im going to take the provera yet:shrug:.
> 
> I posted the below in another TTC group:
> 
> I went to the DR today and did a urine test, of course not pregnant. So I shared that with DH and I told him how the appointment went. Well he just says, "we will do IUI, and I dont want to discuss anything about it anymore". So I said well I dont think thats fair, seeing that we are in this together. So basically he didnt come out and say it but he is blaming me kinda for not getting a BFP this month because i missed like 2 days of my meds. I didnt do it purposely and other months I have missed too but he just didnt know. After all that I have been through trying to get this BFP, all he can do is further blame me, like I dont feel like crap already?!
> All I wanted was a hug from him, and for him to tell me he has my back in this, but instead I get the cold shoulder? He then proceeds to tell me that maybe I should get on birth control, then miss a few days and try to get bfp that way, instead of taking my metformin and clomid. He said that because I got BFP with my daughter like that,(not purposefully) who is not his biological child. I told him I absolutely refuse to. Some days I feel like he is with me in this and other days I do not, hence the reason why I dont share much about it with him.
> 
> Its not my fault that we cant conceive.
> 
> The bright side is that I put in a prayer request at my church yesterday, asking for God to make this a bit easier for us and to help us conceive a child. Well one of the pastors called me today and personally told me that she will be praying for us, and that even when it gets rough and I dont feel like praying know that she is in my corner going to bat for me. She told me she has several friends going through this so she knows the pain that I feel. So that made me feel a bit better.
> 
> I dont know if any of you have heard the song below but its exactly how Im feeling right now. Im so sad, and I feel like a failure.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


Oh, mrsk! My heart goes out to you Sweetie! Please don't think your husband is blaming you for anything! I'm sure he isn't. Trying to conceive is hard for both man and woman....I guess he's just having his own low period right now. My hubby and I also suffered our own rough patch, where I thought he just wasn't as committed to ttc as I was! But he has finally come around and we are both now very committed to the cause. Your husband probably doesn't want to discuss it anymore because he know how much it upsets you. You two need to be a tag team....so just make out some good quality time and have a long talk!!

GOD will surely come through for us, mrsk!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sue247

Mrskc, 

I have been there with my OH too! I learn't that it was best to not tell him everything!! Just don't think he understood totally how i felt and his comments would make me feel worse! He would not understand my feelings when yet again my AF turned up. Or how down i felt when i was Ov and he was too tired/ not in the mood and to bd so was yet another wasted month (after i had been patiently waiting and testing looking for ovulation).

MrsKC it is not your fault! Don't let anyone make you feel that it is! For whatever reason god just did not feel the time was quite right yet, whether you have forgotten to take your tablets or not it will happen when HE decides. I know it is hard and there is nothing that can comfort you.. I have been there girl, 18 months - month after month getting BFN. BUT i got through it... God only knows how! Not even the hint of a second line! I was so desperate I started thinking even a chemical or something to give me hope!!

Try the IUI. What about natural remedies like agnus catus? That is supposed to help with hormonal imbalances and periods.. I know you dont use ovulations tests. Why not (i did this) give yourself a few months were you will do ovulation tests and just go for it and maybe try this SPEP?? That is what i did. It has worked for me after 18 months - twice. 

I am praying it will be your month soon :hugs:

Come on sticky bean! Sending you some baby dust:dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ Sue and Isi_buttercup:hugs:.

Thanks yall. We are better. When DH got home from school yesterday night, he was apologetic. He told me he is on board 100% but just doesnt like the idea of me taking all of these meds to make a baby. He also told me that it seems like others in our situation are getting their BFP's. I said well when you watch those shows like baby story, birth day, deliver me and etc on discovery health channel, they dont show you the full agony of getting the BFP. They only show you the rosy side.

So this month we will _try_ charting, and I will use OPK's again. I always got a positive on the digital ones, but now since my cycles will be different I will need to do it to pinpoint when I will actually O.

Question off topic: Are any of you ladies in Greek letter sororities? Just curious:winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sue247

Mrskc, glad to see you are feeling better. :hugs:

I can understand why he did not want to be taking all the meds etc. I felt the same way and that is why i did not go to the doctor in all those months. I ony got my bloods done and they said that it looked like i might not be ovulating. But i did not believe them as every month i was getting positive's on my ov test stripes! It might drive you crazy doing this but helps you to know your body!

Plus i knew, just because i did not ovulate the month i did the bloods did not mean that i was not ovulating most of the time!! I did not not do any more tests as i could not bring myself to continue down that road.. But maybe you need pinpoint your ov day. That is what we did, and i got my BFP a few days ago. Hoping you will get yours too :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

sue247 said:


> Mrskc, glad to see you are feeling better. :hugs:
> 
> I can understand why he did not want to be taking all the meds etc. I felt the same way and that is why i did not go to the doctor in all those months. I ony got my bloods done and they said that it looked like i might not be ovulating. But i did not believe them as every month i was getting positive's on my ov test stripes! It might drive you crazy doing this but helps you to know your body!
> 
> Plus i knew, just because i did not ovulate the month i did the bloods did not mean that i was not ovulating most of the time!! I did not not do any more tests as i could not bring myself to continue down that road.. But maybe you need pinpoint your ov day. That is what we did, and i got my BFP a few days ago. Hoping you will get yours too :flower:

Oh congrats! I didnt know you got your BFP?:happydance::happydance:
Im happy for you! Jealous a bit, but oh so happy:hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

Hi I've just found this thread can i join please? :flower:

I recognise a few of you ladies from the FAITH group which is nice.

It is also nice to see a few other Nigerian ladies here. We got married in September and since then all we here from parents and anyone else who cares to chip in is.....so when are we going to see babies?
Makes it so much harder to act no fussed when inside you want nothing more than a little baby in your arms :baby:

Anyways congratulations to the ladies who have got their :bfp: and MrsKC I have you in my prayers.


----------



## mrskcbrown

beanni #1 said:


> Hi I've just found this thread can i join please? :flower:
> 
> I recognise a few of you ladies from the FAITH group which is nice.
> 
> It is also nice to see a few other Nigerian ladies here. We got married in September and since then all we here from parents and anyone else who cares to chip in is.....so when are we going to see babies?
> Makes it so much harder to act no fussed when inside you want nothing more than a little baby in your arms :baby:
> 
> Anyways congratulations to the ladies who have got their :bfp: and MrsKC I have you in my prayers.

Hey beanni!:flower:

We are so happy that you are here and yes I remember you from FAITH. Thanks for your prayers and feel free to chime in at anytime:hugs:


----------



## rai

Hi ladies,

I'm new to the forum. I'm living in Austin, TX, but originally from the great city of Brooklyn, NY. My family is from the West Indies (mom is Trini and Dad is from grenada, so I consider myself West Indian. I see we have a Lucian on here). Anyways, I was living in Chi-town (mrskcbrown I think you said you are from there) for the last 5 years prior to moving to the ATX. I am 29, married since 2005, met my husband when we were 16 and been together ever since. This is our first month of ttc for baby #1 (GOD-willing). I'm on CD 8 right now of a 26 day cycle, so I'm hoping to catch the eggy and for it to stick in a couple of days. 

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## sue247

Hi Rai, hope your time TTC is short. My dad is Trini and mum is Jamaican. Hi Beanni :flower:

How are you doing today Mrskc? Hope you are feeling better since you and DH have discussed things and you have decided to just go for it with the OPK's. Thanks. Hunni, i know all to well what it like to hear someone is newly expecting when you are feeling a bit low as i have been there many many MANY times, so i could not say right away. Now, hoping you will get your BFP soon so that we can be bump buddies. X


----------



## tickledpink3

Glad things are better with the hubby mrskcbrown and welcome to all our new ladies.


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi All! I haven't been in here in months but wanted to say Hi. 

@MrsKC...I am sorry to hear of everything you are going through, but know that everything is in God's timing and in his perfect will. You never know why, but always trust that it is working for your good.

I've been gone, so I'll check in to say that I am ok, well, as good as can be expected. For most of you who are new and don't know...I had been WTT/NTNP for about a year and before my mom passed away in December. Then, my grandmother-in-law passed away this past month so things have been hard. TTC has not even crossed my mind really. So in the meantime, I am trying to lose 30lb and get my mind right. See you girls around. Babydust to all...

Love, Peace, and Blessing...:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

sorry to hear the past couple of months have been rough for you GirlBlue but good to see you. Keep checkin in and let us know how you are doin. :hugs:


----------



## xLuciax

Do Latinas count in this thread I know we have more in common than people think haha


----------



## mrskcbrown

:flower:Hey Rai, Girlblue and Lucia!

I am so happy that you all are here!:happydance: Lucia being hispanic is ok with us here. Where are you in your TTC journey?? Rai, yes, I am from Chicago, born and raised. I am now in the state of Mississippi.

DH and I are doing things different this month. We will chart, use OPKs, use preseed, and check cervix daily. If it doesnt work, which I hope it does:shrug:) then in May we will proceed with IUI. I have not got my script for provera yet, but will pick it up next friday to restart this journey to get my baby!:happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## tickledpink3

Please join us Lucia, good to see you here!

@mrskcbrown-Preseed is the business and I used it before getting my bfp. But I used it a bit differently. I used it after DTD rather than before before my bf didn't like the way it felt. Used opks too. So I say give it all a go. Still keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## Isi Buttercup

beanni #1 said:


> Hi I've just found this thread can i join please? :flower:
> 
> I recognise a few of you ladies from the FAITH group which is nice.
> 
> It is also nice to see a few other Nigerian ladies here. We got married in September and since then all we here from parents and anyone else who cares to chip in is.....so when are we going to see babies?
> Makes it so much harder to act no fussed when inside you want nothing more than a little baby in your arms :baby:
> 
> Anyways congratulations to the ladies who have got their :bfp: and MrsKC I have you in my prayers.


Hey Beanni! Glad to find another Nigerian here! :hugs:

Girl!!! You've only been married since September! We've been married 15 months, so you can imagine the pressure!! I thank God my hubby isn't stressing and has been my support 100%. But, external pressure is really crazy!!

Good luck with the ttc journey! Hopefully, we'll all get those BFPs soon!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrsk....glad you & your hubby sorted everything out.

Wishing you all the best this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

Isi Buttercup said:


> beanni #1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I've just found this thread can i join please? :flower:
> 
> I recognise a few of you ladies from the FAITH group which is nice.
> 
> It is also nice to see a few other Nigerian ladies here. We got married in September and since then all we here from parents and anyone else who cares to chip in is.....so when are we going to see babies?
> Makes it so much harder to act no fussed when inside you want nothing more than a little baby in your arms :baby:
> 
> Anyways congratulations to the ladies who have got their :bfp: and MrsKC I have you in my prayers.
> 
> 
> Hey Beanni! Glad to find another Nigerian here! :hugs:
> 
> Girl!!! You've only been married since September! We've been married 15 months, so you can imagine the pressure!! I thank God my hubby isn't stressing and has been my support 100%. But, external pressure is really crazy!!
> 
> Good luck with the ttc journey! Hopefully, we'll all get those BFPs soon!!!!Click to expand...


Yes Isi it helps so much when DH is 100% supportive. I have to keep reminding myself that its not been that long compared to some and I am learning to count my blessings. I being part of a group like also helps, knowing you have people to talk to who also share your feelings.




> Please join us Lucia, good to see you here!
> 
> @mrskcbrown-Preseed is the business and I used it before getting my bfp. But I used it a bit differently. I used it after DTD rather than before before my bf didn't like the way it felt. Used opks too. So I say give it all a go. Still keeping fingers crossed for you

tickledpink 3 can I be cheeky and asked how you used Pre-seed after dtd? I have tried pre-seed this month, and used it internally prior to BD. I found there was lots of leakage (sorry TMI) so I really hope it worked for us. So far I have been getting :bfn: on hpt but until :witch: arrives there is still a chance :)


----------



## NGRidley

I hope everyone is doing well today

I am on CD56 now so I called my doctor this morning (I am also overdue for a pap). I go in tomorrow at 830am so hopefully I will get some answers. I cant handle this cycle anymore.


----------



## mrskcbrown

NGRidley said:


> I hope everyone is doing well today
> 
> I am on CD56 now so I called my doctor this morning (I am also overdue for a pap). I go in tomorrow at 830am so hopefully I will get some answers. I cant handle this cycle anymore.

I hope you get the answers you need!

@tickeledpink: Hmm after??? I was also thinking maybe I should try conceive plus?? I wonder which one is better?:shrug:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Ladies, am Australian of african decent living in the UK. DH and I are finally back ttcing our first child after an MC in dec. Currently in our 2ww and hoping that March is our lucky month. I hope you ladies will help me feel welcome.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Hi Ladies, am Australian of african decent living in the UK. DH and I are finally back ttcing our first child after an MC in dec. Currently in our 2ww and hoping that March is our lucky month. I hope you ladies will help me feel welcome.

Hey thekey_2005:flower:

We are so glad that you are here. Feel free to jump right in! Im sorry about your miscarriage this past december but know that God can heal all pain. Prayers are coming your way! GL to you in this 2WW!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tickledpink3

Oh I don't mind tellin lol

@beanni#1 I ordered the Preseed that came with the applicator tube. So after we baby danced, I'd fill the tube with Preseed but only half way, cause as you said, it does leak alot. I just inserted it in and laid on my back for about 30 minutes. These were the days I got the smiley faces on the digital opk. I have no shame! lol 

@mrskcbrown-I heard conceive plus works just as good so you can try that as well. Try em both. Not that expensive either.


----------



## xLuciax

mrskcbrown said:


> :flower:Hey Rai, Girlblue and Lucia!
> 
> I am so happy that you all are here!:happydance: Lucia being hispanic is ok with us here. Where are you in your TTC journey?? Rai, yes, I am from Chicago, born and raised. I am now in the state of Mississippi.
> 
> DH and I are doing things different this month. We will chart, use OPKs, use preseed, and check cervix daily. If it doesnt work, which I hope it does:shrug:) then in May we will proceed with IUI. I have not got my script for provera yet, but will pick it up next friday to restart this journey to get my baby!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

eekk I need to subscribe to this post I only just realised I got a reply  well mrskc im due on either today or tomorrow and am on TTC month number 1 so im hoping to test maybe tomorrow or thursday not really sure when also Im colombian but I live here in London uk


----------



## Lovelymommy32

Hi ladies this is my first post I'm new to the forum. This is my second month ttc I'm cd 14. So glad to meet all of you. I'm African American.


----------



## beanni #1

Welcome Lovelymommy32 :flower:

xLuciax I too am due on tomorrow, but i've been testing for a few days now :blush:

FX for your :bfp:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@lovelymommy32:

So glad to have you here! Hope your journey here is short and you get that elusive BFP quickly!!!:happydance::happydance:

Lucia: I have everything crossed for your BFP tomorrow!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi ladies hope you are all well. So sorry I haven't posted in a while I been trying to catch up and just read 25 pages of post from this thread. Now I think I know everyone. Well I'd like to think so lol. Am keeping you all in my prayers and hope you get your :bfp: soon. For those of you that have already had good news, congratulations and please sprinkle :dust: for the rest of us. It's lovely to see so many lovely women of color reping the whole world the good Lord has a plan for us ladies don't give up hope. 

Side note : Beanni I love your avtar where can I get it I would love it as a desktop image.


----------



## Lovelymommy32

Good morning ladies I'm now cd15 I have been using opk's this month and still waiting on a positive one. Anyone close to cd15 would love to have a cycle buddy. Good luck to you all this month:)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Lovelymommy32 said:


> Good morning ladies I'm now cd15 I have been using opk's this month and still waiting on a positive one. Anyone close to cd15 would love to have a cycle buddy. Good luck to you all this month:)

Im wishing you lots of luck, lovelymommy!!!:thumbup: When I get my +'s, I get excited. What type of OPKs do you use? I only use Clearblue easy ones with the smiley faces. I cant figure out those other ones, they always look positive to me?? Maybe I need to lay them next to each other daily and try to figure it out that way??:shrug:

@key: baby dust is coming all of our ways I hope!!!! Hopefully I will be announcing an April BFP. Im doing it all this month. LMAO! OPKs, preseed, charting, cm checking and anything else I can get my hands on!!!:blush::dust::dust:

***just added***
@everyone: I just found out that a TTC friend of mine on FB has gotten her BFP. I am so extremely jealous. I need prayer because God doesnt want us to be jealous or covet what others have, but I want it so badly. I also need prayer because I wanted to just say, "who cares" when I found out. Sometimes I just want to scream it, "WHO FRIGGIN CARES"!!!! My eyes are watering because Im so angry. I need prayer for this emotion today as well!!! I need much prayer, because Im envious and starting to feel hate!!!

Sorry I had to vent!


----------



## Lovelymommy32

@mrskcbrown,

I use the smiley's too I just got a positive around 2:30pm today.
https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad267/MRSDAVIS2010/GetAttachmentaspx.jpg


----------



## the_key2005

Dont worry mrskc our time will come soon, but girl I totally hear you on that. I was like that when I hear Danni Minogue (Kylie's sister) was pregnant. Sad I know but......:shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Feeling better today, the sun is shining and Im happy to be alive.

I will start provera tonite, to get this cycle started. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rai

Hi Ladies,

So i'm in my first 2ww. Lordy, it feels so long. Why didn't ya'll warn me? I'm not feeling too confident this month, although I will try to think positive thoughts. Got my pos OPK on CD9, BD on CD10, and CD 11. That's it. :( I was hoping to BD at least every other day or everyday that week, but unfortunately BD and I had some...technical difficulties.... WE BD on CD4, but I think that's too early to count. So we shalll see. We get pressure from DH family all the time. Been married for 4 years, but been together since we were 16 (so about 15 years). My family hasn't really started pressuring us, until this year. We're not telling anyone yet that we are TTCing. So we shall see how it goes. 

@mrskcbrown: I will be sending special prayers your way. I've read through the previous posts, and I cried looking at the Youtube video. That song was powerful.


----------



## rai

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! Feeling better today, the sun is shining and Im happy to be alive.
> 
> I will start provera tonite, to get this cycle started.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

hi Rai, am in my 2ww also. Am dpo7 so this time next week should know if we've got good news. Am so nervous. Had some spotting which started yesterday so am hoping that was implantation. Not trying to get my hopes up just yet. Do you know when you will be testing?


----------



## mrskcbrown

@rai & the_key: Hopefully this 2 week wait will end in a :bfp: for the both of you! I am looking online now for ovulation test strips, preseed and etc. Its all about saving money for me!!! I saw some test kits for almost 40.00 in the store today:shrug:!!! No way was I going to pay that amount, LOL. My DH asks why am I buying it now, why not wait till my cycle starts, Im afraid the shipping may take too long??? Ill probably wait until next week, we will see.

GL ladies!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rai

the_key2005 said:


> hi Rai, am in my 2ww also. Am dpo7 so this time next week should know if we've got good news. Am so nervous. Had some spotting which started yesterday so am hoping that was implantation. Not trying to get my hopes up just yet. Do you know when you will be testing?

Not sure when I will be testing. I originally said at 11 dpo (March 19) b/c I have a conference to attend in Chicago and it will be the last date hubby and I will be together before AF expected due date..........but, I don't think I can wait that long. I have 3 PG tests. So I will probably test @ 7 or 8 dpo (Monday) and then again at 10 dpo. 

When are you testing?

The spotting is probably implantation so that is great news!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## rai

@mrskcbrown,
I also started looking at ovulation test strips and pregnancy tests strips (at early-pregnancy-test dot com). But I won't buy until my period comes....I don't want to jinx it. I figure, I can pick up a Basal body temperature from walmart or walgreens on the day of AF, and I can order the OV strips on that day and still have enough time for them to be delivered before needing them.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck with the 2ww, Rai & the_key. 

My 2ww starts tomorrow and I've decided to go underground for a while. To keep my sanity, I need to take my mind off all things baby related. I'll be back in 2 weeks, hopefulle with news . I'll be praying for everyone. Please pray for me!

Mrsk, i'll especially be thinking of you and looking forward to your own news when I return!


----------



## xLuciax

Hey again Ladys, do we have any success storys of girlys here who have had BFP's after 2 months of trying i'm 20 and on my 2nd month of TTC hoping April will be our month for a nice christmas baby also this will be my first month of using ovulation sticks any tips on best days to use them so I dont waste them hoping they will arive from ebay this week just came off AF today finally!


----------



## mrskcbrown

xLuciax said:


> Hey again Ladys, do we have any success storys of girlys here who have had BFP's after 2 months of trying i'm 20 and on my 2nd month of TTC hoping April will be our month for a nice christmas baby also this will be my first month of using ovulation sticks any tips on best days to use them so I dont waste them hoping they will arive from ebay this week just came off AF today finally!

Im not sure if we have any success stories after 2 months on this board. Most of us have been trying a long time. Myself 12 months. Maybe check in the first tri board or the BFP board, I know Ive saw some there who got BFP after 1st month. Ive used ovulation sticks but still no baby here. GL to you!:hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls AF arrived for me so am out. I have started EPO and getting my CBFM tomorrow. Good luck to the rest of you still in your 2ww. It will happen dont give up just yet.


----------



## mrskcbrown

awhh the_key! I really thought this was your month.

I love your positivity though. (((HUGS)))


----------



## xLuciax

mrskcbrown said:


> xLuciax said:
> 
> 
> Hey again Ladys, do we have any success storys of girlys here who have had BFP's after 2 months of trying i'm 20 and on my 2nd month of TTC hoping April will be our month for a nice christmas baby also this will be my first month of using ovulation sticks any tips on best days to use them so I dont waste them hoping they will arive from ebay this week just came off AF today finally!
> 
> Im not sure if we have any success stories after 2 months on this board. Most of us have been trying a long time. Myself 12 months. Maybe check in the first tri board or the BFP board, I know Ive saw some there who got BFP after 1st month. Ive used ovulation sticks but still no baby here. GL to you!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hope you get that BFP soon!! lots of dust to you god will give when he feels its the right time :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rai

Ladies, I posted something on the pregnancy test gallery.. Can you go over there and tell me what you think.. Be honest.. I think I saw a line, but now I'm not sure...

I was so excited...but now the more I look at it, I'm not sure if it's in my head... I plan to take another test tomorrow, but would love your opinions on the one I took today. Thanks.


----------



## mrskcbrown

rai said:


> Ladies, I posted something on the pregnancy test gallery.. Can you go over there and tell me what you think.. Be honest.. I think I saw a line, but now I'm not sure...
> 
> I was so excited...but now the more I look at it, I'm not sure if it's in my head... I plan to take another test tomorrow, but would love your opinions on the one I took today. Thanks.

Yep and I envy you!!! No but really I do see one! I think congrats are in order.:happydance:


----------



## rai

mrskcbrown said:


> rai said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I posted something on the pregnancy test gallery.. Can you go over there and tell me what you think.. Be honest.. I think I saw a line, but now I'm not sure...
> 
> I was so excited...but now the more I look at it, I'm not sure if it's in my head... I plan to take another test tomorrow, but would love your opinions on the one I took today. Thanks.
> 
> Yep and I envy you!!! No but really I do see one! I think congrats are in order.:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks *mrskcbrown*... I am still feeling a little nervous about claiming it.. I think once I see two strong solid pink lines or the words "pregnant" on my ClearBlue HPT, then I will know it is true. So much can happen between now and 3-4 days (when my AF is due).. I noticed you said that you are using preseed this cycle.. I used preseed too this cycle. Not too much though. I used about half the recommended amt and afterwards I stayed with my legs elevated on the headboard for about 30-40 min (during that time I browsed BnB on my phone :) ). I thought about softcups, but couldn't get my mind around that concept...although I admit, I probably would have used it in another 2 cycles if no BFP. 

*xLuciax:*: If this eggy sticks, then we would have gotten our BFP on the 1 month of TTC. This will be our first baby..

*random thoughts*: After reading up on ovulation, fertilization, etc to the point that it made me realize just how rare getting a BFP is. Getting pregnant is not easy, even though I may have gotten it quickly I realize just how lucky and blessed I am. But alas, as with anything there are other worries. The first hurdle I guess is to get the eggy fertilized and implanted, then we have to get through the initial months when miscarriage percentages are so high, and then you just have to pray that the pregnancy and labor will go safe and that the baby will be healthy.

Anyways, please keep your FX crossed for me and send me sticky baby dust :dust:

I am sending BFP :dust: :dust: :dust: to all those who are still on the journey.


----------



## rai

So I did get the BFP!!! These were taken this morning at 11dpo. I didn't feel like it was real until seeing the clearblue digi!!! Wow, I'm still in shock!!







:happydance::happydance:


----------



## the_key2005

Congratulations Rai. Hope to join you soon. Please make sure this isnt the last time we'll see you on here.


----------



## mrskcbrown

rai said:


> So I did get the BFP!!! These were taken this morning at 11dpo. I didn't feel like it was real until seeing the clearblue digi!!! Wow, I'm still in shock!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 70239
> 
> 
> View attachment 70240
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

Congrats! So Im really "jello", LOL, now that you have gotten it in your first month!!!:happydance: Wow, how amazing. Im happy for you! Yeah getting pregnant is not easy, and I know all well how hard it is. Sticky dust to you and blessings!:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! Hope everyone is doing ok! I havent heard from many of you on here.

As for me, still waiting on AF. I realized today after reading Rai's BFP and seeing those tests, which I am ecstatic about:happydance:, that I havent held a positive test in 9 years and 9 months.:nope::cry: My daughter will be 10 this year and I can honestly say that I have been trying to give her a brother or sister on and off for that entire time. Maybe not as much TTC driven but it has always been on my mind. Will it ever happen? I just got remarried last year and wouldnt you know it, he has fertility issues as well. ( I think men and women needed to be tested before marriage to see if they can conceive, that way you wont be as heartbroken, and can make other decisions.) Test after test, nothing. Im starting to think that maybe I should just give it up and be happy for everyone else. I was thinking on the way to work today, how we wait our whole lives for this and now I feel like Im being denied it. PCOS, male factor fertility issues, Im 35 and DH is 36, no AF, 12 months trying to conceive just this one and we want 4 together, just feeling like this isnt going to happen for us:shrug::shrug:. Month after month, fake symptoms, and then bam cycle or in the case for this month 30 days and still no AF. Yeah Im taking provera and I have 4 more days of this crap, but Im thinking what if I take it and my cycle still doesnt come, because Ive read that happening before to other women?? Its a sunny, warm friday here in the South but it might as well be raining because thats how I feel today. Like crap!

Sorry:cry:


----------



## rai

the_key2005 said:


> Congratulations Rai. Hope to join you soon. Please make sure this isnt the last time we'll see you on here.

Thanks. Nope, I plan on sticking around... :)


----------



## sue247

Mrskc, really hope you get your BFP soon. For some people it just seems to take longer than others. Took me 18 months, in which time not even a hint of a second line. Then i fell Pregnant, had a MMC. And then fell again straight away. So after all that time when i was thinking something must be wrong, i have fallen pregnant twice. It will happen for you when you least expect it, i know i had given up and thought my body did not know what to do!

Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I really hope I get it soon too but doubt it with a missing period for about 30 days now.:-(


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Wow it's about time i came to this page. I had a lot of catching up to day in here. Congratz for the person who got a BFP. 

MrsKc, I'm still praying for your bfp. How is everybody over on you end?

How is everybody in here, Ici and everybody. Did I hear or saw 2 nigerian women in this group?

Well I'm doing good. I have this cold that i'm trying to kill, and my apointment with the RE is tomorrow morning, so i'm going to see what she say and her advice. I had a AF back on the 6th of this month(March) I thought i may of OV this past weekend(I guess) that is also why i'm going tomorrow to see if I am OV. 

So i'll keep you ladies posted on the out come of this apointment tomorrow. Ok let get over here in the grou F.A.I.T.H and see what's going on in there! :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all. I am here. I finished my last provera pill last night so hopefully my period will be here within the next 5 days and we can get this party on the road!:thumbup: Hope everyone is well.

Dipar: Good luck at your appt! I hope you get all the answers you need girl!!:thumbup:

I also have an interview today at another high school to teach English, pray that I get it.

Good luck and blessings to all!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Mrskc-I'll pray that you get that job at the other school. :hugs::hugs:

Well I went to my apointment this morning. The RE was so nice and easy to talk to. She show interest in what i was concern about and i mention the depo so she order some test to check all my levels(LH and HG) and all of those to see if i'm ovulation and also order another utra-sound to see what's going on..And since she understand that we don't have the money or insurance to do fertidity stuff, she is willing to work with us on things for free. 

And what's get me is this...All of this time I thought the RE had my record from my OB where I was going, well come to find out, the OB never sent down or fax my records :wacko: so she had to do another release form and send it to the OB so they can send down my records :growlmad::growlmad:

So i'll keep you guys posted. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

All the best with the job MrsKC am sure you already got it in the bag. Awww how frustrating Dipar, do keep us posted. Update on me, been BDing and temping like mad trying to catch that egg teehee! a few more days of that then the dreaded wait *sigh*. Fingers crossed ey girls!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

the_key2005 said:


> All the best with the job MrsKC am sure you already got it in the bag. Awww how frustrating Dipar, do keep us posted. Update on me, been BDing and temping like mad trying to catch that egg teehee! a few more days of that then the dreaded wait *sigh*. Fingers crossed ey girls!

I'll most certainly would keep my fingers cross for you! Today i went to my OB to give her another release form from the RE and come to find out they had the wrong number and the number I gave them was the number they(RE) gave me to give them to fax it down(so it wasn't my fault) but they made it sound like it was mine fault.

And now i'm waiting for the date on my next utrasound. Again i'll keep you ladies posted  :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all! I know I have been a whiny baby on here lately. Guess I have been feeling down, and crazy.. I believe my cycle is on her way!! Yay! I had some reddish-pinkish spotting this morning. When DH and I get a good in, it usually brings it on. I wonder why that is?? Anywho, so I was debating on Femara or Clomid this month and I think I will probably stick with clomid. I am also geared to start everything I can do humanly to get this baby this month.

Next church was awesome today. We had Priscilla Shirer at our church todayhttp://www.goingbeyond.com/! She is an awesome woman of God. I learned a lot through her today and I wanted to share it with you all.

Her sermon was entitled: Sleepwalking. Basically she was talking about being content in this season, and to stop rushing life. Dont be so consumed with your own life that you miss Jesus. We are at a "certain place" in our lives right now with this TTCing. A "certain place" as it is referred in the bible is a sacred place. A place where God will have an experience with us. Now in life we will have "stones" or hard times and frustration when it comes to TTC, but we must remember that "good stuff is hidden in the hard stuff". Ask God to give you spiritual vision to see the treasure within the hard stuff. Now when I heard this, I immediately thought of the great testimony that I will have of how God has blessed me with this baby.

Just a little inspiration for your day and for you and me to know that God is in our corner and when those "stones" of TTC come our way, we should know that God has something special for us on the other side. So smile and know that God has NOT forgotten about us!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Thank you so much for sharing that Mrskc. It is really beautiful. Its so lovely because you can relate it to any situation. I will share it with my sister also who is going through a hard time relationship-wise. Thank you!


----------



## the_key2005

oohh btw mrskc how did the job interview go?


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing that Mrskc. It is really beautiful. Its so lovely because you can relate it to any situation. I will share it with my sister also who is going through a hard time relationship-wise. Thank you!

Hey girl! No problem. Just wanted to bless someone with what I received. I think I did well in the interview. Im always so nervous in panel interviews though:shrug:. Either way, I already have a job, I was just interested in moving to another school. So if the answer is no, Ill still be ok. Thank God.
I see you are 4 dpo. Good luck. Today is CD1 for me. Ive already got everything planned out, LOL. I was just online ordering my 20 pk of OPKs, ordering my clomid and going to pick up preseed when I get to chicago later in the week. I truly hope this month is our month, if not on to IUI next month!:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

Hey, hey, hey. How's everyone doing? Imma have to start stalking profiles to keep up with everyone and make sure they haven't taken off. Hope all is well with everybody.


----------



## mommyinwtg

Hello ladies! Long time, no chat. OH and I decided to start TTC/NTNP again beginning with my next cycle. I'm really praying that this will be our month. In the last two weeks, I've gone to see a new gyno and I think she's willing to "go the mile" with me to get me the BFP I really want. I really appreciate that she's not of the "don't ask me about it until you've been trying for at least a year" school of thought. 

Anyhoo, congrats on the BFPs that you lovely ladies have gotten, and tons of :dust: to those of us who are eagerly awaiting our BFPs. This month I intend to go all out with the BBT, the OPKs, and a teensy bit of soy. (wanted to try that before officially getting a scrip from the doc--she wants me back there in June to give me a little "something to help things along") All we need now is CD1. Never thought I'd be so anxious to see The Tasmanian Devil--also known as A.F. :winkwink:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Mommy and tickledpink! Glad to see you all doing well. Be back tomorrow, i drove to chicago today and im tired!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

:thumbup::thumbup:

Hello ladies,

I'm back on the TTC boat again! Since now i'm seeing a RE, i will have a answer to why it's taking me almost 3 years of TTC. I'm now going to do another vaginal-utrasound this coming Tuesday, I'm assuming she(RE) got my blood results. After she gets the results from this secound scann then she will let me know what she wants to do next. So i'm going to keep you guys posted on what she gets. And see how much damage that depo-shot did to me!

But i'm glad you ladies are doing good :flower: 

How is everybody by the way? I just came in, so i didn't get a chance to read all the past replies in here...And how are the Nigerian Queens are doing here? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

yaaaay welcome back on board Dipar. Missed ya :hugs: Yes please keep us posted on what she gets. I am enjoying this nice weather that we have been having and hope it stays. How things going where you are?

@mrskcbrown-you get you some rest after that drive. I know it's a long one for you.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

tickledpink3 said:


> yaaaay welcome back on board Dipar. Missed ya :hugs: Yes please keep us posted on what she gets. I am enjoying this nice weather that we have been having and hope it stays. How things going where you are?
> 
> @mrskcbrown-you get you some rest after that drive. I know it's a long one for you.


:hugs::hugs: Hi Tickledpink3..I missed you too :kiss: Yes i'm back on board. AF came this night(well i'm guessing it's AF) it's to brown to be AF. Sorry for TMI I get out of hand with that sorry. Yes i'll keep you posted on what the doctor is going to tell me. I'm taking prenatals now, she wanted me to so let's see. How are you doing? I'm doing fine..I'm enjoying this weather, it's going to go back down in the 60's again, but anthing is better then the 40's and lower.

Ohh sorry, my siggy is messed up!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@tickeledpink: Hey I am doing well. I see you are 20 weeks now. Congrats to you. 
@dipar: Glad to see you here. Glad the DR seems to be helping you out.

Chicago is great and I love spending the time with my entire family. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## the_key2005

happy easter ladies, hope you're all doing well and the weekend has been eventful. so I have 4 more days left of my luteal phase, fingers crossed the witch stays away next week.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@the_keyraying for your BFP and mines too.:thumbup:


----------



## beanni #1

the_key2005 said:


> Side note : Beanni I love your avtar where can I get it I would love it as a desktop image.

Hi sorry I took a break from the site for a month to try and get my mind off TTC, it had become an unhealthy obsession.

Anyways I pretty much googled it, i think i put something like black pregnant woman, and it was on like page 5 or 6 in google images. Hope you are able to find it.


----------



## beanni #1

Hi ladies, i'm back and with good news. I went away with DH for easter, and on our return last night took a hpt. First time in my life i got a :bfp:

Strangely this was the one month i did not even think about TTC, i can't remember when we BD, i didn't note down ov nothing, but God is good and has answered our prayers.

I hope everyone is doing well. I hope all you ladies in your 2ww will be getting the best christmas present also this year


----------



## the_key2005

oh wow congratulations beanni. Now take it easy and enjoy the pregnancy please dont become a stranger. Pop in when you can to update us.

Also just found the pic, you are the best. Thanks again.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all! Im so glad to see everyone doing well and getting BFPs.:happydance::happydance:

I think I may have to leave this site all together because I havent gotten my BFP and Im kinda sad when I read about them. When I see someone get a BFP it just further lets me know how far I am from getting mine:nope:. Month after month nothing:cry:. I get teary eyed just coming to this site. I get so envious and jealous and I know that it is not from God but honestly thats how I feel. 
Why do I feel this way day after day?I hate feeling like this because its mean to feel this way towards others. Yall gotta pray for me:nope:
Im so angry with God right now for me having PCOS and my DH for having sperm problems! SO angry! I need to repent!


----------



## mommyinwtg

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey all! Im so glad to see everyone doing well and getting BFPs.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I think I may have to leave this site all together because I havent gotten my BFP and Im kinda sad when I read about them. When I see someone get a BFP it just further lets me know how far I am from getting mine:nope:. Month after month nothing:cry:. I get teary eyed just coming to this site. I get so envious and jealous and I know that it is not from God but honestly thats how I feel.
> Why do I feel this way day after day?I hate feeling like this because its mean to feel this way towards others. Yall gotta pray for me:nope:
> Im so angry with God right now for me having PCOS and my DH for h sperm problems! SO angry! I need to repent!

:hugs: to you mrskc. two ladies at my job just announced their pregnancies, and one of my cousins has as well. though i'm truly truly happy for them, i can't help but to be envious of their BFPs. my cousin has taken to posting weekly photos of her bump on Facebook, for all the world to see. *sigh*

anyway, :dust: to you. stay strong and stay in prayer. you'll get your :bfp:.


----------



## darkNlovely

hi ladies I am 27 black female in canada. I have a 7 yr old . I am TTC and just started the process-my period just ended today is there something I should be doing? to increase my chances? here is the link to my fertility calendar: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php 


I am very new to everything and trying to make sense of it all..I have a regular cycle like clock work.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi DarkNlovely, welcome. Well you're really lucky to have a regular cycle, you will find it easier to pin point ovulation etc. To answer your question about what you can do, well it all depends on whom you ask and how much you want this TTCing journey to take over your life..lol..The last 6months it seems like thats all we've been doing, hopefully we'll be blessed soon. To start you off I would just say go about as normal, within reason of course i.e cut out coffee, cigerettes etc, take your prenatal vitamins and temp or use OPKs or both, will help you pin point when to BD to give you greater chances of conceiving. Good luck hun and welcome one again. All the girls here have been really great and am sure they wil make you feel welcome as they did me.
oh I was unable to view the link to your FF as the one you posted didnt work.

MrsG hang in there ma, our turn will come. Its amaxing how much I seem to notify bumps now then compared to before *sigh*. Yes our turn will come, although I doubt very much that I will be posting pictures of my bump on facebook...eeekk!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome darknlovely! You couldn't have joined a better group. The ladies here are a.m.a.z.i.n.g!!!

Mrsk!!!!!!! Sending you a BEAR SIZED HUG!!!! :hugs: AND A KISS TOO . Sweetie, don't fall into the devil's trap by blaming God. I am also gulity of doing that, but am trying hard to HOLD ON TO HE WHO WILL INDEED BLESS ME WITH WHAT MY HEART DESIRES!! Sweetie, you feel most despondent when your blessing is close at hand. So chin up girl....you are going to be blessed SOONER THAN YOU KNOW IT!!!!! So let's raise our glasses to the ladies who have their BFPs (congrats again Beanni), and keep waiting patiently on God to bless us because HE WILL!!!!!!!

Keeping fingers crossed for you The Key! That nasty red lady will not show her face near you in JESUS' name!!!!

Have a blessed day folks! :flower:


----------



## darkNlovely

thank you ladies for the welcome, just to let you know that i had :sex: on the day my period ended, best believe he nut inside me and i let it say in there..lol:winkwink:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

:thumbup:Hello Ladies and also welcome to the new people who just joined. 
I said Ill keep you ladies posted (who ever is interested) on whats going on with me and my RE. Now she got the blood work in and everything seems normal except my Thyroid. Its evaluated and she wants to check my Thyroid again. They havent got the results for my 2nd ultrasound yet and when they do, she will make another appointment for me to come down and see what the next step. If I get anything, you will be the first to know. 
I had spoken with my dad for Easter in Nigeria. Im praying that Ill get over there to see him. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

darkNlovely said:


> thank you ladies for the welcome, just to let you know that i had :sex: on the day my period ended, best believe he nut inside me and i let it say in there..lol:winkwink:

Hey Darknlovely: Glad that you joined us. I hope that you get your BFP sooner than later with your "regular" cycle. You are so lucky! My cycle is regular now due to medication but not on its own.

Isi and the key: thanks for the support. Maybe my breakthrough is right around the corner but I can tell you now that I just dont feel it:nope:. Anywho, I hope all is doing well and blessed!

@Dipar: I hope they get that thyroid worked out and hopefully its not hindering TTC. At least you are getting answers! Congrats on talking to your dad, I hope you get to see him very very soon.:hugs:


----------



## darkNlovely

ladies I made a thread about being FB friends (facebook) if anyone is interested. it is titled FB friends. you can just Pm the person you want to add. I think its a good way to build friendships and keep in touch.. oh and dont be talking each others business publicly on facebook...lol..I know yall know better than that.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> darkNlovely said:
> 
> 
> thank you ladies for the welcome, just to let you know that i had :sex: on the day my period ended, best believe he nut inside me and i let it say in there..lol:winkwink:
> 
> Hey Darknlovely: Glad that you joined us. I hope that you get your BFP sooner than later with your "regular" cycle. You are so lucky! My cycle is regular now due to medication but not on its own.
> 
> Isi and the key: thanks for the support. Maybe my breakthrough is right around the corner but I can tell you now that I just dont feel it:nope:. Anywho, I hope all is doing well and blessed!
> 
> @Dipar: I hope they get that thyroid worked out and hopefully its not hindering TTC. At least you are getting answers! Congrats on talking to your dad, I hope you get to see him very very soon.:hugs:Click to expand...

@Mrskc: The nurse told me that they all ready sent out another slip for me to take another test for my thyroid. And she wants to see if it's hindering my ttc. YES at LEAST i'm getting my answers! Thank you. I'm listening to a music called "Ogene" and it's making me want to see my dad more :cry: but this plane ticket. Pray that I get the money to get over there to see him! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkNlovely said:
> 
> 
> thank you ladies for the welcome, just to let you know that i had :sex: on the day my period ended, best believe he nut inside me and i let it say in there..lol:winkwink:
> 
> Hey Darknlovely: Glad that you joined us. I hope that you get your BFP sooner than later with your "regular" cycle. You are so lucky! My cycle is regular now due to medication but not on its own.
> 
> Isi and the key: thanks for the support. Maybe my breakthrough is right around the corner but I can tell you now that I just dont feel it:nope:. Anywho, I hope all is doing well and blessed!
> 
> @Dipar: I hope they get that thyroid worked out and hopefully its not hindering TTC. At least you are getting answers! Congrats on talking to your dad, I hope you get to see him very very soon.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> @Mrskc: The nurse told me that they all ready sent out another slip for me to take another test for my thyroid. And she wants to see if it's hindering my ttc. YES at LEAST i'm getting my answers! Thank you. I'm listening to a music called "Ogene" and it's making me want to see my dad more :cry: but this plane ticket. Pray that I get the money to get over there to see him! :hugs:Click to expand...

Im sure its quite expensive. Is there any way that he can come over here and see you? :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darkNlovely said:
> 
> 
> thank you ladies for the welcome, just to let you know that i had :sex: on the day my period ended, best believe he nut inside me and i let it say in there..lol:winkwink:
> 
> Hey Darknlovely: Glad that you joined us. I hope that you get your BFP sooner than later with your "regular" cycle. You are so lucky! My cycle is regular now due to medication but not on its own.
> 
> Isi and the key: thanks for the support. Maybe my breakthrough is right around the corner but I can tell you now that I just dont feel it:nope:. Anywho, I hope all is doing well and blessed!
> 
> @Dipar: I hope they get that thyroid worked out and hopefully its not hindering TTC. At least you are getting answers! Congrats on talking to your dad, I hope you get to see him very very soon.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> @Mrskc: The nurse told me that they all ready sent out another slip for me to take another test for my thyroid. And she wants to see if it's hindering my ttc. YES at LEAST i'm getting my answers! Thank you. I'm listening to a music called "Ogene" and it's making me want to see my dad more :cry: but this plane ticket. Pray that I get the money to get over there to see him! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im sure its quite expensive. Is there any way that he can come over here and see you? :hugs:Click to expand...

@Mrskc: He wants to come over here, but his visa needs to be renewed and he told me that they made it harder to get a visa in Nigeria, he has to have a certain amount of money in his account. They look for a lot before they can re-issue him a new visa to come over here. So I thought why don't I travel over there, since i never been to Africa before. 

Oh yea update. My vaginal-utrasound so far came back normal from what the nurses said and the utrasound tech. But the RE hasn't look at it since she only comes in on Tuesdays. I'm still waiting for that slip to bring and get my thyriod check again and make a follow up apointment to see her. So so far so good.

I'll keep you posted :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

@ Diper, Fingers crossed for your test. I pray all is well.

With all the goings on of late they have reduced the amount of visa they grant to Nigerians to enter the US, its a shame really the minority spoil it for the majority.

If you have never been to Africa before then you are in for an experience hun. Where in Nigeria does your did live? I was born and brought up in lagos before I moved to the UK 16yrs ago


----------



## the_key2005

Dipar honey you're in my prayers, all will be well

Beanni I didnt realise you were in the UK also, well hey there.

Girls, 15dpo and no :witch:, will be testing soon and will be sure to let you all know. Not really feeling pregnant at the moment besides the gas and fatigue but that could just be either something am eating (yeh for the last 2wks lol) or my early morning jogs. Fxd ey!!

Mrskc how you holding up?


----------



## beanni #1

:wave: hey there @ the_key

wow 15dpo and no AF sounds good, praying this is your month hun


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I am so praying for you The_Key!!!!! We need another BFP in here!!! :happydance:

Yeah, it is much harder getting a visa from here these days. I'm lucky as I still have my visas valid, so I don't have to bother with the renewal hassle for a while. But I hear it is so much harder now!

Beanni and The_Key, are you in London? I schooled in Essex (Colchester) for a year, and I absolutely loved it!

Good luck Dipar!!! Praying for you hun. :hugs:

Hey Mrsk!!! How's the temping and charting going?

Ladies....what do you think about this? Okay, I was so so sure I o'd on my CD 9 (last week), so DH and I started BD'ing from then.....up until 2 nights ago (Wednesday night, my CD 15). Anyways, last night (Thursday, CD 16), I felt all the classic ovulation signs (i.e. loads of EWCM....sorry for TMI....and a dull ache in my ovary area. But guess what....DH was all worn out, so nothing. Same thing with this morning. So, I'm now worried that if I did ovulate last night or this morning, will BD'ing a day and a half ago (and a couple of days before that) be enough? :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> I am so praying for you The_Key!!!!! We need another BFP in here!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yeah, it is much harder getting a visa from here these days. I'm lucky as I still have my visas valid, so I don't have to bother with the renewal hassle for a while. But I hear it is so much harder now!
> 
> Beanni and The_Key, are you in London? I schooled in Essex (Colchester) for a year, and I absolutely loved it!
> 
> Good luck Dipar!!! Praying for you hun. :hugs:
> 
> Hey Mrsk!!! How's the temping and charting going?
> 
> Ladies....what do you think about this? Okay, I was so so sure I o'd on my CD 9 (last week), so DH and I started BD'ing from then.....up until 2 nights ago (Wednesday night, my CD 15). Anyways, last night (Thursday, CD 16), I felt all the classic ovulation signs (i.e. loads of EWCM....sorry for TMI....and a dull ache in my ovary area. But guess what....DH was all worn out, so nothing. Same thing with this morning. So, I'm now worried that if I did ovulate last night or this morning, will BD'ing a day and a half ago (and a couple of days before that) be enough? :shrug:

@Isi: I think you are still going to be ok because Im looking at charts on fertility friend and I see where women conceived by only having sex once in the whole cycle and like a day or 2 before the big O. Try to get some BDing in now in case you do O later than what you think.:thumbup:

As for me, Im fine. I didnt start to chart until 3 days ago so I dont know how accurate it will be but I couldnt start when I was on vacation last week and I was on my cycle anyway. Hopefully I will O within the next 5-10 days, the chart estimates next friday but not so sure because I was on clomid 100mgs this cycle. With clomid you O about 5-10 days from your last pill, so that would be anytime from April 9-18. I plan to BD every other day. Going to get the OPKs today as well and if I can afford it maybe some preseed. If I already get lubrication on my own do I really need preseed? Does it do anything differently?

@the_key: Im doing fine. Hope that you get that BFP. Are you ever this late? Do you chart as well? 

Also ladies when you chart, what am I looking for, LOL? Its so confusing. I have the book taking charge of your fertility but its still confusing. She says the day of your highest temperature you may have already released the egg and the day of the lowest temperature you may not have O'd. I dont know:shrug:. I think thats why Im just bding and going to do these OPKs, so that I dont miss it!:hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Thank you girls :hugs:.

Now Isi I had to bring out my notepad for this one to make sure I got it right teehee!!. If you BDed wednesday and felt the OV twangs thursday night honey you are still covered. In fact you are covered for Friday also. Your DH's little swimmers will still be waiting around patiently for the egg. I think i read somewhere that they can survive up to 5 days in optimum cm conditions. So stop stressing you lil sausage you are fine.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi MrsK, nice to hear you are well. Yes I do chart and started this cycle about 4days into the cycle so I missed a few day but you can see clearly where my temps shots up showing that I OVd, They are meant to go down now to show that :witch: is on her way but still quite high which is a good sign I hope. The link to my chart is in my signature, feel free to have a peak. Am learning too and can try answer any questions you may have about charting if possible. Oh and Isi am from birmingham which is about 2hrs away from london.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Phew! Thanks mrsk and the_key!!! I will try to get some more BD'ing tonight, after work....but even if I don't, I'll just try to take my mind of it and commit it to God. Whatever will be will be! I'll just try not think about it........ YEAH RIGHT, HUH??!! :haha:

mrsk...I was wondering the same thing about Pre seed! Soooo many women on this site seem to use it, and when I looked it up and saw that it was just a lubricant (albeit a sperm friendly one), I was wondering what all the fuss was about. But hey, I guess it wouldn't hurt, right. I have never used any of these things, but if it doesn't work this cycle, I will get myself some OPKs next time. Just make sure you try to relax and enjoy it!!

Thanks ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Gosh, the_key, you are going to have to give me a tutorial if I start charting!!!

Your chart looks awesome by the way! FXXX for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

I used preseed, but that's because all the BD was drying me out (sorry TMI) strangely though didn't use it last month so I'd say if you have no problems with CM then its not worth it.

FX for you Isi, as the_key and Mrs KC said you are def still in with a chance as the spermies take a lil while to work their way up the tubes, so they should arrive just in time to get aquainted with the lil eggy :D


----------



## beanni #1

the_key, your chart is looking very good :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Hi MrsK, nice to hear you are well. Yes I do chart and started this cycle about 4days into the cycle so I missed a few day but you can see clearly where my temps shots up showing that I OVd, They are meant to go down now to show that :witch: is on her way but still quite high which is a good sign I hope. The link to my chart is in my signature, feel free to have a peak. Am learning too and can try answer any questions you may have about charting if possible. Oh and Isi am from birmingham which is about 2hrs away from london.

Your chart looks great to me. It seems like your temps are going up. I hope that is the same with mines. Did you use preseed or conceive plus?:hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

mrskcbrown said:


> Your chart looks great to me. It seems like your temps are going up. I hope that is the same with mines. Did you use preseed or conceive plus?:hugs:

Thank you Girls. trying to remain positive so we'll see. MrsK we use preseed, i only found out about conceive plus last month. Which one is better? goodness knows, there is a thread somewhere on BnB where they are currently debating that. I use it to help make my cm more sperm friendly. Fxd crossed that and the EPO done the trick.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks great to me. It seems like your temps are going up. I hope that is the same with mines. Did you use preseed or conceive plus?:hugs:
> 
> Thank you Girls. trying to remain positive so we'll see. MrsK we use preseed, i only found out about conceive plus last month. Which one is better? goodness knows, there is a thread somewhere on BnB where they are currently debating that. I use it to help make my cm more sperm friendly. Fxd crossed that and the EPO done the trick.Click to expand...

Well I am going to pick some up here after work because conceive plus isnt sold in any stores near me. I think they are both pretty similar. FXD crossed for you!:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

beanni #1 said:


> @ Diper, Fingers crossed for your test. I pray all is well.
> 
> With all the goings on of late they have reduced the amount of visa they grant to Nigerians to enter the US, its a shame really the minority spoil it for the majority.
> 
> If you have never been to Africa before then you are in for an experience hun. Where in Nigeria does your did live? I was born and brought up in lagos before I moved to the UK 16yrs ago


Hello Beanni Congratz on your baby :hugs::hugs: Thanks for your prayers :hugs: I've notice things are uneasy now down there. So i wasn't suprise when you said that they reduce the amout of visa they grant or give to Nigerians who come or want to come to the US. Yes a couple of bad apples always mess up for the rest!

I know a lot of people told me when ever I do travel over there, I'm going to have the experience of my life! Right now my dad lives in Cross Rivers State but he is not from there, he's from Imo states. 

I would like to go this coming summer or this coming December. See my dad and travel to our village. But some things like dresses and all.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key: when are you testing?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Anyone see "Why did I get married too"? Awesome movie please make sure you go and check it out!!!:thumbup:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls. Mrsk aam testing on wednesday. AF not here yet and no preggo symptoms besides the gas. I will be sure to let you know. OOhh I saw I cant wait till 'Why I got Married Too' comes out of dvd. I doubt it will come to the cinemas here, we didnt get the first one at the cinema either. I really hate how we miss out on all the great black Movies :-(


----------



## tickledpink3

@mrskcbrown: I went to see that movie last week. I LOVED it though my bf didn't like the way it went. I love me some Tyler Perry movies


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Hi Girls. Mrsk aam testing on wednesday. AF not here yet and no preggo symptoms besides the gas. I will be sure to let you know. OOhh I saw I cant wait till 'Why I got Married Too' comes out of dvd. I doubt it will come to the cinemas here, we didnt get the first one at the cinema either. I really hate how we miss out on all the great black Movies :-(

Awhh, well make sure you rent it! Its really good!

@tickledpink: I thought it was awesome as well.:hugs:

Im having ovulation pains today, didnt tell DH because I think it stresses him. Weve been BDing like crazy, so hopefully BFP at end of month. I wasnt able to get OPK or preseed, so just guanefisin and temping and bding at least every other day. I lubricate really well so not sure if I really need the preseed.
Hugz!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hmmm.....maybe I'm the only non-Tyler Perry fan here. I found "Why did I get married" a bit lame. Tyler Perry movies, in my opinion, have okay storylines, but the dialogue is so shallow! But I'll see this one, regardless.

Good luck with the testing The_key! And good luck for the BFP, Mrsk! You've done all the good stuff, so just sit back and relax and wait for that BFP.

As for me....its the horrid 2ww!!!!! Gosh, I hate this period!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hmmm.....maybe I'm the only non-Tyler Perry fan here. I found "Why did I get married" a bit lame. Tyler Perry movies, in my opinion, have okay storylines, but the dialogue is so shallow! But I'll see this one, regardless.
> 
> Good luck with the testing The_key! And good luck for the BFP, Mrsk! You've done all the good stuff, so just sit back and relax and wait for that BFP.
> 
> As for me....its the horrid 2ww!!!!! Gosh, I hate this period!!

Good luck Isi! I hope it ends in a BFP. After this week, I will be in the 2WW and you will be in the 1WW, so you see the good side here?? You will be almost done and I will be suffering.

I think Tyler Perry movies are good, they arent the best movies Ive seen ever, but I like his ongoing theme of forgiveness in all of his movies and I think he portrays the black family pretty well. It seems when other companies make black movies they sometimes make us look like baffoons:growlmad:.

Another good thing is that I had an IUI consultation appt for May 4 and the DR called to move it up to this thursday at 11. Bad thing is that I have to take off from work and I teach so I hate doing that. Im afraid that if I call to reschedule I will be waiting for months again. Hopefully at the end of this month I get my BFP and I will not have to complete the IUI next month.:shrug:
Well thats my dilemma! Holla!:hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

*knock, knock* Can I join in?

I used to be on BnB all the time, but it was too hard for me after my MC in January 2010. Now I'm back, and I'm ready to give it my all again. I was bad this month and didn't temp or anything. But I didn't get a positive OPK on 4/6 (DH and I didn't BD though, we were both too tired). I have high hopes for May though. We can do this ladies!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I totally agree that Tyler Perry movies portray the family well, and I do love their underlying Christian theme. If only the script writers do just a little more, the movies will be quite great!

God willing, you won't have to do the IUI, Mrsk! This is your month!

Where are you, the_key?!

Welcome back, sincerevon!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey sincerevon! SO glad that you are here! I hope your stay is short but sweet. Also Im sorry to hear about your loss this past January. I havent had a loss but I have been waiting now for 13 months! So hopefully this month will be all of our months!!! GL!:hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Isi am here honey. Am trying my hardest to not test, I have promised the girls I would test with them on wednesday, but omg am totally loosing it. DH has hidden all tests to help me but arghh!! two more sleeps girls. All the best with your 2ww be sure to keep us posted with you symptom spotting, you too MrsK :hugs:

OOhh welcome sincerevon, so sorry to hear about your loses. Sending you loads of babydust!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Isi am here honey. Am trying my hardest to not test, I have promised the girls I would test with them on wednesday, but omg am totally loosing it. DH has hidden all tests to help me but arghh!! two more sleeps girls. All the best with your 2ww be sure to keep us posted with you symptom spotting, you too MrsK :hugs:
> 
> OOhh welcome sincerevon, so sorry to hear about your loses. Sending you loads of babydust!!

Your chart still looks good girl! I think you have yourself a BFP there. I forget how long have you been TTcing? Go ahead and hold out for 2 more nights because you are gonna be BFP for the next 9 months.....so keep the suspense!!!!! Im rooting for you!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I am sooo ready to break out the bubbly, The_key!! I absolutely can not wait for you to share the good news!! :drunk:

Babydust to all!!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## the_key2005

aww thank you girls. Am definitely holding out, one more sleep and I will be testing first thing tomorrow. I will be sure to post soon as. DH and I have been TTCing since June last year, had a loss in Dec at 10wks. Praying so hard we get some good news this month.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good blessings the_key! Luck is for unbelievers and Im a believer.

Ok so my temps have been ranging from 97.1-97.4, but this morning it was 97.7? My chart is attached, so you can view it. Yesterday was 97.3 and today 97.7. I am on CD 16. My cycle also ranges from 33-34 days. We BD on CD 9,10,11,13,14,15,16. Im not a paying member on FF so I dont know what it means? I had ovulation pains on sunday, lots of pressure mainly on left side. So does this mean that I have ovulated? Of course we will continue to BD just in case because Im cautious but being that I was on clomid I know it makes your body O a bit sooner, or at least thats what Ive heard.


----------



## sincerevon

Strange things have been going on with me ladies. And I'm not sure how to react to them!! It goes back to last Monday, when I had the urge to take an OPK. It was SO close to being positive. Then last Tuesday AM, I took two, and they were both positive. But they were negative on Tuesday PM. It's so weird for me, I usually have three straight days of positives. Anyways, I've been feeling kind of ill lately. Normally, I LOVE meat, but I've been off it. And I have some pulling sensations in my sides. Symptom spotting at it's best, I'm sure!

Mrskc, I'm crossing all my fingers and toes for you! the_key, I hope you get a BFP! Have you had many symptoms?


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Strange things have been going on with me ladies. And I'm not sure how to react to them!! It goes back to last Monday, when I had the urge to take an OPK. It was SO close to being positive. Then last Tuesday AM, I took two, and they were both positive. But they were negative on Tuesday PM. It's so weird for me, I usually have three straight days of positives. Anyways, I've been feeling kind of ill lately. Normally, I LOVE meat, but I've been off it. And I have some pulling sensations in my sides. Symptom spotting at it's best, I'm sure!
> 
> Mrskc, I'm crossing all my fingers and toes for you! the_key, I hope you get a BFP! Have you had many symptoms?

Cute pic!

How many DPO are you sincerevon? Maybe this is the baby getting snuggled in:thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Today is the day The_Key!!!! Praying for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

Was just thinking about the_key also. My prayers are with you also


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, so sorry I couldnt get on sooner, work has been manic. Thank you so much for the well wishes you girls are just fab. So I tested this morning and..............:bfp::yipee: I know you had all said my chances were real high this month but was trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much. I took 4 internet cheapies and a clear blue digi, I couldnt believe my eyes. Off to tell my doctor tomorrow afternoon, will ask for him to refer me for a reassurance scan, fxd i dont have to wait until am 12wks. Will pray real hard that this bean is a sticky. Keep you posted.


----------



## sincerevon

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awwwww!!! The_Key, I actually have tears in my eyes!!! :hugs:

CONGRATS HUN!!!!! I am ever sooooo happy for you!!! Gosh, you must be thrilled!!!! I am so happy another one of us has gotten such a blessing!!!! I wish you a beautiful, healthy and F.U.N 9 months ahead!!! :hugs:

Time to :dance::drunk: (well, I know you can't do the drinking for a while, so I'll do it for you :haha:)

:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Hi Girls, so sorry I couldnt get on sooner, work has been manic. Thank you so much for the well wishes you girls are just fab. So I tested this morning and..............:bfp::yipee: I know you had all said my chances were real high this month but was trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much. I took 4 internet cheapies and a clear blue digi, I couldnt believe my eyes. Off to tell my doctor tomorrow afternoon, will ask for him to refer me for a reassurance scan, fxd i dont have to wait until am 12wks. Will pray real hard that this bean is a sticky. Keep you posted.

See didnt I tell you! I am so happy for you:happydance:! Im praying for a sticky bean. Congrats again! Gosh, I cant wait for my big announcement!:thumbup:


----------



## the_key2005

Girls thank you so much. I am praying that you also get your bfp soon. MrsK I had a peek at your chart and looks like you definitely ovd on the 15th be sure to keep us posted on your symptom watch, you too Isi only a week till you test :yippee:. Von honey are you charting along with the opks?


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

the_key2005 said:


> Girls thank you so much. I am praying that you also get your bfp soon. MrsK I had a peek at your chart and looks like you definitely ovd on the 15th be sure to keep us posted on your symptom watch, you too Isi only a week till you test :yippee:. Von honey are you charting along with the opks?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :whoohoo: Congratz~ :happydance::happydance::happydance: I love to see :bfp: all over this group! So where do you stand(how far along are you)? Or you haven't heard from your doctor or not.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@the_key, thanks so much because I was confused on whether it was that day or not. I am going to become a paying fertility friend member tomorrow, so that I can obtain more info about my cycle. Good thing we were Bding all last week.:thumbup: Basically CD's 9-16. I am so happy for you. So your cycles were about 33 days? Mine are that long.

@Dipar: How are you? Where are you at with TTC?:hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hello girls,I am from the caribbean and am 31 and my SO and I have been TTC 8 yrs + and not preventing and not even 1 BFP in that time,he was told that he may have a low sperm count but as they did not give him the results in hand i dont have details but will be going to see them soon and getting full details and goin to see my doc to find out what I should do next I would really appreciate it if you all would visit my LTTTC journal at this stage I could use all the support I can get,this TTC thing is slowly driving me insane*


----------



## tickledpink3

Congrats the_key!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nightnurse said:


> *Hello girls,I am from the caribbean ans am 31 and my SO and I have been TTC 8 yrs + and not preventing and not even 1 BFP in that time,he was told that he may have a low sperm count but as they did not give him the results in hand i dont have details but will be going to see them soon and getting full details and goin to see my doc to find out what I should do next I would really appreciate it if you all would visit my LTTTC journal at this stage I could use all the support I can get,this TTC thing is slowly driving me insane*

:hugs:Hey!:hugs: Im so happy you are here. These are a wonderful group of ladies! Im so sorry to hear about your LTTTC! My Dh has a low count well its on the lower end, but he has low morphology. Have you thought about IUI or even IVF? Im going to read your journal.:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> @the_key, thanks so much because I was confused on whether it was that day or not. I am going to become a paying fertility friend member tomorrow, so that I can obtain more info about my cycle. Good thing we were Bding all last week.:thumbup: Basically CD's 9-16. I am so happy for you. So your cycles were about 33 days? Mine are that long.
> 
> @Dipar: How are you? Where are you at with TTC?:hugs:


@mrskc: I'm doing good. I'm at CD 13 on my cycle. No :sex: yet. And I think this is the weekend I ov(base on the chart on MyMonthlyCycle.com). I haven't been bbt. And my siggy is messed up(as you can see lool) :hugs::hugs: Where are you on TTC?


----------



## beanni #1

the_key2005 said:


> Hi Girls, so sorry I couldnt get on sooner, work has been manic. Thank you so much for the well wishes you girls are just fab. So I tested this morning and..............:bfp::yipee: I know you had all said my chances were real high this month but was trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much. I took 4 internet cheapies and a clear blue digi, I couldnt believe my eyes. Off to tell my doctor tomorrow afternoon, will ask for him to refer me for a reassurance scan, fxd i dont have to wait until am 12wks. Will pray real hard that this bean is a sticky. Keep you posted.

OMG the_key congratulations :happydance: so very happy for you. You must be :cloud9:
I pray for a healty and happy 9 months.
The blessings are just pouring out this month, I hope its a chain reaction and we continue to see :bfp: one after the other


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Amen to that Beanni!!! :hugs:

Please don't disappear on us The_Key!! Keep updating us on the growth of your little bean...scans and all. Really happy for you hun :hugs:

Good luck Dipar! I hope you can catch the eggy this time. You too, Mrsk.

As for me....6 (or 7dpo) today. Mild cramping, mild lower back pain, even milder nausea (but could be as a result of my pre-natal meds :shrug:)....but that's about it. Besides a very faint (possibly imagined) stabbing pain in left boob yesterday, my girls are completely normal. Making sure I don't get my hopes up this cycle.....I really can't stand another disappointment.

As I have developed a morbid fear of home pregnancy tests (scarred by all them:bfn:) I don't know when I will :test:. I think I might just wait for :af: not to show........


----------



## sincerevon

All these BFP's have my hopes up now! I hope they are contagious! LOL!

I'm not sure how many dpo I am, if I ov'd when I had my positive OPK then I'm about 9 dpo. DH and I just got off a "ttc break" so I wasn't temping this month. We were just kind of going with the flow. Yesterday I noticed that my "girls" are a little sore, and I've been having shooting type pains in them, along with achey nips. Also, I haven't had my pre-AF breakout yet (fingers crossed that it stays away), and I don't have my usual PMS signs. But who knows if it's something. Pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are SO similar!

I'm so excited for you ladies, I want to see more BFPs soon! Keep em' comin'!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Dipar: I am about 3dpo and not going to stress this cycle, I hope!:wacko:

Glad to see everyone doing well. Isi my FxD for you. Im scared of them as well and I plan not to test until I make the 18th day of high temps. Im claiming high temps in the name of Jesus:thumbup:.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Yes I have thought about other alternatives but there are way to expensive even just for the consultation,my GP told me last year that If I am not PG in 4 mths he would send me for testing ,and since that is free,I will talk to him about it,we also talked about clomid and he wants to see if it is ok,since I will have to have follow ups with that but I never made it back to him cause my dad was suffering with a stroke and then later died so that was the last thing I wanted to do,plus work was giving me stress about too much sick time,and now they have laid me off and OH is having difficulty with work so financially I am not able to at this time 


Thanks for checking in on my journal*


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nightnurse said:


> *Yes I have thought about other alternatives but there are way to expensive eben just for the consultation,my GP told me last year that If I am not PG in 4 mths he would send me for testing ,and since that is free,I will talk to him about it,we also talked about clomid and he wants to see if it is ok,since I will have to have follow ups with that but I never made it back to him cause my dad was suffering with a stroke and then later died so that was the last thing I wanted to do,plus work was giving me stress about too much sick time,and now they have laid me off and OH is having difficulty with work so financially I am not able to at this time
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking in on my journal*

Wow, sorry to hear about all of this. Rest assured that God knows your pain and this is not a cruel trick He is playing. If you can get the free testing do that. I am most certainly praying for you! Gods blessing:hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, dont think you have gotten rid of me that easily. I plan on sticking around, i dont want to miss out on all your bfp announcements. Welcome nightnurse, so sorry to hear about your hardship, just remember Jeremiah 29:11 I know the plans I have for you says the LORD&#8230;to give you a future and a Hope. Am praying for you.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, dont think you have gotten rid of me that easily. I plan on sticking around, i dont want to miss out on all your bfp announcements. Welcome nightnurse, so sorry to hear about your hardship, just remember Jeremiah 29:11 I know the plans I have for you says the LORDto give you a future and a Hope. Am praying for you.


----------



## sincerevon

the_key, I'm sorry if I'm asking a question that has already been answered, but did you have many symptoms?


----------



## Nightnurse

Thanks key,I can sure use some prays right now


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks for that lovely Bible passage, The_Key. It's one of my favorites :hugs:

Welcome, Night Nurse. You're in my prayers. By God's grace, everything will work out!


----------



## the_key2005

sincerevon said:


> the_key, I'm sorry if I'm asking a question that has already been answered, but did you have many symptoms?

Hi girls, sorry about the double post, no idea what happened there. Von to quickly answer your question. My major symptom was gas, the rest were like my usual af like symptoms, you know cramps, back pain, sharp twangs in the boobies and feeling bloated. The gas has settled down a little, but now I got major headaches. Thats about all, no morning sickness yet I guess its still early days for that. Am reading that every pregancy is different, so what I have might not necesarily happen to someone else. Beanni what were your symptoms?


----------



## beanni #1

the_key2005 said:


> sincerevon said:
> 
> 
> the_key, I'm sorry if I'm asking a question that has already been answered, but did you have many symptoms?
> 
> Hi girls, sorry about the double post, no idea what happened there. Von to quickly answer your question. My major symptom was gas, the rest were like my usual af like symptoms, you know cramps, back pain, sharp twangs in the boobies and feeling bloated. The gas has settled down a little, but now I got major headaches. Thats about all, no morning sickness yet I guess its still early days for that. Am reading that every pregancy is different, so what I have might not necesarily happen to someone else. Beanni what were your symptoms?Click to expand...

None what-so-ever :thumbup: 
Even now I don't have much which is a tad scary when you read some of the posts out there, but i have always prayed for a problem free pregnancy with no sickness etc so I'm guessing God's just given me what I asked for :D

My boobs have gotten a tad bigger :happydance:, nipples were sensitive around when i found out (but I think OH was twiddling a bit too much :blush:), and now hubby says I have lots of bumps around my nipples (i think they are milk ducts or something of the like).

I usually don't get many AF symptoms except extreme cramping just as its about to begin.

Sorry I couldn't offer much more, but it does go to prove just how different everyone is and not to loose hope even if you don't have the million and one possible pregnancy symptoms there seem to be.


----------



## beanni #1

The_Key, sorry to hear about your headaches. I usually suffer from migraines and really just pray i don't get them when pregnant cos I can tell you its no fun esp if I can't take my medication. I hope the pass soon xx


----------



## sincerevon

Thank you! I've been feeling really good lately, which is out of the ordinary for me. :shrug: Usually, about a week before AF, I'm a monster! Also, I still haven't received my pre-AF breakout like I usually do. My skin has NEVER been this clear, I love it! Maybe the :witch: is going to be nice to me this month? Whatever it is, I'll take it!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck sincerevon! I hope this is your month.

You have given me reason to keep hoping, Beanni. Besides cramping and (I suspect Pregnacare related) nausea, I have no symptoms whatsoever. Still hoping for the best though.

Thank God it's FRIDAY :dance:


----------



## sincerevon

Sigh, well, it looks like I might be out. I just went to the restroom and noticed some slight pink spotting. I had a few light cramps as well... I was really hoping this was my month!! :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Sigh, well, it looks like I might be out. I just went to the restroom and noticed some slight pink spotting. I had a few light cramps as well... I was really hoping this was my month!! :cry:

Awhhh! I know how you feel. I am praying for you. I know how it feels to want this and feel like its been taken away!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Isi Buttercup said:


> Good luck sincerevon! I hope this is your month.
> 
> You have given me reason to keep hoping, Beanni. Besides cramping and (I suspect Pregnacare related) nausea, I have no symptoms whatsoever. Still hoping for the best though.
> 
> Thank God it's FRIDAY :dance:

Isi are you taking pregnacare on an empty tummy? I found that if I took it before I ate anything it really made me ill but if i take with my main meal I had no problems. Just s suggestion.
Von so sorry to hear af got you, hang in there hun.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I take it right after my lunch, which is my main meal. Someone suggested taking it right after dinner, but I pretty much just nibble for dinner. Definitely can't be classified my main meal. I just started it this cycle, and for the first 2 weeks, I was fine....no nausea....no nothing. The nausea just started this week. I am so happy it's the weekend, as I'll have less time to obsess (taking care of my DH is a full time job :wink:).

How are you hun? How's the pregnancy progressing? Have you seen your Doctor yet? I think you should still be in line for a 2010 due date?


----------



## the_key2005

oohh could be a sign Isi, fxd, 6 days to testing right oohh fxd hun. I know what you mean about it being a fulltime job. My DH was off today so i know am coming home to dishes in the sink and dirty cups everywhere. he just rang me to ask if I minded fish and chips for tea tonight tsk tsk honestly!. I saw my GP yesterday did I forget to update you girls? Ok must dash or else I'll miss my train. will be on later.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I miss them fish and chips days :haha:

I'm trying not to allow myself dream, so I'll discount the nausea as a symptom....for now. Hopefully the days will go quickly and I'll know whether or not :af: is coming or not.

Looking forward to your update when you can chat hun :hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Cant wait to hear your update the_key!:thumbup:

My temp dipped some today but from what the ladies in FAITH thread told me, I shouldnt worry as long as it goes up tomorrow. Im new to this temping so Im paranoid:wacko:.

GL Isi, but Im just like you, my hopes are not up. If I get BFP, it will surely be a surprise.:thumbup:


----------



## sincerevon

It looks like I spoke too soon! I had VERY light pink spotting this morning (not on the tissue, I did a quick internal check), and I haven't had any sense (and trust me, I've been checking almost every hour). I've had a few cramps/twinges, but they're nothing like what I usually experience pre-AF. I'm PRAYING that it was an IB. With my last pregnancy, I had reddish-brown spotting that came and went during the TWW. I haven't given up hope yet!

Mrs_kc, I hope your temp shoots up tomorrow! I'm SO excited.


----------



## sincerevon

Isi - your symptoms sound good girl! I hope you end up with a BFP!!!


----------



## the_key2005

Back now, chips and gravy went down well :thumbup:. So my GP appointment went really well. My GP is an ok guy, he was so excited when I told him bless him and was very comforting in the way he tried to reassure me that this time around wont necessary end up like last time and to try and remain positive. I have my booking in appointment with the Midwife on the 26th. GP said he will put a note on my file to see if the mw can try book me in for an early scan at 8wks, fxd. So all in all I came out feeling quite good and pma replenished. Now just to try and get on with normal everyday life arghh!.
Von really hope it was IB, and mrsK could the dip be an implantation dip? fxd crossed for you both.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Back now, chips and gravy went down well :thumbup:. So my GP appointment went really well. My GP is an ok guy, he was so excited when I told him bless him and was very comforting in the way he tried to reassure me that this time around wont necessary end up like last time and to try and remain positive. I have my booking in appointment with the Midwife on the 26th. GP said he will put a note on my file to see if the mw can try book me in for an early scan at 8wks, fxd. So all in all I came out feeling quite good and pma replenished. Now just to try and get on with normal everyday life arghh!.
> Von really hope it was IB, and mrsK could the dip be an implantation dip? fxd crossed for you both.

Oh how I hope so but I dont think so at 4dpo. I see some get it 5dpo +. Ill be sure to update you guys tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Well..... I tested this morning and :bfp: !!!!!! And it's two days before AF was due!!!!!! I'm SO excited and praying for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Well..... I tested this morning and :bfp: !!!!!! And it's two days before AF was due!!!!!! I'm SO excited and praying for a sticky bean!!!

Wow thats awesome sincerevon! Im very happy for you! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all. My temp went up +.4, from 97.5 to 97.9 and this is my highest temp so far. Not sure if it means anything but glad it went up and not down.:thumbup: I just really hope I get my BFP this month, I feel that "downer" feeling getting into my system as everyone announces their BFPs, sigh. Im really happy for everyone!!:happydance: Sometimes I just feel like this is never going to happen for me. Pray for me yall, I need it.:hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Thank you! I'm still in a bit of shock!!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, first off lemme start by saying a big congratulations to you Von on your :bfp:, so pleased for you, you totally deserve it, will be praying for a sticky for you. And MrsK am so glad the temps have gone up again :hugs:
Sorry to have to dumpen the mood a little but just to let you know I've just gotten back from A&E, started spotting this afternoon, they sent me home to rest and booked me in for a scan on tuesday, thats the earliest available. So am just laying in bed taking it easy and trying not to loose my mind. Pls keep us in your prayers. I will be sure to keep you all posted.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Hi Girls, first off lemme start by saying a big congratulations to you Von on your :bfp:, so pleased for you, you totally deserve it, will be praying for a sticky for you. And MrsK am so glad the temps have gone up again :hugs:
> Sorry to have to dumpen the mood a little but just to let you know I've just gotten back from A&E, started spotting this afternoon, they sent me home to rest and booked me in for a scan on tuesday, thats the earliest available. So am just laying in bed taking it easy and trying not to loose my mind. Pls keep us in your prayers. I will be sure to keep you all posted.

Im praying for you the_key.

Heavenly Father,
We come into Your presence to love and adore You.
Thank You for Your love and Your desire for union with us.
We welcome all that You wish to do through
this healing prayer. We open ourselves to communication
with You and Jesus through the ministry of the Holy
Spirit. Come Holy Spirit, anoint *the_key* with healing so
deep it reaches back into her blood line; with
healing so wide it impacts our friends and relatives;
with healing so high it draws us into Your holiness. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

Oh wow, Von a massive congratulations :happydance: that is excellent news, so happy for you.

the_key please keep your feet up and rest. I pray that all will be well with you and bean. The Lord is a healer. :hugs:

Great news MrsKC :thumbup: lets hope your temps stay up high. Please don't let negativity creep in, stay positive and hold on to your promise

Isi still got you in my prayers hun....remember this is a chain reaction :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

beanni #1 said:


> Oh wow, Von a massive congratulations :happydance: that is excellent news, so happy for you.
> 
> the_key please keep your feet up and rest. I pray that all will be well with you and bean. The Lord is a healer. :hugs:
> 
> Great news MrsKC :thumbup: lets hope your temps stay up high. Please don't let negativity creep in, stay positive and hold on to your promise
> 
> Isi still got you in my prayers hun....remember this is a chain reaction :D

Thanks Beanni. My temps are steadily rising so I surely hope thats a good thing:thumbup:! If they stay high I think I am going to test on thursday which will make me 10dpo. I know I should wait until April 30 but Im just so impatient.:haha: With Gods grace, I wont have a chemical but go on to deliver a full term baby. Keep praying for me, as I do you all!:hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Thank you girls for your well wishes and prayers. Scan is tomorrow so hopefully will know more then, its been a long weekend I tell ya.
MrsK will be praying for you also.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh congratulations, Sincerevon!! :happydance: Really happy for you, girl!!! Yours will be a very sticky bean, by God's grace!!! Congrats girl!!!!

The_Key, you are definitely in my prayers and I know it shall definitely be well with you and your baby! Just make sure you get loads of rest, and keep praying non-stop! Nothing will steal your joy, in Jesus' name!!!!

Thanks Beanni! I have told myself I won't symptom spot this week. I'm also not going to be doing any POAS. I've decided to just wait and see if :af: shows or not. If she doesn't, I'll go see my Doctor, and he can :test: himself!! I'd rather hear the news from him, good or bad.

Mrsk, I am really praying this is your month!!! :hug: Testing at 10 dpo may be a little early, but I know that God is surely in control. Looking forward to that :bfp: announcement!!!! :dance:

I always have so much joy coming to this group. You all are such amazing women!!! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Congrats sincerevon on you BFP and hope its a l;ong sticky one,

the_key2005 I hope that your bean stays but,I am certainly praying for you (did you have a MC before?)

mrskcbrown I know how you feel,with everyone anouncing that they are PG although I am happy for you girls I feels so left out too,just remember I am here for you*


----------



## sincerevon

the_key, I hope everything works out for you hun! The first few weeks after getting a :bfp: are stressful! You are in my prayers!

mrskc, I really, really hope you get your :bfp: soon! I know how hard it is when people are getting pregnant around you and you feel as though it'll never happen. I know it will happen for you! Don't give up! :hugs:

I went from being overjoyed to terrified. I just hope nothing goes wrong. I need this pregnancy to stick! The nausea was pretty bad yesterday, so hopefully that's a good sign, I never really had it with my last pregnancy.

Isi & Nightnurse- I hope your :bfp:'s comes this month too!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@isi: I know 10dpo may be early but hey Im curious as to know and my parents will be visiting this weekend so I would love to tell them. If I am, I will not share it with anyone else but them. Dont wanna jinx myself.:wacko: Besides I think my chart is looking good so why not?

@everyone else: Glad to see you all doing well!.

@the_key: I bled a little bit with my daughter and she is 9 yrs old now. I went to the ER and everything just to find out that it was probably old af blood, and went on to have a problem free pregnancy.:hugs:


----------



## londoncharles

Hey everyone, I'm New to the site and would like to join in...:happydance:

This is my 1st month on my ttc journey since my daughter, she's 2yrs old... I'm on Metformin & Clomid this month... and when i was ttc with my daughter i was on Metformin & clomid and got pregnant the 1st month using 150mgs of clomid.. I have a son that's 11yrs old and 2 stepchildren... I as of today I'm cd1 so Friday i will start my round of clomid again... I would like to wish everyone luck on there journey and know that it can happen... Baby dust to all....:kiss:


----------



## mrskcbrown

londoncharles said:


> Hey everyone, I'm New to the site and would like to join in...:happydance:
> 
> This is my 1st month on my ttc journey since my daughter, she's 2yrs old... I'm on Metformin & Clomid this month... and when i was ttc with my daughter i was on Metformin & clomid and got pregnant the 1st month using 150mgs of clomid.. I have a son that's 11yrs old and 2 stepchildren... I as of today I'm cd1 so Friday i will start my round of clomid again... I would like to wish everyone luck on there journey and know that it can happen... Baby dust to all....:kiss:

Hey! We are so happy that you have decided to join our group. Im on metformin and clomid as well. I took 100 mgs of clomid this time and Im hoping that did the trick:thumbup:. Stay with us and hopefully you will get that BFP!:hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

Welcome londoncharles


----------



## rai

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations to all those with BFPs. I'm wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy. For all those who have suffered a loss and those still TTC, my thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs: 

It's been such a long time that I posted. I've been so busy with work and when I get home I am just soo exhausted that I just go to sleep. But I'm trying to get back on BnB on the regular because I miss everyone.

So I'm 7+3 days (going by LMP), and unfortunately I still have not seen a dr yet. It took hubby and I a while to decide whether we wanted to use a birthing center with midwives or to an OB at an hospital. Last week I had a dr appt scheduled, but to make a long story short it didn't work out and I ended up not seeing anyone. The good news is that I finally have a drs appt scheduled. The bad news is that it is not until May 10. :( So that will put me at 10+3 (basically 11 weeks). 

So at this point, I am just anxious and worried. I have no morning sickness, so that is scary. The only symptoms I have is fatigue and maybe some nausea (but that may be linked to when I take the prenatal). On Monday, I had some brown spotting, but from what I read this seems to be normal. I did speak to a nurse and she said as long as it is not red blood and period like cramps, then everything should be okay....

So here I am . Tired, scared, praying and waiting.


----------



## mrskcbrown

rai said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to all those with BFPs. I'm wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy. For all those who have suffered a loss and those still TTC, my thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:
> 
> It's been such a long time that I posted. I've been so busy with work and when I get home I am just soo exhausted that I just go to sleep. But I'm trying to get back on BnB on the regular because I miss everyone.
> 
> So I'm 7+3 days (going by LMP), and unfortunately I still have not seen a dr yet. It took hubby and I a while to decide whether we wanted to use a birthing center with midwives or to an OB at an hospital. Last week I had a dr appt scheduled, but to make a long story short it didn't work out and I ended up not seeing anyone. The good news is that I finally have a drs appt scheduled. The bad news is that it is not until May 10. :( So that will put me at 10+3 (basically 11 weeks).
> 
> So at this point, I am just anxious and worried. I have no morning sickness, so that is scary. The only symptoms I have is fatigue and maybe some nausea (but that may be linked to when I take the prenatal). On Monday, I had some brown spotting, but from what I read this seems to be normal. I did speak to a nurse and she said as long as it is not red blood and period like cramps, then everything should be okay....
> 
> So here I am . Tired, scared, praying and waiting.

Hey Rai. I hope to be joining you soon! With my daughter I had no morning sickness. The only thing that I can remember vividly is wanting to eat ice. Otherwise I had a stress free pregnancy. I also had brown blood but everything turned out well. Glad to see you and keeping you in our prayers!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome londoncharles! Good to have ya! :flower:

Welcome back Rai :hugs:

How are you lovely ladies? Well, as for me, I really don't know :shrug:. Woke up with some major cramping this morning.....kinda like :af: cramping. She's not due till Thursday, but it still makes me wonder if I'm out this month. Other than that, I'm fine I guess. I can't wait for this to be over and done with!

Good luck everyone and :dust:


----------



## sincerevon

Isi - I had some cramping before I got my bfp, don't lose hope yet!

London - Welcome!! 

the_key - You're in my prayers, I hope all goes well today!

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks sincerevon! :hugs:

Praying for you also, the_key! My heart is with you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all! How are you doing today! Hope everyone is blessed. As for me, Im about 8,9, maybe even 10dpo. I plan to test when FF says I am 10dpo. My temps are going up, but this morning they dropped .2. Am I still ok for a possible BFP? Im so paranoid. Pray for me yall.

Isi: Dont give up yet! Might be the baby getting settled.

The_key:Are you ok? Come and let us how are you are feeling.

sincerevon:how did hubby react when you told him the good news?

@everyone::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Warning Long Post teehee!!

Hi Girls, Just got into work, had to come in to try keep myself distracted. So I turned up for my scan at the EPAU and they did all the preliminaries but when the nurse calculated that I was only 5w 3days (going by LMP) she said its way too early to scan me as may not be able to see anything just an empty sac and that would only make me worry more. I actually wondered what they would see at such an early stage but read online of how some people have managed to see a heartbeat at 5wks. but you know what I had prepared myself for the worst and so when she said to wait a few more days I didnt argue. So she has recheduled me for a scan next Monday when I will be 6wk 2days. She says from what I decribed it sounds like it was implantation bleeding. MrsK thank you, your story helped me so much. I hadnt realised that IB can occur more then once but she says yes thats the case as everything settles into the lining some of it brings up causing a bleed. She says loads of women come in for the same thing and go on to have a healthy 9 mths. So fxd girls, more waiting for me. Been told no more gym and to just take it easy till we know whats going on. DH was lovely bless him, he was so nervous.
Welcome LondonCharles. Hi Rai, yes its been a while and youve been missed, Not sure if youre seen my past posts but I too experienced a bleed. It stopped sunday and just had brown cm when I wipe which cleared up yesterday. I haven't had bad cramps just then normal preggo cramps, hence the reason I was booked in for the scan today which has been postponed. Isi honey, like Von I also had cramping and af like symptons before my bfp so dont give up just yet, oohh and yes how did hubby react to the wonderful news Von. MrK .2 is fine and not a big drop so youre still in, will you be testing on Friday am then? Give me something to look forward to. Beanni has MS set yet? Nightnurse are you temping also?
Once again thank you all for your prayers. I am truly blessed to have found such a wonderful circle of friends.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You have absolutely nothing to worry about, the_key! I'm sure, come Monday, you will hear your baby's heartbeat and see that everything is fine! :hugs:

Decided to just commit and submit the remaining days in this 2ww to God, because if I allow myself, I will tear out every strand of hair from my head before the week is over. I have asked HIM for the peace which passeth all understanding..... :bfp: or :bfn:.....may His will be done. I know He will bless my darling DH and I with children someday.

So....last thing I need to do is close this BnB browser, at least for the day....lol! It's permanently on, and I just keep refreshing the page over and over again. Not such a bad thing, except if you are AT WORK :haha:

God help me!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> You have absolutely nothing to worry about, the_key! I'm sure, come Monday, you will hear your baby's heartbeat and see that everything is fine! :hugs:
> 
> Decided to just commit and submit the remaining days in this 2ww to God, because if I allow myself, I will tear out every strand of hair from my head before the week is over. I have asked HIM for the peace which passeth all understanding..... :bfp: or :bfn:.....may His will be done. I know He will bless my darling DH and I with children someday.
> 
> So....last thing I need to do is close this BnB browser, at least for the day....lol! It's permanently on, and I just keep refreshing the page over and over again. Not such a bad thing, except if you are AT WORK :haha:
> 
> God help me!

I need to do the same thing!:haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Warning Long Post teehee!!
> 
> Hi Girls, Just got into work, had to come in to try keep myself distracted. So I turned up for my scan at the EPAU and they did all the preliminaries but when the nurse calculated that I was only 5w 3days (going by LMP) she said its way too early to scan me as may not be able to see anything just an empty sac and that would only make me worry more. I actually wondered what they would see at such an early stage but read online of how some people have managed to see a heartbeat at 5wks. but you know what I had prepared myself for the worst and so when she said to wait a few more days I didnt argue. So she has recheduled me for a scan next Monday when I will be 6wk 2days. She says from what I decribed it sounds like it was implantation bleeding. MrsK thank you, your story helped me so much. I hadnt realised that IB can occur more then once but she says yes thats the case as everything settles into the lining some of it brings up causing a bleed. She says loads of women come in for the same thing and go on to have a healthy 9 mths. So fxd girls, more waiting for me. Been told no more gym and to just take it easy till we know whats going on. DH was lovely bless him, he was so nervous.
> Welcome LondonCharles. Hi Rai, yes its been a while and youve been missed, Not sure if youre seen my past posts but I too experienced a bleed. It stopped sunday and just had brown cm when I wipe which cleared up yesterday. I haven't had bad cramps just then normal preggo cramps, hence the reason I was booked in for the scan today which has been postponed. Isi honey, like Von I also had cramping and af like symptons before my bfp so dont give up just yet, oohh and yes how did hubby react to the wonderful news Von. MrK .2 is fine and not a big drop so youre still in, will you be testing on Friday am then? Give me something to look forward to. Beanni has MS set yet? Nightnurse are you temping also?
> Once again thank you all for your prayers. I am truly blessed to have found such a wonderful circle of friends.

All will be well the_key. Praying for full term babies all around this board. Keep praying for my BFP!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

the_key - I'm sure you'll get great news on Monday! :hugs:

Mrskc - I really, really think you're still in the running, I want this so bad for you! :hugs:

Isi - I admire your strength! :hugs:

When I got my bfp, I was so shocked that I could barely think. I imagined I'd do something really cute to try to tell him, but unfortunately, that didn't happen. As soon as I took the test, when I saw that second line slowly emerging, I started shaking, and my heart started racing. I ran out the bathroom, grabbed my phone and called DH. He didn't answer!!! (He was at work.) I waited ten minutes (I could only wait that long because I kept staring at the test, and looking at the box, then staring at the test again, then reading the instructions, and repeat this about 20 times), and then I called DH again, and he answered! I stuttered, "Um, you uh know those tests we bought yesterday? Well, uh, I took one today and it was positive..." I could HEAR him smiling through the phone, and he said, "So, you ARE pregnant!" He was SO happy, and he's been a dear ever since. Helping out around the house, cooking and cleaning, being extra patient. He's been great. It was really hard for me because with my last pregnancy I started spotting on the first Monday when I was at work, so I was traumatized and stressed all day Monday. But no spotting! So I'm semi-relaxed now.

Sorry for such a long post!

:dust: and :hugs: ladies!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> the_key - I'm sure you'll get great news on Monday! :hugs:
> 
> Mrskc - I really, really think you're still in the running, I want this so bad for you! :hugs:
> 
> Isi - I admire your strength! :hugs:
> 
> When I got my bfp, I was so shocked that I could barely think. I imagined I'd do something really cute to try to tell him, but unfortunately, that didn't happen. As soon as I took the test, when I saw that second line slowly emerging, I started shaking, and my heart started racing. I ran out the bathroom, grabbed my phone and called DH. He didn't answer!!! (He was at work.) I waited ten minutes (I could only wait that long because I kept staring at the test, and looking at the box, then staring at the test again, then reading the instructions, and repeat this about 20 times), and then I called DH again, and he answered! I stuttered, "Um, you uh know those tests we bought yesterday? Well, uh, I took one today and it was positive..." I could HEAR him smiling through the phone, and he said, "So, you ARE pregnant!" He was SO happy, and he's been a dear ever since. Helping out around the house, cooking and cleaning, being extra patient. He's been great. It was really hard for me because with my last pregnancy I started spotting on the first Monday when I was at work, so I was traumatized and stressed all day Monday. But no spotting! So I'm semi-relaxed now.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post!
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: ladies!

Thats awesome! I am really happy for you both.:hugs: I really hope this is it too. Just a few more days of high temps and Ill feel more reassured.:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Isi Buttercup said:


> You have absolutely nothing to worry about, the_key! I'm sure, come Monday, you will hear your baby's heartbeat and see that everything is fine! :hugs:
> 
> Decided to just commit and submit the remaining days in this 2ww to God, because if I allow myself, I will tear out every strand of hair from my head before the week is over. I have asked HIM for the peace which passeth all understanding..... :bfp: or :bfn:.....may His will be done. I know He will bless my darling DH and I with children someday.
> 
> So....last thing I need to do is close this BnB browser, at least for the day....lol! It's permanently on, and I just keep refreshing the page over and over again. Not such a bad thing, except if you are AT WORK :haha:
> 
> God help me!

Isi,

Why did you send me a empty email the last time? Unless you wanted me to re-read my last reply to you lol. Where are you on facebook?


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

the_key2005 said:


> Warning Long Post teehee!!
> 
> Hi Girls, Just got into work, had to come in to try keep myself distracted. So I turned up for my scan at the EPAU and they did all the preliminaries but when the nurse calculated that I was only 5w 3days (going by LMP) she said its way too early to scan me as may not be able to see anything just an empty sac and that would only make me worry more. I actually wondered what they would see at such an early stage but read online of how some people have managed to see a heartbeat at 5wks. but you know what I had prepared myself for the worst and so when she said to wait a few more days I didnt argue. So she has recheduled me for a scan next Monday when I will be 6wk 2days. She says from what I decribed it sounds like it was implantation bleeding. MrsK thank you, your story helped me so much. I hadnt realised that IB can occur more then once but she says yes thats the case as everything settles into the lining some of it brings up causing a bleed. She says loads of women come in for the same thing and go on to have a healthy 9 mths. So fxd girls, more waiting for me. Been told no more gym and to just take it easy till we know whats going on. DH was lovely bless him, he was so nervous.
> Welcome LondonCharles. Hi Rai, yes its been a while and youve been missed, Not sure if youre seen my past posts but I too experienced a bleed. It stopped sunday and just had brown cm when I wipe which cleared up yesterday. I haven't had bad cramps just then normal preggo cramps, hence the reason I was booked in for the scan today which has been postponed. Isi honey, like Von I also had cramping and af like symptons before my bfp so dont give up just yet, oohh and yes how did hubby react to the wonderful news Von. MrK .2 is fine and not a big drop so youre still in, will you be testing on Friday am then? Give me something to look forward to. Beanni has MS set yet? Nightnurse are you temping also?
> Once again thank you all for your prayers. I am truly blessed to have found such a wonderful circle of friends.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Everything will be fine! How are you these days? I know you want the up-dates on what's going on with me. I'm still waiting for the apointment with RE on the 4th at 2pm EST. I've been having period like cramps, but i'm not going to assume is bfp since i'm not into it as much. I want to see what she is going to tell me first. The scann came back normal(2nd vaginal-utrasound).

That's the latest.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> You have absolutely nothing to worry about, the_key! I'm sure, come Monday, you will hear your baby's heartbeat and see that everything is fine! :hugs:
> 
> Decided to just commit and submit the remaining days in this 2ww to God, because if I allow myself, I will tear out every strand of hair from my head before the week is over. I have asked HIM for the peace which passeth all understanding..... :bfp: or :bfn:.....may His will be done. I know He will bless my darling DH and I with children someday.
> 
> So....last thing I need to do is close this BnB browser, at least for the day....lol! It's permanently on, and I just keep refreshing the page over and over again. Not such a bad thing, except if you are AT WORK :haha:
> 
> God help me!
> 
> Isi,
> 
> Why did you send me a empty email the last time? Unless you wanted me to re-read my last reply to you lol. Where are you on facebook?Click to expand...

Hey Dipar. I didn't send an empty message. I have no idea what happened. How are you though? Been back to the doctor's yet?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

sincerevon said:


> the_key - I'm sure you'll get great news on Monday! :hugs:
> 
> Mrskc - I really, really think you're still in the running, I want this so bad for you! :hugs:
> 
> Isi - I admire your strength! :hugs:
> 
> When I got my bfp, I was so shocked that I could barely think. I imagined I'd do something really cute to try to tell him, but unfortunately, that didn't happen. As soon as I took the test, when I saw that second line slowly emerging, I started shaking, and my heart started racing. I ran out the bathroom, grabbed my phone and called DH. He didn't answer!!! (He was at work.) I waited ten minutes (I could only wait that long because I kept staring at the test, and looking at the box, then staring at the test again, then reading the instructions, and repeat this about 20 times), and then I called DH again, and he answered! I stuttered, "Um, you uh know those tests we bought yesterday? Well, uh, I took one today and it was positive..." I could HEAR him smiling through the phone, and he said, "So, you ARE pregnant!" He was SO happy, and he's been a dear ever since. Helping out around the house, cooking and cleaning, being extra patient. He's been great. It was really hard for me because with my last pregnancy I started spotting on the first Monday when I was at work, so I was traumatized and stressed all day Monday. But no spotting! So I'm semi-relaxed now.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post!
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: ladies!

Awww, so cute :flower:! I'm sure he is over the moon! I keep fantasising about how I'll tell my DH when I do get pregnant. I hope I get that opportunity soon.

How are the rest of you beautiful ladies doing? :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

Morning ladies, hope everyone is having a good start to their day.

the_key that is great news, you will hear your baby's heartbeat good and strong on Monday in Jesus might name.

As for me, nope no MS, unfortunately in some other threads I subscribe to a few ladies have had some not so good news and it kinda does create a bit of anxiety within me due to the lack of any symptoms, but everytime such a thought arises I cancel it in Jesus name.

As Isi said I need to learn to close BnB more, but its so hard as I always want to know what is happening with you ladies :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Definitely definitely cancelled Beanni! You shouldn't even think it! Yours is surely a sticky bean and you will surely have a healthy and happy 8 months ahead!! :hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

I agree with Isi Beanni, cancel it out amen. I know how hard it is at time but I think its mostly pma and putting my trust in the good Lord thats kept me going, and all the support from you lovely ladies of course.


----------



## sincerevon

I know how you feel Beanni! Sometimes I can't help but worry. I really, really need this to work out. It's hard not to wonder, and the sad news all around doesn't help all the time. My symptoms come and go, which I heard was normal. Good thing is, I have a doctors appointment scheduled for tomorrow, so hopefully that'll give me some peace of mind. An ultrasound would be nice, but it's too early to see anything....

Let's try to keep our minds at ease!


----------



## mrskcbrown

*Hi ladies! I am praying for 3 healthy little boys or girls for you all. I am also praying for full term pregnancies. God is in control and still in the blessing business. *

The devil tries to play with our minds. 

I know for me, if my chart drops a point or two, I get worried. I know thats the devil trying to play with my mind. I keep trying to claim high temps in the name of Jesus but I may need you all to solicit prayers on my behalf. Im just so sad that this isnt the time either. I see so many charts on FF and they start out high and just end in AF, so I dont even get my hopes up, sigh!:dohh:

Ok sorry to be a downer!:cry:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Isi Buttercup said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> You have absolutely nothing to worry about, the_key! I'm sure, come Monday, you will hear your baby's heartbeat and see that everything is fine! :hugs:
> 
> Decided to just commit and submit the remaining days in this 2ww to God, because if I allow myself, I will tear out every strand of hair from my head before the week is over. I have asked HIM for the peace which passeth all understanding..... :bfp: or :bfn:.....may His will be done. I know He will bless my darling DH and I with children someday.
> 
> So....last thing I need to do is close this BnB browser, at least for the day....lol! It's permanently on, and I just keep refreshing the page over and over again. Not such a bad thing, except if you are AT WORK :haha:
> 
> God help me!
> 
> Isi,
> 
> Why did you send me a empty email the last time? Unless you wanted me to re-read my last reply to you lol. Where are you on facebook?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dipar. I didn't send an empty message. I have no idea what happened. How are you though? Been back to the doctor's yet?Click to expand...

Isi,

It seem empty when I got it lol. I don't know what happend, unless you wrote something and it got delated some how. The only thing i saw was my last reply i sent you before your reply. I've been doing good so far. I have to ssee the doctor on the 4th of May to see what see what she wants to do with me next. How have you been? I like your picture of you. I'm guessing that was your traditional dress for your wedding. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Ladies,

Thank GOD for you guys. I felt more welcome in this group then any other group. I think i may for now on, reply here, because i'm not :nope:feeling it in F.A.I.T.H:nope:

I'm pray for everybodies blessings for a bfp and also to keep their baby for full term with no problems in between! :happydance::happydance:

Isi,

How much is it to buy the orange necklace they use for traditonal weddings? I forgot the name of them.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Thank GOD for you guys. I felt more welcome in this group then any other group. I think i may for now on, reply here, because i'm not :nope:feeling it in F.A.I.T.H:nope:
> 
> I'm pray for everybodies blessings for a bfp and also to keep their baby for full term with no problems in between! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Isi,
> 
> How much is it to buy the orange necklace they use for traditonal weddings? I forgot the name of them.

So sorry you are not feeling the "love" in FAITH but we do LOVE you over there. I love both groups! Of course we love you being here only with us too. I hope your appointment proves to be well and that they get to the root of the issues.:hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Thinking about you all and hope everyone is ok*


----------



## londoncharles

I would like to Thank everyone for the Welcomes....:hugs:
I feel like i found my home over here....:thumbup: and i will be praying for everyone. @ mrskcbrown.... i know how u feel... when i was trying with my daughter i was on clomid & metformin and i didn't produce enough cm and my temps were all over the place... but i did notice that my cervix stay high after O'ing and that never happen before... i found out i was pregnant exactly 2 weeks after O'ing.... so i'm hoping this time around that it will happen again... It will happen for all of us... I Have Faith!!!:kiss:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> Thank GOD for you guys. I felt more welcome in this group then any other group. I think i may for now on, reply here, because i'm not :nope:feeling it in F.A.I.T.H:nope:
> 
> I'm pray for everybodies blessings for a bfp and also to keep their baby for full term with no problems in between! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Isi,
> 
> How much is it to buy the orange necklace they use for traditonal weddings? I forgot the name of them.
> 
> So sorry you are not feeling the "love" in FAITH but we do LOVE you over there. I love both groups! Of course we love you being here only with us too. I hope your appointment proves to be well and that they get to the root of the issues.:hugs:Click to expand...

MrsKc,

Of course you are going to love "both groups" because you feel the love in both groups I don't! I just feel it more here. Yes i'm praying all is well with my apointment on the 4th and see what's going on and like you said getting to the root of the issue. That's important. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies :flower:

Yeah, it was my traditional wedding outfit, Dipar. And the price for the beads varies though....depending on quality. Some people have theirs custom made, others rent. It really depends on what you want to do. But it could cost anything from $30 - $1,000.

As for the F.A.I.T.H. group, I have to disagree with you, Dipar. I think those ladies are also awesome. But nothing beats the beautiful women in this group though :hugs:

Love ya girls! :hug:


----------



## beanni #1

Dipar, i understand how you feel. There are some threads / groups you join and just don't feel connected, however, please don't give up on F.A.I.T.H just yet it really is so amazing the blessings and prayers that radiate among the women on there :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Well....I caved and went to get a Clear Blue test from my store. :bfn: at 14 dpo :cry:

I feel so drained and emotionally spent. :af: is due today, but I hear that the Pregnacare Conception I'm on could also lengthen your cycle, so who knows how much longer I'll have to wait :shrug:

Ah well.....


----------



## beanni #1

:hugs: Isi.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey isi:hugs: again. 

Is the pregnacare conception like a prenatal vitamin? I know Im so bad but I havent started taking prenatals yet.:shrug: I know what they say about birth defects during conception but I am not going to take them until I have a confirmed pregnancy. Guess Ill just have to trust in God on this one. 

When yall have time, check out my chart and tell me what you think:thumbup:!

Prayers isi:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

londoncharles said:


> I would like to Thank everyone for the Welcomes....:hugs:
> I feel like i found my home over here....:thumbup: and i will be praying for everyone. @ mrskcbrown.... i know how u feel... when i was trying with my daughter i was on clomid & metformin and i didn't produce enough cm and my temps were all over the place... but i did notice that my cervix stay high after O'ing and that never happen before... i found out i was pregnant exactly 2 weeks after O'ing.... so i'm hoping this time around that it will happen again... It will happen for all of us... I Have Faith!!!:kiss:

Yes my cervix is high and soft, closed. I have been checking it daily this week. Im no expert but I figure if its hard to reach it must be up there:haha: Ive also been very warm and my temp has been up, so here is to hoping it stays that way:thumbup:!


----------



## beanni #1

MrsKC i am afraid i can't offer much advice on your chart as this month I gave up charting at 10dpo. Was going away for the weekend and decided waking up at 5.30am every morning to temp would surely lead to an expectation at the end of the month.

However why don't you take a look in the chart gallery of FF, i think because you have the paid subscription you can overlay your chart on others.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> Yeah, it was my traditional wedding outfit, Dipar. And the price for the beads varies though....depending on quality. Some people have theirs custom made, others rent. It really depends on what you want to do. But it could cost anything from $30 - $1,000.
> 
> As for the F.A.I.T.H. group, I have to disagree with you, Dipar. I think those ladies are also awesome. But nothing beats the beautiful women in this group though :hugs:
> 
> Love ya girls! :hug:

Isi,

I like the beads, so I should of known that..Just like any other jewely the quality will depend highly on the price. But i still love your picture :hugs:

Now back to F.A.I.T.H I was just being honest about how i felt about that group. Regardless if anybody agrees or disagree, that's your choice. i wasn't expecting for people to agree or not agree me on that. Like I told Mrskc, you guys are feeling the love, i'm not.

But nothing beats the beautiful women in this group..No doubt! :kiss:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

beanni #1 said:


> Dipar, i understand how you feel. There are some threads / groups you join and just don't feel connected, however, please don't give up on F.A.I.T.H just yet it really is so amazing the blessings and prayers that radiate among the women on there :hugs:

Beanni,

That's the only reason i even joined that group. Because of the prayers and the blessings of the reports of their pregnacies and all. Or else I wouldn't even joined. :hugs::hugs:

Other than that. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

I'm taking my vitamins, RE gave me 3 full boxes of them. And i take them before I eat, because i notice when I take them after, my stomach hurts and I normally take them 2 hours after I ate. But now i take them 1 hour before I eat. 

:flower::flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

beanni #1 said:


> MrsKC i am afraid i can't offer much advice on your chart as this month I gave up charting at 10dpo. Was going away for the weekend and decided waking up at 5.30am every morning to temp would surely lead to an expectation at the end of the month.
> 
> However why don't you take a look in the chart gallery of FF, i think because you have the paid subscription you can overlay your chart on others.

Yes I have been looking over charts in FF. Most are hopeful:thumbup:, some are not. So it still kinda a guessing game. Thanks for your help though.:thumbup:


----------



## rai

There's been a cancellation at the dr's! I am going in for my 1st appt in an hour (otherwise it was 3 weeks from now). Wish me luck. I am sooooo nervous.


----------



## mrskcbrown

rai said:


> There's been a cancellation at the dr's! I am going in for my 1st appt in an hour (otherwise it was 3 weeks from now). Wish me luck. I am sooooo nervous.

Prayers are coming your way everything will be just fine!:hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Isi Buttercup said:


> Well....I caved and went to get a Clear Blue test from my store. :bfn: at 14 dpo :cry:
> 
> I feel so drained and emotionally spent. :af: is due today, but I hear that the Pregnacare Conception I'm on could also lengthen your cycle, so who knows how much longer I'll have to wait :shrug:
> 
> Ah well.....

awww Isi :hugs: was it first morning urine? if not maybe you're still in hun. As for pregnacare conception am suprised about that, I never heard about it causing any side effects. I have been on it for nearly a year now and I havent had any issues with it. I guess I must just be lucky. Why dont you just try a boots brand folic acid instead and see how you get on.


----------



## the_key2005

rai said:


> There's been a cancellation at the dr's! I am going in for my 1st appt in an hour (otherwise it was 3 weeks from now). Wish me luck. I am sooooo nervous.

Wil be praying for you Rai, but am sure all is well :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

My bestie just had her twins this evening. They were born about 2 weeks early. Im so happy for her! Im thinking that it must be an amazing feeling to finally see your babies She had twins with no meds or anything, just plan BD, LOL. So I guess my odds are definitely up using clomid, LOL. Well going to bed to hopefully wake up with another high temp!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Unfortunately, I'm out the_key. :af: came this morning.

I think I'm going to just give myself a break....enjoy the time alone with my darling husband and forget about ttc for a while. I'm spent.

The good thing is that the Pregnacare didn't lengthen my cycle as I'd heard. I think I'll stick with it for a while and see how it goes.

Thanks hun, and wishing you a blissful pregnancy ahead :hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Thank you Isi. Dont disappear on us, be sure to pop in now and again yeh. MrsK hw is this morning's temp? Rai am dying for the update on the DR's visit.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

One question though....do you use a normal thermometer to temp, or a BBT one?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> One question though....do you use a normal thermometer to temp, or a BBT one?

@isi: I use a digital one and I didnt start temping until a day or so after AF was finished.

@ the_key: my temp went up again. I assume this is a good sign. Hopes still not up yet:shrug:. May test tomorrow or sunday:coffee:. My shortest luteal phase has been 12 days and my longest about 15 days so im trying to test within that range. Keep praying!:thumbup:


----------



## the_key2005

Isi Buttercup said:


> One question though....do you use a normal thermometer to temp, or a BBT one?

I used a BBT one, its one of those digital ones and give you temp reading to two decimal places. Its pretty neat cos it beeps when the reading is ready so I can do it in the dark lol. I stopped temping now though because pregnancy is meant to throw your temps all over the place and didnt want to freak myself out even more then I already am.
MrK high temps at 11DPO is definitely a good sign, will have fxd for you this weekend.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> One question though....do you use a normal thermometer to temp, or a BBT one?
> 
> I used a BBT one, its one of those digital ones and give you temp reading to two decimal places. Its pretty neat cos it beeps when the reading is ready so I can do it in the dark lol. I stopped temping now though because pregnancy is meant to throw your temps all over the place and didnt want to freak myself out even more then I already am.
> MrK high temps at 11DPO is definitely a good sign, will have fxd for you this weekend.Click to expand...

I too will probably stop temping about 2 days after I get my BFP. I dont think I can handle the roller coaster.:hugs:


----------



## londoncharles

hello ladies.... Hope all is well... today i started my clomid 150mgs and i'm praying for that bfp next month :yipee:.... @mrsbrownkc... that's great your temps are still high..:happydance: I don't know how you can do it.... i would have to test: that would drive me crazy:wacko: and to everyone else... I'm still praying for everyone....:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

londoncharles said:


> hello ladies.... Hope all is well... today i started my clomid 150mgs and i'm praying for that bfp next month :yipee:.... @mrsbrownkc... that's great your temps are still high..:happydance: I don't know how you can do it.... i would have to test: that would drive me crazy:wacko: and to everyone else... I'm still praying for everyone....:hugs:

Hiya!
I want to test but when I read about people in my chart stalkers group having nice charts but a BFN, I get nervous, or when I think about how long I have been TTCing, I get scared:shrug:. Pray that God gives me some confidence because I have zero right now:haha:
I took 100mgs of clomid this month plus 1500 mgs of metformin.

*@ everyone*: Ok so this chart is very similar to my chart huh? This is a BFP chart that I layed my chart over. Just thought Id share it. I never see any as similar so Im a bit excited LOL!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev2fCAgB.png

My chart is the purple one.


----------



## the_key2005

oohh its looking really good, am real excited for you MrK. Praying hard.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> oohh its looking really good, am real excited for you MrK. Praying hard.

Thanks but Im confused on my temps today. When my DH took my temp at 6am it was 98.0, but I was so sleepy and the thermometer was falling out of my mouth. So I went back to sleep for about 4 more hours and when I woke up my temp was 98.8 and we took it twice. So which one should I go by? When he took it at 6 and it was 98, I said to myself hmm that doesnt seem right because I felt so warm but I was just so tired, I couldnt say anything:haha:.


----------



## Birmz85

Hey ladies just thought i'd pop in and see how your all getting on and by the looks of things there's quite a few congratulations i have to say so congrats to all those that got that bfp wishing you all a happy and healthy 8 months :hugs: and to all the other ladies keep the faith as the lord will bless you soon never lose faith xXx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Birmz85 said:


> Hey ladies just thought i'd pop in and see how your all getting on and by the looks of things there's quite a few congratulations i have to say so congrats to all those that got that bfp wishing you all a happy and healthy 8 months :hugs: and to all the other ladies keep the faith as the lord will bless you soon never lose faith xXx

Hey Birmz!:happydance::happydance:
Congrats on the baby!!:baby::baby::happydance: Beautiful:thumbup::thumbup:
I am so happy for you. Im still on the TTC rollercoaster. Glad that you remembered us. How is motherhood?


----------



## Nightnurse

*AF showed up last night(saturday april 24th) But I am ok with it,bout some zinc cause i heard that it was good for my cystic acne(really painful type of acne)and also to see if SO's little swimmers can get a boost,bought a bottle of 100 of 50 mg so well see how the followng months go

Got really sick this morning had fruit and was drinking my coffee and all of a sudden got really nauseous,I tried to fight it bt eventually it won and I had a little talk with the toilet bowl,slept a little and my "mommy" made me some lentil chicken soup and I am feeling drained and still sick but much better than this morning,my 9 year old neice and 7 year old nephew was commenting about "they know what is wrong with me" I asked them what and they said "oh,you are PG" I told them that know I am not but my nephew was hearing none of that he decided he wanted to hu and give his "baby brother" a kiss,I hours a good few of my family members knew that I was sick and threw up and was forever asking me "Are you PG"? Life is so cruel sometimes and I would of loved that idea too If AF had not shown her face*


----------



## the_key2005

awww Nightnurse your nephew and neice sounds so lovely bless em. I get the same thing from my neice everytime she calls, she keeps asking when I plan to give her a cousin to play with, talk about pressure lol. Hang in there hun.
Birmz your little'un is gorgeous congratulations, hope the birth and recovery are going well.
MrsK sorry just saw your question about your chart, I see you have chosen to discard it which is a good thing. Sleeping with your mouth open does effect the temp reading. I found it real cute how your DH was the one attempting to take your temp whilst you slept teehee!! too sweet


----------



## sincerevon

Hi! Sorry I've been MIA, this fatigue has hit me really hard. My husband was joking that my feet are never on the ground, I'm always in bed. I just can't get enough sleep!

:hugs: to all the ladies who got hit by AF. My fingers are crossed that next cycle is the one for you! How's everyone doing?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Temp rise for me today:happydance:. Not sure if it means anything but...sigh. I may test tomorrow. 

@the_key: at first I did discard the temp but I added it and just attached a note. It was closer to my normal time than my secong temp.

Yesterday my hips were so sore and I had a lot of pressure in my uterus, so i kept going to the bathroom to see if AF was coming and nothing but creamy cm.:shrug: Today I just have decreased appetite. I havent been following my symptoms close because I didnt want to be a symptom spotter.:haha:

Anywho, the_key and sincerevon.....tell me your symptoms once again, hope you dont mind??:hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls,
So sorry for the late update. My appointment was late is afternoon and only just got back from EPAC. Good News, everything is ok. we were able to see our little fraggle and his lil heartbeat flickering away, measured at 6 +2 which is exactly our calculations. They could see a small bleed near the sac and believe this is where the blood came from, they have said I should expect another bleed soon and not to worry because everything is fine with the baby. Still going to take it easy got another 6weeks to get through. Its only when we got back in the car that we realised that in our excitement we forgot to ask for a picture, sorry girls looks like you will have to wait a few more weeks. Thank you girls once again for all your support :hugs:

Sincerevon i know what you mean about the fatigue, its so hard trying to stay awake at work :blush:
Yippee! MrsK temps are up, very nice. My symptoms were mainly af like, but the odd one was the gas, omg it was so bad I had to take Rennie(indigestion tabs) lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Hi girls,
> So sorry for the late update. My appointment was late is afternoon and only just got back from EPAC. Good News, everything is ok. we were able to see our little fraggle and his lil heartbeat flickering away, measured at 6 +2 which is exactly our calculations. They could see a small bleed near the sac and believe this is where the blood came from, they have said I should expect another bleed soon and not to worry because everything is fine with the baby. Still going to take it easy got another 6weeks to get through. Its only when we got back in the car that we realised that in our excitement we forgot to ask for a picture, sorry girls looks like you will have to wait a few more weeks. Thank you girls once again for all your support :hugs:
> 
> Sincerevon i know what you mean about the fatigue, its so hard trying to stay awake at work :blush:
> Yippee! MrsK temps are up, very nice. My symptoms were mainly af like, but the odd one was the gas, omg it was so bad I had to take Rennie(indigestion tabs) lol.

Hey, I am so happy for you!:happydance::happydance: I knew all would be well. Glad to see the heartbeating so nicely as well. Blessings:hugs:

FF says my AF is due tomorrow, so testing then as I will be 15dpo. Thanks for all your support:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So very happy for you, the_key!

Good luck Mrsk!


----------



## schnoodle

mrskcbrown cant wait for your results hun good luck xx


----------



## the_key2005

Am at the edge of my seat MrK


----------



## sincerevon

YAY the_key! I love hearing good news!

Mrskc, I had a lack of my usual PMS symptoms. My nips hurt, I had a pulling sensation in both of my sides, as well as a COMPLETE lack of appetite. Usually I'm ravenous before AF. I knew something was up when nothing sounded good.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I got a :bfn: this morning but my temp stayed at 98.6.:shrug:

Anywho, I have a question: I chart my cycle on 2 sites. Fertility friend has my ovulation on CD15, and myfertilitycharts.com has my ovulation on CD18?? Why is this?

Fertility friend has me at 15dpo and myfertilitycharts has me at 12dpo?
Here is the link: https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/w...d=29&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=7159&pub=1

Of course for my fertilityfriend chart, just click my ticker.

Im starting to think that I will not get this BFP. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Vrainoire

I'm Glad to have found this thread..i'm just waiting to test..i hope all is well for you ladies


----------



## the_key2005

aaww poo MrsK, will you test again later if AF doesnt come? 

Welcome Vrainoire (loving the translation). Will have my fxd for you also hun, my big sympton was gassy also right before my bfp, so ohhh :dance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@the_key: I am going to retest this weekend. A small temp drop today but not sure if its anything to worry about yet?:shrug: Very gassy this morning!

Welcome vrainone:flower: Good luck with testing. When do you plan to do so?:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Thanks ladies..i'm planning to test on May 5th


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hey all. Just checking in on everyone.

Welcome Vrainoire. Nice name. What does it mean? Good luck on the 5th :thumbup:

Hmm, gassy sounds good Mrsk :winkwink:. I hope you get that :bfp: this weekend.

:hug: to everyone!


----------



## sincerevon

I still have my fingers crossed for you mrskc and Isi! Welcome Vrainoire, we're glad to have you!


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks for the welcome sincerevon, and to answer Isi Vrainoire means True Black


----------



## beanni #1

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well.

welcome Vrainoire :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

beanni #1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> welcome Vrainoire :flower:

Hey Beanni! All is well. Hope all is well with you!:hugs:


----------



## londoncharles

Hi ladies.... Hope everyone is doing fine..... mrskcbrown, your not out until :witch:comes... i got a :bfn: before my :bfp: what type of pregnancy test did you use... today i'm cd11 and waiting on a positive opk.... i'm still praying that everyone gets there BFP...:hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Beanni, how are you feeling?

Isi, my fingers are crossed for you this cycle!

Mrskc, any news? I'm pretty much throwing :dust: at you! You deserve a bfp!

Londoncharles, I'm praying that everyone gets a bfp also!

Vrainoire, any symptoms yet? I was such a symptom spotter, LOL!

I've been feeling pretty good overall. Just trying to keep my patience untl my ultrasound. Good thing is, I go get my bloods done on Monday. That will hold me over until I get to see my bean! Happy Friday!!!! :)


----------



## Birmz85

Hi Mrskcbrown... Hoping you get your BFP soon!!! How are your symptoms coming on?? Think I'll be staying around here a lot more now as i'm no longer in 3rd Tri... feeling kinda lost lol... motherhood is going well my lil boy sleeps during the day and plays at night!!!

How are all you ladies coming on?? I see that a few of you caught the eggy lol i miss the days of being pregnant feels like it was forever ago that my bump was kick and punching me lol!!!

Good Luck To You All :hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Birmz, your little one is TOO CUTE! Aww!! My pregnancy seems to be creeping by. I can't wait until I can feel the baby kick and punch. Everyone says time flies, so I guess I should try to enjoy it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. So this is what FF told me today: You have more than 18 days of high temperatures. Please take a test,
you may be pregnant!Well, I didnt test this morning. When I got the low temp, I got a bit discouraged, but Im seeing that this is kinda normal on the charts Ive viewed. I will test in the AM for sure. Maybe even later with nite time pee pee

Be blessed today!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Sincerevon aside from sore BBs and stomach cramps(usual PMS Stuff) i was startled by pinkish discharge with blood on day 4dpo, but aside from that no symptoms..i don't feel it, but i was sure the discharge was IB being that i have a regular cycle with no occasional spotting and i've never had ovulation bleeding


----------



## Vrainoire

oh but i have been bloated and gassy also


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Hi all! Just a vent!

Im so sick of some of these negative thread groups on BNB. They arent getting their BFPS so they want others to be miserable with them. Even if I dont get a BFP, im always positive with others. I dont tell them things like, good chart but you might not get bfp because someone else didnt. It just pisses me off:growlmad: So I said my peace on that chat and told them that I was leaving the group. Some people hate to see others happy.

End of rant, thanks for listening!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs O

Hello, Thanks for the thread ... I had a MC Feb/Mar .. ttcing already. I pray that God answers me this month ... I would love a Jan baby. 

_There shall nothing cast their young, nor be barren, in thy land: the number of thy days I will fulfil. Exodus 23.26_


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrs O said:


> Hello, Thanks for the thread ... I had a MC Feb/Mar .. ttcing already. I pray that God answers me this month ... I would love a Jan baby.
> 
> _There shall nothing cast their young, nor be barren, in thy land: the number of thy days I will fulfil. Exodus 23.26_

We are happy you are here!:hugs: Praying for your BFP!:hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Mrskc, how exciting that FF sent you that message! Woo-hoo! C'mon BFP! And I'm sorry you had a hard time at another group. :hugs: You're right, you are always positive with others.

vrainoire, those symptoms sound a lot like the ones I had! So exciting!!!!

GL ladies!!!!

Welcome Mrs O!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

BFN again yesterday afternoon. I may retest in a few days, not sure. Temp stayed the same, no dip and AF is a no show today. Guess Im playing a waiting game. Thanks for all your support.:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey lovlies! I just wanted to give my love and support to all of you! Stay positive and great things will happen :)

Good luck and lots of love :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

Hi all,

Sorry to post and run the other day. I am currently moving house and won't have internest access for the next 2 weeks, so i will be MIA.

I am glad everyone is doing well. I am fine, had a bit of nausea start at the beginning of the week, but think with the stress of the move I haven't really felt it the last 2 days.

MrsKC as you said no matter what keep a positive spirit and attitude, your blessing is on its way :hugs:

the_key and sincerevon, hope you are both good and all continues to go well.


----------



## londoncharles

Hello ladies..... Hope everyone is enjoying there weekend...:icecream: i'm on cd13 and my opk's are :bfn: so for now i will just kick back and enjoy all this this:rain: take care everyone...:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone. I got my AF today, right to the tee. My cycle always starts somewhere between 32-34 days. Good thing is that I do ovulate. Bad thing is that it has been 13 months. We have an appt on thursday to start the IUI process but Im not sure if we should? I was thinking maybe we try 2 full years on our own? What do you guys think? 

The reason I kinda say wait for the IUI is because I dont want to pay approximately $650 and possibly not get a BFP. I think it will be a lot gentler to get a BFN on our own than to know that we dished out that money and then get a BFN. What do you all think?

Decisions, decisions.:hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Mrskc, I'm SO sorry AF got you!!!!! Oh no!!!!!!!!! :hugs: The decision to keep trying on your own is up to you, I know how hard it is to see BFN after BFN. I'm not sure if I told you, but my husband and I tried for almost two years before we got our first BFP. Mind you, I wasn't temping, but we weren't protecting and I was using OPKs every now and then. It was so frustrating. Did your doctor tell you what the success rates for an IUI would be?


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, so sorry I been MIA for a few days. Been sick as a dog, I got it bad girls its terrible. I have nausea all day long. DH got me motion bands to wear they seem to help a little but gosh this is no fun at all. Glad to hear you are all well. Beanni happy house moving, MrK pls remain positive, we are with you all the way. Welcome Mro. Sincerevon looking forward to seeing the ultrasound pictures.


----------



## tickledpink3

Hey ladies, checkin in. Work blocked BnB 

Mrskcbrown-pray on it darlin. You know God already has the answer for you. Just pray that you are open to receive it when it comes.


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Mrskc, I'm SO sorry AF got you!!!!! Oh no!!!!!!!!! :hugs: The decision to keep trying on your own is up to you, I know how hard it is to see BFN after BFN. I'm not sure if I told you, but my husband and I tried for almost two years before we got our first BFP. Mind you, I wasn't temping, but we weren't protecting and I was using OPKs every now and then. It was so frustrating. Did your doctor tell you what the success rates for an IUI would be?

Thanks! We are going to the DR on thursday and so Im sure she will tell us those odds then. She did tell me that its a bit better than natural TTC because it bypasses the vaginal canal altogether which is very acidic and easily kills sperm. This way they put the semen right into my uterus, and then I have to wait 2 weeks to see if it took or not:shrug:. So Ill keep you all posted.

@the-key: im trying my best to remain positive but its really hard!


----------



## londoncharles

Hello everyone...:hi:

Hope everyone is doing fine..... mrskcbrown... i'm sorry that :witch: came...:sad2: I agree with the others just pray about it.... I know how you feel and will continue to pray for you and the others....:hugs: as for me there's no sign of O'ing yet and opk's are sooo expensive... i will just temp and see what will happen.... :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs O

Hello everyone ....

@ mrskcbrown ... so sorry :witch: came ... 

This month is OUR month of FAVOUR. So I pray that we will all find favour in the sight of God....Keep praying and he will surely come through.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrs O said:


> Hello everyone ....
> 
> @ mrskcbrown ... so sorry :witch: came ...
> 
> This month is OUR month of FAVOUR. So I pray that we will all find favour in the sight of God....Keep praying and he will surely come through.

Gosh, I wish I could believe in this. I want to so badly but after 14 months, I can honestly say that my faith is wavering. I know God is a good God but my heart is aching. Im in tears. Its all I think about. My husband wants it so bad and I feel like a failure, even though its moreso him with the issues than me. One DR says he has low morphology and the other semen analysis says good morphology but low volume. I never knew in a million years that I would have this problem. Now Im 35 and he will soon be 37 and I feel time just isnt on our side. I dont think I will be on BNB a lot because Im feeling so pessimistic now and sad and I dont think I will be any good to anyone. I wish I had a friend here who understands where I am at, but all of my friends have no problems having kids, none of them!!

I keep praying and praying and praying and trusting God, month after month, thinking im BFP then Bam here comes AF right in my face. *I use OPKs, preseed, softcups, metformin, clomid, gaunefisin, sex a million times a cycle and NOTHING! *When my cycle comes, Im so sacred to tell my DH because I dont want him to hurt like I do, so I down play it, like "I think I'm just spotting", when I know full well its my period. This month, I tried not symptom spotting and read the book taking charge of your fertility and it said if you have 18 high temps then you are pregnant. What a crock of cramp. I had 19 high temps and got AF. I dont know what to do or what to believe in anymore.

Sometimes I think maybe we should just give up! I dont wanna go spend money on this IUI just to end up with a BFN.

Im so so so so sad and disgusted today!

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Vrainoire

@ Mrskcbrown i know it is very discouraging..but sometimes I like to think that God has perfect timing..my mother was told repeatedly that she would never be able to have children of her own, and i'm not saying that God will make you wait as long as she did But she gave birth to me when she was 39 and had my little brother 3years later after years of discouragement from doctors and miscarriage..everything happens in its due season..be and stay encouraged


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrsk, I know exactly how you feel. I felt that way after my AF started. For days, I was hurt, angry and felt dissociated from God. But I soon realised that my faith is the biggest thing I have....bigger than any clomid, bigger than any OPKs. If I lose that faith in God, I have nothing. Mrsk, God will surely bless you with your heart's desires. HE has put the desire for a child in your heart, and it will most surely come to pass. Just keep on doing what you do, keep doing your own earthly bit (i.e. temping and every other thing your docs recommend), and HE will crown your earthly efforts with his amazing grace!! As for IUI, if it has to come that, then so be it. Just pray about it first!! Don't be discouraged, hun. Make sure you stay connected to the life source :hugs:

I intend to go down that route later in the year, if I don' get a :bfp: after my next round of clomid. But it's not top priority for me, really. I am Godmother to my best friend's Son in Augusta, Georgia in July, and that's going to cost me quite a bit of change! After my trip, we will put money together and weigh our options.

Glad your pregnancies are going well Sincerevon, Beanni and the_key! Wishing you a healthy and happy 7+ months left! :hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

mrskcbrown said:


> This month is OUR month of FAVOUR. So I pray that we will all find favour in the sight of God....Keep praying and he will surely come through.
> 
> Gosh, I wish I could believe in this. I want to so badly but after 14 months, I can honestly say that my faith is wavering. I know God is a good God but my heart is aching. Im in tears. Its all I think about. My husband wants it so bad and I feel like a failure, even though its moreso him with the issues than me. One DR says he has low morphology and the other semen analysis says good morphology but low volume. I never knew in a million years that I would have this problem. Now Im 35 and he will soon be 37 and I feel time just isnt on our side. I dont think I will be on BNB a lot because Im feeling so pessimistic now and sad and I dont think I will be any good to anyone. I wish I had a friend here who understands where I am at, but all of my friends have no problems having kids, none of them!!
> 
> I keep praying and praying and praying and trusting God, month after month, thinking im BFP then Bam here comes AF right in my face. *I use OPKs, preseed, softcups, metformin, clomid, gaunefisin, sex a million times a cycle and NOTHING! *When my cycle comes, Im so sacred to tell my DH because I dont want him to hurt like I do, so I down play it, like "I think I'm just spotting", when I know full well its my period. This month, I tried not symptom spotting and read the book taking charge of your fertility and it said if you have 18 high temps then you are pregnant. What a crock of cramp. I had 19 high temps and got AF. I dont know what to do or what to believe in anymore.
> 
> Sometimes I think maybe we should just give up! I dont wanna go spend money on this IUI just to end up with a BFN.
> 
> Im so so so so sad and disgusted today!
> 
> Have a good day ladies!




*I definately know how you feel I've been trying a loooog time and keep hoping for the best and am disappointed every month and feel like a failure,All my friends have kids and tell me kids are a big expense,my family keep asking me what I am waiting for and the older neices are having kids,I keep telling myself that God knows what he is doin and if i become PG maybe something will go wrong,then I think,well that is god he can make something god happen then,or why am I suffering so when my brother is a bad parent and has 10 kids and the oldest is now PG and they are not as wonderful as me,all in all just breath and take it one day at a time*


----------



## londoncharles

Hi ladies:flower:

mrskcbrown.... I know how you feel.... I was ttc'ing for almost 9yrs until i got pregnant with my second child, and it took a couple rounds of clomid & metformin and then i up my own dose of clomid 150mgs and it work...:thumbup: but i also did not tell my husband every little detail which i did in the past.. i didn't want him to stress with me... so i stay focus and didn't stress.... i did what i felt was best for me... Please don't give up... just make some small changes and if your husband sperm count is low have him take a really good multivitamin... I will continue to pray for you & the others but i really understand how you feel right now...:hugs2: today i'm cd16 and yesterday i got my first positive on my opk..:happydance: and today i got a really strong positive.. so now i will begin my 2ww in a day or 2... I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day....:yipee:


----------



## Mrs O

Not sure what to say .............. so BIG :hugs: and :kiss: to everyone ...................


----------



## mrskcbrown

londoncharles said:


> Hi ladies:flower:
> 
> mrskcbrown.... I know how you feel.... I was ttc'ing for almost 9yrs until i got pregnant with my second child, and it took a couple rounds of clomid & metformin and then i up my own dose of clomid 150mgs and it work...:thumbup: but i also did not tell my husband every little detail which i did in the past.. i didn't want him to stress with me... so i stay focus and didn't stress.... i did what i felt was best for me... Please don't give up... just make some small changes and if your husband sperm count is low have him take a really good multivitamin... I will continue to pray for you & the others but i really understand how you feel right now...:hugs2: today i'm cd16 and yesterday i got my first positive on my opk..:happydance: and today i got a really strong positive.. so now i will begin my 2ww in a day or 2... I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day....:yipee:

Hey what part of Tennessee are you in? I am in Memphis. Thanks for your support!


----------



## londoncharles

Your welcome...:hugs: I live in Nashville...:boat:


----------



## sincerevon

mrskc my thoughts and prayers are with you! I hope your doctor is able to give you some answers tomorrow!

All the ladies that are TTC, I'm sending you tons of :dust:! Your prayers will be answered, I'm sure of it!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> mrskc my thoughts and prayers are with you! I hope your doctor is able to give you some answers tomorrow!
> 
> All the ladies that are TTC, I'm sending you tons of :dust:! Your prayers will be answered, I'm sure of it!!

Thanks, I know all the answers already:haha: I am going to wait to do the IUI because I think God is telling me to do so. Maybe June:shrug: AF is due on wedding anniversary which is June 6 so Im so hoping for a anniversary :bfp:!!!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi MrsK, am so glad you arent giving up, praying for you girl and like mum always says God never puts you through something he knows you cant handle. You will get through this and your prayers will be answered. :hugs:


----------



## Seriouswomn

Hello, my name is Lia and I am married to Larry since 15th of Oct. 
We are TTC, we have been blessed with great jobs, we just our first house and 
we have 5 boys between us both. God willing we would like children
together (hopefully a Girl) but a bundle of joy would be a blessing
any sex. I have been educating myself on bbt, cervix positioning, ovulation
and more, but it is very disappointing when nothing works and we
have to wait for thw next month. He gets really happy when he thinks we have
concieved. He is already a great dad and we need the support.


----------



## sincerevon

Welcome Lisa! We're glad to have you! Hopefully you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## Mrs O

Welcome Lisa .... I pray you get your :bfp: very soon ......

Could not wait so I tested yesterday and got a :bfn: .... Seriously praying and hoping i tested too early .. will test again on the 10th.

Please keep your FX for me .......


----------



## momo198

Hi I am a mom of 2 girls and i have been ttc for only 1 mnth now...Recently had my implanon removed after 1.5 yrs so excited and ready for #3....I have heard alot of horror stories after implanon, but i am keeping FAITH alive...Hopefully i get a :bfp: by august i am currently 4 dpo +opk 5/2 so me and the hubby had plenty :sex: ....Good Luck to everyone:dust:


----------



## Mrs O

Hi momo198 welcome .......... praying for you loads of:dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:flower:Welcome MomO and Seriouswomn!:hugs: So glad you are here.!!!

Hey ladies

So I went to the DR today. First let me start by saying that she is such a sweet lady but can be pessimistic sometimes. Im wondering if she knows Jesus. My DH has had 2 SA's. The first SA wasnt that great: 2% morphology, 6 million count, low volume and good motility. Well the second SA this past March was 6% morphology, 14 million count, still low volume and good motility. He is taking meds for the volume issue. Now to me, this was awesome. Anything going up is great to me. Well she goes on to say, "this is good but not that great, I believe that you will still need IVF and that IUI may not do you any good". Then she went on with how I need to lose weight, so Im including a pic of me. Now Im not morbidly obese but sure I can stand to lose a few pounds. She tells me that if I dont lose weight that the IUI may not go well and neither the IVF. When I go to her, I always feel like she is pushing me to do IVF. I havent even mentioned that I want to do that. I cant even afford that. Unfortunately, in the midsouth this is the only fertility center in the area, so I can only choose between her and 2 other DRs in the office. They are males and I like female DRs.

When I was preggers with DD I was 10lbs less than what I am now and everything turned out just fine. Im not against losing weight but it seemed that this was her whole focus today. So I politely redirected her and asked her to give me the protocol for IUI, and we moved on from there.

She said that it was awesome that I am charting and finally Oing on my own. The nurse gave me a card for 3 free months of clomid, 1/2 off on the ovidrel shot I will need to trigger ovulation when we decide to do the IUI, and of course the protocol of the days to come in for the ultrasound and etc.We may do it in June, if no BFP this month. It's approximately $698.

Im just still going to trust God because I know even though he gives the DRs wisdom, He has the final say in what is going to happen. And for this I am grateful.

Thanks for reading my rant!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







NYE 2009 009.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, just dropping by (again lol)!

Mrskc, you don't look very overweight to me but, losing weight has been proven to help with fertility...and think of it this way, _if_ you do choose to lose a few now, it'll be much better when you're preggers. I gained 48 lbs with my 1st and trying to get that weight off was a challenge! I never returned to my pre-pregnancy weight, either...If I were you, I'd give it a go! I've heard stories of women not being able to conceive but then they have success after losing just 5-10lbs so ya never know, it might save you $700! It may not seem like a lot, but 5-10lbs can drastically change the way your body works...ya never know. Nothing but positive things can come out of exercising! I'm only 125 (5'2) but I know wish I had been more active prior to this one because I'm exhausted ALL THE TIME. Now, I find it so hard to get up and get moving...just saying. Either way, fxd and wishing all of you ladies the best of blessings :) :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Welcome Lisa and Mom198, I pray God shows all of us favor..Goodluck and babydust to you all :dust:


----------



## beanni #1

Hi All,

MrsKC, you look lovely firstly. I think if the doctor's advice is to loose some weight then its worth a shot. I cannot say for certain this is the case but I got my :bfp: a month after I started exercising consistently again.

While TTC I was living in 2 week cycles, the first half I wouldn't exercise cos I had very painful and long periods, and then the second half I would be too scared to overdo it and knock the spermies off course so would maybe only go once or twice in the whole month. I finally got to a point where I decided to stop letting TTC rule my life and carry on as normal so started running 4 mornings a week and taking swimming lessons.

So as PurpleKisses said it can't hurt non and could possibly help some.

Hope I&#8217;ve been helpful :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

:flower: Welcome to all the new ladies. Hope you all get your :bfp: very soon


----------



## mrskcbrown

beanni #1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> MrsKC, you look lovely firstly. I think if the doctor's advice is to loose some weight then its worth a shot. I cannot say for certain this is the case but I got my :bfp: a month after I started exercising consistently again.
> 
> While TTC I was living in 2 week cycles, the first half I wouldn't exercise cos I had very painful and long periods, and then the second half I would be too scared to overdo it and knock the spermies off course so would maybe only go once or twice in the whole month. I finally got to a point where I decided to stop letting TTC rule my life and carry on as normal so started running 4 mornings a week and taking swimming lessons.
> 
> So as PurpleKisses said it can't hurt non and could possibly help some.
> 
> Hope Ive been helpful :hugs:

Hi-

I dont mind working out, etc, etc, but it seems that she was just harping on that and I felt like she was making it seem like I was morbidly obese. A woman at my church is 300+lbs and just had twins. This was her weight before the twins! So I take it all in stride because I am going to get my BFP and prove her wrong. Yeah I will work out but if I dont lose a lb or an inch, Im satisfied with me, and so is my hubby...he loves it:blush:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You look beautiful Mrsk. 

As for me, well.....I'm officially out this cycle. I could literally feel my egg dropping late last night/early this morning, but alas....my DH and I's tiff has prevented any kind of BD this week...... ah well! Roll on next cycle :shrug:

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## londoncharles

Hi Lisa, momo198...:hi: Welcome....:hugs:

mrskcbrown.... you look fine...:flower: I don't think your weight is a problem... I'm around 200ish and always been that way and had 2 beautiful children with no problems...:thumbup: So i will continue to pray and it will happen in due time..:hugs: as for me my temps are up..:happydance: so i'm :test: next friday.. :dust:


----------



## londoncharles

Oh..:wacko: To everyone else i hope all is well....:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> You look beautiful Mrsk.
> 
> As for me, well.....I'm officially out this cycle. I could literally feel my egg dropping late last night/early this morning, but alas....my DH and I's tiff has prevented any kind of BD this week...... ah well! Roll on next cycle :shrug:
> 
> Welcome to the newbies!

Wow, you can feel the egg dropping?? Do you mean the ovulation pains? Have you had any BD time around this ovulation? Give it a try tonite. Im praying for you and DH.:hugs:ISI:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

londoncharles said:


> Hi Lisa, momo198...:hi: Welcome....:hugs:
> 
> mrskcbrown.... you look fine...:flower: I don't think your weight is a problem... I'm around 200ish and always been that way and had 2 beautiful children with no problems...:thumbup: So i will continue to pray and it will happen in due time..:hugs: as for me my temps are up..:happydance: so i'm :test: next friday.. :dust:

Hi:flower: Where is your chart? I love to chart stalk. Good your temps are going up. When mine were going up, it ended up being a bust, what a bummer.:wacko: I know yours will be different though, you will have a BFP!


----------



## londoncharles

I've been trying to put it on here...:dohh: I guess i don't know how...:nope:.. but thank you i'm praying that this is my month...[-o&lt;...:dust:


----------



## sincerevon

Isi - with my current pregnancy, DH and I bd'd two days before I O'd, and that's it. I just knew I was out, I was already making plans to really try next month, but what do you know? BFP at 10dpo. Couldn't believe my eyes!!! And I also had some spotting, which I thought was AF showing up, turns out it was implantation.

I agree with Mrskc, try to give it a go tonight!! :dust:

And Mrskc - you are beautiful! Personally, I don't think your weight is a factor, sounds like your Doc is really pressing you for IVF. Can't wait to see you prove her wrong! :)


----------



## Mrs O

Hi all 

@mrskcbrown: See you are lot more posistive ....so glad for you.

Now my rant ..... could not wait so i tested again today and got a :bfn:

I am not even sure whats wrong with me. I so so sad .. everywhere i look there is a pregnant woman .... i am so jealous, why did i have a mc , i was so happy when i was pregnant but now i think i am slowly going into a dark place ........... My hubby bless him has been great support but i dont think he understands what i am really feeling.

and dont you just hate it when people ask you "so when are you having kids" and they give you that "you've been married for long look". 

O lord I need your strength to carry on .... I need your comforting spirit. Pslam 46:sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrs O said:


> Hi all
> 
> @mrskcbrown: See you are lot more posistive ....so glad for you.
> 
> Now my rant ..... could not wait so i tested again today and got a :bfn:
> 
> I am not even sure whats wrong with me. I so so sad .. everywhere i look there is a pregnant woman .... i am so jealous, why did i have a mc , i was so happy when i was pregnant but now i think i am slowly going into a dark place ........... My hubby bless him has been great support but i dont think he understands what i am really feeling.
> 
> and dont you just hate it when people ask you "so when are you having kids" and they give you that "you've been married for long look".
> 
> O lord I need your strength to carry on .... I need your comforting spirit. Pslam 46:sad2::sad2::sad2:

Oh yeah I know where you are at. If you look through this thread I have been there too many times. We do have to pray for his peace because without it we would go coo-coo:wacko:. Hubbys dont understand totally but the fact that he is trying is very awesome, some men dont. :hugs::hugs:honey, each day gets easier.:hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi ladies. Welcome lisa and mom198. Mrsk I think you are gorgeous and don't need to loose any weight at all. A few months ago soon after my mc I had my beautician tell me that I lost bab because of my weight. That upset me so much I don't go to her anymore she is not qualified to make that diagnosis. Anyway am not overweight but am built like most black women with a 32 waist and a big ole badongadonk. I guess the vogue magazine society would place me in the overweight category as am no posh spice size 0 but I've learnt to love all of me and hubby loves me as I am and always says he would just die if I ever lost it hahaha. Ok that's my rant for the day lol
mrso hang in there honey we are all praying for your bfp. Now was it lisa or mom198 that was on implanon. See this is what happens when you go off on a tangant and forget everything hahaha. Anyway I was going to say I was on implanon for under 3 yes them had it removed it took some time but we did get a bfp and now we are praying this one sticks so don't give up. Some people go right back to normal a few days after removing the implanon so you're doing the right thing by going right into it. Goodluck Hun. 

Now I should apologise for typos and spelling mistakes it's about 6am and am in bed typing this monster post on my iPhone I know for a fact there are typos hope it makes sense though lol


----------



## sincerevon

MrsO, I was right where you are at. My husbands cousin and I were pregnant at the same time, and shared a due date. I MC'd that pregnancy, and hers continued. Now she is 25 weeks pregnant. I was SO down. I'd never been like that in my life. I'd cry looking at babies, cry seeing pregnant women, stay at home and just be down. It was horrible. It was so hard seeing her at family events with a growing belly, knowing that mine was empty. You WILL get your bfp. I have no doubt about that. :hugs: hang in there hun!!


----------



## mamatobe86

hey ladies im new to the site and so far i like it it's great to be around people who's going through the same thing as you are....
Anyway im 24 years been together with hubby for 4 years now trying for our first...I'm 13 dpo today been cramping since 8 dpo which is different for me i usually get af cramps the day it comes so i hope it's a good sign... Tomorrow on mothers day i will test wouldn't it be a great gift to get a bfp then.... Pray for me ladies congrats to all the bfps so far and good luck to everyone else...


----------



## londoncharles

Hello ladies....:hugs:

@mamatobe86.... Welcome..:flower: and to everyone else i hope your having a wonderful weekend.. today temps are still going up....:yipee: and i have some light cramps and lots of creamy cm...(tmi):blush: i hope this is my month and still praying for everyone....:dust:


----------



## sincerevon

Welcome Mamatobe!! I had cramps before I tested bfp. I hope this is it for you ladies!!!!


----------



## mamatobe86

I just got my bfp thanks everybody


----------



## the_key2005

welcome and congratulations mamatobe. Londoncharles its all sound fab will have fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mrs O

Big congrats to you mamatobe86 ....

I am testing tommorow, I am praying for a :bfp:


----------



## mrskcbrown

mamatobe86 said:


> I just got my bfp thanks everybody

Congratulations mamatobe. Lucky you!:happydance:

Good luck Londoncharles, maybe this is it for you.

As for me, my life is a bore, just waiting to O so that I can continue to wait some more.:shrug:

Happy mothers day all!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sincerevon and Mrsk :hugs:. DH and I made up on Friday and were able to make up properly :winkwink:. Don't know whether or not it was too late, but that doesn't matter to me. So I guess I'm kinda back in the 2ww :D

Congrats Mamatobe!

Good luck Mrs O! I hope you get that :bfp:.

From what I hear, cramping is good, LondonCharles! :thumbup:

So.....as for me, I am really praying that I don't get caught up in the high drama of the 2ww! I pray the Good Lord gives me the strength to just ride it out, and accept whatever outcome it does bring. Amen!!!!

Sincerevon, that's so exciting about seeing your baby's heartbeat! I think you should change your status from "Cautiously pregnant". That baby is a sticky bean by God's grace!

Mrsk, when do you o?


----------



## beanni #1

Hi Isi, what a beautiful avatar, very romantic. Glad you are hubby were able to make up.

Welcome to all the new ladies and a big congrats mamatobe :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Beanni :hugs:.

How's the pregnancy coming along? Just a few weeks to your first scan, right? I bet you can't wait :). Wishing you a beautiful 7 months!!!


----------



## sincerevon

Thanks Isi!! I have hope for this little one. Enough that we told my MIL yesterday! She cried right in the restaurant, I thought we were going to get thrown out! :)

Mamatobe, CONGRATS! You really ARE a mama to be now! :happydance: Love it!

Come on ladies, let's keep these BFP's on a roll!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Sincerevon and Mrsk :hugs:. DH and I made up on Friday and were able to make up properly :winkwink:. Don't know whether or not it was too late, but that doesn't matter to me. So I guess I'm kinda back in the 2ww :D
> 
> Congrats Mamatobe!
> 
> Good luck Mrs O! I hope you get that :bfp:.
> 
> From what I hear, cramping is good, LondonCharles! :thumbup:
> 
> So.....as for me, I am really praying that I don't get caught up in the high drama of the 2ww! I pray the Good Lord gives me the strength to just ride it out, and accept whatever outcome it does bring. Amen!!!!
> 
> Sincerevon, that's so exciting about seeing your baby's heartbeat! I think you should change your status from "Cautiously pregnant". That baby is a sticky bean by God's grace!
> 
> Mrsk, when do you o?

Hey Isi! I do not O until friday or saturday which will be cycle day 15 for me. Im not too happy about this month because if I get AF it will come on my first anniversary, such a bummer!:nope: I have something planned for DH for our anniversary. Im taking him out of town and I would love to :sex: with him there:haha:. He says this is the "month" but he has been saying that the last 14 months, so IDK?? Good luck all:hugs:


----------



## londoncharles

@mamatobe86....Congrats:hugs: and to everyone else i hope your doing fine... i'm still not feeling well today..:nope: but i will be ok.. :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hopefully there will be no :af: on your wedding anniversary, and you will be celebrating a :bfp: instead, Mrsk :thumbup:

Sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly, londoncharles. But that might be a good sign, no? :winkwink:

That's so cute about your MIL, Sincerevon! I can just imagine how happy she was. I know it will be the same with both mine and my DH's parents. Our baby will be the first grandchild for both parents (both our siblings are at least 10 years younger than us). Hopefully God will be able to bless us with the :baby: we desire so badly.

Have a great day, folks!


----------



## Mrs O

Hello all ... just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I have chickened out ... decided not to test till I am a week late (we'll see how well that will work)

I am praying for all of us, we will all by God's grace get our :bfp: soon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you Mrs. O and thats something that I would do, just wait it out. Im not as stressed anymore to test because after so many disappointments, I have built a wall and I think it would take a tow truck to tear it down:haha:.

Prayerfully you will get a BFP! Keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## Seriouswomn

Thank you guys and God bless you all


----------



## Seriouswomn

So I'm on cd 7, but I'm really starting to get discouraged about 
ttc. Everyone keeps telling me it will happen when I stop thinking
about it. I'm so stressed about it; I'm starting to think there might be something 
wrong with me. There are a few bad habits I need(a must do) to get rid of, I 
just so fustrated.


----------



## HAngry

Good afternoon ladies. I'm new to this forum. I'm the proud mother of a ten yr old daughter and have been ttc for the last three months.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Seriouswomn said:


> So I'm on cd 7, but I'm really starting to get discouraged about
> ttc. Everyone keeps telling me it will happen when I stop thinking
> about it. I'm so stressed about it; I'm starting to think there might be something
> wrong with me. There are a few bad habits I need(a must do) to get rid of, I
> just so fustrated.

Hey serious:hugs:

I know how you are feeling. TTC is a very emotional toil. You must keep yourself prayed up. I know it is very hard, no doubt about it!!!!:nope: I have been trying for 14 months!:shrug: How long have you been trying? Have you been to the DRs? What things are you and hubby doing to achieve BFP, charting, preseed, OPKs? Let us love on you and help you out! This is why we are here:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

HAngry said:


> Good afternoon ladies. I'm new to this forum. I'm the proud mother of a ten yr old daughter and have been ttc for the last three months.

Welcome and hopefully you get your BFP sooner rather than later. I have a 9 yr old daughter, and waiting on BFP 14 months. Its bound to happen for us sooner or later:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Teesgirl

Hello ladies, 

I've been lurking on the board for a little while and just found this thread. I join you guys from SC and have been ttc for 2 months now.


----------



## londoncharles

Hi ladies...:hi:
Welcome Teesgirl...:flower: Well today i feel better.. but my hopes are gone...:cry: I'm only 7/8dpo i know its still early but i can't shake this feeling...:wacko: I'm trying to remain positive but its sooo hard...:nope: I hope everyone is having a wonderful day.. i'm going to start :test: friday as i should be around 10dpo and i will continue to test until Monday 17th... :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:flower:Welcome Teesgrl:flower:

So glad you are here! Hope that your stay is short and sweet and you get that BFP quickly!:thumbup::thumbup:

@londoncharles:Try to wait if you can. I know its hard but the BFNs are so disappointing. Are you charting? Praying for a BFP for you.


----------



## londoncharles

@mrskcbrown... I will try to wait it out... i hate to see the :bfn: and i temp everyone morning at 6am... temps are up and down... i just don't know about this cycle...:cry:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome to all the newbies :flower:

I agree with Mrsk, LondonCharles.....try to wait if you can. It's only a few days, and you so don't want to see a :bfn:. But praying for you, and I hope you do get that :bfp:. Good luck!!!

How's it going Mrsk? Hope you're doing great!


----------



## Nightnurse

:bfp: :dust: to anyone who needs it


*Just waiting to see if  shows up  or better yet  *


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Welcome to all the newbies :flower:
> 
> I agree with Mrsk, LondonCharles.....try to wait if you can. It's only a few days, and you so don't want to see a :bfn:. But praying for you, and I hope you do get that :bfp:. Good luck!!!
> 
> How's it going Mrsk? Hope you're doing great!

Im doing just fine. Just waiting to O or I may be Oing today because I felt those little niggly pains. Still BDing every other day but fri, sat, sun will be marathon days lol:haha:. Otherwise I am well.

@nightnurse: I surely hope its a BFP!!!!:happydance:
@londoncharles: dont stress. You will get your BFP and hopefully very soon!:happydance:


----------



## momo198

Hello ladies!!!
Hope all is going well still [-o&lt; for all of our :bfp: soon...had a+opk on 5/2 and decided to :test: at 9dpo and got a nice :bfn:..my af is due on 5/16 so hopefully the :witch: doesnt show her face and i get a :bfp: this month!:dust: to all..


----------



## mrskcbrown

momo198 said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> Hope all is going well still [-o&lt; for all of our :bfp: soon...had a+opk on 5/2 and decided to :test: at 9dpo and got a nice :bfn:..my af is due on 5/16 so hopefully the :witch: doesnt show her face and i get a :bfp: this month!:dust: to all..

Good luck momo198! Here's to hoping you get those lovely 2 pink or blue lines, or clear pregnant on a digital on the 16th!!!!:happydance:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Stay positive ladies!! The Most High is good! Just remember that! Hubby thought for certain that he was sterile and now we're expecting, so it will happen when it's supposed to! Lots of :hugs: and blessings as always!! :D


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls, just wanted to pop in and say hi to you all. I been mia for a bit so have a few posts to catch up on. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs O

Hi all, found a prayer i wanted to share will all of you .....

its a prayer by Veronica Anusionwu

The Woman's confession: This is how you will apply the Word to your reproductive organs. 

Father, I thank you and praise you in Jesus' name. I take your Word which is quick, sharp, effective, energising, operative, analysing and now I speak to my reproductive system.

I suggest-Using the Word of God to analyze and energise the body

My Vagina and cervix:

In the mighty name of Jesus -I ask the Word of God to analyse my vagina and my cervix. If any weakness or hidden disorder exists, I ask the Word of God to restore and renew these part. If there is any part of my cervix or vagina that needs energising; I Praise the Word of God for energising those parts in the name of Jesus. I thank you Father that my entire reproductive organs are working the way you ordained them to work. My vagina and cervix is strong and strengthened by the power of Your Word. Thank You Father.

The Womb. I subject my uterus to the analysing power of God's Word. I command that it be analysed and if any abnormality exists which may prevent the implantation of a fertilised egg, I ask the Word of God through faith to operate and destroy any such abnormality. I ask the Word of God to create the right environment that will sustain the life of the baby the Father has blessed me with in faith. I speak these words in faith in Jesus' name. Amen.

The Ovaries I speak to my ovaries. If there is any reason why my eggs fail to mature or may not be released- I command in Jesus' name that the Word of God begin to energise my ovaries. I praise God's word for facilitating normal operation of my ovaries in Jesus' name.

The fallopian Tubes: I speak to my Fallopian tubes in Jesus' name. I subject my tubes to the analysing power of God's Word. Nothing in all creation is hidden from God's sight. If any blockage or damage exists that could prevent my husband's sperm reaching my eggs- let God's word heal it now. If anything is wrong with my fallopian tubes - I command that the Word of God operate and unblock my fallopian tubes. Make them function normally Oh Lord. I thank you Father that my tubes can now transport life in Jesus name. Amen.

A prayer on your behalf or for anyone looking for a child

Father, in the name of Jesus Christ, I pray for my sister reading this article. Under the authority you have given me, I pray that, as she confesses your Word into her body, that your Word will bring light and dispel darkness. I stand in agreement with her, that you will grant her the desires of her heart in Jesus' name. Amen

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Mrs O

Heres for the all the preganant ladies 


Father, in Jesus name I worship you. I bless you and give you praise. Father, I come to you in Jesus' name and through the blood of Jesus Christ to ask you to protect and bless the baby in my womb.

Thank you Father, that every good and perfect gift comes from you. I am happy that I am pregnant. You have blessed me with a baby.

Lord you said all that you create or created is good (Genesis 1: 25). I thank you, Father, that the baby already formed in my womb is your workmanship created in true perfection according to your power.

Father, all your works are beautiful and magnificent to behold. They are wonderfully finished. All your works are perfect, for every good and perfect gift comes from you (James 1:17). I thank you for a perfect baby in Jesus' name.

I condemn every tongue that has risen against me and my
baby, in accordance with your word.

My baby will grow well. I shall put to bed a very healthy child. I cover the baby in my womb with the precious blood of Jesus.

This prayer can be said as often as you can, daily
until you put to bed a beautiful baby.

Please always open your mouth and speak out your prayers in faith. The Word of God creates as we speak it out of our mouth. So speak it out. The creative power is in the spoken Word.


----------



## sincerevon

Just checking in on you ladies. I hope everyone is doing well! Have a great weekend!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## londoncharles

@mrso.... that was a wonderful prayer Thank You.... Guess what you guys i cautiously announcing my BFP... I got 2 lines this morning on my test.... I don't even have to put it under the light.... I will take a digital test in the morning... I hope that everyone is having a wonderful weekend....:dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Londoncharles :yipee:

Thanks for the lovely prayers Mrs. O :hugs: 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

:hug:


----------



## the_key2005

Congratulations Londoncharles :hugs: and thank you MrsO for the prayers


----------



## Mrs O

CONGRATULATIONS Londoncharles.......... :yipee::wohoo:

loads of :dust::dust::dust: to everyone else waiting for a :bfp:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi guys!:flower:

Congrats Londoncharles:happydance:.

What happened to all the siggys? Did they change that while I have been gone?


----------



## sincerevon

Wow Londoncharles! Congrats!!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrsk, Lord knows what happened here over the weekend!!! I found myself "unsubscribed"!!!!

Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a good weekend. :dust: to everyone still TTC (especially those in the 2ww like me :winkwink:) and :hugs: to those with a bun in the oven! Hope this week is a blessed and fruitful one for us all!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh the siggys are back! Yay :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes Im glad to see the siggys back as well. I think they made some changes somewhere this weekend.

Im still waiting to O:wacko:. Should be sometime this week, but at least my 2WW will be shorter this time.:wacko:


----------



## londoncharles

Hi ladies....:flower: Hope all is well...:hugs: its official I'm Pregnant...:thumbup: my Dr. confirmed it today...:happydance: still praying for everyone.....:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@londoncharles: congrats again.:flower:

As for me, I get these moments where Im not feeling hopeful for this month and Im having one right now:cry:. Usually my moments are proven to be correct so thats why I guess they get me down:shrug:. I never in a million years would have thought I would be at month 15 and no baby, sigh:nope:.

Anywho, hope everyone had a blessed day and an even more blessed evening.:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Keep the PMA up, Mrsk! Don't lose hope yet. You haven't o'd yet. Just keep positive :thumbup:

Congrats again, Londoncharles! :D


----------



## beanni #1

Oh good found the group again.

Congrats londoncharles

MrsK keep hopeful and positive, the words we utter from our mouths have such power so ensure you continue to declare a healthy and happy pregnancy and baby :hug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

WORD, Beanni! I am also trying to keep my thoughts and words positive! I've realised that it is so important to do so!

This thread has gone awful quiet though. It used to be my most active thread :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes it is quiet, I think because most are getting BFPs and are moving over to the first tri boards. Looks like its mainly me and you Isi.:thumbup: Also nightnurse, other than that its just us:hugs:. Dont leave though, Im here


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL!! We'll be right here, Mrsk....even when we get our :bfp:s :hugs:. And Beanni hasn't left us either, so that's good :friends:


----------



## sincerevon

Hi everyone! I'm still here, mainly lurking about. I've been quiet because I didn't want to talk about my pregnancy too much and make anyone feel bad. I think you all are so great that I'd never want you to be hurt or sad by anything I posted regarding pregnancy.

Honestly, I still don't really feel as though I belong in the 1st Tri boards. I do have high hopes for my bean, but I know that some things are just out of our control. I'd never leave you ladies, I'll be here for as long as you'll have me! :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sincerevon, don't lurk :hugs:. And please talk about your pregnancy as much as you like (I hope I'm speaking for everyone). We are all praying for this and would love to hear your progress and everything. We are sisters and are meant to be praying for each other :friends:

And puleeeez, stop that "stinkin thinkin" (borrowed that from Mrsk....:haha:) about not feeling like you belong in the 1st Tri board. You will carry that baby full term girl. In Jesus' name!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sincerevon you can talk about your BFP as much as you want. I dont mind at all.:hugs: They do it in all of my others boards when they get BFP and it doesnt bother me. Yes you belong in the first tri and I agree with Isi, you will carry the baby to full term.:thumbup:

As for me, I think I am about to O because my tests are progressively getting darker with the darkest being yesterday. I have 2 more tests left so Ill take those as well. We did :sex: this morning and probably will again for the next few days just to be sure. Pray for us that DH makes his "arrival" everytime (if you know what I mean:haha:). Sometimes he gets stage fright. So I dont tell him when I get + OPKs, LOL. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## sincerevon

Thank you Isi and Mrskc! I have such a high respect for you two, and I wish you both the best! :hugs:

Mrskc - My husband experienced "stage fright" also. I had to completely hide my OPKs from him, if he even saw them in the bathroom he would freak out. I thought this was so odd since he really wanted to have children. I guess it just really puts them on the spot. I hope you are about to O. Woo-hoo!!

Again, thank you ladies! Your well wishes mean so much! I've been crying over everything lately because of all these hormones (or HORRORmones as my DH calls them, LOL!). 

I recently passed the point in this pregnancy where my last pregnancy ended, and it was such a tough time. I was SO worried that day, running back and forth to the bathroom checking for spotting, thinking I was cramping (didn't see any, and my cramps were imaginary). It was terrible! But I made it. I don't have another ultrasound until around 18-20 weeks, I know I'm going to go nuts. But my midwife assured me that if there were to be an issue she'd have no problem getting me in for another ultrasound.

Sorry for the ramblings! :)


----------



## sadeishopeful

Hello ladies,

My name is Sade and I'm slightly new to this website and have been mainly lurking. I have read through some of the posts and have noticed that a lot of women have gotten their long awaited BFPs, i would love to have the oppurtunity to join this group if you ladies would allow me too. My husband and I have been ttc for 3 months now without success. i really don't have a strong support system because all the women in my family can just look at their husbands and get pregnant. So i'm kind of alone when it comes to not succeeding the first time as my sisters and mother have done. I will be very happy if you ladies will find room for me here so i can have some kind of support during this ttc journey.

God bless


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Well....AF decided to come 2 days early. I feel a bit sad, but I am still holding on to God because I know He surely has a plan for us. 

Good luck Mrsk....you o any minute now, right?

Welcome Sade :hi:. You've come to the right place as we all know what this ttc journey feels like. The ladies in this thread are awesome and offer such beautiful support!!! Are you Nigerian?


----------



## beanni #1

Hey ladies,

Yes i'm still here :wave: unfortunately i am only able to get on bnb when at work due to not having internet up and running at home yet, and sometimes i am just so busy, but it does not mean y'all are out of my thoughts.

Sorry about AF Isi, as you said we are all sisters and continue to pray for each other. The Lord will continue to be your strength :hugs:

Sincervon, hope you are good hun, must have been a really tough time for you. Continue to look forward to the day you craddle your little bundle of joy. There will be NO obstacles in this pregnancy :)


MrsKC happy BD :D


----------



## beanni #1

oh sorry welcome Sade :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi::hugs: @Beanni: Thanks!:thumbup:
Yes I think I am set to ovulate today or over the next 2 days because my OPK was darkest yesterday but I take the ones that are suppose to give you a smiley face and I havent gotten one just yet. Today is my last one, so hopefully I will get a really dark line and a smiley face. If not, Ill just have to wing it because Im not buying more:haha:. 

@Sade: Welcome to our thread! :happydance: We are so happy that you are here! I hope that you get BFP quicker than you think!:hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Welcome Sade! We're glad to have you!

Thanks Beanni, I need to stay positive about this pregnancy. This baby is going to make it!!!

Good luck to you Mrskc!

Isi, I'm so sorry AF showed up! And early at that! Fingers crossed for next month!


----------



## sadeishopeful

Thank you ladies for welcoming me to your group. I am very appreciative to be able to be a part of an understanding group of strong women such as yourselves. 

Be blessed
Sade


----------



## Nightnurse

Welcome sadeishopeful it would be a joy to have another sister on board,I am so sorry that AF showed up Isi,will pray that you get your BFP soon,sincerevon I do agree with the others 100% you are more that welcome to tell us about your pg as a matter of fact I think you should start a journal we have all meen around some really insesitive people who dont give a heck about if we are still TTC or not and we manage to get through,I think we can handle If our sister share her joy with us


*As for me just waitng to see if AF shows her face or not,I have told her she is not welcomed in my life anymore or at least for 9 mths so hers praying she listens*


----------



## mrskcbrown

I think I got a positive OPK yesterday so we Bd'd yesterday and will do so again today and/or tomorrow. I have a 34 day cycle so that + is about right on.:thumbup: For some reason, God has given me this overwhelming feeling that my turn is coming sooner than later?? I just woke up with that in my spirit today. Hope its not a fluke:shrug:.

@nightnurse: no she is no longer welcome in our lives for at least 9 months, due to us carrying our babies:haha:.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies :hugs:.

Good luck Mrsk! :thumbup:

Saw my doctor and we decided to do the clomid this cycle after all, but minus the injectibles....all starting today. So...FX this cycle!!!

Have a great weekend ladies!

:hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Hope you all are having a grand saturday. I am in the house on this nice warm day because I dont have anything to do as usual. I dont have many friends here, well let me say no friends so I stay in the house on the computer or watch TV all day. Im a teacher and Im dreading when school will be out in 2 days because I know I will be bored to death!

Hopefully we caught the eggy this month:shrug:


----------



## Nightnurse

*mrskcbrown I envy you I have 3 nieces who are teachers and ther love the end of term holidays,It was my first choice of work but at the time i was not qualified enough,hoping to soon in the future,so I have now settled with working in a day care and with TTC you can guess how I feel somtimes*


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nightnurse said:


> *mrskcbrown I envy you I have 3 nieces who are teachers and ther love the end of term holidays,It was my first choice of work but at the time i was not qualified enough,hoping to soon in the future,so I have now settled with working in a day care and with TTC you can guess how I feel somtimes*

Yes I do understand:hugs:
Where do you live? I teach HS and yes I love it a lot. I dont think Id do anything else. Its almost like being your own boss when you are in the classroom. Have a great nite!:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Where is everyone?


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls so sorry I been MIA. I somehow lost this thread from my list of subscribtions so I had to manually re add it again after wondering why I hadnt heard anything. Hope you are all well. Am going to catch up on the posts and come back and update you all :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi the_key.:flower:

I think BNB did some house cleaning and everyone was unsubscribed from different threads.

As for me, just waiting on my cross hairs from FF. My temp is going down after ovulation:shrug:. Maybe implantation dip, maybe faulty cycle? One thing is for sure, I did ovulate. I felt those pains and I got a + OPK test on CD 19. Last month FF was wrong because I ovulated on CD19/20 and it had my O day as CD15:growlmad:. Looks like in order to get cross hairs tomorrow I need to get a 97.97 farenheit. So Im gearing up for a nice AF on my first anniversary:cry: I dont know what gives but what I do know is that God is in control and not me.

Hope everyone is well:hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

How do you re subscribe to groups? I have to go in and find these each time i want to catch up, i don't get mails or have it in my list of subscriptions anymore even though i've posted.


----------



## mrskcbrown

beanni #1 said:


> How do you re subscribe to groups? I have to go in and find these each time i want to catch up, i don't get mails or have it in my list of subscriptions anymore even though i've posted.

Hey Beanni:

Go to thread tools at the top of african-american thread and click on it and hit subscribe.


----------



## beanni #1

Ahhhh thanks MrsKC :thumbup:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls. finally been able to catch up. Isi honey sorry AF got you. Welcome Miss Sade. Sincerevon I know at times it difficult but stay positive hun, our beans will stick. MrsK what i would give to be on holiday with you . Peeped your chart and its really looking lovely. Beanni not long till you move to 2nd trimester how exciting. So do you count from 14 wks or is it 12wks? Here is the UK they do dating scans at 12 wks is that when the first trimester ends? I had my dating scan yesterday due to bleeding. My little munchkin has really kept me on my toes with the break through bleeding but everything is well, thank goodness and he/she dated a week older then we had counted so technically am 11wks and 3 days. I havent stopped praying so hard and thanking the almighty. Thats all the news from me.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks the_key!

It's my birthday, so I'm sending everyone a slice of virtual :cake:


----------



## beanni #1

Aww the_key sorry to hear about the bleed, but fantastic news about the baby. you are 1 week closer to seeing your lil one :)

I think your first trimester ends at 13 wks, so your 14th week would be beginning of the 2nd. but hey don't quote me on that not even seen a midwife yet :blush:

I have my scan exactly on 12 weeks so really looking forward to that, and even my oh so calm and collected hubby woke up this morning and first thing he said after good morning was 'this time next week we'll have seen the baby'. Bless him.


----------



## beanni #1

Isi there is a really lush cake shop i found not too far from work. I may pop in there at lunch time and have a cake on you.
It is your birthday after all, so i'm justified in a little indulgence :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

P-l-e-a-s-e have a cake on me, Beanni....and for the little one too :D. My diet is out of the window today, as I indulge in some sinful red velvet cupcakes I got for my work colleagues. But hey....it's my birthday....lol!


----------



## the_key2005

oohh thank you Isi. Happy birthday wishing you many many more. I been off all things sweet but not to worry will eat a big juicy giant burger with all the trimmings just for you


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL! The bigger and juicier, the better The_key :thumbup:. Thanks so much hun :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy bday Isi!

Any of our bfp ladies having cramping at 4/5dpo?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies! I had a s-u-p-e-r day!!!! :D

Try to take things easy, The_Key....but I'm sure the bleeding is nothing to worry about.

LOL, Beanni....I also can't wait to see how my own "cool, calm and collected" hubby will handle the excitement of a baby. Babies seem to be able to make them turn to mush!!!

Mrsk, hope your 2ww is going well. I have heard both good and bad things about early cramping....but I think our bumpy ladies should be able to give more insight :flower:

Have a blessed day all!!

:hug:


----------



## beanni #1

Morning all,

Glad you had such a great day yesterday Isi....I pray the rest of the year follows suit.

MrsKC, can't really offer much I felt nada until nausea around 7 weeks and even that was mild compared to others. My 1 and only symptom was lack of AF. Its good and bad in a way....not very helpful to you at the moment, but also shows that you can get a :bfp: even when there are no obvious signs of it.

Wishing you the very best this month, would really love you and hubby to get a :bfp: for your anniversary


----------



## sincerevon

Mrskc, I think I had some cramping around that time (wasn't really tracking), but I remember thinking that I was ov'ing because of the cramps, but based on my ultrasound I had ov'd earlier than that. C'mon BFP!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Mrskc, I think I had some cramping around that time (wasn't really tracking), but I remember thinking that I was ov'ing because of the cramps, but based on my ultrasound I had ov'd earlier than that. C'mon BFP!!!

Thanks ladies. I am still having cramping today but a lil bit more intense. Temp dropped too, only a few points up from my O day and Im not sure why Im having the ups and downs on chart when I know I O'd? Anywho, not trusting no chart, just God. Hopefully there is no next month but if so, no charts just opk and bding.

Im just so sad about it all. Pray for me, Im having a really hard time dealing with this TTC.:cry:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies!

Mrskc, I was crampy starting a few dpo with both of my pregnancies so hopefully, that's a good sign for you! DS wasn't planned so I just thought AF was coming, but this time around I knew when I O'd and I remember having cramping and twinges a few days later. Fx'd! :hugs:


----------



## rai

Hi Ladies,
Just stopping in. I'm doing okay. I'm finally in 2nd Trimester so I am feeling great (great as in less worried, I had no MS during my 1st trimester).

Had my 2nd dr's appt on Tuesday. All they did was do a fetal HB measurement. I was disappointed because this was hubby's first visit and I was hoping they would do one since he couldn't attend my first visit when the sonogram was done. We have to wait another 8 weeks before we see Baby Speggy again. :(

BTW, there's a recent announcement in the birth announcement section that needs a little love. Look for the post by TTCLILCU, the baby's name is Aidan.


----------



## Flydelta1913

I am new to this site.....love this section ladies!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Flydelta1913 said:


> I am new to this site.....love this section ladies!

Hey flydelta1913!

We are so happy you are here!!:happydance::happydance: Let me guess, you are a member of Delta Sigma Theta:thumbup:? I am a member of Zeta Phi Beta, so I know these types of names from anywhere:haha:. My bestie is a Delta.

How long have you been TTC? I have been trying for 14 and half long months! Hopefully God is going to cut this short next weekend. Hope that all is well with you!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Rai: Congrats on your 2nd trimester:happydance:! Im glad you are less stressed. Thanks for remembering us.

Im still over here waiting:nope:. Will it ever happen?:shrug: Only God knows:thumbup:


----------



## tickledpink3

@mrskcbrown-y'all plan a trip for this summer? Would be nice to just get away and have a time. I sure wished I had done it before


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> @mrskcbrown-y'all plan a trip for this summer? Would be nice to just get away and have a time. I sure wished I had done it before

WOW, look how far long you are! I remember your BFP announcement. 

Yeah we were going away this weekend but moved it to the end of the month. This sunday will be our first anniversary and a nice bfp will make it all the better. Testing fri or saturday because I cant bare to get a BFN on my anniversary.


----------



## the_key2005

Will have fingers crossed for you MrsK


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Will have fingers crossed for you MrsK

Thanks so much! FF says my chart is triphasic:shrug:? Hmm wonder is that good or bad?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well and having a better day than me.

I just found out my DH has to travel for business tomorrow....to return on Thursday. Thing is, I had my HCG trigger shot this morning, and ovulation is supposed to happen within 36 hours. I'm just so mad, I could scream :growlmad:.....or maybe just have a good cry :cry:


----------



## beanni #1

Isi so sorry to hear that. There is still hope, sperm can last for a few days so maybe just bd tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Beanni. He's off tomorrow morning, so not sure how that would work. Will try to get some bd in tonight, but I am so deflated....I hope we can even manage that.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck Isi. Try tonite anyway!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello Ladies 

Long time! It took me a while to read all those previous pages before I came here lool. Congratulations on the BFPs and hello the newcomers. Hope to talk to you ladies soon. Well Ive been on a break from TTC and I may change my status to TTC on a break again. Ive been single and alone for now 6 months. So Im using this time to heal and start all over again. Thats giving my body to heal as well. Still praying for my trip to Nigeria to see my dad. 

I cant stay on to long today. Or else I would have replied to you. Take care:kiss:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Long time! It took me a while to read all those previous pages before I came here lool. Congratulations on the BFPs and hello the newcomers. Hope to talk to you ladies soon. Well Ive been on a break from TTC and I may change my status to TTC on a break again. Ive been single and alone for now 6 months. So Im using this time to heal and start all over again. Thats giving my body to heal as well. Still praying for my trip to Nigeria to see my dad.
> 
> I cant stay on to long today. Or else I would have replied to you. Take care:kiss:

Glad to see you doing well:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> 
> Long time! It took me a while to read all those previous pages before I came here lool. Congratulations on the BFPs and hello the newcomers. Hope to talk to you ladies soon. Well Ive been on a break from TTC and I may change my status to TTC on a break again. Ive been single and alone for now 6 months. So Im using this time to heal and start all over again. Thats giving my body to heal as well. Still praying for my trip to Nigeria to see my dad.
> 
> I cant stay on to long today. Or else I would have replied to you. Take care:kiss:
> 
> Glad to see you doing well:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Mrskc,

I'm doing very well :hugs::hugs: How are u?


----------



## beanni #1

Hi Dipar,

Glad you are doing well. Nice to see you here again after such a while.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Dipar: I am doing well. Hoping the witch stays away. Temp is going and usually by now it would be dropping. 2 more days and af is usually here. If she is a no show I will test then. Wish me luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

beanni #1 said:


> Hi Dipar,
> 
> Glad you are doing well. Nice to see you here again after such a while.


Hello Beanni

Yes i'm doing very well thanks :-D :hugs: Yes i've been busy that is why I haven't been on bnb for a while. How have you been? :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> @Dipar: I am doing well. Hoping the witch stays away. Temp is going and usually by now it would be dropping. 2 more days and af is usually here. If she is a no show I will test then. Wish me luck.:thumbup:

Yes Mrsk Good Luck and Blessings. Let me know what you get! I hope this is it:flower:, since you been trying for all of this time :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> beanni #1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dipar,
> 
> Glad you are doing well. Nice to see you here again after such a while.
> 
> 
> Hello Beanni
> 
> Yes i'm doing very well thanks :-D :hugs: Yes i've been busy that is why I haven't been on bnb for a while. How have you been? :hugs:Click to expand...

I totally understand, work has been beyond manic for me, and got loads going on at home as well. I really need to take more time to rest, cos soon enough my time will no longer be mine.

How is everyone else doing?

MrsKC, i can't even begin to understand the rollercoaster you are on, but try to remain positive. As long as you have faith, then you know it will happen.

:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi girls, hope you're all well.

Mrskc, you are in my prayers. And Beanni, hope you and the baby are doing great.

As for me, I'm looking forward to my next cycle. DH and I decided to just leave it this time....and shake off this ttc cloud from above us....lol. Just to give ourselves a breather and remember how to BD for the fun of it. Looking forward to next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well. FF moved my O date:growlmad: but its fine because at first I had dashed crosshairs and now they are solid which is more of a confirmation. Luckily we :sex: at least 2 of the 4 fertile days they indicated, and the second dead on O day. So only time will tell. I will just test next week instead of this weekend. Im sure I will live, LOL:haha:

@ Isi, yes get back into your hubby and marriage and babies will come:happydance:


----------



## sincerevon

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. I'm not sure if it is the hormones (horrormones as my DH likes to call them) or what, but I've been so down lately. So many of my family members have found out that I'm pregnant, and I feel so terrified that something will go wrong and I'll have to notify them all AGAIN. Don't get me wrong, I'm elated to be pregnant, but having had a MC in December puts me on edge. My symptoms are also easing up, which is scary, but from what I've read on some of the other forums it's quite normal. I'm just trying not to stress and stay positive.

I just want you all to know that I'm thinking of you, and praying for you all.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

beanni #1 said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beanni #1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dipar,
> 
> Glad you are doing well. Nice to see you here again after such a while.
> 
> 
> Hello Beanni
> 
> Yes i'm doing very well thanks :-D :hugs: Yes i've been busy that is why I haven't been on bnb for a while. How have you been? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand, work has been beyond manic for me, and got loads going on at home as well. I really need to take more time to rest, cos soon enough my time will no longer be mine.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> MrsKC, i can't even begin to understand the rollercoaster you are on, but try to remain positive. As long as you have faith, then you know it will happen.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Hello Beanni

Enjoy this moment while you have it. Because when baby comes :baby: You are going to need all the energy you can get! But i'm glad things are going well with you and your family.

Everything else is going ok. Like I said in the last post. I'm in the healing stage in my life, from my ex. So I go to the gym and work out and lose weight that I gain, being with him and also thinking I was pregnant when I wasn't all of this time for 3 going on 4 whole years:nope::nope:.

Saving money so I can go and see my dad in Nigeria. But other than that. I've been good. :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

@sincerevon-I know that could make you uneasy and not enjoy the pregnancy as much but please try to relax. :hugs:

@mrskcbrown-Hope y'all catch that eggy girl!

@Dipar-good to see you are still around!


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> @sincerevon-I know that could make you uneasy and not enjoy the pregnancy as much but please try to relax. :hugs:
> 
> @mrskcbrown-Hope y'all catch that eggy girl!
> 
> @Dipar-good to see you are still around!

At 8dpo I hope that we have already caught the eggy.:shrug: Glad to see you moving along quite well.

@sincerevon: Gods gonna work it all out. Its in His Hands now.:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

tickledpink3 said:


> @sincerevon-I know that could make you uneasy and not enjoy the pregnancy as much but please try to relax. :hugs:
> 
> @mrskcbrown-Hope y'all catch that eggy girl!
> 
> @Dipar-good to see you are still around!



@Tickledpink3--Yes I'm still around. I've talked with my dad today. Got a lot of stuff on my mind. But other then that, i'm doing good :hugs: How have you been? From the look of your tracker, you getting close to your due date.:thumbup:


----------



## Birmz85

Hey ladies how is everyone getting on???

Just thought I'd pop on and see how everyone is progressing... It's coming up to a year since I joined this website and it was probably one of the best things I've done!!!

Anyway I hope your all coping fine and not making this journey get too you as stressing only makes it harder... I say just enjoy the time with your OH and think of it as fun times and not something that is desperately needed to be done!!!!

I hope those who need to catch the egg do and those that have caught it go on to having a blessed pregnancy

Good luck hugs and prayers to you all :hugs: hugs: hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Birmz85 said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone getting on???
> 
> Just thought I'd pop on and see how everyone is progressing... It's coming up to a year since I joined this website and it was probably one of the best things I've done!!!
> 
> Anyway I hope your all coping fine and not making this journey get too you as stressing only makes it harder... I say just enjoy the time with your OH and think of it as fun times and not something that is desperately needed to be done!!!!
> 
> I hope those who need to catch the egg do and those that have caught it go on to having a blessed pregnancy
> 
> Good luck hugs and prayers to you all :hugs: hugs: hugs:

Thanks for popping by. The baby is beautiful.:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

@Dipar-Been good. Just tryin to maintain in this heat. Maybe that trip later on will get your mind off things.
@Birmz-What a cute baby!
@mrskcbrown-Tell that egg we will hold it hostage if need be!


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> @Dipar-Been good. Just tryin to maintain in this heat. Maybe that trip later on will get your mind off things.
> @Birmz-What a cute baby!
> @mrskcbrown-Tell that egg we will hold it hostage if need be!

How many DPO were you when you tested?


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies! I'm Jamaican living in Jamaica, i'm 24 and DH is 29. We've been married 1 year and 10 months and we've been TTC since January so 6 months, really 5 months though cause we took a break last month and we both did some cleansing. So now we're trying again and i'm really hoping this is our month, i am 8 days into my cycle now so i still have a ways to go. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## AJThomas

Have any of you ladies tried maca? I decided to give it a try after reading some good things about it and seeing good reviews; its supposed to help the sex drive, egg health, sperm health, count and motility. There's a lady that even had PCOS and she says it regulated her cycle in 3 months and she was able to get pregnant, her OH's sperm count also went from 17 million to 50+ million in 1 month so i'm definitely trying it. There's a thread on here about it too. GL everyone.


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> Have any of you ladies tried maca? I decided to give it a try after reading some good things about it and seeing good reviews; its supposed to help the sex drive, egg health, sperm health, count and motility. There's a lady that even had PCOS and she says it regulated her cycle in 3 months and she was able to get pregnant, her OH's sperm count also went from 17 million to 50+ million in 1 month so i'm definitely trying it. There's a thread on here about it too. GL everyone.

Welcome AJ!:flower:
We are so glad that you have come here to join us. I love Jamaica, what a blessing that you live there. Its so beautiful.
I have never heard of MACA and Ive truly tried a lot of things as I have been TTC for 14 months. Where do you buy it at? Is it a pill?
Good luck on your journey!:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^They have it in pill form and powder form, it's aroot vegetable like beets or turnip so its not a herb or anything, more like food. I wanted to post the link to the video but i have to be over 10 posts and i'm not there yet, you can look it up on youtube though, its called 'fertility fun fact #2 maca' it is a really interesting and encouraging video.


----------



## the_key2005

Wha'appen Miss AJ welcome. Birmz baby is gorgeous. MrsK are you 2ww-ing now?


----------



## AJThomas

^Looool, thanks the_key, see you're getting your patois on. LOL.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Wha'appen Miss AJ welcome. Birmz baby is gorgeous. MrsK are you 2ww-ing now?

Yes 2WW will be done in about 2-3 days. I may test tomorrow at 12dpo if temp is still up. How are you?

@aJ: Thanks for the info. I may look into that.:thumbup:


----------



## the_key2005

Will say a prayer for you Mrkc please keep us posted. Am doing ok, made it to the 2 trimester, am so relieved but still spotting on a daily. baby just likes to keep me on my toes. AJ I hope you aint laughing at my attempt lol. I had to learn quick becos my FIL speaks the deepest patois ever although he has lived most his life in the UK lol.


----------



## AJThomas

^It wasn't bad, can gwaan, lol.

Can somebody tell me how i link my tracker to FF so that when you click on the tracker it takes u to FF?


----------



## momo198

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust: to all


----------



## AJThomas

Nvm, i think i got it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> ^It wasn't bad, can gwaan, lol.
> 
> Can somebody tell me how i link my tracker to FF so that when you click on the tracker it takes u to FF?

I think you go to sharing on the left side and then you can click on tickers and/or homepage settings to get the link.


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> Nvm, i think i got it.

Yep I see your chart!:happydance:

@Momo: How are ya!:flower: Thanks for all your support!:hugs:


----------



## momo198

@ mrskcbrown Im doing good today i am 10 dpo and praying for my bfp and all you ladies as well:dust:....:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^We're both 10 days post, what is your cycle like? Maybe we can do the countdown together.:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Cool, momo198 and AJ that you guys are the same DPO. I am 11 dpo and may test tomorrow or thursday. Depends on if my temp is high again and I think it will be, I just know it.:thumbup:
Good luck you all!:happydance:


----------



## Nightnurse

Hello the newcomers to the thread...

*Think i'm all caught up now,had to take a little break May cycle was pretty emotional for me,AF was a late she usually is about 26/27 days and he took 31 days this time around and I was having a very hard time with it,my girlfriend and I was all prepared for the prospect of no AF for nine mths and she was even calling me "MUMMY" so here I am now again in the 2ww hoping that it happens this month since SO will be traveling the whole of next month and we wont be able to BD*


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nightnurse said:


> Hello the newcomers to the thread...
> 
> *Think i'm all caught up now,had to take a little break May cycle was pretty emotional for me,AF was a late she usually is about 26/27 days and he took 31 days this time around and I was having a very hard time with it,my girlfriend and I was all prepared for the prospect of no AF for nine mths and she was even calling me "MUMMY" so here I am now again in the 2ww hoping that it happens this month since SO will be traveling the whole of next month and we wont be able to BD*

:hugs:nightnurse:hugs:
TTC is so emotional. Sorry that AF did that to you. Ive learned with AF there is nothing set in stone. This month is my first month with almost a 40something day cycle. I am usually 34 days but then I didnt take clomid this month. I usually O on cd 19/20 and this month around cd25/26, so it just varies. I hope you are feeling a bit better now and remember to remain hopeful even though it is very hard, I know.:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

AJThomas said:


> ^We're both 10 days post, what is your cycle like? Maybe we can do the countdown together.:flower:

Oh bugger, just realize u are 10 days POST i'm just on CYCLE day 10, haven't even ovulated yet.:dohh:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Mrskc :thumbup:. I have a good feeling for you this cycle!!

Awww, Nightnurse :hugs:. I know how you feel! Like Mrskc said, this ttc thing is so emotional. Hopefully, it will be over for us soon!!!

Momo....good luck with your 2ww!! I hope you get that :bfp:

Welcome AJ!


----------



## momo198

Hey ladies i got my bfp 2day i am 11 dpo. Good luck 2 all of u!


----------



## mrskcbrown

momo198 said:


> Hey ladies i got my bfp 2day i am 11 dpo. Good luck 2 all of u!

:happydance:Congrats momo198:happydance:

I knew it. I am so happy for you. When I logged on I figured you had gotten your BFP. How long have you been trying? What are your symptoms or were your symptoms? I know I have a million questions. I want to test tomorrow, IDK, my nerves:shrug:. Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## tickledpink3

mrskcbrown said:


> tickledpink3 said:
> 
> 
> @Dipar-Been good. Just tryin to maintain in this heat. Maybe that trip later on will get your mind off things.
> @Birmz-What a cute baby!
> @mrskcbrown-Tell that egg we will hold it hostage if need be!
> 
> How many DPO were you when you tested?Click to expand...

Sorry just now answering. I actually started testing 10 dpo and got the bfp finally 12dpo.


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Momo!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, congrats Momo!!!


----------



## the_key2005

Congrats Momo!!!


----------



## momo198

Thanks [email protected] i have only been ttc for 3mnths after getting implanon removed.i have a headache, nauseated and soore boobs so far. I have faith that u will get your bfp. Just knw u are all n my prayers.. Babydust 2 all ttc


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks for your response momo198 and congrats again.
I was going to test this morning but went to restroom to pee and forgot. Going to try and hold it for 4 hours and see what I get. I only have a digital in the house. DH has car because his is on the blink and so I cant go get a frer until he is off:shrug:.
Temp still up, so for that I am grateful:hugs:
Hope you all have a good day!:hugs:


----------



## momo198

I TOOK A DIGITAL TOO YESTERDAY AND THATS HOW I GOT MY BFP:dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

momo198 said:


> I TOOK A DIGITAL TOO YESTERDAY AND THATS HOW I GOT MY BFP:dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Really! OMG, maybe Ill go use it.:shrug::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Did you use it morning or later?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:yipee: Mrskc! So happy for you!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! Just dropping in!

Congrats to all those who have gotten BFPs!!! I'm sooo happy for all of you and I wish you ladies happy and healthy pregnancies! :D


----------



## momo198

mrskcbrown said:


> momo198 said:
> 
> 
> I TOOK A DIGITAL TOO YESTERDAY AND THATS HOW I GOT MY BFP:dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Really! OMG, maybe Ill go use it.:shrug::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Did you use it morning or later?Click to expand...


congrats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congrataz MRSKC!! I knew you would get it!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## londoncharles

@mrskc..& momo198... Congrats.... Congrats... Wishing you both a Happy & Healthy 9 months...:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies!:hugs:
Im worrying about everything over here but I know that God has given me this BFP and he will bless this BFP.:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

OMG!! I read through all of this thread before i joined and i was just coming through to tell *mrskcbrown* that i have a really good feeling for her this month, then i saw the updated siggy! Congratulations!! I'm SOOOOO happy for you, you definitely deserve this. I know God will grant you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## tickledpink3

*runs around screamin and shoutin* See prayer does work girl! You better praise him!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrskc, you already know how I feel from the Faith thread! Girl, our God is AWESOME! Wishing you all the best my sister!

And I'm sooo loving that ticker :winkwink:


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies....loooooong time no "talk". I've been MIA for some time b/c I just got so tired of the TTC game over the past 2 years, but I come on here almost every day to still keep up to date. Welcome to allllllll the new ladies and congrats on all your BFP!!!!!!!!! Sticky baby dust to you all. I also made it a point to not come back to "talk" until MrsKC got her BFP. 

@MrsKC...I've been praying for you allllll the time. You started up this thread but everyone seemed to be getting their BFP except you. But yet you always tried to stay positive and happy for the other ladies even though I know your own situation was eating you up inside. You have an incredible amount of strength. I don't even know you but I admire you so much. You had your days but you still kept your faith. I hope this doesn't sound too odd coming from a virtual stranger (smile) but I kid you not, I cried when I read your post. I am so incredibly happy for you. God is good, all the time....ALL the time God is good. He has listened to you and your hubby's (and mine and all the ladies on here) prayers and answered them abundantly. He is a gracious and giving God and even when you don't think He's listening, He is....Again, all the blessings in the world to you and your family. You truly deserve it. I will continue to keep you (and all the ladies, I'm not leaving anyone out) in my prayers. But listen, we don't want to lose sight of how we got here and who got us here. Don't stop praying b/c you got what you asked for. Continue praying to STAY where you are. Give HIM all the glory! God bless and hope for a ridiculously happy and healthy 9 months! (is 'ridiculously' even a word? LOL)

Kareen....


----------



## Isi Buttercup

kareen said:


> Hi ladies....loooooong time no "talk". I've been MIA for some time b/c I just got so tired of the TTC game over the past 2 years, but I come on here almost every day to still keep up to date. Welcome to allllllll the new ladies and congrats on all your BFP!!!!!!!!! Sticky baby dust to you all. I also made it a point to not come back to "talk" until MrsKC got her BFP.
> 
> @MrsKC...I've been praying for you allllll the time. You started up this thread but everyone seemed to be getting their BFP except you. But yet you always tried to stay positive and happy for the other ladies even though I know your own situation was eating you up inside. You have an incredible amount of strength. I don't even know you but I admire you so much. You had your days but you still kept your faith. I hope this doesn't sound too odd coming from a virtual stranger (smile) but I kid you not, I cried when I read your post. I am so incredibly happy for you. God is good, all the time....ALL the time God is good. He has listened to you and your hubby's (and mine and all the ladies on here) prayers and answered them abundantly. He is a gracious and giving God and even when you don't think He's listening, He is....Again, all the blessings in the world to you and your family. You truly deserve it. I will continue to keep you (and all the ladies, I'm not leaving anyone out) in my prayers. But listen, we don't want to lose sight of how we got here and who got us here. Don't stop praying b/c you got what you asked for. Continue praying to STAY where you are. Give HIM all the glory! God bless and hope for a ridiculously happy and healthy 9 months! (is 'ridiculously' even a word? LOL)
> 
> Kareen....

I couldn't have put it any better, Kareen :thumbup:


----------



## sincerevon

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Mrskc! I just burst out in tears at work reading this. I'm SO happy for you!! I knew you would get your bfp! Wow, isn't God good? Congratulations. I can't stop crying, I don't think I was this emotional over my own bfp!

And congrats to you too Momo!

I'm keeping everyone in my prayers! This is great!!!!!!!! I'm off to the ladies room to clean up my face, everyone is staring at me. LOL! But it's so worth it!!


----------



## the_key2005

:happydance: aww MrsKC am over the moon and like Von I was in tears also, am so happy for you. Please try and not to worry we are all here for you and will support each other through out the next 9 months. Prayer is so powerful.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Kareen: You are so sweet and no its not weird to me. Yes it was very difficult and thats why I remained as positive as I could. I was told at church that to celebrate when others celebrate because what God has done for one, He will and can definitely do for another. So me and DH prayed constantly and let God know that this is His child, we just want the opportunity to raise him/her. So I thank you and yes I will not stop praying. In fact when we got the BFP yesterday we (DH and I) went immediately before God to thank Him.:hugs:

@tickled pink: Girl yes I was praising Him. I might run all over that church on sunday, LOL!:haha:

@sincerevon: Thank you hun. I appreciate all of your constant well wishes. You were always so positive to me. You kept me smiling even when I didnt want to. Thank you soo soo much!

@the_key:thanks so much. I am so happy. Words cannot explain it. Thanks for all your help and support.:hugs::hugs:

@Isi: You are the best as well, always remaining so positive. I hope you get that BFP now that you and DH got that loving feeling back:blush:

I love you all!:hugs:


----------



## kareen

Praise God from whom ALL blessings flow....This is truly a great day! So much love in here. Glad to be back ladies...MUAH!!!


----------



## Nightnurse

mrskcbrown said:


> Nightnurse said:
> 
> 
> Hello the newcomers to the thread...
> 
> *Think i'm all caught up now,had to take a little break May cycle was pretty emotional for me,AF was a late she usually is about 26/27 days and he took 31 days this time around and I was having a very hard time with it,my girlfriend and I was all prepared for the prospect of no AF for nine mths and she was even calling me "MUMMY" so here I am now again in the 2ww hoping that it happens this month since SO will be traveling the whole of next month and we wont be able to BD*
> 
> :hugs:nightnurse:hugs:
> TTC is so emotional. Sorry that AF did that to you. Ive learned with AF there is nothing set in stone. This month is my first month with almost a 40something day cycle. I am usually 34 days but then I didnt take clomid this month. I usually O on cd 19/20 and this month around cd25/26, so it just varies. I hope you are feeling a bit better now and remember to remain hopeful even though it is very hard, I know.:hugs:Click to expand...

*Yes thanks I am doing much better and am BD like crazy this cycle(see my journal) but I will leave a liitle room open for disapointment will keep fx for you*


----------



## Nightnurse

Posted before I saw your BFP MrsKC ,you guys are making me tear up these words of encouragement are so wonderful and special and I so happy that for someone who had been nothin but understanding of others she has finally been given the gift of additional life
* TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!!!!!​*

Now spread some of that baby dust to *Isi *and* I * and any others who may need it


----------



## sue247

Have not been on here in ages. But just had to say CONGRATULATIONS MrsKC really happy for you!! :happydance: x

Congrats to all the other ladies who have got their BFP too. Praying that those who are still waiting will get theirs soon too.. Praying that you get yours soon Isi, Some of us have to wait a bit longer (took me 18 months to conceive) but it will happen x


----------



## sincerevon

I just love all the positivity! It was just what I needed, when I needed it. Ladies, please keep me in your prayers, I have a doc appt tomorrow, and I'm so nervous! This pregnancy has been great so far, but the hurt of the MC I had in December still haunts me.

Kareen - We're both 11w2d!! How are you getting along?

I'm so happy to see all the new BFP's! And to those who are waiting, just know that we are all cheering for you and sending you encouragement.


----------



## Birmz85

Congratulations MrsKC it's nice to finally read that you've got ur well deserved BFP... After reading all the positive posts that you've written to everyone else I'm glad to be able to congratulate you at last I will defo be stalking the progress of your pregnancy and want to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nightnurse said:


> Posted before I saw your BFP MrsKC ,you guys are making me tear up these words of encouragement are so wonderful and special and I so happy that for someone who had been nothin but understanding of others she has finally been given the gift of additional life
> * TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!!!!!​*
> 
> Now spread some of that baby dust to *Isi *and* I * and any others who may need it

Thanks hun! Im praying hard for you and Isi. My knees are wearing out, LOL:haha:


----------



## tickledpink3

That's right. We wont forget about the rest of ladies. When we talk about takin a journey together, doesn't mean a journey has to end but that we keep on together.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies. Nothing like the power of intercession. By God's grace, Mrskc's BFP will lead to a whole lot more :bfp:s on this thread.


----------



## kareen

Wow, this thread is crazy!! So many positive vibes. I'm sending out crazy sticky baby dust to Isis and Nightnurse and all the others...

@ Von: Yeah, I noticed that we are the same ways along...Things were pretty bad in the beginning. The all day sickness had me off work for a week. Couldn't even keep down water. I had to go on Diclectin (sold here in Canada, safe to take for morning sickness). It's working but I still have vomiting every now and again especially if I don't eat. I have to CONSTANTLY to be eating. It's nuts! LOL Otherwise I'm doing ok. I feel the baby move which is crazy since it's so early. I had some spotting and went to emerg a couple weeks ago and when the emerg doctor was doing the ultrasound I told him that the baby was moving. He looked at me and said "you're right!" This apparently isn't unheard of to feel the baby move so early if this is a subsequent pregnancy. This baby will be my third so I know what I'm feeling for and it's great! I love to feel him/her swooshing around in there. I go for another ultrasound next week so I'm excited about that. It will be my fourth so far. How are you doing? How are you feeling? This is all so exciting!


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> Wow, this thread is crazy!! So many positive vibes. I'm sending out crazy sticky baby dust to Isis and Nightnurse and all the others...
> 
> @ Von: Yeah, I noticed that we are the same ways along...Things were pretty bad in the beginning. The all day sickness had me off work for a week. Couldn't even keep down water. I had to go on Diclectin (sold here in Canada, safe to take for morning sickness). It's working but I still have vomiting every now and again especially if I don't eat. I have to CONSTANTLY to be eating. It's nuts! LOL Otherwise I'm doing ok. I feel the baby move which is crazy since it's so early. I had some spotting and went to emerg a couple weeks ago and when the emerg doctor was doing the ultrasound I told him that the baby was moving. He looked at me and said "you're right!" This apparently isn't unheard of to feel the baby move so early if this is a subsequent pregnancy. This baby will be my third so I know what I'm feeling for and it's great! I love to feel him/her swooshing around in there. I go for another ultrasound next week so I'm excited about that. It will be my fourth so far. How are you doing? How are you feeling? This is all so exciting!

Kareen: Ok so Im really late. I didnt know you had gotten your :bfp:??? Gurl where I been, under a rock? Congrats!:yipee: and 11w3d, wow!

@Von: Dont worry this pregnancy will go through till the end. Everything will be great tomorrow.

Me, Im feeling pretty ok, just mild, mild cramping on and off and a little fatigue. Im more nervous than you Von. Look how long I have to go till 2nd tri. Just continuing to trust God.:hugs:

@Sue: thanks sweetie! I really appreciate it!

@Isi:Still prayin'!!


----------



## sue247

I know how you are probably feeling MrsKC, i found the early weeks so hard i was so nervous and scared (partly probably because i had a early MMC in December) and thought it was going soo slowly. But it will pass quickly, before your know it. Do you plan to get an early scan done? I had one at 9 weeks just to help keep me sane. You are pregnant, try and enjoy it! :happydance:


----------



## sue247

Sincerevon, i know how you feel. I had a MC in December too and it does make you soo anxious. But you are nearly 12 weeks and a huge milestone...! In saying that i am still very anxious too. I bought a doppler on ebay, that should help me relax a bit!


----------



## kareen

@ mrskc: no worries. i just posted my signature yesterday so you wouldn't have seen it right away 

@ von: don't worry, have faith that things will be fine. we will soon reach 12 weeks and that's a big thing. 

during my last ultrasound in emerg bubs was measuring a week ahead even though he/she was right on track 3 weeks prior. these kids have a lot of growing to do and we need to encourage that and stay positive.

@ sue: 17 weeks already? wow time flies. good for u! i was thinking about getting a doppler too. love to be able to hear that galloping heartbeat on a whim ;-)

@ aj: i am of west indian background. nice to see you on here.


----------



## mrskcbrown

sue247 said:


> I know how you are probably feeling MrsKC, i found the early weeks so hard i was so nervous and scared (partly probably because i had a early MMC in December) and thought it was going soo slowly. But it will pass quickly, before your know it. Do you plan to get an early scan done? I had one at 9 weeks just to help keep me sane. You are pregnant, try and enjoy it! :happydance:

Hmm, not sure if I will get an early scan. I go to my 1st prenatal appt on next wednesday, so Ill see what she says then. Think Ill be a little over 5W3d, maybe:shrug::haha:

Thanks sue!


----------



## sincerevon

Thank you so much! Today started off rough, but ended up well. I woke up to bright red bleeding, enough to scare me. But my cervix was closed, and the bleeding pretty much immediately turned brown, so the doctor wasn't too concerned. They were able to find the heartbeat with a doppler, and she scheduled me for an emergency ultrasound. It was the best thing I've ever seen! The baby was so active, moving around, kicking, waving, it was SO cute. The technician couldn't believe how active the baby was. My husband got to see our baby for the first time, it brought a tear to my eyes.

Mrskc, it might seem like a long way, but time does fly.

Kareen, I'm sorry you've been sick. I've felt nauseous, but only vomited once. I wish I could feel the baby! After seeing all the movement, I'm anxious.

Let's keep those BFP's coming! I'm so excited for everyone!


----------



## sue247

kareen said:


> @ mrskc: no worries. i just posted my signature yesterday so you wouldn't have seen it right away
> 
> @ von: don't worry, have faith that things will be fine. we will soon reach 12 weeks and that's a big thing.
> 
> during my last ultrasound in emerg bubs was measuring a week ahead even though he/she was right on track 3 weeks prior. these kids have a lot of growing to do and we need to encourage that and stay positive.
> 
> @ sue: 17 weeks already? wow time flies. good for u! i was thinking about getting a doppler too. love to be able to hear that galloping heartbeat on a whim ;-)
> 
> @ aj: i am of west indian background. nice to see you on here.

The first few weeks felt like they dragged but feels like it is moving much quicker now. l love my doppler! So reassuring to be able to hear the baby when you are feeling a little anxious! I am also of west Indian background. My mother is from Jamaica and father from trinidad. Where is your family from?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sincerevon: Im glad everything turned out well. That blood would drive me insane:wacko:. Im glad baby is so happy as well!:flower:

I went for my second bloods today and my numbers more than doubled. On thursday I had an HCG of 80 and today and HCG of 188.71.:happydance: I go for an early scan on weds. So excited even though I wont see much, it will just make it seem that much more real.

Question: Any of you with BFP's kept thinking your AF was coming? I keep going to the bathroom like a nut thinking im going to see something. I really need to relax:wacko:

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## the_key2005

Von so happy everything was well and baby is doing great. I was just saying to DH that once I start feeling baby move about its going to be a real freaky feeling teehee! cant wait. 
TMI Alert, may grouse you out - early days after getting our bfp I had an increased amount of cm, enough to make you think af has come so kept running to the loo. I tell ya I have never been through so many panty liners, they never warn you about this side effect of pregnancy, eww ennit lol
Mrkc will that make you 6wks at your scan next week?


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Von so happy everything was well and baby is doing great. I was just saying to DH that once I start feeling baby move about its going to be a real freaky feeling teehee! cant wait.
> TMI Alert, may grouse you out - early days after getting our bfp I had an increased amount of cm, enough to make you think af has come so kept running to the loo. I tell ya I have never been through so many panty liners, they never warn you about this side effect of pregnancy, eww ennit lol
> Mrkc will that make you 6wks at your scan next week?

No almost 4 and half weeks, maybe 5. I think this is routine when you have seen a fertility specialist, all the extra care. For example, my progesterone is good but they still have me on progesterone suppositories nightly.:shrug: On thursday is the day I actually see my OB for the 1st prenatal appt. So basically I have 2 drs Im seeing. I only see the FS for 12 weeks. I know weird but I was having problems TTCing so my OB referred me to FS, and since I got BFP under FS care, she has to monitor me for a short time.

Yeah I wear pantyliners everyday anyway. i think thats why I feel like af is coming, so much CM.:wacko:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, i had my biggest temp drop today that i've had so far this cycle so i'm looking for Ov tomorrow or on Monday, everything is right on schedule. Making sure i cover all bases in case i miss the exact day.


----------



## the_key2005

All the best AJ.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. So Ive had my kinda big scare. Yesterday DH and I :sex: and after we did that, I went to bathroom and I was spotting. It was a light pink color, I didnt tell DH, I just started to pray. So today it has tapered off and its almost gone, PRAISE GOD. I think it may be implantation bleed because my AF was due either yesterday or today. I was so nervous and I just said God please. You know how bad we want this, so that we can give this child right back to you, all we want is an opportunity to raise it. So keep me in your prayers girls.:hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

From what my doc told me yesterday, spotting after bd'ing is normal. That's what happened to me. But mine was bright red, and was quite a bit. I'm praying that everything is okay.


----------



## sue247

It sounds like it is not unusual to spot after bding. But you should speak to your doctor just to put your mind at rest. With this pregnancy i avoiding bd'ing until 14 weeks just in case and i just did not want to rock the boat! As i am high risk (having had a MMC previously and premature baby) my doctor advised i avoid it until second trimester. I am sure all is ok, spotting seems so common in pregnancy anyway!

Praying all is ok with your little bean. Just take it easy and stay positive!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks sincerevon. Im gonna talk to DR about this on weds, just to put my mind at rest.

@sue: My dh would :hissy: if he couldnt :sex: for 14 weeks:haha:. He wanted to do it again today but I told him to beat it, like Michael Jackson.:haha:
Thanks for putting my mind to rest a bit. Im better now:hugs:


----------



## the_key2005

Like Sue we also avoided bding until I was in my 13th week, which as you can see wasnt long ago :blush:. DH was very understanding and just as concerned as I was. We didnt want to take any chances and because I been bleeding so much through this pregnancy we didnt want to take risks. DH was fine because there were other ways for us to be intimate and You may find this funny but I was even afraid to have an orgasm so I totally abstained. :blush:


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Like Sue we also avoided bding until I was in my 13th week, which as you can see wasnt long ago :blush:. DH was very understanding and just as concerned as I was. We didnt want to take any chances and because I been bleeding so much through this pregnancy we didnt want to take risks. DH was fine because there were other ways for us to be intimate and You may find this funny but I was even afraid to have an orgasm so I totally abstained. :blush:

Oh wow, well glad you can dtd now.:haha:


----------



## sue247

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks sincerevon. Im gonna talk to DR about this on weds, just to put my mind at rest.
> 
> @sue: My dh would :hissy: if he couldnt :sex: for 14 weeks:haha:. He wanted to do it again today but I told him to beat it, like Michael Jackson.:haha:
> Thanks for putting my mind to rest a bit. Im better now:hugs:

My OH was not happy lol! But at least it was not like my first pregnancy, where i had so much bleeding the doctor said none at all for the whole pregnancy!! So he is just happy to get any :haha: Also to be honest i have had such bad MS this pregnancy since 5 - 6 weeks until 14 weeks really was not in the mood for anything anyway.


----------



## sue247

Congrats on reaching the second trimester The_Key.


----------



## kareen

Happy Monday ladies!!!! It rained most of the weekend so SO and I just chilled. Was really nice. He's been so attentive and taking care of the household chores. He's so cute...calling my from the basement on his cell to ask me what setting to put the washing machine on. LOL

@ sue: My parents are from Nevis. Small island right beside St. Kitts. 

@ Mrskc: Spotting with bd'ing is normal. My dr. told me that there is an increase in blood flow to the "lady garden" area especially to your cervix so it can get irritated from bd'ing. So try not to worry, you will be fine. Just tell hubby to take it easy with the motions. ;-) Regarding that AF feeling....I thought she was on her way on a daily basis and there was nothing ever there...but it's normal.... 

@ The_key: In the very beginnings I had a crazy amount of cm. I had to wear pantyliners daily. I was so excited that I wouldn't have to worry about pads for the next year and then here comes the cm! LOL. It was milky and sometimes yellowy (sorry TMI), but it has slowed down quite a bit. 

Well ladies, I should get back to work. Have a great day!


----------



## AJThomas

ok, my temps are still low today so i guess ov is off for this month, oh well, i just have to make sure i cover all bases everyday for whenever it does happen.


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> ok, my temps are still low today so i guess ov is off for this month, oh well, i just have to make sure i cover all bases everyday for whenever it does happen.

Yeah keep :sex: because you never know when the big O might occur. I didnt O until cd28 if you look at my chart. My cycle was always 34 days except for this month. Praying for your BFP.

Thanks ladies for the reassurance on the spotting. Its very light and brown now. Ill make sure to mention it at my appt on weds.

Its very hot here today, like 98 with heat index of 105-110.:dohh: Luckily Im a teacher and have the summer off:happydance:

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## tickledpink3

keepin fingers X'd for those waitin on that eggy to drop


----------



## kareen

Morning ladies...I have my 12 week ultrasound today. I'm so excited to see this little one again. He/she has been doing some Tae Kwon Do or something in there. During the day bubba won't stay still. I'm not complaining though. I love the feeling! I hope everyone is doing well. Have a great day and chat soon!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Awesome Kareen!:happydance::happydance:

Come back and tell us all about it. I have my first scan tomorrow. I know all will be well.:hugs:

Hope everyone is blessed!


----------



## the_key2005

awww Karen thats fab news. Did LO stay still long enough for you to get a picture? Mrkc looking forward to hear all about your scan and all the best BDing to the ttcng ladies, hope you catch the eggies :hugs:


----------



## sue247

Hope your scan went well today Karen. Are you feeling baby already? Wow, lucky you!

All the best with your scan tomorrow MrsKC.


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies! I had my scan today! It went great! Little bubba wouldn't keep still which explains all the fluttery movements I've been feeling. Measured 12+3. The nuchal translucency was right on point. I had to do bloods. They took 7 tubes of it! Lawd! LOL. We got to hear the heartbeat as I had my ob/gyn appt booked right after the ultrasound as they like to discuss the findings. I go for another u/s at 19 weeks and hopefully the little one will cooperate so that we can see if it's a boy or a girl


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> Hey ladies! I had my scan today! It went great! Little bubba wouldn't keep still which explains all the fluttery movements I've been feeling. Measured 12+3. The nuchal translucency was right on point. I had to do bloods. They took 7 tubes of it! Lawd! LOL. We got to hear the heartbeat as I had my ob/gyn appt booked right after the ultrasound as they like to discuss the findings. I go for another u/s at 19 weeks and hopefully the little one will cooperate so that we can see if it's a boy or a girl

Good! Im so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## sincerevon

Congrats Kareen! I'm so glad things are well. They could barely get a pic of my little one because of all the thrashing about. I still haven't felt anything yet, hopefully soon! My avatar pic is of 11w3d. It was lovely.

My fingers are crossed for everyone TTCing!!

I feel as though a weight has been lifted off my shoulders, I told my job that I'm expecting today and they were great about it. I had been so worried.


----------



## AJThomas

^That's great! Hopefully they'll continue to be very supportive when you need time off and stuff.


----------



## kareen

sincerevon said:


> Congrats Kareen! I'm so glad things are well. They could barely get a pic of my little one because of all the thrashing about. I still haven't felt anything yet, hopefully soon! My avatar pic is of 11w3d. It was lovely.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for everyone TTCing!!
> 
> I feel as though a weight has been lifted off my shoulders, I told my job that I'm expecting today and they were great about it. I had been so worried.


That's great Von! I was also worried about telling my employer as I had only been working about 6 months. They were very good about it.


----------



## kareen

Mrskc: Hope all goes well today for your u/s. Come back and tell us all about it!


----------



## the_key2005

Wow Karen thats fab news, how cool to be feeling baby already. I dont think am feeling LO yet, what does it feel like? I've read it feels like bubbles in your tummy.
Sincerevon good on you for telling work, am so nervous about it. I work in IT and with a bunch of men goodness know how they will take it. I have my 16week appointment soon so will wait till after that to tell them. MrKc how did you get on today?


----------



## tickledpink3

Congrats on getting to see bubs karen. At my 20 week, my baby wouldn't budge, they had to maneuver to find out what she was lol 

Mrskcbrown dont forget to update us!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hiya!

I had an early scan today at my fertility specialist and it went well. They dated us at 4w5d, so only 1 day ahead. We go for another one in 10 days. We get a scan every 2 weeks for 10 weeks because we were initially under the care of a fertility specialist and this is their procedure. Im not complaining, I want to see the little bub everytime I can. I think it will help to ease my mind some. It was just a little black dot but I was just happy to see something there.

Tomorrow we go to OB to get this party started.

I was trying to ease into the pregnancy forums for first tri and for february 2011 but there have been so many losses this past week, its making me nervous. I had to stop checking in over there. Everyday I pray we make it to term.

I hope everyone is well.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

The losses can be disheartening but you have to trust in Him. And good that you will be getting frequent scans. That means the next time you go, you should see a heartbeat! :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Just thought to pop by and say hello to you ladies. Almost feel out of place here :)

Hope all your pregnancies are progressing well. 

Glad your scan went well, Mrskc. With God on your side, you definitely have nothing to worry about.

Take care, you all! :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

I have a high temperature today so i finally have crosshairs for CD17. Now comes the waiting and SS.


----------



## kareen

Hey all! Hope everyone is doing well. 

@the_key: at first it felt like bubbles so i chalked it up to gas, but since this will be my 3rd live birth i know what i'm feeling. but now it just feels like something swiping the inside of my tummy. it's really hard to explain, but what i do know is that when you feel it you will know 

@tickled: thanks. this little one moves about a lot. mostly during the day so hopefully he/she will continue that pattern of up during the day and sleep at night! LOL

@mrskc: glad to hear all went well with the u/s. and you get them every 2 weeks? that's great. it's so lovely to see their progress. make sure to get pics each time to compare them and have a timeline. 

@isi: don't you dare feel out of place! we have all been in the same place trying to get pregnant. have faith. feel free to "use" us by asking questions and going through our experiences with us. by the time you get pregnant it will be old hat to you and you will breeze through your pregnancy. LOL. whether you are pregnant right now or not, we are all here to support each other in every way we can. and that goes for anyone else. no one is out of place here. we're all sisters and sisters support each other. i'm not going to stop and i think i speak for us all. ;-) 

@aj: good luck! we're right along with you during your tww! Yahoo!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi: You are not out of place.:hugs: You are our sister and we are here for you! We "heart" you!:kiss: So we will be here until you get your BFP and thereafter.:thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much Mrskc & Kareen :hugs:. I love being part of such a loving community of women. I look forward to when I'll be able to trade pregnancy stories with you! But in the meantime, like Kareen said, I'll just learn from you guys :). 

Loving the latest ticker Mrskc! :thumbup:


----------



## Nightnurse

Congrats *Mrskc & Kareen *I am glad that everything is going well and will continue to do so

@*Isi *I was about to pm you to see how everything is going I normally see you on monthly thread waiting for AF not to show and havent seen or heard much lately,whats the update on *AF*?I am *NOT* expecting her any day now,I can so relate to what you said I was beginning to feel out of place,I am thrilled for all the PG ladies here but can help but feel a little down that I cant join in,Hope everything is ok though


----------



## kareen

good morning ladies...just saying a quick hello to everyone! it's such a beautiful day and my mom is coming in today from out of town for the weekend so i'm excited about that. she hasn't seen me in over a month and my tummy has popped i look like i'm 6 months along! she will be shocked to see me LOL. wishing everyone a great weekend!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Nightnurse! I was wondering where you were :). AF showed for me 2 days ago, but I was expecting it. My DH was away during my fertile window last cycle :dohh:, so we couldn't BD at the right time. So, it's CD3 for me. I have really high hopes for this cycle. Just praying to God to bless us this cycle #20 :thumbup:. I pray AF does not show for you, Nightnurse!!! When do you test?

I love it when pregnant ladies just start to show. I'm sure your Mom will probably be so emotional, Kareen! Is this your first baby?


----------



## kareen

No Isi...this is my third. I "popped" very early with my second son, at about 2 months, looked more like 5 months...then stayed that size until about 8 months when he was born. I assume it will be the same with this one. I was supposed to have another ultrsound at 18 weeks but was advised by the ultrasound tech to wait until 19 weeks as my uterus is stretched from the previous pregnancies and that makes it hard to get a good picture. Apparently it's not uncommon for a woman with previous pregnancies to show quite early. At least I'm going along with that b/c the thought of it just being fat makes me depressed. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> good morning ladies...just saying a quick hello to everyone! it's such a beautiful day and my mom is coming in today from out of town for the weekend so i'm excited about that. she hasn't seen me in over a month and my tummy has popped i look like i'm 6 months along! she will be shocked to see me LOL. wishing everyone a great weekend!

Hey Kareen my mom will be here from Chicago for a week tomorrow as well:happydance:. Make sure to enjoy her, as I will enjoy mines.

Nightnurse, you and isi are not out of place. Keep coming on.:hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

kareen said:


> good morning ladies...just saying a quick hello to everyone! it's such a beautiful day and my mom is coming in today from out of town for the weekend so i'm excited about that. she hasn't seen me in over a month and my tummy has popped i look like i'm 6 months along! she will be shocked to see me LOL. wishing everyone a great weekend!

Thats so great that your mom is coming,its so cool that she gets to see her baby PG with a baby,I she showers you with lots of :hugs: enjoy :happydance:


----------



## Nightnurse

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi Nightnurse! I was wondering where you were :). AF showed for me 2 days ago, but I was expecting it. My DH was away during my fertile window last cycle :dohh:, so we couldn't BD at the right time. So, it's CD3 for me. I have really high hopes for this cycle. Just praying to God to bless us this cycle #20 :thumbup:. I pray AF does not show for you, Nightnurse!!! When do you test?

I was stalking the *june threads in the 2ww*,lol,like you I was totally expecting AF to show cause I cannot deal with any more dissapointments and *CM *has changed to a very light pinkish color so really think she will show,she doesnt come full on till the 3rd or 4th day so I can relax still for a few days,keep me updated :hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

mrskcbrown said:


> kareen said:
> 
> 
> Nightnurse, you and isi are not out of place. Keep coming on.:hugs:
> 
> 
> *I'm sure we will,you all have been such inspiration,and if Isi every needs to vent she has a friend in me and i'm sure you guys too,thanks *Click to expand...


----------



## sue247

kareen said:


> No Isi...this is my third. I "popped" very early with my second son, at about 2 months, looked more like 5 months...then stayed that size until about 8 months when he was born. I assume it will be the same with this one. I was supposed to have another ultrsound at 18 weeks but was advised by the ultrasound tech to wait until 19 weeks as my uterus is stretched from the previous pregnancies and that makes it hard to get a good picture. Apparently it's not uncommon for a woman with previous pregnancies to show quite early. At least I'm going along with that b/c the thought of it just being fat makes me depressed. LOL LOL LOL

This is my second and i started showing early too. I think i had a bump at around 12 weeks and was in maternity clothes then too! With my first pregnancy i was in my normal clothes for a long time - even went to a wedding and had on a fitted dress and no one could tell! Now i feel soo big!
Hope everyone is ok. Isi would be lovely to see you get your BFP - hope next month is your month.


----------



## PurpleKisses

sue247 said:


> kareen said:
> 
> 
> No Isi...this is my third. I "popped" very early with my second son, at about 2 months, looked more like 5 months...then stayed that size until about 8 months when he was born. I assume it will be the same with this one. I was supposed to have another ultrsound at 18 weeks but was advised by the ultrasound tech to wait until 19 weeks as my uterus is stretched from the previous pregnancies and that makes it hard to get a good picture. Apparently it's not uncommon for a woman with previous pregnancies to show quite early. At least I'm going along with that b/c the thought of it just being fat makes me depressed. LOL LOL LOL
> 
> This is my second and i started showing early too. I think i had a bump at around 12 weeks and was in maternity clothes then too! With my first pregnancy i was in my normal clothes for a long time - even went to a wedding and had on a fitted dress and no one could tell! Now i feel soo big!
> Hope everyone is ok. Isi would be lovely to see you get your BFP - hope next month is your month.Click to expand...

I'm having "bump envy" lol! With my 1st, I didn't fully pop until around 20 wks or so but I was in maternity clothes before then. With this one, I just look a little thicker and I've moved up a size in pants...nothing major. I've only gained about 4 lbs so far (compared to 8lbs with my 1st). I've heard you start to show sooner with subsequent pregnancies and I was actually looking forward to that! According to my OH and my friends, I'm starting to look "quite healthy" and of course they can tell I'm pregnant, but I just feel fat lol :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> sue247 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kareen said:
> 
> 
> No Isi...this is my third. I "popped" very early with my second son, at about 2 months, looked more like 5 months...then stayed that size until about 8 months when he was born. I assume it will be the same with this one. I was supposed to have another ultrsound at 18 weeks but was advised by the ultrasound tech to wait until 19 weeks as my uterus is stretched from the previous pregnancies and that makes it hard to get a good picture. Apparently it's not uncommon for a woman with previous pregnancies to show quite early. At least I'm going along with that b/c the thought of it just being fat makes me depressed. LOL LOL LOL
> 
> This is my second and i started showing early too. I think i had a bump at around 12 weeks and was in maternity clothes then too! With my first pregnancy i was in my normal clothes for a long time - even went to a wedding and had on a fitted dress and no one could tell! Now i feel soo big!
> Hope everyone is ok. Isi would be lovely to see you get your BFP - hope next month is your month.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having "bump envy" lol! With my 1st, I didn't fully pop until around 20 wks or so but I was in maternity clothes before then. With this one, I just look a little thicker and I've moved up a size in pants...nothing major. I've only gained about 4 lbs so far (compared to 8lbs with my 1st). I've heard you start to show sooner with subsequent pregnancies and I was actually looking forward to that! According to my OH and my friends, I'm starting to look "quite healthy" and of course they can tell I'm pregnant, but I just feel fat lol :(Click to expand...

I cant wait to get my bump either. Im taking it one day at a time though.:hugs: Just trying to enjoy every little precious moment.


----------



## sincerevon

I'm definitely having bump envy! LOL! I'm not showing AT ALL. When I tell people I'm expecting, they looked concerned for me. I guess I'll just be a late bloomer. My appetite still hasn't come back yet, so I'm still losing some weight.


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> I'm definitely having bump envy! LOL! I'm not showing AT ALL. When I tell people I'm expecting, they looked concerned for me. I guess I'll just be a late bloomer. My appetite still hasn't come back yet, so I'm still losing some weight.

Girl your bump is coming. Tell those onlookers to hush, LOL. Probably right at 16 weeks maybe even less. Im the one that has a helluva time to wait, LOL. When I was BFP with my daughter it seems I started to show quickly but im not sure can remember much. That was almost 10 yrs ago:dohh:. I already feel so bloated but this is number 2 so maybe ill show sooner. Who knows? :haha:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey MrsK, how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? I know what you mean by taking it slow. I'm kinda happy that I'm almost out of the 1st tri, though. The morning sickness is for the birds :wacko:

My 1st pregnancy was a breeze compared to this one so far...but it's a blessing nonetheless :)

~Sincerevon, I know what you mean. I don't have an appetite at all and I've actually lost 2lbs since I weighed myself a few days ago. I don't know where it's going because I haven't been very active since the doctor put me on bedrest for a while...so who knows :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey MrsK, how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? I know what you mean by taking it slow. I'm kinda happy that I'm almost out of the 1st tri, though. The morning sickness is for the birds :wacko:
> 
> My 1st pregnancy was a breeze compared to this one so far...but it's a blessing nonetheless :)
> 
> ~Sincerevon, I know what you mean. I don't have an appetite at all and I've actually lost 2lbs since I weighed myself a few days ago. I don't know where it's going because I haven't been very active since the doctor put me on bedrest for a while...so who knows :shrug:

Im good so far. Just fatigue and sore boobs. I cant wait to be outta first tri either but I have until Aug 12 which seems like an eternity away. Summer break will be over first week of august and teachers have to go back, so hopefully things will speed up then.

What part of VA are you from? DH is from Richmond.


----------



## beanni #1

Hey ladies, i've got the total opposite. This is my first and I swear i've had a bump since about 10 weeks. Ok most of it was bloating, and incredibly uncomfortable.

The bloat is going down, and i think its more baby now. Haven't really told work so was hoping to be able to hide it for a lil while longer, but not at the rate I'm going....LOL

I guess I have been very lucky as no sickness or loss of appetite, just constant tiredness. I am really hoping not to put on too much weight while pregnant but when all you do is eat and sleep, i fear i'm fighting a loosing battle.

oh well if I have an extra couple of rolls as a result of having a baby its a price i'd pay every time :)


----------



## the_key2005

Am like you Beanni, at first it was just bloat but now there is no denying it. I normally have a flat tum so its very noticeable. I too havent told work yet so am having to hide behind big cardigans lol. My work trousers dont fit anymore so am mostly in dresses and skirts with an elastic waist, still too small for maternity wear. Am still waiting to blossom, I still get headaches, constant trips to the loo and the pressure in my low abdomen is so uncomfortable specially when the bladder is full but my appetite is hugh lol. When will I start to glow?? :-(


----------



## sincerevon

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey MrsK, how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? I know what you mean by taking it slow. I'm kinda happy that I'm almost out of the 1st tri, though. The morning sickness is for the birds :wacko:
> 
> My 1st pregnancy was a breeze compared to this one so far...but it's a blessing nonetheless :)
> 
> ~Sincerevon, I know what you mean. I don't have an appetite at all and I've actually lost 2lbs since I weighed myself a few days ago. I don't know where it's going because I haven't been very active since the doctor put me on bedrest for a while...so who knows :shrug:

My appetite seems to be coming back, but I can't seem to keep the weight on. I think I'm down nearly 10 pounds by now, but I'm sure it'll come back later on. :)


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, this thread is more of a pregnancy thread than a TTC thread now, that's great!

AFM, just riding out the 2ww and hoping i can cross over to the BFP side soon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

:dust:AJ! I hope you do join us soon.

Maybe we need a African-American BFP thread? You ladies up for that? We can still love on our sisters on the TTC side because this is where my heart is, but maybe its hard for some sisters to stomach while they are TTC?

BFP ladies and TTC ladies chime in and let me know what you would prefer?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^We're gonna feel lonely if so many of you migrate, ya'll would still have to check in here VERY often.


----------



## PurpleKisses

MrsK I'm from Alexandria but I live in Hampton now. My 1st tri started flying by when I got to about 7 wks...even with me being on bed rest for the past 2 wks. I'm kinda glad that it has because my nausea is horrible...in plus, I'm ready to go to see my midwife again in 2wks and get the ok to be active again. 

I think it would be a great idea to start a BFP thread...I don't want to intrude on the ladies who are still TTC..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok so its a yes for purple kisses.

Aj: Yes we would definitely be checking in. Not sure if I will yet, just want to get the opinions of others. I want to make sure everyone is comfortable.:hugs:


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies...hope everyone is well. I had a great weekend. My mom came in from out of town and we had the best weekend. She really gets along with OH and he always makes her feel so welcome. We were up until after 2am just talking and laughing. OH even stays up with us. He's the best and my mom just loves him. How was your weekend with your mom Mrskc? She must be overjoyed for you and your hubby 

Von: Don't speak too soon. How much you want to bet in the next week or so you end up popping and looking 5 months pregnant?! LOL.


----------



## Catwoman83

Hi Ladies add me to the circle, I am from Detroit, Mi, currently residing in Southfield Mi, having some issues here....and hoping for my :bfp: real soon! I am currently on Maca ROOT hopefully that helps me, I am losing faith...And these boards truly do give me inspiration/hope. I am hoping for a 2011 baby!!!

:help:


----------



## kareen

Welcome Catwoman83!


----------



## AJThomas

Welcome Catwoman! You should join the Maca thread too.


----------



## Catwoman83

Thanks Ladies for the warm welcome..Do you have the link for Maca? I need to seriously hear some success stories... I am really pushing for a 2011 :wohoo: :baby: 

:kiss:


----------



## AJThomas

Here's the link: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/276315-calling-all-ladies-taking-maca-were-beginning-collect-those-bfps.html


----------



## Isi Buttercup

O-kay! I guess my idea of being part of a thread was kinda different. I thought it would be a means to share with other women of colour, regardless of where they are in this ttc journey. So suddenly having a new spin off thread and people migrating and "checking in" sure as heck isn't what I had in mind when I joined this thread. I think I speak for the others ttc that even though we might not be able to relate with some of your experiences, we've still felt bonded on this thread and do share in your happiness. Suddenly now forming some kind of "exclusivity" is very hurtful and if you were to put yourselves in our shoes, I'm sure you'd also be hurt if some members decide to up and leave and form their own thread. 

But then again, I probably am the only one feeling this way. It already appears like there are more in favour than not. Wish all of you all the best. I guess the rest of us will just have to manage on our own. What I do know is when I do get my bfp, I sure as heck won't up and leave this thread.


----------



## AJThomas

I agree Isi, it should be for women of color wherever they are in their journey so you speak for the both of us.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome catwoman! I am so glad that you have decided to join us and if I can help in anyway, please let me know. I TTC'd for 15 months, so I know what you are when you say "losing hope":hugs:. I also have several girlfriends and sorors that live in Detroit/Southfield area. I go there quite often because Im originally from Chicago. 

@Isi/AJthomas: Ok let me start by saying that I do not intend to leave this thread, heck I started it. Someone made the indication that they kinda felt out of place and I addressed it because I do not want anyone to feel out of place. We talk about pregnancy things and we talk about TTC things but I know for _some_people, the talk of pregnancy and they havent received theirs yet can be sad or disheartening. There are *more* people for keeping this thread as opposed to a crossover thread. Now when I was TTCing it was fine for me either way, because I love to celebrate others triumphs. So yes this thread will still stand and I do not and Im sure others do not plan on leaving anytime soon. Hopefully this is taken in love, because I dont know any other way of saying this.:hugs:

@Kareen: Yes we are having a great time. My mom and grandma are here until friday. We have been shopping and talking and watching TV. My parents absolutely love my husband. He calls them mom and dad and says that he has a great set of in-laws. Its a blessing when the family takes in your DH as their own because I hear of horror stories and not sure I could marry a man, my parents didnt love and approve of. My hubby is such a provider and hardworker and I just thank God for him.

Hope everyone is doing well on this wonderful day that He has blessed us with.:happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

^I understand what you're saying and you have a point, i know it can be very frustrating when you've been trying a while and everyone else seems to be getting a BFP but you, personally i'm not at that place yet and i love hearing the experiences and updates of all of you cause it helps me prepare for when my turn comes but i understand how it could make someone feel bad so whatever you think is best.


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> ^I understand what you're saying and you have a point, i know it can be very frustrating when you've been trying a while and everyone else seems to be getting a BFP but you, personally i'm not at that place yet and i love hearing the experiences and updates of all of you cause it helps me prepare for when my turn comes but i understand how it could make someone feel bad so whatever you think is best.

By the way your chart looks great! Much better than last month. Hopefully this is it for you. I love stalking charts. I still look at mines daily, still in a lot of disbelief lol:haha:


----------



## AJThomas

^Lol, thanks. I look at yours a lot too! Check to see how close mine looks to it.:winkwink:


----------



## sincerevon

kareen said:


> Hey ladies...hope everyone is well. I had a great weekend. My mom came in from out of town and we had the best weekend. She really gets along with OH and he always makes her feel so welcome. We were up until after 2am just talking and laughing. OH even stays up with us. He's the best and my mom just loves him. How was your weekend with your mom Mrskc? She must be overjoyed for you and your hubby
> 
> Von: Don't speak too soon. How much you want to bet in the next week or so you end up popping and looking 5 months pregnant?! LOL.

LOL! You're right, I probably just put my foot in my mouth. I guess I just want to FEEL pregnant. My symptoms have really tapered down lately.


----------



## sincerevon

Catwoman83 said:


> Hi Ladies add me to the circle, I am from Detroit, Mi, currently residing in Southfield Mi, having some issues here....and hoping for my :bfp: real soon! I am currently on Maca ROOT hopefully that helps me, I am losing faith...And these boards truly do give me inspiration/hope. I am hoping for a 2011 baby!!!
> 
> :help:

Welcome! I live in Michigan, and work in Detroit. Don't lose faith, I know it's hard, but your blessing is soon to come!


----------



## Mama C

i live in the Uk and has been TTc for 5 yrs. On metformin at the moment and hoping for a miracle from God.


----------



## kareen

Welcome Mama!!!! There have been some miracles occurring here in this forum so you have come to the right place. 

Mrskc: Glad to hear you're having a great time with mama and gmama. Family is great. I'm very close with mine. 

Von: I have actually been feeling a lot better lately. Still get some occassional nausea but if I eat regularly it seems to be ok. Possibly b/c I'm getting farther along in the pregnancy maybe things are settling down a bit. I know this little one is growing as my belly is quite high and big. 

Aj & Isi: Please don't be offended by the "new thread suggestion". If everyone is comfortable with how things are then so be it. Like the saying goes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. We just want everyone to feel welcome and appreciated. That's why it was just a suggestion. Nothing is set in stone. We get everyone's opinions and move from there. Either way I want to be able to continue to "speak" to everyone here in this forum


----------



## AJThomas

^I wasn't offended at all, perish the thought. I just think its cool to have a thread with people at various stages so people like me know what to expect when my turn comes along, i've learned so much here that pregnant ladies i know IRL dont talk about at all, i dont want that to change.


----------



## beanni #1

Hi ladies,

I definitely would have felt bad if there was a need to create a new group. But I do understand how / why the suggestion came about. Even though everything on here is said and done with love you have to be conscious you are not inadvertently hurting or upsetting anyone....this technically is a TTC thread.

Isi the support and joy you have shown to others in just the time I've been here is truly amazing, I don't think any of the ladies who know you would simply just abandon you like that.

I'm not much of an expert on TTC or even pregnancy for that matter so I chime in now and then but those that are (e.g. MrsKC) def do talk about both and share their knowledge.

I for one stopped seeing this thread as a TTC thread a long time ago and more as a sisterhood where we can all talk about whatever it is we are going through, while of course being sensitive to others :flower:


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi all,I am under stand what Isi and AJ were saying when the thread started it was about us all TTC and as time went by some members got their BFP and we are all glad but its now BFP more and TTC a few and all is good and well with seeing how everyone is doin in their PG but to think that we would like you all to go off and create your very own little PG thread is depressing please stay and let us continue as it was before if you have a PG journal place it in your siggys so we can send our well wishes for you still and others can talk of morning sickness and such,but dont feel like you have to create a new thread because of us,yes we feel down to hear about you all waiting on bumps and not being able to add or 2 cents worth but *WE STILL LOVE YOU REGARDLESS*

P.S .Some of us have TTC journals,you might want to take a look and support us,we can use some more friends


----------



## hopeful64

Hey Ladies! I have been ttc#1 for 18+ months, and I live in Marietta, GA. 

Congrats to all the ladies who already got their BFPs, and the rest of us who are still waiting, our MIRACLE is on the way!


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopeful64 said:


> Hey Ladies! I have been ttc#1 for 18+ months, and I live in Marietta, GA.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who already got their BFPs, and the rest of us who are still waiting, our MIRACLE is on the way!

Hey:hi:, how are you? So glad you are here. Feel free to join in at anytime. Yes! Your miracle is on the way. I was TTC for 15 months. Praying for you! Where are you at in your cycle now?:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

I know I'm not goin no where and here to support all the ladies! Now who has a 2ww coming up or goin through it? Anybody due to test?


----------



## AJThomas

I'm due to test! Was gonna try and wait until Sunday but i dont think i'll make it, lol. I was nervous and i had some light spotting and i got all depressed that AF was coming but i went and wrestled it out with God and left it with him, then i went and had a shower and there was no sign of any spotting whatsoever!! So i am giving thanks and VERY hopeful this is it for me!


----------



## sincerevon

AJThomas said:


> I'm due to test! Was gonna try and wait until Sunday but i dont think i'll make it, lol. I was nervous and i had some light spotting and i got all depressed that AF was coming but i went and wrestled it out with God and left it with him, then i went and had a shower and there was no sign of any spotting whatsoever!! So i am giving thanks and VERY hopeful this is it for me!

I had spotting at your stage AJ! I got so down because I thought it was AF coming to get me, but I ended up getting my BFP!!!! I hope this is it for you. :flower:


----------



## kareen

morning ladies!!!! we had an earthquake yesterday. the epicenter was about 61 miles north of ottawa but we felt it even here in markham.(markham is a suburb just north of toronto). i was at work in my office and when things started shaking i thought it was just some pregnancy dizziness LOL, until i heard a bunch of people around asking "...did u feel that?!..." was crazy! anyways, no major damage, nobody seriously hurt. was kind of scary though. anyways.....back to business...LOL...

@ hopeful...welcome, you have come to the right place! 

@ tickled: 32 weeks already?! wow, time flies. you must be super excited 

@ aj: fingers, toes, legs...everything crossed for you girl. ;-)

hope everyone has great day. chat soon...


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls, I would hate to think I was making anyone uncomfortable about talking about my pregnancy, am actually glad we are discussing this. I would hate for the group to split. We started off together and should continue to support each other.
Purplekiss do you mind me asking why you was assigned bed rest? I was diagnosed with a subchronic hematoma at the start of this pregnancy and have been bleeding on and off through out this pregnancy. Yesterday I had a massive bleed and ended up in A&E (emergency). Baby is doing fine thank goodness but I have been signed off work and given strick instructions to take it easy and complete bed rest for two weeks. So ladies you will start to see more of me on here now . Will be praying for all our TTCers and also for healthy 9mths to the rest of us. :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^Glad to know that everything is fine with the baby and you got some holiday out of it!:haha: 

AFM, i took a test this morning and it was BFN but i'm not discouraged, i am holding on to God cause i know if yesterday was implantation today is probably too early for the test to pick up enough hcg so i'm just waiting a few more days to see what happens.


----------



## rai

Hi ladies. 
I'm just stopping in. Wow, so
Much has changed. First,Congrats to All the bps!! Mrskc, your story is an inspiration to all ladies. I am so happy for u and your hubby. 

To all those in the 2ww and still ttc, keep faith. Your lo will come. 

My pregnancy is going ok, but lately it seems as if things have been happening. I'll have to write more later. I'm typing this on my phone. Just wanted to say hi. Even though I may not check in everyday, you ladies are in my thoughts.

Ps: I like keeping one thread.


----------



## tickledpink3

@AJ-I started testing from 10dpo and was getting BFN's then got my BFP at 12dpo. So if God willing, we are goin to douse you in some baby dust and keep fx'd

@kareen- I'm so ready for this to be over. This little is whoopin my behind lol I see you are in 2nd tri now. Congrats!

@the key- please please please get all the rest. I mean dont get up unless it's to use the bathroom or eat. Don't make me send you a magazine subscription :haha:


----------



## the_key2005

Tickledpink, girl you too funny, I laughed so hard you nearly gave me a stitch lol, about a magazine subscription lol.
AJ hun dont give up yet, sending you loads of :dust:. Rai nice to hear from you, I hope all the things that have been going on arent all bad.


----------



## AJThomas

^I'm not giving up at all, i leave it all to God, this is actually the calmest i've been since the 2ww started.:haha: temps are still up so i'm feeling good.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key: Im glad all is well. I would be scared to death to move.:wacko: Im glad the baby is ok too.

@aj: I got bfp at 11dpo but I thought I was 13dpo because chart had wrong O day. So praying for your BFP!

I make 6 weeks tomorrow and Im so happy:happydance:. Im thanking God for every little milestone. I have my heartbeat scan next weds at 6w5d:happydance:


----------



## hopeful64

mrskcbrown said:


> hopeful64 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies! I have been ttc#1 for 18+ months, and I live in Marietta, GA.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who already got their BFPs, and the rest of us who are still waiting, our MIRACLE is on the way!
> 
> Hey:hi:, how are you? So glad you are here. Feel free to join in at anytime. Yes! Your miracle is on the way. I was TTC for 15 months. Praying for you! Where are you at in your cycle now?:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks dear! I'm doing well and you? congrats again on you bfp!
i have PCOS and My RE wants me to be on Actoplusmet (Actos and Metformin) alone for 3 months before he will add clomid for to it. I have been on it for 2 months now and it hasn't really regulated my cycle, so I'm going in for my follow-up next month and to get clomid added to my regimen. 
I tried clomid alone for 4 cycles last year with my ObGyn but didn't work for me, so when I got referred to the RE, he said it will be better to sort out the hormones first with Actoplusmet before trying clomid again.


----------



## Catwoman83

Thanks Kareen..I can totally understand where you are coming from Buttercup I have been in other threads, where the majority of the ladies that get the BFP suddenly stop posting as much! I love the ones that stick around stories are very inspiring.... I am sending Blessings and Love to everyone!!!:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

the_key2005 said:


> Hi girls, I would hate to think I was making anyone uncomfortable about talking about my pregnancy, am actually glad we are discussing this. I would hate for the group to split. We started off together and should continue to support each other.
> Purplekiss do you mind me asking why you was assigned bed rest? I was diagnosed with a subchronic hematoma at the start of this pregnancy and have been bleeding on and off through out this pregnancy. Yesterday I had a massive bleed and ended up in A&E (emergency). Baby is doing fine thank goodness but I have been signed off work and given strick instructions to take it easy and complete bed rest for two weeks. So ladies you will start to see more of me on here now . Will be praying for all our TTCers and also for healthy 9mths to the rest of us. :hugs:

Hey the_key,

When I went for my midwife appt a couple weeks ago, she noticed that my cervix looked "a little strange". I had a LEEP done a couple years ago and she said that she was worried about my cervix and that with a lot of activity, it may start to dilate way too early. I had to go back a week later to get my labs done and I was having cramping and moderate spotting so she put me on bed rest until I could get booked in at the hospital for an ultrasound to make sure my cervix isn't shortening (?). Anyway, today I woke up and was cramping a lot and was spotting heavier than usual with some clots, so I went to the ER. The doctor took one look at my cervix and said he was also concerned. He did a swab to test me for any infections and the slightest touch from the swab made my cervix bleed. When he swabbed my cervix, he said it looked like I had been cut. Apparently, part of my cervix (where the LEEP was performed) didn't heal properly and is eroded and the increase of blood flow down there just made things worse. 

Any considerable amount of walking or activity can cause me to bleed and/or cramp so my MW just wants to make sure I don't over do it so she put me on bed rest and pelvic rest. She told me that I didn't have to be on complete bed rest, but I need to really limit my activity (not like I'm really active now anyway). Apparently, my bleeding and cramping was caused by the grocery shopping and errand runs I did yesterday (go figure :dohh:)...


----------



## the_key2005

awww purplekiss, am so sorry to hear about all you been through. Please take it easy. Was the LEEP done after jay was born? I am familiar with what a LEEP is as my mother had one a few years ago. Gosh am only on day two of my bed rest and already i know how diffficult it is to just stay in bed when you know there is so much to do. The hoovering is way overdue but with the football on i know DH wont get round to it till we are knee deep in dust *sigh*
AJ hun when you testing again?
awww catwoman thank you for the blessings, wihing you the same also :hugs:. I plan to stick around for as long as possible


----------



## Catwoman83

mrskcbrown said:


> Welcome catwoman! I am so glad that you have decided to join us and if I can help in anyway, please let me know. I TTC'd for 15 months, so I know what you are when you say "losing hope":hugs:. I also have several girlfriends and sorors that live in Detroit/Southfield area. I go there quite often because Im originally from Chicago.
> 
> @Isi/AJthomas: Ok let me start by saying that I do not intend to leave this thread, heck I started it. Someone made the indication that they kinda felt out of place and I addressed it because I do not want anyone to feel out of place. We talk about pregnancy things and we talk about TTC things but I know for _some_people, the talk of pregnancy and they havent received theirs yet can be sad or disheartening. There are *more* people for keeping this thread as opposed to a crossover thread. Now when I was TTCing it was fine for me either way, because I love to celebrate others triumphs. So yes this thread will still stand and I do not and Im sure others do not plan on leaving anytime soon. Hopefully this is taken in love, because I dont know any other way of saying this.:hugs:
> 
> @Kareen: Yes we are having a great time. My mom and grandma are here until friday. We have been shopping and talking and watching TV. My parents absolutely love my husband. He calls them mom and dad and says that he has a great set of in-laws. Its a blessing when the family takes in your DH as their own because I hear of horror stories and not sure I could marry a man, my parents didnt love and approve of. My hubby is such a provider and hardworker and I just thank God for him.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well on this wonderful day that He has blessed us with.:happydance:

Thank you for the warm welcome! That is good to know, I travel to Chicago often.... Hey ladies I think I am just gonna drop to my news and pray hard! I am really getting discouraged....I was told my 5th house was empty:growlmad: Maybe its time to leave it to God and go to him, and leave the whole psychic/astrology predictions alone:shrug:

In any event I am praying for all of you ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

The_key, i'm not sure when i'm testing, probably on Sunday if excitement doesn't get the better of me first but at this point i feel like i'll just be testing to CONFIRM that i'm pregnant, not to tell me cause right now i'm pretty sure that i am with all the symptoms and high temps i'm seeing. You ladies will definitely be the first to know when i confirm the good news.

Catwoman, that's the best thing you can do in my opinion. Do the best you can and trust God to do the rest. God respects true faith and He says if you say something and DO NOT DOUBT that what you say WILL happen, then He will do it because He cannot disappoint true faith. So leave it to Him, i will definitely be praying for you.


----------



## PurpleKisses

the_key,

Yeah, Jay was about 18 months when I had it done. They actually found abnormal cells at my 6wk check up after he was born and they never went away. I'm trying so hard to take it easy but OH takes forever to get stuff done sometimes. In plus, he's not here all of the time either. I'm not very familiar with subchorionic hematomas but I did some internet searching and I'm wishing you the best! Please make sure to take it easy.:hugs: Are you on bedrest for the rest of your pregnancy? I go for cervical testing on Aug 16th so I'm hoping that they'll tell me that my cervix is competent enough for me to at least exercise a little. I've had so much water retention in the past weeks from being inactive. :(

AJ~ I'm so excited for you! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

@catwoman: Yes get on your knees and pray and leave the rest to God. I think that is your best choice. God has the final say and in His perfect timing, you will get your baby. I think we tend to forget that "*perfect timing*" part but now that I got my BFP, I see what he means. For example, His timing was perfect for this baby because I deliver around Feb 18 and Ill take 12 weeks off. Well being a teacher that means school will be over by the time I go back to work. So then Ill have three months in summer for a total of 6 months with the baby! Now thats definitely perfect timing, LOL!:haha: Im praying for you:hugs:!

@Purplekisses and The_key: Please take it easy. Both of your situations are so delicate.:hugs: Im praying hard for you all.

@AJ: Girl that chart is da bomb:happydance:. I truly hope that it is a BFP chart. Ive been stalking it daily.

@hopeful/kareen/tickeledpink: Hope yall doing well:thumbup:


----------



## kareen

Hey all! Just stopping by to say 'hi'!!! Just a quick question for you guys...how long do you all get for maternity leave? Will you be taking the whole time off or going back to work earlier? We get 1 year here in Ontario but that's at 55% of your pay. Kind of hard when you still have 100% of your bills! LOL. I will still most likely take the full year. Plus, it makes it a bit cheaper for daycare once the child is 1 year instead of a few months. I'm blessed because the daycare that my boys went to is great. My eldest son is almost 11 and he had been at the daycare since he was 2 so I know the workers well and would have no issues leaving this baby there.


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> Hey all! Just stopping by to say 'hi'!!! Just a quick question for you guys...how long do you all get for maternity leave? Will you be taking the whole time off or going back to work earlier? We get 1 year here in Ontario but that's at 55% of your pay. Kind of hard when you still have 100% of your bills! LOL. I will still most likely take the full year. Plus, it makes it a bit cheaper for daycare once the child is 1 year instead of a few months. I'm blessed because the daycare that my boys went to is great. My eldest son is almost 11 and he had been at the daycare since he was 2 so I know the workers well and would have no issues leaving this baby there.

Gurl you are blessed in Canada! We get 12 weeks with 6 weeks paid. Luckily I have disability so Ill get paid 65% of my pay those last 6 weeks. Also Im a teacher so I get the summer off, so Ill have approximately 6 months off with the baby. Then back to work I go in August. I dont know how we are going to fit daycare into this already tight budget. We are strategizing now. DH is going to have to get a second job, his first one just aint going to cut it.:shrug:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls, here in the UK the Statutory Maternity Leave is for 52 weeks. I intead to take all of this, only 39wks of this is paid, but with my employer's maternity pay scheme even though not great, am hoping we will get by. It will be a little difficult and we are saving hard for next year but like Karen says it will be cheaper for childcare once bab is over a year old.
Purplekiss am on bed rest for 2wks only they are hoping the bleeding would have cleared by then and hopefully the hematoma would have reduced in size.
AJ am so excited for you, what are your symptoms? Bet DH is over the moon :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Hi girls, here in the UK the Statutory Maternity Leave is for 52 weeks. I intead to take all of this, only 39wks of this is paid, but with my employer's maternity pay scheme even though not great, am hoping we will get by. It will be a little difficult and we are saving hard for next year but like Karen says it will be cheaper for childcare once bab is over a year old.
> Purplekiss am on bed rest for 2wks only they are hoping the bleeding would have cleared by then and hopefully the hematoma would have reduced in size.
> AJ am so excited for you, what are your symptoms? Bet DH is over the moon :)

Gurl you blessed too! The US sucks when it comes to maternity leave:nope:


----------



## the_key2005

mrskcbrown said:


> Gurl you blessed too! The US sucks when it comes to maternity leave:nope:

gosh girl am sitting here in shock, its unbelievable. Childcare here is crazy, am hoping mum will come spend 6months with us after I go back to work but she lives all the way in Australia. My MIL passed some time ago (God rest her soul) which only leaves my FIL so we have no choice but to put bab into fulltime daycare and that can cost anywhere from £500 - £700 ($750 - $1050) per month or more depending on your location. Mad isnt it? It almost makes sense for one of us to just stay home.


----------



## AJThomas

the_key i have tried not to say to much to DH until i know something for sure cause i dont want to get his hopes up and then disappoint him but he is all excited already, keeps rubbing and kissing my tummy.:flower:

As for symptoms, i'm peeing more, crazy tired all the time, and the bloating is just crazy!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Ya know Aj, it's crazy because some men just know. I know when I told OH, he was like "I already knew."...he said that he just had a feeling but didn't really pay attention to it because the doc had told him that the chances of him having kids were slim to none. 

Catwoman, I agree wholeheartedly with MrsK. The Most High has perfect timing. It's just like how I got my BFP in April and I'm due in January. This fall, I'm going into my last year of college and will be taking about 21 credit hrs to finish up my degrees in May. 21 credits is a lot by itself, but it would be impossible with a 4 yr old and newborn. My professors are very understanding so I know I'll be ok. Since baby is due Jan 3rd, I'll have a good week before I go back to school and I only have 7 credits in the spring semester so I'm barely going to be away from home anyway. I also spent the worse part of my pg at home. I don't think I would've survived my 1st tri if I had class, homework, labs, etc. Now, I can stay home until next July or so before I start my career instead of having to worry about maternity leave and such. It's not the perfect plan, but I'm excited about it. OH is starting a new job so our finances will be ok...and my mom is more than willing to watch the kids when I need "me time". I never ceased to be amazed, God knows how to tailor make our blessings if you just trust in Him. :)


----------



## AJThomas

I'm trying my best not to get too excited just in case ya know but he's all excited already. Just keeping my spirit high and keeping hopeful.


----------



## Catwoman83

THank you Ladies....I hope my perfect timing is soon. I closed on my home last year I am just ready ladies I am just ready........


----------



## Nightnurse

the_key2005 said:


> Hi girls, I would hate to think I was making anyone uncomfortable about talking about my pregnancy, am actually glad we are discussing this. I would hate for the group to split. We started off together and should continue to support each other.
> Purplekiss do you mind me asking why you was assigned bed rest? I was diagnosed with a subchronic hematoma at the start of this pregnancy and have been bleeding on and off through out this pregnancy. Yesterday I had a massive bleed and ended up in A&E (emergency). Baby is doing fine thank goodness but I have been signed off work and given strick instructions to take it easy and complete bed rest for two weeks. So ladies you will start to see more of me on here now . Will be praying for all our TTCers and also for healthy 9mths to the rest of us. :hugs:

Oh my god that is so scary,hope the worst is over,but am glad that you and baby are fine,and dont you go moving about the place now,stay and rest up


----------



## kareen

morning ladies...how is everyone doing? i had a horrible night. in so much pain where my legs meet my body. (don't know what you call that part LOL ) but it hurts so much, i can barely walk and to turn over in my sleep is so painful. i have to actually sit up (which is no small feat) then turn over and lay back down. i know it's the ligaments stretching but good gosh!...it hurts so bad. 

aj: how's it going? how are you feeling? i hope there is some good news for this week! ;-)


----------



## AJThomas

^Still hanging in there, tested yesterday evening and it was bfn but i had drank quite a bit of stuff and i know the morning is the best time to test but i'm waiting a few more days to test again. My temps are still pretty high, bbs are sore, peeing quite a bit more, there's a lot of creamy CM which is VERY unusual for me at this stage of my cycle and there is no sign of AF, no cramping, spotting or anything so i'm still pretty optimistic. I cant remember the last time AF was this late so even if i'm not pregnant, something is definitely off.


----------



## the_key2005

Karen am having the same thing, funny thing is it only at it worst at night and when I get up in the morning then it seems to go away during the day. I barely slept last night cos I was in pain so I spent most of today napping with no hip joint pain. My midwife is coming over tomorrow for my 16wk appointment will be sure to ask her then about it and let you know what she says. One of my cyber cycle sisters says she experienced this with both her pregnancies and had to go for physio.
AJ you symptoms are sounding great, what sort of tests are you using? some arent as sensitive as others so may need more time to show up a bfp.


----------



## AJThomas

^i dont remember the name of the test right now, i want a FRER but haven't been able to get one yet. Ah well, as long as AF hasn't showed up there's time so i'm not worried about it, just waiting for the hcg level to go up. As i said, i know too that evening time isn't the best time to test and all my tests so far have been in the evening so i'll definitely do the next one with FMU.

the_key, are you just using a midwife or do you have a doctor too? When i'm preggers i want to have a home birth with a midwife but i'm wondering if i'll need a doctor for checkups and stuff and then the midwife would just deal with the delivery, or can she do all the checkups too?


----------



## sincerevon

Fingers crossed for you AJ!!

Kareen and the_key, I'm getting the same type of pains. It's quite uncomfortable at times. I sit at work most of the day and I feel so sore by the time I get home.

Purplekisses, how wonderful that everything worked out for you!

I hope everyone is doing well. I bought a doppler and I am so in love with it. I was able to find little one's heartbeat so easily, it's really comforting


----------



## the_key2005

oohh Sincervon how exciting, there's an old wives tale that says HB over 140 then its a girl, exciting isnt it.
AJ here in the UK everyone is assigned a midwife who will deal with all things pregnancy related through out your pregnancy, birth and a month or so afterwards also. You only get to see a consultant when there are complications and most cases you are refered by your midwife. As I have had some complications I have seen a number of consultants, but my midwife remains the same through out, which is great because you build report and trust and at the birth there is a familiar face to support you through labour etc.


----------



## kareen

hey von: what kind of doppler did you get? what's the name of it?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! 

@AJ: I hope this is it for you. When I tested it was afternoon wee, but I do hear FMU is the best.:hugs:

@sincerevon: I would love to get a doppler but DH says no. He is afraid that one time I may not be able to find the heartbeat and get freaked out.:shrug: He is surely right, I would. Im glad that you can find your babys heart beat so easily. What a blessing. I go weds to hear my babies heartbeat for the first time. Wish me luck, so nervous.:hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well.:hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hey all stopping by to say hi,been busy with work and all,glad to see that everyone is ok and on schedule,and for those who are TTC good luck*


----------



## sincerevon

kareen said:


> hey von: what kind of doppler did you get? what's the name of it?

The name of my doppler is: Sonoline B 3MHz Baby Fetal Heart Prenatal Doppler with display

I ordered it off of Amazon.com, I'm VERY pleased with it. It's so easy to use. If you buy a doppler, make sure to buy the ultrasound gel too, it makes everything much more clear. I've tried without the gel but only hear static.


----------



## sincerevon

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @AJ: I hope this is it for you. When I tested it was afternoon wee, but I do hear FMU is the best.:hugs:
> 
> @sincerevon: I would love to get a doppler but DH says no. He is afraid that one time I may not be able to find the heartbeat and get freaked out.:shrug: He is surely right, I would. Im glad that you can find your babys heart beat so easily. What a blessing. I go weds to hear my babies heartbeat for the first time. Wish me luck, so nervous.:hugs:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.:hugs:

My DH said no as well, but I ordered it anyways. I'm bad! LOL! Now he's completely happy with it. I was concerned that I wouldn't find the heartbeat as well, but I was freaking out about every little thing already, that it just made sense to me to buy it. I'm so excited for your appointment on Wednesday! Please be sure to keep us posted, I keep you in my prayers all the time!


----------



## sincerevon

the_key2005 said:


> oohh Sincervon how exciting, there's an old wives tale that says HB over 140 then its a girl, exciting isnt it.
> AJ here in the UK everyone is assigned a midwife who will deal with all things pregnancy related through out your pregnancy, birth and a month or so afterwards also. You only get to see a consultant when there are complications and most cases you are refered by your midwife. As I have had some complications I have seen a number of consultants, but my midwife remains the same through out, which is great because you build report and trust and at the birth there is a familiar face to support you through labour etc.

It is exciting! I'm so anxious to find out if we're on team pink or blue so I can start shopping!!


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies! Just stopping by to say a quick hi. Good luck tomorrow Mrskc. Hearing the heartbeat is great and so reassuring. Thanks Von for the info. I will definitely check out the doppler. Still praying for you AJ and all the other ladies on here waiting on that BFP. Hey to everyone else. Have a great day!


----------



## AJThomas

Well AF got me this morning:cry: pretty discouraged and confused right now but i have to just move forward.


----------



## londoncharles

Hello ladies.... Just stopping by to say Hi...:flower: Hope all is well with everyone... Congrats to all who got there :bfp: and still praying for those who's ttc'ing... I always stop by to check on you ladies... but i don't post anything... Take Care...:hugs:


----------



## kareen

Aj: I'm so sorry. We need to get back up on the prayer wagon and press on towards another month. You don't worry, we are all here for you girl.


----------



## sincerevon

I'm sorry to hear AF got you AJ! Sending out extra prayers that next month is your month! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@AJ: Sorry that AF got you! We will continue to root for you! I know how hard it is, so dont give up. Praying for you!:hugs:

@sincerevon: Thanks. Guess Ill live vicariously through you and your doppler. I wont be getting one but Im sure it does ease your mind a lot.:hugs:

As for me, my preggo symptoms really seem to kick up at night. During the day Im fine, but at night I get nausea, heartburn and sleeplessness and sore bb's!:shrug: Are you all still having any symptoms?

Hope everyone is well.:hugs:


----------



## kareen

I'm having symptoms right now! LOL. I have constant nausea, headaches, can't sleep at night as I'm so darn hot, then I have to pee constantly, literally 4 times a night I and can't even roll over when I'm uncomfortable b/c it hurts just to do so. My bbs hurt, my hips hurt, my sciatica is killing me. (had that really bad with my second son), I'm so tired. LOL....But I love it. Constant reminder of how amazing the human body is and what it has to go through to grow a baby. The ends justify the means girl!


----------



## tickledpink3

heeeey ladies.

@AJ-boooo that AF. That's okay. I got more time to douse you down in some baby dust! :hugs: Don't get discouraged. We are here praying and supporting you.
@the key-I hope you are getting plenty of rest and takin care of that baby

Who is lined up next to test?

I have a sonotrax but it was a bit pricey. Angelsounds is just as good and I think some stores carry it at about $20


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> heeeey ladies.
> 
> @AJ-boooo that AF. That's okay. I got more time to douse you down in some baby dust! :hugs: Don't get discouraged. We are here praying and supporting you.
> @the key-I hope you are getting plenty of rest and takin care of that baby
> 
> Who is lined up next to test?
> 
> I have a sonotrax but it was a bit pricey. Angelsounds is just as good and I think some stores carry it at about $20

Hey Tickeled! Good to see you! When will you have your baby shower?:hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

AJ sorry AF got you, we are all here sending up prayers for you. God is listening don't you worry :hugs:

Kareen, the_key and von, i hear you on the ligament and joint pain, actually had a docs appointment today just to make sure all was well and it wasn't anything too serious. Got to hear baby's heart beat for the first time. God is so wonderful still have moments of awe at what is happening.

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls..(warning monster post, making up for being mia and sleeping all day lol got bnb withdraw syptoms lol)

AJ hun so sorry AF got you, next month will be the one.
Gosh girls I think I been through a kilo of strawberries today, I cant get enough lol. MW appointment today went well we listened to baby who kept moving around so MW had to hold LO down to get an average reading on her doppler lol. I mentioned the joint pains to her and she said during pregnancy we release a hormone that loosens the muscles around our joints, she says if I notice the pain move around to my pelvis to let her know asap so she can arrange for physio for me. other then that not much to do but bare it. Am gearing up now for another night of sleeping sitting up lol, am getting good at this. Last night I kept looking at DH and he was sound asleep with no care on this earth oohh I hated him, I kept poking him to wake up because its not fair that I should be the only one not able to get any sleep teehee!! mean arent I lol
Beanni have you felt flutters yet? MW says I should feel then any time from 16wks, mmhh nothing thats stands out just yet but will be sure to let you girls know.
Mrk my girls are worst at night also, getting out of a bra is torture arrghh!! they are also the biggest I've ever seen them lol
Hiya Tickled, how you doing? gosh 51 days left, you must be excited.
Karen am with you, isnt it amazing we have life inside of us, it hit me the other day what a big responsibility. To the rest of the girls big :hugs: am off to build my pillow fortress. Till tomorrow my lovelies xxx


----------



## caydensmom

Hey everyone!! I am new to this group but not new to B&B. I wish this group was here when I was pregnant with my first baby last year. Well...my story is long. I THOUGHT I was pregnant because I missed my period this month, but I went to the dr's today and he the pregnancy test came back negative. I was shocked as hell because I honestly thought I was pregnant. I am gaining weight boobs hurt...everything. And the most shocking part is the missed period because I have period like CLOCK WORK. Every month, on time...AF is here. So I dont know why I have a missed period. Earlier this month I had something like a period but it didnt come with any cramps or anything. I just happened to look down while I was using the bathroom and there it was....but it wasn't a flow...well I dont know what's going on. The doctor said that sometimes it "just happens"....

I don't feel sad...I just feel confused. It's not like me and DH was trying to have a second baby...but now I am just confused. The doctor gave me a prescription for birth control but I am not going to take it until I know for sure that I am not pregnant. Even though the test came back negative I just want to wait until I see AF and see a regular flow for me to start taking the birth control. I wouldn't want to be pregnant and then miscarry or harm the baby because of birth control. He said I can try and take another test in 2-3 days if I want to. I just am really confused as to why my period is not here if I always have my period. I'm not stressed, I'm not doing anything out of the ordinary... Anyways this post is long enough. We'll see what happens!!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies,

~Aj, I'm praying for you. I had months like that when I just knew I was pregnant but AF got me. Ironically, those months were the few months leading up to my BFP. Yours is coming soon...really soon hun. :hugs:

~MrsKC, that's how my symptoms were in the beginning. Then they went from being just nigttime symptoms to symptoms beginning in the afternoon to symptoms that were all day. It was weird.

~The_key, I'm glad your appt went well! I can't wait to go back to see my mw on the 6th. I'm hoping she'll tell me that my cervix is ok because this bed rest thing is getting to me. Yesterday, I was so depressed by the end of the day that OH thought I was going crazy. So today he took me for a ride and out to lunch to get me out the house. In more exciting news, I was lying on my back last night and I felt my LO move! I thought I was going crazy because I'm only 13wks but I'm certain it was my LO and not gas lol. I felt it for a good 2-3min and then it was like nothing had happened. It was amazing :)

I hope everyone else is doing well! :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome caydensmom! Im so glad that you joined us. Wow, so you arent pregnant? How old is your baby now? He is so beautiful! Feel free to jump right in.:thumbup:


----------



## kareen

Welcome Caydensmom. Great name! My eldest son's name is Caynen, so very close. Did your dr. do a urine or blood test? Blood is more accurate and the hcg hormone can be detected ridiculously early so if it wasn't a blood test I would request one if AF doesn't show. Good luck!

Purplekisses: Isn't it wonderful to feel the LO? My bubba is doing some kind of Wushu or Tae Kwon Do or something in there but mostly at night for the past few days. 
I loooovvveee it! 

Well our July 1st. long weekend starts tomorrow. I'm off from tomorrow until Monday morning! Woo hoo! You all have a great weekend. May pop in over the weekend to say hi. Take care ladies! Lots of baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## the_key2005

Welcome caydensmom, nice to have you join us. Purplekiss will be praying for you, am sure everything will be fine. So what do you ladies have planned for July 4th?


----------



## tickledpink3

@mrskc- My shower is this Saturday. I already warned my doctor that my sugar would be up lol. I just can't say no to cake
@the key-Ever since my sister had her baby, I've been so anxious. I got to hold her today and my baby was just a kickin away. My next appointment is July 11th so hopefully they can give me some good news. How's the bed rest coming?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi all. Just thought to drop by. Hope everyone's great!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Isi, how you doing?
Tickled am slowly getting bored. When DH gets home from work I talk his ear off cos i've spent all day without talking to anyone lol. I've watched all the re-runs of CSI, DH got me box sets of 24 so thats what am doing now teehee. My sisters come from Australia next month and are planning to throw me a shower then. 
MrsK did you have the scan?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks The_Key. I'm good.....on a break for now and considering IUI in a few months. Are you Australian born?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Isi. We missed you:hugs: Praying for you always!

My scan went well. Baby is measuring right on track at 6w6d and heartbeat was 130bpm. DH was in tears. 
We are in Chicago for the holidays. DH is going back home on monday and Im staying here for 1 and half weeks with my family. It will be different to be without him, but I miss my friends and family, and having girl talks etc. Im sure he will be fine but I will miss him as well. Then as soon as I come back Im home one week and going to the Bahamas on a cruise with girlfriends.:happydance:

@tickeled: Have a ball at your shower girl!:thumbup:


----------



## sincerevon

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Isi. We missed you:hugs: Praying for you always!
> 
> My scan went well. Baby is measuring right on track at 6w6d and heartbeat was 130bpm. DH was in tears.
> We are in Chicago for the holidays. DH is going back home on monday and Im staying here for 1 and half weeks with my family. It will be different to be without him, but I miss my friends and family, and having girl talks etc. Im sure he will be fine but I will miss him as well. Then as soon as I come back Im home one week and going to the Bahamas on a cruise with girlfriends.:happydance:
> 
> @tickeled: Have a ball at your shower girl!:thumbup:

WOO-HOO!!!!!! I'm so excited and happy for you Mrskc! Yay!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Nightnurse

mrskcbrown said:


> My scan went well. Baby is measuring right on track at 6w6d and heartbeat was 130bpm. DH was in tears.
> We are in Chicago for the holidays. DH is going back home on monday and Im staying here for 1 and half weeks with my family. It will be different to be without him, but I miss my friends and family, and having girl talks etc. Im sure he will be fine but I will miss him as well. Then as soon as I come back Im home one week and going to the Bahamas on a cruise with girlfriends.:happydance:

*Wow 6wks already? great to hear that everything is going well*


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nightnurse said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> My scan went well. Baby is measuring right on track at 6w6d and heartbeat was 130bpm. DH was in tears.
> We are in Chicago for the holidays. DH is going back home on monday and Im staying here for 1 and half weeks with my family. It will be different to be without him, but I miss my friends and family, and having girl talks etc. Im sure he will be fine but I will miss him as well. Then as soon as I come back Im home one week and going to the Bahamas on a cruise with girlfriends.:happydance:
> 
> *Wow 6wks already? great to hear that everything is going well*Click to expand...

Hey nightnurse! Yes actually 7 weeks.. It seems kinda quick to others but kinda slow to me, LOL:haha: How are you doing? Hope all is well.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls am sulking at the moment. I made DH go get me grape juice then he came back with grape concentrate and I made him drive back to the shop with me, the lady behind the counter was suprised to see him back with the drink and all he said to her was 'pregnant' and rolled his eyes, the lady laughed. Boy did I feel silly lol, ooh and guess what else, I normally have an inny belly button and couldnt see the inside of it unless i pressed down on it, now its raising up :o
Congrats MrsK, wow 7wks! I know time drags but for others it always seems to zip past. Isi yes I am aussie born.


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies, just saying a quick 'hi' to touch base. Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Kareen! Just checking in myself.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone. Im doing well and I see you all are also.

AJ: Praying for your BFP!

Kareen: Glad you are doing fine.

I had a great time shooting fireworks with the family. DH is gone home:cry:and I wont see him until July 16. I miss him but I think I will survive.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hi ladies,

Glad to see everyone is doing well :)

Well, I have my mw appt in the morning so please pray that all goes well. I have to say, based on today, it doesn't seem too promising. I woke up spotting slightly and now, I'm basically dripping blood (sorry tmi). To make it worse, for some reason, every time I spot or bleed, I get really bad nausea...so I've been heaving all day long. It really hasn't been a pleasant day for me...and it's my birthday out of all days :cry:

I feel like I might be on bed rest until January :(

I'm sorry, I just had to get that out somewhere and I know you ladies are so supportive so hopefully I don't sound like too much of a cry baby lol.

xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing well :)
> 
> Well, I have my mw appt in the morning so please pray that all goes well. I have to say, based on today, it doesn't seem too promising. I woke up spotting slightly and now, I'm basically dripping blood (sorry tmi). To make it worse, for some reason, every time I spot or bleed, I get really bad nausea...so I've been heaving all day long. It really hasn't been a pleasant day for me...and it's my birthday out of all days :cry:
> 
> I feel like I might be on bed rest until January :(
> 
> I'm sorry, I just had to get that out somewhere and I know you ladies are so supportive so hopefully I don't sound like too much of a cry baby lol.
> 
> xx

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh Im so sorry to hear this. Im praying for you right now. Well if you have to be on bed rest thats fine as long as you can bring forth a healthy child. I know you are a nervous wreck. Are you going to go to ER or just wait for appt tomorrow. I truly hope everything turns out ok:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi everyone. Just checking in :flower:

Oh Purplekisses, I pray everything goes well. By God's grace, you and your baby are safe. Happy (belated) birthday too.

Hope everyone is doing great :thumbup:


----------



## the_key2005

Purplekisses hang in there honey, am sure you will get a lovely birthday suprise and everything will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## kareen

Spotting can be normal Purple. Could just mean little bubs is growing and putting more pressure on your cervix  I'm sure all will be well. I have a friend who bled "period like" blood every now and then throughout her whole pregnancy. She was well known in emerg lol, but all turned out well for her and the baby. Have a happy belated b-day and even though it may be hard, try not to stress


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! 

I held out and waited until I went to the doc's this morning. My mw is wonderful, she did an ultrasound right away and baby looked great. Baby's heartbeat was 156 so that's great. I have an ultrasound with a specialist in a couple weeks just to make sure my placenta isn't tearing and it's not sitting too low. She checked my cervix and it was closed. My mw told me that the cramping I have could just be "growing pains" since I'm not the biggest person and baby seems to be growing fast. Thankfully, my mw told me that I can do limited activity and I only need to rest if I spot more than a few drops at a time.

I guess on the bright side, being higher risk means I get more ultrasounds than the normal pregnant woman lol. 

I feel so much better now that I've seen my LO and heard the heartbeat...I can't remember the last time I've felt so relieved (I had a relatively easy pregnancy with DS)...

Thanks so much for the birthday and well wishes! You ladies are awesome! :D


----------



## tickledpink3

You make sure you get some rest and take good care of yourself and that baby!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@purplekisses: Im so happy all is well. I was praying so hard. Thanks be to God.:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That is wonderful news Purplekisses....very happy all is well.


----------



## kareen

Good stuff Purple!!!! Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## sincerevon

I'm SO glad to hear everything is going well Purple!!!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Thanks ladies! How is everyone else doing??? I hope all is well with all of you :flower:

I must say this, I've never encounter a group of African/African American women with such beautiful spirits. You all are truly wonderful women :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi: I LOVE that picture. You are so beautiful.
@AJ: How are you doing? Where are you?

Im doing well. Cant believe Im almost 8 weeks. As long as it took to get here, I try to enjoy every moment. DH said today that Feb seems so far away but once I go back to work in August, Im sure things will speed up. I wont have lots of time to spend on BNB:haha:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, just to add to all the good news. I have been given the ok to go back to work tomorrow yippeee! Had another scan today and was told there was no area of bleeding so looks like its goodbye hematoma, oh i really hope so. I still have to take it easy as I havent stopped spotting brown. They dont seem too worried about that as its old blood. Praise God ladies, lets hope it will be smooth sailing for the remaining months. Thank you all for all your support :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> Hi Girls, just to add to all the good news. I have been given the ok to go back to work tomorrow yippeee! Had another scan today and was told there was no area of bleeding so looks like its goodbye hematoma, oh i really hope so. I still have to take it easy as I havent stopped spotting brown. They dont seem too worried about that as its old blood. Praise God ladies, lets hope it will be smooth sailing for the remaining months. Thank you all for all your support :hugs:

Oh I am so happy for you! You will remain in my prayers but I know all will be well. 17 weeks wow! I remember your announcement! On your 20 week scan will you find out what baby is? We are going to let it be a surprise. So I guess Im on team yellow.


----------



## sincerevon

@ the_key: I'm so glad things are continuing to go well! All of this great news in here, I love it!!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Oh the_key that's great news! God is really good! Isn't it amazing what prayer, patience and faith will do?

@MrsK~I'm happy to hear that you and baby are well! When in Feb are you due?


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Oh the_key that's great news! God is really good! Isn't it amazing what prayer, patience and faith will do?
> 
> @MrsK~I'm happy to hear that you and baby are well! When in Feb are you due?

February 18th. Which is my best friends bday, so she is really happy. And when are you due again?


----------



## PurpleKisses

My mw gave me a range of dates. According to my LMP, I'm due Jan 3rd but at my 10 wk scan baby was measuring 3 days bigger so she said it's possible that my due date may be moved up to Dec 31st because baby has been consistently a few days ahead for a while now. I'm hoping that I can get a more definite answer at my next scan but either way, I'll be happy and ready whenever baby decides to come. :)


----------



## kareen

Great news Key!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! 

PurpleKisses - glad to hear that everything is fine, as Tickled said, take it easy.

The_key - great news for you too that the hematoma is gone, take it easy though, dont overdo it.

Hi MrsK, i'm doing ok, just waiting for Ov to roll around and keeping occupied until then. Internet was down for a lil bit so i wasn't able to check in but i'm still here!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hello Ladies..it's been a while but i am back..and i am ecstatic to see that mrskcbrown is expecting CONGRATS!!!!CONGRATS TO ALL THE MOMMIES TO BE!!


----------



## camilitary

Hi ladies, I am TTC. My husband and I have been married for 3 years, I have a son from a prev relationship. So just trying to be pregnant whevever my time comes. hopefully soon


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Hello Ladies..it's been a while but i am back..and i am ecstatic to see that mrskcbrown is expecting CONGRATS!!!!CONGRATS TO ALL THE MOMMIES TO BE!!

Hey lady! Thanks for the well wishes! Long road to get here but we made it!:happydance: I see you are waiting to O. I hope this is your month!

@camilitary: Thanks for joining us! How are you? SO glad that you are here:happydance:


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies!!! 

Vrainoire, long time. Glad to "see" you. Hope this is your month. 

Welcome Camilitary. You will love it here! We're a great bunch of ladies, if I do say so myself ;-)

Mrskc: 8 weeks already?!?! Time really is flying by. 

To all my other sisters, have a good one and a great weekend!


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, thank you for all your well wishes. MrsK our 20wk scan is on the 3rd of Aug, 3 wks to go, oohh so exciting. I want it to be a suprise but DH wants to know the sex, he says it will be easier for us to prepare but we'll see on the day I may change my mind.
Sincervon your bump is so cute teehee!! Am now officially a UK size 16 argghhh!! not yet in maternity wear yet.
Wow purplekiss you may have a NYE baby how exciting. Hiya Vrainoire nice to see you indeed, will be praying that this is your month honey, you too camilitary. I hope you will enjoy your time with us.


----------



## sincerevon

the_key2005 said:


> Hi Girls, thank you for all your well wishes. MrsK our 20wk scan is on the 3rd of Aug, 3 wks to go, oohh so exciting. I want it to be a suprise but DH wants to know the sex, he says it will be easier for us to prepare but we'll see on the day I may change my mind.
> Sincervon your bump is so cute teehee!! Am now officially a UK size 16 argghhh!! not yet in maternity wear yet.
> Wow purplekiss you may have a NYE baby how exciting. Hiya Vrainoire nice to see you indeed, will be praying that this is your month honey, you too camilitary. I hope you will enjoy your time with us.

Thanks the_key! It's slow growing, but I definitely see something in the making, LOL!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> the_key2005 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls, thank you for all your well wishes. MrsK our 20wk scan is on the 3rd of Aug, 3 wks to go, oohh so exciting. I want it to be a suprise but DH wants to know the sex, he says it will be easier for us to prepare but we'll see on the day I may change my mind.
> Sincervon your bump is so cute teehee!! Am now officially a UK size 16 argghhh!! not yet in maternity wear yet.
> Wow purplekiss you may have a NYE baby how exciting. Hiya Vrainoire nice to see you indeed, will be praying that this is your month honey, you too camilitary. I hope you will enjoy your time with us.
> 
> Thanks the_key! It's slow growing, but I definitely see something in the making, LOL!!Click to expand...

Cute bump sincerevon. You are growing. I think Im bigger than you at 8 weeks but you look a lil more fit than me too, so a lot of mine is probably flubber:haha: So happy for you!

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Love the bump Sincerevon!!


----------



## China girl

Hello ladies,
I am WTT until Septemeber, this will be my third. Its nice to find a group of spritfilled ladies to share this journey with. Thanks for the thread it was a blessing to find. :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

China girl said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am WTT until Septemeber, this will be my third. Its nice to find a group of spritfilled ladies to share this journey with. Thanks for the thread it was a blessing to find. :flower:

Welcome Chinagirl! I hope your journey is sweet and you conceive right away.:hugs:


----------



## China girl

Thank you so much mrskcbrown:D
I hope it is too. My best friend seems to think I will get pregnant right away, but we will see. I am supper excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies! Hope everyone's well!!

Cute bump, Sincerevon.

Mrskc, Purplekisses, Kareen, AJ, The Key....everyone.....sending lots of good wishes your way this lovely Monday morning.

I'm approaching the end of another 2ww...but really not so sure about this cycle. Ah well, only a few days now.


----------



## Vrainoire

Welcom China girl, and good luck and baby dust :dust:to Isi Buttercup..and to those of us who are still trying i hope we all get our BFPs this month..i'm really excited :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Love the pic Isi!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks AJ :hugs:. That day will forever hold a special place in my heart.

Thanks Vrainore hun :hugs:. Lots of :dust: to you also. You're still waiting to o.....fun times ahead :winkwink:. Good luck!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi: I love the pic as well. How pretty. I hope this 2 WW ends in a BFP. We are here for you. How are things otherwise?

@Vrainoire: How are you? Where are you at in your cycle?

How is everyone doing?:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mrskc. Everything's great....when I'm not symptom spotting, that is :haha:. Good thing is I'm away for the whole day on a work trip tomorrow, so that should at least take me further down this 2ww. I'm not sure about this cycle, but have committed everything to God. Whatever He wills for me this time, I will accept with a happy heart.

How are you? I can't believe how FAST time is going!! 8 weeks + already!! You'll be done with your 1st tri in no time at all. Wishing you all the very best :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Mrskc. Everything's great....when I'm not symptom spotting, that is :haha:. Good thing is I'm away for the whole day on a work trip tomorrow, so that should at least take me further down this 2ww. I'm not sure about this cycle, but have committed everything to God. Whatever He wills for me this time, I will accept with a happy heart.
> 
> How are you? I can't believe how FAST time is going!! 8 weeks + already!! You'll be done with your 1st tri in no time at all. Wishing you all the very best :hugs:

Awhh thanks Isi, sometimes it seems fast sometimes it seems slow:shrug:. Im just thanking God for where I am at. I am glad that you are remaining positive and trusting God. I know how hard it is to wait on God's timing. I thought His time for me would never come, especially when the DR was also against me. Now when I go to her she cant say anything because she is so amazed at how it happened.:winkwink: You are in my prayers and dont stay away too long!


----------



## the_key2005

vrainoire and Isi will be praying for you both. Baby dust all round.

Gosh girls am loving all your avatars. Making me want to update mine lol

I handed in my maternity leave forms today eekk!! I've asked that they keep it sshhh for a while as I dont want people to fuss over me, well not just yet. Maybe when am obviously visible then I can milk it lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

the_key2005 said:


> vrainoire and Isi will be praying for you both. Baby dust all round.
> 
> Gosh girls am loving all your avatars. Making me want to update mine lol
> 
> I handed in my maternity leave forms today eekk!! I've asked that they keep it sshhh for a while as I dont want people to fuss over me, well not just yet. Maybe when am obviously visible then I can milk it lol.

I will be turning mines in when school starts back Aug 9. I think I will be 12 or 13 weeks then. I work for the board of the education so its a big office, they wont tell anyone. Yeah I cant wait to use up all the attention i will be getting:haha:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! Well, it looks like none of you are online now but I just wanted to drop in and say hey! I got a job working a summer camp with my school so I've been so busy today...but I love it. Sitting in this house was literally driving me crazy lol! I called my mom and talked her head off today after work...usually I'm so bored that it's borderline depressing lol. It makes me wish having an actual job...so I might have to do something about that...

Hey Isi! Lots of baby dust to you! 

In other news, my mom told my sisters that I'm expecting again. They're both older than me but they don't have any kids. My oldest sister took the news ok...she was extremely happy as she's not too fond of my OH. My sis next to me, didn't take the news well at all. I know she's not very fond of my OH, either but instead of offering any type of well wishes my mom said that she was really cold about and said something about I should get tested for HIV/AIDS or something like that. Now, she's been TTC for awhile now and hasn't had any luck at all...I didn't know this until recently as she had confided in my mom and didn't really tell anyone. I feel so bad for being pregnant now :cry:

Needless to say, I don't know what to do. Her comment was completely out of line and we're not extremely close but she's still my sis...and it just kills me that she's acting like that. I know she really wants a family but it's not my fault how things are...it really turns a blessing into somewhat of a curse, ya know. I felt like I was doing something great as my OH really wanted a baby and is ecstatic...but now my sis resents me? :(

I mean we've had our fair share of sibling rivalry...and I get a lot of flack from my sisters because my family tends to treat me like I'm the 'princess' since I'm the youngest...but I didn't expect my sis to be so outright and cold like that. :( 

Sorry, I really needed to get that off of my chest...it's really been bothering me for the past couple days...when my mom told me her reaction, I can't remember a time I cried so hard.

Anyway, enough with the "woe is me"....

I hope you ladies have a blessed week! Isi, good luck with your 2ww! I'm glad to see that all of you ladies are doing well :) :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies! Well, it looks like none of you are online now but I just wanted to drop in and say hey! I got a job working a summer camp with my school so I've been so busy today...but I love it. Sitting in this house was literally driving me crazy lol! I called my mom and talked her head off today after work...usually I'm so bored that it's borderline depressing lol. It makes me wish having an actual job...so I might have to do something about that...
> 
> Hey Isi! Lots of baby dust to you!
> 
> In other news, my mom told my sisters that I'm expecting again. They're both older than me but they don't have any kids. My oldest sister took the news ok...she was extremely happy as she's not too fond of my OH. My sis next to me, didn't take the news well at all. I know she's not very fond of my OH, either but instead of offering any type of well wishes my mom said that she was really cold about and said something about I should get tested for HIV/AIDS or something like that. Now, she's been TTC for awhile now and hasn't had any luck at all...I didn't know this until recently as she had confided in my mom and didn't really tell anyone. I feel so bad for being pregnant now :cry:
> 
> Needless to say, I don't know what to do. Her comment was completely out of line and we're not extremely close but she's still my sis...and it just kills me that she's acting like that. I know she really wants a family but it's not my fault how things are...it really turns a blessing into somewhat of a curse, ya know. I felt like I was doing something great as my OH really wanted a baby and is ecstatic...but now my sis resents me? :(
> 
> I mean we've had our fair share of sibling rivalry...and I get a lot of flack from my sisters because my family tends to treat me like I'm the 'princess' since I'm the youngest...but I didn't expect my sis to be so outright and cold like that. :(
> 
> Sorry, I really needed to get that off of my chest...it's really been bothering me for the past couple days...when my mom told me her reaction, I can't remember a time I cried so hard.
> 
> Anyway, enough with the "woe is me"....
> 
> I hope you ladies have a blessed week! Isi, good luck with your 2ww! I'm glad to see that all of you ladies are doing well :) :flower:

Hey Purple, as hard as it may be, I think you need to address it. If you dont address it, you will constantly have those thoughts lingering in your mind. I dont know if you want your mom there as a mediator, but definitely say something. Even if they dont like your OH, for reasons I dont need to know, they have no right to say such rude things.:nope: Hope you feel better about this situation too.:hugs:

I too, have had one of the worst days of my life. DH and I are at odds with no resolve again and Im just sick of it. Calling a marriage counselor tomorrow because we need to be able to talk openly without arguing or not really listening to what the other person is saying. Im nervous to call as this is our first marriage counseling session but I feel like if I dont say or do anything, things will get worse. I will not let the devil win!:growlmad:


----------



## beanni #1

Morning ladies,

Sorry to hear about your sister's comments Purple, that really is a hurtful thing to say. I know its hard but it may be more to do with her than you. As you say she has been TTC unsucessfully. Just be strong and pray for her during this time as she is obviously in a lot of pain. :hugs: 

MrsKC also sorry to hear you are at odds with your OH, marriage counseling might be a very good idea. Sometimes it just needs an impartial person you both respect to be around and you'll find you both may even have the answers yourselves. I will be praying for you.

Isi long time, glad to see you back, and with yet another beautiful avatar. I am really loving your wedding dress. If you don't mind me asking what/which is it. I love nothing more than weddings and wedding dresses. I had hoped to wear mine for our anniversary but at the rate i'm going i'll be lucky if even raches the sides let alone do up at the back lol. Good luck in your 2ww as someone said in an earlier post somewhere good, bad or indifferent side God is a miracle working God :)

How is everyone else doing? Belated birthdays to all who recently celebrated. Hope you had a blessed day.

AFM all continues to go well baby wise we thank the Lord but i've been under a lot of stress from family mess ups etc. I'm the youngest however I seem to be the only semi responsible one it seems. When things go wrong I become the telephone exchange. As much as I try and step away I always feel bad and end up right in the middle trying to sort everyone out. Can I please ask you ladies to just lift me up in prayer that I am able to stand back with love because this stress really is starting to affect me (headaches etc) and i'm sure a stressed mum is not good for baby.

Thank you all


----------



## kareen

hi ladies...just a quick note...

prayers to all the ladies having a hard time lately, a warm welcome to china girl and lots of babydust to the ttc ladies. i'm really tired today so this will be quite short. just wanted to touch base with you all. have a blessed day...


----------



## sincerevon

Just stopping in to check on everyone.

I'm sorry about your sisters comments, Purplekisses. I can completely relate as I'm the youngest out of five and none of my sisters have children. They weren't happy when I told them that I was expecting, and I had a few rude remarks, but we talked it out and now things are going well.

MrsKC, I hope the counseling session goes well. I think it's a great idea. My first year of marriage was quite difficult as DH and I were getting used to each other and living with one another.

Beanni, I'll definitely be sure to keep you in my prayers.

I just want to say that I'm so glad I have this forum to come too. I know I've been kind of quiet lately, and I don't want anything to think that I don't care about this forum. I'm just SO scared of losing this baby, I know I'm out of the "danger zone" so to speak, but I'm just terrified... :cry: I try not to talk about it that much because I don't want to scare the ladies who are TTCing. Things have been going well so far (Thank God!), so I am just going to keep praying.

Hugs to everyone, sticky dust to all those who are expecting, and an *extra* helping of baby dust to those of you who are TTC.


----------



## China girl

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :flower: 

I am new to this thread, but I can relate with you all. MrsKC counseling would be a good idea. I too had some issues with my OH, and went to couneling and worked it out. It was not easy, but the end result was well worth it.

Purple, I don't have sisters, but I do have best friends that are just like sisters to me. Pray about the situation and hand it over to God. Try not stress about it (I know easier said than done) and focus on your LO growing inside your tummy & your wonderful family. I will be praying you.

As I said, I'm new here and I hope I did not offend anyone.

Blessing to you all:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

@Purple-I would address it but not in a confrontational manner. Just let your sister know that this is a happy time for you and you would love nothing more to share it with her. My sister and I didn't become really close until we became pregnant at the same time. Life has some weird ways of working things out.

sorry I havent been on as much ladies. Ive been sleepin my life away lol Baby is head down but they didnt check my cervix. Said they will check it at 37 weeks on July 29th. She is measuring small but that's good considering Ive had to manage my gestational diabetes. 

Anyone due to test soon? Do tell!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Just stopping in to check on everyone.
> 
> I'm sorry about your sisters comments, Purplekisses. I can completely relate as I'm the youngest out of five and none of my sisters have children. They weren't happy when I told them that I was expecting, and I had a few rude remarks, but we talked it out and now things are going well.
> 
> MrsKC, I hope the counseling session goes well. I think it's a great idea. My first year of marriage was quite difficult as DH and I were getting used to each other and living with one another.
> 
> Beanni, I'll definitely be sure to keep you in my prayers.
> 
> I just want to say that I'm so glad I have this forum to come too. I know I've been kind of quiet lately, and I don't want anything to think that I don't care about this forum. I'm just SO scared of losing this baby, I know I'm out of the "danger zone" so to speak, but I'm just terrified... :cry: I try not to talk about it that much because I don't want to scare the ladies who are TTCing. Things have been going well so far (Thank God!), so I am just going to keep praying.
> 
> Hugs to everyone, sticky dust to all those who are expecting, and an *extra* helping of baby dust to those of you who are TTC.

Oh Sincerevon, I am right there with you as far as losses go. I cant even get onto some forums at BNB and I here about mmc, miscarriages, early losses, etc. I just steer clear of them because I know that BNB is a minority and the majority goes on to have successful pregnancies. I even still check for spotting when I go pee:wacko:. Everyday, I say, "God I know you will bring this baby to term and all will be well". I am praying the same for you and others here with BFP.

TTC ladies, dont you give up! Im praying for you all as well. In God's perfect timing, He will bless you. I guarantee it. You can take God to the bank because He is real!:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Thanks ladies. I'm going to eventually address the situation because I don't want her to feel like I don't care about her feelings or what she's going through. 

MrsK, I hope things get better for your and your hubby. My OH and I have had several disagreements, the last one resulting in him moving out and I've decided that we just need some time apart. For some reason it's fairly common for couples to argue a lot during pregnancy. I can see how emotions could flair since this has been a long awaited event for both you and him. Is this his 1st child? I think that marriage counseling may be a good idea. Maybe it will give you both a chance to get out how you both feel. I pray that it gets better for you two. :hugs:

Hey China girl! Welcome! Make yourself at home, you're in good company here :flower: The ladies on this thread are so wonderful :)

Hey beanni, I can definitely relate. I feel like I'm always the one mediating problems between my mom and my sisters. It can get stressful sometimes and you're right, it's not good for your LO. I'm praying for you as well :)

Sincerevon, don't worry, God has it. I know that's easier said than done, but you just have to trust that the Most High will give you a happy, healthy little blessing. :hugs:

Tickledpink, wow you're getting close! I'm glad everything is good well for you :)
I'm praying for all of you! Lots of :hugs: to all and :dust: to all of the ladies TTC :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies :hugs:

Purple...I can imagine how hurt you must have felt. I'm sure she'll soon come around. Maybe she was just frustrated about her own ttc struggle. Will be praying for you.

Mrskc....you are also in my prayers! This is a joyful time and the evil one is just trying to create confusion! It shall be well with your family, in Jesus' name!!

Beanni.....please try not to be stressed sweetie. I'll be praying that everything calms down on the family front for you. And thanks about the dress sweetie!! I actually had it custom made by a local designer, as I couldn't find anything I liked.

The_Key....that's awesome about your maternity leave!! You guys in the UK have the best leave arrangement ever (1 year, right?)!!!! Too awesome!!

As for me, AF due today or tomorrow. Not sure how I feel, really! Just trying to manage my expectations. But to be honest, I kinda feel her about to make her grand entrance...... Whatever the case, I'm ready to accept it....believing in God to make everything beautiful in His time.

And Mrskc and Sincerevon.....just enjoy your pregnancies, okay? You have nothing to worry about by God's grace!!


----------



## tickledpink3

Either way darlin, I'll be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi: Thanks so much! I needed that confirmation today and God used you to give it to me. Im praying for you and yes whatever comes, God is still in control!:hugs: Thats such a great thought to know that God has your back!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies. You guys are all awesome.

Unfortunately, AF landed last night.....so I'm out this cycle. Will take TTC off my mind for a while, and then look into IUI when I get back.


----------



## the_key2005

Thinking about you Isi, sending you loads of babydust for next month.


----------



## AJThomas

I'll be praying for you Isi.

AFM, i have crosshairs now so nothing to do but sit back and wait.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi::hugs: We will be here for you when you get back.

@AJ: WOOHOO for crosshairs. For some reason I loved getting those!:winkwink:
Praying for a BFP!


----------



## AJThomas

My crosshairs were moved to CD16 now cause of my temps.


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> My crosshairs were moved to CD16 now cause of my temps.

Hey AJ!

Were you able to BD during the times that your ovulation was changed? Praying for good news!

Here is a pic of my daughter with my BFF's twin girl. I thought she looked so cute!
 



Attached Files:







my daughter.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AJThomas

Hi mrskc! I think i'm covered for both days so i'm not too worried about it, i was actually hoping it would be CD16 or 17 so i'm ok with the change.

Love the pic with your daughter!


----------



## 2wantedpls

hello everyone, 

dont know if you remember me (old username wanabamummy) had to change my name due to personally reasons. 

anyway. i am having a diliema with boy names. 

My bezzie has just had her baby boy and called it Vincent , but will be shortening it to Vinnie and its middle name.

Now me and my oh decided on this name ages ago, and have our heart set on it cos its my grandads name. When we found out we both had the same name we agreed to keep it as theirs would be called vinnie middle name and mine would be Vincent or Vinnie.

now everyone keeps asking me that now i know she had a boy are we sticking to our original name. 

Vincent is my grandads name, and i wanted a strong name if i had a boy. I also wanted a 'black' name, and to me Vincent is a 'black' name, maybe cos its my grandad. but i wanted this cos i am black by oh is white so our boy would be mixed race.

Does anyone know any other names that are strong?

I had Winston, but oh didnt like it. i think it reminded him of an old TV series! lol


----------



## 2wantedpls

oh yer, a VERY HUGE congrats to MRSKCBROWN!!!!!!! whoop whoop!!!!! got there in the end!! a very H&H 9 months.xxx


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi all just checking in to see how everyone is doing,great to see that all my PG ladies are doing so well and will continue to do so,FX for all those who are still TTC and hope that you get your BFP soon,as for me was having a real hard time with waiting on AF to come and she decide to yet again turn up 5 days late and came bright and early this morning so now will have to endure spotting for 4 days till she comes fully and then a few days with my SO till he takes a 3wk trip,just feeling really let down today and was so happy and optimistic this whole week thinking on what I was going to do when I see those 2 lines o that test later this week,Oh well,on to another cycle I guess.*


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies....hope everyone is great.

So sorry about AF, Nightnurse :hugs:

Your daughter is as cute as ever, Mrskc. And your avatar is lovey!


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies... Just wanted to say 'hi'. I have a private ultrasound on Saturday so that my other kids can see the baby. The doppler we ordered came last Friday and we were able to hear the heartbeat. It was great! The kids keep asking me to hear it. It's very comforting. 

Isi: We will be right here when you come back. 

MrsKC: What a cute pic of your daughter and your bff's baby. They are adorable! Love your avatar pic too ;-)

2wantedpls: I can understand how you feel but I think you should go with your original name. It's what you and your hubby decided and it's for such personal reasons. 

Aj: Sorry that blasted witch came. But no worries, we are all here with you and will get through this next month together ;-)

Have a great day ladies...Bless...


----------



## mrskcbrown

@2wantedpls: I would keep the name as well. Your friend lives totally seperate from you and so I dont think it would really matter. Another strong name I like for an african-american male is Miles, Medgar, Malcolm. I like all of those:winkwink:. If we have a boy, his name will be Malcolm Josiah Brown. Thanks for the congrats! I finally made it!:happydance:

@nightnurse: Im so sorry about AF. I know how hard this is for you. Keeping you in my prayers.

@Kareen: The private scan sounds awesome. Im not sure if they do that here in the US? I may have to check it out.

@Isi: Thanks for the compliment! How are you?

@AJ: How is the 2WW coming along?

As for me, my baby is now a fetus, no longer an embryo and I am 3 months. Wont be long now before 2nd tri. Dr appt tomorrow. Praying for everyone!!!!:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Woohoo! Congrats on the 3 month mark! Time is flying!!

AFM the 2ww is better than previous ones, I'm not as anxious or impatient just taking it 1 day at a time. I am still looking forward to testing day tho.


----------



## tickledpink3

2wantedpls said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> dont know if you remember me (old username wanabamummy) had to change my name due to personally reasons.
> 
> anyway. i am having a diliema with boy names.
> 
> My bezzie has just had her baby boy and called it Vincent , but will be shortening it to Vinnie and its middle name.
> 
> Now me and my oh decided on this name ages ago, and have our heart set on it cos its my grandads name. When we found out we both had the same name we agreed to keep it as theirs would be called vinnie middle name and mine would be Vincent or Vinnie.
> 
> now everyone keeps asking me that now i know she had a boy are we sticking to our original name.
> 
> Vincent is my grandads name, and i wanted a strong name if i had a boy. I also wanted a 'black' name, and to me Vincent is a 'black' name, maybe cos its my grandad. but i wanted this cos i am black by oh is white so our boy would be mixed race.
> 
> Does anyone know any other names that are strong?
> 
> I had Winston, but oh didnt like it. i think it reminded him of an old TV series! lol

I say if you are really feeling the name, keep it. My bf didn't like the name I chose for our daughter but after a few months, it grew on him.


----------



## tickledpink3

@Isis- We will be right here waiting chica! :hugs:

@mrskcbrown-Your daughter is too cute!

@AJ-ooh the two week wait. Let me start dousing you in baby dust

@kareen-let us know how the private scan goes

@nightnurse- big hugs to ya and you know we are all still here to support you


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is well! Went to DR today baby is measuring 1 day sooner at 9w6d and heartbeat was 186. Pics are in my journal.

Im getting prepared for my cruise to the Bahamas this sunday. Im so excited! Never been on a cruise!:thumbup:


----------



## sincerevon

Big hugs to the ladies who had AF show, and fingers crossed to those who are in the TWW.

Mrskc, I'm so jealous! A cruise to the Bahamas! Sounds so lovely, I hope you have fun! Oh, and they do have private scans in the US. I'm going for one on Wednesday. It's $65 and it comes with a CD of pictures as well as a DVD of the ultrasound, and a gift card. Pretty great deal. Also, if they can't determine the gender, you can come back for free until they figure it out. Just an FYI.

I think I'm going to have a pretty active one on my hands. I've been feeling movement since about 15 weeks, and my husband actually felt it the other day. Only one more week until we find out the gender, I'm BEYOND excited!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Big hugs to the ladies who had AF show, and fingers crossed to those who are in the TWW.
> 
> Mrskc, I'm so jealous! A cruise to the Bahamas! Sounds so lovely, I hope you have fun! Oh, and they do have private scans in the US. I'm going for one on Wednesday. It's $65 and it comes with a CD of pictures as well as a DVD of the ultrasound, and a gift card. Pretty great deal. Also, if they can't determine the gender, you can come back for free until they figure it out. Just an FYI.
> 
> I think I'm going to have a pretty active one on my hands. I've been feeling movement since about 15 weeks, and my husband actually felt it the other day. Only one more week until we find out the gender, I'm BEYOND excited!

Thanks for the info on the private scans. I think I wont be doing one but I still think what you are getting for the money is pretty awesome! If DH and I were going to find out what we are having then I would do it, but since it will be a surprise, it may not be worth it. Look how you are moving right along, already time to tell what the baby is.:happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Ok! Love Love this thread. MrsKC, we've met! but let me tell you a little about me. I am 37 my Dh is 47, we have been ttc for 2.5yrs. I've had a lot of issues. I had a abdominal myomectomy in January and 9 fibroids were removed. We are just getting back to ttc on our own. I am 11dpo and already got a bfn, and have been in a crummy mood for the past 2 days! I hoping tomorrow will be better. I look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Ok! Love Love this thread. MrsKC, we've met! but let me tell you a little about me. I am 37 my Dh is 47, we have been ttc for 2.5yrs. I've had a lot of issues. I had a abdominal myomectomy in January and 9 fibroids were removed. We are just getting back to ttc on our own. I am 11dpo and already got a bfn, and have been in a crummy mood for the past 2 days! I hoping tomorrow will be better. I look forward to chatting with you.

Hey futuremommie! Welcome to our group. We have a fine group of ladies here:thumbup:. Where are you from? Im just curious. Im glad they removed those fibroids. One of my friends had those removed and she TTC and got BFP very soon thereafter. Praying that it all works out for you and hoping that we can lift you from that crummy mood!:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi FutureMommie, welcome!!

AFM i took an ic test this morning and it was bfn but i'm only 8dpo so i'm not thinking about it at all. (Cant remember if i posted this already, forgive me if i did.)


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> Hi FutureMommie, welcome!!
> 
> AFM i took an ic test this morning and it was bfn but i'm only 8dpo so i'm not thinking about it at all. (Cant remember if i posted this already, forgive me if i did.)

:hugs:AJ, keep on testing. Its way too early!:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^I know, kinda just wanted to test out my ic's.:blush:


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> ^I know, kinda just wanted to test out my ic's.:blush:

Not sure if trust those IC's. I hope they work for you. I always used FRer or clearblue.:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Well if i get any kind of line on the IC i'll get a FRER to confirm it.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Nice one about the scan and feeling the baby, Sincerevon! So happy for you.

Gosh, Mrskc, I don't think I'd be able to stand the suspense :haha:. I guess it does make it more fun for it to be a surprise.....but I know I would be beside myself with curiosity. Good luck sweetie!

AJ....yeah, 8dpo is way too early. Don't be discouraged....you might still be on to a nice :bfp: :winkwink:

Welcome again, FutureMommie!!! Sorry about the BFN. Wishing you all the very best this cycle.

Nightnurse.....hope you're good dear!

How are the other lovely Mommies doing? Beanni, Kareen, Tickled, Purple, The_Key, everyone.....hope you're all doing great and those beans are settling perfectly.


----------



## kareen

Welcome Future! Glad to have you. 

AJ: It may be a bit early to test, everyone is different. I bought a bunch of IC's b/c I didn't want to waste money on the FRER or CB. That way I could test twice a day! LOL I know, I'm nuts. I was obsessed! 

MrsKC: Have a safe trip. I would loooovvvvee to go on a cruise! Take care and bless...

Tomorrow I find out if this little bundle is a girl or a boy. I don't plan on telling anyone as OH doesn't want to know. Closer to the end of the pregnancy I will most likely let my family know so that they can purchase gender specific things for the baby shower! Wish me luck ladies. Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

^You're gonna tell us tho riiiiiiight?!:haha:


----------



## kareen

Ha! Ha! Sorry ladies...but thou shalt not tell! LOL!!! ;-)


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies~

Welcome futuremommie!

Aj~ good luck! Yeah, I would wait a couple more days and test again. :thumbup:

Mrsk~have a safe trip!

I hope all of you have been doing well.

Well, me...I've been ok. I had a scan yesterday. The sonographer was really hesitant to tell me if baby was pink or blue but I'm pretty sure I saw girl parts and she even said that she didn't see any boy parts, so I'm saying we're team pink but I have another scan on Aug. 16th and it will be confirmed then. Other than that, she said baby seemed healthy. However, she did find "areas of high blood flow" within my placenta. I looked it up on Google and I think they're called placenta lakes? It's when blood pools in spots of the placenta. The doc said that these put me at a higher risk for preterm delivery (what else is new :roll:)...she didn't put me on bed rest again but she said that I should really limit my activity...problem is, I don't do much and I'm still spotting...I'm a little frustrated because no one can tell me why I'm spotting and so that tell me not to do much activity and that should alleviate somewhat but clearly it's not. I know doctors don't know everything but goodness! 

Other than that, I've just been trying to take it one day at a time. Some days, I'm terribly exhausted and I've started to suffer from migraines. I think a lot of it comes from me not eating a lot because I often don't realize I'm hungry until I feel sick or faint. I'm thinking I may have to just put myself on a schedule where I eat every 4-6 hours whether I'm hungry or not.

I hope all of you have a blessed weekend! :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi: Yeah I understand the curiosity but actually it doesnt even bother me. I rarely think about it. I just want the baby to get here healthy. We are telling family to give us gender neutral things, lots of green and yellow and purples. When the baby gets here then we will get girly or boy stuff.:hugs:

Hope everyone is well. I wont be on much after today and I will be back next thursday with pics. Hope we get some BFPS while Im gone!:happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Quick checkin before bed, just had a shower and noticed some very obvious spotting so either AF is 4 days early or its implantation, since coming off the pill last August AF has never come before cd28 so i dunno, will let you all know whats happening bright and early tomorrow.


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> Quick checkin before bed, just had a shower and noticed some very obvious spotting so either AF is 4 days early or its implantation, since coming off the pill last August AF has never come before cd28 so i dunno, will let you all know whats happening bright and early tomorrow.

Chart is looking good. Ill check on you tomorrow!:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleKisses

F'xd for you AJ!!! :D


----------



## AJThomas

^Still no AF, temps are up today, had a lil brown spotting this morning and that was it, nothing but a lot of creamy CM since. We'll see what happens.


----------



## tickledpink3

:dust::dust::dust: for you AJ


----------



## tickledpink3

AJThomas said:


> ^I know, kinda just wanted to test out my ic's.:blush:

I got my first positive on an IC at 10dpo. It was very faint but there. I also did like mrskcbrown said and backed it up with a FRER


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey everyone!! How are things going? i'm just entering my 2WW and getting tired of my boyfriend asking me if i'm pregnant yet..lol but in the mean time i'll be twiddling my thumbs and sending Lots of baby dust to AJthomas and everyone else who wants some!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AJThomas

No clue what's going on yet, not getting my hopes up too much though cause i dont want to be too disappointed. We'll see.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounds like a BFP in the making, AJ! Good luck, girl! And good luck to you too, Vrainoire!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Eh, well i'm a little doubtful for this month cause my temps seem to be making their way down and still no bfp at 12dpo so......not so hopeful anymore. Just have to wait patiently on the next cycle to roll around i guess.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Awww Aj, you're still in until AF shows her face! Still have my f'xd :hugs:


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies!!!!

Aj: You're still in the running until the Fat Witch Sings and hopefully she's got laryngitis. (sp?) LOL. Heads up!!! Baby dust incoming!!!!

Vrainoire: Good luck missy. TONS of baby dust coming your way. 

Well ladies I had the 3D/4D ultrasound. I took my boys and they were so amazed as was I as I've never had one before. We got a video and pic which is my avatar pic. Little Bubba is sucking it's left thumb with it's right hand on it's forehead. Me and my boys are left handed so maybe this little one is too. Little one was also seen playing with it's toes! It was too cute. When the session was almost done I sent the boys out of the room so that I could find out the gender. I know what it is but I'm not saying! LOL. OH doesn't want to know. At any rate, I'm VERY excited! Take care ladies and chat soon.


----------



## sincerevon

How cute Kareen! I have my scan on Wednesday, I can't wait!!

Don't give up hope for this cycle AJ! I could have SWORE the witch was on her way before I got my BFP, I'm crossing fingers and toes for you.

Good to see ya Vrainoire! I hope your TWW ends with a BFP!


----------



## hopeful64

Hey Ladies!

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'm currently in TWW (11dpo per FF), and I'm trying to stay positive and not think too much but easier said than done:) . I will be testing on thursday, so wish me luck :)

Goodluck to Vrainoire and AJ, and everyone else in tww.


----------



## sincerevon

hopeful64 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'm currently in TWW (11dpo per FF), and I'm trying to stay positive and not think too much but easier said than done:) . I will be testing on thursday, so wish me luck :)
> 
> Goodluck to Vrainoire and AJ, and everyone else in tww.



Goodluck to you Hopeful! Sending tons of dust your way hun!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Kareen~ How cute! Aren't 3D scans awesome? The sonographer did part of my last scan in 3D and it was amazing! Too bad my LO was too busy trying to get comfy and go back to sleep...and was too annoyed with the sonographer for pressing on my belly that he/she didn't bother to show off lol. :D

Lots of baby dust to AJ, Vrainoire, and hopeful!!! Ladies in the 2ww make sure you keep us updated :D


----------



## FutureMommie

AJ and Hopeful! I know the 2ww sucks! Good Luck and I'm hoping you get your bfp's 

Kareen, the 3D is sooooo adorable!

Just checking in on you ladies, I am actually cd1 today! The AF witch just reared her ugly head this afternoon.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, so sorry Future Mommy :hugs:. Wishing you all the best this cycle.

I met with the new FS today.....the difference was truly clear! I got more in the 1 hour I spent with him than in 20 months with my Ob/Gyn! Anyways, that's the up side. The down side is that, due my tubes situation, as well as previous adhesions and stuff, they believe IVF will work better for me than IUI. Some months ago, I would have totally brushed off that situation......but today, I'm actually giving it really serious thought.....


----------



## kareen

Purple: Yes, 3D/4D's are amazing. I have two boys but this was my first 3D/4D ultrasound. I loved it! 

Future: Hang tight girl. We've all been there and are here to support you. Tons of baby dust coming your way for next cycle. 

Isi: I got pregnant with one good tube. All is possible. Don't lose hope. God is a gracious God and He knows the wishes of your heart. Have faith and PRAY!!!! The power of prayer is amazing. Trust me, I know ;-)

To all the other ladies...have a blessed day, happy and healthy 9 months and baby dust all around


----------



## tickledpink3

@isis-at least they are looking into other avenues for you. That shows they aren't all about the money. Give it some thought and pray on it chica

@kareen-You know that's mean, right? I mean here we sit and just want to know the sex and you're all like "na, na, na, I ain't tellin." So imma go cry in a corner lol

@AJ-I rebuke that mean ol AF

@Vrainoire-welcome and will be with you for the next cycle. Ain't given up just yet.

@hopeful64-stay positive. I know it's easier said than done but you got us ladies rootin for ya

@sincerevon-are you goin to tell us what it is? I think my counselin from kareen's teasin will be over by then. I'm just kidding kareen! :haha:


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls, gosh i had so much to catch up on. AJ, Vrainoire and hopeful goodluck and loads of babydust. Sincerevon, am just as excited as you after seeing karen's scan. My scan is on tuesday next week. I still cant decide if I want to know the sex. DH definitely will be finding out. Isi huni wil be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

tickledpink3 said:


> @isis-at least they are looking into other avenues for you. That shows they aren't all about the money. Give it some thought and pray on it chica
> 
> @kareen-You know that's mean, right? I mean here we sit and just want to know the sex and you're all like "na, na, na, I ain't tellin." So imma go cry in a corner lol
> 
> @AJ-I rebuke that mean ol AF
> 
> @Vrainoire-welcome and will be with you for the next cycle. Ain't given up just yet.
> 
> @hopeful64-stay positive. I know it's easier said than done but you got us ladies rootin for ya
> 
> @sincerevon-are you goin to tell us what it is? I think my counselin from kareen's teasin will be over by then. I'm just kidding kareen! :haha:


Yes ma'am! I can't hold water! LOL! I'm going to tell everyone that will listen. It seems so surreal to have gotten to this point. I thank God every day. While I was TTC, and after I had my MC, it seemed like this day would never come. It just goes to show that anything is possible.


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hello Everyone! Hope you don't mind me chiming in. 

My DH and I are on our 3rd month TTC, but I just got my CB Fertility Monitor this month so it's the first time I'm paying attention so closely. It's kinda scary b/c I've never ever known when exactly I was ovulating, never paid attention to cervical mucous or anything like that because we never felt ready to try! 

We've been married for 6 years and we aint getting any younger plus it's getting kind of old saying "when we have kids" when we haven't been trying! So here goes... I'm 32 and a lil bit freaked out that the plumbing won't work, but whenever I stress I tend to say "God's will" and calm myself down. My current philosophy is if God wants me to be a mama, then I'll be a mama. If it doesn't happen, then it was never meant to be. Let's see... 

Good luck to all with a BFP! & for those of us who are waiting for that day, keep the faith! 

Good luck everyone !


----------



## kareen

LOL, ladies...I know, I'm just a tease! LOL. But OH really doesn't want to know. Wants me to wait until at least the baby shower (so we can get gender specific things) and then hopefully by then little bubs will make their appearance. Sometimes I leave my computer on and don't want to take the chance that someone will see my posts. LOL. But trust me, I will let you all know...sometime 

And I didn't forget you YankeeMama30: Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks lovely ladies. I'll definitely keep on praying for direction. But to be honest, I am leaning more in the IVF direction though. Kinda weary after 21 cycles ttc!!!

Flying out on vacation tonight. Very sad about leaving my DH for 2 weeks :cry:....but also looking forward to catching up with my bestie!!! Definitely need the break from ttc!


----------



## kareen

VON!!!!!!! How did the ultrasound go??!!?!?! I'm so excited to hear. How are the rest you ladies? I'm just here. Bubba is jumping around and giving me tons of kicks. Enough to startle me! LOL. But I love it. Hope everyone is doing well. Chat soon.


----------



## sincerevon

kareen said:


> VON!!!!!!! How did the ultrasound go??!!?!?! I'm so excited to hear. How are the rest you ladies? I'm just here. Bubba is jumping around and giving me tons of kicks. Enough to startle me! LOL. But I love it. Hope everyone is doing well. Chat soon.


It went GREAT! Baby is measuring right on track, and we are expecting a baby GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are so excited!!


----------



## the_key2005

awww von congrats and team pink too how exciting.


----------



## kareen

CONGRATULATIONS VON!!!! I know how exciting it can be.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Yankeemama:flower:. You are not too old and your plumbing is working just fine. I will be 36 this year and I am pregnant so dont give up just yet:hugs:.

Hi ladies!

My cruise was great. It was such a good experience. I truly needed those late night talks with my girlfriends. I felt like we were back in college again. I ate lots of food, and I think if I eat one more thing I may burst!:wacko: I am so dark now because the sun in Nassau and Freeport was so hot!! I played in the clear blue waters, just an awesome time. 

We did have one scare, myself and 6 of my girlfriends rode the banana boat. Well we were riding along when one of my friends got thrown off of the boat:cry:. So we called out to the boat driver so he could go back and get here but by the time he said that, our boat completely flipped over!! The water was so deep, and I was panicking...in fact all of us were. We couldnt get back on the banana boat so we were holding onto the side of his boat. It was so hard and felt myself giving up and I truly thought I was going to die. Eventually they pulled me up on the safety boat, but one of my girlfriends was too heavy so they dragged her to the shore before she could get on. Overall, now we laugh about it but it was very serious and we could have easily drowned. Thank God that He protected us.

No more banana boats for me:haha:.

Baby is fine and just growing right along. Praising God everyday for that.

@sincerevon: COngrats on the baby girl. I want another girl too, but I wont find out until delivery. So exciting!

@Kareen: Love the ultrasound.

@AJ::hugs:

@Isi: Ive been away from dh at least 3 weeks this month, so I know how you feel, but sometimes you need this time to regroup!

Hope everyone is doing well and I missed you all:hugs:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

My name is Karen. I have been stalking you guys thread. I was wondering if I could join in with you all. I am going to have the tubal reversal surgery in October. So I am not TTC just yet but I can be your biggest cheerleader and prayer warrior for sure. 

I had my tubes tied when I was 21. I have 2 boys. My hubby and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary. I am 37 now. Feel free to ask me whatever you want.


----------



## sincerevon

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> My name is Karen. I have been stalking you guys thread. I was wondering if I could join in with you all. I am going to have the tubal reversal surgery in October. So I am not TTC just yet but I can be your biggest cheerleader and prayer warrior for sure.
> 
> I had my tubes tied when I was 21. I have 2 boys. My hubby and I will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary. I am 37 now. Feel free to ask me whatever you want.

Welcome Karen! We'd love to have you! I'm already crossing my fingers that everything goes well with your tubal reverasl in October!


----------



## kareen

Welcome Karen! And all the best for October. I'm sure it will go just fine.

Welcome back MrsKc!!!! The banana boat incident must have been so scary. I can't even imagine. But you're right...He was with you all and I'm ever so glad. You're almost in 2nd Tri!!! I can't believe where the time went!

To all the other ladies...have a great weekend. Long weekend here in Ontario so I will be enjoying it.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome back, Mrskc! Yep, no more banana boats for you :winkwink:

Welcome Karen. Good luck for October hun!

I'm settling in and having the time of my life here in Augusta. Loving catching up with my bestie and connecting with my Godson. Really really therapeutic!

Sending lots of :hugs: and :kiss: to everyone!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well :)

Welcome Yankee and Karen! It's always nice to see new faces on the thread :flower:

Welcome back MrsK! I'm glad you had a great time and I'm glad you made it home safely! Yes, no more banana boats for you...:winkwink:

Congrats Sincerevon! I may be on team pink as well...I have another scan in about 2 weeks to confirm :thumbup: 

Hey Isi, I'm glad you're enjoying yourself in Augusta. Take it easy :)

Where's Aj???

How is everyone else doing??? 

As for me, just been taking it one day at a time. I've been an emotional wreck for some reason lol...I cry at the silliest things sometimes. Baby has been kicking a lot more lately. Usually LO is awake for about 30 min to 1hr at night between 9-10 and sometimes I get a few kicks in the morning around 6 or 7...I don't hear much from her during the rest of the day. It's amazing :D

Still working on addressing that issue with my sister. I think she's really going through a tough time with the fertility issues. I really feel bad for her, but she's the type of person who tries to put up a facade as if everything is great while she's suffering on the inside...so I really don't know how to get to her because knowing her, she'll tell she's fine and just brush me off as not knowing what I'm talking about when I know she's hurting. I just don't want to end up inadvertently pouring salt on her wound by trying to help her through this. I'm really at a fork in the road when it comes to this situation...

Well, I hope everyone is having a great day and has a great weekend :D


----------



## ready4onemore

Thank you all for the welcome. 

I have a question and would love for anyone to chime in and give their thoughs.

My date for my surgery is October 4th. For whatever reason that was the date that stuck in my head. Well on day I was looking at the calender and realized that on that day it will mark the 25th anniversery of the death of my mother. Well I told my younger sister and she totally freaked out. She was only 3 when my mom died and I was 13. Our other siblings were 22,21 and17. So my younger sister and I was together the longest and are very close. My DH said that was the day my mom went to glory and it should be celebrated. Someone else said my mom would be there with me and has already picked my little bean. But my sister is freaking out and wants me to change the date. I also had a dream that I went in for surgery and when they put me to sleep I didn't seem to want to wake up. But the thought of being put under all ways freak me out. So to ramble but I just want to see what other christians thought.


----------



## beanni #1

Hi all,

Been a while hope everyone is well.

Have a good hol Isi, a break might be just what you need.

Purple have you tried sitting down and talking with your sis? Even if she maintains she's ok it might still do her good to know you care and are there for her.

Wow MrsKC that must have been real scary. I'd stay well clear of any bananna boats at least until bubs is here safe and sound.

Von..congrats my dear. I had my 20wk scan yesterday but hubby and I had previously decided not to find out but i have feeling this is a boy going by the constant karate chops and kicks i keep getting. I do hope though you are able to stop worrying a little now and enjoy every beautiful moment.

Welcome new ladies :flower:

Ready - TBH i don't believe is superstition. I understand the date might bring back memories of your mum's passing however as Christians our faith lies GOD and not dates. Pray on it for God to give you peace with the date and your anxiety about being put to sleep. If this date is not of the Lord's doing then if you pray by faith then events will unfold to ensure it does not go ahead. Do not allow what happened to your mother to affect your decisions, put your trust in Christ and he will guide you through this operation IJN


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Beanni, and that is kind all that I think bothers me is the going under part. I tried to set my little sister at ease with that but it just bothers her. My DH is okay with that is why I am not changing it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ready!

I would say go ahead and do it. I dont believe in superstition either. That will still be the day that the Lord had made and everything will be fine!:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well. Im trying to get my mind together to go back to work this monday. Teaching will really spoil you. Summers off and early work days. I wouldnt change my job for nothing! I O'd on the last day of school and thats when I got preggers, so I know this will be a shock to all I work with:haha:. Im so hungry so I gotta run!:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

@ Ready. I'd go ahead with it. I'm sure your mother would want you to too. Bless your sis' heart, she's worried about you and just needs a little reassurance.


----------



## tickledpink3

and [email protected] purple kisses said. Anybody heard from AJ?


----------



## PurpleKisses

beanni #1 said:


> Purple have you tried sitting down and talking with your sis? Even if she maintains she's ok it might still do her good to know you care and are there for her.

No, I haven't. The main reason is because we live almost 3 hours away...and part of me still hasn't gotten over her comment to my mother about me getting HIV/AIDS although my OH and I are in a committed, monogamous relationship with each other. I don't know the exact comment that was made as she said it to my mother when my mother told her that I was pregnant. I don't know if she was trying to imply that my OH is unfaithful..which he's not...he's very attentive and loving...and most of his free time is spent with me....or if she was trying to insinuate that I'm promiscuous...which isn't true, either.

I can't say that I'm angry for her comment, just a little bewildered as to how or why my big sis would say something like that. I hate to say it, but I honestly think she's jealous...but knowing her, she'll never admit to it. I've tried talking to my mother about it and she just kinda blows it off and says that she'll get over it. So part of me is thinking that maybe mother knows best in this situation. Then again, that could just be my mom's way of telling me not to bother with it because she wants me to stay as stress free as possible and she knows how much my sis's initial comment upset me.

It's tough situation...I don't know...:shrug:


----------



## ready4onemore

PurpleKisses said:


> beanni #1 said:
> 
> 
> Purple have you tried sitting down and talking with your sis? Even if she maintains she's ok it might still do her good to know you care and are there for her.
> 
> No, I haven't. The main reason is because we live almost 3 hours away...and part of me still hasn't gotten over her comment to my mother about me getting HIV/AIDS although my OH and I are in a committed, monogamous relationship with each other. I don't know the exact comment that was made as she said it to my mother when my mother told her that I was pregnant. I don't know if she was trying to imply that my OH is unfaithful..which he's not...he's very attentive and loving...and most of his free time is spent with me....or if she was trying to insinuate that I'm promiscuous...which isn't true, either.
> 
> I can't say that I'm angry for her comment, just a little bewildered as to how or why my big sis would say something like that. I hate to say it, but I honestly think she's jealous...but knowing her, she'll never admit to it. I've tried talking to my mother about it and she just kinda blows it off and says that she'll get over it. So part of me is thinking that maybe mother knows best in this situation. Then again, that could just be my mom's way of telling me not to bother with it because she wants me to stay as stress free as possible and she knows how much my sis's initial comment upset me.
> 
> It's tough situation...I don't know...:shrug:Click to expand...

Your sister sounds a lot like my older sister. She can be very mean and insenstive. I am not saying yours is but my sister said that same comment to me once. But I was not in a relationship at the time just hang with my girlfriends and enjoying life. My sister hubby has not always been good to her and others have told her. My point is she my in fact be jealous and in some way or another unhappy. I am not saying she is but just keep her lifted. Don't let it upset you we need the baby strong and happy when he/she gets here.

I hope you didn't mind me chiming in.


----------



## the_key2005

Hi girls just dropping in. welcome karen, will be praying for a successful surgery in october. Mrsk glad you had a wonderful vacation. Purple if it will help you to speak to your sister about it then go ahead, I think mum is just worried that it will become even bigger then it is now. All is well on this end just getting bigger, got a scan on tuesday, nervous and excited all in one.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies..AF is due in 3 days haven't been tempted to test...I dont feel pregnant..but i've never been pregnant before so...shrug: lol..Just wish me luck


----------



## YankeeMama30

Wow Ladies, yall been busy updating! I had to take notes so I don't miss anyone. Anyway, Hello Gorgeous Women! Hope you're having / had wonderful weekends!

OK, *Von* congrats on your little girl! I love baby girls. Nothing like a mother's relationship with her daughter. 

*MrsKC*, thanks for your sweet comments. And what an interesting update! So glad God was watching over you and your girls. No more adventurous banana boats for you Mrs! :)

Hi *Karen*. Welcome aboard. I will be praying that your procedure goes as planned in October & I'm with the ladies - God will be watching over you. Don't worry about the GA. It's like going to sleep, before you know it you will be awake again. 

*Isi,* hope you have fun on your holiday! Sounds like you need a break and some time with your bestfriend. Just what the doctor ordered after TTC. I never knew the process was so darned tiring! I guess I've always grown up thinking "Don't get pregnant! Be careful! Be safe!" Never knew how complicated the whole thing is... it just always felt like girls in my neighborhood were falling pregnant left and right... 

*Purple*, Sister issues can be so tough. My sister and I struggled most of our lives, but funny enough when we lost our mom 2 years ago, all that stopped. We know now that family is so important and every day is not promised to us. It is so hard when you feel like your sis is doing wrong against you - it's like "What can I do?" because after all, she disrespected you and your OH. But, I would say try and understand where _she_ is coming from. I don't know the whole story, but it sounds like she has had some fertility issues and now you're pregnant. Maybe she is jealous, but open your heart to her and respond to her with kindness. It might break the wall down and get her to see the error in her ways. 

*Beani,* Amen to all that you said about it being "God's Day"

*Vrain*, wishing you ALL the luck in the world, girl!

Alright Ladies have a blessed day wherever you are! I'm in good spirits. We are using the CBFM and after a string of Lows I got a PEAK today and we did the business, so I'm feeling quite positive. Even if it's not meant to be this month, I'm just glad to know I'm ovulating (and like 4 days later than I always thought which is sooo interesting! explains a lot).

GL everyone! x


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. Okay on my end just very hot outside so I think I am in for the day. 

Key, good luck on your scan. Keep us posted. Thanks for the welcome.

Vrainoire, I hoping you get your BFP real soon.


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome YankeeMama, I'm 37 and just ttcing my first! Good luck, I hppe your ttc journey is a short one and you get our bfp soon! You have the right attitude about it.

MrsKC: OMG What a trip filled with excitement, glad you and your girlz are ok. There is nothing like girl time.

Hey Karen, Welcome this thread is wonderful, Good luck with TTC and I hope that you get your bfp right away when you start trying.

I'm currently cd7 and hoping this is our month. Ive decided that I am going to try and just let go and let God, I know when it is our time he will bless us, and not a minute before! So I am trying to be patient, I know my time is coming, can't wait to be pg with my healthy baby!


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing fine. We just got back from my mom's for the weekend. We had a really good time as did the kids. I showed the dvd of Baby Bubba and my mom was so happy. Even took the the doppler so that she could hear the heartbeat. She's already bought some things for the baby that are soooo cute. Bless her heart. At any rate, we just got back so I'm going to get organized for some quiet time. Have a great night guys.


----------



## ready4onemore

Futuremommie, GL in TTC I hope you get your BFP real soon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Hope you had a great sunday. My family is gone back to Chicago and I am back to work tomorrow:cry:, but I thank God for a career! I can tell baby is getting bigger, because my tummy is getting tighter:happydance:!

Praying for your BFP futuremommie!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Wishing all of you ladies good luck! Whether you are TTC or already PG with your little bundles! Praying for each and every one of you! Have a great week!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Karen, you hit it right on the head. My sister is a bit cold and insensitive. She's always been a little emotionally withdrawn since I can remember. It seems like it's gotten worse since she's been older, though. I did a lot of thinking over the weekend and even talked about it to my OH and I decided to let it go. She'll come around when she feels like it. If not, then I'm not going to worry myself about it. If there's one thing I can't deal with, it's bitter females. Although I'm 9 years younger than her, I've always had to be the big sister when we've had disagreements and I'm getting to a stage in my life where I'm realizing I need to put my foot down at some point. 

Thanks for all of the advice ladies...I really appreciated it :)

Kareen, I'm glad to hear you had a great time with your family. I think it's cute when grandparents get excited about their new grandchild. I know my mom is excited. She's coming in a couple weeks and even though she gets on my nerves sometimes I miss her cooking lol.

I have a midwife's appointment tomorrow. This will be the first appointment that my OH is coming to and he's so excited that he thought it was this morning and was all in a tizzy because he thought I had forgot :haha: it was cute...

Well, I hope everyone else is doing well! Good luck and lots of baby dust this cycle :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Whew, I made it through the first day back at work. I was so uncomfortable because we sat a lot today and I kept getting so stiff. Then it was hot in our library and I was miserable. I hope they get this cooling thing together by tomorrow. I also had to tell our English Dept chair that I was preggo because she had me teaching English II and that is considered a testing grade (10th grade) and I dont want my kids to get bad scores because I will be on maternity leave in Feb-May. The test is in early may. She is pregnant as well and due Sept 26, so she was very understanding.

Otherwise, Im hoping this school year goes smoothly.

@purplekisses: I agree with not letting the situation stress you. You have bigger fish to fry, than to worry about that. All will be well at your appt tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Purple, I am 9 years younger then my sister also. After our mother died it is as part of her emotions died too.

I had a bad day at work. I have a mirco manager and I was off on Thursday and Friday. So when I got in today I was going through me emails and this monkey than sent me email going off because there wasn't any paper in the copier and someone had to fill it themselves. Seriously? Am I administrative assist or the maid? So in her email she threatned to reprimend me. She always does that and the other ladies get all scared. Well today Karen had enough. I told her if you want to fire me then do it!! As I was going off I was thinking "God where is this coming from?" But I had enough of her. Please pray that I get out of that department soon. Sorry to ramble.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Morning ladies! 

MrsK, yay for making it through your first day back. It's a blessing to have an understand boss, so many women don't and it becomes a pain when you're expecting. I understand about being hot and pregnant lol. I was working with a camp that my department was hosting and the a/c went out and the lab (which is on the top floor) was so hot. I felt like all I could do was sit there and sweat lol. You haven't had any morning sickness have you? If not, that's awesome...especially since you're almost through the 1st tri (time flies, doesn't it?). I'm pretty sure this school year will be great. :thumbup:

Karen, I'm sorry you had a bad day! Some people just have power trips and they believe that they can treat others, who may not have their same title any kind of way. Believe me, I've seen it happen. The chairperson of my department has a bad habit of talking to the secretaries any kinda way. There was one lady, she was as sweet as can be and I used to go in the office and talk to her all of the time. Almost every time I was there, the chair would come out of his and give her some remedial task and just make it seem like she was stupid just because he had a Doctorate's degree and she didn't. I really felt bad for her, especially since she had been there longer than him. Luckily, she ended up transferring to another department across campus and she says she loves it over there. I don't know, I think people like that suffer from some type of inferiority complex lol. It makes me wonder how do they REALLY feel about themselves if they treat others like that. Hopefully, you can get transferred soon, because there's nothing worse than going to a job where you don't like your boss. :hugs:

Speaking of school year, I'm a little anxious about my upcoming school year. It's my last year and when I go back to school next month, I'll probably be looking "very pregnant" (quoted from my OH). Along with that, I know I'm going to feel "very pregnant" lol...I'm just hoping I do well. I'm taking 21 hours which is A LOT, especially for my major. I'm trying to get into the mindset that I was in last semester, just taking it one week at a time. I've built a pretty good rapport with all of my professors so I'm praying for a little bit a leniency, especially when it comes to attendance lol. I'm so excited that this is my last year. A couple years ago, I couldn't see an end to this tunnel but I'm finally seeing the light lol! 

Well, I hope everyone has a great day! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

MrsK, I hope the fix the A/C for you soon. 

Purple, what is your major? Yes that is a lot of hours for anyone. LOL But I am sure you are ready for it.

How are all you today? It is another hot day here in Texas. But what else is new. LOL Have a great day ladies and stay cool.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies!..Well I'm out for July..I should have known because not one day was i tempted to test and now the day before AF is due I'm spotting..and the only reason I caught it was because i had just decided to go by a test and went to use the restroom and there it was..I'm a little down i just cant understand why it would come on a day earlier to F*@# with me. :witch: .i may be crazy but i still feel like there's hope.. :shrug: Would it be crazy to still test?? I don't have any cramps and that is a major thing I suffer from on cd1


----------



## mrskcbrown

@vrainoire: I say go ahead and test. If you think you are feeling different and only you know your body.

@purple: I usually have a lil bit of night sickness but nothing major. The air is working but now the classroom Im in is a mess! The teacher b 4 me hasnt fully moved out so I cant really decorate like I want to. I just want to go to bed!!

@rdyforonemore: Air is fixed!!!

Hope all is well!


----------



## PurpleKisses

ready4onemore said:


> Purple, what is your major? Yes that is a lot of hours for anyone. LOL But I am sure you are ready for it.

I'm double majoring in electrical engineering and computer engineering. :)

MrsK, glad to hear the air is fixed! :D

Edit: 
vrainoire, I'd still go ahead and test! It couldn't hurt, could it?

Edit #2 (sorry, I'm having a bad case of baby brain right now!):

Oh, I had my midwife's appointment today! She wasn't in so I ended up seeing the OB. Oh. My. Goodness. I had to get a repeat pap smear done and the OB was not gentle at all! She kept moving the speculum around trying to get a good view of my cervix and I wanted to jump off of the table! (TMI) I don't know what she did, but when she pulled the speculum out, but it was covered in blood and she brought on a pretty bad bleed. OH was sitting in the room with me and I've never seen him look like that. After he saw the speculum, he kept his eyes on the floor for the remainder of the appointment lol...he would only look up occasionally and look over at me and look back down at the floor. LOL, I think he may have been a little traumatized haha. We got to hear lil bean's heartbeat, though. 

I'm in some pain from the visit. So I'm just resting for the rest of the day...


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, glad to know the a/c is fixed. 

Purple, the OB sounds horrible. Your poor OH maybe wondering WTH was that. LOL I hope you feel better.


----------



## Vrainoire

I've decided that I'm going to test being that I haven't had anymore spotting since the one time earlier this afternoon..I'll be sure to keep you all posted


----------



## PurpleKisses

Fingers crossed for you, V! :thumbup:

Karen, he seemed a little traumatized lol.. he was like, "I've never sat through anything like that." lol...the OB did apologize a million times, though. I just wish I could've seen my midwife...the OB was just so technical, like a lot of docs and almost made me feel like I didn't know what I was talking about when I was trying to tell her what the specialist said about my cervix and everything else. :roll: I can't stand when doctors try to make other people feel stupid just because we're not familiar with all of the medical terminology.


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> I've decided that I'm going to test being that I haven't had anymore spotting since the one time earlier this afternoon..I'll be sure to keep you all posted

Please keep us posted. I will be praying for you.


----------



## beanni #1

Good luck V...praying its a nice :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready- I'm sorry you had such a horrible day, I hope you can find a better fit at work.

MrsK- Glad they got your AC working, can't imagine being hot and pg
PurpleKisses- good luck with school, 21 hrs is a lot but I know you will do great! The OB sounds horrid! did he/she have to be so rough? ugggh!

V.- waiting on the results, hope you get a bfp!

I'm waiting to O and trying to not stress out too much!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey future! Lots of baby dust this cycle!!

Has anyone heard from Aj?? 

V, any news??

It's crazy, I find myself getting more excited about other women's pregnancies and newborns than I do my own pregnancy. I don't know why...

Well, I'm feeling better than yesterday...just twiddling my thumbs and waiting for my scan in 2 weeks and then for the semester to start...and trying to fight off these cravings :haha: I've fallen in love with 7-11 brownies and Lipton Brisk teas...not good for the hips, thighs and "bingo wings" lol

I hope everyone is having a great day! :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone! I hope everyone is well! 

Future, baby dust is coming your way as we speak.

My classroom is coming together. Im putting the finishing touches on it the next 2 days. Im going to go to dollar store and get decorations and flowers etc. I think my students will like it. If they dont, I do, LOL!

I will be 12 weeks tomorrow, then one more week til 2nd trimester. Im getting bigger but still looking just "fat". I want to look pregnant. Everyone at my job is finding out. If you tell one, youve told the whole school. Oh well, guess they would find out sooner or later.

My daughter has her first day of 4th grade tomorrow. I have to do her hair. As a black woman, you all know what this entails and I am not looking forward to it!!! Wash, blow dry and put in pony tails. She has a lot of natural hair too, no chemicals. I dont think I will ever put chemical staighteners in her hair. If she so decides when she is a grown woman, thats fine, but just not with my money. So off I go to get started! It takes 2 long hours!!!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Mrsk, I know what that is like to do natural hair. I have been totally natural for about 5 years. My hair is to mid back and very thick. People always ask if they can touch it. :nope: I hate for random people to touch my hair. My momma use to tell us "don't let anyone touch your hair!" I guess that stuck with me. LOL

Future, sending prayers and babydust your way.


----------



## PurpleKisses

I've told myself that if I have a daughter, I'm NEVER putting a relaxer in her hair. My mom put one in my hair when I was young because she didn't know what else to do with my hair. I've been completely natural for 4 months now...my hair is shoulder length when wet. Doing my hair gets to be a pain sometimes, but I just LOVE the fact that my hair is so much healthier now. :D


----------



## Vrainoire

Sooo i haven't tested yet..idk why!! but i've been spotting off and on all day with cramps that would suggest that AF is coming..


----------



## beanni #1

Sorry to hear that V.....but there is always still a glimmer of hope until :witch: makes a full appearance.

MrsKC, hope the hair session went well. I've gone back natural and chopped all the relaxed bits off...my goodness is my hair dresser suffering. Broken countless amounts of hair picks and I'm sure she must get blisters braiding my hair bless her.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I too was natural for 2 years and in December I went back to relaxed hair. I have a whole journal chronicaling my progress. I went back because where I live there were no natural stylists and it was becoming a major pain to do my hair daily. Do I regret it, sometimes but I do love going to the hair salon and getting my hair styled:winkwink:. I told my bff that this was my last relaxer again, so we shall see. I really want locs, and so thats my goal.

My daughters hair turned out beautifully as usual. She told me she never wants a perm because a lot of women dont have hair on their edges and her friends that have perms and wear pony tails, their pony tails come a loose before school is out, :haha:.

Im 12 weeks today. My ticker says 2nd trimester but Im not too sure. Some websites say this too, Hmm?:shrug:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC good luck with the hair! I'm thinking that if I have a little girl, I won't do the chemicals either! 2 hrs?!? Wow! Thanks for the baby dust! Congrats on 12wks!!!!

V. sorry that you've been spotting but it's not to late for it to stop!

Thanks Ready for the prayers and babydust!


----------



## the_key2005

hi ladies, welcome to all the new ladies and lovely to hear everyone is moving along just great. Just a quick hello and baby dust to our ttc-er :hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Yeah, I don't go to a salon...I just do my own hair. I spend more time prepping for wash and washing my hair than anything else...because that's the only time I really comb it unless my hair gets matted or tangled in between washings, like if I fall asleep without braiding or twisting it...that's been happening a lot lately so I ended up putting my hair in kinky twists...that was only last week and I'm starting to miss my fro already lol

I keep going back and forth on whether I want locs...part of me does, but then I know that once my hair grows out a little more, I'm going to love my fro and the stuff I'm going to be able to do with it. My bff has locs and she's been trying to "convert" me lol but I think I'm just going to keep my fro...for now :D

I'm happy that your daughter loves her hair enough to say she doesn't want a perm...so many little girls have been taught that relaxing their will make it long and straight, and they'll be pretty. Honestly, I LOVE to see a little girl with a head full of natural hair lol...


Ya know, I always thought that 12 wks was the end of the 1st tri and beginning of the 2nd but a lot of places say 13 and some say 14...I guess to try to account for the extra 2wks (from your lmp to ov) so everything gets pushed back 2wks...which makes sense so I don't know :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Yeah, I don't go to a salon...I just do my own hair. I spend more time prepping for wash and washing my hair than anything else...because that's the only time I really comb it unless my hair gets matted or tangled in between washings, like if I fall asleep without braiding or twisting it...that's been happening a lot lately so I ended up putting my hair in kinky twists...that was only last week and I'm starting to miss my fro already lol
> 
> I keep going back and forth on whether I want locs...part of me does, but then I know that once my hair grows out a little more, I'm going to love my fro and the stuff I'm going to be able to do with it. My bff has locs and she's been trying to "convert" me lol but I think I'm just going to keep my fro...for now :D
> 
> I'm happy that your daughter loves her hair enough to say she doesn't want a perm...so many little girls have been taught that relaxing their will make it long and straight, and they'll be pretty. Honestly, I LOVE to see a little girl with a head full of natural hair lol...
> 
> 
> Ya know, I always thought that 12 wks was the end of the 1st tri and beginning of the 2nd but a lot of places say 13 and some say 14...I guess to try to account for the extra 2wks (from your lmp to ov) so everything gets pushed back 2wks...which makes sense so I don't know :shrug:

I see you are in VA. Not sure if I asked but what part are you in? I will be in Richmond on Aug 20 for hubby family reunion.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Oh ok..I'm in Hampton...it's about 1hr southeast of Richmond


----------



## tickledpink3

I want locs too but the maintenance alone will be a job for me. My hair is just so thick, it would be hard to maintain the parts and "neat" look that I want. I know for sure I won't be putting a relaxer in my daughter's hair or pressing it. Don't get me wrong. I don't look down on a mother who does that. Just personally I love being natural and want my daughter to be too.

And I'm getting worried about AJ


----------



## ready4onemore

I have a pic journal of my natural styles when I updated it I will post a link so you ladies can see. I cut my fro really short one Sept and by Dec it was already big. My hair grows so fast. I love being natrual but it is maintence. LOL Sometimes i will get it flat iron but not often.

Mrsk, I love the fact that you daughter loves her hair.

NiteNite ladies.


----------



## beanni #1

MrsKC I agree with Purple on the timings. Our dates get calculated from the LMP but bubs is 2 wks younger, so I think you are in 2nd tri at 14wks when bubs is 12wks if that makes sense. Doesn't really matter either way I have a peek in all tris all the time :thumbup:

Wow so many people with natural hair. I was scared to cut off my relaxer as my hair is so thick and curly. It hurts to comb and the ends get so knotted :grr: I'm hoping it'll get softer as it grows. So many people even at the salons get so jealous of my hair cos of its fullness and thickness but living with it is hard work i tell ya. 

If I was to have a little girl i would def invest time in her hair and helping her learn how to maintain it. I didn't really get that with my mum so i'm at the mercy of salons, quick fixes and high prices. I so love it when i see little girls with natural hair beautifully kept :)


----------



## PurpleKisses

@tickled~ are there any loctitians (sp) in your area? My BFF has locs and she says she has pretty thick hair (she's had locs since before I met her so I've never seen her hair out) but she goes to see her loctitian every 2-4 wks (usually every 4 wks but she'll go before if she has something important that she wants her locs styled for) and her locs are beautiful. I can't remember a time when I've seen her locs look "rough" (well, yeah there's been a couple times but not many lol)...

@beanni~ I found that my hair changed as it grew out. When I first cut my hair, it was ROUGH! LOL. I would comb my hair, hair would be all over the place and my scalp would be so sore afterward. I also had to change hair products because the ones I used on my relaxed hair were too harsh for my natural hair. Now, my hair doesn't get very tangled. Other naturalistas come up to me all of the time and ask me what I use on my hair and the first thing I always say is extra virgin olive oil! I love it! I use it as a pre-shampoo, after washing, as a detangling aid between washes and when my hair feels really dry. It's a heavy oil so it goes a long way. :D


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey everyone my mood has lifted since the arrival of AF so i'm good waiting to try again...

@tickledpink I have really thick hair..too much hair in my opinion and i think they are perfect for my locs.you'll find that once you start the maintenance my be a bit much but its only to help your locs form properly..once you actually start to loc up you can retwist at your own pace.. Interlocking sounds like the route you want to take..your grid stays neat and you wont have to retwist that often love locs..i love locs..they are wonderful


----------



## the_key2005

Hi Girls, I have locs and have been growing them for about 2 and half years. I had my big chop back in 2007 and wore a tinny afro till I got my hair loc'ed in Feb 2008. I just have a cute bob at the moment and intend to let them get as long as possible. I am not a free former, I retwist every 2 months (over twisiting causes breakage), using 100% natural aloe vera gel and natural coconut oil or shea butter which ever i feel like that day. I dont regret it at all and can now wear my hair in all sorts of natural formal up dos for work or funky everyday ones for a night out. One thing that I would warn anyone wanting to loc their hair is that its not something that happens overnight. You need to be real patient and be able to accept and embrace the nap as there will be days your hair just wont do what you expect it to do. It does eventually pay off :). I do intend on raising natural babies but whether or not to loc them is another thing, imagine trying to get sand out of locs arghhh!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Glad you're feeling much better, Vrainore. Wishing you all the very best this cycle.

Wow....I seem to be the only one with the processed hair here :). I just worry about how high maintenance fully natural hair would be. Maybe one day. My Mom had her long hair cut some years ago (very very low). I won't call it fully natural as she highlights and mildly texturises it, but it shaved off at least 15 years from her.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok thanks Purple for that info. Im not too familiar with VA yet. I am going to spend next July there with my DH's family so I can get to know them better and so they can bond with the new baby. We will visit DC while I am there and visit NY and NJ. Last time I went was for a funeral so I didnt really see too much.

Im so starved!!

I think DH was a lil ticked last night because I didnt want to:sex:. I know when he is because he was acting "stanky" this morning. I dont care, LOL. I just :sex: with him the day before. He needs to get a grip. And at 1:45am and I have to get up for work at 6am:wacko:. Anywho, he will be alright:winkwink:. I dont know why men think they will die if they dont get sex?????


----------



## PurpleKisses

Oh ok, yeah my family is in the DC area. That's where I was born and raised (Alexandria)...I kinda miss it, but the traffic there is HORRIBLE. I haven't spent a lot of time in Richmond...I've always either been in Northern VA or down here in Hampton Roads.

Haha my OH acts the same way sometimes...especially now. He has this idea that pregnant women want :sex: all of the time. 1st tri, I was too nauseous and now most days with my hips spreading, backache and everything else going on in that region, sex isn't something I even think about, let alone want on a regular basis lol. He pouts and I just tell him he'll live lol.

@Isi~everybody says that in the beginning...I was worried that it would take more time and effort than relaxed hair, but it actually takes me less time most mornings for me to get ready. The only exception is the mornings I wash my hair...then I either just let it air dry throughout the day or diffuse it a little, which can take some time. I must say, I love my hair more now than I did when it was relaxed.  It's a commitment, but I love it. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Glad you're feeling much better, Vrainore. Wishing you all the very best this cycle.
> 
> Wow....I seem to be the only one with the processed hair here :). I just worry about how high maintenance fully natural hair would be. Maybe one day. My Mom had her long hair cut some years ago (very very low). I won't call it fully natural as she highlights and mildly texturises it, but it shaved off at least 15 years from her.

My hair is now processed too Isi, look at my avatar. I went back to relaxed hair in december. I am going natural again but I dont know if doing that with a new baby is quite feasible for me right now. When I went natural, I had a low, low boy cut and my hair was shoulder length. www.public.fotki.com/beenlyed2
Check out that site. I had chronicled my progress for a few months. I love natural hair and DH wants me to go back as well.


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies!!!

Vrai: No worries girl. We are all right here with you for this next cycle. God is good and He knows your desires. Baby dust your way!!!!

Re: the topic of hair. Since January I stopped relaxing my hair and started braiding it. It grew soooo much. In between braids I would just get it treated. But now that I'm pregnant it's grown ridiculously long!! It went from just above my shoulders to down to about my mid arm. My hairdresser was shocked the last time she took out the braids. It grew about 4". This happened the last time I was pregnant with the boys. My hair and nails grew like weeds. I stopped braiding it now and just wear it natural. I just put a bit of hair conditioning spray in it each day and wear it wavy. I love it and hope it stays even after the baby is born. 

At any rate guys, I'm off. I'm working from home today and need to get back to work. Have a great weekend and we will chat soon! Love you all!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Purple. I'll bear that in mind :). Not sure how my DH will like my hair au naturel though....but hey, you never know.

Mrskc, all your looks are so cute! Your short hair really looked good on you. I've got big cheeks, so could never pull that look off. But the locks idea does sound interesting though :winkwink:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Msk, you short hair was very cute. My head is tad bit long so I couldn't do it that short. LOL

My son has had locs for about 2-3 years now. He loves them. This year the sports director tried to make all the guys with hair passed their collar cut it. But I just had his locs braid in like 3-4 cornrows and they said that was fine. It just cannot touch his collar doing football. 

Vrn, it is okay you will get your BFP this cycle. I am praying on that one for you. No worries.

Does anyone have any big plans this weekend?


----------



## PurpleKisses

MrsK, I loved the photos! The short cut looks really nice on you. :thumbup:

Isi, ya never know...I'd mention it to him and see what he says. I know my OH loves my hair natural...it may take some getting used to, especially if you start off short (I transitioned for about 5-6 months so my hair wasn't terribly short once I cut it)...

I just can't wait until my hair grows out more! I want 1 of those big fros that I can straighten and my hair will be half way down my back :haha:

Vrai, I'm happy you're feeling better! Stay positive hun! Your BFP will come soon! :hugs:

Well, I hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! This time when I do my chop, I will not cut it for 6 months. Not sure if I can deal with it that short again. I only transitioned for 4 months before I cut it. I was tired of dealing with the two textures.

No big plans for me Ready except that school officially starts monday and so the rug rats will be in the "house". I have to focus my mind to teach these kids something, LOL.


----------



## Nightnurse

Hey all,how have yah all been,as for me still here and still* TTC,SO l*eaves the Island in the morning for a whole month so I will need you girls to help me be strong,this is our first time being apart in 11 yrs.and definately need BFP vibes


----------



## Treykid3

Hi Ladies,
I have skimmed over this entire thread to get to know you guys a little before I joined you. You all are so supportive which is great! I love that there are different stages of the baby spectrum all on one thread. I hope I am welcome!

Anyway, I live in NC but grew up in S. Fla. My parents are from Jamaica and Guyana. I've been married for 7 years in Oct. I have 2 awesome kids (3 1/2 and 2) and am TTC for #3! 

I am currently on CD 3 or 4 and I am hoping/praying that this is our month.

Oh, and I have processed hair, too!! (one of three?!?)

Hope all of the pregnancies are going well.
Congratulations to any recent BFPs!
And Good Luck and Baby Dust to all of us TTC.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Welcome Trey! Wow, what a unique ethnic mix!

Lots of baby dust to you!! :flower:

@nightnurse~ wow, 1st time in 11 yrs?? How long is he gone for? Don't worry, we'll keep you company :hugs: Lots of baby dust to you as well. :D

I've been having a bit of a tough time lately. Seems like everything that could go wrong has been heading downhill. I'm trying my best to stay positive about everything, though. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers...I feel like I just really need some positive energy flowing my way right about now.


----------



## kareen

Welcome Trey! Glad you are here. It's so nice to add to the brood. 

Well ladies, just a quick note here. I'm off to watch some UFC with my OH. ;-)


----------



## PurpleKisses

kareen said:


> Well ladies, just a quick note here. I'm off to watch some UFC with my OH. ;-)

I didn't realize UFC was so popular...every other person on my FB page has been talking about UFC tonight lol. I didn't learn what it was until I met OH...he's a semi-retired MMA fighter (he still trains, but doesn't fight anymore)...gee, I feel out of the loop :dohh:

Oh, and cute bump pic :)


----------



## tickledpink3

@purple kisses- I'm sure if I asked around I could find one. It's just that I'm so cheap :haha: But that is something to consider

@vrainoire-thanks so much for the advice! Was your hair difficult to loc at first? Did you start out with palm rolled locs or comb coils?

@isi-Girl nothin wrong with processed hair but you do bring up something that alot of women with relaxed hair bring up. The maintenance. And I won't lie to you. When I first cut my hair off, it drove me crazy. From styling to figuring out what products my hair liked and didn't like. The most important thing is to go natural when you are ready. If you don't like it, no harm done


----------



## beanni #1

welcome Trey :flower: of course you are welcome. the more the merrier. goodluck TTC pray its short and sweet.

@purple stay positive hun and proclaim sucess :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Welcome Trey
@tickledpink I started with very small two strand twists, my hair is very soft and curly in the front so two strands twists were the only way they would stay..


----------



## tickledpink3

Thanks because mine barely will stay twisted without product. 

@nighnurse-you know we will be here for ya girl
@trey- welcome!

anybody testing this week?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Welcome Trey. My name is Karen and I am having a TR in Oct.

My son's locs started has coils because he has thick hair like me. 

https://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/98_197/240_37/coils-vi-th.jpg

This is a picture of my coils his looked like this when he started locing


https://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/98_197/240_37/NP_mar_GATHERING025-th.jpg

A set of twist when my hair was short.


----------



## Treykid3

Since we are talking about hair what hair products would you guys recommend for my 2 year old girl? Her hair soaks up everything I put on it and can look dull a couple of days after I wash it.

I just found out today that a friend is pregnant. It's a surprise for her and her husband. I am happy for them and hope that I get to join her soon. She was so concerned about telling me, though and I appreciated that.

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Trey! Welcome to our group. We are so happy that you are here. I pray you get your BFP very soon!

@Kareen: is that your belly in that pic girl???? WOW! I hope to be that big at 19 weeks. I feel like I am growing so slow, but then I am only 12 weeks.

@rdy: LOVE the hair pics!

Hope everyone is well. Tomorrow is the official first day back at school! Pray for me!


----------



## beanni #1

Wow ready...I LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair in the pics. Are they permanent twists / locs / curls. i would love to do something like that but don't want permanent locs (can't afford the maintenance...lol)


----------



## FutureMommie

Isi- you are not the only one, I have processed hair too, I love the natural look on so many of my friends but just not sure I'm patient enough to go thru the transition. 

Vrai- sorry the AF witch showed but I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle.

Nightnurse- we are here for you, I hope the time passes quickly and that you get your bfp.

Trey- I live in NC too, I'm on the coast near Wilmington- Welcome!


----------



## kareen

LOL. Yes MrsK, that's my belly. I had another ultrasound this morning and little one was sitting up this time. I assume they turned from their lying down position to sitting up last night as I was kept awake by some crazy acrobatics and a sharp pain on my right. The ultrasound tech said Bubba is quite close to the uterine wall and pressed down right where Bubba's head was, right where I was getting the pain, so it looks like I'm being head-butted right there! LOL. Well I hope all is well with you ladies...Baby dust to the ones still pressing on, H&H 9 months to the ones who are preggers and best wishes to the ones about to pop! Bless...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Mrsk, I hope you have a great first day of school.

Bean1, no they are not permanment. I love locs but I like to do different things to my hair so locs are not for me.

I hope all is well with everyone. Have a blessed day ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> LOL. Yes MrsK, that's my belly. I had another ultrasound this morning and little one was sitting up this time. I assume they turned from their lying down position to sitting up last night as I was kept awake by some crazy acrobatics and a sharp pain on my right. The ultrasound tech said Bubba is quite close to the uterine wall and pressed down right where Bubba's head was, right where I was getting the pain, so it looks like I'm being head-butted right there! LOL. Well I hope all is well with you ladies...Baby dust to the ones still pressing on, H&H 9 months to the ones who are preggers and best wishes to the ones about to pop! Bless...

Wow, I hope to grow like that over the next 6 weeks. I think I am so small. DH says I just look "fatter":dohh:. I said well thanks a lot because now Im paranoid that Im too small:wacko:. I already had a fat belly so maybe it will take time before the baby fills into the fat:haha:.

@ready: Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hello Ladies, 

Sounds like you're all well! Loving the chatter too... might as well get my confession out: yeah, I have relaxed hair too lol I've always loved the thought of going natural at some point, but I guess it's the fear of the unknown. I already have a fat round face, so I don't think the big chop would suit me and I find it so hard to deal when my hair is "inbetween." I have really thick, course hair thanks to my mom (who was from Curacao) :0) Everybody always loves my hair, but they don't realize how much work is involved! I'm not a very high maintenance relaxer, well because I'm lazy, plus I live in England and can get away with a lot over here. I only relax my hair ever 2 months and most of the time I either wear it in 2 french breads or I wear it in like a wavy fro once I take my breads out, but I do curl it at least once a week with those plug in curlers.

If I have a daughter, I would like to think I will leave her hair natural. DH is half Maltese and half British, so apart from finding the right products to keep it moisturized and tamed, I don't think it will be hard work like mine is. I first had a relaxer in the 1st grade because my mom couldn't cope - and honeys I was traumatized. All the hairdressers made such a big stink about how thick and nappy my hair was. How ignorant!

Anyway, well done to the pregnant mamas who are making it through the heat of the summer. I can't even imagine it! I'm already wondering what it would be like to carry even more weight around, but hey God gave me this body, so he will show me the way!

V, sorry AF showed her face, but I'm glad you're in good spirits!

Kareen, you have such a gorgeous bump! Congrats. & MrsK yours is coming soon!

V & Ready according to your profile pics you both have gorgeous hair! Wish I could be bothered taking the plunge! 

Future, where are you in your cycle? I've lost track... 

Welcome to any new ladies!

I'm in the final stretch of the 2ww - 3 days before testing or AF shows her face.... feeling kinda different I guess, don't really feel like she's coming, but sometimes it can be like turning a switch! Last month I was convinced I was peggers, was even feeling nauseous and bloated and then bam! the morning AF showed I woke up feeling like I got runover by a forklift truck and she was there by lunch time. So, we'll see.... it's just a shame because we're going on a long weekend on Fri (D day) and if AF shows up, well, I won't be a fun travelling partner! lol 

Babydust to the TTC'ers and God Bless to those of you who are cooking up one of God's magical gifts...


----------



## Vrainoire

@Yankee Thanks and Lots of Baby dust to you!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey Yankee, I hope you get your BFP this month. 

Hey ladies, I don't know if I mentioned it but I go to the doctor on Friday. He will do a vagainal ultrasound (sorry for the TMI) and we will pay for the TR. I am so excited. :happydance:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! 

I hope your 1st day of school went well, MrsK :). Don't worry, I went from looking "healthy" (OH's nice way of calling me fat lol) to looking "very pregnant" (once again, in OH's words)...it seemed like it happened overnight lol... 

Trey, I use Shea Moisture Products on my hair. I try to stay away from products that have parabens, petrolatum/petroleum and mineral oils in them because they can make your hair, especially natural hair look dull after a while. Target has started to carry a lot of products for natural hair...I've heard Miss Jessie's products are also very good...I haven't tried them because they're quite expensive but I've heard nothing but good things about them...oh, and Carol's Daughter products are said to work well with natural hair. I hope that helps a little :)

Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust for all of the lovely ladies TTC! 

Good luck at your appointment on Friday, Ready! I'm sure everything will go well :thumbup:

I can't believe I'm almost at the halfway mark...never thought OH and I would ever be here...just reaffirms for me that the Most High does a great job at delivering blessings. :)

I'm absolutely exhausted. I took it upon myself to move my living room around yesterday. Today, I've been cleaning, making lists and trying to organize everything...I think my nesting instinct is kicking in lol. Other than that, I've just been trying to stay positive. I've had a lot things that are beyond my control come up within the last week or so. I'm trying not stress over things I can't control, but it's kinda hard. I'm not religious, but I am very spiritual and I know the Most High exists and has divine control over everything...and what is meant to be will be....so I've made my appeal to the Most High and I'm just hoping things work out in my favor. I have a feeling that things will work out but I'm still a little worried because if things don't, it won't affect just me, but also my kids and family...so prayers are greatly appreciated :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck during your 2ww, Yankee! Sending lots of babydust to you!

Future Mommy, also wishing you all the best this cycle! Are you also in the 2ww.

Nightnurse, Vraire and AJ......also wishing you the very very best this cycle.

Ready, your hair pictures almost make me want to go chop mine off! So lovely!

Lovely bump, Kareen!!!

Beanni, Purple, Mrskc, The_Key.....(hope I haven't missed anyone)....hope your babies are all doing great. The countdown continues!

My holiday is slowly winding to a close. The baptism (for which I came to be Godmother) was yesterday, and it was lovely. We had a great after party at home, and it was GREAT!!! The only cloud was that I wish my DH was here :cry:. But Sunday will be here soon. When I get home, I'll see my FS for another discussion regarding my IVF. Hoping to get that started by October, at the very latest.....God willing!


----------



## Treykid3

I'm at home today with a sick baby. According to daycare he is sick, but he is running around like nothing is wrong. At least I get a chance to catch up on Young and The Restless! I am CD 7 today and am looking forward to the BDing. I keep getting the "it will come", "don't stress", and "give it time" comments from friends and my Mom. I understand that it is out of my control, but I am sooooo ready.

Future - Wilmington, huh? I wish I were on the beach right now! BTW, I love the dress you were wearing in your avatar.

kareen - cute bump!

MrsK - hope 1st day of school went well. The bump will come and then when you get really big (at the end) you will want to go back to day 1.

Yankee - good luck to you!! Fx that you get that BFP. Testing day tomorrow?

Ready...I'm so clueless. I just figured out what TR is. Will you have to wait after it is done before you TTC?

Purple - Thanks for the hair info. I have heard of Miss Jessies as well. Carol's Daughter is good but I can't get over the smell...too woodsy. I haven't checked out Target's hair aisle in a while. Need to do that next time.

Isi - Congratulations on becoming a Godmother!


----------



## kareen

Just checking in to say have a good night ladies!!! Muah!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Yes Trey, I will have to wait. But I am okay because hopefully will be moving by then so we can celebrate then. LOL

Some of Miss Jessie products are now offered at Target too.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## YankeeMama30

Thanks for the positive vibes everyone! Starting to feel like AF is about to ruin my fantasies, but oh well, back to the drawing board I guess! 

Hope you're all well. Got a couple busy days before I go away this weekend, so take care and I'l be sure and update you next week. Testing Fri 13th if AF doesn't get me first. 

God Bless x


----------



## FutureMommie

Just wanted to drop in and say hi, I woke up at 12 last night with O pain so I guess today was my O day which I thought was last sunday so wish me look and send all kids of bfp vibes my way!

Yankee, I hope AF stays away


----------



## ready4onemore

Sending baby dust to Yankee, Future,Trey and all the other ladies I may have forgotten.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all! Hope everyone had a good day. 

My days have been ok. The students schedules are off so we have just been sitting in homeroom all day:growlmad:! So boring:shrug:. Nothing to do but sit there for almost 6 hours:growlmad:. Memphis (TN) school system is never prepared on the first day, and this is my 5th year with them. Its the parents because they dont register their kids during our registration time, they wait until the 1st and 2nd week of school which interferes with instructional time. It pisses me off because I work at a school that is 100% african-american and its gives us a bad name and a bad look:growlmad:. I keep trying to stay in this district but I think next year I am going to apply to the district I live in, which is in Mississippi. They are mainly caucasian but they are always together. My daughter is a part of this school system. (I live right on the stateline, hence I work in TN and live in MS:winkwink:).

Off to another day!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MsKC sounds like you had a rough day yesterday, I hope today is better!


----------



## mrskcbrown

So far today is better. I did what I am paid for, teaching! The kids are great, just had to let them know who is the boss today, so they dont get it twisted:winkwink:.

Tomorrow 2nd trimester!!!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies. Just popping in to say hi and send some baby dust your way. 

MrsKC: I hope you have better week and school year. Hi to all the other ladies. Have a great day!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC 2nd Trimester?!? Whooo Whoooo:happydance:


----------



## the_key2005

Now girls try not to laugh your heads off but I was inspired by Karen to take a pic of my bump, excuse the little shorts lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

MrsK, I am glad today was better.

Keys and Kareen I so love the baby bumps. 

How is everyone doing? I may be going to bible study tonight so if I don't post anymore today I will check on you beautiful women on tomorrow. 
:hugs:


----------



## Treykid3

Love the bumps. If/when this happens, I don't think a third bump will be cute.

MrsK - I have much respect for good teachers. I don't know how you do it but I am glad you do! I thought about teaching the young kids. I would want to get them while they are still amazed about learning new things. Yea for trimester - 2!

Signing off! Time to wrap my relaxed hair and take my son to the potty so he doesn't pee the bed (a Mom's job never ends!).

Good night.


----------



## beanni #1

Lovely bump the_Key, so nice and round. Mine is pointy....and my belly button is in transition doesn't know if it wants to be an inny or outtie LOL


----------



## kareen

Cute bump Key! My belly button is an "inny" and stayed that way with both my boys. I think it will be the same with this one as well. LOL. 

Hey ladies...hope everyone is doing well. MUAH! Much love and Bless...


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

My belly button was an outtie with both my boys. Now it doesn't know what it wants to be. LOL

MrsK, I hope each at school gets better and better. 

How is everyone doing today? Be blessed.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

Today 2nd trimester and I really dont feel any different. I still have on pants with a belt. I guess Ill show one day:shrug:. DH says I look preggo but I dont know, only when I wear dresses do I think I look preggers:shrug:. 

Everyones bump looks so cute. Im in envy:haha:.

Hope everyone is having a great thursday!:happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Just wanted to pop in and say hi, the-keys and kareen the baby bump is super cute!

MrsKC you will have a cute bump to show off soon, can't wait to see!


----------



## Treykid3

Who is going for or is pregnant with their third baby?


----------



## ready4onemore

Just checking in ladies. I hope all is well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all! I am well, just so darn tired but I look cute. Got my hair done today LOL! DH bout me flowers today too. Gotta love a man that truly loves his wife. About to eat pizza and enjoy my friday!


----------



## dannyboygirl

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey all! I am well, just so darn tired but I look cute. Got my hair done today LOL! DH bout me flowers today too. Gotta love a man that truly loves his wife. About to eat pizza and enjoy my friday!

Amen to that girl. My husband cooked, cleaned and worked 12 hours when I was pregnant. Never complained once. I was sick most of my pregnancy and was in bed alot. He made sure I ate so his baby girl was straight. He knew I was pregnant with a girl and I didn't find out til I was 33 weeks. It was hard not knowing. You look gorgeous girl and God bless your marriage and child. Happy belated Anniversary too.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

dannyboygirl said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! I am well, just so darn tired but I look cute. Got my hair done today LOL! DH bout me flowers today too. Gotta love a man that truly loves his wife. About to eat pizza and enjoy my friday!
> 
> Amen to that girl. My husband cooked, cleaned and worked 12 hours when I was pregnant. Never complained once. I was sick most of my pregnancy and was in bed alot. He made sure I ate so his baby girl was straight. He knew I was pregnant with a girl and I didn't find out til I was 33 weeks. It was hard not knowing. You look gorgeous girl and God bless your marriage and child. Happy belated Anniversary too.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much and welcome to our group! So glad that you are here!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey Ladies,

I went to my doctor's appt on yesterday. He said my ovaries and uterus looks very good. Which is good and the fact that I have regular cycles is another plus. I am so excited.:happydance: But I had to get the 5th instead of the 4th because he had a scheduled c-section. 

I hope everyone is well.

TTYL


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well!


MrsK, I love to see men (especially black men) who love their wives/girlfriends. Black men of all ages get such a bad rap in society these days. My OH and I have our ups and downs but he's absolutely wonderful...can't wait until the day when he's my DH and not just my OH. :) Unfortunately, our wedding (and engagement...since he's set on buying me a ring that's not in our budget right now) has taken the back burner to other priorities..in plus, it's like since I already know that it's going to happen, I'm not that anxious and excited for it to happen...it would be nice to have a nice ring to show off, though. :haha:

Anyway, I digress...

Ready, I'm so happy that your appointment went well! :thumbup:

Where is everyone in their cycle?? Anyone testing soon??

As for me, I'm doing well. I'm not really stressing over the things I've been stressing over anymore. Sometimes I feel like I need to take my own advice. Stressing over a situation isn't going to make the Most High move any faster or make the situation turn out the way I want it to. I have an ultrasound on Monday...it's my morphology scan so LO's gender will be confirmed then...I'm hoping my intuition got it right lol because I've already bought loads of clothes thanks to summer clearance and Ebay. Everything is all types of girl colors and I've had no interest in buying baby boy clothes...I even started crocheting a baby blanket for a girl...because that's what my instincts have been telling me to do. OH thinks it's crazy how strong my instincts are...but they were the same way when I was preggers with DS. 

Anyway, I digress again...geez, I get so loquacious at times lol...

I hope everyone is having a great weekend :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> 
> MrsK, I love to see men (especially black men) who love their wives/girlfriends. Black men of all ages get such a bad rap in society these days. My OH and I have our ups and downs but he's absolutely wonderful...can't wait until the day when he's my DH and not just my OH. :) Unfortunately, our wedding (and engagement...since he's set on buying me a ring that's not in our budget right now) has taken the back burner to other priorities..in plus, it's like since I already know that it's going to happen, I'm not that anxious and excited for it to happen...it would be nice to have a nice ring to show off, though. :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I digress...
> 
> Ready, I'm so happy that your appointment went well! :thumbup:
> 
> Where is everyone in their cycle?? Anyone testing soon??
> 
> As for me, I'm doing well. I'm not really stressing over the things I've been stressing over anymore. Sometimes I feel like I need to take my own advice. Stressing over a situation isn't going to make the Most High move any faster or make the situation turn out the way I want it to. I have an ultrasound on Monday...it's my morphology scan so LO's gender will be confirmed then...I'm hoping my intuition got it right lol because I've already bought loads of clothes thanks to summer clearance and Ebay. Everything is all types of girl colors and I've had no interest in buying baby boy clothes...I even started crocheting a baby blanket for a girl...because that's what my instincts have been telling me to do. OH thinks it's crazy how strong my instincts are...but they were the same way when I was preggers with DS.
> 
> Anyway, I digress again...geez, I get so loquacious at times lol...
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend :)

Yes it is good to have a good black man, as the saying goes lol. I had no idea you werent married. I though OH meant DH, duh:dohh:. Tell him that he doesnt need a huge ring to make you his wife. He can get you something and upgrade later. My DH got my ring at the pawn shop and its gorgeous, and he bought my band at Zales. All together I think my ring cost $1000. Sure he knows I would love a Tacori ring but thats the goal for our 10th wedding anniversary:winkwink:.

I too think I am having a girl but everyone thinks I am having a boy. Wont they be surprised at delivery:haha:

About to go eat Mexican with my friend, even though im no longer hungry.:shrug: Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC-What a great hubby! 

Ready- Glad your appt went well

I am 5dpo and I don't know what is going to happen this cycle but if it's bfn I'm going to remain positive for the next cycle. 

I hope you guys are enjoying your Sunday!


----------



## Charisse28

Hello Ladies,

My DH and I have been TTC #2 for 5yrs on and off. We have a DS who just turned 7 and love him so much! I am an ER nurse and love taking care of people. But just can't seem to get pregnant. I have PCOS and used clomid/metformin to have DS. I have irregular cycles that come every 4-5 months. I am an herbal person so before trying meds I like to try natural remedies. I had AF in May, July and now August and this last cycle was 30-31 day!!!!!! So even though no BFP I still have something to be proud of. I used Soy Isoflavones for the first time in July 2010 CD3-7 and just got my full force today of CD30. We are hopeful that we will conceive a healthy baby soon, Good Luck and God Bless all of you!


----------



## Vrainoire

Glad to see everyone is in good spirits..i'm just checking in, hope all is well with you all
..And Welcome Dannyboygirl and Charisse.glad to have you!!:happydance:


----------



## kareen

Welcome Dannyboy and Charisse....Hope everyone is doing well. OH and I just got back in from dinner out with his stepdad. I couldn't even finish half of the food. Baby is taking up too much room LOL. Well I'm going to go have a shower and chill out. Tonight is our show "The Gates". Enjoy the rest of your evening and chat soon.


----------



## FutureMommie

:flower:Welcome Charisse 28

Hi Vrainoire and Kareen!


----------



## dannyboygirl

mrskcbrown said:


> dannyboygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! I am well, just so darn tired but I look cute. Got my hair done today LOL! DH bout me flowers today too. Gotta love a man that truly loves his wife. About to eat pizza and enjoy my friday!
> 
> Amen to that girl. My husband cooked, cleaned and worked 12 hours when I was pregnant. Never complained once. I was sick most of my pregnancy and was in bed alot. He made sure I ate so his baby girl was straight. He knew I was pregnant with a girl and I didn't find out til I was 33 weeks. It was hard not knowing. You look gorgeous girl and God bless your marriage and child. Happy belated Anniversary too.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much and welcome to our group! So glad that you are here!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much Its a pleasure to be here..:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Welcome Charisse 28 and dannyboy.

I hope all is well with everyone. I am having a good day so far. Just counting down to my vacation starting next week.


----------



## dannyboygirl

everyone.. We are currently just starting to try for number 2. I really could care less boy or girl. Lord just let my baby be healthy and if its in your will let me be pregnant now.:blush:Lord you know how I am:flower:..Anyways How is everyone doing today? I love having a God sent man on my arm. Him and my daughter are inseparable. I think thats why I want another that will bond with me. I breastfed her 14 months not him.(sorry a lil enviess):haha:. My daughter is so naughty for real. She lives in tantrum city by herself. She threw one is the park in front of some people. We walked 2 ft away like she wasn't ours and then she came over to us. I said you finish showing out. Go play then. I am trying to raise a strong black woman that learns how to handle things independently. I love her so much and she is so strong willed. Anyone else have a toddler?


----------



## sincerevon

Hi everyone!! And welcome to all the newcomers.

I'm so sorry I haven't been posting much lately, I've truly been on an emotional rollercoaster.

DH and I found out that we are expecting a little GIRL!!!!! We're so excited, and glad that everything is going well. Upon finding out that I'm going to have a daughter, some emotions that I thought I had dealt with years go resurfaced and I'm trying to deal with them. Not to be a "Debbie Downer", but my mom passed when I was 12 years old. She committed suicide. It was absolutely THE MOST horrific thing I have ever experienced. Not having her throughout my teenage years, or to see me get married, or to see her interact with with my child hurts me to the core. And I have these overwhelming fears that I'm not going to be a good mother to a girl. My mom was SO wonderful, and it just saddens me that I can't remember certain things she did, or said, mainly things that I would want to pass on to my daughter. I have older sisters and I try to ask them to help refresh my memory, but most of my favorite memories of my mom happened when it was just her and I spending alone time together. My husband has been a dream, he's so compassionate and understanding.

Sorry for the rant, I just needed a release. I'm going to catch up on everyone's posts and have been keeping everyone in my prayers!


----------



## kareen

Von: So good to hear from you. You crossed my mind so many times. Being the exact time along we need to share pregnancy stories. LOL.

As for your feelings regarding your mom...just know that she is with you ALWAYS and most likely took part in sending you and hubby your pretty pink bundle of joy.(smile) The fact that you are so concerned about passing on things you shared with your mom shows what a loving, compassionate, sentimental person you are. Those are amazing qualities in and of itself that are wonderful attributes to pass on to your little one. See this as a new beginning for you and your hubby and a chance to create your own memories with your babygirl. Always remember your mom is looking down on you all and knows all the comings and goings. You are going to be an AMAZING mom and any child would be blessed to call you "mommy". (wiping tears )


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome back Von! I :cloud9: your new picture! Its so pretty. I cant wait to get to 20 weeks. My belly seems like its at a stand still:dohh:. We go to Drs tomorrow.

Im so sorry that you lost your mom:cry:. I couldnt imagine but what I do know is that you will be a great mom. Its ok to share with us. Its also awesome that your hubby is great and letting you express your emotions to him. Congrats on the girl!

@everyone: DH and I kinda got into a tiff yesterday because he just "knows" we are having a boy and I think girl. We disagree about this all the time and had the nerve to tell me I dont trust his word. He is an idiot sometimes:dohh:. I just ignored him and didnt say anything else. I want this to be a girl more than ever now, and Im not finding out, simply because I want to make him wait:haha:. I told him I want the Noah's ark theme and then he says lets just make it a sports room. You think Im going to have footballs all around my daughter in her bedroom??? Gimme a break! I told him Noah's ark is gender neutral, so then he finally agrees on alphabets and such. Sometimes he just gets on that last nerve but then I love him so much too:shrug:.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## dannyboygirl

sincerevon said:


> Hi everyone!! And welcome to all the newcomers.
> 
> I'm so sorry I haven't been posting much lately, I've truly been on an emotional rollercoaster.
> 
> DH and I found out that we are expecting a little GIRL!!!!! We're so excited, and glad that everything is going well. Upon finding out that I'm going to have a daughter, some emotions that I thought I had dealt with years go resurfaced and I'm trying to deal with them. Not to be a "Debbie Downer", but my mom passed when I was 12 years old. She committed suicide. It was absolutely THE MOST horrific thing I have ever experienced. Not having her throughout my teenage years, or to see me get married, or to see her interact with with my child hurts me to the core. And I have these overwhelming fears that I'm not going to be a good mother to a girl. My mom was SO wonderful, and it just saddens me that I can't remember certain things she did, or said, mainly things that I would want to pass on to my daughter. I have older sisters and I try to ask them to help refresh my memory, but most of my favorite memories of my mom happened when it was just her and I spending alone time together. My husband has been a dream, he's so compassionate and understanding.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I just needed a release. I'm going to catch up on everyone's posts and have been keeping everyone in my prayers!

Im sorry to hear that. Girl you are so strong I admire your strength in talking about htis to us also. You will be a wonderful gracious mother to your future diva. :happydance:


----------



## dannyboygirl

mrskcbrown said:


> Welcome back Von! I :cloud9: your new picture! Its so pretty. I cant wait to get to 20 weeks. My belly seems like its at a stand still:dohh:. We go to Drs tomorrow.
> 
> Im so sorry that you lost your mom:cry:. I couldnt imagine but what I do know is that you will be a great mom. Its ok to share with us. Its also awesome that your hubby is great and letting you express your emotions to him. Congrats on the girl!
> 
> @everyone: DH and I kinda got into a tiff yesterday because he just "knows" we are having a boy and I think girl. We disagree about this all the time and had the nerve to tell me I dont trust his word. He is an idiot sometimes:dohh:. I just ignored him and didnt say anything else. I want this to be a girl more than ever now, and Im not finding out, simply because I want to make him wait:haha:. I told him I want the Noah's ark theme and then he says lets just make it a sports room. You think Im going to have footballs all around my daughter in her bedroom??? Gimme a break! I told him Noah's ark is gender neutral, so then he finally agrees on alphabets and such. Sometimes he just gets on that last nerve but then I love him so much too:shrug:.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!

:flower:girl pleaaase lol that post was too funny. Can you imagine your daughter in the nfl? lol :thumbup: I like noah's ark bc its biblical n the animals.do it do it girl..:happydance:


----------



## dannyboygirl

kareen said:


> Von: So good to hear from you. You crossed my mind so many times. Being the exact time along we need to share pregnancy stories. LOL.
> 
> As for your feelings regarding your mom...just know that she is with you ALWAYS and most likely took part in sending you and hubby your pretty pink bundle of joy.(smile) The fact that you are so concerned about passing on things you shared with your mom shows what a loving, compassionate, sentimental person you are. Those are amazing qualities in and of itself that are wonderful attributes to pass on to your little one. See this as a new beginning for you and your hubby and a chance to create your own memories with your babygirl. Always remember your mom is looking down on you all and knows all the comings and goings. You are going to be an AMAZING mom and any child would be blessed to call you "mommy". (wiping tears )

Your advice made me cry. :cry::hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Thank you so much ladies! It means so much to me to know that you all have faith in me. Kareen, your message brought me to tears! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Von, I can relate to you I lost my mother when I was 13. I often wonder what would it be like if she were here. But I know that God loved her more and something I do remember and say and then I laugh. But the best things are the ones that I say on my own and we create our own memories. You will be a beautiful, strong and loving mother. 

Kareen, you words are so encouraging. 

Mrsk, You are to funny. Making him wait. :haha: LOL But I don't want to know either when I get pregnant. When I was pregnant with my 2nd child my belly did not get big until I was almost 5.5months. But then I was huge but all belly and boobs. But they went away. :shrug:


----------



## dannyboygirl

ready4onemore said:


> Von, I can relate to you I lost my mother when I was 13. I often wonder what would it be like if she were here. But I know that God loved her more and something I do remember and say and then I laugh. But the best things are the ones that I say on my own and we create our own memories. You will be a beautiful, strong and loving mother.
> 
> Kareen, you words are so encouraging.
> 
> Mrsk, You are to funny. Making him wait. :haha: LOL But I don't want to know either when I get pregnant. When I was pregnant with my 2nd child my belly did not get big until I was almost 5.5months. But then I was huge but all belly and boobs. But they went away. :shrug:

Girl I can relate I went from sexy curvyness to a no curves again.lost the lil ones i started with..lol


----------



## Charisse28

Thank you ladies, I am glad to be here:) We've had three losses after my DS but we are keeping our Faith in God that he will see fit to bless us with a healthy pregnancy and baby again soon. When DH and I first got together we talked about wanting a big family, I always wanted 4 kids and he said 5. My mother had 5 and my oldest sister has 5. My MIL had 6 but one passed away shortly after birth. My grandma had 13 kids all together so it just seemed right. But since going through so many difficulties TTC we would both be satisfied with 2. And we also plan on becoming Foster parents and/or adopt one day. My mother passed away when I was 10 and I became a ward of the state. The struggles I have been through have brought me along way and I am truly thankful.


----------



## tickledpink3

I am always touched by the support and love shown in this thread. You never know whose heart you have touched, day you have made, and tears you have wiped. We may all be strangers over the internet but the love and support are genuined. Hugs ladies!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies, trying to make a decision. Do you like these nurseries?
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4346647
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4346654 or
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4189926

We are going for the green colors as you can tell:winkwink:


----------



## dannyboygirl

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies, trying to make a decision. Do you like these nurseries?
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4346647
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4346654 or
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4189926
> 
> We are going for the green colors as you can tell:winkwink:

I love the mint and chocolate elephant.#2 to the end..:thumbup:


----------



## dannyboygirl

Its so true that even though we are all strangers we all grow to know each other and soon become friends..I met a couple people on here when i stated in 03/2008 that text me on my cell bc we were birthing buddies. our kids are 1 week apart and we send each other holiday pics of the kids. like pen pals but better..:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies, trying to make a decision. Do you like these nurseries?
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4346647
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4346654 or
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4189926
> 
> We are going for the green colors as you can tell:winkwink:

I like the jungle 1-2-3.


----------



## tickledpink3

I like the chocolate elephants


----------



## Vrainoire

I also love the Chocolate Elephants @Tickled Miss Olivia is gorgeous!! and she shares my middle name.


----------



## beanni #1

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well. Welcome to the new ladies, pray your TTC journey is short and sweet :flower:

Von sorry to hear about your mum. Don't let fear cripple you. Have faith in God that he has given you all the tools you'll ever need to be a great mother. There is so much out there you can read or people you can talk to....just know you are not alone :hugs:

So is anyone due to test????? We need more :bfp: :dance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. I am stuck between the chocolate elephants and the jungle 1-2-3. DH really likes the Jungle one. Today I go to the DR and my daughter really wants to go, so my husband is going to check her out from school early but she doesnt know. We watch a baby story on TLC and she wants to hear the heartbeat because she has seen it on the show:winkwink:. 
I really hope we get an ultrasound but I dont think its routine under 20 weeks?:shrug:

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Mrsk, that is sweet you are going to surprise her. I hope they let her hear the heart beat that would be so awesome.

How is everyone doing today? I a little busy with this being the last week of summer school. I am tired but I must press on because next week is VACATION!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Mrsk, that is sweet you are going to surprise her. I hope they let her hear the heart beat that would be so awesome.
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I a little busy with this being the last week of summer school. I am tired but I must press on because next week is VACATION!!:happydance::happydance:

Awhh, I wish we were still out for the summer! Schools in Tennessee and Mississippi start so early but I wont complain because we get out early in May. My next vacation is not until next summer:wacko:, but Im looking so forward to maternity leave LOL in Feb. I will be out from Feb-May and by the time I return to work school will be getting out!!!! Did I time this right or what???

Anyway, I digress but I hope you have fun on vacation. Where are you going?


----------



## ready4onemore

My DH and I are celebrating our 10 year anniversary and his uncle owns some condos on the beach in galveston so we are going there. It is just the thought of being away from work and having a good time. LOL We haven't been on a vacation alone since we got married. So we both are very excited.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> My DH and I are celebrating our 10 year anniversary and his uncle owns some condos on the beach in galveston so we are going there. It is just the thought of being away from work and having a good time. LOL We haven't been on a vacation alone since we got married. So we both are very excited.

Oh how nice!!!!:cloud9:

We are going away this weekend to VA but its DH's family reunion, LOL. My daughter is going to stay behind with my BFF and her 8 yr old daughter. She didnt want to go. She is so picky for a 9 yr old! I wanted her to go but flights for 3 are expensive:nope:!!!!

I know you will have a great time!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Belly pics are in my journal if you care to look:wacko:. Baby is doing fine and heart rate was 155bpm. She couldnt find the heart beat at first and we were so nervous. There was total silence until she found the heart beat!
Of course she finally did and we were on :cloud9:. I go back in 4 weeks and by then Ill be 18 weeks. DH says almost half way there! I said yep.

I have been having heart palpitations so they are going to monitor me for a few days to see if its just fast heart beats or something more serious. She said it happens in pregnancy though. Im not worried. I give it all to God:winkwink::winkwink:!

My daughter came with me and after she heard the heart beat, she goes, thats all! Like it was nothing. All she wants to know is if its a boy or girl.:dohh:


----------



## dannyboygirl

That is too cute lol how old is your daughter? How are you doing these days? :hugs:


----------



## dannyboygirl

beanni #1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well. Welcome to the new ladies, pray your TTC journey is short and sweet :flower:
> 
> Von sorry to hear about your mum. Don't let fear cripple you. Have faith in God that he has given you all the tools you'll ever need to be a great mother. There is so much out there you can read or people you can talk to....just know you are not alone :hugs:
> 
> So is anyone due to test????? We need more :bfp: :dance:

Beautiful belly pic..


----------



## kareen

chocolate elephants!!! chocolate elephants!!!!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## kareen

ooooooh Ready!!! have fun on your vaca.


----------



## kareen

mrskc...i think the baby is a boy. would put money on it. LOL


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> mrskc...i think the baby is a boy. would put money on it. LOL

So will DH!!!! LOL, I hope its a girl, just so I can be right:haha:. Ill be happy with a healthy baby though:cloud9:. Secretly, I do think a boy would be so sweet!

Thanks ladies and I am still thinking about those chocolate elephants!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

dannyboygirl said:


> That is too cute lol how old is your daughter? How are you doing these days? :hugs:

She is 9 and will be 10 in December. I have been fine, just riding along. Im tired today though and about to turn in very soon!


----------



## tickledpink3

Thank you Vrain!


----------



## dannyboygirl

Me too its 1030pm n my baby wylin out..ughhh


----------



## beanni #1

dannyboygirl said:


> beanni #1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well. Welcome to the new ladies, pray your TTC journey is short and sweet :flower:
> 
> Von sorry to hear about your mum. Don't let fear cripple you. Have faith in God that he has given you all the tools you'll ever need to be a great mother. There is so much out there you can read or people you can talk to....just know you are not alone :hugs:
> 
> So is anyone due to test????? We need more :bfp: :dance:
> 
> Beautiful belly pic..Click to expand...

LOL...that's not my belly. Its a google image, i am nowhere near so neat, try pointy with a wonky linea nigra and an indecisive belly button :haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies, 

Beanni that's funny because I thought that was your belly too. :haha:

I hope everyone has a super day. I am so excited that I have finished all classwork for my summer classes and I get to get some sleep. Just thinking about how early I plan to go to bed tonight makes me :sleep:.

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## kareen

Congrats Tickled she's soooooo cute. What a pretty baby


----------



## sincerevon

Just dropping in to say hello! I hope all is well with everyone. Thanks again for the kind words and well wishes. You have been more of an encouragement than you know.

Not feeling too good today, one of my coworkers has on a really strong cologne and it's making me nauseous. I'm not usually sensitve to colognes and perfumes, but this one smells quite sour, and his breath isn't smelling too fresh either. (Sorry if I'm being mean.) I'm debating taking an early leave day today so I can rest up.


----------



## FutureMommie

I am 9dpo today, not having any unusual symptoms, not really feeling bummed but not extra hopeful either. I don't plan to test early, if AF shows then it's on to the next cycle and waiting on God, and trying to wait patiently. I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## dannyboygirl

God has a blessing with your name on it


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you futuremommie! I hope you do get that BFP but keep your faith in God and dont lose hope. Thats all I held onto when I was TTC. I never thought I would get pregnant, but God said it was going to be so. Keep praying!:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! Just checking in...had an ultrasound on Monday and it's official! We're on team PINK!!! I'm so excited and so is OH! DS is still on the fence a little bit because I don't think he understands fully how his "lil sidder" is going to affect him since he's been an only child..so he doesn't really understand the concept of siblings. He keeps asking me, "Is my lil sidder in your stomach part of my family?"...lol so hopefully he'll get it by January :)

How is everyone??


----------



## FutureMommie

:mrgreen:PurpleKisses yay for team pink! LOL @ DS that is so cute!


----------



## FutureMommie

Ok so I need to vent a little, so thanks in advance for listening.

The 2ww is sooooo hard, at the beginning I'm always hopeful and determined not to stress out about it, then as I get closer to testing time or to AF I started to feel sad and the crazy thing is I know God can do it, it's just I can't shake the sad feeling. Then the slight symptoms begin which happen to be the same symptoms for AF, and then I wondering all day are they pg symptoms or AF symptoms? This totally sucks! I know everyone says concentrate on other things, stay busy; are they aware that that doesn't help a woman that has been trying for 2.5 years, and had major abdominal surgery to remove fibroids that were thought to be the cause of not getting pg? I think I'm just in need of a vacation.

Please pray with me that I can be patient and hold out until it's my turn.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@purplekisses: Congrats! How awesome to be on on team pink. I truly hope I am but I guess I got to wait til delivery to find out:winkwink:.

@futuremommie: Praying for you hun! If you go back through this thread you will see I felt the same as you on many days!!! You are definitely not alone. You can vent anytime you need to!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

@Purple, yeah team pink. :pink: That is too cute what your DS said. 

@Futuremommie, when you start to feel sad get in a praise mode. That will confuse the devil. Start claiming your victory. I am standing in agreement with you for a baby. I am praying for you to hold on too, its on its way I know God is going to do it. But in His timing. Trust me *I know *it is hard to wait. But I can promise you it will be well worth it in the end. Just continue to give Him the glory. Love ya. :hugs:

Mrsk, I love the choice of names you have picked out. 

Have a great day ladies. I am offically finish with summer classes. Oh yeah someone ask what classed I'm taking it was Buisness law and Intro to Public speaking (speech).


----------



## dannyboygirl

FutureMommie said:


> Ok so I need to vent a little, so thanks in advance for listening.
> 
> The 2ww is sooooo hard, at the beginning I'm always hopeful and determined not to stress out about it, then as I get closer to testing time or to AF I started to feel sad and the crazy thing is I know God can do it, it's just I can't shake the sad feeling. Then the slight symptoms begin which happen to be the same symptoms for AF, and then I wondering all day are they pg symptoms or AF symptoms? This totally sucks! I know everyone says concentrate on other things, stay busy; are they aware that that doesn't help a woman that has been trying for 2.5 years, and had major abdominal surgery to remove fibroids that were thought to be the cause of not getting pg? I think I'm just in need of a vacation.
> 
> Please pray with me that I can be patient and hold out until it's my turn.

We are sending our love and blessings:hugs:


----------



## dannyboygirl

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies! Just checking in...had an ultrasound on Monday and it's official! We're on team PINK!!! I'm so excited and so is OH! DS is still on the fence a little bit because I don't think he understands fully how his "lil sidder" is going to affect him since he's been an only child..so he doesn't really understand the concept of siblings. He keeps asking me, "Is my lil sidder in your stomach part of my family?"...lol so hopefully he'll get it by January :)
> 
> How is everyone??

Congrats:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Thanks Ladies, I needed that bit of encouragement!

Ready- That was a great reminder to praise him and thank him in advance. 

Thanks Danny

I Love you guys


----------



## mrskcbrown

Argggh!:growlmad: Just my little vent. 

My daughter always wants to go swimming with her friends who live nearby who have a pool. Well I wouldnt let her go any this week because her hair draws up and I get sick of washing, blowdrying, and combing it every time she decides she wants to go swimming. Well today I gave in and let her go but I told her, your hair is going to be drawn up and dont be thinking im going to be doing any hair at 8pm at nite, and Im going out of town tomorrow. She is staying with my friend and her daughter. Now she is embarrassed because her hair is all drawn up and crying on the couch:cry:. Maybe Im being mean but I have no sympathy.

My friends who she is staying with are white and they dont know how to do any "black" hair. I told her now she is going to look crazy. Arghhh:growlmad:, Im putting it in one big puff and she is going to have to get on best she could until sunday!!!!

Ok thanks!


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Argggh!:growlmad: Just my little vent.
> 
> My daughter always wants to go swimming with her friends who live nearby who have a pool. Well I wouldnt let her go any this week because her hair draws up and I get sick of washing, blowdrying, and combing it every time she decides she wants to go swimming. Well today I gave in and let her go but I told her, your hair is going to be drawn up and dont be thinking im going to be doing any hair at 8pm at nite, and Im going out of town tomorrow. She is staying with my friend and her daughter. Now she is embarrassed because her hair is all drawn up and crying on the couch:cry:. Maybe Im being mean but I have no sympathy.
> 
> My friends who she is staying with are white and they dont know how to do any "black" hair. I told her now she is going to look crazy. Arghhh:growlmad:, Im putting it in one big puff and she is going to have to get on best she could until sunday!!!!
> 
> Ok thanks!

Oh my, that is funny. Can you at least wash it before you leave tomorrow? Because if they try to comb her hair they are going to have a fit. LOL


----------



## kareen

mrskcbrown said:


> Argggh!:growlmad: Just my little vent.
> 
> My daughter always wants to go swimming with her friends who live nearby who have a pool. Well I wouldnt let her go any this week because her hair draws up and I get sick of washing, blowdrying, and combing it every time she decides she wants to go swimming. Well today I gave in and let her go but I told her, your hair is going to be drawn up and dont be thinking im going to be doing any hair at 8pm at nite, and Im going out of town tomorrow. She is staying with my friend and her daughter. Now she is embarrassed because her hair is all drawn up and crying on the couch:cry:. Maybe Im being mean but I have no sympathy.
> 
> My friends who she is staying with are white and they dont know how to do any "black" hair. I told her now she is going to look crazy. Arghhh:growlmad:, Im putting it in one big puff and she is going to have to get on best she could until sunday!!!!
> 
> Ok thanks!

LOL! That's too funny. I laugh b/c I was just like that! I didn't understand that my hair was not flowing like my white friends and I can't just wash my hair and let it air dry! LOL. She will be fine. Tell her next time she should wear a bathing cap (which she may not like. bathing caps are NOT cool. LOL) so that next time she asks you when you will be pressed for time to wash it, tell her about the bathing cap she could wear and that will probably put an end to that conversation.


----------



## dannyboygirl

Next time she can wash and condition it before she goes in the water.If her hair is wet when she goes in. The chlorine wont eat it up and her hair wont draw up as much. I learned that lil trick a while back..Betta use that swim cap we all hate lol :hugs:Stand ya ground. Girls are divas I have one now that is driving me up the wall.


----------



## FutureMommie

LOL that is too funny, I agree you should stand your ground, you warned her....at least make sure the afo puff is cute!!! LMBO!


----------



## FutureMommie

Dannyboygirl, I she text friends in your signature, how does that work?


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies! I've been MIA for a few weeks now, I just needed a break from ttcing and the forums. I missed you all a lot though so I had to come bak. Hope you're all ok! How r u doing msbrown?


----------



## dannyboygirl

FutureMommie said:


> Dannyboygirl, I she text friends in your signature, how does that work?

These were girls that i was pregnant with the 1st time around that were really close with me on here. And we became friends that have each others cell phone numbers and send pics of the kids growing. Call and talk when things are rough. Text each other when our kids were born. Our kids are a week apart.:hugs: NovBaby I talk to on a regular basis...Our girls are a week apart and we keep each other updated on everything..:thumbup: Someone who will tell people on here when you have the baby..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! we made it to VA just fine. Our plane landed about 2pm.

I ended up giving her an afro puff and she knows how to brush and maintain that. I am going to get her hair braided or twisted somehow because I just cant keep doing all this hair and being pregnant. When I have the baby, I can bend over that sink but now it gets on my nerves:wacko:. I will wash her hair again this week and put her pony tails back in. She says, mommy Im going to listen to you next time. I said yeah right lol. I love her lil butt so much and she knows Im going to do her hair anyway:winkwink:.

She is with friends and I miss her soooo much and its only been 6 hrs:winkwink:!


Hope all is well!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Dannyboy, that is nice that you all keep in touch.

Mrsk, glad you made to VA okay. Have a good time and get home safe.


----------



## dannyboygirl

Hey Ready, How are you doing girl?Thanks alot

MrsKc, Girls know we arent going to let them look any kind out way. That makes us look suspect:haha: lol My baby has some thick hair and i dont know if there will be a boy or girl coming next so I have to reorganize my house within a week for autumn/winter cleaning too.

Future, How are things going with you? Pray my family finds a good church please..:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies!! I'm starting my 2ww so keep me in your prayers..Hopefully this is my month!!:happydance: I hope all is well with you all!!!


----------



## Charisse28

Good Luck to all the ladies in there TWW and those getting ready to test! I want to see some BFPs this month!! Myself included! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dannyboygirl

Do it Do it Vrainoire..Prayers are with ya


----------



## FutureMommie

dannyboygirl said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> Dannyboygirl, I she text friends in your signature, how does that work?
> 
> These were girls that i was pregnant with the 1st time around that were really close with me on here. And we became friends that have each others cell phone numbers and send pics of the kids growing. Call and talk when things are rough. Text each other when our kids were born. Our kids are a week apart.:hugs: NovBaby I talk to on a regular basis...Our girls are a week apart and we keep each other updated on everything..:thumbup: Someone who will tell people on here when you have the baby..Click to expand...


Oh Ok, thats pretty cool!


----------



## FutureMommie

Dannyboy- Thanks for checking on me, I think I'm 11dpo, I haven't tested I'm going to wait for AF to rear her ugly head, I can't bear to see the stark white bfn! Thanks for checking on me! Praying that you find a good church

MrKC I hope you have a great trip-

Vrainiore- Hope the 2ww goes buy quickly and you get your bfp


----------



## dannyboygirl

Thanks so much future...Let God's will be done...:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

It has been a very busy day for me. I am so sleepy right now I think I am going to turn in. I hope I make it to church in the morning. Have a good night ladies.

Dannyboy, I pray that God leads you to a church home.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Church was awesome today. My husband spoke a great word today. He is a minister and since he was at his home church they asked him to give an impromptu message. The people were about to get their "shout" on. Im so proud of him and how he allows God to use him. I am so glad God has blessed me with a truly saved man, who loves, and trusts God, in all situations.

As for me, my belly is getting a bit bigger,pants tighter. Hopefully I will show "for real" in about 4-5 weeks, LOL! Tomorrow is going to be a long day. My flight doesnt get home until 11pm tonite, I have to get my daughter from my friends and I have to be up 530am for work. Geez, I also need to do my babys hair tomorrow evening. I would call off from work but I hate leaving my students without a plan, just a lazy sub, LOL. Well, nothing to it but to do it, as my daddy says.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

MrsK, don't over do it. If you need to call out then call out. But at least get some rest. 

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> MrsK, don't over do it. If you need to call out then call out. But at least get some rest.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.

I know I really need to but I have such a guilty conscience:nope:. Im sitting here contemplating calling off now. People call out all the time but being that I was off friday, I feel bad taking monday too, even though I have more than enough sick days. Im also trying to save them for when the baby arrives. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## dannyboygirl

Found a church...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAmazing the spirit was highly intensed n bible based... They prayed over me n my belly. My symptoms are gone again like my previous preg. Im so happy. I have faith that God is going to feed me more blessings bc my mouth is wiiiiiiiiiiiiide open n Im hungry for more blessings.thanks everyone..


----------



## PurpleKisses

I need to rant oh so badly right about now!

OH and I went to Costco today to pick up a few things and while we were there, I caught a few older (white) women staring at my bump and giving me ugly looks! One in particular looked at me and shook her head! I wanted to go up to her and ask her what her problem was! GRRRRR! I mean I can honestly say I look a bit younger than I am but geez! I don't understand people...especially the white people around here. I'm not racist at all, but a lot of white people around here are. :cry:

I hope everyone had a great weekend and MrsK, I hope you have a safe trip home and take it easy! Don't overdo it :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

MrsK, I can understand. I just want you to get the rest you need.

Dannyboy, I am glad that you found a church.

Purple, let the haters be your movatiers. It is no one business. Tell them to read *I Thessalonians 4:11*. Yep it says mind your own business. 

I am not feeling well so I may just check in with everyone tomorrow. My sinus and allergies are ugly today. LOL


----------



## Vrainoire

Finally I have to rant..me and OH broke up at the beginning of my 2ww can you believe that??!!! I've gotten so many words and confirmation from the lord today, so i'm good to go, but in all this I pray God's will be done!! I love that we all seem to have strong spiritual relationships in this forum..and looking on the bright side I've decided to go back to college and its a Christian school so maybe returning preggo might not be a good start..the more I type the more i seem to be getting stronger..I will not allow this to defeat me..God has the best in store for all of us!! thanks for listening(reading) lol


----------



## kareen

Morning ladies...Just a quick 'hi' for you all. I'm working from home for the next few weeks and it's a bit busy. I hope all is well and I'm praying for you all God is good, all the time! Don't ever forget it my sisters! Have a very blessed day.


----------



## dannyboygirl

Vrainoire I hear you girl.Girl Im so proud of you. Sometimes we want something God doesn't want for us at the moment. Things will work out for us all because God is gonna rain blessings on us..


----------



## PurpleKisses

Aww Vrai, I'm sorry to hear that! Is it for good?? Like a lady at my church back home said when my mom told her I was pregnant...she basically said that she'd rather see me fat and pregnant than to learn I had gotten rid of it (had an abortion)...stay strong hun. Things will work out as the Most High has intended them to. :hugs:

DS has been traveling with my mom and she's bringing him back today before she flies out to Alabama on Wednesday...so it'll just be him and I for a while until OH gets back...I've missed my little boy so I'm excited to see him. :D

OH is out of town for a bit and I didn't realize I was going to miss him so much! I don't know if my hormones had something to do with it but I was all to pieces last night :cry:

Well, I hope everyone has a great start to their week! I gotta go. My school canceled all of my financial aid so I have to go on campus and see about that because I NEED to graduate in May and there's no way that's going to happen if I have no financial aid. 

Have a great day ladies :D


----------



## Vrainoire

@Purplekisses i feel you 100% abortion isn't in my vocab..so like I said whatever happens I know God's will has been done..


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I am feeling a little better today. I hope to be 100% tomorrow as my vacation starts at noon. 

Vrain, I am glad you have a positive attitude about the break up. Just remember what my pastor once said, "you do not want what God doesn't want you to have." Stay positive and continue to bless the Lord and He will bless you. His word never returns void. 

Purple, sweetie I miss my DH when he is gone too. I we have been married for 10 years this Thursday. I thought I would be okay but most time I am texting or calling him because I miss him so much. So its okay. 

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Wow, ready...10 years? Happy early 10th anniversary! I feel a lil bit better and I keep telling myself that I'm being silly because I know he's coming back lol. I found myself thinking, "While he's not here, who's gonna cook?!"...and then I bust into tears again. I know how to cook but I've gotten so used to him being here and looking after me that I've become very spoiled. Pathetic, right? I even thought about talking my mom into staying instead of going to Alabama...I know she would lol...but her and I can't get along for very long under the same roof...I love her, though. :D

Well, I'm off again...I'm starving...think I'm in the mood for a philly chicken and cheese :D

Still trying to figure out my financial aid dilemma. They told me that I no longer qualify for federal aid...so my only other option is a private loan. On the bright side, I did get a scholarship from my department...but it only covers $3500 of the almost $20,000 that I need...but at least that's something. I keep telling myself that God wouldn't have brought me this far no to see me through to the end...I don't know what I'm going to do if I don't graduate in May...I think I might go crazy because I'm only 28 credits away. :wacko: 

All of this just makes me miss my OH more...he listens to me rant (and cry) and knows how to make me feel better about my situation. Guess I'll vent to him tonight when he calls...

Hopefully, something will come through for me. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

@Purple, something will come through. I am praying with you. I know God want leave you. Just trust Him.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Vrainoire: Praying for you hun and hope all works out in your favor.

@ready: Congrats on the anniversary!

@purple: Praying that God does something special in this situation and that you come our on top!!!


As for me, today had to go to drs for heart monitor because sometimes my heart beats fast so my OB just wants to check on that. So I have to wear this thing for 24 hours.:wacko:

My trip to VA was so much fun. I truly enjoyed my hubbys family. They are so excited about this baby!!:happydance: Ive been more tired this second tri and Ive been more nauseous. I felt nothing first tri, so now its catching up with me.
Cant believe Ill be 15 weeks soon.....:happydance:



:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs O

Hi all,

I have been awol for a long while ...

Big congrats to all the mum's to be and baby dust to all still trying.

Don't forget that Delay is not denial


----------



## PurpleKisses

@MrsK~ glad to hear that you had a great time! Hopefully the nausea and tiredness won't last long. I didn't start getting my energy back until about 19-19 1/2 weeks. Time flies doesn't? I hope everything turns out ok with your heart...that must me scary. :hugs:

Hi Mrs O! When are you due??

Is anyone testing this week???

Thanks for the prayers ladies! I'm staying positive and faithful because I know the Most High has a plan. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrs O said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been awol for a long while ...
> 
> Big congrats to all the mum's to be and baby dust to all still trying.
> 
> Don't forget that Delay is not denial

Hey mrs. O. Glad you are back. I see your pregnancy is moving right along!!!:happydance:

@purple: Yes all will be well. It just beats really fast sometimes but of course since Im wearing this monitor, it wont do it:haha: Yes God is the most high and he will bless you and us!!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- Glad your trip was great, and hope that you are feeling better today. 

Danny-Yay you found a church, it sounds awesome

Purple- People can be so judgemental before they even know your story, you did the right thing by just walking away, I don't know if I could have....I hope everything works out with your financial aid, you are right in saying that God did not bring you this far to leave you. I understand the struggles of college, it wasn't easy for me either, I had to sit out a couple of times becuase I just didn't have the money but I never gave up I just kept pressing forward, now I know that God had a plan for me, and he has one for you too, you've come to far to turn back now, so take those private loans if necessary, God will make the way for them to be repaid. One day you will be able to look back and say "oh so this was his plan for me" I know I've been able too. Good Luck!

Vrainoire- I'm sorry to hear about you and OH but I'm glad you are in a positive place and can accept that this wasn't God's will for you.

Kareen- Thanks for always having an encouraging word.

Ready- Glad you are feeling better.

About me, I still haven't tested waiting to see if AF will show, if she does it will be sometime today or tomorrow, my cycle is usually between 28 and 29 days. I can't say I wont be disappointed because I will but I will just look forward to the next cycle.

I so love this thread and chatting with you ladies, you are so encouraging and I love the fact that I can talk about my faith in God and not have to worry about whether someone is offended.

Will chat later have a great day.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Thanks, Future! Lots of :dust: for you!

You ladies are truly beautiful women! I have 2 sisters and I feel like you all have been more like sisters to me the short time I've been part of this thread than they have ever been. Like I called my oldest sister (who's 36) yesterday trying to get in touch with my mom because her phone kept going straight to voicemail. I told my sister about my financial aid situation and I felt really discouraged after talking to her. I guess she could hear that I was nearly in tears so she offered a "Well, I hope it works out for you."...not really what I needed to hear, ya know. I started to call my other sis because I'm going to need a cosigner, but she wouldn't even cosign on an apartment for me...so I know she won't cosign on a student loan. But whatever...things are going to work out because I know I'm blessed and highly favored. I honestly cannot think of a time when God didn't provide when I needed. College has truly been a journey for me; I lost my father and gave birth to my son...there were times when I was working 2 jobs, going to school and had my son to take care...and the Most High has brought me through all of that so I really don't see myself not graduating in May. As OH said to me, I was born to be an engineer lol...everybody knows how much I love what I'm learning and what I'm going to be doing in my career...it was truly God's doing that brought me into my major because when I first started I honestly didn't know what an electrical or computer engineer did lol. 

I guess that's my little testimony for the day. Lol. :)

Well, I hope everyone has a lovely day. :D


----------



## Mrs O

@ PurpleKiss : I know that God will come through for you. Just keep trusting him.

By the way I am due on the 17th Jan.

Anyone heard of Supernatural Childbirth???


----------



## PurpleKisses

@ Mrs O~ Oh ok. I'm due on the 3rd. :) 

Supernatural Childbirth? That sounds interesting...what's that about?


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Thanks, Future! Lots of :dust: for you!
> 
> You ladies are truly beautiful women! I have 2 sisters and I feel like you all have been more like sisters to me the short time I've been part of this thread than they have ever been. Like I called my oldest sister (who's 36) yesterday trying to get in touch with my mom because her phone kept going straight to voicemail. I told my sister about my financial aid situation and I felt really discouraged after talking to her. I guess she could hear that I was nearly in tears so she offered a "Well, I hope it works out for you."...not really what I needed to hear, ya know. I started to call my other sis because I'm going to need a cosigner, but she wouldn't even cosign on an apartment for me...so I know she won't cosign on a student loan. But whatever...things are going to work out because I know I'm blessed and highly favored. I honestly cannot think of a time when God didn't provide when I needed. College has truly been a journey for me; I lost my father and gave birth to my son...there were times when I was working 2 jobs, going to school and had my son to take care...and the Most High has brought me through all of that so I really don't see myself not graduating in May. As OH said to me, I was born to be an engineer lol...everybody knows how much I love what I'm learning and what I'm going to be doing in my career...it was truly God's doing that brought me into my major because when I first started I honestly didn't know what an electrical or computer engineer did lol.
> 
> I guess that's my little testimony for the day. Lol. :)
> 
> Well, I hope everyone has a lovely day. :D

Yes I know all will be well. Im praying for you and I know that you will find a way to pay for school. Can OH help you?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes, I would like to know what is supernatural childbirth as well?:shrug:


----------



## FutureMommie

Just thought I would pop in and say AF is here, I'm spotting but I'm cool, on to the next cycle. my philosophy this cycle? "Let Go and Let God"


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say AF is here, I'm spotting but I'm cool, on to the next cycle. my philosophy this cycle? "Let Go and Let God"

Good philosophy Future mommie. 

Have you sought the help of a specialist? I know you said that you have been TTC for 2 years? Also do you chart your cycles? I tried for nearly 16 months before getting my BFP but when I started to chart, I got BFP on 2nd month of that. I can help with that if you are interested.

I was hoping that you got your BFP but you are right in God's perfect timing you will get preggo.:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

@MrsK~ He told me a while back (about a month ago) that he would cosign for a loan for me. The only problem is, I probably have more credit history than he does...just because he has always made the habit of not accumulating any debt(which is good in a sense). He's out of town right now so I figured I'll talk to him about it in a few days when he gets back. 

I'm just really frustrated right now. People around me are just being so nonchalant about this like it's no big deal or like I'm not exploring all of my options. I can't stand asking people for stuff and it makes it hard to be positive when people are frustrating the crap out of me. I just wanna graduate, that's all. :cry:


----------



## FutureMommie

mrskcbrown said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would pop in and say AF is here, I'm spotting but I'm cool, on to the next cycle. my philosophy this cycle? "Let Go and Let God"
> 
> Good philosophy Future mommie.
> 
> Have you sought the help of a specialist? I know you said that you have been TTC for 2 years? Also do you chart your cycles? I tried for nearly 16 months before getting my BFP but when I started to chart, I got BFP on 2nd month of that. I can help with that if you are interested.
> 
> I was hoping that you got your BFP but you are right in God's perfect timing you will get preggo.:hugs:Click to expand...

MrsKC- I have an RE, back in January I had a abdominal myomectomy and my RE removed 9 fibroids, In May I had scar tissue removed which was a result of the surgery, so now he wants us to try on our own for 4-6 months before we try anymore IUI's. Before the surgery I'd already used clomid, follistim and had 5 IUI's. He's a very conservetive RE and he thinks I can get pg naturally now, so we will see. 

I tried charting but, I'm always waking up in the middle of the night, going to the bathroom, getting something, or going to the other room when my DH is snoring, so temping never worked for me. I wish I could, I think I could better understand what's going on.

PurpleKisses- Be encouraged, it is going to work out, I know it doesn't seem that way right now, just remember he didn't bring you this far to leave you now.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you lots of :hugs: FutureMommie. I also had a myomectomy in 2008, and some scar tissue was removed in February this year. Wishing you all the luck to get pregnant naturally, hun.

Vrai....sending lots of well wishes your way. God's will always prevails :hugs:

How is everyone doing? Hope you're all doing great!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, I'm feeling renewed today. I really feel a breakthrough coming...not just for me but for many of those who have been praying and hoping for one. My mom is flying out to Alabama today and I'm surprised to say that I'm going to miss her. I love her dearly, but we usually don't get along for more than a day or so when we're under the same roof. I'm really feeling good today, despite my 'situation'. 

I hope everyone else is feeling as great as I am. :D

Future~ stay encouraged and faithful hun. You will get your blessing soon enough. OH was considered infertile and he was told that his chances of conceiving another child naturally (he has a daughter from a previous relationship but the mother doesn't let him see her) were almost nonexistent...we put it in God's hands and said if it was meant to be then it will happen and it happened. God is awesome...just remember that. :hugs:

Well I gotta run before my mom misses her flight. Have a great day ladies. :D


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies...how are you all? Just saying a quick hello. Will chat later. Have a good night.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am vacationing with DH our anniversary is tomorrow so we are celebrating. I will try to check in as much as possible.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am vacationing with DH our anniversary is tomorrow so we are celebrating. I will try to check in as much as possible.

Have fun! No need to check in. We will see you when you get back:thumbup:!


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready- Enjoy your vacay! and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies..I don't want to be a symptom spotter..but i'm like 6 dpo and my cm has been a watery creamy white consistency since about 4dpo and tonight i noticed that my cm is more like ewcm that you get during ovulation..I know i ovulated on the 20th what do you all think?? i've been cramping which is a pms symptom but my boobs are sore like usual..


----------



## Vrainoire

i meant to say my boobs aren't sore as usual..

I was also thinking that I might not be experiencing sore boobs since i took epo this cycle but if thats the case why am i cramping??


----------



## PurpleKisses

@Vrai~ I've learned that everyone is different. Is the cm you're having different than other months? I had lots of creamy white cm with DS and none that was really noticeably different with this LO...but I've heard (from other ladies in the TTC threads) that cm similar to ewcm can definitely be a sign. I was crampy with DS before I found out I was preggers...with this baby it was more of pulling and twinges in my abdomen. 

Not having your usual symptoms is usually a good sign. I know I had "symptoms" every month...and then the month I got my bfp, I barely had any...so in your case, no sore boobs could definitely be a good sign...could mean your body is doing something different this month (e.g. not preparing for AF). :thumbup:

Fx'd and lots of :dust: coming your way :D

@Ready~ Happy Anniversary! I hope you and your DH have a great time. :D


----------



## Vrainoire

@purple it is different than usual..i just don't want to get my hopes up..but i'm usually dry and sticky(sorry if TMI) so hopefully something is happening..something good that is


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Where is everyone? Just checking in. I am having a blast with DH.

TTYL


----------



## Vrainoire

@ready Glad to see that ur enjoying urself..


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I am back home and glad to be in my own bed. I had a blast and loved the trip but it is something about being in my own bed.:sleep:

TTYL


----------



## Mrs O

Hi all, 

Sure you're all keeping well.

Supernatural Childbirth is a book by Jackie Mize

The book talks about using The Bible and the scriptures in it to change your life and to change your thinking. It encourages you to line your life up with what God has to say about Conceiving and giving birth. 

You need to Believe it. Pray it. 

Highly recommend it. It is such a positive message. So encouraging and assuring!

On a lighter note 6 days till i find out the sex of my baby .... so excited anyone else finding out?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrs O said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sure you're all keeping well.
> 
> Supernatural Childbirth is a book by Jackie Mize
> 
> The book talks about using The Bible and the scriptures in it to change your life and to change your thinking. It encourages you to line your life up with what God has to say about Conceiving and giving birth.
> 
> You need to Believe it. Pray it.
> 
> Highly recommend it. It is such a positive message. So encouraging and assuring!
> 
> On a lighter note 6 days till i find out the sex of my baby .... so excited anyone else finding out?

I will have to look for this book. Congrats on finding out the sex of your baby! I am not finding out the sex, so it will just be a big hoopla when I finally have this little person:haha:.

@ready: Glad you had an awesome time. I loe sleeping in my own bed as well!

@vrainoire: Any news yet?

@purple: hope all is well. How is the financial aid coming along?

As for me, I have been having a difficult time financially and so I have been stressed and very tired. Its stressful because Im the "worrier" of the relationship. Im also stressed because Im the main bread winner. My husband has a lackadasical approach to our finances:dohh:. For instance, "Im trying to rob peter, to pay paul", trying to make sure we have money for groceries and bills and if I worry or cry about it, he sometimes think I lack faith:shrug:. So I just hold it in, and on saturday I exploded on this lady who I called about a bill. I felt so bad, but I felt like she was being rude to me:dohh:. I could go on and on, but just pray for me. We had to fill out these prayer cards at church yesterday and lay them at the altar and my prayer was for our finances to be restored so that we can do the things we need to do in life. Unfortunately, I had debt before we were married and it was manageable and I was working to pay it off, but now I feel like since I have gotten married, I cant catch up. Im nervous about having this baby now too, can we even afford it? We are tithers, but I feel like we are sinking:cry:.

Sorry for being a downer! I need some christian insight and guidance.

Ok enough about me. I hope everyone is having a great day!:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

I'm gonna wait until I af is due to test..but everyone is saying that my symptoms are promising


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey MrsK! I know exactly how you feel about finances and bills. I always find myself worrying about how things are going to get paid, if we have enough money for this or that..if having this baby was really a responsible decision, etc. Then I stop. And I realize that I'm being tested. I'm not religious, but I do believe that throughout our life, we are tested because that's the only way for true spiritual growth. I know ultimately, that everything is in the Most High's hands. I may be young (I'm only 24), but I know that God has a way of making things happen...it may not be exactly how or when we want it, but things do happen. 

Finances have been really tight for us. It's really made me think about what we actually NEED to buy for ladybug opposed to all of the cute bits we WANT to get for her. I've bought most of her clothes from Ebay and off of clearance racks. I've gotten some really good deals...especially from Ebay...a lot of the clothes I've bought still have never been worn. Like I bought 4 onesies for like $3.00...never worn from babyGap. The way I think about it is, if we had more money, I would've never thought about shopping on Ebay...and I'd be throwing away all of this money on brand new clothes for ladybug instead of finding all of the new and used bits I've found. Plus, buying used clothes is better for the environment. 

I'm still waiting on something to come through for school. I keep telling myself that whatever happens, I'm just going to have roll with the punches. Although I'll be devastated if I have to sit this year out, I can't tell the Most High how to make things happen. I've made my appeal, and I've done everything I can do....now all I can do is wait. Classes start a week from Tuesday and I have to go for fee assessment and financial clearance on Thursday so I'm just waiting faithfully.

Mrs O, how exciting! I know how it was the days leading up to my 20 week scan...all my OH could talk about was the scan lol...

How's everyone else???

Keep us updated, Vrai!! 

Ready, I'm glad you and your DH had a great time for your anniversary! :D

Well, I'm going to make some green tea and get my day started. I'll probably check back in later. I hope everyone has a wonderful day. :)


----------



## Vrainoire

Well I think today is a symptom free day..but it is just morning


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies...I'm just here working from home with my Fred Flintstone feet. LOL. They are so swollen they don't even look like they belong to me anymore! It's so hot which is why I think they've swollen. It's 35C with the humidex which is about 95F and we don't have A/C. Anyways, I hope all is well with everyone. I'm going to go put my feet up and relax a bit. Chat soon sisters!


----------



## PurpleKisses

@Kareen~ no A/C?!?! I don't think I'd make it lol! Make sure you drink lots of water! I know my ankles were swollen a few weeks ago when it was really hot here...I was helping with a summer camp and the a/c was broken in the part of the building we were in. I don't know why, but I always thought it was cooler in Canada (not to sound thick...shows how much I know :doh:)...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Msk, just hold on. There is a blessing with your name on it. Don't be dismay for God is on His way. He sees every tear and hears every plea. I am praying with and for you.:hugs:

Kareen, yes please increase your water intake and do what you can to stay as cool as possible.

I don't go back to work until Wednesday but I sure wish I didn't have too.

Please pray for us. My DH had to go in for a sperm anaylsis and we found out his sperm count his a little low. We had to re-test today and hoping for the best. He was a little disappointed and I think he was kind of embrassed. Please say a prayer for us. Thanks ladies.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- just hold on, God promised to supply all of our needs, he knows that we have weak moments but it doesn't mean we don't have faith. It is going to work out, and try not to stress to much, you are providing a safe haven for your little one right now and that is whats most important. God blessed you with the baby that you are carrying and he will make sure you are able to take care of him/her.

I hope everyone is doing ok, I am cd8, and not very positive this cycle, I'm actually not sure how much more of ttc I can take, it's been 2.5 years now, 2 surgerical procedures, and still no bfp. I had a meltdown before work yesterday, and my dh was so supportive, and assured me that he was there for me no matter how long it took, and he had faith that it would happen. It just gets sooooo hard sometimes, all I can do is pray that God gives me strenght to endure.


----------



## kareen

Just a prayer for all the ladies that are losing hope. My OH and I prayed this prayer together at the same time every day and even though our prayers were answered, we still pray it every day as well as another prayer just thanking God for getting us here. We tried for almost 2 years and I know exactly how it feels to lose hope and faith. God knows, He hears. My mom always says that you have to "Live by faith not by sight." and she's so correct. So...hear goes...

"Almighty Creator, hear this fertility prayer and the wishes of our hearts. You know our deep desire for a child, a little one to love and to hold, to care for, to cherish. Grant that my body may conceive and give birth to a beautiful healthy baby in your Holy image. Guide us in all our choices so this conception, our pregnancy and our baby's birth are in line with your will. Heavenly Father and Holy Mother, hear the wishes of our hearts, minds and spirits. Amen."

To all my loving and supportive sisters, have a very Blessed day...xoxox


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well.

I think I've officially lost it (my mind, that is). Between not getting enough sleep last night and my hormones, I feel like I've caused so much discourse in my household today. I wrote a long post in the 2nd tri forum and honestly don't feel like typing it over. I know OH thinks I'm batty right about now and DS has decided that it's best that he sequester himself in his room for the remainder of the day. I don't know. I feel like I'm coming apart at the seams. 

I really need to keep in mind that God is in control and what might seem like huge issues to me, are so minute to the Most High. I really need to humble myself and pray before I destroy myself with worry. 

In better news, I went to see my mw today. Ladybug is doing great. Her hb was in the 140s and she was just kicking and moving all around lol. My mw said that I'm measuring really good for 22 weeks so I'm happy about that.

Well, gotta go. I figured I'd make it up to DS but taking him to get pizza or something...and taking him to the playground (although I went into a rant and told him that he wasn't going today)...

I'll be back on later...I just need to get some fresh air before I drive myself completely crazy...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! How have you all been?? 

@purple: I am praying for you and hopefully it was just your hormones and all is well now.

I have been in revival for the last two nights at my church. I have been volunteering and doing registration. We also take a class during the revival called, "I still do" which is a marriage class and then after that we have worship with an awesome preacher from Florida named Bishop Rudolph McKissick. The last 2 nites have really blessed my soul and it has helped me to put things into perspective and to release a lot. I cried like a baby the first night during altar call because I just felt like the "enemy" was trying to hold me back with these financial issues. The minister taught me that sometimes God allows the trials because he wants to bless you. Trials are not a symbol of disobedience as most people think. 

I just gave it over to God and we just paid what we could. I made sure we had the necessities like food and shelter, and anything else I could fit in, but outside of that, if I didnt have it, I cant stress over it.:shrug:

Also Dh has come around to see that a "budget":dohh: does actually work if you work it. He actually sees now that you cant set up automatic payment for all these things, when his check is not stable. My pay is the only one that is the same every time, because I am salaried. He is hourly. So I listen to him as he talks, and I dont say I told you so, but in my mind I really want to say that:haha:. I told him stuff that we can eliminate and cut down lets make that sacrifice. He likes smart phones and etc, but I told him, we have a house and 3 cell phones on our plan and its coming to approximately 370 a month! What a waste! My husband is a talker, texter and emailer:haha:. He will live though with just text messaging.

We are trying to be blessed with our own home and so we have to make the sacrifice! We live in a very nice home, owned by may parents but im just really ready to get out, even though they are such a blessing to us.:hugs:

So anywho, after my long post....I feel much better. Baby is doing well as we embark upon 16 weeks!:happydance:.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Msk, I am glad you are feeling better. Wow 16 weeks time flys when you are having fun. LOL

AFM: I am waiting on a call from the doctors office about the results from the 2nd test and it is driving me batty. :wacko: I wish that would call already. But we did go and buy him some fertillity pills on yesterday just in case. Back at work today:cry: but Thank God for a job. 

TTYL


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies,

I'm feeling a bit better today. I was fortunate enough to get a good night's sleep so that's helped a bit. Unfortunately, I woke up and realized (tmi) I was having another bleed, this time with a few clots so I'm just taking it easy right now. I haven't talked to OH but I will eventually. I just need to get my head on straight. People (like my friends) always think that since I'm so young, that I really can't be going through that much but in all actuality, I do have a lot on my plate. I may only be 24 but I have the same financial obligations (rent, bills, car payments, expenses for DS, etc) that women 10 years older than me have. It's tough and it frustrates me when people don't understand that. I don't complain much because I know I'm very blessed, but it gets hard...especially with me not being able to work full time because of school. 

Anyway, enough ranting for me. 

OMG, the acid reflux/heartburn is starting. :( My throat is on fire right now...well, hopefully that means ladybug will be born with a head full of hair lol. I had really bad acid reflux with Jay during 9th month and he was born with a full head of hair. :)

Well, I'm going to make my green tea. I left it to steep and completely forgot about it because I had to take a few phone calls. My memory has been awful lately. 

I hope everyone is having a blessed week so far. :flower:

**EDIT: Ready, stay encouraged, hun. My OH (who's 34) was basically told that he was infertile and we thought that we wouldn't be able to have children together...but as with everything, God has the final say. OH had had a semen analysis done a few years ago (before he met me) and the "specialist" found a number of things that would/should prevent him from having children, including low sperm count and a lot of his live sperm were abnormally formed. I really wanted to give him the family he wanted so I made my plea to God and put it in the Most High's hands. Believe it or not, I just KNEW I was going to conceive in April and it was going to be a girl. It may sound far fetched, but I knew. OH didn't believe me until I took a pregnancy test and left it on the edge of the sink for him to find. Stay encouraged and faithful, lovely. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple-I'm glad you are feeling a bit better today, and make sure you get the rest that you need to keep your little one healthy

MrsKC- you are always soooo supportive of eveyone on here, YOU ROCK! I'm really glad that you are in a much better place, and that your little one is growing like a bean!

Kareen- Thank you so much for that prayer, I really need it right now, lately prayer and my supportive dh are the only things that get me thru.

I am cd9 today and waiting to O by Sunday or Monday. Thats all I can say, not really sure what to expect, not really hopeful but not really negative either.


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hey Yall... sorry it's been so long! I'm not really a thread stalker, but I do like to come in and catch up on what everybody is getting up to!

Ready, you and your hubby are in my prayers! No matter what, don't worry about the results - Let go & Let God!!! I am going to pray for you, but keep your head up and focus!

Kareen, thank you for that prayer. I think I'm going to print it out and use it every morning. I've been looking for something like that to keep me focused. 

Future, sounds like you are getting tired, which is so understandable. It can be so hard to keep on going when you feel like you are stuck, but again, try not to worry (Let Go & Let God!). It sounds like you would benefit from re-focusing on something else that will uplift you and make you happy whilst He gets on with doing his work. 

Hey Purple, I will look for that post you mentioned. Sounds like you got a lot on your plate too. As a group, I think Black women tend to take the weight of the world on their shoulders and sometimes, it just gets too much & you blow your top. Understandable! lol My husband seems to run for cover most days when I'm like that so I feel you!!! 

MrsKC, I'm soooo where you are right now on some levels! I am salaried too & DH is hourly. I also take care of the finances, monitor the accounts, etc. We are definitely "struggling" but blessed. We're not in any major trouble, it's just things are too tight and there's too much debt. Now, I am constantly having to remind DH that "we don't have it like that" so don't go buying stuff that we haven't budgeted for & start thinking before you spend. For a long time, he just didn't get it. It was like he thought just because he has a job that meant he should be able to buy what he needed and wanted. Yeah, there's that and then there's reality!!! I went thru the same process of reducing cell phone bills by getting cheaper plans and more simple phones. OMG, I must've had to listen to him moaning for at least 2 months! Eventually, he got the message and only relapses now and again. lol 

As for me... I'm in the 2 week wait, but to be honest this time (cycle 2) I've really tried to not think about it. My own version of letting go and letting God! I didn't over scrutinize or overplan the conception days either. I just keeping thinking when it's right, if it's right, it will happen. HOWEVER, lol, I suddenly started thinking about it today and am trying not to overanalyze. BUT, I've been feeling a bit gassy, but don't have a lot of gas, like there's a "tightness" in my womb. Don't remember feeling this last time in the 2ww, so it's making me wonder... hmmm.. 

Anyway, I'm trying to focus on my holidays instead! In 3 weeks one of my bffs is visiting from the States and we are planning to have some true girly time, something we've missed out on for about 6 years since I moved over here and she had 3 kids whilst going to medical school! Then I have about 5 days at home with DH before a week in Malta. We haven't had a proper holiday since we got married 6 yrs ago!!! We used to always go to the States visiting family & that can get so tiresome because we always try to do too much in so little time. *sigh* can't wait.... 

Take care of yourselves ladies!!!! Will be thinking about you and praying too!!! x


----------



## mrskcbrown

YankeeMama30 said:


> Hey Yall... sorry it's been so long! I'm not really a thread stalker, but I do like to come in and catch up on what everybody is getting up to!
> 
> Ready, you and your hubby are in my prayers! No matter what, don't worry about the results - Let go & Let God!!! I am going to pray for you, but keep your head up and focus!
> 
> Kareen, thank you for that prayer. I think I'm going to print it out and use it every morning. I've been looking for something like that to keep me focused.
> 
> Future, sounds like you are getting tired, which is so understandable. It can be so hard to keep on going when you feel like you are stuck, but again, try not to worry (Let Go & Let God!). It sounds like you would benefit from re-focusing on something else that will uplift you and make you happy whilst He gets on with doing his work.
> 
> Hey Purple, I will look for that post you mentioned. Sounds like you got a lot on your plate too. As a group, I think Black women tend to take the weight of the world on their shoulders and sometimes, it just gets too much & you blow your top. Understandable! lol My husband seems to run for cover most days when I'm like that so I feel you!!!
> 
> MrsKC, I'm soooo where you are right now on some levels! I am salaried too & DH is hourly. I also take care of the finances, monitor the accounts, etc. We are definitely "struggling" but blessed. We're not in any major trouble, it's just things are too tight and there's too much debt. Now, I am constantly having to remind DH that "we don't have it like that" so don't go buying stuff that we haven't budgeted for & start thinking before you spend. For a long time, he just didn't get it. It was like he thought just because he has a job that meant he should be able to buy what he needed and wanted. Yeah, there's that and then there's reality!!! I went thru the same process of reducing cell phone bills by getting cheaper plans and more simple phones. OMG, I must've had to listen to him moaning for at least 2 months! Eventually, he got the message and only relapses now and again. lol
> 
> As for me... I'm in the 2 week wait, but to be honest this time (cycle 2) I've really tried to not think about it. My own version of letting go and letting God! I didn't over scrutinize or overplan the conception days either. I just keeping thinking when it's right, if it's right, it will happen. HOWEVER, lol, I suddenly started thinking about it today and am trying not to overanalyze. BUT, I've been feeling a bit gassy, but don't have a lot of gas, like there's a "tightness" in my womb. Don't remember feeling this last time in the 2ww, so it's making me wonder... hmmm..
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to focus on my holidays instead! In 3 weeks one of my bffs is visiting from the States and we are planning to have some true girly time, something we've missed out on for about 6 years since I moved over here and she had 3 kids whilst going to medical school! Then I have about 5 days at home with DH before a week in Malta. We haven't had a proper holiday since we got married 6 yrs ago!!! We used to always go to the States visiting family & that can get so tiresome because we always try to do too much in so little time. *sigh* can't wait....
> 
> Take care of yourselves ladies!!!! Will be thinking about you and praying too!!! x

Thanks Yankee! It feels good to know that I am not alone. Not that I want you in this same situation, God knows I dont but at least you can relate. Yes we are too are making changes that will be tough but for the better at least until DH gets a better job and after he graduates from college. I cant wait till he graduates in 3 more semesters :happydance::happydance:!

I also know what you mean about doing so much in the little time. We do the same when we go visiting out families in chicago and virginia. We try to do and eat:wacko: everything that we can.

Glad all is well!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Purple, thank you so much. I so needed that.

Yankee, thank you also. I was just thinking of you today wondering how your were doing. 

The doctor's office still have not called but my DH said just be patient. He has already started taking vitiamins and fertiaid. So hopefully that helps. He has been so supportive and understanding. Last night he told me he doesn't like watching shows like "Kate plus 8" he said he does not want that many kids at one time. LOL I don't either.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Haha I always marvel at how Kate has 8 kids and can still run around after them in heels! I know she had a tummy tuck, but I also envy her body lol! I don't think I could EVER handle 8 kids. 

Hey Yankee! I'm glad all is well with you. I thought about you the other day and wondered how you were doing. You're right, black women do try to take on the whole world. The more I think about it, I realize I was really off of my rocker yesterday! I was telling my mom how I was "yelling and ranting like a banshee" and OH just kept asking me, "Are you ok?! What's wrong with you?! What's your problem today?!" and I kept screaming, "You're my problem! Don't you see??? Don't you see???? You're my problem!!!"...and he was just like, "No...I don't."...lol. My poor OH, he didn't know what hit him. I couldn't even tell my mom what set me off...meh...:dohh:

Today was such a better day. I do miss my OH a little, though. I told him to leave and never call me again because he doesn't love me.:wacko: He just looked at me like "ummmm ok...."....he went to his cousin's house and knowing him, he'll probably call me tomorrow...when he thinks I'm sane again. I know DS was thinking his mommy is completely loony. Ugh. Dang hormones. :( Poor OH doesn't know how not to take me seriously sometimes so he gets his feelings hurt...and gets sucked in when I decide to go off the deep end.

I think I'm going to wash my hair and straighten it tonight. I really want to see what my hair looks like straight and how long it is now. I'm excited lol:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

Well i caved and tested and got a BFN...i'll just wait two more days to test again.. :-(


----------



## ready4onemore

Of course the doctors office called after hours and while I was on the phone with the stupid bookstore. Ugh!!:dohh:

But she did leave a message to say everything looks fine and she will call me tomorrow with the details. I feel much better. Thanks ladies for all the prayers and encouraging words. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Well i caved and tested and got a BFN...i'll just wait two more days to test again.. :-(

:hugs::hugs:Vrainoire:hugs: try again and I pray you get your BFP!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im steering clear of of 2nd trimester groups like the February love bugs, etc. I am staying away because there have been two second trimester losses and its freaking me out. One just happened yesterday at 17w6d. Devastated is not the word for what I would be:cry:. 

I keep praying over myself and baby daily and asking God to please bring this baby to term with no complications. My friend said well if there is no blood then everything is ok. I said but you can go to DRs not hear a heartbeat, and there is no blood. She was clueless and didnt know that you could miscarry with no blood:shrug:. Forgive me for being paranoid. I am though. I feel like until I get a real bump, Im always worrying. I still have the "you look fat" look:nope:.
I wont even take pics cuz it seems like Im at a standstill. I can still button most of my regular pants. Also another thing that makes me paranoid is when people say, "you dont even look pregnant":cry:.

Oh well, thats my soapbox for today! Whose next?


----------



## PurpleKisses

Ready, glad the test results came back fine. :thumbup:

Vrain, perhaps you tested too early. Sometimes it takes some women's hormones longer to rise than others. F'xd for you! :hugs:

I'm doing great...think I woke up a bit too early (I didn't go to sleep until around 2 am)...I think I may take a quick nap before DS wakes up. 

I had the weirdest dream. I had a dream that my uncle had brought me some things that my dad had left (he passed away the day before Thanksgiving '05)...and there was a note there. I remember standing there in my dream reading the note, which was on blue paper (his favorite color)...I can't remember exactly what it said, though. It was weird because I can't ever remember dreaming about my dad before last night/this morning...makes me wonder if he was trying to tell me something...

Anyway, I've been considering having OH and I go to couples counseling. Although I was very hormonal the other day, him and I have a lot of unresolved issues that keep resurfacing themselves in every argument that we have. A wonderful lady suggested that we go on a couples retreat called A Weekend to Remember. She said her and her DH had great success with it so I'm also looking into that. I love my OH dearly and I know he loves me but I can't see myself marrying him if we don't learn to communicate better, especially in times of high stress like now. I've said this to him before and I think we both feel the same way, that we can't communicate with the other at times. He gets so frustrated with me at times because of my insecurities (not feeling like he really cares although he does) and I feel the same way with him. Like the other day I started ranting about him thinking I wasn't good enough and that he's settling...because sometimes that's how he makes me feel. He kept saying I was making it all up and that he doesn't know why I feel that way, but he has said that I make him feel the same way at times. I know that I'm not the complete problem and I don't have a solution on how to fix it. I've been asking the Most High for guidance in this situation for a while now and I feel like there's a reason the lady told me about the couples retreat. What do you ladies think?


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Ready, glad the test results came back fine. :thumbup:
> 
> Vrain, perhaps you tested too early. Sometimes it takes some women's hormones longer to rise than others. F'xd for you! :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing great...think I woke up a bit too early (I didn't go to sleep until around 2 am)...I think I may take a quick nap before DS wakes up.
> 
> I had the weirdest dream. I had a dream that my uncle had brought me some things that my dad had left (he passed away the day before Thanksgiving '05)...and there was a note there. I remember standing there in my dream reading the note, which was on blue paper (his favorite color)...I can't remember exactly what it said, though. It was weird because I can't ever remember dreaming about my dad before last night/this morning...makes me wonder if he was trying to tell me something...
> 
> Anyway, I've been considering having OH and I go to couples counseling. Although I was very hormonal the other day, him and I have a lot of unresolved issues that keep resurfacing themselves in every argument that we have. A wonderful lady suggested that we go on a couples retreat called A Weekend to Remember. She said her and her DH had great success with it so I'm also looking into that. I love my OH dearly and I know he loves me but I can't see myself marrying him if we don't learn to communicate better, especially in times of high stress like now. I've said this to him before and I think we both feel the same way, that we can't communicate with the other at times. He gets so frustrated with me at times because of my insecurities (not feeling like he really cares although he does) and I feel the same way with him. Like the other day I started ranting about him thinking I wasn't good enough and that he's settling...because sometimes that's how he makes me feel. He kept saying I was making it all up and that he doesn't know why I feel that way, but he has said that I make him feel the same way at times. I know that I'm not the complete problem and I don't have a solution on how to fix it. I've been asking the Most High for guidance in this situation for a while now and I feel like there's a reason the lady told me about the couples retreat. What do you ladies think?

Counseling is always in order. Dh and I are married and we still do it. Its good to have a neutral party to listen and weigh in on your situation. Nothing bad could come from it. Also dont think it will take away all your insecurities or agruments though. It just helps you to manage them better.:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

mrskcbrown said:


> Im steering clear of of 2nd trimester groups like the February love bugs, etc. I am staying away because there have been two second trimester losses and its freaking me out. One just happened yesterday at 17w6d. Devastated is not the word for what I would be:cry:.
> 
> I keep praying over myself and baby daily and asking God to please bring this baby to term with no complications. My friend said well if there is no blood then everything is ok. I said but you can go to DRs not hear a heartbeat, and there is no blood. She was clueless and didnt know that you could miscarry with no blood:shrug:. Forgive me for being paranoid. I am though. I feel like until I get a real bump, Im always worrying. I still have the "you look fat" look:nope:.
> I wont even take pics cuz it seems like Im at a standstill. I can still button most of my regular pants. Also another thing that makes me paranoid is when people say, "you dont even look pregnant":cry:.
> 
> Oh well, thats my soapbox for today! Whose next?

I was the same way until I started feeling ladybug move around. Now, if I get worried (i.e. if I haven't felt her move for a while), I can just poke her a few times and she'll wiggle a bit to put my mind at ease. I didn't start showing properly until about 19 weeks...so don't worry, you're almost there. You should start to feel baby move around a bit, too soon...which will also put your mind at ease. :hugs:

I thought for sure I wasn't going to make it this far in my pregnancy. I just KNEW something was going to go wrong...but ladybug is healthy and growing. Just goes to show that when God wants things to happen for you, they will. It's so funny. DS wasn't listening the other morning so I yelled at him...I ended up startling ladybug and she ended up with the hiccups lol. So at least I know she can hear pretty good lol..


----------



## PurpleKisses

mrskcbrown said:


> Counseling is always in order. Dh and I are married and we still do it. Its good to have a neutral party to listen and weigh in on your situation. Nothing bad could come from it. Also dont think it will take away all your insecurities or agruments though. It just helps you to manage them better.:hugs:

You're right. I'm really going to look into it. I know some of my insecurities are things that I need to work on within myself, but a lot of them stem from the lack of communication between us...which makes it impossible to work as a team and to maintain that connection with him. 

In other news, one of the deacons from the church I grew up in is working to get a scholarship for me for the fall semester. He told me that he should know something around lunch time...so I'm hoping that comes through because I'm supposed to go for fee assessment and financial clearance this afternoon. :happydance: God willing, everything will work out. Plus, a family member has offered to cosign on a loan for me if needed. I might have to take out a loan for books this semester and for tuition next semester, but I don't mind. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Counseling is always in order. Dh and I are married and we still do it. Its good to have a neutral party to listen and weigh in on your situation. Nothing bad could come from it. Also dont think it will take away all your insecurities or agruments though. It just helps you to manage them better.:hugs:
> 
> You're right. I'm really going to look into it. I know some of my insecurities are things that I need to work on within myself, but a lot of them stem from the lack of communication between us...which makes it impossible to work as a team and to maintain that connection with him.
> 
> In other news, one of the deacons from the church I grew up in is working to get a scholarship for me for the fall semester. He told me that he should know something around lunch time...so I'm hoping that comes through because I'm supposed to go for fee assessment and financial clearance this afternoon. :happydance: God willing, everything will work out. Plus, a family member has offered to cosign on a loan for me if needed. I might have to take out a loan for books this semester and for tuition next semester, but I don't mind. :)Click to expand...

Girl that is great! I knew everything was going to work in your favor.:happydance::happydance:

I have just started to feel movements. Its like little flutters or something. It moves a lot in church! That does give me some confirmation!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

MrsK, do not be afraid. For God did not give us the spirit of fear. I'm talking to myself when I say that too. You baby is covered by the blood (not human blood either).:winkwink:

Purple, My DH and I have been married for 10 years and we still need counseling every now and again. It is good for the oneness. I have a lot of self-esteem issues that have to be dealt with. Many came from childhood. I am not saying that is what's wrong with you but sometimes things just carry over in our life that we don't realize. I am so glad for you with all the help that God is sending you for school. I pray all goes well.

AFM: I am stilling waiting to get details on the SA. My DH says the last time he did not see his name on the jar and thinks they mixed them up. Well this time I went in with him (TMI) and made sure the 
code it correctly. 

I hope all is well with everyone today.

TTYL


*EDIT* Mrsk, I did not show with my second son until I was almost 5-6 months. But he was very active. I heard someone say the day you feel real movement the baby is coming exactly 5 months later. That worked with the first one but the second one I can't remember because he never stopped moving.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Thanks ladies. Ready, you're right...almost all of my insecurities stem from things that happened in my childhood and teenage years. I was talking to my mom the other day and I was telling her how it's amazing how what we experience as children and teens (and sometimes young adults) can shape the way we are for the rest of our lives. 

Well, I'm still waiting on a call back about my scholarship but I'm about to head to campus...hopefully I'll hear back from them while I'm sitting in that dreaded financial clearance/registration line. 

I hope everyone is having a great day so far. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

MsK, I love the new pic. It is cute.

Purple, did you hear any news about the scholarship? I hope all went well for you on yesterday.

AFM: I spoke with the nurse at the doctors office and she said this test was much better than the first. I guess the one extra day of on sex (TMI), helped. But my DH still thinks they mixed them up the last time. He said his name was not on the cup they gave him. Whatever. I am just glad this one is better. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies How's everyone today? I'm waiting on AF to arrive,,but i can honestly say that I don't feel like she's coming..i've had no cramps or any other pms symptom for that matter..so hopefully I'll get a BFP in a couple of days


----------



## PurpleKisses

Morning ladies!

So I'm officially financially cleared for the fall! What's even better is I have no loans this semester...I have a little over $10K in scholarships, which will cover all of my tuition this semester. Now all I have to worry about is books. Hopefully, I can get in touch with some of my classmates who graduated last year and are still in the area and borrow some books from them. It took about 4 hours to get everything taken care of and I had DS with me so by the time we got home, we were both exhausted. Everybody kept commenting on how well-behaved he was lol. When we left the scholarship office, he looked at the secretary and said, "Thank you for letting me talk to you."...he's such a sweetheart lol.

I'm so happy and I feel like I always say this but the Most High God is awesome. :D

How is everyone else?? I hope everyone is having a great Friday. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

PurpleKisses said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> So I'm officially financially cleared for the fall! What's even better is I have no loans this semester...I have a little over $10K in scholarships, which will cover all of my tuition this semester. Now all I have to worry about is books.
> 
> I'm so happy and I feel like I always say this but the Most High God is awesome. :D
> 
> How is everyone else?? I hope everyone is having a great Friday. :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy for you . Thank you Jesus!! That is a great blessing, all because you trusted Him. You can also rent books from Barnes and Noble, I had to rent one of mines this semster. But try to borrow first. LOL


----------



## PurpleKisses

@Vrai~hopefully the :witch: doesn't show!

@Ready~I'm happy that the 2nd test was better than the 1st. Who knows, they may have mixed up the samples. :shrug: Either way, good news is good news, right?


----------



## mrskcbrown

:yipee::yipee::yipee:purple! I am so happy for you. I knew something was going to work our for you!:hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi,folks Its been awhile,just been going through alot at the moment,plus I write mostly I my journal,For all people preggers,I know everything will end out ok,And for those *TTC* I'm praying for you,As for me still *TTC* but on a break for *August* but will be hopefully trying again this month after *AF*,hope we can all be bump buddies


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. I am just cleaning house today. DH had a cook-off so he want be home until late. Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies......hope everyone has been great!! How are all are expectant Moms? Mrskc, Purple, Kareen, TheKey, Sincerevon.....hope I haven't missed anyone......hope you're all doing super.

Vrai....praying you get that :bfp:

Ready...also praying for you. 29 days will be here in no time.

As for me, I'm just praying for my AF to start ASAP, so I can start my pre-IVF assessment. Hoping to get the actual process started (i.e. the injections) by early October or so.

Wishing everyone a blessed day!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Glad to see everyone doing well. We had a good sunday at church and after church BBQing. I love my church so much, we just keep going to new levels. God is really doing great things at my church! 

My family is now gone back to Chicago and I wont see them until November when my parents make 40 years of marriage:happydance:! We are taking them to McCormick and Schmicks a really upscale restaurant!

Otherwise Im fine, need to do these lesson plans!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs O

Hello all, 

Just checking in, sure you are all doing great.

Have a wonderful week and don't forget that Delay is not Denial in any situation. God has promised to supply our needs according to his riches in glory. He also said that he will do exceeding abundantly above ALL that we can imagine. Key into this promises and i am sure God will come through for you.

... x x x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I hope all is well with everyone. 

Msk, I love McCormick and Schmicks. Once my DH boss ask him to work overtime when we had plans and told DH I will buy you GC to any resturant you want. DH ask me where do you want to go I said proudly "McCormick and Schmicks!" LOL

AFM we had to buy a new washer and dryer today. We got a good deal it was just spending all that money. The dryer start making a loud noise last night and start smelling like burning rubber. So instead of buying just the dryer we bought the set. The old set was a little over 10 years.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Msk, I love McCormick and Schmicks. Once my DH boss ask him to work overtime when we had plans and told DH I will buy you GC to any resturant you want. DH ask me where do you want to go I said proudly "McCormick and Schmicks!" LOL
> 
> AFM we had to buy a new washer and dryer today. We got a good deal it was just spending all that money. The dryer start making a loud noise last night and start smelling like burning rubber. So instead of buying just the dryer we bought the set. The old set was a little over 10 years.

Ok cool. Ive never been there but Ive heard great things. We are going to the one in downtown Chicago.

Thank God you had the money to purchase a brand new set. Thats awesome.:happydance: By the way, on your ticker you have until you are "whole again"?? You are already whole girl!! I would put until my reversal...but of course thats your choice....but in case you didnt know....you are already whole!!!!

@Mrs. O.: Thanks for that beautiful word. I needed that!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, 

I hope everyone has had a great weekend. Well classes start tomorrow for me. I'm kinda excited lol. 

Other than that, my weekend has been ok. I have (self-diagnosed) SPD and it's really been bothering me this weekend. I went to get up off of my bed today and was literally in tears...those along with the braxton hicks I've been having has made it for a very uncomfortable day. Not to mention I've been having a nice little bleed off and on today. Through it all, I've been trying to keep my spirits high, though. Ladybug seems to be ok, she's been moving a lot today so I'm not too worried. My mom is here until tomorrow so she's been helping me out with DS and stuff. She even cleaned most of my apartment for me. :thumbup: OH hasn't been here and he's the one that's been doing most of the cleaning lately as it's so painful for me to move around at times...needless to say, I was in need of some help lol.

Well ladies, I'll check in tomorrow if I'm not too tired from classes. 

~Night :)~


----------



## FutureMommie

Vrain-Hope AF stays away, Ihave my fingers crossed for you

Purple- Yay!!! I knew God would work it all out for you! I hope your first day is fabulous!

Nightnurse- glad you checked in on us, I hope august is your month

ISI- Hope the witch come soon so you can get the show on the road, I hope you will keep us posted on your ivf journey

Me? I am 1dpo


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies. I'm here and hanging on. Today is my V-Day!!! I'm very happy about that. My mom is having a baby shower in the next couple weeks. It's obviously not a surprise. LOL. I'm excited about that. I hope all is well with everyone. Take care and stay safe ladies, and don't forget to "Let God" Bless...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am back at work today. But it has been pretty quiet.

Msk, some of us TR ladies put whole again because when they cut the tube it is not whole anymore is is most often cut in two or tied off. Others do it because the feel as they broken something God intended to be as one. AFM I am not sure why I put that. LOL

Kareen, you said today was your V-Day did you mean B-day? IF not what is V-day? My B-day is Thursday. :happydance:

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am back at work today. But it has been pretty quiet.
> 
> Msk, some of us TR ladies put whole again because when they cut the tube it is not whole anymore is is most often cut in two or tied off. Others do it because the feel as they broken something God intended to be as one. AFM I am not sure why I put that. LOL
> 
> Kareen, you said today was your V-Day did you mean B-day? IF not what is V-day? My B-day is Thursday. :happydance:
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.

Ok cool ready.

I think V-day is the day that your baby becomes viable outside of the womb.


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Ok cool ready.
> 
> I think V-day is the day that your baby becomes viable outside of the womb.

Oh okay. I am still trying to get all the abbrevations down. Thanks.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! I had a pretty good 1st day. I only had 2 classes but I spent a lot of times getting overrides and figuring out when some of my other classes are. My schedule is so jammed packed but I'm thankful that I'm able to take all of the classes I need. My professors are really understanding. A lot of them know that I'm a good student and even ones that don't know me have heard about me. :)

I've been feeling a bit better today...my SPD hasn't been as bad today so that's a blessing. 

Happy V-day Kareen! I have 6 more days till mine! 

Where's Vrai??

How's everyone else??

Well, I'm about to grab something to eat. I made turkey meatballs, baked sweet potatoes and steamed broccoli last night and I'm starvin' lol. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies! I had a pretty good 1st day. I only had 2 classes but I spent a lot of times getting overrides and figuring out when some of my other classes are. My schedule is so jammed packed but I'm thankful that I'm able to take all of the classes I need. My professors are really understanding. A lot of them know that I'm a good student and even ones that don't know me have heard about me. :)
> 
> I've been feeling a bit better today...my SPD hasn't been as bad today so that's a blessing.
> 
> Happy V-day Kareen! I have 6 more days till mine!
> 
> Where's Vrai??
> 
> How's everyone else??
> 
> Well, I'm about to grab something to eat. I made turkey meatballs, baked sweet potatoes and steamed broccoli last night and I'm starvin' lol. :)

Sounds yummy. Glad everything went well at school Purple!!!:happydance:


----------



## kareen

Purple: Glad everything went well. And yes, MrsKC is correct. V-Day is viability day. Not that I need this little one coming now though! LOL. I'm good to wait for at least another 14 weeks. Has anyone heard from Von??? I hope everything else is well with all the other ladies. Stay safe and Bless...


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Everyone!! I'm still here!lol waiting til ovulation..trying to find another job and get things in order for school next semester..It's always nice to come and see everyone in good spirits.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Hey Everyone!! I'm still here!lol waiting til ovulation..trying to find another job and get things in order for school next semester..It's always nice to come and see everyone in good spirits.

Glad to see you doing well. Did you and OH sort things out? I hope so.:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Just a quick check in. I hope all is well. 

TTYL


----------



## Vrainoire

mrskcbrown said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone!! I'm still here!lol waiting til ovulation..trying to find another job and get things in order for school next semester..It's always nice to come and see everyone in good spirits.
> 
> Glad to see you doing well. Did you and OH sort things out? I hope so.:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes we worked things out that following day..he's going thru a lot family wise..but he knows i'm here to help him thru it so i'm good and we're good..Thanks for asking


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrain, I am glad you two worked it out.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire, Im glad everything worked out in your favor. Thats great!

Tomorrow I start my 5th month....WOW. Only 4 more to go. It seems like I just begun. Guess Ill only get bigger from here:winkwink:


----------



## kareen

mrskcbrown said:


> Vrainoire, Im glad everything worked out in your favor. Thats great!
> 
> Tomorrow I start my 5th month....WOW. Only 4 more to go. It seems like I just begun. Guess Ill only get bigger from here:winkwink:


5 months already?!!?!?! Wow, time sure flies when you're having fun huh?


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies! Its been rough over here cause DH had 2 deaths in his family within a week of each other and a friend of mine died too so thats 3 funerals we have to attend in 2 weeks, all of them from cancer. Anyway, we're hanging in there, staying positive and getting closer and closer together. I'm in the 2ww now but nothing much to report, too early for ss.


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Vrainoire, Im glad everything worked out in your favor. Thats great!
> 
> Tomorrow I start my 5th month....WOW. Only 4 more to go. It seems like I just begun. Guess Ill only get bigger from here:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 5 months already?!!?!?! Wow, time sure flies when you're having fun huh?Click to expand...

I think anywhere from 4-5 months because I will be 17 weeks today. I am starting my 5th month I think:shrug:. Anywho, just happy that I am progressing!!:happydance:


----------



## kareen

Aj: So sorry to hear about your losses. Take care and God bless...


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJ: How are you? Love the pic!! Sorry about your losses...how are you doing?


----------



## AJThomas

I'm ok Mrsbrown! Hanging in there and just working on trusting God and getting to kno him better.


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> I'm ok Mrsbrown! Hanging in there and just working on trusting God and getting to kno him better.

Thats awesome girl! Im still in your corner rooting for you!!! You are going to get this BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies just a quick check in. Today was my Birthday so I have been celebrating. 

Hello AJ, sorry about your losses.


----------



## kareen

Happy Birthday Ready!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy birthday Ready!:cake::dance::dance:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Happy belated birthday, Ready! Yesterday was my best friends birthday as well. :)

AJ, I'm so sorry for your losses. I will keep you and your DH in my thoughts. Lots of :hugs:

Vrai, I'm glad that you and your OH were able to work things out. :thumbup:

As for me, I'm just trying to get back into the groove of things when it comes to school. I can't wait until this semester, and ultimately, school year is over. My family is making so many sacrifices so that I can do what I need to do. OH and I had a talk and after a lot of thought, we've decided to take temporarily break up because I just can't concentrate on our relationship and family and finish school. I've tried and each semester, our relationship gets put on the back burner because school literally becomes my life. OH has a lot going on as well so we decided that we just need to take a break for at least a few months. We're still great friends and don't have any intentions on moving on...we just need to get ourselves together so that we can be the best we can for ourselves and the kids. He also has a daughter from a previous relationship and all of sudden the mom wants him to be there for his daughter since this is her last year of high school. The same woman also has a son, who isn't OH's biologically but OH claims him as his own...so that's what he's concentrating on right now. DS is staying with my mom at least until the baby comes because there's no way I could handle him, school and being pregnant by myself. Part of me feels like I'm taking the easy way out. My mom keeps trying to reassure me that I'm just doing my part to make sure I can be a good mom and wife in the future and sometimes, families have to do what they have to do to help one of their members out. I guess it's just a blow to my ego knowing that I can't handle everything single thing life throws at me at once. It's only for a few months, though. DS doesn't mind being with my mom and away from me much. Of course he misses me, but he's so used to being with her that it doesn't phase him too much. She's more like a 2nd mom to him than his grandma, so I'm thankful for that. 

Like I told OH, I'm doing this for my family...not because I want to. I've been putting everyone on edge because I've been on edge trying to figure out how I was going to balance everything and keep my sanity. Needless to say, I'm looking forward to May 8, 2011 (graduation day). :)

Ladybug is doing well...she kicks and moves almost all of the time lol. She reminds me of her dad already because OH is always full of energy...and he can't stand to sit still for long periods of time lol. 

Well I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their Friday. :)

TTYL :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. Thanks for the birthday wishes. I had a great day.

Purple, that is a good thing that you still have your mother and she supports you. She loves you and only wants the best for you. I will be praying for you and your strength doing these last months of school.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck purple! I know things are hard and you have to do whats best for you. My mom is like a second mom too, to my daughter and she keps her for 3 months every summer. I couldnt stand being away from DD or DH though but since you are not married, I think it is a great move for you! 

Things are so different when you are in college and trying to raise kids. I have never experienced it so I cant really say much but I can say that 2 yrs after I graduated from undergrad, I started grad school. Right when I started, I found out I was preggo with DD. So I quit school after a few months, and just finished a year ago. I needed to focus on her and my husband at the time.

Good luck!!!!:happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Vrain- Glad you worked it out with your OH

MrsKC- 5 Months already? Your little one will be here before you know it.

AJ- I'm working on getting to know God better too! Nice to meet you, I'm pretty new here still

Ready-Happy Belated birthday

Purple- We all need help sometimes, I'm glad you have such a supportive family! Your are doing whats best so you can provide the best future for your family

Me? I've been away for work for 4 days so I'm just catching up, I'm not really sure how many dpo I am 3 or 4 maybe but I now by next week I will be emotional again even though I tell myself I won't be, I'm never prepared if I get a bfn no matter how hard I try.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Vrain- Glad you worked it out with your OH
> 
> MrsKC- 5 Months already? Your little one will be here before you know it.
> 
> AJ- I'm working on getting to know God better too! Nice to meet you, I'm pretty new here still
> 
> Ready-Happy Belated birthday
> 
> Purple- We all need help sometimes, I'm glad you have such a supportive family! Your are doing whats best so you can provide the best future for your family
> 
> Me? I've been away for work for 4 days so I'm just catching up, I'm not really sure how many dpo I am 3 or 4 maybe but I now by next week I will be emotional again even though I tell myself I won't be, I'm never prepared if I get a bfn no matter how hard I try.

Hey! I actually think like 4.5 months but in my pregnancy book from the DR it says Im starting my 5th month. Girl, I dont know:shrug:. All I know is that I am 17 weeks now, LOL. 

Also, you can never be prepared for a BFN. I NEVER was. When I did finally get the BFP, I was hyperventilating! I couldnt believe it! My friend texted me and she was late with her period. Her husband had a vasectomy well over 9 yrs ago and she always said she didnt want anymore after the 2 she has. Well she took a test last week just in case and got a BFN. She was so hurt, because she was now happy with the possibility of having another. I said all of that to say, it never gets easy but lean on us your support system, cry and scream....but we will still be here to help you get thru it all. 

But hey we are thinking BFP anyway.....none of that other business!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

I agree with Msk. 

Futuremommie, we will be here for you no matter what. We are all praying and believing for a BFP and that is what we are going to claim. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs O

Hello all,

Just checking in ... Sure everyone's doing great.


----------



## FutureMommie

I so love you ladies! I need all of your positive vibes!!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Everyone! I am new here. I actually found this site through this thread's link. I browsed around for a day and was immediately sold to the board. :cloud9:

A little about us:

My husband and I have been married for almost a year. We are actually going away to celebrate our anniversary soon. We just started TTC. We have been waiting to NTNP for almost a year. However, I had to have surgery first. After surgery we were encouraged by RE to try to get pregnant in the the next 6-12 months. Slightly pressured, but happy just the same. We having God on our side. Yet in the spirit of honesty we have a few things getting to our jittery nerve. Me-post surgery. We -a little bit older. We-have a lot going on in our life together right... (1) looking to move (2) making career moves (3) me-trying to lose weight (4) he-trying to get fit........wooosah. lol

So, we believe that when God is ready He will bless. However, we are actively trying. This will be #1, but we have a 
spoiled rotten:angel:furbaby/catkitten:angel: whom we love dearly.

That's about it for now.

I am so glad this thread was created. I look forward to sharing with you all and encouraging as well.

:happydance::flower:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Welcome Regal! It's always great to have someone new on the thread! If you don't mind me asking, what's NTNP?

Stay positive Future! As MrsK said, we're thinking BFPs!! :dust:

As for me, I'm just trying to adjust. I miss my OH and DS so much already. The apartment has been sooo quiet today since it's just me for a while. :cry: I'll get used to it, though...especially when my workload picks up. Trying to stay positive. :)

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. :flower:

TTYL


----------



## Vrainoire

Welcome Regal!!


----------



## Charisse28

I'm starting to loose hope that I might never have another baby again:nope: DH always tells me, "you remember you never thought we would have lilman but GOD blessed us. And you don't believe that you'll have another one but you will some day". He's always to loving and encouraging to me and I want to believe him but my body just won't cooperate.:cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Regalpeas, welcome to the group. I hope you get your BFP real soon.

Charisse28, keep the faith. God is always faithful. 

AFM, I am just counting the days until my surgery. I have 23 days to go.


----------



## tickledpink3

Welcome to all the new ladies. Sorry I haven't been around but as you can understand, been busy as all get out. Baby dust to those who are testing


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.

Purplekisses~ NTNP is Not trying (but) not preventing.

Ready4onemore~ Thanks so much! I need that type of encouragement.:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Regalpeas! So happy to have you here!

Charisse: Dont give up hope! How long have you been trying? It took some of us a long time to conceive. As for me, it was 16 months!

Hey ladies. Havent been on much this weekend. I had a good time. DH took me to see Charlie Wilson on friday nite:cloud9:. I loved it! Then he gave me some money to go shopping on saturday, so I bought maternity pants and a bunch of shirts from Old Navy. I also took my daughter to "jag day" at her school on saturday which is similar to a carnival but its to support their high school band. I havent had a fun weekend in a long while!!

Well off to bed!:hugs:


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies...Just checking in. Welcome Regal. Nice to see a new face around here. Join the club! I'm just here feeling very anxious and excited about this baby. I so can't wait to see this little one. Anyways, take care ladies and Bless...


----------



## FutureMommie

Regal- Welcome! I am certain that you will love it here. My DH and I are a little older as well, and I actually had abdominal surgery in January to remove fibroids so we have a few things in common.

Purple- Stay positive and take advantage of the quiet and study, study, study. Just remember it will all be worth it in the end.

Charisse- Trust me when I say I totally know how you feel, we have been ttc for 31 months now, and I'm totally frusturated but I know in God's time he will bless us, so I just continue to pray for my little one, and try to remain hopeful although I must admit it gets really hard sometimes.

Tickled- Olivia is adorable!

MrsKC- Hey! Glad you had a great weekend, and shopping always helps

Kareen-Hey!

I hope all of you have a fantastic week.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Msk, I am glad you had a great weekend and got shop for yourself. That is always a good thing.

AFM, I had a great weekend as I continued to celebrate my birthday. LOL I am very tired today but I am trying to get myself on some type of schedule. So by next week I will feel fine.

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, sounds like everyone had a great weekend. :D

Today's my little ladybug's V-day!!! :happydance: I honestly only half expected to make it this far for some reason, so it is truly a blessing. 

OH is in Delaware spending time with his kids (his daughter and his ex's son) and I really feel some kind of way about it. Not the fact that he's spending time with his children, but the fact that (1) our relationship is "on pause", (2) since he's spending a lot of time with his children, he's inevitably spending a lot of time with his ex and (3) he's not here with me. I don't know if it's instincts or just pure insecurities but I'm really REALLY uncomfortable about the whole thing. This woman has kept him out of his kids' life for majority of their lives and now she's all enthusiastic and adamant about him spending time with them...especially since she found out about me. I think I'd be coping a lot better if the situation was different. I don't want to seem selfish because I know he hasn't seen his children is so long...and their mother won't let them come to Virginia to visit...but at the same time, I feel like my feelings aren't being respected. Naturally, I already don't trust her...and she just seemed a little too friendly and eager to know about me. Maybe it's just me being young...I don't know. I understand she's his daughter's mother (she cheated on him and that's how the little boy that's not his came into the picture), but she lost him and for good reason. I really don't know how to handle the situation. I haven't really talked to him since he's been gone other than through text message. He's supposed to be calling me tonight, but I don't know how I should handle this...as in what I should say...because I don't want to sound selfish...or insecure, for that matter...


What do you ladies think??


----------



## FutureMommie

I can understand that it feels a little strange but if you trust your OH then you should trust that he is only there to see his little girl. I'm hoping that the ex just realized that she was doing her daughter a disservice by not allowing her father to be a part of her life, and the fact that you are pg may have had some influence on that if she became aware of it before allowing him to visit. I would say as long as everything is normal between you two and he gives you no valid reason to suspect anything else they you should trust him and know tht he is only there to do the right thing and see his daughter. Just my opinion. I know you will find the right words if you feel like you need to address it.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Purple, don't stress to much about. Pray about and leave there. I think you two relationship is far my valuable to the both of you for that. But do talk to him about.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## PurpleKisses

See, that's the thing. The last time I talked to him, he said he had lost his cellphone so he gave me her number so that I could contact him. I asked her to ask him to call me yesterday and she said he would but I never heard from him. My instincts are telling me something isn't right and I'm really starting to stress over it. I'm going to call this evening and if I can't get him, I'm going to get in touch with his brother who should be able to find out what's going on. I just don't want any "baby mama drama" and my gut is telling me something is really wrong...I just hope this woman isn't trying to cause drama between him and I because I really don't need the stress right now.


----------



## ready4onemore

Purple, don't let it stress you. You don't need it and the baby really doesn't need. Contact his brother and find out what is going on and take it from there. But do not stress about it. You have to think about you and the baby's health right now. I really pray she is not trying to start anything.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Well I finally talked to him and I feel a bit better now. I was really stressed out to the point I start having contractions. :cry: He reassured me there's nothing going on between him and his ex so I feel a little bit better. We talked for almost a hour...I still miss him dearly but I feel so much better about the situation. He has a temporary phone so I can reach him whenever I need to...I'm happy about that. 

I told him about how I felt about his ex and he told me that he's not going to let her start anything between us. He knows how she can be so he's definitely not turning a blind eye thinking she has changed completely and isn't the woman that she used to be.

He told me that I really need to calm down because knowing me, I've been stressing out a lot...and I have. I've lost 5 lbs over the past week and a half because I really haven't been hungry and I haven't been sleeping well, either. I told him how I felt. He was understanding and just tried to reassure that I don't have anything to worry about. I can't explain how much better I feel! I never EVER want to feel like that again. I love him a lot and it's hard for me to be away from him...especially so far away. Since he's in between jobs, he feels it might be a good idea to stay there for awhile because the job market is so much better up there. I don't like the idea but since I'm moving out of the area after graduation, I figured it would probably work out better. He said he'll be back to visit soon and then again closer to ladybug's due date...so I'll be ok...as long as I stay focused on the big picture. :)

We'll see how things work out. He says everything is going to be ok...my mom says the same thing, so I just need to believe it. :)

Thanks so much ladies! You all are awesome. :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

@purple: Dont stress it. He is your man and believe that!! Just pray and leave it there. I truly believe he only loves you!:cloud9:

As for me, I have a God-sister that I grew up with since about 10 yrs old and today her sister was killed in a car accident. :cry: She was crossing the street. The driver wasnt going fast and when she went to hospital they thought she would be ok. Well she went to hospital and then went into cardiac arrest and she died. Ive know her since she was 14/15 and she died today at about 41/42. We talked often because we were both English teachers. Her mother my God-mother is a ordained minister and holding fast to her faith but Im sure that this still hurts like hell to lose your oldest daughter. Her name was Lovie and she had never married, nor had any kids.
I still cant believe it! I am going to Chicago soon for the funeral. Just keep her family in your prayers. 

Tomorrow isnt promised. Love everybody today.:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Oh goodness, hun. I'm sorry to hear about your God-sister. :hugs: Life is really too precious and too short. It really is tragic when our loved ones are taken so suddenly...your family and your God-family are definitely in my prayers. :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Purple, I am glad things worked out for you. So stop stressing and get to studying.LOL

Mrsk, I am so sorry for your lost. I wish I had the right words to say to stop the pain. I don't have the right words but I know the right person His name is Jesus!! I pray that God gives you and your God-family peace that only He can give. A sudden death takes such a toll on us so I pray that God give all of you the comfort and strength that you will need and as much as you need. Praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple- I am sooooo glad that you have talked to your OH and are now reassured that everything is ok Please try not to stress anymore, think about the little one you are carrying.

MrsKC- I am so sorry about you God Sister, I can not even begin to imagine how you and her family must feel. Praying for all of you.


----------



## kareen

So sorry for your loss MrsKC. You are all in my prayers...Bless...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everybody!

My family is doing as well as can be. They are making arrangements and contacting people so Im thinking the funeral will be sometime next week. My BFF and I are going to drive to Chicago:wacko:. I hate car rides!:growlmad: Other than that, I am doing well. I have a Drs appt today:happydance:. Praying that everything is well and I hope to get a scan today! I will keep yall posted!:happydance:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Yeah, I'm going to try my best not to stress like that again. Baby has been a lot calmer since I've calmed down yesterday. For the past few nights before last night, she had been up almost all night moving around like crazy. Last night, we were both knocked out lol. I felt her stretch and move a little bit throughout the night like she usually does but nothing compared to how she had been. 

Definitely going to turn my focus to my studies now. My lowest grade last semester was a B+ so I'm hoping I can pull that off again or even get straight A's. :)

Have a great day ladies. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just checking in on my FAB ladies. I hope all is well with everyone and you all are having an awesome day.


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry to hear MrsK.

I too hope everyone is having a wonderful day!:thumbup:


----------



## Charisse28

Thanks for the encouraging words ladies:)

DH and I have been "actively" trying since DS was 2. We m/c in Nov.05 and from then on we just NTNP. Fast forward to now 2010 we've been actively ttc since April of this year. It's been so long since I've seen a positive test of ANY kind that I'm not sure if I would believe it if I got one! I would like to have a DD soooo bad but since its been so hard for us it really wouldn't matter as long as we got a healthy baby. I just want my:bfp: and healthy :baby: in nine months.


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!


----------



## mrskcbrown

So I went to DR today and all is well! Baby heartbeat was 154:happydance:! We elected to have no testing done and we have our big scan in 3 weeks. My DR says they flag the charts with a special tag for people like us who dont want to know. They dont even write it in our charts!:happydance::happydance: So no one can make a mistake and tell us!:happydance:

Going to chicago fri-mon for funeral. Not sure if Im ready for this but I know God loved her best. He has a plan in all of this! 

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi Ready and Regal

MrsK- Safe travels, I wish it was a happy occasion, still praying for you and your family

charisse- Continue to stay positive


----------



## PurpleKisses

Charisse~ stay positive hun! Things happen in God's time, and as some of the other ladies on the thread have said previously, delay is NOT denial! :hugs:

MrsK~Sounds like a girl's heartbeat! :happydance: I hope you have a safe trip. Stay strong and just know that as you've already said, God knows what he's doing. :hugs:

As for me, I'm just learning how to go with the flow. This week went by incredibly fast...I can't believe it's Thursday already. I'm not complaining, though...if every week goes by this fast, the semester will be over in no time! It's really hard not having my OH here and I can't always talk to him when I want to, but I'll be ok in time. I keep telling myself that everything happens for a reason. I'm hoping to see him some time in October, but if not I've already decided that I'm going home for Thanksgiving and he said he'd meet me in DC (which is like 15 min from my hometown and where I usually book my hotel room at anyway)...so I'm looking forward to that. :)

I hope everyone has a great day! :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

@Purple: I too think its a girl because the heartbeat has remained steady in the 150's. DH doesnt want to believe that though, LOL:haha:. Ive kinda wrapped my mind around having a boy and sometimes I truly do think I am having a boy:shrug:. It doesnt matter as long as its a healthy baby, Im a happy mommy.
DH was talking to my tummy last nite and the baby responds to well to his voice. I can feel the baby move to the side he is talking to:winkwink:. He is so excited and said he cant wait to meet his "seed":haha:.

Yes Im going to Chicago under not so good circumstances but the golden lining is that I get to see my parents and my grandmother. I love seeing them!:happydance: My grandma is 84 and she tells me when she calls, "take care of that boy for me":haha:. Apparently everyone knows what I am having but me!:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, sorry about your loss Mrsbrown. 

Purple i'm glad things are settling down for you and your mind is more at ease.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Purple, I glad you are doing better. October will be here before you know it.

Msk, Have a safe trip and enjoy your parents and grandmother. 

AFM: I am just looking at the calendar every few moments. As if it will change. LOL I have been doing weight watchers and working out lately. I want to get on the scale but I am so afraid. I am just going to wait until Saturday at the WW meeting.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Purple, I glad you are doing better. October will be here before you know it.
> 
> Msk, Have a safe trip and enjoy your parents and grandmother.
> 
> AFM: I am just looking at the calendar every few moments. As if it will change. LOL I have been doing weight watchers and working out lately. I want to get on the scale but I am so afraid. I am just going to wait until Saturday at the WW meeting.

Gurl, I have been on WW so many times!!! Sometimes I do well, sometimes I do bad. DH lost 40lbs on WW last yr. We have since gained weight. I eat anything I want and I know I will regret it after baby, but oh well:haha: Ill be on WW once again after the baby!!

Good luck, I wish you well!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Purple, I glad you are doing better. October will be here before you know it.
> 
> Msk, Have a safe trip and enjoy your parents and grandmother.
> 
> AFM: I am just looking at the calendar every few moments. As if it will change. LOL I have been doing weight watchers and working out lately. I want to get on the scale but I am so afraid. I am just going to wait until Saturday at the WW meeting.
> 
> Gurl, I have been on WW so many times!!! Sometimes I do well, sometimes I do bad. DH lost 40lbs on WW last yr. We have since gained weight. I eat anything I want and I know I will regret it after baby, but oh well:haha: Ill be on WW once again after the baby!!
> 
> Good luck, I wish you well!:hugs:Click to expand...


LOL the funny thing is this is my 2nd time and I act its new.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi Ladies, feeling a little discourage today! I knew I would start to feel that ways the closer I got to day 28 when AF is scheduled to show, which is actually Monday. I've been really thinking this over and I realize that I am at the end of my rope, I've read all there is to read, googled all there is to google about infertility. The only person I can wait on now is God! Ive started keeping a journal which really helps to get my feelings out because even though I know dh will listen I don't want to burden him with it all the time. When I'm feeling discouraged I write to God in my Journal about how much I want a baby. It helps! I have decided to try accupunture to help me to relax so that all of my days aren't consumed with ttc. I am going to schedule my first appt close to when i O the next time if this isn't my month. I'm sorry to always be a bummer when I post, just having a blah day!

I hope everyone is having a great day and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## ready4onemore

FutureMommie said:


> Hi Ladies, feeling a little discourage today! I knew I would start to feel that ways the closer I got to day 28 when AF is scheduled to show, which is actually Monday. I've been really thinking this over and I realize that I am at the end of my rope, I've read all there is to read, googled all there is to google about infertility. The only person I can wait on now is God! Ive started keeping a journal which really helps to get my feelings out because even though I know dh will listen I don't want to burden him with it all the time. When I'm feeling discouraged I write to God in my Journal about how much I want a baby. It helps! I have decided to try accupunture to help me to relax so that all of my days aren't consumed with ttc. I am going to schedule my first appt close to when i O the next time if this isn't my month. I'm sorry to always be a bummer when I post, just having a blah day!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day and have a wonderful weekend.


No need to apologize. That is what we are here for. Now that you have start to wait on God be at peace. Just be still and know that He is God. I know it easier said than done. Because in a couple of months I will be on the other side of TTC and I have no idea what to expect. But I expect a blessing. When you get a chance pray over your womb and start thanking God for an open womb and for the child He will allow you to bear. Please believe me when I say I am praying for you because I am. I am standing in agreement with you and we are going to walk by faith. Sorry to sound like a parent. I just want you to keep the faith and trust God. I am not saying you don't, just want you to know we love you and we are praying for. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready- Thank you so much, I needed that! Thanks for all of your prayers!


----------



## AJThomas

Yes FutureMommie, i'm praying for you too. AF for me is due on Tuesday and always when the time draws closer i have the same fears that you do; i haven't gone to doctors or anything to find out if i have any problems but i've decided i'm not going to, i'm waiting on God to work in His time. 

I'll pray the same for you as i pray for myself, that my faith will take hold on the promises of God and claim them for myself. Children were a part of God's perfect plan and i know He understands the emptiness because He has a Son too, so chin up, God hears you and he understands.


----------



## ready4onemore

FutureMommie said:


> Ready- Thank you so much, I needed that! Thanks for all of your prayers!

No problem lady. Love to do it.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Praying for you Future...and you, too AJ. :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies i just want to keep you all updated on my TTC methods..this cycle i'm using pre-seed and Instead Softcups..I also used an ovulation prediction strip and i'm good to go for tonight!  hopefully this is my month!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Made it to Chicago safely. Funeral is tomorrow and all seems to be ready for the big day. My parents knew I was coming but didnt know when so we surprised them! They were so happy!

It seems my belly is finally getting bigger today! It kinda seems like it has popped and is looking more rounded than B shaped. Everyone is noticing finally.:happydance:This little baby is a mover and a shaker too. Been moving all day!!!

Praying for you AJ and Futuremommie! God has not forgotten about you!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well and everyone is having a blessed day.

Msk, glad you made it safely. 

I will try to pop back in later but today is a little busy so I may not get back on until tomorrow. 

Be Blessed.


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies...I just got in from the hospital. I was there since Wed afternoon after I noticed more than normal spotting. Come to find out that I had a 5cm placental abruption. It seems to have healed but I'm on bedrest for the remainder of the pregnancy. Baby looks great! I did have a scare though because they gave me 2 shots of steroids to mature the baby's lungs. I was just beside myself thinking they were going to take the baby early. Fortunately that didn't happen. 34 weeks is the goal the doctor wants me to get to which is in 8 weeks but he thinks I may go longer. Pray that I do  At any rate, I will be around but my main concern is to get this little one to stay put. 

Aside: I know I never told any of you the sex of the baby but after reading previous posts about heartbeats and whatnot I wanted give my input. My baby's heartbeat has been a cool 156bpm and.......it's a BOY!!!! So don't give the heartrate speed much thought when trying to determine the sex. LOL. I hope you ladies are well and we will keep in touch. Pray for us as I have been for you...Bless...


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats on the lil boy Kareen! I'll be praying he stays put and safe.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yeah, Kareen I know you are right about the heart rate. I just think im having a girl. Could be my mind playing ticks on me:haha:. Im praying for you and the baby's safe arrival.


Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Aww Kareen, sorry about your scare! I hope your LO stays put! 

As for the hb thing, it's just an old wives' tale...it just so happened with me, that DS's hb was always in the 130s in utero and ladybug's is always in the 140s-150s...

As for me, I've just been trying to take it easy. I've been spotting a lot (pink and red) lately and although I've been having spotting off and on since about 9 weeks, I just don't feel right. On top of that, ladybug has moved down into my pelvis and she's been there since yesterday...walking even seems a little different. I figured I'd take it easy today and just keep an eye on everything...and just go with my instincts. Either way, I plan to call my midwife 1st thing in the morning. Hopefully, it's nothing, though. 

I hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying their Sunday. I'll probably check back in tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Sistahs, how is everyone doing? I am blessed :). This is our first month and we will be using pre-seed. I haven't been able to find the Instead cups at Walmart, Target or CVS. I guess I will go to Walgreens and Rite-Aid. @Vra what store did u buy Instead cup? Have anyone used them here?

I temp every morning and using opk 2xs a day to pinpoint when I OV


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Kareen, I sorry about your scare but I glad you are doing well. I pray your little man stays put until his time. :hugs:

Purple, please keep us posted on your spotting. I hope it is nothing major. Will be praying for you.:hugs:

Mrsk, How are you feeling these days. I need to go stalk your journal. I have in a few days think I am about to now.:thumbup:

iam, I will be praying for you and your DH this month. 

AFM, I am just relaxing today not much going on. My son's team lost their first game last night. He was so disappointed. With a house full of males you get pretty into football. I kind of like it now but at first I hated the fall/winter season because of it. LOL 

Well have a great day ladies.


----------



## iamrestored77

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Kareen, I sorry about your scare but I glad you are doing well. I pray your little man stays put until his time. :hugs:
> 
> Purple, please keep us posted on your spotting. I hope it is nothing major. Will be praying for you.:hugs:
> 
> Mrsk, How are you feeling these days. I need to go stalk your journal. I have in a few days think I am about to now.:thumbup:
> 
> iam, I will be praying for you and your DH this month.
> 
> AFM, I am just relaxing today not much going on. My son's team lost their first game last night. He was so disappointed. With a house full of males you get pretty into football. I kind of like it now but at first I hated the fall/winter season because of it. LOL
> 
> Well have a great day ladies.

Sorry to hear that your son team lost. Yeah, football seems to rub off on you if your boys play. My two son both play football and boy I tell u I learned a lot lol. There went Saturdays football games.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC I'm glad you made it safely and that you can finally see your baby bump! Post Pics please! LOL

Purple- THanks for thinking of me but take care of yourself, no more stressing remember? Take it easy and keep us posted after you see your midwife

Kareen- OMG I am so happy that everything is good! 

as for me I tested today and BFN! so on to the next one, I'm going to try accupuncture this cycle. Thanks ladies for all of your support!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Just a quick pop in to say Hello. I will be on later. I hope all is well with everyone.

Be blessed.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello everyone! Stopping by to say hello 

Blessings be upon you and family


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, 

I went to my midwife today...after examining me (and baby) and asking me some questions, she concluded that the spotting I've been having isn't nothing to really worry about right now. She said that with the contractions I had last week, it could've caused my placenta to tear a little bit, but all looked pretty normal now. So she told me to take it easy...no strenuous activity and NO STRESSING! My midwife told me that having cramping or contractions like I did could make baby switch into a position that's more conducive to labor, which isn't good at 24/25 weeks of course. I've been making a point not to stress because I was really scared that day. I miss my OH a lot...but I've been trying to keep myself busy with school so that I don't cry like a baby lol.

I hope everyone has had a great Monday....I'll check back in tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## Regalpeas

Purplekisses I am praying for you. I know this can be a tough time, but keep the faith. It's amazing how things can turn around for the positive.

Everyone, I haven't been able to read through like I would like recently. I hope all is well with everyone. Preggie mommies praying for you, baby and family to continue to be healthy and strong. Expecting ladies---baby wishes to us all. We know that it will happen in Gods time. We are just hoping that is sooner than later. lol :) Waiting ladies your time to try will come soon. Praying the prayer of serenity for everyone!


----------



## kareen

Praying for you Purple. I know the feeling of worrying I'm on complete bedrest until the baby comes which is in December :-(

Have faith that all will be well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! 

Kareen and Purple, praying that you all have healthy babies. Rest, no stressing.:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well. 

As for me, I have been doing fine. Working and getting bigger by the day. Almost 19 weeks and people are starting to notice. I have the big scan on Oct 7:happydance:.


----------



## sincerevon

Hi ladies! Sorry for such a long hiatus, things have been very busy for me lately. Between trying to get everything ready for LO, and work, I can barely keep my eyes open!

@Mrskc - look at you! Moving right along! I can't believe you're 18 weeks already, I'm so glad things are going well, and I love the names you have picked out.

@iam - I bought Instead Cups from Rite-Aid. I hope you find them, and GL this cycle!

@kareen - I hope all is well with you and your LO. Please be sure to take it easy, sending prayers your way.

@Ready - the countdown is on! Only 14 days, I really hope your TTC journey is short and sweet. Dust to you!

@Future - sorry to hear about the BFN. It's great that you're keeping a positive attitude, and the GL for next cycle!

@Purple - I really hope all is well, I know the spotting is scary. I'm glad your midwife is looking after you very carefully.

I'm sorry if I missed anyone, I'm trying to catch up and will keep checking on everyone.


----------



## Vrainoire

@Iam I got the Instead cups from CVS but i've seen them at walgreens too


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Just checking in on you all. 

Purple, please take it easy.

Kareen, I know bedrest is not always easy but try and take it easy as well.

Msk, 19 weeks? Already? Wow, you are moving along great. Now think you need to add some new belly pictures. Just a thought. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Sincerevon~ I love your avatar! Your bump looks adorable. :D

Mrsk~ Yep, that's around the time I started to really show. I told you that it would come soon! lol

Kareen~ I couldn't imagine being on complete bedrest...the things we go through for our LOs! I hope all is well with you. Get lots of rest and December will be here before you know it. :hugs:

Future~ Lots of prayers and :dust: this cycle! 

Ready~ WOW! Only 2 weeks until your TR!!!! I'm excited for you. :happydance:

Regal~ Lots of :dust: to you, too!

Iam~ Good luck with the Instead cups. I hope they work for you! :dust:

AFM, nothing much is really new...just trying to take it easy. The secretary in my department asked me if I thought that I'd make it to my due date because my belly is really starting to get out there lol. My mom thinks LO might come a little early, too. I don't know if it's because I'm petite (am 5'2 and a size 2-4) but a lot of people say I look big. I wouldn't mind if she came a week or so early...but no earlier than that. Well, I'm about to put my feet up for a bit. Talk to you ladies later. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone!

@sincerevon: Glad that you are doing well. We havent heard from you in a long while. Hope you come back more often!

@ready: Yes I need to post some. I do take them but my PC acts silly when Im trying to load them. I will load them from DH's today if I remember:wacko:.

@purple: yes I am starting to show, but I HATE:growlmad:people touching my belly! I move away when I see them trying to. I mean if I wasnt preggo would you touch my belly? I only allow my close girlfriends, daughter and DH to touch my belly. DH says I have to be careful because some people carry negative spirits. I already know when baby is here, DH will be overprotective. There will not be a lot of random people holding this baby:haha:. He doesnt even want people over for the first few weeks, just so we can get use to the baby and have personal time. I agree with him there:thumbup:.

Seems as though everyone is doing well!

:dust::dust:to everyone waiting on their miracle...its coming...keep the faith!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey beautiful ladies,

Msk, I totally agree with husband about the spirits. I have a friend here that is pregnant and due in January and she doesn't let anyone but her husband touch her belly. Here is a link to a place I am going to get a shirt for her that warns people not to touch her belly. 

https://www.customizedgirl.com/design/5efa8eaf7a78352036936958828ccf65_1333128

I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## iamrestored77

yup I agree with him on all of it. Good plan 

REady-not much longer girl


----------



## Regalpeas

n/m


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ready, I am going to order that shirt. I had found one on another site as well. I may need to wear it everyday at my school especially with my students. I literally get angry when they touch me:growlmad:. Pray for me!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Everyone. Hope everyone is doing fine. It's raining outside right now. The smell is so beautiful. Usually I don't enjoy the rain so this was a pleasant surprise. :)

Charisse-Baby wishes to you! I haven't been here long but reading your post it seems like your patience has been tested. Hang in there! I know you are going to be so excited when BFP finally arrives!

Yay Mrskcbrown! Things are moving along! :)

Purple-:flower: The time will past by so quickly until you can return to your OH once more!

Vrainoire-Baby wishes! Thanks for sharing methods. 

Ready- I am thinking of starting WW again. However, I slack off around about the 2 or 3 month each time so if I start again I am expecting more commitment from myself 


Well, as for me AF showed yesterday.:growlmad::nope::( I was down and out. Then I realized it's apart of the process. :shrug:I don't think I will track this month because there
s alot going on. Not sure yet. Sometimes NTNP is the best way to go anyhow.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Regalpeas said:


> Hello Everyone. Hope everyone is doing fine. It's raining outside right now. The smell is so beautiful. Usually I don't enjoy the rain so this was a pleasant surprise. :)
> 
> Charisse-Baby wishes to you! I haven't been here long but reading your post it seems like your patience has been tested. Hang in there! I know you are going to be so excited when BFP finally arrives!
> 
> Yay Mrskcbrown! Things are moving along! :)
> 
> Purple-:flower: The time will past by so quickly until you can return to your OH once more!
> 
> Vrainoire-Baby wishes! Thanks for sharing methods.
> 
> Ready- I am thinking of starting WW again. However, I slack off around about the 2 or 3 month each time so if I start again I am expecting more commitment from myself
> 
> 
> Well, as for me AF showed yesterday.:growlmad::nope::( I was down and out. Then I realized it's apart of the process. :shrug:I don't think I will track this month because there
> s alot going on. Not sure yet. Sometimes NTNP is the best way to go anyhow.

Hey Regal! I use to get upset when AF would come but you are right, definitely part of the process! Yes NTNP can be the best way because your mind isnt totally on it. The whole TTC process. DH and I was discussing how he could never "arrive" when we were TTCing because of the pressure. Now I he has no "issues" so yes take your time. I truly believe your miracle is on the way.:hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

I know I am a little past date on this response but I want you to know that I understand where you are coming from. Keeping a journal will be very helpful for you. I am praying for you and I will cheer you on.
There are many success stories out there. I have a feeling that yours will be one of them. :)

Let us know how your acupuncture appointment went!

PS that's what this site is for --support for all the different types of days that may abound on this journey together.:flower:



FutureMommie said:


> Hi Ladies, feeling a little discourage today! I knew I would start to feel that ways the closer I got to day 28 when AF is scheduled to show, which is actually Monday. I've been really thinking this over and I realize that I am at the end of my rope, I've read all there is to read, googled all there is to google about infertility. The only person I can wait on now is God! Ive started keeping a journal which really helps to get my feelings out because even though I know dh will listen I don't want to burden him with it all the time. When I'm feeling discouraged I write to God in my Journal about how much I want a baby. It helps! I have decided to try accupunture to help me to relax so that all of my days aren't consumed with ttc. I am going to schedule my first appt close to when i O the next time if this isn't my month. I'm sorry to always be a bummer when I post, just having a blah day!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks so much! :hugs:



mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Regal! I use to get upset when AF would come but you are right, definitely part of the process! Yes NTNP can be the best way because your mind isnt totally on it. The whole TTC process. DH and I was discussing how he could never "arrive" when we were TTCing because of the pressure. Now I he has no "issues" so yes take your time. I truly believe your miracle is on the way.:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is well...

~Regal- you're right getting AF is part of the process! Sometimes things work out better when we just go with the flow and don't really try to make them happen. :)

~MrsK- I don't like it when people touch my belly, either...especially without asking. Luckily, I don't get that many people trying to cop a feel of my belly lol. 

Oh, and Regal you're right...time is going to go by really fast...the days are already starting to fly by as my workload picks up in my classes...so I'm just trying to remember that patience is a virtue. Thanks for the encouraging words. :)

I can't believe fall is here! I'm ready for it to get cooler. Well, I think I'm going to get some sleep. The lower half of my body is so sore. I did a lot of walking today, plus it was like 90 degrees here. I got my cap and gown for graduation today! It just made it so much more real to me. I got home and kinda wish that my OH was here to see me try it on...but it's ok. He'll be there to see me wear it when it matters most-at graduation. 

Well, talk to you ladies tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## kareen

Morning ladies...just saying a quick 'hi'. Hope all is well with you all...Bless...


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies I have a TTC question for you all:
I just started using opk's this cycle, and when I OV I get cramps and it is always right on my predicted day,which was the 19, but this cycle I was cramping on the 15 and the 16th leading me to believe that I ov'd early, i took an ovtest on the 17th and it came out positive, i took one on the 18th it came out negative, took one on the 19th and it came out positive as well..someone suggested that i may have ov'd twice but for me to go with the first test..well just for the heck of it i took another one today and it came out positive too..i'm confused I don't even know how many days past ovulation i really am..what do you all think, could i just naturally have a high level of LH in my system and if so will it affect my TTC??


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone is having a great day. My day is okay, I am not feeling well. Which okay because I don't want to be sick for my TR.

Vrain, I have heard that some ladies can O twice in one month. I am not sure about the LH levels. I am taking the class on FF so if I find the answer I will let you know.

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hmm Vrainoire, I would go with the days that you were cramping on. I have never heard of women ovulating twice with a cycle of 30 days +. Now if you have a short cycle like a 20 something day cycle then yes you can ovulate twice in one month. What type of OPKs are you using? Are you using the clearblue easy ones wear it gives you a smiley face if you are ovulating or just the two line tests? The two line tests can be confusing. Do you have any pics, that we can see to confirm the O days? Lastly, do you chart your cycles? That can pinpoint exactly when you O and it helped me to get pregnant faster. Let me know. :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

I'm using two line tests and i can upload pics later this evening and i note everything except temps my insticts have been telling me to go along with the days of the cramping as well


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok cool vrainoire! Ill be looking forward to it. Make sure you keep :sex:anyway!:winkwink:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Vrai, 
I've heard of women who O more than once in a cycle. I was looking at some show (I can't remember the name, but it was on Discovery Health) and this lady had a set of twins but one's gestational age was like a week behind the other's. The doctor said that she probably ovulated twice during the cycle that her twins were conceived. He said that it's rare, but it happens. 

Just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing since I decided to take a break from homework. 

Ready~ get well soon!! Your big day is almost here!!

Well, I have to get back to work so I'm not up all night. TTYL :D


----------



## Vrainoire

oh wow twins...lol hopefully i caught 1 egg lol


----------



## tickledpink3

hey ladies. havent forgotten about y'all. hope everyone is doin all right


----------



## kareen

Morning ladies....Hope all is well with you guys. 

@tickled: Olivia is adorable!!! What a little princess. 

My mom is coming in today from out of town to help out a bit. This whole bedrest thing is hard. I'm sitting here and looking around and I just want to get up and clean and cook! It drives me nuts when things are out of place and no one can cook and clean in my house the way I do. LOL Anyways ladies, have a great weekend and chat soon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Tickeled: Olivia is growing so much, so fast! Beautiful!

Hey everyone. Hope everybody is blessed!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Tickled, you bundle of joy is a cutie.

Msk. How are you today. Umm did we get our belly shots up yet?

I hope everyone else is having a great day.


----------



## iamrestored77

Stopping by to wish everyone a blessed, relaxed, stress-free, enjoyable weekend. 

All is well on this end with me. I am on CD12 opk is not positive but the second line is getting dark. I am due to ov on the 27th


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi Ladies, I am a little behind on posting, I have been away for work all week and this is the first time I have been able to log on. You ladies are all so encouraging and I appreciate it.

Regal- I'm sorry AF showed, she showed for me on Tuesday, I knew it was coming, and before it got here I had already made up my mind that I wasn't going to be sad and melt down this month. It's like you said, it's all part of the process. I actually feel so much better, like a load was lifted when I made that decision. I'm rooting for you too!!!!

Purple- I'm glad that your midwife put your mind at ease, no more stressing!!!

Tickled- Your little one is adorable

MrsKC- I hope you are doing great and showing off you baby bump!

Kareen- Bedrest until Dec? Wow! Well it will all be worth it when you are holding your little bundle

Ready-I hope you are doing great

Vrain- Hope you caught the eggie

I am currently cd4. I will be schedule my acupuncture appointment next week, and I'm looking forward to it. I will keep you guys posted. I have also started taking evening primrose oil, I'm hoping it will increase my CM. I am going to try the acupuncture for 2 months, and then go back to my RE if I'm not pg. He initially told us to try for 6 months after he removed scar tissue after my myomectomy, and although I was disappointed and he agreed to have me come back in 4 months, I've decided to wait to full 6 months, who knows, maybe I won't need them any other treatments, maybe I will have my bfp.

Anyways I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## tickledpink3

@ kareen- I agree. I dont care if it's just moppin the floor. Nobody can get it down like me lol But enjoy the rest and take care of that little one in there

@mrskcbrown- 19 weeks already? You are moving right along

@ready4onemore- just 10 more days! Then we will be dousin your eggs in baby dust!

@Futuremommie-I always wondered about acupuncture. Can't wait to hear how it went for you


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies these are my opk's..i couldn't find my camera and had to use my phone so thats why the quality of the photo is so horrible but you can clearly see the 1st(cd15) and 3rd(cd17)strips are positive and then 2dpo-7dpo are positive..7dpo was taken with FMU

https://community.thebump.com/cs/ks/photos/vrainoire/images/43058695/original.aspx


----------



## Vrainoire

and here's another
https://community.thebump.com/cs/ks/photos/vrainoire/images/43059392/original.aspx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> and here's another
> https://community.thebump.com/cs/ks/photos/vrainoire/images/43059392/original.aspx

I definitely say the last two are positive, but they are all so dark so its hard to tell. As long as you BD I think you are going to be good. Wishing you tons of blessings! I really hope you and DH/OH (i dont know what its called on here:shrug:) have a bfp on the way!


----------



## sincerevon

Vrain, those look positive to me! GL to you!

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Vrain, they look positive to me. It is only a few that don't.

I hope all is well with everyone. 

AFM I am fighting a cold and what seems to be a sinus infection. Took the flu shot on Friday and now I am sick. That never happens. LOL


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks ladies I wish I had my camera but..i'm just holding out to test..thanks for the support


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies. Just stopping by to say hi. Still here working from home. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies, just checking in, I am CD8 today, I should O sometime this weekend, or the first of next week. DH and I plan to do a lot of bding this week. I told you guys that I want to try accupuncture, well I called and the office is closed until Oct. 1st which is just a few days away, and I will be making my appt. I will keep you guys posted. I'm at a point now where I have done all I can, so I'll just STAND! I'm trying to stay positive this cycle and hoping for my bfp!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Futuremommie, We are all praying for you. Please keep us posted on the accupuncture.

Mrsk, I am still waiting on baby bump pics. LOL

iamrestored, I hope all is well.

Vrain, give us an update when you can.

kareen, I hope you are doing well also. I wish I could work from home.

sincerevon, cute baby bump.

Afm I am counting down the days. Just one more week to go. Yay me.


----------



## sincerevon

Kareen, how are things going?

3rd Tri today! I'm so excited! Just thinking that my LO can make her grand debut in 10 weeks brings me to tears. (Well, it doesn't take much to bring me to tears.)

Mrskc, how are you?

Vrain, I hope you did plenty of BD'ing, I'm crossing everything for you!!!

Ready, I hope you feel better! I'm so scared to get the flu shot because I ALWAYS get sick afterwards. Hopefully it passes soon.

Future, I'm praying for you!

It seems like as soon as I hit the 3rd Tri the aches and pains set it, but it's worth it. Hopefully DH will let me splurge on a prenatal massage. I could use one.


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies. I'm doing well. As Von said...3rd tri today! 7 weeks until 34 weeks which is where the doctor needs me to be. Hopefully I can make it to 37 weeks. I have another ultrasound on Thursday to verify the baby's weight. Doctor thinks he's about 2.5lbs as I'm measuring a week ahead. I'm so excited to see this baby. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Keep praying and be blessed...


----------



## mrskcbrown

@RDY: Funny you say that. I was trying to give it one more try on my PC and it keep freezing it up. I have a newer PC but have gotten some type of virus so I need to take it to the shop:nope:. DH's PC works great but he is at school now. Hopefully tomorrow.

@Sincervon and Kareen: Congrats on your 3rd trimester.:happydance: I am doing well Sincere. Still praying for a healthy baby.

@vrainoire: I hope you caught that eggy!:thumbup:

A BNB member sent me a PM and said she lost her baby just recently at 19 weeks:cry:. I had no words to say. I told her I was praying and that God is with her. She said baby was perfect, no problems whatsoever, just that she was in the unlucky 1-5%. I hate hearing stuff like that but its life:nope:. Please pray for me and her. It makes me even more nervous to hear this. Ive had an uneventful pregnancy and so I just bless God for that daily!:thumbup:

Anywho, DH is going away on business next thurs when I was to have my ultrasound. So I called and they were able to change it to that weds. I am so happy about that! I cant wait to see how big this baby has gotten!:happydance:

Glad you are all doing pretty well!:hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

Vrain, looks + to me :) GL girl :)


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies, how is everyone doing? I am good. Been on a bding adventure with DH :) I am 1dpo. 

Hey Ready


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Everyone!

Ready- I hope you feel better soon. I suffered with sinus problems for years. I know it can be most miserable.

Vrain-I hope it's all good for ya! ;)

Futuremommie- That's all you can do is your part and enjoy the in between time. Keep believing! 

Mrskc- Aww I know that must of been so hard for her and then you hearing it. I am praying for you both. God brought you this far I am praying He brings you and little baby all the way through! *hugs*

Restored- Bd time is so fun isnt it? lol


----------



## sincerevon

mrskcbrown said:


> @RDY: Funny you say that. I was trying to give it one more try on my PC and it keep freezing it up. I have a newer PC but have gotten some type of virus so I need to take it to the shop:nope:. DH's PC works great but he is at school now. Hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> @Sincervon and Kareen: Congrats on your 3rd trimester.:happydance: I am doing well Sincere. Still praying for a healthy baby.
> 
> @vrainoire: I hope you caught that eggy!:thumbup:
> 
> A BNB member sent me a PM and said she lost her baby just recently at 19 weeks:cry:. I had no words to say. I told her I was praying and that God is with her. She said baby was perfect, no problems whatsoever, just that she was in the unlucky 1-5%. I hate hearing stuff like that but its life:nope:. Please pray for me and her. It makes me even more nervous to hear this. Ive had an uneventful pregnancy and so I just bless God for that daily!:thumbup:
> 
> Anywho, DH is going away on business next thurs when I was to have my ultrasound. So I called and they were able to change it to that weds. I am so happy about that! I cant wait to see how big this baby has gotten!:happydance:
> 
> Glad you are all doing pretty well!:hugs:

Mrskc, I actually had to take a break from BNB because of hearing about all the losses. As much as I tried not to let it bother me, it did. But now my faith has been restored.

I love the names you picked out! I'll be sharing my LO's name soon!

Take care everyone!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. I feel better today.

Msk, glady they were able to change your U/S date so your hubby can be there. 

iamrestored, hey how is the bding going? I hope you catch the egg.

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies I got a BFN this morning..not down tho..for everything there is a season, so it'll all happen in due time


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> hey ladies I got a BFN this morning..not down tho..for everything there is a season, so it'll all happen in due time

Also you are still pretty early Vrainoire. I think I got my BFP at 12dpo. Thats right though, dont lose hope yet or ever!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Here I am ladies 19+6 weeks! 20 weeks tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







preggo 1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1









preggo 2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









preggo 3.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Vrainoire

awwww cute bump!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Sincere-3rd Trimester Yay!!!

Kareen- I'm praying that your little one stays put it till it's time for his/her debuet!

MrsKC- I'm praying for you and your little one but I know everything is ok, I tend to limit myself to this thread and to the Faith thread because sometimes the ttc threads get too much for me. Maybe take a little break from other threads until you are a little farther along. just keep praying for your little one! I Love your baby bump pics!

IAMRestored- Hope you caught that eggie, I'm on a bd'ing adventure now too!

Regal- Thanks for cheering me on, your support means so much. Know that I'm cheering and praying for you too!!!! We are going to get out BFP's!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Msk, Thank you. I love the baby bump.


----------



## iamrestored77

Regalpeas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Ready- I hope you feel better soon. I suffered with sinus problems for years. I know it can be most miserable.
> 
> Vrain-I hope it's all good for ya! ;)
> 
> Futuremommie- That's all you can do is your part and enjoy the in between time. Keep believing!
> 
> Mrskc- Aww I know that must of been so hard for her and then you hearing it. I am praying for you both. God brought you this far I am praying He brings you and little baby all the way through! *hugs*
> 
> Restored- Bd time is so fun isnt it? lol

 Yes, it is :happydance:


----------



## iamrestored77

FutureMommie said:


> Sincere-3rd Trimester Yay!!!
> 
> Kareen- I'm praying that your little one stays put it till it's time for his/her debuet!
> 
> MrsKC- I'm praying for you and your little one but I know everything is ok, I tend to limit myself to this thread and to the Faith thread because sometimes the ttc threads get too much for me. Maybe take a little break from other threads until you are a little farther along. just keep praying for your little one! I Love your baby bump pics!
> 
> IAMRestored- Hope you caught that eggie, I'm on a bd'ing adventure now too!
> 
> Regal- Thanks for cheering me on, your support means so much. Know that I'm cheering and praying for you too!!!! We are going to get out BFP's!!

Happy bding girl. I pray yall get that eggie :winkwink:


----------



## iamrestored77

vrainoire- don't give up or lose faith sis. Like Mrsbrwn says your still early


----------



## InLuv2

Hopefully I am posting this "hello" in the right section. Here's my story:

TL: 12/1998
TR: 09/13/2010
Left: 6.0
Right: 6.5
Reversal performed by Dr. Levin in Louisville, KY

So I've been lurking for while and have decided to walk the mile with the rest of you wonderful ladies TTC.

My doctor said we have an okay chance of conceiving due to minor issues with my tubes. We will just have to see :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> Hopefully I am posting this "hello" in the right section. Here's my story:
> 
> TL: 12/1998
> TR: 09/13/2010
> Left: 6.0
> Right: 6.5
> Reversal performed by Dr. Levin in Louisville, KY
> 
> So I've been lurking for while and have decided to walk the mile with the rest of you wonderful ladies TTC.
> 
> My doctor said we have an okay chance of conceiving due to minor issues with my tubes. We will just have to see :)

Welcome INluv2! So happy to have you here and not just a lurker:winkwink:. We are just a community of women who have either had infertility issues, just gotten BFPs or just had babies:winkwink:. Im sure you will find your place here. So feel free to jump in and chat along with us. Praying for your BFP too!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok I would love to know you ladies real names!? Why I dont know, I just want to know. So if you feel like it, can you tell me your name, your Oh/DH name and if you have any children their names too. First and Middle are cool:winkwink:.

Im Kimberly Corrine, hubby is Michael James and my daughter is Amariah Micaiah.

Whose next?:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

:) Well I'm Priscilla Simone, OH is David Lee II, if we get preggo with a boy he will be David Lee III, and if we get preggo with a girl her name will be Hannah Lee


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> :) Well I'm Priscilla Simone, OH is David Lee II, if we get preggo with a boy he will be David Lee III, and if we get preggo with a girl her name will be Hannah Lee

Very beautiful! I love all of the names:winkwink:


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome INLUV2- You will love it here, the ladies are GREAT!

My name is Kimberly Lavonne, and my DH is James

When we have our 1st the name will be Grayson (Gray for short) Boy or Girl, the Middle name will be Maxwell(That's my DH's Moms last name.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Welcome INLUV2- You will love it here, the ladies are GREAT!
> 
> My name is Kimberly Lavonne, and my DH is James
> 
> When we have our 1st the name will be Grayson (Gray for short) Boy or Girl, the Middle name will be Maxwell(That's my DH's Moms last name.

Cool, we have the same name:winkwink:


----------



## kareen

Hey ladies...just stopping by to say hi. Welcome InLuv! Hope everyone is doing well. Bless...


----------



## kareen

Some info on me...My name is Kareen and OH's name is Ricardo. I changed my avatar so you can put the name to the face.


----------



## kareen

Ohhh...and my two boys are Caynen and Marcus...xoxox


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Welcome Inlove2, you will love it here.

My name is Karen my DH is Gregory I have 2 boys Christopher and Nicholas.


Well ladies I only have 5 days left!!:happydance: I can use one hand to count down now. :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Kareen: You are very pretty. Love the names!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Ok, now i feel like I need to put a pic up so I will when I get home, love putting a face to the name.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Ok, now i feel like I need to put a pic up so I will when I get home, love putting a face to the name.

:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## InLuv2

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome.....
I am Val and my hubbs is Marshall.

We are taking it a day at a time to avoid going crazy TTC. Besides it's only been a little of two weeks since the surgery. Shhhhh we did:sex: against the doctors orders of 6 weeks...

Our focus is to let it happen when it's time and stay busy with our lives in the interim. We don't want to become to crazy with this, so we let go and let God!

Flip side is the ovalution predictor says my fertile days are Oct 3rd-8th...:happydance: But we are nervous lol......

Should we try, Should we try? IDK


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around as much as usual...I feel like school threw me under the bus this week...but hey, tomorrows Friday! :happydance:

Welcome InLuv!!

I hope everyone is doing well! I went to mw for my regular check up and everything is great! Ladybug's heartbeat is in the 140s and I'm measuring right at 26 weeks. My mw was like "Aww you have a tiny belly!" LOL...I'm not complaining at all. I was HUGE with DS and it was no fun as I already have back problems (have scoliosis and had rods put in about 10 yrs ago). I start my bi-weekly visits now...which means I'm getting close! :D

Oh, and I'm Shelitta Diane (but everyone calls me Litta), my OH is James Ethan, DS is Jaylen Isaiah and ladybug's name is going to be Zahra Ma'at (Pronounced My-ot and it means truth and balance in Ancient Egyptian). :D

Talk to you ladies later :flower:


----------



## sincerevon

Great idea!!

My name is Ciana (pronounced Cha-na), my DH's name is Roy, and our baby girl will be named Yorlee Belle. "Yor" is my DH's name backwards, and "Lee" is my mom's middle name.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Love the pictures ladies. You all are so pretty! I am so happy to see your faces, not that I didnt like your pics you had up. It seems more real to me now. I like the meanings you all have for your children. The new babys name doesnt have much meaning. I like Madison because I hear it a lot and Lillian is my grandma's name. Malcolm because hubbie likes it and Josiah because hubby likes it, LOL. Plus the M and J are hubbies initials.
My daughters name Amariah (pronounced AH-MA-REE-AH) means God has promised and Micaiah means who is like the Lord. I got her name from a book called whose who in the bible.

Well now that Ive rambled on.....good nite!:hugs:


----------



## sue247

Hi ladies, i have not been on here in a while but can i join you all? My name is Tracey Lorraine and my OH is called Shaun. My DS is Omar. I am in London Uk, though my family is from the West Indies. x


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome Sue!!!! Looks like you don't have much longer until you get to meet your little one. Look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## kareen

It's so nice to put names and faces together. MrsKC is right...makes it more personal 

I have started bi-weekly appts now which is great as I'm closer to seeing this little one. I had an ultrasound yesterday and the tech couldn't find the abruption. Seems like it healed on its own. She measured little one and he's still measuring over a week ahead and is already 4lbs! I'm so glad that he's growing well but at the same time a bit nervous as both my boys were only 5lbs 15oz delivered naturally. At any rate glad he's doing well. I hope you all are well too. Have a great weekend sisters! ;-)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well.

Welcome Tracey, this is a fun group of very encouraging women. I look forward to chatting with you more.

Kareen, glad you LO is growing well.

Futuremommie, How are you doing? 




mrskcbrown said:


> My daughters name Amariah (pronounced AH-MA-REE-AH) means God has promised and Micaiah means who is like the Lord. I got her name from a book called whose who in the bible.
> 
> Well now that Ive rambled on.....good nite!:hugs:


Msk, I like your daughter's name so much I think I might have to add it to the top of my list. There was another name with the same meaning but DH didn't care for it. When I get home I am going to find it and post it for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Kareen: Thats awesome! I cant wait until I am at biweekly appts. I look back over when I was preggo with my daughter and I missed so much. I didnt take professional preggo pics, I didnt do many things because I was young and really wasnt ready for her. I regret it, so Im trying to do all for this baby. I so love my daughter more than anything though:cloud9:

@sue: happy you are back:thumbup:.

As for me, Im not gaining much weight but my belly is getting a bit bigger. I am the same weight that I was prepregnancy:shrug: I eat more but no weight...hmmm. Dr says it should pick up soon since I am now 5 months. 

Hope all is well!:hugs:


----------



## kareen

mrskcbrown said:


> @Kareen: Thats awesome! I cant wait until I am at biweekly appts. I look back over when I was preggo with my daughter and I missed so much. I didnt take professional preggo pics, I didnt do many things because I was young and really wasnt ready for her. I regret it, so Im trying to do all for this baby. I so love my daughter more than anything though:cloud9:
> 
> @sue: happy you are back:thumbup:.
> 
> As for me, Im not gaining much weight but my belly is getting a bit bigger. I am the same weight that I was prepregnancy:shrug: I eat more but no weight...hmmm. Dr says it should pick up soon since I am now 5 months.
> 
> Hope all is well!:hugs:


MrsKC: I know what you mean. I'm doing things a lot different with this one. So many things that I didn't do with my boys.


----------



## Vrainoire

Welcom Tracey!..I hope everyone is doing [email protected] You look just like one of my first cousins!!


----------



## sue247

Thanak you for the warm welcome!! I have not been on here in a while but so happy to see so many with BFP! I am ptaying that everyone else gets theres soon too. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. x


----------



## sue247

Mrskc i was reading another thread about women who had not gained weight so far in pregnancy at all though some were 24 + weeks and had been told by their doctors to try not to gain any. I think it really depends on where you start off, not everyone needs to gain loads of weight. It will just be easier to get back to normal afterwards. I wish i was not gaining so much, I started off around 110 Ibs i have gained 2 and half stone so far and worried how much i am going to gain by the end of the pregnancy!


----------



## InLuv2

Happy Saturday!:happydance:
Anyone of you lovely ladies in my boat? Recenter Tubal Reversal, and TTC right away?


----------



## InLuv2

TYPOS...Recent Tubal Reversal not Recenter lol....to early in the a.m.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am so excited that I have 3 days to go. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Tonight is my DH surprise birthday party. I am so excited about that too. His cake is beautiful. I will post it after the party tonight.

Inluv, there is another group I am apart of for women TTC after TR. Here is the link https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/285160-ttc-after-tubal-reversal-come-join-me.html


----------



## InLuv2

Ready4onemore,
Thank you!

I did check out the other group and I think I'll stick on in with this one. The feel is right :)


----------



## InLuv2

Am I the only one sucking down fertility pills, teas, etc...?

My routine is a :juggle: yet well worth it in the end.

Currently taking prenatal vits, pregnancy prep, fertility tea, maca, & lots o water & exercise for a healthy inside.

Anyone else prepping for pregnancy with supplements? If so, what's your regimen?

~Val~


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone!

@sue: Thanks for the info. With my daughter I only gained 10 lbs the entire pregnancy and so I ended at 200lbs with her. Im now about 214 and probably have gained only a lb or so. Im not complaining because I could stand to lose some weight. Im a thick girl:winkwink:, so I think hubby tries to keep me like this!:haha:

@RDY: have fun at DH party and only 3 more days until ur reversal:happydance:! Do you ever think you will tie your tubes again? How many more children do you want?

Hope all is well on this pretty saturday!:hugs:


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got a BFN this morning and am pretty sad about it. Not sure what I will do next cycle yet. Now just waiting for AF:(


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> @RDY: have fun at DH party and only 3 more days until ur reversal:happydance:! Do you ever think you will tie your tubes again? How many more children do you want?
> 
> Hope all is well on this pretty saturday!:hugs:

No. I want 2 more DH is saying one more. But I am 38 so one would be great.



Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got a BFN this morning and am pretty sad about it. Not sure what I will do next cycle yet. Now just waiting for AF:(

I am so sorry sweetie. I pray for you to have peace and strength.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@rDy: Ok cool! I can understand just having one more. I love your profile pic. Very cute.

@Charisse: Pray and seek God. He is going to bless you, before you know it. He did it once and He will do it again. Dont give up hope! Hugs and Im praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

YAY for only 3 (well should be 2 now :thumbup:) days!

I hope your hubby's party went well! :)



ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am so excited that I have 3 days to go. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Tonight is my DH surprise birthday party. I am so excited about that too. His cake is beautiful. I will post it after the party tonight.
> 
> Inluv, there is another group I am apart of for women TTC after TR. Here is the link https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/285160-ttc-after-tubal-reversal-come-join-me.html


----------



## Regalpeas

:flower:



Not so many days ago I was going through the same thing. However, they say you aren't officially out until AF comes. Maybe there is still a chance?

fx for ya!:hugs:



Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got a BFN this morning and am pretty sad about it. Not sure what I will do next cycle yet. Now just waiting for AF:(


----------



## Regalpeas

Mrskc-Look at your bump it is so cute!!!!! Awww....!

Vrain- That's the attitude(I need to take tips from you, because I sulk a bit), but you may still be in!

Futuremommie- Amen to that & thanks so much! We have to support one another. I am so glad you posted that original thread about post surgery because I thought no one was going through that here. I had not seen anyone. It really is a unique situation.

Inluv2- WELCOME!!!!!!

Purple Kisses- I LOVE THE BABY NAME!!! Very unique although I grew up with a Zahra and I've used the name in characterization before.:happydance:


To everyone as usual...baby wishes to you all. To the mommies to be *H&H all the way*!!! For the mommies *hope all is going well*.

:)


----------



## FutureMommie

RDY- Only 2 more days!!!!!!

Charisse- I am sorry the witch showed

AFM- I should be O'ing in just a few days so I'm doing lots of bd'iing and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well. The party was great. He was so surprised. I picture of the cake is below.
 



Attached Files:







Football_Birthdays 030.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Regalpeas

That's a nice cake. Glad the party was great.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thats a very nice cake. May I have a piece:haha:? Im sure hubby had a wonderful time!

@regal: Thanks for your positive vibes.

I just must share that when you put God first in everything including finances He will truly bless you. DH and I tithe 10% of our finances on a bimonthly basis and lately we have not had to want for anything. I dont know if you do it but it can be tough because tithes come off the top before anything else is paid. As a matter of fact it seems as though money has truly been coming our way. My dad came to visit and bought me gas for my car, food for us to eat and just gave me more money to buy my daughter clothes. I just thank God for all that He is doing in our lives, I cant thank Him enough. Just thought Id share my praise report!

Hope everyone is well:thumbup:!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies!! i'm on CD2 and no signs of AF..no cramps just gas, still too nervous to test so i'm waiting to see if AF shows tonight


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well. Just checking in. Here is a better picture of the cake.
 



Attached Files:







Gregorys_cake.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready-The cake is beautiful

MrsKC- God is good....all the time! Thanks for sharing that

Vrain- Hope AF stays away!

Regal- Hope you are doing great!


----------



## InLuv2

Just checking in with the ladies to say have a great week....

It's the Big O for me so I will be a bit busy:sex: this week *Yeayah*!!

Ready4onemore, GOOD LUCK with your TR, you can soon join me in the countdown to conceive a TR baby or two...

Be blessed all,
~Val~


----------



## FutureMommie

Val- Good Luck, I hope you catch that eggie, my O day was yesterday! I hope we both get our bfp's

AFM- I made a follow up appt with my RE, this morning my DH said that if we aren't pg this month he wants us to proceed with IUI's he really wants us to have a baby. So my appt is Oct 14 at 3:15. I will let you ladies know what the plan of action is.


----------



## Vrainoire

well ladies i got the faintest of faint BFPs..what made me save my FMU idk..but i'm glad i did..i will test tomorrow with a FRER and if positive i'll confirm with a digi


----------



## FutureMommie

Vrain-OMG! I hope you get a beautiful bfp tomorrow, and post pics!


----------



## Vrainoire

i will do


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hopefully congrats will be in order tomorrow Vrainoire!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

i hope so..my spirits won't be down until AF arrives and i'm confident that she wont..but if she does its on to the next cycle


----------



## AmorT

Was wondering if I could join you beautiful ladies. ? I'm currently TTC 
I'm waiting to test on Monday - hopefully the witch doesn't show.

To everyone who is pregnant already I wish you the best of love during your pregnancy.
For everyone else - I hope we all get our :bfp: very soon.


----------



## InLuv2

Vrain-My fingers are crossed and prayers are being sent your way..

Futuremommie-Thank you! I do hope a BFP is in order for both of us, we deserve it :)

AmorT-Welcome, I'm a newbie too hoping for a BFP by the end of 2011. Let's keep humping and it will happen ;)

Well ladies, I'm out to hang with my hubbs tonight for Karaoke. Trying to keep my mind busy! And of course we are :sex: 2nite, I'm "1" day shy of the BIG O!

:dust:Much luv & baby dust to all...:dust:
~Val~


----------



## Vrainoire

Welcome AmorT and thanks Inluv2


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies :). I am Yolanda and dh is Keith. Our children our Shoronne, Lee, Tianna, Byron and Carolyn'Marie. 

How is everyone doing? InLuv2 I had TR in Aug now on 8dpo I have 5 days till testing :). I am multivitamins 

Ready- today is your day girl


----------



## mrskcbrown

hey AmorT: So nice to have you! I pray you get your BFP very soon!

@I am restored: Praying for your BFP as well. Beautiful pic.

As for me, Im home nursing a sick 9 yr old. She has a fever of 101. Going to DR in the morning. The joys of motherhood:winkwink:


----------



## iamrestored77

Praying he gets well soon. Thanks for the compliment Ms Brwn


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies I am resting well. I will post more tomorrow.


----------



## InLuv2

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies I am resting well. I will post more tomorrow.


Ready4, God is amazing! You are well on your way in a matter of weeks to TTC. I didn't wait long:blush:....

Rest up & be blessed!!

~Val~


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Just a quick check in. I am feeling okay today. It hurts to laugh and cough. But other then that I am doing very well. Well I am going back to bed. I just love all this attention I am getting from my DH and the boys. LOL


----------



## InLuv2

iamrestored77 said:


> Hey Ladies :). I am Yolanda and dh is Keith. Our children our Shoronne, Lee, Tianna, Byron and Carolyn'Marie.
> 
> How is everyone doing? InLuv2 I had TR in Aug now on 8dpo I have 5 days till testing :). I am multivitamins
> 
> Ready- today is your day girl

Hi iamrestored,
Where did you have your reversal performed? Also, what was your (wp)? 

Myself, I went to Dr. Levin in KY and was given a 6 week waiting period.


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies. Welcome to all the new ladies. Vrai...I'm praying for you for that BFP. Don't forget to post pics ;-)


----------



## AmorT

mrskcbrown said:


> hey AmorT: So nice to have you! I pray you get your BFP very soon!
> 
> @I am restored: Praying for your BFP as well. Beautiful pic.
> 
> As for me, Im home nursing a sick 9 yr old. She has a fever of 101. Going to DR in the morning. The joys of motherhood:winkwink:

Thank You , I hope your daughter feel better soon


----------



## FutureMommie

AmorT- Welcome! you are going to love this thread

IamRestored- I hope you get that BFP

Vrain- Where are you? have my fingers crossed that you are going to get that bfp today!

Ready- Glad you are resting well and everything went good! 

MrsKC- Hope your daughter feels better soon.


----------



## Vrainoire

Sorry to get u ladies all riled up:nope:..i got two BFNs this morning..and still no AF...AF has always arrived on schedule so i dont know whats up now..i just feel that if i'm pregnant something would show up


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! My bigger baby is feeling better today. She went to school. She didnt want to stay home. I told her to tell teacher to call if she doesnt feel better again.

As for me, I have my scan at 3pm today and they are going to record it on DVD so I will share the pics with you all.

@vrainoire: Its ok to get us riled up. We are all in this together. Hoping that you get your BFP soon!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Welcome AmorT, you will love this group

Msk, I am glad your baby is doing well.

Vrain, keep us posted.

InLuv, thanks I want be TTC until thanksgiving or Christmas. But I am happy that I at least have that chance.

Afm, I am feeling a lot better today. Just very thristy.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Welcome AmorT, you will love this group
> 
> Msk, I am glad your baby is doing well.
> 
> Vrain, keep us posted.
> 
> InLuv, thanks I want be TTC until thanksgiving or Christmas. But I am happy that I at least have that chance.
> 
> Afm, I am feeling a lot better today. Just very thristy.

It must be awesome to know that you can TTC now! Even if it is a roller coaster, you will get your BFP eventually!:thumbup:


----------



## iamrestored77

Congrats Ready :)

How is everyone? 

Vrain- keep us posted

I am 9dpo and cramping like I am going to start my period. I don't want to test its too early right? I don't wanna see -. TMI have pantyliner on just in case.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! The baby is about 1lb and right at 20w6d. The sonographer recorded the ultrasound on DVD, so I rewatched it and she typed "cervix" on part of the DVD. We told her we didnt want to know. Hubby didnt catch it though, but Im going to tell him if he doesnt want to know what it is, dont watch the DVD again. So needless to say I am on team pink , and little Madison Lillian will be here in Feb. I was kinda sad that I know but I cant deny the word "cervix"! So I am very happy!

Pics are in journal~


----------



## iamrestored77

Praise God


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready- So glad you are feeling better today!

MrsKC- Thats so exciting, how are you ever going to keep it from DH

Vrain- I'm sorry you got a bfn but it ain't over until the witch shows.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im thinking...maybe she was labeling my cervix????:shrug:


----------



## Vrainoire

i have a question..i don't want to sound silly but..In early pregnancy do the breast changes occur one breast at a time??lol it may sound silly but i'm serious.. thanks


----------



## ready4onemore

Msk, I saw the scan it is a great pic. 

Vrain, everyone is different. That is not a silly question.

Iamrestored, thanks for the congrats.

I sleep most of the day and up at night. :shrug: So I will be up late.


----------



## iamrestored77

Karen, agree with me in prayer


----------



## InLuv2

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well this lovely Thursday. Ovualtion is coming to a close for me today, its been a :sex: type of week. Guess my DH is tired :sleep: (lol)and now its the waiting game....

We are working on Gods timing so if it's meant to be this month it will be. Otherwise, I'm shifting my focus and staying prayerful.

Well, I'm off the the DMV then the gym. Have an awesome day girls :)

Be blessed all,
~Val~


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> i have a question..i don't want to sound silly but..In early pregnancy do the breast changes occur one breast at a time??lol it may sound silly but i'm serious.. thanks

Hmm, Im not sure I didnt have breast changes in early pregnancy. They really havent changed much except my nipples stay hard now. I think they are preparing to breast feed but other wise sometimes I have pain but not often. GL!


----------



## ready4onemore

iamrestored77 said:


> Karen, agree with me in prayer

Done!


----------



## iamrestored77

Good Day Ladies


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies,




mrskcbrown said:


> Im thinking...maybe she was labeling my cervix????:shrug:

Yeah, I think she was probably labeling your cervix...are you going to find out for sure?? I kinda wanna know now lol :haha:



Vrainoire said:


> i have a question..i don't want to sound silly but..In early pregnancy do the breast changes occur one breast at a time??lol it may sound silly but i'm serious.. thanks

That's not a silly question at all. Yes, breast changes can happen one breast at a time...I hope you do get a BFP soon or at least get some obvious symptoms...if AF is always on time for you and still no sign of her, I'd say that's a good sign.:thumbup: Not everyone gets a BFP with a hpt...

Ready~ I'm glad that your TR went well...gets lots of rest :flower:

I hope everyone else is doing well. AFM, nothing much is new. Today is just one of those days...I feel like I've been run over by a bus. This is my last week in 2nd tri so I'm a little excited....then again, according to BnB, I'm already in my 3rd tri :shrug: I'm glad that it's almost over. I've really had a hard time this time around so I'm just really ready to meet my little girl. 

Well, I'm going to cut this short and I'm going to lay down...hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.

Talk to you ladies later..


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Beautiful Ones (some of us TWOs ;) ) :flower:

I haven't been on for a few days but I wanted to stop by to say hi.

Today is O day. I am hours away from the 2ww. Last night I had piercing pain that I normally have right around ovulation. So I am right on track thank God.

*AmorT*: WELCOME!!! Good to have you. :)

*Mrskc*- I am glad your daughter feels better. ALso, I think the doctor may have meant your cervix. It's funny I was reading an article about why one should know the sex of their baby in advance. It interested me because DH and I both have decided when our time comes we wont want to know the se. Also I SOOOO agreed with you about TITHING. While, tithing all our needs are met even when we think things may go sour financially someone or something always pulls through. I believe in tithing 10 fold.

I have a question for you and everyone who wants to answer. Do you think that tithing applies to money only? Can it also apply to giving time or services that you would other wise be paid for ---in the service of the Lord. For example if you are a professional accountant and you also do the books for you church unpaid? What do you think?


*Futuremommie*: I'm here on O day! Thanks for checking on on me. How are you? I think you O around this time as well.

*Inluv2:* We O very closely! Yay an unofficial cycle buddy.:happydance:

* Vrain*: Hoping you know one way or another soon. Praying it's that BFP! :)

*Ready*: CONGRATS!!!!!!!! YAY!. I am so happy you are doing fine after. Rest well. Your time has come. You had such a pleasant and positive spirit while waiting. I am so happy for you.:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

I got up to check my email and to get something to eat so I decided to check back in with you ladies..

Regal~ Although, I'm no longer religious, I've never believed that tithing only applied to your money. I was raised in a church and I used to do a lot of volunteer work (feeding the homeless, visiting the elderly, volunteering within the church, etc). Now that I'm spiritual, I don't go to church, but I still believe in giving my resources to those in need. The bible does not specify that we're to only give money...that is man's interpretation. The way I see it is, what about those who are really having trouble making ends meet; would God really want them to give their money instead of, say, buying food for their children? To me, time is way more valuable, but that is just my opinion. 

People tend to discredit my "opinion" because as I've said, I'm spiritual, but at the same time I've studied the Bible, and I know what it says. I grew up Baptist so I know what the church says that God says...it just happens that spiritually, I outgrew the church...if that makes any sense.

Well, I'm going to get dinner then I think I might call it a night. For some reason, I've started spotting again...this time its bright pink and kinda watery (sorry tmi)...I always seem to spot on the days I feel the worst...I don't know...

Have a good night ladies :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Regalpeas said:


> Hi Beautiful Ones (some of us TWOs ;) ) :flower:
> 
> I haven't been on for a few days but I wanted to stop by to say hi.
> 
> Today is O day. I am hours away from the 2ww. Last night I had piercing pain that I normally have right around ovulation. So I am right on track thank God.
> 
> *AmorT*: WELCOME!!! Good to have you. :)
> 
> *Mrskc*- I am glad your daughter feels better. ALso, I think the doctor may have meant your cervix. It's funny I was reading an article about why one should know the sex of their baby in advance. It interested me because DH and I both have decided when our time comes we wont want to know the se. Also I SOOOO agreed with you about TITHING. While, tithing all our needs are met even when we think things may go sour financially someone or something always pulls through. I believe in tithing 10 fold.
> 
> I have a question for you and everyone who wants to answer. Do you think that tithing applies to money only? Can it also apply to giving time or services that you would other wise be paid for ---in the service of the Lord. For example if you are a professional accountant and you also do the books for you church unpaid? What do you think?
> 
> 
> *Futuremommie*: I'm here on O day! Thanks for checking on on me. How are you? I think you O around this time as well.
> 
> *Inluv2:* We O very closely! Yay an unofficial cycle buddy.:happydance:
> 
> * Vrain*: Hoping you know one way or another soon. Praying it's that BFP! :)
> 
> *Ready*: CONGRATS!!!!!!!! YAY!. I am so happy you are doing fine after. Rest well. Your time has come. You had such a pleasant and positive spirit while waiting. I am so happy for you.:hugs:

Hi!

I believe that tithing is your time, talent and tithes. You could be giving 10% of any one of these, not necessarily only money. You do what you can for God and He will supply the increase. I was taught that early on in the Baptist church where I was baptised. Now I am a part of the Disciples of Christ and I love it! We are taught the same thing here too. I dont know if Im religious, spiritual or what...all I know is that I love God and Jesus:cloud9:.

@Purple: Yes it was my cervix, duh! You rest so you can stop that spotting!


----------



## FutureMommie

Purplekisses- I was wondering how you were, I hope you are feeling better today.

Regal- I O'd on Tues., so no the dreaded 2ww. I hope you caught that eggie!


----------



## Vrainoire

well I went to what once was the docs office only to be informed that its moved to a new location in another town..and i forgot to mention that i walked there..so i give up...i just took a digi and it came out negative..so i'm done..the witch will come when she gets here..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> well I went to what once was the docs office only to be informed that its moved to a new location in another town..and i forgot to mention that i walked there..so i give up...i just took a digi and it came out negative..so i'm done..the witch will come when she gets here..

So sorry Vrainoire. I can feel how upsetting this is for you. Praying for you and still rooting for you until you catch the eggy. I still remember my months of dismay and agony trying to conceive. Ill never forget it. Stay hopeful.:hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

mrskcbrown said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> Hi Beautiful Ones (some of us TWOs ;) ) :flower:
> 
> I haven't been on for a few days but I wanted to stop by to say hi.
> 
> Today is O day. I am hours away from the 2ww. Last night I had piercing pain that I normally have right around ovulation. So I am right on track thank God.
> 
> *AmorT*: WELCOME!!! Good to have you. :)
> 
> *Mrskc*- I am glad your daughter feels better. ALso, I think the doctor may have meant your cervix. It's funny I was reading an article about why one should know the sex of their baby in advance. It interested me because DH and I both have decided when our time comes we wont want to know the se. Also I SOOOO agreed with you about TITHING. While, tithing all our needs are met even when we think things may go sour financially someone or something always pulls through. I believe in tithing 10 fold.
> 
> I have a question for you and everyone who wants to answer. Do you think that tithing applies to money only? Can it also apply to giving time or services that you would other wise be paid for ---in the service of the Lord. For example if you are a professional accountant and you also do the books for you church unpaid? What do you think?
> 
> 
> *Futuremommie*: I'm here on O day! Thanks for checking on on me. How are you? I think you O around this time as well.
> 
> *Inluv2:* We O very closely! Yay an unofficial cycle buddy.:happydance:
> 
> * Vrain*: Hoping you know one way or another soon. Praying it's that BFP! :)
> 
> *Ready*: CONGRATS!!!!!!!! YAY!. I am so happy you are doing fine after. Rest well. Your time has come. You had such a pleasant and positive spirit while waiting. I am so happy for you.:hugs:
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I believe that tithing is your time, talent and tithes. You could be giving 10% of any one of these, not necessarily only money. You do what you can for God and He will supply the increase. I was taught that early on in the Baptist church where I was baptised. Now I am a part of the Disciples of Christ and I love it! We are taught the same thing here too. I dont know if Im religious, spiritual or what...all I know is that I love God and Jesus:cloud9:.
> 
> @Purple: Yes it was my cervix, duh! You rest so you can stop that spotting!Click to expand...

 Mrsbrwn u said it well about tithing. It's not just money


----------



## Vrainoire

hello again ladies...today just hasn't been a good day.. OH was on his way to comfort me after getting my BFN and while he was on his way he got a call that his father had been in a car accident and killed the other person..it was a very nasty accident, the other man was on a motorcycle and the highway had to be blocked off..smh


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> hello again ladies...today just hasn't been a good day.. OH was on his way to comfort me after getting my BFN and while he was on his way he got a call that his father had been in a car accident and killed the other person..it was a very nasty accident, the other man was on a motorcycle and the highway had to be blocked off..smh

Oh wow, I am so sorry to hear this:cry:. I hope his dad is ok and my prayers go to the other family. Its hard to see motorcycles too. I almost hit one the other morning and I was checking my blindside.:shrug: Praying hun!


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> hello again ladies...today just hasn't been a good day.. OH was on his way to comfort me after getting my BFN and while he was on his way he got a call that his father had been in a car accident and killed the other person..it was a very nasty accident, the other man was on a motorcycle and the highway had to be blocked off..smh

OMG I am so sorry to hear this. I hope his father is doing okay. I pray comfort for the other family as well as your OH father.


----------



## iamrestored77

Sorry to hear this may the peace of the Lord Jesus Christ be upon you and family during this time. I hope your fil is ok


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies, just checking in, hope you have had a great weekend.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am resting and fighting my allergies. I feel good and then I have to sneeze and boy does that hurt.

Futuremommie, I love your new signuture.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies just checking in on everyone. I am good. Today was a beautiful today. Went to church and the beach. Period is due. I am cool with it. Before TR my cycles was a mess now afterwards period is amazing. I pray all is well with everyone


----------



## InLuv2

Hello ladies,
Hope each and every one of you lovelies are doing well. It's a new week and boy o boy i'm having "new feelings" beyond my mind just playing tricks on me.

I've been super emotional, cranky, hungry and i keep having a annoying pulling sensation (pain) near the left side of my lower abdomen. Additionally, I'm bloated for no reason...:shrug:

With all that said, I'M HOPEFUL, yet not really into testing ahead of time, and Lord knows I haven't had to worry about this for 12 years....
Anyway enough of my moody vent, I will see what next week brings my cycle is due by end of same week. 


~Val~


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv2-Those all sound like good signs! I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> InLuv2-Those all sound like good signs! I hope you get your bfp!


:thumbup: FutureMommie, we can only hope, pray, n believe!
Thank you for the inspiration!

~Val~


----------



## InLuv2

1 Corinthians 15:57

"But thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ":flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am doing much better today. But I am enjoying my family taking care of me.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ladies,

I hope all of you are enjoy your days.

*Mrskc, Purplekisses and Iamres.*- Thanks so much for your responses. I was raised to think it was only money, which I had no problem with at all.. However, a few years ago someone bought the idea. I tried to bring it back to my family, but they weren't haven't it. lol However, now I give a mix of money and time. I think the church benefits from both anyhow.

*Futuremommie*- Thanks for rooting me on. I am in 2ww as well. Not feeling confident this month, but overall I feel positive.

*Vrain*-:cry: I am sorry to hear all that is going on with you and your family. However, I am praying for peace of mind and comfort through everything. I know it's tough for your FIL to be in that type of accident. :hugs:

*Ready*- Glad you are feeling better. :)


I've been feeling pain recently. Not the regular O pain and too early to signal AF(usually). I hope this is not an early sign for this month. I'm believe in miracles. :)

p.s *Mrskc* thanks for sharing how you felt while trying to conceive. It really helps to hear success stories for those who may have struggled but overcame.:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone! Feel like I havent been here in forever:hugs:.

DH and I had an argument yesterday so we are on the "silent treatment" in our home:wacko: It wasnt even over anything serious. He kept asking me when I picked him up from the airport, was I ok. I said yes but my head hurts a little. So I wasnt talking much nor in my jovial mood. Then I asked him to come here when he got home because I just wanted to hug him. But he went to the front room and turned on the game and got on his computer. By this time I was super pissed off, and I let my emotions take over:shrug:. So we argued and he said like he always does that he is leaving. So I told him to go ahead because I am not going to keep going thru that every time we have an argument. So he didnt sleep with me last nite, nor has he said anything to me today. If he so decides to leave, I will not stop him. Maybe that is wrong of me, but I know how to take care of myself. Ive done it quite well prior to meeting him 3 yrs ago, and taking care of my daughter as well.

Honestly I feel like a fool sharing this with you all, but I have no close friends that I can vent to, that are married and or would understand:cry:.

Otherwise, thanks for letting me vent:hugs:.


----------



## Regalpeas

Mrskc I know the feeling! my husband has been a troll lately. I have given him his space, because I think it's the pressure. 
Also, I have thought the same. I can take care of myself is needs be. I was doing so before and I can do so after. However, we know we love them and want to make things right. So on one hand we will force no one to stay but on the other hand we search for what we could have done better and will do better. Don't feel like a fool we all go through it at times. I admire your honesty. 

Also, Sundays go from heaven days to hell days imo. LOL From church to the pit. My husband demands the main tv and he gets pissy when our team is doing bad. So I try to stay away from him during that time. I've learned to do this and I've had better result. Since it was something small I believe you two will be fine. Sometimes tension makes molehills into mountains. I think you are doing the right thing. He will come around. However if you want to initiate the makeup convo that is fine too. It's your marriage. You have a right to do what you feel is best!

Pray on it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks. He did text me to tell me that he is leaving in 2 weeks to go back home to VA, so I told him, he has to do what he feel is best for him. I did let him know that no matter what we go through I always have his back. I told him I never say I am going to leave you in any situation that I have dealt with from him. From finances to school to anything, Im always there rooting him on. I give it to God every time. I say God if this is where you want me to be, then I need you to work this out because I cant do it on my own. Ive had my say back and forth via text and after the last text he hasnt responded back yet. My first emotion was to :cry: but I have my daughter here at work with me, then my next emotion is to just let it be. Whatever he decides I will be fine with.

I think what really made me go off was when we were dealing with our issue yesterday, he yelled at my daughter (she is not his biological child) because she asked him if he could go get me. She wanted to see if her friend could stay over. He yelled at her, "im not you or your mothers slave, you go get her yourself". I was livid after that because no one talks to my daughter like that. On one hand you want to be nice and sweet to her and tell her and me how much you love her but then when you are mad you take your anger out on her as well. I told him thats not fair and I wont deal with it. Honestly, if I have to choose between the two it will definitely be my daughter. His insecurities get on my nerves as well, Im so tired of showing and proving to him as well, and I told him I wont any longer. Either he takes me at my word or he doesnt. Im thinking about counseling this weekend but I dont know, if his mind is made up, it seems pointless:shrug:.

Im very emotional now:cry:, but I know either way it goes, I will be fine.


----------



## FutureMommie

Regal- don't give up yet, positive thoughts only!!!!

MrsKC- I am so sorry that you are going thru this. I am praying for you. Continue to pray for Gods will. I'm hoping that your DH is just a little angry right now and when he has time to think that you guys can go to conseling and try and work through it all. Regardless you are a strong woman and you can get through this.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Regalpeas, I agree with furturemommie. Positive thoughts only. :thumbup:

Futuremommie, how are you doing?

Msk, I am praying for you and your DH. Trust me I understand. My DH and I have been together 12 years married for 10 years. We have been through it all. But try to never go to bed angry. When you pray tonight let satan know that he has no place in your life, home and certainly not your marriage. Marriage is a good thing and if satan can come between you two then he has done his job. Because a man who finds a wife finds a good thing and has favor from the Lord. Without a wife he is still a good man and can still get favor. But we are the protectors. We were made from the rib the part that protects the heart. Continue to pray for him and your marriage. My dh and I use to teach a marriage class and when we use to give our testimony people could not believe what we went through. But it was worth the battle. Be blessed sweet. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Regalpeas, I agree with furturemommie. Positive thoughts only. :thumbup:
> 
> Futuremommie, how are you doing?
> 
> Msk, I am praying for you and your DH. Trust me I understand. My DH and I have been together 12 years married for 10 years. We have been through it all. But try to never go to bed angry. When you pray tonight let satan know that he has no place in your life, home and certainly not your marriage. Marriage is a good thing and if satan can come between you two then he has done his job. Because a man who finds a wife finds a good thing and has favor from the Lord. Without a wife he is still a good man and can still get favor. But we are the protectors. We were made from the rib the part that protects the heart. Continue to pray for him and your marriage. My dh and I use to teach a marriage class and when we use to give our testimony people could not believe what we went through. But it was worth the battle. Be blessed sweet. :hugs:

Thank you very much. My Dh is in ministry and I am very much into the word so I will continue to pray without ceasing and like I said before I truly give it God. I let him know that this is a battle that is His and I need his help. I say if this is what you truly want for me, then work it out for me. He always has but this time, Im kinda not so sure:shrug:. I didnt want to go to bed angry and I wasnt upset but he didnt come in and sleep with me like he usually does when he is mad:shrug:. So I dont know but thanks a lot!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

No problem Msk, just know that I am praying for you. I know that you love your dh and right now you are emotional and he more than likely doesn't understand that. I know it will work out. Love marriage and what it stands for so forgive me if I came off a bit strong I really did not :nope: mean to sound ugly in any way. So if I came across that way please forgive me.:hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

It will all workout Mrsbrwn. Praying


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Regalpeas, I agree with furturemommie. Positive thoughts only. :thumbup:
> 
> Futuremommie, how are you doing?
> 
> Msk, I am praying for you and your DH. Trust me I understand. My DH and I have been together 12 years married for 10 years. We have been through it all. But try to never go to bed angry. When you pray tonight let satan know that he has no place in your life, home and certainly not your marriage. Marriage is a good thing and if satan can come between you two then he has done his job. Because a man who finds a wife finds a good thing and has favor from the Lord. Without a wife he is still a good man and can still get favor. But we are the protectors. We were made from the rib the part that protects the heart. Continue to pray for him and your marriage. My dh and I use to teach a marriage class and when we use to give our testimony people could not believe what we went through. But it was worth the battle. Be blessed sweet. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you very much. My Dh is in ministry and I am very much into the word so I will continue to pray without ceasing and like I said before I truly give it God. I let him know that this is a battle that is His and I need his help. I say if this is what you truly want for me, then work it out for me. He always has but this time, Im kinda not so sure:shrug:. I didnt want to go to bed angry and I wasnt upset but he didnt come in and sleep with me like he usually does when he is mad:shrug:. So I dont know but thanks a lot!:hugs:Click to expand...

It will work out according to "HIS" plan. The battle is and should never be yours. God will see you thru, bless u thru, and get you threw with anything against his will.
Trust n Believe and I know you do......

Be well and don't stress for the baby's sake!
~Val~


----------



## Vrainoire

Mrskc...it will work out..becuz the fervent prayer of the righteous AVAILETH MUCH!! any problems we have God truly can solve them...I'm so glad that everyone in this group has such strong faith..God Bless us all


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, just dropping in to say a quick hello.

~Vrai, I'm sorry to hear about the accident. I can't imagine what your OH's family is going through right now. Many thoughts and prayers, hun. Did AF ever show? I'm asking because it's possible to be pregnant without getting a BFP on a hpt...

~Regal, I think a lot of us are taught that tithing is only relevant to money. Like I've said, I don't go to church but as a spiritual person, I guess you can say I still "tithe". For example, earlier today as I was leaving a store a woman approached me and said that she lived in the next city over and had no bus fare home...she was with her son who was no more than 2 months old...so I gave her enough money to get home. The way I see it is, the Most High has blessed me, so I try to bless others. Stay positive hun. :flower:

~MrsK, I'm sorry you're going through this. Although my OH and I aren't married yet, I can relate. I know my OH has told me on a couple occasions that he was leaving and I'd let him leave but of course he never really meant it. I think sometimes men say things that they don't actually mean to spark some type of reaction. I also think that we, as women, tend to weigh what we're going to say against the possible repercussions and whether we can live with those repercussions...which is the reason we're really slow to be the ones to say we're leaving. I'm pretty sure he loves you, DD and the LO so just pray about it hun. Although expecting a child is a joyous time, it can also be a very stressful time, for both parents. Try not to stress about it, hun..all will work itself out according to the Most High's will. hugs:

~Inluv, the bloating and pulling sensations are definitely good signs!! I had those exact symptoms not too long before I got my BFP...I was probably around the same dpo as you when I started to notice the twinges/pulling senstations. I got my fingers and toes crossed! :thumbup:

~Ready, I'm glad you're recovering well :)

~ Iam and Future, I hope you ladies are doing well. :)

AFM, nothings really new...just trying to get through the semester. This week is midterms...only 8 more weeks left in the semester after this week! I have a mw's appointment tomorrow. 

Well, I'm going to cut this short as it's almost 12:45 and I need to get some sleep. I'm sorry if I missed anyone or anything, I'll try to get back on tomorrow. Talk to you ladies later. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies I appreciate all of your wonderful prayers and responses. Things are not perfect yet but I believe and I trust that God will pull us through this. Thanks so much!


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies..AF has still not shown up, i thought she might after seeing some pink cm when I wiped yesterday..but there were no cramps and no AF


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> hey ladies..AF has still not shown up, i thought she might after seeing some pink cm when I wiped yesterday..but there were no cramps and no AF

Wishing you loads of luck!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks..Love the new pic!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Msk, I like the new pic.

Vrain, please keep us posted.

Purple, I am glad you are doing well. 

Afm, I have a post op visit today. Back to work on Monday. :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Msk, I like the new pic.
> 
> Vrain, please keep us posted.
> 
> Purple, I am glad you are doing well.
> 
> Afm, I have a post op visit today. Back to work on Monday. :cry:

I know the feeling. I am grateful to have a job but I am so tired of working! I need to win it BIG somewhere lol. :haha:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Vrainoire said:
 

> hey ladies..AF has still not shown up, i thought she might after seeing some pink cm when I wiped yesterday..but there were no cramps and no AF

Has AF ever been this late before??? If I were you, I'd call my OB/GYN and ask if I could get a blood test done. :D

There's this show on Discovery Health called "I didn't know I was pregnant" and every other woman up there took a home pregnancy test after their period was late and it came back negative...but they ended up being preggers anyway. :shrug:


----------



## InLuv2

Vrainoire said:


> hey ladies..AF has still not shown up, i thought she might after seeing some pink cm when I wiped yesterday..but there were no cramps and no AF

Vrainoire, SOUNDS GOOD! Are you planning to test?


----------



## InLuv2

PurpleKisses said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies..AF has still not shown up, i thought she might after seeing some pink cm when I wiped yesterday..but there were no cramps and no AF
> 
> Has AF ever been this late before??? If I were you, I'd call my OB/GYN and ask if I could get a blood test done. :D
> 
> There's this show on Discovery Health called "I didn't know I was pregnant" and every other woman up there took a home pregnancy test after their period was late and it came back negative...but they ended up being preggers anyway. :shrug:Click to expand...

PurpleKisses, I'm so addicted to that channel. However, some of the stories amaze me. I knew each time with my kiddies :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yeah I cant get with that show for some reason! I cant believe that you deliver an 8lb baby and not know you are preggers. I can see the first 3-4 months but not after that. :shrug: I am addicted to TLC too. I love a baby story and I tape it everyday. I try to imagine my own birth through theirs:haha:. I want to try natural but I know I am horrible with pain. Im gonna see how long I can go before I holla, EPIDURAL!!!:haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

I love that show too. Some of them I can understand like the ones who have irregular cycles. There are some who have a cycle the whole 9 months. I told my friend that and she is preggers now. She told me that was one of the benefits of being preggars, "no cycles." LOL


----------



## PurpleKisses

InLuv2 said:


> PurpleKisses said:
> 
> 
> PurpleKisses, I'm so addicted to that channel. However, some of the stories amaze me. I knew each time with my kiddies :)
> 
> Sometimes, I look at that show and think, "I wish I didn't know I was pregnant"...jokingly, of course lol...but between this pregnancy and when I was preggers with DS, I think I've had every symptom in the book. My morning sickness was unmistakable...not to mention other body changes. With DS, my mom found out when I was like 5 or 6 weeks...not because I told her, but because my body changed so dramatically lol. I always wonder what it would be like not to have all of those symptoms...
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I cant get with that show for some reason! I cant believe that you deliver an 8lb baby and not know you are preggers. I can see the first 3-4 months but not after that. :shrug: I am addicted to TLC too. I love a baby story and I tape it everyday. I try to imagine my own birth through theirs:haha:. I want to try natural but I know I am horrible with pain. Im gonna see how long I can go before I holla, EPIDURAL!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> They had a thread in 2nd tri about that! There were a few ladies that had actually experienced that...one member posted a pic of when she was about 6 or so months and you would've never guessed she was pregnant! I was like wow, where was baby hiding?! LOL. I love your pic! I need to take some belly pics...it's weird because from the front my belly doesn't look very big, but once I turn to the side, it's a completely different story lol!
> 
> With DS, I didn't get an epidural...well, at one point I asked for one but since I'd had back surgery some years back, I couldn't get one. They gave me an IV med, though...it took the edge off of the contractions for the 1st half of my labor and it helped me to sleep between contractions for the 2nd half lol...I remember a good part of it and it wasn't _that_ bad...my doc even numbed me down there before DS came out so I didn't feel myself tear...from everyone I've talked to on here, I seem to be the only one that had a very considerate OB/GYN, though lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> I love that show too. Some of them I can understand like the ones who have irregular cycles. There are some who have a cycle the whole 9 months. I told my friend that and she is preggers now. She told me that was one of the benefits of being preggars, "no cycles." LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah my mom had what she thought was a cycle for the 1st few months with me. She didn't find out she was preggers until about 3 or 4 months because she didn't have any morning sickness, either...my mom was so lucky lol. I can understand where your friend is coming from, though...I used to get horrible cramps before I became pregnant with DS so I definitely didn't miss them lol..Click to expand...


----------



## Vrainoire

PurpleKisses said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies..AF has still not shown up, i thought she might after seeing some pink cm when I wiped yesterday..but there were no cramps and no AF
> 
> Has AF ever been this late before??? If I were you, I'd call my OB/GYN and ask if I could get a blood test done. :D
> 
> There's this show on Discovery Health called "I didn't know I was pregnant" and every other woman up there took a home pregnancy test after their period was late and it came back negative...but they ended up being preggers anyway. :shrug:Click to expand...

I have never been later than a day..so what up with this..idk!! i'm kind of worried tho because i do check my cervix and I periodically get blood.. but it seems to only be in that area and not enough to be seen when i wipe so idk..i think that preggo or not a doctors visit is in order...but I do watch that show..it kind of gives me hope..lol


----------



## PurpleKisses

Vrainoire said:


> PurpleKisses said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies..AF has still not shown up, i thought she might after seeing some pink cm when I wiped yesterday..but there were no cramps and no AF
> 
> Has AF ever been this late before??? If I were you, I'd call my OB/GYN and ask if I could get a blood test done. :D
> 
> There's this show on Discovery Health called "I didn't know I was pregnant" and every other woman up there took a home pregnancy test after their period was late and it came back negative...but they ended up being preggers anyway. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been later than a day..so what up with this..idk!! i'm kind of worried tho because i do check my cervix and I periodically get blood.. but it seems to only be in that area and not enough to be seen when i wipe so idk..i think that preggo or not a doctors visit is in order...but I do watch that show..it kind of gives me hope..lolClick to expand...

Have you noticed any other symptoms? Not trying to be all in your business but is your cervix closed when you check it? During early pregnancy your cervix can get really sensitive because of all of the hormones and stuff...I don't remember having any spotting that early in this pregnancy...I think with DS I did......yep, I remember having pink spotting like AF was coming but lighter...I only remember it because I kept trying to make myself believe that I was about to get my period lol (I was only 19)...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> PurpleKisses said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies..AF has still not shown up, i thought she might after seeing some pink cm when I wiped yesterday..but there were no cramps and no AF
> 
> Has AF ever been this late before??? If I were you, I'd call my OB/GYN and ask if I could get a blood test done. :D
> 
> There's this show on Discovery Health called "I didn't know I was pregnant" and every other woman up there took a home pregnancy test after their period was late and it came back negative...but they ended up being preggers anyway. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been later than a day..so what up with this..idk!! i'm kind of worried tho because i do check my cervix and I periodically get blood.. but it seems to only be in that area and not enough to be seen when i wipe so idk..i think that preggo or not a doctors visit is in order...but I do watch that show..it kind of gives me hope..lolClick to expand...

Vrainoire: Keep us posted on the results from the dr.:happydance:


----------



## iamrestored77

All is well on this end :). Period started right now time again this month, 28 day cycle. Before I had TR periods was long and started 2 times in one month. Blessed to be restored :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

iamrestored77 said:


> All is well on this end :). Period started right now time again this month, 28 day cycle. Before I had TR periods was long and started 2 times in one month. Blessed to be restored :)

Thats awesome. Im sure with having regular cycles its bound to happen again for you very soon. Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

:wave: Hey ladies,

Just checking in to say hello.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies,

Ready-I am doing great, hope you are healing well

MrsKC- I hope you are doing great too, love the profile pic

Vraine-I hope the witch stays away

IamRestored- Glad your cycles are regulated, love your profile pic

Purple- I hope school is going great, hows the baby?

InLuv2- how are you?

AFM- I have an RE appointment tomorrow. I am 9dpo today and I'm going in to see if I'm not pg, what will the plan be, I will be ready to get started when Af shows. I hope she stays away. I'm praying that it's God's will that this is our month, but if not we will see what's next. I will update tomorrow.


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Ready-I am doing great, hope you are healing well
> 
> MrsKC- I hope you are doing great too, love the profile pic
> 
> Vraine-I hope the witch stays away
> 
> IamRestored- Glad your cycles are regulated, love your profile pic
> 
> Purple- I hope school is going great, hows the baby?
> 
> InLuv2- how are you?
> 
> AFM- I have an RE appointment tomorrow. I am 9dpo today and I'm going in to see if I'm not pg, what will the plan be, I will be ready to get started when Af shows. I hope she stays away. I'm praying that it's God's will that this is our month, but if not we will see what's next. I will update tomorrow.

Hey Futuremommie,
I'm doing okay. Just trying to relax and not get myself worked up for a let down. My hubbs tells me not to get caught up in the hype. BUT, for women we are caught up in the hype regardless :) we are either waiting on AF or a BFP..... He trys to protect my feelings from any let downs...

I'm right there with you 7dpo (or close):thumbup:

Good Luck to you, I hope it comes back a favorable :bfp:


----------



## InLuv2

Quick Hello to all the ladies, How u doin?

AFM-Doing well, just trying to stay busy and stay away from testing..

I ordered a round of new books from Amazon to keep me busy in addition to my regular class work:dohh: Haven't been motivated to hit the gym at all this week, I guess it's mental IDK. My skin seems horrible for some reason, I ordered a facial appt. for thursday. I have the same big bloated tummy which I cannot explain, and last night I almost had a moment with Up n Chuck!! lol could have been the sushi but we will see soon!

Well have a great evening ALL...

~Val~


----------



## mrskcbrown

Purple, love the profile pic! You go girl!:thumbup:


----------



## InLuv2

PurpleKisses!!!!!
THE CUTEST BELLY EVER ;)

LUVS IT!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Thanks ladies!

~MrsK, I forgot to tell you that I liked your bump pic the last time I posted...my memory has been HORRIBLE lately...baby brain is in full effect lol. WOW are you really 22 weeks?? Time is really flying! 

~Hey future! Yes, school is going great...it's keeping me busy and helping the weeks pass quickly. Baby is doing great. I just went to see my mw yesterday...her hb was in the 150s and she's measuring great. Praying for a BFP for you!! :dust:

~Inluv, when are you planning to test?? I'm getting excited lol! I can understand not wanting to get your hopes up...so I'll be excited enough for the both of us lol. :D

~Iam, it's great that your cycles are regular now. I remember when I first came off of birth control, my periods were very irregular for the first few months...like I would bleed or spot for half of the month and then I may or may not have a period...I thought things would never normalize themselves again, but I know how relieved I was when my cycles became regular...it's a wonderful feeling. :)

I hope I didn't miss anyone...well I have homework to get done. I somehow forgot about it and luckily, one of my classmates reminded me of it earlier..then somehow I forgot again, but luckily I remembered on my own lol..

I'll be on tomorrow. Have a great night ladies. :D


----------



## Regalpeas

Stopping through. Thanks for the encouragment ladies. I hope everyone's having a great week! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi again,

Purple, that is a cute baby bump.

Vrain, how are you? Please keep us posted.

Have a great night ladies.


----------



## InLuv2

PurpleKisses said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> ~MrsK, I forgot to tell you that I liked your bump pic the last time I posted...my memory has been HORRIBLE lately...baby brain is in full effect lol. WOW are you really 22 weeks?? Time is really flying!
> 
> ~Hey future! Yes, school is going great...it's keeping me busy and helping the weeks pass quickly. Baby is doing great. I just went to see my mw yesterday...her hb was in the 150s and she's measuring great. Praying for a BFP for you!! :dust:
> 
> ~Inluv, when are you planning to test?? I'm getting excited lol! I can understand not wanting to get your hopes up...so I'll be excited enough for the both of us lol. :D
> 
> ~Iam, it's great that your cycles are regular now. I remember when I first came off of birth control, my periods were very irregular for the first few months...like I would bleed or spot for half of the month and then I may or may not have a period...I thought things would never normalize themselves again, but I know how relieved I was when my cycles became regular...it's a wonderful feeling. :)
> 
> I hope I didn't miss anyone...well I have homework to get done. I somehow forgot about it and luckily, one of my classmates reminded me of it earlier..then somehow I forgot again, but luckily I remembered on my own lol..
> 
> I'll be on tomorrow. Have a great night ladies. :D

Well PurpleKisses,
With my belly over here trying to duplicate yours I really should test lol....... <BLOATED BIG TIME> I'm a mess but will give IT some time. I don't want to :cry: any early than i have too.. My ticker states (6) more days to test so i'm holding out.

Have a great evening, I'm going back to hit the books as well.


----------



## Vrainoire

ready4onemore said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Purple, that is a cute baby bump.
> 
> Vrain, how are you? Please keep us posted.
> 
> Have a great night ladies.

I'm good i have an appointment in the morning..so hopefully i'll get a definite yes or no..to the "Am I Pregnant" question :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

@Purple: yep 22 weeks! Wow! I cant even believe it.

@Vrainoire: hope its good news for you today!

Hope everyone is doing well! Im doing 9 week grades, trying to save some of these kids butts:haha:


----------



## InLuv2

GOOD MORNING....

Just checking in :) This has so become my daily ritual BNB rocks!!

I'm off to have a facial today. For some reason, i've had breakouts for the last couple of weeks and haved never had acne as an adult! IDK what's going

Have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## Vrainoire

UPDATE: I went in they gave me a urine test..i knew it would be negative..they told me that if my cycle doesnt come when its supposed to next month, to come back and they'll do a blood test..so i'm STILL waiting..smh


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Vrain, how late is your period if I may ask? I hope you are preggo. When I was preggo with my youngest I took 2 test at the docs office and was told NOT PREGGO. Went back about 2 - 3 weeks later. Yep you are preggo. IDK :shrug: why it didn't come positive the first 2 times.

Msk, We use to do 9 weeks and I love it much better. But now they do 6 weeks.

InLuv, enjoy your facial.

Afm, I am enjoying the last few days I have of no work. Have a good day ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Vrain, how late is your period if I may ask? I hope you are preggo. When I was preggo with my youngest I took 2 test at the docs office and was told NOT PREGGO. Went back about 2 - 3 weeks later. Yep you are preggo. IDK :shrug: why it didn't come positive the first 2 times.
> 
> Msk, We use to do 9 weeks and I love it much better. But now they do 6 weeks.
> 
> InLuv, enjoy your facial.
> 
> Afm, I am enjoying the last few days I have of no work. Have a good day ladies.

Yes we use to do 6 weeks years ago but they found it unbeneficial in Memphis. All of our high schools are also on block schedules of 90 minutes, so when students transfer they dont lose credits. We have lots of transient students lol.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies... good to hear that is everyone is doing well.

Purple- i am loving the new pic, beautiful baby bump :)

Thanks for the compliment on the profile pic. My granddaughter she is 3.

afm- just chiling enjoying this day that the Lord has made :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

iamrestored77 said:


> Hey Ladies... good to hear that is everyone is doing well.
> 
> Purple- i am loving the new pic, beautiful baby bump :)
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the profile pic. My granddaughter she is 3.
> 
> afm- just chiling enjoying this day that the Lord has made :)

wow u have a granddaughter??? You look like a kid yourself! She is cute!:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

ready4onemore said:



> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Vrain, how late is your period if I may ask? I hope you are preggo. When I was preggo with my youngest I took 2 test at the docs office and was told NOT PREGGO. Went back about 2 - 3 weeks later. Yep you are preggo. IDK :shrug: why it didn't come positive the first 2 times.
> 
> Msk, We use to do 9 weeks and I love it much better. But now they do 6 weeks.
> 
> InLuv, enjoy your facial.
> 
> Afm, I am enjoying the last few days I have of no work. Have a good day ladies.

i'm 12 days late..i honestly don't know what to think at this point..they did two urine tests to be sure but being that both were negative and this is the first time i've been in this situation..they said they didn't want to order tests simply because i missed one cycle..its logical..so i can't complain..i guess i'm just gonna continue my ttc and see what happens


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv2-Enjoy your facial

MrsKC-How are you?

Purple-Love Love the profile pic!

AFM- I went to see my RE today and we are going to try IUI's w/Follistim again he is going to probably put me on 150-200 iu which is a significant increase from last time. We will begin if AF shows, I'm hoping she will stay away. We are going to try 3 rounds, hopefully it will work the first time. If after 3 rounds I'm still not pg then we need to consider IVF which I'm not sure we will consider. Anyways I'm praying for God's will.


----------



## ready4onemore

FutureMommie said:


> AFM- I went to see my RE today and we are going to try IUI's w/Follistim again he is going to probably put me on 150-200 iu which is a significant increase from last time. We will begin if AF shows, I'm hoping she will stay away. We are going to try 3 rounds, hopefully it will work the first time. If after 3 rounds I'm still not pg then we need to consider IVF which I'm not sure we will consider. Anyways I'm praying for God's will.

I will be praying for you. Please keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> InLuv2-Enjoy your facial
> 
> MrsKC-How are you?
> 
> Purple-Love Love the profile pic!
> 
> AFM- I went to see my RE today and we are going to try IUI's w/Follistim again he is going to probably put me on 150-200 iu which is a significant increase from last time. We will begin if AF shows, I'm hoping she will stay away. We are going to try 3 rounds, hopefully it will work the first time. If after 3 rounds I'm still not pg then we need to consider IVF which I'm not sure we will consider. Anyways I'm praying for God's will.

I'm pulling for you, praying and professing that you will get your blessing!


----------



## iamrestored77

Praying


----------



## FutureMommie

One of my co-workers came in with her 3month old little girl today and I held her, by the time I got back to my office, I had a huge wave of emotions and I just cried. I had no idea it would affect me that way. I just made me wonder if I will ever have that opportunity. I'm praying that I do. Please pray with me for courage to endure, be patient and wait on God's will for me.


----------



## iamrestored77

{{{{{{{{{{{FutureMommie}}}}}}}}} I am praying for you


----------



## ready4onemore

FutureMommie said:


> One of my co-workers came in with her 3month old little girl today and I held her, by the time I got back to my office, I had a huge wave of emotions and I just cried. I had no idea it would affect me that way. I just made me wonder if I will ever have that opportunity. I'm praying that I do. Please pray with me for courage to endure, be patient and wait on God's will for me.

:hugs: You know we have your back. Praying for and with you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> One of my co-workers came in with her 3month old little girl today and I held her, by the time I got back to my office, I had a huge wave of emotions and I just cried. I had no idea it would affect me that way. I just made me wonder if I will ever have that opportunity. I'm praying that I do. Please pray with me for courage to endure, be patient and wait on God's will for me.

:hugs:futuremommie:hugs: Its going to happen. Keep the faith because I *know* its hard to believe! Im praying for you to endure.:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies,

~Futuremommie, things are going to happen, just be patient. As your username says, you're a FUTURE MOMMIE. It's ok to cry. God knows that we get frustrated and down sometimes, but just don't stop believing. Lots of :hugs:

~Iam, your granddaughter is precious! I was about to ask you if that was your daughter lol..

~Vrai, guess we're into another 2WW (well, 17 days but ykwim), with you in a sense lol...keeping my fingers crossed and waiting anxiously...I don't think AF is going to show, but hey, I'm no psychic so I could be wrong...have you had any symptoms?

~Inluv, I hope you enjoyed your facial. Keep us posted. :)

~MrsK and Ready, how are you ladies??

AFM, just glad it's friday. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. :)


----------



## InLuv2

Hoping you ladies had a FAB Friday!!


----------



## Vrainoire

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> ~Futuremommie, things are going to happen, just be patient. As your username says, you're a FUTURE MOMMIE. It's ok to cry. God knows that we get frustrated and down sometimes, but just don't stop believing. Lots of :hugs:
> 
> ~Iam, your granddaughter is precious! I was about to ask you if that was your daughter lol..
> 
> ~Vrai, guess we're into another 2WW (well, 17 days but ykwim), with you in a sense lol...keeping my fingers crossed and waiting anxiously...I don't think AF is going to show, but hey, I'm no psychic so I could be wrong...have you had any symptoms?
> 
> ~Inluv, I hope you enjoyed your facial. Keep us posted. :)
> 
> ~MrsK and Ready, how are you ladies??
> 
> AFM, just glad it's friday. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. :)

 I dnt think AF is going to show either..but I've really been down playing all possible symptoms..I'm a pessimist to say the least..lol but yes..2WW here I come..AGAIN!! lol


----------



## Regalpeas

Happy Saturday everyone! :)


*Futuremommie*::hug: I know that was rough on you.:flower: Hang in there, because your day is coming!!! :) :happydance: Praying for your endurance during this difficult process! I'm here if you need to talk

*Vrain:* Did they say exactly what could be holding up your cycle(which is never late?) Did you try anything different this cycle ttc? Sorry if you've mentioned this. I didnt see it as I worked my way through the threads.

AFM, I've been having crazy PMS including tiredness, nausea and fr/heart burn. Prior to my surgery I've never had PMS so this is entirely new and extremely annoying to me. lol But I am making it through it all. AF due Monday or Tuesday. Maybe a miracle?:mrgreen:


----------



## Vrainoire

Regal-Only thing i did different this cycle was use pre seed and softcups..that was it..the doctor i saw was a fill in for my usual doctor but he suggested that I didn't ovulate which lead to the missed period..but he didn't want to do any blood work unless i miss my next period.


----------



## Regalpeas

I see. I'm praying for you to return to your normal cycle. I think you are taking the right attitude. :)


----------



## Vrainoire

yeah..i don't see the need to make a fuss about it..i know that God can make the impossible possible..so whtever comes of my situation will be good enough for me


----------



## FutureMommie

Regal- I have those same exact symptoms, and AF is due Mon. or Tuesday. I'm hoping she stays away for both of us!!!!! 

AFM- I'm feeling better today, I guess I had no idea holding a baby would make me so emotional, thanks for letting me get it off my chest, that always helps and for all the prayers! You ladies ROCK!!! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Vrainoire

I hope you ladies had a beautiful Sunday! I have another question..I didn't want to miss out on this month of TTC do to the missed period...but it seems like i will have to because If i didn't ovulate last cycle how will I know when I ovulate this cycles?? I cant chart since CD1 never happened...:shrug:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Vrain! Maybe you should use the standard dates. Start from the day your cycle should have started. Plan around the day you normally O or if you don't know day 14 which is the average date for women with a 28 days cycle (mid way). Put those days on the calendar and work you way out from there.


----------



## Regalpeas

AFM, AF came early. Not too happy about it, because I rely on an on point cycle for general tracking. Other than that I am in a prayerful mood. I may have to postpone ttc. I will know later and update you all. I am actually praying that won't be the case but I have to make ttc secondary right now. A little more info in my ttc journal. I just don't want to keep typing it because we're still in a pending stage. 

I wont be around for a week or so. I have to focus and pray hard. However know you all are in my prayers.

Babywishes to you all! Hope you all have a great week! Chat with you all soon.


:hug:
~Regalpeas



.


----------



## InLuv2

Regalpeas said:


> AFM, AF came early. Not too happy about it, because I rely on an on point cycle for general tracking. Other than that I am in a prayerful mood. I may have to postpone ttc. I will know later and update you all. I am actually praying that won't be the case but I have to make ttc secondary right now. A little more info in my ttc journal. I just don't want to keep typing it because we're still in a pending stage.
> 
> I wont be around for a week or so. I have to focus and pray hard. However know you all are in my prayers.
> 
> Babywishes to you all! Hope you all have a great week! Chat with you all soon.
> 
> 
> :hug:
> ~Regalpeas
> 
> 
> 
> .

@Regalpeas: First is First and everything else will happen in its DUE time...
Praying for you and yours,
~InLuv~


----------



## InLuv2

Hope all you lovelies had an enjoyable weekend. I celebrated my hubbs first "Sweetest Day" Oct 16th. I'm from the Midwest and it's real big back in Chicago. Hubbs, laughed and stated he never heard of it. Anywho, I am pleased with my new "bling"

It really helped me to stop thinking about TTC. He says, it's God's timing and I say true ;) Besides, we were not suppose to TTC until after 6 weeks after surgery. Let's see, that is somewhere around the last week of Oct.:angelnot: Shhhhhhhh

I'm thinking I won't even test this month (2 more days) and will just expect AF on Tues or Wed and move forward in a positive manner.....

Have a great evening y'all...just saying hey and venting at the same time.

~InLuv~


----------



## iamrestored77

Inluv2 Good luck


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I hope you all are enjoying your Sunday.

Afm, I will be returning to work. I am now fighting a cold and I really hate to feel this way. The weather here is changing and I don't like to be cold very much. 

Have a great evening ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. 

@Inluv: I am from Chicago, IL and my husband is from Richmond,VA. He doesnt believe in any sweetest day. He also had never heard of it before. Its not big deal to me now that I live in the south. Now valentines day is a different thing. We got engaged the day after valentines day and this baby is due around that same timing. We also got married june 6, 2009 and got our BFP right on our anniversary June 6, 2010. So God is really good at timing!! Glad you had a good day!

@Vrainoire: I dont know why but sometimes missed cycles happen. They use to happen to me and I would have to take provera to get them restarted. My girlfriend has missed her cycle now for 2 months and her cycles were regular always. The DR is considering putting her on provera or prometrium to get it back up again. Hope it all works out for you soon!

@Rdy: Hope your first day back at work is good, and your cold gets better!

ASM, just enjoyed being home and resting for the weekend. Church was awesome as usual. The message was, "Get up, get dressed and get going". I know thats what God has been telling me. Dont be stagnant in situations because He is ultimately the solution to everything. I was stressing over finances but God truly has opened doors and Im grateful for that!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just a quick check in. I hope everyone is doing well. Today was my first day back at work. So far so good. I hope it stays this way all day. I am still fight this cold and not feeling my best. 

Be blessed.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies! I'm sitting in training for work bored to death so decided to check in with you ladies! 

Rdy- glad your first day back is going great!

MrsKC sounds like you are in better spirits, I'm glad!

InLuv2- good luck

Afm- waiting to see if af will show tomorrow!hope it stays away!


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies, just popping in to say a quick 'hi'. I'm still on bedrest but try not to be on the computer too often. I hope everyone is doing well. Take care and Bless...


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> Hi ladies, just popping in to say a quick 'hi'. I'm still on bedrest but try not to be on the computer too often. I hope everyone is doing well. Take care and Bless...

Hope you are feeling ok while on bedrest! Look how far you are:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

FutureMommie said:


> Hey Ladies! I'm sitting in training for work bored to death so decided to check in with you ladies!
> 
> Rdy- glad your first day back is going great!
> 
> MrsKC sounds like you are in better spirits, I'm glad!
> 
> InLuv2- good luck
> 
> Afm- waiting to see if af will show tomorrow!hope it stays away!

I hope she stays away too.


----------



## InLuv2

Goodmorning ladies,
Hope all is well!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im so frustrated today because I teach in an inner city school in Memphis, TN (100% african-american) and I feel like Im just wasting my time. I give and teach out of my heart, and they dont pay attention, they want everything spoon fed to them and I hate it!:growlmad: My students are 9th graders but they are on 3rd and 4th grade levels! I get things to teach them on lower levels to try and bring them up but it seems they simply dont care. They come to class unprepared and just sit there like the info is going to jump in their brains. My daughter is further along academically than my students but she is in a county school in Southaven, MS (35% african-american, 65% white and others), where education matters.

So Im thinking of leaving the inner city after this year because these students dont challenge me. I may receive a pay cut by going to MS but the parental support and challenging students may be worth it. I dont know what to do but I think Im going to have to leave here and Ive been here 5 yrs.

Ok this is my vent today. I really want to support *our*youth but im fed up:shrug:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## InLuv2

I'm OUT ladies...
Ms. Flo showed up today like clockworth. I'm not heartbroken considering my tubes have only been free for a short period of time. 

Our short term goal for TTC is 6 months and after that we will bring in our DOC for additional help.

Have a great day all,
~Inluv~


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> Im so frustrated today because I teach in an inner city school in Memphis, TN (100% african-american) and I feel like Im just wasting my time. I give and teach out of my heart, and they dont pay attention, they want everything spoon fed to them and I hate it!:growlmad: My students are 9th graders but they are on 3rd and 4th grade levels! I get things to teach them on lower levels to try and bring them up but it seems they simply dont care. They come to class unprepared and just sit there like the info is going to jump in their brains. My daughter is further along academically than my students but she is in a county school in Southaven, MS (35% african-american, 65% white and others), where education matters.
> 
> So Im thinking of leaving the inner city after this year because these students dont challenge me. I may receive a pay cut by going to MS but the parental support and challenging students may be worth it. I dont know what to do but I think Im going to have to leave here and Ive been here 5 yrs.
> 
> Ok this is my vent today. I really want to support *our*youth but im fed up:shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

It's hard when you are helping others and they won't help themselves....follow your heart & passion.....


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> I'm OUT ladies...
> Ms. Flo showed up today like clockworth. I'm not heartbroken considering my tubes have only been free for a short period of time.
> 
> Our short term goal for TTC is 6 months and after that we will bring in our DOC for additional help.
> 
> Have a great day all,
> ~Inluv~

:hugs:Sorry to hear this! 6 months is a good amount of time to TTC. It took us 16 months after seeing our specialist. Im wishing you all the best and a speedy BFP!:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

inluv- sorry to hear about AF, glad ur staying positive

Mrskc- my aunt has been teaching here in south carolina for over 25 years and when I hear her classroom stories i find myself in disbelief..for example during spirit week they had "oldies day" so rather than the kids dressing up in the different decades they came dressed as senior citizens..my first thought was how dumb could these kids be but then it dawned on me..these children (black children) had parents who could not tell them any better..so I would say to stay and be the example..those children have been given up on so many times, and there teachers pass them along setting them up for even more failure..i know it is very frustrating but their ignorance obscures their perception of their future..they don't understand how bad off they are so they lack the drive to push themselves..just try to be a beacon a little while longer :hugs:

AFM- just chillin in another 2WW..i may be BD'ing:sex: for the heck of it..but i don't see anything wrong with that:winkwink:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> inluv- sorry to hear about AF, glad ur staying positive
> 
> Mrskc- my aunt has been teaching here in south carolina for over 25 years and when I hear her classroom stories i find myself in disbelief..for example during spirit week they had "oldies day" so rather than the kids dressing up in the different decades they came dressed as senior citizens..my first thought was how dumb could these kids be but then it dawned on me..these children (black children) had parents who could not tell them any better..so I would say to stay and be the example..those children have been given up on so many times, and there teachers pass them along setting them up for even more failure..i know it is very frustrating but their ignorance obscures their perception of their future..they don't understand how bad off they are so they lack the drive to push themselves..just try to be a beacon a little while longer :hugs:
> 
> AFM- just chillin in another 2WW..i may be BD'ing:sex: for the heck of it..but i don't see anything wrong with that:winkwink:

Thx Vrainoire. Im trying to stay because I do really love them a lot but Im so tired of them at the same time. Their parents dont care. One student told me, "look at our environment, look at our school, look at our parents. We cant learn here, we have no chance, we live in the hood. You live in a nice neighborhood, with good "white" folks who care". I said, I come from the hood. I lived on the west side of chicago and went to inner city schools, just like you. So dont give me that crap. You do because you want to do better, stop blaming others:growlmad:. 

The pay cut is so huge from one state to the next (TN to MS) that I may have to just stay put a while. At least until hubby gets out of school and gets his counseling center opened.:shrug:


----------



## iamrestored77

Inluv- sorry to hear. Your atitude is like mine. Had TR Aug last month first month unprotected.

Mrsbrwn-I pray that God will lead you to where he sees you to be. Sorry its not wrking out there. 

Vra- Enjoy 

kareen- I know bedrest suck. your getting very close 

Ready- how u feeling girl?

afm- just chilling. Enjoying cuddle time its cold and raining <3


----------



## InLuv2

iamrestored77 said:


> Inluv- sorry to hear. Your atitude is like mine. Had TR Aug last month first month unprotected.
> 
> Mrsbrwn-I pray that God will lead you to where he sees you to be. Sorry its not wrking out there.
> 
> Vra- Enjoy
> 
> kareen- I know bedrest suck. your getting very close
> 
> Ready- how u feeling girl?
> 
> afm- just chilling. Enjoying cuddle time its cold and raining <3

@Iamrestored, we will get there! Good News is soon to come :)


----------



## InLuv2

Vrainoire said:


> inluv- sorry to hear about AF, glad ur staying positive
> 
> Mrskc- my aunt has been teaching here in south carolina for over 25 years and when I hear her classroom stories i find myself in disbelief..for example during spirit week they had "oldies day" so rather than the kids dressing up in the different decades they came dressed as senior citizens..my first thought was how dumb could these kids be but then it dawned on me..these children (black children) had parents who could not tell them any better..so I would say to stay and be the example..those children have been given up on so many times, and there teachers pass them along setting them up for even more failure..i know it is very frustrating but their ignorance obscures their perception of their future..they don't understand how bad off they are so they lack the drive to push themselves..just try to be a beacon a little while longer :hugs:
> 
> AFM- just chillin in another 2WW..i may be BD'ing:sex: for the heck of it..but i don't see anything wrong with that:winkwink:

@VrainoireThank you... Have to stay "Positive". It's been so many years my body has to catch up to its new found ability to have babies :)


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- It's so sad that kids don't always take advantage of those good teachers like you who actually care and want kids to succeed. The desire to learn really begins at home,it's unfortunate that so many of our kids have parents that aren't involved in their kids academic ability. I know that you will make the right decision.

InLuv2 Sorry the witch showed! She showed for me today too just like clock work but I guess we can both be thankful that we have regular cycles.

AFM as I said the witch showed, so I go in for an ultrasound on Friday morning and I will be starting follistim on cd5-9 and when I O I will have an IUI! I told my dh today that we only had 3 more chances and if it didn't happen then we were at the end of the road. He assured me that we weren't and that if we needed to pursue IVF we would, and that we would have a baby. I love him so much! Anyways I'm continuing to pray for God's will and for him to close the doors that are not meant for us to pass thru and open the ones that are. I'm feeling a little lost today, hopefully I will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi all just checking in to see how everyone is doing,For the ones PG glad to see that you all are doin well,

The TTC ones like myself good luck and BABY DUST to you all

AFM,Finished my first round of clomid on sunday,so just waiting to ovulate,My niece just had a little girl last Wednesday so this has made me more determined to get PG sooner rather than later....


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Msk, I hate that the kids make you feel that way. That will look back years from now and wished they would listen to you.

iamrestored, I am good. How are you?

Vraine, I hope you get your BFP

Futuremommie, I am rooting for you. Your DH sounds so sweet and supportive.

Have a good night ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! Hopefully today will be a better day. Im going to stick it out because the pay is so much better and with the baby coming and hubby not really working in his desired field yet, sigh.....I think I will stay.

23 weeks tomorrow, wow! Baby is moving like a somersault......


----------



## FutureMommie

Not really sure how I feel today! I've been away all week for work so I'm ready to head home tomorrow and see my hubby! 

I hope all of you ladies are doing great.


----------



## InLuv2

Hey All,
Just thought I'd share my attempt to lure my TR doctor into giving me a little boost in fertlity ;) NOT 

His reply was serious and to the point! "Do not rush, and please just pay attention to the timing of intercourse section of your medical instructions" I quickly replied ok Dr. Levin, you are the boss :) 

With that said, I've ordered ovulation test strips and will be in tune with my days to get my :sex: on. Guess we will follow the every other day recommendation vs. everyday since this lowers the:spermy: count!

Also, I used a new site (Webmd) to predict my O period and was shocked to say that i would have missed my TIME. countdowntopregnancy predicts my O on 11/2. Webmd suggests my peak period is 10/27 -11/1.

Hoping for some good results for the month of November.

Have a great evening ladies!


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> Hey All,
> Just thought I'd share my attempt to lure my TR doctor into giving me a little boost in fertlity ;) NOT
> 
> His reply was serious and to the point! "Do not rush, and please just pay attention to the timing of intercourse section of your medical instructions" I quickly replied ok Dr. Levin, you are the boss :)
> 
> With that said, I've ordered ovulation test strips and will be in tune with my days to get my :sex: on. Guess we will follow the every other day recommendation vs. everyday since this lowers the:spermy: count!
> 
> Also, I used a new site (Webmd) to predict my O period and was shocked to say that i would have missed my TIME. countdowntopregnancy predicts my O on 11/2. Webmd suggests my peak period is 10/27 -11/1.
> 
> Hoping for some good results for the month of November.
> 
> Have a great evening ladies!

Those sites are great especially webmd but have you ever tried charting your cycle? I found that to be the most accurate in my conception. I kept trying to find my O date and I was missing it quite often. If your cycles are the exact same every month then you should be good. Wishing u lots of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> InLuv2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> Just thought I'd share my attempt to lure my TR doctor into giving me a little boost in fertlity ;) NOT
> 
> His reply was serious and to the point! "Do not rush, and please just pay attention to the timing of intercourse section of your medical instructions" I quickly replied ok Dr. Levin, you are the boss :)
> 
> With that said, I've ordered ovulation test strips and will be in tune with my days to get my :sex: on. Guess we will follow the every other day recommendation vs. everyday since this lowers the:spermy: count!
> 
> Also, I used a new site (Webmd) to predict my O period and was shocked to say that i would have missed my TIME. countdowntopregnancy predicts my O on 11/2. Webmd suggests my peak period is 10/27 -11/1.
> 
> Hoping for some good results for the month of November.
> 
> Have a great evening ladies!
> 
> Those sites are great especially webmd but have you ever tried charting your cycle? I found that to be the most accurate in my conception. I kept trying to find my O date and I was missing it quite often. If your cycles are the exact same every month then you should be good. Wishing u lots of luck!:thumbup:Click to expand...

@Mrskcbrown, No I have not started to chart my cycle. I haven't worried about TTCing in so long lol....I will have to Google charting and get busy.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

InLuv, you can you use mymonthlycycles.com and/or fertilityfriend.com to chart.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## InLuv2

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> InLuv, you can you use mymonthlycycles.com and/or fertilityfriend.com to chart.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.

@Ready,
thanks for the information :) I will look into both. My hubbs brought an ovulation test kit home today lol.....He means business OMG..

Hope you are feeling great...I see you are 15 days post! GO GIRL

~InLuv~


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes I loved fertility friend myself. I am still on there in the forums sometimes. I found it to be really accurate. GL!:thumbup:


----------



## InLuv2

Okay ladies,
Picked up a basal themometer today and i'm ready to get this :bfp: soon. Ahhh yes nature cannot be rushed, however I'm focused on "timing" this go round.

Hope all is well and that you lovelies have a great weekend. 

AFM, heading to Virginia to hangout with my stepdaughter & hubbs of course. It's parent's weekend for band members.

Peace & Blessings,
~In Luv~


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies i'm feeling like i may be done with this cycle soon..i'm cramping and my mood has gotten crabby all of a sudden..i really just want to sleep but i'm "granny sitting" so i have to make sure my grandma doesn't stray off


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies...just stopping in to say hi. hope everyone has a great weekend. the kids have a day off tomorrow so hopefully I can muster up some energy to make some cupcakes with them. Take care...


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, just checking in... 

My OH surprised me on Sunday...he came back to stay :happydance:. His ex made him lose his job in DE so he decided to come back here. It's a long story and please don't ask me why she would do that, but she's a very bitter woman. Apparently, she's jealous of our relationship...and his daughter is upset that he's back here because her mother said he moved back to be with "that girl" (me)...so that's what his daughter referred to me as in a text to him once...I felt totally disrespected, but he handled the situation accordingly. He had orientation at his new job today so I'm hoping everything went well...so I'm hoping everything went well and he starts soon. I haven't talked to him since this morning, but he should be home soon. :) It's so much easier having him around...he's been spoiling me ever since he's been back and it made me realize how much I really missed him. If everything goes as planned, DS will be back to stay in December so I'm as happy as a clam...and the icing on the cake were my midterm grades. I got 6 A's, a B and a B-....so proud of myself. :D

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well. 

Inluv, I'm sorry AF showed...I was really excited for you...but there's always next month. :hugs:

Vrai, I'm hoping that it's not AF....that would mean that she's almost 3 weeks late?? Hmm...

How is everyone else?? I think I went back 3 pages, but I can't remember everything I've read (baby brain- please excuse :wacko:) lol...my memory is truly awful...like I had went to the grocery store the other day and would've forgotten half of the bags in the trunk if it wasn't for my OH...

Well, I gotta go...hopefully, I'll be back on tomorrow...if not, I hope you ladies have a great weekend :D


----------



## Vrainoire

Purple- Glad to see everything is going well for you! I hope its not AF either..OH is very set on believing i'm preggo..AF could come and he would still try to tell me she isn't here..lol


----------



## InLuv2

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in...
> 
> My OH surprised me on Sunday...he came back to stay :happydance:. His ex made him lose his job in DE so he decided to come back here. It's a long story and please don't ask me why she would do that, but she's a very bitter woman. Apparently, she's jealous of our relationship...and his daughter is upset that he's back here because her mother said he moved back to be with "that girl" (me)...so that's what his daughter referred to me as in a text to him once...I felt totally disrespected, but he handled the situation accordingly. He had orientation at his new job today so I'm hoping everything went well...so I'm hoping everything went well and he starts soon. I haven't talked to him since this morning, but he should be home soon. :) It's so much easier having him around...he's been spoiling me ever since he's been back and it made me realize how much I really missed him. If everything goes as planned, DS will be back to stay in December so I'm as happy as a clam...and the icing on the cake were my midterm grades. I got 6 A's, a B and a B-....so proud of myself. :D
> 
> Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Inluv, I'm sorry AF showed...I was really excited for you...but there's always next month. :hugs:
> 
> Vrai, I'm hoping that it's not AF....that would mean that she's almost 3 weeks late?? Hmm...
> 
> How is everyone else?? I think I went back 3 pages, but I can't remember everything I've read (baby brain- please excuse :wacko:) lol...my memory is truly awful...like I had went to the grocery store the other day and would've forgotten half of the bags in the trunk if it wasn't for my OH...
> 
> Well, I gotta go...hopefully, I'll be back on tomorrow...if not, I hope you ladies have a great weekend :D

Wow, many blessings going on for you..... It's all according to his will! I've come to peace with this cycle (lol) I will lasso a little :spermy: soon!
Have a great weekend as well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats purple. I am so glad that everything is going well with you and OH. It probably feels good to know that your baby will be home very soon as well. I hope that everything works in your Oh's favor with his job.
Im 6 months today and just trying to wrap my mind around that.
Praying for everyone who is TTCing I just know someone is bound to get this BFP very soon and I just cant wait!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Vrain, I hope it not AF. You could be having baby mood swings. 

Purple, I am glad you OH is back. I know you are very happy. I hope all goes well with his new job too.

Mrsk, Wow 6 months alright? I seems like just yesterday you were 12 weeks. You will be posting a baby pic soon.

Have a great night ladies.


----------



## InLuv2

Just wondering for those of us trying to conceive what have you done differently month to month? What was learned? What are you adding? etc...

What methods do you use to occupy your mental/emotions all while getting prepped to conceive each month?

I will go first :)
This pregnancy cycle:

I added Fertiliaid to prep for pregnancy and so has my hubbs.
I started drinking tons more water as I've read it helps with fertility and flushing of toxins.
I plan to incorporate yoga into my world beginning this cycle.
I have set a goal to exercise at least 30 minutes everyday.
Charting & Basal temping of course.
Extra Omega 3 6 9
Drinking green tea daily.
Daily prayer.
Being positive, reflecting positive vibes, claiming victory and simply staying busy.

So there's my new cycle goals, what's yours?

Sharing is caring ladies, I'm listening :happydance:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Inluv~ sounds like some great goals. A few months before I got my BFP, my OH had gotten me into drinking "alkaline water". The water we drink is just distilled water with trace minerals added to it. It has a higher pH than tap and bottle waters and the mineral concentration is supposed to be really good at balancing your body and bodily functions. I can't say for sure if that's what did it for us, but as I've mentioned before, my OH was told that he was basically infertile. He's really into the "alkaline diet" which consists of a lot of fruits and veggies...so I had started eating more fruits and veggies as well. The only thing we did differently that month in particular was we BD'd on O day instead of a couple days before. We didn't plan it that way, it just kinda happened that way. That month, I thought for sure that we wouldn't get our BFP because every site I had read said that it's best to BD a day or two before...but honestly, I don't think his little swimmers were living that long. Oh, and I love green tea (with lemon juice and raw honey)...I used to drink it everyday before I got pregnant and now I still drink it most days.

MrsK~ WOW! I still remember when you were like 7 or 8 weeks! Time is really moving fast :D

Ready~How are you??

OH officially starts his job next week so he's happy. There's a lot of stuff we still need to get for ladybug. I've managed to buy all of her clothes, now we just need the car seat, stroller, etc. 

I gotta go...I have class in a hour. You ladies take care. :hugs: :D


----------



## FutureMommie

Night nurse- good luck, I hope clomid does the trick!

InLuv2- Good luck this cycle and have a safe trip to VA

Purple- Glad you OH is back at home with you, and way to go with the awesome grades, I know you must be proud!

AFM- I went for my ultrasound today, no cyst, and none of the fibroids have grown back so I start my follistim tonight and then next thursday I go back for another ultrasound do see how my follies are growing. I'm excited to get started.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Night nurse- good luck, I hope clomid does the trick!
> 
> InLuv2- Good luck this cycle and have a safe trip to VA
> 
> Purple- Glad you OH is back at home with you, and way to go with the awesome grades, I know you must be proud!
> 
> AFM- I went for my ultrasound today, no cyst, and none of the fibroids have grown back so I start my follistim tonight and then next thursday I go back for another ultrasound do see how my follies are growing. I'm excited to get started.

:happydance:I am so happy for you. I truly hope it all works out and ends in a BFP!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

InLuv, you have a great plan. I haven't started TTC as yet. Have some things I want to take care of first. I hope it works out for you.

Futuremommie, I am over the top excited for you. 

Purple, I am doing well. You are getting closer to your due date, must be exciting.

Have a blessed day ladies.


----------



## PurpleKisses

So, I'm back again. OH has insisted that I rest, so I'm bored out of my mind lol..



FutureMommie said:


> Purple- Glad you OH is back at home with you, and way to go with the awesome grades, I know you must be proud!
> 
> AFM- I went for my ultrasound today, no cyst, and none of the fibroids have grown back so I start my follistim tonight and then next thursday I go back for another ultrasound do see how my follies are growing. I'm excited to get started.

I am! I'm just glad all of my hard work is paying off. :)

I'm excited for you! So glad everything looks good, pretty soon you're going to have a BFP!!



ready4onemore said:


> Purple, I am doing well. You are getting closer to your due date, must be exciting.

I'm glad you're doing well, ready. :D

I feel so close, yet so far from my due date lol...it's getting to that point where I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'm going to get a lot bigger and uncomfortable before we finally get to meet her...but it's all good...can't complain about it. :)


I'm hoping that we'll be talking about more due dates and babies soon! I'm praying for all of the ladies TTC! Have a lovely weekend ladies :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes I cant wait for more BFPs too Purple!:happydance:

Purple: Right at 30 weeks wow. I cant believe I am this close to third tri. Baby seems to be right under my ribs and is sometimes uncomfortable but oh well, I wont complain.

Tonite is pizza nite and I want to eat a lot but my daughter has a friend over so I cant pig out like I really want to LOL! I have bump pics in my journal for those of you who care to see and havent been by.

Have a great friday!:happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies, I hope that you have all had a lovely weekend.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## PurpleKisses

MrsK~I used to get that feeling, too. Now, I KNOW she's right under my ribs because I'll wake up and her foot is in my ribs lol...it's a little uncomfortable, but she tends not to kick me there very often, so I don't mind. :)

I hope that everyone had a great weekend and is a having a lovely Monday. :)


----------



## InLuv2

Hey ladies,
Hope all is well!

AFM, It's my week to chart my temps, make use of the OPK and try to simply time my:sex: right :) I'm hoping.....I'm hoping...... 

PS.....My doctor officially gave me the GREEN light to begin TTC! Shhhh he doesn't know i started early, I'm bad I know...

Well everyone have a great evening, I'm off to finish cleaning and keeping my mind occupied.

~Inluv~


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv2- Good luck! I hope yo catch that eggie!


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

Hello all im new here and looking for cycle buddies. I am curently waiting for o day and using opks, bbt, and cm testing. My lmp was 10/14/10 on 30 day cycles and on cycle #3 ttc#2...thanks looking forward to talking to u all.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrz.Lee2511 said:


> Hello all im new here and looking for cycle buddies. I am curently waiting for o day and using opks, bbt, and cm testing. My lmp was 10/14/10 on 30 day cycles and on cycle #3 ttc#2...thanks looking forward to talking to u all.

Welcome Mrz. Lee! So glad you can joining us and Im wishing you the best of luck!:hugs:

@ In luv: Hope you get everything timed just right for conception!:happydance:


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

Thank u all very much Fx and prayers being said for me and u too ...baby dust and blessings to u


----------



## Vrainoire

Welcome Mrz.Lee


----------



## FutureMommie

welcome Mrs Leez!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies I hope everything is well.

@futuremommie: how are your treatments coming along?

@vrainoire: Have you spoken to the DR yet regarding your missed cycle? I hope everything pans out for you soon!

@mrs.leez: We are behind you! It took some of us a long while and a lot of trial and error to get preggo so if we can help in anyway please let us!

@rdy4onemore: How is the job coming along? Is it getting better? I have been praying for you and that situation!

@purple: 30 weeks along wow,I am right behind you! I need to get a move on with decorating and stuff!

Hope everything is well!!!


----------



## InLuv2

Mrz.Lee2511 said:


> Hello all im new here and looking for cycle buddies. I am curently waiting for o day and using opks, bbt, and cm testing. My lmp was 10/14/10 on 30 day cycles and on cycle #3 ttc#2...thanks looking forward to talking to u all.


WELCOME MRZ. LEE
:happydance:


----------



## kareen

Mrz.Lee2511 said:


> Hello all im new here and looking for cycle buddies. I am curently waiting for o day and using opks, bbt, and cm testing. My lmp was 10/14/10 on 30 day cycles and on cycle #3 ttc#2...thanks looking forward to talking to u all.

Welcome Mrz. Lee. Hi ladies...hope all is well with you bunch.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies I hope all is well


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Mrzlee, welcome

Msk, they moved me to the front of the office today. I guess it is okay. Thanks for the prayers keep them coming. I have an interview on Thursday for a position that will be a promotion. So please keep praying.

Futuremommie, please keep us posted on your treatments and know that I am praying of you.


I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies :). How is everyone doing? Looks like I gotta go back to read past post to see what I missed. 

afm- My King and I went away for the weekend alone without the kiddos(oh yes we had a blast :) ). We went to my home time for my Granny 90th Birthday celebration :). The party was on and popping fo sho lol. Granny in a wheelchair still getting her dance on. It was nice to see family members I haven't seen in ages. We didn't plan it this way but my fertile week fall on the weekend too. My King and I had a good time. I am now in the tww :). I know the Lord will bless in his timing.

I hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

Hello ladies i hope all is well with everyone..baby dust and blessings to u all


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

iamrestored77 said:


> Hey Ladies :). How is everyone doing? Looks like I gotta go back to read past post to see what I missed.
> 
> afm- My King and I went away for the weekend alone without the kiddos(oh yes we had a blast :) ). We went to my home time for my Granny 90th Birthday celebration :). The party was on and popping fo sho lol. Granny in a wheelchair still getting her dance on. It was nice to see family members I haven't seen in ages. We didn't plan it this way but my fertile week fall on the weekend too. My King and I had a good time. I am now in the tww :). I know the Lord will bless in his timing.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone[/QU good luck and i hope god blesses u with the little one u and ur dh want so much


----------



## mrskcbrown

iamrestored77 said:


> Hey Ladies :). How is everyone doing? Looks like I gotta go back to read past post to see what I missed.
> 
> afm- My King and I went away for the weekend alone without the kiddos(oh yes we had a blast :) ). We went to my home time for my Granny 90th Birthday celebration :). The party was on and popping fo sho lol. Granny in a wheelchair still getting her dance on. It was nice to see family members I haven't seen in ages. We didn't plan it this way but my fertile week fall on the weekend too. My King and I had a good time. I am now in the tww :). I know the Lord will bless in his timing.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone

Awhh that sounds like fun. My gma is 84 and she is up and moving as well. She is not in a wheelchair but actually goes shopping on the bus and everything by herself. Its such a blessing to have the elders in our lives with such great wisdom. My gma is the reason why Im not finding out what Im having, LOL. She told me to do it like they did in her day, they never knew what they were having. Im also happy for you and DH to get that much needed time together!:hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

mrskcbrown said:


> iamrestored77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :). How is everyone doing? Looks like I gotta go back to read past post to see what I missed.
> 
> afm- My King and I went away for the weekend alone without the kiddos(oh yes we had a blast :) ). We went to my home time for my Granny 90th Birthday celebration :). The party was on and popping fo sho lol. Granny in a wheelchair still getting her dance on. It was nice to see family members I haven't seen in ages. We didn't plan it this way but my fertile week fall on the weekend too. My King and I had a good time. I am now in the tww :). I know the Lord will bless in his timing.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone
> 
> Awhh that sounds like fun. My gma is 84 and she is up and moving as well. She is not in a wheelchair but actually goes shopping on the bus and everything by herself. Its such a blessing to have the elders in our lives with such great wisdom. My gma is the reason why Im not finding out what Im having, LOL. She told me to do it like they did in her day, they never knew what they were having. Im also happy for you and DH to get that much needed time together!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :). Granny fell and had to have hip surgery last year. She was very active before the injury. She is able to walk but is afraid which is normal. Yes I agree about the wisdom. My Granny is my inspiration. Like you I didn't find out the sex of my babies because my granny said why u need to know baby? We didn't know years back. She told me to listen to what my babies were telling me. And listen to my inner knowing. And I did just that.

Thanks we needed time away :flower::happydance: The kids needed time away from us as well so they told us :flow: 

How is ur pregnancy coming?


----------



## InLuv2

Hey Ladies,
Hope everyone had a lovely Tuesday!!

AFM-Sticking to my goals for this month of TTCing and trying to remain consistent. I also added "Preseed" to my regimen. After the TR I've experienced a drought down there.....lol..... This definitely doesn't help my hubbs :spermy:!* 

HAS ANYONE USED "PRESEED" IN THE JOURNEY TO CONCEIVE (past or present)?* If so, please share your experiences.



:hug: Y'all....


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Wow....so much going on and so much to catch up on. 

Hi to all the ladies who've joined, :hugs: to the lovely pregnant ladies and :dust: to those still waiting for that blessing.

AFM, I'm still progressing down this IVF road. Hopefully, I'll have my egg collection and transfer at some point next week, or so. Praying that brings my DH and I our blessing(s)!!

Just thought to say a quick hello. Praying for everyone here. May the Good Lord meet us at our points of need!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladies. Wow....so much going on and so much to catch up on.
> 
> Hi to all the ladies who've joined, :hugs: to the lovely pregnant ladies and :dust: to those still waiting for that blessing.
> 
> AFM, I'm still progressing down this IVF road. Hopefully, I'll have my egg collection and transfer at some point next week, or so. Praying that brings my DH and I our blessing(s)!!
> 
> Just thought to say a quick hello. Praying for everyone here. May the Good Lord meet us at our points of need!

Oh Isi, I am so happy for you and I pray that you get that BFP! I know God is on your side and Im still praying for you. Come by more often, we miss you over here:cloud9:


----------



## ready4onemore

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladies. Wow....so much going on and so much to catch up on.
> 
> Hi to all the ladies who've joined, :hugs: to the lovely pregnant ladies and :dust: to those still waiting for that blessing.
> 
> AFM, I'm still progressing down this IVF road. Hopefully, I'll have my egg collection and transfer at some point next week, or so. Praying that brings my DH and I our blessing(s)!!
> 
> Just thought to say a quick hello. Praying for everyone here. May the Good Lord meet us at our points of need!

Blessings to you Buttercup. I pray the best for you and your husband.

Hello to all my beautiful ladies. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## iamrestored77

All is well on this end :). How is everyone doing?


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv- I've used preseed, I've found that you don't need to use much. Good luck I hope your get your bfp.

ISI- Good luck with the EC, I'm praying that it leads to your bfp!!!!!

AFM- I go in for a scan tomorrow to see how my follies are growing and to determine if I need my follistim dosage increased. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

Hello ladies how is everyone today..all is well with me today i think im about to o soon though because i had what i think was a positive opk today i will probly do another one this eve and bd  ... Please pray for me as i pray for u all in the ttc journey as well as those who are expecting... Good luck Isi i hope u get ur bfp.. Baby dust and blessings to u all.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! 

@Mrs. Lee: I am praying for you. Make sure to BD every other day if you got a + OPK.:thumbup:

ASM, I am doing ok. Getting bigger by the day and from what everything says my bump is viable tomorrow:happydance:. Although I asked God to keep him/her in until the timing is perfect and right now, the timing isnt perfect!

Funny thing, my students always say, "your baby daddy", and arghh that irritates me. I say no, my childs father. they say Oh you are married right? I say yes. Then they say, well am I a ******* because my parents werent married? I say no, you are children of God brought to this world for a purpose. Ughh, I hope that that terminology goes down the drain, cuz we aint no bodies baby mama!!!:growlmad::haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @Mrs. Lee: I am praying for you. Make sure to BD every other day if you got a + OPK.:thumbup:
> 
> ASM, I am doing ok. Getting bigger by the day and from what everything says my bump is viable tomorrow:happydance:. Although I asked God to keep him/her in until the timing is perfect and right now, the timing isnt perfect!
> 
> Funny thing, my students always say, "your baby daddy", and arghh that irritates me. I say no, my childs father. they say Oh you are married right? I say yes. Then they say, well am I a ******* because my parents werent married? I say no, you are children of God brought to this world for a purpose. Ughh, I hope that that terminology goes down the drain, cuz we aint no bodies baby mama!!!:growlmad::haha:

Msk, I hate the term "baby's daddy" :growlmad: I refer to my sons' father as their father or dad. I am glad those students have a teacher like you. You can and are making a difference in their life. They may not know it now but you are sowing seeds in their life and it will take root and grow. Keep it up.


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies I hope everything is good..i'm just gettin in from work but I did notice some very light pink spotting today..i hope it was IB but it may just be wishful thinking:haha:..but other than that I feel just like i did this month as far as AF..i really don't believe i'll see the witch..:cool:


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> @Mrs. Lee: I am praying for you. Make sure to BD every other day if you got a + OPK.:thumbup:
> 
> ASM, I am doing ok. Getting bigger by the day and from what everything says my bump is viable tomorrow:happydance:. Although I asked God to keep him/her in until the timing is perfect and right now, the timing isnt perfect!
> 
> Funny thing, my students always say, "your baby daddy", and arghh that irritates me. I say no, my childs father. they say Oh you are married right? I say yes. Then they say, well am I a ******* because my parents werent married? I say no, you are children of God brought to this world for a purpose. Ughh, I hope that that terminology goes down the drain, cuz we aint no bodies baby mama!!!:growlmad::haha:[/QU ok i will be sure to do that thanks for the advice... I hope u and the little one carry through ok ill keep i lifted up in prayer


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies, off topic but here it goes:

Hubby and I have to play bad cop today. My daughter didnt follow directions and so we have to ground her for a day and she has to write 25 times for what she did wrong. I would have just grounded her but hubby says we have to give her a lil bit more discipline plus she cant watch TV until she is finished writing:nope:. This is so hard for me because she likes to go out and play with her friends after school daily. Im such a push over mommy but she knows when I mean business. Our upbringings are so different. He comes from the "beat them down:haha:" type of family and me my parents were more laid back. My mom was the disciplinarian and my dad was very easy going. 

So please pray for me that we see eye to eye on this discipline thing.:shrug:I know it has to be done but I hate doing it.:nope:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I'm feeling really emotional today, I went in to have a scan to see how many follicles I had growing and have 3 on my left ovary and 2 smaller ones on my right. My IUI is scheduled for Monday, when I left the office I got really emotional because I was in a good place when we were trying on our own, I felt like I had handed it over to God, now that I'm scheduled for the IUI, I feel like I'm getting my hopes up only to be let down when AF comes. I'm not really sure how much longer I can stay on this emotional rollercoaster. My DH wants me to continue, he says that he's with me, and I know he is but I'm not sure if he knows how this impacts me emotionally. It's been 3 years in January and I think I'm almost at the end. I'm sorry to be such a downer today. I hope all of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies, I'm feeling really emotional today, I went in to have a scan to see how many follicles I had growing and have 3 on my left ovary and 2 smaller ones on my right. My IUI is scheduled for Monday, when I left the office I got really emotional because I was in a good place when we were trying on our own, I felt like I had handed it over to God, now that I'm scheduled for the IUI, I feel like I'm getting my hopes up only to be let down when AF comes. I'm not really sure how much longer I can stay on this emotional rollercoaster. My DH wants me to continue, he says that he's with me, and I know he is but I'm not sure if he knows how this impacts me emotionally. It's been 3 years in January and I think I'm almost at the end. I'm sorry to be such a downer today. I hope all of you ladies are doing well.

Futuremommie::hugs:

Its right when you are at the end of your rope that God shows up. He knows every struggle, every pain, every single time that you have petioned to him for this baby that He is going to bless you with. I know its hard to hear it from a woman that is pregnant but I want you to know that I was there right with you and right when I said I was done, I wasnt taking not one other pill nor was I going to do IUI, is when I got preggo. I had given up and gave it totally over to God. I dont believe God would give you the desire to have kids and not be well able to provide what you want. He is not a tricky or scheming God!

So scream, shout, yell and cry and when you get through, keep on praying because God will provide. If you need to take a break do so! Its ok. Im glad hubby is behind you. You know that is a blessing right there!! My hubby stood behind me but there were times when he couldnt take it and broke down and said lets just not do this. This isnt what God wants,and my hubby is in ministry so to hear that from him was truly a heart breaker.

We are here for you, in any way that we can be:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Thank so much MRSKC, your post is just what I needed to hear, thank you for always coming to my rescue when I am feeling down and out. I know HE can do all things, it just gets so hard sometimes. It's not hard coming from you, I know you have been where I am and I'm so happy for you! I hope that I'm feeling better tomorrow, for some reason today I feel defeated. MY dr's office did call back and say that I will probably hve 3 good follicles, and my lining looks great so that is a bit of good news.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Msk, I know it is how with the discipline in my house too. My hubby can be too strict to me sometimes and I am a little laid back. He says because he was a boy once before so he know. Idk :shrug: I am sure you will work it out. I use to hate to ground my boys.

Futuremommie, as Msk said we are here for you. Just know that we all will do what we can to support, encourage and whatever else we can do for you. You are truly blessed to have a hubby who is so supportive. :hugs:

Afm, the interview went well. Please keep praying that they will call me back for the 2nd interview and that I get the job. I use to work in that division before but this time I will be in a higher position working with the top people. I am ready for the growth. 

Be blessed.


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> Thank so much MRSKC, your post is just what I needed to hear, thank you for always coming to my rescue when I am feeling down and out. I know HE can do all things, it just gets so hard sometimes. It's not hard coming from you, I know you have been where I am and I'm so happy for you! I hope that I'm feeling better tomorrow, for some reason today I feel defeated. MY dr's office did call back and say that I will probably hve 3 good follicles, and my lining looks great so that is a bit of good news.[/
> 
> @FutureMommie,
> MrsK, hit it on the head!! I don't know how many times I have been told I couldn't do something, all for it to turn around and be done!!!! Stay faithful in your prayer and faith....don't lose hope as faith is all the things we hope for sight unseen...
> 
> Believe in him and he will bless you accordingly. He is blessing you now by providing you with the medical services to get you ready to conceive. God works thru man and man at this point is your (doctor)
> 
> Keep believing luv, just know that your are not alone...TRUST!!


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies, off topic but here it goes:
> 
> Hubby and I have to play bad cop today. My daughter didnt follow directions and so we have to ground her for a day and she has to write 25 times for what she did wrong. I would have just grounded her but hubby says we have to give her a lil bit more discipline plus she cant watch TV until she is finished writing:nope:. This is so hard for me because she likes to go out and play with her friends after school daily. Im such a push over mommy but she knows when I mean business. Our upbringings are so different. He comes from the "beat them down:haha:" type of family and me my parents were more laid back. My mom was the disciplinarian and my dad was very easy going.
> 
> So please pray for me that we see eye to eye on this discipline thing.:shrug:I know it has to be done but I hate doing it.:nope:


@MrsK,
lol.............I come from a beat them down neck of of the woods as well. Hubbs is doing the right thing, STOPPING the issue before it's gets out of hand. Funny that in my home I crack the whip and my hubbs is the mild enforcer, he never loses his cool..... O how I wish I was that calm. I'm raising teen boys to say the least so they can take it.....

You may not see eye to eye and that's what provides a balanced household....don't worry girly :)


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready4- Thank you so much, I am praying for you and have my fingers and toes crossed that you get the job!

InLuv2-Thank you for the encouragements, you ladies mean so much to me already and we are hundreds of miles apart.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm exhausted but I just wanted to say hey. I'll be back on tomorrow... :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies, well when I got home hubby says that he was lessening my daughters sentence and that she didnt have to stay in the house but only write 25xs. So that was fine, but then later on, we got into a disagreement on the last time we paid bills, hubby said we did something last time and I know we didnt because I handle the bills. So I said, Ok whatever because it was a losing battle. He thinks he was right so I just let him be. Well I guess he didnt like it, and so we didnt talk much last night:shrug:. 

Actually I really dont care and Im not going to say anything to him until he decides to break the silence. Call me petty but Im always the one who has to come and say something to him and Im tired of it. I did still kiss him this morning and told him that I loved him even though he didnt say he loved me back:shrug:, he can be a real asshole at times.

Ughh sometimes Im really sick of being married. Please pray for me.

I hope everyone else is having a good day!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Msk, I feel you on all it. I am always to one to say I am sorry. Even when I am right sometimes.:growlmad: that makes me mad! But I think you did right in letting it go. I don't know about your dh but when mines think he is right there is no changing his mind. :hugs: And I am always praying for each of you. 

I hope everyone is having a great Friday.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Msk, I feel you on all it. I am always to one to say I am sorry. Even when I am right sometimes.:growlmad: that makes me mad! But I think you did right in letting it go. I don't know about your dh but when mines think he is right there is no changing his mind. :hugs: And I am always praying for each of you.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Friday.

Thanks ready. He did come around a little bit, he texted me and he did right in doing so because I was not going to say anything at all:haha:. Let him feel how I feel sometimes. My friday is looking a bit better so far.:hugs:


----------



## InLuv2

Hey ladies, happy Sunday to all of you :)

AFM-been a little MIA. Hanging out with the family as well as trying to get some :sex: in. I've really tried to make it more loving vs. robotic and scheduled lol...... it's less stressful this way.

I did get a positive O on 10/28 (using 1st response) & a positive O on 10/31 (using an online OPK). I'm also experiencing spotting (by wipe only) today! IDK what this could be? (ovulation bleeding)

HELP?? Anyone ever experienced this b4?


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv- Enjoy all of the bd'ing, I've heard that sometimes you can spot a little when you O! Anyways good luck, I hope it leads to your bfp!

AFM- Tomorrow morning is my iui!


----------



## ready4onemore

FutureMommie said:


> InLuv- Enjoy all of the bd'ing, I've heard that sometimes you can spot a little when you O! Anyways good luck, I hope it leads to your bfp!
> 
> AFM- Tomorrow morning is my iui!

We will be praying for you. I hope you get your BFP. I am so excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you futuremommie! I so hope it works out in your favor!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well for everyone.

Futuremommie, please post when you can. We know God has his hands on you. :hugs:

InLuv, after your TR how long did it take to get your cycle. Sorry if that is TMI.

Msk, how are you feeling today? 

I hope everyone has a great Monday and very Blessed Week!!


----------



## Vrainoire

good morning/afternoon!!
Future- Praying for success
OAN- How is everyone?!
AFM- AF is due tomorrow and just like last month i don't think she's gonna come..but doctors told me to return if i missed another cycle so i will be in the office in the morning


----------



## InLuv2

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well for everyone.
> 
> Futuremommie, please post when you can. We know God has his hands on you. :hugs:
> 
> InLuv, after your TR how long did it take to get your cycle. Sorry if that is TMI.
> 
> Msk, how are you feeling today?
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Monday and very Blessed Week!!

@Ready,
I got my cycle a week after on schedule 9/22 and I had my surgery on 9/13. Next cycle was like clockwork too got it on 10/22. Never TMI, ask away :)


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> InLuv- Enjoy all of the bd'ing, I've heard that sometimes you can spot a little when you O! Anyways good luck, I hope it leads to your bfp!
> 
> AFM- Tomorrow morning is my iui!

@FutureMommie,
God bless you luv and the procedure will be just fine! Relax and pray :)
We are pulling for you and yours!!


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> InLuv- Enjoy all of the bd'ing, I've heard that sometimes you can spot a little when you O! Anyways good luck, I hope it leads to your bfp!
> 
> AFM- Tomorrow morning is my iui!

@FutureMommie,
O yes I' m trying to enjoy :) However my basal chart says that I O'd on 10/30 yet my OPK strips didn't turn positive until 10/31, 11/1 IDK. This is all so :dohh:


----------



## ready4onemore

InLuv2 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well for everyone.
> 
> Futuremommie, please post when you can. We know God has his hands on you. :hugs:
> 
> InLuv, after your TR how long did it take to get your cycle. Sorry if that is TMI.
> 
> Msk, how are you feeling today?
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Monday and very Blessed Week!!
> 
> @Ready,
> I got my cycle a week after on schedule 9/22 and I had my surgery on 9/13. Next cycle was like clockwork too got it on 10/22. Never TMI, ask away :)Click to expand...

Thanks. Mines never came. I am actually waiting for it too. I just want to know if it would go back to being normal.


----------



## FutureMommie

Ladies, thank you so much for your encouragement, support and prayers, The IUI went fine, I'm bloated and cramping so I know I will be O'ing sometime today. I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed that this is our month.

Vrain- I hope this is it for you!

Has anyone heard from RegalPeas? I know she was taking a mini break so just wondering!


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your encouragement, support and prayers, The IUI went fine, I'm bloated and cramping so I know I will be O'ing sometime today. I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed that this is our month.
> 
> Vrain- I hope this is it for you!
> 
> Has anyone heard from RegalPeas? I know she was taking a mini break so just wondering!

Glad all went well. Do they give you a percentage rate for conception with IUI? 
I really hope this is it for you as well!:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

Future- thanks..I hope this is it for you as well


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Future- thanks..I hope this is it for you as well

Love that little picture in your siggy Vrainoire. Awesome!:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks of the girls here made it for me..i love it! lol


----------



## iamrestored77

Hi Ladies, I ask for prayers. I feel this is the only place I can come to and feel safe. You ladies have been supportive, loving and caring. My sistah's :). I am very emotional today. It's been a long time since I've cried. I feel so alone right now. I know Jesus is with and I must climb on his lap and allow to hold me and bottle my tears.


----------



## mrskcbrown

iamrestored77 said:


> Hi Ladies, I ask for prayers. I feel this is the only place I can come to and feel safe. You ladies have been supportive, loving and caring. My sistah's :). I am very emotional today. It's been a long time since I've cried. I feel so alone right now. I know Jesus is with and I must climb on his lap and allow to hold me and bottle my tears.

Awhh:cry: Sorry that you feel this way! Cry if you need to, God has your back through it all.:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

iamrestored77 said:


> Hi Ladies, I ask for prayers. I feel this is the only place I can come to and feel safe. You ladies have been supportive, loving and caring. My sistah's :). I am very emotional today. It's been a long time since I've cried. I feel so alone right now. I know Jesus is with and I must climb on his lap and allow to hold me and bottle my tears.


This song always helps me out..Listen and be blessed:hugs:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaciGTJemn8


----------



## ready4onemore

Futuremommie, I am glad it all went well.

Vrain, love you new siggy.

Iam, I hope you get to feeling better. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## Vrainoire

oh my God!! ladies do u see that i'm on cycle day 61...WTF??!!i was due for bloods today..but i just don't want to waste those peoples good technology and my cycle shows up..but this is crazy..i honestly feel like i'm preggo why can't i just get a BFP?!!! but..enough with the wishful thinking right? lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> oh my God!! ladies do u see that i'm on cycle day 61...WTF??!!i was due for bloods today..but i just don't want to waste those peoples good technology and my cycle shows up..but this is crazy..i honestly feel like i'm preggo why can't i just get a BFP?!!! but..enough with the wishful thinking right? lol

Hey!

So if they take your bloods wont they be able to tell you whats going on and get you on some medication to jump start your cycle? Hopefully you are preggo but if not get to the docs lady so you can get the ball rolling.:winkwink:


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> oh my God!! ladies do u see that i'm on cycle day 61...WTF??!!i was due for bloods today..but i just don't want to waste those peoples good technology and my cycle shows up..but this is crazy..i honestly feel like i'm preggo why can't i just get a BFP?!!! but..enough with the wishful thinking right? lol

I agree with Msk. Get the bloodwork done.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> oh my God!! ladies do u see that i'm on cycle day 61...WTF??!!i was due for bloods today..but i just don't want to waste those peoples good technology and my cycle shows up..but this is crazy..i honestly feel like i'm preggo why can't i just get a BFP?!!! but..enough with the wishful thinking right? lol
> 
> I agree with Msk. Get the bloodwork done.Click to expand...

I cant believe that its been almost a month since your TR! WOW! When are you going to start TTCing?:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

I have to wait until I get my cycle. I have not had one since TR.:shrug: Funny thing is I actually want it. I called the doctor's office last week and the nurse said if no cycle by next week to call back. I think I have a little cramping today but we will see what happens.


----------



## Vrainoire

at any rate i missed my Doc appointment..if i'm not preggo i demand an explanation I need to know a cause for this before they give me any meds to start my cycle..i understand that it my be normal to just randomly skip a month(even though i've never been late) but to skip 2 consecutively makes me scratch my head..i need to find this underlying issue..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> at any rate i missed my Doc appointment..if i'm not preggo i demand an explanation I need to know a cause for this before they give me any meds to start my cycle..i understand that it my be normal to just randomly skip a month(even though i've never been late) but to skip 2 consecutively makes me scratch my head..i need to find this underlying issue..

Thats very true and I can see your concern before taking meds. If its not normal to miss a month or two then yes ask questions. Are you positive that you ovulated these last months? I know sometimes getting a + on those 2 line tests can be inaccurate. I use to use the ones with the smiley faces so I knew for sure. I also use to miss periods for 7 months at a time, and then I would have them every month, it wasnt until I was 34 yrs old that I was diagnosed with PCOS and I had already had a daughter at 26, when I was having more regular cycles. So I guess sometimes it varies, but I dont think they will have a definitive answer for you, just possibilities. Even if you look online they dont have anything thats 100% positive as to why you are missing your cycles. Good luck to you and I hope this is resolved soon.:thumbup:


----------



## iamrestored77

Thanks for your prayers and support :). I am a lot better today


----------



## Vrainoire

Mrsckc- I agree..there are only pipe dreams online..and the DR can only give me possibilities.. the only one I consider would be PCOS but so far i've only missed 2 cycles and i've read that ammenorhea is when you missed 3..my cousin has PCOS and she would miss cycles since puberty..she's now 32...but i'm 21 and i started my period at 12 and this is my first missed period..i hope this is not the case tho


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Mrsckc- I agree..there are only pipe dreams online..and the DR can only give me possibilities.. the only one I consider would be PCOS but so far i've only missed 2 cycles and i've read that ammenorhea is when you missed 3..my cousin has PCOS and she would miss cycles since puberty..she's now 32...but i'm 21 and i started my period at 12 and this is my first missed period..i hope this is not the case tho

I too hope that it is not the case but if it is there are great meds out there that can regulate your cycles and get your BFP, Im living proof:thumbup:


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies. I've been MIA lately as I'm just not feeling to well. Nothing serious, just tired and achy and extremely uncomfortable. Just anticipating the arrival of this little one. I hope everyone is doing well. Keep praying and keep your heads up...He really does hear you ;-)


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, just stopping by to say hey. 

Vrai~I say go to the doc...after all, that's what their technology and tests are there for. :thumbup: I personally think that you're preggers, but at the same time something could be going on that may need a doc's attention...I say go to the docs and let them run the tests, just to be on the safe side and to hopefully get some answers. :flower:

AFM, I'm exhausted. I go back to my mw next week. I'm gradually starting to become tired of being preggers...there's times when I'm sooo uncomfortable...but it's all part of the process. Life seems to be so boring lol...nothing really interesting to report lol...

I hope everyone is doing well...I feel like I've missed a lot...I'll go back and read through the thread later. :) Talk to you ladies later :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Kareen and Purple, Im glad all is well with you both. 

Kareen, I hope you feel better soon. I can imagine the uncomfortableness because I cant really sit slouched anymore, it feels like the baby is sitting right under the front of my bra!

Purple, Yes it is part of the glorious process, so no complaining:haha:

I guess I will cook dinner. Im tired though and I really dont care if they eat or not in this house:haha:. Maybe they will cook Ramen noodles, LOL. Im just always so tired. I have DR appt tomorrow and hopefully DR can give me something for what I think is a yeast infection. Im ready to feel better.

Praying for you all!:hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say hello to you all of you ladies. :hi: Wishing you all many blessings.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Tititimes2 said:


> I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say hello to you all of you ladies. :hi: Wishing you all many blessings.

Welcome! Feel free to join in and chime in. We are happy you are here!:thumbup:


----------



## Vrainoire

Tititimes2 said:


> I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say hello to you all of you ladies. :hi: Wishing you all many blessings.

welcome!!!!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Tititimes2 said:


> I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say hello to you all of you ladies. :hi: Wishing you all many blessings.

Welcome! I love your avatar :D


----------



## ready4onemore

Tititimes2 said:


> I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say hello to you all of you ladies. :hi: Wishing you all many blessings.

Welcome. We are glad you joined us.


----------



## InLuv2

Tititimes2 said:


> I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say hello to you all of you ladies. :hi: Wishing you all many blessings.

*WELCOME*
:happydance:


----------



## PurpleKisses

MrsK~ make sure you're taking your vitamins (I'm one to talk lol)...and you're eating lots of fruits and veggies, that can help lots with exhaustion...it helped me. I think that's part of my problem, I haven't been eating much lately so I've been really tired...especially with being in school literally all day..

I haven't been cooking lately...I let my OH do that. I told him, "I'm growing a person...the least you can do is cook dinner sometime.." LOL...he knows I meant it lovingly, though :)

I hope everyone has a lovely night :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> MrsK~ make sure you're taking your vitamins (I'm one to talk lol)...and you're eating lots of fruits and veggies, that can help lots with exhaustion...it helped me. I think that's part of my problem, I haven't been eating much lately so I've been really tired...especially with being in school literally all day..
> 
> I haven't been cooking lately...I let my OH do that. I told him, "I'm growing a person...the least you can do is cook dinner sometime.." LOL...he knows I meant it lovingly, though :)
> 
> I hope everyone has a lovely night :)

Yeah I was lazy so I ended up throwing a pizza in the oven:haha: I also had realized that I had missed 2-3 days of my prenatals:wacko:, and they are right on my nite stand. So Im making sure to take them daily!


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready-Hope AF shows her ugly face soon so you can get your cycle regulated and get the ttc show on the road

Vrain-I would definitly make another appt and go to the dr to find out what's going on, I hope you get the answers you need soon.

Kareen- I hope you are feeling better, you don't have much longer

Purple- It will be all worth it when you are holding that baby

Tititimes- Welcome, the ladies here are wonderful and encouraging!

MrsKC- Take those vitimans! LOL!!!

afm- I have finally made an appointment for accupuncture for next Tuesday, I'm excited and nervous! I will let you know how it goes. I have decided that I'm going to be positive and say this is our month!


----------



## tickledpink3

hey hey hey ladies. how's everyone doing?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well.

Futuremommie, keep us posted. Hoping for the best.

Msk. please take you vitamins. 

tickled, you profile pic is so cute. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well.
> 
> Futuremommie, keep us posted. Hoping for the best.
> 
> Msk. please take you vitamins.
> 
> tickled, you profile pic is so cute.
> 
> Have a great day ladies.

@ready and futuremommie: Im usually so good at taking them but Ive had a brain freeze or something. Yesterday, I told DH, dang I havent taken prenatals in 2 days! Ill be so glad when Im done taking them!

@tickled: I thought about you yesterday. Look how gorgeous your little girl is! Super cute!

Everyone on FB, says my belly is big?? Hmm, I dont think Im that big. Going to take some more pics this week. We are taking professional preggo pics in december. Cant wait!


----------



## Tititimes2

*WELCOME*
:happydance:[/QUOTE]

Ladies, thanks for all the warm welcomes! 

I hope everyone is in good spirits tonight.

AFM- I am in the TWW and trying to remain calm but...NOPE :nope: not quite working. It's so hard not to read into every little twinge, ache, pain and feeling. And my mind keeps wondering - am I? or not? Will I ever get my little bundle of joy? 

Trying to keep the faith after my loss in July and am finding inspiration in all of your posts, comments and support of each other. It's great to know fabulous women of like mind are out there keeping the faith too.


----------



## InLuv2

Hi All,

Just checking in to say hello!

Nothing major going with me, just charting & observing.


----------



## kareen

Tititimes2 said:


> I'm new to this thread and just wanted to say hello to you all of you ladies. :hi: Wishing you all many blessings.


Welcome! Welcome! Glad to have you here!


----------



## iamrestored77

Tititimes2 said:


> *WELCOME*
> :happydance:

Ladies, thanks for all the warm welcomes! 

I hope everyone is in good spirits tonight.

AFM- I am in the TWW and trying to remain calm but...NOPE :nope: not quite working. It's so hard not to read into every little twinge, ache, pain and feeling. And my mind keeps wondering - am I? or not? Will I ever get my little bundle of joy? 

Trying to keep the faith after my loss in July and am finding inspiration in all of your posts, comments and support of each other. It's great to know fabulous women of like mind are out there keeping the faith too.[/QUOTE]


Welcome


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello ladies, how is everyone doing?

I am good keeping busy


----------



## Tititimes2

iamrestored77 said:


> Hello ladies, how is everyone doing?
> 
> I am good keeping busy

Hey, iamrestored77 crappy weather = crappy attitude but doing my best to keep the faith. Keeping busy is so smart. Told myself I was going to do that too - not that I need to look for things to do b/w work and home!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I hope all is well with everyone. 

Afm, I am doing well but still waiting on AF. I never thought I would want to actually see her. 

Have a blessed day everyone.


----------



## iamrestored77

Tititimes2 said:


> iamrestored77 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, how is everyone doing?
> 
> I am good keeping busy
> 
> Hey, iamrestored77 crappy weather = crappy attitude but doing my best to keep the faith. Keeping busy is so smart. Told myself I was going to do that too - not that I need to look for things to do b/w work and home!Click to expand...

I hear you on the weather tip. It's very hot here in Cali. I mean neck burning HOT lol. I haven't been thinking of am I pregnant staying busy. I don't even think about it till I come on the board. I am waiting for period to with 5 or 6 days I think.


----------



## ready4onemore

iamrestored77 said:


> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamrestored77 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, how is everyone doing?
> 
> I am good keeping busy
> 
> Hey, iamrestored77 crappy weather = crappy attitude but doing my best to keep the faith. Keeping busy is so smart. Told myself I was going to do that too - not that I need to look for things to do b/w work and home!Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you on the weather tip. It's very hot here in Cali. I mean neck burning HOT lol. I haven't been thinking of am I pregnant staying busy. I don't even think about it till I come on the board. I am waiting for period to with 5 or 6 days I think.Click to expand...

That's funny because it is 55 degress here in Texas. To us that is cold. :haha:


----------



## InLuv2

Hey All,

Just checking in to say a Hello!

AFM, Well I am just playing the waiting game. I will test when I'm 12 DPO possibly just for kicks. For me that's the 11th of Nov, so stayed tuned.

All the excitement can be yet so draining. I told my hubbs I will not chart after this month and simply enjoy the upcoming holidays. I must have sounded really bummed because he asked "can he take over charting if I give him the temps" lol.......... 

It's interesting to see cycle patterns, yet overwhelming when the result is not a +++++. I must admit I haven't been TTC for long (2 months) so it's hard to begin this new thought process and remain consistent. 

IDK...

thanks for letting me vent and I hope all is well with every one of you lovelies...


----------



## InLuv2

ready4onemore said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Afm, I am doing well but still waiting on AF. I never thought I would want to actually see her.
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone.

@Ready,
I hope your flow comes soon :( Geez just when you want the witch to show, she takes her darn time.


----------



## Tititimes2

InLuv2 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just checking in to say a Hello!
> 
> AFM, Well I am just playing the waiting game. I will test when I'm 12 DPO possibly just for kicks. For me that's the 11th of Nov, so stayed tuned.
> 
> All the excitement can be yet so draining. I told my hubbs I will not chart after this month and simply enjoy the upcoming holidays. I must have sounded really bummed because he asked "can he take over charting if I give him the temps" lol..........
> 
> It's interesting to see cycle patterns, yet overwhelming when the result is not a +++++. I must admit I haven't been TTC for long (2 months) so it's hard to begin this new thought process and remain consistent.
> 
> IDK...
> 
> thanks for letting me vent and I hope all is well with every one of you lovelies...

Hey, hon. I am sending positive vibes for a big FAT +++++++ this cycle. 

AFM, I'm feeling a bit drained myself emotionally and physically (exhausted but maybe that's a good sign?). :cry: So many ups ands downs in TTC. I'm testing tonight if my early PG tests arrive in the mail. Only 9 dpo but last time I got a BFP (with the m/c) at 8 dpo so here's hoping. If not, I'll be testing next week (the 11th too) unless the POAS-itis gets me again. Tested yesterday with a BFN expecting the same result as last time but I guess every time is different. Gotta keep the faith.

Hope all you ladies have a wonderful and blessed day (or eve depending on where you live)!


----------



## Tititimes2

ready4onemore said:


> iamrestored77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tititimes2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamrestored77 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, how is everyone doing?
> 
> I am good keeping busy
> 
> Hey, iamrestored77 crappy weather = crappy attitude but doing my best to keep the faith. Keeping busy is so smart. Told myself I was going to do that too - not that I need to look for things to do b/w work and home!Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you on the weather tip. It's very hot here in Cali. I mean neck burning HOT lol. I haven't been thinking of am I pregnant staying busy. I don't even think about it till I come on the board. I am waiting for period to with 5 or 6 days I think.Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny because it is 55 degress here in Texas. To us that is cold. :haha:Click to expand...

55? That sounds downright balmy compared to the 40s we're getting in NY! I hate cold weather!!! :brat:


----------



## Tititimes2

FutureMommie said:


> afm- I have finally made an appointment for accupuncture for next Tuesday, I'm excited and nervous! I will let you know how it goes. I have decided that I'm going to be positive and say this is our month!

FutureMommie how are you doing? I was stalking you on BnB before I signed up. :haha: You are one inspiring lady. 

Not sure if you got my response about acupuncture on the other thread - it really is not as bad as some folks say. I had it for months for my back after a car accident. You really don't feel anything. Hope it goes well next Tuesday.


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just checking in to say a Hello!
> 
> AFM, Well I am just playing the waiting game. I will test when I'm 12 DPO possibly just for kicks. For me that's the 11th of Nov, so stayed tuned.
> 
> All the excitement can be yet so draining. I told my hubbs I will not chart after this month and simply enjoy the upcoming holidays. I must have sounded really bummed because he asked "can he take over charting if I give him the temps" lol..........
> 
> It's interesting to see cycle patterns, yet overwhelming when the result is not a +++++. I must admit I haven't been TTC for long (2 months) so it's hard to begin this new thought process and remain consistent.
> 
> IDK...
> 
> thanks for letting me vent and I hope all is well with every one of you lovelies...

My hubby took my temps every morning so I wouldnt have to move one inch and mess up the temp. So I say let him do it:winkwink:


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv2 Let the dh take your temps that is so sweet and considerate

Tititmes- Hope you get your bfp and a sticky bean! Thank you so much for stalking me but believe me I am down in the dumps with this whole ttc thing sometimes. I'm excited about the accupuncture, I'm hoping that it will help me to relax some. 

AFM, nothing much here just continuing to wait, I'm going to etst on the 14th unless af shows. 

I also found this awesome messenging service on my phone call Kik, it's free to download and its like bbm so check it out if you have internet access on your phone and add me and we can chat about trials and tribulations of ttc or just encourage each other my user name is AlphaGirl_1908.

Enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> InLuv2 Let the dh take your temps that is so sweet and considerate
> 
> Tititmes- Hope you get your bfp and a sticky bean! Thank you so much for stalking me but believe me I am down in the dumps with this whole ttc thing sometimes. I'm excited about the accupuncture, I'm hoping that it will help me to relax some.
> 
> AFM, nothing much here just continuing to wait, I'm going to etst on the 14th unless af shows.
> 
> I also found this awesome messenging service on my phone call Kik, it's free to download and its like bbm so check it out if you have internet access on your phone and add me and we can chat about trials and tribulations of ttc or just encourage each other my user name is AlphaGirl_1908.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend ladies.

Futuremommie, from your user name I can see that you are an AKA?:happydance: Im a Zeta:winkwink:


----------



## FutureMommie

Yay! Love my other Greek Family!!!


----------



## Tititimes2

FutureMommie said:


> Yay! Love my other Greek Family!!!

Ditto, Soror!


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi all just wanted to pop in and let you know how i'm doing....

Well just had my nightly shower and so far *NO AF* :happydance: STAY AWAY!!!!!!,Still feeling nauseous and boobs now hurt like no ones business am so hoping this is it just have to make it all day tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

Nightnurse said:


> Hi all just wanted to pop in and let you know how i'm doing....
> 
> Well just had my nightly shower and so far *NO AF* :happydance: STAY AWAY!!!!!!,Still feeling nauseous and boobs now hurt like no ones business am so hoping this is it just have to make it all day tomorrow:happydance:

Fingers X'd that AF stays away


----------



## FutureMommie

Nightnurse, hope this is it!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning everyone,

Nighnurse, I hope this is it for you. 

How is everyone doing today? It is nice a chilly here in Texas a whooping 56 degrees. Brrr!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nightnurse said:


> Hi all just wanted to pop in and let you know how i'm doing....
> 
> Well just had my nightly shower and so far *NO AF* :happydance: STAY AWAY!!!!!!,Still feeling nauseous and boobs now hurt like no ones business am so hoping this is it just have to make it all day tomorrow:happydance:

I hope this is it for you NIghtnurse!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Nightnurse

Well it looks like AF is on her way,CM is looking a little brown,will update tonight


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nightnurse said:


> Well it looks like AF is on her way,CM is looking a little brown,will update tonight

Prayerfully she will stay away! Have you seen a DR about TTCing?:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

@ready- love the hair!
@in luv. your hair is too cute too
@futuremommie- It's easy to get discouraged but know that we are here supporting you the whole way
@mrskcbrown- cute bump!


----------



## InLuv2

BIG YAWN!!

Hey ladies hope every one of you lovelies are doing well this Sunday.

AFM-I've been exhausted! I never take naps, however have been taking a lil snooze for the last two days:sleep: hmmm.... I'm not going to blame it on a pregnancy sign, don't want to get overly excited for a let down. However, my right side is so cramping on and off and it truly makes me shut one eye in pain.


I'm really thinking of NOT testing at all this month and just letting my AF creep up on me :) I really need to prepare myself mentally for this TTC business. I'm going to stick with taking a break after November to regroup. God bless all of you ladies who have the patience to deal with the emotions month after month. 


I just want to let it take it's course and I will probably be less of a witch to my hubbs. Not a witch but a little cranky. Unfortunately, I will still keep a charting in case it's needed by my doctor in the future.

Stay tuned for AF updates after the 15th of this month.

Thank for letting me vent :)


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, just checking in...

I've been sick for the past few days...I feel so miserable :(

I hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Inluv: I hope that you are preggers! I would probably not test either because thats just what I did. I would be too nervous too test:wacko: 

@Purple: I hope you feel better soon. Praying for you!:thumbup:

ASM, getting ready for the real housewives of atlanta. Im addicted to all the housewife shows but ATL is my favorite. I didnt like the housewives of DC though, they were boring!:coffee: I love Kandi on the show. She is so real!!! and her facial expressions are to die for:haha:.

Lastly, pray for my mom who has to have back surgery tomorrow. I know God will see her through, but just for reinforcement, please pray!

Thanks and :cloud9:you all!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. I finally got AF. :happydance: I cannot believe I was happy to see her. :haha:

Inluv, sending you lots of :dust:

Mrsk, I love ATL housewives too. Kandi cracks me up. I was so laughing at Phaedra "southern belle babyshower" I have added your mom to my pray list.:hugs:


----------



## InLuv2

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. I finally got AF. :happydance: I cannot believe I was happy to see her. :haha:
> 
> Inluv, sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> Mrsk, I love ATL housewives too. Kandi cracks me up. I was so laughing at Phaedra "southern belle babyshower" I have added your mom to my pray list.:hugs:

@Ready,
That's great that your AF finally showed up. I'm sure you will wish her away soon. :)

Phaedra, was all sorts of wrong for that baby-shower & pregnant pickle photo shoot lol.......


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> @Inluv: I hope that you are preggers! I would probably not test either because thats just what I did. I would be too nervous too test:wacko:
> 
> @Purple: I hope you feel better soon. Praying for you!:thumbup:
> 
> ASM, getting ready for the real housewives of atlanta. Im addicted to all the housewife shows but ATL is my favorite. I didnt like the housewives of DC though, they were boring!:coffee: I love Kandi on the show. She is so real!!! and her facial expressions are to die for:haha:.
> 
> Lastly, pray for my mom who has to have back surgery tomorrow. I know God will see her through, but just for reinforcement, please pray!
> 
> Thanks and :cloud9:you all!

MrsK:
Your mom will make it through surgery with flying colors... She is in our prayers for sure! ATL Housewives are a mess for sure. Love em anyway especially since i'm in GA, hubbs watches faithfully with me... IDK ;) I like the others as well!


----------



## InLuv2

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in...
> 
> I've been sick for the past few days...I feel so miserable :(
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well...


feel better:flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv-I hope the witch stays away and you get your bfp but if you don't I totally understand needing a break and if that's what you need to do you should, ttc is an emotional rollercoaster, and the fact that af symptoms are exactly the same as pg symptoms doesn't help. I'm 7dpo today and I don't plan to test early either, I don't think I could stand the disappointment right now.

Purple- I hope you are feeling better

MrsKC- I love the Real Housewives too and yes DC was super boring, I didn't watch it!
and Phaedra and this being induced at 7months? come on Chic Really?

Ready- I'm glad the witch showed so we can get this ttc show on the road.

Hope you ladies have a great week, I have a 3 day work week and I'm so excited.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. 

Okay ladies as I watched ATL housewives last night is it me or is NeNe drinking more this season. Phaedra baby weights 8 pounds and she 7months preggo? Really? What are you having a whale?


----------



## Vrainoire

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Okay ladies as I watched ATL housewives last night is it me or is NeNe drinking more this season. Phaedra baby weights 8 pounds and she 7months preggo? Really? What are you having a whale?

LOL..Phaedra is lying..as grown as she is she doesn't want her religious parents to have any evidence of her pre-marital relations..thats my theory she acted all snooty in the last episode talking about how her and Apollo didn't live together until after they were married..her poker face is soo horrible..:haha:


----------



## iamrestored77

Inluv2-prayer hands and fxd for you :) I missed ATL housewives last night. I will have to see when it airs again. Ready- girl I bet your overjoyed :) glad she showed up. Purple-sorry to hear your not feeling well. Vra-how are u doing?

afm-i am spotting brown today(due to start today right on schedule) We had a very nice weekend. 

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Vrainoire

Iam- glad u enjoyed ur weekend..u can catch RHOA on Hulu like I did..lol

AFM- my doctors appointment is Wednesday


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrain, I hope they can figure out why you are on CD-67. I really hope it is a little one hidding. That would be cool. I forgot about her parents.:haha: Yes that is true I grew up in a pentacostal home as well and yes they are very strict.

Iam, glad you had a great weekend. Sorry about AF.:hugs: Funny because I was actually excited. But I have had enough now. LOL

Mrsk, know that you are in my thoughts and prayers today. I know all will be well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks for your prayers ladies. My mom is doing well after a 4 hr surgery. keep praying!:thumbup:

Now onto Pheadra, she is too big to be only 7 months. I am almost 7 months and no where near her size. She is a good 8 1/2 to 9 months. She just got married last year and I agree with Vrainoire she is trying to cover up due to religious reasons. There is no doctor who will deliver you just because, there has to be a real reason. I dont believe her one bit. 

Yes Nene is drinking more and I think that she needs to lay off of Greg. He took care of her when she didnt have much money and now its her turn. It happens in marriage. When I met my hubby he made way more than me, then he lost his job and now I am the breadwinner. I dont plan to leave him because of it though.:dohh:

Lastly Kim needs to give singing a break. If I was Kandi, Ill tell her to write her own dayum songs then. Lets see what she comes up with????

Ok thats just my recap:haha:


----------



## Vrainoire

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks for your prayers ladies. My mom is doing well after a 4 hr surgery. keep praying!:thumbup:
> 
> Now onto Pheadra, she is too big to be only 7 months. I am almost 7 months and no where near her size. She is a good 8 1/2 to 9 months. She just got married last year and I agree with Vrainoire she is trying to cover up due to religious reasons. There is no doctor who will deliver you just because, there has to be a real reason. I dont believe her one bit.
> 
> Yes Nene is drinking more and I think that she needs to lay off of Greg. He took care of her when she didnt have much money and now its her turn. It happens in marriage. When I met my hubby he made way more than me, then he lost his job and now I am the breadwinner. I dont plan to leave him because of it though.:dohh:
> 
> Lastly Kim needs to give singing a break. If I was Kandi, Ill tell her to write her own dayum songs then. Lets see what she comes up with????
> 
> Ok thats just my recap:haha:

MrsKc- Glad you mother is doing well and will continue to pray..i agree with you Kim needs to do something else with her time..singing is DEFINITELY not her forte lol

Ready- if I find out that there is a little bun in my oven..oh my God I will cut a step all the way home..I would be so full..smh :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

New bump pic in journal, although I dont see much change. I put on the same shirt just for comparison.


----------



## Vrainoire

cute bump


----------



## InLuv2

Hey all,

Well my temps are not following a triphasic pattern per FF.com so I don't think this will be our month.

However, I will not let it get me down. Looking forward to a much needed vacation :happydance: Orlando, then the Bahamas can't wait.


Have a great day ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Well my temps are not following a triphasic pattern per FF.com so I don't think this will be our month.
> 
> However, I will not let it get me down. Looking forward to a much needed vacation :happydance: Orlando, then the Bahamas can't wait.
> 
> 
> Have a great day ladies.

Cool, I went to the same places a few months ago. I went on a cruise with 10 of my girlfriends and we left from Orlando and went to Nassau and Freeport. Such a great experience! I know you will have a blast. Who knows, you may come back with a BFP. Next summer, hubby, I and our kids will be going to Beaches Turks and Caicos:happydance:.


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> inluv2 said:
> 
> 
> hey all,
> 
> well my temps are not following a triphasic pattern per ff.com so i don't think this will be our month.
> 
> However, i will not let it get me down. Looking forward to a much needed vacation :happydance: Orlando, then the bahamas can't wait.
> 
> 
> Have a great day ladies.
> 
> cool, i went to the same places a few months ago. I went on a cruise with 10 of my girlfriends and we left from orlando and went to nassau and freeport. Such a great experience! I know you will have a blast. Who knows, you may come back with a bfp. Next summer, hubby, i and our kids will be going to beaches turks and caicos:happydance:.Click to expand...

i'm jealous ;) turks n caicos, sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttt!!!! That would be nice news to bring back home to you ladies....i will cross my fingers for that ++++++++


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Inluv, that is normally how it happens. My sister and her hubby went on a crusie and ask me to keep my nephew for a week. A couple of months later she made the "I'm pregnant" annoncuement and sure enough it was doing that cruise time when she got preggers. So I am wishing you a happy and lots of baby dancing trip. :haha:

Mrsk, cute bump pic (not sure if I said that in your journal). Yes I do see a difference. I think you may be team :blue:. I only say that because your belly looks like mine did. But remember that was 16 years ago. LOL

How are all my other beautiful ladies doing?


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. :)

Inluv, enjoy your trip...sounds exciting. :)

AFM, I'm feeling MUCH better. Ladybug has dropped and is really low. I've been having contractions off and on...nothing painful or regular....just really uncomfortable. I see my mw on thursday. Hopefully she'll stay put for at least 6 more weeks...she needs to finish growing and I need to finish the semester. It's really starting to hit me that she's going to be here soon...I've been nesting off and on. Like yesterday, I cleaned the kitchen from top to bottom, cooked dinner, complete with homemade pumpkin pie for dessert...OH thought I was crazy because it was all of a sudden lol...

Well, I gotta go...I'll check back in either later or tomorrow :)

~Edit~
MrsK, I love your bump pics! I see a slight difference...just wait until a couple more weeks, your LO (and bump) will being growing like crazy! Part of me wants to say it's a boy...I don't know why...I just see your bump and think blue lol. :D


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- Your bump pics are super cute

InLuv- enjoy your trip

AFM- nothing much here just in the horrible 2ww.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning,

Purple, glad to know you are feeling better.

Futuremommie, I belive you tww will be bring you :yellow:. I don't think your wait is in vain. I am cheering you on sweet.

Afm, I am okay. Getting ready for the Thanksgiving holiday and then my son's birthday and from there Christmas. Yay!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yeah we are preparing for the holiday as well. We will be in Chicago for thanksgiving this year. Usually my parents come to Mississippi but since my mom had the surgery we are doing the opposite. Hopefully they will be able to come here for Christmas, because I am not going up there because I dont want to sit in a car for 8 hrs:wacko:. 

I too think I am having a boy. DH has me convinced and I even refer to my belly as a him:wacko: My daughter wants a lil sister so bad though but she says she will still love him if the baby is a boy:haha:. She told me she is mad at me because I wont find out. I told her if they give me another ultrasound I will find out just for her:cloud9:.

I emailed DH today because I had a lot on my mind about us. Does anyone else do this? Email ur spouses or OHs? I do talk to him but sometimes the email is best but I reread it a thousand time to make sure I sound logical:wacko:

Ok have a good day ladies!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> I emailed DH today because I had a lot on my mind about us. Does anyone else do this? Email ur spouses or OHs? I do talk to him but sometimes the email is best but I reread it a thousand time to make sure I sound logical:wacko:
> 
> Ok have a good day ladies!:hugs:

Yes I do it all the time. Sometimes I can write or type what I am feeling better than I can actually say it. :shrug:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies,

Vrai, you go to the doc's today, right? Keep us updated! 

Future, lots of :dust: and prayers :flower:

Ready, the holiday season is great. I don't really celebrate holidays as far their themed meanings, but I do believed that spending time with loved ones is so very important. Also, how's Texas? My OH and I have really been thinking about moving there after I finish school...we haven't figured out which part, though...

AFM, I'm still getting some BH, mixed in with some cramping and lower back pain...ladybug's head is really low...I've been nauseous and just really uncomfortable. I think I may have gotten about 3 hours of sleep last night. I'm scheduled to see my mw tomorrow, but I'm debating as to whether I should call the office today and see if I can get checked out to make sure everything is ok...ladybug is moving just fine...I just hope that she doesn't think she's ready to come out yet because she still has a little while longer lol. OH is out of town, he called me this morning...I think he could tell something wasn't right because he kept asking if I was ok...I didn't want to worry him, though.

Hopefully, it's nothing serious and things will ease up on their own...

I hope everyone is having productive day :)

Talk to you ladies later :)


----------



## PurpleKisses

mrskcbrown said:


> .
> 
> I emailed DH today because I had a lot on my mind about us. Does anyone else do this? Email ur spouses or OHs? I do talk to him but sometimes the email is best but I reread it a thousand time to make sure I sound logical:wacko:
> 
> Ok have a good day ladies!:hugs:

I do this, only because sometimes I think my OH reads a lot better than he listens lol...at least, he can't cut me off when something doesn't make sense to him, he has to read the whole email before responding lol.


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies...hope everyone is doing well. I'm just here. Extremely uncomfortable. Baby has dropped and I'm experiencing extreme pressure like a watermelon between my legs and my butt hurts! LOL. Dr says I have about 3 weeks to go. Baby has been measuring 3 weeks ahead since 27 weeks and since both my boys were early doc doesn't think I will make it to 37 weeks. We shall see. We are all so excited. The boys are forever kissing my tummy and telling the baby who they are. I can't wait. Well I hope everyone is well. Take care...


----------



## Vrainoire

hello ladies..i FINALLY got my blood work done..and i should get the results Friday..she said they're gonna test for anemia and thyroids as well..i hope i'm preggo but we'll see Friday..i just want to be sure before they jump start my cycle


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> hello ladies..i FINALLY got my blood work done..and i should get the results Friday..she said they're gonna test for anemia and thyroids as well..i hope i'm preggo but we'll see Friday..i just want to be sure before they jump start my cycle

Ok great! I hope it ends in good news as well:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

PurpleKisses said:


> Ready, the holiday season is great. I don't really celebrate holidays as far their themed meanings, but I do believed that spending time with loved ones is so very important. Also, how's Texas? My OH and I have really been thinking about moving there after I finish school...we haven't figured out which part, though...

Texas is a great place to live (said the lady that has been here all her life).:haha: I live in Houston so that is a great place to live as well as Austin. My younger sister lives in the Dallas area.


----------



## Vrainoire

they didn't say anything like we think you may be or whatever, the nurses just all kind of gathered around to watch the results of the pee test they gave me :dohh: and my doctor asked had I been trying and I told her yes so she poked and prodded my belly and redirected me to another room and took my blood..I was kind of looking forward to the "its very unlikely speech" but she didn't give me one..just said she didn't want to jump start my cycle if I'm pregnant..i have put on weight in these past 2 months but i think its a result of me "thinking" i may be pregnant..some times I feel like I may be but my pessimistic outlook on life tells me I'm not! my 6WW has been very emotional :haha:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC-I email my Dh sometimes or send him a really looooong text message!

Ready-I hope you are right then all this wait will be so worth it.

Vrain- I hope the results are a bfp too, I will be stalking this thread via my phone while I am in DC

Purple- Not much longer, I'm so excited for you! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rai

Hi everyone, 

Just stopping in. Haven't really been on bnb ghat much lately. Trying to get everything ready for the baby and finish up work. I'm scared and excited. Trying to do the labor and birth naturally so I'm hoping everything turns out ok. 

Oh, I live in Austin. It's okay. I'm still getting used to not having a large black population around me. I'm from Brooklyn, went to college in dc (big up to Howard!) and then grad school on Chicago (big up northwestern) so it's hard for me to not see many black faces around. I would probably prefer to live in Houston, but I don't know if I could take the traffic there.


----------



## InLuv2

Hey ladies,

Just dropping a line before going to the gym this morning. Well, I think I'm out this month. I just feel like it, however I do not feel BAD. My temp dropped big time this a.m. and I'm just assuming I'm done! I'm good emotionally, not even upset :) Plus i need my AF to come and go before my cruise. That's a good thing I guess. 

I was reading a blog from Chapel Hills TR website and it gives the stats for women who get preggers after TR and it came back with 8 months as a good average. Some earlier some much later +/-.

So with all that said, I'm hopeful that this will happen in a year. We will check into to fertility doctor after cycle no.6 for a little extra help. But hey, a couple of cycles to go and we will see.


Have a great day ladies and do something lovely for yourself today :)
:hug:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well. Just checking in quickly be my day begins. Have a wonderful day ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

rai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just stopping in. Haven't really been on bnb ghat much lately. Trying to get everything ready for the baby and finish up work. I'm scared and excited. Trying to do the labor and birth naturally so I'm hoping everything turns out ok.
> 
> Oh, I live in Austin. It's okay. I'm still getting used to not having a large black population around me. I'm from Brooklyn, went to college in dc (big up to Howard!) and then grad school on Chicago (big up northwestern) so it's hard for me to not see many black faces around. I would probably prefer to live in Houston, but I don't know if I could take the traffic there.

Hey Rai! So nice to see you back here. Its almost time for baby, yay! I am from Chicago:happydance::happydance: born and bred:haha:. I went to college in Ohio and Tennessee though. I love Dallas, Texas and so does DH but we are not going to move until my oldst graduates high school, so we have about 8-9 yrs here in Mississippi. We want her to have life long friends and not be moved all around.

@Inluv: Yes we want AF to be gone before the cruise and hopefully you will get BFP within that time frame. Actually thats not really that long, even though it may seem to be. It took me 16 months:wacko:.

@ready: Im well and I hope you are having a good day too. We are trying to plan Christmas and get our gifts earlier this year. My daughter wants a mini-laptop, so I wanna get that before they are all gone!

Have a good day ladies!:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey rai! Oh, you went to my rival school (I go to Hampton) :haha: Wow, you're due really soon...I know 2 other ladies that are due within 5 days of you. :)

Future, I do the really long text messages sometimes, too! Thank goodness for smart phones lol! :)

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm feeling MUCH MUCH better today. BH and cramps are gone thank goodness...I was starting to get a bit worried. I see my mw this afternoon. I have 2 more bi-weekly visits after this week and then I start my weekly visits. I'm BEYOND ready to meet this little girl that's keeping me up at night and causing such a commotion lol.

Well, I gotta go...have a great day ladies and stay positive, no matter what. There's always something in life to smile about. :flower:


----------



## rai

InLuv2 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just dropping a line before going to the gym this morning. Well, I think I'm out this month. I just feel like it, however I do not feel BAD. My temp dropped big time this a.m. and I'm just assuming I'm done! I'm good emotionally, not even upset :) Plus i need my AF to come and go before my cruise. That's a good thing I guess.
> 
> I was reading a blog from Chapel Hills TR website and it gives the stats for women who get preggers after TR and it came back with 8 months as a good average. Some earlier some much later +/-.
> 
> So with all that said, I'm hopeful that this will happen in a year. We will check into to fertility doctor after cycle no.6 for a little extra help. But hey, a couple of cycles to go and we will see.
> 
> 
> Have a great day ladies and do something lovely for yourself today :)
> :hug:

Great positive attitude. It will happen for you...who knows.. you may not be out..


----------



## rai

@ mrs kc: with your LO on the way, you're probably looking at 18 years before moving... :) I haven't been to Dallas, except for the airport. I love that airport. Good food and shopping. 

@purplekisses: You should have come to HU!! My best friend when to Hampton.. She's always trying to compare HI with HU, but you know there is no comparision. :) :hugs:
You know 5 people within my due date? Man, you know alot of preggers!! What's in the water out there in VA? Just saw that you're 32 weeks, not too far behind me.. I'm starting to get really anxious..Just wanna know if it is a boy or girl..


----------



## PurpleKisses

@Rai~ Haha, I grew in Northern Va so I know ALLLL about Howard LOL. My mom was so set on me going to Hampton, though...I like it here because my classes are really small...boring as all get out, though lol.

Oops, I said I know 2 ladies due with 5 days of you...now that I think about it, I think it's more like 4...but 1 has already had her little boy. He was about a month early, but he's doing really well. It's crazy, I feel like we're going through another baby boom lol...I think I'd go crazy if I didn't know what I was having. I don't do well with surprises lol.


I hope everyone is doing well. I saw my mw today and I told her about the BH, cramping and lower back pain I've been having...she basically said I just have to deal with it...apparently, I had been measuring a little bit ahead but this week I'm measuring spot on...which is crazy because I feel huge. :wacko: I just want to make it through these next few weeks. Last night, I dreamed of going into labor just so I could sleep comfortably again lolol...

Well I gotta run. I'm off to the library to study for a couple hours. Only about 5 more weeks until the semester is over..can't wait :)

Talk to you ladies later. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Ladies!:hugs:

Yesterday my daughter was in a veterans assembly at her school it was so nice! All the proud parents were there with cameras and etc. I just kept staring at my daughter because I am so proud of her and how well she is thriving. My daughter knows her father and she usually spends some time with him briefly when we go back home to Chicago but other than that my husband has been her dad. She loves him and its gotten to the point where she really doesnt care to talk to her "real" dad, just her brothers and sisters that he has. I think if he didnt have the other kids she wouldnt even bother. It was so nice to see my husband with his chest out yesterday as the proud father!
It just goes to show you how awesome God is and how he can bring people into your life who has your and your childs best interest at heart. After my divorce with her dad about 9 yrs ago, I never thought Id get married again, and I definitely knew I wasnt going to raise 2 kids by myself without a hubby!
Graciously, God has blessed me and I am so happy about that!

@Rai: No we will only be here 9 more years, LOL. We are only waiting until my oldest is out of high school, the new baby will just have to suffer through the moving process unfortunately.

Ok thanks for reading my sentimental mush mush.:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

mrskc- that is soo sweet
AFM- i'm waiting for this phone call from my doctor..with my luck they'll probably wait until monday to call :dohh:


----------



## Vrainoire

:cry:so my results came in Negative for pregnancy, thyroids and anemia..there is no reason as to why my cycles were missed..now i have to go on birth control to start them up again...this has all been a complete waste! i mean 3 months of actually trying and 2 wasted months spent waiting for a bfp or AF and now i'm stuck with neither..I will be giving TTC a very long break..OH can't seem to understand why I'm so upset or why i want to stop now..but he clearly doesn't understand the toll that TTC takes on a woman emotionally..he says we have years and that is true but my mom is 60 she looks very good for her age but i want my children to know her and i want her to be able to enjoy them.. smh..i could go on an even longer rant right now but i won't..i'm just so upset and hurt right now..i know that getting a BFP would have been a stretch but it was what I expected...:cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

*Msk.*, That is so sweet. I your husband sounds like a great hubby and dad you are very blessed.

*Vrain*, I am sorry sweetie. :hugs: I know how much this must hurt. But we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> :cry:so my results came in Negative for pregnancy, thyroids and anemia..there is no reason as to why my cycles were missed..now i have to go on birth control to start them up again...this has all been a complete waste! i mean 3 months of actually trying and 2 wasted months spent waiting for a bfp or AF and now i'm stuck with neither..I will be giving TTC a very long break..OH can't seem to understand why I'm so upset or why i want to stop now..but he clearly doesn't understand the toll that TTC takes on a woman emotionally..he says we have years and that is true but my mom is 60 she looks very good for her age but i want my children to know her and i want her to be able to enjoy them.. smh..i could go on an even longer rant right now but i won't..i'm just so upset and hurt right now..i know that getting a BFP would have been a stretch but it was what I expected...:cry:

Awhh Im sorry Vrainoire:hugs::hugs:. Why do you have to take birth control if you are trying to get pregnant? That sounds counteractive? Could they have not given you progesterone/prometrium to start your cycles? I know how bad you wanted this, Im sorry. Hold onto hope, dont give up!:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

mrskcbrown said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> :cry:so my results came in Negative for pregnancy, thyroids and anemia..there is no reason as to why my cycles were missed..now i have to go on birth control to start them up again...this has all been a complete waste! i mean 3 months of actually trying and 2 wasted months spent waiting for a bfp or AF and now i'm stuck with neither..I will be giving TTC a very long break..OH can't seem to understand why I'm so upset or why i want to stop now..but he clearly doesn't understand the toll that TTC takes on a woman emotionally..he says we have years and that is true but my mom is 60 she looks very good for her age but i want my children to know her and i want her to be able to enjoy them.. smh..i could go on an even longer rant right now but i won't..i'm just so upset and hurt right now..i know that getting a BFP would have been a stretch but it was what I expected...:cry:
> 
> Awhh Im sorry Vrainoire:hugs::hugs:. Why do you have to take birth control if you are trying to get pregnant? That sounds counteractive? Could they have not given you progesterone/prometrium to start your cycles? I know how bad you wanted this, Im sorry. Hold onto hope, dont give up!:hugs:Click to expand...

she told me that the birth control would regulate my cycle :shrug: so i guess i'll just use this as a little TTC vacation


----------



## PurpleKisses

WOW Vrai. :hugs: I'm really sorry. Perhaps, it's a good thing that you're taking a break from TTC. I know it sounds crazy, but remember, the Most High knows better than we do. Hopefully, the birth control will regulate your cycle so that when you're ready to get back to TTC, your BFP will come soon after. :hugs:


----------



## InLuv2

Vrai,
Sorry to hear that news. However, all is not lost. TTC is a very daunting process that even I lack patience with. God bless you and all of your efforts don't give up.

AFM, again lacking patience. I Have an appointment to see OB/Gyn on Dec 9th for referral to fertility specialist. It's only been two months, however I don't have a lot of time. Selfishly, I'm trying to conceive by time I finish my degree and head back to work within the next 2years :) I'd rather jump start the process since I'm 38 and my hubbs (as crazy as he is) wants two children. lol......

I will keep you ladies posted on the visit and future referrals.

Have a great weekend.

Inluv


----------



## Vrainoire

Thanks Ladies


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> :cry:so my results came in Negative for pregnancy, thyroids and anemia..there is no reason as to why my cycles were missed..now i have to go on birth control to start them up again...this has all been a complete waste! i mean 3 months of actually trying and 2 wasted months spent waiting for a bfp or AF and now i'm stuck with neither..I will be giving TTC a very long break..OH can't seem to understand why I'm so upset or why i want to stop now..but he clearly doesn't understand the toll that TTC takes on a woman emotionally..he says we have years and that is true but my mom is 60 she looks very good for her age but i want my children to know her and i want her to be able to enjoy them.. smh..i could go on an even longer rant right now but i won't..i'm just so upset and hurt right now..i know that getting a BFP would have been a stretch but it was what I expected...:cry:
> 
> Awhh Im sorry Vrainoire:hugs::hugs:. Why do you have to take birth control if you are trying to get pregnant? That sounds counteractive? Could they have not given you progesterone/prometrium to start your cycles? I know how bad you wanted this, Im sorry. Hold onto hope, dont give up!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> she told me that the birth control would regulate my cycle :shrug: so i guess i'll just use this as a little TTC vacationClick to expand...

Oh ok I was told that before too from my previous doctors but it never did regulate it. I knew it was something more but no one would research, just kept throwing me on birth control. It wasnt until I went to a fertility specialist that I found out the root cause of my issue. I am wishing you lots of luck on your TTC vacation:hugs:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. Nice and chilly here in Texs. I will be doing some studying and relaxing. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Vrainoire

mrskcbrown said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> :cry:so my results came in Negative for pregnancy, thyroids and anemia..there is no reason as to why my cycles were missed..now i have to go on birth control to start them up again...this has all been a complete waste! i mean 3 months of actually trying and 2 wasted months spent waiting for a bfp or AF and now i'm stuck with neither..I will be giving TTC a very long break..OH can't seem to understand why I'm so upset or why i want to stop now..but he clearly doesn't understand the toll that TTC takes on a woman emotionally..he says we have years and that is true but my mom is 60 she looks very good for her age but i want my children to know her and i want her to be able to enjoy them.. smh..i could go on an even longer rant right now but i won't..i'm just so upset and hurt right now..i know that getting a BFP would have been a stretch but it was what I expected...:cry:
> 
> Awhh Im sorry Vrainoire:hugs::hugs:. Why do you have to take birth control if you are trying to get pregnant? That sounds counteractive? Could they have not given you progesterone/prometrium to start your cycles? I know how bad you wanted this, Im sorry. Hold onto hope, dont give up!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> she told me that the birth control would regulate my cycle :shrug: so i guess i'll just use this as a little TTC vacationClick to expand...
> 
> Oh ok I was told that before too from my previous doctors but it never did regulate it. I knew it was something more but no one would research, just kept throwing me on birth control. It wasnt until I went to a fertility specialist that I found out the root cause of my issue. I am wishing you lots of luck on your TTC vacation:hugs:.Click to expand...

thanks..I know I won't be gone too long..smh I'm too ready for my BFP lol


----------



## FutureMommie

Vrain- I'm sorry for the bad news, and you are right ttc is a very emotional process, my dh had to remind me that each month his hopes are up too and when af arrives his hopes are dashed. 

Purple- I'm glad you are feeling better

InLuv- I love your positive attitude! Ikeep us posted on your referral

MrsKc-How are you?!?!?

Rai- Looks like you don't have much longer, good luck!!

AFM- AF showed today, or atleast I'm spotting so she will be full force tomorrow. ofcourse I was bummed but Thanked God anyway for all the many blessing that I've already been blessed with. I must admit that the fertility drugs make me feel horrible and I'm not looking forward to going thru that again this cycle but I guess I'll do what I have to do! I did buy a pair of shoes so that made me feel better too! You know we women love our shoes. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Vrainoire

So I just read that Vitamin C and Black Cohosh can induce your period so..I just took both hopefully after taking these for a couple of days AF will show up


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Future, I hope she doesn't show. Please keep us posted.

Vrain, I heard that ginger root can too. I am not sure if you boil it and make tea or what. I try to reasearch it and find out too.

I hope everyone is doing great today.


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies. It's been a few difficult days and I'm trying to pull myself out of the depths. I was feeling all the signs and symptoms, no AF and Friday started spotting. Saw the doctor who said "something is up" and it wasn't the witch after an intravaginal sono despite a BFN. I was pretty sure I was starting another m/c. After two days, I am now more than sure. Having tests tomorrow and another doctor visit Saturday but I already know.

I am exhausted and I suppose now I just take it as it comes and keep putting one foot in front of the other.


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> Vrain- I'm sorry for the bad news, and you are right ttc is a very emotional process, my dh had to remind me that each month his hopes are up too and when af arrives his hopes are dashed.
> 
> Purple- I'm glad you are feeling better
> 
> InLuv- I love your positive attitude! Ikeep us posted on your referral
> 
> MrsKc-How are you?!?!?
> 
> Rai- Looks like you don't have much longer, good luck!!
> 
> AFM- AF showed today, or atleast I'm spotting so she will be full force tomorrow. ofcourse I was bummed but Thanked God anyway for all the many blessing that I've already been blessed with. I must admit that the fertility drugs make me feel horrible and I'm not looking forward to going thru that again this cycle but I guess I'll do what I have to do! I did buy a pair of shoes so that made me feel better too! You know we women love our shoes.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

@Future, our cycles are so close or possibly the same day. My tummy is cramping so bad, I really want AF to show. Maybe I will get some relief by tomorrow.

Keep doing what you have to do, it's for the good. Ps......ninewest.com has a great sale going for the shoe lover in you :)

Inluv


----------



## mrskcbrown

Tititimes2 said:


> Hi, ladies. It's been a few difficult days and I'm trying to pull myself out of the depths. I was feeling all the signs and symptoms, no AF and Friday started spotting. Saw the doctor who said "something is up" and it wasn't the witch after an intravaginal sono despite a BFN. I was pretty sure I was starting another m/c. After two days, I am now more than sure. Having tests tomorrow and another doctor visit Saturday but I already know.
> 
> I am exhausted and I suppose now I just take it as it comes and keep putting one foot in front of the other.

Praying for you hun!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Titimus-I am so sorry and I am praying for you

Inluv2- Thanks for the shoe tip, I will certainly check it out

AFM-AF is now full force and to top it off when I got home yestereday from my trip I open an invitation to a baby shower, my 1st one in the 2.5+ years we have been trying needless to say I had a melt down. I think I may take a mini break from the board, I'm not totally sure yet but I just need to get myself together and pray for the strenght to go on! I'm feeling a little hopeless today.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Tititimes, I hope things get better for you.

Inluv, your trip is coming soon.

Mrsk, how are you feeling these days. Your LO will be here in no time.

Future, We will miss you if you do take a break. However, I do understand and I will continue to pray for you. Be blessed.

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Ladies, please don't give up hope. I know it's hard, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. :hugs:

Also, remember that everyone has their struggles. It may not be fertility, but everyone has something in their lives that could be a lot better. Remembering that helps me to keep everything in perspective and be thankful no matter what I may be going through. For example, so many people around me think that my life is easy going and I don't have much to worry about or stress over...and that's because I remain cheerful no matter what may happen and I refuse to stress over things that aren't in my control. 

It's ok to vent and to be down sometimes. I've had my moments. But remember, God is the one in control so just because we may be ready for our blessing doesn't mean that God is ready to deliver it. I remember so many times when I was going through a trial (like my financial aid situation a few months ago) and I would just hear a voice tell me, "Woman, humble thyself." and it would make me realize that it's not about what I want to happen, it's about the Most High's plan for me...and at that point, I'd just let go and meditate and pray...I mean TRULY let go...and say whatever happens, happens...no wishing or hoping...I'd just let things happen...because I knew at that point, the Most High had heard my plea, and there was nothing more for me to do...

Just some thoughts of mine....I hope everyone has a lovely day. :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is well. What is everyone doing for Thanksgiving? Is anyone cooking or just visiting? I am going to cook a small meal this is hubby's first Thanksgiving without his mother (she passed away this passed March). He was her only boy and very spoiled. LOL


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey hope all is well with everyone
Ready- we're visiting this Thanksgiving, my cousin is getting a Thanksgiving spread in Southern Living magazine so everyone will be there.
AFM- I thought the vitamin C was working, took it for 3 days upping the dosage everyday, got brown spotting for two days and still nothing..back to the doctors I go


----------



## PurpleKisses

I'm not really sure. I was going to go home (DC area) for thanksgiving but I think OH and I may just spend Thanksgiving here...his mom lives right down the street, so we may go over there. I wish DS was here...such is life, though...things will be different next year for sure..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone!

@ready: I am going to Chicago for thanksgiving to visit my parents and grandma. I am only cooking the mac n cheese:winkwink:

I go for my glucose test tomorrow and I am not looking forward to it:wacko:. At least im off from work and can come home and sleep!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey my beautiful ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. I guess I am going to cook a ham this year. Not really sure. 

Msk, I love mac and cheese.

Vrain, Let me know when it appears in the the mag. I like the mag. That sounds like fun too. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies,

Just checking in. I had a phone interview with Anheuser-Busch for a group manager position once I graduate. The money and benefits are right and management is my ultimate goal career-wise, so I figured that it would be a great starting position. I think it went well, so hopefully they'll call me back for a face-to-face interview. :)

Just wanted to share that...I'm kinda excited about it lol...

I hope everyone is having a great day. :D


----------



## Tititimes2

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just checking in. I had a phone interview with Anheuser-Busch for a group manager position once I graduate. The money and benefits are right and management is my ultimate goal career-wise, so I figured that it would be a great starting position. I think it went well, so hopefully they'll call me back for a face-to-face interview. :)
> 
> Just wanted to share that...I'm kinda excited about it lol...
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day. :D

purplekisses- That is such great news. Good luck on getting the call back.

Hope all you ladies are having a good day. Thanks for all you kind words.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thats awesome Purple!

Hope everyone is doing well. 

I went to DR today and baby is weighing close to 3lbs, like 2.6 or so. Dr says I am going to have a big baby, which is what I want too! With my husband being a big man I figured as much. I also had my glucola test and it tasted horrible:nope:. I thought I would throw it up!

Now Im eating nestle toll house cookies fresh from the oven and all to myself, all 7 of them! Yummy:haha:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Mrsk~ when I had my glucose test, it tasted like fruit punch...I feel a little woozy afterward but it was fine otherwise. I couldn't imagine drinking it if it tasted bad, my taste buds have been extra sensitive. I wish I knew how much ladybug weighed...I really don't want to have a big baby but sometimes I feel like she might be bigger than DS (he was 6lb 13oz)...my mom doesn't believe that I can have big babies lol..so I'm hoping that's true lol...

Tititimes~ I hope you're feeling better. Remember, all blessings come in due time. Know that God is going to deliver, and you will receive. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Mrsk~ when I had my glucose test, it tasted like fruit punch...I feel a little woozy afterward but it was fine otherwise. I couldn't imagine drinking it if it tasted bad, my taste buds have been extra sensitive. I wish I knew how much ladybug weighed...I really don't want to have a big baby but sometimes I feel like she might be bigger than DS (he was 6lb 13oz)...my mom doesn't believe that I can have big babies lol..so I'm hoping that's true lol...
> 
> Tititimes~ I hope you're feeling better. Remember, all blessings come in due time. Know that God is going to deliver, and you will receive. :hugs:

I mean the drink was very sweet but I just dont like it whether its fruity, orange, grape or otherwise. It makes me gag but the good thing is that they had it cold for me so that made it easier. My last baby was around the same weight as yours like 6lb 12oz. Im thinking 8 this time. I am also going to find out what I am having at the next sonogram, but I will be the only one who knows.:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleKisses

mrskcbrown said:


> I mean the drink was very sweet but I just dont like it whether its fruity, orange, grape or otherwise. It makes me gag but the good thing is that they had it cold for me so that made it easier. My last baby was around the same weight as yours like 6lb 12oz. Im thinking 8 this time. I am also going to find out what I am having at the next sonogram, but I will be the only one who knows.:thumbup:

Oh ok. Yeah, it didn't taste that sweet to me...but then again, I've been craving loads of sugar during this pregnancy...so there's not too many things that taste _really_ to me. I don't know what I'd do if I had a 8lb baby! I tore pretty badly with DS. It's funny because my friend thought that she was going to have a big baby. She's a thick girl and her husband is like 6'3, 270...but her little girl was born on sat. and she weighed 6-14...I jokingly said, "The way I see it is, it's less to carry around lol!"...DS stayed pretty small (around the 10 percentile) but it was exhausting carrying him in his carseat...so I couldn't imagine having a bigger baby...I'm not that big myself (only 5'2) lol. 

How exciting! You're gonna tell us, right??? lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Purple, I hope all goes well with the job. My father-in-law use to be a driver for them. They have pretty good benefits and pay very well. I am sure you will do well and bloom very well in your new carreer. I wish you all the best.

Msk, Please tell us. We will keep it a secret. :shhh:

Afm, last night I had a serious backache. I think I did to much the other day during my workout. This lady at work made me so mad. I wear heals everyday (except some Fridays) and she said, "it probaly the shoes." That annoys me. I have been wearing heels since I was about 16. But anyway took a muscle relaxer and was out like a light. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- I'm glad your test went well minus the bad taste!

Purple-yay that is great news!!!

Titimus- I hope you are feeling better

afm-I went for a scan yesterday and have left over cyst on my ovaries from my last cycle of injections so no injections this cycle. I'm bummed but it's God's will so I'll just wait until I have the all clear to try again and enjoy the holiday!!!1

Hope you ladies are well.


----------



## ready4onemore

Future, I am so glad to see you post. I having been thinking of you and hope all is well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes I will tell you all when I find out what I am having. I can tell no one else or it will somehow get to hubby, LOL.

Im 27 weeks today! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing well today. I am very tired today. So after I do some much needed shopping tonight I will turn in early.


----------



## Tititimes2

That is so great!


----------



## Tititimes2

last post to mrskcbrown!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy Saturday to everyone! This is the day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!:thumbup:

I took my glucola test this week and I passed it! yay but the DR found out that I am anemic:wacko:. So I have to take some iron supplements. I am so looking forward to going to Chicago next week. I miss my mom, dad and grandma soooo much! Today is my moms 65th birthday and tomorrow is my parents 40th anniversary!:happydance: I pray my husband and I are married that long + some. My parents definitely have a relationship that I look up to and that we emulate.:cloud9:

Time to cook breakfast!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone, I hope all is well.

Mrsk, have a good time in Chicago.

I am excited about being off next week. :happydance: Well I am off Thursday to the next Wednesday. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks! I am off weds till the next monday. 

Bump pics on pg 68 in my journal!:winkwink:


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies!! Mrsk your bump pics are gorgeous!!
afm- i'm chillin..no worries..waiting for AF


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies...I've been MIA for awhile as I've just been so uncomfortable. Doc said to expect Bubba any day as little one is so deep in my pelvis he could barely feel the head. I can't walk, sleep, my back, hips, everything hurts. I just can't wait for this baby to come. I hope everyone is doing well. Take care and I will let you all know when this little one makes his debut.


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> Hi ladies...I've been MIA for awhile as I've just been so uncomfortable. Doc said to expect Bubba any day as little one is so deep in my pelvis he could barely feel the head. I can't walk, sleep, my back, hips, everything hurts. I just can't wait for this baby to come. I hope everyone is doing well. Take care and I will let you all know when this little one makes his debut.

I hope you feel better soon and please keep us posted!:hugs:

AFM, just feeling like Im getting bigger by the minute and awaiting thanksgiving break!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Kareen, I hope you get to feeling better. Please let us know when makes his entrance.

Mrsk, your bump pics are so cute. I cannot believe you are already 27 weeks.


----------



## PurpleKisses

@MrsK~cute bump pics! I need to take more pics...baby has really grown since I changed my avatar...

@Kareen~not much longer! I'm excited for you :D

AFM, I'm just trying to finish out the semester. I feel like I'm slowing down...ugh...think I'm going to take a nap before I finish this project that I have and start on another. I'm so happy that I have Wed-Sun to rest and work on school work. I can't remember the last time I've had so many projects, tests and assignments. It's almost over, though so I can't complain. :)

I hope everyone is doing great. Talk to you lovely ladies later. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> @MrsK~cute bump pics! I need to take more pics...baby has really grown since I changed my avatar...
> 
> @Kareen~not much longer! I'm excited for you :D
> 
> AFM, I'm just trying to finish out the semester. I feel like I'm slowing down...ugh...think I'm going to take a nap before I finish this project that I have and start on another. I'm so happy that I have Wed-Sun to rest and work on school work. I can't remember the last time I've had so many projects, tests and assignments. It's almost over, though so I can't complain. :)
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great. Talk to you lovely ladies later. :)

Thanks Purple:hugs:!

I remember the school days for Undergrad and Masters and I cannot say that I miss it. I am going back to school next August 2011 to get my ED.S, which is like an Educational Doctorate and Im going to take the test to become an administrator even though I have no plans to do that until I have made 10 yrs in the class room. I am going on my 5th yr of teaching, so I have a while to go.

Are you having a natural birth Purple? Im contemplating it. Im going to see how much pain I can manage before I actually ask for an epidural. I dont think I want them to offer it to me though, I want them to wait until I ask because I know I will cave in if they ask me:winkwink:


----------



## PurpleKisses

I plan to...with DS, I started without any pain meds and ended up getting an IV pain reliever a couple hours in (I don't remember what it was called, I was in too much pain to even care lol). It took the edge off and helped me sleep in between my contractions. I was told that I couldn't get an epidural because I had scoliosis surgery when I was 14 (have rods in)...the anesthesiologist was really rude like I was asking him to go out of his way when I did ask for an epidural. He actually caught an attitude with me because I was in the middle of a contraction and he refused to wait until it was over so that I could position myself better. I'm kinda glad I didn't get one, though...pushing was so much easier because I could actually feel what was going on.

So, if anything, I'll probably just get an IV pain reliever. My labor with DS was about 8 hours so I'm hoping this one is faster. The only thing was that they had to give me oxygen because it made DS a little sleepy. According to my mom, the last couple hours of my labor were borderline comical because I kept trying to climb out of the bed and was taking the oxygen mask off so the nurse was standing guard by my bed to make sure I behaved. :haha: I only remember parts of it because I was sleeping and would wake up to scream during a contraction and I'd hear the nurse or my mom tell me to put my mask back on or to stop trying to climb out of the bed lol. This time I'd like to be more coherent, though lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> I plan to...with DS, I started without any pain meds and ended up getting an IV pain reliever a couple hours in (I don't remember what it was called, I was in too much pain to even care lol). It took the edge off and helped me sleep in between my contractions. I was told that I couldn't get an epidural because I had scoliosis surgery when I was 14 (have rods in)...the anesthesiologist was really rude like I was asking him to go out of his way when I did ask for an epidural. He actually caught an attitude with me because I was in the middle of a contraction and he refused to wait until it was over so that I could position myself better. I'm kinda glad I didn't get one, though...pushing was so much easier because I could actually feel what was going on.
> 
> So, if anything, I'll probably just get an IV pain reliever. My labor with DS was about 8 hours so I'm hoping this one is faster. The only thing was that they had to give me oxygen because it made DS a little sleepy. According to my mom, the last couple hours of my labor were borderline comical because I kept trying to climb out of the bed and was taking the oxygen mask off so the nurse was standing guard by my bed to make sure I behaved. :haha: I only remember parts of it because I was sleeping and would wake up to scream during a contraction and I'd hear the nurse or my mom tell me to put my mask back on or to stop trying to climb out of the bed lol. This time I'd like to be more coherent, though lol.

Yeah I had the IV one as well and then I had the epidural that wore off:nope:. Then eventually I ended up needing a csection:nope:. I definitely do not want a csection again:nope:. I did not have a good experience birthing last time so I want to have a better time this go round, and Im trying to figure out whats best. From looking at a Baby Story on TLC I wish I would have done a home birth or had my baby in a birthing center. Im nervous though about going natural....decisions, decisions:shrug:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Msk, I hope your birth goes smoothly. I had 2 c-sections. The first was needed and the second I did not have an option.:shrug: So I looked into have a VBA2C and in the state of Texas that is almost impossible. I really do not want a c-section again. Okay I know I am not pregnant yet but I believe it is coming soon. 

Purple, don't give the nures a hard time this time.:haha: When I was in labor with my oldest I want everyone to leave the room. They got on my nerves touching me and saying "you are doing good." I was like I am laying in a bed in pain how is that good. LOL 

Afm, I have been having some horrible back pains. I think I pulled a muscle doing a workout session.


----------



## PurpleKisses

@MrsK~I find that c-sections are becoming more common these days...it's kinda scary. Part of me thinks it's because of the number of inductions that are done...like my friend went for an induction about a week or so ago, was in labor for nearly 18 hours before they delivered her baby by c-section. I've heard conflicting things about epidurals. Some say they can slow down labor, others say they can actually help labor...so I don't know :shrug:. The IV drug that they gave me wore off like most narcotics do...ya know when you're still really drowsy but it doesn't help the pain...but I was fine with that...as long as I got SOME sleep (I went into active labor around midnight and DS was born at 8:45 am). I'm a little scared about going natural, but I want to challenge myself to see if I can do it.

@Ready~ it's never too early to be thinking about things like that. Before you know, you're going to be glad that you did start thinking about it early...because I've been toiling over this since I got my BFP....which hospital, what I wanted my labor and delivery experience to be like, etc. I even considered a home birth at one point because my hospital options are kinda slim. I'm having this baby at the same hospital I had DS because my hospital of choice doesn't deliver babies anymore and my mw's practice doesn't have privileges at my 2nd choice. Hopefully, I'll have a better experience this time. I was really turned off from that hospital after I had DS.

Honestly, if I had to have a c-section, I don't know what I'd do. That's like my ultimate fear for some reason. I know women who have had them and say it's not the end of the world but I just don't want to go through that...especially since I'm due exactly a week before classes start for the spring. I had a 3rd degree tear with DS (the docs said I pushed too fast...but it was more like he was crowning and I couldn't stop him lol)..I'd take that again over a c-section. I just have this phobia of surgery...


----------



## mrskcbrown

I am having my baby in Memphis, TN and VBACs are common here. My DR says she encourages it as long as I do not have to be induced. If I have to be induced then I will have to have a csection. I am going to fight an induction tooth and nail because I know that womens bodies are made to labor naturally. I am going to talk with her more about it next week and I dont want to be induced just because I am past my due date. The letter she gave me says that I can wait until 2 weeks after my due date before actually needing to be induced.

@rdy: a lot of states are like that but its funny that vbacs are actually safer than a repeat c section:shrug:.

@purple: i think a lot of drs push csections due to their own time constraints but I will not allow them to put me on their time schedules this time around:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hm. I never thought of it that way...I know a lot of women are going for inductions. A lot of my friends who have had children have been induced; not because they were overdue, but because they were tired of being pregnant. Like my friend that I mentioned before, her due date was this past Sunday but she opted to be induced early. I wanted to advise her against it, but I didn't really want to pry. She was already 3cm dilated, but clearly her body and baby weren't ready yet. With DS, I kept telling my doc a couple days before my due date that I felt like I was in labor but he didn't believe me. DS's heartbeat was irregular so they set me up for an induction the following day. Although, I had dilated 2cm (because I was in early labor, like I had told them), they insisted on starting me on cervidil. Luckily, I didn't need pitocin. 

That's one thing, I don't want to go overdue but at the same time I don't want to be induced either because I know that increases the chance of having to have a c-section. I honestly don't see myself going past my due date, though. I'm waaayyyy too uncomfortable to stay like this for more than 6 weeks lol. My body is really starting to make that transition...it's kinda scary, but at the same time it's amazing how my body is really on autopilot now...

Oh, and I hope your back feels better, *Ready*. :flower: Back pain/injuries are the worst IMO...


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Hm. I never thought of it that way...I know a lot of women are going for inductions. A lot of my friends who have had children have been induced; not because they were overdue, but because they were tired of being pregnant. Like my friend that I mentioned before, her due date was this past Sunday but she opted to be induced early. I wanted to advise her against it, but I didn't really want to pry. She was already 3cm dilated, but clearly her body and baby weren't ready yet. With DS, I kept telling my doc a couple days before my due date that I felt like I was in labor but he didn't believe me. DS's heartbeat was irregular so they set me up for an induction the following day. Although, I had dilated 2cm (because I was in early labor, like I had told them), they insisted on starting me on cervidil. Luckily, I didn't need pitocin.
> 
> That's one thing, I don't want to go overdue but at the same time I don't want to be induced either because I know that increases the chance of having to have a c-section. I honestly don't see myself going past my due date, though. I'm waaayyyy too uncomfortable to stay like this for more than 6 weeks lol. My body is really starting to make that transition...it's kinda scary, but at the same time it's amazing how my body is really on autopilot now...

Yes I think that your body knows when to labor. I mean think about past generations like my grandmas. They werent induced and didnt even know what it was and they use to have like 12 children:haha:. Im just trusting my body to tell me when its time. Hopefully no induction unless absolutely necessary. I had a friend whose Dr was trying to force her to be induced because she was 2 days over due. She declined, waited an extra week and her body went into labor naturally and she was happy she waited.

Thats awesome that your body is changing like that:happydance:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Purple and Msk, I really pray and hope that both of you labor on your own and that the pain will be bearable. I pray there is no induction for either of you. I really believe we should go in labor natually unless it is a matter of life and death. I don't like how doctors want the "_schedule_" the birth of your child. I am trying to find a doctor or midwife that will allow me to have a VBA2C.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Purple and Msk, I really pray and hope that both of you labor on your own and that the pain will be bearable. I pray there is no induction for either of you. I really believe we should go in labor natually unless it is a matter of life and death. I don't like how doctors want the "_schedule_" the birth of your child. I am trying to find a doctor or midwife that will allow me to have a VBA2C.

Im sure there is one DR out there that will allow you to have a VBAC. A lot of hospitals think about the risks and possibly lawsuits but with the papers they make you sign, Im sure that you can get out of it.

Im surfing the net for childbirth and labor classes. The one at my hospital is too expensive. Going to try another hospital:winkwink:


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies, i know its been a long min. I have been busy haven't been online lately. I will have to take time to read to see what is going on with everyone. I pray all is well


----------



## FutureMommie

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!


----------



## Mrs O

Hello all, i have been out of touch for a while ...I hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Tititimes2

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies!


----------



## Vrainoire

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Happy Thanksgiving! I am in Chicago and enjoying my time here. I went to church this morning and it was nice. My mom is doing ok. She had back surgery a few weeks ago and is just managing so far. Pray she has a speedy recovery please:winkwink:. I just washed her up and geez let me tell you, I never want to be a nurse!!:dohh:

Have a good thanksgiving!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just popping in the say hello. It has been quiet on this thread for a couple of days. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Vrainoire

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just popping in the say hello. It has been quiet on this thread for a couple of days. I hope everyone is doing well.

lol I agree it has been very quiet.. checking this thread has become part of my daily ritual..but I'm doing fine and hoping the same for everyone else


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrain, wow you are on CD 87. Have you contacted the doctor again?


----------



## Vrainoire

ready-not yet I told her I would wait it out since she's putting me on BCPs anyway..its due in 4 days so if it doesn't come on i'll be back in here office..


----------



## InLuv2

*Hey All *


Back from the family vacation. Well I had a nice time and got plenty of :sex: in! It was very relaxing unlike at home where it seems to be a routine lately. We covered the entire fertile window and acted like two teenagers in love. We were able to get some Yoga in and truly inhale & exhale all of our worries. I've heard that Yoga is great for fertility.

Soooo hopefully with all the :sex: activity that took place many times in a day... we made a lil treasure :):thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

In luv: Thats awesome that you all had a great time away.:cloud9:

Vrainoire: Once you start the BCP you should be getting your cycle a few weeks later anyway right? I agree with seeing the DR again:thumbup:.

Rdy: Glad you are doing well!:hugs:

ASM, Im getting bigger, more uncomfortable but blessed. I went to Chicago for Thanksgiving and I received baby gifts from friends. It made it really seem real to be having a baby:haha:. I also went to see the Whispers and O'Jays with my BFF, Dad and husband! It was an awesome concert. I love old school!:cloud9: We drove back home yesterday and now we are back to the daily grind for 3 more weeks then Im out for Christmas break from Dec 17-Jan3. :happydance: Hubby and I also got to spend some quality time together while in Chicago just lying in bed having pillow talk, we rarely do that anymore cuz we are always watching TV so now I vow to turn the TV off _sometimes_ at night:winkwink:.

Have a grand day!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, I am glad you had a great time. Pillow talk I love it. The concert sounds awesome. 

Inluv, glad you and hubby had a good time.


----------



## iamrestored77

hey ladies, sorry i haven't been around. A lot going on in my life right now. Saturday night my granny had a heart attack. Last night she passed away :(. I know she is with Jesus :). True woman of faith :). What is really cool though is last month I celebrated her 90th birthday with her and family :). It was awesome. I have some great memories of her. She was in good health and lived a good life.

afm- iam on cd23 period due Dec 6 

Good day ladies


----------



## Vrainoire

iam- sorry for your loss, she sounds like a wonderful woman..and I know she's blessed considering she made it to 90..sending u lots of :dust: this cycle

mrskc- I really have no clue how the birth control will work..when I was on nuva ring I had to wait for my cycle to start before I could insert it..so i don't know how this will work or how long i'll have to take them..just like previous months I can say that AF isn't going to show..this time i'm just hoping she surprises me..


----------



## Tititimes2

InLuv2 said:


> *Hey All *
> 
> 
> Soooo hopefully with all the :sex: activity that took place many times in a day... we made a lil treasure :):thumbup:

Oh, that's so wonderful. I hope so too!


----------



## Tititimes2

iamrestored77 said:


> hey ladies, sorry i haven't been around. A lot going on in my life right now. Saturday night my granny had a heart attack. Last night she passed away :(. I know she is with Jesus :). True woman of faith :). What is really cool though is last month I celebrated her 90th birthday with her and family :). It was awesome. I have some great memories of her. She was in good health and lived a good life.
> 
> afm- iam on cd23 period due Dec 6
> 
> Good day ladies

iamresstored - so sorry to hear about your granny. May she rest with the angels and sweet memories of her comfort you and continue to make you smile.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@iamrestored: I am so sorry to hear about your grandma. I know how precious they are. My grandma will make 84 tomorrow. I know she lived a great life and is amongst the angels with Jesus:cloud9:.

@vrainoire: I use to do the nuvaring and I had to wear it for 3 weeks and then when I took it out my cycle would come a day or two later. I hope it does surprise you though:winkwink:.

@ready and iamrestored: I love your new profile pics!

Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Hi ladies! Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. I've recently been taken off of work and put on modified bedrest, so I'm sure I'll be around more frequently. I went to the hospital on Friday because of contractions and surprisingly was dilated 1-2 centimeters. I'm excited, but I hope my LO holds on for another week. I'd love to make it to full term. I'm going to try to catch up and read some previous posts.

Mrskc - I'm glad to see you're progressing well! Cute bump!

iam - I'm SO sorry to hear about your grandmother passing. I hope you and your family are able to find peace during this tough time.

To everyone else, I hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Hi ladies! Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. I've recently been taken off of work and put on modified bedrest, so I'm sure I'll be around more frequently. I went to the hospital on Friday because of contractions and surprisingly was dilated 1-2 centimeters. I'm excited, but I hope my LO holds on for another week. I'd love to make it to full term. I'm going to try to catch up and read some previous posts.
> 
> Mrskc - I'm glad to see you're progressing well! Cute bump!
> 
> iam - I'm SO sorry to hear about your grandmother passing. I hope you and your family are able to find peace during this tough time.
> 
> To everyone else, I hope you are all doing well!!

Welcome back and dont stay away so long. I pray you make it to full term as well. Tell her to hold on a few more weeks:winkwink:. I have so much baby stuff to do. Hubby keeps saying wait for baby shower but whatever, I aint thinking about him:haha:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Iam, Sorry for you lost. But God knows best.:hugs:

Sincre, I hope your LO stays until full term as well. You profile pic is so cute.

Msk, I know how you feel. Don't you just want to start buying you own stuff for the baby. You can always take duplicate items back. :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Iam, Sorry for you lost. But God knows best.:hugs:
> 
> Sincre, I hope your LO stays until full term as well. You profile pic is so cute.
> 
> Msk, I know how you feel. Don't you just want to start buying you own stuff for the baby. You can always take duplicate items back. :thumbup:

Yes and I want to buy the bedding stuff and he is like wait for the shower. I said no one is buying that. They are only going to buy little stuff for the baby like bottles and outfits etc. These are not my close friends coming so I dont see them buying me huge items:wacko:


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, When is your gender scan? Please don't forget to tell us.


----------



## sincerevon

mrskcbrown said:


> sincerevon said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. I've recently been taken off of work and put on modified bedrest, so I'm sure I'll be around more frequently. I went to the hospital on Friday because of contractions and surprisingly was dilated 1-2 centimeters. I'm excited, but I hope my LO holds on for another week. I'd love to make it to full term. I'm going to try to catch up and read some previous posts.
> 
> Mrskc - I'm glad to see you're progressing well! Cute bump!
> 
> iam - I'm SO sorry to hear about your grandmother passing. I hope you and your family are able to find peace during this tough time.
> 
> To everyone else, I hope you are all doing well!!
> 
> Welcome back and dont stay away so long. I pray you make it to full term as well. Tell her to hold on a few more weeks:winkwink:. I have so much baby stuff to do. Hubby keeps saying wait for baby shower but whatever, I aint thinking about him:haha:.Click to expand...

I know how hard it is to wait to purchase baby items, but it's worth the wait! We received SO many duplicates at our shower that we were able to just exchange them for the items that we didn't get. And we used gift cards to purchase everything else.


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies glad to see all is well..CD90 for me..smh


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> hey ladies glad to see all is well..CD90 for me..smh

That is unbelieveable. I hope it all works out for you in the end.


----------



## FutureMommie

Iam- I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother

Vrain- I hope the witch shows for you soon! 

MrKC- your bump is so cute

inLuv- I'm glad you had a great vacy sounds like you and dh has a lot of fun! he he

Sincere- Welcome back, praying that your LO stays for the entire term.

afm- as you know I didn't have an IUI this cycle because I had left over cyst from last cycle so we were just going to go it on my own, my cycles are very regular so I expected to O last saturday with was cd14, I'm use to having cramping which lets me know that it's my o day but this time I felt nothing so I'm not sure if I o'd or not because I don't do opks or temp. Its so frusturating especially when my cycles are like clock work, so I'll just wait to see what happens. In the main time I am doning acupuncture which is very relaxing.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Mrsk, When is your gender scan? Please don't forget to tell us.

My next ultrasound is not until I am 35 weeks so I have about 5 more weeks to go:winkwink:!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sincerevon said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. I've recently been taken off of work and put on modified bedrest, so I'm sure I'll be around more frequently. I went to the hospital on Friday because of contractions and surprisingly was dilated 1-2 centimeters. I'm excited, but I hope my LO holds on for another week. I'd love to make it to full term. I'm going to try to catch up and read some previous posts.
> 
> Mrskc - I'm glad to see you're progressing well! Cute bump!
> 
> iam - I'm SO sorry to hear about your grandmother passing. I hope you and your family are able to find peace during this tough time.
> 
> To everyone else, I hope you are all doing well!!
> 
> Welcome back and dont stay away so long. I pray you make it to full term as well. Tell her to hold on a few more weeks:winkwink:. I have so much baby stuff to do. Hubby keeps saying wait for baby shower but whatever, I aint thinking about him:haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> I know how hard it is to wait to purchase baby items, but it's worth the wait! We received SO many duplicates at our shower that we were able to just exchange them for the items that we didn't get. And we used gift cards to purchase everything else.Click to expand...

Yeah thats a great idea:winkwink:. I guess I will take that into consideration. If they could all give me gift cards that would be great:haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> My next ultrasound is not until I am 35 weeks so I have about 5 more weeks to go:winkwink:!

 Okay just checking. Can you tell I am excited to know? :haha::happydance:




mrskcbrown said:


> [Yeah thats a great idea:winkwink:. I guess I will take that into consideration. If they could all give me gift cards that would be great:haha:

That would be so much easier too.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey everyone, just checking in!

Iam~ I will be praying for peace and strength for you and your loved ones. :hugs:

How is everyone else? Me, I'm exhausted. Ladybug has started to engage herself in my pelvis. This morning I felt her little fists at the very bottom...on the underside of my bump so that gives me a pretty good idea of how low she is. Everybody (even strangers) are telling me that she's going to come around Xmas if not sooner, but we'll see. OH doesn't want me doing much so he's always fussing for me to sit down lol...

I wish I was having a baby shower. My sis that's not talking to me threw my 1st one. This time around, my fam has really been acting funny. I almost feel like some people have an issue with me being pregnant again...but whatever, I'm not stressing over it.

Well I gotta go and get ready for class. Classes end in a week and I have finals until the following Thursday...so I'm hoping that I can last that long lol.

Have a great day ladies. :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey everyone, just checking in!
> 
> Iam~ I will be praying for peace and strength for you and your loved ones. :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else? Me, I'm exhausted. Ladybug has started to engage herself in my pelvis. This morning I felt her little fists at the very bottom...on the underside of my bump so that gives me a pretty good idea of how low she is. Everybody (even strangers) are telling me that she's going to come around Xmas if not sooner, but we'll see. OH doesn't want me doing much so he's always fussing for me to sit down lol...
> 
> I wish I was having a baby shower. My sis that's not talking to me threw my 1st one. This time around, my fam has really been acting funny. I almost feel like some people have an issue with me being pregnant again...but whatever, I'm not stressing over it.
> 
> Well I gotta go and get ready for class. Classes end in a week and I have finals until the following Thursday...so I'm hoping that I can last that long lol.
> 
> Have a great day ladies. :flower:

Hey Purple:

I think every child should have a baby shower no matter how many you have. Even if you arent getting gifts just the idea of being with friends to shower you with love is a great idea. Do you have any close friends that can throw you one? Why do they have an issue with you being preggo again? Are they jealous of you and your relationship with OH? I havent had a baby shower in 10 yrs, so my BFF is throwing me one, and Im kinda looking forward to it. I dont like a lot of attention being placed on me, so this will be different:shrug:.

Have a good day!

BTW, I pray that you go to full term and those people are all wrong. I feel like people around us rush pregnancy too much! Just let us enjoy being pregnant


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Purple, I hope you go full term as well. 

Mrsk, are you shy? I ask because you say you don't like attention. Don't worry about the attention at the shower just think of it as love over-flowing. Did you registar yet? If so let us know so we can have gifts sent to you via on-line. It is safe and we will not know your address. Someone else I know that lives another city did that and I thought that was cool. 

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Purple, I hope you go full term as well.
> 
> Mrsk, are you shy? I ask because you say you don't like attention. Don't worry about the attention at the shower just think of it as love over-flowing. Did you registar yet? If so let us know so we can have gifts sent to you via on-line. It is safe and we will not know your address. Someone else I know that lives another city did that and I thought that was cool.
> 
> Have a good day ladies.

Oh thanks! I appreciate that very much! Im not really shy seeing that I teach 14-16 yr olds everyday but I guess I just dont feel comfortable with "all eyes on me":haha:. Im registered at Target, Babies R Us and JC Penney. Real name Kimberly McCoy-Brown:winkwink:


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Purple, I hope you go full term as well.
> 
> Mrsk, are you shy? I ask because you say you don't like attention. Don't worry about the attention at the shower just think of it as love over-flowing. Did you registar yet? If so let us know so we can have gifts sent to you via on-line. It is safe and we will not know your address. Someone else I know that lives another city did that and I thought that was cool.
> 
> Have a good day ladies.
> 
> Oh thanks! I appreciate that very much! Im not really shy seeing that I teach 14-16 yr olds everyday but I guess I just dont feel comfortable with "all eyes on me":haha:. Im registered at Target, Babies R Us and JC Penney. Real name Kimberly McCoy-Brown:winkwink:Click to expand...


Okay thanks. What date is your shower that way it can come on or before your shower. I really want to send something right before. So you can have a gift from your virtual friend. :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Purple, I hope you go full term as well.
> 
> Mrsk, are you shy? I ask because you say you don't like attention. Don't worry about the attention at the shower just think of it as love over-flowing. Did you registar yet? If so let us know so we can have gifts sent to you via on-line. It is safe and we will not know your address. Someone else I know that lives another city did that and I thought that was cool.
> 
> Have a good day ladies.
> 
> Oh thanks! I appreciate that very much! Im not really shy seeing that I teach 14-16 yr olds everyday but I guess I just dont feel comfortable with "all eyes on me":haha:. Im registered at Target, Babies R Us and JC Penney. Real name Kimberly McCoy-Brown:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay thanks. What date is your shower that way it can come on or before your shower. I really want to send something right before. So you can have a gift from your virtual friend. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks that is really sweet of you!!!:happydance: Its Jan 15.


----------



## PurpleKisses

As long as I make it past finals, I'll be happy. She'll be full term (technically) by then anyway. Even my OH says that I look like I can go into labor at anytime lol...I think because she's dropped so much...that combined with her most recent growth spurt really makes me look like I'm ready to 'pop' lol. I've been getting BH really often...sometimes they come really regularly, too so I'm pretty sure she'll be on her way in the next 2-3 weeks. :)

As for the baby shower, I don't know. My mom has bought her some clothes (mostly summer dresses that she found on sale) and that's it. She'll call me every now and then to make sure I'm still pregnant and she didn't miss the birth. As you all know, I haven't talked to one of my sisters since before I've gotten pregnant and the only thing she's said about it was something about I should be careful not to catch HIV/AIDS from my OH because it happened to a friend of hers. Ironically enough, DS spent Thanksgiving with her and her OH...I didn't have any say about it...my mother made the decision and decided to inform me about it later. She couldn't understand why I was so upset about it and basically told me to get over it and be the "bigger person". My OH and I have had our rough patches in the past. When we first met and were "talking", he did started seeing someone else behind my back...but that was over 2 years ago. I had stopped talking to him for a few months, but after we reconciled, there hasn't been any other "incidents" since. My mother and sisters (who are all single) believe that "once a cheater, always a cheater". I can't say that about OH because he's been working hard to regain and keep my trust since we've gotten back together. We've had our ups and downs but have both been putting forth a sincere effort to build a solid and wholesome foundation for ourselves and our family. All I hear from my family are comments like "you're better than me..." and when I ask them what they mean by it, they can't or won't explain themselves. Even my bff was a bit taken aback when I mention that things are working out for us. So I feel like the only person I really have is my OH...and it makes me really sad, honestly :cry:...

My father's side of my family has virtually disappeared since I told my grandmother that I was expecting once when we were emailing back and forth. All she said was, "Good luck with your new pregnancy.". I've tried contacting my aunt whom I had been in constant contact with and she never returns my calls or texts anymore. :Shrug: I don't know why. 

I don't know...I'm kinda in a bummed mood today. :( I feel like I shouldn't be...but I get kinda down sometimes because I do wish I had the support of friend and family. My mom has already said, "This is your baby with [OH]..."...she said some other stuff after that that made think that she really doesn't want to be involved because of her feelings toward my OH. I don't know why she feels the way she does, honestly...I think it's mostly because he's not a high paid professional (i.e. a doctor or lawyer). When I mention that, she always says, "It's your life do with it what you want...you can waste your time on whoever you choose to..." 

On a brighter note, I received some really good feedback from one of my professors. I've been worried about my grades, especially in the two classes that he teaches but he told me that I don't have a reason to worry...if I keep doing what I'm doing, I should get an A in both courses. That made me happy because I've really been focused this semester. He told me that he knew I was smart, but I've really surpassed his expectations this semester. :D At least I get positive feedback from somewhere...according to my mother, I'm not going to do my best because OH is a distraction. :wacko:

Sorry for the long rant/sob story...I really don't have anyone to talk to except for OH and although he's really compassionate and tries to be understanding, I don't want to keep bombarding him with my stresses all of the time...he's says that's what he's here for but I don't want him to start to think that I'm just a "Debbie downer".

Well I have to go, I'll talk to you lovely ladies later. :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> As long as I make it past finals, I'll be happy. She'll be full term (technically) by then anyway. Even my OH says that I look like I can go into labor at anytime lol...I think because she's dropped so much...that combined with her most recent growth spurt really makes me look like I'm ready to 'pop' lol. I've been getting BH really often...sometimes they come really regularly, too so I'm pretty sure she'll be on her way in the next 2-3 weeks. :)
> 
> As for the baby shower, I don't know. My mom has bought her some clothes (mostly summer dresses that she found on sale) and that's it. She'll call me every now and then to make sure I'm still pregnant and she didn't miss the birth. As you all know, I haven't talked to one of my sisters since before I've gotten pregnant and the only thing she's said about it was something about I should be careful not to catch HIV/AIDS from my OH because it happened to a friend of hers. Ironically enough, DS spent Thanksgiving with her and her OH...I didn't have any say about it...my mother made the decision and decided to inform me about it later. She couldn't understand why I was so upset about it and basically told me to get over it and be the "bigger person". My OH and I have had our rough patches in the past. When we first met and were "talking", he did started seeing someone else behind my back...but that was over 2 years ago. I had stopped talking to him for a few months, but after we reconciled, there hasn't been any other "incidents" since. My mother and sisters (who are all single) believe that "once a cheater, always a cheater". I can't say that about OH because he's been working hard to regain and keep my trust since we've gotten back together. We've had our ups and downs but have both been putting forth a sincere effort to build a solid and wholesome foundation for ourselves and our family. All I hear from my family are comments like "you're better than me..." and when I ask them what they mean by it, they can't or won't explain themselves. Even my bff was a bit taken aback when I mention that things are working out for us. So I feel like the only person I really have is my OH...and it makes me really sad, honestly :cry:...
> 
> My father's side of my family has virtually disappeared since I told my grandmother that I was expecting once when we were emailing back and forth. All she said was, "Good luck with your new pregnancy.". I've tried contacting my aunt whom I had been in constant contact with and she never returns my calls or texts anymore. :Shrug: I don't know why.
> 
> I don't know...I'm kinda in a bummed mood today. :( I feel like I shouldn't be...but I get kinda down sometimes because I do wish I had the support of friend and family. My mom has already said, "This is your baby with [OH]..."...she said some other stuff after that that made think that she really doesn't want to be involved because of her feelings toward my OH. I don't know why she feels the way she does, honestly...I think it's mostly because he's not a high paid professional (i.e. a doctor or lawyer). When I mention that, she always says, "It's your life do with it what you want...you can waste your time on whoever you choose to..."
> 
> On a brighter note, I received some really good feedback from one of my professors. I've been worried about my grades, especially in the two classes that he teaches but he told me that I don't have a reason to worry...if I keep doing what I'm doing, I should get an A in both courses. That made me happy because I've really been focused this semester. He told me that he knew I was smart, but I've really surpassed his expectations this semester. :D At least I get positive feedback from somewhere...according to my mother, I'm not going to do my best because OH is a distraction. :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for the long rant/sob story...I really don't have anyone to talk to except for OH and although he's really compassionate and tries to be understanding, I don't want to keep bombarding him with my stresses all of the time...he's says that's what he's here for but I don't want him to start to think that I'm just a "Debbie downer".
> 
> Well I have to go, I'll talk to you lovely ladies later. :flower:

Hey Purple:

In some ways I can relate to your story. I met my DH in June 2008, and we had a great start. Then eventually things started to change for the worse. He was going through my phone, and emails. He found out I was talking to someone else but I only did that because we were "dating" and not exclusive yet. I dont believe in giving my whole self until I know where we are suppose to be going. Well once I found out he was doing that, I put the brakes on fast and told him what I expected and that I would NOT be with a man who was prying in my stuff and etc. He learned his lesson and knew I meant business. We have never been through that again. Then later we had another "incident" and I told my friends. Well long story short, my 2 girlfriends have held a grudge against my husband since this happened.

When he asked me to marry him Feb 2009, I called my BFF and she was like "oh Ok", in a negative way and then said she was going to call me back, and never did. So I emailed her and told her I was pissed at her and her behavior. Since then, she has come around but not really. She doesnt really call much and we talked everyday! She also never comes to visit me, and makes promises that she never keeps.

My mother told me that she is jealous and that she doesnt understand the changes that relationships go through. 

I said all of that to say that people must learn to forgive no matter what. When they (your family and my friend) hold unforgiveness in their heart they will always be rude and mean. Just make sure that you have forgiven them and move on. I dont have any friends where I live except one. Hubby is like my world and like you I share everything with him, even though its not the same as having a close girlfriend but be grateful to have him who understands. 

Next time you have an issue with OH dont tell anyone because people make judgements about our mates and we have gone back on to love them unconditionally. I keep all business between me and him, so in others eyes we are just happy and satisfied, even if we are pissed with one another:winkwink:.

It will be ok. We are here for you!:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

I completely agree. I really don't tell my family much of what goes on between him and I. I try talking to my mom at times because I do get frustrated; not necessarily because of anything that he says or does but because things aren't how I feel they should be sometimes (for example, when he was in Delaware and I was here by myself)...I've realized that my mom takes opportunities like those to try to talk me into leaving and forgetting about him. I don't understand it, but it's like my family actually _wants_ me to be a single mother...

I'm just really thankful that my OH is so understanding. Hopefully, when I graduate and we move to wherever we decide is best, I'll be able to find other women who are in committed relationships and understand what it's like. I love my BFF to pieces but I find that since she's not in the same spot in her life as I am in mine, it's hard for her to understand what I go through sometimes. Her and her OH are kinda on again, off again...she doesn't have any children so she really doesn't get it. 

I really enjoy sharing with you ladies since I really don't have good relationships with my sisters and I don't have any ladies in my life who are married whom I can ask for advice and perhaps learn from in the process. :hugs: Thanks ladies. :)


----------



## sincerevon

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time, Purple. It's really hard when you don't have the support that you need. Hopefully your family will come around, it's not fair of them to judge the person that you want to be with. But, not everyone sees things that way...

AFM, I received good news at my 36 week appointment today. I haven't dilated any further, and I was cleared to go back to work. I agreed only because it's better for us financially. I was so concerned about my LO being premature, but I'll be full term in 4 days. What a relief!


----------



## ready4onemore

Ladies,

I know how you feel. The only person I can talk to is my little sister but she lives 300 miles away. When my and dh had some problems that could have broken us up she was the only person that told me to stick it out. She prayed for us and told me whatever decision I made she was there for me. 

So ladies I know I am only your online friend but just know I am here for you and I do pray for you all often. :hugs: I know how it feels to not have anyone to talk too.


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> I completely agree. I really don't tell my family much of what goes on between him and I. I try talking to my mom at times because I do get frustrated; not necessarily because of anything that he says or does but because things aren't how I feel they should be sometimes (for example, when he was in Delaware and I was here by myself)...I've realized that my mom takes opportunities like those to try to talk me into leaving and forgetting about him. I don't understand it, but it's like my family actually _wants_ me to be a single mother...
> 
> I'm just really thankful that my OH is so understanding. Hopefully, when I graduate and we move to wherever we decide is best, I'll be able to find other women who are in committed relationships and understand what it's like. I love my BFF to pieces but I find that since she's not in the same spot in her life as I am in mine, it's hard for her to understand what I go through sometimes. Her and her OH are kinda on again, off again...she doesn't have any children so she really doesn't get it.
> 
> I really enjoy sharing with you ladies since I really don't have good relationships with my sisters and I don't have any ladies in my life who are married whom I can ask for advice and perhaps learn from in the process. :hugs: Thanks ladies. :)

Hey Purple:

Do you think your mom is acting differently because you are not married and having a baby? I know sometimes parents can be funny like that. When I got preggo with my daughter I wasnt married initially but we got married when I was 7 months. My mom wasnt feeling us having a baby out of wedlock and I felt kinda forced into marrying him. He wasnt the man for me and I knew it but I did it anyway and that is the biggest regret of my life, but happy that I had my daughter from that union. So sometimes things that they dont like are more their problem than ours:shrug:. 

All will be well sis, praying for you:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

Today I went shopping and I got one dress from motherhood, a pair of cords and a shirt. Funny though, they had a sale that started last week and was suppose to end tomorrow. Buy 100 worth of clothes get 30 off, well wouldnt you know they cancelled the sale a day early. What type of company does that? Im thinking of emailing their corporate office because I think that is unfair. I also finally returned some maternity jeans to JCPenney, they were soooo tight!! I traded them for another pair and actually they were 2 bucks cheaper. Then I went to burlington and put the baby bedding and mobile in the layaway. I got a 10 pc bedding set for 79 dollars. I really wanted this other one but for that price, I will learn to love this one. It has monkeys on it as well, so we will make do with that one. I did all of this today and I think I spent right at 110 dollars for everything! Im a bargain/cheap shopper LOL!:haha:

So no more maternity clothes for me. These will have to get me through february. I will be the mix and match queen at work.

BTW, my high school went to the state championship today. It was the first time in history for the city of memphis, tennessee. They lost :cry:but I applaud them for getting this far. I believe they lost because they were too hot headed. I can tell that just by watching the game on tv:dohh:!

Hope everyone is feeling grand:hugs:!


----------



## sincerevon

I'm glad you were able to get some great deals on maternity clothes, Mrskc!

All the maternity clothes I have I purchased off the clearance rack. And I didn't even end up wearing them until last week! So I'm glad I didn't spend loads of money on them.

I go back to work tomorrow. I'm really nervous about it. Hopefully all goes well. Either way, I think I'm only going to stay for two weeks (I'll be 39 weeks then), and then start my actual maternity leave. I'm so anxious to meet my little girl. It still doesn't feel real to me that I'm going to have a baby, I'm sure it'll sink in once I see her face.

How is everyone else?


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies,

The last time I posted I was really bummed. That night before I went to bed, I made sure to ask the Most High for a better day. Funny enough, my mom called me the next morning and our conversation was very pleasant. She made sure that I was aware that she's there for me, and she doesn't mean any harm. A couple of her friends had actually asked her if I was having a baby shower and if not, what did I still need for the baby...so I ended up finishing my registry that I had started months ago at Target. Sometimes I'm just in awe at how God really hears us when we cry out. Well, that's my little testimony. :)

I've been having BH off and on all day long today. Hopefully, she'll stay put for atleast another 11 days. This is the last week of classes and I have finals coming up. I hope I make it. Everybody keeps telling me that I look like I'm "about to pop". I find it amazing because I felt my body transitioning and there's really a noticeable difference in how I'm carrying now. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend. I'll be back on tomorrow. Talk to you ladies later. :flower:


----------



## iamrestored77

I am sooo glad to hear it Purple


----------



## mrskcbrown

@sincere: I pray your next two weeks go well. Your little girl will be here soon. Be sure to share pics. I had that surreal feeling when I had my 9 yr old. When she came out I said, WOW she is really my baby!! I was excited, crying and to top it off she was so dark and I loved it. She is still really dark and has a beautiful skin tone! I tell her everyday, she is my chocolate star:winkwink:.

@Purple: I too prayed for you and Im glad things are looking up girl! He is so awesome! May not come when you want him but he is always on time!!:happydance:

AFM, went to get paint today for the baby's room, so we are finally getting a move on things. His/Her room will be yellow and green. Ill take pics when hubby finishes painting. Im also not sure now if I want to know what Im having. I figure if I have to wait until 35 weeks to find out, why not just wait:shrug:? We will see:winkwink:


----------



## PurpleKisses

@sincerevon~ for some reason this time around it feels surreal to me. I hope your 2 weeks go well. :)

@Iam ~how are you?

@mrsk~ thank you for the prayers. They were much needed. I think if I were you, I think I'd just wait since you've had to wait so long anyway. Plus, you can't really tell many people or buy anything gender specific because your DH might find out...I know personally, it would be really hard for me to keep that to myself lol. Of course, it's completely up to you though. :thumbup:

It's about 3:45am here and I'm wide awake. I'm still having BH along with some cramping and back pain. I feel so uncomfortable and miserable. :(


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies! I hope all is well with everyone..
AFM-Looks like I need to go ahead and make an appointment for next week, I thought AF was gonna come on her own but she hasn't..I even got pink spotting yesterday but its resulted in nothing..


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Purple, I am glad things are looking up for you too. That makes a big difference in our lives when we know that someone has out backs. 

Mrsk, I say just continue to wait because you have 5 weeks after you find out so just wait it out. I don't think I could keep it to myself. 

sincerevon, I hope you days at work go well.

Vrain, yes make that appointment. I hope they find out what is going on with you.

Have a blessed day ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

If you care to stare, my almost 30 week bump pics are in my journal! Hope everyone is well!:winkwink:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC-Love your new profile pic. The maternity shopping sounds like fun but like you I would have been ticked that the sale ended early, who does that? Not acceptable and I would be contacting corporate, maybe they will send you some coupons!

Sincere-I'm excited for you, you don't have too much longer.

Purple- Your are so right that God has a way of working things out, I'm really glad you talked to your mom. I hope your LO stays in there just a little longer so you can get past your exams.

Vrain- Yes I hope you get an appointment so that you can get some answers.

AFM- Not much going on here waiting to see if AF is going to rear her ugly head this weekend, if she does it's on to another IUI.


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, your bump pics are so pretty.

Futuremommie, good to see you post.


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready- I couldn't stay away too long! Just know that I have been lurking and keeping up with you ladies, I hope you are well.


----------



## sincerevon

Hi everyone! Thank you so much for the well wishes, it means a lot to me! After going back to work for one day, I decided that I was better off at home, and went back on leave. I felt so much more stress free at home, and I really want to embrace these last few days before the baby is born.

I'm really concerned about having postpartum depression. I'm going to talk to my midwife about it tomorrow, but if any of you have some information that you'd like to share, it would be greatly appreciated. I feel kind of guilty about my baby girl only having one set of grandparents (my husbands parents), and they're not very reliable. I just want the best life possible for her, but I know I can control other people, which makes me miss my mom even more.

Anyways, not trying to be "Debbie Downer".

I hope all is well with everyone!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you so much for the well wishes, it means a lot to me! After going back to work for one day, I decided that I was better off at home, and went back on leave. I felt so much more stress free at home, and I really want to embrace these last few days before the baby is born.
> 
> I'm really concerned about having postpartum depression. I'm going to talk to my midwife about it tomorrow, but if any of you have some information that you'd like to share, it would be greatly appreciated. I feel kind of guilty about my baby girl only having one set of grandparents (my husbands parents), and they're not very reliable. I just want the best life possible for her, but I know I can control other people, which makes me miss my mom even more.
> 
> Anyways, not trying to be "Debbie Downer".
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone!!!

I dont have much info about it but I pray that you dont have that. If so, you make sure to contact your DR at the first signs. I know someone who didnt and it turned out badly for the child. After I had my daughter I was so excited I think that overshadowed any other negative feelings. I know you miss your mom:hugs:. Dont worry about his parents, they will love her:cloud9:. Also if they dont, she has the best parents in the world who are going to show her so much love she probably wont need it from anyone else:thumbup:!
Congrats on taking time to rest. Im working until the day I feel labor pains:wacko:. Im trying to save all my days for that, so Ive just been preparing for the baby while working.


----------



## PurpleKisses

@Sincere~ don't feel guilty...it's really not your fault. I suffered from ppd with DS and my only advice is to go with the flow. Remember that your little girl loves you no matter what...she's going to be healthy and happy...and that's all you can really ask for. My biggest thing was worrying about how everyone else felt...I became suicidal and at one point, I didn't touch my son for 2 days. I had a really hard time. On top of that, DS was very colicky and had really bad acid reflux...so I just felt like a failure all the way around. I wish I could tell you how to prevent from being depressed, but I don't know if it's really preventable. All I can say is to take it easy and know that God has blessed you. :hugs:

@MrsK~ cute bump pics :)

AFM, I had my mw appointment this morning. I'm 2cm dilated and 75% effaced...I've been really uncomfortable all day so I'm just trying to rest and take it easy. Walking is really uncomfortable so I trying to stay put as much as possible lol. I've been having BH off and on. I'm really hoping that I make it at least another week...there's still some things that I need to get for her and in plus, finals are coming up. Think I'm going to pack my hospital bag tonight and try to do some cleaning between tonight and tomorrow. Other than that, she's doing well. My mw thinks she's about 6lbs...

I hope everyone is doing well. Talk to you ladies later. :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> @Sincere~ don't feel guilty...it's really not your fault. I suffered from ppd with DS and my only advice is to go with the flow. Remember that your little girl loves you no matter what...she's going to be healthy and happy...and that's all you can really ask for. My biggest thing was worrying about how everyone else felt...I became suicidal and at one point, I didn't touch my son for 2 days. I had a really hard time. On top of that, DS was very colicky and had really bad acid reflux...so I just felt like a failure all the way around. I wish I could tell you how to prevent from being depressed, but I don't know if it's really preventable. All I can say is to take it easy and know that God has blessed you. :hugs:
> 
> @MrsK~ cute bump pics :)
> 
> AFM, I had my mw appointment this morning. I'm 2cm dilated and 75% effaced...I've been really uncomfortable all day so I'm just trying to rest and take it easy. Walking is really uncomfortable so I trying to stay put as much as possible lol. I've been having BH off and on. I'm really hoping that I make it at least another week...there's still some things that I need to get for her and in plus, finals are coming up. Think I'm going to pack my hospital bag tonight and try to do some cleaning between tonight and tomorrow. Other than that, she's doing well. My mw thinks she's about 6lbs...
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. Talk to you ladies later. :flower:

Wow, yeah make sure that you get that bag together:thumbup:. 

My friend is seeing a MW and she refuses to let her check her until she finishes finals because she says the weekly checks can bring on contractions. She has not let her check in 3-4 week:shrug:. She is 39 weeks now. I never knew that.

Glad all is well and baby is healthy!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Sincere- Don't feel guilty, and don't worry about his parents and how reliable they are you guys just shower her with love, and even though your mom may not be here physically she is with you spiritually. You guys are all this little one needs right now. Don't worry about ppd right now, just make sure that your OH can recognize the signs to so that you can contact your DR. Try not to worry, you are going to be an awesome mom.

Purple- Good luck with school, I've got my fingers crossed that your little one will stay put until exams are over.


----------



## iamrestored77

Sincere- don't feel guilty
MrsK- pretty bump pic

afm- didn't attend Granny homegoing. All is well on this end waiting for af to be move on so we can get busy :)


----------



## FutureMommie

So AF showed last night. I am going to my RE on monday to have another ultrasound to see if the cyst are gone and then I will get started with the injections and IUI's again.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> So AF showed last night. I am going to my RE on monday to have another ultrasound to see if the cyst are gone and then I will get started with the injections and IUI's again.

Im wishing you all the luck in the world and I have been praying for bountiful blessings across this board for everyone who is TTC. I pray that the cyst is gone and you will have a successful IUI this go round!:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Future~good luck hun. I will be praying for you.

Where's Vrai?? I've been thinking about her lately. 

How is everyone else? 

Me, just trying to stay preggers for at least another week. I've been having loads of pink and brown spotting with contractions and lower back pain. Spotting is indicative of cervical changes and it's really uncomfortable to walk because her head is right on my cervix. I guess it's better than being near or at my due date with no signs of labor, though.

I hope everyone has a lovely Friday. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning,

Future, I am praying for you to recieve God's many blessings. I am rooting for you lady.

Mrsk, how are you doing? You days are going quickly it seems.

Purple, when is your last exam? I pray your LO stays put until it is time.

Afm, I am going to try again this cycle. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@purple: I hope she stays put a little bit longer. Rest girl rest! She will have u so busy when she gets here!!:hugs:

@rdy: yep it is going fast and im so unprepared. DH says God will supply everything we need for baby by the time Im due:thumbup:. I surely hope so!

My classroom is like an icebox. Its like they didnt realize that just because we are in the south, its still winter!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey everyone!! @purple I'm still here..not much to announce..still no AF.
But something interesting did happen..I received a word from a college friend I hadn't spoken to in a while. I did not tell him anything TTC and he decides to inform me that i'm "spiritually pregnant" I just thought it was cool..i still didn't tell him that i was trying to get pregnant, but i thought to myself "look at God" i've been asking to get pregnant I just have to birth something that I didn't expect to,lol. The testimony and manifestation will be great, I got pregnant spiritually and lost my period in the natural..lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Hey everyone!! @purple I'm still here..not much to announce..still no AF.
> But something interesting did happen..I received a word from a college friend I hadn't spoken to in a while. I did not tell him anything TTC and he decides to inform me that i'm "spiritually pregnant" I just thought it was cool..i still didn't tell him that i was trying to get pregnant, but i thought to myself "look at God" i've been asking to get pregnant I just have to birth something that I didn't expect to,lol. The testimony and manifestation will be great, I got pregnant spiritually and lost my period in the natural..lol

Thats really neat! You are going to birth a Word from the Lord. Gone girl!:thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

Just wanted to thank all of you ladies for rooting and praying for me. I'm praying for you guys too whether you are ttc or still carrying your little bundles inside. Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies. I hope everyone is keeping well. Just an update...I've had my baby boy! I was 37 +2. He was born on December 9 @ 3:45am. He was so little... 5lbs 5oz and healthy. We came home today. He's absolutely beautiful. A nice mix of myself and OH. We named him Nephian Cassius Jesiah. Thank you ladies for all of your support. We are so blessed to have our little man. What a joy. I pray for all of you ladies who are pregnant or trying to get pregnant. Keep your faith in the Lord as He continually keeps the faith in each and every one of you.


----------



## ready4onemore

kareen said:


> Hi ladies. I hope everyone is keeping well. Just an update...I've had my baby boy! I was 37 +2. He was born on December 9 @ 3:45am. He was so little... 5lbs 5oz and healthy. We came home today. He's absolutely beautiful. A nice mix of myself and OH. We named him Nephian Cassius Jesiah. Thank you ladies for all of your support. We are so blessed to have our little man. What a joy. I pray for all of you ladies who are pregnant or trying to get pregnant. Keep your faith in the Lord as He continually keeps the faith in each and every one of you.

Congrats. Glad you and the little man are doing well.


----------



## PurpleKisses

@Kareen~Congrats hun!! 

@Vrai~ wow! That's amazing...God works in mysterious ways...but there's always a plan. :thumbup:

@Ready~my last exam is Thursday...I really hope I last til then..

@MrsK~I've been resting all day...I keep telling myself, "Don't make any sudden movements!" LOL.

I'm not spotting as much, which is a great thing...the contractions and back pain are intermittent...and for some reason, I'm exhausted although I've been in bed almost all day. Matter of fact, I'm on my way back to bed now lol..I'm really out of it. I have my first final tomorrow afternoon...I hope I do well. :)

Night ladies. :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

PurpleKisses said:


> . I have my first final tomorrow afternoon...I hope I do well. :)
> 
> Night ladies. :flower:

I am sure you will do well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> Hi ladies. I hope everyone is keeping well. Just an update...I've had my baby boy! I was 37 +2. He was born on December 9 @ 3:45am. He was so little... 5lbs 5oz and healthy. We came home today. He's absolutely beautiful. A nice mix of myself and OH. We named him Nephian Cassius Jesiah. Thank you ladies for all of your support. We are so blessed to have our little man. What a joy. I pray for all of you ladies who are pregnant or trying to get pregnant. Keep your faith in the Lord as He continually keeps the faith in each and every one of you.

Thats awesome Kareen! Thanks for that "little" update:haha:( I like how you said that). This is a huge update:happydance:! Congrats on the baby boy and what a nice name too.:hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

kareen said:


> Hi ladies. I hope everyone is keeping well. Just an update...I've had my baby boy! I was 37 +2. He was born on December 9 @ 3:45am. He was so little... 5lbs 5oz and healthy. We came home today. He's absolutely beautiful. A nice mix of myself and OH. We named him Nephian Cassius Jesiah. Thank you ladies for all of your support. We are so blessed to have our little man. What a joy. I pray for all of you ladies who are pregnant or trying to get pregnant. Keep your faith in the Lord as He continually keeps the faith in each and every one of you.


Congrats! Praise the Lord! :flower: for u. Thanks for the pregnant wishes :)


----------



## InLuv2

Hope all of you lovies are doing well and had a great Thanksgiving!! Congrats on the new bundles of joy that have made it into the world :flower:

AFM-Just busy getting the home ready for the holiday and gearing up for Xmas. Enjoying the much needed break from my Grad courses, really busy mentoring a few inner city children, etc... Just busy so that i won't go crazy 

I broke my own rule and went to the the ob/gyn this week and had the worst experience. She was just ugh! Lacked people skills, just not the greatest doc. Anywho, I went to just discuss getting a little push on this baby making business right? Okay, she went on to give me the list of issues (ALL BAD) that could happen for women in my age group etc..... and how it was not really the best case scenario. I wanted to just shoot myself right then. Then she told me that the medicine she could issue could result in Ovarian Cancer. :wacko: I called my husband and was emotional wreck he had to come home from work. I was just devastated. She wanted to give me a huge panel of blood test, HIV, hormone etc...which I'm typically okay with. However, no one said that i couldn't make a baby so I just went home and decided not to ever ever try to do God's work.

Geez.... so with all that said we are entering into month #3 of TTC. Good luck to all that's trying with me :) 

@Ready, I'm watching you and waiting on one of us to announce a BFP soon since we had our reversals a short time a part.


----------



## ready4onemore

InLuv2 said:


> Hope all of you lovies are doing well and had a great Thanksgiving!! Congrats on the new bundles of joy that have made it into the world :flower:
> 
> AFM-Just busy getting the home ready for the holiday and gearing up for Xmas. Enjoying the much needed break from my Grad courses, really busy mentoring a few inner city children, etc... Just busy so that i won't go crazy
> 
> I broke my own rule and went to the the ob/gyn this week and had the worst experience. She was just ugh! Lacked people skills, just not the greatest doc. Anywho, I went to just discuss getting a little push on this baby making business right? Okay, she went on to give me the list of issues (ALL BAD) that could happen for women in my age group etc..... and how it was not really the best case scenario. I wanted to just shoot myself right then. Then she told me that the medicine she could issue could result in Ovarian Cancer. :wacko: I called my husband and was emotional wreck he had to come home from work. I was just devastated. She wanted to give me a huge panel of blood test, HIV, hormone etc...which I'm typically okay with. However, no one said that i couldn't make a baby so I just went home and decided not to ever ever try to do God's work.
> 
> Geez.... so with all that said we are entering into month #3 of TTC. Good luck to all that's trying with me :)
> 
> @Ready, I'm watching you and waiting on one of us to announce a BFP soon since we had our reversals a short time a part.

:hugs: I am not sure how old you are but I am 38 and if I hear one more speech about "advance maternal age" I am going to scream :brat:. But don't let her get you down. It is all in God's hand. Find another doctor. 

I am hoping to post a BFP next month. But we will see.


----------



## sincerevon

Ready and Inluv, I really hope you get your BFPs soon. I've been keeping you in my prayers.

Kareen - CONGRATS on your baby boy!! I'm so glad he's here and healthy.

I'm waiting for the day my LO decides to make her appearance. It's funny that just a few weeks ago I was so concerned about her coming early, and now I'm trying my best to get her out! My husband starts a new position at his job on the 1st of the year and won't be able to take any time off work after then, so I'm really hoping she decides to come before my due date.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Inluv: Sorry you had a bad experience but its not all bad!! Im an older mom as well (will be 36 on 27th) and my DR didnt mention any of that. Even through 16 months of TTC she still didnt mention all the stuff like downs syndrome, advanced maternal age, etc. In fact she asked if we are planning to have more after this one. Sometimes when you have a DR like that its best to find one that is better and going to help and uplift you! All will be well and Im praying and trusting God in conception for you!:hugs:

@Sincere: It will be nice to have your little girl before hubby starts new job but even if she comes after, God will make provisions for you!:happydance:

AFM, my family will not be able to come for Christmas and this is the first time ever in my life that I have been without them.:nope: My moms surgery was so serious that she really cant travel, so daddy and her will be staying home. Hubby says that we will check the roads going into Chicago and if they are clear, we are going to surprise them and come up there. They dont want us to because of the weather but we are hard headed.:dohh: So thats that!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Inluv~ sorry that you had such a horrible experience! Honestly, I know that they say there are risks when you have a baby after a certain age but the way I see it is: 1-there's a risk anytime a child is conceived and 2- there are women who have been in their 40s and beyond who have had healthy children. I definitely agree with Ready, I'd find a new doc.

MrsK~ I hope you're able to see your parents for the holidays. I hope your mother makes a full recovery soon.

Sincere~ I feel like we're in opposite situations lol...I'm trying to keep my LO in a awhile longer and you're trying to encourage yours to make an appearance. Hopefully she'll come before the 1st though. :thumbup:

So my mom informed me that my sis (the one I haven't spoken to since before I got my bfp) is TTC. I guess she's taking it really seriously this time around. Part of me feels as if she's a little desperate because her and her OH haven't been together that long and personally, I wanted to be married before I got pregnant again but the timing of everything didn't work out that way. She's in a more stable stage in her life and a devout Christian so I did kinda expect for her to not be so knee-jerk about it...but I wish her the best nonetheless. I hope that she is able to conceive ...I know both her and my mom would be over the moon...and hopefully, that will help her to stop being so bitter towards me. At the same time, I hope she's doing it for the right reasons. Part of me feels as if she's doing it to gain approval from my grandma and mom...because she sees how DS is the center of their world and how my everyone is so excited about this LO. I just hope she's doing it for herself first and foremost. Speaking of my little ladybug, I'm thinking that I have a good chance of her staying put for at least another week...but then again, I don't know. Everyday is completely different. 24 hours ago, I was having loads of contractions and discharge...tonight, not so much. So who knows :shrug:

I hope you ladies know that although I may not know you personally, I do pray for all of you often. Also, it may be hard to believe but I feel the pain that you go through, trying to be patient for God to deliver your blessings. I really admire the strength that you ladies have. :hugs:

Talk to you ladies later. :flower:


----------



## InLuv2

@Ready, I turned 38 this past August....



ready4onemore said:


> InLuv2 said:
> 
> 
> Hope all of you lovies are doing well and had a great Thanksgiving!! Congrats on the new bundles of joy that have made it into the world :flower:
> 
> AFM-Just busy getting the home ready for the holiday and gearing up for Xmas. Enjoying the much needed break from my Grad courses, really busy mentoring a few inner city children, etc... Just busy so that i won't go crazy
> 
> I broke my own rule and went to the the ob/gyn this week and had the worst experience. She was just ugh! Lacked people skills, just not the greatest doc. Anywho, I went to just discuss getting a little push on this baby making business right? Okay, she went on to give me the list of issues (ALL BAD) that could happen for women in my age group etc..... and how it was not really the best case scenario. I wanted to just shoot myself right then. Then she told me that the medicine she could issue could result in Ovarian Cancer. :wacko: I called my husband and was emotional wreck he had to come home from work. I was just devastated. She wanted to give me a huge panel of blood test, HIV, hormone etc...which I'm typically okay with. However, no one said that i couldn't make a baby so I just went home and decided not to ever ever try to do God's work.
> 
> Geez.... so with all that said we are entering into month #3 of TTC. Good luck to all that's trying with me :)
> 
> @Ready, I'm watching you and waiting on one of us to announce a BFP soon since we had our reversals a short time a part.
> 
> :hugs: I am not sure how old you are but I am 38 and if I hear one more speech about "advance maternal age" I am going to scream :brat:. But don't let her get you down. It is all in God's hand. Find another doctor.
> 
> I am hoping to post a BFP next month. But we will see.Click to expand...


----------



## InLuv2

Sincerevon,

Thank you so much for keeping us in your prayers. A BFP would be the greatest! ps...your preggo pic is so cuutttttteeeeee




sincerevon said:


> Ready and Inluv, I really hope you get your BFPs soon. I've been keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> Kareen - CONGRATS on your baby boy!! I'm so glad he's here and healthy.
> 
> I'm waiting for the day my LO decides to make her appearance. It's funny that just a few weeks ago I was so concerned about her coming early, and now I'm trying my best to get her out! My husband starts a new position at his job on the 1st of the year and won't be able to take any time off work after then, so I'm really hoping she decides to come before my due date.


----------



## ready4onemore

sincerevon, Thanks for the prayers. I would be over the moon if I got a BFP. 

Mrsk, sorry your family cannot make this year. I pray the weather is nice enough that you and your family can make it to see them.

Purple, thanks for the prayers also. I pray you and your sister work things out.

Afm, I am about to complet my last assignments for the semester. :happydance::happydance: Pretty excited about the break tha is about to come afterwards.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ladies,

It's been so long, but I miss you all.:flower: Things are going okay for me. I have taken a break from TTC. However, hubby is doing better. We pray things will work out for the good overall. I pray things are well with all of you. :cloud9: I hope to stop by more often once the New Year is here. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Regalpeas said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> It's been so long, but I miss you all.:flower: Things are going okay for me. I have taken a break from TTC. However, hubby is doing better. We pray things will work out for the good overall. I pray things are well with all of you. :cloud9: I hope to stop by more often once the New Year is here. :)

Hey missed ya and hope that all is going well on your end! Merry Christmas!:happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Kareen- Congrats on you little one

MrsKC- I'm sorry you parents can't make it but I hope the weather allows you to see them

Purple- I hope you little one stays put at least until you exams are over

InLuv2- I'm sorry about you bad experience but don't let 1 dr detour you, just move on to the next one. I am 37 and my RE always remains positive about how women are waiting later in life to ttc but at the same time he did make sure that I new some of the things I may face. It just sounds like this gyn is not the one for you. There are positive Dr's .

Ready- I'm hoping this is your month too we need a bfp on this thread!

Regal- You're back! hope to see you on here more.

AFM- I have started my follistim injections on Sunday I will go in for a scan on Friday to see how my follies are growing and then they will schedule my IUI. I'm praying this will be our month.


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies! congrats Kareen


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just stopping by to say hello. Been kind of busy. But all my updates will be in my journal when I can't stop by here.


----------



## mrskcbrown

2 more days until freedom! The last day of school is near....I can almost smell it:haha: Im just gonna rest and watch all the TV I can:haha:. Its suppose to be freezing rain here tomorrow, and I hope school is closed!:happydance:


----------



## sincerevon

Hi everyone! Over the past few days I've been on mission: Get This Baby Out!!

Needless to say, it hasn't been working. DH and I made love, I walked laps around the mall, ate spicy food, drank Red Raspberry Leaf Tea, etc. This little girl must be really cozy in there. Either that, or she's like me and hates the snow! Maybe she's waiting for it to clear up before she makes her debut. Oh well, I'll let her stay put until she's ready.

How is everyone doing? I think I'm going a little stir crazy because I'm on maternity leave. DH tries to get me out of the house a few times a week, but it's cold!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Hi everyone! Over the past few days I've been on mission: Get This Baby Out!!
> 
> Needless to say, it hasn't been working. DH and I made love, I walked laps around the mall, ate spicy food, drank Red Raspberry Leaf Tea, etc. This little girl must be really cozy in there. Either that, or she's like me and hates the snow! Maybe she's waiting for it to clear up before she makes her debut. Oh well, I'll let her stay put until she's ready.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I think I'm going a little stir crazy because I'm on maternity leave. DH tries to get me out of the house a few times a week, but it's cold!!

Yeah she is going to stay put until she is ready lol!
I am ready to go stir crazy:wacko: in February. I am so tired of working:nope:! I cant take maternity leave until my water breaks though:haha:. Trying to save everyday to be with the baby! Oh how I wish I was a millionaire!:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey everyone, I hope all of you are doing well.

@MrsK~I feel like you...except I'm the student lol. I have my last exam on Thursday and I can't wait to get it over with so that I can relax a little lol...

@Future~I'm praying for good news for you. :thumbup:

@Sincere~you never know...your little lady might decide to make an impromptu appearance very soon! Have you been getting any BH or anything?

AFM, I just took my second to last final. I have 1 more on Thursday. I feel kinda down...like I haven't been doing my best because I haven't really had the energy to study. OH doesn't understand why I'm so upset because I'm definitely going to pass all of my classes...I just feel like I should be doing better. I needed a pick-me-up so I bought some snickerdoodles and sugar cookies from the grocery store and dared OH to say anything lol. I have my mw appointment tomorrow...I'm debating on whether I should let her check my cervix or not since I've been having lots of pink discharge and BH/contractions. I'm really just curious to see if I've made any progress since last week.

Well, I'm about to start studying for my last final...I really want to do better than I feel like I've done on my other finals...talk to you ladies later. :flower:


----------



## InLuv2

@Sincere,

LOL...The world is hers when she gets here.... Try and take it easy the anxiety may just hold her in longer....

By the way do you have a preg journal? Just trying to guage how long it took everyone to conceive. I'm not a stalker lol....I just enjoy reading the TTC journies.

Be blessed,
In Luv 




sincerevon said:


> Hi everyone! Over the past few days I've been on mission: Get This Baby Out!!
> 
> Needless to say, it hasn't been working. DH and I made love, I walked laps around the mall, ate spicy food, drank Red Raspberry Leaf Tea, etc. This little girl must be really cozy in there. Either that, or she's like me and hates the snow! Maybe she's waiting for it to clear up before she makes her debut. Oh well, I'll let her stay put until she's ready.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I think I'm going a little stir crazy because I'm on maternity leave. DH tries to get me out of the house a few times a week, but it's cold!!


----------



## InLuv2

well............

Some days I feel like I should journal my TTC mission. Other days I feel like I do enough writing with the grad classes etc... and the kids homework lol....

Then I say hmmm.....I chart and temp and that's enough....

I guess I am a lazy TTC'er or not really. I just don't know if I am consistent enough to turn my journey into a journal....

Am I the only one? 

Ps.....I do enjoy reading the journal of the ladies who are TTC and who have.
Thanks to all :)


:hug:


----------



## sincerevon

Purple - I do have BH, sometimes they hurt, and they come quite frequently. But they never linger. I wish they would! I have a midwife appointment on Thursday and I'm hoping to have made some progress by then. We'll see!

Inluv - I wish I did a TTC journal. I started one, but got so frustrated TTC after I got PG last December and then miscarried, that I decided not to. I will say that I finally got PG after not using any contraception for YEARS when I started drinking Red Raspberry Leaf Tea. I also started using OPKs. My DH didn't like them, but they did help me realize that I was O'ing later in my cycle than I anticipated.

I truly remember that journey. It was filled with some many ups and downs, the anticipation and the worry. I pray that your heart is filled with patience and understanding, and that your journey is short. I became so emotionally drained during that time.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@In luv: I didnt do a TTC journal either. I was too depressed about conception many of the times and I felt like the journal would just highlight those emotions. I like sincerevon, did the OPKS, charting and etc, and with all those months of no bfp, I just couldnt do a journal. I say its definitely up to you! Some people channel their emotions easier through writing, so if thats you, go for it!:thumbup:

AFM, I wrote more about this in detail in my journal but last nite I found a lump the size of a quarter in my right breast. I havent felt that their before. Ive had a mammogram last year because of lumpy breast tissue but they said I was fine and it was due to a breast reduction I had many years ago. Well since finding this out last nite, its been all on my mind:nope:. Ive been praying and I know God is in control and doesnt make mistakes. I go to the DRs today and I will have her examine me, and if I need another mammogram so be it. Ill do whatever is necessary to make sure I am as healthy as I need to be.

Hope all is well.:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

@Mrsk~ I hope everything is normal. If it makes you feel any better, since becoming preggers, I've found a couple lumps that weren't there before. My mw said it's normal to have breast changes like that because of all of the hormones. I didn't get many changes as far as consistency with DS but this time I've had tons. If I weren't preggers, I'd definitely be alarmed. I'd still mention it to my doc but you're definitely not alone. :)

@sincere~ I hope your mw has some good news for you :thumbup:

Me, I have a mw appt this afternoon. I think I may go talk to my professor today because I feel like I definitely blew it on my final yesterday. When I came home I cried my eyes out because I studied so hard but yesterday just wasn't my day. I haven't really been having "good days" per se for awhile. My sleeping schedule is way off and I'm in so much discomfort that it makes it hard to concentrate at times. I've been really snappy lately and almost feel like I made a really flawed decision by getting pregnant. I don't know. I'm trying to stay joyful because.this baby is a blessing but it's hard. Everyone is so excited about her that they often ask how she's doing and forget that I'm the one carrying her. Even OH does that...it's annoying.

Sorry, I didn't mean to rant...just feeling a little down this morning. Still trying to count my blessings nonetheless because I know they're abundant. Hope you ladies have a wonderful day. :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Sincere- I'm sure your LO will make her debut soon, I can't wait for the announcement

MrsKC- You are so lucky that you get a holiday break, I get the friday before, the weekend and the Monday after so I guess I shouldn't complain I do get something. Glad you are having your DR. check the lump, it's better to be overly cautious, our health is very important.

InLuv- I've thought about a ttc journal too but have chosen not to journal becuase so much of this journal is emotional and I'm not sure I would feel up to it or commited to writing but like you, I enjoy reading other ttc journals. If you do decide to journal just know that I will be stalking you! LOL!

Purple- I hope your spirits are lifted soon, you have such a blessing that you are going to deliver really soon. I'm sure you did well on your exams, and even if you didn't do as well as you would have normally done, try not to stress about it too much. You should't regret our decision to become pg you are just really emotional and tired right now. I'm praying for you.

AFM- just waiting for my scan on Friday to see if my follies are growing. I hope they are. Oh and let me not forget to add that I the follistim injections make me feel exhausted! uggh!


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> @Mrsk~ I hope everything is normal. If it makes you feel any better, since becoming preggers, I've found a couple lumps that weren't there before. My mw said it's normal to have breast changes like that because of all of the hormones. I didn't get many changes as far as consistency with DS but this time I've had tons. If I weren't preggers, I'd definitely be alarmed. I'd still mention it to my doc but you're definitely not alone. :)
> 
> @sincere~ I hope your mw has some good news for you :thumbup:
> 
> Me, I have a mw appt this afternoon. I think I may go talk to my professor today because I feel like I definitely blew it on my final yesterday. When I came home I cried my eyes out because I studied so hard but yesterday just wasn't my day. I haven't really been having "good days" per se for awhile. My sleeping schedule is way off and I'm in so much discomfort that it makes it hard to concentrate at times. I've been really snappy lately and almost feel like I made a really flawed decision by getting pregnant. I don't know. I'm trying to stay joyful because.this baby is a blessing but it's hard. Everyone is so excited about her that they often ask how she's doing and forget that I'm the one carrying her. Even OH does that...it's annoying.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to rant...just feeling a little down this morning. Still trying to count my blessings nonetheless because I know they're abundant. Hope you ladies have a wonderful day. :flower:

I hope you find joy in your pregnancy some kind of way. I think you are just ready to deliver and are feeling overwhelmed with school and all. Im praying for you and your strength. I know you probably did well on that test too.

Thanks ladies for all of your support. You all are the best.:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Thanks ladies. I feel a bit better. I think you're right, MrsK. I'm sleep deprived (usually don't fall asleep until about 4:30am) and I'm mentally drained...but I have one more exam tomorrow afternoon so after that, I'll be able to sleep as much as I want when I want until my little girl decides to come. I guess OH sensed that something was wrong so he got up and fixed breakfast for me and told me just to rest until my mw appointment. He gets on my nerves at times but I'm truly thankful for him. I understand his excitement because we thought that we wouldn't be able to have children together so this little girl is truly a blessing. 

I hope I get "good news" at my appt today. I feel like I'm going crazy. My instincts are telling me that she's on her way but I guess I don't want to believe it although all of the signs are there. We'll see, though...:)


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Thanks ladies. I feel a bit better. I think you're right, MrsK. I'm sleep deprived (usually don't fall asleep until about 4:30am) and I'm mentally drained...but I have one more exam tomorrow afternoon so after that, I'll be able to sleep as much as I want when I want until my little girl decides to come. I guess OH sensed that something was wrong so he got up and fixed breakfast for me and told me just to rest until my mw appointment. He gets on my nerves at times but I'm truly thankful for him. I understand his excitement because we thought that we wouldn't be able to have children together so this little girl is truly a blessing.
> 
> I hope I get "good news" at my appt today. I feel like I'm going crazy. My instincts are telling me that she's on her way but I guess I don't want to believe it although all of the signs are there. We'll see, though...:)

Yeah the baby is probably on the way!:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

I hope all is well with everyone!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Anfernee "Penny" Hardaway, former NBA player from Memphis, was at my school today. I just had to share his picture. Besides Ive always thought he was so cute:blush:
 



Attached Files:







anfernee hardaway.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs O

Hi all .. Just checking in, its been a while. I hope everyone is doing great .....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrs O said:


> Hi all .. Just checking in, its been a while. I hope everyone is doing great .....

I hope that you are doing well too. When are you due? Doesnt look like its much longer. Congrats!:winkwink:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, 

@MrsK~cool! What was he there for?

AFM, I finished my last final! I'm so happy. As for the exam I was stressing over, I definitely did do as well as I could've but my professor said I'd probably get an A- as an overall grade. :D I went to my mw yesterday. I've lost 2lbs. :shrug:...and I'm still only 2cm dilated. I was having some back pain and contractions earlier...the back pain is much less and the contractions are kinda sporadic now so I don't know :shrug:. Walking is painful because of the pressure...so hopefully that's a good sign.

How is everyone? The thread has been kinda quiet lately...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Msk, he is a cutie.

Vrain, how are you? Have you gone to the doc again?

Purple, glad you finished your exam. Now your LO can come.:happydance:

Afm, I am still waiting to OV. I have finished my exams as well just waiting for the final grades to be posted. Then I can breathe again. LOL


----------



## mrskcbrown

@purple: He was there posting a got milk campaign to get students to drink more milk and be healthier. I teach in Memphis and he was born and raised there so I guess this is his way of giving back. He is very down to earth!:thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple- See all the worrying was for nothing! Yay for the A, now the little one can make her debut

AFM- I went to the RE for a scan this moring and looks like there are 6 follies but unfortunatly I left the paper in the car so I don't have the sz. I take a shot tonight and tomorrow and trigger on Sunday and then the IUI on Tuesday. I'm trying to remain positive but if for some reason this isn't it for us, I have decided to take a break for a couple of months. No fertility drugs just me and my dh bd'ing and maybe I might temp and use opks. I just need a break from the drugs, they make me feel like I can't control my emotions and I hate that! I'm going to trust that God is in control and ask that he direct my path. I"m hopeful that I will have my bfp soon. I'm still going to be on here as I will still be ttc just without the drugs for a while.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Future, I'm praying that this is your month :hugs:

MrsK, I think it's a great thing when celebrities give back to the community. There's so many that aren't good role models that it's somewhat refreshing to see one that's sending a positive message to the youth. 

My mom told me that my Grandma is in the hospital. She's 87 and has dementia. My mom said she took her to the hospital because she had a fever and she has a bed sore that's not healing so well. She's been in and out of the hospital a lot this year. My mom didn't want to tell me at first because she thought it would stress me out but honestly, I've come to terms and made peace with the fact that she may not be with us too much longer. I love her dearly and will miss her so much if something were to happen to her but I also understand that no one really dies. Our spirits live on eternally and I know my Grandma has been a beautiful person throughout her life...so I kinda find comfort in that. I just hope that I'm able to go back home to see her and so that she can meet her great granddaughter. I haven't seen her since May '09. Hopefully, I'll go to visit mid-January or early February. 

Nothing else is really new with me...just playing the waiting game. I hope everyone else is having a great Friday and doing well. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Future, I'm praying that this is your month :hugs:
> 
> MrsK, I think it's a great thing when celebrities give back to the community. There's so many that aren't good role models that it's somewhat refreshing to see one that's sending a positive message to the youth.
> 
> My mom told me that my Grandma is in the hospital. She's 87 and has dementia. My mom said she took her to the hospital because she had a fever and she has a bed sore that's not healing so well. She's been in and out of the hospital a lot this year. My mom didn't want to tell me at first because she thought it would stress me out but honestly, I've come to terms and made peace with the fact that she may not be with us too much longer. I love her dearly and will miss her so much if something were to happen to her but I also understand that no one really dies. Our spirits live on eternally and I know my Grandma has been a beautiful person throughout her life...so I kinda find comfort in that. I just hope that I'm able to go back home to see her and so that she can meet her great granddaughter. I haven't seen her since May '09. Hopefully, I'll go to visit mid-January or early February.
> 
> Nothing else is really new with me...just playing the waiting game. I hope everyone else is having a great Friday and doing well. :)

Sorry to hear this. I know how precious Grandmas are. My granny is 84 and I see her quite often. She is very spunky:winkwink:. Im praying all will be well with her and that God brings healing to her body.:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Furture, I am praying for you. I know you are going to get your BFP really soon. 

Purple, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs: I am glad you made peace with it but I hope she has many more years left in her yet.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Purple- See all the worrying was for nothing! Yay for the A, now the little one can make her debut
> 
> AFM- I went to the RE for a scan this moring and looks like there are 6 follies but unfortunatly I left the paper in the car so I don't have the sz. I take a shot tonight and tomorrow and trigger on Sunday and then the IUI on Tuesday. I'm trying to remain positive but if for some reason this isn't it for us, I have decided to take a break for a couple of months. No fertility drugs just me and my dh bd'ing and maybe I might temp and use opks. I just need a break from the drugs, they make me feel like I can't control my emotions and I hate that! I'm going to trust that God is in control and ask that he direct my path. I"m hopeful that I will have my bfp soon. I'm still going to be on here as I will still be ttc just without the drugs for a while.

Wishing you all the best in the world and you are not out yet so keep ya head up!:thumbup:


----------



## InLuv2

for all you wonderful ladies set to deliver within the next 30-62 days God bless your bundles of joy and your families. What a blessing :) BUT who will be left of the TTC board once you all give birth?:cry:

@Future, you have been so diligent in your TTC mission you deserve to take a break to gather your thoughts and allow your body to take a break. We don't want you to be so emotional to the point it's detrimental to the TTC mission. 

Ready, I'm rooting for you this month! GO GIRL (stalking your journal too) good luck!

AFM, went back to my TR doctor and ask him for Clomid for a Xmas present (lol) of course he didn't think it was funny. He says, "you really need to give it a year" most people only have a 15% chance every month. What the??? I said :dohh: I'm 38 let's get this party started. Anywho, I am currently with AF and will begin TTC again 12/22 thru 12/26 or so.....

Everyone have a great Xmas if I'm not on the board again until that time. Pretty busy month for me with the holidays, a few concerts with the hubbs (Charlie Wilson & of course Frankie Beverly & Maze) 

I will be back during the 2ww of course :)

:hug:


----------



## ready4onemore

InLuv2 said:


> Everyone have a great Xmas if I'm not on the board again until that time. Pretty busy month for me with the holidays, a few concerts with the hubbs (Charlie Wilson & of course Frankie Beverly & Maze)
> 
> I will be back during the 2ww of course :)
> 
> :hug:

Have a wonderful Christmas and have fun at the concerts. Frankie and Maze always give a good concert. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> for all you wonderful ladies set to deliver within the next 30-62 days God bless your bundles of joy and your families. What a blessing :) BUT who will be left of the TTC board once you all give birth?:cry:
> 
> @Future, you have been so diligent in your TTC mission you deserve to take a break to gather your thoughts and allow your body to take a break. We don't want you to be so emotional to the point it's detrimental to the TTC mission.
> 
> Ready, I'm rooting for you this month! GO GIRL (stalking your journal too) good luck!
> 
> AFM, went back to my TR doctor and ask him for Clomid for a Xmas present (lol) of course he didn't think it was funny. He says, "you really need to give it a year" most people only have a 15% chance every month. What the??? I said :dohh: I'm 38 let's get this party started. Anywho, I am currently with AF and will begin TTC again 12/22 thru 12/26 or so.....
> 
> Everyone have a great Xmas if I'm not on the board again until that time. Pretty busy month for me with the holidays, a few concerts with the hubbs (Charlie Wilson & of course Frankie Beverly & Maze)
> 
> I will be back during the 2ww of course :)
> 
> :hug:

I will continue to be on this board for as long as I can, if you all dont mind. I figure since I started it, I should stick around.:winkwink:

BTW, I saw Charlie Wilson about a month ago he was great. I havent experienced Frankie Yet but I plan too very soon!:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleKisses

I'll still be around! I want to do my :happydance: when you lovely ladies get your BFPs :D

I still want to be here to offer prayers and words of encouragement...this thread has become more than a TTC thread so I'll definitely stick around for a while. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

I am glad that you ladies plan to stay we are in this journey together. :hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Good morning everyone! I'm still here, and the bun is STILL in the oven. LOL! I've tried everything I can think of to evict her, at this point I'm feeling really impatient. 9 days until my due date, crazy!! One one hand, time flew by, and on the other it feels like these last few weeks have dragged and dragged.

Feeling a little emotional today. Exactly one year ago today, I found out I was pregnant. I'll never forget that day, I was so excited! As most of you know, that pregnancy ended early with a MC on Christmas Day (which surprisingly, is one of my due dates for this LO). I feel blessed for that pregnancy, because it made me appreciate this one even more. I can't wait to meet this little girl and I thank God for her every day. Please keep us in your prayers, I hope she makes it here safely and healthy!

Also, I do plan on sticking around after she's born. I can't wait to see those who are TTC with baby bumps!!! I know it'll happen, I have faith!!


----------



## Vrainoire

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas in case I don't find the time to post it on a later date..Sincere &Purple I pray you ladies have smooth deliveries!!


----------



## PurpleKisses

@Sincere~ unfortunately, the 1st always seems to be the hardest to evict. I went to my due date with DS and might've went a bit over if I had been given cervidil to start the induction process. This baby is completely different. I feel like I've been in early labor for a while now...it's torture. Has your doc/mw checked you to see if you're dilated any? I hope something happens for you soon. :flower:

AFM, I finally went and got baby's stroller and car seat. Now I'm just resting. OH is making dinner tonight. My lower back is killing me and it really hurts to walk. I almost wanted to go for a walk to see if I'd go into labor but then I remembered OH was making crab cakes tonight. :haha:

Well, I'll update if something happens. I hope everyone has a happy holiday. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies how are you all doing? Im praying for blessed Christmas' for you all! We took pictures today and if you want to see them, click on the link. If it doesnt work PM me and Ill give you the password.

Hope all is well!

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/myalbum

Login and password info in my journal. Dont worry its not my email info, therefore I can share it!


----------



## Mrs O

mrskcbrown said:


> Mrs O said:
> 
> 
> Hi all .. Just checking in, its been a while. I hope everyone is doing great .....
> 
> I hope that you are doing well too. When are you due? Doesnt look like its much longer. Congrats!:winkwink:Click to expand...


So far so good. Baby is due on the 17th of Jan .... Totally cannot wait .......


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple- Praying for you Grandmother and I hope you and your little one get to see her soon.

InLuv- He/she wants you to wait a year? Really you would think they would get the ball rolliing when you are >35. Enjoy your concert, it sounds fabulous!

MrsKC- Of course we only expect that you stay on after you have the baby we would feel deserted otherwise!

Vrain-Merry Christmas!!!!!

Mrs O- good luck with everything, and I love the quote in your signature, I think I need to post that where I can read it every day.

AFM- My IUI is tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## PurpleKisses

@Future~praying that all goes well tomorrow :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, the pics are beautiful. You have a beautiful family. I think you are team :pink:.

Future, we will be praying for you. 

Ms. O, I too love your siggy quote.


----------



## PurpleKisses

So I think I lost the last bit of my mucus plug! I keep getting twinges...they kinda feel like when I was given cervidil with DS. I've been having contractions throughout the day but I'm not trying to get my hopes up too much. I have a doc appt in the morning (for some reason they scheduled me to see the doc instead of my mw)...I'm really hoping for some good news!

Talk to you ladies later :flower:


----------



## PurpleKisses

@MrsK~ I've just got a chance to look at your pictures (been on the web from my phone all day) and they are gorgeous!! :)


----------



## FutureMommie

Fingers crossed for you purple!

afm- My IUI went well so now the 2ww but I'm determined not to stress and enjoy the holidays, I'm looking forward to some retail therpy!


----------



## ready4onemore

FutureMommie said:


> Fingers crossed for you purple!
> 
> afm- My IUI went well so now the 2ww but I'm determined not to stress and enjoy the holidays, I'm looking forward to some retail therpy!

Future, I am so glad it went well. I know you will get that BFP we all are praying for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ Purple: Thanks but how are you feeling? Still some twinges? Praying for a safe delivery for you and baby!

@Future: Im glad all went well and yes no stressing! I spent too much on retail therapy over these last week or two. I swear I dont want to see CHristmas again until next year!:dohh:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Future, I'm glad everything went well. I'm praying that it results in a new years bfp for you! :thumbup:

I had my doc appt today and she did a membrane sweep to see if that would help things a bit. Baby is measuring a week ahead and I really feel like she's ready to come out. She's constantly trying to stretch out and its painful. I can't breath because she's getting so big. I told my OH and my mom what occurred at my appt today and all I keep getting is comments like "why are you rushing her?" and "you should let things happen naturally..." yet nobody is up with me in the middle of the night when I'n so much discomfort that I can't sleep. Nobody knows how painful it is when I walk or how little energy I have. I eat well but baby literally zaps all of my energy so I'm in bed almost all day. People forget that I have scoliosis so my torso is about 3in shorter than it's supposed to be....and that makes a big difference. I feel like everyone around me is being selfish when it's really not their decision. I'm really just ready for her to be in my arms...so I hope the sweep works. I'll make sure to keep you ladies updated. :thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

PurpleKisses said:


> Future, I'm glad everything went well. I'm praying that it results in a new years bfp for you! :thumbup:
> 
> I had my doc appt today and she did a membrane sweep to see if that would help things a bit. Baby is measuring a week ahead and I really feel like she's ready to come out. She's constantly trying to stretch out and its painful. I can't breath because she's getting so big. I told my OH and my mom what occurred at my appt today and all I keep getting is comments like "why are you rushing her?" and "you should let things happen naturally..." yet nobody is up with me in the middle of the night when I'n so much discomfort that I can't sleep. Nobody knows how painful it is when I walk or how little energy I have. I eat well but baby literally zaps all of my energy so I'm in bed almost all day. People forget that I have scoliosis so my torso is about 3in shorter than it's supposed to be....and that makes a big difference. I feel like everyone around me is being selfish when it's really not their decision. I'm really just ready for her to be in my arms...so I hope the sweep works. I'll make sure to keep you ladies updated. :thumbup:

Sorry no one seems to comfort you.:hugs: I hope the sweep works. I will be praying for you.


----------



## FutureMommie

Awww...Purple I hope the sweep works! I'm on edge I can't wait for the announcement, you have to text someone on here so they can let everyone know!!!!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Thanks, future and ready! Knowing me, I'll probably update from the hospital lol! You ladies are like family to me. I've been getting lots of pink spotting and pressure since yesterday...I thought I had lost all of my plug a couple days ago but I definitely lost the last bit last night so I'm excited. Where's Sincere??? I wonder how she's holding up...

Thank goodness for smartphones...I'll try to update as soon as possible. One of you can also send me your # in a pm in case I can't get a good signal in the hospital.

I'm excited. My doc asked me if I mind spending Xmas in the hospital and I honestly don't if it means I'll have my little girl in my arms. After all, the holidays are about family, right? 

I hope everyone has a great day. I'm about to get up and do some last minute cleaning and organizing. :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

PurpleKisses said:


> I'm excited. My doc asked me if I mind spending Xmas in the hospital and I honestly don't if it means I'll have my little girl in my arms. After all, the holidays are about family, right?
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day. I'm about to get up and do some last minute cleaning and organizing. :flower:

Yes they are all about family. 

Be careful cleaning that is what I did and went in labor with my son the next day. LOL 

I sent you a PM.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Purple,I too have been very uncomfortable especially at night. I feel like a stugged tomato. I'm praying that the sweep works and you deliver soon! Goodluck! 

I'm here at the drs waiting to get a breast ultrasound. I've been here an hour already and getting very impatient!! After this I have totake my daughter to the drs. I hope they aren't as slow.

Forgive the mistakes! I'm on my new blacKberry torch:winkwink:


----------



## sincerevon

Hey ladies!! I'm still here! Purple, I'm hoping that my midwife does a sweep tomorrow at my appointment. I've been having Braxton Hicks contractions every 10 minutes ALL day and I'm really starting to feel impatient about this whole labor process. I'm so ready to meet my little girl! I hope we both go into labor soon!

Future, I'm SO glad things went well, I'm praying for a BFP for you!

Mrskc, WOW! Your pregnancy seems to be flying by, only a few weeks left for you!!

Ready, how are things going with you?

I feel SO huge and my face is getting fatter by the day, here's a pic:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DLaZIVMlHfs/TRK2-71vifI/AAAAAAAAATc/VbKtKihFK4U/s1600/39+weeks.jpg


----------



## Vrainoire

Sincere-OMG you look ready to pop!!lol I love the pic..

Its been a pleasure to go thru these TTC and pregnancy journeys with you ladies..I'm so excited can't wait to see pics of your little blessings

AFM- everyday I'm beginning to see more clearly why God didn't give me what I wanted when I wanted it.. All of the stress i'm going through now would have been too much and I would have been miserable being pregnant under my circumstances..everywhere I turn I see pregnant girls, people i've gone to school are pregnant..but I know my time will come..I'm just thanking God for his perfect timing..I know that he knows best!


----------



## ready4onemore

sincerevon, You look just beautiful. You have grown from the profile pic to now though. I hope you have a wonderul easy labor. I can hardly wait until we see the pics of her when she gets here. 

Vraine, How are you? Have they figured out what happen with your cycle? I hope all is well with you.


----------



## FutureMommie

Sincere- I love your pic you are so beautiful pregnant!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Sincere: you look great! You have a perfect bump. Yes only a few more weeks to go. I am 8 months today!!:happydance:

@vrainoire: Yes God's timing is always right. I think about this pregnancy and how we got our BFP on our 1st anniversary and how we are delivering on the anniversary of our engagement. He is am awesome God and just lines everything up just right!:winkwink:

@Future: Gosh I hope this IUI is it. Im praying so hard!!!!!:hugs:

@RDY: That BFP is a comin girl!:hugs:

Im about to go get a pedicure and then get some groceries and a gift card for my daughters friend. Then back home. I didnt get up until 12pm today...guess I was tired!:wacko:


----------



## PurpleKisses

@Ready~I wish that would work for me! I'm on my second day of cleaning, hoping that things will pick up.

@MsK~ I know what you mean. I would lose my breath whenever I would lay down...it was horrible. It's not as bad now...I just get a lot of pelvic pain throughout the night. Congrats on being 8 months! That means it's almost over and your LO will be here. :D

@Sincere~I love your pic! I hope your sweep is more successful than mine...

@Vrai~yes, your time will come! Everything happens for a reason and in due time! I'm really glad that you've found peace in your situation. I know we always say that delay is not denial and the Most High's timing is the right timing, but really and truly recognizing it is what we need sometimes. Did you ever go back to your doc?

AFM, still waiting. I cleaned, ran errands..even did a little shopping for the LO yesterday. I walked around both Target and BJ's and the only thing I accomplished aside from spending money was making myself tired. I don't want to say that the sweep was for nothing because I did lose the rest of my plug and she said that it could take up to 2-3 days, but my hope is really starting to fade. I keep having BH, cramping, pressure and back pain off and on...but nothing consistent. Who knows, things may happen quickly...at least I'm ready. I've gotten the bulk of the stuff that she's going to need in the first few weeks...so that's a good thing. :) I just trying to be patient, but I feel like I'm going crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Vrainoire

The doctors don't know whats going on..they're saying its no concern until i miss 6 months in a row..so i'm going to be starting BCPs in Jan if my cycle doesn't start


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, happy 8 months!!!:happydance:

Purple, I hope she comes soon. I am thinking Christmas.

Vrain, I hope the BCP help bring your cycles back normal.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@purple: Relax. Im sure the baby will be here soon. Soak up all of the time you get to sleep peacefully:winkwink:. Enjoy your time and LO will be here soon, I betcha!

@vrainoire: I hope that everything works out for you in that area. It still seems so unusual that your cycle has stopped. Praying that it all works out in your favor.


----------



## Vrainoire

i hope so too..thanks to everyone for your concern


----------



## mrskcbrown

Question? Have any of you ever co-sleep with your kiddos? I was just reading about that in another forum and just curious?? Its not something that I will do, as I think my bed is for me and my husband but again just wondering? Im thinking that it will be hard to break a child from that when its time to do so. I dont think hubby is for it either.

Your thoughts?:winkwink:


----------



## PurpleKisses

@MrsK~ the problem is, I don't sleep much now :( For some reason, my symptoms seem to get worse at night so I'm usually up from about midnight til about 4 or 5am :(....even last night when I was sooo tired, I couldn't sleep because I was in so much discomfort. When I turn over, I have to wake up completely because of the pain in my pelvis...it sometimes has me in tears. :( It's gotten to the point that OH sleeps on the couch and lets me have the bed to myself so that I can find some type of comfortable position. 

I co-slept with DS. He never wanted to sleep in his bassinet when he was an infant. He was also very colicky, so it made things easier on the both of us. As a toddler, he slept in either my or my mom's bed because we didn't have room for him to have his own bed. Here at my house he has his own room, but when he's with my mom, he still shares a bed with her. It is a struggle to get him to actually sleep in his bed when he's here. He has to sleep with the tv on or else he'll freak out. I'm hoping that once things become more stable, I can work on making him more comfortable with sleeping in his room, though. This LO will be sleeping in her pack 'n play next to our bed until we move to a bigger place...which will hopefully be in July. Plus, I'm planning to breastfeed so her sleeping in our room seemed like the best solution since she would have to either share a room with us or her bro...and I wouldn't want to wake him every time it was time for her to nurse. I'm not really fond of co-sleeping, especially now. When DS was born, I didn't have an OH, but I was still leery of it because of the safety hazards.. 

@Ready~It's funny that you say that because I keep thinking that she's going to come on Christmas. I don't know why, a little voice has been telling me that. We shall see, though. :)


----------



## sincerevon

Thank you SO much for the kind words ladies! It's so hard when you are full of hormones and feel as big as a house! I had my sweep today and to be honest it REALLY hurt. I was trying to breathe deep and keep calm, but I just couldn't relax. My bloody show came out at the appointment, and I've had some slight bleeding/spotting since. My braxton hicks contractions are coming at about 5 minutes apart, so hopefully it progresses into full blown labor.

Has anyone ever taken Castor Oil? I'm seriously considering it, I'm just SO impatient!

Purple, have you had anymore contractions?


----------



## PurpleKisses

sincerevon said:


> Thank you SO much for the kind words ladies! It's so hard when you are full of hormones and feel as big as a house! I had my sweep today and to be honest it REALLY hurt. I was trying to breathe deep and keep calm, but I just couldn't relax. My bloody show came out at the appointment, and I've had some slight bleeding/spotting since. My braxton hicks contractions are coming at about 5 minutes apart, so hopefully it progresses into full blown labor.
> 
> Has anyone ever taken Castor Oil? I'm seriously considering it, I'm just SO impatient!
> 
> Purple, have you had anymore contractions?

I think I forgot to mention that in my post about my sweep; it was really uncomfortable! I couldn't imagine having it done as a 1st time mom...they say childbirth kills some of the nerve endings on your cervix...so all I felt was pressure, pressure and more pressure. Were you dilated/effaced any? The less favorable your cervix is, the more I heard it hurts. 

I've still been having contractions, cramping, pressure, backache, etc...I lost the rest of my plug that night after my sweep and had some more bloody show...I've been having pink spotting off and on since...it's like all of the symptoms are there except for steady contractions. 

I thought about taking castor oil but from the stories I've read online, it can be a horror. In one woman's birth story, she said "Be ready to poo. A LOT." lol...she also said that it really didn't help bring on labor in her opinion. 

I've thought about perhaps getting something really spicy to eat or taking a teaspoon or 2 of ground red pepper...I'm really trying to be patient, though. My biggest fear is going into labor and having my labor stall...part of me feels like it's going to happen soon, though because I feel funny. I can't really explain it, I just feel different. I didn't go into active labor on my own with DS, but I know when I was in latent labor, I was really out of it...I wasn't really hungry, I was REALLY uncomfortable, I was having a lot of back cramping...I just wasn't myself...kinda like how I feel now. 

I hope your sweep does the trick for you. Keep us updated. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

How exciting Sincere and Purple!:happydance: Again, relax. I know you are tired of hearing that but one thing fo sho is that those little babies are a comin! You dont have to worry about that:haha:! Ive never had a sweep and from how you ladies describe it, I hope I dont have to. I am bad with pain and the first labor pain I feel, Im hollering for the epidural:haha:. I have been having braxton hicks contractions. In fact when I was in the grocery store yesterday, I had to stop in the aisle because the pain was sooo bad. I also have sciaticia, where I have shooting pain in my right hip and I can barely stand especially early in the mornings.

Well the joys and blessings of pregnancy and I wont complain about one part of it. I want every woman especially in the AA thread to experiences these great joys!:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

@MrsK~ yeah, it's something I wouldn't recommend it unless you're either really close to your due date or really uncomfortable (and really want baby out). I know my cervix is hard to get to so that made it a little bit more uncomfortable and then I could feel her actually doing the sweep which was just plain weird and uncomfortable. I hope you have a great Christmas. :D

I've been having this period-like pain all day long. Ya know, like when your cramps first start and it feels kinda like gas but worse? I've been getting that all day in my lower abdomen and back...sometimes it's worse and then it eases up a little. I don't know what's going on...all I know is I'm so dang uncomfortable. :(

I hope everyone has a wonderful and safe Christmas. OH's brother has invited us over tomorrow, but I may gracefully decline like I did on Thanksgiving...or who knows, I might be in the hospital...never know...

Talk to you ladies later. :flower:


----------



## sincerevon

I'm feeling pretty much the same as you, Purple. And very irritated. I find myself very short tempered these days, and I just feel odd. I've been sleeping a ton, no energy, weird appetite, and feeling just weird. My midwife only does sweeps if the cervix is ready. Mine was 2 cm and 30% effaced. I think it hurt so badly because I wasn't sure what to expect, and I also believe that she stretched me a little bit to get me to progress quicker.

I've been spotting pink/brown ever since. I've also had stronger BH contractions and back cramps.

I broke down and took the castor oil about an hour and a half ago. Nothing to report, it wasn't gross, but I hope it works!! I'm so ready!!

I hope to all those AA, that I don't seem like I'm complaining. The last few weeks of pregnancy are much harder than I had anticipated. Still worth it, but just hard! Tons of dust and love to those awaiting their miracle.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Merry CHRISTmas ladies! I hope everyone has gotten something that they wanted and everything that they needed!

Hubby got me 2 bottles of perfume, a new camera....so I will be taking lots of bump pics, an Itune gift card and the thingy that I can play the ipod on, a camera case...and now he is cooking!:happydance::happydance: My daughter got a laptop, clothes, an electric scooter and a new board game. Not to mention she got a new phone, camera, and other stuff for her bday which was on the 21st!:wacko: She is so spolied! How ever will we fit another baby into this????

My bday is monday so Im looking forward to that and I hope that everyonr is blessed today!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.

Msk, It sounds like you did. Have a happy birhday as well.

Purple, had the LO arrived yet? Please keep us updated.

Sincre, I hope you LO is here as well.


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies. I hope everyone had a lovely holiday. We had my mom and some other family over for Xmas Eve dinner and went to my cousins for Xmas day dinner. So much food which is the last thing I need right now. LOL. I've lost 15 of the 32lbs I gained with Nephian but lawd I need to lose the rest of this weight especially since my sister is getting married in June and I'm a bridesmaid. Wish me luck! LOL. Well ladies, prayers to all who are TTC, already PG and waiting to pop. Take care and bless...


----------



## ready4onemore

kareen, you baby is so cute. Glad you had a good Christmas.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Kareen! That is one gorgeous baby!:cloud9:

I added more pics to my journal on page 91. Hubby got me a new camera so Im going to be picture crazy ladies!:haha:


----------



## sincerevon

Hi everyone! I'm happy to say that my little one is here safe and sound!! She was born on 12/25 at 11:16AM and weighs 7 lbs 1 oz, 19 3/4 inches long. Her name is Yorlee Belle. Labor was tough, but it was only 8 hours from start to finish. I was able to get by without needing stitches or tearing. I feel great, a little sore, but definitely happy to have her here.


----------



## ready4onemore

sincerevon said:


> Hi everyone! I'm happy to say that my little one is here safe and sound!! She was born on 12/25 at 11:16AM and weighs 7 lbs 1 oz, 19 3/4 inches long. Her name is Yorlee Belle. Labor was tough, but it was only 8 hours from start to finish. I was able to get by without needing stitches or tearing. I feel great, a little sore, but definitely happy to have her here.

Congrats sincerevon. I am glad your LO is here safely. :happydance::hugs:

Now we are waiting on purple to deliver if she has not already.


----------



## InLuv2

sincerevon said:


> Hi everyone! I'm happy to say that my little one is here safe and sound!! She was born on 12/25 at 11:16AM and weighs 7 lbs 1 oz, 19 3/4 inches long. Her name is Yorlee Belle. Labor was tough, but it was only 8 hours from start to finish. I was able to get by without needing stitches or tearing. I feel great, a little sore, but definitely happy to have her here.

What a blessing! A Christmas bundle of joy! I am so happy for you and your family...

God Bless you
:hug:


----------



## ready4onemore

sincerevon, she is to cute. You have to post more pictures. OMG she is beautiful.


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Hi everyone! I'm happy to say that my little one is here safe and sound!! She was born on 12/25 at 11:16AM and weighs 7 lbs 1 oz, 19 3/4 inches long. Her name is Yorlee Belle. Labor was tough, but it was only 8 hours from start to finish. I was able to get by without needing stitches or tearing. I feel great, a little sore, but definitely happy to have her here.

Awhh this is so awesome to hear Sincerevon. I know you are happy to have your baby in your arms. Go enjoy and be blessed!:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Just a quick update! My water broke a couple hours ago! I'm in the hospital now still not having regular contractions, though. I'll keep you ladies updated!


----------



## mrskcbrown

PurpleKisses said:


> Just a quick update! My water broke a couple hours ago! I'm in the hospital now still not having regular contractions, though. I'll keep you ladies updated!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Keep us posted! Shouldnt be much longer now! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## kareen

Wow! So much is going on in here. I'm missing so much. 

@ MrsKC: You are adorable! Your belly is soooo cute! Time sure is flying by for you. 

@Von: Congrats! Yorlee Belle is so pretty and has such bright eyes. What a beautiful Xmas day blessing. 

@ purple: Not much longer now. I hope all goes well with your labour and delivery.

@ all the other ladies...I know it won't be much longer until we're wishing you happy and healthy 9 months. Keep the faith and keep God! 

Much love ladies...Bless...


----------



## ready4onemore

PurpleKisses said:


> Just a quick update! My water broke a couple hours ago! I'm in the hospital now still not having regular contractions, though. I'll keep you ladies updated!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Keep us posted. I am so excited for you.


----------



## darkNlovely

Hi ladies I thought I would join my the sisterhood. I have a 8yr and now trying for my second. I have been trying almost a year now.:cry: We are now in the starting stages with the fertility Dr. We are waiting for my witch to come and then we will commence more testing!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- wow 8 months? Time has flown by! Its been great to follow your pg

Vrain- I hope your cycles get back on track soon. 

sincere- Your little one is beautiful, cant wait to see more pics

Kareen- Love your profile pic

Purple- I'm so excited can't wait to hear updates!!!!!

There is so much going on around here this is exciting. Now it's time for a wave of bfp's and I hoping to be one of them. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## mrskcbrown

darkNlovely said:


> Hi ladies I thought I would join my the sisterhood. I have a 8yr and now trying for my second. I have been trying almost a year now.:cry: We are now in the starting stages with the fertility Dr. We are waiting for my witch to come and then we will commence more testing!

Welcome! We are glad to have you here. Many of us tried a long time to get preggo so you are not alone. Feel free to share in with us:hugs:.

@Kareen/Futuremommie: Yep 8 months. Im actually 33 weeks this week. I told DH we really have to get on it. I could be having this baby in 6 weeks!! So he is going to work more on the room when he gets off today, while I go to Babies R Us to add to my registry.


----------



## Vrainoire

Congrats to all the new mothers, one of the ladies from another thread i'm apart of just told me her good news she's 4wks, i'm looking forward to lots of bfps for this thread!
AFM- just watching and waiting.
I'm so excited!!lol can't wait for more pics and updates


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies, just another quick update. I was in active labor for a little over 9hrs, no epidural..Zahra was born at 3:57am. OH and I are so in love with her. With any luck, I'll be going home and will post pics. Right now, I'm going to grab a quick nap...I haven't really slept so I'm going to take advantage of the quiet time. Talk to you ladies later. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

PurpleKisses said:


> Hey ladies, just another quick update. I was in active labor for a little over 9hrs, no epidural..Zahra was born at 3:57am. OH and I are so in love with her. With any luck, I'll be going home and will post pics. Right now, I'm going to grab a quick nap...I haven't really slept so I'm going to take advantage of the quiet time. Talk to you ladies later. :)

Congrats. I so happy for you, can't wait to see pictures. :happydance: Glad you are doing well. I hope you get lots of rest.


----------



## Vrainoire

Congrats Purple!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Purple!

You and Sincere were determined to get those babies out and you did!! No epidurals....you ladies are pro's in my book!:thumbup:


----------



## MOMMYDREAMS

Hi i thought i would join this thread ttc 2 years married for one hoping to get bfp real soon my husband always says when im reading ttc threads find one with black people found one!!!! So im sending baby dust and congrats to all the new mommies i can't wait till my day comes. Open to any suggestions only taking fertilaid and using opk's


----------



## MOMMYDREAMS

Hello mrskcbrown i read this thread from beginning to rnd and you were determined and thats what i need not to give up on what i really want


----------



## kareen

Welcome DarkNLovely!


----------



## ready4onemore

MOMMYDREAMS said:


> Hi i thought i would join this thread ttc 2 years married for one hoping to get bfp real soon my husband always says when im reading ttc threads find one with black people found one!!!! So im sending baby dust and congrats to all the new mommies i can't wait till my day comes. Open to any suggestions only taking fertilaid and using opk's

Welcome Mommydreams. My name is Karen. As you may have read some of our ladies just gave birth. We have one more mother to be. Myself and a few others are TTC. The ladies here are very supportive.


----------



## kareen

Congrats Purple! Can't wait to see the pics.

Welcome Mommydreams!


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome DarkNLovely and Mommy dreams you will love this thread

Purple- congrats and with no epi? I'm over here bowing to you LOL! I can't wait to see all the pics


----------



## MOMMYDREAMS

Thanks ladies for the welcome i'm so happy for the mommy to be's and new mommies you are blessed well im hoping for a bfp this cycle calling fertility doctor today to schedule appt ready to be a mommy.......


----------



## InLuv2

MOMMYDREAMS said:


> Hi i thought i would join this thread ttc 2 years married for one hoping to get bfp real soon my husband always says when im reading ttc threads find one with black people found one!!!! So im sending baby dust and congrats to all the new mommies i can't wait till my day comes. Open to any suggestions only taking fertilaid and using opk's

WELCOME

Also, Congrats to Purple!!! Get some rest and post pics soon :):happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome mommydreams!:happydance:

I am so happy you are here and such a trooper for reading this thread from beginning to end!:thumbup: Yep I was determined and after 16 months it finally happened. Its almost over now but I really dont want it to be:cry:. It seems like it took so long I really want to just bask in it. I hope that you get preggo quick and that the DRS prove to be all that they are suppose to be for your situation!

Wow, Im the last preggo here:shrug:. I just realized that when you stated that in your post RDY! Wow...I dont know how I feel about that. A bit sad. I dont know why, lol.

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## sincerevon

Welcome Mommydreams!!

You'll love this thread, the ladies are SUPER supportive. Glad to have you! 

Also a HUGE congratulations to Purplekisses! I'm so glad things went well for you.

I still can't believe my little blessing is here. She's so sweet and calm, I just adore her.

I hope everyone is doing well! I'll try to keep checking in. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## MOMMYDREAMS

Thanks sincerevon and mrskcbrown im really feeling not into it this month im approaching ovulation in the next few days i guess i will go buy some opks tomorrow my cabinet is full of hpts lol! Any suggestions on what to try im lost right now i had an hsg in 2008 no blocked tubes so help me out on this one please. Mrskcbrown i feli yhe same way on my wedding day i didnt want it to be over awww i want to be a mommy and dont feel bad 
you are proof of never giving up im so glad to meet you ladies im from florida and no one i know has this problem all my friends have 3 or more kids im the only odd ball


----------



## MOMMYDREAMS

Ok im giving up smoking tonight dh is going to be shocked when i dont mention one tomorrow im putting it in gods hands that he takes this taste from my mouth please encorage me ladies i want my bfp this month


----------



## FutureMommie

MommyDreams- Giving up smoking is a huge step in the right directions! and it will be well worth it when you are holding that baby in your arms.


----------



## MOMMYDREAMS

Thanks future mommy


----------



## FutureMommie

Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## Vrainoire

Happy New Year to all of you


----------



## PurpleKisses

Welcome Mommydreams and DarknLovely! 

Hey ladies! Happy New Year!

I've been soo out of it lately. My life has consisted of holding Zahra, nursing Zahra, changing Zahra's diaper...and then running after DS, who's been acting out lately...I think he's just adjusting to not being an only child anymore :shrug:. 

Here's a pic of her. :)
 



Attached Files:







168552_616875300201_41002168_33432597_5704410_n.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrskcbrown

Your baby is gorgeous Purple! I know she has you busy so take your time. We will be here.:hugs:

Happy New Years to you all! Mine is starting off kinda rough but its life, so it is what it is.

Be blessed:hugs:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Purple, she is so beautiful. I wish I could hold her.


----------



## InLuv2

*Beautiful*






PurpleKisses said:


> Welcome Mommydreams and DarknLovely!
> 
> Hey ladies! Happy New Year!
> 
> I've been soo out of it lately. My life has consisted of holding Zahra, nursing Zahra, changing Zahra's diaper...and then running after DS, who's been acting out lately...I think he's just adjusting to not being an only child anymore :shrug:.
> 
> Here's a pic of her. :)


----------



## Vrainoire

Purple she is beautiful!!

AFM- as of now i'm pretty sure that PCOS is the culprit I just missed my 4th consecutive cycle. I have not cared to test being that my cycles went AWOL, so naturally i'll get tested before they put me on BCPs


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Purple she is beautiful!!
> 
> AFM- as of now i'm pretty sure that PCOS is the culprit I just missed my 4th consecutive cycle. I have not cared to test being that my cycles went AWOL, so naturally i'll get tested before they put me on BCPs

@Vrainoire: If you think its PCOS, my suggestion is to get tested for it. Its just a bunch of blood tests and a glucola test. Then they will know for sure that its PCOS. After that they can give you metformin that will stabilize your levels and cause you to ovulate every month. This is if you are still trying to conceive?:shrug: Otherwise if not then the BCP's will be the better choice for you!

GL!:hugs:

@Futuremommie: Where are you at in your IUI cycle? Praying for a BFP for you girl!


----------



## ready4onemore

Vraine, I will be praying for you. I agree with mrsk to get tested for PCOS so that you will at least know for sure.

AFM, yesterday I tested and got a BFN but someone looked at my pictures in my journal and thought that one was a evap or second line. :shrug: But I did not think anything of it and so I tested again today and got :bfp:. More in my journal. Please keep me in your prayers. I totally was to carry this baby full term so please pray for me.


----------



## InLuv2

AWESOME!!!! YOUR HUBBS HAS SUPER DUPER :spermy::spermy: yeaaaaaaaaay!! That was fast!!

Wonderful news!! I just knew it from looking at your chart!!:happydance:





ready4onemore said:


> Vraine, I will be praying for you. I agree with mrsk to get tested for PCOS so that you will at least know for sure.
> 
> AFM, yesterday I tested and got a BFN but someone looked at my pictures in my journal and thought that one was a evap or second line. :shrug: But I did not think anything of it and so I tested again today and got :bfp:. More in my journal. Please keep me in your prayers. I totally was to carry this baby full term so please pray for me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yay!:yipee::yipee::yipee:OMGthis is the second BFP in 20 minutes. JRC in BFP forum just got her BFP too!!! I am so ecstatic for you!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks ladies. The enemy keep trying to put negative thoughts in my mind but I know that God is in control. Just please pray for me. This is my husband's first child.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Thanks ladies. The enemy keep trying to put negative thoughts in my mind but I know that God is in control. Just please pray for me. This is my husband's first child.

Awhh this is my husbands first child too! The devil is defeated! What a joy for your DH!:cloud9:


----------



## Vrainoire

Congrats Ready!! i'm excited for you..we ended a year with new borns and now we're starting the new year with a bfp


----------



## sincerevon

Congrats Ready!

Purple, your LO is gorgeous!

I just woke up from a nap so I thought I'd try to catch up. I'm glad to see so much good news!


----------



## Mrs O

Happy New year everyone. I pray that 2011 will be our best year yet.

@Ready, Big congrats to you!!. Guess that a fantastic new years present for you.
I pray that you will carry to term by God's grace. You will not cast your fruit before the appointed time in Jesus name.

Really happy for you


----------



## Mrs O

Big congrats to all the new mums .... 

I cant wait 2 weeks to go


----------



## floppyears

Hey Ladies!!! Congrats on all the new babies that were recently born :). It's been a long minute since I've been around around. I sure have missed u guys. I had to create a new acct/screen name iamrestored is now floppyears.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Wow, floopyears you got your BFP as well!?!? Thats awesome!:happydance:

@Mrs.O: Im wishing you the best with your delivery. I have about 6 weeks to go.:thumbup:

@Sincere: How is motherhood for you?

I am so happy to see the blessings of God being fulfilled in everyones life with or without a BFP. It just shows that God is still able if you remain faithful to Him.:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

On Dec 31 I took a test and it looked negative as I was walking away right sooooo I heard go back and look again. And it looked like a faint line. I thought I was seeing things so I asked for another set of eyes to look for me dd7 was the only home. She said I see another line :). She jumped your pregnant mommy! I took 3 other test and kept seeing a shadow line. Jan 1, 2011 @ 12AM I took First Response and got two clear lines!!!!!! I woke dh up saying Happy New Years baby we are pregnant :). We rejoiced in the Lord for his had blessed us indeed.


----------



## mrskcbrown

floppyears said:


> On Dec 31 I took a test and it looked negative as I was walking away right sooooo I heard go back and look again. And it looked like a faint line. I thought I was seeing things so I asked for another set of eyes to look for me dd7 was the only home. She said I see another line :). She jumped your pregnant mommy! I took 3 other test and kept seeing a shadow line. Jan 1, 2011 @ 12AM I took First Response and got two clear lines!!!!!! I woke dh up saying Happy New Years baby we are pregnant :). We rejoiced in the Lord for his had blessed us indeed.

Thats awesome! 2011 is proving to be the year of the BFP:happydance: 
Rdy and Floppyears: you all can be bump buddies! So sweet! My bump buddy is 3 weeks ahead of me.


----------



## Vrainoire

floppyears said:


> On Dec 31 I took a test and it looked negative as I was walking away right sooooo I heard go back and look again. And it looked like a faint line. I thought I was seeing things so I asked for another set of eyes to look for me dd7 was the only home. She said I see another line :). She jumped your pregnant mommy! I took 3 other test and kept seeing a shadow line. Jan 1, 2011 @ 12AM I took First Response and got two clear lines!!!!!! I woke dh up saying Happy New Years baby we are pregnant :). We rejoiced in the Lord for his had blessed us indeed.

aww this is wonderful congrats!!


----------



## floppyears

Thanks Ladies.....with my other pregnancies I never said anything till it was confirmed by the Dr and u/s praying all is well.


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks MrsO. I pray you have a very easy delivery.

Floppyears, Congrats we can be bump buddies!!:happydance: When is your due date? I am due 9/12/11. 

AFM, I went to the doctor today and they did an ultrasound and thought they would not see anything yet. But praise God they did locate the sac in the uterus.:dance: I have placed pictures in my journal.


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple- What a beautiful baby!!

REady- When I read your post my mouth flopped open, I am soooooo excited for you!!!! I am so glad that they were able to see the sac!!!!!! Praying for your healthy pg.

AFM- The witch showed Yesterday so I am taking a break from the meds but still ttc'ing. Ive decided to start temping and hope that I can make sense of it all. All you ladies with the bfp please send bfp vibes and prayers my way.


----------



## kareen

ready4onemore said:


> Vraine, I will be praying for you. I agree with mrsk to get tested for PCOS so that you will at least know for sure.
> 
> AFM, yesterday I tested and got a BFN but someone looked at my pictures in my journal and thought that one was a evap or second line. :shrug: But I did not think anything of it and so I tested again today and got :bfp:. More in my journal. Please keep me in your prayers. I totally was to carry this baby full term so please pray for me.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Now that's what I'm talking about! Woo hoo!!!! Much prayers to you!


----------



## kareen

Wow, so many pregnancies, births...I need to tell Nephian that there are a couple of sweet girls that were just born. Wink, wink. LOL. Congrats to all the pregnant ladies, prayers to the ladies who are trying to conceive...God does hear your prayers. Keep the faith...and to all the ladies who have given birth, join the club of no sleep! Nephian has been cluster feeding and has gained 2lbs in 3 weeks. I can't get anything done as I'm constantly walking around with my boob out and him on the other end...LOL. Take care ladies and chat soon.


----------



## floppyears

Ready- 9-12-2011 thanks :)


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies i'm kind of excited!! I've been spotting since last night so hopefully and prayerfully AF will be full blown in the morning..I never thought i'd say it but I miss her so much..lol this is the most red i've seen in a while


----------



## ready4onemore

floppyears said:


> Ready- 9-12-2011 thanks :)

LoL we are totally bump buddies.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow....just popped by the thread and what good news!!!!!

Congrats Ready4onemore!!!!!! That's super amazing!!! God is so good. Congrats to you!!!

Hi FutureMommie. Blowing lots of :dust: your way. Hope this is your cycle!

Kareen, your son is gorgeous!!!

Vrainoire....praying you get some answers soon, so you can get that :bfp: in no time.

Mrskc.....glad to see your pregnancy doing so well. Just a few weeks to go!

:hi: to anyone I missed!

As for me, I'm okay....gearing up for round 2 of IVF next month. Praying this is the year of the :bfp: for us LTTTC and TTC girls :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Thanks MrsO. I pray you have a very easy delivery.
> 
> Floppyears, Congrats we can be bump buddies!!:happydance: When is your due date? I am due 9/12/11.
> 
> AFM, I went to the doctor today and they did an ultrasound and thought they would not see anything yet. But praise God they did locate the sac in the uterus.:dance: I have placed pictures in my journal.

Yeah when I went to the DRs at 4 weeks all they saw was a sac as well. Its amazing how God makes these cells all combine to make one beautiful baby. I am still so happy for you all and sending TONS of baby dust your way Futuremommie:dust:!

@ISI: Praying for your next IVF session. I pray that you are blessed with your long awaited BFP! God is able!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- cute profile pic!

Isi- I'm praying for you!!!!

Vrain- I hope the AF witch shows so you can get this show on the road.


----------



## InLuv2

Hi Ladies, I hope all of you are having a great New Year so far!!!

Looks like we are off to a BFP year! Congrats to all the ladies:happydance:


AFM, found out my iron reserve level was LOW and I have been prescribed iron to resolve the problem. Will keep you all posted...

On another note, my FF chart states that its possibly Triphasic as of CD21:happydance: I will keep you girls posted on this. Unbelievable I know, stay tuned!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yay thats awesome Inluv! I hope this is it for you all as well!:dust:

I found out my iron was low too and I was prescribed iron pills but I cant seem to take them. They make me so sick even when I take them at night:shrug:. So in place of that I have been trying to eat more green stuff and just trust God. I dont like feeling sick on top of being pregnant:nope:.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies..glad to see everyone in good spirits
AFM- I'm considering my 3 days of spotting as a light AF..so this year may very well be off to a good start


----------



## BubblySmile

Hi Everyone!!! 
Im originally from MS but currentlys stationed here in Texas. My dh and I have been trying to conceive for about 5 months. Its been a teary journey, filled with disappointments and why me ??????? But, we still have faith and strongly believe that this is our year to bring a new bundle of joy in the world. We currently have no kids, so having a little one would complete our Family!
I just never knew that it would be this hard, some people make it look so easy
( heavy sigh)


----------



## ready4onemore

BubblySmile said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> Im originally from MS but currentlys stationed here in Texas. My dh and I have been trying to conceive for about 5 months. Its been a teary journey, filled with disappointments and why me ??????? But, we still have faith and strongly believe that this is our year to bring a new bundle of joy in the world. We currently have no kids, so having a little one would complete our Family!
> I just never knew that it would be this hard, some people make it look so easy
> ( heavy sigh)

Welcome!! Everyone has their season. I am sure yours will come.


----------



## mrskcbrown

BubblySmile said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> Im originally from MS but currentlys stationed here in Texas. My dh and I have been trying to conceive for about 5 months. Its been a teary journey, filled with disappointments and why me ??????? But, we still have faith and strongly believe that this is our year to bring a new bundle of joy in the world. We currently have no kids, so having a little one would complete our Family!
> I just never knew that it would be this hard, some people make it look so easy
> ( heavy sigh)

Welcome bubblysmiles! So happy that you are here with us. Yes it is definitely a teary journey but remember God has not forgotten you. He loves you and will give you a baby definitely in His timing.:hugs:

I live in Mississippi. What part are you from?:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Guys,

I am on a few other threads but I figure i fit the profile to join in so may I?! DH and I are TTC#1 and as I stated on the other threads we are have a few 'issues' I have PSOS and we find out what issues his swimmers have this Friday. I'll probably have to take Clomid and get IUI. I have been trying to get my stubborn DH to take vitamins, but until we get the results he is reluctant. We have been TTC for exactly one year and 3 days! Anyway I am glad to be a part of the sisterhood! Fingers crossed for decent news Friday!


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am on a few other threads but I figure i fit the profile to join in so may I?! DH and I are TTC#1 and as I stated on the other threads we are have a few 'issues' I have PSOS and we find out what issues his swimmers have this Friday. I'll probably have to take Clomid and get IUI. I have been trying to get my stubborn DH to take vitamins, but until we get the results he is reluctant. We have been TTC for exactly one year and 3 days! Anyway I am glad to be a part of the sisterhood! Fingers crossed for decent news Friday!

Welcome:hugs:. 

I too have PCOS and DH had some morphology issues with his sperm. The DR said we would need clomid and we tried it and nothing:shrug:. Right when we were preparing for clomid with IUI, we got preggo:happydance:. We kept putting IUI off month after month because we just wanted to give God time to work and He did after 16 months. So I said all of that to say I pray that everything goes well on friday and that it is only something minor and you catch that BFP!

BTW, we are older too. Im 36 and DH is 37.

Praying for you and DH!:hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

BubblySmile said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> Im originally from MS but currentlys stationed here in Texas. My dh and I have been trying to conceive for about 5 months. Its been a teary journey, filled with disappointments and why me ??????? But, we still have faith and strongly believe that this is our year to bring a new bundle of joy in the world. We currently have no kids, so having a little one would complete our Family!
> I just never knew that it would be this hard, some people make it look so easy
> ( heavy sigh)

I know EXACTLY how you feel I have a friend and I call her fertile myrtle she doesnt even try and had 2 back to back! I have another close friend who and we were TTC at the same time she got preggo first so now I feel like dang when is my turn. I have a few other friends that either just had a baby and or pregnant. I guess when its my time its my time but I am filled with some of the same "why me's" as you. We have been TTC for 12 months and 3 days so hopefully we will hear some good news. DH and I hit 30 a couple of months ago and I had planned on being knocked up by now (sigh) no such luck. It's funny how we think we can plan things in life like it's so simple! :cry: :flower:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

mrskcbrown said:


> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am on a few other threads but I figure i fit the profile to join in so may I?! DH and I are TTC#1 and as I stated on the other threads we are have a few 'issues' I have PSOS and we find out what issues his swimmers have this Friday. I'll probably have to take Clomid and get IUI. I have been trying to get my stubborn DH to take vitamins, but until we get the results he is reluctant. We have been TTC for exactly one year and 3 days! Anyway I am glad to be a part of the sisterhood! Fingers crossed for decent news Friday!
> 
> Welcome:hugs:.
> 
> I too have PCOS and DH had some morphology issues with his sperm. The DR said we would need clomid and we tried it and nothing:shrug:. Right when we were preparing for clomid with IUI, we got preggo:happydance:. We kept putting IUI off month after month because we just wanted to give God time to work and He did after 16 months. So I said all of that to say I pray that everything goes well on friday and that it is only something minor and you catch that BFP!
> 
> Praying for you and DH!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!!!!! I was very nervous and down and out until I found this site. I knew then I wasn't alone. I am still kinda nervous about his results though the GYN said that I don't ovulate every month so she would try the Clomid, but that if his test comes in less than stellar we would need to come in to get the results otherwise he could have given us the results on the phone. Needless to say they said we need to come in for the results. That made me really nervous because she already told me about the IUI and that we would probably have it done. So I would like to know what the results are! ARGH!

Thanks for the prayers too! I will keep you all updated!

Oh yeah I wanna name my daughter Madison too!


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopefulywa8tn said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am on a few other threads but I figure i fit the profile to join in so may I?! DH and I are TTC#1 and as I stated on the other threads we are have a few 'issues' I have PSOS and we find out what issues his swimmers have this Friday. I'll probably have to take Clomid and get IUI. I have been trying to get my stubborn DH to take vitamins, but until we get the results he is reluctant. We have been TTC for exactly one year and 3 days! Anyway I am glad to be a part of the sisterhood! Fingers crossed for decent news Friday!
> 
> Welcome:hugs:.
> 
> I too have PCOS and DH had some morphology issues with his sperm. The DR said we would need clomid and we tried it and nothing:shrug:. Right when we were preparing for clomid with IUI, we got preggo:happydance:. We kept putting IUI off month after month because we just wanted to give God time to work and He did after 16 months. So I said all of that to say I pray that everything goes well on friday and that it is only something minor and you catch that BFP!
> 
> Praying for you and DH!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!!! I was very nervous and down and out until I found this site. I knew then I wasn't alone. I am still kinda nervous about his results though the GYN said that I don't ovulate every month so she would try the Clomid, but that if his test comes in less than stellar we would need to come in to get the results otherwise he could have given us the results on the phone. Needless to say they said we need to come in for the results. That made me really nervous because she already told me about the IUI and that we would probably have it done. So I would like to know what the results are! ARGH!
> 
> Thanks for the prayers too! I will keep you all updated!Click to expand...

It will all work out!:thumbup: Has your dr talked about you taking metformin with your PCOS? I didnt do well on clomid but metformin made me ovulate every month and eventually that did the trick. Its something about it leveled out my blood sugars and that in turn makes you ovulate. You may just want to mention it to your dr if you havent already.

GL!:hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

mrskcbrown 
You know what I was so overwhelmed with all the info she might have and I don't remember. I know she said that she could put me on something in addition to the Clomid but i don't remember the exact name. I will have a bunch of questions to ask so that goes on the list! Thanks! She is gonna be like "this girl has too much time on her hands!"


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, just popping in to say hello. 

Welcome to all the newbies. You will enjoy these ladies. I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Tititimes2

Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## floppyears

welcome


----------



## mrskcbrown

floppyears said:


> welcome

How is everything floppyears?! Hope all is well.:hugs:


----------



## InLuv2

A WARM WELCOME TO ALL THE NEWBIES

:hug:


----------



## InLuv2

@MrsKcbrown,

Thanks for sharing :) It always helps to know I'm not the only one. So far so good with the Iron. It's advised to take 1 pill on an empty stomach with a glass of OJ. Also, not to lay down until 30 minutes has passed from intake. I'm doing well, ZERO sickness. :happydance: The pill is so ugly lol......a black horse-pill for sure. I've heard a side effect may be weight gain so I guess a few pounds won't kill me. Good health is worth it, more to hold on to ;)

Be well,
Inluv



mrskcbrown said:


> Yay thats awesome Inluv! I hope this is it for you all as well!:dust:
> 
> I found out my iron was low too and I was prescribed iron pills but I cant seem to take them. They make me so sick even when I take them at night:shrug:. So in place of that I have been trying to eat more green stuff and just trust God. I dont like feeling sick on top of being pregnant:nope:.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Well Ladies tomorrow is the big day I get the results from the Dr. on DH's issues and IUI date...wish me luck!


----------



## InLuv2

*good luck!!*




hopefulywa8tn said:


> well ladies tomorrow is the big day i get the results from the dr. On dh's issues and iui date...wish me luck!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Wishing you all the luck in the world!:winkwink:


----------



## floppyears

Welcome to all the new ladies. This thread is awesome. I love the sistah hood flow. Thanks for asking about me Mrsbrwn. I went to primary and I have bronchitis. Yesterday was OB apptment(she ordered betas) this morning labwrk up 7AM. Tomorrow results in the afternoon from OB. She ordered two days of betas Jan 6 and 8. Tomorrow she will call me to let me know what either way what was found in today bloodwrk(iron, blood type, hcg levels). This is the first time that I have ever had betas so I don't know what she is looking for but I will find out very soon here. Lightheaded all day, feeling sick to my stomach, everything smells nasty and I don't have a test for anything. Nothing taste good anymore. I am craving milk which I HATE lol(don't get along with a sistah :) if u know what I mean. I will update when I know something. Waiting is a lot of F U N :) Not lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

floppyears said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies. This thread is awesome. I love the sistah hood flow. Thanks for asking about me Mrsbrwn. I went to primary and I have bronchitis. Yesterday was OB apptment(she ordered betas) this morning labwrk up 7AM. Tomorrow results in the afternoon from OB. She ordered two days of betas Jan 6 and 8. Tomorrow she will call me to let me know what either way what was found in today bloodwrk(iron, blood type, hcg levels). This is the first time that I have ever had betas so I don't know what she is looking for but I will find out very soon here. Lightheaded all day, feeling sick to my stomach, everything smells nasty and I don't have a test for anything. Nothing taste good anymore. I am craving milk which I HATE lol(don't get along with a sistah :) if u know what I mean. I will update when I know something. Waiting is a lot of F U N :) Not lol.

The beta test looks to see how high your pregnancy levels are. They are suppose to double every 2 days hence the dr wanting to see you jan 6 and 8. Hope you feel better and you get great numbers from your tests!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

hopefulywa8tn, wishing you the best of luck.

Floopy, I hope the betas come back good.

How is everyone else doing? I hope all is well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Quiet in here today! Guess its the weekend huh? I caught up on all my lifetime movies today because I didnt have anything else to do. I cant wait till next weekend which is the baby shower! My mom and dad will be able to come and my mother in law and sister in law. This will be their first time meeting as his mom was unable to come to the wedding...long story:haha:.

I really hope the baby gets some nice things, and needed things and not too much novelty!

Be blessed!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Goodluck hopefulywa8tn :thumbup:

I'm sure your baby will get loads of goodies, Mrskc! If we here on BnB love you so much, I can imagine how the people in your real life adore you! Can't wait to see pictures from the shower.

Ready4onemore and Floppyears....hope you preggo ladies are doing great :flower:

Good luck Inluv.

FutureMommie, Vrainoire, everyone.....sending you loads of :hugs:

As for me, just watching the days on the calender till we start our 2nd IVF cycle. Hope the days fly right by! I also only just found out during this IVF treatment that I do have PCOS :dohh:. I didn't think I did because ofmy very regular periods. That would explain a lot of things....especially the sudden weight gain! Thank God we were finally able to have it diagnosed!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC Hope you get lots og good stuff and I know you are super excited about your parents coming. Post pics of all the fab stuff I kmow youre going to get,

Isi-Rooting for you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi::hugs: Thanks so much! That was very sweet of you! Im also glad that you found out that you have PCOS. Knowledge is power and now the DRS can know what to do to help you conceive. I pray this IVF cycle works so you dont experience any more heart ache.:hugs:

@Futuremommie: Thanks so much for your support. Kinda nervous about the shower and all the attention. I can be pretty shy sometimes.:shrug:

Have a good day!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies- just popping in, it snowed here yesterday so I got to leave work and go home at 11!  I live in coastal NC so we don't get much snow at the beach so it's always exciting. 

I hope you ladies are doing well, I'm cd10 and waiting to O, I hope I can on my own, I've never had any problems before but I've been on follistim injection for the past few months so not what will happen this month, anyways, praying and being faithful that it's going to happen for me soon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies- just popping in, it snowed here yesterday so I got to leave work and go home at 11! I live in coastal NC so we don't get much snow at the beach so it's always exciting.
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well, I'm cd10 and waiting to O, I hope I can on my own, I've never had any problems before but I've been on follistim injection for the past few months so not what will happen this month, anyways, praying and being faithful that it's going to happen for me soon.

Yay for going home early:happydance:. It snowed here in Mississippi/Tennessee too and that only happens once a year, so us teachers were out of school too.:happydance: I live in MS and work In TN:wacko:. My daughters school district in MS is out again today! I sometimes hate when that happens because when we have to work in Tennessee, I have to scrouge around to find someone to keep her:winkwink:.

I pray that you O on your own as well! Stay faithful..it will happen. Are you going to try IUI again as well?:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKc- No IUI either, taking a 2 month break and praying for my bfp during that time and if not a bfp praying for guidance on the next step which will probably be IVF.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> MrsKc- No IUI either, taking a 2 month break and praying for my bfp during that time and if not a bfp praying for guidance on the next step which will probably be IVF.

Ok cool. Im praying that it all works out for you.:hugs:

Where is everyone? So quiet on here lately???:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey everyone i'm still here..lol Waiting for AF to leave after months of waiting for her to arrive..I did have a dr appointment monday but the weather prevented me from going so...i'm just stuck waiting....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Hey everyone i'm still here..lol Waiting for AF to leave after months of waiting for her to arrive..I did have a dr appointment monday but the weather prevented me from going so...i'm just stuck waiting....

Im glad you finally got af. I hope all these issues get resolved for you quickly so you can conceive! I hope to celebrate a lot of BFPs this year!:happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Vrain- I'm glad AF finally showed!

I guess all of the new mommies are super busy taking care of there little ones! I hope they update us soon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Where is Karen? I hope all is well with her. Its not like her not to post in her journal or on here at least once daily.:shrug::hugs:


----------



## sue247

Hi all, i have not been on here in ages but just popping in to say hello. MrsKc your pregnancy is going so quickly! FutureMommie praying it will happen soon for you too. I had my little girl Mia 10 weeks ago now, that is her in my avatar. Time has gone so fast. x


----------



## mrskcbrown

sue247 said:


> Hi all, i have not been on here in ages but just popping in to say hello. MrsKc your pregnancy is going so quickly! FutureMommie praying it will happen soon for you too. I had my little girl Mia 10 weeks ago now, that is her in my avatar. Time has gone so fast. x

Congrats Sue! She is adorable. I cant believe its been 10 weeks! Time does go fast!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC you are right it is super quiet in here!

Sue- Love your avitar

Karen where are you!?! 

AFM, Not really sure where I am in my cycle I should have O'd by now but not sure, I ordered some cheap opks from amazon and never got a true positive result so not sure. I'm having a really hard time with ttc right now so I haven't been on here that much. I hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> MrsKC you are right it is super quiet in here!
> 
> Sue- Love your avitar
> 
> Karen where are you!?!
> 
> AFM, Not really sure where I am in my cycle I should have O'd by now but not sure, I ordered some cheap opks from amazon and never got a true positive result so not sure. I'm having a really hard time with ttc right now so I haven't been on here that much. I hope everyone is doing great.

Hey futuremommie!:hugs:

Karen doesnt even post in her journal anymore so Im unsure of what is going on??? She was suppose to be going to the DRs last week and then said she would post when she got back:shrug:. Well she has never returned?? Im hoping all is well and she comes back soon.

As for those OPKs, have you tried the ones with the smiley faces by Clearblue easy? I tried the cheapo ones and I could never get a clear positive. They would drive me nuts:wacko:. I think you can get the Clear blue ones pretty cheap on Amazon because they are expensive in the store:nope:. They also sell them in a larger pack as opposed to the store. Im praying for you. I know TTC is so hard. You probably never imagined that it would be this much trouble. I know I didnt, especially when I was going through all the fertility treatments and etc:nope:. How is your husband coping with TTC? I know sometimes men can be hard on themselves when it comes to TTC. Im praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

My hubby is doing fine, he just keeps reminding me that it is going to happen for us, some days it works and some days it doesn't! today is one of those days when it isn't working! If I don't get my bfp this month I am going to go to the digital opks then their will be no question. 

I hope all is well with Karen and she comes back soon.I read a post in ttc35+ buddy where the person that began the thread posted a not so nice post (in my opinion) about people posting that already have their bfp's I hope that her feelings did not get hurt becuase of it! I just hope everything is ok.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> My hubby is doing fine, he just keeps reminding me that it is going to happen for us, some days it works and some days it doesn't! today is one of those days when it isn't working! If I don't get my bfp this month I am going to go to the digital opks then their will be no question.
> 
> I hope all is well with Karen and she comes back soon.I read a post in ttc35+ buddy where the person that began the thread posted a not so nice post (in my opinion) about people posting that already have their bfp's I hope that her feelings did not get hurt becuase of it! I just hope everything is ok.

Oh yeah I heard about that. I may have to go over and read the post. Well I hope that wouldnt drive her away:shrug:.

I feel u with the TTC. Hubby use to say the same thing but then sometimes he wouldnt want to try because he would say, maybe God doesnt want me to have kids?:shrug: I had to keep him encouraged.:thumbup:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies..Now that AF came she doesn't want to leave..so i'm hoping that she stops before my next cycle is due..before the absense of AF my cycle would last 5 days with 3 heavy days, 1 regular days and the last day would be spotting... my whole cycle this time has been spotting and the darn thing doesnt want to go off!! pray with me!!lol


----------



## Tititimes2

sue247 said:


> Hi all, i have not been on here in ages but just popping in to say hello. MrsKc your pregnancy is going so quickly! FutureMommie praying it will happen soon for you too. I had my little girl Mia 10 weeks ago now, that is her in my avatar. Time has gone so fast. x

She is beautiful. I'm so happy to hear some good news. :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies..Now that AF came she doesn't want to leave..so i'm hoping that she stops before my next cycle is due..before the absense of AF my cycle would last 5 days with 3 heavy days, 1 regular days and the last day would be spotting... my whole cycle this time has been spotting and the darn thing doesnt want to go off!! pray with me!!lol

Im praying with you and wishing you all the best in the world. Have you started taking the birth control pills yet?:hugs:


----------



## sue247

Tititimes2 said:


> sue247 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, i have not been on here in ages but just popping in to say hello. MrsKc your pregnancy is going so quickly! FutureMommie praying it will happen soon for you too. I had my little girl Mia 10 weeks ago now, that is her in my avatar. Time has gone so fast. x
> 
> She is beautiful. I'm so happy to hear some good news. :flower:Click to expand...

Hoping you get some good news soon too :hugs:. I know how hard it us after a MC, praying it will happen soon for you.:flower:


----------



## sue247

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies..Now that AF came she doesn't want to leave..so i'm hoping that she stops before my next cycle is due..before the absense of AF my cycle would last 5 days with 3 heavy days, 1 regular days and the last day would be spotting... my whole cycle this time has been spotting and the darn thing doesnt want to go off!! pray with me!!lol

Hope AF leaves soon :flower:

Hope you are feeling a little more positive Futuremommie, it can be so hard TTC. With Mia it took almost 2 years to conceive, i gave up and really did not think it was going to happen. I am praying you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Sue :hugs:. Your daughter is gorgeous.


----------



## Vrainoire

mrskcbrown said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..Now that AF came she doesn't want to leave..so i'm hoping that she stops before my next cycle is due..before the absense of AF my cycle would last 5 days with 3 heavy days, 1 regular days and the last day would be spotting... my whole cycle this time has been spotting and the darn thing doesnt want to go off!! pray with me!!lol
> 
> Im praying with you and wishing you all the best in the world. Have you started taking the birth control pills yet?:hugs:Click to expand...

nope havent been back to th doctor yet..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..Now that AF came she doesn't want to leave..so i'm hoping that she stops before my next cycle is due..before the absense of AF my cycle would last 5 days with 3 heavy days, 1 regular days and the last day would be spotting... my whole cycle this time has been spotting and the darn thing doesnt want to go off!! pray with me!!lol
> 
> Im praying with you and wishing you all the best in the world. Have you started taking the birth control pills yet?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> nope havent been back to th doctor yet..Click to expand...

Ok cool, still praying for ya!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Thanks Sue, feeling better Today!


----------



## FutureMommie

Ladies you are way too quiet lately!!!!!!!How is everyone?


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Ladies you are way too quiet lately!!!!!!!How is everyone?

Im doing good and u? Today I find out what I am having!:happydance::happydance:

Also, Karen sent me a lovely gift for my baby. I added her on FB, so I hope she is fine and I hear from her soon:hugs:. Ill keep you all posted!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- Omg that is so exciting, you are going to tell us right?????


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> MrsKC- Omg that is so exciting, you are going to tell us right?????

Yep, check out my ticker! Its a boy!:happydance: I think I have one of the only boys on here so far right? Everyone else had girls I believe. He is already 7lbs, 3oz and 17 inches long at 36 weeks!:shrug: I am also 1cm dialated. So DR thinks it may be 2-3 weeks before I deliver. Im trying to get packed and everything now.

I have to wash the baby's clothes and find a going home outfit for him. Im also going to get my big girl something too because I dont want her to feel left out.:hugs:

If you have me on FB, dont mention the sex of the baby. Its still a secret to everyone else:thumbup:.


----------



## FutureMommie

Omg! Thats how I don't pay attention! congrats! and I promise not to say anything on fb.


----------



## sue247

Congrats Mrskc, a little boy! :cloud9: It is so nice to have one of each (i already have a little boy). What a good weight already! Looking forward to seeing his pics when he comes, sounds like he'll be ready to come really soon too!

Glad you are feeling better FutureMommie :flower:


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies...it's been a while since I've posted. Things have been so busy with the baby. He has gained over 3lbs his first month and eating up a storm. I'm exclusively breastfeeding so he's constantly on my boob LOL. Well I hope all is well with everyone. I will be praying for each and every one of you.


----------



## sincerevon

Hi everyone!

Congrats Mrskc! I'm so glad you're having a boy! If I have another child, I want a boy, I would love to have one of each!

Kareen, I know how you feel! My LO is exclusively BFing and all she wants to do is eat!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. All of you all have gorgeous babies:cloud9:! Love the pics!

I hope to exclusively breastfeed as well but since Ive had a breast reduction Im not too sure:shrug:. Dr says its worth a go, so Ill try:thumbup: I, too am glad that I am having a boy. This will be a new experience for me. I know how to raise a girl. I already teach her to be strong and that she doesnt need to give it away to feel loved because me and her step-father love her to death! I hope to raise my son to be a strong man of God, who treats women with integrity and knows that through education a black man can be anything he wants in this world. I pray I make him a good husband for some wonderful woman:winkwink:.

Sorry Im being a sap:haha:. Im just so excited and cant wait for him to get here!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Kareen & Sincere your babies are beautiful!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats to all the new Mommies! Sincerevon, Kareen and Sue, your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, just checking in. I'm still in my 2ww and this morning I wondering what it would be like to not think about ttc every day! I just wish I could let it go and not obsess every single day. I'm not exactly where I am in my cycle but I'm at least 10 dpo so I think I will just go ahead and test sometime today and put myself out of the misery of not knowing, If I get a bfp then yay if not then I'll move on to the next cycle. Thanks for letting me vent, it's just one of those days, or should I say another one of those days.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in. I'm still in my 2ww and this morning I wondering what it would be like to not think about ttc every day! I just wish I could let it go and not obsess every single day. I'm not exactly where I am in my cycle but I'm at least 10 dpo so I think I will just go ahead and test sometime today and put myself out of the misery of not knowing, If I get a bfp then yay if not then I'll move on to the next cycle. Thanks for letting me vent, it's just one of those days, or should I say another one of those days.

TTC is so consuming:nope:! I remember everyday wondering did I miss ovulation, am I pregnant, will I get a BFN or BFP?:nope: I would test early and late, hoping and wishing. Girl, I know where you are at!:hugs: Thats why Im not sure if I can TTC again after this baby:shrug:.
Im praying that you can find some peace in all of this TTC stuff. Did you OPK this cycle? I hope, hope this is it for you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ladies!

Missed you all. I should be back on a regular now. Not trying not preventing until March when we resume again. The break has been much needed. 

Futuremommie hang in there! I think it will make the reward that much sweeter!

Mrskc congrats on the boy. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Regalpeas said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Missed you all. I should be back on a regular now. Not trying not preventing until March when we resume again. The break has been much needed.
> 
> Futuremommie hang in there! I think it will make the reward that much sweeter!
> 
> Mrskc congrats on the boy. :)

I agree it makes the reward sweeter!:cloud9: After a 10 yr age gap and TTC for 16 months, I definitely agree:thumbup:. Never thought I would be here and when you get there you will definitely say the same!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Regal- so glad to see you back for sure!!!!! 

MrsKC- I'm praying for peace, I know that I can not continue to be consumed daily by this. This is so hard and frusturating! I did do opks but never really got a true positive, I'm usually very regular, I did order cheapies off of amazon, this time I will get digital instead so there is not mistake. 

Thank you ladies for all of your support, I know I sound like a broken record sometimes. And I know you are both right, it will be so sweet to me when I do get my bfp.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Its ok, if you go back in this thread, I was a broken record for a long time!:haha: This is the place for broken records..its ok:winkwink:.


----------



## floppyears

I pray all is well with everyone. I know I have been MIA for awhile. Sadly I miscarried Jan 9 and been dealing with all of the emotions and changes in my body. I have a wonderful supportive family and my faith without them I wonder how I would handle it. It's a process that has its highs and lows and believe me I have had my share of them both. I have to hold on to the Lord's promises and trust that he will bless us with a child in his perfect timing. Today is low day for me ladies. Each day it gets easier. Forgive me absence

Mrsbrwn- yay a boy! 

Wow, I have to go back to see what I have missed


----------



## mrskcbrown

floppyears said:


> I pray all is well with everyone. I know I have been MIA for awhile. Sadly I miscarried Jan 9 and been dealing with all of the emotions and changes in my body. I have a wonderful supportive family and my faith without them I wonder how I would handle it. It's a process that has its highs and lows and believe me I have had my share of them both. I have to hold on to the Lord's promises and trust that he will bless us with a child in his perfect timing. Today is low day for me ladies. Each day it gets easier. Forgive me absence
> 
> Mrsbrwn- yay a boy!
> 
> Wow, I have to go back to see what I have missed

Im so sorry to hear about your loss! I wish there was something more I could say or do but continue to hold onto your faith. God is going to bless you!

Yes Im having a wee baby boy! This will be a new adventure but Im ready for it and cant wait to meet him!:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

I wasn't ready to post weeks ago but I have dust myself and willing to try again. When we don't know but our heavenly father knows when the best time for our blessing :). Just going with the flow. You ladies are sooo loving and supportive. Its good to know that we are all in this together :). It helps writing


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, I hope all is well with everyone.

Vrain, glad af finally showed up.

Mrsk, yay a little boy. How does your DH feel about having a boy? I am sure he is over the moon about it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies, I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Vrain, glad af finally showed up.
> 
> Mrsk, yay a little boy. How does your DH feel about having a boy? I am sure he is over the moon about it.

Gurl he is a mess! He is over the moon, standing on the moon and shouting from the moon!:haha:. Talking bout he already knew! Well, I just say whatever:haha:. Yes he is happy though!


----------



## ntaylor5020

Hi! I'm 26 and my DH and I have been ttc for 4 months now. I live in Georgia and I am THRILLED to have found this thread. Sometimes it can be so frustrating when you get that :bfn:. But we must stay strong and trust GOD! I am praying for you ladies, please pray for me! :dust:


----------



## ntaylor5020

Oh! I'M also new to this website altogether, can someone explain how to temp? I have not tried that yet, thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

ntaylor5020 said:


> Oh! I'M also new to this website altogether, can someone explain how to temp? I have not tried that yet, thanks in advance!!!!!

Welcome to the thread. We are so glad to have you!:hugs:

The best way to temp is to learn from www.fertilityfriend.com. What you do is you take your temperature at the same time everyday before you get out of bed. I use to have my husband take my temp everyday at 5am. When your temp goes up then you have already ovulated and its too late, so timing :sex:is essential. I have attached my chart but go on to that website and they have tutorials. Good luck and we are here if you have questions. There are also charting forums and Ill attach that as well.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/228332-new-charting-join-other-newbies-here.html

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29dcc1


----------



## floppyears

Welcome :)


----------



## ntaylor5020

Thank you so much for that info and thanks for welcoming me. I am going to definately start temping! :thumbup:


----------



## ntaylor5020

floppyears said:


> Welcome :)

 Thank you!


----------



## FutureMommie

Floppy- so sorry to hear about your mc but glad you are now able to rejoin us.

Ready- Glad to see you back posting too!!!!

Ntaylor- Welcome to the thread the ladies are wonderful.


----------



## ntaylor5020

I have tried to read backwards and get to know you girls! A couple of things.... floppyears thanks for welcoming me and I'm so sorry for you loss.....futuremommie, also want to thank you., and hopefully we will have our time soon....and mrsbrown, you are truly an inspiration and beautiful person, I can sense in miles away! congrats on that little boy that is coming soon! :dust: to all the rest!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Ntaylor, Welcome and I hope you get your BFP real soon.

Mrsk, LOL I bet your hubby is walking around with his chest out. That is too funny. But I am glad for him.

Future, How are you doing sweetie?

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ntaylor5020 said:


> I have tried to read backwards and get to know you girls! A couple of things.... floppyears thanks for welcoming me and I'm so sorry for you loss.....futuremommie, also want to thank you., and hopefully we will have our time soon....and mrsbrown, you are truly an inspiration and beautiful person, I can sense in miles away! congrats on that little boy that is coming soon! :dust: to all the rest!

Awhh thanks Ntaylor. Im just being myself. Yes your turn is coming very soon!:happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

Floppyears I am so sorry to hear your news. I'm praying for the best! You are strong and I admire your decision to get back up and keep trying. :hug:

Welcome NTAYLOR! So good to have you. I'm just coming back from a hiatus myself.

I hope everyone's having great days. I'm trying to relax and figure out where I am in my cycle amongst other things. Also, I'm smiling from the lunch I had. lol It was good. I'm having a greedy day. lol


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies!! i'm back!lol Welcome NTaylor! and my prayers are with you iamrestored..


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Vrain! So glad to see you on here. How's it going?


----------



## kareen

ntaylor5020 said:


> Thank you so much for that info and thanks for welcoming me. I am going to definately start temping! :thumbup:

Welcome!!!


----------



## kareen

Floppyears: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I have been there before with 4 miscarriages in my past. But trust me, God sees all, knows all and will grant you the wishes of your heart. Just have faith and be strong 

MrsKC: A boy?!? Yay! Boys are great. I should know...I have 3 of them! ;-)

Hello to all the other ladies. Stay blessed and remember God is good all the time!


----------



## floppyears

kareen said:


> Floppyears: I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I have been there before with 4 miscarriages in my past. But trust me, God sees all, knows all and will grant you the wishes of your heart. Just have faith and be strong
> 
> MrsKC: A boy?!? Yay! Boys are great. I should know...I have 3 of them! ;-)
> 
> Hello to all the other ladies. Stay blessed and remember God is good all the time!

Kareen-thanks :hugs: Your baby is so beautiful and growing fast. Its amazing how fast they grow. Way to go on the full-time breastfeeding :). Oh how I remember those days. 

MrsKC- Boys are so much fun I have 2 of them and 2 girls. When my boys was younger I use to love playing cars, legos, blocks, being super heros. With the girl duh I am like ok lost.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I am looking forward to meeting little Malcolm.

@Kareen: I didnt know you had 3 little boys now. Guess I missed it:winkwink:. What are their ages?

@floppyears: I am excited about a boy now. At first I really wanted another girl but Im blessed!

My stomach is tightening and releasing but no pain:shrug:. I go to DRs tomorrow, I guess Ill ask why this is happening.:thumbup: Ill be full term tomorrow as well too.:cloud9:

Ladies in waiting, I had to realize that God's timing is perfect. I thought it would never happen but it did and everything was stacked against us, low sperm, low morphology, PCOS, irregular cycles. Prayer is the key and remember what God has done for one, He will definitely do for you! He is no respector of persons!:hugs: Thank God, imagine if He was like that. It would be so unfair.

:dust::dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies, it has been kinda quite in here, I'm glad you ladies are back. AF hasn't showed yet, I'm expecting it by Sunday.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Hey Ladies, it has been kinda quite in here, I'm glad you ladies are back. AF hasn't showed yet, I'm expecting it by Sunday.

Hmmm or maybe not! You never know futuremommie!:winkwink:


----------



## ntaylor5020

Kareen, your baby boy is sooo cute!


----------



## ntaylor5020

So I just got hit with AF:growlmad:!!! What is even more upsetting ( besides the fact that I'm obviously not pregnant this month either) is that we have not :sex: in almost a week and I was really looking forward to a romantic night with my husband and now I'm just tired, cranky, cramping, and frustrated. Please say a prayer for me, God is good and I need him most right now, I am keeping everyone here in my prayers


----------



## ntaylor5020

mrskcbrown said:


> ntaylor5020 said:
> 
> 
> I have tried to read backwards and get to know you girls! A couple of things.... floppyears thanks for welcoming me and I'm so sorry for you loss.....futuremommie, also want to thank you., and hopefully we will have our time soon....and mrsbrown, you are truly an inspiration and beautiful person, I can sense in miles away! congrats on that little boy that is coming soon! :dust: to all the rest!
> 
> Awhh thanks Ntaylor. Im just being myself. Yes your turn is coming very soon!:happydance:Click to expand...

I really hope so!


----------



## ntaylor5020

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies!! i'm back!lol Welcome NTaylor! and my prayers are with you iamrestored..

thanks! I need it right about now


----------



## Vrainoire

Regalpeas said:


> Hi Vrain! So glad to see you on here. How's it going?

its going!lol i'm guessing my body is trying to regulate itself after 4 months of no AF becuz i've been spotting and having light days all month.. so birth control it shall be


----------



## ntaylor5020

Vrainoire said:


> Regalpeas said:
> 
> 
> Hi Vrain! So glad to see you on here. How's it going?
> 
> its going!lol i'm guessing my body is trying to regulate itself after 4 months of no AF becuz i've been spotting and having light days all month.. so birth control it shall beClick to expand...

Stay strong girl!! :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

ntaylor- So sorry af showed but still try to enjoy your trip!

MRSKC- Thanks for having hope for me even when I do not.

I'm having a lot of lower back pain lately, I'm not saying it's a pg symptom it's just annoying! I had it when I was taking follistim injections so I know it doesn't necessarily mean pg.

Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ntaylor5020 said:


> So I just got hit with AF:growlmad:!!! What is even more upsetting ( besides the fact that I'm obviously not pregnant this month either) is that we have not :sex: in almost a week and I was really looking forward to a romantic night with my husband and now I'm just tired, cranky, cramping, and frustrated. Please say a prayer for me, God is good and I need him most right now, I am keeping everyone here in my prayers

Oh I hated that. When AF would come right when I was "ready":shrug:. DH and I havent :sex: in 2 weeks, I think. So long I cant remember:nope:. I guess since Ive gotten bigger we havent. I told him time is running out:haha:.

Well since AF has come, start charting so you can get to know your cycle and your ovulation day! GL!:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

ntaylor5020 said:


> So I just got hit with AF:growlmad:!!! What is even more upsetting ( besides the fact that I'm obviously not pregnant this month either) is that we have not :sex: in almost a week and I was really looking forward to a romantic night with my husband and now I'm just tired, cranky, cramping, and frustrated. Please say a prayer for me, God is good and I need him most right now, I am keeping everyone here in my prayers

sorry to hear, know how that is, praying


----------



## ntaylor5020

mrskcbrown said:


> ntaylor5020 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got hit with AF:growlmad:!!! What is even more upsetting ( besides the fact that I'm obviously not pregnant this month either) is that we have not :sex: in almost a week and I was really looking forward to a romantic night with my husband and now I'm just tired, cranky, cramping, and frustrated. Please say a prayer for me, God is good and I need him most right now, I am keeping everyone here in my prayers
> 
> Oh I hated that. When AF would come right when I was "ready":shrug:. DH and I havent :sex: in 2 weeks, I think. So long I cant remember:nope:. I guess since Ive gotten bigger we havent. I told him time is running out:haha:.
> 
> Well since AF has come, start charting so you can get to know your cycle and your ovulation day! GL!:hugs:[/QUO
> 
> LOL! Better hurry up! Any day now and that little man is going to make his "GRAND APPEARANCE" and it will weeks and more weeks before :sex: will happen. Love your new pic! Thanks for all the supportClick to expand...


----------



## ntaylor5020

floppyears said:


> ntaylor5020 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got hit with AF:growlmad:!!! What is even more upsetting ( besides the fact that I'm obviously not pregnant this month either) is that we have not :sex: in almost a week and I was really looking forward to a romantic night with my husband and now I'm just tired, cranky, cramping, and frustrated. Please say a prayer for me, God is good and I need him most right now, I am keeping everyone here in my prayers
> 
> sorry to hear, know how that is, prayingClick to expand...


Thank You!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone's having great weekends.

It could be a sign Futuremommie, but I try not to symptom spot myself. I know it can get nerve wrecking. Hope you feel better.

Praying Ntaylor...hang in there! 

Vrain, I hope things officially stabilize for you. I know exactly how frustrating it can get a times. 

Mrskc thanks for the positive vibes and sharing your story as a reminder. It really does help and support me on my less than best days.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey all! I'm kinda suprised to see that my period is due tomorrow being that it hasn't really ended..I don't know WHATS GOING ON WITH MY BODY!! UGH!! Definitely going to the doctor on Monday..this is foolishness!! I hope everyone is fine. I have a friend who is at 40wks been sent home twice from the hospital, just got a text from her saying that she thinks its time, so hopefully another lil boy will have entered this world by the time you've read this,lol
Mrsk I love the new pic!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Hey all! I'm kinda suprised to see that my period is due tomorrow being that it hasn't really ended..I don't know WHATS GOING ON WITH MY BODY!! UGH!! Definitely going to the doctor on Monday..this is foolishness!! I hope everyone is fine. I have a friend who is at 40wks been sent home twice from the hospital, just got a text from her saying that she thinks its time, so hopefully another lil boy will have entered this world by the time you've read this,lol
> Mrsk I love the new pic!

awhhh thanks!:hugs:

Tell your friend congrats! I wish it was me. Im so ready to deliver:nope:. Soon I know.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- I love the pic! You look so cute

Vrain- I hope yo can get some answers, this has been going on for a while.

AFM- AF showed her ugly face last night so on to the next cycle. Hopefully it will be a bfp.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> MrsKC- I love the pic! You look so cute
> 
> Vrain- I hope yo can get some answers, this has been going on for a while.
> 
> AFM- AF showed her ugly face last night so on to the next cycle. Hopefully it will be a bfp.

Thanks!!:hugs:

Sorry about AF but you were right on! You really know your cycles. When do you normally O? I never knew when my cycles came. They surprised me quite often. I guess PCOS does that:shrug:.


----------



## FutureMommie

My cycles are like clockwork, I O on day 14 and AF shows day 28!


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> My cycles are like clockwork, I O on day 14 and AF shows day 28!

Oh thats great! A 28 day cycle! I would die for that. Mines were like 34 days and I would O around days 17-19. I would skip periods for months until I started going to the fertility specialist:shrug:. So has the DR said anything more about you not conceiving? You would think with a cycle like yours it would be much easier:shrug:. I guess it just all depends.

Keeping you in my prayers:hugs:.

AFM, these damn kids are getting on my nerves today! I want to switch to a better school district but I cant take the pay cut right now, so I guess Im stuck! If you ever move to Memphis, please do not put your kids in the Memphis City School system. Im so glad I live in Mississippi and my daughter has the opportunity to go to a great public school!


----------



## FutureMommie

My RE seems pretty puzzled too! I only have 1 more IUI cycle left before he wanted to start talking about IVF! So we are taking a break and trying on our own naturally. We are going to keep going this way until we feel led to do something different.

I hope you have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Future, sorry AF got you. But you will get your BFP really soon.

Vrain, I hope they figure out what is going on.

Mrsk, I love the new pic. Such a nice a round bump. 

Afm, we moved last week and I am very tired. But I am in a better place mentally with the m/c and all. But I wanted you ladies to know I really appreciated the love you all showed me in my time of need. :hugs:


----------



## ntaylor5020

FutureMommie said:


> My cycles are like clockwork, I O on day 14 and AF shows day 28!

Mine too! but I have 26 day cycles and don't have any idea of when I ovulate. Hope you get that BFP on your next cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## ntaylor5020

mrskcbrown said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> MrsKC- I love the pic! You look so cute
> 
> Vrain- I hope yo can get some answers, this has been going on for a while.
> 
> AFM- AF showed her ugly face last night so on to the next cycle. Hopefully it will be a bfp.
> 
> Thanks!!:hugs:
> 
> Sorry about AF but you were right on! You really know your cycles. When do you normally O? I never knew when my cycles came. They surprised me quite often. I guess PCOS does that:shrug:.Click to expand...

there is a lady that I work with that has PCOS and she is sooo scared to try and have a baby. I told her your story (what I know) and she seemed to really lighten up and next thing I know, she came to me and said her and her and husband are ttc now!!! On another note, I cannot wait to see pics of Malcolm!!!:happydance: he should be here soon right?


----------



## mrskcbrown

ntaylor5020 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> MrsKC- I love the pic! You look so cute
> 
> Vrain- I hope yo can get some answers, this has been going on for a while.
> 
> AFM- AF showed her ugly face last night so on to the next cycle. Hopefully it will be a bfp.
> 
> Thanks!!:hugs:
> 
> Sorry about AF but you were right on! You really know your cycles. When do you normally O? I never knew when my cycles came. They surprised me quite often. I guess PCOS does that:shrug:.Click to expand...
> 
> there is a lady that I work with that has PCOS and she is sooo scared to try and have a baby. I told her your story (what I know) and she seemed to really lighten up and next thing I know, she came to me and said her and her and husband are ttc now!!! On another note, I cannot wait to see pics of Malcolm!!!:happydance: he should be here soon right?Click to expand...

Yes I hope sooner than later lol! My last day of work is next friday!:happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready- We are always here when you need us.

Ntaylor- Sorry Af got you too!

MrsKC- last day of work Friday? Yay you! Hope Malcolm makes his debut on schedule! you will probably update from the delivery room? hehehe!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Mrsk, I am so jealous next Friday. I wish I could be off. 

Future, thanks sweetie.

I hope all is well. It is getting cold here in Texas. Yes it is cold in TEXAS. LOL No one ever believes me when I say that. This morning left the house and it was 70 degrees and rainning. Got to work it was 44 degress and windy now I think it is 37 degrees. :cold: 

Have a great day ladies will check in later.


----------



## InLuv2

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Future, sorry AF got you. But you will get your BFP really soon.
> 
> Vrain, I hope they figure out what is going on.
> 
> Mrsk, I love the new pic. Such a nice a round bump.
> 
> Afm, we moved last week and I am very tired. But I am in a better place mentally with the m/c and all. But I wanted you ladies to know I really appreciated the love you all showed me in my time of need. :hugs:

@Ready, I won't be a constant reminder for your loss, I just want to send a :hug: your way. I'm not on the board at all these days, but checked in today and saw your update.

Stay prayerful and be well,
In Luv

HELLO....................... to all the other ladies as well!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Mrsk, I am so jealous next Friday. I wish I could be off.
> 
> Future, thanks sweetie.
> 
> I hope all is well. It is getting cold here in Texas. Yes it is cold in TEXAS. LOL No one ever believes me when I say that. This morning left the house and it was 70 degrees and rainning. Got to work it was 44 degress and windy now I think it is 37 degrees. :cold:
> 
> Have a great day ladies will check in later.

Yes its cold here too. It was 68 this morning and now its about 30 and lots of rain! I guess rain is in the south:shrug:. My mom is facing 20 inches of snow in Chicago:nope: 

Yeah Ready, I am too ready to be off from work. I just want to lay around and be lazy before this little boy starts to take up all my nites and days!:dohh:

@Inluv: I hope all is well with you as well!


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, I hope he is a good boy and sleeps through the night. How long are you taking off?


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Mrsk, I hope he is a good boy and sleeps through the night. How long are you taking off?

Feb. 11-May 1 or so. 

I want to come back to get my students prepared for this End of Course test in English. They take it around May 16 and they are out of school May 20:happydance:. So then Ill be off again until August. Im thinking of teaching summer school for half a day just for the extra money:shrug:. I havent decided yet.

My BFF's mom is keeping the baby for me, when I go back to work so at least I dont have to worry about leaving him with strangers. I think thats going to make the transition so much easier and cheaper. She is only charging me $65 a week. Cant beat that!:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

That is a very good price and he is with someone you can trust. That is priceless alone.


----------



## EbonyUnique

Hello ladies, do you mind if I join? I'm hailing from New York City.. and have been trying for way too long! I had two miscarriages 3 years ago and lost my son after 3 days in the NICU last year after unexplained PROM. I have PCOS, clotting disorder and luteal phase defect. If the devil thinks he's going to win, he's a liar! I've got God on my side and I'm packing prayers and my faith!

I just started TTC again this cycle. I'm on day 12 and have yet to O yet. My CBFM not indicating a high, so just waiting to O. Normally it's on day 16 thru 18, but I started a new regimen this month.. you can see it below. Hopefully it will give me a strong O sooner and a stickybean!


----------



## mrskcbrown

EbonyUnique said:


> Hello ladies, do you mind if I join? I'm hailing from New York City.. and have been trying for way too long! I had two miscarriages 3 years ago and lost my son after 3 days in the NICU last year after unexplained PROM. I have PCOS, clotting disorder and luteal phase defect. If the devil thinks he's going to win, he's a liar! I've got God on my side and I'm packing prayers and my faith!
> 
> I just started TTC again this cycle. I'm on day 12 and have yet to O yet. My CBFM not indicating a high, so just waiting to O. Normally it's on day 16 thru 18, but I started a new regimen this month.. you can see it below. Hopefully it will give me a strong O sooner and a stickybean!

Welcome EbonyUnique! I am so happy that you have joined us. Im sorry to hear about your losses though. You are right the devil is not going to win! Im going to pray for you and with you.

I too have PCOS and it took me a long while to conceive. I eventually went to a fertility specialist who put me on metformin and eventually thats how I conceived. Im praying everything works out for you and I hope you stick around. These are some very nice ladies!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Went to DRs today, Im 2cm and cervix is soft and squishy. Hope thats a good thing!


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Went to DRs today, Im 2cm and cervix is soft and squishy. Hope thats a good thing!

:thumbup: That is a good thing.

Ebony, Welcome we are glad to have you join. I just recently had a miscarriage. So I too know your pain.


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv- Miss you on here but we all need a break sometimes, come back soon!

Ebony- Welcome, you will love it here! The ladies ROCK!

MrsKC- Fx that you little one will be here soon!

Ready- Hello!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone is keeping warm. It is 19 degress in Texas. Yes in Texas. :haha: No one believes me when I tell them it is that cold in Texas sometimes I don't believe it either. 

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready- Wow its that cold in Texas? I'm in NC and although it's been pretty cold lately, today it is a lovely sunny and 70 degrees; not that I'm trying to rub it in!:haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

FutureMommie said:


> Ready- Wow its that cold in Texas? I'm in NC and although it's been pretty cold lately, today it is a lovely sunny and 70 degrees; not that I'm trying to rub it in!:haha:

Sure you're not. LOL I wish I was there right now. But by Sunday it is suppose to get to 60-65. :shrug:


----------



## EbonyUnique

mrskcbrown said:


> Welcome EbonyUnique! I am so happy that you have joined us. Im sorry to hear about your losses though. You are right the devil is not going to win! Im going to pray for you and with you.
> 
> I too have PCOS and it took me a long while to conceive. I eventually went to a fertility specialist who put me on metformin and eventually thats how I conceived. Im praying everything works out for you and I hope you stick around. These are some very nice ladies!:hugs:

Thanks for the welcome. Metformin from a FS is exactly how I conceived. It was the first time conceiving without a fertility med. It shocked me because I wasn't actively TTC. I would definitely say that you are going to be heading to Labor and Delivery soon! Soft and squishy is a very good thing!!!

Ready - sorry for your loss. It's not an easy thing to go through. Thank you for the warm welcome.

Future - Thanks for the welcome. I was reading most of your posts.. and I can see you are some good people to be around. Very supportive indeed.

AFM... This is the toughest winter we have had in NY in a long time! The snow just keeps coming... faster than the mayor can get it off the streets. It's in the upper 20's here... but feels like much colder if you ask my toes.


----------



## mrskcbrown

EbonyUnique said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Welcome EbonyUnique! I am so happy that you have joined us. Im sorry to hear about your losses though. You are right the devil is not going to win! Im going to pray for you and with you.
> 
> I too have PCOS and it took me a long while to conceive. I eventually went to a fertility specialist who put me on metformin and eventually thats how I conceived. Im praying everything works out for you and I hope you stick around. These are some very nice ladies!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Metformin from a FS is exactly how I conceived. It was the first time conceiving without a fertility med. It shocked me because I wasn't actively TTC. I would definitely say that you are going to be heading to Labor and Delivery soon! Soft and squishy is a very good thing!!!
> 
> Ready - sorry for your loss. It's not an easy thing to go through. Thank you for the warm welcome.
> 
> Future - Thanks for the welcome. I was reading most of your posts.. and I can see you are some good people to be around. Very supportive indeed.
> 
> AFM... This is the toughest winter we have had in NY in a long time! The snow just keeps coming... faster than the mayor can get it off the streets. It's in the upper 20's here... but feels like much colder if you ask my toes.Click to expand...

Thanks! I miss the cold so much. Im from Chicago and I would love to be there in this snow. Living in the south you dont get much snow. Cold weather but only maybe two snow days a year. Then its only like 3 inches:shrug:. My hubby is from VA and he misses the snow as well.

I agree the metformin works well. I had to take it for a few months before I actually conceived though. I didnt like the side effects, so the DR put me on an extended release one:thumbup:.

My legs, feet and hands are swollen like balloons! Im trying to make it until next friday but I dont know, tomorrow may be my last day:shrug:. Trying not to waste my days sitting around doing nothing:winkwink:.


----------



## kareen

mrskcbrown said:


> I am looking forward to meeting little Malcolm.
> 
> @Kareen: I didnt know you had 3 little boys now. Guess I missed it:winkwink:. What are their ages?
> 
> @floppyears: I am excited about a boy now. At first I really wanted another girl but Im blessed!
> 
> My stomach is tightening and releasing but no pain:shrug:. I go to DRs tomorrow, I guess Ill ask why this is happening.:thumbup: Ill be full term tomorrow as well too.:cloud9:
> 
> Ladies in waiting, I had to realize that God's timing is perfect. I thought it would never happen but it did and everything was stacked against us, low sperm, low morphology, PCOS, irregular cycles. Prayer is the key and remember what God has done for one, He will definitely do for you! He is no respector of persons!:hugs: Thank God, imagine if He was like that. It would be so unfair.
> 
> :dust::dust:

My boys are 11, 7 and now this little one. Maybe next time we will get a girl ;-)

Not too much longer for you. Any day now. My prayers are with you, your hubby and daughter. Can't wait to see little Malcolm! xoxox


----------



## kareen

Welcome Ebony. Sorry to hear about your loss. We cn all relate here. Feel free to ask us anything. We are here for support


----------



## mrskcbrown

I was finally approved for my leave of absence. I will be out from Feb 18-May 19! My students get out of school May 20!:happydance: Then Ill be out until August. They are also going to pay me for 4 weeks and then after that disability will pay for another 6-8 weeks. Which will bring me right to 12 weeks, which is exactly how long I will be out!:happydance: I am still going to leave next friday but Im just going to use about 6 of my sick days before my leave kicks in.

God is so awesome with how He worked this out in our favor. We were concerned with finances but God worked it out once again. Then we will have our tax refund as well and I plan to put that in savings for a rainy day. I tell you again, tithing works, trust God even when you think you dont have it, or things are not what they seem, I promise He has your back. Ok I wont get too spiritual but Im about to shout over here:yipee::yipee:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Welcome Ebony sorry about your loss. You have found a place that can truly relate. Looking forward to getting to know u. 

Ladies I am on my way to bed. No time for personals stopping by to say "Hey"


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Varain how are you?

Kareen- Everytime I see you profile pic it makes me smile, so sweet!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I got even better news. My leave starts today. Im so happy. I was in so much pain last nite and Im just working through it today.

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## ntaylor5020

mrskcbrown said:


> I was finally approved for my leave of absence. I will be out from Feb 18-May 19! My students get out of school May 20!:happydance: Then Ill be out until August. They are also going to pay me for 4 weeks and then after that disability will pay for another 6-8 weeks. Which will bring me right to 12 weeks, which is exactly how long I will be out!:happydance: I am still going to leave next friday but Im just going to use about 6 of my sick days before my leave kicks in.
> 
> God is so awesome with how He worked this out in our favor. We were concerned with finances but God worked it out once again. Then we will have our tax refund as well and I plan to put that in savings for a rainy day. I tell you again, tithing works, trust God even when you think you dont have it, or things are not what they seem, I promise He has your back. Ok I wont get too spiritual but Im about to shout over here:yipee::yipee:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

soo happy for you and your husband!!!! God is always right on time! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Mrsk, that is great news. I am so glad you start leave today. I think baby boy is going to come real soon.

AFM, we had no work today because of all the ice on the roads. I am just at home being lazy. LOL


----------



## kareen

Thank you for the compliment Future. 

MrsKC...so nice that you are off work now. You can put those finishing touches on those baby preparations ;-)

Hi to the rest of the ladies...


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> Thank you for the compliment Future.
> 
> MrsKC...so nice that you are off work now. You can put those finishing touches on those baby preparations ;-)
> 
> Hi to the rest of the ladies...

Thanks Kareen. Thats a pretty pic of the baby!:cloud9:


----------



## ready4onemore

kareen, that is a beautiful pic of your baby.


----------



## floppyears

Beautiful happy baby


----------



## ntaylor5020

kareen said:


> Thank you for the compliment Future.
> 
> MrsKC...so nice that you are off work now. You can put those finishing touches on those baby preparations ;-)
> 
> Hi to the rest of the ladies...


Beautiful pic!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy super bowl day! Go Steelers!


----------



## floppyears

I pray all is well with everyone. We had another awesome day at church. All is well on my end. Started today CD1 whoop after mc last month looks like 28-29 day cycle right on point since mc YAY!!!. I pray gf don"t last long shoot. 

How is everyone?


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Happy super bowl day! Go Steelers!

I was rooting for them too. I am so sad that they lost.:cry:


----------



## FutureMommie

So I posted last week that I wasn't having a normal af, it was really light and by day 3 it was completely gone, with just a little spotting here and there, I called my RE and had blood drawn, I'm not pg but he suspects that I O'd late and that my real AF should come within 2 weeks and if it doesn't to call back. So yesterday I started cramping and went to the bathroom and was spotting again so I just assumed he was correct and this was my real af but I was wrong after that the bleeding stopped just as suddenly as it began so I'm don't know what is going on. I'm frusturated becuase now I have no idea what is going on with my cycle. He said that I did ovulated based on my numbers. My cycles have been like clockwork for the past 3 years, even after having and Abdominal myomectomy, my cycle started right at 28 days later, so why in the world is it screwy now???? I don't know what to do now! I guess I will just wait and see what happens this cycle.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

future, just wait and see. Maybe your body is just preparing itself to do things on its own. I hope it is getting ready to carry your LO for 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## ntaylor5020

future, its gonna be ok, hang in there! I would test again to be sure, especially since you ovulated late. I will be praying for you.....


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies!! i'm so happy my Packers won!!lol I hope all is well with everyone.. Waiting for AF to go off again..smh..i keep missing my Doctor appointments but i really need to go, i'm trying to let AF work itself out on her own but idk..lol i need more patience too!!

MrsK- are you ready to have this baby??!! i'm so excited for you


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready- You are so sweet, thank you for that encouragement!

ntaylor- I'm really trying to hang in there, I'm having a lot of lower back pain and if that would just stop, I think I can just wait it out.

I hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@futuremommie: Sometimes our cycles just change up on their own every few years.:shrug:IDK why!!!! I pray that its just late ovulation and that you covered all bases. That happened to me when I was on my honeymoon a few years back. My cycle came on my wedding day, after all those years of being irregular!! Could you imagine!!!:nope:

@vrainoire: Im still around waiting for something to happen. So far nothing. Im home bored. I kinda miss work after all that complaining:haha:. Im only getting Braxton Hicks contractions, sometimes lower back ache but nothing really:shrug:

It snowed in Mississippi today so all the schools closed or either got out early. Im the one now getting my daughter ready in the mornings. Im giving hubby a break because he has been the one doing it everyday, after I left for work. I like it because it allows me time with her even though she says I dont do everything right like he does:haha:. I told her I could have the baby anyday and her eyes lit up, and she said really?? I dont think she really believes there is a baby in there until she sees my stomach move because she always acts so amazed when that happens:haha:. 

:hugs:


----------



## ntaylor5020

FutureMommie said:


> Ready- You are so sweet, thank you for that encouragement!
> 
> ntaylor- I'm really trying to hang in there, I'm having a lot of lower back pain and if that would just stop, I think I can just wait it out.
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well!

hmmm sounds like pregnancy symptoms!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## EbonyUnique

Hello ladies!

Mrskcbrown... Just know that the swelling means it's almost time... so embrace it.. lol You can make it mama.. you are almost to the finish line. Great news on your leave! That's a good amount of time. I miss working in the school system and getting my summers off! Your baby has perfect timing! You are right... God is amazing! When you don't see a way, God always has a way! Thank goodness you are home and not out in the nasty weather trying to get to work.

Kareen.. Thanks and nice to meet you... and what a cute munchkin you have there! I'm so happy to have outlets like this because not everyone in my circle can relate. In fact, none of them at all. So I'm grateful for this. And yes, u r about due for a lil girl (smile).

Floppy... Thanks, I'm also sorry for your loss miss lady. I know what you mean...Doesn't it feel good when you get a nice and normal cycle?

Future.. it took a while for my cycles to balance out when I decided to take a break from fertility meds and injects. At some point felt like I was all screwed up because of them. That's when I decided to Met alone to just get my body in check and I got pregnant that month. Sometimes the break is the best thing... to get the body working again.

Vrain... hi there... hope your af allows you a break to go to your doc appointment soon. When TTC time always seems like it's on slow mo.


AFM... still waiting to see an O... because it's my first full cycle temping for O.. want to make sure I'm even getting it. Been busy this weekend.. hubby and I are trying to do a house program for first time homebuyers... so we are doing classes and all. Exciting and scary at the same time.

Gonna hit the bed.. .will check on you ladies manana. Goodnight!


----------



## Regalpeas

Just stopping by to say hello. Hope all is well with everyone! :)


----------



## Regalpeas

That's great news!:flower: I can't believe how the time went by so fast. Well maybe you don't feel that way lol



mrskcbrown said:


> Yes I hope sooner than later lol! My last day of work is next friday!:happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- you are all probably right my body is probably just adjusting, If I O'd as let as the RE suspects, I probably didn't have all my bases covered but it's totally ok, I will just make sure they are covered next cycle. I'm so excited and everyday anticipate coming on the thread and there is an announcement that you have had your baby! you have to somehow lets us know. 

Ebony- Thanks for the encouragement, I hope you are right and this break gives us our bfp, I'm not sure when or if we are going back to the injections, I'm baking a break and relying and waiting on God to bless us. Sometimes it gets hard but I remind myself daily that he said he would do it for me.

Vrain- I hope you can find time soon to get the the dr and find out whats going on.

Regal Peas- Hey lady, how are you?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. I can barely feel my finger tips they are so swollen, LOL. 9 more days but I feel like Im gonna go over???!! I go back to Drs thursday, lets hope there has been some progress. I was watching a baby story and this lady took castor oil, vanilla ice cream and orange juice...mixed it in a blender and within hours her water broke and she was 7cm dilated!!!! Not me, Im too scary!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks ladies. I can barely feel my finger tips they are so swollen, LOL. 9 more days but I feel like Im gonna go over???!! I go back to Drs thursday, lets hope there has been some progress. I was watching a baby story and this lady took castor oil, vanilla ice cream and orange juice...mixed it in a blender and within hours her water broke and she was 7cm dilated!!!! Not me, Im too scary!!!

LOL please lets not try that. We want him to come naturally if all possible.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I can barely feel my finger tips they are so swollen, LOL. 9 more days but I feel like Im gonna go over???!! I go back to Drs thursday, lets hope there has been some progress. I was watching a baby story and this lady took castor oil, vanilla ice cream and orange juice...mixed it in a blender and within hours her water broke and she was 7cm dilated!!!! Not me, Im too scary!!!
> 
> LOL please lets not try that. We want him to come naturally if all possible.Click to expand...

Dont worry! I wont yuck!:nope:


----------



## EbonyUnique

How are you ladies doing this morning?

It's cold over this way, after being so warm for the past couple of days.. I actually was hoping it would stay that way... LOL

Hello Regal.. How are you? Nice to meet you.

Future... when God says He's going to do something.. He does it.. just not when we want it... He does it when He knows it is the right time. I have to remind myself that all the time girl.

Mrskc... Aren't those Baby Stories addictive? And then they have the nerve to put them one after another.. and then .. Bringing Home Baby too! Or best of all that show... I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant. But yes.. that castor oil works... a few people I know did the castor oil thing. But plese don't do it. You are almost there, 9 more days is nothing.. will be here before you blink.

AFM... I think I finally ovulated on cd 18, but waiting to see the crosshairs on FF to be sure. My temp didn't skyrocket, but it did something. Excited to go to my next homeownership class tonight. The counselor told us she wants us to come see her Saturday so that she can see if we qualify for any grants so that we might get a home before next year, sooner than we planned! If it goes through.. I know it was all God's work, in fact all of it has been his work.. the place is amazing! I'm grateful for all he has helped us accomplish.

I will try to check back with you ladies a little later, going to go finish studying... I have 4 final exams the first week of March!

TTYL ladies!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- LOL! ummmmm I'm with ready on this one, no concoctions! 

Ebony- Love the profie pic and thanks for the advice, I have to remind myself daily as well. Good luck with all of the studying.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been away for so long! I feel like I haven't been on here in forever. How is everyone?

Ready & Floppy~ I'm so sorry for your losses. :( :flower:

MrsK~ you're almost there! I'm excited for you :D

I see a lot of new faces! Welcome to all of those who have joined the thread this year! :D

AFM~ gee, it seems like so much has gone on (good and bad) since I've last been on here, but I'm definitely blessed. The LO is growing everyday and DS is doing well, too. OH and I have been working on our relationship. My mom and I aren't talking at all anymore...but because of that situation, I've become a lot closer to my oldest sister...which is a blessing. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Talk to you ladies later :)


----------



## Vrainoire

Glad to see you back Purple!!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple- glad to see you back too! your little one is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ebony: I love that picture girl! So pretty! I hope you caught that eggy:thumbup:

@purple: Im so happy that you are back and your children are beautiful:hugs:.

AFM, still waiting. I go to DRs today at 4pm. Maybe there is some progress:shrug:. Im bored to death at home. Tomorrow my job is giving me a shower so I have to go up there for that if no baby. DH is getting on my last nerve but otherwise Im fine.:thumbup:


----------



## kaicyn

Has anyone on this board tried IUI with injections and had success? If so please let me know!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

kaicyn said:


> Has anyone on this board tried IUI with injections and had success? If so please let me know!!

Welcome Kaicyn! Im not sure if anyone has but Im sure the ladies will weigh in. GL!:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Purple, glad to see you luv. Your children are so beautiful. I hope you and your moms work things out. But I am glad you and your sister are doing well.

Kaicyn, welcome. I have not tried IUI, sorry I can't help.

Mrsk. I hope the doc see progress too.


----------



## FutureMommie

Mrs KC- Fx I just know your little one will be here soon!

Ready-:hi:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

Due to the weather, they cancelled my appt:growlmad:. We got 5 inches yesterday and you know in the south, they close everything down. They told me to call tomorrow or monday to reschedule but I have another appt on weds so I might just wait for that one. Hubby isnt talking to me because I spoke my mind yesterday and today, so Im having a pretty crappy day:shrug:. Oh well, he will get over it or he can move on.

Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- 5in of snow? Wow! I know what you mean about closing down in the south, I'm in NC so if we get a dusting everything closes :) I'm sorry you are having a crappy day, I hope you and the hubby make up soon so everyone is happy when malcolm makes his debut.

AFM- still spotting off and on, I'm have no idea what is going on or where I am in my cycle. I took another pg test and it neg which I expected so I guess I will wait another week and see what happens and if nothing I will make an appointment to see my re and find out what's going on. I've been taking fertileaid CM for about 2 weeks now so I'm going to stop taking that to see what happens, I don't think it has anything to do with it but you never know.


----------



## EbonyUnique

Good morning ladies! How is your Friday going?

Purpleprincess, nice to meet you and you have a gorgeous little miss there. She's adorable! As for fam issues, sometimes it's best to take a step back and stay away for a minute. It also allows them to miss who we are. I hope it will not be too long, because she is going to miss out on being around her brand new granddaughter. But I'm happy you have your older sister, older sisters are like a second mom anyways. Good luck lady.

Thanks for the compliments on my pic ladies.

MrsKc... sorry they cancelled your doc appt... did the baby shower still go on? How did it go? And what did ya get? hehehe

Kaicyn.. sorry... I did IUI with injections without success... quite possibly because it was the few months following a laparoscopy.. my uterus was probably still healing. I did it for two cycles... and then I took a break from injects and IUI. I got pregnant just on being consistent with Met alone. Sometimes I think the injects mess with your normal cycle when you take them for a number of consecutive cycles.

Future... what's the ingredients in the Fertilaid? Do you have Luteal Phase defect Because if you are in your LP.. maybe the Fertileaid is helping it lengthen.. or if you are in your pre-O stage, it could be helping to mature an egg.. which in both cases can lengthen a PCOS cycle. Do you temp?


AFM... my FF says I O'd on cd18, but I really think I O'd cd 20, because I had the worse kinda O pain that I get on a stimulated cycle. Granted, I did take some leftover gonal-f for a few days, doing a combo cycle. 
And..I don't know what I'm going to do for Valentine's day for DH. I think I'm just going to make him his fav dish from his country (Nigeria). Maybe I'll make a batch of heart shaped sugar cookies too. Cookies always put a smile on any face. I know they put a smile on mine.. .LOL

Well ladies... will check back on you later... not studying today.. taking a break... it's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

@futuremomie: Yep they cancelled due to 5 inches. Im from Chicago so in my book thats nothing!! Thanks and yes God will have to work some things out in both of us. Just keep us in your prayers.:winkwink:

@ebony: They moved the baby shower to monday because they have been out of school for snow days. SO hopefully I will make it until then. Ill be sure to let you know what I got. I have so much stuff already. Ill have to take pics.

Im tired. I didnt sleep well last nite. I have to pick up some stuff I ordered online at walmart for the baby's room. Its a valance and a rug. Now all I need is a dresser. Im going to get a cheapee one from Walmart next week, the kind DH has to put together. Im going to sterilize the bottles today as soon as I figure out how to do so:haha:. Oh I also need to get a breast pump. I saw one at Target so Ill get that next week too.

My mom friend who lives down the street keeps calling me every other day to see if I have had the baby. She is getting on my nerves. I told her I will call her, geez.

Praying for some BFPS! We need some more babies! Im the last one to deliver!!!!!

BTW, Im doing nothing for Vday probably. DH always has a surprise though. I have DH's gift in my tummy, LOL. He asked me to marry him 2 yrs ago on Feb 15, so we will honor that day and besides thats my payday LMAO!!


----------



## EbonyUnique

Mrskc.. LOL @ your mom's friend!

Question... did you do any progesterone sups or progesterone shots during your pregnancy? A friend of mine suggested the progesterone shots to help me go full-term next time around. I already do sups. after O and up until 13 weeks.


----------



## mrskcbrown

EbonyUnique said:


> Mrskc.. LOL @ your mom's friend!
> 
> Question... did you do any progesterone sups or progesterone shots during your pregnancy? A friend of mine suggested the progesterone shots to help me go full-term next time around. I already do sups. after O and up until 13 weeks.

Pictures are in my journal last page if you all want to come over and check them out.

@ebony: Yes I took suppositories until I made 10 weeks. I think its routine at the fertility specialist. I think they are good and couldnt hurt:thumbup:.


----------



## FutureMommie

Ebony- My cycles have always been 28 days with no lp defects, I'm spotting really dark brown blood every few days, I'm going to lay off the pills and see what happens. idk, I'm totally in the dark.....uggh!

MrsKc- Praying for you and I know it's going to blow over.


----------



## floppyears

Future- I hope your cycle resume back to normal girl
Purple-thanks your children are soooo cute :) i love the pics
MrsKC-its almost time girl yay
Hi to everyone I missed :)

afm- cd6 i've been busy with church, kiddos, work, working out, gardening


----------



## mrskcbrown

floppyears said:


> Future- I hope your cycle resume back to normal girl
> Purple-thanks your children are soooo cute :) i love the pics
> MrsKC-its almost time girl yay
> Hi to everyone I missed :)
> 
> afm- cd6 i've been busy with church, kiddos, work, working out, gardening

Gardening, it must be warm where you are:shrug:! Its so cold here in MS!
Yep not much longer. I was just cleaning like crazy so maybe he will come today......I hope!!!


----------



## darkNlovely

Hello ladies,

a little about me:

I am 27 pregnant wwith my 2nd child, I am almost 6 weeks preggers
I am engaged and may have to postpone the wedding because I am not sure about the pregnant bride thing.
I hope for a little girl


----------



## ready4onemore

darkNlovely said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> a little about me:
> 
> I am 27 pregnant wwith my 2nd child, I am almost 6 weeks preggers
> I am engaged and may have to postpone the wedding because I am not sure about the pregnant bride thing.
> I hope for a little girl

Welcome and congrats on being preggers.


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome darkNlovely!!! Congrats on bein pg


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey darknlovely. You have been on this thread before right? I remember your name. Maybe it was another thread:shrug:. Welcome and congrats on your new pregnancy. I wish you all the best:hugs:.

Hey ready, future, ebony, vrain, purple, kareeen!:flower:
Im still here waiting. Nothing as of yet. Woke up this morning and had the breakfast of champions....left over pizza. Now Im watching Good times. Love this show, especially since Im from Chicago:winkwink:. I miss home so much. Gonna try and go there for Easter. I want to go shopping but I dont have much money today so I guess I better wait till pay day on tuesday. I told DH, Im going to make shopping my past time since I have no baby, LOL!

Maybe baby M will come this weekend. Funny thing, I was telling hubby maybe we should name him Miles. DH grandfathers name is Miles and I just love that name, but for some reason I think if I dont name him Malcolm, Ill hate myself later. LOL, I know crazy lol.


----------



## ntaylor5020

Hey ladies! just wanted to stop by and see how everyone is doing

Welcome darknlovely (loove the name)

Future, I hope that cycle comes back to its senses!

Mrskc, still waiting for that baby to come

with me, we have been REALLY trying this month and I recently learned that two more of my friends are pregnant ( including my best friend)! I feel like everyone is fertile but me:cry:. Don't get me wrong, I am very happy for them but will be glad when I can start a family also. I have been having some weirdness going on this month. My boobs are sore and 4 dpo and I have been having some cramping. I ovulated around the 6th or 7th (had a positive opk) and lots of ewcm, so maybe my symptoms are coming from post-ovulation, I really think its too early to have pregnancy symptoms so I won't get my hopes up. Sorry for talking too much, just have alot on my mind. Oh, and I'm applying to the nursing program this semester so please keep me in your prayers...cause I think I'm loosing it!:wacko:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ntaylor5020 said:


> Hey ladies! just wanted to stop by and see how everyone is doing
> 
> Welcome darknlovely (loove the name)
> 
> Future, I hope that cycle comes back to its senses!
> 
> Mrskc, still waiting for that baby to come
> 
> with me, we have been REALLY trying this month and I recently learned that two more of my friends are pregnant ( including my best friend)! I feel like everyone is fertile but me:cry:. Don't get me wrong, I am very happy for them but will be glad when I can start a family also. I have been having some weirdness going on this month. My boobs are sore and 4 dpo and I have been having some cramping. I ovulated around the 6th or 7th (had a positive opk) and lots of ewcm, so maybe my symptoms are coming from post-ovulation, I really think its too early to have pregnancy symptoms so I won't get my hopes up. Sorry for talking too much, just have alot on my mind. Oh, and I'm applying to the nursing program this semester so please keep me in your prayers...cause I think I'm loosing it!:wacko:

Hey Ntaylor!:hugs:

Im sorry that you are having a hard time with TTC and Im not sure how long you have been trying but keep in mind that God has not forgotten you. He hears the desires of your heart. Delay is not denial! You will get pregnant and sure we have to OPK, chart, schedule DTD and everything but thats the wisdom that God gives us to make a baby! Sure its hard, I know personally but do what you have to do to get your baby.

Im praying that you get into nursing school as well.

Dont give up!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Ntaylor- I totally understand how you feel when it seems that everyone around you is pg but I know our time is coming, we just need to hang in there.

afm- AF showed today and I really think this is it for sure! I'm thankful because that means that I'm cd1, I do not desire to have another 42 day cycle. Thankful for God answering my prayers!

I hope your ladies have had a great weekend.


----------



## ntaylor5020

FutureMommie said:


> Ntaylor- I totally understand how you feel when it seems that everyone around you is pg but I know our time is coming, we just need to hang in there.
> 
> afm- AF showed today and I really think this is it for sure! I'm thankful because that means that I'm cd1, I do not desire to have another 42 day cycle. Thankful for God answering my prayers!
> 
> I hope your ladies have had a great weekend.

Thanks! I really needed to hear that! SO glad that period decided to come!!! ( who would ever think we would want to see af LOL)


----------



## ntaylor5020

mrskcbrown said:


> ntaylor5020 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! just wanted to stop by and see how everyone is doing
> 
> Welcome darknlovely (loove the name)
> 
> Future, I hope that cycle comes back to its senses!
> 
> Mrskc, still waiting for that baby to come
> 
> with me, we have been REALLY trying this month and I recently learned that two more of my friends are pregnant ( including my best friend)! I feel like everyone is fertile but me:cry:. Don't get me wrong, I am very happy for them but will be glad when I can start a family also. I have been having some weirdness going on this month. My boobs are sore and 4 dpo and I have been having some cramping. I ovulated around the 6th or 7th (had a positive opk) and lots of ewcm, so maybe my symptoms are coming from post-ovulation, I really think its too early to have pregnancy symptoms so I won't get my hopes up. Sorry for talking too much, just have alot on my mind. Oh, and I'm applying to the nursing program this semester so please keep me in your prayers...cause I think I'm loosing it!:wacko:
> 
> Hey Ntaylor!:hugs:
> 
> Im sorry that you are having a hard time with TTC and Im not sure how long you have been trying but keep in mind that God has not forgotten you. He hears the desires of your heart. Delay is not denial! You will get pregnant and sure we have to OPK, chart, schedule DTD and everything but thats the wisdom that God gives us to make a baby! Sure its hard, I know personally but do what you have to do to get your baby.
> 
> Im praying that you get into nursing school as well.
> 
> Dont give up!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! you are soo sweet, and I hope things are moving along smoothly for you! Almost baby time:happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello! I hope all is well with everyone.

Mrskc 4! days to go? Wow. So happy for you. Hope baby comes on time. :)u So happy for you. :) 

Futuremommie- I know that feeling. Glad things are back on track. Each try gets us closer and closer. :)

Ntaylor- I struggle with the same at times. A close family member is now pregnant. When I heard the news my heart was all over the place. Now I am extremely happy. I discuss updates with her often. It helps me to feel better. A new addition to our family excites me. Also, I know our time's coming soon.

Continue to hold your head up. What you're feeling is natural. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well no baby yet ladies but lots of pressure and back and abdomen pain today! I surely hope comes soon! Baby shower tomorrow at work, so Im preparing my mind for that.

Have a great nite!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- enjoy your shower today, I hope you get lots of goodies! btw I love the nursery pic!!!!

Regal- How are you?


----------



## ready4onemore

*Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!*​
I hope all is well with everyone.

Mrsk, enjoy your work baby shower. I hope you get all that you asked for and need.

Future, glad AF finally came.

Ntaylor, I hope you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Vrainoire

Happy Valentines day everyone!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Happy V day! Hope its very nice for everyone.

The shower was nice. They bought everything for me. Robes, rocking chair, candles, gowns, house shoes, etc. They said I needed to pamper myself and were sure the baby already had everything:thumbup:. They also had great food and told me that they loved me as a great teacher and patient person:hugs:.

Please pray this baby comes soon. I feel like Im at a breaking point:shrug:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, your baby shower sounds so nice. Such kind TRUE words. I hope the baby comes soon.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- I hope he makes his debut soon!!! sounds like you got lots of great stuff for you! wonderful!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. No baby yet, LOL. Went walking today and bought the baby some more clothes and my daughter. I go to the DR tomorrow so I should know more then!


----------



## EbonyUnique

darkNlovely said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> a little about me:
> 
> I am 27 pregnant wwith my 2nd child, I am almost 6 weeks preggers
> I am engaged and may have to postpone the wedding because I am not sure about the pregnant bride thing.
> I hope for a little girl

Congrats and welcome... I'm pretty new here myself.


----------



## EbonyUnique

Good afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is having a great day today.

MrsKC... I think you should name him Malcolm. You never know, you may have another and then you can name him Miles.. or you can always give him the nickname Miles. Hope all goes well with the doc appt today.. would love to hear "this is the day!" I'm happy that you received gifts for yourself at the shower.. sometimes we forget to give things for the mama that made the baby! Plus, you already had a whole lot for the baby at home!

Ntaylor...we all feel like that sometimes.. because we are anxious to be mommies. It's coming mama. Good luck with your nursing program! I'm an LPN and I'm in RN program now myself.

Future.. wooohooo for getting AF! Hopefully this will not be a 42 day cycle... Hopefully it will be a 10 month cycle! (smile)... If not... I just pray you have a nice stable cycle anyways mama... that's the most important thing.

Ready... how are you doing girlie?

Purpleprincess... and how are you?

Me... just waiting to test still.. was feeling a little tired today and boobies a bit sore. But don't want to get excited too soon... ya know. Still have a few days before I'm supposed to test. So I'll just go with it and see how it is.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks Ebony!:hugs:

I am 4cm, fully effaced and no baby yet:shrug:. This was my last dr appt. If I have no baby by next thursday then I have to have a csection. Since she checked me I have been very crampy and backache so maybe its a good sign. Either way Ill have a baby by next week.:happydance: Its bittersweet though because Im going to kinda miss being pregnant but its dad's turn to hold him now:winkwink:.

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Mrskc I hope Malcolm gets here soon!!

Hey ladies how are you all doing??


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Everyone!

How's everything going with you all?

Mrskc so close so close! :) I'm very excited for you.

Afm, not much going on. Last week was the back and forth with a Gyn or FS visit due to unexpexpected cramping and pain. That did not work out due to random hinderances. So now we're just moving onward upward anticipating March.

Also we're having a dishes war in my house :dishes: right now. I don't think I'll be giving in this time. :blush: Let them pile to the roof! Heh


----------



## ntaylor5020

EbonyUnique said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is having a great day today.
> 
> MrsKC... I think you should name him Malcolm. You never know, you may have another and then you can name him Miles.. or you can always give him the nickname Miles. Hope all goes well with the doc appt today.. would love to hear "this is the day!" I'm happy that you received gifts for yourself at the shower.. sometimes we forget to give things for the mama that made the baby! Plus, you already had a whole lot for the baby at home!
> 
> Ntaylor...we all feel like that sometimes.. because we are anxious to be mommies. It's coming mama. Good luck with your nursing program! I'm an LPN and I'm in RN program now myself.
> 
> Future.. wooohooo for getting AF! Hopefully this will not be a 42 day cycle... Hopefully it will be a 10 month cycle! (smile)... If not... I just pray you have a nice stable cycle anyways mama... that's the most important thing.
> 
> Ready... how are you doing girlie?
> 
> Purpleprincess... and how are you?
> 
> Me... just waiting to test still.. was feeling a little tired today and boobies a bit sore. But don't want to get excited too soon... ya know. Still have a few days before I'm supposed to test. So I'll just go with it and see how it is.

Thanks!! you know exactly what I'm going through! Good luck to you also


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

NTaylor, I am doing well. Just busy with work and school.

Mrsk, I bet by this time tomorrow he will be there.

Vrain, hey sweetie good to see you.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies..any tips for temping? I can never remember to take my temp in the morning are there any alternatives?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies..any tips for temping? I can never remember to take my temp in the morning are there any alternatives?

I would use fertilityfriend.com because I think it is a great website. But Im not sure if there is an alternative to taking it in the morning unless you work nites or something. I think that you can also take your temps at a certain time, like if you sleep for a 4-5 hour block in the middle of the day you can take your temp then. Go to FF and read there, they have some tips about this.

Also my DH would take my temp every morning at 5am while I was sleep still, he would just stick the thermometer in my mouth:haha:. GL!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I hope you have a great weekend.

MrsKC- waiting on that baby announcement.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you have a great weekend.
> 
> MrsKC- waiting on that baby announcement.

Girl me too. I dont think he is coming on his own so Im just waiting patiently for this darn csection next friday:growlmad:. I wanted him to come on his own birthday, not one the drs make up for you! My hope of him doing so is dwindling big time:nope:!

I wont be a whiner but just accept the blessing and if God is saying do it that way then oh well, so be it!:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Mrsk- I pray everything goes well..and ya never know he might to decide to pop up before Friday


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> Mrsk- I pray everything goes well..and ya never know he might to decide to pop up before Friday

I agree. I am really hoping that is what he does too.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> Mrsk- I pray everything goes well..and ya never know he might to decide to pop up before Friday
> 
> I agree. I am really hoping that is what he does too.Click to expand...

Im so bored at home. I should have worked until the 18th of Feb. I dont like playing Molly the homemaker everyday:haha:. 

My mom is going to come next week if I have to have the csection so at least I will have some help. My mom also told me dont reach over my head for anything as she believes this is how my sister was born stillborn. My heart ached for her when she told me that today. That was almost 40 yrs ago but Im sure the pain is still there sometime:nope:.

I hope everyone is blessed:cloud9:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Mrsk, I have heard that you shouldn't reach over your head as well. Not sure but I wouldn't just in case. I am praying he comes on his own. I know how much you want this.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrKC- I'm praying that you little one makes an appearance on his own terms but you are right in being ok with the C-section if God sees fit for him to arrive that way, I'm sure there must be a reason that none of us understand., I'm surper excited for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. I really appreciate it!:hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies!

I know its been a long while but I hope everyone is doing well! mrskcbrown Love the hair!
Quick update we finally went to the fertility specialist this past friday and got the consult done for the Clomid/IUI. She is a GREAT dr and I feel so comfortable with her. She did everything herself she said she does that for all the referrals from my OB/GYN since she actually was the person who trained my doc. Sonogram went well I had a ton of eggs. She said that in our case it should only take one or two cycles. So we shall see. The next step before the first clomid/iui cycle is the HSG test. So I am for once awaiting my cycle so that we can get this ball rolling! Now that I have unlocked my account I can finally post more! It sucks when you have so many passwords to remember! Sorry ladies promise I am sticking in for good! Oh yeah I am also negotiating the price of the IUI with them. LOL I mean its not that expensive ($950 per cycle) but my insurancehas a different sot. However, my insurance doesn't cover the IUI. So I am trying to get the office to charge us the insured rate eventhough they don't have to. Hey it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hopefuly-Welcome back, good luck with the hsg and the IUI's keep us posted.

afm- I am cd10 today and just starting my opk test, I hope I get a smiley by the weekend.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey hopefully! Glad you are back. I hope you get that discount too. It doesnt hurt to ask. I think when we were considering IUI it was 650 or so. I think they should refund you half of it, if you dont get a BFP. That may be wishful thinking though. I believe that they would have more repeat customers if they did so. Just my thinking though:winkwink:.

Future: I too hope you get that smiley face:flower:. I loved getting those:cloud9:.

My dr called and she wants to see me again tomorrow before friday. I guess to see where Im at and if Im progressing. I think I may be leaking waters because I feel so wet down there and the pressure is getting worse, so we will see. It would be so lovely if they kept me tomorrow and just broke my waters for me.....wishful thinking again!:thumbup:

Just wanted to add that my DR is a sistah and I just love her. I love AA doctors


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi everyone!

Mrskc- I rushed in here because I was sure I missed the announcement.:) Hang in there! He'll be here before you know it.
Sending well wishes your way.

Good to see you on Hopeful!

Futuremommie-is this your first time using OPK? I'll start in March. I'm excited but I have so many questions. I saw the one you are speaking of that gives a smiley face. I think I'll start out with the strips, first , while learning to chart. Not sure, though. I may just skip all that. lol I have bouts of impatience at times. I know it's not good, but I have to be real with myself.


To everyone else, I hope all is well. Baby wishes and H&H!


----------



## FutureMommie

Regal- I have used them before but it's been a while, my previous cycles i hven't needed to use them because I was using follistim injections and the dr was giving me trigger shots and then doing an IUI. I've decided to use the digital ones because it takes all the guess work out of it.

MrsKC- FX tht they keep you and break your water.


----------



## Regalpeas

Yes that's what I hear about the strips. Decisions...decision. lol


:dust: as you go into your next fertile period. :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Regalpeas said:


> Yes that's what I hear about the strips. Decisions...decision. lol
> 
> 
> :dust: as you go into your next fertile period. :thumbup:

I was always so bad with the strips:shrug:. I couldnt tell if I was :shrug:+ or -? I would have to save them everyday and line them up next to each other to tell the difference. Good luck on whatever you decide.:hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks. LOL I can see me now worrying my dh over those lines. Maybe I should go for the digital. I'll let you all know what I decide.

I love your hair. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Regalpeas said:


> Thanks. LOL I can see me now worrying my dh over those lines. Maybe I should go for the digital. I'll let you all know what I decide.
> 
> I love your hair. :)

Thanks a lot. Im back with a relaxer now but I was natural for 2-3 yrs. I miss it and as soon as the baby gets mobile, Im doing the big chop and going back natural:thumbup:.


----------



## Regalpeas

That's good! I've been natural approx 8 years. I've been thinking of loc'ing but I'll hang out for a little longer. Also I have too many straight strands from about a year of press and curling. I think I'll have to big chop again to loc.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Hopeful, welcome back. I hope you get the discount. You are right can't hurt to ask. 

Regals, I used the strips but I now have the smiley face ones. I will start using them in April or May. I have been natural for almost 5 years. I love it.

Mrsk, I hope the break your water tomorrow or better yet it breaks on its own tonight. :happydance: Wishful thinking but it could happen.:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hopeful, welcome back. I hope you get the discount. You are right can't hurt to ask.
> 
> Regals, I used the strips but I now have the smiley face ones. I will start using them in April or May. I have been natural for almost 5 years. I love it.
> 
> Mrsk, I hope the break your water tomorrow or better yet it breaks on its own tonight. :happydance: Wishful thinking but it could happen.:thumbup:

Yes I hope so too. My tummy gets hard then releases but nothing major as of yet. Im praying for good news tomorrow at the Drs.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- FX for a good dr appt, keep us posted.


----------



## Jackie6834

Hello~! I am new to this thread. My name is Jackie, I'm 21yrs old (African-American, of course...lol) and ttc #1. My husband is Japanese, and is 31 yrs old. I have been trying for 8 months now, and I am praying for a bfp next month. My period should be due around the 11th of March.


----------



## ready4onemore

Jackie6834 said:


> Hello~! I am new to this thread. My name is Jackie, I'm 21yrs old (African-American, of course...lol) and ttc #1. My husband is Japanese, and is 31 yrs old. I have been trying for 8 months now, and I am praying for a bfp next month. My period should be due around the 11th of March.

Welcome Jackie. I hope you get your BFP reall soon.


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome Jackie and good luck!! I hope you get your bfp this month!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Jackie! Glad you are here and you get your BFP!

AFM, I am still waiting but csection is scheduled for friday! I will have a little boy in my arms by then. They did a non-stress test and he is doing just fine. I wrote more in my journal.


Hope all is well!


----------



## Jackie6834

Thank you everyone~! I really appreciate it. I have been a member on here for a few months, stalking every now and then, but now that I am trying to have a baby now, I want to really be a part of this community. I know I will get my BFP soon!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- Omg I know you must be super excited! Do you have everything ready?


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> MrsKC- FX for a good dr appt, keep us posted.




FutureMommie said:


> MrsKC- Omg I know you must be super excited! Do you have everything ready?

I think so! I am very excited and apprehensive. I havent slept well this week. Last night I was crying because I told DH Im scared.:shrug: So he immediately started praying over my belly and telling me that even if we dont have the birth the way we want it, he wants me to remember that God can do it. He told me to line my heart up with God's and everything will be fine:cloud9:.

So I just have to get some toiletries today and I think Im ready!:happydance:

I put 41 week bump pics in my journal today!


----------



## sue247

Goodluck Mrskc wont be long before you meet your LO now!


----------



## ntaylor5020

mrskcbrown said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> MrsKC- FX for a good dr appt, keep us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> MrsKC- Omg I know you must be super excited! Do you have everything ready?Click to expand...
> 
> I think so! I am very excited and apprehensive. I havent slept well this week. Last night I was crying because I told DH Im scared.:shrug: So he immediately started praying over my belly and telling me that even if we dont have the birth the way we want it, he wants me to remember that God can do it. He told me to line my heart up with God's and everything will be fine:cloud9:.
> 
> So I just have to get some toiletries today and I think Im ready!:happydance:
> 
> I put 41 week bump pics in my journal today!Click to expand...

God did not bring you this far to let you down, everything is going to be fine:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Can't wait to see pic's of the baby!!!! Today is the Big day!


----------



## Vrainoire

Mrskc-Congrats for baby Malcolm..I know you're glad he's here!! can't wait to see pics


----------



## FutureMommie

I'm friends with MrsKC on facebook and Malcolm is here! So happy for her


----------



## ready4onemore

FutureMommie said:


> I'm friends with MrsKC on facebook and Malcolm is here! So happy for her

Yes he is. She updated her journal.


----------



## fragglerock

Hi everyone, I'm fairly new here and hoping to join y'all DH and I are TTC #3. We have a DS who is 9 and a DD who is 4. I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.

Congratulations to you mrskc on the birth of your healthy (and big, my son was also a 10 pounder) boy!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone! Malcolm Josiah is here and praise God I did not have to have a cesarean!:happydance: We had our VBAC. He weighed 10lbs, 10oz and 22 inches long. I labored 12-14 hours and it started about thursday night and ended at 3:26pm. I got an epidural right at 4cm, and I wasnt dilating. So they gave me some pitocin and that sped things up quickly. Well pics are in my journal on page 167.

Thanks for all of your love and support! Ill still be around:winkwink:.


----------



## hopeful64

Congrats MrsKC!!! 10-pounder! wow...you must be exhausted. Glad you and the baby are doing well.


----------



## sue247

Congratulations! Wow, what a big boy!! Well done!


----------



## kareen

MrsKc: Congrats! He is absolutely adorable. Good job!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- Yay and what a big baby, I know you are super happy that you didn't have to have a c-section!!! He is beautiful!

Fraggle- Welcome!


----------



## ntaylor5020

Congratulations!!!!! He is a beautiful! :baby:

Welcome to Fraggle!!! The ladies are wonderful here


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! How are you all doing? Im doing pretty well and trying to adjust to motherhood, again. Im also trying to get this breastfeeding thing down. Im determined to get it right this time around. He is sleeping right now so I am able to type with both hands:haha:. My mom will be here tomorrow, so Im sure Ill have one little spoiled boy when she leaves!:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

FutureMommie said:


> Hopefuly-Welcome back, good luck with the hsg and the IUI's keep us posted.
> 
> afm- I am cd10 today and just starting my opk test, I hope I get a smiley by the weekend.

I have never been this excited about my cycle coming down!:happydance:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! How are you all doing? Im doing pretty well and trying to adjust to motherhood, again. Im also trying to get this breastfeeding thing down. Im determined to get it right this time around. He is sleeping right now so I am able to type with both hands:haha:. My mom will be here tomorrow, so Im sure Ill have one little spoiled boy when she leaves!:thumbup:

CONGRATS GAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## floppyears

Congrats he is beautiful!!!!! Praise God on the vbac ;). Welcome Fraggle


----------



## Regalpeas

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*:happydance:

He's finally here. So happy for you. Job well done! MrsKC. Glad you'll still be around. You have such a positive spirit.:flower:




mrskcbrown said:


> Hey everyone! Malcolm Josiah is here and praise God I did not have to have a cesarean!:happydance: We had our VBAC. He weighed 10lbs, 10oz and 22 inches long. I labored 12-14 hours and it started about thursday night and ended at 3:26pm. I got an epidural right at 4cm, and I wasnt dilating. So they gave me some pitocin and that sped things up quickly. Well pics are in my journal on page 167.
> 
> Thanks for all of your love and support! Ill still be around:winkwink:.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi everyone! Welcome Fraggle. 

I hope all is well with you all.

Afm, Ive been off for about a week because DH wasn't feeling well again. Things are better thank God. Also AF came so I'm on CD 5 officially trying again. :D I'm so excited.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies!! Glad to have you join us Fraggle
Mrskc-Glad everything is going well with you and Malcolm.

AFM- the non stop cycle has not stopped! :nope:I want it to end so i can see a doctor, i just feel weird about getting examined with my cycle on..kind of disgusting to think of but I think i would need a pelvic exam or something :shy: everyone i talk to has no clue as to whats going on so..i'm just stocking up on tampons and praying that i get more than 1 cycle free day..i've been really tired and i'm pretty sure i've developed anemia due to continual blood loss for 2 going on 3 months. My hormones have to be all the way out of wack with these cycles i've been having. I have no idea what cycle day i'm on been trying to keep track but its hard when everyday is a AF day:growlmad: 
Just continue to pray for me..smh


----------



## FutureMommie

Regal- Glad your Dh is feeling better, I'm sorry af showed but glad you are excited to start trying again. 

MrsKC- Love love the profile pic he is so adorable.

Vrain- If you have had af that long you should definatly go in and se the dr, I know it may seem uncomfrontable to you that AF is on but believe me they are use to it. I think it's really important that you find out what is going on with you so that you can do what you need to do to get your body back on track so you can start trying again. Please keep us posted.

AFM- I got my smiley on my opk last night and it was still there this morning, I'm a little crampy today but nothing like before I had fibroids removed. I know that I'm O'ing so I'm happy about that, DH and I have been bd'ing every other day and we bd'd last night and we will when we get home this afternoon. I'm feeling postive about this cycle and I hope this is it. Please pray for me as I pray for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@vrainoire: I agree with future! You need to go see the DR. That is their job and believe me they are use to seeing everything! Go get checked out. They can give you meds to get the cycle to stop as well.

@future: I am so happy that you have a :flower: face! I have a good feeling for you this month as well. Have a ton of fun :sex:! My hubby wants to :sex: so bad, LOL....but he has a long wait. Says he is going to explode:haha:. I may have to help him out a bit:haha: TMI...I know. I just felt like having a good laugh and smile.

AFM, baby just eats, sleeps and poops for the time being. Im still in awe of God and cant wait for everyone on this thread to join me. Im praying so hard for yall!
God is still in control. Never give up hope!:dust::dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- I'm so happy that your little one is doing great! Thanks for the encouraging words, I need them, yesterday was a bad day but I'm feeling much better today. Thanks for all of the prayers, I need them. 

AFM- I'm going to contact my RE's office and make an appointment just in case this isn't my lucky cycle so I can get started with the injections and my last IUI.
I'm praying for guidence and for God to show me what he wants me to do. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Vrain, I agree I would went after 2 weeks of bleeding. You need to make sure you tell the doc everything. That is the only way they can help.

Mrsk. I love looking at your profile pic. He is so cute.

Future, I pray you don't have to get the IUI and that God bless you this cycle with your very own little :baby:.


----------



## fragglerock

Hi everyone, just thought I would check in to see how everyone is doing. 
I am fine, I'm pretty sure today is my O day so I'm just trying to a make sure we get enough :sex: in. We did last night and hopefully will again tonight, I'm hoping and praying DH isn't too tired because he works pretty long days. I have a transvaginal ultrasound tomorrow to check for cysts/tumors. I have been having some premenapausal symptoms lately (past three months or so) and my doctor wants to make sure everything is ok. My periods are still normal and all of my blood tests came back within range. Well except for my FSH which my doctor said was a little high, but that could be because I did the bloodwork during my mid-cycle surge. I will also be repeating bloodwork tomorrow as I am a little anemic and they want to see if the iron supplements are working. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Vrainoire

ok ladies i'm going to the doctor 1st thing in the am i havent checked my cervix in a very long time, something told me to check it while i was in the shower..and it is very open, i would totally be able to stick a finger in(of course i didnt) so aside from other obvious red flags something is clearly wrong


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> ok ladies i'm going to the doctor 1st thing in the am i havent checked my cervix in a very long time, something told me to check it while i was in the shower..and it is very open, i would totally be able to stick a finger in(of course i didnt) so aside from other obvious red flags something is clearly wrong

I pray you get all worked out.


----------



## FutureMommie

Fraggle I hope you catch the eggie and your dh isn't to tired.

Vrain- keep us posted on what the Dr. Says.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I miss u all. I've been so busy trying to figure Malcolm out. I'm on my cell and will be back to post more later.


----------



## FutureMommie

Glad you popped in MrsKC, how is the little one?


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Glad you popped in MrsKC, how is the little one?

Hey Future! Malcolm is right here by me sleep. He is so mixed up on sleeping. He thinks its night time and then he keeps me and DH up all nite:shrug:. I think I better nap now while he is sleeping. Its so exhausting but a good exhausting:thumbup:. 

I hope all goes well this month and you wont need to do the IUI! Stay positive even though I know its very hard!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I miss u all. I've been so busy trying to figure Malcolm out. I'm on my cell and will be back to post more later.

We miss you too. I hope he gets better with his schedule. How is his big sister doing?


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I miss u all. I've been so busy trying to figure Malcolm out. I'm on my cell and will be back to post more later.
> 
> We miss you too. I hope he gets better with his schedule. How is his big sister doing?Click to expand...

Amariah is doing fine! She is in love and acts like a lil mommy. She is still kinda rough with him so I have to keep reminding her when she holds him that he is a baby. So far, so good. No jealousy issues!:thumbup:


----------



## ntaylor5020

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I miss u all. I've been so busy trying to figure Malcolm out. I'm on my cell and will be back to post more later.

he is sooo cute!!! glad everything is going well!

Future, I hope this is your cycle! Oh and I hope this is my cycle too:haha:

vranoire please keep us updated about your dr. appt. I hope everything is ok


----------



## ntaylor5020

I just got a positive on the ovulation kit and I'm cramping a little, I hear this is a good sign but we will see. we have been :sex: alot so I hope this is our month! I also started taking prenatal vitamins and laying down after sex. I said that I am just going to do what I can do and put the rest in God's hands...hope all is well with you ladies!!!


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies..they couldn't tell me anything thing they just told me to come back for further testing this week coming


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

I hope everything goes ok


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- I know you are tired but I'm sure it's so worth it, he is beautiful. 

Ntaylor- LOL I hope it is our month too!

Afm- I think I'm 6-7dpo but no sypmtoms but I'm going to stay hopeful.


----------



## Vrainoire

so i went back to the doctor and they scheduled an ultra sound, tested me for anemia, i'm not anemic and they prescribed me birth control, i guess they figured there is now way i could have gotten preggo with my cycles lol so she didn't test me..i guess the ultrasound is to see if i'm right about my PCOS theory


----------



## FutureMommie

Vrain- I'm so happy that you are finally getting some answers. keep us posted.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> so i went back to the doctor and they scheduled an ultra sound, tested me for anemia, i'm not anemic and they prescribed me birth control, i guess they figured there is now way i could have gotten preggo with my cycles lol so she didn't test me..i guess the ultrasound is to see if i'm right about my PCOS theory

@vrainoire: Yes the ultrasound can see if you have polycystic ovaries which tend to look like strings of pearls and can be hard. I saw that on my ultrasound but they also need to do a few blood tests to confirm PCOS as well. I hope they get everything sorted out so that you can eventually conceive.

@future: Yes Im tired but happy and kinda bored at home daily:haha:. I think its because I cant drive until this saturday. I guess because of the episiotomy they dont want it to tear from the pressure of driving:shrug:.
I hope u get good news the end of this cycle!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Vrainoire

thank you I see that on my form she wrote Metrorrhagia under the diagnosis and i've read that it is Uterine bleeding at irregular intervals, particularly between the expected menstrual periods. and it is usually a sign of an underlying issue sooo i hope its nothing crazy.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, it's been really quiet in here lately, I love this thread, don't let it die.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies! I've been logging on once every week or so :(. 


Vrain- I'm wishing you the best and praying that things go better for you. You have such a positive spirit. I know this all seems like a set back, but you handle it well. :hugs:Please keep us up dated.

Futuremommie: Hi there! I love this thread too. I actually googled and found BNB through this thread. I will do my part to keep it up, because you all have truly been an inspiration to me.:flower:

MrsKc-good to still see you around as promised.:happydance: How's Malcom? Did you start your parenting journal yet?


----------



## Regalpeas

:dust:
To both of you. I think I OVd today. Maybe tomorrow.:shrug: lol






FutureMommie said:


> Ntaylor- LOL I hope it is our month too!
> 
> Afm- I think I'm 6-7dpo but no sypmtoms but I'm going to stay hopeful.


----------



## FutureMommie

Regal- get to bd'ing so you guys can catch that eggie! FX some of us myomectomy ladies need to get a bfp!!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies..just want to keep you all posted..i started my second cycle this month :wacko:..my ultrasound is scheduled next for Tuesday..i hope i can get some final answers becaus this doesnt make any sense


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I did start the parenting journal finally. Its hard to get on as often because Malcolm loves to be held. So I usually come and read but cant post LOL. I hope everyone is well and I wont let this thread die.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Vrain, I hope everything gets sorted out for you.

Mrsk, I wish I lived close because I would love to hold baby Malcolm.


----------



## Vrainoire

i hope so too


----------



## Regalpeas

Futuremommie: I know!!! We are so long overdue and going through different things. I'm keeping track of us though in my siggy. I decided not to start a group because most are in LTTC or other areas where we post heavily. But most of us visit and support in journals. We need the extra layer of support especially since Fibroids are much more prevelant in black women than any other group. :(

I also have two real life friends who are post myomectomy ttc. One we talk often she actually referred me to my current FS. The other gave birth to a preterm baby who was 7 mos. She's really struggling right now and withdrawn. I totally understand. But I know she did move forward to have fibroid removed as they believe the fibroids cause preterm labor. 

I know God has not forgotten any of us. Our days are coming soon. :)



@ Vrain. That"s great Praying for positive outcomes for you. You deserve answers.

MrsKc - I understand especially in these early stages. How does your daughter enjoy being a big sister?

Hey Ready4more how's it going?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Regal: My daughter is loving it. Everyday after school she runs to hold him. She is on spring break next week, so I know Ill have a ton of help then.

I hope everyone is having a good friday.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Vrainoire said:


> Hey Ladies..just want to keep you all posted..i started my second cycle this month :wacko:..my ultrasound is scheduled next for Tuesday..i hope i can get some final answers because this doesn't make any sense


I think you took mine!!!!! I haven't had one since Jan. 31st. I can't get the HSG test done until it comes!! The last friggin step to the Clomid/IUI ! :confused:


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies..just want to keep you all posted..i started my second cycle this month :wacko:..my ultrasound is scheduled next for Tuesday..i hope i can get some final answers because this doesn't make any sense
> 
> 
> I think you took mine!!!!! I haven't had one since Jan. 31st. I can't get the HSG test done until it comes!! The last friggin step to the Clomid/IUI ! :confused:Click to expand...

I hope it comes soon so you can get the process started and get your BFP!:hugs:


----------



## ntaylor5020

Hello ladies!!! Just wanted to stop in and say hello, 

Mrskc, that handsome young man is is adorable!!! He has grown soo much already

future, are you feeling anything yet in the 2ww?


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

ntaylor5020 said:


> Hello ladies!!! Just wanted to stop in and say hello,
> 
> Mrskc, that handsome young man is is adorable!!! He has grown soo much already
> 
> future, are you feeling anything yet in the 2ww?

I know I am curious as well!


----------



## InLuv2

CONGRATS Mrskcbrown,
:happydance:



mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Regal: My daughter is loving it. Everyday after school she runs to hold him. She is on spring break next week, so I know Ill have a ton of help then.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good friday.[/QU


----------



## InLuv2

Hey ladies,

I've been away for a minute, I know. Hope all is well with each and every one of you lovies!!

AFM, focusing on everything other than TTC. However, we have been enjoying the "act" of :sex: of course. I am officially two days late for my period so we will see. (Temp was 98.78 upon waking, 98.56 after moving around) Good sign, but I will not test at all until 5-7 days late, don't want false excitement just yet.

Be blessed ladies and enjoy your weekend...
~Inluv~


----------



## ready4onemore

InLuv2 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I've been away for a minute, I know. Hope all is well with each and every one of you lovies!!
> 
> AFM, focusing on everything other than TTC. However, we have been enjoying the "act" of :sex: of course. I am officially two days late for my period so we will see. (Temp was 98.78 upon waking, 98.56 after moving around) Good sign, but I will not test at all until 5-7 days late, don't want false excitement just yet.
> 
> Be blessed ladies and enjoy your weekend...
> ~Inluv~

Good to hear from you InLuv. I hope it is your BFP!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## floppyears

Hello Ladies, 

I have been mia from here lately. Work, family and church keeping me busy. I wanted to stop and say Hello. I pray all is well with everyone. Have a blessed weekend. GL Inluv. I will check back in when I can.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Just wanted to stop in and say hi ladies! 

Still no cycle ...maybe I should call the Dr. on Monday to see if there is anything I can do other than wait.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Inluv!

Glad to see you back. Ill be praying for your BFP!

@hopefuly: If you havent had a cycle since Jan, they probably can give you prometrium or provera to kick start your cycles. GL!:hugs:

AFM, it was a very nice day today about 75, so I took the baby to lunch with me and a girlfriend. It was nice to be out but Im still not ready to do the full shopping thing, LOL. Too overwhelming with baby, diaper bag, stroller, etc. I dont know how some women can do it.:shrug: Guess my baby skills are rusty after 10 yrs:haha:.

oh yeah, Malcolm started smiling today when I gave him kisses, so I am on cloud 9!


----------



## InLuv2

I CRASHED, I BURNED, AND I TESTED............. (clears throat) soooooooooooo, um I GOT MY :bfp: Y'all:happydance:

God is so amazing, we are very happy and prayerful that we will take our blessing full term!! 

My routine has been (pregnancy tea, tons of MACA, Iron supplements and eating well) Go figure it happened the month I did not chart!

My journey begins now................


----------



## fragglerock

Congrats Inlove2!!! :happydance: You must be on :cloud9:!!

Just stopped in to say hi to everyone. Nothing new with me I'm 9 DPO and all of my symptoms have disappeared. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Vrainoire

CONGRATS INLUV!! AMEN AND GOD BLESS!! i'm soo excited for you, i can only imagine how ecstatic you are right now:happydance:


----------



## ntaylor5020

CONGRATS!!!!!!! GOD IS GOOD

soooooooooooooooooooooooo.........I also tested........and.......got two pink lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its nine days post ovulation and it was really faint, but we both saw it and are estatic! I dont wanna get my hopes up so I'm gonna retest in a couple of days:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Inluv and Ntaylor: I am so happy for the both of you!:happydance: God is so good and I will be praying for full term pregnancies for the both of you! I know you all have wanted this and God has heard your prayers. Let the journey begin!:thumbup:

Yay more 2011 beautiful black babies!

@fragglerock: Dont give up hope! God hears you and Im praying for you! Its gonna happen for you as well in His timing! Believe me I KNOW how hard it is to wait on His timing.


----------



## InLuv2

Thank you ladies for all the well wishes! It is truly a critical time in the process, especially after a tubal reversal.

I am under my TR doctors care for the next few weeks until he tests for the baby's location (cavity versus tubes). After that we can breathe just a little bit.

:hug: to all of you. The support is welcomed and so needed.

~Inluv~


----------



## InLuv2

NTaylor,

How exciting is that:happydance: !!!! I was always to afraid to test before being late (fearing a -). That's just great, please update, update, update when you can! I will be praying for a definite BFP for you and yours.
~Inluv~



ntaylor5020 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!! GOD IS GOOD
> 
> soooooooooooooooooooooooo.........I also tested........and.......got two pink lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its nine days post ovulation and it was really faint, but we both saw it and are estatic! I dont wanna get my hopes up so I'm gonna retest in a couple of days:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ntaylor5020

:hugs:Thank you Mrskc!!!! I am in disbelief!!! You are inspirational


----------



## ntaylor5020

InLuv2 said:


> NTaylor,
> 
> How exciting is that:happydance: !!!! I was always to afraid to test before being late (fearing a -). That's just great, please update, update, update when you can! I will be praying for a definite BFP for you and yours.
> ~Inluv~
> 
> 
> 
> ntaylor5020 said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!!! GOD IS GOOD
> 
> soooooooooooooooooooooooo.........I also tested........and.......got two pink lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its nine days post ovulation and it was really faint, but we both saw it and are estatic! I dont wanna get my hopes up so I'm gonna retest in a couple of days:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you sooo much In LUV! I am so excited and afraid because I did not think this was our month and I went out ( out of depression) and had a glass of wine but I'm praying everything is fine..I will keep you posted and you HAVE to keep us posted on your new addition as well!!!! You deserve it!!!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im just so fricken excited for you two! Makes me wanna go and get pregnant again:winkwink:. Ok not really but you know what Im saying:haha:


----------



## Vrainoire

congrats Ntaylor!! wow what a blessing in AATTC!! like Mrsckc said I wish you both a healthy and Happy 9 months:happydance:


----------



## floppyears

Congrats ladies!!!!!! God is good and worthy to be praised!!!!!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats InLuv and NTaylor!!! So happy for you both. :) Wishing you a happy and healthy full term! This so exciting. :) Can't wait to see the updates as you both progress on your journeys. Also special prayers going up for you InLuv :)

MrsKc that's one thing I admire about new mothers the ability to juggle while having so many balls up in the air at the same time. But I think it's okay to relax before you get into the full swing of things. It's good you got to get out on a nice days.


I hope all is going well with everyone!


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> Im just so fricken excited for you two! Makes me wanna go and get pregnant again:winkwink:. Ok not really but you know what Im saying:haha:

LOL.....stop it mrskcbrown! I do understand, it's the "journey" that is missed lol.............


----------



## FutureMommie

Wow! 2 BFP's Congrats! 

InLuv- I'm so happy for you, you kept a postive attitude thru this entire process! I'm praying for you

Ntaylor- Congrats to you too!!! you guys can go thru your pg together. I can't wait to read all of your updates, I hope that you will both allow us to go thru your pg's with you.

MrsKC- I'm sure you will have it all very organized soon, and your be able to shop and do whatever with your little one. It will all come back to you.

AFM- I got a bfn on Saturday, so just waiting on AF to show. Ugh, not sure how I really feel but moving 0n none the less. Back to injections and IUI's I guess.


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> Wow! 2 BFP's Congrats!
> 
> InLuv- I'm so happy for you, you kept a postive attitude thru this entire process! I'm praying for you
> 
> Ntaylor- Congrats to you too!!! you guys can go thru your pg together. I can't wait to read all of your updates, I hope that you will both allow us to go thru your pg's with you.
> 
> MrsKC- I'm sure you will have it all very organized soon, and your be able to shop and do whatever with your little one. It will all come back to you.
> 
> AFM- I got a bfn on Saturday, so just waiting on AF to show. Ugh, not sure how I really feel but moving 0n none the less. Back to injections and IUI's I guess.

Thank you Futuremommie, 

Praise is due first and foremost to God! He allowed me to keep a good attitude and settled spirit. Then it happened! Your turn is next!! :thumbup:

I did add MACA to my diet (in large amounts) which is known to aid in infertility. See what you think about the supplement, it could not hurt.

~Inluv~


----------



## ntaylor5020

Hey ladies!! So i retested this morning and........:bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance: I HAVE ALREADY MADE A PRENATAL APPT. THE FUNNY THING IS, I HAD A APPT NEXT WEEK TO FIND OUT IF I WAS INFERTILE!!!! GOD HAD HEARD MY PRAYERS AND I THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR BEING MY SUPPORT. 

NOW. IN LUV.HOW DO YOU GET THOSE LITTLE CHARTS AT THE BOTTOM TELLING HOW FAR ALONG YOU ARE??? I LOVE YOURS


----------



## ntaylor5020

FutureMommie said:


> Wow! 2 BFP's Congrats!
> 
> InLuv- I'm so happy for you, you kept a postive attitude thru this entire process! I'm praying for you
> 
> Ntaylor- Congrats to you too!!! you guys can go thru your pg together. I can't wait to read all of your updates, I hope that you will both allow us to go thru your pg's with you.
> 
> MrsKC- I'm sure you will have it all very organized soon, and your be able to shop and do whatever with your little one. It will all come back to you.
> 
> AFM- I got a bfn on Saturday, so just waiting on AF to show. Ugh, not sure how I really feel but moving 0n none the less. Back to injections and IUI's I guess.


Keep your head up, I definately know how you feel and I also know what God can do, you will get everthing you deserve and will be a better mother for it!:hugs:


----------



## InLuv2

ntaylor5020 said:


> Hey ladies!! So i retested this morning and........:bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance: I HAVE ALREADY MADE A PRENATAL APPT. THE FUNNY THING IS, I HAD A APPT NEXT WEEK TO FIND OUT IF I WAS INFERTILE!!!! GOD HAD HEARD MY PRAYERS AND I THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR BEING MY SUPPORT.
> 
> NOW. IN LUV.HOW DO YOU GET THOSE LITTLE CHARTS AT THE BOTTOM TELLING HOW FAR ALONG YOU ARE??? I LOVE YOURS

YEAYYYYYYYYYEH!!

Whooooohoooooooo!

Google pregnancy tickers and all sorts of links pop up. If you see a style you like then you enter your info (i.e. last date of period) then you copy and paste the code into your signature box.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ntaylor: I made a prenatal appt immediately when I found out I was preggo with Malcolm. I saw the DR like 2 days later. I was like 4 weeks and 4 days...I believe.

Inluv: Yes I miss the journey. DH and I dont use protection of any sort, not condoms or birth control. We just allow God to bless us as he sees fit. So if it happens again really soon, so be it!

Futuremommie: I know how stressful this can be especially when other get their BFPs but I want you to remember that God has not forgotten you. Its coming, its coming! Has DH been tested? Is all well in his area? I know my DH had to go to a male fertility specialist and he had to take these pills and drink lots of water to make his sperm liquidy. DR said it was too "thick". Also he had to take cialis because sometimes he would have "stage fright" but we soon found out that it was just the stress of TTC because he has NO problems now. Keep me posted!


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> Ntaylor: I made a prenatal appt immediately when I found out I was preggo with Malcolm. I saw the DR like 2 days later. I was like 4 weeks and 4 days...I believe.
> 
> Inluv: Yes I miss the journey. DH and I dont use protection of any sort, not condoms or birth control. We just allow God to bless us as he sees fit. So if it happens again really soon, so be it!
> 
> Futuremommie: I know how stressful this can be especially when other get their BFPs but I want you to remember that God has not forgotten you. Its coming, its coming! Has DH been tested? Is all well in his area? I know my DH had to go to a male fertility specialist and he had to take these pills and drink lots of water to make his sperm liquidy. DR said it was too "thick". Also he had to take cialis because sometimes he would have "stage fright" but we soon found out that it was just the stress of TTC because he has NO problems now. Keep me posted!

Mrskcbrown:
I LOVE THE T-SHIRT ON MALCOLM-4 REAL! so darn cute (or shall i say handsome).

Ahhh....so you may be back with us (preggos) ;) My hubbs wants two little ones versus one for companionship. So I'm going to get the party started and over soon enough lol..... Plus we have to get our monies worth from that expensive tubal reversal.

~Inluv~


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Ntaylor: I made a prenatal appt immediately when I found out I was preggo with Malcolm. I saw the DR like 2 days later. I was like 4 weeks and 4 days...I believe.
> 
> Inluv: Yes I miss the journey. DH and I dont use protection of any sort, not condoms or birth control. We just allow God to bless us as he sees fit. So if it happens again really soon, so be it!
> 
> Futuremommie: I know how stressful this can be especially when other get their BFPs but I want you to remember that God has not forgotten you. Its coming, its coming! Has DH been tested? Is all well in his area? I know my DH had to go to a male fertility specialist and he had to take these pills and drink lots of water to make his sperm liquidy. DR said it was too "thick". Also he had to take cialis because sometimes he would have "stage fright" but we soon found out that it was just the stress of TTC because he has NO problems now. Keep me posted!
> 
> Mrskcbrown:
> I LOVE THE T-SHIRT ON MALCOLM-4 REAL! so darn cute (or shall i say handsome).
> 
> Ahhh....so you may be back with us (preggos) ;) My hubbs wants two little ones versus one for companionship. So I'm going to get the party started on over soon enough lol..... Plus we have to get our monies worth from that expensive tubal reversal.
> 
> ~Inluv~Click to expand...

Yep I just may be, but I truly dont mind. I want Malcolm to have a playmate close in age since my daughter is 10 yrs older.:winkwink:

Thanks about the shirt. I got it at Old Navy for about 2 bucks! It was on clearance and I had to have it! He can barely fit it as its 0-3 months and he wears 3 months, so Im trying to squeeze him into all the 0-3 month clothing that i have. Im sure the TR was expensive!!!:dohh:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Ladies..my ultrasound is tomorrow..so i should have my answers..i'll let you know what the verdict is as soon as I'm done


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- dh has been check and all is well with him and his little swimmers. I'm just trying to remain in a positive place although I have my days! 

I am truly happy for you InLuv and Ntaylor and I hope that I am joining you ladies soon. I hope you will keep us posted on your progress, I'm excited for you two.

Vrain- Finally! you can get some answers! Yay!!


----------



## ready4onemore

InLuv and Ntaylor, Congrats lady. I pray for you both to have a happy and healthy 9 months. Be blessed.

Vrain, I hope all goes well with the ultrasound.

Mrsk, I just want to hold and squeeze little Malcolm. He is so doggone cute.

Future, our time is coming. I really pray and hope it comes soon.


----------



## Vrainoire

So I got the ultrasound..i was thinking i would have answers today..but i didn't so i'm kinda pissed..the ultrasound tech. said she couldn't tell me if she saw anything...i just wanted to know if i had any abnormal growths..smh..i feel like i can't win for losing sometimes


----------



## mrskcbrown

@future: thats great to hear that all is well with hubby! Its bound to happen!

@rdy: thanks! Wish all of you all could meet him!

@vrain: So is the dr going to tell you what the tech saw?


----------



## Vrainoire

Mrskc..yes but on a later day..the only thing the tech told me was that she was getting some good pictures..like i care..i just want to know whats wrong


----------



## sincerevon

Hi ladies! Wow! I sure do have some catching up to do. I'm going to try to read everything that I missed.

Mrskc, congrats on the birth of Malcolm! He is so handsome!

And all the ladies that received BFP's CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To those waiting, you are in my prayers. Just know that miracles can and do happen!


----------



## Vrainoire

Sincerevon you're default pic is too cute


----------



## mrskcbrown

sincerevon said:


> Hi ladies! Wow! I sure do have some catching up to do. I'm going to try to read everything that I missed.
> 
> Mrskc, congrats on the birth of Malcolm! He is so handsome!
> 
> And all the ladies that received BFP's CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> To those waiting, you are in my prayers. Just know that miracles can and do happen!

Thanks Sincerevon! I was hoping that you hadnt left us. I know balancing motherhood can be hard though. Your baby girl is so precious in that pic!:cloud9:


----------



## fragglerock

Vrainoire said:


> So I got the ultrasound..i was thinking i would have answers today..but i didn't so i'm kinda pissed..the ultrasound tech. said she couldn't tell me if she saw anything...i just wanted to know if i had any abnormal growths..smh..i feel like i can't win for losing sometimes

Ugh, I feel your pain, the same thing happened to me and then I had to wait another week to go over the results with my doctor! It is really frustrating, but try to hang in there, your answers are coming!


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> So I got the ultrasound..i was thinking i would have answers today..but i didn't so i'm kinda pissed..the ultrasound tech. said she couldn't tell me if she saw anything...i just wanted to know if i had any abnormal growths..smh..i feel like i can't win for losing sometimes

:hugs: I hope you find some answers out soon, my love. :hugs:


----------



## fragglerock

OMG, what a day I had yesterday! It started off fine, took the kids to see a movie with some friends, came home played some Wii and took a nap. After dinner I took the kids to get ice cream but before that I went to Walgreens to pick up a box of FRERs. That is the only thing I bought and the clerk (an older black gentlemen) had a lot to say about it.

Clerk: Wow, what's with all the pregnancy tests today, I've sold about five of them since I've been here and it's only been half an hour!
Me: Ha, ha well it is spring time
Clerk: Is there some kind of pregnancy pact going on with you young girls?
Me: Well, I don't know anything about a pregnancy pact and I'm not that young
Clerk: Please, what you call young and what I call young are two completely different things. You can't be any older the twenty!
Me: Ha, ha actually what you call young and what I call young are exactly the same thing and I'm actually 35.
Clerk: What, well knock me over! You don't look a day over twenty.
Me: Thanks!
Clerk: Course I should've known, you know what they say, black don't crack!
Me: Yes, that is what they, well have a nice evening
Clerk: You too and good luck, I hope you get what you want out of this here test.

:rofl: I swear he was hilarious! I do get that I look young for my age alot (I get carded for buying beer all the time), but this clerk just made my day for some reason. Which was good cause it was about to get a whole lot worse.

After we got home from getting ice cream, I started feeling really bad. The pain in my ovary was getting much worse and it was radiating to my back. I was nauseous and my low grade fever turned into a full grade fever. I finally called DH to ask him when he would be home because I needed to go to the urgent care clinic. Luckily he was right down the street and we all drove to the clinic together. I wanted to drive myself so the kids could stay home, but DH was having none of it. Long story short, I have a freaking kidney infection! Which is really odd because although I was peeing alot, it never hurt or burned when I went. Anyway, they did a pregnancy test there, which of course was negative and now I'm on a round of antibiotics. And as if to further dash my pregnancy hopes my temp plummeted below my coverline this morning. Oddly enough, I'm not really that upset about it. At least I know I'm not crazy and I wasn't imagining all those symptoms. The peeing, backache, nausea, ovary pain and frequent urination were real and I'm not some mad TTC lady with a whole bunch of made up symptoms. Phew!

So now I'm just waiting for :witch: to show up. I'm going to take a break for this next cycle for two reasons. One, I really don't want a Christmas baby and two, I want to get the whole mess with my endometrial lining cleared up before I start again. So hopefully I will be ready to go again in May.


----------



## Vrainoire

Fraggle- i hope af doesn't show up for you..i really hope everyone gets their bfp


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi ladies,i've missed alot,my life is so stressed right now I hardly have time for myself,hope to catch up on what has been goin on with you ladies,any resent BFP's?congrats to all our new mommies nad will be visiting your journals to say hi soon,As for me,been busy raising my 16 yr old nephew who wants to come and live with us,so i'm trying it out to see what happens also have to deal with my 12 yr old nephew who also lives with us,Had some blood tests done and go for the results on the 24th to see if I have a hormonal problem,hope that we can get PG soon


----------



## Vrainoire

question..if there was a heart beat during my ultrasound would it have been mine?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Vrainoire said:


> question..if there was a heart beat during my ultrasound would it have been mine?

Hmm its a possibility it could have been yours. I know when I would go to my prenatal appts she could detect my HB with the doppler but I cant remember on the ultrasound:shrug:. Hopefully if she saw or heard something like that she would share it with you, I hope.:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

well she turned the sound on and i heard a heartbeat she turned it off ..sge told me she couldn't say if she saw anything but she reassured me that she was getting some good pictures..idk what that meant since she was supposed to be looking for abnormal growths...two nurse friends of mine told me that i wasn't hearing my heartbeat, one told me that it was mine, and a BNB buddy said that it was my abdominal artery


----------



## Vrainoire

sorry ladies but my mind is really going crazy right now, i'm going google crazy..


----------



## fragglerock

Ack, don't google! Google is not your friend! I repeat google is not your friend! That being said, I always google and I always end up regretting it. Does that stop me from googling again? Nope, it most definitely does not.


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks Fraggle!lol i actually want google to tell me that it was my heartbeat because everyone i know is telling me that it wasn't


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Greetings Sistas!! I was so happy to see this post. I am very new to website and still learning. So a little about me... I have been married for just over 8 months to the same man that I've been dating since highschool. I am 23 so it's hasn't been terribly long but long enough for people to still be surprised. lol. Anywho, we have talked about children since before we were married, but knew that it would be best to wait until after. We have decided that i should stop taking BCP last month. I am currently waiting for any signs of anything. My last cycle started on the 15th of February and I still have not started my next one. I took a couple of pregnancy test and they were negative :-( My doctor said for me to stop wasting my money on pregnancy test and just wait around to see if AF will come. Well he is a man, so that was easy for him to say. Needless to say, I am switching OB/GYN to my old one, who was a lady. She should be a little more sensitive. 

Wow, that was a lot. I guess i've been waiting to get that off of my chest. I don't really have anyone, other than my husband to talk to about ttc. My family isn't very supportive or understanding of the fact that we are ready to have children.

Hope to get to know you all better


----------



## fragglerock

The :witch: got me three days early! She arrived without all of her usual fanfare too. No cramps, no migraine, nothing! She snuck up on me all :ninja: like! :growlmad: Which leads me to believe that FF got my O date all wrong. In the six plus years I've been charting, I have always, always had a 14 day luteal phase, now all of a sudden it's only 11 days long? I don't think so. So if my O date was off, it means that our was way off and I never even stood a chance in the first place.:dohh:


----------



## Vrainoire

Fragile- sorry that the witch got you :-(
Readytobe- welcome! Glad someone else close to my age has joined this thread, i'll be 22 in may


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready2beMommie- Welcome to the thread. Sometimes when you have been on bc for a while it takes a while for you system to regulate. I hope AF shows for you soon so that you can get this party started. Good luck I hope your get your bfp soon.

Fraggle- sorry AF showed, she showed for me yesterday.


----------



## InLuv2

Welcome Ready2B
:hug:

Vrai: Are you saying that we are old? lol....... it's definitely good that you have someone close to your age,i do understand! It's makes the journey & experience a bit more similar in nature.

How's everyone else?

AFM-I had my first HCG & Progesterone test on yesterday. Awaiting results. I have to have these performed for 4-5 weeks to make sure everything is moving according to his will. Ultrasound to follow. Nassau(edited-oops thinking about spring break lol) Nausea has moved into my world, but i am happy to have it. Makes me feel like everything is ok.


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> Ready2beMommie- Welcome to the thread. Sometimes when you have been on bc for a while it takes a while for you system to regulate. I hope AF shows for you soon so that you can get this party started. Good luck I hope your get your bfp soon.
> 
> Fraggle- sorry AF showed, she showed for me yesterday.


FutureMommie,
Don't give up! Keep trying and God will keep working with you trust and believe that. I am a witness. I was told by doctors (confirmed by lab) that I had severe scar tissue on my tubes, uterus, etc...and that my chances of conceiving went from excellent to okay/good. However, when God spoke I got a BFP! Keep believing.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Welcome Ready2B!!!

Vrain, I hope you find out some answers fast. I am with Fraggle stay away from google. Although, I use it for everything. LOL

Inluv, I am so happy for you. You will have a blessed and healthy 9 months. 

Future, I am so sorry about the witch coming. :hugs:

Afm, nothing to report. I will be visiting my niece in Minnesota for a few days so if I am MIA that is why. I leave tomorrow and return next week. I am excited about going but it is still very :cold: there. Dang it, it is 74 degrees here in Texas. LOL


----------



## fragglerock

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Welcome Ready2B!!!
> 
> Vrain, I hope you find out some answers fast. I am with Fraggle stay away from google. Although, I use it for everything. LOL
> 
> Inluv, I am so happy for you. You will have a blessed and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Future, I am so sorry about the witch coming. :hugs:
> 
> Afm, nothing to report. I will be visiting my niece in Minnesota for a few days so if I am MIA that is why. I leave tomorrow and return next week. I am excited about going but it is still very :cold: there. Dang it, it is 74 degrees here in Texas. LOL

I'm in Texas too! I can't stand cold weahter either, my MIL lives in Lake Tahoe and when we go visit her, I've pretty much had enough by the second day.


----------



## Vrainoire

Ready- i know but i'm kind of in hopes of finding something different from what i'm being told..ulltimately my doctor knows and I should find out tomorrow but i've asked every nurse i know and they've all told me that if i heard a heartbeat it wasn't mine..i should have asked but i wasn't there for a pregnancy ultrasound so the thought of me being pregnant never occured..i'm very concerned if i am..i've been drinking and i'm in a firefighting course and that is strenuous training..


----------



## ready4onemore

Fraggle, what part of Texas? I am close to Houston.

Vrain, just know that if your are preggo and they heard a heartbeat then good. God has plans that is beyond any of ours so just know that He knew you would take that Firefighter course before you did. :winkwink:


----------



## ntaylor5020

Hello ladies! Just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing!!!

Welcome ReadyToBE!! 

future Im sorry that old witch showed up on you , she can really put a damper on things but it will happen when you least expect it (trust me):thumbup:

vrainoire, that sounds like it could be a baby in that oven, hope you find out soon! 

In luv, I still havent found out how to do that ticker. I went on the site and made the ticker but cannot copy and paste it:shrug:

As for me, I dont have hardly ANY symptoms so I have been on this pee on a stick rampage:test::test: and I think I have totaled seven test that are screaming YOUR PREGNANT!!! I thought that I would be at ease but now all I worry about is everything ok, my doctor does not want to see me until I'm 6 weeks along (I'm only 3 weeks and 3 days)..and to top things off, EVERYBODY KNOWS thanks to my mom:growlmad:


----------



## Vrainoire

Well we all know I want a baby but i'm not getting my hopes up..cuz with my luck its nothing..they may tell me i'm infertile...ugh!! sorry for being a Debby Downer


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well!

RDY: have a nice trip and yes it is cold in Minnesota so bundle up!
Vrain: I hope that was a HB that you heard. God can do anything!


Today was very nice so I took the kids to the Cotton Museum in Memphis. It was a nice learning experience. Then we went to the mall and I let my daughter buy some things she wanted. She is in love with Abercrombie and fitch store:wacko:. Malcolm hates his car seat. He is quiet when he is in the car and its moving but the moment we sit still too long he is hollering until he is red in the face. Needless to say he hated it at the mall too. He would sit a few mins, then holler and I had to carry him around the mall....finally he went to sleep. I was exhausted, couldnt shop for myself, so we got my daughters stuff and then left:wacko:!

My daughter and I were at the Wendys in the mall and this black lady walks up to me and says, "awhhh, how old is the baby? I said 3 weeks. She said what? You are going to have pnemonia! What are you doing out of of the house with him? Looking at me with an angry face. I said, Well last time I checked this was my baby:growlmad:, and I can do whatever I please with him." Then I continued to order my daughters food. She had some nerve.

I know "back in the day" you would stay in the house for 6 weeks, probably in the dark...whatever. I do what I want to do with my kids and I aint sitting up in no house all day watching TV!:growlmad:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

mrskcbrown-- THAT IS FUNNY!!!!

Just checkin in ladies STILL no cycle---
Welcome ReadyToBe
Future- I am praying for you lady :-D


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

fragglerock said:


> Ack, don't google! Google is not your friend! I repeat google is not your friend! That being said, I always google and I always end up regretting it. Does that stop me from googling again? Nope, it most definitely does not.

Thats funny I am a googler as well. BUT thats how I found you guys! :kiss:


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome Ready2Bmommie! So good to have you. This group is great you will love it.

Vrain I'm praying for you. :hug: So sorry there's a delay. I feel your frustration. Sometimes we just need an answer. Prolonging this makes it worse when you're already unsure of what's going on in the first place! But hang in there.

Fraggle sorry about AF. I hope you are recovering well from your kidney infection. I know that must have been scary.

Futurmommie :hug: Sorry about AF. We all have our ups and downs. The good news is DH is doing well which eliminates 1/2 the possible barriers. I'm still praying for you and cheering you alongl. Before you know it BFP will be here. :)

[email protected] the nassau/nauseous mix up. That really made me laugh. 

I am so happy there are two of you with BFP! A &AF thread was overdue for an announcement. :)

MrsKC I so love Malcom's Run DMC shirt. So cute. Lol
I can't believe it's been 2 weeks!

AFM, bleh. Usually when AF is on her way I feel a shooting pain down my leg, my boobs get tender I get naseous and I want to eat everything undersun. I've already had some of those symptoms. Staying positive though. Only a few more days to go. I'm thinking about testing early.


To all the ladies still trying and waiting babywishes to you all. Our time will come! :)
To all expectant mommy to be's Happy and Healthy all the way through. :)
To new moms kiss the babies for me. :) They are so precious. Truly a blessing.


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> My daughter and I were at the Wendys in the mall and this black lady walks up to me and says, "awhhh, how old is the baby? I said 3 weeks. She said what? You are going to have pnemonia! What are you doing out of of the house with him? Looking at me with an angry face. I said, Well last time I checked this was my baby:growlmad:, and I can do whatever I please with him." Then I continued to order my daughters food. She had some nerve.
> 
> I know "back in the day" you would stay in the house for 6 weeks, probably in the dark...whatever. I do what I want to do with my kids and I aint sitting up in no house all day watching TV!:growlmad:

LMBO that made my day!!

Today at work one of the employees committed sucide. He jumped out of one of the parking garages. So sad. Please pray for his family. They did not give any details and I am off until the 28th so I don't know much.


----------



## fragglerock

ready4onemore - OMG, that is just awful I will definitely keep them in my prayers.

I am in San Antonio, BTW. My parents used to live in Frisco and my step-sister still lives in Houston.

Vrainoire - When is your doctors appointment? I hope you don't have to wait too much longer.

mrskcbrown - Don't you hate it when strangers comment on what you do with your children? Same thing happened to me when I had DS and it was the middle of September in Texas and hotter then nine kinds of hell outside! How's he going to catch pneumonia in a 100 degree weather?

I went to a Bon Jovi concert last light with my friends and had a blast. I was standing in line for a beer and the guy serving them asked me: "You're the first black person I've seen all night. You LIKE this kind of music?" So I said, "just because I'm black doesn't mean the only music I listen to is rap and R&B, I like a little bit of everything." When I went back to my seat I told my friends about it and we started looking around for other black people and sure enough it did seem like I was the only black person there! I didn't care though, I'm used to it and I loves me some Bon Jovi! O:)


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- OMG! thank you for that laugh I needed it and yes back in the day I don't think they left the house for months. You told her exactly what I would have told her! LMBO!

Regal- Thanks for praying for me and I am returning the favor for all off us future mommies. Our time is coming! Don't give up this cycle keep a positive mental attitude. 

Fraggle- don't you had when people trying to put you in a box? ugh! Glad you enjoyed your concert.

Ready- that is horrible news! We never know what someone could be going thru.

afm- I went in for an ultrasound today and all is clear so I start my injections tonight 200 iu of follistim. I'm praying that this is it for me becuase the next step is IVF but I do now that God has been known to show up at the 11th hour.


----------



## InLuv2

ntaylor5020 said:


> Hello ladies! Just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing!!!
> 
> Welcome ReadyToBE!!
> 
> future Im sorry that old witch showed up on you , she can really put a damper on things but it will happen when you least expect it (trust me):thumbup:
> 
> vrainoire, that sounds like it could be a baby in that oven, hope you find out soon!
> 
> In luv, I still havent found out how to do that ticker. I went on the site and made the ticker but cannot copy and paste it:shrug:
> 
> As for me, I dont have hardly ANY symptoms so I have been on this pee on a stick rampage:test::test: and I think I have totaled seven test that are screaming YOUR PREGNANT!!! I thought that I would be at ease but now all I worry about is everything ok, my doctor does not want to see me until I'm 6 weeks along (I'm only 3 weeks and 3 days)..and to top things off, EVERYBODY KNOWS thanks to my mom:growlmad:

Ntaylor, 3 weeks 3 days? Are you sure mommie? :) my lmp was 2/9/2011 and I'm approaching 6weeks. Just want to make sure you are cheating yourself from being seen by the doc.

Try thebump.com their tickers are a bit easier (choose the one for Ez boards and BB). right click code, copy, paste and save into your signature.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yeah ntaylor you should be a bit further:winkwink:.

Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies how's everyone doing? I guess I will know something tomorrow I've been calling my doctor everyday since the ultrasound I think she's avoiding me lol she says she hasn't looked at my files yet, just my luck. But on another note a fellow bnb member has me pretty convinced that I'm not preggo. I just had never had an ultra sound before so I didn't know whether they always turn the sound on or not. Anywho hope all is well.


----------



## Nightnurse

*A week or 2 before I know if I AF will turn up this time or I will finally become lucky,please pray for me that I get my BFP this month ladies*


----------



## Regalpeas

Awww Vrain I hate when doctors do that! Fx and praying Nightnurse.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nightnurse: You are definitely in my prayers. I know how earnestly you want this BFP! I pray that God blesses you!


----------



## Regalpeas

Futuremommie glad your ultrasound went well. I pray this is it for you too!!! There are so many success stories out there it's unbelievable. Just keep the faith!


----------



## Ready2BMommie

I will be praying for you, Night nurse!!! I really hope you get the BFP!

I am also praying for you, Vrain. I hope your situation clears up soon and you get some answers.


----------



## Vrainoire

Thanks I'm ready for some answers so that I could start treatment... I seem to be developing a sensitivity to light just walking outside makes my head tight and my eyes hurt


----------



## ntaylor5020

Hey ladies, ive been out of town but lmp was 2/20/11. I ovulated around the 4th or 5th of march. I tested at 9dpo. So I gave done 3 tickers and talked to my doc and they seem to think its right...i hope im not going crazy!


----------



## Tina Bee

Hey everyone! I'd like to join. My hubby and i are ttc with anovulation & amenorrhea. I have suspected pcos, but i think my problem is my weight. Im too heavy. I hope everyone is having a good sunday.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies how's everyone doing? I guess I will know something tomorrow I've been calling my doctor everyday since the ultrasound I think she's avoiding me lol she says she hasn't looked at my files yet, just my luck. But on another note a fellow bnb member has me pretty convinced that I'm not preggo. I just had never had an ultra sound before so I didn't know whether they always turn the sound on or not. Anywho hope all is well.


My doc did the same thing I harassed her though... :flower:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Tina Bee said:


> Hey everyone! I'd like to join. My hubby and i are ttc with anovulation & amenorrhea. I have suspected pcos, but i think my problem is my weight. Im too heavy. I hope everyone is having a good sunday.

WELCOME WELCOME!!!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Oh yeah update--
You all know I haven't seen the witch since Jan 31. Well that was the last first day. I am frustrated since my HSG test is the last step in between me and the IUI! I tested and negative. So I called the Dr's office and they said to come in for a blood pregnancy test they they will give some pill to induce a cycle. So we shall see how that goes....


----------



## Tina Bee

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Oh yeah update--
> You all know I haven't seen the witch since Jan 31. Well that was the last first day. I am frustrated since my HSG test is the last step in between me and the IUI! I tested and negative. So I called the Dr's office and they said to come in for a blood pregnancy test they they will give some pill to induce a cycle. So we shall see how that goes....

I bet they're going to take Provera. Have you ever taken it before?


----------



## Vrainoire

Tina Bee said:


> Hey everyone! I'd like to join. My hubby and i are ttc with anovulation & amenorrhea. I have suspected pcos, but i think my problem is my weight. Im too heavy. I hope everyone is having a good sunday.

Ugh!! I know the feeling! Anovulation and amenorrhea were my diagnosis when I missed 4months now it's metrorraghia and between those I've gained like 20-30 pounds... It kinda feels like you can't win for losing


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Tina Bee!

I too had amenorrhea and anovulation and yes I was heavy too. In the 200s at the time. The DR diagnosed me with PCOS and I have to take Metformin in order for me to ovulate. Once they got me to ovulate on a regular basis with the pills, I did end up getting my BFP. So because you are heavy does not automatically put you out of the running. I think just finding the right dr and diagnosis is key. Good luck and praying for you!:hugs:

AFM, yesterday went bowling with my sorors and today we had a church service we attended. Its our finerwomanhood month. It was Malcolms first day at church and he did well until the end, when he pooped:wacko:. Otherwise all is well and boy is it getting hot here in the south:cloud9:!


----------



## Vrainoire

mrskcbrown said:


> AFM, yesterday went bowling with my sorors and today we had a church service we attended. Its our finerwomanhood month. It was Malcolms first day at church and he did well until the end, when he pooped:wacko:. Otherwise all is well and boy is it getting hot here in the south:cloud9:!

You are soo right about this heat!! and to think its just the first day of spring and in SC August is our hottest month


----------



## Tina Bee

Vrainoire said:


> Tina Bee said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I'd like to join. My hubby and i are ttc with anovulation & amenorrhea. I have suspected pcos, but i think my problem is my weight. Im too heavy. I hope everyone is having a good sunday.
> 
> Ugh!! I know the feeling! Anovulation and amenorrhea were my diagnosis when I missed 4months now it's metrorraghia and between those I've gained like 20-30 pounds... It kinda feels like you can't win for losingClick to expand...


That's exactly how I feel. Its extremely frustrating. Thank God I ovulate with clomid because I'd feel completely useless. I'm still waiting for my bfp though.

The weight gain sucks the most. I gained 60 pounds in two months and my periods stopped completely back in Oct. 2010.


----------



## Tina Bee

mrskcbrown said:


> Welcome Tina Bee!
> 
> I too had amenorrhea and anovulation and yes I was heavy too. In the 200s at the time. The DR diagnosed me with PCOS and I have to take Metformin in order for me to ovulate. Once they got me to ovulate on a regular basis with the pills, I did end up getting my BFP. So because you are heavy does not automatically put you out of the running. I think just finding the right dr and diagnosis is key. Good luck and praying for you!:hugs:
> 
> AFM, yesterday went bowling with my sorors and today we had a church service we attended. Its our finerwomanhood month. It was Malcolms first day at church and he did well until the end, when he pooped:wacko:. Otherwise all is well and boy is it getting hot here in the south:cloud9:!


Your story inspires me. I have suspected PCOS, but for now my OB/GYN put me as anovulatory with amenorrhea. I've done 2 rounds of clomid and ovulated both times, but no BFP. Its very discouraging.


----------



## Vrainoire

@Tina_Bee you'll get your BFP!! and if its a month where you don't(hopefully not) these wonderful ladies will be here to support and uplift you, as they have for me!


----------



## Tina Bee

Vrainoire said:


> @Tina_Bee you'll get your BFP!! and if its a month where you don't(hopefully not) these wonderful ladies will be here to support and uplift you, as they have for me!

Thanks.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Tina Bee said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Tina Bee!
> 
> I too had amenorrhea and anovulation and yes I was heavy too. In the 200s at the time. The DR diagnosed me with PCOS and I have to take Metformin in order for me to ovulate. Once they got me to ovulate on a regular basis with the pills, I did end up getting my BFP. So because you are heavy does not automatically put you out of the running. I think just finding the right dr and diagnosis is key. Good luck and praying for you!:hugs:
> 
> AFM, yesterday went bowling with my sorors and today we had a church service we attended. Its our finerwomanhood month. It was Malcolms first day at church and he did well until the end, when he pooped:wacko:. Otherwise all is well and boy is it getting hot here in the south:cloud9:!
> 
> 
> Your story inspires me. I have suspected PCOS, but for now my OB/GYN put me as anovulatory with amenorrhea. I've done 2 rounds of clomid and ovulated both times, but no BFP. Its very discouraging.Click to expand...

I took clomid so many times:nope: and nothing! Absolutely nothing. I would ovulate but my numbers would be low when they checked me at the DRs. It wasnt until I was finally put on metformin that I did ovulate. I am 36 and I have had PCOS since I was a teenager and no one seemed to diagnose this:growlmad:. They would constantly try to give me birth control pills which were doing nothing for conception duh!!! I kept searching until I finally found a dr that listened to me. 16 months later a BFP and almost 10 months after that a baby. So a total of 26 months but God is able! We want another and since DH is 37 and Im 36 we are going to start as soon as DR gives us the go ahead:blush:.

Dont give up hope:hugs:!


----------



## Vrainoire

Thats how I feel about the birth control pills prescribed to regulate my cycles..it won't help me conceive and it still wont treat whatever is causing the metrorrhagia


----------



## Nightnurse

Good luck to all my TTC friends


----------



## InLuv2

Welcome Tina Bee!



Ladies, just stopping in to say hello. AFM-I have been:sad2: SICK as a dog!! I forgot all about how bad this morning, noon, and evening sickness can be. This is day no. 4 and i'm hurting. Been in the bed all weekend, ALL weekend. 

I'm trying to muster up strength to go over to the lab today for bloodwork. I will cancel all of my other affairs, this is just too much. :(

This will be it for my hubbs and I (one shared child) we decided this weekend that this is IT.

Take care ladies, will be back when feeling better.:cry:


----------



## ntaylor5020

InLuv2 said:


> Welcome Tina Bee!
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, just stopping in to say hello. AFM-I have been:sad2: SICK as a dog!! I forgot all about how bad this morning, noon, and evening sickness can be. This is day no. 4 and i'm hurting. Been in the bed all weekend, ALL weekend.
> 
> I'm trying to muster up strength to go over to the lab today for bloodwork. I will cancel all of my other affairs, this is just too much. :(
> 
> This will be it for my hubbs and I (one shared child) we decided this weekend that this is IT.
> 
> Take care ladies, will be back when feeling better.:cry:

Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well:hugs:...I havent gotten sick yet but my breast are UNTOUCHABLE they are so sore!!! Hope you feel better soon sweetie


----------



## ntaylor5020

Welcome Tina B!!! you are in a place where the women are very suppotive and I know you will get your BFP soon!!

Mrskc..how exciting to be able to take that little one to church and start him out right!!


----------



## Nightnurse

Hope the MS holds up soon INLUV2


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey everyone so I found the cause my metrorrhagia.. she said the lining of my uterus is outrageously thick..so now they say i have to have an edometrial biopsy to see if its cancerous..all of this probably explains why i haven't been able to concieve..


----------



## fragglerock

Vrainoire - That is why I had to get a second ultrasound because my lining was too thick. Are they doing a hysterscopy (sp)? I don't get my official results from the second ultrasound until Thursday. We may be in the same boat though.


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome Tina B. Inluv feel better honey. Sometimes when I hear about the MS and other aspects of pregnancy I start to get nervous. :)

Vrain I am so glad you finally know. To put a name to your troubles at least gives you agency in the process to healing. I am praying that all thoughts and results of cancer will be casted out! I am praying for positive results and a strong prognosis! :hug:

Fraggle I didn't know you were going through something similar. I am praying for strong and positive results for you too.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you Vrain and fraggle!

You as well inluv!! i didnt get ms but i hear how horrible it can be. i hope u feel better soon!


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Vrainoire said:


> Hey everyone so I found the cause my metrorrhagia.. she said the lining of my uterus is outrageously thick..so now they say i have to have an edometrial biopsy to see if its cancerous..all of this probably explains why i haven't been able to concieve..

Well I am soooo happy that you now know. I can only imagine what it's like to know something is wrong, but not know why. Update us when you get the results of your biopsy. We will pray that it is not cancerous. Be strong my sista!


----------



## Ready2BMommie

fragglerock said:


> Vrainoire - That is why I had to get a second ultrasound because my lining was too thick. Are they doing a hysterscopy (sp)? I don't get my official results from the second ultrasound until Thursday. We may be in the same boat though.

Same for you, fraggle! I hope that the results do not yield anything cancerous. Praying for you as well! Be strong!!! :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

fragglerock said:


> Vrainoire - That is why I had to get a second ultrasound because my lining was too thick. Are they doing a hysterscopy (sp)? I don't get my official results from the second ultrasound until Thursday. We may be in the same boat though.

She told me that they would be doing a D&C...
I pray that we, meaning all of us in this thread, this forum, this site are freed, cured,and healed of all ailments!! We have so many mothers that never had a desire to become mothers, we have mothers who regret and loathe being mothers, and here we are women with a sincere desire to mother and birth children, every day I pray that if I'm granted this blessing I will be like Hannah and give my child or children back to the lord. I feel that many of us have the spirit of Hannah and through our diligence and our fervent prayer we will, we shall availeth much..we will become discouraged in our journey's but we can not rest there God will bless us..I know he will


----------



## Tina Bee

Im praying for you Vrain.


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv- I hope the morning sickness subsides soon, in the main time get all the rest you need.

Vrain and Fraggle- praying for you ladies that all will be well.

afm- nothing much here, just taking my injections and go in tomorrow to see how my follies are growing.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> InLuv- I hope the morning sickness subsides soon, in the main time get all the rest you need.
> 
> Vrain and Fraggle- praying for you ladies that all will be well.
> 
> afm- nothing much here, just taking my injections and go in tomorrow to see how my follies are growing.

Wishing you the best Kim! I hope that the injections and all that you have to do works this time! Praying for you!

AFM, it seems like Malcolm has been here longer than 3 weeks! Well he will be a month on friday but I think its because he gets up during the nite. I feel like I can never get enough sleep. We are getting a monitor to put in his room so he can start to sleep in there. Right now he has been sleeping with me and DH has been sleeping on the floor. Malcolm doesnt like his newborn rocker that he can sleep in, he wants to sleep on the soft bed:shrug:. I hope this all works out soon, so I can stop being so :sleep:.

Off to email the church so that we can get Malcolm dedicated and given back to the Lord.

Hope everyone is well:hugs:.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been away for so long! 

Mrsk~I don't think I ever told you congratulations! I hope labor wasn't too bad. Malcolm is a cutie! :D

Congrats on the BFPs! I'm so happy for you ladies! :happydance:

To all the ladies still awaiting their blessing, be patient...it's coming! :flower:

AFM, life has been crazy. I've been dealing with so many things that I really had to take sometime to myself. Plus, Zahra keeps me so busy. I miss DS, though. Since my mother and I still aren't talking, I only get to talk to him when he feels like calling me...and that's not very often because she's been telling him all types of horrible things about me, according to my sister. I hope to see him soon, though because I miss him dearly. Also, I don't want Z to think she's an only child. She already likes to have me all to herself lol. Things are slowly working themselves out, though so no worries. Zahra is doing well. She'll be 3 months on Monday. She babbles and grunts up a storm lol. She even fusses in her baby language lol! It's so cute. When she went to the doc at 2months she weighed 13lb 9oz so she's growing really well. I've lost almost all of my baby weight...I'm only about 4-5lbs heavier than I was before I got my bfp...my doc wants me to hold off on working out because my pelvis is still really unstable, though. I'm just hoping that I'm not one of the women that have long term damage because it's still really painful at times. The Most High is a healer, though...so I'm not really worried about it. OH and I are still working on our relationship. We have our moments but we love each other a lot.

Enough about my life, how is everyone else? I think I saw a couple of new ladies on the thread. Welcome!! 

Well, I have to go ladies...talk to you all soon. :D :flower:


----------



## fragglerock

I feel really stupid because I kept seeing AFM in a bunch of posts and I thought AFM was a person! I went looking for posts from her and everything. It wasn't until just now that I figured out that AFM stood for as for me! :haha:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Tina Bee said:


> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah update--
> You all know I haven't seen the witch since Jan 31. Well that was the last first day. I am frustrated since my HSG test is the last step in between me and the IUI! I tested and negative. So I called the Dr's office and they said to come in for a blood pregnancy test they they will give some pill to induce a cycle. So we shall see how that goes....
> 
> I bet they're going to take Provera. Have you ever taken it before?Click to expand...



Hey!
You are right they gave me povera! No I have never taken it and I am not sure what to expect. Any advice guys?:wacko:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrKC- I hope everything falls into place soon and you are able to get more sleep.

Purple- glad that you were able to pop in I've missed your post. Your little girl is beautiful! I hope you get things sorted out with you Mom soon.

Fraggle:rofl: that was so funny, I needed that laugh today

afm- went for a scan today and so far I have 3 follies on each ovary right now one is sz 22 the other's are in the 14 15 range, I have to continue on my 200 iu tonight and tomorrow and I have to add ganirellix which is suppose to help the follicle that is big not to release early. I'm thinking that I will probably have my IUI on Sunday. I'm going out of town on Saturday to see Prince which is 3 hrs away so I guess dh and I will get up at 5 the next morning and come back for the IUI if we need to.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am back. I had a wonderful time. Mall of America is huge!!!

Vrain, gald that you have some answers. 

Future, I am praying and rooting for you lady.

Purple, praying you and your mother work things out. Glad to know you are enjoying motherhood.

Fraggle, that is funny but it took me a minute to figured that out too. LOL

Mrsk, I hope little Malcolm start sleeping at night. Glad to hear you are giving him back to the Lord.

Afm, I am very tired. I flew on southwest with all those doggone stops. UGH!!!


----------



## fragglerock

FutureMommie - I am so jealous that you're going to see Prince, I've only been able to see him once and that was too long ago!


----------



## Regalpeas

Vrain thanks for your prayers. It's such a blessing that even when you are going through trials you have a positive spirit and a heart for others. :hugs:


Futuremommie fx :dust: hoping and praying for you!:flower:

Purplekisses! So good to see you back! Your daughter is beautiful. Sorry about your mother and son. I hope your mother realizes what damage she is doing and reverse her ways. Hopefully your family will be reunited soon, because this is when you need everyone most. I also pray your pain goes away soon. I know that's tough to deal with amongst other things.


Mrsk, I think it's so awesome that Malcom is getting Christened(is that what yall call it?)! God bless. Hope you post a picture or two. :)


Fraggle :rofl: Omgosh I was the same way so aint nothing wrong with it! But I thought it had something to do with Aunt Flo. I could not figure it out at first, but when I did I jumped right into the loop of it all.

...speaking of which afm, I'm15DPO. Want to test, but I realize that AF can come up to CD31 before things go into the "abnormal" zone for me. So Im hanging tight as best I can.:wacko:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Anyone know of any side effects this provera has? I always get the side effects, the nurse said it could take up to 14 days after the rx is done. Today is my second day and I think I feel cramping is this normal?


----------



## Regalpeas

Ready did you get the rest you needed?


----------



## Tina Bee

The side effects of provera are cramps. At least thats what they were for me. I always get my period 7 days after my last pill. good luck.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I didnt have any side effects with Provera. I usually got my cycle within about 5 days after I took the last pill. Sometimes I would get my cycle while I was taking it:shrug:. Hope it all works out in your favor!

AFM, trying to get Malcolm on a schedule and trying to get out the house more. I swear I know every show that comes on television:wacko:!


----------



## FutureMommie

Fraggle- I've never seen Prince so I am super excited about it although right now I feel really ugggh, the follistim injections have made me feel really bloated and achey but it's not going to stop me from enjoying it.

Regal- Thanks for the prayes hun, I'm rooting and praying for you too, you are so strong, I propably would have poas like 20 times by now. I hope AF stays away and you get your bfp!

MrsKC- I hope you can get your little one on a schedule soon! I know you're probably really tired.

Ready- get some rest!!!!

AFM- I have one more day of injections and then it's off to my re tomorrow to see when I need to trigger, I'm thinking my IUI will be on Sunday which means I will need to come back really early Sunday morning. I feel really achy and bloated right now and that really sucks, I have to be really careful not walk to fast or step down off the sidewalk the wrong way, and jarring to my stomach really hurts! My follicles seemed to be growing really well on Wednesday so I'm hoping I will have at least 3 mature follicles by tomorrow.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Fraggle- I've never seen Prince so I am super excited about it although right now I feel really ugggh, the follistim injections have made me feel really bloated and achey but it's not going to stop me from enjoying it.
> 
> Regal- Thanks for the prayes hun, I'm rooting and praying for you too, you are so strong, I propably would have poas like 20 times by now. I hope AF stays away and you get your bfp!
> 
> MrsKC- I hope you can get your little one on a schedule soon! I know you're probably really tired.
> 
> Ready- get some rest!!!!
> 
> AFM- I have one more day of injections and then it's off to my re tomorrow to see when I need to trigger, I'm thinking my IUI will be on Sunday which means I will need to come back really early Sunday morning. I feel really achy and bloated right now and that really sucks, I have to be really careful not walk to fast or step down off the sidewalk the wrong way, and jarring to my stomach really hurts! My follicles seemed to be growing really well on Wednesday so I'm hoping I will have at least 3 mature follicles by tomorrow.

Awhhh I sure do hope you feel better and that this all ends in a BFP!:hugs:


----------



## PurpleKisses

I went back a few pages to try to catch up a bit..I feel so out of the loop. :(

Fraggle! :rofl: That was funny!

Tina, I just noticed your siggy and realized that we're around the same age. I'm 24. :wave:

MrsK, don't worry, Malcolm will get on a schedule soon. I know when Zahra was 3 weeks, I felt like she had no schedule whatsoever and I was nursing her all of the time. She gradually got into a routine, though...and it works for both of us. I know how it feels to always be at home. With having such a light course load this semester, I'm almost never in class and I've kinda turned into a homemaker lol. 

Vrain, I hope your body starts to regulate itself soon. I've had time when I didn't get a period for a few months and then I'd have a really heavy period after a month of BC. I've had times when I'd spot all month long...so I know how frustrating it can be when your hormones are out of wack. Hang in there, though. :hugs:

Future, I have my f'xd for you! Have fun at the Prince concert!

Regal, I have my f'xd crossed for you as well. :hugs: 

AFM, nothing much is new. I have 45 days until graduation so I'm really excited! I'm just hoping that I can find a job...I've submitted a lot of applications but I haven't heard anything back yet so I'm just praying that something will come through. OH and I are supposed to begin couples counseling in the near future...or at least that's what we have been considering because our relationship is virtually nonexistent now. The only thing that keeps either of us from leaving is our love for Zahra. We don't really communicate anymore and when we do, it's so frustrating. I've been depressed about it for awhile and so I'm hoping that we can work things out, because it's getting to the point that I can't even remember how or why we ended up having a baby together...I've even started to question why we've been together for almost 2 1/2 years and why we were talking about getting married. I'm really praying that counseling helps.

Well ladies, I have to go. Zahra should be waking up from her nap soon and I know she's going to be hungry. I'm praying for all of you. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello Lovely Ladies!
So happy I found this thread. First and foremost, Congrats to the preggers and new Mommies. Lots of prayers to the TTC&#8217;ers. I&#8217;m not TTC just yet, but I&#8217;ve been lurking around the TTC threads trying to find a good thread, but I&#8217;ve mostly been in the WTT threads. I&#8217;ve been married for a little over 2 months and will be TTC #1 in June (ie stopping the BCP). We are waiting because this is my last semester in graduate school. I&#8217;m 34 and DH is 37. He has a DD from a previous relationship. I have no idea how easy or hard it will be to conceive, but we plan to trust in the Lord and let Him choose the right time. I&#8217;m looking forward to my journey and hope to make a few buddies along the way.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Welcome CeeDee! What are you studying? This is a wonderful thread! I pray that your TTC journey is short, but either way, these ladies are so awesome and supportive. :D

I see that you're newly married. Congratulations! I love your pic.


----------



## CeeDee

@Purple, I&#8217;m getting my MBA. It&#8217;s been 3 long years! I can&#8217;t wait to be done. Your baby girl is so adorable. Love the pic!


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple, I really love your profile pic, you little girl is so beautiful. I hope you and your oh can work it out through counseling and get back on track.

CeeDee- welcome and congrats on the MBA, I look forward to chatting with you.

AFM- Went in this morning for another ultrasound, I have 7 follicles 18, 15, 15, 21,15,23,17 and I have to take 2 more shots tonight, I trigger tomorrow night and my iui on Monday morning so my follies have a few more days to grow, I'm so excited and hopeful. I'm going to try not to stress during the 2ww and stay in a good place so I might not post as much. I'm just thankful for all the good things in my life and this would just add to it. We are going to see Prince in concert this weekend so it really works out that the IUI is on Monday so we don't have to drive back home 3.5 hrs saturday night to have the IUI on Sunday. When I called my dh to tell him the good news he said that he'd read all the info I'd left on the counter about IVF and if this didn't work that he did not want us to give up but to keep going and that if we had to spend the money to have another chance then his is all for it, he doesn't want to be regretful in 5 years that we didn't at least try! This is why I love him I don't want to think about that right now, I'm hoping that this is the cycle for us. If we need IVF i will cross that bridge when and if we come to it, in the main time, I'm thanking God for blessing me with my dh!!!


----------



## PurpleKisses

@CeeDee~ that's great! A friend of mine just graduated with her MBA last year. I know how it feels, I'm getting ready to graduate in 44days (yes, I'm counting down lol) and I'm so excited. :D

@Future~ I'm hoping this is your cycle! It's awesome that your DH is so supportive. Life is much easier when your other half (boyfriend, fiance, husband, etc) is supportive of you. 

AFM, I'm just trying to stay positive and count my blessings! My "home life" really isn't the greatest right now but every struggle is a character builder. One thing that my sister told me that has stuck with is that things will work out the way they're supposed to so I'm just trying to go with the flow and look for signs from the Most High. :)

Happy Friday everyone! :flower:


----------



## CeeDee

@FutureMommie Thanks for the welcome! Im very new to the IUI process, so I dont know what any of that means, but I will be praying that you get your :bfp: very soon. Youve had a long journey and I pray that this works for you. You have a wonderful DH.

@Purple, I totally agree, things always work out the way they are supposed too. Its so hard getting through it, but God knows whats best.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome CeeDee! This is an awesome group of ladies and Im sure you will agree soon. Congrats on your upcoming degree!:flower: Im in education and looking to get my ED.S soon, basically educational doctorate:wacko:.

@purple: I can relate to how you feel on the home life. Sometimes you wonder is it even worth it:shrug:. I know I felt that way with DS's dad. Keep praying and seeking guidance. It is awesome that you are going to counseling prior to marriage to make sure he is the one. Heck, we went before marriage and going again this monday. Good just to talk to someone objectively! There is nothing like marrying the wrong person, believe me, I know personally:nope:. Ill tell you what my friend told me when I moved to MS from IL and I was dating this guy and thought he was the "one". God moves you from one thing to the next just so he can bless you unexpectedly! Got here, we dated a while, it fizzled out and God sent me my new "king" who is now my husband! God just works in mysterious ways and I said all that to say that if your BF is not the "one" you are still worthy of having the "one". You are lovable and God will send you what you need right when you need it. Be blessed!:hugs:

@futuremommie: There is nothing like a supportive husband. I know I said it before but Im saying it again girl! Some men dont take well to all the stress and pressures of TTC. Right when we were getting to a breaking point with TTC and our relationship, God stepped in and blessed us with Malcolm. So I know its coming because you have been faithful. A fellow TTCer got her BFP today after 24 cycles!

AFM, pray for me and DH. The devil is trying to cause confusion in our relationship as it pertains to raising Malcolm. I know all things are possible with God and with the help of your prayers. I love my husband and want the best for us:cloud9:.

Malcolm is 1 month today. At this time last month, I was getting ready to push and I was 10 cm:winkwink:. Cant believe it has come and gone, but Im looking forward to watching him grow. DH is trying to make another one already, LMAO. We DTD the other day and he thinks he is the man!:haha:


----------



## InLuv2

Hey Ladies,




Were do i start? Had a long ER visit on 3/23 for severe dehydration and nausea. Thank God, they prescribed Zofran (actually the generic equivalent). I am now able to eat and drink :happydance: it had been six long days. Hats off to my hubbs who has been right by my side.

Moving on to today: 
I had an ob/gyn panel for new preggos which includes testing for HIV, herpes, hepatitis, std's you name it. Geez that gave me a headache in itself. I also had my first ultrasound (vaginal) and was able to see my little grain of rice (that was the size of our baby) Also, the heartbeat was loud and of a champion. Everything is ALL good once again but I am still having just this one additional bundle of joy vs. two.

Welcome CEEDEE, i am also a proud member of the Master's club as well. I will be finished by Sept 2011. It has only taken a year for me to get through it. As crazy as it sounds I'm going right back to school for my E.D.D. or E.D.S.

Hat's off to all of you lovies may God bless you'll according to his will.

I'm off to finish a post for class and my Subway sandwich (yummy)

:hug:

~Inluv~


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do i start? Had a long ER visit on 3/23 for severe dehydration and nausea. Thank God, they prescribed Zofran (actually the generic equivalent). I am now able to eat and drink :happydance: it had been six long days. Hats off to my hubbs who has been right by my side.
> 
> Moving on to today:
> I had an ob/gyn panel for new preggos which includes testing for HIV, herpes, hepatitis, std's you name it. Geez that gave me a headache in itself. I also had my first ultrasound (vaginal) and was able to see my little grain of rice (that was the size of our baby) Also, the heartbeat was loud and of a champion. Everything is ALL good once again but I am still having just this one additional bundle of joy vs. two.
> 
> Welcome CEEDEE, i am also a proud member of the Master's club as well. I will be finished by Sept 2011. It has only taken a year for me to get through it. As crazy as it sounds I'm going right back to school for my E.D.D. or E.D.S.
> 
> Hat's off to all of you lovies may God bless you'll according to his will.
> 
> I'm off to finish a post for class and my Subway sandwich (yummy)
> 
> :hug:
> 
> ~Inluv~

Im glad they heard a heartbeat and all is well. Any reason you are having one as opposed to two? Just curious:winkwink:.

Are you a teacher as well? You said you were going to work on your ED.S and I plan to do that as well. I teach 9th grade English.

Be blessed:cloud9:


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Saturday everyone!
@InLuv, thanks for the nice welcome. I&#8217;m so sorry to hear that you were in ER. Congrats on your ultrasound, it must have been so exciting. I&#8217;m done with school for now, I&#8217;m sure I might change my mind later.


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> InLuv2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do i start? Had a long ER visit on 3/23 for severe dehydration and nausea. Thank God, they prescribed Zofran (actually the generic equivalent). I am now able to eat and drink :happydance: it had been six long days. Hats off to my hubbs who has been right by my side.
> 
> Moving on to today:
> I had an ob/gyn panel for new preggos which includes testing for HIV, herpes, hepatitis, std's you name it. Geez that gave me a headache in itself. I also had my first ultrasound (vaginal) and was able to see my little grain of rice (that was the size of our baby) Also, the heartbeat was loud and of a champion. Everything is ALL good once again but I am still having just this one additional bundle of joy vs. two.
> 
> Welcome CEEDEE, i am also a proud member of the Master's club as well. I will be finished by Sept 2011. It has only taken a year for me to get through it. As crazy as it sounds I'm going right back to school for my E.D.D. or E.D.S.
> 
> Hat's off to all of you lovies may God bless you'll according to his will.
> 
> I'm off to finish a post for class and my Subway sandwich (yummy)
> 
> :hug:
> 
> ~Inluv~
> 
> Im glad they heard a heartbeat and all is well. Any reason you are having one as opposed to two? Just curious:winkwink:.
> 
> Are you a teacher as well? You said you were going to work on your ED.S and I plan to do that as well. I teach 9th grade English.
> 
> Be blessed:cloud9:Click to expand...

Hey MrsKcbrown,
This preggos has just started off so rough and as we were going through the severe bout of nausea/sickness I looked at my husband in tears and said "I only can go through this once" He agreed with me in my pity so I'm sticking to it lol...... Everything is extreme with this preggos (my belly is showing, uterus is huge, sickness is off the chain, ER visit, now my appetite is beyond control) I just can't see a repeat of this right now. We purchased a small doggie over the weekend so that's baby no. 2

I am not a teacher, however seeking the degree to apply it for a Director/Manager position in youth services at a organization focused on our youth education, job training, rehabilitation etc.... we will see.

~Inluv~


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InLuv2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do i start? Had a long ER visit on 3/23 for severe dehydration and nausea. Thank God, they prescribed Zofran (actually the generic equivalent). I am now able to eat and drink :happydance: it had been six long days. Hats off to my hubbs who has been right by my side.
> 
> Moving on to today:
> I had an ob/gyn panel for new preggos which includes testing for HIV, herpes, hepatitis, std's you name it. Geez that gave me a headache in itself. I also had my first ultrasound (vaginal) and was able to see my little grain of rice (that was the size of our baby) Also, the heartbeat was loud and of a champion. Everything is ALL good once again but I am still having just this one additional bundle of joy vs. two.
> 
> Welcome CEEDEE, i am also a proud member of the Master's club as well. I will be finished by Sept 2011. It has only taken a year for me to get through it. As crazy as it sounds I'm going right back to school for my E.D.D. or E.D.S.
> 
> Hat's off to all of you lovies may God bless you'll according to his will.
> 
> I'm off to finish a post for class and my Subway sandwich (yummy)
> 
> :hug:
> 
> ~Inluv~
> 
> Im glad they heard a heartbeat and all is well. Any reason you are having one as opposed to two? Just curious:winkwink:.
> 
> Are you a teacher as well? You said you were going to work on your ED.S and I plan to do that as well. I teach 9th grade English.
> 
> Be blessed:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey MrsKcbrown,
> This preggos has just started off so rough and as we were going through the severe bout of nausea/sickness I looked at my husband in tears and said "I only can go through this once" He agreed with me in my pity so I'm sticking to it lol...... Everything is extreme with this preggos (my belly is showing, uterus is huge, sickness is off the chain, ER visit, now my appetite is beyond control) I just can't see a repeat of this right now. We purchased a small doggie over the weekend so that's baby no. 2
> 
> I am not a teacher, however seeking the degree to apply it for a Director/Manager position in youth services at a organization focused on our youth education, job training, rehabilitation etc.... we will see.
> 
> ~Inluv~Click to expand...

Ok thats an awesome job.:happydance:

I can understand your reasoning behind having just one. I truly hope you begin to feel better soon. Praying for you!:hugs:

AFM, my dad has been in town this weekend from Chicago. I love having my family here. I wish that they lived here:cry:. My brother came with him too and he brought some ghetto girl:wacko:. Everytime he comes to visit us he brings a different girl with him and it makes me angry. He is 46 yrs old and acts like a child sometimes. My dad will give us the world and he tries to take advantage of him. My dad told him off this weekend though and I was happy because he needed to hear that. She actually asked to hold my baby, umm no. Sorry I dont know you and what spirit you are carrying. Babies are not toys and Im careful as to who can hold him.

At church today we received $50, and then yesterday a friend sent us $50 gift card to Target. Then friday my sorors gave me a surprise baby shower and I received soooo much stuff. Diapers and all! We have truly been blessed since having Malcolm. We have not spent any of our own money to buy him anything. Not one thing! God is so good!!:cloud9: I truly believe its because we honor God first in our finances with the tithe.

Anywho, so that is my weekend:hugs:.


----------



## InLuv2

For all my lovely ladies TTC and waiting to be blessed with a :bfp: I hope that I do not appear unhappy with my preggos. It has just been a rough start for me and I would go through whatever to support my lil bundle of joy coming into this world. 

On a continued positive note: today was the first day that I made it through an entire day without my anti-nausea meds. Whoot Whoot!! :happydance:

I will always share the good, the not so good and blah days with you all :)

Stay encouraged!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome CeeDee! Wishing you the best on your journey.

Futuremommie- I hope you enjoyed Prince. Also fx for tomorrow. I pray this is it for you as well. I think it's very proactive of you to relax as much as possible during 2ww. Baby wishes to you.
Also so glad your dh is very supportive. This is a very challenging time no added stress needed.

InLuv- Sorry you've had a lot going on. I can understand your venting. Shoot, that's a lot to deal with all at once. I'm no stranger to the ER so I know how uncomfortable and frustrating it can all be. I'm glad you're feeling much better.

MrsKc-one month for Malcom Yay! Also I will pray for you and DH. I've heard differing views in parenting can be a stronghold but I know y'all with get through it because I am sure you both want is best for him. You both will find a middle ground. 

Purplekisses-that's where I'm at right now...going with the flow. I think its a good place to be.

Also, I am so proud of you ladies aiming for your doctorates. We need more african americans who have Ph.ds(and all other categories of doctorates) I am very proud. Keep on keeping on! :)


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi ladies,hope everyone is safe and sound in the name of the lord and good luck with those TTC,.

AFM I am now on 100mg of clomid and will be taking good care of myself and trying to reach that egg/s in a couple weeks would like to ask everyone to hold me in their prayers,tx


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple- Your sis gave you good advice, this will all work out for you, I hope you aren't stressing too much and enjoying that beautiful little girl that you have

MrsKC- First of all I love your profile pic. I'm praying for you and dh, I know your are a strong couple and you will get thru this. Wow you haven't spent any of your money on baby stuff?!? God is good!!!!

Inluv2- glad you finally got something for the severe morning sickness, and now you are able to eat!! Now you can really start to enjoy your pregnancy. Keep us posted on your progress, we want to go through this pregnancy with you. I know hearing that heartbeat must have been awesome.

Regal- Prince was awesome, it was one of the best concerts I've ever seen!!!

Nightnurse- I hope clomid does the trick and you get your bfp

AFM- I had my IUI yesterday and all went well. My hubby was so excited that his sperm count went from 39 million to 59 million, he has been taking fertailaid for men and it really works, his motility had improved as well. There was never a problem he just decided to start taking it! I was ok after the IUI but started to cramp really badly around 2pm, I was in bed all afternoon with a heating pad which did not help. I took tylenol which finally took the edge off around 9pm. I think I'm a little overstimulated from the follistim injections and the trigger shot. Today I'm better not in so much pain but still can't walk at my normal pace and feel like I'm walking hunched over. I call my RE's office to see if they have any suggestions so I'm waiting on them to call me back. This part sucks but If I have my bfp in the end, it will all be worth it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Purple- Your sis gave you good advice, this will all work out for you, I hope you aren't stressing too much and enjoying that beautiful little girl that you have
> 
> MrsKC- First of all I love your profile pic. I'm praying for you and dh, I know your are a strong couple and you will get thru this. Wow you haven't spent any of your money on baby stuff?!? God is good!!!!
> 
> Inluv2- glad you finally got something for the severe morning sickness, and now you are able to eat!! Now you can really start to enjoy your pregnancy. Keep us posted on your progress, we want to go through this pregnancy with you. I know hearing that heartbeat must have been awesome.
> 
> Regal- Prince was awesome, it was one of the best concerts I've ever seen!!!
> 
> Nightnurse- I hope clomid does the trick and you get your bfp
> 
> AFM- I had my IUI yesterday and all went well. My hubby was so excited that his sperm count went from 39 million to 59 million, he has been taking fertailaid for men and it really works, his motility had improved as well. There was never a problem he just decided to start taking it! I was ok after the IUI but started to cramp really badly around 2pm, I was in bed all afternoon with a heating pad which did not help. I took tylenol which finally took the edge off around 9pm. I think I'm a little overstimulated from the follistim injections and the trigger shot. Today I'm better not in so much pain but still can't walk at my normal pace and feel like I'm walking hunched over. I call my RE's office to see if they have any suggestions so I'm waiting on them to call me back. This part sucks but If I have my bfp in the end, it will all be worth it.

im praying for u and i hope all is well today! praying u r blessed with this bfp!!!!! ur dh is awesome and so supportive. does he have kids or will this be both of ur first?:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Future, I am praying for you. I am claiming your BFP this cycle. To God be the glory. 

Mrsk, God is good. When we honor Him he honors us. You are truly blessed.

Purple, I know it will work out for you.

InLuv, I am so excited for you.

Nightnurse, May God be with you and give you many blessings.

Welcome to all the new people and Hello to all that I may have missed.


----------



## floppyears

Stopping to say Hello ladies :). I had to go back and read to catch up. Welcome newbies :).


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ladies! Happy Humpday :)

Nightnurse- you know I'm with ya fx and praying for that BFP for you next time. We are both on to the next cycle with positive hearts and minds :hugs:

Futuremommie- I hope you feel better. Is this the first time you've experienced this amount of cramping and pain? If so might be a great sign. Yay for Fertilaid. Maybe it will make all the difference for you both. :) Praying it does :)

Mrskcbrown-Are those both your babies in your profile pic? If so beautiful. I love it! Makes me smile. :)

Ready- Hiya! :wave:

Floppyears- So good to see you on here hon! How's it been going?

AFM, I've been temping and I got the smilie face clearblue monitor. I will compare it to the dollar store ones I had before. Hopefully wont need opks after this cycle so I'll leave it that for now. :) Other than that just trying to enjoy life and catch up on some personal goals I've let slack in the last few months.


----------



## ntaylor5020

Hey ladies! I just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing, glad things are well with everyone!

Future, I really feel like your time is coming and I hope this is your month!

In luv, glad you got to hear your little grain of rice!!!:happydance:

Mrskc, Malcolm has gotten soo big, and he's so handsome!

AFM- I am doing great! Just tired all the time and breast feel like tumors! I'm also in microbiology this semester so I have to fight to stay awake in class. My first appointment is on April 11th so I'm just trying to not stress but I do hope everthing checks out ok and we get to hear our baby's heartbeat, anxious until then!!


----------



## Tina Bee

Hey ladies! Just popping in to say hello.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- this will be the first for both of us!

Ready- Thanks for rooting for me!

Regal- I've experience cramping before but not to this extent. I know I have a mild case of hyperstimulation. My RE said if I am pg that it may get worse. I just feel uggh, crampy and a little nauseous which is common with hyperstimulation. I hope I don't feel like this for the entire 2ww. 

Ntaylor- I hope this is our month too. April 11th isn't that far away, I can't wait for your update.

afm- still feeling really crapy today too. My RE recommended drinking gatorade for the electrolytes, I can't see that it's helping. Of course I don't feel as badly as I felt Monday and Tuesday but I would prefer to be at home in bed but if I did that I would probably be out the entire 2ww. I'm hoping at the end I will get a bfp. I'm feeling really positive about this cycle and my response, I'm praying for a bfp.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope everyone is doing well!:flower:

@regalpeas: Yes those are my kiddos. My daughter is 10 yrs old:winkwink:. I think she has such a pretty smile especially in pictures:cloud9:.

AFM, Malcolm is still keeping me up sometimes but he is getting way better. He sleeps better on his tummy so guess what, I lie him to bed on his tummy:thumbup:. I know they say, "back to sleep" but Malcolm wakes up everytime. So when he is on his tummy, I sleep next to him with my hand on his back because Im paranoid:wacko:. I dont think I will get a full nites sleep until he is 1:haha:. I am kinda ready to go back to work. I am bored at home and I dont think being a SAHM is for me:shrug:. Besides I miss my career too. My students bring me so much joy most days:winkwink:. 

I am disappointed in some of my female students because I am finding out that a lot of them are pregnant. The two who contacted me are both 16-17 and one is having twins:wacko:. They know how I feel about teenage pregnancy and education so they were apprehensive at telling me. The one who is having the twins has been my student for 7th, 9th and some of 10th grade, so we are close. She asked me was I mad, I told her no, disappointed yes but there is nothing that God cant handle. I just dont want their future to be stunted by having children, and I know that they can "make" it but why make it harder on yourself if you dont have to? 

Ok rant over. I just love my students and want the best for them because I can see the best in them:cloud9:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Mrsk, I know how you feel about teenage pregnacy. I was pregnant teen and it was *very *hard. I hope to one day open a home for pregnant teens and teen moms. You have to grow up very fast!! I was 17 when I got pregnant with my oldest and 18 when I delivered. He is 20 now and he is a good boy (okay man). He is in college has no desire for kids now (Thank God!). But it was not easy I had to sacifice a lot for him to turn out the way he did. For one after high school I had to go to work and college came later. No partying with friends most of them leave you. I didn't even go to prom. But as I said he is a great person (hard to believe he is a man). He lives on his own, works and still in school. But he loves the ladies. LOL I wish I could talk to some of your students. Let them know they have gave a part of themselves they can never get back. :hugs:

Sorry to ramble.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies!! I haven't had anything done yet..because..i'm not in a rush..the bleeding has stopped so i don't know whether i should still take the bcps or not..and i'm kinda taking my time before setting up this biopsy ..I hope all is well with everyone!!


----------



## CeeDee

Regalpeas-Thanks for the welcome!
Mrskc- Your son and daughter are so cute! Love the new pic! It&#8217;s so sad that teenaged girls feel like they have to have sex. If they only knew they don&#8217;t have to do it!

Inluv2-I hope the MS stays away and you have a great pregnancy.

FutureMommie-Glad to hear you enjoyed Prince. I&#8217;m a big fan! Sorry to hear that you are having bad camps from the IUI. I hope they get you your BFP!!!

Nightnurse-You will be in my prayers. 

AFM, just taking my supplements, praying and counting down the days till I ditch the BCP.

Peace and Blessings everyone! Hope this was a good week.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Awhh yes ladies, just keep my students in your prayers. I so want the best for them. I want them to be successful African-American women and men. Leaders and not followers, just the same as I have for my own kids!

@ceedee: thanks for the compliment.:winkwink:

Next week we go for our 6 week checkup already!! Seems like time is going so fast. Malcolm can already hold his own head up for a few minutes and he tries to raise up. For some reason I cant wait to see my DR, LOL! I guess when you see them so often for 10 months you can miss them. She is an amazing person. Im hoping since I have already been diagnosed with PCOS that she can just prescribe me the medication when DH and I decide to get preggo again. I would hate to go to the fertility specialist again.:nope:

Pray everyone has a great weekend. Malcolm is waking and time to get ready to go to Target. I hope he acts :shrug:right!!!


----------



## InLuv2

Hey all,
Just stopping in to say have a great weekend ladies and may some BFP's come from it!

AFM-Leaving @3am heading to FL to board our spring break cruise (kids cruise). Should be loads of fun, we are heading to two islands in the Bahamas for a day each then sailing with plenty of kiddie activities on board. Now let's just see what the baby likes or dislikes with all this motion business. Packing my anti-nausea pills just in case.

Be blessed,
~InLuv~


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> Hey all,
> Just stopping in to say have a great weekend ladies and may some BFP's come from it!
> 
> AFM-Leaving @3am heading to FL to board our spring break cruise (kids cruise). Should be loads of fun, we are heading to two islands in the Bahamas for a day each then sailing with plenty of kiddie activities on board. Now let's just see what the baby likes or dislikes with all this motion business. Packing my anti-nausea pills just in case.
> 
> Be blessed,
> ~InLuv~

Have fun! I had to use the patch behind the ear when I was on the boat last summer. It didnt help the first day but the second day I was better!:dohh:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is having great weekends. :hugs:


Nytalor I hope your pregnancy symptoms subside some. I know that must be very uncomfortable at times. 

Futuremommie- I hope things are getting better for you. I feel your positive energy. I love it fx I'm really praying this your time. :)

AFM, tomorrow starts testing for O. Dh and I are trying to relax ...it's so hard not to get anxious by trying to do everything right lol. Had a good day today. It was beautiful outside chilly but very sunny. :)


----------



## FutureMommie

I've finally decided to start a journal so feel free to stalk me and post, I need all the support I can get right now.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I pray all is well with everyone.

Futuremommie: Im following your journal:winkwink:.

Malcolm will be 6 weeks this friday and getting so big! I hold him all the time:haha:


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! Happy Monday!

Inluv, enjoy your cruise! When I was 7wks, I dreaded riding in the car so I know there was no way in the world I could go on a cruise lol!

MrsK, I feel the same way you feel about teen pregnancy. I got pregnant with DS when I was 19 and although I was in high school, it was still hard. I still wonder to this day how it would've been to be a normal college student with no responsibilities. He was a blessing, though so I wouldn't change it for the world. I guess that's where I'm kinda on the fence. I don't necessarily condone teen pregnancy, but at the same time, I feel like God is in control of that (as far as allowing the pregnancy to progress and the child to be born). I can't say how I'd feel if one of my children became a parent before they were out on their own and ready...I really don't know...

FutureMommie, I definitely will be following your journal! :hugs:

AFM, things seem to be getting a lot better. OH and I have been communicating better and I'm happy about that. Yesterday, he bought me flowers and a card just because :D...we've had some moments that would've usually escalated to screaming and arguing but we're both learning how to have patience with each other and talk things out. I'm happy with our progress...especially since we haven't even started counseling yet! We're still going to keep that as an option in case we fall off again, but I really like where we're at. :)

I also talked to my mother for the 1st time since January. We had a pretty good conversation. Thursday was DS's birthday. I sent him some stuff and so my mother had him call me. I talk to him everyday or every other day now. I can't wait to see him. He's always asking about his little sister, it's cute. :) 

I think AF is finally returning. Breastfeeding has really done a number on my hormones. I've been spotting off and on for the past month, but today is the first day that I think I have something that resembles a period. I don't know what's going on...my midwife told me that I probably wouldn't get my period until after I stopped nursing DD, but I've read that it could be because she's going longer between feedings now, especially at night. :shrug: 

I hope everyone is having a lovely day so far! Talk to you ladies later :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple every time I see your profile pic of your little girl it makes me smile. I'm glad that you have been able to speak with your mom and that things are going well with your OH, it sounds like everthing is falling into place for you.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Thanks, Future! I'm really praying that this is it for you...and I'm glad that you decided to start your journal. :)

The thread has been kinda quiet, I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone today. 

Purple, glad to see you posting. You LO is so pretty.

Future, have stalked your journal and will continue to stalk you as I pray for the both of us.

InLuv, I hope you are enjoying the crusie.

Nytaylor, I hope the MS has gotten better.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Thanks, Ready! I'm also stalking your journal and praying that this is your cycle. :)


----------



## fragglerock

Purple - with DS I didn't have a period until I stopped breastfeeding. That was two years and it was wondeful! I was looking forward to the same with DD, but my period returned when she was four months old (I also nursed her for 2 years) and I was so mad! I hope your body decides one way or another soon!

AFM- nothing going on with me, I'm 8 DPO and my chart is looking like it might go triphasic, but it's still early yet. 

I'm off to stalk some journals!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi everyone just stopping in to read up on everyone's progress...I cycle finally came going to the dr to get the hsg next Tues. Hope everyone is doing well! Maybe I should start a journal cause this has definitely been a process.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! My cycle is yet to return. I will be 6 weeks out on friday. With me having PCOS it may be irregular but I am not going to claim that! 

Malcolm is sleeping a wee bit better and me too, hence I gotta go because he is sleep now! I couldnt sleep so I got online. 

Praying for you ALL!!!

Here is Malcolm at almost 6 weeks! He looks like his dad!
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3









april 2.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Hump Day!

Inluv2-Enjoy your trip! DH really wants to plan a trip to Turks and Caicos for the fall. No cruising for us, I get motion sickness. I work for the government, so we are waiting to see how things turn out before we book it.

Futuremommie, I am off to stalk your journal. :winkwink:

Mrskcbrown, Time sure flies when you have a little one. He is so adorable and all that hair!!

Purple, Im glad to hear things are getting better. 

AFM, I have my pre-conception doctors appointment on Friday.


----------



## FutureMommie

Thank you to all of my journal stalkers!!!!

Fraggle- I'm rooting for you when are you going to test

Hopeful- go ahead and start the journal I will be stalking

MrsKC- Your little man is beautiful

CeeDee- Good luck with your appt on Friday I hope you will update and let us know how it goes.


----------



## fragglerock

Future - I'm not sure, I'm trying to hold off as long as I possibly can. But I'm a peeonastickaholic, so maybe tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## FutureMommie

fragglerock said:


> Future - I'm not sure, I'm trying to hold off as long as I possibly can. But I'm a peeonastickaholic, so maybe tomorrow! :haha:

I will be stalking!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Fraggle, I will be stalking too. Your chart looks awesome.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I hope that is a BFP fraggle!

6 week check up for me tomorrow! Why am I so excited about it:haha:! Ive decided against birth control, especially the hormonal ones until after we have our next and im sure last baby. I hear so many stories about people who use hormonal birth control and then have trouble conceiving.:shrug: With my PCOS, Im sure I dont need any added troubles trying to conceive. We are using the God method. Thats where you get preggo when God wants you to:haha:.

Hope that made yall smile!:winkwink:


----------



## fragglerock

I don't know ladies, I was excited about my chart, but I'm starting to feel distinctly PMSey.:nope:


----------



## tickledpink3

Hey ladies! I apologize for staying away so long! How has everyone been doing?

@kc-goodness that baby got a head full of hair!

@purple kisses-I was gone that long???! Your baby is growing so fast!

@FutureMommy-How have things been going your way? I may not be around as much but know I'll keep you in thought and prayers.

@nightnurse-Hey lady!

To those who were thinking of going natural, how is the journey.

And to the ladies I haven't met yet, hello!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies hope all is well!


----------



## tickledpink3

Hey Vrainoire! hope things are going well your way


----------



## mrskcbrown

hey tickled! wow she is 7 months!!!! so cute. yes he has a lot of hair. lots of people think he is a girl:haha:. glad u r well!


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey Tickled! Olivia is so cute! I'm glad you and the LO are doing great!

Hey Vrai! How are things with you?

MrsK, I love your pic! Malcolm is such a cutie :)

I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## tickledpink3

Purple! Your baby has a head full too! Yep, as of today, Olivia is officially 8 months (faints)

@mrskc-those two have the smoothest complexions, in your sig. Absolutely gorgeous.

Anybody having any important dates coming up? (testing, ovulation, etc)


----------



## fragglerock

Good morning ladies, how is everyone?

Purple, tickled and mrskc - I love seeing you LO's, they are gorgeous!

vranoire - How are you feeling lately?

AFM - I'm just waiting for the :witch: or a :bfp: to show up!


----------



## tickledpink3

Thank you fraggle. I hope that :witch: stays away


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

tickledpink3 said:


> Purple! Your baby has a head full too! Yep, as of today, Olivia is officially 8 months (faints)
> 
> @mrskc-those two have the smoothest complexions, in your sig. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Anybody having any important dates coming up? (testing, ovulation, etc)

Nothing except the HSG test Tuesday that I am stressing about!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey Purple, Fraggle, EVERYONE!lol I'm feeling fine..trying to see if i could complete a regular cycle on my on..i never filled my birth control prescription, never got the biopsy i know i don't have cancer..but if this cycle ends up out of wack i'll go ahead with the D&C to clean me out..my fertility friend app puts me at day 22 of a 25 day cycle..i did BD the day before my predicted ov but..i doubt something will come of that...i have no idea where my cycle really is](*,)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone had a great weekend. I had a good one. 

Vrain, you never know you may just get your BFP. But if not take all steps needed to get back on track.

Hopeful, I hope all goes well with your HSG test. I am sure you will be fine.

Tickled, the only thing I have coming up is ovualation. Yay!!:happydance:

Hello to all my beautiful ladies.


----------



## tickledpink3

@hopeful- don't stress. just relax. you have a big support group here :)

@ vrainoire-you never know! just keep track of everything so if you have to go to the doc, you got good details

@readyforonemore-then I'm throwing some dust your way!


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> @hopeful- don't stress. just relax. you have a big support group here :)
> 
> @ vrainoire-you never know! just keep track of everything so if you have to go to the doc, you got good details
> 
> @readyforonemore-then I'm throwing some dust your way!

tickled: you ready for another baby yet:winkwink:?


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!

Mrskcbrown, I&#8217;m on BCP&#8217;s now and I hate it. We are planning to the fertility awareness method for birth control in the future. If you are used to charting than this won&#8217;t be so bad. I do like the God method though.

Fragglerock, I&#8217;m praying for that BFP.

Tickledpink, I went natural years ago, but mainly because I developed alopecia from an allergic reaction from the perm and hair color. Since I have so much hair loss, I usually wear weave or wigs.

AFM, Doctor&#8217;s appointment went well. My doctor prescribed prenatal vitamins and just went through some dos and don&#8217;ts.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies just popping in to say hello, I hope everyone is dong well, AF is here full force so just waiting on my RE's office to let me know if I am going to be a ble to do an IUI this cycle, I have a sorority conferance to attend next Thurs- Sunday so don't know if it's going to work this cycle but who knows, maybe I won't need it, come on BFP!

I'm practicing believing and receiving and thanking God for my blessing, no negative thoughts here.


----------



## ntaylor5020

Hey ladies!!! Sorry I haven't dropped in but haven't had the energy (literally) :nope:

Future, sorry AF got you but keep hopeful because your blessing is coming

Mrskc, Malcolm has gotten soo big, he is cute!!!

to the rest of the ladies, hope things are well with you also!!

AFM, we got our first ultrasound on monday!!!!:happydance:..we saw our little bean fluttering heart and the doctor turned the sound on and my baby's heart was strong and fast!!! My husband was estactic!! It really made things real for me:cloud9:


----------



## ready4onemore

Future, sorry AF got you. But I am loving the positive outlook you have.

Ntaylor, I would be on :cloud9: too. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Ntaylor. God is so good! Hearing that HB is amazing!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hey peeps,

Had the hsg done yesterday so I was a little too crampy last night to post. Everything looks fine! The Dr. commented about some test she ran maybe to count my eggs??? She said 1-2 ws normal for my age (30) and I had 9 (blank stare) LOL so she said I have young ovaries...I was confused and just happy to hear and see everything looked good. I was contemplating posting the pics she gave me then decided against it! LOL TMI I know ..so anyway Clomid/IUI is the next cycle. I am excited but I am scared to get too excited.


----------



## ready4onemore

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> Had the hsg done yesterday so I was a little too crampy last night to post. Everything looks fine! The Dr. commented about some test she ran maybe to count my eggs??? She said 1-2 ws normal for my age (30) and I had 9 (blank stare) LOL so she said I have young ovaries...I was confused and just happy to hear and see everything looked good. I was contemplating posting the pics she gave me then decided against it! LOL TMI I know ..so anyway Clomid/IUI is the next cycle. I am excited but I am scared to get too excited.

I pray it all works out for you. Glad to know all is well.


----------



## Regalpeas

Vrain- you sound like you are feeling better. Glad your spirits are up. Praying everything works out with your cycle regulating naturally for it is your desire.

Futuremommie- yes come on BFP! Never give up! It's coming :)

NTaylor- that is such a blessing. I'm sure it becomes more and more of a reality each day. :) So happy for you and your dh.

Hopeful- glad your test went well. Nothing like the confirmation that everything is working fine. One less hurdle to jump. Best wishes on your ttc journesy


To everyone else sending hugs and positive thoughts your way.

Afm I think I'm cycle day 22 or 23 I have to check. I haven't been paying much attention in the last few days. That helps to cut down on anxiousness.


----------



## FutureMommie

ntaylor- that is so exciting, so glad that you heard a strong healthy heartbeat

Hopeful- HSG all clear? Great news now come on BFP

Regal- FX and toes crossed for you bfp!

MrsKC and Ready- Heyyyyyy

AFM nothing much I'm cd2 today, just waiting for the witch to leave so we can get this party started.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello!
Futuremommie, you have a great attitude. Have fun at your sorority conference! 

Ntaylor, congrats on your ultrasound! You must be happy! Hopefully you&#8217;ll start to have more energy soon.

Hopefulywa8tn, Hope all goes well with this cycle and you get a BFP.

I&#8217;m just curious, are any of you ladies using (or have used) any resources to get yourself ready for TTC? There is so much information out there and I don&#8217;t know where to begin.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

CeeDee, when you say resources are you talking of books or things that tell us when we ovulate? Sorry to sound dumb. But I use OPKs to tell when I am ovulating or getting ready to ovulate. I also temp using fertility friend. But that is about it. HTH


----------



## mrskcbrown

CeeDee: I used fertilityfriend.com to chart my cycles, I read TCOYF (taking charge of your fertility) great book, used digital OPKs, and took metformin and clomid on and off but I didnt get my BFP with clomid:wacko:. Hope that helps!

hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Hey Ladies :) I am not on much with my busy work schedule but I wanted to say hello to everyone when I am on fasho :). 

afm- this past week has been busy with taxes for business as well and personal. We made it before the 18th yay :). I am not temping or opk which is totally time consuming. I have had 4 births w/o any of it :). 

Blessings to each and everyone of you :)


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies hope everyone is doing and feeling well..
afm- AF didn't show up as FF predicted so i'm gonna wait till monday if it doesn't show i'll go ahead and schedule the d&c


----------



## InLuv2

ntaylor5020 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Sorry I haven't dropped in but haven't had the energy (literally) :nope:
> 
> Future, sorry AF got you but keep hopeful because your blessing is coming
> 
> Mrskc, Malcolm has gotten soo big, he is cute!!!
> 
> to the rest of the ladies, hope things are well with you also!!
> 
> AFM, we got our first ultrasound on monday!!!!:happydance:..we saw our little bean fluttering heart and the doctor turned the sound on and my baby's heart was strong and fast!!! My husband was estactic!! It really made things real for me:cloud9:

AWESOME.......................................:happydance:
Are you taking any meds for the sickness? I am on all they can offer and many more:wacko: It's tough, yet worth it!! Should be getting better by week 12 or 13. I've been hospitalized 2x for nausea/vomit so consider yourself doing well!!

Be well


----------



## InLuv2

CeeDee said:


> Hello!
> Futuremommie, you have a great attitude. Have fun at your sorority conference!
> 
> Ntaylor, congrats on your ultrasound! You must be happy! Hopefully youll start to have more energy soon.
> 
> Hopefulywa8tn, Hope all goes well with this cycle and you get a BFP.
> 
> Im just curious, are any of you ladies using (or have used) any resources to get yourself ready for TTC? There is so much information out there and I dont know where to begin.

Resources...hmmmmmm 
1. The internet
2. Tons of Maca (Tons)
3. Pregnancy Tea
4. Relax and let it happen (stay aware of your "O" time) just don't make it a project


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! I pray all is well with everyone.

AFM, just preparing to go to Chicago for the holidays! I LOVE going home and now that I have a new baby it will be even more fun. SO many of my friends and family are waiting to meet this little guy. He is so loved:cloud9:! I cant wait to spend time with my mom too! I miss her so much and being her only child makes it even harder!!! My daughter is ecstatic! She loves going to Chicago to stay with grandma and paw paw, and usually stays there every summer.

Malcolm is getting to be a big boy! 2 months on friday. We go to DRs on tuesday and Im estimating that he is about 13lbs now. He is such a chunker!:winkwink:

Be blessed:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Have fun in Chicago. I know Malcolm is going to get spoiled when he gets there. I want some of the Garrett's popcorm. Mmm. It is just so expensive.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Have fun in Chicago. I know Malcolm is going to get spoiled when he gets there. I want some of the Garrett's popcorm. Mmm. It is just so expensive.

Yeah Garretts is kinda expensive. I never really thought of it that way though. Its like one of those things I just GOT to have when I go home!:haha: My dad ships it to me as well:winkwink:. I have a food list already planned out, LMAO! Pizza, shrimp, popcorn, polishes, Uncle Remus chicken shack, cheesecake factory, mac arthurs soul food...etc. Im gonna lose my girlish figure while Im up there:haha:!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ladies. Hope you all had great weekends. Entering holy week. I had a lovely palm Sunday service today. Due to test next week, but not sure I bded in furtile period :shrug: bc dh was sick for about a week around Ov.

Mrskc enjoy your visit home. :) I know it's a great feeling. It will be Malcoms first time there right? :) He is getting big. What a blessing!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Regal! Yes it will be his first visit there

AFM, today is CD 1. It took 2 months for AF to return after Malcolm. So now Im just curious as to whether it will go back to 34 days or less. I guess time will tell! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies just wanted to pop in and see how you are all doing, I'm just waiting to O, I am currently cd7


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies!!
AFM- it looks like im gonna have to get the D&C done..i'm supposed to be on cd 29 but i've have ewcm for the past 3 days..which makes me think that i may be entering my fertile period which would me af isn't coming..so yeah..i just wanted things to work out naturally but since it doesn't look that way i'll do what i have to do


----------



## FutureMommie

Vrain- I hope this get you back on track you have been going thru this for quite a while.


----------



## Regalpeas

Vrain still hoping for you. Keep enduring!

I'm cycle day 1 1/2 lol or something like that.

MrsKC--aww that's really nice that your family gets to see Malcom in person. :). Now that you are CD1 are you and DH going to try again? :)


----------



## mzhiklass

Hello all I suppose I am TNKOTB :hugs: Finally decided to join BnB and come out of lurkdom! About us: Me and my OH have been NTNP for a while now ( give or take 3yrs) I did have a chemical in June 09, but nothing since. I am now 30 and OH is 33 and we are now actively TTC! I do have a fairly regular cycle 29-30 days. I am now on CD 11 and from past experiences I think I OV on CD17?? :shrug: But I am currently using OPKs and tracking BBT w/FF to pinpoint OV. This cycle we are doing the SMEP, using preseed & softcups, I am also taking PNV ,Fertility Blend, and Mucinex. I am hoping for a "easter egg" and to get a :bfp: in time for mothers day! :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

mzhiklass said:


> Hello all I suppose I am TNKOTB :hugs: Finally decided to join BnB and come out of lurkdom! About us: Me and my OH have been NTNP for a while now ( give or take 3yrs) I did have a chemical in June 09, but nothing since. I am now 30 and OH is 33 and we are now actively TTC! I do have a fairly regular cycle 29-30 days. I am now on CD 11 and from past experiences I think I OV on CD17?? :shrug: But I am currently using OPKs and tracking BBT w/FF to pinpoint OV. This cycle we are doing the SMEP, using preseed & softcups, I am also taking PNV ,Fertility Blend, and Mucinex. I am hoping for a "easter egg" and to get a :bfp: in time for mothers day! :happydance:

Welcome to the group! We are so glad to have you and will be praying for your soon to be baby!

@regal: Let me just say that we are not, not trying..LOL. If that makes sense. So I guess NTNP, but I hate that term so you wont see me using it much! I am counting my days though:winkwink:.

For those of you that do chart, I cant remember...do you take your temp from day 1 of your cycle or after your cycle has finished?????????


----------



## ready4onemore

mzhiklass, Welcome we will be praying for you to get your BFP.

Mrsk, I started on CD1.

Vrain, I hope you get things sort out so you can get back on to TTC.

Future, How are you doing?


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Happy Holy Week!

Welcome mzhiklass!

Vrainore, I&#8217;m praying things work out for you. Take advantage of that EWCM and do some BDing.

Mrskcbrown, Enjoy Chicago! DH and I are planning a trip to Chicago to visit one of his friends. I am writing down your food suggestions.

I found an app for my Iphone that I&#8217;m going to use to temp and track my cycles. I&#8217;ve been reading TCOYF on my lunch breaks at Barnes and Noble. I plan on using natural birth control after I give birth, so this will help.


----------



## FutureMommie

Mzhiklass- Welcome, looking forward to chatting

Ready- I'm doing good just waiting to O

CeeDee-:wave:

Hope you ladies have a lovely Easter, I may not check in again until Monday, I will be away at a conference starting tomorrow.

Regal- Love your avatar.


----------



## mzhiklass

thanks for the welcomes! i am hoping to get in a lot of :sex: over the next week or so, as i am out of work tomorrow and friday and i always have wknds off because i fell at work and bruised the bone in my arm. i said i don't need my arm to :sex: so lets get it on! :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi ladies!!!!!!!!! Just checking in on everyone
Future- Have fun on your trip 
Mizhiklass - Welcome


----------



## Vrainoire

welcome mzhiklass!!
I hope everyone is doing well
afm- i'm up doing some last minute cramming for my fire fighters exam in the morning
I did have some spotting the day my cycle was due and nothing else...I scheduled my D&C for next week. Hopefully I pass my exam and get my Fire Fighter 1 certification if not..i've applied to several HBCU's in my state and applied for readmission to the school i withdrew from..i'm praying everything works out for my good...

be blessed ladies


----------



## CeeDee

Vranoire,
I pray all goes well with your Firefighters exam.


----------



## mzhiklass

HAPPY RESURRECTION SUNDAY!! I hope everyone had a blessed Easter!

I think I got my wish and received my "easter egg"!:happydance:
But I had something strange happen, well at least strange for me... I posted this on the TTC board but had over 30 R&R and NO responses so hopefully you ladies can help out or shed some light on the situation. This is what I posted last night ( Sat)....

Hi all!
So here is my situation... I usually have a normal 29/30 day cycle. I am not sure exactly when I OV beacause this is my first month using OPKs and Charting, but I do quite frequently experience OV pain/cramps. Which occured around CD17 last cycle. Well obviously me an OH have been like crazy since I am in my fertile period now.So after our afternoon I inserted a Softcup and went about my business. Ok so here is where it gets a little confusing to me, I took out my Softcup after about 8hr or so of wearing it and there was some blood in it. It was a light red/ pinkish color. I have never had any bleeding midcycle before so I went to google to see what it could be. I read that it could be OV bleeding and that it's a good fertility sign. I also noticed a dip on my FF chart and got a +OPK this evening on CD15.

Do you think this normal? any advice? has this happened to anyone else before?

I posted this at about 11p.m. and by time I went to bed at 1am there was nothing! and has not been since I first saw it, so I few hrs of bleeding??
Please share any insight that you may have on this
Thanks!


----------



## mzhiklass

HAPPY RESURRECTION SUNDAY!! I hope everyone had a blessed Easter!

I think I got my wish and received my "easter egg"!:happydance:
But I had something strange happen, well at least strange for me... I posted this on the TTC board but had over 30 R&R and NO responses so hopefully you ladies can help out or shed some light on the situation. This is what I posted last night ( Sat)....

Hi all!
So here is my situation... I usually have a normal 29/30 day cycle. I am not sure exactly when I OV beacause this is my first month using OPKs and Charting, but I do quite frequently experience OV pain/cramps. Which occured around CD17 last cycle. Well obviously me an OH have been:sex: like crazy since I am in my fertile period now.So after our afternoon :sex: I inserted a Softcup and went about my business. Ok so here is where it gets a little confusing to me, I took out my Softcup after about 8hr or so of wearing it and there was some blood in it. It was a light red/ pinkish color. I have never had any bleeding midcycle before so I went to google to see what it could be. I read that it could be OV bleeding and that it's a good fertility sign. I also noticed a dip on my FF chart and got a +OPK this evening on CD15.

Do you think this normal? any advice? has this happened to anyone else before?:shrug:

I posted this at about 11p.m. and by time I went to bed at 1am there was nothing! and has not been since I first saw it, so a few hrs of bleeding??
Please share any insight that you may have on this
Thanks!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

@mzhiklass - Happy Easter to you as well. I have no answer for you hun so sorry, maybe someone else does.


----------



## mzhiklass

hopefulywa8tn said:


> @mzhiklass - Happy Easter to you as well. I have no answer for you hun so sorry, maybe someone else does.


Thanx for at least replying!:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! i havent been on much been so busy here in chicago. i pray everyone is blessed and ill be back on more on tuesday!

btw, malcolm is 2 months tomorrow!


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi ladies, 

I took a long break from B&B but remember some of you from when I was on here before. I am recently back as my DH & I have recently decided to come off of our plan to wait indefinitely.

RE: Mzhiklass...It wasn't clear from your post exactly what CD you BD.Are you saying you started spotting during your OV? It also wasn't clear to me exactly what you meant by the spotting being a good fertility sign. I don't want to answer your question wrong, but I'll give it a try. I am 31 w/ a 28 day and have started experiencing spotting around OV or after BD the past 2 years not consistent. No BFP though. Talked to OBGYN and she said it just happens; some women have bleeding during OV and some have old AF hanging around (sorry TMI) which is where the spotting btw CYcles comes from. So the spotting may indeed be a sign ur ovulating, but probably not implantation if that's what you're asking. If ure saying that you saw spotting right after you BD & during OV it probably signals OV or old AF, but probably not implantation I would think. Implantation takes longer to occur, right? Correct me if I'm wrong ladies, but I thought implantation bleeding usually happens about 10 DPO? If you started bleeding immediately after BD during ovulation, I would think that's something else. Unless of course you were already preggers and ovulated a lot earlier so that what you thought was ovulating was actually implantation, though that doesn't seem like the case here. 

Hope this was helpful...didn't want to R&R


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I'm back after a great weekend at my conference. I had hardly anytime to think about ttc which was really nice. I am cd 12 today and if I'm on schedule I should O around Tuesday or wednesday. I haven't been using any opk's but will start today just so that I Know when I get my surge. 

Mizhiklass- I'm inclined to agree with Girlblue that it is probably just old blood, and maybe so O spotting. Good luck though I hope you do get your bfp! 

I hope everyone had a great Easter weekend.


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies!! Welcome again Girlblue


----------



## mzhiklass

GirlBlue- lol sorry if my post confused you! I was saying that I BD CD10,11, 13, 14, 15 and saw the blood on CD 15. I know that it was not IB. As far as a good sign of fertility I read multiple places that bleeding ( small amount) during/around OV is a very good fertility sign. Many Drs believe it may be from the egg "bursting" out and that if you experience this it probably is a good thing.
I was just confused because this has NEVER ever happened before. Thanks for responding I think it was just OV spotting now that I have had a chance to read up on it.


----------



## FutureMommie

Mzhiklass- Good luck, I hope you caught that eggie!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I have been in Chicago and I had a great relaxing time with my family. 
Malcolm is FINALLY sleeping in his play pen tonite and it is much needed. It was very stressful having him in the bed with us because we have a queen bed and its kinda tight with all 3 of us. Pray that he continues this as he needs his rest and so do we. Some days I feel crazy and sleep deprived like I cant go on anymore. God gives me a second wind though.

BTW, I dont know when I O?? I stopped temping this month because I want to see if my cycle will come again on its own. We have bd but I dont think I o'd yet as my cycle was just over by this past friday and prior to Malcolm I had a 34 day cycle so that would put O day around CD 17. Who knows???!!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## FutureMommie

mrsKc glad that you had a great trip, I know your family was thrilled to see malcolm. Yay for Malcolm sleeping in his play pen I can only imagine how tired you must be but hang in there!!!!


----------



## GirlBlue

mzhiklass said:


> GirlBlue- lol sorry if my post confused you! I was saying that I BD CD10,11, 13, 14, 15 and saw the blood on CD 15. I know that it was not IB. As far as a good sign of fertility I read multiple places that bleeding ( small amount) during/around OV is a very good fertility sign. Many Drs believe it may be from the egg "bursting" out and that if you experience this it probably is a good thing.
> I was just confused because this has NEVER ever happened before. Thanks for responding I think it was just OV spotting now that I have had a chance to read up on it.

No problem! Gotcha! ...Interesting about the fertility bleeding. Very interesting and good to know. Well hope you get your BFP.

MrsKC...Malcolm is the cutest. All that hair! Last time I was on here you were still trying...My Lord...Look what God has done. Congratulations to you and DH...albeit belatedly. And congrats on getting him in his own crib. DH and I have a king and when we have our Godson in the bed it's nerve wrecking so I totally understand. Babydust!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello, everyone. I hope all is well. 

Mrsk, glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## mrskcbrown

GirlBlue said:


> mzhiklass said:
> 
> 
> GirlBlue- lol sorry if my post confused you! I was saying that I BD CD10,11, 13, 14, 15 and saw the blood on CD 15. I know that it was not IB. As far as a good sign of fertility I read multiple places that bleeding ( small amount) during/around OV is a very good fertility sign. Many Drs believe it may be from the egg "bursting" out and that if you experience this it probably is a good thing.
> I was just confused because this has NEVER ever happened before. Thanks for responding I think it was just OV spotting now that I have had a chance to read up on it.
> 
> No problem! Gotcha! ...Interesting about the fertility bleeding. Very interesting and good to know. Well hope you get your BFP.
> 
> MrsKC...Malcolm is the cutest. All that hair! Last time I was on here you were still trying...My Lord...Look what God has done. Congratulations to you and DH...albeit belatedly. And congrats on getting him in his own crib. DH and I have a king and when we have our Godson in the bed it's nerve wrecking so I totally understand. Babydust!Click to expand...

Thanks! how are things for you? I remember you from way back when:winkwink:.

@future and ready: how are you ladies? hope all is great!:hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Just peeking in ladies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GirlBlue

@ MrsKC... I'm good. DH and I are deciding to nervously move to NTNP/TTC, though at the moment it looks alot more like NT than NP...lol. I think, at least I am a little nervous now that we're seriously thinking about it. So, just prayerful that all will be well. But I figure there is no guarantee what will happen, so we're basically taking it easy until we think something more aggressive is necessary.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Hope your week is going good.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, the 2ww begins tomorrow, I'm praying to remain in a peaceful place as I wait!


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies, the 2ww begins tomorrow, I'm praying to remain in a peaceful place as I wait!

Wishing you the best! it seems your 2 week waits come around quickly, so im sure you will have your bfp in no time!:winkwink:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies I hope all is well with everyone..my biopsy is scheduled for the 3rd so i'll pop back in around that time to update and tell you all how things go


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies I hope all is well with everyone..my biopsy is scheduled for the 3rd so i'll pop back in around that time to update and tell you all how things go

Praying that it all goes well.


----------



## FutureMommie

Vrain, praying all goes well, please keep us updated.


----------



## CeeDee

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies I hope all is well with everyone..my biopsy is scheduled for the 3rd so i'll pop back in around that time to update and tell you all how things go

Sending up prayers for good results.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I pray all is well with everyone.

@vrainoire: I pray that your surgery is successful and all is great!:flower:


----------



## Regalpeas

Vrain praying that all goes well with you. Having faith everything will be alright. God bless.


----------



## mzhiklass

Just popping in to say hi and I hope all is well with everyone.I an trying my hardest not to symptom spot so this tww is driving me crazy! Lol


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies..thanks for all the good wishes and prayers I will hold them until i actually get it done..my vehicle clunked out on me so i had to reschedule for next week thursday..i hope everyone is well


----------



## mzhiklass

Thank the GOOD LORD above!:cloud9::cloud9: I believe that we caught that Easter egg! I tested last night about 11p.m. because I just had this urge to poas! I got a vv faint :bfp: but you could def see it IRL! So I tested again this a.m. with FMU and got another faint :bfp:! :happydance:According to FF I am 9dpo, so I am praying that this will stick! I am in shock as this was our FIRST CYCLE TTC!!! Please pray with me that this is the beginning of my H&H 40wks!! I am planning to test again either Friday or Saturday. 
Attached are the pics of the test from this a.m.

I will continue to pray for all :bfp: to come! :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you!!
 



Attached Files:







5.4.11 003.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 8









5.4.11 008.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Vrainoire

Congrats MzHiklass that is awesome..and i just noticed you're in SC what part do u live in?


----------



## mzhiklass

Vrainoire said:


> Congrats MzHiklass that is awesome..and i just noticed you're in SC what part do u live in?

i am in columbia, are u also in SC?


----------



## GirlBlue

Awesome! Congrats...praying for your sticky bean MzHiklass


----------



## Vrainoire

mzhiklass said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> Congrats MzHiklass that is awesome..and i just noticed you're in SC what part do u live in?
> 
> i am in columbia, are u also in SC?Click to expand...

yes i am..im in the beautiful historic city of Georgetown.


----------



## ready4onemore

mzhiklass said:


> Thank the GOOD LORD above!:cloud9::cloud9: I believe that we caught that Easter egg! I tested last night about 11p.m. because I just had this urge to poas! I got a vv faint :bfp: but you could def see it IRL! So I tested again this a.m. with FMU and got another faint :bfp:! :happydance:According to FF I am 9dpo, so I am praying that this will stick! I am in shock as this was our FIRST CYCLE TTC!!! Please pray with me that this is the beginning of my H&H 40wks!! I am planning to test again either Friday or Saturday.
> Attached are the pics of the test from this a.m.
> 
> I will continue to pray for all :bfp: to come! :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you!!

Congrats! I will be praying for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

mzhiklass said:


> Thank the GOOD LORD above!:cloud9::cloud9: I believe that we caught that Easter egg! I tested last night about 11p.m. because I just had this urge to poas! I got a vv faint :bfp: but you could def see it IRL! So I tested again this a.m. with FMU and got another faint :bfp:! :happydance:According to FF I am 9dpo, so I am praying that this will stick! I am in shock as this was our FIRST CYCLE TTC!!! Please pray with me that this is the beginning of my H&H 40wks!! I am planning to test again either Friday or Saturday.
> Attached are the pics of the test from this a.m.
> 
> I will continue to pray for all :bfp: to come! :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you!!

Congrats! Take a digital one too! I love to see the words pregnant!:happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Congrats!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

mzhiklass said:


> Thank the GOOD LORD above!:cloud9::cloud9: I believe that we caught that Easter egg! I tested last night about 11p.m. because I just had this urge to poas! I got a vv faint :bfp: but you could def see it IRL! So I tested again this a.m. with FMU and got another faint :bfp:! :happydance:According to FF I am 9dpo, so I am praying that this will stick! I am in shock as this was our FIRST CYCLE TTC!!! Please pray with me that this is the beginning of my H&H 40wks!! I am planning to test again either Friday or Saturday.
> Attached are the pics of the test from this a.m.
> 
> I will continue to pray for all :bfp: to come! :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you!!

Congrats!!! Wonderful news! :happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

MizhiKlass- any updates, how are you?

I'm 9dpo today and just hanging in there until Tuesday.

Hope you ladies have a great Mothers Day weekend.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Congrats MzHiKlass!! That is truly awesome news, especially with Mother's Day being in a couple days. :happydance: :D

I hope everyone is do well. :)

Me, I'm getting ready for graduation on Sunday. FINALLY, this chapter of my life is over! I'm going to miss it a little bit but I'm ready to get out there and start working! I've worked so hard for my degrees and I'm really excited to be graduating. :D Other than that, things are ok. OH and I have had some tense moments because things aren't the best financially but we're in a good place otherwise. AF came this week and it was horrible. My milk supply decreased so Z was very fussy and I had felt like I had been ran over by a bus. I feel better now, but I hope that it's not like that every time AF decides to show up. :wacko:

Well I have to go. Talk to you ladies later. :flower:


----------



## mzhiklass

FutureMommie said:


> MizhiKlass- any updates, how are you?

well going by these test its a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







5.6.11 007.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vrainoire

awww congrats again and have a blessed H&H 9 months!!


----------



## ready4onemore

PurpleKisses said:


> Congrats MzHiKlass!! That is truly awesome news, especially with Mother's Day being in a couple days. :happydance: :D
> 
> I hope everyone is do well. :)
> 
> Me, I'm getting ready for graduation on Sunday. FINALLY, this chapter of my life is over! I'm going to miss it a little bit but I'm ready to get out there and start working! I've worked so hard for my degrees and I'm really excited to be graduating. :D Other than that, things are ok. OH and I have had some tense moments because things aren't the best financially but we're in a good place otherwise. AF came this week and it was horrible. My milk supply decreased so Z was very fussy and I had felt like I had been ran over by a bus. I feel better now, but I hope that it's not like that every time AF decides to show up. :wacko:
> 
> Well I have to go. Talk to you ladies later. :flower:

:happydance: So happy for you. I hope AF is better the next time. Happy Graduation to you.



mzhiklass said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> MizhiKlass- any updates, how are you?
> 
> well going by these test its a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Congrats!! I am so excited for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Purple! I remember the joy of my graduation day. Have fun! I pray that financially you two start to do better. It happens to us all once in a while. Also I got my first AF in April and it seemed to be the same. I hope that yours doesnt decrease your supply again. What did you do to supplement her? Just feed more often? Congrats again!

@mzhilass: Congrats again!

I have been so busy with Malcolm that it seems its hard for me to get online. He seems more needy now that he is getting older:shrug:. He is sleeping pretty good but still getting up once. I feel like I havent had great sleep since he was born:haha:. DH and I had a dinner date with friends last nite. It was nice to be out with no kids...ahhhhh! I wanted to go to the movies too, to see Jumping the Broom but we talked so much at dinner that we missed our time to go:shrug::dohh:! Oh well, maybe we can find someone to keep Malcolm and try to go. I pray everyone is doing good!:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Happy Mothers Day!!


----------



## Regalpeas

This is wonderful news! Congrats! :)



mzhiklass said:


> Thank the GOOD LORD above!:cloud9::cloud9: I believe that we caught that Easter egg! I tested last night about 11p.m. because I just had this urge to poas! I got a vv faint :bfp: but you could def see it IRL! So I tested again this a.m. with FMU and got another faint :bfp:! :happydance:According to FF I am 9dpo, so I am praying that this will stick! I am in shock as this was our FIRST CYCLE TTC!!! Please pray with me that this is the beginning of my H&H 40wks!! I am planning to test again either Friday or Saturday.
> Attached are the pics of the test from this a.m.
> 
> I will continue to pray for all :bfp: to come! :dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## ready4onemore

I hope all you mothers are having a wonderful mother's day. For those who are not mothers yet I wish motherhood to you very soon and that you will have everyday as a happy and blessed mother's day.:flower:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies!
It's been a tough work week for me I work for a gov't contractor and the customer was in asking lots of questions so I was stressed and exhausted when I (finally) made it home! I was down until I saw my cycle came down! I was so excited I almost fell off the toilet! LOL . Well I called the Dr. to setup the beginning of the Clomid/IUI cycle! I went in on day 2 they did a sono and took blood and gave me a rx for clomid. She also told me I would have to give myself a Ovidrel? shot. I didn't know about this part. However, the nurse told me whether I ovulate on my own or not I would need it. So I go to fill the RX and the pharmacist tells me I need insurance approval ..so I ended up just paying cash for it $9! The Ovidrel is a little more I think $25 with my insurance. Anyway I started taking it yesterday and I have 3 more days of it. I don't feel any different yet, my Dr and a few few told me my hormones will be going crazy! Should I be feeling something? So I go in again next Saturday for another sono and more blood work. So hopefully this time next week I will be preparing for the IUI! I am really praying for the strength you ladies have. I am trying not to get too excited as I don't want to be disappointed. The nurses and Dr's claim it should only take one cycle but I am still apprehensive. Anyway I am excited and I want to wish all the moms a very Happy Mothers Day!

PS. Should I goto work right after and is it OK to work out at the gym after the IUI?


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Belated Mother's Day! Hope everyone had a good weekend.

hopefuly, I will be praying for you. I hope everything works out.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

CeeDee said:


> Happy Belated Mother's Day! Hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> hopefuly, I will be praying for you. I hope everything works out.

Thank you !
I was just on one of those sites tryign to get those fancy banners everyone has. I give up! Too much thinking and counting and I do it all day at work...sigh..i dunno how many days my cycle is it's never regular!! That's sad LOL


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hi Ladies!
> It's been a tough work week for me I work for a gov't contractor and the customer was in asking lots of questions so I was stressed and exhausted when I (finally) made it home! I was down until I saw my cycle came down! I was so excited I almost fell off the toilet! LOL . Well I called the Dr. to setup the beginning of the Clomid/IUI cycle! I went in on day 2 they did a sono and took blood and gave me a rx for clomid. She also told me I would have to give myself a Ovidrel? shot. I didn't know about this part. However, the nurse told me whether I ovulate on my own or not I would need it. So I go to fill the RX and the pharmacist tells me I need insurance approval ..so I ended up just paying cash for it $9! The Ovidrel is a little more I think $25 with my insurance. Anyway I started taking it yesterday and I have 3 more days of it. I don't feel any different yet, my Dr and a few few told me my hormones will be going crazy! Should I be feeling something? So I go in again next Saturday for another sono and more blood work. So hopefully this time next week I will be preparing for the IUI! I am really praying for the strength you ladies have. I am trying not to get too excited as I don't want to be disappointed. The nurses and Dr's claim it should only take one cycle but I am still apprehensive. Anyway I am excited and I want to wish all the moms a very Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> PS. Should I goto work right after and is it OK to work out at the gym after the IUI?

Praying it all works out for you and I think the gym will be fine


----------



## InLuv2

mzhiklass said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> MizhiKlass- any updates, how are you?
> 
> well going by these test its a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

CONGRATS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mzhiklass

Good Morning! I hope everyone had a blessed and Happy Mother's Day! 
Still praying for all of you!:flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies, I hope all is well with everyone.

Inluv your are 12 weeks already. Wow time sure goes by fast. I hope your LO is not causing in MS.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies, I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Inluv your are 12 weeks already. Wow time sure goes by fast. I hope your LO is not causing in MS.

I was thinking the same thing! WOW, 12 weeks has went fast! Hope all is going good!

AFM, still sleep deprived but definitely getting better. Im wondering if I will ever get full nite sleep again:wacko::haha:. Malcolm is now 14.8lbs! He is such a big, sweet boy:winkwink:.

Praying for everyone waiting for their beautiful bundles of joy. God is still able:thumbup:


----------



## InLuv2

Just about 13 weeks ladies and time isn't going fast enough:winkwink: I have been sick for sure. However, this week i am better (fingers crossed). I am getting weaned from my Zofran pump this week as well. I am also on the phenergan(spl) suppositories which have been God-sent. I am able to eat and drink (i am alive):happydance:

Nothing else really going on other than monthly dr. visits. Ultrasound scheduled for 6/14 and we will find out the gender of the baby.

Be blessed all and keep bringing the :bfp:'s ladies......


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies im getting ready for my biopsy..i wil let u all know how it went when i return


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> hey ladies im getting ready for my biopsy..i wil let u all know how it went when i return

Prayers being said. :hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

well im back..the doctor said i should have results by next week..she had to take 2 samples because the first one was nothing but mucus.


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> well im back..the doctor said i should have results by next week..she had to take 2 samples because the first one was nothing but mucus.

Praying and hoping for good results.


----------



## FutureMommie

Please keep us posted on the results, I'm hoping that it is all good news!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all. I hope you are having a good friday.

21 days until my cruise to Mexico. I cant wait. I need a break, although I will miss my kids!!! My mom will be here to watch them so it doesnt get any better than that, I presume.


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey all. I hope you are having a good friday.
> 
> 21 days until my cruise to Mexico. I cant wait. I need a break, although I will miss my kids!!! My mom will be here to watch them so it doesnt get any better than that, I presume.

Have fun lady. I go on a cruise to Mexico in August for our Anniversary.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi ladies,

Just came back from the Dr. getting a followup sonogram after taking the Clomid. I had 3 follicles over 10mm she told to go out and get the OvuQuick kit and start testing tomorrow evening. From then I guess I am supposed to test 2 times a day. I have another sonogram scheduled Tuesday again. So whenever I surge I guess the big IUI date will be scheduled. I also have to get that shot of Ovidrel too but I dont have the date yet. The nurse said they will guide me through it. I am getting excited/nervous! 


@mrskcbrown--- I wanna go on a cruise! Where are you going my anniversary is next month but with all this IUI stuff we havent planned anything. :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just came back from the Dr. getting a followup sonogram after taking the Clomid. I had 3 follicles over 10mm she told to go out and get the OvuQuick kit and start testing tomorrow evening. From then I guess I am supposed to test 2 times a day. I have another sonogram scheduled Tuesday again. So whenever I surge I guess the big IUI date will be scheduled. I also have to get that shot of Ovidrel too but I dont have the date yet. The nurse said they will guide me through it. I am getting excited/nervous!
> 
> 
> @mrskcbrown--- I wanna go on a cruise! Where are you going my anniversary is next month but with all this IUI stuff we havent planned anything. :(

Im going on a Carnival cruise leaving from Mobile, AL. We are going to Progreso, Mexico and Cozumel for 5 nights. I also went on one last year to Bahamas and going on the Disney cruise next summer. My anniversary is June 6 and I just booked this cruise on last wednesday. Total for two was $1073, and because Im a past guest we got upgrades. Norweigen has some good deals and Carnival, just go to their website or call them. We are driving to the port this year because its only 6 hrs from home, but last year I flew to orlando.

@ready: Yay for cruises! Love them because they are all inclusive, but there is nothing like Sandals!!!!!!!!!!!! Sandals is the best couples resort, in my opinion, yet! I plan to go there in 2 yrs from now, because Disney is next year with the kiddos. The only thing I dont like about cruises is the day or days at sea! It kinda drives me :wacko: not to be able to get off of the boat for a while. 

Gotta get me some sexy lingerie to surprise hubby:winkwink:!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey Ladies. Been a few days for me. Hope all is well.

Vrain I've been praying all the way. Hoping for the best of it all!

Mshiklass congrats honey!!! Woohoo!

Inluv wow you're coming along. Exciting for sure!

Mrskc I know you're going to have a blast enjoy! :)


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Hope your weekends have been good.

Vrainoire, praying we get good results.

Mrskcbrown, Mexico is great. I don&#8217;t do cruises, but I love to travel. Hubby and I got married in Cancun, Mexico and it was gorgeous. We stayed at Palace resorts, which is also all inclusive and absolutely luxurious. Sanda	ls is fantastic also. It will be so hard to leave your children especially the little one. Hubby and I are trying to go on vacation this year, he&#8217;s talking about Hawaii.

Hopefuly, sounds good! Keep us posted. I will be praying for you.


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi All,

All this talk about vacations is depressing. Lol. Hubby and I took a mini vacay to Chicago this weekend to celebrate our 5 year and see our new Goddaughter. Too bad it was all cloudy. We normally average one Mexico trip a year, but we've been hesitant with the unrest there we didn't know where to go. I'd love to hear your thoughts and what u heard when u get back. Maybe we can sneak a trip in. This was supposed to be a baby making vacay but my cycle was totally messed up . Oh well, next week.


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi All,

All this talk about vacations is depressing. Lol. Hubby and I took a mini vacay to Chicago this weekend to celebrate our 5 year and see our new Goddaughter. Too bad it was all cloudy. We normally average one Mexico trip a year, but we've been hesitant with the unrest there we didn't know where to go. I'd love to hear your thoughts and what u heard when u get back. Maybe we can sneak a trip in. This was supposed to be a baby making vacay but my cycle was totally messed up . Oh well, next week. All the best to everyone. I'm praying for everyone.


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

hello everyone ... It has been a while but im back lol. Im just in need of some good advice and answers because i am a bit confused. The problem is that i am currently 16 dpo and af as yet to arrive thank god and have ewcm the last 3 days which is strange but i am still getting negative hpts :-(... I kno i ovulated on 4/30/2011 and bd that day and next morning... Symptoms include headaches very mild nausea achey pelvic area with strange fluttery type feelings their tired and really moody... Can someone pls help? Thanx and god bless u


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! I plan to have a good time. I havent heard of any unrest there (Mexico) but I pray all is well.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies!!!
Just wanted to fill you all in. I surged unexpectedly last night (day 11)...I was so nervous and excited that I retested this am and sure enough I was surging. So I called the Dr's office and they said "well it's time to schedule the IUI!". This was a very unexpected surprise, so we were scheduled to go in today. DH went in before i did to give his "sample" and I followed a hour later. The entire procedure took all of a few seconds and was painless. My Dr said this was because of my VERY full bladder. HAHA she then looked at my ovaries through a sono and we saw that I had 2 huge follicles (18-19mm) on each ovary. She then told me that the Ovidrel I paid 24 bux for would be put to use as she would have my DH and I come back tomorrow to do another IUI just to be sure. They had also taken my blood to check my LH level. So off I am again tomorrow to get 'knocked up' fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

mrskcbrown said:


> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just came back from the Dr. getting a followup sonogram after taking the Clomid. I had 3 follicles over 10mm she told to go out and get the OvuQuick kit and start testing tomorrow evening. From then I guess I am supposed to test 2 times a day. I have another sonogram scheduled Tuesday again. So whenever I surge I guess the big IUI date will be scheduled. I also have to get that shot of Ovidrel too but I dont have the date yet. The nurse said they will guide me through it. I am getting excited/nervous!
> 
> 
> @mrskcbrown--- I wanna go on a cruise! Where are you going my anniversary is next month but with all this IUI stuff we havent planned anything. :(
> 
> Im going on a Carnival cruise leaving from Mobile, AL. We are going to Progreso, Mexico and Cozumel for 5 nights. I also went on one last year to Bahamas and going on the Disney cruise next summer. My anniversary is June 6 and I just booked this cruise on last wednesday. Total for two was $1073, and because Im a past guest we got upgrades. Norweigen has some good deals and Carnival, just go to their website or call them. We are driving to the port this year because its only 6 hrs from home, but last year I flew to orlando.
> 
> @ready: Yay for cruises! Love them because they are all inclusive, but there is nothing like Sandals!!!!!!!!!!!! Sandals is the best couples resort, in my opinion, yet! I plan to go there in 2 yrs from now, because Disney is next year with the kiddos. The only thing I dont like about cruises is the day or days at sea! It kinda drives me :wacko: not to be able to get off of the boat for a while.
> 
> Gotta get me some sexy lingerie to surprise hubby:winkwink:!Click to expand...


I will definitely take a look into it..though I am semi nerovus about cruise ships ! I always picture the Titanic...LMBO but my friend said "girl there aren't any icebergs in the Caribbean!" then I thought "oh yeah":dohh: LOL nonetheless maybe its what we need. Other than the ATL trip in July there isn't anything I have planned. I need that 1000 hook up you got though!


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopefulywa8tn said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just came back from the Dr. getting a followup sonogram after taking the Clomid. I had 3 follicles over 10mm she told to go out and get the OvuQuick kit and start testing tomorrow evening. From then I guess I am supposed to test 2 times a day. I have another sonogram scheduled Tuesday again. So whenever I surge I guess the big IUI date will be scheduled. I also have to get that shot of Ovidrel too but I dont have the date yet. The nurse said they will guide me through it. I am getting excited/nervous!
> 
> 
> @mrskcbrown--- I wanna go on a cruise! Where are you going my anniversary is next month but with all this IUI stuff we havent planned anything. :(
> 
> Im going on a Carnival cruise leaving from Mobile, AL. We are going to Progreso, Mexico and Cozumel for 5 nights. I also went on one last year to Bahamas and going on the Disney cruise next summer. My anniversary is June 6 and I just booked this cruise on last wednesday. Total for two was $1073, and because Im a past guest we got upgrades. Norweigen has some good deals and Carnival, just go to their website or call them. We are driving to the port this year because its only 6 hrs from home, but last year I flew to orlando.
> 
> @ready: Yay for cruises! Love them because they are all inclusive, but there is nothing like Sandals!!!!!!!!!!!! Sandals is the best couples resort, in my opinion, yet! I plan to go there in 2 yrs from now, because Disney is next year with the kiddos. The only thing I dont like about cruises is the day or days at sea! It kinda drives me :wacko: not to be able to get off of the boat for a while.
> 
> Gotta get me some sexy lingerie to surprise hubby:winkwink:!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will definitely take a look into it..though I am semi nerovus about cruise ships ! I always picture the Titanic...LMBO but my friend said "girl there aren't any icebergs in the Caribbean!" then I thought "oh yeah":dohh: LOL nonetheless maybe its what we need. Other than the ATL trip in July there isn't anything I have planned. I need that 1000 hook up you got though!Click to expand...

Good luck on your second IUI! I think its going to work for you!!!:winkwink:
As for the trip, I went right to Carnivals website and got it. For some of them you can make payments:winkwink:.

Umm yeah no iceburgs in Carribean or Mexico:haha:!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi ladies had the second IUI yesterday! I had a followup sono to see if the folicles had collapsed. Three had yet to collapse so i have to go back tomorrow ...I hope this is all good news!


----------



## CeeDee

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hi ladies had the second IUI yesterday! I had a followup sono to see if the folicles had collapsed. Three had yet to collapse so i have to go back tomorrow ...I hope this is all good news!

Sounds promising! :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! xoxo to all of you!


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

U kno i ont understand why i cant get an answer to my post when i really need it i posted here because i thaught i could get help from my sisters but i guess not


----------



## Vrainoire

Mrz.Lee2511 said:


> hello everyone ... It has been a while but im back lol. Im just in need of some good advice and answers because i am a bit confused. The problem is that i am currently 16 dpo and af as yet to arrive thank god and have ewcm the last 3 days which is strange but i am still getting negative hpts :-(... I kno i ovulated on 4/30/2011 and bd that day and next morning... Symptoms include headaches very mild nausea achey pelvic area with strange fluttery type feelings their tired and really moody... Can someone pls help? Thanx and god bless u

im sorry that u feel ignored..i know that i didn't respond because i don't know exactly what u want to know..so i can't give u an answer..ur AF hasn't showed? still getting bfns?


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Vrainoire said:


> Mrz.Lee2511 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone ... It has been a while but im back lol. Im just in need of some good advice and answers because i am a bit confused. The problem is that i am currently 16 dpo and af as yet to arrive thank god and have ewcm the last 3 days which is strange but i am still getting negative hpts :-(... I kno i ovulated on 4/30/2011 and bd that day and next morning... Symptoms include headaches very mild nausea achey pelvic area with strange fluttery type feelings their tired and really moody... Can someone pls help? Thanx and god bless u
> 
> im sorry that u feel ignored..i know that i didn't respond because i don't know exactly what u want to know..so i can't give u an answer..ur AF hasn't showed? still getting bfns?Click to expand...

Sorry I got nothing either :nope:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrz.Lee2511 said:


> U kno i ont understand why i cant get an answer to my post when i really need it i posted here because i thaught i could get help from my sisters but i guess not

I apologize if you feel like no one is responding to your post but I think it may be because we dont have the answer to your question. Each one of us was probably waiting for someone else who possibly had the answer to respond. With TTC, its like trial and error. What works for one, may not work for the other. I am not sure why you are receiving negative HPTs even though you are for certain that you ovulated:shrug:. My best response would be to get a blood test if you still feel u may be preggo.

Apologies to you as well hopefullywa8tn! I certainly dont have all the answers. It took me almost 2 yrs to have this baby due to infertility issues, so i claim to be no expert.


----------



## FutureMommie

Mrz.Lee2511 said:


> hello everyone ... It has been a while but im back lol. Im just in need of some good advice and answers because i am a bit confused. The problem is that i am currently 16 dpo and af as yet to arrive thank god and have ewcm the last 3 days which is strange but i am still getting negative hpts :-(... I kno i ovulated on 4/30/2011 and bd that day and next morning... Symptoms include headaches very mild nausea achey pelvic area with strange fluttery type feelings their tired and really moody... Can someone pls help? Thanx and god bless u

I'm sorry you feel that way. I haven't been on this thread much lately but I would have to agree with MrsKC that if AF hasn't shown by now then I would have a blood test done. did you opk's tell you that you for sure ovulated thenn. Sometimes my cycle can be off a few days.



hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> Just wanted to fill you all in. I surged unexpectedly last night (day 11)...I was so nervous and excited that I retested this am and sure enough I was surging. So I called the Dr's office and they said "well it's time to schedule the IUI!". This was a very unexpected surprise, so we were scheduled to go in today. DH went in before i did to give his "sample" and I followed a hour later. The entire procedure took all of a few seconds and was painless. My Dr said this was because of my VERY full bladder. HAHA she then looked at my ovaries through a sono and we saw that I had 2 huge follicles (18-19mm) on each ovary. She then told me that the Ovidrel I paid 24 bux for would be put to use as she would have my DH and I come back tomorrow to do another IUI just to be sure. They had also taken my blood to check my LH level. So off I am again tomorrow to get 'knocked up' fingers crossed!!!!!!

Good luck with your IUI, I hope it does the trick. I will be having one next week too. FX for us.


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

Vrainoire said:


> Mrz.Lee2511 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone ... It has been a while but im back lol. Im just in need of some good advice and answers because i am a bit confused. The problem is that i am currently 16 dpo and af as yet to arrive thank god and have ewcm the last 3 days which is strange but i am still getting negative hpts :-(... I kno i ovulated on 4/30/2011 and bd that day and next morning... Symptoms include headaches very mild nausea achey pelvic area with strange fluttery type feelings their tired and really moody... Can someone pls help? Thanx and god bless u
> 
> im sorry that u feel ignored..i know that i didn't respond because i don't know exactly what u want to know..so i can't give u an answer..ur AF hasn't showed? still getting bfns?Click to expand...

Thank u Vrainoire its cool but i dont mind clarifying when necessarry... I was due for af on 5/14 and still has yet to show and yes still geting bfns even at the dr's they took a blood test to be sure and the results wont be in till next week so i dunno


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

mrskcbrown said:


> Mrz.Lee2511 said:
> 
> 
> U kno i ont understand why i cant get an answer to my post when i really need it i posted here because i thaught i could get help from my sisters but i guess not
> 
> I apologize if you feel like no one is responding to your post but I think it may be because we dont have the answer to your question. Each one of us was probably waiting for someone else who possibly had the answer to respond. With TTC, its like trial and error. What works for one, may not work for the other. I am not sure why you are receiving negative HPTs even though you are for certain that you ovulated:shrug:. My best response would be to get a blood test if you still feel u may be preggo.
> 
> Apologies to you as well hopefullywa8tn! I certainly dont have all the answers. It took me almost 2 yrs to have this baby due to infertility issues, so i claim to be no expert.Click to expand...

 Thank u mrskcbrown its ok im just really confused and frustrated although i kno what works for one doesnt necessarily work for all but it helps to know something new and feel supported in this thing... Any how im not understanding it either Im almost to the point that if i turn out not to be pregnant in spite of what my body is telling me then i may just stop trying altogether because seeing bfns month after month for this last year as broken my heart everytime and im not sure if i can take much more


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrz.Lee2511 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrz.Lee2511 said:
> 
> 
> U kno i ont understand why i cant get an answer to my post when i really need it i posted here because i thaught i could get help from my sisters but i guess not
> 
> I apologize if you feel like no one is responding to your post but I think it may be because we dont have the answer to your question. Each one of us was probably waiting for someone else who possibly had the answer to respond. With TTC, its like trial and error. What works for one, may not work for the other. I am not sure why you are receiving negative HPTs even though you are for certain that you ovulated:shrug:. My best response would be to get a blood test if you still feel u may be preggo.
> 
> Apologies to you as well hopefullywa8tn! I certainly dont have all the answers. It took me almost 2 yrs to have this baby due to infertility issues, so i claim to be no expert.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank u mrskcbrown its ok im just really confused and frustrated although i kno what works for one doesnt necessarily work for all but it helps to know something new and feel supported in this thing... Any how im not understanding it either Im almost to the point that if i turn out not to be pregnant in spite of what my body is telling me then i may just stop trying altogether because seeing bfns month after month for this last year as broken my heart everytime and im not sure if i can take much moreClick to expand...

Yes I know TTC is a trying process! I got BFNs for more than 16 months:shrug:. Have you been tested at the dr for possible fertility issues? I cant remember if you said you did or not:shrug:? Praying for you and if you feel the need to take a break from the whole process, do so:hugs:.


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

No i havent yet nut my dr is sending me to a gyn to do that since it has been a year next month ttc.... I will if it stresses me too bad this month thanx ma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

MrsLee, I know how you feel about stressing out. I have decide not the take anymore HPTs unless AF doesn't show. Next month no OPKS I might temp as I paid for the subs for FF. But I am going to try to put my mind at ease and just depend on God.


----------



## Vrainoire

hello ladies..my results came back cancer free, the doctor said that i just have thick uterine lining so..yeah..but I may be on hiatus for a while being that i'm going through so much personally but whenever i can i'll stop in to check on you all..its been great


----------



## Mrz.Lee2511

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> MrsLee, I know how you feel about stressing out. I have decide not the take anymore HPTs unless AF doesn't show. Next month no OPKS I might temp as I paid for the subs for FF. But I am going to try to put my mind at ease and just depend on God.

Hi how r u? Ok i feel u it just seems to make us crazy most of the time... Im starting to just let god have his perfect will and way if i have another baby praise the lord but if not his will be done its just time i accept it as such for me as i did get my blood test back with a negative and still no af at 24 dpo.. I will be praying or all of you guys that you will be blessed with the little ones you so desire:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrz.Lee2511 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> MrsLee, I know how you feel about stressing out. I have decide not the take anymore HPTs unless AF doesn't show. Next month no OPKS I might temp as I paid for the subs for FF. But I am going to try to put my mind at ease and just depend on God.
> 
> Hi how r u? Ok i feel u it just seems to make us crazy most of the time... Im starting to just let god have his perfect will and way if i have another baby praise the lord but if not his will be done its just time i accept it as such for me as i did get my blood test back with a negative and still no af at 24 dpo.. I will be praying or all of you guys that you will be blessed with the little ones you so desire:)Click to expand...


I will be praying for you as well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrz.Lee2511 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> MrsLee, I know how you feel about stressing out. I have decide not the take anymore HPTs unless AF doesn't show. Next month no OPKS I might temp as I paid for the subs for FF. But I am going to try to put my mind at ease and just depend on God.
> 
> Hi how r u? Ok i feel u it just seems to make us crazy most of the time... Im starting to just let god have his perfect will and way if i have another baby praise the lord but if not his will be done its just time i accept it as such for me as i did get my blood test back with a negative and still no af at 24 dpo.. I will be praying or all of you guys that you will be blessed with the little ones you so desire:)Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that you havent had AF yet! Are they going to give you any prometrium or provera to jump start your cycle?:hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Vrainoire, glad to hear you are cancer free! Yeah! Check in when you can! Hope things work out for you.

Mrz.Lee, sorry to hear about your BFN.


----------



## mrskcbrown

AF came! Wooo! Which means my cycle is getting regular! Im happy because I have PCOS and sometimes wouldnt see a cycle for months. Also means its easier to get preggo when things are more predictable! Also happy because it didnt come for my anniversary cruise! I would have been super, duper pissed off!

Going to chicago this weekend for my daddy's 70th surprise bday party. He has no clue. I called him today because its actually his bday and he said he had nothing planned for the weekend, LOL! If only he knew! I cant wait to see his face. My mom has done such a good job planning this. I hope I make it to 41 yrs of marriage and still be in love.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Mrsk, I hope you dad enjoys his party. I remember we gave my Dad a surprise 70th party about 2 years ago. He had no clue and when he got there he was like "for me." LOL


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Vrainoire said:


> hello ladies..my results came back cancer free, the doctor said that i just have thick uterine lining so..yeah..but I may be on hiatus for a while being that i'm going through so much personally but whenever i can i'll stop in to check on you all..its been great

Thank You Jesus no cancer...please keep us posted, we will be praying for you


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Mrsk, I hope you dad enjoys his party. I remember we gave my Dad a surprise 70th party about 2 years ago. He had no clue and when he got there he was like "for me." LOL

awhhh, Im sure he loved it!:cloud9: Hope my dad does the same!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- I know you are going to have a ball, travel safely!!!


AFM- IUI scheduled for tomorrow!!!!! I"m praying this is it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> MrsKC- I know you are going to have a ball, travel safely!!!
> 
> 
> AFM- IUI scheduled for tomorrow!!!!! I"m praying this is it.

praying with and for u!:hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

FutureMommie said:


> MrsKC- I know you are going to have a ball, travel safely!!!
> 
> 
> AFM- IUI scheduled for tomorrow!!!!! I"m praying this is it.

Praying for you chic! :yellow::yellow:


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> MrsKC- I know you are going to have a ball, travel safely!!!
> 
> 
> AFM- IUI scheduled for tomorrow!!!!! I"m praying this is it.

GOOD LUCK!:thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

Thanks InLuv how are you feeling?

Thank you to all of you for rooting for me!


----------



## ready4onemore

Future, praying for you.

Inluv, wow 15 weeks congrats. I am so happy for you.

Mrsk, I love your profile.


----------



## floppyears

said a prayer for you future
Hi inluv wow girl time is moving. How are u feeling?
Hiya Mrsk 

Hello Ready and everyone :)


----------



## InLuv2

Hey Ladies,
I am feeling GReeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaatttt! Thanks for asking.

Just got back from New Orleans and Mississippi. Boy o Boy did I eat and eat and eat!! My stomach is huge, even though the the baby is so tiny. I told my husband I must be having a baby whale....lol

Anywho, I have been feeling so good that I have honestly entertained my husbands conversation about having two children versus the one.:dohh:

That's about it for me y'all.......Hope all you lovies had a enjoyable Memorial Day!!


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv- Glad you are feeling much better and finally enjoying your pg


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

InLuv, I am so glad you are feeling much better. Are you going to have the gender scan?

Future, how are you feeling?


AFM, we had to move our cruise up from August to July which is okay. I hope I will be preggers then because if not I will be due for my cycle.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

So my dad's surprise 70th bday party was a hit this weekend! He had NO clue. He was shaking when everyone in the room screamed "surprise"! It was awesome and such a blessing to see all the love in the room! My brother and I said a speech, along with my daughter, my mom and my grandma! He was so touched and I think I saw a tear in his eye. Then my parents danced to a dusty, "Heaven Sent". It was so awesome! Im ecstatic!


Next Monday hubby and I will be celebrating 2 yrs of marriage:happydance:. May not mean a lot to some but it is huge for me! We will be in Progreso, Yucatan Mexico on that day so hopefully we can drink a lot of Tequila!:thumbup: My mom is coming down to keep Amariah and Malcolm. I really appreciate her coming because I didnt want to leave them with just anyone. Keep hubby and I in your prayers as this will be a tough summer for us since Im not getting paid due to maternity leave. Im the main provider while hubby is in school and working a part time job. We are tithers and still tithing in our "storm" so we are trusting God to supply our needs:cloud9:.

I pray everyone is well and still praying for BFPs across this board because I know God is most able and still in the blessing business. He doesnt give us the desire to taunt us but to let us know in due time he will provide it!:dust:


----------



## InLuv2

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> InLuv, I am so glad you are feeling much better. Are you going to have the gender scan?
> 
> Future, how are you feeling?
> 
> 
> AFM, we had to move our cruise up from August to July which is okay. I hope I will be preggers then because if not I will be due for my cycle.

@Ready:
Thank you, feeling great these days....thank goodness!!
We will have a 3D scan on 6/16. I will roll off of the table if they mention the word "boy" to me lol... I really would love to have a girl. Definitely will keep ya posted when i return from visit.

I'm hoping that you join me soon on the preggo wagon!! 
:dust:


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So my dad's surprise 70th bday party was a hit this weekend! He had NO clue. He was shaking when everyone in the room screamed "surprise"! It was awesome and such a blessing to see all the love in the room! My brother and I said a speech, along with my daughter, my mom and my grandma! He was so touched and I think I saw a tear in his eye. Then my parents danced to a dusty, "Heaven Sent". It was so awesome! Im ecstatic!
> 
> 
> Next Monday hubby and I will be celebrating 2 yrs of marriage:happydance:. May not mean a lot to some but it is huge for me! We will be in Progreso, Yucatan Mexico on that day so hopefully we can drink a lot of Tequila!:thumbup: My mom is coming down to keep Amariah and Malcolm. I really appreciate her coming because I didnt want to leave them with just anyone. Keep hubby and I in your prayers as this will be a tough summer for us since Im not getting paid due to maternity leave. Im the main provider while hubby is in school and working a part time job. We are tithers and still tithing in our "storm" so we are trusting God to supply our needs:cloud9:.
> 
> I pray everyone is well and still praying for BFPs across this board because I know God is most able and still in the blessing business. He doesnt give us the desire to taunt us but to let us know in due time he will provide it!:dust:

@MrsKcbrown:
HAPPY EARLY ANNIVERSARY!!! Two years is a long time these days, it means A LOT to stay together in today's crazy world!! 
God didn't bring you two this far to leave you. You and yours will be fine and make it through this storm!
Enjoy your vacation and come back preggos OK :) #2
"only if you are ready" otherwise, drink up and enjoy!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!

Inluv2, glad you are enjoying your pregnancy. 

Ready, Praying you are preggers for your cruise.

Mrskcbrown, I&#8217;m so glad your father had a great time at his party. I will pray that the Lord will provide and that he will sustain you and your family during this time. Enjoy your anniversary vacation!

AFM, I&#8217;m almost TTC, just waiting for AF, so I will be at CD#1.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies!

@inluv: unfortunately I dont ovulate until the following week so probably not gonna get preggers lol! Although we will get some practice in


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Guys

Well results came back BFN yesterday for my first IUI.:cry: So it's on to the next one...I was a little upset but I have faith that it will happen when he is ready. Now I am just waiting on:witch: to come so that we can go through it all again. I am a impatient controlling person by nature so it's always instant gratification I am looking for. So i was POSITIVE that one would be all it took, but I guess this is HIS way of getting me to calm down. Anyway I just wanted to update you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## mzhiklass

Hello Ladies!
Hope all is/has been well with everyone. I've been MIA for a lil bit just anxiously awaiting my 1st appt on 6/10! Until then I am trying not to hype myself up to much, I just want to be able to "see it" as my OH says.


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Well results came back BFN yesterday for my first IUI.:cry: So it's on to the next one...I was a little upset but I have faith that it will happen when he is ready. Now I am just waiting on:witch: to come so that we can go through it all again. I am a impatient controlling person by nature so it's always instant gratification I am looking for. So i was POSITIVE that one would be all it took, but I guess this is HIS way of getting me to calm down. Anyway I just wanted to update you guys. :thumbup:

Sorry sweetie! I can understand how difficult this is for you! Im praying for you:hugs:!

@mizhiklass: How did I miss your BFP? Congrats sweetie!:happydance: Im ecstatic for you!:hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Hopefully, sorry to hear that. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way.

Mzhiklass, Welcome back! Once I get PG I think I&#8217;ll feel the same way, until I see it, it won&#8217;t be &#8220;real&#8221; to me. I&#8217;m praying all goes well on your first appointment.


----------



## FutureMommie

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Well results came back BFN yesterday for my first IUI.:cry: So it's on to the next one...I was a little upset but I have faith that it will happen when he is ready. Now I am just waiting on:witch: to come so that we can go through it all again. I am a impatient controlling person by nature so it's always instant gratification I am looking for. So i was POSITIVE that one would be all it took, but I guess this is HIS way of getting me to calm down. Anyway I just wanted to update you guys. :thumbup:

I'm so sorry the witch showed:hugs: its ok to be upset but I'm glad you are doing better and holding on to faith. It will happen for us, I just know it.


----------



## FutureMommie

mzhiklass said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Hope all is/has been well with everyone. I've been MIA for a lil bit just anxiously awaiting my 1st appt on 6/10! Until then I am trying not to hype myself up to much, I just want to be able to "see it" as my OH says.

Can't wait to hear about your appointment!!!! keep us posted.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

FutureMommie said:


> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Well results came back BFN yesterday for my first IUI.:cry: So it's on to the next one...I was a little upset but I have faith that it will happen when he is ready. Now I am just waiting on:witch: to come so that we can go through it all again. I am a impatient controlling person by nature so it's always instant gratification I am looking for. So i was POSITIVE that one would be all it took, but I guess this is HIS way of getting me to calm down. Anyway I just wanted to update you guys. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm so sorry the witch showed:hugs: its ok to be upset but I'm glad you are doing better and holding on to faith. It will happen for us, I just know it.Click to expand...

Thanks chic! I am holding out that this is your month and that will be good news for me! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Where is everyone?!


----------



## mzhiklass

just checkin in I'm at my first appt waiting to go back will update when I'm done ! ;)


----------



## CeeDee

Hello! I'm at CD7, I've decided not to temp this month since it's my first month off of BCP. I plan on just watching CM and any other fertility signs. We are in between NTNP and TTC.


----------



## FutureMommie

Miz- can't wait to hear about your appointment. 

CeeDee- good luck!!!!

Afm- I got a bfn last night at 13dpo so just waiting on AF to show! No more iui's the only option left is ivf. I've really got to seek God on this one.


----------



## ready4onemore

mzhiklass said:


> just checkin in I'm at my first appt waiting to go back will update when I'm done ! ;)

Yes give us an update.



CeeDee said:


> Hello! I'm at CD7, I've decided not to temp this month since it's my first month off of BCP. I plan on just watching CM and any other fertility signs. We are in between NTNP and TTC.

I hoping you catch the egg really soon.



FutureMommie said:


> Afm- I got a bfn last night at 13dpo so just waiting on AF to show! No more iui's the only option left is ivf. I've really got to seek God on this one.

Praying for you I know you time is coming soon. :hugs:


----------



## mzhiklass

Finally home after running around all morning! My appt went well. I am measuring right on at 8w5d. HB was 185! It felt so good to see and hear that everything is right on track. Here are my U/S pics :
 



Attached Files:







6.10.2011 001.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 7









6.10.2011 002.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone!

I hope everyone has been blessed. I went on my anniversary cruise to Mexico and it was very nice. Glad to be back home though kinda.:winkwink: More fun on the cruise and boring at home.

@mizhiklass: congrats on the sticky bean.

@futuremommie: sorry honey! I was praying this was it! I know you have to seek God on the IVF. Take all the time you need.:hugs:

AFM, just keep me in your prayers:shrug:!

:dust:to all!:hugs:


----------



## Mzladyk

Hi, I am a newbie here I had a tubal reversal on May 13 so I am patiently waiting to ttc we currently have three girls and would love to add a boy to our family. But nothing is guaranteed right? Most of all we want a healthy and happy baby. I am glad I found a group to share my journey with as I will probably drive my DH crazy with constant baby talk.:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Mzladyk said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here I had a tubal reversal on May 13 so I am patiently waiting to ttc we currently have three girls and would love to add a boy to our family. But nothing is guaranteed right? Most of all we want a healthy and happy baby. I am glad I found a group to share my journey with as I will probably drive my DH crazy with constant baby talk.:happydance:

Hello and welcome.

My name is Karen I had a TR October 2010 got preggers right away but sadly:cry: misscarried in January. Where in the south are you and where did you get your TR done at. I am in Texas.


----------



## Mzladyk

Thanks for the warm welcome, I live in Baton Rouge, La. Sorry for your lost I am blowing baby dust your way!:winkwink:


----------



## Mzladyk

I had my reversal done in Morgan City, La with Dr. Morice


----------



## ready4onemore

Mzladyk said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, I live in Baton Rouge, La. Sorry for your lost I am blowing baby dust your way!:winkwink:

You are not to far from me. I am right outside of Houston. My niece use to live there she went to Southern U. 

Sending you tons of prayers and :dust:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies, hope all is well and everyone is enjoying their weekends. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mzladyk said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here I had a tubal reversal on May 13 so I am patiently waiting to ttc we currently have three girls and would love to add a boy to our family. But nothing is guaranteed right? Most of all we want a healthy and happy baby. I am glad I found a group to share my journey with as I will probably drive my DH crazy with constant baby talk.:happydance:

Welcome! I pray that you conceive your little boy quickly. I just had a little boy this past february and I am on :cloud9: with him. Nice to meet you! BTW, I am in Mississippi so Im not too far from you either:winkwink:.


----------



## CeeDee

Mzhiklass, Sounds great! The ultrasound pics look great.

Welcome back, mrskcbrown! You will be in my prayers.

Mzladyk, Welcome! It&#8217;s great to have this board. I think my hubby and sister would go crazy with the constant baby talk and questions.


----------



## Mzladyk

mrskcbrown said:


> Mzladyk said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a newbie here I had a tubal reversal on May 13 so I am patiently waiting to ttc we currently have three girls and would love to add a boy to our family. But nothing is guaranteed right? Most of all we want a healthy and happy baby. I am glad I found a group to share my journey with as I will probably drive my DH crazy with constant baby talk.:happydance:
> 
> Welcome! I pray that you conceive your little boy quickly. I just had a little boy this past february and I am on :cloud9: with him. Nice to meet you! BTW, I am in Mississippi so Im not too far from you either:winkwink:.Click to expand...

Congrats on your little boy blow me some blue baby dust please!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies,
Just checking in, I am on Day 10 so I went in to have my sonogram done had 3 follies. The nurse told me to try to stay hydrated with water and to start testing in the am. I have a followup this wednesday if I haven't ovulated by then. I am hoping the 2nd time is a winner!


----------



## InLuv2

Mzladyk said:


> I had my reversal done in Morgan City, La with Dr. Morice

*WELCOME*.....I had my reversal performed by Dr. Levin, Louisville KY.


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> Mzladyk said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am a newbie here I had a tubal reversal on May 13 so I am patiently waiting to ttc we currently have three girls and would love to add a boy to our family. But nothing is guaranteed right? Most of all we want a healthy and happy baby. I am glad I found a group to share my journey with as I will probably drive my DH crazy with constant baby talk.:happydance:
> 
> Welcome! I pray that you conceive your little boy quickly. I just had a little boy this past february and I am on :cloud9: with him. Nice to meet you! BTW, I am in Mississippi so Im not too far from you either:winkwink:.Click to expand...


*Welcome Back Mrskc! This thread was DEAD without you *


----------



## InLuv2

Back from the ultrasound, and as promised I would keep you lovies posted........
*IT'S A GIRL!!*



We are beyond happy with this news!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> Back from the ultrasound, and as promised I would keep you lovies posted........
> *IT'S A GIRL!!*
> 
> 
> 
> We are beyond happy with this news!!

Congrats on your new baby girl!:happydance: I love little girls:cloud9:.


----------



## Mzladyk

InLuv2 said:


> Back from the ultrasound, and as promised I would keep you lovies posted........
> *IT'S A GIRL!!*
> 
> 
> 
> We are beyond happy with this news!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

InLuv2 said:


> Back from the ultrasound, and as promised I would keep you lovies posted........
> *IT'S A GIRL!!*
> 
> 
> 
> We are beyond happy with this news!!

Yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

InLuv2 said:


> Back from the ultrasound, and as promised I would keep you lovies posted........
> *IT'S A GIRL!!*
> 
> 
> 
> We are beyond happy with this news!!

Congratulations!


----------



## QsWife

Hey ladies, 

I'm a newbie just saying Hi! :hi: 

I'm at 8-9 DPO and going nuts in the 2WW. Uggggh


----------



## ready4onemore

QsWife said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie just saying Hi! :hi:
> 
> I'm at 8-9 DPO and going nuts in the 2WW. Uggggh

Welcome. 

The TWW is horrible I know. The funny thing is I am not sure how many DPOs I am because FF keeps changing it. LOL I hope you get your BFP really soon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

QsWife said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie just saying Hi! :hi:
> 
> I'm at 8-9 DPO and going nuts in the 2WW. Uggggh

Yay! Welcome. I hope you get your BFP!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

InLuv2 said:


> Back from the ultrasound, and as promised I would keep you lovies posted........
> *IT'S A GIRL!!*
> 
> 
> We are beyond happy with this news!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats :)




inluv2 said:


> back from the ultrasound, and as promised i would keep you lovies posted........
> *it's a girl!!*
> 
> 
> 
> we are beyond happy with this news!!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

ladies i have a question slash comment! OK so I went to the doctor sunday for the day 10 sonogram. they said to start testing for ovulation yesterday so i did and got a 'positive 2 lines' so I didn't get all excited because the nurse told me there had been a lot of false positives so I should stay hydrated and not use the first urine of the day. Cool so when I got the positive last night I said well I'll just test again in the am to make sure. I tested and got a positive so I called the dr's office and setup the iui for this afternoon. So I go in and get the IUI done and got blood work done. The nurse called me back and said I wasn't surging yet. So it was a false positive TWICE. So now I have to go back and get more blood work and another sonogram. So now I am wondering if the same frigging thing happened last month.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

InLuv2 said:


> Back from the ultrasound, and as promised I would keep you lovies posted........
> *IT'S A GIRL!!*
> 
> 
> 
> We are beyond happy with this news!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

hopefulywa8tn said:


> ladies i have a question slash comment! OK so I went to the doctor sunday for the day 10 sonogram. they said to start testing for ovulation yesterday so i did and got a 'positive 2 lines' so I didn't get all excited because the nurse told me there had been a lot of false positives so I should stay hydrated and not use the first urine of the day. Cool so when I got the positive last night I said well I'll just test again in the am to make sure. I tested and got a positive so I called the dr's office and setup the iui for this afternoon. So I go in and get the IUI done and got blood work done. The nurse called me back and said I wasn't surging yet. So it was a false positive TWICE. So now I have to go back and get more blood work and another sonogram. So now I am wondering if the same frigging thing happened last month.

I can't say it happen last month but most time the surge last from 12-36 hours. So you may have had a surge but then it could have only been for 12 hours. But I am not sure just my opinion.


----------



## MssTeach13

*Hello Lovely Ladies!
I'm a newbie from Florida! I have been lurking for a while and finally decided to go ahead to make an account. (I'm a teacher, it's the summer- what better way to spend my time ) We have been trying since last 2009. Currently in the 2ww as well! Last try before IUI :-/ def nervous about that...

Hope all is well with everyone and best wishes to you all! *


----------



## MssTeach13

Sorry, I do not know how to edit... but that "last" is not supposed to be there...


----------



## ready4onemore

MssTeach13 said:


> *Hello Lovely Ladies!
> I'm a newbie from Florida! I have been lurking for a while and finally decided to go ahead to make an account. (I'm a teacher, it's the summer- what better way to spend my time ) We have been trying since last 2009. Currently in the 2ww as well! Last try before IUI :-/ def nervous about that...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and best wishes to you all! *

Welcome. I hope this summer brings you your BFP.


----------



## CeeDee

MssTeach13 said:


> *Hello Lovely Ladies!
> I'm a newbie from Florida! I have been lurking for a while and finally decided to go ahead to make an account. (I'm a teacher, it's the summer- what better way to spend my time ) We have been trying since last 2009. Currently in the 2ww as well! Last try before IUI :-/ def nervous about that...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and best wishes to you all! *

Welcome! Hopefully you'll be annoucing a BFP soon.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

It has been very quiet on here lately. How are the mothers to be doing?

How are the new mommies doing?

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## mrskcbrown

MssTeach13 said:


> *Hello Lovely Ladies!
> I'm a newbie from Florida! I have been lurking for a while and finally decided to go ahead to make an account. (I'm a teacher, it's the summer- what better way to spend my time ) We have been trying since last 2009. Currently in the 2ww as well! Last try before IUI :-/ def nervous about that...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and best wishes to you all! *

Welcome and I hope you get your BFP very soon! Im a teacher too and my BFF lives in Tampa:happydance:!


----------



## FutureMommie

MssTeach13 said:


> *Hello Lovely Ladies!
> I'm a newbie from Florida! I have been lurking for a while and finally decided to go ahead to make an account. (I'm a teacher, it's the summer- what better way to spend my time ) We have been trying since last 2009. Currently in the 2ww as well! Last try before IUI :-/ def nervous about that...
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone and best wishes to you all! *

Welcome!!!!!! Good luck in the 2ww, I hope you get your bfp, if not just know the IUI isn't bad at all. 



QsWife said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie just saying Hi! :hi:
> 
> I'm at 8-9 DPO and going nuts in the 2WW. Uggggh

Welcome, Good luck!!!



hopefulywa8tn said:


> ladies i have a question slash comment! OK so I went to the doctor sunday for the day 10 sonogram. they said to start testing for ovulation yesterday so i did and got a 'positive 2 lines' so I didn't get all excited because the nurse told me there had been a lot of false positives so I should stay hydrated and not use the first urine of the day. Cool so when I got the positive last night I said well I'll just test again in the am to make sure. I tested and got a positive so I called the dr's office and setup the iui for this afternoon. So I go in and get the IUI done and got blood work done. The nurse called me back and said I wasn't surging yet. So it was a false positive TWICE. So now I have to go back and get more blood work and another sonogram. So now I am wondering if the same frigging thing happened last month.

Hopeful- I don't know how I missed your post. I've never had a false postitive with an opk, I wonder why didn't they do the blood work first before they gave you the IUI? So basically you wasted that money? There must be a better way.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Hi Ladies,

I thought I'd join you guys. My husband and I have been trying for our first take home baby for a year now. We had a miscarriage at 9 weeks last August and an ectopic at 8 weeks right after. We were finally able to officially try again in Feb and bfns since. 

This cycle we're trying pre seed and our regular opks. After our losses we had tests done but of course everything came back normal which just means to me no answers. But I'm hopeful for this month. I'll be testing around july 10-12th.


----------



## MssTeach13

[QUOTE/] Welcome and I hope you get your BFP very soon! Im a teacher too and my BFF lives in Tampa:happydance:![/QUOTE]

PHP:




Yay!! For being a fellow educator and an even bigger hoorah for summertime! 

Also, thank you everyone for making me feel welcome! :) hope you all are blessed with bfps as well!


----------



## MssTeach13

Futuremommy1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd join you guys. My husband and I have been trying for our first take home baby for a year now. We had a miscarriage at 9 weeks last August and an ectopic at 8 weeks right after. We were finally able to officially try again in Feb and bfns since.
> 
> This cycle we're trying pre seed and our regular opks. After our losses we had tests done but of course everything came back normal which just means to me no answers. But I'm hopeful for this month. I'll be testing around july 10-12th.

I am so sorry for your loss. I definitely have been there and it took me a long time to get my head together again. I pray that you also find success on your TTC journey and get your rainbow baby! From one newbie to the next: heyyyyyy! :)


----------



## GirlBlue

Hello Ladies,

Just dropping back in. I have been AWOL during finals b/ glad to hear the updates. Congrats MzHiklass, InLuv, and all the ladies who have gotten their BFP's that I might have missed. 

FutureMommie, MrsKC, and everyone, you all are in my prayers. I'm back on the yoyo with DH. He's back to WTT and I am trying to be ok with it and not care. Trying to remember all of the things I've said to others about God's timing. In the meantime, that has left me to obsess about my body (lol). So now I'm heading to doc next week to get some insight as to why started bleeding heavy midcycle and spotting for 5 days now. 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## ready4onemore

Futuremommy1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd join you guys. My husband and I have been trying for our first take home baby for a year now. We had a miscarriage at 9 weeks last August and an ectopic at 8 weeks right after. We were finally able to officially try again in Feb and bfns since.
> 
> This cycle we're trying pre seed and our regular opks. After our losses we had tests done but of course everything came back normal which just means to me no answers. But I'm hopeful for this month. I'll be testing around july 10-12th.

Welcome and I hope you get your BFP really soon too.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Thanks everyone. I hope I get a BFP really soon too


Where's everyone from?


----------



## ready4onemore

Futuremommy1 said:


> Thanks everyone. I hope I get a BFP really soon too
> 
> 
> Where's everyone from?

I am a fellow Texan, right outside of Houston.


----------



## Futuremommy1

Oh cool I'm in north Dallas


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Futuremommy1 said:


> Oh cool I'm in north Dallas

I'm in North Texas too!
:happydance:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

I thought I would check in right quick I had a really busy week. I have been to the Dr's office EVERY DAY this week. Sunday I went in for the day 10 sono and started testing monday. Monday night I got a 'positive' so we went in Tuesday for the IUI. They took blood and it turns out I wasn't ovulating quite yet. Went in again on Wednesday and Thursday same result. Friday am I went in and my follicles were so big (3 on the right and 1 on the left) that she said she would be surprised if I wasn't and that I would probably be scheduling my IUI soon. Sure enough I was surging so we did the IUI again Friday and yesterday. I also did the Ovidrel shot Friday night. I FELT myself ovulating yesterday afternoon. I knew it was something going on all the cramping I was feeling. So I went in again today and turns out all four ovulated! DH sperm was 84% after wash so I am kinda excited. I don't want to get too excited but this month's IUI went 10x better than last months. So I go back in 11 days for the preg test. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Vrainoire

:dust:Hey ladies!! Welcome to the newbies i missed you guys so i had to come back and say hello lol
@hopefulyw8tn I hope you get ur bfp soon :dust:


----------



## CeeDee

Sounds great hopefuly!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Hopefully, that does sound promising. I hope this is it for you.

Vrain, good to hear from you. How are you?


----------



## FutureMommie

GirlBlue said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just dropping back in. I have been AWOL during finals b/ glad to hear the updates. Congrats MzHiklass, InLuv, and all the ladies who have gotten their BFP's that I might have missed.
> 
> FutureMommie, MrsKC, and everyone, you all are in my prayers. I'm back on the yoyo with DH. He's back to WTT and I am trying to be ok with it and not care. Trying to remember all of the things I've said to others about God's timing. In the meantime, that has left me to obsess about my body (lol). So now I'm heading to doc next week to get some insight as to why started bleeding heavy midcycle and spotting for 5 days now.
> 
> Happy Saturday!

Welcome back!!! you are right God's timing is perfect, I have to remind myself almost daily



Futuremommy1 said:


> Thanks everyone. I hope I get a BFP really soon too
> 
> 
> Where's everyone from?

I'm from North Carolina!



ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hopefully, that does sound promising. I hope this is it for you.
> 
> Vrain, good to hear from you. How are you?

Hey Ready!


----------



## Futuremommy1

My best friend and BIL live in Fayetteville what part are you in futuremommie?


----------



## FutureMommie

Futuremommy1 said:


> My best friend and BIL live in Fayetteville what part are you in futuremommie?

I live about 1hr 20min from Fayetteville in Wilmington, NC


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Vrainoire said:


> :dust:Hey ladies!! Welcome to the newbies i missed you guys so i had to come back and say hello lol
> @hopefulyw8tn I hope you get ur bfp soon :dust:

how are things going with you?


----------



## Futuremommy1

Today I started testing for surge. Anyone else waiting for O?


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies I am doing good, i'm about to get back on the ttc wagon very soon


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

Hello ladies I have stalked a few threads and made a few comments here on bnb. However I am still very new to everything. This group seems interesting, with ladies in different stages of ttc and gestation. Very cool. I am currently in the 2ww, 4-6 dpo. I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's so hard not to calculate every ache and twinge. I am 25 he is 27 and we are praying for our first bundle. 

Baby dust, fingers crossed, and praying for those waiting for there bfp.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Maybe1daysoon, Welcome! I hope you get your BFP really soon. My name is Karen and I have been TTC for about 8 months now. 

Vrainoire, Glad to know you are doing well and that you will be TTC again.

Futuremommy1, I will be starting clomid today and waiting to "O" as well. :happydance: Hope we both catch the egg.

I hope everyone is doing well and enjoy the summer. I am here in Texas and we have had 100 degree weather since spring. We finally got some :rain: yesterday and today. But it didn't seem to cool us down enough. LOL


----------



## FutureMommie

Futuremommy1 said:


> Today I started testing for surge. Anyone else waiting for O?

I'm trying to be really relaxed this cycle so not really doing opk's but I should be O'ing tomorrow or Saturday. Good luck, I hope you catch the eggie



Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies I am doing good, i'm about to get back on the ttc wagon very soon

Glad you are doing well!



Maybe1daysoon said:


> Hello ladies I have stalked a few threads and made a few comments here on bnb. However I am still very new to everything. This group seems interesting, with ladies in different stages of ttc and gestation. Very cool. I am currently in the 2ww, 4-6 dpo. I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's so hard not to calculate every ache and twinge. I am 25 he is 27 and we are praying for our first bundle.
> 
> Baby dust, fingers crossed, and praying for those waiting for there bfp.

Welcome, the thread has been a little quiet but hopefully with some new ladies we can liven it back up again.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome maybe1daysoon! I am Kim and I hope you get your BFP very soon and not have to TTC long. My little guy is 4 months old. I ttc for 16 months:wacko:.

Im glad to see everyone doing ok. Im still rooting for all of these BFPs I know that are going to happen very soon!

@rdy: its been over 96-100 for over 20 something days here in Mississippi! My electric bill is going to be through the roof, therefore I have just been paying on it before it even comes so I am not shocked:dohh:!

Here is a pic of Malcolm that my friend took of him today! I have never saw a pic of him with a smile so wide so I thought Id share it. Hopefully Im not offending anyone:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







baby boy.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ready4onemore

How can such a cute pic offend anyone. He so handsome.


----------



## tickledpink3

That is one happy baby! And too cute.


----------



## CeeDee

Maybe1daysoon said:


> Hello ladies I have stalked a few threads and made a few comments here on bnb. However I am still very new to everything. This group seems interesting, with ladies in different stages of ttc and gestation. Very cool. I am currently in the 2ww, 4-6 dpo. I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's so hard not to calculate every ache and twinge. I am 25 he is 27 and we are praying for our first bundle.
> 
> Baby dust, fingers crossed, and praying for those waiting for there bfp.

Hello! Welcome! I'm also 7 DPO (I think). This is my first cycle (after BCP), so I don't expect a BFP. I'm not even sure when I o'ed. If AF shows up I plan on diligently using OPK's next month to be sure.


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> That is one happy baby! And too cute.

I cant believe Olivia is about to be 1 WOW! She is a doll!:cloud9:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies!

I am on vacation in San Antonio but I just wanted to stop in and say hi! I am in the 2ww after 3 friggin IUI's last week. I got back on 6/30 to get the blood test. I am trying not to think about it but it creeps into the brain every now and then. 

Mrskcbrown- He is TOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! hope everyone is blessed!

Did you watch the BET awards? It wasnt too bad this year! Kevin Hart did a great job, I thought! Im glad BET has a new show coming out called "Reed between the lines" showing Black marriages in a positive light. Our children need that! BTW, I see Nia Long is pregnant again??!! This time by a NBA player. Anything goes in hollywood I guess.

Chat lata!


----------



## FutureMommie

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am on vacation in San Antonio but I just wanted to stop in and say hi! I am in the 2ww after 3 friggin IUI's last week. I got back on 6/30 to get the blood test. I am trying not to think about it but it creeps into the brain every now and then.
> 
> Mrskcbrown- He is TOOO CUTE!!!!

Hopefuly- I'm praying this is your month chic! Enjoy your vacay!



mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! hope everyone is blessed!
> 
> Did you watch the BET awards? It wasnt too bad this year! Kevin Hart did a great job, I thought! Im glad BET has a new show coming out called "Reed between the lines" showing Black marriages in a positive light. Our children need that! BTW, I see Nia Long is pregnant again??!! This time by a NBA player. Anything goes in hollywood I guess.
> 
> Chat lata!

MrsKC- Macolm is getting so big, love the pic.....I watched the BET awards last night and was slightly disappointed! I too am looking forward to that new show in Oct. we need more postive shows on tv.

TickledPink- Glad you popped in we have missed you, your little girl is gorgeous!

AFM- My 2ww begins today cross your fingers for me.


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, I watched the BET awards and was quite surpise by Kelly Rowland's performace. But I did like her performance. Just was shocked. I hope she does well, she actually has a nice voice but doesn't seem to use it a lot. I am looking forward to the new show. I wonder if "The Game" is going to come back.

Future, You know we got you covered.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Mrsk, I watched the BET awards and was quite surpise by Kelly Rowland's performace. But I did like her performance. Just was shocked. I hope she does well, she actually has a nice voice but doesn't seem to use it a lot. I am looking forward to the new show. I wonder if "The Game" is going to come back.
> 
> Future, You know we got you covered.

Yeah Kelly has a great voice. Im glad she is getting out of Beyonces shadow. I like B but Im getting kinda tired of her. I couldnt really get with the Game. Never could.

@future: I love Kevin Hart, so anything he is on, gets my attention, LOL! Also I loved his segment the House husbands of Hollywood....too funny!

Im praying and in agreement for Bfps for everyone on this board!:hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Well ladies I got a BFN on IUI #2. We meet with the Dr. tomorrow to discuss next steps and what we can do different. Just wanted to keep ya'll updated.


----------



## FutureMommie

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Well ladies I got a BFN on IUI #2. We meet with the Dr. tomorrow to discuss next steps and what we can do different. Just wanted to keep ya'll updated.

I'm sorry I hope that your dr has a plan of what you should do next. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ready4onemore

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Well ladies I got a BFN on IUI #2. We meet with the Dr. tomorrow to discuss next steps and what we can do different. Just wanted to keep ya'll updated.

:hugs: So sorry. Praying you get your BFP with the next step or before.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sorry about your BFN hopefully! God is still in the blessing business. Praying for you all as you pray for me


----------



## CeeDee

Sorry about the BFN hopefuly.


----------



## FutureMommie

Happy 4th Ladies!!!! I"m looking forward to my weekend!


----------



## MssTeach13

Hi Ladies! 
I hope everyone has been well. I just got back from a week long cruise, it was relaxing but of course AF had to show up :-( 

Anyway, before I left I got to check out the BET Awards. It was much better than last time definitely. Kelly did her thing! I agree with Ready4onemore, the performance was a little bit different for her, but she can sing. 

Also, MrsKC- your son is so handsome!

I think I'm all caught up now on the posts I missed. Everyone please enjoy your holiday!


----------



## mrskcbrown

MssTeach13 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I hope everyone has been well. I just got back from a week long cruise, it was relaxing but of course AF had to show up :-(
> 
> Anyway, before I left I got to check out the BET Awards. It was much better than last time definitely. Kelly did her thing! I agree with Ready4onemore, the performance was a little bit different for her, but she can sing.
> 
> Also, MrsKC- your son is so handsome!
> 
> I think I'm all caught up now on the posts I missed. Everyone please enjoy your holiday!

Thanks lady!! Im glad you enjoyed your cruise. They are so awesome!:thumbup: Sorry AF had to show though:nope:. Im sure you still had fun!!

AFM, Im in Virginia for the 4th with hubbys family. Im having a good time. I wish hubby would relax more instead of trying to run and see everyone. How come when you go to visit home, you have to go and visit everyone instead of them coming to you??? Arent you the visitor now???? When I go home to Chicago, Ive stopped trying to run and see everyone. I figure Ive told my friends and if they really want to see me, they will come visit and if not I just enjoy my family:winkwink:.

Have a fun fourth! Dont eat too many ribs, beef or pork LOL:haha:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello 4th of July weekend, everyone! Hubby&#8217;s family had their cookout yesterday and I&#8217;m already stuffed. My family&#8217;s cookout is tomorrow. Hope everyone is enjoying this weekend.

MssTeach, Glad you had a great cruise. Too bad about AF.

Mrskcbrown, I have family in VA also. What part are you in?


----------



## FutureMommie

I hope every one is having a great weekend!!!!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. We went in an spoke with the Dr., she went through all the results of all the tests during both IUI cycles. I responded very well in both cycles however she thinks the problem is in DH sperm count. When we originally went in he had about 21 million back in Dec, however during all of the IUI's his count was around 10 million. So she is referring him to a urologist that specializes in male infertility, she also ran some hormone tests on him. So basically she said the only way she would do another IUI is if his sperm count rises, otherwise we should just go right to the IVF. When I heard this I wanted to breakout in tears being as though none of this is covered under my insurance. She saw my concern and looked to see if there were any tests going on. There was but she said I wasn't a good candidate being as though I really dont need the strong meds that that study required. So she gave the stats of the IVF and she said its around 60% for us since I produce so many follicles. So the cost of the IVF is $12k approx with the meds. I just went out to the car and cried and cried. Meanwhile my DH showed up to get the hormone testing done and he saw my concern as he was on his way there during the consult so he was on speakerphone. So anyway we get home and after I calm down I ask DH to pull up his insurance info. I had a ickling this might happen so I googled his employer and IVF and low and behold it said his company covers infertility. I wanted to be sure so I asked him to pull up his info although we are on my insurance he was able to see that his company covers 100% of any infertility costs up to 20k after a $90 copay! All I could do was say thank you Jesus. Just the fact of knowing that made me feel a tiny bit better. Although I am hoping it doesnt have to go that far. But the only rough thing is that we would have to wait until Jan when our insurance switches over. But thats a small price to pay I guess. So he is calling the specialist tomorrow and hopefully he can set something up this week or next. I still have 2 refills of the Clomid :) so I am gonna still try this month and next until we figure out what his issues are. Sometimes I wish we would have started trying earlier I have alot of friends pregnant now ranging from 25-35 so I know its gonna happen but planning all these showers sometimes stings a little, especially when they all know we are trying. They don't know to what extent (IUI) etc but they know we have been trying. Anyway I'll get of my soapbox Happy Fourth ladies and I will check in later!


----------



## Regalpeas

This is wonderful and inspiring news!:happydance: Amazing and a blessing. Hoping the best one way or another. Happy Independence day to you too! :flower:



hopefulywa8tn said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. We went in an spoke with the Dr., she went through all the results of all the tests during both IUI cycles. I responded very well in both cycles however she thinks the problem is in DH sperm count. When we originally went in he had about 21 million back in Dec, however during all of the IUI's his count was around 10 million. So she is referring him to a urologist that specializes in male infertility, she also ran some hormone tests on him. So basically she said the only way she would do another IUI is if his sperm count rises, otherwise we should just go right to the IVF. When I heard this I wanted to breakout in tears being as though none of this is covered under my insurance. She saw my concern and looked to see if there were any tests going on. There was but she said I wasn't a good candidate being as though I really dont need the strong meds that that study required. So she gave the stats of the IVF and she said its around 60% for us since I produce so many follicles. So the cost of the IVF is $12k approx with the meds. I just went out to the car and cried and cried. Meanwhile my DH showed up to get the hormone testing done and he saw my concern as he was on his way there during the consult so he was on speakerphone. So anyway we get home and after I calm down I ask DH to pull up his insurance info. I had a ickling this might happen so I googled his employer and IVF and low and behold it said his company covers infertility. I wanted to be sure so I asked him to pull up his info although we are on my insurance he was able to see that his company covers 100% of any infertility costs up to 20k after a $90 copay! All I could do was say thank you Jesus. Just the fact of knowing that made me feel a tiny bit better. Although I am hoping it doesnt have to go that far. But the only rough thing is that we would have to wait until Jan when our insurance switches over. But thats a small price to pay I guess. So he is calling the specialist tomorrow and hopefully he can set something up this week or next. I still have 2 refills of the Clomid :) so I am gonna still try this month and next until we figure out what his issues are. Sometimes I wish we would have started trying earlier I have alot of friends pregnant now ranging from 25-35 so I know its gonna happen but planning all these showers sometimes stings a little, especially when they all know we are trying. They don't know to what extent (IUI) etc but they know we have been trying. Anyway I'll get of my soapbox Happy Fourth ladies and I will check in later!


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. We went in an spoke with the Dr., she went through all the results of all the tests during both IUI cycles. I responded very well in both cycles however she thinks the problem is in DH sperm count. When we originally went in he had about 21 million back in Dec, however during all of the IUI's his count was around 10 million. So she is referring him to a urologist that specializes in male infertility, she also ran some hormone tests on him. So basically she said the only way she would do another IUI is if his sperm count rises, otherwise we should just go right to the IVF. When I heard this I wanted to breakout in tears being as though none of this is covered under my insurance. She saw my concern and looked to see if there were any tests going on. There was but she said I wasn't a good candidate being as though I really dont need the strong meds that that study required. So she gave the stats of the IVF and she said its around 60% for us since I produce so many follicles. So the cost of the IVF is $12k approx with the meds. I just went out to the car and cried and cried. Meanwhile my DH showed up to get the hormone testing done and he saw my concern as he was on his way there during the consult so he was on speakerphone. So anyway we get home and after I calm down I ask DH to pull up his insurance info. I had a ickling this might happen so I googled his employer and IVF and low and behold it said his company covers infertility. I wanted to be sure so I asked him to pull up his info although we are on my insurance he was able to see that his company covers 100% of any infertility costs up to 20k after a $90 copay! All I could do was say thank you Jesus. Just the fact of knowing that made me feel a tiny bit better. Although I am hoping it doesnt have to go that far. But the only rough thing is that we would have to wait until Jan when our insurance switches over. But thats a small price to pay I guess. So he is calling the specialist tomorrow and hopefully he can set something up this week or next. I still have 2 refills of the Clomid :) so I am gonna still try this month and next until we figure out what his issues are. Sometimes I wish we would have started trying earlier I have alot of friends pregnant now ranging from 25-35 so I know its gonna happen but planning all these showers sometimes stings a little, especially when they all know we are trying. They don't know to what extent (IUI) etc but they know we have been trying. Anyway I'll get of my soapbox Happy Fourth ladies and I will check in later!

Praise God for that! It could be a lot worse:winkwink:. How long have you been trying? We tried quite a while 16 months or more to be honest. Also have they given you metformin to try?? I pray everything works out!:hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

mrskcbrown we have been trying since Jan 2010 , nope no metformin as of yet


----------



## CeeDee

Hopefuly, So sorry about your hubby&#8217;s test results. It is a blessing that your hubby&#8217;s insurance covers IVF. You can spend the next months praying and practicing till you can switch insurances. There never is a way to know if it would take a longer or shorter time to get pregnant; it&#8217;s always in God&#8217;s hands. It looks like you have a great plan though.


----------



## FutureMommie

hopefulyw8tn- I'm sorry that the news you got wasn't great but glad that your dh's insurance will cover IVF if you need to go that route. My insurance doesn't cover IVF at all so if we proceed it is all out of pocket. I am praying for you that you will get your bfp and IVF won't be needed. Yay to your hubby for being active and going to the dr.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

The Dr called me this am with DH's hormorne results, she said one of them was low so she definitely wants him to see the urologist (spelling). She said IVF may not be necessary if the meds help raise the count. So fingers crossed for that. :) trying to stay positive.


----------



## ready4onemore

hopefulywa8tn said:


> The Dr called me this am with DH's hormorne results, she said one of them was low so she definitely wants him to see the urologist (spelling). She said IVF may not be necessary if the meds help raise the count. So fingers crossed for that. :) trying to stay positive.

Praying it all works out for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopefully: Im praying everything works out in your favor!!

AFM, I had a great time in Virginia with hubbys family. He preached on sunday morning and did and awesome job! Everyone was so impressed. He got the video and has been watching it over and over, critiquing himself LOL! The ride was long though and I think Malcolm was getting tired of it! He was cranky! We know next time that with a 4 month old, we will need to fly and rent a bigger car. My back and body was so sore!!

Now Im just preparing myself for the upcoming school year!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- glad you enjoyed your trip!!!!


----------



## Vrainoire

:growlmad:ugh!! I am sooo tired of this..i have not gotten back on the ttc bandwagon just yet but i can help but get frustrated when i think of all the money time and stress that goes into..so with all that said..I AM GOING TO FLIP IF A SEE ANOTHER PREGNANT LITTLE GIRL!!!ONE WITH NO RELATIONSHIP NO COMMITMENT NO JOB NO PLANS JUST A BABY!! UGH!!!
**Back to Your scheduled programming**


----------



## FutureMommie

Vrain, i totally understand what you mean, it does seem like that at times for me too but I just keep reminding myself that my time is coming.


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrain, I understand.

Hey ladies, I have updated my journal to let you all know that I am Pregnant.:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

ready4onemore said:


> Vrain, I understand.
> 
> Hey ladies, I have updated my journal to let you all know that I am Pregnant.:happydance:

Congrats!!!!!! H&H 9 months for you


----------



## MrsBrown

Hello Ladies, 

I am at the beginning of TTC with Clomid. I dont have many stories yet as I just used the clomid at the end of June, actually, the day after we got married. So I am hoping we conceive soon. Congrats to Ready4oneMore on her BFP !!


----------



## mrskcbrown

MrsBrown said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am at the beginning of TTC with Clomid. I dont have many stories yet as I just used the clomid at the end of June, actually, the day after we got married. So I am hoping we conceive soon. Congrats to Ready4oneMore on her BFP !!

Welcome to the group. I am mrsbrown as well. Praying that you conceive quickly!

@vrainoire: Dont give up hope. It will happen for you the right way and in Gods special timing as Future said!

@rdy: congrats! God has blessed you so dont stress about it anymore! Enjoy.

AFM, my cycle is still missing but when I tested last sunday it was BFN. Only thing I can think is that my PCOS is acting up again or either I ovulated late. Im going to take one more test probably tomorrow and then if its a no, i have to start my metformin again....ugh.! How could my cycle come steadily from April and then stop. This sucks but oh well!

Be blessed!


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks mrskcbrown, I really feel good about it too. So I am very happy.


----------



## InLuv2

ready4onemore said:


> Vrain, I understand.
> 
> Hey ladies, I have updated my journal to let you all know that I am Pregnant.:happydance:

Great News Missy! I had a feeling someone would post some good news and I logged on....
:happydance:

May God keep you and your little one!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome MrsBrown I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## ready4onemore

InLuv2 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Vrain, I understand.
> 
> Hey ladies, I have updated my journal to let you all know that I am Pregnant.:happydance:
> 
> Great News Missy! I had a feeling someone would post some good news and I logged on....
> :happydance:
> 
> May God keep you and your little one!!!Click to expand...

Thanks sweetness. I have a good feeling about this one. I am so peaceful. To God be the glory.


----------



## Vrainoire

Welcome Mrsbrown


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Congratulations, ready!!!!! So happy for you!

Welcome, MrsBrown! How did you come about using clomid? Have you been TTC long?

Hi Inluv! How is your pregnancy going? Did you find out the sex?


----------



## hopeful64

Hello ladies! haven't posted here in a really time and I hope some of you still remember me.
I finally got my :bfp: after one cycle of Femara! I'm 6 weeks along and my 5.5 weeks ultrasounds showed two fetuses with heartbeats! (my dream come true!). 
Congrats, Ready, and goodluck to all the ladies that are trying.


----------



## ready4onemore

hopeful64 said:


> Hello ladies! haven't posted here in a really time and I hope some of you still remember me.
> I finally got my :bfp: after one cycle of Femara! I'm 6 weeks along and my 5.5 weeks ultrasounds showed two fetuses with heartbeats! (my dream come true!).
> Congrats, Ready, and goodluck to all the ladies that are trying.

Thanks a conrats to you as well.


----------



## MrsBrown

Congrats to ALL .. I am TRULY happy for you .. Make sure you take it easy now :happydance::happydance: .. 

I have been TTC for a little over a year now .. I had bloodwork -- HSG -- and DH had SA .. All were NORMAL ... OB/GYN prescribed Clomid days 5- 9 .. So now its a waiting game for me .. I go back to get an ultra sound on July 20th @ 10am .. So im excited about that ...


----------



## CeeDee

Double congrats hopeful64!


----------



## hopeful64

Thanks Ladies! it still doesn't feel real even with the nausea and fatigue! I can't wait for my next ultrasound at 7.5 weeks.


----------



## FutureMommie

Congrats Hopeful64


----------



## ready4onemore

hopeful64 said:


> Thanks Ladies! it still doesn't feel real even with the nausea and fatigue! I can't wait for my next ultrasound at 7.5 weeks.

You need a siggy. :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats hopeful!


----------



## InLuv2

CeeDee said:


> Hello everyone! I hope everyone is having a good weekend.
> 
> Congratulations, ready!!!!! So happy for you!
> 
> Welcome, MrsBrown! How did you come about using clomid? Have you been TTC long?
> 
> Hi Inluv! How is your pregnancy going? Did you find out the sex?

Hi CeeDee:
It's a Girl......I'm in the "PINK"


----------



## InLuv2

hopeful64 said:


> Hello ladies! haven't posted here in a really time and I hope some of you still remember me.
> I finally got my :bfp: after one cycle of Femara! I'm 6 weeks along and my 5.5 weeks ultrasounds showed two fetuses with heartbeats! (my dream come true!).
> Congrats, Ready, and goodluck to all the ladies that are trying.


WOW........congrats on the bundle!
Twins......:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

hopeful64 said:


> Hello ladies! haven't posted here in a really time and I hope some of you still remember me.
> I finally got my :bfp: after one cycle of Femara! I'm 6 weeks along and my 5.5 weeks ultrasounds showed two fetuses with heartbeats! (my dream come true!).
> Congrats, Ready, and goodluck to all the ladies that are trying.

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

COngrats Ready and Hopeful! :happydance: Welcome Mrsbrown. :)


----------



## MrsBrown

There are so many females who get pregnant so easily ... With all the planning we are doing .. I know we are going to ROCK as new moms ... Even though I have kids already .. I forgot what it was to have a little bambina/o ... lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Im so happy for all the BFPs and still praying for those of you in waiting. Delay is not denial. God hasnt forgotten what you are trusting him for!!:hugs:

BTW, new pics in my journal if you care to look. Just pics of Malcolm


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, im quite new to this site. this is my 3rd month ttc. i just happened to find this thread and would like to join it. i see already there are some bfp's and someone expecting twice the joy... Congrats ladies... and for the rest of us :baby: Dust


----------



## mrskcbrown

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies, im quite new to this site. this is my 3rd month ttc. i just happened to find this thread and would like to join it. i see already there are some bfp's and someone expecting twice the joy... Congrats ladies... and for the rest of us :baby: Dust

Welcome! Glad you are here.:hugs:


----------



## MrsBrown

Welcome Choc .. I am also new ...


----------



## ready4onemore

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies, im quite new to this site. this is my 3rd month ttc. i just happened to find this thread and would like to join it. i see already there are some bfp's and someone expecting twice the joy... Congrats ladies... and for the rest of us :baby: Dust

Welcome, there are a lot of great women on this thread. I hope you get your BFP really soon.

Mrsk, Malcolm is so cute. Love the pics.


----------



## CeeDee

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies, im quite new to this site. this is my 3rd month ttc. i just happened to find this thread and would like to join it. i see already there are some bfp's and someone expecting twice the joy... Congrats ladies... and for the rest of us :baby: Dust

Welcome! This is a great group!


----------



## FutureMommie

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies, im quite new to this site. this is my 3rd month ttc. i just happened to find this thread and would like to join it. i see already there are some bfp's and someone expecting twice the joy... Congrats ladies... and for the rest of us :baby: Dust

Welcome to the thread!

InLuv- congrats on team pink!


----------



## Nightnurse

Congrats on the new BFP's and good luck for those of us who are still ttc


----------



## hopeful64

Thanks everyone! and sorry for the late response. I've just been so so exhausted lately. 
It's like all I've been able to do these days is go to work, come home and SLEEP!


----------



## FutureMommie

*Ladies...I have some sad news, Ready has messaged me and asked me to let u ladies know she had been misinformed yesterday and her pregnancy is eptopic and she will be having surgery in the morning. She will be away from her journal and her TR thread to heal. We need to send prayers and thoughts her way for a safe surgery for her health and that they are able to save her tube. And may God give her strength to get through this and lift her spirits in this time of sadness. *

Ladies this was posted in Ready's Journal by one of her bnb friends. Please lets take the time and pray for her, I can not imagine how she must be feeling right now.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> *Ladies...I have some sad news, Ready has messaged me and asked me to let u ladies know she had been misinformed yesterday and her pregnancy is eptopic and she will be having surgery in the morning. She will be away from her journal and her TR thread to heal. We need to send prayers and thoughts her way for a safe surgery for her health and that they are able to save her tube. And may God give her strength to get through this and lift her spirits in this time of sadness. *
> 
> Ladies this was posted in Ready's Journal by one of her bnb friends. Please lets take the time and pray for her, I can not imagine how she must be feeling right now.

OH NO:cry::cry:. Im so sad right now:nope:. Praying for Karen!!!


----------



## Vrainoire

I'm am so sorry to hear this...she is in my prayers I can't even begin to imagine how this feels but thru God all things are possible. I will be praying for Gods healing hands to be with her.


----------



## ready4onemore

Thank you ladies!! I am brusied but not broken. God is still Good.


----------



## hopeful64

I'm so sorry, Ready. May God heal and strengthen you.
Yes, you are not broken my dear, you will get another BFP in no time.


----------



## MrsBrown

Ready I will be praying for you ... :friends::friends::friends:


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies! 

I'd like to join this thread! I'm currently in my 2WW and today AF is due. There is no sign of her yet but she feels as if she'll be here very soon. So far I've had the following symptoms but I can't remember what days...sorry:

AF like cramps/twinges...really bad on 6dpo
little bit of nausea
some gagging when eating my fav breakfast, parfait around 4dpo :sad1:
Watery CM and a little bit of creamy (tmi)
Few drops of brown discharge yesterday (12dpo) then clear
Sore boobies since early on (like 4dpo)
Heavy/tight abdomen
Moody but that's normal for me :winkwink: 

I haven't tested yet. I'm trying to wait as long as I can. I used the SMEP method this month. Okay...gotta run to the restroom again to check for the :witch: 

GL ladies!!! FX for you all and :dust: all around!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome Beauty, I hope the witch stays away!


----------



## MrsBrown

Yes..welcome Beauty......and lets pray that horrible witch gives you 9months of breathing room


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks ladies!! 

I'm having some dull cramps and I just want to go to bed. Ugh!! I wish I just knew either way! 

How are you ladies doing today? :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Beauty when are you going to test?


----------



## Beauty2

I'm trying to wait as long as I can or at least until I know AF isn't coming. So I'd say probably Monday (if I can wait). Trying to wait on my 20cent pregnancy tests to come in the mail too (Monday delivery) :winkwink:


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi All...

I've been lurking and praying for each of your stories but have fallen off for a little while. 

Ready you are in my prayers. God is a healer....He HAS made all things well so trust and believe your healing is already done. Babydust to all of you.

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

Updates....
DH has left this round of TTC/NTNP up to me, which is so weird. I can't really predict anything anymore. One day he comes in the house and says, I want to have a baby now...randomly...but otherwise is not really pushing the idea, which I think is because he's worried how it will hamper my career. But we have just been believing that God will see fit to open up our womb in his timing. So we're waiting to see if this month is in his timing. I've been having the usual AF/BFP murky symptoms so I know this could go either way. But for whatever reason, I am slightly nervous yet hopeful. Oh well...Baby dust to all!


----------



## ready4onemore

Beauty2, welcome. I hope you get your BFP really soon.

Girlblue, I hope this is a good month for you.

Future, hey sweetie. How are you doing?

AFM, I am healing just find. I cannot have spicy or gassy food.:shrug: So I am pretty much eating stuff I really don't want. Of course I want all the spicy foods I can think of. I can't drive either. Oh joy, my 17yo gets to run errands for me. He loves that he can get out and drive my car without me. I can walk but it hurt to stand straight but I love the fact that my dh and son wait on me hand and foot. :haha:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

I'M BACK!!!!! I had to take a small break due to work stress and going out of town. But I am trying to catch up and will try to stay consistent Lord knows I need it! Welcome to all of the new ladies! I'll be in ATL this weekend to visit family but I will bring my laptop to keep in touch.


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks so much, Ready!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss!! God Bless you and your family!!! :flower: :hugs:

Small update: still no sign of :witch: she's playing with me now....ugh! :brat:


----------



## FutureMommie

Beauty2 said:


> Thanks so much, Ready!!! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss!! God Bless you and your family!!! :flower: :hugs:
> 
> Small update: still no sign of :witch: she's playing with me now....ugh! :brat:

OMG you are killing me! I can't wait for you to test!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GirlBlue

Thanks Ready! Glad to hear you're family is being supportive! That's a blessing. 8DPO today and I'm trying not to test. Oh to have willpower...I'm fighting the urge to go to the dollar store and buy some tests just to give me something to do until next Thursday. As most of you know DH and I have been just NTNP for awhile now. If things don't happen for us this cycle, then i guess we will be revaluating whether to wait until next year this time or to start being intentional in TTC. 

symptoms I can remember So far I've had...

OV spotting CD 11-14, and BD CD 11,12, and 14. 
1DPO-5DPO- cramping, unbelievable fatigue
6DPO-nausea, itchy and sore boobs, dizzy
7DPO-nausea, itchy and sore boobs, dizzy, shooting pain from my lower abdomen towards my navel, pain in hip, nickel/metallic taste in mouth all day, woke up with acne
8DPO-nausea, CRAMPS!


----------



## FutureMommie

Girl Blue, I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Beauty2

Haha! FutureMommie - I'm soo sorry to keep you in suspense! I just gave into to temptation....or tried. I went to the dollar store to buy a test and they were all out! :sad2: However, you wouldn't believe how many ovulation test they had! Ugh!! I guess I'm back to waiting. :coffee: It often feels like AF is here but it turns out to only be CM. I had a lot of twinges and mild cramps today. Now I'm getting anxious!! If she's not here by tomorrow I'll def test on Friday. I promise!! :winkwink: I also ordered 50 Wondfo pregnancy tests from Amazon ($10) so, if she's not here before they arrive (Monday) then I'll be testing like crazy!! 

In the meantime, what's going on with you ladies??? :munch:


----------



## Beauty2

Oooh, GirlBlue, sounds promising!! I heard that metallic taste is like a definite because it's the only symptom that isn't similar to AF. GL, doll!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsBrown

UGH ... I have 5 more days until I test ... The suspense is killing me .. lol


----------



## GirlBlue

Thanks Ladies! :hugs: You all are awesome! I'm hopeful and just trying to take it as easy as possible. I think I am going to wander up to the dollar store and grab a few HPT and OPK's...just in case. At least the responses might deflate some of my anxiety...or so I hope...lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Praying for each of you to get your BFP really soon.


----------



## MrsBrown

Thanks Ready


----------



## FutureMommie

Beauty- I will be stalking you!!!! LOL Come on BFP! Boo to the dollarstore for not having any test!

Girl Blue and MrsBrown- Rooting for you guys too! We need some more bfp's!!!

Glad that the thread is picking up, I was afraid it was going to die out.


----------



## CeeDee

I think I'm in the 2WW. I'm not too sure when I ovulated, but I think it was Sunday. I haven't been viligant with the OPKs. We shall see. 

GirlBlue/MrsBrown, keep us posted, I can't wait to see your results!


----------



## FutureMommie

CeeDee- Good luck in the 2ww! and hoping it leads to a bfp. I haven't been really keeping up with my cycle or bd'ing much.


----------



## MrsBrown

I had a dream last night that i took a test and as soon as i peed on the stick ...it came up with two of the PINKEST LINES I ever saw....


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsBrown said:


> I had a dream last night that i took a test and as soon as i peed on the stick ...it came up with two of the PINKEST LINES I ever saw....

Hoping your dream becomes a reality, when do you test?


----------



## MrsBrown

Im going to test on Monday....trust me..its killing me


----------



## GirlBlue

Thanks MrsBrown, FutureMommie, and CeeDee...I appreciate it! Hoping for BFP's across the board. 

FutureMommie...I understand about not BD...DH and I have serious dry spells and with stress and all...well...stay encouraged....there's always next cycle God willing. You are such a blessing.

So I broke down and went to the dollar store. After seeing Beauty's results with store being out, I bought 5! LOL.. The cashier looked in my basket and said, "uh oh, Let me know what happens." I cracked up. Of course it was a BFN, but I expected that and almost needed it to keep me sane. 

Today DPO: Cramps, some twinges/pain in that area, discomfort/moderate cramp related pain in lower back and hips, runny stuffy nose coughing w/ phlem(?) (is it just me or do PG symptoms look so much like symptoms for everything else that they border on ridiculousness ?LOL.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsBrown- OK *biting nails*

Girlblue- pg symptoms certainly mirror af symptoms.....ugh...still hoping for your bfp!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I pray that God has been keeping each of you in His perfect peace. I also pray that you all get the BFP that I know you want!!!!! I believe its coming!!!!

AFM, Malcolm has been keeping me busy!!! He is now 5 months! Time waits for no one! I love to watch him and my daughter play together. It brings such joy to my heart. I will try to keep up better on this journal!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- you will be returning to work soon have you started getting sad yet?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am hoping that we get some BFP really soon.

Futuremommie, I glad to see the thread picking up as well. How are you doing?

CeeDee, I hoping your TWW brings you a BFP.

MrsBrown, I hope your dream comes true.

Girlblue, That is funny about the cashier. LOL

MskcBrown, Malcolm is growing fast.


----------



## Beauty2

So I gave into temptation once again and took a CB digi Guess what??? :bfn:!! Do you think it's too early??? Two days past AF due date.


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi there MrsKC..long time.

Hey Ready, Yeah, it was very funny.

Beauty, I wouldn't worry. It's probably just being elusive. I try to remind myself that HPT's test HCG levels so they just may not be up yet. Keep us posted!


----------



## FutureMommie

Beauty I would wait a few more days, maybe you O'd late did you use opk's?


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, ladies!!! 

Little update: Since I got the bfn, me and OH decided to :sex: last night to get the AF to come sooner! Well, it worked! She's here!! That :witch:!!! Anyhoo, I guess on to the next month (I think :shrug:). My new preggo tests are coming Monday so I might as well order some OPK's and a BBT and get this done the right way!! 

GL to all you ladies still in the game!! And cheers to the rest of us :wine: :hugs:!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Beauty- Sorry the witch showed but love your positive attitude. It will happen.


----------



## GirlBlue

I'm sorry Beauty! Stay encouraged. It will happen.

I'm nervous ladies. So I miscounted and AF is supposed to be here today (not Wed). Fortunately, I BD according to the other signs of OV I had. :thumbup:

I just went to bathroom and still no sign of her, but I did see a tiny red speck (about the size of dust) on tissue and almost broke. Took a dollar tree cheapie this morning and its still BFN. Just waiting and praying. If I don't see her in the AM then I'm going to test with a FRER. Thinking of leaving work early to stop by Dr. office and take a free one too...we'll see.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies.

@girlblue: I hope you get that BFP and yes I would go take the free test so you dont have to waste money.

AFM, I still havent gotten AF and I havent tested since I got a bfn on July 2, when my af was due. It seems strange that she came every month since April and then stopped in July?? Not sure if I have preggo symptoms or not. I may retest one of these days. Actually I forget to test. 

Today my daughter was playing with Malcolm on the couch in my grannys house and he fell off the couch!! He cried so loud! He is ok, but my daughter was shaken up! She was crying and keep saying sorry mommy, sorry mommy. I told her it was ok and we still love her. She was trying to sit him up but he is heavy for her even though she is 70lbs, he is 17lbs. I just told her to be careful and since he isnt hurt we wont mention this to daddy, LOL. He would flip!

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## MrsBrown

I hate that witch ... Sorry for the BFN's ... I love your attitude about it though .. If I get a BFN ... there is NO TELLING how I will react ...


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, this is my last month ttc. im cd 17 and according to ff 6dpo. had an extreme temp dip a few days ago, my bbt is one of those that has been classified as faulty. im hoping this cycle turns out positive as its my last. Good Luck to you ladies who are awaiting their BFP's and Congrats to those expecting


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies, this is my last month ttc. im cd 17 and according to ff 6dpo. had an extreme temp dip a few days ago, my bbt is one of those that has been classified as faulty. im hoping this cycle turns out positive as its my last. Good Luck to you ladies who are awaiting their BFP's and Congrats to those expecting

Good Luck! I hope you get a BFP!:flower:


----------



## GirlBlue

@ MrsKC....I'm so sorry to hear about Malcolm's fall. But glad he's ok. I guess that does happen from time to time, but I'd be freaked out too. And Oh to be distracted enough to not test. LOL.

AFM, I'm 2 days late and tested this morning-- still BFN and no real sign of AF. Feel wet like she's coming, but no spotting or anything. Cervix felt Also temped and I'm still relatively high. I'm playing the waiting game now. I think I'm going to try to get in for a urine test or blood test early next week if she doesn't show. Babydust to all!


----------



## CeeDee

Beauty sorry AF showed up.

Mrskcbrown, Sorry Malcolm took a tumble. I&#8217;m sorry your daughter got so upset, it is so hard to hold on to a wiggly baby.

Chocbunni, AF is going to stay!!! FX&#8217;d. Are you going to be NTNP after this cycle?


----------



## FutureMommie

Mrs Kc so glad Malcolm is ok and that you made sure your daughter knew it wasn't her fault.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! He is doing well now. She is so in love with him:cloud9:. We are going home tomorrow (Im in Chicago again) and I have to get ready to go back to work next week. I have been off 6 months and well its time to get back into the swing of things!! Ive done my classroom rules poster, and my syllabus. Now all I need to do is go and view my curriculum guides and do my tests. I try to work from end to beginning. What do I want my kiddos to know when Im done teaching???
Also Im looking forward to my first paycheck:dohh:. It was hard to be off this summer without pay, especially when you are the main source of income whew!!! Had to cut back on stuff!!

Hope everyone gets their BFPS!! Hugs and kisses!:hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

Still no AF, still no BFP. BD with DH again today and only had watery pink stuff afterwards (which I think is a good sign long as I'm not cramping)...so I'm still waiting and praying...


----------



## FutureMommie

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies, this is my last month ttc. im cd 17 and according to ff 6dpo. had an extreme temp dip a few days ago, my bbt is one of those that has been classified as faulty. im hoping this cycle turns out positive as its my last. Good Luck to you ladies who are awaiting their BFP's and Congrats to those expecting

Chocbunni- I hope this is your month! Why is this your last month ttc? forgive me if you told us already.

Girlblue- Good luck, hope af stays away


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey all...so Sis. Spot got me and I guess AF is not far behind. My temps were still high this morning when I woke up, so I don;t know what happend. But I'm ok. This morning was rough, but this afternoon is looking up. DH took me to lunch and is excited that I may be up for BD every night to get BFP so it's a win-win for him. LOL. He even offered to try and BD up to 5x a day if neccessary (isn't he such a team player...(pitiful) lol.

Chocbunni...so yes, I don't remember either. Keep us posted. 

All the best to everyone!


----------



## MssTeach13

Hey ladies! Just checking in! I see that a few of us are in similar situations! I am a day late, I just tested with a digi and Bfn... Call me crazy, but for some reason, I am still hopeful. Normally I would be sad about it, but I am really calm. We will all get our BFPs soon, im claiming it! 

@Mrskc- back to school we go! Sounds like youre off to a good start. Im not there yet lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Stopping by to say wasssup!

BOAN: (but on another note): Did anyone see Basketball Wives last night???:wacko: They are getting out of hand. Portraying us black women as mean, vicious creatures!! This is what people think about us, that all we do is argue and envy one another:growlmad:. Well Tami is a hot mess, bullying people and I dont like all the he say, she say crap on that show!! Just thought Id share my opinion lol:haha:.

Im watching the rerun of Oprah with the freedom riders and some of the comments from back in the day from the "other" people is making me:growlmad:. I better turn. I dont like watching racially motivated movies and etc, makes me wanna slap somebody!!!

Oh I hope everyone gets a BFP!!! My hubby is having surgery on his leg tomorrow so keep him in your prayers please! Thanks!:hugs:


~sorry to go off on a tangent~


----------



## MovingFoward

Greetings Ladies!!!! This is my second month trying to TCC with DH...but I am glad I was browsing through and ran across this section. My temps are just all over the place..(could be because I oversleep and not temp the same time everyday plus I sleep with the air on (TEXAS) is very hot (heheheheheh) Nevertheless, I just wanted to share this with you guys. Psalm 147:13. He will strengthen your bars of your gates and bless the children within you.....I thank GOD for this scriptures because it was FRESH word concerning waiting.... Regards you have to believe your gates (Fallopian tubes, ovaries, cervix etc) is strengthen (no matter what you dealing with PCOS, cysts etc. ) God has already bless your children within your womb........ttyl


----------



## FutureMommie

Movingforward- what a blessing you are and thank you for this post. Welcome to the thread, I look forward to chatting with you and hope that you get your bfp soon.


----------



## mzhiklass

hello all!
I know it's been a minute since I posted something but I am just now feeling like something more than death! I go for my 16 wk appt next week, wow 16 wk already! I hope and pray all is well with everyone. just want to stop in and say hi!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome aboard MovingForward! Awesome message!!!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## CeeDee

I had to stop watching Basketball Wives for the exact reasons you state Mrskcbrown. I will keep your husband in prayers.

Welcome MovingForward! Thanks for sharing that scripture.

Mzhiklass, I&#8217;m glad to hear from you and happy to see you are progressing. Congrats to 2nd trimester!!! Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## FutureMommie

Mzhiklass- glad you are doing well, pop in more often and let us know what's going on.

Hey to rest of you ladies!


----------



## MssTeach13

Welcome Moving Forward and thank you for your message! :) Mrskc, your husband is in my prayers and I hope the surgery went well. Hows everyone else doing? 

Oh and I watched basketball wives as well and was smh big time!! The foolishness... I was proud of Evelyn and Jenn for apologizing to each other and then we turn around and have these grown women fighting for absolutely nothing!! It's crazy! Oh and in another update, not even an hour after my post yesterday and AF ruined my plans lol.. it's okay, just means I will finally start this IUI cycle Ive been putting off. :/


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks for your prayers ladies!

My husband has been in hospital for 2 days undergoing testing. He actually has the surgery tomorrow at 11am. I pray all goes well. It seems funny not having him at home and having to go visit him, LOL. Almost like when we were dating minus the kids, LOL.

Hope everyone is blessed!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Mrsk, I will pray for you husband. I do not watch Basketball wives. I watched a couple of shows and knew I didn't like it because the RHW of Atlanta is going in the same direction.

MovingForward, thanks for that word. I so needed.

Mzhiklass, good to hear from you. Hope the reminder of your pregnacy goes well and you feel much better.

Future, How are you?

AFM, going on vaca with hubby. We will return on Monday. TTYL


----------



## MrsBrown

The :witch: got me full force this morning .. so im out for another month .. 

MrsKCBrown .. Ill keep your husband in our prayers ...


----------



## FutureMommie

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks for your prayers ladies!
> 
> My husband has been in hospital for 2 days undergoing testing. He actually has the surgery tomorrow at 11am. I pray all goes well. It seems funny not having him at home and having to go visit him, LOL. Almost like when we were dating minus the kids, LOL.
> 
> Hope everyone is blessed!

MrsKC- praying for you dh's speedy recovery. I don't know how I missed that he was in the hospital. School is about to start I know you are going to cry when you have to leave Malcolm.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsBrown sorry AF got you!!!


----------



## ladyf

hi ladies. jus joined and bumped into this sisters page !!!yipppeee!!! need a bit of support and advice ttc #1 & hope l can do the same. on 12dpo of cycle 2.did a test ...BFN. a bit depressed.so waiting 2-3 days for AF. no symptoms.aaarrrggghhhh!!!!think am out. need to be more prepared next month...ovulation kit, soft cups ...everything....anything else u might think will be useful. am 29 and DH is 31 so l feel like the clock is ticking....

to all those ttc and on the 2ww ..lots of baby dust.... and will be praying for you. 
if AF got you ...there is always next month ..keep ur head up and the BDing ...lol!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

ladyf- welcome, you live in Australia! Visiting Australia is on my bucklist of things to do! Sounds like you have it covered with the opks and soft cups. Some ladies temp but I don't my sleeping pattens are too unpredectible. Anyways, I hope af stays away and you get your bfp.


----------



## CeeDee

Mrskcbrown, I will keep your DH in my prayers.

Ready, Have a great time!

MssTeach and MrsBrown, Sorry to hear about AF, that wicked witch.

Ladf, Welcome! I&#8217;m 11DPO and trying not to test.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your prayers ladies!
> 
> My husband has been in hospital for 2 days undergoing testing. He actually has the surgery tomorrow at 11am. I pray all goes well. It seems funny not having him at home and having to go visit him, LOL. Almost like when we were dating minus the kids, LOL.
> 
> Hope everyone is blessed!
> 
> MrsKC- praying for you dh's speedy recovery. I don't know how I missed that he was in the hospital. School is about to start I know you are going to cry when you have to leave Malcolm.Click to expand...

Thanks!

Actually no I wont be crying. Im so ready to go back to work! I love being with him but I think going back to work will make my heart grow fonder!:hugs:

Welcome ladyf!


----------



## FutureMommie

Ive heard other women say that too! I'm sure I will be the same way when it's my turn.


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, hope all is well. MrsKCBrown :hugs: today is cd 23, i was so paranoid these past few days since last cycle af showed up what would have been cd 23.. my chart still looks a lil crazy although this is my first full month charting My Ovulation Chart as far as this being the last month, ive been on an emotional rollercoaster to be honest. im almost done with my M.S degree which i decided to do the thesis track :wacko:, and im really wondering if expecting would affect the outcome of my work... and searching for work as well. im caught up i have no clue what to do! :dohh:


----------



## ladyf

CeeDee said:


> Mrskcbrown, I will keep your DH in my prayers.
> 
> Ready, Have a great time!
> 
> MssTeach and MrsBrown, Sorry to hear about AF, that wicked witch.
> 
> Ladf, Welcome! Im 11DPO and trying not to test.

CeeDee when is Af due? she better stay away!!! Still hoping for a BFP,l shouldnt have tested by Dh was curious.oh well,just have to wait!!!


----------



## ladyf

FutureMommie said:


> ladyf- welcome, you live in Australia! Visiting Australia is on my bucklist of things to do! Sounds like you have it covered with the opks and soft cups. Some ladies temp but I don't my sleeping pattens are too unpredectible. Anyways, I hope af stays away and you get your bfp.

U shld come & visit Australia,it's a lovely place.did u watch the Oprah show when she came here ( more like a marketing australia ).
Anyone tried preseed before ? Kind of a having busy days at the moment so temping might be tricky.


----------



## FutureMommie

Choco- decisions decisions, sounds like you have a lot going on, I know you will make the decision that is the best fit for you, good luck on the thesis!!!

CeeDee- Hope AF stays away! Fingers crossed.

Ladyf- Fingers crossed. I've tried preseed before unfortunately it didn't get my bfp but it has worked for some women, I don't have a problem with cervical mucus so I only used it a very short time.

AFM- 4dpo so in the horrible 2ww.

Hope all of you have a lovely weekend.


----------



## CeeDee

ladyf, AF is due on Wednesday and than the following Thursday is my birthday, so I'm hoping I'll get an early birthday present. I've never tried preseed, but I was thinking about using conceive plus next cycle if I don't get a BFP.


----------



## ladyf

CeeDee said:


> ladyf, AF is due on Wednesday and than the following Thursday is my birthday, so I'm hoping I'll get an early birthday present. I've never tried preseed, but I was thinking about using conceive plus next cycle if I don't get a BFP.

Am taking conceive plus.hope u get ur BFP birthday pressie ! fxd for u!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I hope you all had a great weekend. 

Yesterday dh and I decided what clinic we are going to use for ivf, I will be nervously making the call this morning to let them know and find out whats next.


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi All:

FutureMommie...congrats on making a decision on a clinic. That's a big step. Of course we will all be praying for you....both as you round out the TWW and prepare for the IVF.

God's Blessings on you!

AFM: Spent the past 8 days battling AF. The witch had the nerve to not just show up but move in. Now that she is lvg, DH and I are on the outs so BD is the last thing on either of our minds. Pray for me... I am really battling a little bit of jealousy. The grass is really looking greener over in anyone's relationship backyard right about now. lol. 

Babydust ladies!


----------



## FutureMommie

GirlBlue said:


> Hi All:
> 
> FutureMommie...congrats on making a decision on a clinic. That's a big step. Of course we will all be praying for you....both as you round out the TWW and prepare for the IVF.
> 
> God's Blessings on you!
> 
> AFM: Spent the past 8 days battling AF. The witch had the nerve to not just show up but move in. Now that she is lvg, DH and I are on the outs so BD is the last thing on either of our minds. Pray for me... I am really battling a little bit of jealousy. The grass is really looking greener over in anyone's relationship backyard right about now. lol.
> 
> Babydust ladies!

Girlblue- I hope that you and the dh make up soon, totally understand what you mean about jealousy but I hope you guys work it out and take all things in to consideration cause we know the grass is not always greener. :hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Girlblue, I&#8217;ll pray that you and hubby work things out. Sorry your having issues with AF.


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, i hope all is well. afm im just waiting for something to happen. i took a test yesterday, it looks like an evap or stark white line :wacko: guess i will wait another week and see what happens... :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies, i hope all is well. afm im just waiting for something to happen. i took a test yesterday, it looks like an evap or stark white line :wacko: guess i will wait another week and see what happens... :hugs:

I hope that bfp is coming. I'm 8dpo today hoping she stays away for me.


----------



## ladyf

FutureMommie said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, i hope all is well. afm im just waiting for something to happen. i took a test yesterday, it looks like an evap or stark white line :wacko: guess i will wait another week and see what happens... :hugs:
> 
> I hope that bfp is coming. I'm 8dpo today hoping she stays away for me.Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust: for u FutureMommie!!!
Fx'd for you chocbunni. hope u get ur :bfp:


----------



## Vrainoire

hey ladies just stopping in


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Varain

I am 10dpo today and trying to stay in that positive place.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello Vrain.

AF is due today. We will see what happens.


----------



## FutureMommie

CeeDee said:


> Hello Vrain.
> 
> AF is due today. We will see what happens.

I hope the witch stays in hiding!!!!! Come on BFP!


----------



## floppyears

Hey ladies :) stopping by to say Hello


----------



## GirlBlue

fx'd for you CeeDee and FutureMommie!!! Hang in there and lots of.....
:bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust:

To you both!! Well deserved. You're in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there.


----------



## FutureMommie

THanks Girlblue


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies Just got back in town again...this time not for a happy trip. DH had a family emergency so we had to take a trip home. Been so busy that I havent relized that AF hasn't showed yet. I don't want to get my hopes up though I think its the stress. But anyway I just wanted to stop in and say hello...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am back and had a wonderful time. 

Future, I hope all goes well with the IVF clinic. 

CeeDee, I am cheering you on.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies, 

Just found this African american thread. I'm glad I did. Well I'm 35 years old and ttc our first. I guess I should say I'm 36 or I will be Friday. We've been trying for over a year now. I'm hoping that this is my time. I'm trying to be patient and let God do his thing.


----------



## MssTeach13

Hey Ladies,
Checking in again! Just moved so I was without internet for a few days but I'm back! :flower: Welcome Praying and Ladyf! 



FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you all had a great weekend.
> 
> Yesterday dh and I decided what clinic we are going to use for ivf, I will be nervously making the call this morning to let them know and find out whats next.

FutureMommie, keep us posted! I hope all goes well. I guess we will both be embarking on something different. I called to start my IUI, but since I didnt get one of these blood tests for rubella or something from a while ago, I have to wait. :dohh: I'm actually going to try acupuncture tomorrow. Has anyone tried this? My OH was like: "what is that supposed to do again?" lol I'm willing to try anything though to make it happen. I haven't tried Preseed though. Guess I have something else to research and ask my Doc about. 

Random question: Do you guys find that most of the RE's are male? Which do you prefer?


----------



## MssTeach13

CeeDee said:


> Hello Vrain.
> 
> AF is due today. We will see what happens.

I hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Thank you Future, Girlblue, Ready and MssTeach.

Hopefuly, I pray everything is alright with DH&#8217;s family.

Welcome praying! I turn 35 next Thursday.

AFM, Pay no attention to the ticker, I still have no AF. I thought she was starting yesterday, but no signs. I&#8217;m trying not to get my hopes up and plan on waiting till Sunday to test.


----------



## GirlBlue

@ CeeDee....well that's great! Hope she stays far far away.

AFM...DH and I made up. I broke down and sent him a naughty text and well...the rest is history. 

Just found out that I will have my niece and nephew during my TWW. She's not even walking...(6 months) so this should be fun. He's a toddler so if I can make it through this week then I am ready. In the past when they've come I've been so worn out that it has worked like BCP. LOL

Babydust to everybody


----------



## MovingFoward

Hey Ladies!!! I haven't posted in a while...been really busy. I hope all is well and that you are continuing to rest on GOD's promise......


----------



## ready4onemore

prayingtogod said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just found this African american thread. I'm glad I did. Well I'm 35 years old and ttc our first. I guess I should say I'm 36 or I will be Friday. We've been trying for over a year now. I'm hoping that this is my time. I'm trying to be patient and let God do his thing.

Welcome. I pray you get your BFP really soon.


----------



## FutureMommie

MssTeach13 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Checking in again! Just moved so I was without internet for a few days but I'm back! :flower: Welcome Praying and Ladyf!
> 
> 
> 
> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I hope you all had a great weekend.
> 
> Yesterday dh and I decided what clinic we are going to use for ivf, I will be nervously making the call this morning to let them know and find out whats next.
> 
> FutureMommie, keep us posted! I hope all goes well. I guess we will both be embarking on something different. I called to start my IUI, but since I didnt get one of these blood tests for rubella or something from a while ago, I have to wait. :dohh: I'm actually going to try acupuncture tomorrow. Has anyone tried this? My OH was like: "what is that supposed to do again?" lol I'm willing to try anything though to make it happen. I haven't tried Preseed though. Guess I have something else to research and ask my Doc about.
> 
> Random question: Do you guys find that most of the RE's are male? Which do you prefer?Click to expand...

Good luck with your IUI's, I tried accupuncture a couple of times and it was really relaxing for me but pretty expensive so I only did a few visits.

My RE is male and you are right most of the research I did while looking resulting in male Dr's it really doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## FutureMommie

GirlBlue said:


> @ CeeDee....well that's great! Hope she stays far far away.
> 
> AFM...DH and I made up. I broke down and sent him a naughty text and well...the rest is history.
> 
> Just found out that I will have my niece and nephew during my TWW. She's not even walking...(6 months) so this should be fun. He's a toddler so if I can make it through this week then I am ready. In the past when they've come I've been so worn out that it has worked like BCP. LOL
> 
> Babydust to everybody

Wow you are going to be busy, hopefully they will keep you from stressing over the 2ww! Have fun.


----------



## GirlBlue

Welcome PrayingtoGod! This is a great thread of ladies. Super supportive.

@FutureMommie...yes, we will be busy. The first time we kept our GS he was 6 months old and when he left I was rubbing aspercreme on my back for a week. Nothing like borrowing an infant to show you what to expect from DH. To his credit, he didn't do baths, bottles, washing, or much of anything else, but DH did get up and stay up all night with the LO.


----------



## ntaylor5020

Hello Hello!!! It has been so long since I have posted but life becomes so busy:wacko:!! I see there are alot of new faces and hopefully alot of :bfp: to go along with them!!! As for me, things are great and I officially have a basketball for a stomach:haha: but we happy and very blessed...Oh and we are having a baby girl:cloud9:!!!! Hang in there ladies!!! God has a plan when you least expect it..


----------



## FutureMommie

ntaylor5020 said:


> Hello Hello!!! It has been so long since I have posted but life becomes so busy:wacko:!! I see there are alot of new faces and hopefully alot of :bfp: to go along with them!!! As for me, things are great and I officially have a basketball for a stomach:haha: but we happy and very blessed...Oh and we are having a baby girl:cloud9:!!!! Hang in there ladies!!! God has a plan when you least expect it..

Great to hear from you, I hope you can pop in more often. Congrats on team pink!


----------



## CeeDee

Great to hear from you ntaylor. Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## ready4onemore

ntaylor5020 said:


> Hello Hello!!! It has been so long since I have posted but life becomes so busy:wacko:!! I see there are alot of new faces and hopefully alot of :bfp: to go along with them!!! As for me, things are great and I officially have a basketball for a stomach:haha: but we happy and very blessed...Oh and we are having a baby girl:cloud9:!!!! Hang in there ladies!!! God has a plan when you least expect it..

Good to hear from you. I was thinking of you the other day. Congrats on the baby girl. Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## MssTeach13

FutureMommie said:


> MssTeach13 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> Checking in again! Just moved so I was without internet for a few days but I'm back! :flower: Welcome Praying and Ladyf!
> 
> 
> 
> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I hope you all had a great weekend.
> 
> Yesterday dh and I decided what clinic we are going to use for ivf, I will be nervously making the call this morning to let them know and find out whats next.
> 
> FutureMommie, keep us posted! I hope all goes well. I guess we will both be embarking on something different. I called to start my IUI, but since I didnt get one of these blood tests for rubella or something from a while ago, I have to wait. :dohh: I'm actually going to try acupuncture tomorrow. Has anyone tried this? My OH was like: "what is that supposed to do again?" lol I'm willing to try anything though to make it happen. I haven't tried Preseed though. Guess I have something else to research and ask my Doc about.
> 
> Random question: Do you guys find that most of the RE's are male? Which do you prefer?Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with your IUI's, I tried accupuncture a couple of times and it was really relaxing for me but pretty expensive so I only did a few visits.
> 
> My RE is male and you are right most of the research I did while looking resulting in male Dr's it really doesn't bother me at all.Click to expand...

Thank you! Did you speak with the clinic? Hope it went well and I went yesterday for the acupuncture and it was relaxing. He asked me to give him four months, not to try the IUI and he would focus on getting me a BFP. I think I am going to try it. It is kind of expensive though :-/ But I really dont know which way to go. 

And sorry It was a random question, but I think I prefer male doctors for some reason.


----------



## MssTeach13

ntaylor5020 said:


> Hello Hello!!! It has been so long since I have posted but life becomes so busy:wacko:!! I see there are alot of new faces and hopefully alot of :bfp: to go along with them!!! As for me, things are great and I officially have a basketball for a stomach:haha: but we happy and very blessed...Oh and we are having a baby girl:cloud9:!!!! Hang in there ladies!!! God has a plan when you least expect it..

Thanks and Congrats on your baby girl! :happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Fabian

Hello im new to this site n been ttc for a yr and some months its really frustrating but im believing its gonna happen soon.booked an apptmt with my re on Monday.wish evry1 lots of baby dust.


----------



## InLuv2

Hello Ladies.....

Just peeking in to say Hiya....
This site is growing by leaps and bounds. Good to see so many wonderful ladies reaching for the same goal....

:bfp: 's are a coming,continue to remain steadfast & strong.......

AFM: heading on 6 months now, time is going slow yet fast. Will be ttc #2 shortly after ;) my baby girl. In it for the long haul and wish all the best to you lovies


----------



## InLuv2

ntaylor5020 said:


> Hello Hello!!! It has been so long since I have posted but life becomes so busy:wacko:!! I see there are alot of new faces and hopefully alot of :bfp: to go along with them!!! As for me, things are great and I officially have a basketball for a stomach:haha: but we happy and very blessed...Oh and we are having a baby girl:cloud9:!!!! Hang in there ladies!!! God has a plan when you least expect it..

@Ntaylor:

Yeah for TEAM PINK! :happydance: That makes two of us ;)


----------



## ready4onemore

Fabian said:


> Hello im new to this site n been ttc for a yr and some months its really frustrating but im believing its gonna happen soon.booked an apptmt with my re on Monday.wish evry1 lots of baby dust.

Hello and welcome to a great group of positive ladies.


----------



## GirlBlue

Welcome Fabian and welcome back everyone else.

FutureMommie....Godspeed with the IVF. We'll be praying for you.

AFM...entering the fertile period so DH and I are really working at it. He shocked me to day. After BD he asked me...shouldn;t you be laying with your legs propped up? You do know that when you hit your fertile time your going to have to do that? LOL. Too cute.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I pray everyone is well. I have been so busy since starting work on this past monday. Its really hard to log on as much as I'd like to! Congrats on anything that I have missed and Gods speed to the ladies in waiting. He is going to come through just when you least expect it.

Malcolm is now sitting up more and can ride in a shopping cart without an infant carrier. Its so much easier that way but I still take his seat every now and again in case he gets sleepy. Im still very sleep deprived and its kinda a way of life now until he gets older. He only wakes up once a nite now though, Praise God for that. I also have yet to get my AF, so I am going to start my metformin. I was sort of hesitant because I didnt know if I wanted another BFP but now I want to have another baby and so I may start it this evening. I want to make sure that I time it right this time so that I dont have to leave my students for so long. Trying for a summer baby.
My daughter is doing well. She is in 5th grade now and going on her fifth grade trip to DC in November. She is so happy about it. We went shopping today and she wore me out!!!

I also start school on Aug 29 for my last 2 classes to get my masters in education. Wish me luck and Im praying for you all!:hugs:


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I pray everyone is well. I have been so busy since starting work on this past monday. Its really hard to log on as much as I'd like to! Congrats on anything that I have missed and Gods speed to the ladies in waiting. He is going to come through just when you least expect it.
> 
> Malcolm is now sitting up more and can ride in a shopping cart without an infant carrier. Its so much easier that way but I still take his seat every now and again in case he gets sleepy. Im still very sleep deprived and its kinda a way of life now until he gets older. He only wakes up once a nite now though, Praise God for that. I also have yet to get my AF, so I am going to start my metformin. I was sort of hesitant because I didnt know if I wanted another BFP but now I want to have another baby and so I may start it this evening. I want to make sure that I time it right this time so that I dont have to leave my students for so long. Trying for a summer baby.
> My daughter is doing well. She is in 5th grade now and going on her fifth grade trip to DC in November. She is so happy about it. We went shopping today and she wore me out!!!
> 
> I also start school on Aug 29 for my last 2 classes to get my masters in education. Wish me luck and Im praying for you all!:hugs:

You are a busy lady, Mr. Malcolm will be walking b4 you know it. I have one going to DC the first week of Nov. as well, how exciting!!! (7th grader)

Good Luck getting back into the swing of things.... and on your degree.... It's no joke I tell ya!

Be well


----------



## FutureMommie

GirlBlue said:


> Welcome Fabian and welcome back everyone else.
> 
> FutureMommie....Godspeed with the IVF. We'll be praying for you.
> 
> AFM...entering the fertile period so DH and I are really working at it. He shocked me to day. After BD he asked me...shouldn;t you be laying with your legs propped up? You do know that when you hit your fertile time your going to have to do that? LOL. Too cute.

That so sweet of your hubby they have no idea how much the small things mean sometimes



mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I pray everyone is well. I have been so busy since starting work on this past monday. Its really hard to log on as much as I'd like to! Congrats on anything that I have missed and Gods speed to the ladies in waiting. He is going to come through just when you least expect it.
> 
> Malcolm is now sitting up more and can ride in a shopping cart without an infant carrier. Its so much easier that way but I still take his seat every now and again in case he gets sleepy. Im still very sleep deprived and its kinda a way of life now until he gets older. He only wakes up once a nite now though, Praise God for that. I also have yet to get my AF, so I am going to start my metformin. I was sort of hesitant because I didnt know if I wanted another BFP but now I want to have another baby and so I may start it this evening. I want to make sure that I time it right this time so that I dont have to leave my students for so long. Trying for a summer baby.
> My daughter is doing well. She is in 5th grade now and going on her fifth grade trip to DC in November. She is so happy about it. We went shopping today and she wore me out!!!
> 
> I also start school on Aug 29 for my last 2 classes to get my masters in education. Wish me luck and Im praying for you all!:hugs:

Wow you are a busy lady, good luck with this new school year and with the 2classes left you are doing big things. So when are you guys going to start ttc? Thats exciting.



InLuv2 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I pray everyone is well. I have been so busy since starting work on this past monday. Its really hard to log on as much as I'd like to! Congrats on anything that I have missed and Gods speed to the ladies in waiting. He is going to come through just when you least expect it.
> 
> Malcolm is now sitting up more and can ride in a shopping cart without an infant carrier. Its so much easier that way but I still take his seat every now and again in case he gets sleepy. Im still very sleep deprived and its kinda a way of life now until he gets older. He only wakes up once a nite now though, Praise God for that. I also have yet to get my AF, so I am going to start my metformin. I was sort of hesitant because I didnt know if I wanted another BFP but now I want to have another baby and so I may start it this evening. I want to make sure that I time it right this time so that I dont have to leave my students for so long. Trying for a summer baby.
> My daughter is doing well. She is in 5th grade now and going on her fifth grade trip to DC in November. She is so happy about it. We went shopping today and she wore me out!!!
> 
> I also start school on Aug 29 for my last 2 classes to get my masters in education. Wish me luck and Im praying for you all!:hugs:
> 
> You are a busy lady, Mr. Malcolm will be walking b4 you know it. I have one going to DC the first week of Nov. as well, how exciting!!! (7th grader)
> 
> Good Luck getting back into the swing of things.... and on your degree.... It's no joke I tell ya!
> 
> Be wellClick to expand...

Hey InLuv, we would love to see some baby bump pics!


----------



## CeeDee

Happy weekend everyone!

Fabian, Welcome!

Inluv, Congrats on 6 months! Good to hear from you.

Futuremommie, I will continue to pray for you.

Mrskcbrown, Wow! Malcolm is just growing so fast. Good luck with TTC again hopefully youll get that summer baby. Good luck for last 2 classes, I know you will be happy when it is done.

AFM, Had a great weekend celebrating my nieces 1st birthday. She was not interested in her birthday cake at all. She refused to eat it. I tested this morning and got :bfp: :yipee:, Im very happy, but cautious. Please pray for a sticky healthy bean.


----------



## FutureMommie

Cee Dee - omg! Congrats! You just kinda threw that in at the end of your post that should have been 1st!!!! I'm super excited for you!!!!!


----------



## InLuv2

CeeDee said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> Fabian, Welcome!
> 
> Inluv, Congrats on 6 months! Good to hear from you.
> 
> Futuremommie, I will continue to pray for you.
> 
> Mrskcbrown, Wow! Malcolm is just growing so fast. Good luck with TTC again hopefully youll get that summer baby. Good luck for last 2 classes, I know you will be happy when it is done.
> 
> AFM, Had a great weekend celebrating my nieces 1st birthday. She was not interested in her birthday cake at all. She refused to eat it. I tested this morning and got :bfp: :yipee:, Im very happy, but cautious. Please pray for a sticky healthy bean.

Thank you!!! And....O yes, you threw that in at the very "end" Congrats and we will always be praying for a sticky bean. Awesome news!!!:happydance:


----------



## Vrainoire

CeeDee said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> Fabian, Welcome!
> 
> Inluv, Congrats on 6 months! Good to hear from you.
> 
> Futuremommie, I will continue to pray for you.
> 
> Mrskcbrown, Wow! Malcolm is just growing so fast. Good luck with TTC again hopefully youll get that summer baby. Good luck for last 2 classes, I know you will be happy when it is done.
> 
> AFM, Had a great weekend celebrating my nieces 1st birthday. She was not interested in her birthday cake at all. She refused to eat it. I tested this morning and got :bfp: :yipee:, Im very happy, but cautious. Please pray for a sticky healthy bean.

congrats i will be praying for a healthy and happy 9 months for you


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats CeeDee!It took you and DH only a short while to conceive. What a blessing! God is awesome and Im happy for you all.

As for me, I will officially begin TTC by taking my meds sometime this week. I want to get preggo in September because then I can deliver in May/June. That will be my last baby unless God says something different:shrug:. Im trying to mentally prepare my mind for TTCing because I dont want to TTC for a long time like last time:nope:. I hate the roller coaster of it all:nope:, but I know with God anything is possible.

Hope everyone has a blessed week!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- I hope you get your bfp right away!!!!!!


----------



## GirlBlue

OM! So happy to see so much going on on this thread!

Congrats CeeDee
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Praying for your stickydust! 

MrsKC...you are officially my shero for the day...I can't imagine working (teaching younger ones at that), going to school, having a LO of your own AND TTC....you are like I said officially my Shero of the day!

AFM...(@ FutureMommie) DH has been very sweet this past week while we're in the throws of it all. Side bar though...we watched "the Backup Plan." There is a scene where JLo is having her cervix checked. DH almost passed out. He can watch Vampires, Final Destination, whatever. But, the image of gyn exam and he's almost sick.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks futuremommie and girlblue:hugs::hugs:!

I dont teach really young kids but ages 14-17 (high school). But I guess they are still younger than me, LOL. I love it, its rewarding.

I hope you and DH get BFP soon!! Very soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,


CeeDee, huge *Congrats!!! *Of course we will be praying for you. 

Inluv, loving the avatar pic of the beautiful belly. 

Future, How are you sweetie?

Msk, good luck with school. I know you will do well. I start on 08/29 too. 

GirlBlue, men are so funny. You would think that wouldn't bother them at all. SMH

Sorry for anyone I may have missed.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

CeeDee said:


> Thank you Future, Girlblue, Ready and MssTeach.
> 
> Hopefuly, I pray everything is alright with DHs family.
> 
> Welcome praying! I turn 35 next Thursday.
> 
> AFM, Pay no attention to the ticker, I still have no AF. I thought she was starting yesterday, but no signs. Im trying not to get my hopes up and plan on waiting till Sunday to test.


Thank you for the prayers DH's aunt didn't make it. She was 39 and just passed out and never regained consciousness. :nope: It was so unexpected as we were all in Atlanta for the family reunion dh put together the weekend before. I have been trying to be strong for him as he isn't taking it too well. The were very close and were on the phone the night before it happened. She was a organ donor so she saved 6 lives so thats a blessing. Anyway I don't want to be a debbie downer but I wanted to check in with every one. Thanks for all the prayers though.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I pray everyone is well. I have been so busy since starting work on this past monday. Its really hard to log on as much as I'd like to! Congrats on anything that I have missed and Gods speed to the ladies in waiting. He is going to come through just when you least expect it.
> 
> Malcolm is now sitting up more and can ride in a shopping cart without an infant carrier. Its so much easier that way but I still take his seat every now and again in case he gets sleepy. Im still very sleep deprived and its kinda a way of life now until he gets older. He only wakes up once a nite now though, Praise God for that. I also have yet to get my AF, so I am going to start my metformin. I was sort of hesitant because I didnt know if I wanted another BFP but now I want to have another baby and so I may start it this evening. I want to make sure that I time it right this time so that I dont have to leave my students for so long. Trying for a summer baby.
> My daughter is doing well. She is in 5th grade now and going on her fifth grade trip to DC in November. She is so happy about it. We went shopping today and she wore me out!!!
> 
> I also start school on Aug 29 for my last 2 classes to get my masters in education. Wish me luck and Im praying for you all!:hugs:

Good Luck! Get it all knocked out I did it and worked full time and thought it was hard BUT YOU my dear are my hero! FA REAL!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

CeeDee said:


> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> Fabian, Welcome!
> 
> Inluv, Congrats on 6 months! Good to hear from you.
> 
> Futuremommie, I will continue to pray for you.
> 
> Mrskcbrown, Wow! Malcolm is just growing so fast. Good luck with TTC again hopefully youll get that summer baby. Good luck for last 2 classes, I know you will be happy when it is done.
> 
> AFM, Had a great weekend celebrating my nieces 1st birthday. She was not interested in her birthday cake at all. She refused to eat it. I tested this morning and got :bfp: :yipee:, Im very happy, but cautious. Please pray for a sticky healthy bean.

GIRL!!!!!!:happydance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floppyears

Congrats Miss CeeDee! Praise the Lord! Praying for your sticky bean :)


----------



## GirlBlue

@ hopefulywa8tn

I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's aunt. I pray that God give you his comfort during this difficult time. 

@MrsKC...high school...that's even worse. Lol.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Everyone. 

Just wanted to say CONGRATS to CEEDEE!!! WOOHHOO! :) That's a blessing. :happydance:

Also Mrskc best wishes with Grad school. So exciting you're about to start ttc again. I pray this one happens quickly. :flower:

Best to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Completingus

Hi everyone,

I sm glad I found this thread it makes ne feel better to have someone to talk to. Thanks msck for starting it:) I am 27 and have been with hubby since my 17 birthday. We wanted a family but never thought we would gave this much trouble. Our SA shows low SC at 9 mil per mm. This month is really hard because for the first time my period us late 5 days. It usually comes like clockwork every month. But I got two BFN and I starting having cramps withs small amount if red bleeding:( my hopes ate really down and I cried allday. I hope it's implantation bleeding and not my period:(


----------



## Completingus

Congrats to all the BFP send that positive energy my way:)


----------



## Vrainoire

welcome to the thread completingus hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## ladyf

Am back ladies! To CeeDee congrats on the BFP!
After Af came 3 days later,just felt hopeless.but there is a right time for everything ,my season is coming.
So am on cd6, 3rd cycle.started taking EPO and got some OPK(first time).will try and BD every other day.hope DH will be up for it.
Do u think l should also get preseed ?is EPO enough.kind of lacking in the cm dpt.will it be too much EPO and preseed?
Praying and hoping that this is our month ladies!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Thank you all for your congratulations! I really appreciate it. I&#8217;ve been feeling pretty nauseous and tired all day. I over did it in aerobics class yesterday and decided to cut back on the gym. 

Mrskcbrown, I&#8217;m praying that you&#8217;ll have a short TTC journey this time around. I plan on hopping back on the TTC track soon after this one is born as well.

Girlbrown, I&#8217;m laughing at your husband getting sick about a gyn visit. What will he do when he accompanies you to your appointments?

Hopefully, I&#8217;m so sorry for you loss.

Welcome, completingus!


----------



## mrskcbrown

GirlBlue said:


> @ hopefulywa8tn
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's aunt. I pray that God give you his comfort during this difficult time.
> 
> @MrsKC...high school...that's even worse. Lol.

LOL, well I *LOVE* it! This the best career decision for me, but I understand that it may not be for everyone.

Wishing everyone the best. Welcome to Completingus! I pray that after 5 yrs you get your BFP soon. I can only imagine your heartache. God is still with you though. Never give up on your dream:hugs:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello all,

Welcome Completingus!!!

hopefulywa8tn, So sorry for you and your family's lost. :hugs:

Mrsk, Do you have recent pics of the children? I love seeing their smiling faces.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Welcome Completingus!!!
> 
> hopefulywa8tn, So sorry for you and your family's lost. :hugs:
> 
> Mrsk, Do you have recent pics of the children? I love seeing their smiling faces.

LOL, I was trying to upload some yesterday at work but it wasnt working. Ill try to remember this evening.

How are you doing????:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

I am good. Yesterday was my first day back at work. It felt good to be missed by most of my co-workers.


----------



## FutureMommie

completingus- Welcome you are going to love it here!

MrsKC- can't wait to see those kids

Ready-:wave:

Hopefully- :hugs:

AFM- The witch showed today but it's really ok. I have called the clinc we plan to use for ivf and just waiting on them to call me back to see what we need to do to get started. IVF here we come.


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, i hope all is well. im still in limbo over here. going to the doc a week from tomorrow to figure something out...


----------



## floppyears

Hey ladies :) 

Welcome to Completingus! It's enjoyable here :)

Hello everyone :)


----------



## InLuv2

WELCOME to all the newbies!!


----------



## GirlBlue

Completingus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I sm glad I found this thread it makes ne feel better to have someone to talk to. Thanks msck for starting it:) I am 27 and have been with hubby since my 17 birthday. We wanted a family but never thought we would gave this much trouble. Our SA shows low SC at 9 mil per mm. This month is really hard because for the first time my period us late 5 days. It usually comes like clockwork every month. But I got two BFN and I starting having cramps withs small amount if red bleeding:( my hopes ate really down and I cried allday. I hope it's implantation bleeding and not my period:(

Welcome Completingus! You will find this is a great group of ladies. (I also see you are from WI, I'm not from here but live here now. Stay encouraged. You never know how things can turn around when you least expect it. Godspeed and Babydust everyone.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies i went to the doctor for a routine check up..found out that my dr. is no longer practicing there because she got offered a better job. Well i'm there talking to the new doctor and as i'm going over my medical history she asks me what my doctor told me about the results to my biopsy..well I tell her that i was only informed that there were no cancer..and i was told that the ultrasound showed no growths..well the new doctor looks at me and says well you have a condition called Proliferative endometrium, and your ultra sound shows several cysts in your ovaries you have PCOS, which may explain your rapid weight gain..and the whole time i'm just thinking that my doctor didn't tell me nothing. If I didn't see this new doctor then i would have known nothing. smh


----------



## GirlBlue

Oh Vrainoire...I am so sorry and mad for you. That's awful of your doc. u ok? Doctors make me so mad. Will definitely be praying for you.


----------



## Vrainoire

I'm fine..now i definitely have reason to focus on my weight loss


----------



## GirlBlue

Vrainoire said:


> I'm fine..now i definitely have reason to focus on my weight loss

Well yes, it is an opportunity to move forward. At least you know what is going on and can take steps to address that. That is the biggest part of the process. And trust and believe that you were set up to get another doctor. It is all working out in your favor. Stay encouraged. 

Babydust and Peace abound!


----------



## MssTeach13

Congrats CeeDee!! Yaaayyyyyy! This came just in time for your birthday!! And happy belated if I missed it!


----------



## CeeDee

Vrainoire, I can&#8217;t believe your old doctor missed that. What are you going to do now? I&#8217;m praying for you.

MssTeach, Thank you! My birthday is today. I am the big 3-5!


----------



## FutureMommie

Vrain- I glad that you know know what you are dealing with and that you are in a positive place

Ceedee- happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Vraine, I am so sorry to hear that. But just know God still has a plan for you. :hugs:

CeeDee, Happy birthday!:cake:

Hello to all my other beautiful ladies!!


----------



## floppyears

Happy Birthday CeeDee 
Hello Ladies :)
Vraine, sorry to hear that your dr didn't info you :(. Glad your new one told you what is up.Good to know that your better now :)


----------



## GirlBlue

Happy B-Day CeeDee. Good sticky dust to you!


----------



## chocbunni01

Happy Bday to Ceedee... and Vrain thats terrible but atleast you have more info on whats going on with you. afm this cycle must be anovulatory no sign of af and hpt was - a week ago. Vrain, if you are/want support for the weightloss we can motivate one another. i have signed up for myfitnesspal and also have a a thread on the dieting and weightloss on this site... hope to see you!!

Hope you ladies are otherwise doing wonderful!! :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

chocbunni01 said:


> Happy Bday to Ceedee... and Vrain thats terrible but atleast you have more info on whats going on with you. afm this cycle must be anovulatory no sign of af and hpt was - a week ago. Vrain, if you are/want support for the weightloss we can motivate one another. i have signed up for myfitnesspal and also have a a thread on the dieting and weightloss on this site... hope to see you!!
> 
> Hope you ladies are otherwise doing wonderful!! :flower:

I am on myfitnesspal. My user name is karen_need_2lose.


----------



## chocbunni01

i added you Ready... :thumbup:


----------



## floppyears

Hey ladies...... Happy Friday ;) wishing everyone a nice weekend.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Thanks for the birthday wishes. I had a fantastic birthday and Friday was absolutely fantastic! I told my mom, dad and sister the news and they were all very excited.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I have so things going on in my life right now and I will not be online as much but I will be praying for you all. :hugs:


----------



## Completingus

Vrainoire said:


> welcome to the thread completingus hope you get your bfp soon

Thankyou all for your warm welcome!!! I live it already:) am waiting for my next ov to try again so sent me some of that baby dust:) I hope everybodies having a great weekend. My song I can't stop listen to today is M. Sapp never would have made... I love this song.:flower:


----------



## Regalpeas

Vrain so glad that you found out your full diagnosis. Thank God He sent this new doctor your way. So sorry you are going through these trails. But God has the final say so. You're so positive. Praying for you. :hugs:



Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies i went to the doctor for a routine check up..found out that my dr. is no longer practicing there because she got offered a better job. Well i'm there talking to the new doctor and as i'm going over my medical history she asks me what my doctor told me about the results to my biopsy..well I tell her that i was only informed that there were no cancer..and i was told that the ultrasound showed no growths..well the new doctor looks at me and says well you have a condition called Proliferative endometrium, and your ultra sound shows several cysts in your ovaries you have PCOS, which may explain your rapid weight gain..and the whole time i'm just thinking that my doctor didn't tell me nothing. If I didn't see this new doctor then i would have known nothing. smh


----------



## Regalpeas

Happy Belated CeeDee :)


----------



## MovingFoward

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies i went to the doctor for a routine check up..found out that my dr. is no longer practicing there because she got offered a better job. Well i'm there talking to the new doctor and as i'm going over my medical history she asks me what my doctor told me about the results to my biopsy..well I tell her that i was only informed that there were no cancer..and i was told that the ultrasound showed no growths..well the new doctor looks at me and says well you have a condition called Proliferative endometrium, and your ultra sound shows several cysts in your ovaries you have PCOS, which may explain your rapid weight gain..and the whole time i'm just thinking that my doctor didn't tell me nothing. If I didn't see this new doctor then i would have known nothing. smh

Vrainore, I really understand your frustration.....But Count it all Joy! Because all of that can be reversed.....I had PCOS but I didnt have any cysts....However, I lost 45 plus pounds by sticking strictly to LOW LOW LOW carbs. Cut out all diet drinks, breads, rice, etc (No its not easy but I promise you that it works)....Just water.... The weight will drop off...I was in the same boat I had period 2x a year and weighed 290.......But when I MOVED all that change....I started being an AMBASSADOR of my own health... Its a process but I got you...don't be afraid to ask...alot of stuff the doctor won't tell you but there is so much you can do and take your own steps :hugs:
I have had a period every month since then like clockwork....They have a low carb forum with women who have PCOS......Don't give up GOD has a plan....


----------



## Vrainoire

thank you ladies so much for your kind words and support..since going to the doctor i have cut pork,beef, and fried foods out of my diet, no sodas either..i think portion sizes and drinking water will be the hardest things for me, i'm currently 240 pounds, which is the biggest i've ever been..but on another note i just finished fixing my bike so i'll start cycling soon and riding to work on cool days(whenever they get here)lol


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I hope you had a great weekend. I spent the weekend just hanging out with dh since he had been gone all week.

Regal- love the new avi.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone. With going back to work and Malcolm and Amariah, I have been having a hard time keeping up with everything. Im always so tired and sleepy:nope:. Malcolm is sleeping through the nights mostly but he has a few days a week that he still gets up around 2am and I have to get up at 5am to get ready for work. Luckily Amariah is a big girl and can kinda do most things herself. I still have to do her hair though:dohh:. Financially we are struggling, since I wasnt getting paid during the summer due to maternity leave and hubby had surgery and has been off for a month with no pay so things are _really_tough for us right now. We have exhausted all outlets of finances trying to stay afloat. Im stressed to the maximum:nope:, but I wont be a debby downer!

God is able, hopefully something will happen for us:dohh:.

Be blessed:hugs:.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKc- sending hugs and prayers your way. Now that you are back at work I know that you will be back on track soon. You are not a Debbie Downer, we are here to listen and encourage when you need it.


----------



## CeeDee

Sorry about your money troubles. I'll pray that God will continue to provide and you'll get through this tough time.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hey ladies! I just wanted to drop in and say hello! I know it's been awhile and I've missed you all! 

The last time I posted I think I had mentioned that my OH and I were having some financial issues. Well, shortly after that, we were evicted from our apartment. We lost almost everything. The kids and I are staying at my mom's house in Northern VA for now. I started a new job a few weeks ago and my OH is in Oregon working with his uncle for now. After our eviction, we (understandably) hit a rough patch in our relationship, which is one of the reasons that he's there instead of here. We've been talking, though and we've agreed that our family is more important that any issues that we might have or have had in the past. Things are definitely getting better. :) Working full-time and being a single parent is definitely hard but I can't complain. My mom has been a great help. She keeps the kids during the day so I don't have to pay for childcare.

As for the kids, they're great. Jay starts kindergarten in a couple weeks. He's learning how to read and he loves math. I almost think he's a bit ahead for his age so hopefully, he won't be bored in school. He already knows how to right his name, how to count from 1 to 50, his shapes, colors and how to spell many 3-letter words. Before I started working, I was teaching him about money and he's learning how to tell time on an analog clock. I'm so proud of him. :) Z is almost 8 months. She's crawling and has learned how to pull herself up into a standing position. If she's anything like her brother, she'll be walking sooner rather than later. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't had a chance to read and catch up on what's going with everyone, but I will soon. 

Talk to you ladies later. :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Purple- so glad that you popped in we have missed you on here. So sorry about you and OH but sounds like you guys are well on the way to working it out. so glad that you were able to move in with your mom and that she can help you out in such a huge way. Post pics of the little ones when you get a chance.


----------



## DBZ34

Hello ladies!

My name is Ella and I'm 27. I'm wavering somewhere between NTNP and TTC. DH doesn't want to think of it as trying at the moment, but he'd be thrilled if I did get a BFP in the next year. He's said he wants to officially start trying next year, which I have gathered means he wouldn't freak out if I started taking my temps and buying OPKs, which I've promised not to do (for now). But I have been monitoring my CM and trying to BD at the right times. 

I'm actually really glad that I've stumbled across this forum. I could really use the support. We're in early days, since we've only stopped using protection two months ago, and the DH is feeling quite secretive about telling family and friends we're trying or rather, not preventing, in his case. 

So yeah, just stopping by to say hi...:flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Welcome Ella you are going to love it here, I hope you get your bfp right away.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Ella!


----------



## DBZ34

Thanks for the welcome! :)


----------



## GirlBlue

Welcome Ella!

You will love it here. great group of ladies. :hugs:

I was WTT for a long time (2 years) and then NTNP for a few months. Then after a moment of hyperventilation, DH agreed to TTC. Then he started getting baby fever so I jumped on board. He's still a little shy about wanting to know when it's OV time, but in every other way he is on board. He feels like if we're going to try we might as well try. 

Anyway, feel free to chat away. This is my favorite room, but it gets quiet in here sometimes. :(


----------



## GirlBlue

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey everyone. With going back to work and Malcolm and Amariah, I have been having a hard time keeping up with everything. Im always so tired and sleepy:nope:. Malcolm is sleeping through the nights mostly but he has a few days a week that he still gets up around 2am and I have to get up at 5am to get ready for work. Luckily Amariah is a big girl and can kinda do most things herself. I still have to do her hair though:dohh:. Financially we are struggling, since I wasnt getting paid during the summer due to maternity leave and hubby had surgery and has been off for a month with no pay so things are _really_tough for us right now. We have exhausted all outlets of finances trying to stay afloat. Im stressed to the maximum:nope:, but I wont be a debby downer!
> 
> God is able, hopefully something will happen for us:dohh:.
> 
> Be blessed:hugs:.

MrsKC you are so not a DD!! You have been so encouraging to everyone you're entitled to express when there's a cloud or two in your own life. But I am sure that things will turn around now that you are back to work. It sounds like a season that is coming to an end. 

I was wondering...how old is your daughter? DH and I were talking about how to keep a daughter's hair nice the other day (I know random. I think DH likes to fig out where he's going to find a fight way in advance and try to fix it before hand. He's a wierdo LOL ). But anyway, I was saying how my mother was a hairdresser. She would make sure my hair was washed and conditioned well and then put in neat parts. By the time I reached 2nd grade she had me just smooth my ponytails into my same parts every morning. not sure if that helps. You're probably already doing something similar. 

@PurpleKisses. Glad you're back. DD is gorgeous! Glad to hear that you ad DH are talking. Money issues are the worse, but it seems like your mom has really been a great help. That's such a blessing and I am happy you have that support system. :hugs: to everyone and Baby Dust to all!


----------



## Vrainoire

Welcome Ella!!
I'm praying that everything works out for us all,and I pray that the financial strongholds are loosed and that Mrsk and purple are blessed financially


----------



## floppyears

Welcome Ella :)


----------



## InLuv2

Hey All!!

Loving seeing the activity and all of the new ladies that have joined this thread. It is so nice to see it growing, growing, and growing. WELCOME

I am not as active as most, however I am still a part of the team:hugs:. 

May you ALL be blessed individually and collectively on the journey to conceive regardless of if it's your 1st, 3rd, 6th time around. At the end of the day it's a beautiful thing. I plan to take a 6month break after this and then I back on the TTC wagon myself.
Stay encouraged!!

AFM: Entering month 7th soon.... (3rd Tri) :happydance:. It has been and continues to be a journey. Things are much better now (minus the sickness). We have scheduled another ultrasound for this month. I wanted to get a better visual on my babygirl's face so that we can put a pic in her baby book. The first ultrasound at 18 weeks wasn't that great...:nope: Her face still had not completely developed.

Anywho, have a great night ladies.


----------



## DBZ34

Thanks again for the welcome ladies. :) I've been looking for support in the journey since the DH is so secretive about it. When we made the decision to TTC, I felt like I was going to explode because I couldn't tell anyone.

I've dropped some hints to my mom and she knows I'm off the BC now, but I haven't been able to tell her what's been going on with me. She's a terrible gossip and if I don't want EVERYONE in the family and all the family friends to know something, I can't tell her. I asked my mom about some baby names that I liked, to see what she thought, and the next time I talked to one of my aunts, not even two days later, she knew about the names and told me how _she_ felt about them. So, now I know that I have to keep everything close to the chest about TTC. And I'm not even sure when I should tell my mom when we do get our BFP... 

Every time we Skype with DH's parents and my MIL tells me about so-and-so getting pregnant or having a baby, I want to tell them that we're TTC, because I know it's her way of subtly trying to push us in that direction and letting us know that she's ready to be a grandmother. I just want to tell her that she doesn't have to because we're already there! But DH doesn't want to tell his parents because he doesn't want to get his mom's hopes up in case it takes us longer to conceive. And I understand. She's a worrier and she would spend her time worrying about us and if it was going to happen this month or next month. I agreed that it was a lot more pressure than we're looking for at the moment. 

We're trying to take a relaxed approach to TTC, hovering somewhere between NTNP and TTC. I've promised not to temp or buy OPKs for now, but the more I think about it, the more I'm sure that I'm going to break down in the next couple of months because my cycle has been so crazy this month. I don't know if I O'd late or at all, because the pains I normally associate with ov-pain turned into crazy cramps. I can't tell if AF is coming early because my cousin was here and could have pulled me off my cycle or if it's something else entirely. This not knowing is kind of driving me crazy.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Hopefully your week is going good.

Hi Purplekisses! Sorry to hear about your eviction and the loss of your things. It&#8217;s good to hear that you and OH are weathering the storm. It&#8217;s great to hear the kids are doing well. I&#8217;ll pray things get better for you.

Hello Ella! Hopefully your TTC will be a short visit. We NTNP and got PG the second month. I had even bought a bunch of opks, a thermometer and an app on my phone.


----------



## FutureMommie

CeeDee- how are you feeling? When is your 1st scan?


----------



## CeeDee

I&#8217;m feeling pretty good, the morning sickness is all day with periods of feeling normal. My doctor told me not to make an appointment till I&#8217;ve missed two periods, so I won&#8217;t be seeing a doctor until maybe a month from now.


----------



## deafgal

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies i went to the doctor for a routine check up..found out that my dr. is no longer practicing there because she got offered a better job. Well i'm there talking to the new doctor and as i'm going over my medical history she asks me what my doctor told me about the results to my biopsy..well I tell her that i was only informed that there were no cancer..and i was told that the ultrasound showed no growths..well the new doctor looks at me and says well you have a condition called Proliferative endometrium, and your ultra sound shows several cysts in your ovaries you have PCOS, which may explain your rapid weight gain..and the whole time i'm just thinking that my doctor didn't tell me nothing. If I didn't see this new doctor then i would have known nothing. smh


That's my biggest fear, doctors won't tell me anything. my screenname says it all why I think so.


----------



## FutureMommie

Deafgal- I have been ttc for 3.5 years and what I have learned is that you have to be your own advocate. Some dr think they can just tell you what they want you to know and nothing extra. When I go to my dr, I have usually done my own research and have a list of questions that I expect to leave knowing the answer too. Usually after they find out that you actually are up to speed they have a change of attitude, and if I leave without my questions answered or if I'm made to feel like my questions dont matter then I find a new Dr. I don't know how long you have been ttc but when I first started I didn't know much so it is definately important to have a dr who doens't mind answering questions and keeping you informed. You deserve to know what is going on.


----------



## FutureMommie

CeeDee said:


> Im feeling pretty good, the morning sickness is all day with periods of feeling normal. My doctor told me not to make an appointment till Ive missed two periods, so I wont be seeing a doctor until maybe a month from now.

That is so exciting, I can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## GirlBlue

DBZ34 said:


> Thanks again for the welcome ladies. :) I've been looking for support in the journey since the DH is so secretive about it. When we made the decision to TTC, I felt like I was going to explode because I couldn't tell anyone.
> 
> I've dropped some hints to my mom and she knows I'm off the BC now, but I haven't been able to tell her what's been going on with me. She's a terrible gossip and if I don't want EVERYONE in the family and all the family friends to know something, I can't tell her. I asked my mom about some baby names that I liked, to see what she thought, and the next time I talked to one of my aunts, not even two days later, she knew about the names and told me how _she_ felt about them. So, now I know that I have to keep everything close to the chest about TTC. And I'm not even sure when I should tell my mom when we do get our BFP...
> 
> Every time we Skype with DH's parents and my MIL tells me about so-and-so getting pregnant or having a baby, I want to tell them that we're TTC, because I know it's her way of subtly trying to push us in that direction and letting us know that she's ready to be a grandmother. I just want to tell her that she doesn't have to because we're already there! But DH doesn't want to tell his parents because he doesn't want to get his mom's hopes up in case it takes us longer to conceive. And I understand. She's a worrier and she would spend her time worrying about us and if it was going to happen this month or next month. I agreed that it was a lot more pressure than we're looking for at the moment.
> 
> We're trying to take a relaxed approach to TTC, hovering somewhere between NTNP and TTC. I've promised not to temp or buy OPKs for now, but the more I think about it, the more I'm sure that I'm going to break down in the next couple of months because my cycle has been so crazy this month. I don't know if I O'd late or at all, because the pains I normally associate with ov-pain turned into crazy cramps. I can't tell if AF is coming early because my cousin was here and could have pulled me off my cycle or if it's something else entirely. This not knowing is kind of driving me crazy.

Hmmm....this is when I usually enlist some professional help. I would go to the doc and talk to her/him about my irregular cycles right away. Even if you're NTNP your health has to be in order. Tell DH that. He can't get mad at that. The doc may suggest some things to get your cycle on track, or you could suggest to her that you want to try OPK and get her endorsement . I would then talk to DH and say you went to doc and what came of the conversation. Suggest the plan that the two of you came up see what he thinks. He may be so opposed to like BCP or something else she may suggest that he may gladly go along with OPK's temping as a means to give the DOc more info and make sure that TTC doesn't take forever. MY DH thinks everything is a better idea when it's his. LOL


----------



## DBZ34

Thanks for the advice, GirlBlue. :)

So, it turns out that it was AF coming early, as I feared. And I'm pretty sure it was my cousin's doing this month. A quick conversation with her confirmed that I am close to being on her cycle now. The plan is to see how it goes over the next couple of months and then I'll see what the doc has to say if things haven't regulated. I have just gotten off BC recently and I talked to my doc last month about my body. She wants me to wait until I've been off for at least four months before I start worrying about things because my body is still adjusting and the first two months, I had regular 28-29 day cycles. 

I talked to DH today because I did get my hopes up because I wasn't expecting AF so early and was feeling pretty down about it all. He agreed that it would be good to figure out what's going on with me. He still wants to take a laid back approach, but if things are weird next month, I told him that I would probably start either using OPKs or taking BBT temps. I can't do both, because that would be too much like trying. ;) And I can't tell him about it. He doesn't want me to obsess about things, as I probably will do. But I can't blame him. I want this to be a laid back process too.

And aren't all DH's like that? His ideas are always so much better, even if I had the same one the day before. lol!


----------



## GirlBlue

Good Luck!! It took me a couple months after ending BCP to get back normal too.


----------



## Vrainoire

deafgal said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies i went to the doctor for a routine check up..found out that my dr. is no longer practicing there because she got offered a better job. Well i'm there talking to the new doctor and as i'm going over my medical history she asks me what my doctor told me about the results to my biopsy..well I tell her that i was only informed that there were no cancer..and i was told that the ultrasound showed no growths..well the new doctor looks at me and says well you have a condition called Proliferative endometrium, and your ultra sound shows several cysts in your ovaries you have PCOS, which may explain your rapid weight gain..and the whole time i'm just thinking that my doctor didn't tell me nothing. If I didn't see this new doctor then i would have known nothing. smh
> 
> 
> That's my biggest fear, doctors won't tell me anything. my screenname says it all why I think so.Click to expand...

i still cant believe she didnt tell me anything, but i know now...i guess thats the bright side


----------



## GirlBlue

Good morning ladies,

Just a quick update. Today is 10DPO for me. Nothing really new and important to report. I woke up with a serious sore throat which is weird for me. It's not dry like dehydration (which I guess it could be) more so irritated. Also had ongoing stuffy nose issues since 2dpo I think, but now throat congestion being added. Who knows maybe sinus is causing all this, but it really doesn't feel like it. Whatever the case, it is interrupting my morning cup of decaf, the last of my guilty pleasures.

Last night I got quite a bit of beige CM/discharge on my pantyliner. Not sure if that was spotting of some sort. It had been white/clear heretofore. Now I just feel like I do when AF is on her way, just wet down there. AF is still 4 days away so we'll see. Still having cramps, CM is still creamy. CP does seem mid and hard. Other than that...still got massive, heavy knockers with the shooting pains in them. 

Everybody have a good day. I'm signing off of BnB for the day to finish my projects at work. I go on vacation tomorrow if I get everything turned in by the end of the day today.


----------



## mrskcbrown

GirlBlue said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update. Today is 10DPO for me. Nothing really new and important to report. I woke up with a serious sore throat which is weird for me. It's not dry like dehydration (which I guess it could be) more so irritated. Also had ongoing stuffy nose issues since 2dpo I think, but now throat congestion being added. Who knows maybe sinus is causing all this, but it really doesn't feel like it. Whatever the case, it is interrupting my morning cup of decaf, the last of my guilty pleasures.
> 
> Last night I got quite a bit of beige CM/discharge on my pantyliner. Not sure if that was spotting of some sort. It had been white/clear heretofore. Now I just feel like I do when AF is on her way, just wet down there. AF is still 4 days away so we'll see. Still having cramps, CM is still creamy. CP does seem mid and hard. Other than that...still got massive, heavy knockers with the shooting pains in them.
> 
> Everybody have a good day. I'm signing off of BnB for the day to finish my projects at work. I go on vacation tomorrow if I get everything turned in by the end of the day today.

:dust::dust:Wishing you the best!!! No AF!!!


----------



## tickledpink3

Hello ladies. Stopping in to check on everyone. To the ladies who arent getting anywhere with your doctors, dont feel intimidated. If that doctor cant/wont help you, find another. I truly believe medically, that blacks generally have different needs. PCOS is more common among black women as is endometriosis. Most doctors dont know that so that usually delays in treatment which causes frustration.

For the ladies who are experiencing financial troubles, you are not alone and not debbie downers. Tell your story because you are not alone and can find support. I am struggling (hard to admit it for me). When they say kids cost money, its no lie. And with our government, either youre too rich to be poor or not poor enough to be rich. So its hard to get assistance. 

I love that this thread is still on going. It's not just for ttc and pregnancy support but for general support inlife. Okay, enough sounding like a late night testimonial commercial.....

Who is due to test so I can smother you in baby dust?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Tickeledpink! So glad to see you here. Happy Birthday to Olivia. What a blessing! Thanks for your positive affirmations. I pray God blesses u as well!

My job gave us iPads to use, I guess for teaching and I'm trying to get the hang of his thing. I don't know how to quote posts from it..duh! I'm wishing everyone blessings and bfps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Hello ladies!

I have been severely MIA. I do apologize for that. Not sure if you ladies even remember me but I'd like to come back if you'd have me :shy: Last time I was here, I was here all the signs were pointing to preggo and then the :witch: showed her ugly face. So we decided to NTNP. Well, it's boring!! So I'm back to TTC. 

Today is CD1 and we're pretty excited to start TTCing again. Well, especially DH since I've been holding out a bit on him. :blush: It's been a very stressful time. ugh! 

I hope you ladies are doing well and GL with this cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## tickledpink3

Welcome back! Of course we'll have you


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Beauty2 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I have been severely MIA. I do apologize for that. Not sure if you ladies even remember me but I'd like to come back if you'd have me :shy: Last time I was here, I was here all the signs were pointing to preggo and then the :witch: showed her ugly face. So we decided to NTNP. Well, it's boring!! So I'm back to TTC.
> 
> Today is CD1 and we're pretty excited to start TTCing again. Well, especially DH since I've been holding out a bit on him. :blush: It's been a very stressful time. ugh!
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well and GL with this cycle!!! :dust:

Welcome! Good luck to you as well


----------



## floppyears

Hello Ladies :) God Bless you all.... Hope everyone is enjoying your weekend


----------



## Mrs. October

Hello ladies - I've been a BnB member for a while but just noticed this group. I would love to join you all. Let me give you a bit of background on me. I am 31 years old, married, and just recently moved to VA from NYC. Hubby and I were eagerly awaiting our first child last year but sadly we lost her due to PROM in July when I was 24 weeks. We have finally decided that we are ready to try again and have started actively TTC this month. I am praying that I get a BFP quickly and that I get a baby for keeps this time around!


----------



## GirlBlue

*Beauty* Welcome back!

*Tickled Pink* You don't sound like a late night testimonial, but that is funny. :haha:

Please sprinkle me! :dust:

I'm 12 DPO and AF is due Mon/Tues and I pray she doesn't show. Still having most of the same symptoms (super sore large boobs, creamy cm, nausea, cramping/burning twinges and pokes in uterus, sleeplessness/vivid dreaming). Almost every symptom in the book except spotting (though i did have tan/beige cm at 9DPO). 

Have to admit I was getting a bit discouraged today. I tested this morning and got a BFN. But God is faithful and even if there's no BFP for me this cycle, I am still encouraged. I know He loves me and that's enough for me. But I will say I've been on the verge of :cry: all day so if there's no BFP in my future...my PMS this month is a mess. DH kind of made it worse not knowingly. He asked me if I was pregnant. I told him I hadn't gotten a BFP yet and that made me want to cry more. lol. 

So hope the witch stays away. When I make it to Wed I'll test again. I'll settle for no AF and no BFP. (low HCG levels runs in my family) Just want a sticky bean. 

Have a great weekend. :dust: to all


----------



## FutureMommie

Tickled- welcome back!!!!!! Keep posting! We've missed you!

Beauty- of course we will have you!!! Good luck!

Hopeful- hey Chic!!!

MrsKC- slightly jealous about that iPad! 

Mrs October glad you found us!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Hey tickled! Thanks for your words of encouragement. Happy Birthday to Olivia! Did you have a big party for her?

Hi Beauty2, Welcome back! Good luck on your TTC journey.

Mrskcbrown, Once you get the hang of the Ipad you will love it. Hubby and I have one and we enjoy it.

Welcome, Mrs. October! We are here to encourage you during your journey. Sorry about your loss. 

Girlblue, Praying for a BFP for you.

Hello FutureMommie!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies..this is a weird question for a ttc group..but here it goes..I need to switch birth control, I'm am currently on Sprintec which is 28 days, the first month it worked great it stopped my spotting as soon as i started and my cycle started on the second day of the placebo(week 4)..now this month i'm on day 4 of the placebos with no signs of AF i know the hormones may have thrown things off but being that i'm on these things to regulate my cycle i dont want to be missing cycles while i'm on them..I have been on Nuvaring before and i loved it but i cant afford that right now. so any suggestions?


----------



## CeeDee

I was on Apri before TTC. It was ok, but I have horrible side effects with hormonal contraceptives (yeast infections, mood swings, paranoia,etc), so after I give birth I'll be in the market for something new.


----------



## tickledpink3

@future mommie-thanks!
@ceedee- yes it was a fun yo gabba gabba party. just a few friends and family
@girlblue- keep the fath!
@mrskcbrown-your lil man is so gorgeous and look at all that hair!


----------



## Mrs. October

Vrainoire - I'm not sure what to say. I hate oral contraceptives as well but there doesn't seem to be much else other than the shot or the ring. I was on Depo for a while but gained too much weight so I stopped. Then I started the patch (Ortho Evra) which actually worked FINE for me but I know lots of other women had terrible side effects with it and my doctor stopped prescribing it. Right before I started TTC again I was on Ortho Tricyclen...it worked fine - my periods came like clockwork - it's just hard for me to remember to take them the same time each day and also I get terrible nausea. Like CeeDee I plan on finding a new method of BC once I have my rainbow.


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!

I hope you are doing well. 

Vrainoire - Sorry I can't help. I tried BC after I had my daughter 5yrs ago and kept forgetting to take them the same time everyday. I believe it was Ortho Tricyclen...needless to say my periods were not regulated at all! Lol! Good luck finding the perfect solution, doll!! 

I'm finally on CD5 and ready to start TTCing again. Any tips you ladies can share as far as TTCing? I think I'm going to do preseed and opk's this cycle. Not sure how this opk thing works, tho :shrug:


----------



## christylove

hi my name is christy nelson and i am ttc.... i would love to join this group. i know that i am late but i am also fairly new to bnb....... baby dust to all and God bless !!!!!!!!


----------



## InLuv2

christylove said:


> hi my name is christy nelson and i am ttc.... i would love to join this group. i know that i am late but i am also fairly new to bnb....... baby dust to all and God bless !!!!!!!!

*

WELCOME!!!*
Late, it's never "too late" TTC is a journey (sometimes short, sometimes very long)

Be encouraged:flower:


----------



## DBZ34

Welcome Christy! 

@Vrainoire - I was on Alesse for about 8 years. I didn't have any side effects and I had very regular cycles when I was on it. The amount of estrogen is the same in each pill, so you're at a constant level all month. And taking them at the same time was never an issue for me (in that I never did and didn't feel any worse for wear because of it). But I didn't start my period until day 4 or 5 of the placebo week after the first month or two..,


----------



## christylove

InLuv2 said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> hi my name is christy nelson and i am ttc.... i would love to join this group. i know that i am late but i am also fairly new to bnb....... baby dust to all and God bless !!!!!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> WELCOME!!!*
> Late, it's never "too late" TTC is a journey (sometimes short, sometimes very long)
> 
> Be encouraged:flower:Click to expand...


thank you:hugs:


----------



## christylove

DBZ34 said:


> Welcome Christy!
> 
> @Vrainoire - I was on Alesse for about 8 years. I didn't have any side effects and I had very regular cycles when I was on it. The amount of estrogen is the same in each pill, so you're at a constant level all month. And taking them at the same time was never an issue for me (in that I never did and didn't feel any worse for wear because of it). But I didn't start my period until day 4 or 5 of the placebo week after the first month or two..,

thank you :hugs:


----------



## Mzladyk

Hi, ladies I have been MIA for a while but I have finally finished the summer session for a few classes I was taking online. I will never take classes online again it is much less time consuming to commute back and forth. Any who I am happy to say that is has been three months since I had my TR and I can finally start trying to conceive.

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!

Vrainoire- Ortho-tricyclen has been pretty good to me even though my tubes were tied I still had to take bc to regulate my cycle.


----------



## Mrs. October

christylove - we can be newbies together! I just recently joined this group too but I'm glad I found you ladies :)


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> christylove - we can be newbies together! I just recently joined this group too but I'm glad I found you ladies :)



i would love that :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

welcome christylove


----------



## christylove

Vrainoire said:


> welcome christylove

thank you:hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## floppyears

Welcome to the new ladies :) 

Hello ladies


----------



## christylove

floppyears said:


> Welcome to the new ladies :)
> 
> Hello ladies

thank you and hello :)


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!

Welcome to all the new ladies!! (I'm fairly new myself) Anyhoo, so today is CD6 for me and we're gearing up for the fun. So far on our list we have preseed, OPK's, softcups, and grapefruit juice! 

We watched a video on how to insert softcups because I'd never heard of them. They are huge!!!! We'll definitely see how that goes...gonna be tough! What we ladies do to get those babies! They better appreciate us! :) 

Anyhoo, good luck to everyone!!! Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome to all the new ladies and Hello to everyone else.

I miss you all but pray that you all get those BFPs. To the ones who have caught the eggy, take care of your selves.

AFM, Malcolm is now 6 months old, 18lbs and 27 inches long. He can roll over, sit up, pull himself up and into any position he wants to be in, LOL. He is such a joy. We still havent officially started TTCing again. Sometimes I want to and sometimes I dont, IDK??!
Today is hubby bday and we arent doing anything special. I may take him to dinner this weekend. Who knows?? Depends on if we are getting along or not, LOL.

Hope everyone is blessed.


----------



## christylove

mrskcbrown said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and Hello to everyone else.
> 
> I miss you all but pray that you all get those BFPs. To the ones who have caught the eggy, take care of your selves.
> 
> AFM, Malcolm is now 6 months old, 18lbs and 27 inches long. He can roll over, sit up, pull himself up and into any position he wants to be in, LOL. He is such a joy. We still havent officially started TTCing again. Sometimes I want to and sometimes I dont, IDK??!
> Today is hubby bday and we arent doing anything special. I may take him to dinner this weekend. Who knows?? Depends on if we are getting along or not, LOL.
> 
> Hope everyone is blessed.

thank you, and i find it a pleasure to be in this group...... your son is adorable and i hope both you and your hubby enjoy's his birthday :hugs: tell him ya'll bnb family days happy birthday


----------



## FutureMommie

Wow! So glad to have some new ladies!

Christy- Welcome looking forward to chatting I see your are in FL are you in the path of the hurricane or are you on the gulf side?

Mzladyk- welcome back good luck, I hope you get that bfp soon.

Beauty2- Good luck and have fun, it sounds like you are very prepared

Mrskc- time passes so quickly!!!! malcolm is growing fast.

afm- 2 dpo and feeling hopeful, I can't think of any reason why I should waste my time not being hopeful.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Welcome to all the new ladies. This is a great group.

AFM, life is still crazy right now. But I will pop in every now and again. Praying for you all.


----------



## MovingFoward

Hello everyone! I hope all is well...I have been working non stop...but I just wanted to check in with you guys........BFP we need some more.....Keep praying!!!!!!


----------



## christylove

FutureMommie said:


> Wow! So glad to have some new ladies!
> 
> Christy- Welcome looking forward to chatting I see your are in FL are you in the path of the hurricane or are you on the gulf side?
> 
> Mzladyk- welcome back good luck, I hope you get that bfp soon.
> 
> Beauty2- Good luck and have fun, it sounds like you are very prepared
> 
> Mrskc- time passes so quickly!!!! malcolm is growing fast.
> 
> afm- 2 dpo and feeling hopeful, I can't think of any reason why I should waste my time not being hopeful.

thank you:hugs: i live near orlando hopefully the storm and the witch af both miss me........


----------



## christylove

Beauty2 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!! (I'm fairly new myself) Anyhoo, so today is CD6 for me and we're gearing up for the fun. So far on our list we have preseed, OPK's, softcups, and grapefruit juice!
> 
> We watched a video on how to insert softcups because I'd never heard of them. They are huge!!!! We'll definitely see how that goes...gonna be tough! What we ladies do to get those babies! They better appreciate us! :) :haha::haha: so true:)
> 
> Anyhoo, good luck to everyone!!! Lots and lots of :dust:

lots of baby dust to you as well:hugs:


----------



## christylove

MovingFoward said:


> Hello everyone! I hope all is well...I have been working non stop...but I just wanted to check in with you guys........BFP we need some more.....Keep praying!!!!!!

yes prayer changes things...... i realized that i was praying praying and praying when God was just wanted me to believe and trust him...so after we pray because that is where we need to start we need faith.... faith will move a moutian,and nothing is too big for a BIG GOD !!!!!!!! WE HAVE TO TRUST AND BELIEVE HE MAY NOT COME WHEN WE WANT HIM,BUT HE IS ALWAYS ON TIME.... LOVE YOU LADIES AND GOD BLESS....... LETS CLAIM IT :)


I MAY NOT HAVE SEEN A FOR SURE BFP, BUT GOD HAS ALREADY DONE HIS PART..... I GROW CLOSER TO RECEIVING IT EVERY DAY I'M BLESSED TO SEE:) 



BY THE WAY WHY DO WE CALL IT A BFP- WHAT DOES THAT STAND FOR?????


----------



## christylove

Mzladyk said:


> Hi, ladies I have been MIA for a while but I have finally finished the summer session for a few classes I was taking online. I will never take classes online again it is much less time consuming to commute back and forth. Any who I am happy to say that is has been three months since I had my TR and I can finally start trying to conceive.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!!!
> 
> Vrainoire- Ortho-tricyclen has been pretty good to me even though my tubes were tied I still had to take bc to regulate my cycle.


THAN YOU :hugs::hugs:


----------



## christylove

Hope i didn't miss anyone thank you all for being so welcoming


----------



## InLuv2

christylove said:


> MovingFoward said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I hope all is well...I have been working non stop...but I just wanted to check in with you guys........BFP we need some more.....Keep praying!!!!!!
> 
> yes prayer changes things...... i realized that i was praying praying and praying when God was just wanted me to believe and trust him...so after we pray because that is where we need to start we need faith.... faith will move a moutian,and nothing is too big for a BIG GOD !!!!!!!! WE HAVE TO TRUST AND BELIEVE HE MAY NOT COME WHEN WE WANT HIM,BUT HE IS ALWAYS ON TIME.... LOVE YOU LADIES AND GOD BLESS....... LETS CLAIM IT :)
> 
> 
> I MAY NOT HAVE SEEN A FOR SURE BFP, BUT GOD HAS ALREADY DONE HIS PART..... I GROW CLOSER TO RECEIVING IT EVERY DAY I'M BLESSED TO SEE:)
> 
> 
> 
> BY THE WAY WHY DO WE CALL IT A BFP- WHAT DOES THAT STAND FOR?????Click to expand...

Trust, Hope, and Believe in everything we don't see! "GOD" knows best. I went thru doubt as well as we all do. However, when I stop questioning, stop worrying about my scar tissue, Hubbs sperm count etc.....I got my BFP.

BFP=Big Fat Positive (pregnancy test)
BFN-Big Fat Negative (preggos test)

Hoping for the best, be encouraged!!:thumbup:


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and Hello to everyone else.
> 
> I miss you all but pray that you all get those BFPs. To the ones who have caught the eggy, take care of your selves.
> 
> AFM, Malcolm is now 6 months old, 18lbs and 27 inches long. He can roll over, sit up, pull himself up and into any position he wants to be in, LOL. He is such a joy. We still havent officially started TTCing again. Sometimes I want to and sometimes I dont, IDK??!
> Today is hubby bday and we arent doing anything special. I may take him to dinner this weekend. Who knows?? Depends on if we are getting along or not, LOL.
> 
> Hope everyone is blessed.

He's growing.......shortly after Mr. Malcolm was born i got my BFP so i keep up with his age well lol.....

As far as the TTCing......don't start until you are truly ready. I'm sure you know this. We are starting right away after this one:dohh: Heck if i wavered on TTCing based on *if *my hubbs woke up on the wrong side of the bed or how many times he made me side-eye him....:shrug: it would be a WRAP with this one inside my belly...lol

You and the hubbs will be "A" okay... we all go thru our little spats and then we get right back on that horse and ride! Enjoy his birthday, however you guys decide. My hubbs laid down all day on his but hey that's what he wanted "relaxation":shrug:

Have a great week.....


----------



## DBZ34

I'm hoping this month is my month. A few more days until I'm supposed to ov...But I'm finding plenty of things to keep me busy while I wait. BnB is one of them. :) You ladies are inspirational. I'm glad I stumbled across this forum. This month, and for all the months after, my new motto is Let Go and Let God. And man have I been feeling so much more content and settled, confident that this will happen when it's meant to.


----------



## christylove

ready4onemore said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> welcome to all the new ladies. This is a great group.
> 
> Afm, life is still crazy right now. But i will pop in every now and again. Praying for you all.

thank you and praying for you as well :)


----------



## christylove

DBZ34 said:


> I'm hoping this month is my month. A few more days until I'm supposed to ov...But I'm finding plenty of things to keep me busy while I wait. BnB is one of them. :) You ladies are inspirational. I'm glad I stumbled across this forum. This month, and for all the months after, my new motto is Let Go and Let God. And man have I been feeling so much more content and settled, confident that this will happen when it's meant to.


SAME HERE I WAS STRESSED OUT, AND THEN I REALIZED BLESSED AND STRESSED IS OIL AND WATER... THEY CAN'T MIX... NOT JUST ON BABY MAKING,BUT IN EVERY AREA OF OUR LIVES.... IF WE WORRIED ABOUT IT AND TRYING TO WORK IT OUT IS SAYING I DON'T TRUST THAT GOD CAN DO THIS... OR HE IS JUST TOO BUSY FOR ME..... I AM ALSO SOOOOO HAPPY THAT I FOUND THIS TREAD.... THERE HAVE BEEN SOME GROUPS WHRE I JUST FEEL OUT OF THE LOOP.... I FEEL GOOD BEING A PART OF THIS ONE:hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## christylove

inluv2 said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> movingfoward said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone! I hope all is well...i have been working non stop...but i just wanted to check in with you guys........bfp we need some more.....keep praying!!!!!!
> 
> yes prayer changes things...... I realized that i was praying praying and praying when god was just wanted me to believe and trust him...so after we pray because that is where we need to start we need faith.... Faith will move a moutian,and nothing is too big for a big god !!!!!!!! We have to trust and believe he may not come when we want him,but he is always on time.... Love you ladies and god bless....... Lets claim it :)
> 
> 
> i may not have seen a for sure bfp, but god has already done his part..... I grow closer to receiving it every day i'm blessed to see:)
> 
> 
> 
> by the way why do we call it a bfp- what does that stand for?????Click to expand...
> 
> trust, hope, and believe in everything we don't see! "god" knows best. I went thru doubt as well as we all do. However, when i stop questioning, stop worrying about my scar tissue, hubbs sperm count etc.....i got my bfp.
> 
> Bfp=big fat positive (pregnancy test)
> bfn-big fat negative (preggos test)
> 
> hoping for the best, be encouraged!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you :)


----------



## CeeDee

Just a quick pop in to say hi! I&#8217;m praying for BFPs and healthy babies.

Welcome, Christy! This is a great group. You are so right about being blessed and stressed. DH and I are trying to sell our house and we&#8217;ve just decided to let it go and let God. We have let the house stress go.


----------



## christylove

CeeDee said:


> Just a quick pop in to say hi! Im praying for BFPs and healthy babies.
> 
> Welcome, Christy! This is a great group. You are so right about being blessed and stressed. DH and I are trying to sell our house and weve just decided to let it go and let God. We have let the house stress go.




thats whats up :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies hope all is well. i lost 6lbs and ironically af showed her face this past weekend after 45 days. ive been killing the aerobics... excited about this weightloss to ttc again.. going to gyn on the 2nd for another check up, thought id need provera, but guess not... anywho those ladies near the coast like myself be safe :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Christy- I'm so glad that you have found your place here with us. You are so right that stress and baby making are like oil and water, they don't mix but sometimes it's just so hard not to stress. I guess we just have to find that place of peace.

Chocbunni- be safe in NYC, I am in NC and we are already getting wind and rain.

afm- feeling hopeful this month, not because of any symptoms I'm having but just because. If AF shows that's fine too but at least I didn't spend my 2ww worrying about whether I'm going to get a bfp.


----------



## Mrs. October

Congrats chocbunni on the weight loss!! That's great! I had hoped to lose some weight before TTC as well but have been soooo incredibly lazy lately. I need to get my butt in gear and get motivated!

FutureMommie when are you planning testing? I'm in the 2WW now and am trying to hold out until next Wednesday but as the days slowly go by I find my willpower to wait lessening...lol.


----------



## christylove

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies hope all is well. i lost 6lbs and ironically af showed her face this past weekend after 45 days. ive been killing the aerobics... excited about this weightloss to ttc again.. going to gyn on the 2nd for another check up, thought id need provera, but guess not... anywho those ladies near the coast like myself be safe :hugs:

i also want to say congrats on the weight loss :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Completingus

Hey to all the wonderful women,

I have been busy busy, and now I gave to fit my community flu shot time in my schedule. But I love it so I don't mind. I want to welcome new members I am new myself and everybody has been wonderful. I ov in 2 days, me and my Hubby have already started:winkwink:.:sex:: I send good vibes and blessing to all TTC. I have been feeling much better lately and we have been playing with the idea of adopting while still TTC. What do you guys think... Will adopting make me less vigilant about TTC my own?


----------



## christylove

Completingus said:


> Hey to all the wonderful women,
> 
> I have been busy busy, and now I gave to fit my community flu shot time in my schedule. But I love it so I don't mind. I want to welcome new members I am new myself and everybody has been wonderful. I ov in 2 days, me and my Hubby have already started:winkwink:.:sex:: I send good vibes and blessing to all TTC. I have been feeling much better lately and we have been playing with the idea of adopting while still TTC. What do you guys think... Will adopting make me less vigilant about TTC my own?

hi and thank you:hugs::hugs: i'm adopted and that is the best thing that happened to me..... i say go for it,and no you will be just as vigilant and trying to have your own


----------



## Mrs. October

Completingus - I say explore it. I have several family members who have adopted children and still had their own biological kids. I don't think one will interfere with the other and I think adoption is a WONDERFUL choice - tthere are so many kids in need of a loving home. Best of luck with whatever you do - hopefully with all the BD'ing you and hubby will catch the egg!


----------



## InLuv2

Happy Sunday Ladies and may your week be blessed with joy n goodness:flower:!!

AFM, counting down the days til "due day" of course. Other than that not a whole lot going on. Working on increasing my iron, for some reason it's still low:dohh:

On the flip side, hubbs n I are preparing to go see Sade live in concert (Vegas) on Friday!! Whoohooo Yep, getting my pregnant sexy on.....can't wait!!

Have a good week lovelies!!


----------



## InLuv2

Completingus said:


> Hey to all the wonderful women,
> 
> I have been busy busy, and now I gave to fit my community flu shot time in my schedule. But I love it so I don't mind. I want to welcome new members I am new myself and everybody has been wonderful. I ov in 2 days, me and my Hubby have already started:winkwink:.:sex:: I send good vibes and blessing to all TTC. I have been feeling much better lately and we have been playing with the idea of adopting while still TTC. What do you guys think... Will adopting make me less vigilant about TTC my own?

The adoption process tends to be pretty long....most couple end up with a surprise bfp during the process.

Go for it!!!


----------



## Completingus

christylove said:


> Completingus said:
> 
> 
> Hey to all the wonderful women,
> 
> I have been busy busy, and now I gave to fit my community flu shot time in my schedule. But I love it so I don't mind. I want to welcome new members I am new myself and everybody has been wonderful. I ov in 2 days, me and my Hubby have already started:winkwink:.:sex:: I send good vibes and blessing to all TTC. I have been feeling much better lately and we have been playing with the idea of adopting while still TTC. What do you guys think... Will adopting make me less vigilant about TTC my own?
> 
> hi and thank you:hugs::hugs: i'm adopted and that is the best thing that happened to me..... i say go for it,and no you will be just as vigilant and trying to have your ownClick to expand...

Thankyou for sharing Christy, Mrs. October, and Inluv2. I was thinking the same things, that I can give a child a great home and that maybe with us concentrating on something else a bfp will show up one day. We were thinking of adopting in another city if that's possible. Idk I think part of me feels like I just want to start our family, while another part feels like having my own will never happen so we must explore other options. Alot to think about and do:flower: so hope everybodies Sunday was great and have a great Monday.


----------



## christylove

InLuv2 said:


> Happy Sunday Ladies and may your week be blessed with joy n goodness:flower:!!
> 
> AFM, counting down the days til "due day" of course. Other than that not a whole lot going on. Working on increasing my iron, for some reason it's still low:dohh:
> 
> On the flip side, hubbs n I are preparing to go see Sade live in concert (Vegas) on Friday!! Whoohooo Yep, getting my pregnant sexy on.....can't wait!!
> 
> Have a good week lovelies!!

have a good time and a good week as well.....i hope you have a ton of fun :)


----------



## christylove

Completingus said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completingus said:
> 
> 
> Hey to all the wonderful women,
> 
> I have been busy busy, and now I gave to fit my community flu shot time in my schedule. But I love it so I don't mind. I want to welcome new members I am new myself and everybody has been wonderful. I ov in 2 days, me and my Hubby have already started:winkwink:.:sex:: I send good vibes and blessing to all TTC. I have been feeling much better lately and we have been playing with the idea of adopting while still TTC. What do you guys think... Will adopting make me less vigilant about TTC my own?
> 
> hi and thank you:hugs::hugs: i'm adopted and that is the best thing that happened to me..... i say go for it,and no you will be just as vigilant and trying to have your ownClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou for sharing Christy, Mrs. October, and Inluv2. I was thinking the same things, that I can give a child a great home and that maybe with us concentrating on something else a bfp will show up one day. We were thinking of adopting in another city if that's possible. Idk I think part of me feels like I just want to start our family, while another part feels like having my own will never happen so we must explore other options. Alot to think about and do:flower: so hope everybodies Sunday was great and have a great Monday.Click to expand...

speak things that are not as if they where so.....if you have faith the size of a mustard seed you can say to the mountian be thy remove and cast it into the sea..... don't makemehave some church on bnb lol :) it will happen.... of you are going to adopt it will be to add not replace :):hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. October

InLuv2 - sounds like fun...I LOVE Sade!

Well ladies I'm a little bummed this morning. I was planning on waiting until Wednesday to test but over the weekend I couldn't stop thinking about it (even dreamed about POAS) so I caved and tested this morning. I got a BFN! I may be out this month because I noticed some very faint spotting as well so AF may be coming sooner than Thursday. It really sucks cause I was certain we had caught the egg this month. And to top it off hubby and I had a big argument this morning before he left for work so this week has just not started out on the right foot.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello Ladies! I hope everyone survived Irene.

Completingus, Adopting is a lot of work, so I&#8217;ve heard. The whole process will definitely take your mind off of TTC. I&#8217;ve heard of people getting a BFP around the same time they pursued adoption.

Mrs.October, Sorry about the BFN. Hopefully AF will stay away and you&#8217;ll get that BFP later.


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> InLuv2 - sounds like fun...I LOVE Sade!
> 
> Well ladies I'm a little bummed this morning. I was planning on waiting until Wednesday to test but over the weekend I couldn't stop thinking about it (even dreamed about POAS) so I caved and tested this morning. I got a BFN! I may be out this month because I noticed some very faint spotting as well so AF may be coming sooner than Thursday. It really sucks cause I was certain we had caught the egg this month. And to top it off hubby and I had a big argument this morning before he left for work so this week has just not started out on the right foot.


sorry to hear about the bfn--- it looks like we will be trying together next month.... no af 6 days late,but bfn this morning as well..... now its a waiting game when will she come to visit??????


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsOctober- So sorry about the bfn, don't allow to day to mess up your week, it's going to get better. 
I've decided not to test before af comes unless I have goo reason to!!!

Completing us- SEnding loads of O'dust your way, enjoy the bd'ing. Adoption sounds awesome, my dh and I have been discussing adoption too.

InLuv2- I can't believe its almost that time for you, it seems just like yesterday that you announced your bfp! Have fun in Vegas!

AFM- still another week of the 2ww. I had some mild cramping this weekend, I'm not symptom spotting, it was actually a litle annoying, not sure what thats about.


----------



## InLuv2

Mrs. October said:


> InLuv2 - sounds like fun...I LOVE Sade!
> 
> Well ladies I'm a little bummed this morning. I was planning on waiting until Wednesday to test but over the weekend I couldn't stop thinking about it (even dreamed about POAS) so I caved and tested this morning. I got a BFN! I may be out this month because I noticed some very faint spotting as well so AF may be coming sooner than Thursday. It really sucks cause I was certain we had caught the egg this month. And to top it off hubby and I had a big argument this morning before he left for work so this week has just not started out on the right foot.

I came to peace with myself the month that i "did not" test. I was a few days late, therefore I just knew it was IT for us... I know it's hard, yet it's even harder when you see a BFN. Stay strong and don't beat yourself up too much over any of it (testing, argument, etc...) We all go thru it:flower:


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> MrsOctober- So sorry about the bfn, don't allow to day to mess up your week, it's going to get better.
> I've decided not to test before af comes unless I have goo reason to!!!
> 
> Completing us- SEnding loads of O'dust your way, enjoy the bd'ing. Adoption sounds awesome, my dh and I have been discussing adoption too.
> 
> InLuv2- I can't believe its almost that time for you, it seems just like yesterday that you announced your bfp! Have fun in Vegas!
> 
> AFM- still another week of the 2ww. I had some mild cramping this weekend, I'm not symptom spotting, it was actually a litle annoying, not sure what thats about.

Hey FutureMommie,
WOW.....Yes, it's almost time!! I just looked at my ticker and saw that I had 79 days left! whoohoo 
I still think it's not going fast enough. When October gets here, then I will get excited as the countdown begins.... For now, I'm just baking this little bun in my oven:winkwink:

Hope things are well!


----------



## Mrs. October

CeeDee - I really hope you are right but I'm trying not to get my hopes up again as it's very unlikely.

christylove - I think I would be climbing the walls already if I was 6 days late with no sign of AF and no BFP!! Wow - that is crazy...are your cycles usually regular?

FutureMommie - I had hoped to use that same approach - waiting at least until the day AF was due before testing - but I let my curiosity get the best of me and tested 3 days early <sigh> . I think next month I will definitely just wait it out as seeing a BFN is just way too disappointing.

InLuv2 - you are so right...thankfully hubby and I have already made up and have gotten over our tiff (thank God we rarely stay mad at each other for very long). It was just a sucky way to start the day. I told him about the BFN and he was very supportive and reassuring that it WILL happen...which I know...but sometimes it's hard to hear because you want it to be happening NOW....lol.


----------



## GirlBlue

HI *ChristyLove* and* MrsOctober*, welcome, though it's a little late to welcome you. Looks like you've settled in here. MrsOctober, so sorry about your BFN. But all things will happen in God's timing.

AFM...I played my first flag football game this Sunday. I anticipated that I might have to quit if I get pregnant, but who knew it would interfere with BD. Can you say pain. My back, hips, and legs are soooo sore I can barely walk and sit. When I was out there I felt 25 again, but I came home and feel a heck of a lot older. LOL. Good thing I'm only on CD 9. FF says I'm fertile based on high firm CP and watery CM, but that doesn't make any sense to me, so I'm ignoring that. I am supposed to SMEP, temp, OPK, and use softcups...the whole shabang this cycle...but I just don't feel like it lol. But we said we'd be intentional, so we'll see. Anyway.... :dust: to everybody and 

*InLuv* sticky dust to you with the twins.


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> CeeDee - I really hope you are right but I'm trying not to get my hopes up again as it's very unlikely.
> 
> christylove - I think I would be climbing the walls already if I was 6 days late with no sign of AF and no BFP!! Wow - that is crazy...are your cycles usually regular?
> 
> FutureMommie - I had hoped to use that same approach - waiting at least until the day AF was due before testing - but I let my curiosity get the best of me and tested 3 days early <sigh> . I think next month I will definitely just wait it out as seeing a BFN is just way too disappointing.
> 
> InLuv2 - you are so right...thankfully hubby and I have already made up and have gotten over our tiff (thank God we rarely stay mad at each other for very long). It was just a sucky way to start the day. I told him about the BFN and he was very supportive and reassuring that it WILL happen...which I know...but sometimes it's hard to hear because you want it to be happening NOW....lol.

i got back pretty regular, but for the last few months not so much... last month was the first period i had in almost 3 months....then it was light the whole time.... doctor told me that everything was fine and i was expecting to return to normal..... guess not..... it took awhile after the miscarrage last year to get back reqular


----------



## Mrs. October

Hi GirlBlue - thanks for the warm welcome. This has really only been the 1st month that we've been actively TTC so I am trying to keep things in perspective. AF came down full force yesterday afternoon so now it's just waiting it out to start the whole process over again. Maybe I'll get it right on the 2nd cycle!
As for flag football sounds like you had a ball. I felt the same way last week after I played tennis. Hadn't played since I was probably 10 or 12 years old and had SUCH a good time but boy was I sore after...lol. I'm thinking of doing it every week though so maybe it will help me get in shape (and also help me take my mind off of TTC). 

Christylove - it does take a while for things to go back to normal after a loss. I only had my periods regulated after my loss because I went back on BCP. Hope it sorts itself out soon.

Anyways - I have an interview this afternoon...I'm feeling a little nervous so just trying to relax and focus on other things. If it's for me then it will happen so just trying not to stress too much. I really need a job though - I think being home all day will slowly drive me mad cause all I can think about is TTC! LOL.


----------



## FutureMommie

Mrs Oct.- Good luck with the job interview!!!


----------



## InLuv2

GirlBlue said:


> HI *ChristyLove* and* MrsOctober*, welcome, though it's a little late to welcome you. Looks like you've settled in here. MrsOctober, so sorry about your BFN. But all things will happen in God's timing.
> 
> AFM...I played my first flag football game this Sunday. I anticipated that I might have to quit if I get pregnant, but who knew it would interfere with BD. Can you say pain. My back, hips, and legs are soooo sore I can barely walk and sit. When I was out there I felt 25 again, but I came home and feel a heck of a lot older. LOL. Good thing I'm only on CD 9. FF says I'm fertile based on high firm CP and watery CM, but that doesn't make any sense to me, so I'm ignoring that. I am supposed to SMEP, temp, OPK, and use softcups...the whole shabang this cycle...but I just don't feel like it lol. But we said we'd be intentional, so we'll see. Anyway.... :dust: to everybody and
> 
> *InLuv* sticky dust to you with the twins.

@GirlBlue,
Don't scare me lol......I am hoping to only deliver "one" not ready for twins :shrug:


----------



## InLuv2

Mrs. October said:


> Hi GirlBlue - thanks for the warm welcome. This has really only been the 1st month that we've been actively TTC so I am trying to keep things in perspective. AF came down full force yesterday afternoon so now it's just waiting it out to start the whole process over again. Maybe I'll get it right on the 2nd cycle!
> As for flag football sounds like you had a ball. I felt the same way last week after I played tennis. Hadn't played since I was probably 10 or 12 years old and had SUCH a good time but boy was I sore after...lol. I'm thinking of doing it every week though so maybe it will help me get in shape (and also help me take my mind off of TTC).
> 
> Christylove - it does take a while for things to go back to normal after a loss. I only had my periods regulated after my loss because I went back on BCP. Hope it sorts itself out soon.
> 
> Anyways - I have an interview this afternoon...I'm feeling a little nervous so just trying to relax and focus on other things. If it's for me then it will happen so just trying not to stress too much. I really need a job though - I think being home all day will slowly drive me mad cause all I can think about is TTC! LOL.

@Mrs. October:
Fingers crossed for you on the job interview.... I am a stay at home mom for this first time. It's been a little over a year and it can drive you crazy if you don't have others things going on.... I researched TTCing and it did drive me nutty.....:dohh:

Life is busy now so I enjoy it...


----------



## InLuv2

Whether you lovelies use supplements or have pulled ALL the punches while trying to TTC, here's one more:thumbup:

https://www.trying-to-conceive.com/naturally/using-geritol-to-get-pregnant/

I used this 30 days or so(A full bottle) prior to my BFP!!

Enjoy the read


----------



## FutureMommie

Ok so I need to vent here! I was in a thread that I frequent quite often and one of the posters was talking about Beyonce being preggers! She proceeds to use the word f*ck several times and proceeds to say her 1st thought was that she hoped the baby dies!:growlmad::nope: Even thought I have been ttc for almost 4 years now I would have never said or even though such a harsh and mean thing! I understand that when it takes a long time to ttc that you get frusturated but their is such a thing as taking it too far, I can understand that it was hard for some people when she flaunted it but she's happy about it and to be honest, when I get my bfp I'm going to flaunt it too even if I not a celeb. I was a fierce supporter of this person before this comment now I don't even know if I will continue on the thread again. Not necessarily because it's beyonce but what if it were me or someone else? You don't know their story! We are assuming she got pg quickly but we don't know. IDK maybe I'm over reacting but I was just taken aback by the comment that her first thought was that she hoped the baby died.:cry:

Tell me what you think ladies.


----------



## Mzladyk

@ Futuremommie I saw that post and I thought it was pretty sad to say harsh words about someone that you really don't know. How can you expect God to bless you when you have such evil thoughts in regards to a child? :nope: What is even more sad OP actually thanked the thread as if she said something that was positive. Like you stated we don't know her struggle or how long it took her to conceive and so what if she danced while she was pregnant, being pregnant doesn't mean you are handicap!!


----------



## mrsine

Hi guys! I'm African and trying to conceive. May I join your thread?:winkwink:

Thats totally silly as far as i'm concerned. i read harsh things all over the place. I'm gonna celebrate my BFP like its going out of style.


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> Ok so I need to vent here! I was in a thread that I frequent quite often and one of the posters was talking about Beyonce being preggers! She proceeds to use the word f*ck several times and proceeds to say her 1st thought was that she hoped the baby dies!:growlmad::nope: Even thought I have been ttc for almost 4 years now I would have never said or even though such a harsh and mean thing! I understand that when it takes a long time to ttc that you get frusturated but their is such a thing as taking it too far, I can understand that it was hard for some people when she flaunted it but she's happy about it and to be honest, when I get my bfp I'm going to flaunt it too even if I not a celeb. I was a fierce supporter of this person before this comment now I don't even know if I will continue on the thread again. Not necessarily because it's beyonce but what if it were me or someone else? You don't know their story! We are assuming she got pg quickly but we don't know. IDK maybe I'm over reacting but I was just taken aback by the comment that her first thought was that she hoped the baby died.:cry:
> 
> Tell me what you think ladies.

THAT'S BIZARRE....I DON'T EVEN HAVE WORDS FOR AN INDIVIDUAL LIKE THAT. HOPE THE BABY DIES, WHY? WE DON'T EVEN KNOW BEYONCE'S STORY (if she has been trying for a while or not?) EVEN SO, WHAT'S THE POINT OF BEING CONSUMED WITH THAT B.S. PREGNANCY IS SUPPOSE TO BE A HAPPY MOMENT, AND SHE WAS SIMPLY "GLOWING" AND GUSHING WITH JOY. WAS THIS PERSON HATING ON HER BANK ACCOUNT TOO? BECAUSE LORD KNOWS IT'S BIGGER THAN MOST? 

UGH, I HATE IGNORANCE!!!!


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> Hi GirlBlue - thanks for the warm welcome. This has really only been the 1st month that we've been actively TTC so I am trying to keep things in perspective. AF came down full force yesterday afternoon so now it's just waiting it out to start the whole process over again. Maybe I'll get it right on the 2nd cycle!
> As for flag football sounds like you had a ball. I felt the same way last week after I played tennis. Hadn't played since I was probably 10 or 12 years old and had SUCH a good time but boy was I sore after...lol. I'm thinking of doing it every week though so maybe it will help me get in shape (and also help me take my mind off of TTC).
> 
> Christylove - it does take a while for things to go back to normal after a loss. I only had my periods regulated after my loss because I went back on BCP. Hope it sorts itself out soon.
> 
> Anyways - I have an interview this afternoon...I'm feeling a little nervous so just trying to relax and focus on other things. If it's for me then it will happen so just trying not to stress too much. I really need a job though - I think being home all day will slowly drive me mad cause all I can think about is TTC! LOL.

yeah the lost was last april. i went back to normal in dec. then when off trackin april...... crazy,but i'll be okay thank you


----------



## christylove

FutureMommie said:


> Ok so I need to vent here! I was in a thread that I frequent quite often and one of the posters was talking about Beyonce being preggers! She proceeds to use the word f*ck several times and proceeds to say her 1st thought was that she hoped the baby dies!:growlmad::nope: Even thought I have been ttc for almost 4 years now I would have never said or even though such a harsh and mean thing! I understand that when it takes a long time to ttc that you get frusturated but their is such a thing as taking it too far, I can understand that it was hard for some people when she flaunted it but she's happy about it and to be honest, when I get my bfp I'm going to flaunt it too even if I not a celeb. I was a fierce supporter of this person before this comment now I don't even know if I will continue on the thread again. Not necessarily because it's beyonce but what if it were me or someone else? You don't know their story! We are assuming she got pg quickly but we don't know. IDK maybe I'm over reacting but I was just taken aback by the comment that her first thought was that she hoped the baby died.:cry:
> Tell me what you think ladies.

i think that is crazy.....it's not good to wish evil on anyone.... thats sad :(


----------



## Mrs. October

FutureMommie said:


> Mrs Oct.- Good luck with the job interview!!!

Thanks! It actually went really well but it was a REALLY LONG PROCESS. I was there for FOUR HOURS! I am keeping my fingers crossed though that I passed the test (had to take a personality test and a math and English test). I need to send my list of references tomorrow and then we'll see where it leads from there.



InLuv2 said:


> @Mrs. October:
> Fingers crossed for you on the job interview.... I am a stay at home mom for this first time. It's been a little over a year and it can drive you crazy if you don't have others things going on.... I researched TTCing and it did drive me nutty.....:dohh:
> 
> Life is busy now so I enjoy it...

Yea - I think I would definitely enjoy being at home full-time if I had a baby but right now it's just me and hubby and since he works long hours it's really just me. When I was living and working in NYC it was fine but now that I've moved to VA where life is at a much slower pace, and where I don't have any family and friends I feel myself ready to climb the walls sometimes...lol. I need to have something else occupying my mind and since I probably won't have a LO for at least another 10-12 months I figured I might as well find a job. And thanks for the info on Geritol...very interesting. Right now I am taking prenatal vitamins and calcium + vitamin D supplements but I may consider using Geritol instead; especially if it gives results!!


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Oct.- Good luck with the job interview!!!
> 
> Thanks! It actually went really well but it was a REALLY LONG PROCESS. I was there for FOUR HOURS! I am keeping my fingers crossed though that I passed the test (had to take a personality test and a math and English test). I need to send my list of references tomorrow and then we'll see where it leads from there.
> 
> 
> 
> InLuv2 said:
> 
> 
> @Mrs. October:
> Fingers crossed for you on the job interview.... I am a stay at home mom for this first time. It's been a little over a year and it can drive you crazy if you don't have others things going on.... I researched TTCing and it did drive me nutty.....:dohh:
> 
> Life is busy now so I enjoy it...Click to expand...
> 
> Yea - I think I would definitely enjoy being at home full-time if I had a baby but right now it's just me and hubby and since he works long hours it's really just me. When I was living and working in NYC it was fine but now that I've moved to VA where life is at a much slower pace, and where I don't have any family and friends I feel myself ready to climb the walls sometimes...lol. I need to have something else occupying my mind and since I probably won't have a LO for at least another 10-12 months I figured I might as well find a job. And thanks for the info on Geritol...very interesting. Right now I am taking prenatal vitamins and calcium + vitamin D supplements but I may consider using Geritol instead; especially if it gives results!!Click to expand...

i'll be praying for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## christylove

sorry ladies i'm a tad out the loop tonight and trying to play catch up lol!!!!! they band personal internet use at our [email protected] work:( i should of know that was comming.... since getting off i've been busy, and now a little out of it... hope all is going well!!!!


----------



## lilyrose13

HI ladies!! May I join??? I have been a stalker since Mrs KC and Purple delivered (I think...), but only come to bnb once in a while due to work. Anyway, just to say you ladies are all amazing, love the thread, and it's a priviledge following all your journeys, whether short or long, easy or complicated. The encouragement is awesome:happydance:
AFM, TTC # 1 for about 6 months, CD 19 of 31, + opk for 3 days in a row until yesterday, but no cramps yet -so not sure if I ovulated or not as I don't monitor temps :wacko:Anyhow, :dust: to you all u ladies trying or ntnp, and hope Mzilikaz, Ceedee and Inluv2 are enjoying their bumps!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome! :)


----------



## Regalpeas

I don't think you're overreacting. That' kinda crazy to say the least. Maybe you should PM the poster and be honest how you feel. She is probably in a bad place...I'm assuming to go that far. Maybe she needs a wake up call or maybe even someone to check in with her.


I was so happy for Beyonce'. I did not see the awards but woke my Dh the next morning to hear the announcement on the news, b.c I assumed that the news would be such. lol I dunno why. 




FutureMommie said:


> Ok so I need to vent here! I was in a thread that I frequent quite often and one of the posters was talking about Beyonce being preggers! She proceeds to use the word f*ck several times and proceeds to say her 1st thought was that she hoped the baby dies!:growlmad::nope: Even thought I have been ttc for almost 4 years now I would have never said or even though such a harsh and mean thing! I understand that when it takes a long time to ttc that you get frusturated but their is such a thing as taking it too far, I can understand that it was hard for some people when she flaunted it but she's happy about it and to be honest, when I get my bfp I'm going to flaunt it too even if I not a celeb. I was a fierce supporter of this person before this comment now I don't even know if I will continue on the thread again. Not necessarily because it's beyonce but what if it were me or someone else? You don't know their story! We are assuming she got pg quickly but we don't know. IDK maybe I'm over reacting but I was just taken aback by the comment that her first thought was that she hoped the baby died.:cry:
> 
> Tell me what you think ladies.


----------



## mrsine

Not even a hi :(


----------



## InLuv2

*WELCOME* Mrsine & Lilyrose13 :hugs:

We are glad you two are here!!


----------



## christylove

welcome ladies.....
i'm on a quick break and i wanted to check up on you ladies.... hope you all have a blessed day :)


----------



## Mrs. October

Hi lilyrose and mrsine! I'm new to this thread too and on my second cycle of TTC #2 (lost my first at 24 weeks last July). Lots of babydust to both of you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. I know I am not on much but I just want to say that I have you all in my thoughts and Im praying for each of you as you go along your journey. God is awesome and He remains to be that way in my life!

My children are great, hubby is great, I am doing pretty good myself. Just working and going to school on campus and I have an online class. I am hoping to do well so that I can graduate next May.

HUGS to all!


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome, Mrsine and lilyrose!

GirlBlue, Wow! Flag football, I haven&#8217;t played that in over 10 years. Sorry you got so sore, but it sounds like a good workout.

Mrs.October, Sorry about AF. I&#8217;m praying that your interview goes well.

FutureMommie, I saw that same post and was very disappointed in her. My first thought is that we don&#8217;t know Beyonce&#8217;s TTC journey. Plus I was really happy to see her pregnant and to think Beyonce is my bump buddy. LOL I unsubscribed to that thread immediately.


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!!

I hope you are all doing well. Welcome to all the new ladies!!! I'm fairly new as well. These are some lovely ladies! You will love it here!!!! Okay, on to my two cents....

Beyonce' comment: Um, huh?? Who says that about someone's child???? That's just sad!! I was happy for Beyonce' when I heard the news (more happy for hubby as there were rumors that she didn't want a baby but he did. So glad he got his wish). Why would a woman trying to conceive a child wish that someone else's child die??? Ugh!! The "hate" in some ppl's heart...smh!! 

AFM: I'm on CD13 today. I did an OPK last night and a big fat Negative! So I'll test again today. We're following the SMEP plan this month but due to our crazy chaotic move we got a little off track. We BDed on CD 7, 10, and 12 so far. We'll continue every other day until we get a + opk then we'll go every day until CD19. I had to explain all of this to DF last night. Hey, it's only fair that he endure the stress too!! :haha: Anyhoo, hoping for a pos opk this week! 

Good Luck and have fun this cycle, ladies!!!! :dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies I have been so busy today that this was my first opportunity to pop in. 

Welcome! Welcome to all of our new posters, it's so exciting that the thread is picking up again!!!!!

The poster that posted in the thread about Beyonce did apologize for the post and admitted that she was in a bad place due to a MC just a week ago but I'm still not sure that I will go back to the thread.

MrsKC- glad you popped in and you are doing well!

Mrsine- I already stalk your journal and so happy you found us!!!

lilyrose- Welcome, I hope you get your bfp quickly!!!! Fingers crossed

CeeDee- Bump buddies with Bey!!!!! How are you feeling?

afm- 10dpo today not really feeling any different so I'm just going to wait it out.


----------



## floppyears

Hello Ladies, its been nonstop for me and I wanted to stop and say Hello to my sistah's. God bless


----------



## FutureMommie

Floppy, glad you popped in

Hopefulw8tn- if you are lurking, I hope all is well.


----------



## lilyrose13

mrsine said:


> Not even a hi :(

Welcome mrsine&#58389;!! Hadn't seen your intro post. I'm sure u will like it here!:flower:


----------



## Mrs. October

CeeDee said:


> Welcome, Mrsine and lilyrose!
> 
> Mrs.October, Sorry about AF. Im praying that your interview goes well.

It did go really well - thanks. I got an e-mail from the guy that interviewed me. He's going to follow-up with my references so I'm taking that as a good sign.


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!! 

*Lilyrose *&#8211; Any update? You should be in the dpo&#8217;s now right? Do you know what day? I can&#8217;t believe you had + opk 3 days in a row! Wow!!! That&#8217;s awesome!! I hope you caught that eggy!!! Any symptoms to report? Good luck this cycle!! 

*Christylove *&#8211; how&#8217;s it going? Sorry they took internet away @ work. That&#8217;s how I connect too :haha: especially since we recently moved and hadn&#8217;t had a chance to transfer our internet service @ home. Hopefully today&#8230;FX!! 

*MrsKCBrown *&#8211; I&#8217;m glad your fam is doing well!!! 

*MrsOctober *&#8211; Good luck on the interview! YAY!!! 

*Futuremommie *&#8211; Any news from you, doll?? Symptoms? 

*GirlBlue *&#8211; How are you coming along? I had a list of TTC stuff I wanted to try this cycle too&#8230;I didn&#8217;t feel like it either&#8230;LOL!! 

*Inluv2 *&* CeeDee* &#8211; How are you ladies feeling today?? 

*AFM *&#8211; I&#8217;m on CD14 today. 28 day cycle last month but the two cycles before that was both 30 days each so, hopefully I&#8217;m back to normal (28 day cycles) and OVing very soon. CD 12 & 13 I checked w/ an opk and neg! Ugh! Hopefully this week I&#8217;ll get a pos&#8230;if I Ov at all anymore :shrug: So far we&#8217;ve BDed on CD7, 10, 12 and 13. Waiting on my + opk is all :coffee: 

Anyhoo, Good luck this cycle, ladies! Here&#8217;s some :dust: to keep you going!


----------



## FutureMommie

Beauty2 so symptoms here, I should know by next Tuesday either way!! Praying for my bfp this cycle, I know it's possible. I have a 28 day cycle and I O on day 14 like clockwork, I hope you get that positive opk soon!!! Happy:sex:


----------



## mrsine

Hi guys, nice to met you all. I was trying for a baby but ntnp cos hubby is getting stressed. I'm a bit sad but I guess thats life!


----------



## christylove

mrsine said:


> Hi guys, nice to met you all. I was trying for a baby but ntnp cos hubby is getting stressed. I'm a bit sad but I guess thats life!

 sweatheart it will be okay just trust God :)


----------



## mrsine

Thanks thats exactly what i've decided to do. I'm going to live life to the fullest! Just discovered Bikram yoga and its amazing!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks, FutureMommie! This is my first time using opk's so it'll be interested to see if I Ov at all. I really hope you get your bfp! It would be wonderful to add you to the preggo list. Good luck, doll!!! :hugs:


----------



## christylove

sometimes it is harder to do than to say..... i just got what looked like a bfn :( still no af and i really don't feel good....... i am going to trust God.i just wish to get af if it truley is a bfn..... it's a new month and i don't want to start it off with the waiting game.....my breast hurt soo bad and i keep forgetting things..... if my husband says bae you forgot to turn the light off again i will scream. i'm getting dizzy alot,and don't want to scare my husband.on top of that ...the devil and is trying to tell me that something else is wrong with me,but we all know know that the devil is a liar..... "by his stripe i am healed!!!!!".. sorry ladies i really needed to vent.....love ya and God bless!!!!!!!


----------



## Mzladyk

All is well just trust and believe.. remember those twins grace and mercy and rest assured God will see you through 
:dust:


----------



## christylove

i know sometimes you just have to get it out..... i love being up lifting,but every now and then something comes along to make me remember that i am human and need to be up lifted too..... thank you for that :)


----------



## Mzladyk

No problem hun, we all need a word from time to time.. a least I know that I do


----------



## lilyrose13

Beauty2 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> *Lilyrose * Any update? You should be in the dpos now right? Do you know what day? I cant believe you had + opk 3 days in a row! Wow!!! Thats awesome!! I hope you caught that eggy!!! Any symptoms to report? Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> *Christylove * hows it going? Sorry they took internet away @ work. Thats how I connect too :haha: especially since we recently moved and hadnt had a chance to transfer our internet service @ home. Hopefully todayFX!!
> 
> *MrsKCBrown * Im glad your fam is doing well!!!
> 
> *MrsOctober * Good luck on the interview! YAY!!!
> 
> *Futuremommie * Any news from you, doll?? Symptoms?
> 
> *GirlBlue * How are you coming along? I had a list of TTC stuff I wanted to try this cycle tooI didnt feel like it eitherLOL!!
> 
> *Inluv2 *&* CeeDee*  How are you ladies feeling today??
> 
> *AFM * Im on CD14 today. 28 day cycle last month but the two cycles before that was both 30 days each so, hopefully Im back to normal (28 day cycles) and OVing very soon. CD 12 & 13 I checked w/ an opk and neg! Ugh! Hopefully this week Ill get a posif I Ov at all anymore :shrug: So far weve BDed on CD7, 10, 12 and 13. Waiting on my + opk is all :coffee:
> 
> Anyhoo, Good luck this cycle, ladies! Heres some :dust: to keep you going!

Thanks Beauty2! Wish you luck too! How are you checking for your lh surge- do you pee on a stick or dip in a cup?? I prefer dipping as the tests don't usually work for me otherwise lol. I'm starting to wonder if it's normal to have 3 days of +opk in a row; also happened last month too, but no bfp:nope:
So,not much in way of symptoms, some pimples on forehead which I get every month presumably after Ov, but no definite Ov cramps after the +opks?? Will just have to keep hoping and believing it will be my turn one day soon, and just keep trusting in the One who is able I guess.
Good luck everyone in the 2ww!


----------



## tickledpink3

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## FutureMommie

Christy- you are right that we are all human and we have our days that we ourselves need to be encouraged! That is what we are here to do!!! Sending hugs and prayers your way!


----------



## mzhiklass

Hi Ladies!
I know it has been a while since I logged on but just wanted to let everyone know that we are on team.......... :blue: !!!!!!:happydance:
Everything with baby is looking good, but I have to go back to Dr. in a few days because she was not "happy, and didn't like" the way my cervix was looking in the u/s pic. But I have already claimed that nothing will be/is wrong and we will continue to have a healthy pregnancy!! :thumbup:
I'll try to log on more but with moving to a bigger place before I get any bigger is taking up my time right now.

Wishing everyone lots of :dust: and prayers whether TTC or a mommy to be.

Now I'm off to look up names, lol!


----------



## FutureMommie

:happydance: Congrats on team blue!!!!


----------



## mrsine

Congratulations!!


----------



## christylove

Congratulations :)


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations, Mizhiklass!!!! YAY!!!! I'm sure you and baby are/will be fine!! You both are in my prayers!!


----------



## Mrs. October

Congrats - hope you and your baby boy continue to be just fine.


----------



## christylove

FutureMommie said:


> Christy- you are right that we are all human and we have our days that we ourselves need to be encouraged! That is what we are here to do!!! Sending hugs and prayers your way!



aww and i'm sending them back to you:hugs:


----------



## MssTeach13

Hi Ladies! I've been gone for a while as the school year has started back up. My 15 new 7-8 year olds have been somewhat exhausting!  How is everyone doing? 

Welcome all new faces!! Congrats Mzhiklass and everything will be a-ok!! I wish everyone success and tons of baby dust to us all!!! God is able! 

AFM, CD15 just started charting this cycle and I am toooo confused on how to read the chart :-/ Still trying acupuncture every two weeks and just started taking herbs as well. Anyway, hope all is well and everyone have a relaxing and BD full Labor Day weekend!!


----------



## floppyears

Congratulations


----------



## Mrs. October

MssTeach - charting confuses me as well. Haven't yet gotten into it. What herbs are you taking?


----------



## mrskcbrown

MssTeach13 said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been gone for a while as the school year has started back up. My 15 new 7-8 year olds have been somewhat exhausting!  How is everyone doing?
> 
> Welcome all new faces!! Congrats Mzhiklass and everything will be a-ok!! I wish everyone success and tons of baby dust to us all!!! God is able!
> 
> AFM, CD15 just started charting this cycle and I am toooo confused on how to read the chart :-/ Still trying acupuncture every two weeks and just started taking herbs as well. Anyway, hope all is well and everyone have a relaxing and BD full Labor Day weekend!!

I charted for my last pregnancy. What questions do you have?

Hope everyone is well. Im trying to pop in as much as I can. Malcolm and my daughter are doing great. :hugs:to everyone!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies just popping in I hope you had a great weekend. I woke this morningt to AF showing her ugly face. So on to IVF I guess! I have left message to set up my 1st appt for ultrasound and to get a perscription for bc. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies just popping in I hope you had a great weekend. I woke this morningt to AF showing her ugly face. So on to IVF I guess! I have left message to set up my 1st appt for ultrasound and to get a perscription for bc. I will keep you all posted.

Praying for you and praying for a successful IVF!:hugs: God is still and yet able!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. October

Hey FurtureMommie - so sorry to hear about AF. I wish you loads of success with IVF. My brother and SIL got pregnant their first try and now have my niece so I hope you are just as lucky.

As for me I just wanted to let you all know - I GOT THE JOB!! Woo hoo!! They want me to start on Monday. I am very excited - I NEED to be working again. Even though it's only been a little over a month since I moved to VA I've been bored out of my mind. Hubby works all day, every day and usually is not home until 10 or 11 at night which means I am home by myself in a new town with no friends or family. It was starting to drive me crazy and all I could think of was TTC. So at least this job will give me an opportunity to get out of the house, meet some new people, make some money and take my mind of getting pregnant! Anyways hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## MssTeach13

First of all, congrats Mrs. October! That is amazing!!! And I take utrophin(sp), ovex, and wheat germ oil three times a day each. Have you heard of those? 

Mrskc- thanks for the help. Im confused about figuring out your coverline and when you actually o? My temp has dipped twice, which do I go by? Its mainly dealing with ovulation? One site says I did, one says I did not. Im reading up on it but im still a bit confused. 

Anyway, how is everyone else doing? How was the holiday?


----------



## MssTeach13

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies just popping in I hope you had a great weekend. I woke this morningt to AF showing her ugly face. So on to IVF I guess! I have left message to set up my 1st appt for ultrasound and to get a perscription for bc. I will keep you all posted.

Im sorry to hear about AF with her lame behind but it WILL happen for us soon! you are in my prayers FutureMommie!


----------



## Beauty2

Good Morning, Ladies!

MrsOctober - YAY!!! Congratulations!!!!! Good luck on the new job! 

So today is 5dpo for me (I think) and I can't say that I believe this month to be our month. For the past two days I've been having a lot of twinges and pulling sensations but that's about it. Nothing to report for today, though. My boobies don't even hurt this cycle as they usually do. Maybe I didn't Ov. Who knows? :shrug: 

We BDed on CD 7,10,12,13,15, and 16 this cycle and I think I Ov on CD15 as I got a positive opk on CD14. I'm not really sure if the opk was positive. It didn't look like the control line so I'm just hoping I Ov'ed right now. I started testing w/ opk's on CD12...faint line. CD13..a little darker. CD14...much darker but not as dark as the control line. CD15...barely anything there. CD16...nothing there at all w/ FMU. Does this sound like I got a positive on CD14 and possibly Ov'ed on CD15?? I'm just grasping for straws nowadays. 

Well have a wonderful day!! Baby :dust: all around!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsO- congrats on the job!:happydance:

MssTeach- Good luck with the temping, I could never quite figure it out and besides I'm a terrible sleeper.

Beauty- I hope you caught that eggie!

Hey to all of the rest of you lovely ladies!


----------



## mrsine

Congratulations Mrs O.

MssTeach do you use Fertilityfriend, makes the whole thing easier and its free. It will tell you when you ov'd...well most times.

Goodluck beauty2! I'm feeling twinges too but I just started Yoga so not sure if that the cause...all that stretching.


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say hello ladies :) I pray all is well with everyone.


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies just popping in I hope you had a great weekend. I woke this morningt to AF showing her ugly face. So on to IVF I guess! I have left message to set up my 1st appt for ultrasound and to get a perscription for bc. I will keep you all posted.

GOOD LUCK...... you are so deserving!!!


----------



## InLuv2

MssTeach13 said:


> First of all, congrats Mrs. October! That is amazing!!! And I take utrophin(sp), ovex, and wheat germ oil three times a day each. Have you heard of those?
> 
> Mrskc- thanks for the help. Im confused about figuring out your coverline and when you actually o? My temp has dipped twice, which do I go by? Its mainly dealing with ovulation? One site says I did, one says I did not. Im reading up on it but im still a bit confused.
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone else doing? How was the holiday?

MssTeach,
Charting is only as good as your temperature, cervical mucus, sleeping pattern, etc.... by the time I understood it, I was pregnant :shrug: It's best to calculate your OV date before hand and use charting as an additional helper. I OV'd religiously between CD 12-15.

Good luck


----------



## christylove

hi ladies,
how is everyone doing today?
God bless you all:)
any bfp yet??????
i'm waiting lol!!!!!


----------



## MssTeach13

mrsine said:


> Congratulations Mrs O.
> 
> MssTeach do you use Fertilityfriend, makes the whole thing easier and its free. It will tell you when you ov'd...well most times.
> 
> Goodluck beauty2! I'm feeling twinges too but I just started Yoga so not sure if that the cause...all that stretching.

Mrsine- I have been using Fertility Friend and TCOYF. FF says I did and I'm 4 dpo, but TCOYF isn't saying anything at all. I was excited and at first, then saw the other one and got a little down. But I have normally low temps like below 97 on a regular basis :-/

FutureMommie- the first few times I tried to temp, I couldnt quite wake up but with the school year starting- I'm up everyday around 5am, but I def have forgotten once or twice! lol :dohh:


----------



## MssTeach13

InLuv2 said:


> MssTeach13 said:
> 
> 
> First of all, congrats Mrs. October! That is amazing!!! And I take utrophin(sp), ovex, and wheat germ oil three times a day each. Have you heard of those?
> 
> Mrskc- thanks for the help. Im confused about figuring out your coverline and when you actually o? My temp has dipped twice, which do I go by? Its mainly dealing with ovulation? One site says I did, one says I did not. Im reading up on it but im still a bit confused.
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone else doing? How was the holiday?
> 
> MssTeach,
> Charting is only as good as your temperature, cervical mucus, sleeping pattern, etc.... by the time I understood it, I was pregnant :shrug: It's best to calculate your OV date before hand and use charting as an additional helper. I OV'd religiously between CD 12-15.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

Thanks Inluv2, I hope that once I get it together I will have the same results as you  I hope your pregnancy is coming along well. How are you feeling as you come closer to the date? 

ANd sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do you calculate you O date beforehand? Or would this month of charting be the "preview" for the next cycles? Is that how it is supposed to work pretty much?

Thank you all so much for your help btw! I really appreciate (and need) it!


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats, MrsOctober!

Beauty, your OPK&#8217;s worked out similar to mine. I never really got a line darker than the control line, but there was definitely a progression. Praying that you get a BFP.


----------



## Mrs. October

Thanks ladies!! I am feeling like I'm actually making progress. I started working out this past Monday and have been doing really well at keeping up with it every morning this week so I hope that once I start working next week I will continue working out in the evenings. Anyways hope everyone else is doing well.

MssTeach - I have heard of the wheat germ oil but not the other two. I think if nothing happens this month I may look into supplements.


----------



## InLuv2

MssTeach13 said:


> InLuv2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MssTeach13 said:
> 
> 
> First of all, congrats Mrs. October! That is amazing!!! And I take utrophin(sp), ovex, and wheat germ oil three times a day each. Have you heard of those?
> 
> Mrskc- thanks for the help. Im confused about figuring out your coverline and when you actually o? My temp has dipped twice, which do I go by? Its mainly dealing with ovulation? One site says I did, one says I did not. Im reading up on it but im still a bit confused.
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone else doing? How was the holiday?
> 
> MssTeach,
> Charting is only as good as your temperature, cervical mucus, sleeping pattern, etc.... by the time I understood it, I was pregnant :shrug: It's best to calculate your OV date before hand and use charting as an additional helper. I OV'd religiously between CD 12-15.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Inluv2, I hope that once I get it together I will have the same results as you  I hope your pregnancy is coming along well. How are you feeling as you come closer to the date?
> 
> ANd sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do you calculate you O date beforehand? Or would this month of charting be the "preview" for the next cycles? Is that how it is supposed to work pretty much?
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help btw! I really appreciate (and need) it!Click to expand...

@MssTeach,
Based on my 28 day cycle the average woman ovulates 14 days after the start of the cycle (cd1). So I've read. I took this information and just started BDing on cd12-cd16 just to be safe. After observing my charts, my OV date typically feel on cd14. At the earliest it occurred on cd12. The coverline charts itself after an observable temperature pattern.

You have to begin to see a pattern or at least know what day you typically OV on. Otherwise, when charting by the time you notice the dip and or rise you could have missed your moment of opportunity.

All in all, it takes 2 cycles or so to see a pattern after that you will be a pro. Also pay attention to your body temps. When it goes low, 9 times out of 10 the next morning is your rise therefore you have OV'd. I would just BD the entire week of predicted ovulation to be safe.

I charted as a part of my tubal reversal follow up. 

Good luck.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am just popping in to say hello. I see we have a few newbies. Hello and welcome to you all. 

InLuv, you are getting closer. My, my how time flies.

Future, you know I am covering you in prayer.

I will pop in later be blessed.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I'm just popping in. I begin the birth control today the first time in over 3.5 years, it seems a bit wierd but Oh well it has to be done.


----------



## Mrs. October

I can't even imagine FutureMommie. That is a LONG time to be off BCP. It's a means to an end though.


----------



## Beauty2

Hang in there, FutureMommie. It's for the best. We're here with you :hugs:


----------



## christylove

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies, I'm just popping in. I begin the birth control today the first time in over 3.5 years, it seems a bit wierd but Oh well it has to be done.

how long do you have to be on them????? everything will be okay :) i hear alot of people get pregnant soon as they get off of them..... keep the faith.


----------



## MssTeach13

Mrs. October said:


> Thanks ladies!! I am feeling like I'm actually making progress. I started working out this past Monday and have been doing really well at keeping up with it every morning this week so I hope that once I start working next week I will continue working out in the evenings. Anyways hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> MssTeach - I have heard of the wheat germ oil but not the other two. I think if nothing happens this month I may look into supplements.

Hi Mrs. October, I checked with my acupuncturist and I was confused, the things I named are all the basic supplements (i guess since im a horrible eater maybe lol) but he said they will just build you up internally so I recommend them. He said.based on my chart, he will recommend the herbs next visit. Lol boy was I off :wacko: And keeping up with workout schedules can be tough, but you can do it!


----------



## MssTeach13

InLuv2 said:


> MssTeach13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InLuv2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MssTeach13 said:
> 
> 
> First of all, congrats Mrs. October! That is amazing!!! And I take utrophin(sp), ovex, and wheat germ oil three times a day each. Have you heard of those?
> 
> Mrskc- thanks for the help. Im confused about figuring out your coverline and when you actually o? My temp has dipped twice, which do I go by? Its mainly dealing with ovulation? One site says I did, one says I did not. Im reading up on it but im still a bit confused.
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone else doing? How was the holiday?
> 
> MssTeach,
> Charting is only as good as your temperature, cervical mucus, sleeping pattern, etc.... by the time I understood it, I was pregnant :shrug: It's best to calculate your OV date before hand and use charting as an additional helper. I OV'd religiously between CD 12-15.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Inluv2, I hope that once I get it together I will have the same results as you  I hope your pregnancy is coming along well. How are you feeling as you come closer to the date?
> 
> ANd sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do you calculate you O date beforehand? Or would this month of charting be the "preview" for the next cycles? Is that how it is supposed to work pretty much?
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help btw! I really appreciate (and need) it!Click to expand...
> 
> @MssTeach,
> Based on my 28 day cycle the average woman ovulates 14 days after the start of the cycle (cd1). So I've read. I took this information and just started BDing on cd12-cd16 just to be safe. After observing my charts, my OV date typically feel on cd14. At the earliest it occurred on cd12. The coverline charts itself after an observable temperature pattern.
> 
> You have to begin to see a pattern or at least know what day you typically OV on. Otherwise, when charting by the time you notice the dip and or rise you could have missed your moment of opportunity.
> 
> All in all, it takes 2 cycles or so to see a pattern after that you will be a pro. Also pay attention to your body temps. When it goes low, 9 times out of 10 the next morning is your rise therefore you have OV'd. I would just BD the entire week of predicted ovulation to be safe.
> 
> I charted as a part of my tubal reversal follow up.
> 
> Good luck.Click to expand...

Thank you Inluv! One cycle almost down, one more to go! I cannot wait to get the hang of this! :happydance:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Happy Friday!

BCP after 3.5 years! Wow! That's a long time.

I had my first prenatal appointment yesterday. It went well. It was what I expected lots of questions from the prenatal nurse, gave a urine and blood sample. To my surprise she also did a quick ultrasound to measure the baby. I got to see the heart beating and the baby moving around. I was so excited. The baby measured 9 weeks 4 days. The pictures weren&#8217;t as clear as the screen, but it was still nice to have the pics. Now I have to schedule genetic screening.


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations, CeeDee! How exciting to see your little baby!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

CeeDee that is so exciting!!!!! I hope you keep posting here throughout your pregnancy!!!


----------



## Mrs. October

Awww CeeDee - that's great to hear!


----------



## MovingFoward

Hello Ladies......I haven't posted here in a while....I am a STALKER........But I know that we will have some more BFP real soon I can feel....Just keep MOVING FORWARD...and believe God that he has already open up your WOMB to receive...... 

Congrats on CeeDee


----------



## floppyears

Congrats CeeDee


----------



## MssTeach13

Awww CeeDee!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Moving Forward please pop in and visit us more! 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## mrsine

I spent the whole weekend doting on my friends brand new son. I can't wait till I hold mine in my arms!


----------



## FutureMommie

mrsine- and you will!


----------



## Mzladyk

FutureMommie said:


> Moving Forward please pop in and visit us more!
> 
> How was everyone's weekend?

:hi:

My weekend was good I took my oldest shopping for her homecoming dress, she is growing up so fast. I apologized to my momma for everything I put her through as a child because I am getting in all back three times fold. It took us five hours to find just one dress... no shoes, no accessories. Of course everything I picked out wasn't right she give me the blues but I kept my cool.
I am just hoping the next five days pass by fast and the :witch: doesn't show her face.

:dust: to Everyone


----------



## DBZ34

The weekend would have been better if AF hadn't showed up, but other than that it was good. Just relaxed and spent time switching the focus to October. Bought my BBT and started temping, so hopefully I'll figure out my cycle this month. :)


----------



## FutureMommie

I went to my brothers df's 4yo daughter's bday party, now I think I mentioned in here that she is pg and I thought it would be really hard for me to see her but actually it wasn't bad at all the worse part was hearing all the parenting talk and having nothing to add but I know my time is coming.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Miss you and still have you all on my heart!

BTW, Future I havent been on birth control pills since I was in my early twenties and I am 36 now. I know its a means to an end so keep the faith.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I am still praying for you all.

Congrats, CeeDee. I am so excited for you.


----------



## InLuv2

Hey Ladies,

Hoping all is well:thumbup:

AFM, getting close to that time and I'm feeling it. Ready for this particular ride to be over....


----------



## MovingFoward

Hello Ladies......I promise I will do better and stop by.....I started focusing on other things...like my health.....But God is good and I continue to pray through this journey....It is hard seeing EVERYBODY around you pregnant...but I know my day is coming and yours will too... that's y I don't hesitate to baby sit etc..but God loves ALL my seeds that I plant and I shall reap the harvest....be bless!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Happy Thursday everyone! Thanks for all the well wishes. I will continue to pray for you all.


----------



## christylove

Happy thursday :) god bless you all!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, we are getting close to the weekend! I hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## christylove

cd 56 and praying for a sign of relief. i trust God that i am okay. it's the feeling of is it commimg on today that is getting on my nerves. Else than that i am doing pretty good. How are you ladies doing???


----------



## FutureMommie

Christy I'm so sorry that your cycle is acting crazy! Do you know why your cycle is so long?


----------



## InLuv2

christylove said:


> cd 56 and praying for a sign of relief. i trust God that i am okay. it's the feeling of is it commimg on today that is getting on my nerves. Else than that i am doing pretty good. How are you ladies doing???

Wow what a bummer....

Research MACA, I swear by it. Not only does it regulate your cycle naturally, but it increases fertility in a Major way....
I'm a witness:winkwink:


----------



## InLuv2

For all of my Georgia Lovelies or any other ladies interested in obtaining some good (FREE) information on issues with conceiving etc...

Even though I conceived and made just fine so far, I am considered high risk due to tubal reversal as well as age. I may tune in myself..since I will be TTC right after this little one :)

https://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/15403017/join-the-live-web-chat-on-alternative-therapy


----------



## christylove

FutureMommie said:


> Christy I'm so sorry that your cycle is acting crazy! Do you know why your cycle is so long?

i have no ideal. i think i'm being tested lol....


----------



## christylove

InLuv2 said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> cd 56 and praying for a sign of relief. i trust God that i am okay. it's the feeling of is it commimg on today that is getting on my nerves. Else than that i am doing pretty good. How are you ladies doing???
> 
> Wow what a bummer....
> 
> Research MACA, I swear by it. Not only does it regulate your cycle naturally, but it increases fertility in a Major way....
> I'm a witness:winkwink:Click to expand...

i will look into it TODAY :)...... i will try just about anything at this point..... just about lol!!!!! i'm 27 and my body is treating me like i am 50 ](*,)](*,)](*,):rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## InLuv2

christylove said:


> InLuv2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> cd 56 and praying for a sign of relief. i trust God that i am okay. it's the feeling of is it commimg on today that is getting on my nerves. Else than that i am doing pretty good. How are you ladies doing???
> 
> Wow what a bummer....
> 
> Research MACA, I swear by it. Not only does it regulate your cycle naturally, but it increases fertility in a Major way....
> I'm a witness:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i will look into it TODAY :)...... i will try just about anything at this point..... just about lol!!!!! i'm 27 and my body is treating me like i am 50 ](*,)](*,)](*,):rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

You will be fine. TRUST that i'm 39 and still going....your body will balance itself. Sometimes you have to seek a little bit of assistance. I took therapeutic doses and usually do when i have any sort of issues. I'm not much into medicine or over the counter fixes...


----------



## Mrs. October

Hi ladies - haven't been on in a while....I just completed my first week of work - mostly orientation and trainings but I'm still trying to adjust to my new schedule. I o'd this week but have been so exhausted from getting up early that hubby and I only DTD once this week. I am thinking that we probably didn't catch the egg this month. Oh well - right now I am focused on getting oriented to my new job and also I REALLY want to lose some weight so I am trying to get it together with a good exercise regimen. Anyways, I hope everyone else is well. Baby dust to all!


----------



## christylove

InLuv2 said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InLuv2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> cd 56 and praying for a sign of relief. i trust God that i am okay. it's the feeling of is it commimg on today that is getting on my nerves. Else than that i am doing pretty good. How are you ladies doing???
> 
> Wow what a bummer....
> 
> Research MACA, I swear by it. Not only does it regulate your cycle naturally, but it increases fertility in a Major way....
> I'm a witness:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i will look into it TODAY :)...... i will try just about anything at this point..... just about lol!!!!! i'm 27 and my body is treating me like i am 50 ](*,)](*,)](*,):rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You will be fine. TRUST that i'm 39 and still going....your body will balance itself. Sometimes you have to seek a little bit of assistance. I took therapeutic doses and usually do when i have any sort of issues. I'm not much into medicine or over the counter fixes...Click to expand...

yeah everything will be okay just keeping the faith... hope you are doing the same:hugs:


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> Hi ladies - haven't been on in a while....I just completed my first week of work - mostly orientation and trainings but I'm still trying to adjust to my new schedule. I o'd this week but have been so exhausted from getting up early that hubby and I only DTD once this week. I am thinking that we probably didn't catch the egg this month. Oh well - right now I am focused on getting oriented to my new job and also I REALLY want to lose some weight so I am trying to get it together with a good exercise regimen. Anyways, I hope everyone else is well. Baby dust to all!

yeah getting back to work takes some getting use too.i just started a second job 2 days ago....just getting home from work.it's been a while since i've worked 2 jobs,and if i had kids i don't know if i could. right now i'm working 8:45 am-5:15 pm and 6:30 pm to 12:00 am monday threw friday. on the upside i have weekends off from both jobs,and i get to save up to buy a house. sick of renting. i need to loose a few pounds myself. maybe then af will show up on time....Baby dust to you as well


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Hope your weekend is going well. DH and I just got back from his cousins wedding it was so nice. I love weddings! I have my genetic testing September 26, please pray for good results.

Christy, I pray you see AF. Ive heard great things about MACA. There are several threads about it.

Mrs. October, Glad your job is going well. Hopefully, once you get used to the hours youll be able to get your energy back.

Inluv, Wow! You only have 2 months left. Have you got the nursery all ready?

Hi FutureMommie!!


----------



## InLuv2

CeeDee said:


> Hello everyone! Hope your weekend is going well. DH and I just got back from his cousins wedding it was so nice. I love weddings! I have my genetic testing September 26, please pray for good results.
> 
> Christy, I pray you see AF. Ive heard great things about MACA. There are several threads about it.
> 
> Mrs. October, Glad your job is going well. Hopefully, once you get used to the hours youll be able to get your energy back.
> 
> Inluv, Wow! You only have 2 months left. Have you got the nursery all ready?
> 
> Hi FutureMommie!!

@CeeDee,
I enjoy weddings as well. Something about the love in the air.

Yes, I have 2 months left and the time cannot go by fast enough. I have not started a nursery all at. My home is constructed with a master on lower level all other bedrooms are upstairs w/additional rooms in the basement which is finished. It would put my little one to far out of site for my comfort. My hubby is not happy about the idea of her sleeping in our room for a while lol.... I will create a day nursery for her just to have. I guess in the future the hubbs n I will have to move upstairs to accommodate the baby sleeping quarters. IDK :dohh:

Thanks for asking, and how are you feeling? Any morning sickness?


----------



## Mrs. October

christylove - that is a CRAZY work schedule!! Whew...you are DOING it! I can't even imagine - but I know it will be soooo worth it when you get your house! Hubby and I would love to buy as well but we need to be settled somewhere first - right now with his job we are not sure if we will be here beyond a year so plans for home buying are on hold. Anyways good luck to you hun!


----------



## Beauty2

Good day ladies! How are you all?

I'm 16dpo today and no I haven't tested. Last night I got some very very light brown spotting. Brown spotting is common for me when AF arrives but it usually isn't this light. Although, the spotting has gone away I still feel like AF is coming and I keep running to the restroom expecting her. This is not the first time AF has been late. My cycles fall between 26-34 days sometimes. However, it's usually only 28days without stress involved. I thought I ov'ed on CD 15 as I had a (what I thought was) + opk on CD14. Unfortunately, OH and I didn't bd on that day so; I expect AF soon. Since I believe AF is going to show I'm not going to bother to test. She should be here by today or tomorrow at the latest. 
Anyhoo, I'm very excited about next month. Hoping my list of TTC stuff will bring me my bfp!! 

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## christylove

CeeDee said:


> Hello everyone! Hope your weekend is going well. DH and I just got back from his cousins wedding it was so nice. I love weddings! I have my genetic testing September 26, please pray for good results.
> 
> Christy, I pray you see AF. Ive heard great things about MACA. There are several threads about it.
> 
> Mrs. October, Glad your job is going well. Hopefully, once you get used to the hours youll be able to get your energy back.
> 
> Inluv, Wow! You only have 2 months left. Have you got the nursery all ready?
> 
> Hi FutureMommie!!

thank you and i am getting it thursday yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> christylove - that is a CRAZY work schedule!! Whew...you are DOING it! I can't even imagine - but I know it will be soooo worth it when you get your house! Hubby and I would love to buy as well but we need to be settled somewhere first - right now with his job we are not sure if we will be here beyond a year so plans for home buying are on hold. Anyways good luck to you hun!

yeah i keep telling myself that it will be worth it. my husband moved from New York to Florida and he doesn't want to leave this state. so I'm stuck here....


----------



## Beauty2

Hey ladies,
A little update: I&#8217;m 17dpo (I think) and 3 days late (28 day cycle). No sign of AF but got bfn&#8217;s last night and this morning with FMU. I&#8217;ve been very exhausted this weekend. So much so that OH couldn&#8217;t wake me up twice out of my sleep (I&#8217;m a very light sleeper). Still have achiness in my right boobie near my armpit. And very little backache. I&#8217;m just waiting on AF to show so I can get on with the next cycle. I ordered more opk&#8217;s and preseed this morning. I&#8217;ll get a BBT today and start charting. Currently I have no CM but I&#8217;ll start charting that next cycle. OH and I bd&#8217;ed last night to get AF to show so I hope it helps. 
I hope you all are having a great day! Good luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I am just popping in to say hello. I hope all is well and just know I am still praying for you all.


----------



## christylove

Beauty2 said:


> Hey ladies,
> A little update: Im 17dpo (I think) and 3 days late (28 day cycle). No sign of AF but got bfns last night and this morning with FMU. Ive been very exhausted this weekend. So much so that OH couldnt wake me up twice out of my sleep (Im a very light sleeper). Still have achiness in my right boobie near my armpit. And very little backache. Im just waiting on AF to show so I can get on with the next cycle. I ordered more opks and preseed this morning. Ill get a BBT today and start charting. Currently I have no CM but Ill start charting that next cycle. OH and I bded last night to get AF to show so I hope it helps.
> I hope you all are having a great day! Good luck this cycle! :dust:


yeah the waiting game is a real drag, but you're not out yet :):hugs:


----------



## christylove

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am just popping in to say hello. I hope all is well and just know I am still praying for you all.

as well as i am praying for you :)


----------



## InLuv2

*Hey ladies,

Hope all is well! 

What are you lovelies doing "new" for the "new" month (October)? Any new strategies for TTC? new vitamin routines? exercise? holistic? tips or tricks?
Sharing is caring, let us have it 

We are here for encouragement and would love to know what's working and what's not working. I have shared mine in the past and enjoy reading others  I have tried the raspberry tea, fertiliaid, preseed, green tea, progesterone cream, etc...You name it, I have tried it. then I figured out what really worked. To this day, my midwives are still impressed with my pregnancy happening so soon after the reversal.

What's your "new"?*
:flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Just checking in. One more week under my belt. :yipee:


----------



## christylove

InLuv2 said:


> *Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope all is well!
> 
> What are you lovelies doing "new" for the "new" month (October)? Any new strategies for TTC? new vitamin routines? exercise? holistic? tips or tricks?
> Sharing is caring, let us have it
> 
> We are here for encouragement and would love to know what's working and what's not working. I have shared mine in the past and enjoy reading others  I have tried the raspberry tea, fertiliaid, preseed, green tea, progesterone cream, etc...You name it, I have tried it. then I figured out what really worked. To this day, my midwives are still impressed with my pregnancy happening so soon after the reversal.
> 
> What's your "new"?*
> :flower:



i was going to wait til thursday to get meca,but i think that i am going to get it between jobs :) i am looking forward to regulating af, because that is where it all starts :)

hope all is well with you as well :hugs:


----------



## christylove

CeeDee said:


> Hello everyone! Just checking in. One more week under my belt. :yipee:

hi there :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Hey Inluv2! 

I hope you are doing well. I know you can't wait for that little baby to get here! Well, here is my list of the "new" for October cycle if AF ever decides to show up: preseed, BBT, more opk's, more grapefruit juice, trying the SMEP plan again, maybe softcups, and more prayer!! I really want to find out when (if at all) I Ov as I'm really nervous that I don't Ov at all. Are any of you ladies Ov experts? I just want to be sure I'm Ov'ing and the only way I can be sure of that is BBT. However, I don't think BBT will work for me as I wake up multiple times a night. :nope: 

FX'ed for everyone this cycle!!! I hope all the preggo ladies are doing well!


----------



## DBZ34

All you need is 3 hours of sleep before temping for BBT. I wake up all hours too, but it's been working for me so far, in that I can see a pattern. I hope it works for you too! :)


----------



## InLuv2

Beauty2 said:


> Hey Inluv2!
> 
> I hope you are doing well. I know you can't wait for that little baby to get here! Well, here is my list of the "new" for October cycle if AF ever decides to show up: preseed, BBT, more opk's, more grapefruit juice, trying the SMEP plan again, maybe softcups, and more prayer!! I really want to find out when (if at all) I Ov as I'm really nervous that I don't Ov at all. Are any of you ladies Ov experts? I just want to be sure I'm Ov'ing and the only way I can be sure of that is BBT. However, I don't think BBT will work for me as I wake up multiple times a night. :nope:
> 
> FX'ed for everyone this cycle!!! I hope all the preggo ladies are doing well!

Sounds great!!!

We are not experts.....just learning together. I did learn from charting that I did not OV one particular month. Right or wrong that month I did not get preggos, so the chart must have been on point. I believe if you get at least 3-4 hours of sleep after you wake up, that temp. will work. If not you may have to take it upon waking up the first time and make this your set time. It will work out and you will develop a system that works.

Keep us posted,
:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I know I have been MIA for awhile but life has been so busy as Im sure it has been for you all. My grandma died today so I have been dealing with that and just trying to prepare myself for her funeral. I hope everyone is well and I keep you all in my prayers. A few pics of Malcolm. He is almost 7 months and such a joy. We are back on metformin again so I guess we are TTCing our last but not actively, like Im not charting or anything yet. Just tryna see if it will happen naturally. Blessings to all on your journeys!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0827.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 3









DSCN0838.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









DSCN0840.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3









DSCN0843.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I know I have been MIA for awhile but life has been so busy as Im sure it has been for you all. My grandma died today so I have been dealing with that and just trying to prepare myself for her funeral. I hope everyone is well and I keep you all in my prayers. A few pics of Malcolm. He is almost 7 months and such a joy. We are back on metformin again so I guess we are TTCing our last but not actively, like Im not charting or anything yet. Just tryna see if it will happen naturally. Blessings to all on your journeys!

@mrskcbrown,
Our Prayers are with you during you loss. Thank you for thinking about others during this time. Malcolm is so adorable. He seems like a joy to have. Bubbly personality for sure!

Regarding TTCing.....wait for me wait for me lol......Seriously good luck with your efforts and enjoy!! With Gods grace and a speedy recovery, I will be back on the wagon late dec-early January. Have to push this one out first.
We really don't want to allow too much time to past since I'm getting older ;)

Be well,
Inluv


----------



## christylove

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! I know I have been MIA for awhile but life has been so busy as Im sure it has been for you all. My grandma died today so I have been dealing with that and just trying to prepare myself for her funeral. I hope everyone is well and I keep you all in my prayers. A few pics of Malcolm. He is almost 7 months and such a joy. We are back on metformin again so I guess we are TTCing our last but not actively, like Im not charting or anything yet. Just tryna see if it will happen naturally. Blessings to all on your journeys!

praying for your family's strenght durning these hard times....if you need to talk we are here for you :hugs::hugs:

by the way your kids are adorable :)


----------



## christylove

i got my maca!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Mrskcbrown, So sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers. Love the new pics of the children, they are so cute.

Congrats on the Maca, Christy!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Thanks for all your love and support and beautiful compliments!


----------



## InLuv2

christylove said:


> i got my maca!!!!!!!

Yeah!:happydance:

Keep us posted and hopefully a BFP will be in the works...


----------



## christylove

okay so here's the weird thing. I did a small dose of the maca last night,and spotted this morning.... how crazy is that???? Hopefully Af is on the way?!?!?!?!?!?
CD 61 or CD1 we shall see......


----------



## Beauty2

Ooh, ooh...what does Maca do? Bring AF?? AF still hasn't arrived for me yet. Currently 6 days late. I start to worry when I'm 9 days late, though. 

MrsKCBrown - So sorry to hear about your loss! Your family is in our prayers!! :hugs: Beautiful babies, btw!

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## christylove

i am smh right now. the spotting has seemed to cease.:shrug::shrug::shrug::wacko:

the man at the store says it balances you hormones and a whole list of things. i'm new to the whole thing so i'm not sure what all it does......


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:

Christy- I hope AF is on her way so you can get this show on the road. Have you been to the DR? maybe they can give you something to make it come down.


----------



## christylove

FutureMommie said:


> MrsKC- so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:
> 
> Christy- I hope AF is on her way so you can get this show on the road. Have you been to the DR? maybe they can give you something to make it come down.


thank you :hugs:
no i haven't been to the doctor since June...... thats when they said that everything was fine.... i am going to call and make apt. i just had my vacation time so i don't know when i am going to have time off of work, but where the is a will there is a way :)


----------



## floppyears

MrsKC- sorry to hear of your loss hunni. Hugs and prayers of comfort/peace.


----------



## Mrs. October

mrskcbrown - I am so very sorry to hear about your grandmother.

christylove - I really thought AF would have shown her face...what a tease! I agree with FutureMommie - maybe you should go to the doctor so you can get things back on track.


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> mrskcbrown - I am so very sorry to hear about your grandmother.
> 
> christylove - I really thought AF would have shown her face...what a tease! I agree with FutureMommie - maybe you should go to the doctor so you can get things back on track.

yeah i think i'm going to have no other choice.... af playing peekaboo. she must not know i don't have time for games...... lol :haha::haha::haha:
oh well time will tell all. i know 1 things me and my husband will have kids.... God just has to say when..... to all those that are ttc....nobody said that it would be easy,but we all know that it will be worth it!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Mrsk, I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you felt about your g-momma. I wish I could do something to take away the pain. Your are in my thoughts and prayers.:hugs:

InLuv, Wow how time flies. I can't believe you are almost ready to have your precious little girl already.

I hope everyone is doing well. I will try and check in atleast once a week or so.


----------



## InLuv2

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Mrsk, I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you felt about your g-momma. I wish I could do something to take away the pain. Your are in my thoughts and prayers.:hugs:
> 
> InLuv, Wow how time flies. I can't believe you are almost ready to have your precious little girl already.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I will try and check in atleast once a week or so.

Hey Ready!!
How r u feeling and doing these days?

Yes, it's almost that time. I'm getting ready to break out my exercise ball, Castor oil, and whatever tricks I can think of to bring this baby girl here on time or sooner lol.... I's Tired now!

Be well,
Inluv


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Ladies, I hope all is well. It's good to see the thread thriving.

MrsKC I'm so sorry about your grandmother. Sending prayers of love and peace to you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Finally got AF. Yay!! Now I can start a new cycle!! Good luck, ladies!! :dust:


----------



## christylove

Beauty2 said:


> Finally got AF. Yay!! Now I can start a new cycle!! Good luck, ladies!! :dust:



yay!!!!!!!! when af leaves there can you send her here so i can start my cycle?!!?!?!? i got some preseed to go with my maca,and i plan to temp this cycle!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Christylove - Ugh! Still no AF. Evil little :witch: I'll tell her she's WAY over due for a visit to see Ms. Love :winkwink: 

Good luck, doll! :dust:


----------



## christylove

Beauty2 said:


> Christylove - Ugh! Still no AF. Evil little :witch: I'll tell her she's WAY over due for a visit to see Ms. Love :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck, doll! :dust:

awww :dust::dust: to you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. October

Well AF got me last night...so it's on to October for me. Hubby is away this weekend AND I'm sick AND I have cramps....ugh!! How is everyone else?


----------



## Beauty2

MrsOctober - Sorry AF got you :hugs: have a glass of :wine: and enjoy your weekend. Obviously, October is your month :winkwink: Good luck! :dust:


----------



## lilyrose13

Hi ladies!

Sorry mrsKc about your loss. May you be comforted at this difficult time.

Been MIA for a while.AF came and went, so onto a new cycle. 

Inluv2, I am going to try softcups, temping ( 1st time- yikes!!), opks AND my CBFM which I'd ignored the past couple of months as it was just taking forever to gt a peak, but will persevere this time. My hubby hates preseed as thinks that defective spermies may reach the eggy?? Not sure, but will skip it for now.


----------



## Beauty2

Lilyrose - I can understand your husband's concern but I understand preseed to be similar to EWCM. If our bodies produce EWCM naturally, then the "defective" :spermy: will get up there anyhow. I think when it comes to that stuff it should be left up to God. I also understand to be true that most miscarriages occur due to chromosomal defects so, apparently God takes care of that on his own. :winkwink: Just giving friendly advice...I think your hubby shouldn't worry about that. Although, it is a cause for concern for all of us but I healthy diet and exercise should help this dilemma. I wish you both well in this new cycle and I hope they :spermy: catch the eggy!!! 

Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## lilyrose13

Thanks Beauty2, good advice , and you are right, God takes care of the little stuff too&#57430;


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Hopefully everyone is enjoying the weekend. I&#8217;m praying that there are more BFPs this month.

Sorry about AF, Mrs October. 

I have my first trimester genetic testing tomorrow. Pray for me. Other than that I'm still battling morning sickness, but it's not as bad.


----------



## christylove

hi ladies....... glad for everyone that started a new cycle..... hope it leads to your bfp :)


----------



## Mrs. October

Good luck CeeDee!!


----------



## CeeDee

My appointment went well. I had a nice long ultrasound. The baby was moving around and putting its hand near its head. Very cute. The NT measured 1.2 and the nasal bone was present the heart rate was 162 bpm. I&#8217;ll have the results from the blood test by Thursday. I&#8217;ll post pics tonight. Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## Beauty2

Glad it went well, CeeDee! Yay! Baby's first pics!! :wohoo:


----------



## FutureMommie

CeeDee- that is so exciting!!!!!!

Christylove -*waving*

MrsOctober How are you?

afm- I go in tomorrow for my IVF class and 3D ultrasound, I'm nervous and excited, I could actually be pg by November!!!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

FutureMommie - that's awesome!!! I know you have to be very excited!! :happydance: Good luck on your appointment! You're going to get that BFP in Nov or sooner (if possible)!!! This is your moment! Your in my thoughts and prayers, doll! :dust:


----------



## InLuv2

FutureMommie said:


> CeeDee- that is so exciting!!!!!!
> 
> Christylove -*waving*
> 
> MrsOctober How are you?
> 
> afm- I go in tomorrow for my IVF class and 3D ultrasound, I'm nervous and excited, I could actually be pg by November!!!!!!

That would be WONDERFUL!! Wishing you all the best...


----------



## InLuv2

CeeDee said:


> My appointment went well. I had a nice long ultrasound. The baby was moving around and putting its hand near its head. Very cute. The NT measured 1.2 and the nasal bone was present the heart rate was 162 bpm. Ill have the results from the blood test by Thursday. Ill post pics tonight. Thanks for all the prayers.

Awesome news....
You had an early ultrasound. That was great that you were able to see the baby moving around and that everything is ok.


----------



## Mrs. October

Cee Dee that is AWESOME news. I am happy to hear that everything is going well. 
FutureMommie - I am sooo keeping my fingers crossed that you get that BFP SOON!


----------



## Regalpeas

Just want to send hugs :hugs: everyone's way. Hope all is going well.


----------



## christylove

good morning all....
i really tried not to post my pictures all over the place,but i need eyes and help..... i am on cd 67 and keep getting faint lines..... anyone else see something on this test or am i going crazy
 



Attached Files:







Picture%20041.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mrs. October

christylove - it's a little hard for me to tell from the pics but I think I see a faint line as well. Is that a HPT? 

AFM: I have decided to try OPK's. I know I had said I wanted to be low maintenance and it's only been a couple months since we've been actively TTC but I am ready for this to happen!!! LOL. Today was my first day (CD 6)...I am using the Clear Blue Digital ones. Hopefully we can catch the egg this month as I feel like my cycle may have shortened over the past two months.


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> christylove - it's a little hard for me to tell from the pics but I think I see a faint line as well. Is that a HPT?
> 
> AFM: I have decided to try OPK's. I know I had said I wanted to be low maintenance and it's only been a couple months since we've been actively TTC but I am ready for this to happen!!! LOL. Today was my first day (CD 6)...I am using the Clear Blue Digital ones. Hopefully we can catch the egg this month as I feel like my cycle may have shortened over the past two months.

yeah that's a hpt.... it's is more pinker in person...... idk.... smh ...:dohh::dohh:


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies! 

I'm sitting at 5 DPO and waiting to see what the next few days bring. DH was out of time so we didn't get a chance to BD before ov, but he came home the day of, so I'm not sure if we'll catch the egg or not this month. But here's hoping and praying. :)


----------



## Chiles

I am going to join u ladies as well.


----------



## CeeDee

Future, That is so exciting! Thanksgiving BFP!!! 

Christy, I dont see anything, but its a too blurry to tell.

Welcome Chiles!

As promised here are pics from yesterdays ultrasound. Gender guesses welcome.
 



Attached Files:







Baby 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 1









Baby 12 weeks#2.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 2









Baby 12 weeks#3.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Chiles

Thanks!!!! AWWWWW look at u/s pictures.....Congrats toooo you!!! I cant wait!!!!


----------



## christylove

awwwwwwww how precious!!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

christylove said:


> good morning all....
> i really tried not to post my pictures all over the place,but i need eyes and help..... i am on cd 67 and keep getting faint lines..... anyone else see something on this test or am i going crazy

Christy, I can't see it that well I would say take a digi to be sure



Mrs. October said:


> christylove - it's a little hard for me to tell from the pics but I think I see a faint line as well. Is that a HPT?
> 
> AFM: I have decided to try OPK's. I know I had said I wanted to be low maintenance and it's only been a couple months since we've been actively TTC but I am ready for this to happen!!! LOL. Today was my first day (CD 6)...I am using the Clear Blue Digital ones. Hopefully we can catch the egg this month as I feel like my cycle may have shortened over the past two months.

Yay for the OPKs! I hope you catch that eggie



DBZ34 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm sitting at 5 DPO and waiting to see what the next few days bring. DH was out of time so we didn't get a chance to BD before ov, but he came home the day of, so I'm not sure if we'll catch the egg or not this month. But here's hoping and praying. :)

FX for you!



Chiles said:


> I am going to join u ladies as well.

Welcome the ladies here are great



CeeDee said:


> Future, That is so exciting! Thanksgiving BFP!!!
> 
> 
> Christy, I dont see anything, but its a too blurry to tell.
> 
> Welcome Chiles!
> 
> As promised here are pics from yesterdays ultrasound. Gender guesses welcome.

Love the ultrasound pics

AFM- I had the 3d sonogram yesterday, and the news wasn't good, It looks like I have scar tissue in my uterus from my surgery to remove the fibroids, so no IVF for now, I have to have a hysteroscopy and I'm waiting on my RE to call me to discuss it.


----------



## Mrs. October

Ugh Future Mommie - that totally sucks! But I guess it's better to know now and take care of the issue so you can have the best possible outcome when you do do the IVF. 

Chiles - welcome to the group!

christylove - I agree with FutureMommie - take a digi test to be certain.

DBZ34 - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

CeeDee - cute ultrasound pics.


----------



## christylove

thanx ladies :)
i have some first response that i will take first. if i think there is something there i will go digi...... again thank you :)


----------



## Beauty2

Hello ladies! I hope you all are doing well today! 

CeeDee - beautiful pics! I'm guessing girl? If not a girl, then I'm guessing boy :haha: I totally suck at guessing so I have to cover my basis to ensure that I'm right. Hehe..

Christylove - I'm sorry but I don't see anything either. Although I am terrible at this sort of thing. Take the Frer and post please. FX for you! 

DBZ34 - FX for you! I hope you get your bfp soon! 

Chiles - welcome to the group! These ladies are wonderful!!! 

FurtureMommie - hang in there, doll!! Your time is coming soon! 

AFM - I'm just waiting on AF to officially make her exit. Currently on CD6 and hoping to start CP check, opk's, and BD'ing with some preseed tomorrow. Temping is going okay. I still don't understand it but just going through the motions. 

Have a wonderful day, ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## christylove

i sure will :) i have 1 in my purse but i'm at work and not sure how i would post it.... so i'll post it first thing in the morning :)


----------



## Mrs. October

christylove - I'm sorry but I LOL'd at the thought of you walking around with a HPT in your purse.


----------



## christylove

QUOTE=Mrs. October;13077458]christylove - I'm sorry but I LOL'd at the thought of you walking around with a HPT in your purse.[/QUOTE]

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i bought it on the way to work this morning :) i tell you what either the bfp is on it's way or af is...... don't want to write a book on spot checking but woooooooooooh my breast hurt BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

^^^^ lol the things we do when ttc. Gotta do what ya gotta do! :) I hope it's a line Christy!

CeeDee so adorable. Love the pics

Welcome Chiles and anyone else I may have missed. :)

I hope everyone's having great day. Mine has been so so waiting to see physical results from DH's SA. We've been referred back to a FS. But then I am happy that one of my BNB friends may have a BFP! :) Waiting for more updates but it looks like this is it for her.
That's about it the ttc world.


----------



## christylove

awww thank you :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

And welcome newbies.

Future, keep your head up God has an awesome plan. 

CeeDee, Love the u/s pics.

Christy, keep us posted sweetie.


----------



## Beauty2

Ready - how are you doing? Going to stalk...hope you don't mind :winkwink:


----------



## christylove

okay so i could wait i grabed my home girl's cell phone and got disappointment ....... oh well i have another 1 and if that is a bfn too than i'll stop thinking about it sooo hard


lighting was bad so i tweaked it a little......
 



Attached Files:







test3.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## InLuv2

christylove said:


> okay so i could wait i grabed my home girl's cell phone and got disappointment ....... oh well i have another 1 and if that is a bfn too than i'll stop thinking about it sooo hard
> 
> 
> lighting was bad so i tweaked it a little......

Christylove,
I would think that the BFP line would be as strong as the control line OR close.....

Don't worry, you will know for sure with time. If it's a NO then your time is coming...

Keep the faith,
Inluv


----------



## Chiles

My REI appointment is tomorrow morning!!!! I am very excited. Hope I get to start clomid or something!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Christy - I still don't see anything yet :sad1: maybe take another with FMU. Your time is coming, doll! FX for you!

Chiles - good luck on your appointment tomorrow. I hope you get great news and I hope the clomid brings your bfp!!! 

Baby :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## InLuv2

Chiles said:


> My REI appointment is tomorrow morning!!!! I am very excited. Hope I get to start clomid or something!!!!

GOOD LUCK with your appointment. Getting started can be so nerve wrecking...

Keep us posted:hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Hello everyone. Is it okay if I join? Hubby and I have been TTC for 6 cycles now. I'd love all the support I can get, and I'd love to offer some as well.


----------



## christylove

InLuv2 said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> okay so i could wait i grabed my home girl's cell phone and got disappointment ....... oh well i have another 1 and if that is a bfn too than i'll stop thinking about it sooo hard
> 
> 
> lighting was bad so i tweaked it a little......
> 
> Christylove,
> I would think that the BFP line would be as strong as the control line OR close.....
> 
> Don't worry, you will know for sure with time. If it's a NO then your time is coming...
> 
> Keep the faith,
> InluvClick to expand...

thank you :) yeah i took this as a bfn for sure........ if i get another bfn in the morning oh well. back to the waiting game.... waiting for af or doctor's appointment..... no more hpt's for me.... i know a baby cost,but man oh man the money that i wasted on tests..... no i refuse.....i have the first response and 1 or 2 dollar store test..... that it,and 'm not buying any more..... so these 2 or 3 which i will be and taking at the same time in the morning will tell me bfp or bfn.....if i am pregnant and these test say bfn than i guess i won't find out til the doctor says PUSH.......................lol :)


----------



## tp2tasha

Hello ladies. I just found this thread and wanted to come and encourage everyone. I was unable to get pregnant with my ex as well as my current hysband for a total of 6 years. It was then that i decided to go to an infertility clinic only to find out that because of my weight i had PCOS(which threw off my ovulating) and was a diabetic(throwing off my hormones). My Dr then had me lose a total of 50lbs which still made me a big girl lol. At that time I was put on Clomid to help assist in ovulating and get nice big healthy eggs to produce. On my first cycle of clomid and i do admit to using preseed this cycle as well and i was blessed with a BFP. I am currently 31weeks+5 days. I know that prayer plus work is endeed what got me my blessing. I use to pray and just want it to happen when now i see that God needed me to fix some things about my self to help ensure my babys saftey. This is my case and i know everyone has a story. I just want you all to be encouraged and not to give up. I dont know you all but i do feel love for all of you. I want every one to have a chance at being able to feel a mother's love! Be blessed!


----------



## CeeDee

Thanks for all the compliments on the ultrasound pic.

Chiles, Good luck with your appointment.

Christy, Maybe you could get a blood test just to be sure.

Welcome, Jehovah! Hopefully you&#8217;ll see a BFP soon.

Welcome tp2tasha, thanks for your encouragement what a wonderful story. Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## christylove

Beauty2 said:


> Christy - I still don't see anything yet :sad1: maybe take another with FMU. Your time is coming, doll! FX for you!
> 
> Chiles - good luck on your appointment tomorrow. I hope you get great news and I hope the clomid brings your bfp!!!
> 
> Baby :dust: to all!!!!

there has been no changes in the test...... i'm okay with it at least i know :hugs:


----------



## christylove

CeeDee said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the ultrasound pic.
> 
> Chiles, Good luck with your appointment.
> 
> Christy, Maybe you could get a blood test just to be sure.
> 
> Welcome, Jehovah! Hopefully youll see a BFP soon.
> 
> Welcome tp2tasha, thanks for your encouragement what a wonderful story. Congrats on your baby boy!

i'm okay.... i feel like i have waste enough time, enegry and money this cycle..... maybe in a month or so,but i told myself not to worry about it... maybe then af would show?!?!?????:shrug::dohh:


----------



## christylove

hi newbies :)
sorry that i have been so caught up on myself that i didn't even say hi.... thats not the normal thing for me to do.... welcome 1 welcome all :)


----------



## christylove

Chiles said:


> My REI appointment is tomorrow morning!!!! I am very excited. Hope I get to start clomid or something!!!!

please make sure that you update us :)


----------



## christylove

Code:




JehovahsGrace said:


> Hello everyone. Is it okay if I join? Hubby and I have been TTC for 6 cycles now. I'd love all the support I can get, and I'd love to offer some as well.

you have came to the right spot. the ladies here are wonderful.... if they can hang in there with me you will be just fine lol :hugs:


----------



## christylove

tp2tasha said:


> Hello ladies. I just found this thread and wanted to come and encourage everyone. I was unable to get pregnant with my ex as well as my current hysband for a total of 6 years. It was then that i decided to go to an infertility clinic only to find out that because of my weight i had PCOS(which threw off my ovulating) and was a diabetic(throwing off my hormones). My Dr then had me lose a total of 50lbs which still made me a big girl lol. At that time I was put on Clomid to help assist in obulating and get nice big healthy eggs to produce. On my first cycle of clomid and i do admit to using preseed this cycle as well and i was blessed with a BFP. I am currently 31weeks+5 days. I know that prayer plus work is endeed what got me my blessing. I use to pray and just want it to happen when now i see that God needed me to fix some things about my self to help ensure my babys saftey. This is my case and i know everyone has a story. I just want you all to be encouraged and not to give up. I dont know you all but i do feel love for all of you. I want every one to have a chance at being able to feel a mother's love! Be blessed!

i want you to know that your story has truely blessed me this morning :) God bless you and thank you for sharing :)


----------



## InLuv2

tp2tasha said:


> Hello ladies. I just found this thread and wanted to come and encourage everyone. I was unable to get pregnant with my ex as well as my current hysband for a total of 6 years. It was then that i decided to go to an infertility clinic only to find out that because of my weight i had PCOS(which threw off my ovulating) and was a diabetic(throwing off my hormones). My Dr then had me lose a total of 50lbs which still made me a big girl lol. At that time I was put on Clomid to help assist in obulating and get nice big healthy eggs to produce. On my first cycle of clomid and i do admit to using preseed this cycle as well and i was blessed with a BFP. I am currently 31weeks+5 days. I know that prayer plus work is endeed what got me my blessing. I use to pray and just want it to happen when now i see that God needed me to fix some things about my self to help ensure my babys saftey. This is my case and i know everyone has a story. I just want you all to be encouraged and not to give up. I dont know you all but i do feel love for all of you. I want every one to have a chance at being able to feel a mother's love! Be blessed!



WELCOME

Getting in shape (physical, emotionally & mentally) is very important when it comes to conceiving. I as well incorporated healthy eating, no stress, and exercising into my routine and was blessed with a BFP... Of course I used a few extra tricks lol.....but my nurse states that i'm healthy as a "horse" I dunno I thinks its a compliment.:winkwink:

Thank you for the words of encouragement. I see we are neck n neck (im 33 weeks)

good luck


----------



## ready4onemore

Beauty2 said:


> Ready - how are you doing? Going to stalk...hope you don't mind :winkwink:

Not at all. I haven't updated but I will really soon.


----------



## Mrs. October

Welcome JehovahsGrace. 

tp2tasha thanks for sharing! I could stand to lose about 15-20 pounds myself and honestly I have not been eating properly or exercising as I should so you really do have a great point about getting your body right before getting the BFP. I too am taking the delay in my BFP as a sign that I need to do more to get my body right and I'm trying to get back into my workout regimen. Anyways congrats to you on your pregnancy.

christylove - when is your doctor's appointment again? Hopefully it's soon - you really need to get to the bottom of what's going on with AF!!

AFM: Not much new - hubby went away on business until Saturday night so just trying to find ways to kill time until he gets back. We DTD the last 2 nights although it doesn't really matter cause it's too soon for me to get a positive OPK yet. I have an appointment scheduled Monday afternoon with a new high-risk Ob/Gyn. I'm going to talk to her about what happened with my loss last year and get her opinion on how to handle a future pregnancy. I'd like to have a good Ob in place by the time I get pregnant. I have another MFM specialist in mind to go to if things don't work out on Monday so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## HisGrace

Have any of you ever had a laparoscopy? I'm scheduled to have one next week, and I'm a little anxious about what to expect. My pre-op is on Tuesday so I'll be sure to ask lots of questions then, just wondering if any of you have had the procedure done.


----------



## Chiles

Thanks for welcoming me ladies. I will be starting Femara when aunt flow comes.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hello ladies its been all while..all is well with me and I hope all is well with you all too. Welcome to all the new ladies, i hope you all feel at home on this thread!:hugs:


----------



## christylove

Chiles said:


> Thanks for welcoming me ladies. I will be starting Femara when aunt flow comes.

FXed for you :)


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> Welcome JehovahsGrace.
> 
> tp2tasha thanks for sharing! I could stand to lose about 15-20 pounds myself and honestly I have not been eating properly or exercising as I should so you really do have a great point about getting your body right before getting the BFP. I too am taking the delay in my BFP as a sign that I need to do more to get my body right and I'm trying to get back into my workout regimen. Anyways congrats to you on your pregnancy.
> 
> christylove - when is your doctor's appointment again? Hopefully it's soon - you really need to get to the bottom of what's going on with AF!!
> 
> AFM: Not much new - hubby went away on business until Saturday night so just trying to find ways to kill time until he gets back. We DTD the last 2 nights although it doesn't really matter cause it's too soon for me to get a positive OPK yet. I have an appointment scheduled Monday afternoon with a new high-risk Ob/Gyn. I'm going to talk to her about what happened with my loss last year and get her opinion on how to handle a future pregnancy. I'd like to have a good Ob in place by the time I get pregnant. I have another MFM specialist in mind to go to if things don't work out on Monday so we'll see how it goes.

that is a good question???? still trying to see when i can take some time off.... i used up my pto hours:|


----------



## christylove

Good Morning ladies and God bless... hope you all had a great weekend!!!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs. October

Hey ladies - had my doctor's appointment today. It went really well - I actually really liked her and think that when I do get pregnant I will move forward with her as my OB. She said sooooo many things that really made me feel good. She would monitor me VERY closely and also gave several options of things they would do this time around like progesterone shots, starting me on baby asprin (if needed), doing a stitch (if necessary), seeing me every 2 weeks until I am past the 24 week mark, putting me on bed rest if there are signs of preterm labor, measuring the length of my cervix, testing for bacterial vaginosis frequently, etc. I mean she really alleviated a LOT of my fears. The other thing that I REALLY liked was that she took a LOT of time with me and didn't seem to be rushing me AT ALL. We talked for about 30 minutes and she took time to explain things and also drew pictures, etc. to make it easy for me to understand. I actually feel a lot better now having found someone who I think will take my concerns seriously and who will work hard to ensure that all possible avenues are explored to prevent another loss. She did some blood work to see if I have a Lupus coagulant (?). She will get back to me with the results on that. Now if I can just get preggers!!!


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> Hey ladies - had my doctor's appointment today. It went really well - I actually really liked her and think that when I do get pregnant I will move forward with her as my OB. She said sooooo many things that really made me feel good. She would monitor me VERY closely and also gave several options of things they would do this time around like progesterone shots, starting me on baby asprin (if needed), doing a stitch (if necessary), seeing me every 2 weeks until I am past the 24 week mark, putting me on bed rest if there are signs of preterm labor, measuring the length of my cervix, testing for bacterial vaginosis frequently, etc. I mean she really alleviated a LOT of my fears. The other thing that I REALLY liked was that she took a LOT of time with me and didn't seem to be rushing me AT ALL. We talked for about 30 minutes and she took time to explain things and also drew pictures, etc. to make it easy for me to understand. I actually feel a lot better now having found someone who I think will take my concerns seriously and who will work hard to ensure that all possible avenues are explored to prevent another loss. She did some blood work to see if I have a Lupus coagulant (?). She will get back to me with the results on that. Now if I can just get preggers!!!

i'm so glad that you where blessed with a good doctor:) i here so many ladies that dislike their doctors:) God bless you and baby dust to you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Mrs. October said:


> Hey ladies - had my doctor's appointment today. It went really well - I actually really liked her and think that when I do get pregnant I will move forward with her as my OB. She said sooooo many things that really made me feel good. She would monitor me VERY closely and also gave several options of things they would do this time around like progesterone shots, starting me on baby asprin (if needed), doing a stitch (if necessary), seeing me every 2 weeks until I am past the 24 week mark, putting me on bed rest if there are signs of preterm labor, measuring the length of my cervix, testing for bacterial vaginosis frequently, etc. I mean she really alleviated a LOT of my fears. The other thing that I REALLY liked was that she took a LOT of time with me and didn't seem to be rushing me AT ALL. We talked for about 30 minutes and she took time to explain things and also drew pictures, etc. to make it easy for me to understand. I actually feel a lot better now having found someone who I think will take my concerns seriously and who will work hard to ensure that all possible avenues are explored to prevent another loss. She did some blood work to see if I have a Lupus coagulant (?). She will get back to me with the results on that. Now if I can just get preggers!!!

That's great! :thumbup: I can see how not liking your doctor can be stressful. Now you don't have to be concerned about that.


----------



## CeeDee

Mrs.October, that is great you like your OB. Once you get pregnant that will be one less thing you have to worry about.


----------



## sincerevon

Hi Ladies! I'm probably a new face to most of you, however I used to frequent this board when hubby and I were TTC our daughter.

I just wanted to introduce myself again. I have a 9 month old baby girl, and am currently on the fence about having another. I want my baby to be a "baby" for awhile before we turn her into a big sister. But the baby phase went by so fast it left me longing for another.

Oh, I also wanted to share with you all what assisted by DH and I in getting pregnant. And that would be Instead Cups. Don't know if you've heard of them, I found out about them on another TTC board. I put one in after DH and I BD'd, kept it in overnight, repeated that every other night for about a week. Mind you, DH and I had been NTNP for three years before we finally were pregnant.

Dust to all you ladies that are TTC, I know what an emotional rollercoaster it can be.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Mrs. October, glad you like your doctor.

sincerevon, glad to hear from you. Wow time has flown by can't believe she is 9 months already. 

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## HisGrace

sincerevon said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm probably a new face to most of you, however I used to frequent this board when hubby and I were TTC our daughter.
> 
> I just wanted to introduce myself again. I have a 9 month old baby girl, and am currently on the fence about having another. I want my baby to be a "baby" for awhile before we turn her into a big sister. But the baby phase went by so fast it left me longing for another.*
> 
> Oh, I also wanted to share with you all what assisted by DH and I in getting pregnant. And that would be Instead Cups. Don't know if you've heard of them, I found out about them on another TTC board. I put one in after DH and I BD'd, kept it in overnight, repeated that every other night for about a week. Mind you, DH and I had been NTNP for three years before we finally were pregnant.*
> 
> Dust to all you ladies that are TTC, I know what an emotional rollercoaster it can be.

DH and I used these this cycle. I'm praying for a BFP this cycle.


----------



## InLuv2

Mrs. October, great news....hopefully this is a start to a healthy baby journey.

Sincerevon, no you are not new...but it's been a while. WOW, you are thinking of TTCing a 2nd, that's GREAT!! I think you mentioned the raspberry tea trick to me (I think)...

welcome back


----------



## sincerevon

I really hope this is it for you JehovahsGrace!! I'll keep you in my prayers.

Thanks InLuv, you're getting close! How are you feeling? Are the comments/advice from people getting annoying yet? I used to get so irritated with people near the end of my pregnancy. That is, until I my daughter was born and I realized that most of them were right! LOL! 

Yes, Red Raspberry Leaf tea helped me regulate my cycles and helped my CM. Between that and Instead Cups, I really believe that is how I got my bfp. Thank goodness!!

I've always wanted to have kids close in age, but I'm hesitant that I'll be biting off more than I can chew by having two under 2. We'll see what happens.


----------



## MssTeach13

Hello Ladies! 
I hope all you have been well! What's going on with everyone? Ive been gone for a minute, school year and students have been kicking my butt lol (oh summer I miss you) I started actual herbs this time. Nobody warned me how gross they would be btw lol.. still no baby here, and I don't know if I O'd, both my charts are saying not detected :-( but I'm still so very hopeful! 

Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## SockriTease

Hi ladies :wave:

I stumbled across this thread, and I'm so glad I did. I feel like I belong here.

Good luck to all of you :dust:


----------



## CeeDee

Jehovahs, I hope this is your month as well. I&#8217;ll pray for you.

Sincerevon, I have the same dilemma. I would like to have another, but I would probably have to start on the second one soon after the first one. I am terrified of having 2 under 2. My mom had 3 under 3.

MssTeach, There is always hope. I didn&#8217;t think I had ovulated the month I got my BFP. I wasn&#8217;t charting, but using OPKs and I never detected the surge.

Inluv, How are you feeling?

Welcome, SockriTease!


----------



## FutureMommie

I can't remember if I welcomed all the newbies but if I didn't then WELCOME! you are going to love it here. 

Sincere- Welcome back! Time has passed by so quickly

AFM- nothing much here as you know I'm on hold from treatment waiting to have more scar tissue removed from my uterus but have decided to wait until January. I will be here to cheer you all on.

Did BNB do an update or something? Why is my entire post centered? is it just me?


----------



## CeeDee

I thougt is was just me too, FM. I don't like the centering.


----------



## ready4onemore

I don't like the centering either. I thougt I did something but I guess not.


----------



## InLuv2

sincerevon said:


> I really hope this is it for you JehovahsGrace!! I'll keep you in my prayers.
> 
> Thanks InLuv, you're getting close! How are you feeling? Are the comments/advice from people getting annoying yet? I used to get so irritated with people near the end of my pregnancy. That is, until I my daughter was born and I realized that most of them were right! LOL!
> 
> Yes, Red Raspberry Leaf tea helped me regulate my cycles and helped my CM. Between that and Instead Cups, I really believe that is how I got my bfp. Thank goodness!!
> 
> I've always wanted to have kids close in age, but I'm hesitant that I'll be biting off more than I can chew by having two under 2. We'll see what happens.

@Sincerevon,
I am feeling BLAH. It seems like i am in my first trimester all over again (with the sickness). Anywho, I haven't really heard any comments, probably since I am not a first time mom. Guess I am lucky lol....... 

Don't worry about TTC right away. If you circle back on the thread you will see that *you are not alone*. I will be trying again for tubal reversal baby no.2 as soon as i am able to resume activities ;) One because of my age (i really can't wait long) Secondly, we wan them *really* close together since the other siblings are older.

There are plenty of ladies planning on taking this route. Good Luck:thumbup:


----------



## Chiles

Any of you ladies conceived on FEMARA?


----------



## christylove

good morning to all :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. Nothing to report here. Just know I am praying for you all.


----------



## christylove

hey ladies,
been dizzy for a few days.... spotting for a few days and today is the day when i find out what is going on with me...... doctor's at 1:30... pray for me as i pray for you........


----------



## FutureMommie

Chiles said:


> Any of you ladies conceived on FEMARA?

I've never used femara but if you are using it I hope it gets you a bfp!



ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone. Nothing to report here. Just know I am praying for you all.

it doesn't matter if you don't have anything to report, we are just glad you are here.



christylove said:


> hey ladies,
> been dizzy for a few days.... spotting for a few days and today is the day when i find out what is going on with me...... doctor's at 1:30... pray for me as i pray for you........

Please update us after your appointment, I hope you get some answers.


----------



## christylove

oh my goodness........ went to the wrong place left my wallet at work and when i made it to the right place doctors was on her way out......... i am screaming inside!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone!

I had an appointment today. Nothing special. I got my blood test results back from the NT screening. I got a 1/5000 chance of Down Syndrome and 1/9000 chance of Trisomy (sp) 8. So I'm very thankful for these results. Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## Mrs. October

christylove - I am soooo upset about your appointment! It just seems like you can't catch a break (sigh)! I hope you were at least able to reschedule for sometime in the near future.

CeeDee - Glad that things are progressing well with your pregnancy. 

AFM: I found a new therapist today. My former therapist in NY had suggested I continue to see someone after I moved to VA since we were trying again - she felt a subsequent pregnancy would cause a lot of anxiety. I'm actually glad she made that recommendation - I feel a bit relieved already knowing I have someone I can talk to about all the TTC and pregnancy worries. Anyways - I'm glad I found a new Ob, and a new therapist all in one week...finally feels like things are falling into place


----------



## SockriTease

christylove said:


> oh my goodness........ went to the wrong place let my wallet at work and when i made it to the right place doctors was on her way out......... i am screaming inside!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to hear that :hugs: were you able to reschedule? I hope they can get you in there soon.


----------



## FutureMommie

Christylove- I hope you are able to reschedule

MrsOctober- I'm so glad that you have found a new therepist and ob

CeeDee- Thats so exciting, glad your scan went well.

afm- Since IVF is on hold until I can have scar tissue removed I stopped taking birth control last Saturday, AF came on that day and I have been bleeding since, this totally sucks and I wonder how long it will stay, I guess my system is just trying to get back on track. Ugggh!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## christylove

CeeDee said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I had an appointment today. Nothing special. I got my blood test results back from the NT screening. I got a 1/5000 chance of Down Syndrome and 1/9000 chance of Trisomy (sp) 8. So I'm very thankful for these results. Thanks for all the prayers.

glad that the results were good :)


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> christylove - I am soooo upset about your appointment! It just seems like you can't catch a break (sigh)! I hope you were at least able to reschedule for sometime in the near future.
> 
> CeeDee - Glad that things are progressing well with your pregnancy.
> 
> AFM: I found a new therapist today. My former therapist in NY had suggested I continue to see someone after I moved to VA since we were trying again - she felt a subsequent pregnancy would cause a lot of anxiety. I'm actually glad she made that recommendation - I feel a bit relieved already knowing I have someone I can talk to about all the TTC and pregnancy worries. Anyways - I'm glad I found a new Ob, and a new therapist all in one week...finally feels like things are falling into place

thank you i have reschululed for friday the 21th....:dohh: oh well.. i guess i'm on a 2ww:nope: ....


glad that you have a new therapist :) hope that she is as good as the 1 you have ;)


----------



## christylove

SockriTease said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> oh my goodness........ went to the wrong place let my wallet at work and when i made it to the right place doctors was on her way out......... i am screaming inside!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that :hugs: were you able to reschedule? I hope they can get you in there soon.Click to expand...

glad to see you here :)...... it's in 2 weeks......


----------



## christylove

hi all :)

feeling a little better today :)
thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the well wishes.... i hope everyone has a blessed weekend,and that we get some more bfp soon ;)


----------



## lilyrose13

Have a great weekend ladies! In 2ww, so just praying &hoping!


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!

I hope you are all doing well and have a very happy Friday! 

*Christylove *- ugh!! I'm so sorry you were unable to make your appointment. That sucks! Hopefully you'll get some really good news on the 21st. Keep us posted! Have a great weekend as well!!

*Mrs.October *- YAY!! I'm so happy you are adjusting well to the new spot: new job, new ob who is fabulous, and new therapist. You are getting off very well, doll!! I'm so happy for you! Very soon you'll have a new baby and things will be even more perfect! I hope you have a great weekend! 

*CeeDee *- I'm so happy your scan/tests went well. YAY!! One less thing to worry about. Seems like your pregnancy is going very well and I pray it stays that way. Not that you have anything to worry about anyway....but a little prayer never hurts. You and baby will definitely be in my prayers! Keep up the good work! Have a great weekend!

*Lilyrose *- The dreaded 2WW huh? Well at least it always is from me...ugh! I hope yours good very well and fly by with a beautiful bfp!!! Good luck to you! FX!!! Have a wonderful weekend! 

*FutureMommie *- I hope your cycles get back to normal. Hopefully the flow won't be for very long and you can get a surprised bfp :winkwink: your in my prayers, doll!! Have a wonderful weekend!

*AFM *- been having some O pains (I think) very sharp on the right side. Temp is going well, I hope. Took a dip on CD13 then came back up on CD14 then back down this morning. Hopefully I'm gearing up for O and I hope to release an egg soon. To all the chart stalkers please feel free to visit and give your opinion. Negative opk's so far with IC's. Last cycle I used digi's and got semi-pos on CD12,13, and 14 then neg on CD15. This cycle I've been getting faint lines since CD8 but they are getting darker so that's a good sign. Here's hoping O happens soon. So far we bd'ed on CD8,10,12,14 and we'll continue CD15,16,17,18,19 and 21. Let's hope I can keep up! OH is thrilled :rolleyes: I'll let him have his fun :winkwink: 

Anyhoo, Have a great weekend everyone! Prayer for bfp's all around!!


----------



## Completingus

Hey everybody it's been awhile. I have not had time to focus on ttc lately. I have been helping my mom alot with my stepfather who is dx with cancer which is spreading fast. It seems like all this came out of nowhere. It's really taken a toll on my mom. I know I won't get any bfp any time soon with all the added stress. I had my appt with the adoption agency, but i didn't know they get so personal. It was a little.....different. But I am going to take care Of my Mom first then focus on that. I will keep you all in my prayers and keep me in yours.


----------



## Completingus

I thought my message was getting long but I wanted to say I hope everyone is having a good weekend and you hear good news soon:) christylove goodluck at your appt and I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## FutureMommie

Completingus- sending prayers for you and your family. I totally understand that you haven't been able to focus on ttc. please pop in when you can.:hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Completingus, So sorry to hear about your stepfather and mom. I will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Beauty2

Completingus - I'm so sorry to hear about your stepfather. You and your family are in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## christylove

Completingus said:


> Hey everybody it's been awhile. I have not had time to focus on ttc lately. I have been helping my mom alot with my stepfather who is dx with cancer which is spreading fast. It seems like all this came out of nowhere. It's really taken a toll on my mom. I know I won't get any bfp any time soon with all the added stress. I had my appt with the adoption agency, but i didn't know they get so personal. It was a little.....different. But I am going to take care Of my Mom first then focus on that. I will keep you all in my prayers and keep me in yours.

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR STEPFARTHER. I WILL KEEP YOUR FAMILY IN MY PRAYERS...... I AM GLAD THAT YOU ARE THERE FOR YOUR MOM :hugs::hugs:


----------



## christylove

Beauty2 and completingus thank you soooooo very much.......


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hello ladies! I pray all is well with everyone. I am sorry that I have been away. I've been doing me as my students say. Malcolm is well! He can walk while holding my hand and he is only 7 months! He is also about 20 lbs or more and has 2 teeth at the bottom. My daughter is well and growing fast!

Afm, I had my first cycle in months due to taking my metformin. That's how I got preggo with Malcolm, using metformin so I am hoping for another BFP which will probably be my last. My days of raising little babies is coming to an end, lol but I want to give hubby his 3 kids.

We buried my grandma last Saturday and it has been tough just imagining her there. It seems so surreal. Time heals all though.

I'm praying that God continues to bless you all and hit men up on Facebook. I'm there all the time!

Kimberly McCoy Brown (it's a pic of me with with a boat in the background).

Love you all!


----------



## MssTeach13

Completingus and Mrskcbrown, you and both of your families are in my prayers. I cannot imagine what you both are going through but I hope that you guys are able to find strength during this time. 

CeeDee, thank you for the kind words. My chart finally updated and said I ovulated. Right now my temps have been steadily rising (high 98) but I also caught a cold from my students so I don't know :-/ 

I hope everyone else is okay and wishing you ladies all the best on your individual journeys!


----------



## Mrs. October

Hey ladies - CD18 for me and still no signs of a smiley face on my digital OPK. I'm beginning to wonder if maybe I missed my surge <sigh>. Hubby and I have been BD'ing frequently so hopefully we will catch the egg even if I don't catch O on my OPK.

completingus - I am so sorry to hear about all you're going throug, taking care of your family, TTC, and adoption is a whole lot. You will be in my prayers.

christylove - I'm glad you were able to reschedule your appt. for the near future.

Futuremommie - ugh - nothing is worse than when AF won't go away! Hope that things work themselves out soon.


----------



## lukylibralisa

hi guys I'm pretty new to this but I am ttc as well :) I'm 1dpo so I'm crossing my fingers and counting down the days until I can take a hpt and praying that I get a BFP!! until them ill be online lurking @everything pregnancy related! lol GL to u all!!


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC glad you popped in, so sorry about your grandmother, it does get a little better with time, I promise! Sending hugs your way! I hope you get your bfp quickly! 

Welcome lukylibra! You will love it here!

I hope you lovlies have had a fab weekend!


----------



## MssTeach13

Welcome lukylibralisa!! 

Mrs. October, that sounds like a good plan. I hope you catch that egg! 

AFM, my temp dropped from 98.8 to 97.6 today (still above coverline though
).... :-( not loving that, but praying for the best! 


Hope you all had a great weekend! Back to work we gooooo!


----------



## Completingus

Beauty2, Christylove, & Msoct thankyou for your kind words and prayers. Msck I am sorry to here about your grandma you and your family are in my prayers. I hope you have lots of loved ones to lean on now. It is crazy to me how so many women can be feeling and going thru what I am. When I first learned it would be difficult for me to concieve I felt alone. Like no one else was going thru what I was. U can't tell you what all of you wonderful women support means to me. Thankyou:flower:


----------



## Completingus

lukylibralisa said:


> hi guys I'm pretty new to this but I am ttc as well :) I'm 1dpo so I'm crossing my fingers and counting down the days until I can take a hpt and praying that I get a BFP!! until them ill be online lurking @everything pregnancy related! lol GL to u all!!

Welcome, I hope you love it here and get that bfp too!!!


----------



## Completingus

Thankyou msteach I hope your feeling better and I need to get me another thermometer:)


----------



## lukylibralisa

Completingus said:


> lukylibralisa said:
> 
> 
> hi guys I'm pretty new to this but I am ttc as well :) I'm 1dpo so I'm crossing my fingers and counting down the days until I can take a hpt and praying that I get a BFP!! until them ill be online lurking @everything pregnancy related! lol GL to u all!!
> 
> Welcome, I hope you love it here and get that bfp too!!!Click to expand...

awww thank u!! :)


----------



## christylove

lukylibralisa said:


> hi guys I'm pretty new to this but I am ttc as well :) I'm 1dpo so I'm crossing my fingers and counting down the days until I can take a hpt and praying that I get a BFP!! until them ill be online lurking @everything pregnancy related! lol GL to u all!!

welcome :hugs::hugs:


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> Hey ladies - CD18 for me and still no signs of a smiley face on my digital OPK. I'm beginning to wonder if maybe I missed my surge <sigh>. Hubby and I have been BD'ing frequently so hopefully we will catch the egg even if I don't catch O on my OPK.
> 
> completingus - I am so sorry to hear about all you're going throug, taking care of your family, TTC, and adoption is a whole lot. You will be in my prayers.
> 
> christylove - I'm glad you were able to reschedule your appt. for the near future.
> 
> Futuremommie - ugh - nothing is worse than when AF won't go away! Hope that things work themselves out soon.

thank you and i hope you catch the egg as well :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

lukylibralisa said:


> hi guys I'm pretty new to this but I am ttc as well :) I'm 1dpo so I'm crossing my fingers and counting down the days until I can take a hpt and praying that I get a BFP!! until them ill be online lurking @everything pregnancy related! lol GL to u all!!

Welcome. You will find these ladies very helpful.


----------



## Beauty2

Good Morning, Ladies!!

Lukylibralisa - welcome!! You'll love it here. These ladies are wonderful and very helpful! I hope you get your bfp this cycle!! FX!! Good luck to you! :dust: 

MrsOctober - I hope you catch that eggy. Have fun bd'ing Good luck and FX!!! :dust: 

AFM - I'm currently on CD18. I've gotten pos opk's on CD16,17, and 18 (this morning w/ FMU). I also had some EWCM yesterday. So far OH and I have bd'ed on CD8,10,12,14,15,16,and 17. Will continue until the opk's turn negative. My chart is still confusing and doesn't show Ov yet. I'm sure the stress is causing the delay. I hope I Ov soon.....or at all!

Happy Monday everyone!!


----------



## christylove

Beauty2 said:


> Good Morning, Ladies!!
> 
> Lukylibralisa - welcome!! You'll love it here. These ladies are wonderful and very helpful! I hope you get your bfp this cycle!! FX!! Good luck to you! :dust:
> 
> MrsOctober - I hope you catch that eggy. Have fun bd'ing Good luck and FX!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - I'm currently on CD18. I've gotten pos opk's on CD16,17, and 18 (this morning w/ FMU). I also had some EWCM yesterday. So far OH and I have bd'ed on CD8,10,12,14,15,16,and 17. Will continue until the opk's turn negative. My chart is still confusing and doesn't show Ov yet. I'm sure the stress is causing the delay. I hope I Ov soon.....or at all!
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!!

I hope that you catch the egg as 2 :)


----------



## Mrs. October

lukylibralisa - welcome to the group! I love it that there are so many people are finding this group...I have been enjoying getting to know all the ladies. Everyone is super supportive. Good luck to you and hope this months brings you a BFP!


----------



## lilyrose13

Hi ladies. Feeling down and out as NO symptoms 12 dpo&#57432;. Was really hoping for some good news this time. Definitely not testing as bfns are so disheartening! Lots of family pressure to conceive not helped by everyone else getting preggers. Still praying God will also hear my cry one day soon and bless me too. I'm doing all I can from my end, so just gotta keep trying I guess. Thanks for 'listening y'all and praying we all get some bfps for 2012!


----------



## Mzladyk

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies. Feeling down and out as NO symptoms 12 dpo&#57432;. Was really hoping for some good news this time. Definitely not testing as bfns are so disheartening! Lots of family pressure to conceive not helped by everyone else getting preggers. Still praying God will also hear my cry one day soon and bless me too. I'm doing all I can from my end, so just gotta keep trying I guess. Thanks for 'listening y'all and praying we all get some bfps for 2012!

Hey Hon :hugs: keep your head up, your day is coming. GOD will bless you in due time just stay prayful, we serve an awesome GOD he hasn't failed you yet


----------



## Mrs. October

lilyrose - huge hugs to you. I definitely understand....I want a BFP sooo bad but I just have to pray that it will happen when the time is right <sigh>.


----------



## HisGrace

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies. Feeling down and out as NO symptoms 12 dpo&#57432;. Was really hoping for some good news this time. Definitely not testing as bfns are so disheartening! Lots of family pressure to conceive not helped by everyone else getting preggers. Still praying God will also hear my cry one day soon and bless me too. I'm doing all I can from my end, so just gotta keep trying I guess. Thanks for 'listening y'all and praying we all get some bfps for 2012!

Lilyrose, don't get down. The bible says "He gives the childless woman a family, making her a happy mother. Praise the LORD!" Psalm 113:9 He promised us so don't give up on His promise. I totally understand what you're going through, but just know we will be getting our BFPs soon. :) :happydance:


----------



## lilyrose13

Mzladyk, Mrs. October and Jehovah's Grace- thank you so much for those timely encouraging words and prayers!! You're right, God hasn't failed me yet, especially when I look back at my life at what he has done for me, at what some may attribute to chance or luck, but He truly is a great and loving father. I'll try and bring that to remembrance on the 'not-so-good' days and not lose hope!


----------



## christylove

Mzladyk said:


> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Feeling down and out as NO symptoms 12 dpo&#57432;. Was really hoping for some good news this time. Definitely not testing as bfns are so disheartening! Lots of family pressure to conceive not helped by everyone else getting preggers. Still praying God will also hear my cry one day soon and bless me too. I'm doing all I can from my end, so just gotta keep trying I guess. Thanks for 'listening y'all and praying we all get some bfps for 2012!
> 
> Hey Hon :hugs: keep your head up, your day is coming. GOD will bless you in due time just stay prayful, we serve an awesome GOD he hasn't failed you yetClick to expand...

AMEN AMEN AMEN :) weeping may endure for a night, but joy comes in the morning..... I feel a praise coming on.................... thank you Jesus!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies! its been forever since ive been on. currently losing weight for the bfp... down 19lbs and so much more to go but thankful for the present moment.. hope all is well with you ladies... and welcome to the newbies :winkwink::flower:


----------



## MssTeach13

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies. Feeling down and out as NO symptoms 12 dpo&#57432;. Was really hoping for some good news this time. Definitely not testing as bfns are so disheartening! Lots of family pressure to conceive not helped by everyone else getting preggers. Still praying God will also hear my cry one day soon and bless me too. I'm doing all I can from my end, so just gotta keep trying I guess. Thanks for 'listening y'all and praying we all get some bfps for 2012!

Hi Lilyrose13! I think we are both in the same boat right now! But I wish I would've read your post, I tested and like you said :nope: kind of gets your down. We can find hope in knowing that it will happen for us in some way, shape or form! I am so glad I stumbled across this board though, it really helps to have the support of others who know what we are going through! Kind of tired of hearing, "just relax" lol from friends with kids or warnings. But I'm really praying that we all have 2012 babies! :happydance:


----------



## lilyrose13

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies! its been forever since ive been on. currently losing weight for the bfp... down 19lbs and so much more to go but thankful for the present moment.. hope all is well with you ladies... and welcome to the newbies :winkwink::flower:

Way to go chocbunni01!! Wish u all the best! It will be well worth it when u get that BFP!!


----------



## MssTeach13

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies! its been forever since ive been on. currently losing weight for the bfp... down 19lbs and so much more to go but thankful for the present moment.. hope all is well with you ladies... and welcome to the newbies :winkwink::flower:


Congrats on your weight loss! Your BFP is soon to follow!


----------



## christylove

MssTeach13 said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! its been forever since ive been on. currently losing weight for the bfp... down 19lbs and so much more to go but thankful for the present moment.. hope all is well with you ladies... and welcome to the newbies :winkwink::flower:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your weight loss! Your BFP is soon to follow!Click to expand...


Congrats......that's what i need to do..........


----------



## christylove

hey ladies,
count down to doctor's visit...... 8 days and i am sooooooo ready..... i'm thinking the maca caused the spotting,becasuse i read up on it and it said that it will..... idk we shall see :)


----------



## FutureMommie

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies. Feeling down and out as NO symptoms 12 dpo&#57432;. Was really hoping for some good news this time. Definitely not testing as bfns are so disheartening! Lots of family pressure to conceive not helped by everyone else getting preggers. Still praying God will also hear my cry one day soon and bless me too. I'm doing all I can from my end, so just gotta keep trying I guess. Thanks for 'listening y'all and praying we all get some bfps for 2012!

I'm so sorry that you are feeling down, ttc can be really hard especially when others are pressuring you, but trust and believe that your time will come. I find when people ask when we are having a baby that I just respond and say when it's my time, that usually stops further questions. Anyways sending :hugs: your way, I hope your day is better.

AFM- not much going on here, I should be close to O'ing now but just going with whatever.


----------



## FutureMommie

christylove said:


> hey ladies,
> count down to doctor's visit...... 8 days and i am sooooooo ready..... i'm thinking the maca caused the spotting,becasuse i read up on it and it said that it will..... idk we shall see :)


I hope the time flies by and I hope you get some answers. I just started taking maca last weekend, so far so good. I only take one tab a day.


----------



## christylove

FutureMommie said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> count down to doctor's visit...... 8 days and i am sooooooo ready..... i'm thinking the maca caused the spotting,becasuse i read up on it and it said that it will..... idk we shall see :)
> 
> 
> I hope the time flies by and I hope you get some answers. I just started taking maca last weekend, so far so good. I only take one tab a day.Click to expand...

:hugs:I hope so too.


----------



## InLuv2

christylove said:


> hey ladies,
> count down to doctor's visit...... 8 days and i am sooooooo ready..... i'm thinking the maca caused the spotting,becasuse i read up on it and it said that it will..... idk we shall see :)

Awww, hopefully it didn't. Wishing you all the best at your doctors visit.


----------



## InLuv2

WELCOME.....to all the new ladies that i have missed.

Sending a hello to all the others on the TTC mission;

and for those going through the struggle, frustrated, or saddened by their efforts TRUST that they are not in vain....be encouraged!!! He is able:hugs:

AFM, on baby countdown and more than ready. I have revisited the 2nd baby "talk" and I think that I may put that on hold or off to get back to "my life". I prayed for a baby girl, soon she will be here and I might just call it a wrap. IDK but I'm trying to refocus, get back to work, and complete dual Masters degrees. I feel GOD has a different plan for me and I must listen....

Be blessed ladies!!


----------



## Mrs. October

chocbunni01 said:


> hi ladies! its been forever since ive been on. currently losing weight for the bfp... down 19lbs and so much more to go but thankful for the present moment.. hope all is well with you ladies... and welcome to the newbies :winkwink::flower:

WOW! 19 pounds! Good job chocbunni - you are DOING the dang thing:happydance:. I have been SAYING I would work out ALL WEEK and just can't pry myself out of the bed in the morning. This just really encouraged me. I MUST get back on my exercise game!

christylove - 8 days closer to getting some answers!! Woo hoo!


----------



## AmIorAintI

Hi ladies! I'm 27 and me and my DH have been trying for about 2 months after a decade on "the pill". i was tempted to buy that clear blue fertility monitor, but I don't want to take the fun out of TTC. It will all happen in God's time but it is soooo hard to resist the temptation of control. It's so good to see so many wonderful, beautiful black women supporting one another! Good luck to all!:happydance:


----------



## christylove

InLuv2 said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies,
> count down to doctor's visit...... 8 days and i am sooooooo ready..... i'm thinking the maca caused the spotting,becasuse i read up on it and it said that it will..... idk we shall see :)
> 
> Awww, hopefully it didn't. Wishing you all the best at your doctors visit.Click to expand...

thank you :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. 




InLuv2 said:


> WELCOME.....to all the new ladies that i have missed.
> 
> Sending a hello to all the others on the TTC mission;
> 
> and for those going through the struggle, frustrated, or saddened by their efforts TRUST that they are not in vain....be encouraged!!! He is able:hugs:
> 
> AFM, on baby countdown and more than ready. I have revisited the 2nd baby "talk" and I think that I may put that on hold or off to get back to "my life". I prayed for a baby girl, soon she will be here and I might just call it a wrap. IDK but I'm trying to refocus, get back to work, and complete dual Masters degrees. I feel GOD has a different plan for me and I must listen....
> 
> Be blessed ladies!!

InLuv, Yes listen to God's plan for He knows best. I am so excited about your little girl coming soon. Have you thought of names? Is so can you share? 



AmIorAintI said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 27 and me and my DH have been trying for about 2 months after a decade on "the pill". i was tempted to buy that clear blue fertility monitor, but I don't want to take the fun out of TTC. It will all happen in God's time but it is soooo hard to resist the temptation of control. It's so good to see so many wonderful, beautiful black women supporting one another! Good luck to all!:happydance:


Welcome!! The ladies here are FAB!


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> chocbunni01 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! its been forever since ive been on. currently losing weight for the bfp... down 19lbs and so much more to go but thankful for the present moment.. hope all is well with you ladies... and welcome to the newbies :winkwink::flower:
> 
> WOW! 19 pounds! Good job chocbunni - you are DOING the dang thing:happydance:. I have been SAYING I would work out ALL WEEK and just can't pry myself out of the bed in the morning. This just really encouraged me. I MUST get back on my exercise game!
> 
> christylove - 8 days closer to getting some answers!! Woo hoo!Click to expand...

7 days yay!!!!!!!!!!! i know i'm not pregnant bfn this morning, but at least i can find out wtheck is going on ;)


----------



## christylove

AmIorAintI said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 27 and me and my DH have been trying for about 2 months after a decade on "the pill". i was tempted to buy that clear blue fertility monitor, but I don't want to take the fun out of TTC. It will all happen in God's time but it is soooo hard to resist the temptation of control. It's so good to see so many wonderful, beautiful black women supporting one another! Good luck to all!:happydance:

welcome :hugs:


----------



## Roxybys

Hello Ladies, I am 26 and so is my DH, we have been ttc for 13 months now with no luck, I love all the ttc threads, but I am very happy that I was able to find this one. I am currently on Metformin, Clomid 50 (cd5-9) and provera ( When needed for AF). I hope we all have our BFP soon!!


----------



## FutureMommie

AmIorAintI said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 27 and me and my DH have been trying for about 2 months after a decade on "the pill". i was tempted to buy that clear blue fertility monitor, but I don't want to take the fun out of TTC. It will all happen in God's time but it is soooo hard to resist the temptation of control. It's so good to see so many wonderful, beautiful black women supporting one another! Good luck to all!:happydance:

Welcome, the ladies here are wonderful!


----------



## FutureMommie

Roxybys said:


> Hello Ladies, I am 26 and so is my DH, we have been ttc for 13 months now with no luck, I love all the ttc threads, but I am very happy that I was able to find this one. I am currently on Metformin, Clomid 50 (cd5-9) and provera ( When needed for AF). I hope we all have our BFP soon!!

Welcome, I look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## Beauty2

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!! The ladies here are fabulous!!! And very knowledgable and supportive! Good luck this cycle!! FX! 

AFM - I achieved Ov and now I know I do actually Ov so, that's an accomplishment in itself. I'm so into this chart that I'm not even focusing on the 2WW :haha: 

I hope you all are having a great Friday!! Have a wonderful weekend!!! And lots of baby :dust: !!


----------



## christylove

Roxybys said:


> Hello Ladies, I am 26 and so is my DH, we have been ttc for 13 months now with no luck, I love all the ttc threads, but I am very happy that I was able to find this one. I am currently on Metformin, Clomid 50 (cd5-9) and provera ( When needed for AF). I hope we all have our BFP soon!!

Welcome :)


----------



## christylove

SockriTease said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> oh my goodness........ went to the wrong place let my wallet at work and when i made it to the right place doctors was on her way out......... i am screaming inside!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that :hugs: were you able to reschedule? I hope they can get you in there soon.Click to expand...

update here :):hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Roxybys said:


> Hello Ladies, I am 26 and so is my DH, we have been ttc for 13 months now with no luck, I love all the ttc threads, but I am very happy that I was able to find this one. I am currently on Metformin, Clomid 50 (cd5-9) and provera ( When needed for AF). I hope we all have our BFP soon!!

Welcome.


----------



## Mrs. October

Welcome AmIorAintI and Roxybys. This is a great group. 

AFM: I have one more test in my Clearblue Digital OPK. I have yet to get a positive (smiley face) so I dunno...I am assuming that I O'ed and just missed it. AF is expected next week so we'll see what happens. Funny thing is I went to get my eyebrows waxed this morning and the lady said to me "you're not pregnant are you"? I was so surprised by that question. I told her no and she said she only asked because she's had a lot of women coming in this past week who were preggers. I guess something's going around - I'm praying that I catch it...lol!


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone. I need your prayers today. I tasted today at 14/15 DPO and i got a bfn. I just knew this was our month. I stepped out on faith and started planning everything out. I canceled a laparoscopy scheduled after my fertile period because i didn't want to harm our baby. I even bought a little Houston Texans onsie for my husband as an anniversary gift. My faith is shattered right now and after only 6 months of trying I feel like Im ready to give up. I want to reschedule the laparoscopy right now but i feel like that might be me acting in unbelief. I need direction from the Father right now. Please pray that i can hear Him.


----------



## HisGrace

JehovahsGrace said:


> Hi everyone. I need your prayers today. I tasted today at 14/15 DPO and i got a bfn. I just knew this was our month. I stepped out on faith and started planning everything out. I canceled a laparoscopy scheduled after my fertile period because i didn't want to harm our baby. I even bought a little Houston Texans onsie for my husband as an anniversary gift. My faith is shattered right now and after only 6 months of trying I feel like Im ready to give up. I want to reschedule the laparoscopy right now but i feel like that might be me acting in unbelief. I need direction from the Father right now. Please pray that i can hear Him.

I feel much better now. The Comforter has comforted me. We are on to cycle #7 and excited about it. The #7 is completion. :) Excited for this cycle. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. October

JehovahsGrace - I am glad you are feeling better. I tested today and got a BFN as well. I don't know why I even did it - AF isn't expected until later this week and I had told myself I would just wait it out this time to see if she was late . Should have just stuck to my guns cause now I'm feeling a little down and weepy . I know we've only been trying since July, which is really not long at all, but I just wish I was preggers already!! Sometimes I get so antsy wondering if it's ever gonna really happen for us - especially since we lost our first - it makes me nervous cause I don't know if we're really gonna get the chance to be parents. Anyways - just want to say I can relate to some of your feelings about wanting to act in faith. I am just praying that God will give me the patience and the wisdon to know that all things happen in His time and ultimately if it's meant for us to have our rainbow we will have him/her.


----------



## HisGrace

Mrs. October said:


> JehovahsGrace - I am glad you are feeling better. I tested today and got a BFN as well. I don't know why I even did it - AF isn't expected until later this week and I had told myself I would just wait it out this time to see if she was late . Should have just stuck to my guns cause now I'm feeling a little down and weepy . I know we've only been trying since July, which is really not long at all, but I just wish I was preggers already!! Sometimes I get so antsy wondering if it's ever gonna really happen for us - especially since we lost our first - it makes me nervous cause I don't know if we're really gonna get the chance to be parents. Anyways - just want to say I can relate to some of your feelings about wanting to act in faith. I am just praying that God will give me the patience and the wisdon to know that all things happen in His time and ultimately if it's meant for us to have our rainbow we will have him/her.

:hugs: You are so right.


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> JehovahsGrace - I am glad you are feeling better. I tested today and got a BFN as well. I don't know why I even did it - AF isn't expected until later this week and I had told myself I would just wait it out this time to see if she was late . Should have just stuck to my guns cause now I'm feeling a little down and weepy . I know we've only been trying since July, which is really not long at all, but I just wish I was preggers already!! Sometimes I get so antsy wondering if it's ever gonna really happen for us - especially since we lost our first - it makes me nervous cause I don't know if we're really gonna get the chance to be parents. Anyways - just want to say I can relate to some of your feelings about wanting to act in faith. I am just praying that God will give me the patience and the wisdon to know that all things happen in His time and ultimately if it's meant for us to have our rainbow we will have him/her.

mrs. october and mrs jehovahsgrace keep the faith.... when you can't hear his voice trust his plans...... i too have had moments like this recently and have come to the understanding that God is in control...... that by faith i can claim the victory over all areas in my life that is a struggle for me right now... i mean the devils doesn't take a day off. both jobs not going as planed husband acting up and health no feelings at its best. I was like God you told me in your word that you will supply every one of my needs.... not this stress!!!! you also told me that you would never put more on me than i could bare.... this seems toooooo much... i cried and cried and i stared at the bfn and said God i know you're real and i need you to fix this..... fix it all.... every bit of it. i started to praise him..... next day i get a email from a job that i applied to and they wasn't responding to me. every one in my group on my first job heard back from this company. well than i did. this job pays more than i make on both my jobs. my second job promoted me after being there less than a month. i feel better. my husband has came around to seeing that i am doing the best i can, and he has been the man that i fell in love with. besides wanting to give our puppy a way because he chews on things.... thats when i thought well God you fixed the bfn too because no matter what my husband says he ain't ready.... i said all that to say this God see's your tears,and hears your prayers... all he wants and for you to trust him and praise him no matter what..... we walk by faith not by sight :hugs::hugs::hugs: i really want this job and i say God's will be done :)


----------



## InLuv2

O the dreadful Testing!!!

Testing for me became "my way, my plan" When I sat still and started truly believing in God's plan for me, he spoke thru "action". That action allowed me to breeze right past my expected period without testing. At the point of being 3-4 days late, he had already spoken, shown up and shown out! I was pregnant (this was the month that I did not test)

Stay faithful to his word and do away with "the self plans" Prepare your minds and bodies to receive what is in store for you. it will happen according to his will.


Be encouraged!:hugs:


----------



## christylove

InLuv2 said:


> O the dreadful Testing!!!
> 
> Testing for me became "my way, my plan" When I sat still and started truly believing in God's plan for me, he spoke thru "action". That action allowed me to breeze right past my expected period without testing. At the point of being 3-4 days late, he had already spoken, shown up and shown out! I was pregnant (this was the month that I did not test)
> 
> Stay faithful to his word and do away with "the self plans" Prepare your minds and bodies to receive what is in store for you. it will happen according to his will.
> 
> 
> Be encouraged!:hugs:

AMEN :):hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

InLuv2 said:


> Stay faithful to his word and do away with "the self plans" Prepare your minds and bodies to receive what is in store for you. it will happen according to his will.
> 
> 
> Be encouraged!:hugs:

Thank you so much. This really spoke to my spirit. We used softcups and preseed (which we don't even need - sorry if tmi) because i kept hearing about how others conceived with it and i was taking the approach that i needed to help God out. But He doesn't need my help. Im just getting in the way. if we would have gotten pregnant that cycle preseed and softcups may have gotten the glory over Him. Thanks again for this. That really spoke to me. Im so glad i found this thread. I love you ladies already.  :hugs:


----------



## SockriTease

InLuv2 said:


> O the dreadful Testing!!!
> 
> Testing for me became "my way, my plan" When I sat still and started truly believing in God's plan for me, he spoke thru "action". That action allowed me to breeze right past my expected period without testing. At the point of being 3-4 days late, he had already spoken, shown up and shown out! I was pregnant (this was the month that I did not test)
> 
> Stay faithful to his word and do away with "the self plans" Prepare your minds and bodies to receive what is in store for you. it will happen according to his will.
> 
> 
> Be encouraged!:hugs:

This really hit home for me. A couple days ago, I decided I wasn't going to do any testing either as I'm pregnant until proven otherwise. And this tww has not been that bad letting go and letting God. A lot of times we say we're putting it in his hands but then we take it back and won't get out of his way. Thanks for the encouuraging words and congrats on your bean :hugs:


----------



## mzdailey

christylove said:


> InLuv2 said:
> 
> 
> O the dreadful Testing!!!
> 
> Testing for me became "my way, my plan" When I sat still and started truly believing in God's plan for me, he spoke thru "action". That action allowed me to breeze right past my expected period without testing. At the point of being 3-4 days late, he had already spoken, shown up and shown out! I was pregnant (this was the month that I did not test)
> 
> Stay faithful to his word and do away with "the self plans" Prepare your minds and bodies to receive what is in store for you. it will happen according to his will.
> 
> 
> Be encouraged!:hugs:
> 
> AMEN :):hugs:Click to expand...

AMEN:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. October

Well I had hoped that the BFN I got on Sunday was just from testing too soon - but I guess it wasn't. The witch got me today. I am soooooo pissed. I've been in a pissy mood all day...I know it's only month 4 but I just feel so disappointed that it hasn't happened yet. I am just really feeling disheartened. I don't really know what more I can do to get knocked up.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hello ladies it truly has been a while since i last popped in..i'm still waiting to try, but all is well. I hope you all have been fine.


----------



## Beauty2

Mrs. October - I'm so sorry the witch got you, doll! I definitely understand how you feel. This is my fourth month too and I'm getting discouraged. Have a nice relaxing day or weekend and jump right back on the bandwagon. Don't give up yet. :hugs: 

Babydust to all of us for our bfp's!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilyrose13

Beauty2 said:


> Mrs. October - I'm so sorry the witch got you, doll! I definitely understand how you feel. This is my fourth month too and I'm getting discouraged. Have a nice relaxing day or weekend and jump right back on the bandwagon. Don't give up yet. :hugs:
> 
> Babydust to all of us for our bfp's!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Ladies, looks like you are not alone. :witch: got me too, right on time too! At least my cycles are regular, so one thing to be thankful for I suppose. Not testing DOES help, for me anyway, as less disappointed, and I tell myself that it will happen when it happens, and just continue doing all the positive things we are doing!
Here's to tons of :sex:, :dust: to all, and future :bfp:

Mrs October,:hugs:


----------



## lilyrose13

Inluv2, thank u!! We r eagerly awaiting your little one's arrival!! How r u feeling?? 

Veainoire!! Hi! Am glad u r well&#57430;

Beauty2, don't give up! This may be your month!! Keep the faith.

Christy, 3 days til your appointment! Let us know how it goes!

Jehovah's grace, that's the spirit! This 7th month will be it!!

If I havent mentioned u by name my sisters, u r in my prayers also. God is going to bless you ! Lord, please help us along the way, we pray.


----------



## FutureMommie

Mrs October-I am so sorry that AF got you, TTC can be so disheartening at times but I hope you aren't giving up.

Lilyrose- sorry af got you too hun

AFM- I'm in the 2ww.....ugggh


----------



## CeeDee

Sorry for the AF ladies. I&#8217;m sending prayers and baby dust. It will happen.


----------



## christylove

Vrainoire said:


> Hello ladies it truly has been a while since i last popped in..i'm still waiting to try, but all is well. I hope you all have been fine.

hope all is well with you also :hugs:


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> Well I had hoped that the BFN I got on Sunday was just from testing too soon - but I guess it wasn't. The witch got me today. I am soooooo pissed. I've been in a pissy mood all day...I know it's only month 4 but I just feel so disappointed that it hasn't happened yet. I am just really feeling disheartened. I don't really know what more I can do to get knocked up.

sorry that af came. praying you have a better cycle next tme :hugs::hugs:


----------



## christylove

:)


----------



## christylove

lilyrose13 said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. October - I'm so sorry the witch got you, doll! I definitely understand how you feel. This is my fourth month too and I'm getting discouraged. Have a nice relaxing day or weekend and jump right back on the bandwagon. Don't give up yet. :hugs:
> 
> Babydust to all of us for our bfp's!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Ladies, looks like you are not alone. :witch: got me too, right on time too! At least my cycles are regular, so one thing to be thankful for I suppose. Not testing DOES help, for me anyway, as less disappointed, and I tell myself that it will happen when it happens, and just continue doing all the positive things we are doing!
> Here's to tons of :sex:, :dust: to all, and future :bfp:
> 
> Mrs October,:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm also sorry to hear that you got af also..... hope next cycle brings you good news as well


----------



## christylove

lilyrose13 said:


> Inluv2, thank u!! We r eagerly awaiting your little one's arrival!! How r u feeling??
> 
> Veainoire!! Hi! Am glad u r well&#57430;
> 
> Beauty2, don't give up! This may be your month!! Keep the faith.
> 
> Christy, 3 days til your appointment! Let us know how it goes!
> 
> Jehovah's grace, that's the spirit! This 7th month will be it!!
> 
> If I havent mentioned u by name my sisters, u r in my prayers also. God is going to bless you ! Lord, please help us along the way, we pray.

yep 2 days and i'm ready :) i think i am on cd 79 or 80..... really not sure,but hey God is in control........i'm having my annual and paps done the whole 9 yard

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tickledpink3

How's everyone been? I'm goin for a few weeks and the site up and goes change on me. I thought I was on the wrong website lol


----------



## HisGrace

:hug: to all the ladies that go AF. I can definitely understand how you feel. It will all happen in due time. 

@tickledpink3 - I was on the site when it switched over. I went to post and when I hit the button all of a sudden the site was totally different. I didn't know what was going on. LOL


----------



## Mrs. October

Thanks ladies - I'm feeling a little better today. Just ready for AF to go away so that I can get on with cycle #5!


----------



## MssTeach13

tickledpink3 said:


> How's everyone been? I'm goin for a few weeks and the site up and goes change on me. I thought I was on the wrong website lol

Lol! That was the same thing I thought! I normally log on from my phone (bnb is my fbook lol, but decided to use the computer and I was like huhhhh.... Lol but it's cute! The articles and such are pretty good too!


----------



## CeeDee

Hi and hugs to everyone!

Tickledpink, How is Olivia?


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!

Apparently, my assumption was WAY off....once again! Yesterday I got a :bfp: on a Wondfo IC (two faint IC's) at 10dpo and confirmed by a digi today (11dpo). 

I want to thank all of you ladies for your support! You all are sooooo wonderful and I look forward to seeing everyone with a bfp in the very near future! :hugs: 

Keep the faith! God is sooo good!!!!!!!!

Please go read my journal entry today for my mild symptom spotting this cycle, things I did this month, bd'ing dates, and review my chart. I think the preseed was a big help! 

I give GOD *ALL *the glory and honor for his mercy!!! Thank you, Jesus!!! 

I'll be sticking around because I want to see you all achieve success in getting those bfp's this cycle!! Good luck and LOADS of baby :dust: to you!!!! Can't wait to see those bfp's!!! You're all in my prayers!!!


----------



## MssTeach13

Congrats on your bfp!! wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!! Thank you for your prayers, im heading over to your journal now!


[/B]


Beauty2 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Apparently, my assumption was WAY off....once again! Yesterday I got a :bfp: on a Wondfo IC (two faint IC's) at 10dpo and confirmed by a digi today (11dpo).
> 
> I want to thank all of you ladies for your support! You all are sooooo wonderful and I look forward to seeing everyone with a bfp in the very near future! :hugs:
> 
> Keep the faith! God is sooo good!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please go read my journal entry today for my mild symptom spotting this cycle, things I did this month, bd'ing dates, and review my chart. I think the preseed was a big help!
> 
> I give GOD *ALL *the glory and honor for his mercy!!! Thank you, Jesus!!!
> 
> I'll be sticking around because I want to see you all achieve success in getting those bfp's this cycle!! Good luck and LOADS of baby :dust: to you!!!! Can't wait to see those bfp's!!! You're all in my prayers!!!


----------



## Completingus

Congrats!!! I am so happy for you. Don't forget to send some of that baby dust my way. I just know it will happen for all of us. As long as we keep praying for each other and stay positive.:happydance:






Beauty2 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Apparently, my assumption was WAY off....once again! Yesterday I got a :bfp: on a Wondfo IC (two faint IC's) at 10dpo and confirmed by a digi today (11dpo).
> 
> I want to thank all of you ladies for your support! You all are sooooo wonderful and I look forward to seeing everyone with a bfp in the very near future! :hugs:
> 
> Keep the faith! God is sooo good!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please go read my journal entry today for my mild symptom spotting this cycle, things I did this month, bd'ing dates, and review my chart. I think the preseed was a big help!
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!! I am so happy for you. How excited were you when you found out? Oh yeah and send some of that baby dust my way. I know it's going to happen if we keep praying for each other it will happen.:happydance:
> CONGRATS!!! I am so happy for you and please send sone of that my way. Hiw excited were you when you found out? I can't wait until that's me and my hubbys bfp.:happydance:
> 
> we will all be joining her real soon. Let's keep praying for each other and we will be sharing good news soon.
> 
> I give GOD *ALL *the glory and honor for his mercy!!! Thank you, Jesus!!!
> 
> I'll be sticking around because I want to see you all achieve success in getting those bfp's this cycle!! Good luck and LOADS of baby :dust: to you!!!! Can't wait to see those bfp's!!! You're all in my prayers!!!


----------



## Completingus

Sorry ms. October af will bring you down everytime. Ate u finished yet? Waiting for the next go round? Have fun with it.:) 

I gave been trying like crazy myself so let's hope.

Great to see you again lilyrose and vrainorie. 

Christy please let us know how your appt goes. 

I got this feeling that with ms. Oct goods news it will spread. 

Like my stepfather is responding to chemo and things are looking up. 

I hope everybody has a great weekend and see you soon.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ;adies, just dropping back in to say HI!

I did do the femara this cycle, I am still waitng to ovulate. I feel lover back pain and few twinges almost as if I am about to begin my cycle. I hope all is well ladies, and tons of Baby dust!


----------



## Mrs. October

Congrats Beauty2!!! WOW - great to see a BFP on here! AFM: AF has moved on (thank goodness she was not here for long)...so now it's on to BD'ing every other day!


----------



## lilyrose13

Beauty2!! YAYYY!!! So happy for you! This thread was just waiting for anothrer BFP since Ceedee(hi!!). Hopefully this means GOOD news for the rest of us, and definitely not giving up hope. God is definitely good. Will be stalking your journal too. Enjoy!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone! I have missed u all! I feel like an outsider because I have been away so long. I am doing well though.

Beauty2, congrats on your BFP. God is awesome!

My son is now walking basically. He is right at 8 months in a few days. There is a video of it on my fb profile. We are waiting for our next BFP as well. Not charting or anything, just doing the do quite often.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## christylove

Completingus said:


> Sorry ms. October af will bring you down everytime. Ate u finished yet? Waiting for the next go round? Have fun with it.:)
> 
> I gave been trying like crazy myself so let's hope.
> 
> Great to see you again lilyrose and vrainorie.
> 
> Christy please let us know how your appt goes.
> 
> I got this feeling that with ms. Oct goods news it will spread.
> 
> Like my stepfather is responding to chemo and things are looking up.
> 
> I hope everybody has a great weekend and see you soon.

i'm glad that your step farther is doing better :)


----------



## christylove

Beauty2 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Apparently, my assumption was WAY off....once again! Yesterday I got a :bfp: on a Wondfo IC (two faint IC's) at 10dpo and confirmed by a digi today (11dpo).
> 
> I want to thank all of you ladies for your support! You all are sooooo wonderful and I look forward to seeing everyone with a bfp in the very near future! :hugs:
> 
> Keep the faith! God is sooo good!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please go read my journal entry today for my mild symptom spotting this cycle, things I did this month, bd'ing dates, and review my chart. I think the preseed was a big help!
> 
> I give GOD *ALL *the glory and honor for his mercy!!! Thank you, Jesus!!!
> 
> I'll be sticking around because I want to see you all achieve success in getting those bfp's this cycle!! Good luck and LOADS of baby :dust: to you!!!! Can't wait to see those bfp's!!! You're all in my prayers!!!

thank you God, and congrats :):hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> Thanks ladies - I'm feeling a little better today. Just ready for AF to go away so that I can get on with cycle #5!

hold on just a little while longer..... thats what came to me reading this:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## christylove

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey everyone! I have missed u all! I feel like an outsider because I have been away so long. I am doing well though.
> 
> Beauty2, congrats on your BFP. God is awesome!
> 
> My son is now walking basically. He is right at 8 months in a few days. There is a video of it on my fb profile. We are waiting for our next BFP as well. Not charting or anything, just doing the do quite often.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

i will check it out later today yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## christylove

:wacko::wacko::cry::cry::shrug::shrug:yeah enough to confuse me more...... girl i really take you for your support..... so i went in didn't start off with hey i have been having faint line on my hpt's for over a month.... i thought if it is they are paid to tell me what is going on..... so they ask when was your last period (when i got in the room) well July i had a pink one that lasted 7 days.... when my period only last for 3.... i just said the pink part. okay we need you to pee in a cup... which i did by the nurse request. i go back in the room afterwards to be greeted by the doctor.... ummm okay... as you know i was suppose to have my paps as well... she say. i can't do the paps. i say why she says i don't wan to hurt the baby........ what !!!!!!!!!!! she says i need to give you blood work..... i say as a reflex well my hpt's where negative.... i had to say something.... she says well i'm not doing the paps til we do the blood work...... and i want you to have a ultra sound..... blood work when i wake up... i just went to my second job after running a round with hubby... oh yeah ultrasound and back to the doctor's on Tues.


----------



## christylove

sorry that it is a re post... i didn't want to write it 4 different times...here a update i'm spotting again....every time i press hard on my stomach i spot. i just pray that if this isn't a healthy pregnancy i never have to suffer this again,,,, I still trust God!!!!!! no matter what!!!! not even the tears i cry right now can stop me from trusting him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats, Beauty!

Glad to hear Malcolm is walking, mrskcbrown! 

Completingus, That is great that your stepfather is doing better.

Christy, I am praying that all is well. I spotted all throughout my first trimester.


----------



## Mrs. October

Oh christy - congrats on your BFP! However I know how terrifying it can be when you are spotting early on in your pregnancy. I have heard this is very common and doesn't always mean something is wrong. I had some spotting when I was around 6 weeks pregnant with Alexis...lasted maybe a week and a half and then went away. All was fine with her and I made it to 24 weeks before PROM got me. And the early bleeding had absolutely nothing to do with my loss either...so try not to fret too much. Hopefully all will be sorted out on Tuesday.


----------



## HisGrace

Beauty2 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Apparently, my assumption was WAY off....once again! Yesterday I got a :bfp: on a Wondfo IC (two faint IC's) at 10dpo and confirmed by a digi today (11dpo).
> 
> I want to thank all of you ladies for your support! You all are sooooo wonderful and I look forward to seeing everyone with a bfp in the very near future! :hugs:
> 
> Keep the faith! God is sooo good!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please go read my journal entry today for my mild symptom spotting this cycle, things I did this month, bd'ing dates, and review my chart. I think the preseed was a big help!
> 
> I give GOD *ALL *the glory and honor for his mercy!!! Thank you, Jesus!!!
> 
> I'll be sticking around because I want to see you all achieve success in getting those bfp's this cycle!! Good luck and LOADS of baby :dust: to you!!!! Can't wait to see those bfp's!!! You're all in my prayers!!!

Congratulations!!! :) 



christylove said:


> sorry that it is a re post... i didn't want to write it 4 different times...here a update i'm spotting again....every time i press hard on my stomach i spot. i just pray that if this isn't a healthy pregnancy i never have to suffer this again,,,, I still trust God!!!!!! no matter what!!!! not even the tears i cry right now can stop me from trusting him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm praying that all goes well for you christylove. :hug:


----------



## MssTeach13

Christylove- First and foremost, congratulations on the pregnancy! Like you said, trust in the Lord and he will give you strength. I am praying for you that all goes well and that you get some much needed answers.


----------



## christylove

thanks ladies.....still spotting and still holding out hope..... i got to the place where to do the blood work and they where closed ;( so i have to go bright in earily in the morning.... i could not get up this morning.... i was even late to work....


----------



## Beauty2

christylove said:


> thanks ladies.....still spotting and still holding out hope..... i got to the place where to do the blood work and they where closed ;( so i have to go bright in earily in the morning.... i could not get up this morning.... i was even late to work....

Congratulations on your bfp!!! YAY!!! :bfp: I hope the spotting stops soon and you and baby have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! Keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## Chiles

Congrats christy!!!! Hope everything goes good at the doc! *sticky vibes* and a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## christylove

tonights test no looking to good. yet the line on my belly is def. getting darker. or my eyes are still playing tricks on me. answers comming soon.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







111025_0002.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 11









111025_0008.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 4









111025_0012.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## christylove

Beauty2 said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies.....still spotting and still holding out hope..... i got to the place where to do the blood work and they where closed ;( so i have to go bright in earily in the morning.... i could not get up this morning.... i was even late to work....
> 
> Congratulations on your bfp!!! YAY!!! :bfp: I hope the spotting stops soon and you and baby have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! Keep us posted!! :hugs:Click to expand...

well no spotting today :thumbup:


----------



## christylove

Chiles said:


> Congrats christy!!!! Hope everything goes good at the doc! *sticky vibes* and a happy and healthy 9 months!

thank you :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

christylove said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies.....still spotting and still holding out hope..... i got to the place where to do the blood work and they where closed ;( so i have to go bright in earily in the morning.... i could not get up this morning.... i was even late to work....
> 
> Congratulations on your bfp!!! YAY!!! :bfp: I hope the spotting stops soon and you and baby have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! Keep us posted!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well no spotting today :thumbup:Click to expand...

Great!!! :happydance: Don't trust the IC's take a digi. My IC's are still very faint but I got a digi back at 11dpo.


----------



## christylove

Beauty2 said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies.....still spotting and still holding out hope..... i got to the place where to do the blood work and they where closed ;( so i have to go bright in earily in the morning.... i could not get up this morning.... i was even late to work....
> 
> Congratulations on your bfp!!! YAY!!! :bfp: I hope the spotting stops soon and you and baby have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! Keep us posted!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well no spotting today :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Great!!! :happydance: Don't trust the IC's take a digi. My IC's are still very faint but I got a digi back at 11dpo.Click to expand...

waiting on blood work so i know without a doubt


----------



## ready4onemore

Christy, I pray all goes well with you.


----------



## FutureMommie

Christy, fx for you hun!


----------



## christylove

thanks ladies.... i'm like God is in contol..... if this is it great if not well okay..... i will praise him threw it all...... thank you all for letting me post and allowing me to share what i have been going threw...... it has helped me more than you know.... the last time i was pregnant i didn't find out til i was 3 months.... going threw everything that i am now.... lost it at 14 weeks... i blamed the car accident at 13 weeks... this shows me that there is a issue that i need to pray and stand fast on God's word....i will be glad if everything works out and i have a healthy baby, but i won't be sad if it doesn't


----------



## Mrs. October

christy - glad to hear the spotting stopped. Keeping my fingers crossed for positive results from your blood test.

AFM: Nothing new really - I should be o'ing around the end of this week/early next week. Hubby will unfortunately be out of town this weekend though so I dunno what that will do for our chances of catching the eggy <sigh>. I'm just ready for my BFP already - this trying every month is becoming exhausting.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone! Love ya!


----------



## Beauty2

Mrs. October said:


> christy - glad to hear the spotting stopped. Keeping my fingers crossed for positive results from your blood test.
> 
> AFM: Nothing new really - I should be o'ing around the end of this week/early next week. Hubby will unfortunately be out of town this weekend though so I dunno what that will do for our chances of catching the eggy <sigh>. I'm just ready for my BFP already - this trying every month is becoming exhausting.

Have you tried preseed? Might help for the :spermy: to get up there and so they can wait for the eggy.


----------



## FutureMommie

Christy- any news on the blood work results or did I totally miss it?


----------



## christylove

bfn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

christylove said:


> bfn!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## FutureMommie

christylove said:


> bfn!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

christylove said:


> bfn!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: I was really hoping you were pregnant. Were they able to tell you why your cycle has been so long?


----------



## Mrs. October

christylove said:


> bfn!!!!!!!!!

UGH!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! I'm so sorry hun...that totally sucks! Have you gotten any answers that could help explain why no AF?


----------



## Mrs. October

Beauty2 said:


> Mrs. October said:
> 
> 
> christy - glad to hear the spotting stopped. Keeping my fingers crossed for positive results from your blood test.
> 
> AFM: Nothing new really - I should be o'ing around the end of this week/early next week. Hubby will unfortunately be out of town this weekend though so I dunno what that will do for our chances of catching the eggy <sigh>. I'm just ready for my BFP already - this trying every month is becoming exhausting.
> 
> Have you tried preseed? Might help for the :spermy: to get up there and so they can wait for the eggy.Click to expand...

Hmmm...I haven't tried it but I saw it in CVS the other day. I may just pick it up tomorrow and make sure hubby and I DTD before he leaves for the weekend.


----------



## Beauty2

christylove said:


> bfn!!!!!!!!!

I'm so sorry, hun!!! :hugs: I hope they were able to give you some answers about your cycle.


----------



## mrsine

christylove said:


> bfn!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

christylove said:


> bfn!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## christylove

thank you ladies :) i have another doctor's appointment on tuesday.... hopefully i'll get answer. yesturday i just popped up. so she wasn't prepared for me... i needed to know. my hubby is like thats okay baby we can start back trying right now lol!!!!!!! his faith pushes my faith to grow :) i think tuesday i'll get something to rush af visit....... again thank you ladies :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

christylove said:


> thank you ladies :) i have another doctor's appointment on tuesday.... hopefully i'll get answer. yesturday i just popped up. so she wasn't prepared for me... i needed to know. my hubby is like thats okay baby we can start back trying right now lol!!!!!!! his faith pushes my faith to grow :) i think tuesday i'll get something to rush af visit....... again thank you ladies :)

Sorry to hear this. I pray that you find all the answers to what is going on!:hugs:


----------



## lilyrose13

christylove said:


> thank you ladies :) i have another doctor's appointment on tuesday.... hopefully i'll get answer. yesturday i just popped up. so she wasn't prepared for me... i needed to know. my hubby is like thats okay baby we can start back trying right now lol!!!!!!! his faith pushes my faith to grow :) i think tuesday i'll get something to rush af visit....... again thank you ladies :)

I'm sorry Christy!:hugs: Please make your appointment so that they have no excuse not to be prepared, and spend enough time with you answering all your questions,and get to the bottom of this. Rooting for you girl and praying for you.


----------



## Chiles

lilyrose13 said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> thank you ladies :) i have another doctor's appointment on tuesday.... hopefully i'll get answer. yesturday i just popped up. so she wasn't prepared for me... i needed to know. my hubby is like thats okay baby we can start back trying right now lol!!!!!!! his faith pushes my faith to grow :) i think tuesday i'll get something to rush af visit....... again thank you ladies :)
> 
> I am sorry for your lost, Stay strong. It will happen...:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## CajunCoco

Hey Ladies,
TTC for a little over a year. Glad to know I'm not the only one. New to the forum but feel this will be so great for me. Sometimes people just don't understand how stressful this can be.

Sending BABY DUST!!!


----------



## Mzladyk

Welcome to BNB Cajuncoo!


----------



## Mrs. October

Welcome to the group CajunCoco!


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome CajunCoo!


----------



## chocbunni01

hey ladies, its been awhile since ive been on. my goal was to lose some weight before ttc again. i have managed to lose 24 pounds thus far. currently i am experiencing some odd spotting and went and bout a digi test. not as smart as i thought because it says see leaflet. :haha: i took the test out the result compartment and i do see two lines but it may be an error


----------



## ready4onemore

chocbunni01 said:


> hey ladies, its been awhile since ive been on. my goal was to lose some weight before ttc again. i have managed to lose 24 pounds thus far. currently i am experiencing some odd spotting and went and bout a digi test. not as smart as i thought because it says see leaflet. :haha: i took the test out the result compartment and i do see two lines but it may be an error

Test again with a different test. I am hoping you got your BFP.


----------



## HisGrace

chocbunni01 said:


> hey ladies, its been awhile since ive been on. my goal was to lose some weight before ttc again. i have managed to lose 24 pounds thus far. currently i am experiencing some odd spotting and went and bout a digi test. not as smart as i thought because it says see leaflet. :haha: i took the test out the result compartment and i do see two lines but it may be an error

Congrats on your weight loss. I agree with ready4onemore, take another test. Can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## Mrs. October

Ooooh chocbunni - you've got to take another test. Congrats on the weight loss - 24 pounds is AMAZING. I am also on a quest to shed some pounds. Have been working out consistently the last couple weeks; haven't seen any changes yet but I am hoping to keep the momentum going.


----------



## chocbunni01

Mrs. October said:


> Ooooh chocbunni - you've got to take another test. Congrats on the weight loss - 24 pounds is AMAZING. I am also on a quest to shed some pounds. Have been working out consistently the last couple weeks; haven't seen any changes yet but I am hoping to keep the momentum going.

this morning the darn digi said the same thing. im officially annoyed. weight loss is really tricky for me especially :haha: i had to do some serious restrictions in order to get where i am and exercise like a mad woman. i am here for support if you like :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

chocbunni01 said:


> Mrs. October said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh chocbunni - you've got to take another test. Congrats on the weight loss - 24 pounds is AMAZING. I am also on a quest to shed some pounds. Have been working out consistently the last couple weeks; haven't seen any changes yet but I am hoping to keep the momentum going.
> 
> this morning the darn digi said the same thing. im officially annoyed. weight loss is really tricky for me especially :haha: i had to do some serious restrictions in order to get where i am and exercise like a mad woman. i am here for support if you like :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sorry you got the same stupid message...Ugh! :hugs: try another test. I hope you get that bfp!!!


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies just left the doctors.... All my test came back good. We are now testing for polysystic ovaries. Sorry spelled that wrong. There is no indication that it is that because my last ultrasound where good. That was june. Im going on birth control and i too can stand to loose a few pounds. Thank you all for yor prayers and good words


----------



## Beauty2

christylove said:


> Hi ladies just left the doctors.... All my test came back good. We are now testing for polysystic ovaries. Sorry spelled that wrong. There is no indication that it is that because my last ultrasound where good. That was june. Im going on birth control and i too can stand to loose a few pounds. Thank you all for yor prayers and good words

Whoohoo!!!! :wohoo: Thank you, Jesus, that everything came back great!!! I hope the next test is just as good. Please keep us updated!! Good luck on the bc and I hope all this mess brings you a bfp!!! FXD!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

christylove said:


> Hi ladies just left the doctors.... All my test came back good. We are now testing for polysystic ovaries. Sorry spelled that wrong. There is no indication that it is that because my last ultrasound where good. That was june. Im going on birth control and i too can stand to loose a few pounds. Thank you all for yor prayers and good words

That's great! :thumbup:


----------



## christylove

thanks ladies....... guess what cd 1 :) no spotting.... aunt flo...... to bad i didn't get the bc today. she wanted to wait for the utlrasound results from my other doctor that i had back in june.... oh well..... God is still in control!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. How are you all? I am doing well.

@rdy: Im so happy to see your ticker!!!

@christy: I have PCOS so I know what you are dealing with. If you have PCOS, you dont have to take birth control to correct it. So many Drs tell us that but there are other ways to help with PCOS. 

AFM, I have been NTNP since JoJo (thats my nickname for Malcolm) was born. I did have a cycle last month and usually my Af comes about 33-34 days later. I didnt get it yesterday but I often skip periods with my PCOS and I havent been taking my metformin as regularly as I should. I dont think I am preggo because I am not having any symptoms except bleeding gums but then that could be anything:shrug:. So I guess Ill test just to rule it out and then after I get a cycle I am going to start charting again. We are going to try for number 3 and then thats it:dohh:. I dont know if I can do many more sleepless nights with a baby. My son is still waking about 2am for his feedings.


I am so happy for you all and praying for healthy babies all across the board!:hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies. How are you all? I am doing well.
> 
> @rdy: Im so happy to see your ticker!!!
> 
> @christy: I have PCOS so I know what you are dealing with. If you have PCOS, you dont have to take birth control to correct it. So many Drs tell us that but there are other ways to help with PCOS.
> 
> AFM, I have been NTNP since JoJo (thats my nickname for Malcolm) was born. I did have a cycle last month and usually my Af comes about 33-34 days later. I didnt get it yesterday but I often skip periods with my PCOS and I havent been taking my metformin as regularly as I should. I dont think I am preggo because I am not having any symptoms except bleeding gums but then that could be anything:shrug:. So I guess Ill test just to rule it out and then after I get a cycle I am going to start charting again. We are going to try for number 3 and then thats it:dohh:. I dont know if I can do many more sleepless nights with a baby. My son is still waking about 2am for his feedings.
> 
> 
> I am so happy for you all and praying for healthy babies all across the board!:hugs:

OMG, Ready!!! I did not know you were preggo!!!! How did I miss this???? UGH!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!!! YAY!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

I've been meaning to go stalk your journal...and I missed the big news! :dohh: I suck!!! :dohh:


----------



## CeeDee

Good luck with TTC, mrskcbrown.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I hope I am not late but did "InLuv" have her baby girl yet?


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> I hope I am not late but did "InLuv" have her baby girl yet?

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Sams mummy

Hi ladies, I just found this thread and thank the Lord I did, seems very encouraging and supportive. I've been ttc#2 for a few months and praying this month is our month. However I will not be too disheartened as I know God always has a plan for the best.

Will be testing after AF is due (11th nov) to avoid any dissapointments and confusion and take it from there.

I hope all of you are well, baby dust to those who are trying and healthy pregnanciies to those who are expecting


----------



## ready4onemore

Sams mummy said:


> Hi ladies, I just found this thread and thank the Lord I did, seems very encouraging and supportive. I've been ttc#2 for a few months and praying this month is our month. However I will not be too disheartened as I know God always has a plan for the best.
> 
> Will be testing after AF is due (11th nov) to avoid any dissapointments and confusion and take it from there.
> 
> I hope all of you are well, baby dust to those who are trying and healthy pregnanciies to those who are expecting

Welcome and I hope you get your BFP really soon.


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> I hope I am not late but did "InLuv" have her baby girl yet?


HI All....
Funny you ask mrskcbrown... My water broke at 3:30 a.m. on Halloween morning. I was in big denial about delivering her on this date. I soon got over it and had no choice. Around 7 hours and two pushes later, I gave birth to a baby girl "Phoenix Alexia" 

Tired, healing, and fresh out of the hospital. Other than that i'm good.

My journey here has been wonderful and full of genuine support. I must say that a new journey is beginning for me and I will be very focused on her and helping my older children adjust:dohh:. I am also 7 weeks away from my master's degree completion and must focus on studying as well. Busy, busy, busy....

Unfortunately, I have REALLY decided to jump of the TTC wagon I and wish all of you lovelies nothing but the best :hugs:


----------



## Sams mummy

Thanks ready4onemore:wave: I hope I do

Hope your having a happy healthy pregnancy


----------



## mrskcbrown

InLuv2 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I hope I am not late but did "InLuv" have her baby girl yet?
> 
> 
> HI All....
> Funny you ask mrskcbrown... My water broke at 3:30 a.m. on Halloween morning. I was in big denial about delivering her on this date. I soon got over it and had no choice. Around 7 hours and two pushes later, I gave birth to a baby girl "Phoenix Alexia"
> 
> Tired, healing, and fresh out of the hospital. Other than that i'm good.
> 
> My journey here has been wonderful and full of genuine support. I must say that a new journey is beginning for me and I will be very focused on her and helping my older children adjust:dohh:. I am also 7 weeks away from my master's degree completion and must focus on studying as well. Busy, busy, busy....
> 
> Unfortunately, I have REALLY decided to jump of the TTC wagon I and wish all of you lovelies nothing but the best :hugs:Click to expand...

CONGRATS! Welcome to another 2011 baby!:happydance::happydance:

We will miss you!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sams mummy said:


> Hi ladies, I just found this thread and thank the Lord I did, seems very encouraging and supportive. I've been ttc#2 for a few months and praying this month is our month. However I will not be too disheartened as I know God always has a plan for the best.
> 
> Will be testing after AF is due (11th nov) to avoid any dissapointments and confusion and take it from there.
> 
> I hope all of you are well, baby dust to those who are trying and healthy pregnanciies to those who are expecting

Welcome. I pray you get your BFP soon!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Mskbrown, I love your new profile pic. He looks more like you on that pic.


----------



## floppyears

Congrats InLuv :) beautiful name


----------



## floppyears

Welcome Sams mummy


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome, Sams mummy!

INluv, Congrats! I can&#8217;t wait to see pics of your little one. I love her name!


----------



## Sams mummy

Thank you ladies, much appreciated


----------



## Mrs. October

Welcome Sams mummy.

Congrat, congrats, congrats Inluv2!

AFM: It seems the witch may have got me a week early. Got up this morning to pee, wiped and saw red on the tissue....grrrrr. I was REALLY hoping she would stay away this month! Kind of suck cause my birthday is tomorrow so it puts a damper on everything as I was hoping this would be my month. Oh well - I guess the only thing I can be thankful for is the fact that my cycles seem to be getting shorter and shorter each month so hopefully that means that it won't be long before I O again.


----------



## HisGrace

Mrs. October said:


> Welcome Sams mummy.
> 
> Congrat, congrats, congrats Inluv2!
> 
> AFM: It seems the witch may have got me a week early. Got up this morning to pee, wiped and saw red on the tissue....grrrrr. I was REALLY hoping she would stay away this month! Kind of suck cause my birthday is tomorrow so it puts a damper on everything as I was hoping this would be my month. Oh well - I guess the only thing I can be thankful for is the fact that my cycles seem to be getting shorter and shorter each month so hopefully that means that it won't be long before I O again.

A whole week early? Maybe it's IB. Is it still there?


----------



## Mrs. October

Not sure - I don't want to symptom spot. I'll know for sure if it gets heavier by tomorrow. I am having some slight cramps though similar to when AF is here so I'm thinking it's probably her.


----------



## MssTeach13

Just stopping by to say hello ladies! I hope all is well! 

Congrats Inluv on your little one! I loooove her name! So cute!! Also, congrats on your upcoming Masters! 

Also, welcome to the new members... and did I miss a BFP? If I did, I apologize and just would like to congratulate you ready4onemore! Love it!

AFM, just been relaxing this TWW. Not doing any temping, taking herbs... may be getting into NTNP after this cycle as I am making some life changes. 

Anyway, I miss everyone and I hope you have a great work week ahead!


----------



## christylove

Good morning all :) welcome newbies :) hope all is well. God bless!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christylove

InLuv2 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I hope I am not late but did "InLuv" have her baby girl yet?
> 
> 
> HI All....
> Funny you ask mrskcbrown... My water broke at 3:30 a.m. on Halloween morning. I was in big denial about delivering her on this date. I soon got over it and had no choice. Around 7 hours and two pushes later, I gave birth to a baby girl "Phoenix Alexia"
> 
> Tired, healing, and fresh out of the hospital. Other than that i'm good.
> 
> My journey here has been wonderful and full of genuine support. I must say that a new journey is beginning for me and I will be very focused on her and helping my older children adjust:dohh:. I am also 7 weeks away from my master's degree completion and must focus on studying as well. Busy, busy, busy....
> 
> Unfortunately, I have REALLY decided to jump of the TTC wagon I and wish all of you lovelies nothing but the best :hugs:Click to expand...

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :):hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

I haven't been on here in a while but welcome to all the newbies! 

Congrat to InLuv! 

I hope you guys are doing great!


----------



## MssTeach13

Happy Belated Birthday Mrs. October!


----------



## Mrs. October

Thanks MssTeach!

Well quick update from me. I have decided to start charting my temps. My cycles have gone from a very consistent 28 days when we started TTC in July to 22 days. I am trying not to be alarmed but I think it would help if I had a better sense of what's going on with my body and when I am O'ing and I think temping will help me do that. I'm just hoping that it's not as complicated as it seems.


----------



## mrskcbrown

floppyears said:


> Welcome Sams mummy

Congrats on your new pregnancy floppyears!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## christylove

MssTeach13 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Mrs. October!

oh snap hHAPPY BE LATED BIRTHDAY :)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladykay

Hello everyone, 
I've been on here quite a few times but I just joined last night. My hubby and I are TTC after the doc told me I had 3 fibroids right behind my cervix and pushing up against my uterus. It was not the news I wanted to hear as my husband and I just got married in Aug. 2011. We came to grips about this and decided to start ttc. It's only been one month but I would like a TTC buddy and I want to learn more about tracking my cycle and knowing when I ovulate. Anyone want to share some wisdom and advice with me please link up with me.


----------



## Beauty2

*Inluv *&#8211; HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I hope you are enjoying your new little buddle of joy!!! 

*Sams Mummy *&#8211; Welcome!! Good luck testing on Saturday. I hope you get your bfp!! And what a cute pic of the baby in your avatar. Makes me giggle&#8230;.how cute! 

*Mrskcbrown* &#8211; Awww, your son is getting so big. He&#8217;s adorable! Good luck TTC # 3. I hope you don&#8217;t have to play that game for long! 

*Floppyears* &#8211; congrats on your bfp!!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!! YAY!!! 

*MssTeach* &#8211; Good luck in the TWW! I hope you get your bfp! 

*MrsOctober* &#8211; Happy Belated Birthday! :flower: my first cycle temping I got my bfp. I woke up multiple times a night and I rarely got 3+ hours of sleep to do a proper temp. I used a temp adjuster to help me on those days I thought my temp wasn&#8217;t accurate. I could send you the link if you&#8217;re interested or you can google it. Good luck! I hope you get that bfp!! 

*LadyKay *&#8211; Welcome!!! I&#8217;m so sorry to hear your terrible news! :hugs: I hope in spite of this news I hope you and your OH get that beautiful bfp! Congratulations on being newlyweds!! 

*AFM *&#8211; Morning sickness is starting to kick in and I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s getting better or worse. Some days I&#8217;m fine and others (like today) I&#8217;m struggling to keep my food down. Still not many symptoms except for very irritated nips. I have a scan scheduled for next Friday the 18th. That's also OH's birthday so she to be an interesting day. I hope all goes well. 

I&#8217;m so sorry to those who got a visit from that ugly witch! :hugs: it&#8217;s a wonder how any of us ever got here. I know this TTC thing is very hard!! Keep your head up! Keep trying! You&#8217;ll do it!! :thumbup: And Happy and Healthy 9 months to the bfp ladies!!! I hope MS doesn&#8217;t get you too.


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome ladykay, There are a few ladies on here going through the same thing. Hopefully, you can find your buddy and BFP.

Mrs October, I hope all goes well with the charting. It should help you understand your cycles.

Mrskcbrown, I love your new avatar. He such a sweet sleeping baby.

Beauty2, Sorry MS is so sporadic. I still have it mildy throughout the day.

Christlove and Futuremommie, Hello, hope your week is going well.

AFM, I scheduled my anamoly scan for Nov 22. I can't wait to find out :pink: or :blue: although hubby doesn't want to know.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ladykay said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've been on here quite a few times but I just joined last night. My hubby and I are TTC after the doc told me I had 3 fibroids right behind my cervix and pushing up against my uterus. It was not the news I wanted to hear as my husband and I just got married in Aug. 2011. We came to grips about this and decided to start ttc. It's only been one month but I would like a TTC buddy and I want to learn more about tracking my cycle and knowing when I ovulate. Anyone want to share some wisdom and advice with me please link up with me.

Welcome. I pray that your TTC journey is not long. Ask anything you want, we are all willing to help! I too, am TTC but number 3. Ive had issues conceiving both....But God, so I know anything is possible!:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Thanks for the congrats sisters it's appreciated. Forgive me not properly announcing. My life has drastically changed from working to full time home schooling and pregnant. I'm 11 weeks 3 days #5 all glory to God :).

I pray all is well with everyone


----------



## floppyears

LadyKay Welcome :)


----------



## libra1018

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to the boards so I just wanted to stop in and say hello. My bf and I have been I guess u would say not trying but not preventing for a few months. Now I'm ready to buckle down and get serious with TTC.


----------



## ladykay

Thanks everyone! I've been reading up on when I'm supposed to ovulate so hopefully this next cycle I will learn how to find my fertile days! I think the most important thing for me to remember is to relax and stop worrying. 
mrskcbrown...you are absolutely right...But God!


----------



## ready4onemore

libra1018 said:



> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new to the boards so I just wanted to stop in and say hello. My bf and I have been I guess u would say not trying but not preventing for a few months. Now I'm ready to buckle down and get serious with TTC.

Welcome!! you will find these lady are great encouragements and help.


----------



## floppyears

Hi Libra, welcome :)


----------



## MssTeach13

Welcome libra1018 and ladykay! Sending lots of :babydust: your way! 


I'm out for this cycle, af has shown her ugly face! lol


----------



## Mrs. October

Grrrr...MssTeach that ole witch always comes uninvited.

Welcome ladykay and libra. This is a great group of women but hopefully you won't be here too long!


----------



## libra1018

thanks for the welcome. I have a question for you ladies, what are some things you're doing to improve/increase your cm? I've read something as simple as drinking more water could help. Right now I only drink a bottle a day (bad I know but I dislike water) I'm thinking about increasing my water intake or trying mucinex


----------



## ready4onemore

I have heard to drink orange juice can help too.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, I have been MIA!! My 1st cycle was a bust. More excited about this cycle because my RE will be aggressive and monitoring me. I think I may need the trigger this time around.


----------



## ladykay

MssTeach13 said:


> Welcome libra1018 and ladykay! Sending lots of :babydust: your way!
> 
> 
> I'm out for this cycle, af has shown her ugly face! lol

Thanks for the welcome!
It's odd to say I'm waiting for AF to show her face so that I can know when I'm ovulating! Stopped bc pills last month and now I'm all off. I got two BFN in the past two weeks so I don't know where she is. :shrug: Probably off visiting some unsuspecting, upset woman out there. I'm patiently waiting....


----------



## HisGrace

ladykay said:


> MssTeach13 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome libra1018 and ladykay! Sending lots of :babydust: your way!
> 
> 
> I'm out for this cycle, af has shown her ugly face! lol
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> It's odd to say I'm waiting for AF to show her face so that I can know when I'm ovulating! Stopped bc pills last month and now I'm all off. I got two BFN in the past two weeks so I don't know where she is. :shrug: *Probably off visiting some unsuspecting, upset woman out there.* I'm patiently waiting....Click to expand...

Yeah, she's at my house right now. LOL


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey just popping in to check on you lovlies! I hope everyone is great.


----------



## christylove

CeeDee said:


> Welcome ladykay, There are a few ladies on here going through the same thing. Hopefully, you can find your buddy and BFP.
> 
> Mrs October, I hope all goes well with the charting. It should help you understand your cycles.
> 
> Mrskcbrown, I love your new avatar. He such a sweet sleeping baby.
> 
> Beauty2, Sorry MS is so sporadic. I still have it mildy throughout the day.
> 
> Christlove and Futuremommie, Hello, hope your week is going well.
> 
> AFM, I scheduled my anamoly scan for Nov 22. I can't wait to find out :pink: or :blue: although hubby doesn't want to know.



Thank you yep all is well.... not charting, testing, or stressing this month :)


----------



## christylove

welcome all newbies..... 
seems like i've been gone for ever lol!!!!!!! 
well i'm back and can't wait to get to know you all :)


----------



## ladykay

I knew she was out bothering somebody! Still waiting...:coffee:


----------



## Canada8

Wow I just found this thread! May I join even though I recently got my bfp?


----------



## HisGrace

Canada8 said:


> Wow I just found this thread! May I join even though I recently got my bfp?

:wave: Welcome! And congratulations on your BFP.


----------



## Canada8

Hi Jehovah grace!! Thank you! I love your bible quote!


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome Canada8!


----------



## ladykay

JehovahsGrace said:


> Canada8 said:
> 
> 
> Wow I just found this thread! May I join even though I recently got my bfp?
> 
> :wave: Welcome! And congratulations on your BFP.Click to expand...

I just got accepted to the club and now I extend a warm welcome to you Canada8! Congratulations!:hi:


----------



## christylove

welcome Canada8 :)
Hi ladykay :)


----------



## Chiles

I'M EXPECTING!!! I know, I know, Its Crazy. Isnt it? I cant believe it myself.. I was not going to put it on here but wanted to make it official .. I mean who would have guessed, that We're Expecting! Yes its official.. WE ARE EXPECTING THANKSGIVING in a week and CHRISTMAS in just over 6 weeks!!! Just wanted to lighten the mood!!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats, Chile! That is fantastic!


----------



## christylove

Congrats chiles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canada8

Congrats!!! That's great!


----------



## Chiles

Oh no I am not pregnant!!!!! it was a joke that my friend got me with earlier. Sorry ladies!!! Now that u know read it again.


----------



## CeeDee

You got me!


----------



## libra1018

LOL you got me too. When I read it the first time I thought you were just happy to find out you were pregnant so close to the holidays


----------



## Chiles

LOL!!!! Sorry ladies!!!!!


----------



## Canada8

Lol I get it......


----------



## Mrs. October

Chiles said:


> I'M EXPECTING!!! I know, I know, Its Crazy. Isnt it? I cant believe it myself.. I was not going to put it on here but wanted to make it official .. I mean who would have guessed, that We're Expecting! Yes its official.. WE ARE EXPECTING THANKSGIVING in a week and CHRISTMAS in just over 6 weeks!!! Just wanted to lighten the mood!!!!

LOL! You did get me with that one.


----------



## MssTeach13

Canada8 said:


> Wow I just found this thread! May I join even though I recently got my bfp?

Welcome and congrats on your bfp Canada! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## MssTeach13

Chiles said:


> I'M EXPECTING!!! I know, I know, Its Crazy. Isnt it? I cant believe it myself.. I was not going to put it on here but wanted to make it official .. I mean who would have guessed, that We're Expecting! Yes its official.. WE ARE EXPECTING THANKSGIVING in a week and CHRISTMAS in just over 6 weeks!!! Just wanted to lighten the mood!!!!

LOL! That is cute!! (I am especially excited about this good week off for Turkey Day!! :wohoo: soooo necessary lol)


----------



## libra1018

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone recommend some inexpensive OPK's (preferably under $20) that work well? I'm trying to save as much $$ as I can until after the holidays are over.


----------



## ready4onemore

libra1018 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone recommend some inexpensive OPK's (preferably under $20) that work well? I'm trying to save as much $$ as I can until after the holidays are over.

Try amazon.com. They have some pretty inexpensive ones on there.


----------



## ladykay

Hey ladies, 
It's been a very busy week but as the days went on I noticed that AF never came. I took a home pregnancy test, well more like 3 home pregnancy tests and I got 3 BFP's! My hubby and I were so shocked! It's been a whirlwind for us in the past month after the doc telling us we may have a difficult time conceiving. We quickly decided to stop taking bc and to our amazement it happened our first month! I was starting to just learn when I ovulate! I feel so very blessed as I know so many women have a difficult time. I just pray that I will not have any complications with these fibroids. I've already been cramping non-stop so my worrying has escalated beyond measure. I just wanted to share what's been going on with me. I hope everyone else is well!


----------



## HisGrace

ladykay said:


> Hey ladies,
> It's been a very busy week but as the days went on I noticed that AF never came. I took a home pregnancy test, well more like 3 home pregnancy tests and I got 3 BFP's! My hubby and I were so shocked! It's been a whirlwind for us in the past month after the doc telling us we may have a difficult time conceiving. We quickly decided to stop taking bc and to our amazement it happened our first month! I was starting to just learn when I ovulate! I feel so very blessed as I know so many women have a difficult time. I just pray that I will not have any complications with these fibroids. I've already been cramping non-stop so my worrying has escalated beyond measure. I just wanted to share what's been going on with me. I hope everyone else is well!

Wow! Congratulations!!! :happydance: Happy and Healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## Mrs. October

WOW! Congrats ladykay!


----------



## ladykay

Thanks ladies!


----------



## floppyears

Congrats ladykay :)


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

What a blessing ladykay! Congrats!:hugs:


----------



## ladykay

Thanks FloppyEars, DBZ34, and MrsKCBrown! I'm so happy but I'm so scared at the same time! I'm looking forward to all the exciting things getting ready to happen but I am so overwhelmed at the same time. I really didn't expect to get pregnant so soon. I'm hoping and praying everything goes well.


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats ladykay!


----------



## MssTeach13

ladykay said:


> Hey ladies,
> It's been a very busy week but as the days went on I noticed that AF never came. I took a home pregnancy test, well more like 3 home pregnancy tests and I got 3 BFP's! My hubby and I were so shocked! It's been a whirlwind for us in the past month after the doc telling us we may have a difficult time conceiving. We quickly decided to stop taking bc and to our amazement it happened our first month! I was starting to just learn when I ovulate! I feel so very blessed as I know so many women have a difficult time. I just pray that I will not have any complications with these fibroids. I've already been cramping non-stop so my worrying has escalated beyond measure. I just wanted to share what's been going on with me. I hope everyone else is well!

:happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

ladykay said:


> Thanks FloppyEars, DBZ34, and MrsKCBrown! I'm so happy but I'm so scared at the same time! I'm looking forward to all the exciting things getting ready to happen but I am so overwhelmed at the same time. I really didn't expect to get pregnant so soon. I'm hoping and praying everything goes well.

Congrats and just think positive and trust God.


----------



## christylove

:happydance::happydance: congrats :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I am stopping by to wish you all a very blessed Thanksgiving:happydance:! I hope you remember the things that God has blessed you with. To all that are pregnant, count it a blessing to be with child, to all who are waiting, thank God for the baby to come and your wonderful spouses and/or significant others. I am thanking God for blessing me with such a wonderful sisterhood of you all and I am thanking Him in advance for our next baby to be!! Im claiming a 2012 BFP.....if it doesnt happen sooner:thumbup:!

Hope all are well today!:hugs:


----------



## Canada8

Happy Thanksgiving to my American Ladies! I am going to Detroit this weekend to experience my first black friday! Wish me luck!

Congrads on the new BFPs!!

Ps....I am getting M/S, does anyone know any tricks that could help relieve me?


----------



## christylove

good luck with that :) people go mad for sales


----------



## ready4onemore

Canada8 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my American Ladies! I am going to Detroit this weekend to experience my first black friday! Wish me luck!
> 
> Congrads on the new BFPs!!
> 
> Ps....I am getting M/S, does anyone know any tricks that could help relieve me?

Try something with ginger (ie, gingersnaps) and/or ginger ale. It worked best for me.


----------



## Mrs. October

Canada - good luck shopping on Friday. The sales are pretty good but I just CANNOT deal with those crowds. As for morning sickness the only thing that worked for me were Sea Bands and lots of crackers.


----------



## Canada8

What are sea bands?


----------



## CeeDee

God has blessed me this year and I have so much to be thankful for. Happy Thanksgiving to all! I pray that we all see our blessing and can be thankful for those to come.

Canada8, Good luck with Black Friday! I love it. I agree with Ready for the M/S. Ginger tea, ginger ale and ginger candy. It helped me a lot.


----------



## ladykay

As I reflect on all I've been blessed with this year, graduating with my Masters Degree, getting engaged & married, becoming pregnant, and getting a new position at work...I can't help but praise God...I am blessed beyond measure! I encourage everyone trying to look forward to their harvest season, it's promised to those who believe! Happy Thanksgiving to each and every one of you ladies. Thanks for the well wishes and prayers. I will be keep everyone in my prayers as well! Much love!


----------



## christylove

God is Good all the time and all the time God is Good :)


----------



## Mrs. October

You can find Sea Bands in any major pharmacy. They're like elastic wrist bands that have a bead that you put directly on a pressure point on the underside of your wrist. I'll see if I can find a link.
https://www.sea-band.com


----------



## mrskcbrown

I too have had a blessed year! I had my wonderful blessing Malcolm Josiah in February, who we waited a loooong time for. When the Dr's said it wouldnt happen without IUI or IVF, God blessed us in His timing. His timing was the right timing. I couldnt imagine having Jo-Jo (my pet name for him:winkwink:) at any other time:cloud9:. My daughter is still a blessing and has been for the past 10 years. Each time the Drs said no you cant have a baby due to the PCOS, God showed up and showed out. God knows we want one more baby and I am confident in Him that he will deliver:happydance:! Even in the bad/sad times He is still a blessing. I lost my beloved granny Sept. 20, a day Ill never forget but I am happy because she is with Jesus, and he loaned her to me for 36 years!

I graduate in May with my Masters in Education, and my husband with his Bachelors so I have no complaints. 

So even though conception may be hard for some of us, remember all things in His timing because its perfect. 

I 'clare fo lawd his timing is perfect!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

ready4onemore said:


> Canada8 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to my American Ladies! I am going to Detroit this weekend to experience my first black friday! Wish me luck!
> 
> Congrads on the new BFPs!!
> 
> Ps....I am getting M/S, does anyone know any tricks that could help relieve me?
> 
> Try something with ginger (ie, gingersnaps) and/or ginger ale. It worked best for me.Click to expand...

And saltine crackers! They are my life-saver right now!!! Good luck at Black Friday....be careful, it could be very dangerous!!!! I hope the MS eases up for you!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

I too am thankful, I have not received my bfp yet but I am confident that I will get there and when I look back on the 4yrs (in Jan) that we have been ttc I know I will say that it was all worth it and that its perfect timing. While I wait I have to thank God for all my MANY blessing, if I had a thousand tongues I could not say thank you enough. My dh and I have great jobs, and comfy roof over our heads, clothes on our backs and so many other things. So as my 2ww comes to an end, even if af shows I am still blessed and still thankful.

I hope you lovely ladies have a wonderful THANKSgiving holiday.


----------



## christylove

I'm thankful that God has blessed us all to be here. I to have the faith to say my bfp and healthy nine months are on the way. I thank God that me and my husband are still going strong and serving him. That even with all the unsurities all my test came back good. levels a little off, but good. I thank God that he has clothed, fed,loved,and provided for us.... thank you ladies for being there for me when all i wanted to do was give up. my faith was in need of a boost when the faith on this tread said it will be okay. we may not have all got our bfp... some even suffered losses this year, but we are all still here, and God is still able... love your sister in Christ Christy Nelson


----------



## Vrainoire

:wave:Hey Ladies!!! its been a while..but I think i'm ready to get back to ttc.. I've been doing alot of :coffee:reading on Vitex and i think that i will be trying that out, I also ordered an ovulation testing device so that i'll be able to pin point when I ovulate (if the vitex has done its job). I mainly think my delay has been based on me and OH not being married but despite my young age my parents are in their early sixties if i wait too long my mother will be too old to enjoy her grandchildren, I see the way she looks at other people with their grandkids so I believe that now is the time.:smug: I hope all is well and CONGRATS on all the bfps I missed!!:hugs:


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome back Vranorie!

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! I caught a cold in addition to a few pounds. :nope:


----------



## Mzladyk

:hi:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Hope you all are having a great day! I had a wonderful Thanksgiving! My parents came in from Chicago and I really enjoyed that! Malcolm had his first Thanksgiving, and he didnt eat too much. He likes some table food but not much. He is still stuck on his similac, LOL! Two more weeks and it will be Christmas break until January 3rd! I need a break!! Looking forward to my 37th birthday and holiday in Chicago!! School, work and family is killing me:shrug:!

I pray all is well with each of you:hugs:


----------



## christylove

CD1 ladies... at least it wasn't a long cycle :)


----------



## Mrs. October

Christylove - we're in the same boat. AF got me today...hubby is away for the next week and a half so I'm not in a rush for her to leave. I'm hoping I don't miss O this month - if I do that ends my chance of being preggers this year (sigh).


----------



## Chiles

Hope you all enjoyed the holidays :)


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> Christylove - we're in the same boat. AF got me today...hubby is away for the next week and a half so I'm not in a rush for her to leave. I'm hoping I don't miss O this month - if I do that ends my chance of being preggers this year (sigh).


I HOPE YOU DON'T MISS IT EITHER :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Mrs. October said:


> Christylove - we're in the same boat. AF got me today...hubby is away for the next week and a half so I'm not in a rush for her to leave. I'm hoping I don't miss O this month - if I do that ends my chance of being preggers this year (sigh).

:hugs: I hope you don't miss it. We're hoping for a :bfp: this year too.


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hi ladies, so happy to find this group. But it's late, so I'll reply later tomorrow! I'm tired:wacko: :sleep:


----------



## ready4onemore

Anewbeginning said:


> Hi ladies, so happy to find this group. But it's late, so I'll reply later tomorrow! I'm tired:wacko: :sleep:

Welcome you find these ladies are very helpful.


----------



## Chiles

Ladies I will love to here some of your bfp stories, please tell me if it was natural or medicated! Thankks


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hello Ladies,

I was to tired to say anything last night. Just in case somebody wanted to know who I was. My name A new beginning who what I'm doing now. What's new in my life? I'm back in school(still going) got a better job. And about 3 or 4 weeks I'm getting married. So I'm back on TTC so I can know again when I'm Ov and my finance is from Nigeria. So this is new beginning for me. A new chapter. I have 2 kids now(8 and 7, boy and a girl)


----------



## ready4onemore

Chiles said:


> Ladies I will love to here some of your bfp stories, please tell me if it was natural or medicated! Thankks

Mine was natural. I had a m/c in January and an ectopic in July. With the ectopic they had to remove my left ovary and tube so I gave up. I was not temping or using anything. I told God I was going to let go and let Him take over. I had plan to do the au natural for about six months. Well after the ectopic in July I had a cycle about a week later then I had another on 28-30 later in August. So September I didn't have one and I kind of thought maybe my body was re-adjusting but nope:nope: it was our blessing.


----------



## Chiles

ready4onemore said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I will love to here some of your bfp stories, please tell me if it was natural or medicated! Thankks
> 
> Mine was natural. I had a m/c in January and an ectopic in July. With the ectopic they had to remove my left ovary and tube so I gave up. I was not temping or using anything. I told God I was going to let go and let Him take over. I had plan to do the au natural for about six months. Well after the ectopic in July I had a cycle about a week later then I had another on 28-30 later in August. So September I didn't have one and I kind of thought maybe my body was re-adjusting but nope:nope: it was our blessing.Click to expand...

Sorry about your MC, But Congrats on your new BFP and a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## FutureMommie

Ladies I've been MIA from the thread. Welcome to all the newbies! I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## christylove

smh...... af has left.......


----------



## floppyears

Anewbeginning welcome to this wonderful group of ladies :)

3 natural births no pain meds just breathing and pushing through each contraction. With short to medium labors in time. 1 c section due to the fact that baby girl heart rate was faint. OB and I decided that c section was best after monitoring her heart rate for some time. Glad we agreed as he went to get her thru the uterus the cord was loosely around her neck. I'm pregnant with 5th and have to have a scheduled c section due to the one I had with daughter. OB explained how dangerous a vbac= vaginal birth after cesarean can be. I was pregnant in Dec 2010 and m/c in Jan.


----------



## Anewbeginning

floppyears said:


> Anewbeginning welcome to this wonderful group of ladies :)
> 
> 3 natural births no pain meds just breathing and pushing through each contraction. With short to medium labors in time. 1 c section due to the fact that baby girl heart rate was faint. OB and I decided that c section was best after monitoring her heart rate for some time. Glad we agreed as he went to get her thru the uterus the cord was loosely around her neck. I'm pregnant with 5th and have to have a scheduled c section due to the one I had with daughter. OB explained how dangerous a vbac= vaginal birth after cesarean can be. I was pregnant in Dec 2010 and m/c in Jan.

Hi Floppyears :flower: I have 2 kids and they both were vaginal, but I had to be induce with both pregnancies as well. I heard that it's dangerous a vbac is. 2006 I got my Depo Pervera shot and that messed me up for a long time. When I tried to get pregnant with my ex, I couldn't because my eggs wasn't coming and also I didn't have a period(AF) for 11 months. Then when my body started to ovulate, there was a time I was pregnant and then I had a m/c. 

Now engaged and about to get married soon, and my fiance and some of the people are looking for a child from us. So after marriage I'm going to get more active with my TTC. Right now I'm just catching up on my cycles and how they run..


----------



## Mrs. October

Welcome Anewbeginning!


----------



## Anewbeginning

Mrs. October said:


> Welcome Anewbeginning!

Thank you. How are you? :flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Sorry that AF hit some of you ladies. :hugs: 

Chiles, My BFP was natural as well. I started taking supplements (folic acid, bee pollen, etc) about 6 months before TTC. I took my last BCP on May 31st and got my BFP August 7th. Now were expecting a baby girl.


----------



## christylove

Welcome Anewbeginning!


----------



## Chiles

CeeDee said:


> Sorry that AF hit some of you ladies. :hugs:
> 
> Chiles, My BFP was natural as well. I started taking supplements (folic acid, bee pollen, etc) about 6 months before TTC. I took my last BCP on May 31st and got my BFP August 7th. Now were expecting a baby girl.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you for sharing! Congrats on your baby girl!!! Any names yet?


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies! I hope all is well with you all!! :flower: 

Welcome, Anewbeginining!! Good luck this cycle!

Chiles - My bfp was natural as well. The only thing I tried was grapefruit juice and preseed. Of course, I used OPK's as well. I barely had any symptoms (check my journal for details) but maybe that's because I wasn't symptom spotting. Good luck!! I hope you get your bfp very soon!! FXD!!!


----------



## HisGrace

I just found out that another one of our friends is expecting. We're the only ones left with no kids and no bfp. I am happy for her but it just reminds me of our struggles. This is so hard but stories like the ones above really help to lift my spirits.


----------



## CeeDee

No we haven&#8217;t decided on a name yet. We definitely want to name her after someone in the family.

You are in my prayers HisGrace. Your turn will come.


----------



## christylove

hi ladies.... i am on bc for the next 3 months.....in the mean time i want to see a lot of bfp's praying for you all.......


----------



## ladykay

Welcome ANewBeginning! 
Sorry abt AF for those TTC!
Hello everyone! I miss this group of ladies! I hope everyone is doing well and staying positive out there! Trust in the Lord with all thy heart!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hello everyone!!

I'm netta married to my high-school sweetie for 4yrs together for 13 yrs. We have two children ages 4-12 yrs old. We are patiently ttc baby 3. I'm currently on met 1500 mg and I have pcos in prisoned for the last 9 yrs. We have 3 angels looking down on us. Currently I'm on cd 35 dpo 4......Idk FF said I was lol! 
it changed from my ovulation being cd17-23 to cd 29-cd 35....I'm supposed to be dpo 16 but once it moved that was it. 

Do we have any chart readers? If so.can someone look at it.

My 1st chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/393080


----------



## floppyears

Welcome Netta :)


----------



## DBZ34

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm netta married to my high-school sweetie for 4yrs together for 13 yrs. We have two children ages 4-12 yrs old. We are patiently ttc baby 3. I'm currently on met 1500 mg and I have pcos in prisoned for the last 9 yrs. We have 3 angels looking down on us. Currently I'm on cd 35 dpo 4......Idk FF said I was lol!
> it changed from my ovulation being cd17-23 to cd 29-cd 35....I'm supposed to be dpo 16 but once it moved that was it.
> 
> Do we have any chart readers? If so.can someone look at it.
> 
> My 1st chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/393080


So I think the problem is that you didn't start temping before CD17, so it wasn't able to factor that in when calculating your ovulation date. But based on what is on the chart, it's looking like FF is right about when you ovulated and it's looking good. Something might have delayed ov for you this month, like stress or something. 

I would say see how your temps go in the next 5 days or so. You're looking for the overall trend rather than individual temps. So, watch to see if your temps get higher. If they start dropping in 6-8 days, then AF might be on her way, but if they stay up or increase again and stay high...well, that's a good clue that you'll be getting a BFP. :)


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Thanks dbz34!!!!! Yes major stress for the month of November. AF was due yesterday...


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome Netta!


----------



## Chiles

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I'm netta married to my high-school sweetie for 4yrs together for 13 yrs. We have two children ages 4-12 yrs old. We are patiently ttc baby 3. I'm currently on met 1500 mg and I have pcos in prisoned for the last 9 yrs. We have 3 angels looking down on us. Currently I'm on cd 35 dpo 4......Idk FF said I was lol!
> it changed from my ovulation being cd17-23 to cd 29-cd 35....I'm supposed to be dpo 16 but once it moved that was it.
> 
> Do we have any chart readers? If so.can someone look at it.
> 
> My 1st chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/393080

Welcome Netta, My name is netta too!!! Shenetta!!!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Wow I'm Wynetta lol!


----------



## HisGrace

Welcome Netta :wave:


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hello everyone!!!

So here's praying I BD enough. Praying I didn't miss this cycle. It's hard to tell with pcos and even then the eggs has to be mature. I bd one day before and then i missed two days but played catch up the next two days.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hello everyone!!!

So here's praying I BD enough. Praying I didn't miss this cycle. It's hard to tell with pcos and even then the eggs has to be mature. I bd one day before and then i missed two days but played catch up the next two days.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

@DB34 so my temp dropped down and its day 5. Even though its still high does that mean AF is on het way. This thing is nerve wrecking I tell ya!!


----------



## ladykay

Welcome Netta! 
Sorry I can't help ya, I don't know a thing about chart reading or tracking. I barely can hang on to the thread but I'm praying for your BFP!!!


----------



## Anewbeginning

ladykay said:


> Welcome ANewBeginning!
> Sorry abt AF for those TTC!
> Hello everyone! I miss this group of ladies! I hope everyone is doing well and staying positive out there! Trust in the Lord with all thy heart!

:hugs: Thank you LadyKay. You have to trust in the LORD with all of your heart!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Chiles said:


> Ladies I will love to here some of your bfp stories, please tell me if it was natural or medicated! Thankks

Hey Chiles!:flower:

I had a natural pregnancy with both of my children. I started taking metformin for PCOS to get my 2nd child but had stopped a few months prior to getting my BFP. I had a csection with the first and a VBAC with the second...which I loved!!!! We are working towards a third and last baby now but not actively trying. We will begin actively trying and charting etc in January. It took 10 yrs in between my two children and 16 months to get second BFP. Prayerfully we wont have to wait as long.:nope:

Praying that God blesses you! and very soon!!:hugs:

Happy Holidays to you all! Jesus is the reason for the season!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome to all the new ladies. Praising God for how this thread has grown and being a blessing to us all! Praying for swift BFPs and everything in God's timing because His timing is perfect!:hugs:


----------



## ladykay

Loving the pics Mrskcbrown! 
Happy Holidays to you too. This thread is truly a gift, thanks for starting it! It's the only one I find myself coming back to. I love it!


----------



## DBZ34

Nettamommyof2 said:


> @DB34 so my temp dropped down and its day 5. Even though its still high does that mean AF is on het way. This thing is nerve wrecking I tell ya!!

No worries, AF isn't on her way just yet. Most women have a 11-14 day Luteal Phase (LP), which is the time after ovulation. Since you're only day 5, you've got plenty of time before AF shows.

The egg takes 5-7 days to make it out of your fallopian tubes and into the uterus. Then implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12DPO. And a hpt will pick up the hormones that the egg is producing 2-3 days after implantation. Your LP needs to be at least 9-10 days long to be able to get pregnant, because the egg needs at least that long to produce the hormones that tell AF to stay away. 

Temp dips during the LP are due to the amount of hormones in your body. Around 4-5DPO, there sometimes is a surge of estrogen that can make your temp dip, but it should rise again the next day, so no worries. And during your LP, your temps will rise and fall, but don't worry about the fall until after you're about 11DPO (because that's a sign of AF coming). 

A temp dip later in your cycle, around 7-9DPO is also common. Sometimes it can be an implantation dip, but sometimes it's just a hormone dip, so don't read too much into it. BUT if your temp rises again after that dip and continues to rise higher than any of your previous temps AND stays high, then it's more likely that it was an implantation dip and you could be in for a BFP soon after. :)


----------



## Beauty2

DBZ34 said:


> Nettamommyof2 said:
> 
> 
> @DB34 so my temp dropped down and its day 5. Even though its still high does that mean AF is on het way. This thing is nerve wrecking I tell ya!!
> 
> No worries, AF isn't on her way just yet. Most women have a 11-14 day Luteal Phase (LP), which is the time after ovulation. Since you're only day 5, you've got plenty of time before AF shows.
> 
> The egg takes 5-7 days to make it out of your fallopian tubes and into the uterus. Then implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12DPO. And a hpt will pick up the hormones that the egg is producing 2-3 days after implantation. Your LP needs to be at least 9-10 days long to be able to get pregnant, because the egg needs at least that long to produce the hormones that tell AF to stay away.
> 
> Temp dips during the LP are due to the amount of hormones in your body. Around 4-5DPO, there sometimes is a surge of estrogen that can make your temp dip, but it should rise again the next day, so no worries. And during your LP, your temps will rise and fall, but don't worry about the fall until after you're about 11DPO (because that's a sign of AF coming).
> 
> A temp dip later in your cycle, around 7-9DPO is also common. Sometimes it can be an implantation dip, but sometimes it's just a hormone dip, so don't read too much into it. BUT if your temp rises again after that dip and continues to rise higher than any of your previous temps AND stays high, then it's more likely that it was an implantation dip and you could be in for a BFP soon after. :)Click to expand...

Well said, DBZ34! That was an excellent and very accurate explanation! Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## ladykay

DBZ34 said:


> Nettamommyof2 said:
> 
> 
> @DB34 so my temp dropped down and its day 5. Even though its still high does that mean AF is on het way. This thing is nerve wrecking I tell ya!!
> 
> No worries, AF isn't on her way just yet. Most women have a 11-14 day Luteal Phase (LP), which is the time after ovulation. Since you're only day 5, you've got plenty of time before AF shows.
> 
> The egg takes 5-7 days to make it out of your fallopian tubes and into the uterus. Then implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12DPO. And a hpt will pick up the hormones that the egg is producing 2-3 days after implantation. Your LP needs to be at least 9-10 days long to be able to get pregnant, because the egg needs at least that long to produce the hormones that tell AF to stay away.
> 
> Temp dips during the LP are due to the amount of hormones in your body. Around 4-5DPO, there sometimes is a surge of estrogen that can make your temp dip, but it should rise again the next day, so no worries. And during your LP, your temps will rise and fall, but don't worry about the fall until after you're about 11DPO (because that's a sign of AF coming).
> 
> A temp dip later in your cycle, around 7-9DPO is also common. Sometimes it can be an implantation dip, but sometimes it's just a hormone dip, so don't read too much into it. BUT if your temp rises again after that dip and continues to rise higher than any of your previous temps AND stays high, then it's more likely that it was an implantation dip and you could be in for a BFP soon after. :)Click to expand...

I just learned sooo much! Thanks for the lesson! Now I can have an idea of what MOST of the ladies on this site are talking about! Phew!


----------



## Chiles

mrskcbrown said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I will love to here some of your bfp stories, please tell me if it was natural or medicated! Thankks
> 
> Hey Chiles!:flower:
> 
> I had a natural pregnancy with both of my children. I started taking metformin for PCOS to get my 2nd child but had stopped a few months prior to getting my BFP. I had a csection with the first and a VBAC with the second...which I loved!!!! We are working towards a third and last baby now but not actively trying. We will begin actively trying and charting etc in January. It took 10 yrs in between my two children and 16 months to get second BFP. Prayerfully we wont have to wait as long.:nope:
> 
> Praying that God blesses you! and very soon!!:hugs:
> 
> Happy Holidays to you all! Jesus is the reason for the season!Click to expand...

That is a blessing! Congrats on your 2 beautiful kids! Thanks, and comtinue to pray for me please! How long were you on metformin when you got your bfp? And what dose?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Chiles said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I will love to here some of your bfp stories, please tell me if it was natural or medicated! Thankks
> 
> Hey Chiles!:flower:
> 
> I had a natural pregnancy with both of my children. I started taking metformin for PCOS to get my 2nd child but had stopped a few months prior to getting my BFP. I had a csection with the first and a VBAC with the second...which I loved!!!! We are working towards a third and last baby now but not actively trying. We will begin actively trying and charting etc in January. It took 10 yrs in between my two children and 16 months to get second BFP. Prayerfully we wont have to wait as long.:nope:
> 
> Praying that God blesses you! and very soon!!:hugs:
> 
> Happy Holidays to you all! Jesus is the reason for the season!Click to expand...
> 
> That is a blessing! Congrats on your 2 beautiful kids! Thanks, and comtinue to pray for me please! How long were you on metformin when you got your bfp? And what dose?Click to expand...

I was on metformin about 8 months or so. I was up to 2000 a day but it was the extended release kind. I am praying for you and wishing you the best. It will happen. God doesnt give us the desire to parent and dangle it in front of our faces!!! I believe if he gave you the thought He is well able to fulfill it!!!:hugs:


----------



## Chiles

Thanks so much for the encourgement. I am on 2000mg a day as well been so for about 3 going on 4months. I know it takes time so I am being patient.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

@DBZ34 Thanks again! It actually went up and I'm happy. I know i still have time before it actually dips. But seeing high temps are exciting lmbo!! 

So these surges cause hot flashes as well? Also for the first time.since charting I experienced the dryness. Is that normal after ovulating?


----------



## DBZ34

Glad I could help! :)

The hormones can definitely cause hot flashes when they're fluctuating during your LP. But hot flashes could be a good sign, even though it's a bit early at the moment for you...I would make a note of it on your chart. If they keep up for a few more days, you may be in for some good news soon. :)

And dryness is very common after ovulation. Eventually, the CM will come back and you'll feel less dry, but it might be a few days.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Chiles said:


> Thanks so much for the encourgement. I am on 2000mg a day as well been so for about 3 going on 4months. I know it takes time so I am being patient.

Yeah I think it will happen very soon. Have you been having regular cycles with it? I think thats why met makes it easier for us to conceive. I didnt have regular cycles until I took met. Once they became predictable, I got BFP right away!


----------



## Chiles

mrskcbrown said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the encourgement. I am on 2000mg a day as well been so for about 3 going on 4months. I know it takes time so I am being patient.
> 
> Yeah I think it will happen very soon. Have you been having regular cycles with it? I think thats why met makes it easier for us to conceive. I didnt have regular cycles until I took met. Once they became predictable, I got BFP right away!Click to expand...

No I have not started af on my own since I started met. But it feels like I am this cycle. Hopefully I will :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Chiles said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the encourgement. I am on 2000mg a day as well been so for about 3 going on 4months. I know it takes time so I am being patient.
> 
> Yeah I think it will happen very soon. Have you been having regular cycles with it? I think thats why met makes it easier for us to conceive. I didnt have regular cycles until I took met. Once they became predictable, I got BFP right away!Click to expand...
> 
> No I have not started af on my own since I started met. But it feels like I am this cycle. Hopefully I will :)Click to expand...

Oh ok. WHen I take metformin, I get my cycle that same month, every time. Hopefully you will get yours this month as well!:hugs:


----------



## libra1018

Question for you ladies, does anyone know if pineapple juice is good or bad for u when ttc


----------



## DBZ34

libra1018 said:


> Question for you ladies, does anyone know if pineapple juice is good or bad for u when ttc

Pineapple juice is fine, though the fruit is probably better (especially the core)...but after ovulation. Before ovulation, it will make your cervical mucus acidic and more hostile to sperm, so it will lessen the chances of conception. 

After ovulation, pineapple fruit is good because it has an enzyme that thins the blood and helps with implantation. :) But it's not clear if pineapple juice has enough of the enzyme to make a difference...


----------



## libra1018

thanks so much, I can drink a gallon of pineapple juice in a day (its my fave juice lol) so I will be cutting back now and drink it only after ovulation.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

@DBZ34 yeah today the dryness went away. Just these pains are a killer. Ive had then before bit not to this extent. Today I charted my cp its kinda low, medium soft, cm is sticky slightly creamy, and my nips hurt like a sonofa.


Oh well still a waiting game. Someone on another site said I should see a dip again around 7-10 dpo. If it spikes up that could mean baby 3.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Oh it was you, sorry lmbo!!


----------



## Mrs. October

Hey ladies - I've been MIA for a while. Work has been keeping me busy and I have been sick for the past week as well. It's been hard to post but I do try to check in. So - the latest with me is that I am now on CD11. FF has me as O'ing on CD8 and hubby and I DTD that day so I'm really hoping we get lucky. Not sure how accurate my temps have been lately though since I have been battling a cold for the last week or so. I tried preseed and softcups as well this month - first cycle using them...although I don't know if I will continue with the softcups. Think they may have given me a UTI :( Anyways, hope everyone else is doing well and gearing up for the holidays. I went shopping for some things for my niece today - she's 8 months old. Really made me miss my baby girl...I just can't wait to have a rainbow of my own.


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies, 
I've been MIA for a while. I'm trying to get back posting. TTC has been quite the journey. I've given up several times but I know God is able. I've always wanted to be a mother and I know I'm meant to be. I was 36 in August and my hubby was 40 in Oct. We've been married for 5 years and trying to conceive for 2 years. This journey has been exhausting. The month after month disappointment was wearing me down. So I've stopped testing and going to doctors. I'm just taking it day by day and praying that God will do his thing. 

I'm really frustrated and angry a lot. Mostly because I work with some STUPID people. You wouldn't believe some of the things people have the audacity to say. Atleast 3 times a day I hear people ask What's wrong with you? When are you going to have some kids? What are you waiting on? Yesterday, I was talking to a co worker and said I'm not putting up a Christmas tree until there is a child in my house. Another lady ran over and said I know you're kidding. Aren't you almost 40. You should just give up. If you havent had kids now you shouldn't even worry about it. Get this, she also said now you know you don't want to have kids when you're 40. Stop pretending. I just kind of looked and gave a half smile. Inside I wanted to cry. I just can't believe people are so rude and insensitive.

Well ladies, I'm going to stop rambling and ranting. I just wanted to get some things off my chest.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

@prayingtogod Wow whenever and how ever god chooses to bless you woth a child is up too him. This woman has no right to comment and or judge his will. 

Now, speaking from the flesh....she ahould be glad you didnt bust her down to thw white meat for that comment. Because that is a sensitive area....enough so to fight from slapping someone. 

That happened with me and our DD. We tried natural after finding out about my pcos. Then 3 months later I was put on Met, and then I was put on clomid. We did 3 rds without success..brighter side is it helped me ovulate and regulate my periods. 

But I ended up getting pg maybe 4 months not taking clomid and the baby stopped growing. This was my 3rd and final mc.. I couldn't take it anymore. Tired of paying for tests, meds, seeing myself as a failure, doctors, and certain outsiders comments. I told my husband I was done.. sorry to fail him. He said I didnt and he was blessed that we had our DS at the time. He sais he was tired of seeing me hurting. So we prayed and then i would do my own special prayer. Asking god to heal me inside and in, asking god to forgive me forgetting who he was to me, asking god to forgive for thinking it was all in man's hands and not his, and I submitted my name body and soul. I also submitted my womb, overies, eggies to mature, fallopian tubes, and husbamd swimmers. I was still taking Met 1000 mg twice a day and at that time we had tried alittle over 4 yrs with 3 mc.

One day in Jan. My son said mommy, my aunts are pg(two sisters we pg 6.5 months apart). When are we gonna have a baby and god calls them away. I'm lonely and I need a sister to call my own. He was 7 at the time and It broke my heart I cried. My husband explqined to him if Its god will its his will...that mommy has something wrong that its hard for mommy to conceive and hold the babies long enough to born. He said okay il pray... Maybe a week latwr he came back rubbed my belly and said...spirit of god said my sister is here. Now his father wasnt home when he did this. That night my husband did the same ane said hey baby daddy loves his princess. I told him what his son said he said I was pg he dreamt it and plus the nifht we DTD he felt it in his soul.

Long story short... Two weeks later im admitted it the hospital for severe dehydration, I'm throwing up badly, losing weight, and all. I had the flu but the doxotr asked was i pg. I laughed but he said you'll be surprised at some women he has seen ended up pg after 10 yrs of ttc. He told me a few months back he had a woman 45 yrs old 3 grand kids, and was pg with twins 4 months. He gave me the test back and the said you're pg. I said okay so used to hearing I wasnt pg. I rolled over because i didn't wanna hear what the doctor had to say. He said im mean Mrs.**** don't seem like your happy. I said you said I wasnt. The doctor said like Maury u r the father well u are pregnant. He showed me the results and that was that. We were 4 weeks along he first thought we were about 10 weeks.

I was still on Met so she was a met baby but also a blessing. Keep faith and keep believing momma.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Ladies question: I usually take my temp at 630am.. but went to a bday party and stayed the night. Didn't get to temp until 355pm after resting 4 hrs it was 98.4 but I tempted again at 400 it was 98.8. Which temp should I keep and is it accurate. I'm on dpo 8 and at630 am my temps have been between 98.1-98.5. Does that mean I might've had a drop at dpo 8 if I temp that morning nd it was high only case I did do it late. My coverline is 97.7 i tempted one day in the afternoon it was 98.4 before ovulation. 


Please help


----------



## floppyears

Prayingtogod that was just flat out of pocket your coworker. I'm sorry that your going thru this hunni hugs.Your season is coming. God hasn't forgotten you. Keep holding on my sistah your day is coming. Keep standing with our heavenly father that loves you so much. 

Netta, what a beautiful touching story :) hugs thanks for sharing


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Thanks floppyears!! I'm sorry for the typos I'm. on my cell

Congrats on your pregnancy!!!


----------



## Anewbeginning

Nettamommyof2 said:


> @prayingtogod Wow whenever and how ever god chooses to bless you woth a child is up too him. This woman has no right to comment and or judge his will.
> 
> Now, speaking from the flesh....she ahould be glad you didnt bust her down to thw white meat for that comment. Because that is a sensitive area....enough so to fight from slapping someone.
> 
> That happened with me and our DD. We tried natural after finding out about my pcos. Then 3 months later I was put on Met, and then I was put on clomid. We did 3 rds without success..brighter side is it helped me ovulate and regulate my periods.
> 
> But I ended up getting pg maybe 4 months not taking clomid and the baby stopped growing. This was my 3rd and final mc.. I couldn't take it anymore. Tired of paying for tests, meds, seeing myself as a failure, doctors, and certain outsiders comments. I told my husband I was done.. sorry to fail him. He said I didnt and he was blessed that we had our DS at the time. He sais he was tired of seeing me hurting. So we prayed and then i would do my own special prayer. Asking god to heal me inside and in, asking god to forgive me forgetting who he was to me, asking god to forgive for thinking it was all in man's hands and not his, and I submitted my name body and soul. I also submitted my womb, overies, eggies to mature, fallopian tubes, and husbamd swimmers. I was still taking Met 1000 mg twice a day and at that time we had tried alittle over 4 yrs with 3 mc.
> 
> One day in Jan. My son said mommy, my aunts are pg(two sisters we pg 6.5 months apart). When are we gonna have a baby and god calls them away. I'm lonely and I need a sister to call my own. He was 7 at the time and It broke my heart I cried. My husband explqined to him if Its god will its his will...that mommy has something wrong that its hard for mommy to conceive and hold the babies long enough to born. He said okay il pray... Maybe a week latwr he came back rubbed my belly and said...spirit of god said my sister is here. Now his father wasnt home when he did this. That night my husband did the same ane said hey baby daddy loves his princess. I told him what his son said he said I was pg he dreamt it and plus the nifht we DTD he felt it in his soul.
> 
> Long story short... Two weeks later im admitted it the hospital for severe dehydration, I'm throwing up badly, losing weight, and all. I had the flu but the doxotr asked was i pg. I laughed but he said you'll be surprised at some women he has seen ended up pg after 10 yrs of ttc. He told me a few months back he had a woman 45 yrs old 3 grand kids, and was pg with twins 4 months. He gave me the test back and the said you're pg. I said okay so used to hearing I wasnt pg. I rolled over because i didn't wanna hear what the doctor had to say. He said im mean Mrs.**** don't seem like your happy. I said you said I wasnt. The doctor said like Maury u r the father well u are pregnant. He showed me the results and that was that. We were 4 weeks along he first thought we were about 10 weeks.
> 
> I was still on Met so she was a met baby but also a blessing. Keep faith and keep believing momma.

This ^^^ was a story all by itself. With GOD everything is possible. Congrats to the ladies who had their babies, are now pregnant and the ones who will becoming pregnant! Right now AF for the month of December should be here any minute or tomorrow. So after this cycle. That is when I really start the TTC and the 2WW. Do they have a pregnant group for the sistas? Or is this the only one?


----------



## Nettamommyof2

My DD is now 4 yrs old and a handful. But I wouldn't trade her for the world. I even told god look I know I complained about pregnancy symptoms with my other pregnancies...I don't care if you gave me very singlr symptom in the book as long as I was carrying a baby. Wouldn't you know i did have every single symptom, plus high risk. It didn't matter because my girl was a fighter.


I say the same prayer now..and I would love to have a summer baby. But I will take another fall and wintwr baby. Beggars can't be choosers lol!!


----------



## DBZ34

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Ladies question: I usually take my temp at 630am.. but went to a bday party and stayed the night. Didn't get to temp until 355pm after resting 4 hrs it was 98.4 but I tempted again at 400 it was 98.8. Which temp should I keep and is it accurate. I'm on dpo 8 and at630 am my temps have been between 98.1-98.5. Does that mean I might've had a drop at dpo 8 if I temp that morning nd it was high only case I did do it late. My coverline is 97.7 i tempted one day in the afternoon it was 98.4 before ovulation.
> 
> 
> Please help

I would use the first temp. The 98.4 one. It's going to be a bit higher because you took it in the afternoon. But it's a lot later than your normal time, so you can't adjust it and it's hard to know if it would have been much lower in the morning or if it would have been about the same. I guess I would see what tomorrow's temp is. If you've ov'd it will rise up higher regardless of today's temp and if you didn't it will still be in your normal range...


----------



## prayingtogod

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Ladies question: I usually take my temp at 630am.. but went to a bday party and stayed the night. Didn't get to temp until 355pm after resting 4 hrs it was 98.4 but I tempted again at 400 it was 98.8. Which temp should I keep and is it accurate. I'm on dpo 8 and at630 am my temps have been between 98.1-98.5. Does that mean I might've had a drop at dpo 8 if I temp that morning nd it was high only case I did do it late. My coverline is 97.7 i tempted one day in the afternoon it was 98.4 before ovulation.
> 
> 
> Please help

Netta, 

Thanks for the words of encouragement. You have made my night. You have such a touching story. I feel down but not out. I know God can do it. He has taken me from death's door to fairly good health. so I know he can manage this.

Now to the flesh part. Honey it took everything I had not to choke this woman out. She had better be glad that God has made a change in me. A few years ago we would have both been in the unenmployment line.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

@DBZ34 yeah I'm on dpo 9(cd 39). FF said AF is supposed to be here 16th. I was supposed to have on the 5th but we will see. I.haven't tested yet.*shrugs* funny thing is symptoms have subsided and have been far less then usual.

@praying welcome hun :).


----------



## DBZ34

Netta - I would go with what FF says and expect AF around the 16th. It sounds like you just ov'd late this month. When are you planning on testing? The disappearing symptoms is weird...I hope it's a good sign and they'll come back once you get your BFP. ;)


----------



## Nettamommyof2

DBZ34- decided to wait for AF instead. I'll wait until I am Atleast a day late and then test. Symptoms are back as soon as I wrote that last night they came back. Yesterday was the most exhausting for me. Today its some pinching stabbing pains on the top of my uterus and left ovary, was dog hungry early this morning, temp still up 98.3, breast still hurt and nip very sensitive and tender, and heartburn. Ive been having vivid dreams as of lately.


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hello Ladies,

Well I'm on the cycle for December CD-1 today! So I should Ov either on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. I'll keep you guys posted. Wait I'll be in Africa by them..When I get back, I'll keep you guys posted :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. October

Netta those sound like good symptoms...KMFX for you!

Anewbeginning let's hope you catch that egg for Christmas!!


----------



## Anewbeginning

Mrs. October said:


> Netta those sound like good symptoms...KMFX for you!
> 
> Anewbeginning let's hope you catch that egg for Christmas!!

I'm believing GOD, because I will be ovulating around that weekend of Christmas Eve/Day. The first week of Jan, I should be testing, but i'm giving myself until the 11th of Jan to test. 

I'll keep you ladies posted!


----------



## InLuv2

*I'm BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*.....
Back on the TTC bandwagon that is...

Hubbs convinced me that our life was truly blessed and why not give Ms. Phoenix a playmate. PLUS...he promised to get snipped once we conceived no. 2 :happydance:

AFM, I have been very busy, still a happy stay-at-home mom. I'm literally finishing school this week and moving on to degree no. 2 (Exhausted for sure).

Ms. Phoenix is 6 weeks old and doing well. We are officially TTC no. 2 all while breastfeeding my little one. NO temping or charting for me, no tickers, opk's etc.. Especially since my period is MIA and I am in the postpartum stage. I am currently taking MACA, Iron and Prenatal supplements only. So this to will be God's timing once again. We are hoping for sooner rather than later, why not:thumbup:
 
Hope everyone of you lovelies are doing well. Congrats on all of the BFP's that I have missed. Welcome, Welcome to all the other "new" lovelies.

I wish you all well,
Inluv


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Inluv-congrats! My DD was born 10/31/07!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Welcome back InLuv, glad you are doing well.


----------



## Mrs. October

I have heard many women get pregnant quite easily after giving birth sooooo maybe you will be preggers once again very soon!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome back Inluv! We are TTC too since Jojo was born in Feb but nothing as of yet. Maybe we will get more aggressive come this new year. I haven't been taking anything. Glad all is well!

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Good morning!!

kinda sad yesterday I was dpo 11 temp was nice...had few symptoms also but mainly dull back pain and mild cramps. Well today is dpo 12 my temp.was 98.0 I retook it it was 97.8....I couldn't believe my eyes nd did it again 97.8 again.

Ladies does that mean AF is on her way or implantation dip? Should I keep 98.0 or keep 97.8? I've had hot flashes since this morning and tired.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Good morning!!
> 
> kinda sad yesterday I was dpo 11 temp was nice...had few symptoms also but mainly dull back pain and mild cramps. Well today is dpo 12 my temp.was 98.0 I retook it it was 97.8....I couldn't believe my eyes nd did it again 97.8 again.
> 
> Ladies does that mean AF is on her way or implantation dip? Should I keep 98.0 or keep 97.8? I've had hot flashes since this morning and tired.

It *may* be an implantation dip but it looks like AF may be on her way:shrug:. Lets keep our fingers crossed! Im praying its implantation dip. I have attached my chart when I got my BFP with my 9 month old, Malcolm. Hope that helps! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29dcc1


----------



## Nettamommyof2

:( shes due the 16th....I'm hoping its mean implant but I'm really guessing AF.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nettamommyof2 said:


> :( shes due the 16th....I'm hoping its mean implant but I'm really guessing AF.

I hope that its not!:nope: How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Not long maybe a month or month and a half.


----------



## AnotherAgain

Hello Loves! I'm new to this site and I'm trying to figure it out...How do I join this thread/group?

I'm TTC #2...My son will be 7 years old this upcoming June...i'm looking forward to sharing my journey with you ladies! :flower:


----------



## floppyears

InLuv2 welcome back hunni :). Good to hear from you again.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Not long maybe a month or month and a half.

Oh ok. Im sure it will happen soon for you. Do you have regular, predictable cycles? I have PCOS and my cycles are all over the place!!! I hate it. It took me 16 months to get BFP with my last baby! I wish that on no one! I know God will bless you with a 2012 baby


----------



## Nettamommyof2

mrskcbrown said:


> Nettamommyof2 said:
> 
> 
> Not long maybe a month or month and a half.
> 
> Oh ok. Im sure it will happen soon for you. Do you have regular, predictable cycles? I have PCOS and my cycles are all over the place!!! I hate it. It took me 16 months to get BFP with my last baby! I wish that on no one! I know God will bless you with a 2012 babyClick to expand...

I had a mc in 98 and about 4 month later was pg again with my son.
Then I was on birth control and we decided to ttc..at the last minute deciding not to we ended up pg. I had a second tri mc...then dx'd in early 2003 about three months after my 2nd mc. It took me 3 yrs after that after doing fertility rounds with met to get pg a fourth time and sadly I lost the baby. About 9 months later only taking met I conceived my diva.

So for this one I'm kinda expecting it to take some time. Only because i had my mire removed last yr and not one time have I became pg. But October has been our official unofficial start date lol!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nettamommyof2 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nettamommyof2 said:
> 
> 
> Not long maybe a month or month and a half.
> 
> Oh ok. Im sure it will happen soon for you. Do you have regular, predictable cycles? I have PCOS and my cycles are all over the place!!! I hate it. It took me 16 months to get BFP with my last baby! I wish that on no one! I know God will bless you with a 2012 babyClick to expand...
> 
> I had a mc in 98 and about 4 month later was pg again with my son.
> Then I was on birth control and we decided to ttc..at the last minute deciding not to we ended up pg. I had a second tri mc...then dx'd in early 2003 about three months after my 2nd mc. It took me 3 yrs after that after doing fertility rounds with met to get pg a fourth time and sadly I lost the baby. About 9 months later only taking met I conceived my diva.
> 
> So for this one I'm kinda expecting it to take some time. Only because i had my mire removed last yr and not one time have I became pg. But October has been our official unofficial start date lol!Click to expand...

Oh ok I understand now! I took and take met as well on and off. Sorry about your losses as well. I plan to start take my met this evening. We are also unofficially, officially try to get pregnant. We just throw caution to the wind:blush:!!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Thank hun. 

We will have our 2012 babies, I totally agree and claim that with you in the name of Jesus. Was hoping to have a summer baby since its our last time ttc. But at this point beggars can't be choosers lol!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Thank hun.
> 
> We will have our 2012 babies, I totally agree and claim that with you in the name of Jesus. Was hoping to have a summer baby since its our last time ttc. But at this point beggars can't be choosers lol!!

I am in agreement with the both of you, in Jesus' name.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Update 

Def feeling frequent cramps, frequent Bathroom trips, and lower back pain also nausea. These are some symptoms I have right before AF comes. Well I'm gonna focus on losing some weight and ttc. 

My next projected ovulation is at the end of December.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Update
> 
> Def feeling frequent cramps, frequent Bathroom trips, and lower back pain also nausea. These are some symptoms I have right before AF comes. Well I'm gonna focus on losing some weight and ttc.
> 
> My next projected ovulation is at the end of December.

Keep :sex::sex::sex:!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Oh yes that WOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

I'm out.... Severe cramping on both sided, back, and hips hurting. *TMI ALERT* Wiped and saw pink discharge on tp


----------



## Mrs. October

Darn that ole witch!!! I'm so sorry Netta...the end of the month will be here before you know it and at least with the holidays coming up you should be preoccupied until then. 

Welcome AnotherAgain.


----------



## HisGrace

AnotherAgain said:


> Hello Loves! I'm new to this site and I'm trying to figure it out...How do I join this thread/group?
> 
> I'm TTC #2...My son will be 7 years old this upcoming June...i'm looking forward to sharing my journey with you ladies! :flower:

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Anewbeginning

Ladies I'm out for this cycle. We had to post pone the wedding till June:cry::cry:. I wanted a late summer baby. So I'll deal with a spring and early summer baby instead.


----------



## Jackie6834

Hello everyone!
It`s been a long time since I`ve posted in this thread! I can now say that I am finally pregnant with #1, and I am so excited! Me and the hubby have been trying for 1 year, 8 months, and I really started to feel like it wasn`t going to happen anytime soon. I am now in my 4th week of pregnancy. =D We are going to the doctor around Christmas to confirm everything, and make sure everything is great and healthy. Then, we will be sharing the news with EVERYONE! :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Jackie6834 said:


> Hello everyone!
> It`s been a long time since I`ve posted in this thread! I can now say that I am finally pregnant with #1, and I am so excited! Me and the hubby have been trying for 1 year, 8 months, and I really started to feel like it wasn`t going to happen anytime soon. I am now in my 4th week of pregnancy. =D We are going to the doctor around Christmas to confirm everything, and make sure everything is great and healthy. Then, we will be sharing the news with EVERYONE! :happydance:

Congratulations!!!! :dance:


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Mrs.October-I could kick her ass. Especially since I finally ovulated...I'm much more excited about that! Well I have seen anything yet..it would be nice If that was implantation bleeding, but i know it wasnt :(.

Welcome back and congrats Jackie!

Anew I guess we are in the same boat. I really wanted a summer baby. both children are fall and winter 
. And me and the hubs are winter babies too. Just needed some sun up in here lmbo!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Jackie6834 said:


> Hello everyone!
> It`s been a long time since I`ve posted in this thread! I can now say that I am finally pregnant with #1, and I am so excited! Me and the hubby have been trying for 1 year, 8 months, and I really started to feel like it wasn`t going to happen anytime soon. I am now in my 4th week of pregnancy. =D We are going to the doctor around Christmas to confirm everything, and make sure everything is great and healthy. Then, we will be sharing the news with EVERYONE! :happydance:

Congratulations and welcome back.:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nettamommyof2 said:


> I'm out.... Severe cramping on both sided, back, and hips hurting. *TMI ALERT* Wiped and saw pink discharge on tp

Sorry to hear about this!:dohh:


----------



## floppyears

Jackie6834 said:


> Hello everyone!
> It`s been a long time since I`ve posted in this thread! I can now say that I am finally pregnant with #1, and I am so excited! Me and the hubby have been trying for 1 year, 8 months, and I really started to feel like it wasn`t going to happen anytime soon. I am now in my 4th week of pregnancy. =D We are going to the doctor around Christmas to confirm everything, and make sure everything is great and healthy. Then, we will be sharing the news with EVERYONE! :happydance:


Congrats :happydance::hugs: Welcome back :) nice to see you again


----------



## Anewbeginning

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Mrs.October-I could kick her ass. Especially since I finally ovulated...I'm much more excited about that! Well I have seen anything yet..it would be nice If that was implantation bleeding, but i know it wasnt :(.
> 
> Welcome back and congrats Jackie!
> 
> Anew I guess we are in the same boat. I really wanted a summer baby. both children are fall and winter
> . And me and the hubs are winter babies too. Just needed some sun up in here lmbo!

I'm the same here. Me and my fiance are winter babies two and my 2 kids are fall babies. So I wanted some sun up in here as well. But that's ok. When ever it happens it happens. I will not wait until next fall/early winter to try and get pregnant so my due date will fall in the summer months. 

But I'll keep you posted. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! I pray that you all are having a good day. My day is going ok so far. Its the last day of school/work for me until January 3 and I am so looking forward to it! I need a rest and a break. I am going to Chicago next week to see my family and spend the Christmas holiday there. I will spend New Years at home, trying to reflect and prepare myself for the upcoming year. 

I hope everyone gets a little bit of something that they want:winkwink:. I know the BFPs are coming so I am not even worried about that because God is awesome just like that!

Be blessed:cloud9:


----------



## MssTeach13

AnotherAgain said:


> Hello Loves! I'm new to this site and I'm trying to figure it out...How do I join this thread/group?
> 
> I'm TTC #2...My son will be 7 years old this upcoming June...i'm looking forward to sharing my journey with you ladies! :flower:

 Welcome AnotherAgain and all other new faces!! 

Hello ladies!!! I am off for my two week vacation, so I will be checking in more often! How is everyone doing??

AFM, AF is finally gone bye bye...finished up all the blood work to start this IUI process... just waiting on my callback. Hopefully, this is it!! Baby dust to everyone!! ( sorry I am too cheerful because school is out lol) :happydance: :happydance: :haha:


----------



## MssTeach13

Jackie6834 said:


> Hello everyone!
> It`s been a long time since I`ve posted in this thread! I can now say that I am finally pregnant with #1, and I am so excited! Me and the hubby have been trying for 1 year, 8 months, and I really started to feel like it wasn`t going to happen anytime soon. I am now in my 4th week of pregnancy. =D We are going to the doctor around Christmas to confirm everything, and make sure everything is great and healthy. Then, we will be sharing the news with EVERYONE! :happydance:

Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs. October

MssTeach good for you! I'm only off for a week but I am already eagerly awaiting next Friday so I can only imagine how happy you are...lol!
Good luck with your IUI cycle...kmfx for you that all goes smoothly and you get knocked up first round.


----------



## AnotherAgain

MssTeach13 said:


> AnotherAgain said:
> 
> 
> Hello Loves! I'm new to this site and I'm trying to figure it out...How do I join this thread/group?
> 
> I'm TTC #2...My son will be 7 years old this upcoming June...i'm looking forward to sharing my journey with you ladies! :flower:
> 
> Welcome AnotherAgain and all other new faces!!
> 
> Hello ladies!!! I am off for my two week vacation, so I will be checking in more often! How is everyone doing??
> 
> AFM, AF is finally gone bye bye...finished up all the blood work to start this IUI process... just waiting on my callback. Hopefully, this is it!! Baby dust to everyone!! ( sorry I am too cheerful because school is out lol) :happydance: :happydance: :haha:Click to expand...

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## AnotherAgain

Jackie6834 said:


> Hello everyone!
> It`s been a long time since I`ve posted in this thread! I can now say that I am finally pregnant with #1, and I am so excited! Me and the hubby have been trying for 1 year, 8 months, and I really started to feel like it wasn`t going to happen anytime soon. I am now in my 4th week of pregnancy. =D We are going to the doctor around Christmas to confirm everything, and make sure everything is great and healthy. Then, we will be sharing the news with EVERYONE! :happydance:

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs. October

So I think AF is gonna get me this month. I took my temp this morning and noticed there was a big drop. I had a slight drop yesterday and thought it might have been a fluke but I guess not. I was really disappointed - so upset that I was in tears. Hubby thinks I might be putting too much pressure on myself (sigh). I don't know - just really tired of TTC and ready to be preggers already. Anyways I guess it's better to find out this way than get a BFN right before the holidays.


----------



## MssTeach13

Mrs. October said:


> So I think AF is gonna get me this month. I took my temp this morning and noticed there was a big drop. I had a slight drop yesterday and thought it might have been a fluke but I guess not. I was really disappointed - so upset that I was in tears. Hubby thinks I might be putting too much pressure on myself (sigh). I don't know - just really tired of TTC and ready to be preggers already. Anyways I guess it's better to find out this way than get a BFN right before the holidays.

MrsOctober, I agree with your feeling of wanting to be pregnant already, but just know you are not out yet! Still sending baby dust your way!! It will happen for us soon! Team 2012 (atleast that is my prayer for us all!) Hope Friday comes soon so you can get your time off as well and thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## AnotherAgain

So I'm reading through some of the posts, and I see one in which this mother who is 20 weeks pregnant states that she is "devastated" about having a boy because she knows another person who has a boy and that baby is sickly. I wanted to SCREAM!!! While I understand everyone is free to share their opinions and whatnot, what would make someone post something like that on a site where other women would trade everything to be where you are?

I'm not judging her or her feelings, what I take issue with is how, and where, she chose to share them. Maybe I'm extra sensitive because AF visited today, or because it took me three years to have my first. But isn't the point to have a healthy, happy baby? No matter the sex? Especially at this time of year, we should be extra thankful for the blessings we do have, instead of whining and crying about those we don't.

I understand we all say and do things we sometimes regret, especially when we're hormonal. But part of being a grown woman and deciding to have children is learning how to appropriately handle and deal with our negative emotions. It's a reason why 12 year olds shouldn't have children.

So, whoever it was who posted that, while you're "devastated" your having a boy, make sure your child isn't "devastated" to have you as a mother.


----------



## lilyrose13

Hi ladies!!! Been away for a while with work and exams etc. Still TTC , not giving up of course, D6/31 so waiting to get lot's of BDing in the new yea  Just wanted to drop by and say a BIG HELLO to all the new ladies, and encourage those also waiting for their BFPS that it will happen sometime, probably when we r least expecting it!! So stay blessed, and happy holidays y'all!


----------



## prayingtogod

Welcome Another,

I hope you enjoy the site


----------



## prayingtogod

Ladies, 

I want in on this praying and agreeing too.(lol) I stand with you and claim victory over ttc in the mighty name of Jesus.


----------



## prayingtogod

Congrats Jackie


----------



## Mrs. October

AnotherAgain said:


> So I'm reading through some of the posts, and I see one in which this mother who is 20 weeks pregnant states that she is "devastated" about having a boy because she knows another person who has a boy and that baby is sickly. I wanted to SCREAM!!! While I understand everyone is free to share their opinions and whatnot, what would make someone post something like that on a site where other women would trade everything to be where you are?
> 
> I'm not judging her or her feelings, what I take issue with is how, and where, she chose to share them. Maybe I'm extra sensitive because AF visited today, or because it took me three years to have my first. But isn't the point to have a healthy, happy baby? No matter the sex? Especially at this time of year, we should be extra thankful for the blessings we do have, instead of whining and crying about those we don't.
> 
> I understand we all say and do things we sometimes regret, especially when we're hormonal. But part of being a grown woman and deciding to have children is learning how to appropriately handle and deal with our negative emotions. It's a reason why 12 year olds shouldn't have children.
> 
> So, whoever it was who posted that, while you're "devastated" your having a boy, make sure your child isn't "devastated" to have you as a mother.

Oh my - I don't even know what to say to that. This is tough for me because I have lost a baby so I am EXTRA sensitive about things like this - but I honestly feel that for some women who have never struggled to get pregnant or suffered through pregnancy loss, they are sometimes very naieve and more concerned about trivial things. For me the very LEAST of my worries would be my baby's gender - I would be more concerned about my baby making it safely into the world and being healthy; but that is because I suffered a harsh loss. I guess I can see how some people would make comments like that (although I would not).


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hey ladies! I think I'm on cd 7 and feeling great. My appt is on the 4th and we start our course of action for out ttc journey. I was praying to O early, but its okay to O late cause FF has it calculated a week after my appt. So, i rather O late than early so I can start my clomid on time.


----------



## christylove

prayingtogod said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I want in on this praying and agreeing too.(lol) I stand with you and claim victory over ttc in the mighty name of Jesus.

Amen :)


----------



## christylove

Mrs. October said:


> So I think AF is gonna get me this month. I took my temp this morning and noticed there was a big drop. I had a slight drop yesterday and thought it might have been a fluke but I guess not. I was really disappointed - so upset that I was in tears. Hubby thinks I might be putting too much pressure on myself (sigh). I don't know - just really tired of TTC and ready to be preggers already. Anyways I guess it's better to find out this way than get a BFN right before the holidays.

any updates????


----------



## floppyears

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Been away for a while with work and exams etc. Still TTC , not giving up of course, D6/31 so waiting to get lot's of BDing in the new yea  Just wanted to drop by and say a BIG HELLO to all the new ladies, and encourage those also waiting for their BFPS that it will happen sometime, probably when we r least expecting it!! So stay blessed, and happy holidays y'all!

Hiya Lily nice to see you again :). Merry Christmas


----------



## Mrs. October

christylove said:


> Mrs. October said:
> 
> 
> So I think AF is gonna get me this month. I took my temp this morning and noticed there was a big drop. I had a slight drop yesterday and thought it might have been a fluke but I guess not. I was really disappointed - so upset that I was in tears. Hubby thinks I might be putting too much pressure on myself (sigh). I don't know - just really tired of TTC and ready to be preggers already. Anyways I guess it's better to find out this way than get a BFN right before the holidays.
> 
> any updates????Click to expand...

Well right now just waiting on AF to come. I took a HPT yesterday morning and got a BFN. I'm pretty sure it's not too early since AF is expected on Friday and it was an early result test. Oh well...just trying to focus on getting ready for my trip and hoping that I have a good holiday with my family. Went to a holiday party tonight with some of hubby's coworkers. One of the couples is expecting their first child. She's 6 months pregnant - same point I was when I lost Alexis <sigh>. It just hits really hard at the oddest moments. Sometimes I wish that I was able to go back to the days when pregnancy talk would just wash over me and not affect me in any kind of way.


----------



## DBZ34

Mrs. October said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. October said:
> 
> 
> So I think AF is gonna get me this month. I took my temp this morning and noticed there was a big drop. I had a slight drop yesterday and thought it might have been a fluke but I guess not. I was really disappointed - so upset that I was in tears. Hubby thinks I might be putting too much pressure on myself (sigh). I don't know - just really tired of TTC and ready to be preggers already. Anyways I guess it's better to find out this way than get a BFN right before the holidays.
> 
> any updates????Click to expand...
> 
> Well right now just waiting on AF to come. I took a HPT yesterday morning and got a BFN. I'm pretty sure it's not too early since AF is expected on Friday and it was an early result test. Oh well...just trying to focus on getting ready for my trip and hoping that I have a good holiday with my family. Went to a holiday party tonight with some of hubby's coworkers. One of the couples is expecting their first child. She's 6 months pregnant - same point I was when I lost Alexis <sigh>. It just hits really hard at the oddest moments. Sometimes I wish that I was able to go back to the days when pregnancy talk would just wash over me and not affect me in any kind of way.Click to expand...


:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

:hugs::hugs:


Mrs. October said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. October said:
> 
> 
> So I think AF is gonna get me this month. I took my temp this morning and noticed there was a big drop. I had a slight drop yesterday and thought it might have been a fluke but I guess not. I was really disappointed - so upset that I was in tears. Hubby thinks I might be putting too much pressure on myself (sigh). I don't know - just really tired of TTC and ready to be preggers already. Anyways I guess it's better to find out this way than get a BFN right before the holidays.
> 
> any updates????Click to expand...
> 
> Well right now just waiting on AF to come. I took a HPT yesterday morning and got a BFN. I'm pretty sure it's not too early since AF is expected on Friday and it was an early result test. Oh well...just trying to focus on getting ready for my trip and hoping that I have a good holiday with my family. Went to a holiday party tonight with some of hubby's coworkers. One of the couples is expecting their first child. She's 6 months pregnant - same point I was when I lost Alexis <sigh>. It just hits really hard at the oddest moments. Sometimes I wish that I was able to go back to the days when pregnancy talk would just wash over me and not affect me in any kind of way.Click to expand...

 hugs


----------



## Chiles

Hey Ladies, Just stopping in to say Happy Holidays!!!!! Still no BFP yet, but I hope to have one soon!!!


----------



## ladykay

Merry Christmas Everyone! Continue to be encouraged! Remembering each of you in my prayers!


----------



## DBZ34

Merry Christmas!!! Wishing you all the best now and in 2012!! :) :)


----------



## floppyears

Happy Jesus Birthday Celebration, Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays sisters


----------



## CeeDee

Just wanted to stop in and wish everyone a Merry and Blessed Christmas!


----------



## Regalpeas

Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa and Best of Holidays :)


----------



## MssTeach13

Happy Holidays ladies!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy Holidays ladies!:hugs: 

Today I am 37 years old....sigh....what a blessing!


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Happy Holidays ladies!:hugs:
> 
> Today I am 37 years old....sigh....what a blessing!

Happy birthday!!! I hope you have a blessed day.


----------



## christylove

:hugs:


ready4onemore said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays ladies!:hugs:
> 
> Today I am 37 years old....sigh....what a blessing!
> 
> Happy birthday!!! I hope you have a blessed day.Click to expand...

Happy birth day as well :hugs:


----------



## prayingtogod

mrskcbrown said:


> Happy Holidays ladies!:hugs:
> 
> Today I am 37 years old....sigh....what a blessing!

:happydance:Happy Birthday mrsckbrown. I hope your day is blessed:happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## AnotherAgain

Happy Birthday!


----------



## lilyrose13

mrskcbrown said:


> Happy Holidays ladies!:hugs:
> 
> Today I am 37 years old....sigh....what a blessing!

Happy birthday MrsCK! Thanks for starting this thread by the way; I get encouraged when I come by here every so often and see success stories in those who ttc'd for a long time! Stay blessed!!:flower:


----------



## floppyears

Happy Birthday


----------



## mzhiklass

Hi All! I haven't been here in a looooong time! I have been busy with work, moving, and just preparing for our special arrival! I was also put out on bed rest due to low fluid levels and hypertension. But by the grace of God our little miracle made his entrance last Tuesday 12-20 @ 7:15 p.m. via c-section. I went in for a normal dr appt on 12-19 and she( my dr) sent me right over to L&D! He was born at 36+2 and the only issues were jaundice, praise GOD! He did only weigh 4.15 but that is how much a baby w/ a GA of 36 is suppose to weigh. I feel so blessed and happy! We decided to name him Isaiah James. Gotta go feed now so hopefully I'll be able to check in here and there.

Wishing all a very Happy Holiday season and plenty of prayers to those expecting lil blessings and plenty of prayers and :dust: to those who are waiting to be blessed.


----------



## MssTeach13

Happy Birthday MrsKCBrown!! Hope you had a wonderful day!!


----------



## MssTeach13

mzhiklass said:


> Hi All! I haven't been here in a looooong time! I have been busy with work, moving, and just preparing for our special arrival! I was also put out on bed rest due to low fluid levels and hypertension. But by the grace of God our little miracle made his entrance last Tuesday 12-20 @ 7:15 p.m. via c-section. I went in for a normal dr appt on 12-19 and she( my dr) sent me right over to L&D! He was born at 36+2 and the only issues were jaundice, praise GOD! He did only weigh 4.15 but that is how much a baby w/ a GA of 36 is suppose to weigh. I feel so blessed and happy! We decided to name him Isaiah James. Gotta go feed now so hopefully I'll be able to check in here and there.
> 
> Wishing all a very Happy Holiday season and plenty of prayers to those expecting lil blessings and plenty of prayers and :dust: to those who are waiting to be blessed.

Congrats on your new addition! Best Christmas gift/blessing ever! :xmas9:


----------



## lilyrose13

mzhiklass said:


> Hi All! I haven't been here in a looooong time! I have been busy with work, moving, and just preparing for our special arrival! I was also put out on bed rest due to low fluid levels and hypertension. But by the grace of God our little miracle made his entrance last Tuesday 12-20 @ 7:15 p.m. via c-section. I went in for a normal dr appt on 12-19 and she( my dr) sent me right over to L&D! He was born at 36+2 and the only issues were jaundice, praise GOD! He did only weigh 4.15 but that is how much a baby w/ a GA of 36 is suppose to weigh. I feel so blessed and happy! We decided to name him Isaiah James. Gotta go feed now so hopefully I'll be able to check in here and there.
> 
> Wishing all a very Happy Holiday season and plenty of prayers to those expecting lil blessings and plenty of prayers and :dust: to those who are waiting to be blessed.

:happydance: Congratulations!!


----------



## DBZ34

mzhiklass said:


> Hi All! I haven't been here in a looooong time! I have been busy with work, moving, and just preparing for our special arrival! I was also put out on bed rest due to low fluid levels and hypertension. But by the grace of God our little miracle made his entrance last Tuesday 12-20 @ 7:15 p.m. via c-section. I went in for a normal dr appt on 12-19 and she( my dr) sent me right over to L&D! He was born at 36+2 and the only issues were jaundice, praise GOD! He did only weigh 4.15 but that is how much a baby w/ a GA of 36 is suppose to weigh. I feel so blessed and happy! We decided to name him Isaiah James. Gotta go feed now so hopefully I'll be able to check in here and there.
> 
> Wishing all a very Happy Holiday season and plenty of prayers to those expecting lil blessings and plenty of prayers and :dust: to those who are waiting to be blessed.

Congratulations!!! How wonderful. :)


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Happy holidays, happy birthday Mrs.brown, and congrats mzhiklass! 

Well its been a few days since I've been on. I'm on cd 14 and my temps have been elevated last 3 days. Idk why I didn't temp during the holidays and I missed on day earlier on in my cycle. I don't think I'm ovulating no pains no symptoms. Just curious as why?


----------



## DBZ34

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Happy holidays, happy birthday Mrs.brown, and congrats mzhiklass!
> 
> Well its been a few days since I've been on. I'm on cd 14 and my temps have been elevated last 3 days. Idk why I didn't temp during the holidays and I missed on day earlier on in my cycle. I don't think I'm ovulating no pains no symptoms. Just curious as why?

I'm not sure what you're asking. Why are your temps elevated? With missing those temps before, it's hard to tell what's going on, but I don't think you're ovulating just yet. Have you had any EWCM or anything yet? Your temps can vary from month to month and your coverline will change accordingly, so don't worry if they aren't exactly what you expect. Just keep on temping and hopefully things will become clearer in the coming days. :)


----------



## AnotherAgain

mzhiklass said:


> Hi All! I haven't been here in a looooong time! I have been busy with work, moving, and just preparing for our special arrival! I was also put out on bed rest due to low fluid levels and hypertension. But by the grace of God our little miracle made his entrance last Tuesday 12-20 @ 7:15 p.m. via c-section. I went in for a normal dr appt on 12-19 and she( my dr) sent me right over to L&D! He was born at 36+2 and the only issues were jaundice, praise GOD! He did only weigh 4.15 but that is how much a baby w/ a GA of 36 is suppose to weigh. I feel so blessed and happy! We decided to name him Isaiah James. Gotta go feed now so hopefully I'll be able to check in here and there.
> 
> Wishing all a very Happy Holiday season and plenty of prayers to those expecting lil blessings and plenty of prayers and :dust: to those who are waiting to be blessed.

Congratulations!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

DBZ34 said:


> Nettamommyof2 said:
> 
> 
> Happy holidays, happy birthday Mrs.brown, and congrats mzhiklass!
> 
> Well its been a few days since I've been on. I'm on cd 14 and my temps have been elevated last 3 days. Idk why I didn't temp during the holidays and I missed on day earlier on in my cycle. I don't think I'm ovulating no pains no symptoms. Just curious as why?
> 
> I'm not sure what you're asking. Why are your temps elevated? With missing those temps before, it's hard to tell what's going on, but I don't think you're ovulating just yet. Have you had any EWCM or anything yet? Your temps can vary from month to month and your coverline will change accordingly, so don't worry if they aren't exactly what you expect. Just keep on temping and hopefully things will become clearer in the coming days. :)Click to expand...

Yeah basically why they're so elevated. I dont think I O'd yet either DBZ. I only experienced watery cm about a hour after working out. So I know thats nothing. yesterday i thought I was coming down with something. And later that night I was puking and dint wanna eat.

Okay thanks!


----------



## floppyears

mzhiklass said:


> Hi All! I haven't been here in a looooong time! I have been busy with work, moving, and just preparing for our special arrival! I was also put out on bed rest due to low fluid levels and hypertension. But by the grace of God our little miracle made his entrance last Tuesday 12-20 @ 7:15 p.m. via c-section. I went in for a normal dr appt on 12-19 and she( my dr) sent me right over to L&D! He was born at 36+2 and the only issues were jaundice, praise GOD! He did only weigh 4.15 but that is how much a baby w/ a GA of 36 is suppose to weigh. I feel so blessed and happy! We decided to name him Isaiah James. Gotta go feed now so hopefully I'll be able to check in here and there.
> 
> Wishing all a very Happy Holiday season and plenty of prayers to those expecting lil blessings and plenty of prayers and :dust: to those who are waiting to be blessed.

Congrats on your blessing hunni. Good to hear that all went well :). I bet he is adorable. Beautiful name


----------



## prayingtogod

Congrats Floppy Ears


----------



## Regalpeas

Happy Birthday *MrsKC* and Congrats to *Mshiklass, Floppyears* and *all the other ladies* who've gotten BFPs and delivered their little ones. *tears* This thread has made so much progress in over a year. So happy for you all. Be blessed.

:hugs: :dust: :cloud9:


----------



## AnotherAgain

Hey Ladies! I have a question: Have any of you heard of taking cough syrup to thin cm? If so, have you tried it? Does it work/help? How often do you take it? And for how long?


----------



## DBZ34

AnotherAgain said:


> Hey Ladies! I have a question: Have any of you heard of taking cough syrup to thin cm? If so, have you tried it? Does it work/help? How often do you take it? And for how long?

I've heard of that. I think most women I've come across take Mucinex, but the ingredient that you're looking for is Guaifenesin. 

Make sure to find a cough medicine/syrup that has ONLY Guaifenesin in it and not a lot of other active ingredients, because some have been known to dry out cervical mucus, and that's the opposite of what you're going for.

I think the proper doseage is 2 teaspoons, 3 times a day (200 mg) for cough syrup. For Mucinex, it's 200mg (however many pills that is), 3 times a day. Either form you take it in, you should drink a glass of water afterwards, to reduce side effects and increase it's effectiveness. Make sure to stay within the dosage guidelines, because too much can lead to kidney stones, nausea and vomiting. 

I've read that you should start 5 days before you think you're going to ovulate and take it until ovulation, but not after that. You need the mucus after ovulation to be thick and creamy to protect against infection. 

Hope this helps. :) Good luck!!


----------



## HisGrace

mzhiklass said:


> Hi All! I haven't been here in a looooong time! I have been busy with work, moving, and just preparing for our special arrival! I was also put out on bed rest due to low fluid levels and hypertension. But by the grace of God our little miracle made his entrance last Tuesday 12-20 @ 7:15 p.m. via c-section. I went in for a normal dr appt on 12-19 and she( my dr) sent me right over to L&D! He was born at 36+2 and the only issues were jaundice, praise GOD! He did only weigh 4.15 but that is how much a baby w/ a GA of 36 is suppose to weigh. I feel so blessed and happy! We decided to name him Isaiah James. Gotta go feed now so hopefully I'll be able to check in here and there.
> 
> Wishing all a very Happy Holiday season and plenty of prayers to those expecting lil blessings and plenty of prayers and :dust: to those who are waiting to be blessed.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Mucinex I'm gonna do it again this cycle. It did thin me out some.


----------



## Vrainoire

Hello ladies and happy new year!! its been a while but i just thought that i'd share that my cycle came on by itself and my order of vitex should be here soon. hopefully i'll have my bfp this year.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks for the happy bdays! I did have a great days with my friends in Chicago.
My son now has 4 teeth! 3 at the bottom and 1 on top. He will be one next month!!!! Time is marching on!!:cloud9: Below Malcolm getting his sleep on this morning, LOL!

@mizhiklass: Congrats on your baby!
 



Attached Files:







malcolm at home.jpeg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. October

Happy New Year ladies. Here's hoping 2012 brings loads of BFP'S!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks for the happy bdays! I did have a great days with my friends in Chicago.
> My son now has 4 teeth! 3 at the bottom and 1 on top. He will be one next month!!!! Time is marching on!!:cloud9: Below Malcolm getting his sleep on this morning, LOL!
> 
> @mizhiklass: Congrats on your baby!

Wow time did go by so fiast. Is he walking or trying to walk?


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the happy bdays! I did have a great days with my friends in Chicago.
> My son now has 4 teeth! 3 at the bottom and 1 on top. He will be one next month!!!! Time is marching on!!:cloud9: Below Malcolm getting his sleep on this morning, LOL!
> 
> @mizhiklass: Congrats on your baby!
> 
> Wow time did go by so fiast. Is he walking or trying to walk?Click to expand...

Hey Ready! He has been walking since 7.5 months! He is trying to run now but falls quite often. He is such a big boy!!!:cloud9:


----------



## floppyears

Wow, he has gotten big sooooooooooo fast! He will be speed running before you know it.


----------



## ladykay

Happy New Year ladies! Wishing all of you the best for the new year! Can't wait for these BFP's I'm praying for!


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Ready! He has been walking since 7.5 months! He is trying to run now but falls quite often. He is such a big boy!!!:cloud9:

Wow. I didn't know that. As the old folks say when babies start moving fast. He getting out the way for his little brother or sister. :winkwink:


----------



## kareen

Hi ladies, it's been a looooooog time since I've posted. Been crazy busy (though that's no excuse) so my apologies. I hope everyone had a great holiday season and new year. I see some ladies have had babies, some are baking babies and some are preparing their ovens for babies! LOL. I hope to get back in the loop if you all will have me. Take care and Bless...

Kareen


----------



## mrskcbrown

kareen said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a looooooog time since I've posted. Been crazy busy (though that's no excuse) so my apologies. I hope everyone had a great holiday season and new year. I see some ladies have had babies, some are baking babies and some are preparing their ovens for babies! LOL. I hope to get back in the loop if you all will have me. Take care and Bless...
> 
> Kareen

Hey Kareen, Ive missed you! I hope all is well and your baby is adorable:cloud9:.

@rdy: Yes he is moving very fast. A lot of people have been telling me that but Im not so sure, LOL.


----------



## ready4onemore

kareen said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a looooooog time since I've posted. Been crazy busy (though that's no excuse) so my apologies. I hope everyone had a great holiday season and new year. I see some ladies have had babies, some are baking babies and some are preparing their ovens for babies! LOL. I hope to get back in the loop if you all will have me. Take care and Bless...
> 
> Kareen

Hey Kareen, Of course we will have you. Your baby is already a year. Wow how time flies.


----------



## Mrs. October

Hey ladies - FF put my ovulation date as the 3rd which hopefully means hubby and I caught the egg. That was the last day we DTD before he left for his business trip. Now on to the 2ww!


----------



## MssTeach13

Hey ladies, I took a digi test this morning since I was late and I got the YES + . I was near tears, ive had no real symptoms, except shortness of breath and a little sick to my stomach one or two days this week. The only thing I did diff was start taking vitamins, get engaged (finally!), have a bday, and entertain family. Lol I am sooooo praying that this is it! Fingers and toes crossed!

MrsOctober, I hope you caught your egg! praying for you!

Hello, everyone else! Hope everyone is having a fantastic new year so far!


----------



## ladykay

Alright Mrs. October, praying for ya! 
MssTeach, wow...that's a lot of good stuff you got going on there. Congrats on the engagement and the positive...I sure do pray this is it for you! Happy belated birthday too!


----------



## MssTeach13

Thank you so much Ladykay!


----------



## prayingtogod

MssTeach13 said:


> Hey ladies, I took a digi test this morning since I was late and I got the YES + . I was near tears, ive had no real symptoms, except shortness of breath and a little sick to my stomach one or two days this week. The only thing I did diff was start taking vitamins, get engaged (finally!), have a bday, and entertain family. Lol I am sooooo praying that this is it! Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> MrsOctober, I hope you caught your egg! praying for you!
> 
> Hello, everyone else! Hope everyone is having a fantastic new year so far!



Congrats MissTeach


----------



## wanababy8909

Hello everyone, I've been reading this forum here and wanted to join if that's ok, I see u guys been on here since 2009 so hopefully I'm not too late


----------



## Mrs. October

Wow MssTeach - your 2012 has definitely gotten off to a good start. Congrats to you!


----------



## ready4onemore

MssTeach13 said:


> Hey ladies, I took a digi test this morning since I was late and I got the YES + . I was near tears, ive had no real symptoms, except shortness of breath and a little sick to my stomach one or two days this week. The only thing I did diff was start taking vitamins, get engaged (finally!), have a bday, and entertain family. Lol I am sooooo praying that this is it! Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> MrsOctober, I hope you caught your egg! praying for you!
> 
> Hello, everyone else! Hope everyone is having a fantastic new year so far!

Congrats and stay positive. I am happy for you.



wanababy8909 said:


> Hello everyone, I've been reading this forum here and wanted to join if that's ok, I see u guys been on here since 2009 so hopefully I'm not too late


Welcome to the group.


----------



## Regalpeas

Welcome *Wannababy*

Congrats *MsTeach*!:happydance:

*Vrain*!!! So good to see you back.:hugs: Praying for your BFP very soon hun.:thumbup::flower:

Can't believe that *Malcom* is almost 1! Yes time does fly. :)

I hope everyone is do well and all have great weeks ahead:thumbup:


----------



## MssTeach13

Thank you ladies!! I will try not to think of the past (that is driving me nuts) and pray that this is it! I really appreciate your support!! 


Welcome Wannababy!!


----------



## Vrainoire

Hello Ladies!! My Vitex came in today! I also went to the doctor today, she wants me to lose weight on my own(which i've been trying to do)for two months then she'll put me on metformin. But I'm very excited about trying to concieve again


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Ms. Teach and welcome wanababy8909. No you are not too late to join the group:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

wanababy8909 said:


> Hello everyone, I've been reading this forum here and wanted to join if that's ok, I see u guys been on here since 2009 so hopefully I'm not too late

Welcome :)


----------



## floppyears

Vrainoire said:


> Hello Ladies!! My Vitex came in today! I also went to the doctor today, she wants me to lose weight on my own(which i've been trying to do)for two months then she'll put me on metformin. But I'm very excited about trying to concieve again

Welcome back hunni hugs :) Yay!


----------



## floppyears

MssTeach13 said:


> Hey ladies, I took a digi test this morning since I was late and I got the YES + . I was near tears, ive had no real symptoms, except shortness of breath and a little sick to my stomach one or two days this week. The only thing I did diff was start taking vitamins, get engaged (finally!), have a bday, and entertain family. Lol I am sooooo praying that this is it! Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> MrsOctober, I hope you caught your egg! praying for you!
> 
> Hello, everyone else! Hope everyone is having a fantastic new year so far!

Congrats


----------



## MssTeach13

Question- Have you ladies heard Jay-Z's new song "Glory" feat B.I.C yet? It is his dedication to his daughter and he talks about their struggle with miscarriage and it is really cute. Then it ends with her crying in the background. He is such a proud papa. But it just goes to show- all of the things that we discuss on here happens all over and you _never_ know the struggles of others. Because we as african americans don't always discuss this stuff, you often feel like you're alone in it... I am sooo glad I found you ladies! Seriously, don't know where I'd be without this outlet. 

Stepping off my soap box... Sorry for the long rant, but check out the song when you get a chance. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## ready4onemore

MssTeach13, Congrats on the pregnancy. I am sorry I missed that.


----------



## kareen

mrskcbrown said:


> kareen said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, it's been a looooooog time since I've posted. Been crazy busy (though that's no excuse) so my apologies. I hope everyone had a great holiday season and new year. I see some ladies have had babies, some are baking babies and some are preparing their ovens for babies! LOL. I hope to get back in the loop if you all will have me. Take care and Bless...
> 
> Kareen
> 
> Hey Kareen, Ive missed you! I hope all is well and your baby is adorable:cloud9:.
> 
> @rdy: Yes he is moving very fast. A lot of people have been telling me that but Im not so sure, LOL.Click to expand...



Thank you Mrs. KC. Time sure flies. Your kids are really growing up nicely. So pretty and handsome. Looks like you've got a little model there with your little gir ;-)

Hi to all the ladies!!!!


----------



## HisGrace

Hi Ladies. I had to take a step away from the threads on BnB for a while because I was making TTC my idol. I believe I have gotten things back in perspective and I'm back (for now anyway). I just wanted to tell you all about how great God has been to me.

I had an ultrasound for pelvic pain back in March/April 2011 and the doctor told me I had a fibroid in my uterine cavity. I then went for an HSG in June/July and the doctor told me that I had a partially blocked fallopian tube. Last month I had a laparoscopy and the doctor confirmed that there is no fibroid in my uterine cavity and both of my fallopian tubes are just fine. I believe that God has healed me and I am so excited to share my testimony. We haven't gotten our BFP yet, but I believe it is on the way!


----------



## ready4onemore

HisGrace said:


> Hi Ladies. I had to take a step away from the threads on BnB for a while because I was making TTC my idol. I believe I have gotten things back in perspective and I'm back (for now anyway). I just wanted to tell you all about how great God has been to me.
> 
> I had an ultrasound for pelvic pain back in March/April 2011 and the doctor told me I had a fibroid in my uterine cavity. I then went for an HSG in June/July and the doctor told me that I had a partially blocked fallopian tube. Last month I had a laparoscopy and the doctor confirmed that there is no fibroid in my uterine cavity and both of my fallopian tubes are just fine. I believe that God has healed me and I am so excited to share my testimony. We haven't gotten our BFP yet, but I believe it is on the way!

Keep the faith and put God first and He will bless you. I will be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Yes, heard it. I am shocked he revealed such personal information about them since they're very private. However, miscarriages...ttc...all included is such a stressful process shared by so many, as you said. I think they wanted to bring it to light, showing their struggles and triumphs. I think it's wonderful they were open about it. Happy they are now proud parents.



MssTeach13 said:


> Question- Have you ladies heard Jay-Z's new song "Glory" feat B.I.C yet? It is his dedication to his daughter and he talks about their struggle with miscarriage and it is really cute. Then it ends with her crying in the background. He is such a proud papa. But it just goes to show- all of the things that we discuss on here happens all over and you _never_ know the struggles of others. Because we as african americans don't always discuss this stuff, you often feel like you're alone in it... I am sooo glad I found you ladies! Seriously, don't know where I'd be without this outlet.
> 
> Stepping off my soap box... Sorry for the long rant, but check out the song when you get a chance.
> 
> Happy Monday!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hello ladies!! 

its been awhile since I've been on here! I wanna say congrats to all the new BFP momma's and those in the 2ww fx'd!

*Here's a quick update*

I had my appt on the fourth doctor put ttc on hold for 3-6 month until my weight comes down. Well I did ovulate really early on cd 18, last chart I o'd cd 30. I found out O'd early on Saturday 1 day afterwards when I got my CH on FF. Our intercourse timing when we weren't even thinking about it because of my last O chart.. was right on the freaking money! Ive been experiencing some unsual but usual sxs.. increased cm, tenderbreast but heavy(feels like they are bigger), blue viens, sensitive nipples, gagging alot, nauseous all the time, gassy, very very hungry, very fatigued, VERY BITCHY, headaches, felt like I was coming down with the flu, having mouth orgasms with food, craving green veggies(I hate majority of green veggies. but outt all 5 pg I want collard greens), craving sauteed broccoli, frequent urination, today I had possible ID, Hotflash this morning with the possible ID, cramping, burning tingling sensation on top of fundus of uterus, and about a hour ago I had pink discharge on my tissue!! Last two days I havent been wanting sex...very odd for me because I am a very sexual person. I didnt want hubby to touch me at all. 

So heres to possible sticky bean!!! 

what do you guys think about my chart?
CD 28 DPO 7


----------



## floppyears

HisGrace said:


> Hi Ladies. I had to take a step away from the threads on BnB for a while because I was making TTC my idol. I believe I have gotten things back in perspective and I'm back (for now anyway). I just wanted to tell you all about how great God has been to me.
> 
> I had an ultrasound for pelvic pain back in March/April 2011 and the doctor told me I had a fibroid in my uterine cavity. I then went for an HSG in June/July and the doctor told me that I had a partially blocked fallopian tube. Last month I had a laparoscopy and the doctor confirmed that there is no fibroid in my uterine cavity and both of my fallopian tubes are just fine. I believe that God has healed me and I am so excited to share my testimony. We haven't gotten our BFP yet, but I believe it is on the way!

Praise the Lord! Keep your eyes on HIM. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. October

Congrats HisGrace - what AWESOME news!

I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to do persies to everyone lately but I've been a bit down in the dumps. Yesterday some of my coworkers were having a conversation at lunch about this lady who is preggers and just got put on bed rest. She's having twins and apparently she has been trying a long time and this is her second time doing IVF and now she is very close to losing the twins. It turned into a whole debate about premature birth and how early a baby could be born and survive and be healthy. Got me thinking about losing Alexis at 24 weeks. It just brought up so much emotions for me....no one at my job knows my history - I'm still relatively new there and would be way too uncomfortable revealing something that personal but I did want to speak up at some of the insensitive comments they made. What was even harder though was hearing them talk about babies who had been born at a younger gestational age than Alexis who survived and were perfectly healthy. One of them even mentioned how her doctor had told her that girls stand a better chance of surviving than boys . Drives me crazy when I hear these stories cause I always think "what if..." and "why couldn't that have been MY baby"...sigh. Aaaah!! And being in the 2ww really is not helping my mood at all.


----------



## Regalpeas

*HisGrace* congrats! So glad things are looking up for you.

*Netta* fx fx :dust:
*
MrsOctober* I am so truly sorry for the loss of your baby girl. I know that must have been such a horrible conversation to endure. I hope you feel as better as you can. May God send you a ray of hope and a rainbow of promise for better days ahead. :hug:


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies..i'm up with excruciating stomach pains, its feels like a 24bug with nausea..idk if its a side effect of the Vitex or not. but if it is its on to metformin for me


----------



## ready4onemore

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies..i'm up with excruciating stomach pains, its feels like a 24bug with nausea..idk if its a side effect of the Vitex or not. but if it is its on to metformin for me

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Idk I started to bled but I had a temp spike today. My lp was 7 days....first time ever. I'm so passed Idk.... This has but hasn't happened before. With my daughter I had a regular AF 1/3/07 and then bled again 1/11/07 for two days and need a pad. Then i found out Ibwas of with her. I'm still having major sxs nausea, heavy breast, full blast hunger, tired, and few other things I've never had during "AF".


Idk Idk....my temp yesterday dropped below coverline 97.7 from 98.2....then today spike .up 98.2. Like it was supposed to for possible implant....



Sorry I'm frustrated right now. Because I od early as is and to have a AF THIS EARLY...JUST KILLING ME RIGHT NOW. IDK SHOULD I MARK IT DOWN ON FF AND LOSE MY DIP AND SPIKE..


----------



## wanababy8909

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies..i'm up with excruciating stomach pains, its feels like a 24bug with nausea..idk if its a side effect of the Vitex or not. but if it is its on to metformin for me

Hey where do u purchase vitex from? And I take metformin and it is very hard on ur stomach as well.


----------



## ladykay

Mrs. October said:


> Congrats HisGrace - what AWESOME news!
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to do persies to everyone lately but I've been a bit down in the dumps. Yesterday some of my coworkers were having a conversation at lunch about this lady who is preggers and just got put on bed rest. She's having twins and apparently she has been trying a long time and this is her second time doing IVF and now she is very close to losing the twins. It turned into a whole debate about premature birth and how early a baby could be born and survive and be healthy. Got me thinking about losing Alexis at 24 weeks. It just brought up so much emotions for me....no one at my job knows my history - I'm still relatively new there and would be way too uncomfortable revealing something that personal but I did want to speak up at some of the insensitive comments they made. What was even harder though was hearing them talk about babies who had been born at a younger gestational age than Alexis who survived and were perfectly healthy. One of them even mentioned how her doctor had told her that girls stand a better chance of surviving than boys . Drives me crazy when I hear these stories cause I always think "what if..." and "why couldn't that have been MY baby"...sigh. Aaaah!! And being in the 2ww really is not helping my mood at all.

Mrs. October, 
I'm so sorry you're hurting like this... and I don't have any clue what you're feeling like but I do know that God can heal all wounds and hurts; physical and emotional ones. I'll be praying for you hun. I can imagine how it was burning you up to listen to them. Some ppl don't know what to say and how to say it, they just talk. Forgive them for their ignorance and you stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! TGIF! and I mean it.... Im so tired of these kids Im teaching...whew! I am living for the weekend. Im really excited for this weekend. Hubby and I are hosting a "Date Night with your spouse". Its where we connect with three other couples for dinner and conversation. Every month we have a new theme. This month the theme is "What can I do to honor my spouse?" So we each have to bring our spouse a gift. We are doing this because marriage is under attack. Im really looking forward to it.

I hope all is well with everyone. XOXOXOXO


----------



## DBZ34

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Idk I started to bled but I had a temp spike today. My lp was 7 days....first time ever. I'm so passed Idk.... This has but hasn't happened before. With my daughter I had a regular AF 1/3/07 and then bled again 1/11/07 for two days and need a pad. Then i found out Ibwas of with her. I'm still having major sxs nausea, heavy breast, full blast hunger, tired, and few other things I've never had during "AF".
> 
> 
> Idk Idk....my temp yesterday dropped below coverline 97.7 from 98.2....then today spike .up 98.2. Like it was supposed to for possible implant....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm frustrated right now. Because I od early as is and to have a AF THIS EARLY...JUST KILLING ME RIGHT NOW. IDK SHOULD I MARK IT DOWN ON FF AND LOSE MY DIP AND SPIKE..

I wouldn't mark it as AF just yet on your chart. How heavy is it? If it's light, I would mark it as spotting and not start a new cycle on FF just yet. If it gets really heavy, then mark it as AF. But as many women have mistaken IB for AF, I think it's very possible that it's IB. So, give it a few more days and then take a test. A BFP won't show for another 2-4 days if it is implantation. Fx that it is. :) 

But really, I don't think your LP has dropped to 7 days from 12. It doesn't usually change very much. With your temps shooting back up, I'm sure it's not AF, because they usually decrease during AF, not increase or stay high.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hey DBZ34!!! I was hoping you saw that post lmbo! Its alternating between light flow and medium flow. No clotting I'm a big clotter and nothing. I had no warning or sign of af showing like I always do. I'm have uber headaches and other sxs that arent my norm. AF was supposed to be here between 18th and 19th not a whole week early. That's a another that rarely happens either I'm super late or a day or two early. Plus my lp is usually 12-22 day long. 

That's what some women were saying it usually declines before or during not shoot back up and remain. I had some women say that even though its shot up...the point is im bleeding and its AF. I had this happened with my son and daughter. I had "two periods" maybe week apart. I had to wear pads with those second AF and they lasted 1-3 days.

I dont wanna get my hopes up and o don't wanna sound crazy either lmbo!


----------



## AnotherAgain

Congrats!!! Send some baby dust my way! :happydance:




MssTeach13 said:


> Hey ladies, I took a digi test this morning since I was late and I got the YES + . I was near tears, ive had no real symptoms, except shortness of breath and a little sick to my stomach one or two days this week. The only thing I did diff was start taking vitamins, get engaged (finally!), have a bday, and entertain family. Lol I am sooooo praying that this is it! Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> MrsOctober, I hope you caught your egg! praying for you!
> 
> Hello, everyone else! Hope everyone is having a fantastic new year so far!


----------



## AnotherAgain

I'm with you...TGIF! I really like that Date Nighte with Your Spouse idea...I think I'm going to have to steal it...I love to see black love, and I'm always looking for ways to strengthen and deepen my marriage... :thumbup:



mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! TGIF! and I mean it.... Im so tired of these kids Im teaching...whew! I am living for the weekend. Im really excited for this weekend. Hubby and I are hosting a "Date Night with your spouse". Its where we connect with three other couples for dinner and conversation. Every month we have a new theme. This month the theme is "What can I do to honor my spouse?" So we each have to bring our spouse a gift. We are doing this because marriage is under attack. Im really looking forward to it.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone. XOXOXOXO


----------



## AnotherAgain

Hey ladies! It's been a lil minute since I last posted...I hope everything is going well with everyone...I see some you ladies might have lil loaves in the oven...if so, I'm asking in the name of Jesus that your pregnancies be beautiful and stress-free. For those of us still waiting and trying, send some baby dust our way!

I'm praying this is the month, and I'll know for sure next week...I've been extremely tired, which is not normal for me. Anyways, I hope you all enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## floppyears

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies..i'm up with excruciating stomach pains, its feels like a 24bug with nausea..idk if its a side effect of the Vitex or not. but if it is its on to metformin for me

get well soon


----------



## floppyears

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! TGIF! and I mean it.... Im so tired of these kids Im teaching...whew! I am living for the weekend. Im really excited for this weekend. Hubby and I are hosting a "Date Night with your spouse". Its where we connect with three other couples for dinner and conversation. Every month we have a new theme. This month the theme is "What can I do to honor my spouse?" So we each have to bring our spouse a gift. We are doing this because marriage is under attack. Im really looking forward to it.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone. XOXOXOXO

 I love, love, love it! 

Sounds like a lot of fun :).(How was your date night?) 

My husband and I have gotten other married couples back to dating after watching us. Well what use to be us smh. Since I've been pregnant we haven't been doing which I miss. I told him the other day that we are soon to be 3 months away from a newborn. If we don't go out we take a bath together or go for a walk in our neighborhood in the evenings or just sit on the couch cuddling(which I just love) The kids say we are too cute like giggling teens still in love. He has been great helping me fight this cold. This morning he made tea with honey and lemon with oatmeal and fruit.


----------



## wanababy8909

Hi, I. Haven't been charting or anything anymore becus it has jus gotten so frustrating and taking clomid was putting me through so many symtptoms.. 
Now were jus goin wit the flow I guess.
I'm due for my period in another week or so and for the last few days ny skin has been peeling on my boobs the areola area and my breast are so sore, and I've been feeling I'm gettin a cold but nufn jus a bunch of sneezing. And weepy eyes. What do u guys think?


----------



## DBZ34

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Hey DBZ34!!! I was hoping you saw that post lmbo! Its alternating between light flow and medium flow. No clotting I'm a big clotter and nothing. I had no warning or sign of af showing like I always do. I'm have uber headaches and other sxs that arent my norm. AF was supposed to be here between 18th and 19th not a whole week early. That's a another that rarely happens either I'm super late or a day or two early. Plus my lp is usually 12-22 day long.
> 
> That's what some women were saying it usually declines before or during not shoot back up and remain. I had some women say that even though its shot up...the point is im bleeding and its AF. I had this happened with my son and daughter. I had "two periods" maybe week apart. I had to wear pads with those second AF and they lasted 1-3 days.
> 
> I dont wanna get my hopes up and o don't wanna sound crazy either lmbo!

:) lol. 

I would say that if it's happened before too, when you were pg, then there's a good chance it is IB. I don't want to get your hopes up, but it's your body and if this is something that it usually does, I can't help but be overly excited for you! Everyone's body is different and one person's AF is another's IB. lol. 

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Keep us updated!!


----------



## Vrainoire

wanababy8909 said:


> Vrainoire said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..i'm up with excruciating stomach pains, its feels like a 24bug with nausea..idk if its a side effect of the Vitex or not. but if it is its on to metformin for me
> 
> Hey where do u purchase vitex from? And I take metformin and it is very hard on ur stomach as well.Click to expand...

I ordered the vitex from Amazon and after no cycle for two months 3 days into the vitex my cycle came on so..it has me very hopeful about the months to come


----------



## Nettamommyof2

DBZ34-Thanks hun. Temps are still alittle high..so still don't know what to make of it. It looks like they're declining now that I'm done bleeding. So even if it is a AF..in thinking as I said before it might be the vitex. I was almost a week into it starting on the 4 and AF showed. 

I'll still Test in a few days though just to be sure...also I stopped the vitex because of not knowing if I was or wasn't pg. 

Vrain-I'm thinking the same for me as well. Started on the 4th and a few days later here my "AF" came saw and conquered. But I got mines from the vitamin shoppe 3.49


----------



## DBZ34

Nettamommyof2 said:


> DBZ34-Thanks hun. Temps are still alittle high..so still don't know what to make of it. It looks like they're declining now that I'm done bleeding. So even if it is a AF..in thinking as I said before it might be the vitex. I was almost a week into it starting on the 4 and AF showed.
> 
> I'll still Test in a few days though just to be sure...also I stopped the vitex because of not knowing if I was or wasn't pg.
> 
> Vrain-I'm thinking the same for me as well. Started on the 4th and a few days later here my "AF" came saw and conquered. But I got mines from the vitamin shoppe 3.49


Ahh...I see how that could change things. So what does vitex do?


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Basically its natural herb supplement that balances out women's health, hormones, and cycles. A lot of women take this and swears by it literally. A lot of women also have gotten bfp after taking this for up to 3 months. They say they notice a big difference in their overall hormones and such after taking It. Some recommend it rather than taking clomid because of the side effexts with clomid one of them being drying cm, mood swings, may or may not ovulate, and other things. Which I did O with clomid but i also had the nasty side effects too. But vitex you get the clomid quality plus more but no side effects except for some nausea lol!

Studies showed that it takes up to a month to see difference. But i notice a slight difference like 3 days into it. 


Its some more things about vitex. You can call your local health shop and they will be able to it to you. Or looked up vitex chaste berry.


----------



## christylove

https://www.morphthing.com/showimag...y-of-166124756785659-and-157526377670682.jpeg and https://www.morphthing.com/baby/120...77670682?key=27f0b26933c33acc652c83d8d5c4f0d5 are pics. of what they say our kids would look like this was too much fun :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Mrs. October

Well ladies - another cycle bites the dust. I just couldn't resist the urge this morning and POAS. I am 13 DPO so I figured I should be able to get a faint positive by now if I were preggers but instead I got a BFN. My temps are still elevated so I'm thinking AF may still be a few days away. It's such a bummer. I dunno what more to do - hubby and I were spot on and DTD up to and the day of ovulation. I think I'm not going to temp next cycle. It's all becoming too much and clearly it's not helping me get pregnant...just fueling my anxiety and obsession with TTC. I'm on month 7 and every month that passes just makes me more and more anxious that something is wrong or maybe we'll just never have a baby. So I think if I ease up off of all the extra TTC stuff maybe it will help calm me down a bit.


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: It's not completely settled until AF shows up. I can understand wanting a break though.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Spotting is a good sign and a plus with elevated temps. Im testing today too! Though it maybe still quite early for you and me. But if it is early for you test dpo 18 incase.


----------



## DBZ34

Mrs. October said:


> Well ladies - another cycle bites the dust. I just couldn't resist the urge this morning and POAS. I am 13 DPO so I figured I should be able to get a faint positive by now if I were preggers but instead I got a BFN. My temps are still elevated so I'm thinking AF may still be a few days away. It's such a bummer. I dunno what more to do - hubby and I were spot on and DTD up to and the day of ovulation. I think I'm not going to temp next cycle. It's all becoming too much and clearly it's not helping me get pregnant...just fueling my anxiety and obsession with TTC. I'm on month 7 and every month that passes just makes me more and more anxious that something is wrong or maybe we'll just never have a baby. So I think if I ease up off of all the extra TTC stuff maybe it will help calm me down a bit.

Well, there's always hope that you have a late implanter and you could still get your BFP in a couple of days. Some women have gotten BFN on 15DPO and a BFP at 18DPO, so it's still possible. Don't give up hope! You're not out until AF shows up. But if AF is one her way in a few days, I hope the next cycle is the one for you. 


I think you're right to try to get rid of the stress of TTC. I definitely found that relaxing makes it easier to conceive. If temping is stressing you out, then I think it's a good idea for you to drop it. I will say as a reminder that can take perfectly healthy couples up to a year (and sometimes up to a year and a half) to conceive, so don't despair just yet. It will happen when it's meant to. I know it will. I'm on cycle 8, getting closer and closer to that year mark...And I know how hard it is when it takes so much longer than you think it should...

Every cycle before the last, we BD on ov or the days right around ov and nada. BFN. This last cycle, I managed to fall pg on a month that I wasn't supposed to TTC and we didn't BD on the "right" days...but I was so much more relaxed because I wasn't worried about temping (I still did it, but I didn't freak if I missed a temp), I wasn't worrying about when we were BDing, we just went with the flow and DH actually pulled out the day of ov because we were supposed to be preventing (I was pissed, but I got over it), so who knows what sperm made it to the egg. Unfortunately, it didn't go the way I had hoped, but it has encouraged me. It might take another 8 cycles until I see a BFP, but I know it can happen, so I'll just wait until God says the time is right. 

Next TTC cycle (in Feb), the plan is to BD every other day, instead of every day around ov, to give the sperm time to rest up before the big swim. I think maybe I was draining DH too much right before ov in my mad attempt to get the sperm to meet the egg. Got to build up those reserves...and I'm going to try to relax. Easier said than done, but helpful in the long run.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Bfn still experiencing increase watery cm, sore boobs, increased hunger, fluttery twinge left ovary, cramping on right ovary, and irritable... If my AF was to come its tomorrow. I'm cravibg salty and sweet foods now...that's my normal.


----------



## prayingtogod

Ladies, 

I'm just stopping in to say Hi. Still no BFP. I'm on day 11 of my cycle. Started testing day 8. No, positive yet. Just waiting to see that positive on the OPK and start the :sex: marathom.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Just stopping by to say hello. I know everyone is blessed if you are reading this!:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

Sending some :dust: to the ladies that need it and :hugs:too.


----------



## nesSAH

Just seeing this thread.
BB helped me through my first bump... now TTC #2.

Nice to meet y'all!


----------



## Mrs. October

Welcome nesSah. Hope your stay in this group is brief.

AFM: I'm on CD 8. I have decided that I won't be temping this cycle. I'm trying to just BD every other day. Unfortunately hubby is making it hard - he had to go out of town for work :dohh:. Hopefully he'll be back on Friday so that if I do ovulate when FF is predicting I may still have a chance of catching the egg. I'm really working hard on not stressing it so much so we'll see!


----------



## babyHwanted

I am really new to this, don't even know if I posting write- But hey, here goes.

I found out I have PCOS in December 2010. I have been to the doctors ever since. I have finally been to a fertility specialist in August 2011. After every test and blood work, we finally got to do Clomid. We did three cycles, which were all failures. I am now moving on to Femera starting Day 3 of the cycle. 

I really just need support and people to communicate to. My family is great, but they really don't understand.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

babyHwanted said:


> I am really new to this, don't even know if I posting write- But hey, here goes.
> 
> I found out I have PCOS in December 2010. I have been to the doctors ever since. I have finally been to a fertility specialist in August 2011. After every test and blood work, we finally got to do Clomid. We did three cycles, which were all failures. I am now moving on to Femera starting Day 3 of the cycle.
> 
> I really just need support and people to communicate to. My family is great, but they really don't understand.

Welcome! I have pcos...ive had it now almost 10 yrs in March. 


AFm: I'm ovulating ladies! So tonight is babydancing.com!


----------



## HisGrace

babyHwanted said:


> I am really new to this, don't even know if I posting write- But hey, here goes.
> 
> I found out I have PCOS in December 2010. I have been to the doctors ever since. I have finally been to a fertility specialist in August 2011. After every test and blood work, we finally got to do Clomid. We did three cycles, which were all failures. I am now moving on to Femera starting Day 3 of the cycle.
> 
> I really just need support and people to communicate to. My family is great, but they really don't understand.

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nice to meet all of the new ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

babyHwanted said:


> I am really new to this, don't even know if I posting write- But hey, here goes.
> 
> I found out I have PCOS in December 2010. I have been to the doctors ever since. I have finally been to a fertility specialist in August 2011. After every test and blood work, we finally got to do Clomid. We did three cycles, which were all failures. I am now moving on to Femera starting Day 3 of the cycle.
> 
> I really just need support and people to communicate to. My family is great, but they really don't understand.

Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. October

Welcome babyHwanted - let's hope Femara does the job!!


----------



## ladykay

Hey everyone, new and old! I'm constantly thinking of you ladies and sending up prayers for everyone. I realize more and more how many women have complications with conceiving. Although I got pregnant pretty quickly I take nothing for granted and feel very blessed by this whole experience. I am encouraged by each of you ladies for your faith and tenacity. I am encouraging you all to continue to trust in the Lord, pray for God's will, relax and make love in the name of Jesus!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyHwanted

Thanks for all the posts. I can only hope Femera works. They gave us the information for IUIs, but we will see my progress then see if that is going to be an option One cycle is pretty expensive, so still processing. And of course, insurance doesn't pay for anything. I am thankful that it covered the Femera, because that would have been $140.


----------



## floppyears

babyHwanted said:


> I am really new to this, don't even know if I posting write- But hey, here goes.
> 
> I found out I have PCOS in December 2010. I have been to the doctors ever since. I have finally been to a fertility specialist in August 2011. After every test and blood work, we finally got to do Clomid. We did three cycles, which were all failures. I am now moving on to Femera starting Day 3 of the cycle.
> 
> I really just need support and people to communicate to. My family is great, but they really don't understand.


Welcome


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hey ladies!!!!

I'm on cd 20 dpo 3....these last two cycle I have been O 'ING so much sooner than cd 30. Right now my main sxs are lower back pain, dull cramping, and tight pulling bloated feeling in lower stomach. I know its early but I feel like AF is on its way...who knows.


----------



## DBZ34

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Hey ladies!!!!
> 
> I'm on cd 20 dpo 3....these last two cycle I have been O 'ING so much sooner than cd 30. Right now my main sxs are lower back pain, dull cramping, and tight pulling bloated feeling in lower stomach. I know its early but I feel like AF is on its way...who knows.

It's waaayy too early to know if AF is going to be on her way or not. Your symptoms are most likely from the increase of progesterone in your body (which happens every month no matter what), the symptoms you get after 7DPO are the ones you want to keep an eye on. I mean, the egg doesn't even make it out of the tubes before 5DPO and implantation can happen as late as 12DPO...Don't give up yet! You're not out until AF shows her ugly unwanted face.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Thanks! Kinda did give up alittle only because my AF came really early last cycle with lp being 6 days from FF standards but I say 7 lol


----------



## lilyrose13

Hope everyone is doing good. and congrats to the new mamas, and ladies baking their buns in the oven!:thumbup: AFM, onto cycle 10 ttc no. 1 (although probably ntnp for maybe 12months). Using my CBFM and opks as gave up on BBT coz of crazy work hours and forgeting to check temps first thing lol! But,we DTD on one of my high and 1st peak days and last high day, so just hoping and praying as for my BFP to come soon. Been trying not to stress too much(if that's possible), and just trusting God -if He can do it for others, He surely can do it for me too, and in His timing of course ( the hard bit)! Stay blessed ladies, and let's not give up hope, however long it seems to take:hugs: 
ps, thanks to all the ladies who are always praying and encouraging those of us on this TTC journey.


----------



## HisGrace

Hey ladies :wave: 

I hope everyone is doing well. Has anyone ever had a laparascopy? AF is a week late now and I have no clue whats going on. I tested and got a bfn so i know its not that. Does the lap cause a delay in af? i think i will call my dr if it doesnt show up soon. Any of you experience this before?


----------



## tickledpink3

Welcome to all the new ladies, current and future mommas! Anyone testing soon? If so, throwing some baby dust your way


----------



## Regalpeas

Hey ladies! Hope all is well. :dust:


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say Hello xxxx hugs


----------



## nesSAH

tickledpink3 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies, current and future mommas! Anyone testing soon? If so, throwing some baby dust your way

Hoping to test Feb 14th, unless of course AF arrives :o


----------



## Number2in2012

Hi Ladies,

I have been married for 5 years and we have been TTC for 5 years. It can be quite discouraging at times knowing that we both have 9yo daughters from a previous relationship. We just really want one(or two) together. I have just discovered this forum and have really found encouragement in seeing that I am not alone. I have just began tracking ovulation and taking vitimans ect. I was hoping to test on Feb14 bc AF was due in the 10th, but surprisingly, AF came on the 1st which was cd16.This was the earliest AF I've ever had, so that kind of threw my ovulation dates off. I'm not sure where to pick back up. Has anyone had this happen? If so what was the cause? All I can do is try to BD from now to the end of the month when AF should be do again...Maybe:shrug:


----------



## HisGrace

Number2in2012 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been married for 5 years and we have been TTC for 5 years. It can be quite discouraging at times knowing that we both have 9yo daughters from a previous relationship. We just really want one(or two) together. I have just discovered this forum and have really found encouragement in seeing that I am not alone. I have just began tracking ovulation and taking vitimans ect. I was hoping to test on Feb14 bc AF was due in the 10th, but surprisingly, AF came on the 1st which was cd16.This was the earliest AF I've ever had, so that kind of threw my ovulation dates off. I'm not sure where to pick back up. Has anyone had this happen? If so what was the cause? All I can do is try to BD from now to the end of the month when AF should be do again...Maybe:shrug:

Welcome Number2! :wave: I don't know what to tell you about the early AF but your plan sounds great. I'm in the exact opposite situation. My AF won't show up. I'm on CD 42 now and my dr tells me it might be another 4 weeks. Eeeeek! Do you use OPKs? That might help.


----------



## floppyears

Welcome Number2


----------



## tickledpink3

nesSAH said:


> tickledpink3 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, current and future mommas! Anyone testing soon? If so, throwing some baby dust your way
> 
> Hoping to test Feb 14th, unless of course AF arrives :oClick to expand...

I'm testing then as well. Just tryin not to be the poas addict that I was before :wacko:


Number2in2012 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been married for 5 years and we have been TTC for 5 years. It can be quite discouraging at times knowing that we both have 9yo daughters from a previous relationship. We just really want one(or two) together. I have just discovered this forum and have really found encouragement in seeing that I am not alone. I have just began tracking ovulation and taking vitimans ect. I was hoping to test on Feb14 bc AF was due in the 10th, but surprisingly, AF came on the 1st which was cd16.This was the earliest AF I've ever had, so that kind of threw my ovulation dates off. I'm not sure where to pick back up. Has anyone had this happen? If so what was the cause? All I can do is try to BD from now to the end of the month when AF should be do again...Maybe:shrug:

Welcome to the group. :hugs:


----------



## Number2in2012

HisGrace said:


> Number2in2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been married for 5 years and we have been TTC for 5 years. It can be quite discouraging at times knowing that we both have 9yo daughters from a previous relationship. We just really want one(or two) together. I have just discovered this forum and have really found encouragement in seeing that I am not alone. I have just began tracking ovulation and taking vitimans ect. I was hoping to test on Feb14 bc AF was due in the 10th, but surprisingly, AF came on the 1st which was cd16.This was the earliest AF I've ever had, so that kind of threw my ovulation dates off. I'm not sure where to pick back up. Has anyone had this happen? If so what was the cause? All I can do is try to BD from now to the end of the month when AF should be do again...Maybe:shrug:
> 
> Welcome Number2! :wave: I don't know what to tell you about the early AF but your plan sounds great. I'm in the exact opposite situation. My AF won't show up. I'm on CD 42 now and my dr tells me it might be another 4 weeks. Eeeeek! Do you use OPKs? That might help.Click to expand...

I have not tried OPKs yet but I plan to in the next cycle.


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tickledpink3 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies, current and future mommas! Anyone testing soon? If so, throwing some baby dust your way
> 
> Hoping to test Feb 14th, unless of course AF arrives :oClick to expand...
> 
> I'm testing then as well. Just tryin not to be the poas addict that I was before :wacko:
> 
> 
> Number2in2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been married for 5 years and we have been TTC for 5 years. It can be quite discouraging at times knowing that we both have 9yo daughters from a previous relationship. We just really want one(or two) together. I have just discovered this forum and have really found encouragement in seeing that I am not alone. I have just began tracking ovulation and taking vitimans ect. I was hoping to test on Feb14 bc AF was due in the 10th, but surprisingly, AF came on the 1st which was cd16.This was the earliest AF I've ever had, so that kind of threw my ovulation dates off. I'm not sure where to pick back up. Has anyone had this happen? If so what was the cause? All I can do is try to BD from now to the end of the month when AF should be do again...Maybe:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the group. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey girl! I didnt know you were TTC again!! Yay! Me too. I cant believe I have been in this group so long.

Hello to all the newbies! I plan to try and be around more! I miss you all:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

Yes, we decided I wasn't getting any younger (I'll be 35 this year) and after the complications before, it would be good to go ahead and bring forth another spawn of our crazy loins. Good to hear you are working on another as well. Let's keep our Fx'd


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> Yes, we decided I wasn't getting any younger (I'll be 35 this year) and after the complications before, it would be good to go ahead and bring forth another spawn of our crazy loins. Good to hear you are working on another as well. Let's keep our Fx'd

Yeah Im getting no younger either. I will be 38 this year! So hubby and I are getting in a lot of practice. I hope it doesnt take us as long as it did last time!:dohh:


----------



## ready4onemore

Praying for the best for the both of you. :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

I'm in agreement with Ready on praying for the both of you and that it will not take long :) hugs xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! I believe that God will bless us quickly this time as well!:hugs:


----------



## christylove

hey ladies, how are you all????? i miss the support from this group and just wanted to say hi :) i know i missed alot, and i hope to catch you with you all. God bless :)


----------



## tickledpink3

Welcome back Christy :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. October

Hey christy! I was JUST thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were doing. What's new on your end? How is TTC coming? I am waiting for AF to arrive this weekend (but secretly praying she's gone for 10 months....lol).


----------



## CeeDee

Hello everyone! Just checking in and seeing how everyone is doing.


----------



## floppyears

Hello Ladies hugs xxxx 

Hiya CeeDee, your pregnancy is almost over sister :). How are you feeling? 

Afm- I am doing great. In good spirits and energy level goes up and down. Been baby shopping for our princess(exciting). Enjoying every minute of this bless time. 

I pray all is well with everyone and family. Hope everyone's weekend is good.


----------



## CeeDee

I'm feeling pretty good. My energy is up and down as well. The longer I sit the harder it is to get up. Sometimes it's better for me to keep busy. Here's a bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1720.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Ceedee, glad to see you posting. Your bump is super cute.


----------



## nesSAH

Welcome Number2in2012!!

Sorry about the early AF.
I've also had it happen before last year. AF arrived 2 weeks early!!
I think it's maybe one of those things that happens once in a while???





Number2in2012 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been married for 5 years and we have been TTC for 5 years. It can be quite discouraging at times knowing that we both have 9yo daughters from a previous relationship. We just really want one(or two) together. I have just discovered this forum and have really found encouragement in seeing that I am not alone. I have just began tracking ovulation and taking vitimans ect. I was hoping to test on Feb14 bc AF was due in the 10th, but surprisingly, AF came on the 1st which was cd16.This was the earliest AF I've ever had, so that kind of threw my ovulation dates off. I'm not sure where to pick back up. Has anyone had this happen? If so what was the cause? All I can do is try to BD from now to the end of the month when AF should be do again...Maybe:shrug:


----------



## nesSAH

Cute bump CeeDee!
Congratulations!
Do you know what you're having?


----------



## tickledpink3

Okay the baby bumps are too precious! Now I'm really wanting a second. :happydance:

Is anyone in here keeping a current ttc, pregnancy, parenting journal? If so, post your links so we can go there and show you some support there too :flower:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

HI ladies,

I have been lurking but not commenting as much. Just wanted to drop in and say Prayer works! I FINALLY got a BFP this past Friday. I am still in shock but looks like IUI #3 was a charm...I won't bore you all with the details but it was a long two years full of pills, prodding, and false pregnancy tests. And although my heart hurt alot through it all (mainly why I didn't post) I was praying for us all. Thanks for all the support and I will continue to drop in at least a few times a week. :)


----------



## tickledpink3

hopefulywa8tn said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking but not commenting as much. Just wanted to drop in and say Prayer works! I FINALLY got a BFP this past Friday. I am still in shock but looks like IUI #3 was a charm...I won't bore you all with the details but it was a long two years full of pills, prodding, and false pregnancy tests. And although my heart hurt alot through it all (mainly why I didn't post) I was praying for us all. Thanks for all the support and I will continue to drop in at least a few times a week. :)

Congratulations! And you won't bore us with the details, believe me. You never know how much your story will help another woman. Please keep in touch and congratulations again!


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hello Ladies,

It's been a while since I've been on this site. I know I have a lot to catch up on. We had to postpone my wedding this past December, because I couldn't get to Nigeria for it, due to issues here in the states. So we changed it to June. I'm happy for the bfp's I see here and the pregnancy bumps! 

I've also was looking to see if there were anybody in here from Atlanta or stay in Atlanta that is still TTC or have any connections or links to Nigeria. Either from there or married to one(just asking. Nothing important). I'm going to try my best to reply and come on here more often, since I wasn't on here to much before.


----------



## queenlavera

Tickledpink thank you for posting in the ff thread and helping me find this one! I wish I would have found this when I was ttc, but I plan to again in a year. 

Hi all, I had my first, a boy on 12/9. I look forward to chatting with all of you.


----------



## CeeDee

nesSah, It's a girl. 

hopefuly, Congrats! What a wonderful blessing. I'll keep you in my prayers.

queenlarva, Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## lilyrose13

hopefulywa8tn said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking but not commenting as much. Just wanted to drop in and say Prayer works! I FINALLY got a BFP this past Friday. I am still in shock but looks like IUI #3 was a charm...I won't bore you all with the details but it was a long two years full of pills, prodding, and false pregnancy tests. And although my heart hurt alot through it all (mainly why I didn't post) I was praying for us all. Thanks for all the support and I will continue to drop in at least a few times a week. :)

Hopefuly CONGRATULATIONS:happydance::happydance:

Welcome Queenlarva!!


----------



## tickledpink3

Anewbeginning said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I've been on this site. I know I have a lot to catch up on. We had to postpone my wedding this past December, because I couldn't get to Nigeria for it, due to issues here in the states. So we changed it to June. I'm happy for the bfp's I see here and the pregnancy bumps!
> 
> I've also was looking to see if there were anybody in here from Atlanta or stay in Atlanta that is still TTC or have any connections or links to Nigeria. Either from there or married to one(just asking. Nothing important). I'm going to try my best to reply and come on here more often, since I wasn't on here to much before.

Welcome back. Sorry to hear you had so much trouble. We will be looking out to see you around here more :thumbup:



queenlavera said:


> Tickledpink thank you for posting in the ff thread and helping me find this one! I wish I would have found this when I was ttc, but I plan to again in a year.
> 
> Hi all, I had my first, a boy on 12/9. I look forward to chatting with all of you.

Welcome Queenlavera! Your baby boy is too cute in that avatar picture. Will be looking out to see you around here more too. :flower:


----------



## Anewbeginning

Thank you Tickledpink. I know I'll make it through. I'm still going in June. And yes i'll bring back stories. In the meantime I'll reply to any reply or question from you ladies :flower:








tickledpink3 said:


> Anewbeginning said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I've been on this site. I know I have a lot to catch up on. We had to postpone my wedding this past December, because I couldn't get to Nigeria for it, due to issues here in the states. So we changed it to June. I'm happy for the bfp's I see here and the pregnancy bumps!
> 
> I've also was looking to see if there were anybody in here from Atlanta or stay in Atlanta that is still TTC or have any connections or links to Nigeria. Either from there or married to one(just asking. Nothing important). I'm going to try my best to reply and come on here more often, since I wasn't on here to much before.
> 
> Welcome back. Sorry to hear you had so much trouble. We will be looking out to see you around here more :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> queenlavera said:
> 
> 
> Tickledpink thank you for posting in the ff thread and helping me find this one! I wish I would have found this when I was ttc, but I plan to again in a year.
> 
> Hi all, I had my first, a boy on 12/9. I look forward to chatting with all of you.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Queenlavera! Your baby boy is too cute in that avatar picture. Will be looking out to see you around here more too. :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## queenlavera

Thanks Tickledpink and Olivia is absolutely adorable.

Thanks for the welcome ladies!!

Little info, DH and I have been married for 6 years in May. We were ttc from 08 and finally got pregnant through an IVF clinical trial last April, I got my BFP on my birthday! I have diabetes and high blood pressure so after a not so easy pregnancy, I had my little boy via emergency csection after getting to 8 cm when his hr started decelerating with each subsequent contraction. I was induced at 38-3 due to pre-eclampsia, he came out great though and didn't have any NICU time which I was very thankful for. We used to live in NYC but now live in PA. Any questions about my ttc or preggo don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## lilyrose13

Hi ladies. Unfortunately AF got me when I woke up:nope: Was so busy at work during the day so too busy to feel sorry for myself. But when I got home, felt so so low in my spirit and had a good cry. I'd really tried my best this month, and have been trying to DTD especially the last 5 months around my positive opk, every other day, and used preseed last month, and softcups the month before, but alas, it's really taking long. I felt better though after my cry and asking God how long Lord, and although I've never had a bfp,(I know it 's so variable for everyone), but I just pray it will be soon, because there's nothing I want more than to be a good mom like my mom was to me. SO please keep praying for us who've never had a BFP that God blesses us soon because this is so much harder than I bargained for. I really wish I'd never gone on the pill for years, but I had mild endometriosis (not bad enough for surgery), and it can take longer to conceive, and was also busy with work.But I'm at that stage where I'm really ready to have kids, and am not getting any younger lol. It's hard to talk to my DH about how this can take a toll on me sometimes, but he tries to be supportive, and just says it will happen and doesn't seem stressed but I know it would make him so happy if we conceived. So anyway, I guess I just have to remind myself that this may take long, and to hang in there! Thanx for listening ladies.


----------



## floppyears

queenlavera said:


> Tickledpink thank you for posting in the ff thread and helping me find this one! I wish I would have found this when I was ttc, but I plan to again in a year.
> 
> Hi all, I had my first, a boy on 12/9. I look forward to chatting with all of you.

Welcome Queen and Congratulations!


----------



## floppyears

hopefulywa8tn said:


> HI ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking but not commenting as much. Just wanted to drop in and say Prayer works! I FINALLY got a BFP this past Friday. I am still in shock but looks like IUI #3 was a charm...I won't bore you all with the details but it was a long two years full of pills, prodding, and false pregnancy tests. And although my heart hurt alot through it all (mainly why I didn't post) I was praying for us all. Thanks for all the support and I will continue to drop in at least a few times a week. :)

Congratulations!


----------



## floppyears

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies. Unfortunately AF got me when I woke up:nope: Was so busy at work during the day so too busy to feel sorry for myself. But when I got home, felt so so low in my spirit and had a good cry. I'd really tried my best this month, and have been trying to DTD especially the last 5 months around my positive opk, every other day, and used preseed last month, and softcups the month before, but alas, it's really taking long. I felt better though after my cry and asking God how long Lord, and although I've never had a bfp,(I know it 's so variable for everyone), but I just pray it will be soon, because there's nothing I want more than to be a good mom like my mom was to me. SO please keep praying for us who've never had a BFP that God blesses us soon because this is so much harder than I bargained for. I really wish I'd never gone on the pill for years, but I had mild endometriosis (not bad enough for surgery), and it can take longer to conceive, and was also busy with work.But I'm at that stage where I'm really ready to have kids, and am not getting any younger lol. It's hard to talk to my DH about how this can take a toll on me sometimes, but he tries to be supportive, and just says it will happen and doesn't seem stressed but I know it would make him so happy if we conceived. So anyway, I guess I just have to remind myself that this may take long, and to hang in there! Thanx for listening ladies.

 Hugs Lily


----------



## tickledpink3

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies. Unfortunately AF got me when I woke up:nope: Was so busy at work during the day so too busy to feel sorry for myself. But when I got home, felt so so low in my spirit and had a good cry. I'd really tried my best this month, and have been trying to DTD especially the last 5 months around my positive opk, every other day, and used preseed last month, and softcups the month before, but alas, it's really taking long. I felt better though after my cry and asking God how long Lord, and although I've never had a bfp,(I know it 's so variable for everyone), but I just pray it will be soon, because there's nothing I want more than to be a good mom like my mom was to me. SO please keep praying for us who've never had a BFP that God blesses us soon because this is so much harder than I bargained for. I really wish I'd never gone on the pill for years, but I had mild endometriosis (not bad enough for surgery), and it can take longer to conceive, and was also busy with work.But I'm at that stage where I'm really ready to have kids, and am not getting any younger lol. It's hard to talk to my DH about how this can take a toll on me sometimes, but he tries to be supportive, and just says it will happen and doesn't seem stressed but I know it would make him so happy if we conceived. So anyway, I guess I just have to remind myself that this may take long, and to hang in there! Thanx for listening ladies.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

queenlavera said:


> Thanks Tickledpink and Olivia is absolutely adorable.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ladies!!
> 
> Little info, DH and I have been married for 6 years in May. We were ttc from 08 and finally got pregnant through an IVF clinical trial last April, I got my BFP on my birthday! I have diabetes and high blood pressure so after a not so easy pregnancy, I had my little boy via emergency csection after getting to 8 cm when his hr started decelerating with each subsequent contraction. I was induced at 38-3 due to pre-eclampsia, he came out great though and didn't have any NICU time which I was very thankful for. We used to live in NYC but now live in PA. Any questions about my ttc or preggo don't hesitate to ask.


I do have a question as a matter of fact! I suffer with high blood pressure and I have recently been put on meds. January as a matter of fact , my pressure is up and down so I never worry too much. However my PCP put me on a low dosage medication 2 times a day and now recemtly 3 times. I told my fertility doc about it and she said it was the one she would have put me on ...the thing is I went back to the PCP right b4 the IUi and she increased the dosage to 3 times a day. I am nervous about pre-eclmapsia. How did it effect you and your daily routine. I workout 3-4 times a week (though the dr told me to hold off until after the 1st sono so I'm out) I eat ok , not overweight or anything, its genetics and a stressful job :wacko: Any advice?


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies. Unfortunately AF got me when I woke up:nope: Was so busy at work during the day so too busy to feel sorry for myself. But when I got home, felt so so low in my spirit and had a good cry. I'd really tried my best this month, and have been trying to DTD especially the last 5 months around my positive opk, every other day, and used preseed last month, and softcups the month before, but alas, it's really taking long. I felt better though after my cry and asking God how long Lord, and although I've never had a bfp,(I know it 's so variable for everyone), but I just pray it will be soon, because there's nothing I want more than to be a good mom like my mom was to me. SO please keep praying for us who've never had a BFP that God blesses us soon because this is so much harder than I bargained for. I really wish I'd never gone on the pill for years, but I had mild endometriosis (not bad enough for surgery), and it can take longer to conceive, and was also busy with work.But I'm at that stage where I'm really ready to have kids, and am not getting any younger lol. It's hard to talk to my DH about how this can take a toll on me sometimes, but he tries to be supportive, and just says it will happen and doesn't seem stressed but I know it would make him so happy if we conceived. So anyway, I guess I just have to remind myself that this may take long, and to hang in there! Thanx for listening ladies.

I think we can all say we have been there before. I can definitely speak for myself when I say that I have. I think about how lucky some women are to keep pooping them out or my friends to say just have sex everyday and you're bound to get pregnant. I wish for us all that it were that easy. I was asking those same questions and my husband was the same way. I think he is maybe trying to be strong for you. My husband was elated when I told him at work he said he was shaking and had to go excuse himself from his desk. It will happen I am sure, GOD has a plan and we are all in it somehow. :)


----------



## tickledpink3

hopefulywa8tn said:


> queenlavera said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tickledpink and Olivia is absolutely adorable.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ladies!!
> 
> Little info, DH and I have been married for 6 years in May. We were ttc from 08 and finally got pregnant through an IVF clinical trial last April, I got my BFP on my birthday! I have diabetes and high blood pressure so after a not so easy pregnancy, I had my little boy via emergency csection after getting to 8 cm when his hr started decelerating with each subsequent contraction. I was induced at 38-3 due to pre-eclampsia, he came out great though and didn't have any NICU time which I was very thankful for. We used to live in NYC but now live in PA. Any questions about my ttc or preggo don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> I do have a question as a matter of fact! I suffer with high blood pressure and I have recently been put on meds. January as a matter of fact , my pressure is up and down so I never worry too much. However my PCP put me on a low dosage medication 2 times a day and now recemtly 3 times. I told my fertility doc about it and she said it was the one she would have put me on ...the thing is I went back to the PCP right b4 the IUi and she increased the dosage to 3 times a day. I am nervous about pre-eclmapsia. How did it effect you and your daily routine. I workout 3-4 times a week (though the dr told me to hold off until after the 1st sono so I'm out) I eat ok , not overweight or anything, its genetics and a stressful job :wacko: Any advice?Click to expand...

My sister had pre eclampsia and they put her on a low sodium diet even after she had my niece. My sister worked out the whole time she was pregnant (obsessed about gaining weight) but some how the foods she was eating had too much sodium. The best you can do is to lower your sodium intake and it's in more things than you know so you will have to be a label looker for a while. Drinks, snacks, and even raw fruits and vegetables can have loads of sodium.


On another note, I think I'm out this month. When I was pregnant the first time, I had all kinds of symptoms. Now, just nothing. Not even the sign of AF showing. I forgot how stressful this all was!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

tickledpink3 said:


> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queenlavera said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tickledpink and Olivia is absolutely adorable.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ladies!!
> 
> Little info, DH and I have been married for 6 years in May. We were ttc from 08 and finally got pregnant through an IVF clinical trial last April, I got my BFP on my birthday! I have diabetes and high blood pressure so after a not so easy pregnancy, I had my little boy via emergency csection after getting to 8 cm when his hr started decelerating with each subsequent contraction. I was induced at 38-3 due to pre-eclampsia, he came out great though and didn't have any NICU time which I was very thankful for. We used to live in NYC but now live in PA. Any questions about my ttc or preggo don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> I do have a question as a matter of fact! I suffer with high blood pressure and I have recently been put on meds. January as a matter of fact , my pressure is up and down so I never worry too much. However my PCP put me on a low dosage medication 2 times a day and now recemtly 3 times. I told my fertility doc about it and she said it was the one she would have put me on ...the thing is I went back to the PCP right b4 the IUi and she increased the dosage to 3 times a day. I am nervous about pre-eclmapsia. How did it effect you and your daily routine. I workout 3-4 times a week (though the dr told me to hold off until after the 1st sono so I'm out) I eat ok , not overweight or anything, its genetics and a stressful job :wacko: Any advice?Click to expand...
> 
> My sister had pre eclampsia and they put her on a low sodium diet even after she had my niece. My sister worked out the whole time she was pregnant (obsessed about gaining weight) but some how the foods she was eating had too much sodium. The best you can do is to lower your sodium intake and it's in more things than you know so you will have to be a label looker for a while. Drinks, snacks, and even raw fruits and vegetables can have loads of sodium.
> 
> 
> On another note, I think I'm out this month. When I was pregnant the first time, I had all kinds of symptoms. Now, just nothing. Not even the sign of AF showing. I forgot how stressful this all was!Click to expand...

Yeah my dr put me on the DASH diet.. right before my IUI , but I haven't been following it well.:nope: BUT I really need to. 

Sorry to hear you are out this month i hate seeing AF signs:growlmad:


----------



## nesSAH

Well, AF did not show.
I had to see my HCP because I had food poisoning earlier this week...we got to chatting about how I had a :bfn: and AF is now 4 days late.

She tested and I got a :bfp: :happydance:
I was actually in tears and so overwhelmed!! Too Happy! Thank you Lord.


Congrats hopefulywa8tn and everyone else who just got positive test results.

Keeping the rest of you ladies in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

nesSAH said:


> Well, AF did not show.
> I had to see my HCP because I had food poisoning earlier this week...we got to chatting about how I had a :bfn: and AF is now 4 days late.
> 
> She tested and I got a :bfp: :happydance:
> I was actually in tears and so overwhelmed!! Too Happy! Thank you Lord.
> 
> 
> Congrats hopefulywa8tn and everyone else who just got positive test results.
> 
> Keeping the rest of you ladies in my prayers :hugs:

Congratulations! H&H 9 months to you.


----------



## floppyears

nesSAH said:


> Well, AF did not show.
> I had to see my HCP because I had food poisoning earlier this week...we got to chatting about how I had a :bfn: and AF is now 4 days late.
> 
> She tested and I got a :bfp: :happydance:
> I was actually in tears and so overwhelmed!! Too Happy! Thank you Lord.
> 
> 
> Congrats hopefulywa8tn and everyone else who just got positive test results.
> 
> Keeping the rest of you ladies in my prayers :hugs:


Congrats! Healthy, blissful pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

Congrats Nessah!


----------



## ladykay

Congratulations Nessa! Enjoy the next nine months!


----------



## Anewbeginning

Congrats on all the :bfp: and who is all ready pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: And also dancing for all of us who is going to be pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AF is not the end ladies.


----------



## queenlavera

hopefulywa8tn said:


> queenlavera said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tickledpink and Olivia is absolutely adorable.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ladies!!
> 
> Little info, DH and I have been married for 6 years in May. We were ttc from 08 and finally got pregnant through an IVF clinical trial last April, I got my BFP on my birthday! I have diabetes and high blood pressure so after a not so easy pregnancy, I had my little boy via emergency csection after getting to 8 cm when his hr started decelerating with each subsequent contraction. I was induced at 38-3 due to pre-eclampsia, he came out great though and didn't have any NICU time which I was very thankful for. We used to live in NYC but now live in PA. Any questions about my ttc or preggo don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> 
> I do have a question as a matter of fact! I suffer with high blood pressure and I have recently been put on meds. January as a matter of fact , my pressure is up and down so I never worry too much. However my PCP put me on a low dosage medication 2 times a day and now recemtly 3 times. I told my fertility doc about it and she said it was the one she would have put me on ...the thing is I went back to the PCP right b4 the IUi and she increased the dosage to 3 times a day. I am nervous about pre-eclmapsia. How did it effect you and your daily routine. I workout 3-4 times a week (though the dr told me to hold off until after the 1st sono so I'm out) I eat ok , not overweight or anything, its genetics and a stressful job :wacko: Any advice?Click to expand...


I wish I had some advice but my bp stayed out of control before, during and still is not under the 120/80.


----------



## queenlavera

Congrats Nessah!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

nesSAH said:


> Well, AF did not show.
> I had to see my HCP because I had food poisoning earlier this week...we got to chatting about how I had a :bfn: and AF is now 4 days late.
> 
> She tested and I got a :bfp: :happydance:
> I was actually in tears and so overwhelmed!! Too Happy! Thank you Lord.
> 
> 
> Congrats hopefulywa8tn and everyone else who just got positive test results.
> 
> Keeping the rest of you ladies in my prayers :hugs:


Congrats. To God be the glory.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats hopefullyw8tn and Nessah on your new pregnancies! God is so good!

Not much longer Floppyears and Rdy! I am so happy for you all.

To those still in waiting, I promise you that God has not forgotten you! Your blessing is on the way!:happydance:

As for me, DH and I have been practicing and I have been taking my metformin half-heartedly..I really need to get better at taking it if I plan to get preggo! I KNOW it will happen though because I trust God and if he blessed me two other times I KNOW he will do it again!

Also Master Malcolm Brown will be 1 years old this saturday...woot, woot! We have family coming from Richmond, VA and Chicago, IL, so it will be a blast. Both sets of his grandparents will be there and meeting for the first time! I am SO looking forward to it.

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Oh my Mrsbrown, the time just went so fast. I cannot believe is has been a year.


----------



## tickledpink3

Time sure has flown by @mrskcbrown

AF is one day late though I'm not convinced I'm pregnant. I'm still crampy. I just wished it would get here so I can go ahead and try for next month. This breast feeding thing sure isn't helping lol My cycle is way out of wack. *sigh*


----------



## floppyears

Wow A YEAR WOW!


----------



## Beauty2

Hello Ladies!!!!

I haven't been here in a long while....well I've been stalking a little :) 

Just came to wish all you ladies luck and great blessings from God!!!! 
*TTC'ers* - hang in there! Your time is coming soon!! FXD!!!
*New Cycler's *- this is your time!!! I hope you catch that eggy!!!! :thumbup: 
*2WW'ers *- :dust: FXD!!! Let's see those bfp's!!!! 
*Preggers* - H&H 9 months to you and baby!!! I hope you all are dealing with the changes well. Try to relax. 

And a special shoutout to those ladies who are in limbo. I hope you find some answers soon!!!! :hugs: 

Wishing you all the best!!!!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

Oh, and congratulations to all the ladies with bfps!!!!! YAY!!!!! :bfp: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## DBZ34

I just started my TWW, sitting at 3DPO. I'm hoping for a BFP this month...DH has been more into TTC this month and hopefully his dedication to the cause will pay off. :) lol.


----------



## HisGrace

I'm just waiting to ovulate. Still haven't got a positive OPK yet. I'm afraid this might be another 40 day cycle. I sure hope it isn't.


----------



## MummyWant2be

:hi: ladies, can I join this wonderful group? i have been stalking this thread for a few weeks now...

my name is Esther(24 - turning 25 in May) fiance Hendry(25 - 26 in April) we have been ttc since last year August - went to my GP for a heads up and they did test to check if i do ovulate and all seemed fine according to my doc - and he said we should just keep BD'ng every other day...well, to my surprise still no BFP even a hint of it :nope::nope:


----------



## Number2in2012

Hi Ladies!Just checking in.CONGRATULATIONS to Nessah and HopefulyW8tn :happydance::happydance:H&H:cloud9: for you ladies!GOD IS GOOD!!!Sorry for the ones AF got this cycle your BFP will come :flower:.Fx'ed for the ladies who have testing coming up.As for me, I am 10dpo today with really no symptoms other than indegestion(which the only time I ever had it was 10yrs ago while pregnant with dd)Not getting my hopes up though, just chalk it up to eating too much maybe.If AF doesnt show by the 25th, I will hold out testing until Feb.29th just to be sure.Fx'ed and praying that its my time.I know He will.


----------



## tickledpink3

DBZ34 said:


> I just started my TWW, sitting at 3DPO. I'm hoping for a BFP this month...DH has been more into TTC this month and hopefully his dedication to the cause will pay off. :) lol.

Good luck to you and hope this tww flies by



HisGrace said:


> I'm just waiting to ovulate. Still haven't got a positive OPK yet. I'm afraid this might be another 40 day cycle. I sure hope it isn't.

Are you using the internet opks or that clearblue easy fertility monitor? I heard that was good



MummyWant2be said:


> :hi: ladies, can I join this wonderful group? i have been stalking this thread for a few weeks now...
> 
> my name is Esther(24 - turning 25 in May) fiance Hendry(25 - 26 in April) we have been ttc since last year August - went to my GP for a heads up and they did test to check if i do ovulate and all seemed fine according to my doc - and he said we should just keep BD'ng every other day...well, to my surprise still no BFP even a hint of it :nope::nope:

Of course you can join and WELCOME! I say if it keeps up, maybe have your fiance get a count check done. In the meantime, have fun with the BDing



Number2in2012 said:


> Hi Ladies!Just checking in.CONGRATULATIONS to Nessah and HopefulyW8tn :happydance::happydance:H&H:cloud9: for you ladies!GOD IS GOOD!!!Sorry for the ones AF got this cycle your BFP will come :flower:.Fx'ed for the ladies who have testing coming up.As for me, I am 10dpo today with really no symptoms other than indegestion(which the only time I ever had it was 10yrs ago while pregnant with dd)Not getting my hopes up though, just chalk it up to eating too much maybe.If AF doesnt show by the 25th, I will hold out testing until Feb.29th just to be sure.Fx'ed and praying that its my time.I know He will.

Lots of baby dust to you!

Af finally got me yesterday so now I can see if I am going to be able to conceive #2 or will I have to wait until after #1 is weaned. Let's just keep our heads up ladies


----------



## Mzladyk

Hi :hi:
Congratulations to Nessah and HopefulyW8tn!!
Welcome Mummywant2be!
I have been laying low lately now that the busy part of tax season is over I will be back on the TTC wagon. I am currently stuck in the tww time is passing by rather quickly with my little ones out of school for the week for Mardi Gras we have been keeping busy. Good luck to all of you still waiting on a BFP remember in GOD's timing we will all conceive.


----------



## HisGrace

tickledpink3 said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to ovulate. Still haven't got a positive OPK yet. I'm afraid this might be another 40 day cycle. I sure hope it isn't.
> 
> Are you using the internet opks or that clearblue easy fertility monitor? I heard that was goodClick to expand...

I'm using the Clearblue Easy Ovulation Tests. I've been able to detect my LH surge before, but not this time. :( Hopefully it's coming soon. If we aren't successful this cycle, I think I'm going to buy that Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor. I heard it was good too. I'm just trying to get through all the Ovulations Tests that I have.


----------



## HisGrace

Mzladyk said:


> Hi :hi:
> Congratulations to Nessah and HopefulyW8tn!!
> Welcome Mummywant2be!
> I have been laying low lately now that the busy part of tax season is over I will be back on the TTC wagon. I am currently stuck in the tww time is passing by rather quickly with my little ones out of school for the week for Mardi Gras we have been keeping busy. Good luck to all of you still waiting on a BFP remember in GOD's timing we will all conceive.

Oh, I remember getting off for Mardi Gras when I was in college. Miss those days...


----------



## Mzladyk

HisGrace I have used both the CBFM and the CB smiley face OPK's and to be honest they work about the same. Have you tried the smiley face ones? At one point I would use the CBFM in the morning and the Smiley face ones at night, when the CBFM would go to high the smiley face ones would show a smiley face. I would have saved a lot of money in the begin if I had known that in the beginning. But even with all that testing I still haven't gotten a BFP not even an evaporation line :nope:


----------



## HisGrace

Mzladyk said:


> HisGrace I have used both the CBFM and the CB smiley face OPK's and to be honest they work about the same. Have you tried the smiley face ones? At one point I would use the CBFM in the morning and the Smiley face ones at night, when the CBFM would go to high the smiley face ones would show a smiley face. I would have saved a lot of money in the begin if I had known that in the beginning. But even with all that testing I still haven't gotten a BFP not even an evaporation line :nope:

I have the smiley face ones now. Still no smiley face but im pretty sure it's coming. so have you hit your peak with the cbfm? I liked that the cbfm also took into account estrogen level but if it's really no different then might save my money.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

nessah said:


> well, af did not show.
> I had to see my hcp because i had food poisoning earlier this week...we got to chatting about how i had a :bfn: And af is now 4 days late.
> 
> She tested and i got a :bfp: :happydance:
> I was actually in tears and so overwhelmed!! Too happy! Thank you lord.
> 
> 
> Congrats hopefulywa8tn and everyone else who just got positive test results.
> 
> Keeping the rest of you ladies in my prayers :hugs:

congrats right back!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HisGrace

I got my smiley face. :dance:


----------



## Mzladyk

HisGrace said:


> I got my smiley face. :dance:

:yipee: :yipee: Now get to :sex:


----------



## MssTeach13

HisGrace said:


> I got my smiley face. :dance:

:happydance:


----------



## Anewbeginning

Tickledpink3-that happen to me when I was breastfeeding my kids. My cycle will go hay-wire when I breastfed. 


Congrats Beauty- on your :bfp: and happy H&H 9 months! And oh you were just married on the 28th of January. Congrats on this one as well! :hugs:


MummyWant2be-You will get your bfp. Keep praying. Ive learned that when you dont stress to much about it, it will come. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! Congrats on the smiley face His Grace!:happydance:

AFM, I am well. Malcolm is now 1. So we have crossed the little baby hurdle and we now have a toddler. I am very excited to watch him grow. My children are soooooo special! If God was to never bless me with anymore children, He has already done enough!!! I am so grateful to God!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy birthday to Malcolm. He is a big boy now. My how time flies.


----------



## tickledpink3

Happy birthday to Malcolm! He is such a cutie pie. Can I set him up with Olivia? He'd probably take off. That chile is crazay! lol

@anewbeginning-It's frustrating me because I want to TTC but now it's just wacky. 

And let me be honest here for just a sec. I truly don't know how mothers with more than one child do it. Seriously. I baby sat my 20 month old niece along with my 18 month old. During that 5 hours, those two little girls run me ragged and I STILL haven't caught up with myself. I was ready to duct tape them to the floor they were so wild. Refused to take naps but running around yawning and falling out. (okay, so I will admit. I enjoyed all 5 hours of it. My face hurt from laughing)

To all the new ladies, welcome! anything goes in this group. Just be supportive, throw some baby dust, and even cry a little bit in here. To those who are still lurking and too shy to join us , come on in. We welcome anyone.


----------



## floppyears

Happy birthday to Malcolm!


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> Happy birthday to Malcolm! He is such a cutie pie. Can I set him up with Olivia? He'd probably take off. That chile is crazay! lol
> 
> @anewbeginning-It's frustrating me because I want to TTC but now it's just wacky.
> 
> And let me be honest here for just a sec. I truly don't know how mothers with more than one child do it. Seriously. I baby sat my 20 month old niece along with my 18 month old. During that 5 hours, those two little girls run me ragged and I STILL haven't caught up with myself. I was ready to duct tape them to the floor they were so wild. Refused to take naps but running around yawning and falling out. (okay, so I will admit. I enjoyed all 5 hours of it. My face hurt from laughing)
> 
> To all the new ladies, welcome! anything goes in this group. Just be supportive, throw some baby dust, and even cry a little bit in here. To those who are still lurking and too shy to join us , come on in. We welcome anyone.

We sure can set them up. Malcolm is going to be a true gentleman because I am raising him to be that way, along with his dad! He will pay for everything and treat her like a queen:winkwink:.

Hope everyone is well on this warm weekend...well its warm here in MS...about 80 degrees!


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, it is warm here in Texas with a high today of 80.


----------



## tickledpink3

It's warm here but with all these storms the temp is going to drop. I hope that everyone and their families are safe during this crazy weather


----------



## HisGrace

It's hot in tx. I've already started running the ac. These electricity bills are going to be high for a while this year.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Happy birthday Malcom! my how time flies!


----------



## ready4onemore

HisGrace said:


> It's hot in tx. I've already started running the ac. These electricity bills are going to be high for a while this year.

What part of Texas are you in? I am close to Houston.


----------



## HisGrace

ready4onemore said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> It's hot in tx. I've already started running the ac. These electricity bills are going to be high for a while this year.
> 
> What part of Texas are you in? I am close to Houston.Click to expand...

Houston! Well not technically but i live real close and i work in houston.


----------



## ready4onemore

HisGrace said:


> Houston! Well not technically but i live real close and i work in houston.

I work in Houston too. I work in the medical center. LOL


----------



## christylove

HisGrace said:


> I got my smiley face. :dance:




Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## christylove

Congrats to all who got their bfp :) God is good!!!!!!! i know i really haven't been here for a little while hope i haven't been banned lol :)


----------



## tickledpink3

^You haven't been banned. 

Meanwhile...where is everyone? It's all quiet on this thread


----------



## christylove

thank you


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey I haven't been on this thread in a while, so let me give you a little update. I passed the 4 yr mark of ttc in January and I am now seeing a new RE. I had my AMH levels check and all is good so I'm not running out of eggs yet. I just had an HSG and I have some scar tissue which is a result of having the myomectomy in 2010, and their could possibly be some fibroids growing back. Next I have to have a biospy of my uterine lining.....ugggh all exciting stuff(not) but I'm trying to remain in a positive place, I look at this as another opportunity to prepare my uterus for the baby that I know God is going to bless us with.


----------



## FutureMommie

Lets keep this thread moving, let play a game. 

Tell us something that you want for your children or future children that you didn't have growing up?


----------



## FutureMommie

I never had a relationship with my father, he never really acknowledged me so I want my children to have a good relationship with my dh. I have a great mother but she was a single mother raising 2 kids and money was tight, we never went on vacations and didn't get exposure to a lot of things but she did the best she could, we were always loved and never went hungry. I hope that I can provide a comfrontable life for my children expose them to all the things I wondered about, to take them on vacation, provide a good education and give them the best chance at success. 

I hope that they experience happiness and love, that they have wonderful friendships, and that they are well rounded, kind and compassionate individuals.


----------



## ready4onemore

I want my children to have a great relationship with me and their father. My mom died when I was 13 and my aunt who raise me had no children and I was rasied in a strict pencostal home. So for a little while I ran from any type of church. I want my children to have a great relationship with God because they know him themselves not because someone made them take on their beliefs. That's what I want for my children.


----------



## mzportuguese

*Hello All I would love to join this thread I am african american and portuguese but anywho been on my ttc journey had success in december but lost the baby but we are back on board now how is everyone *


----------



## ready4onemore

mzportuguese said:


> *Hello All I would love to join this thread I am african american and portuguese but anywho been on my ttc journey had success in december but lost the baby but we are back on board now how is everyone *

Welcome to the group. Sorry for your lost.


----------



## HisGrace

My prayer for my children that I didn't have was a father in the home and a real relationship with him. I was a "love child" so my dad wasn't too interested in having me around because he had his real family to attend to. My mother was a good woman she showed me with her actions what it means to truly depend on God. And she made sure I got a good education, but she couldn't be a daddy no matter how hard she tried. I want my children to grow up with their father and have a real relationship with him. I want my children to learn how to treat a woman and how a woman should be treated from watching and listening to him. I want them to see what a healthy relationship looks like from us, but really I want them to learn how to be a man or what a real man is from him and not the media. Okay I think I am just rambling now.


----------



## HisGrace

mzportuguese said:


> *Hello All I would love to join this thread I am african american and portuguese but anywho been on my ttc journey had success in december but lost the baby but we are back on board now how is everyone *

Welcome! :wave: 

I pray you get your sticky bean soon. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## floppyears

mzportuguese said:


> *Hello All I would love to join this thread I am african american and portuguese but anywho been on my ttc journey had success in december but lost the baby but we are back on board now how is everyone *

Welcome :flower: to our wonderful, uplifting thread. Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## mzportuguese

ready4onemore said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> *Hello All I would love to join this thread I am african american and portuguese but anywho been on my ttc journey had success in december but lost the baby but we are back on board now how is everyone *
> 
> Welcome to the group. Sorry for your lost.Click to expand...

Thank you and thanks again it took some time but I shouldnt let it stop me.


----------



## FutureMommie

mzportuguese said:


> *Hello All I would love to join this thread I am african american and portuguese but anywho been on my ttc journey had success in december but lost the baby but we are back on board now how is everyone *

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## mzportuguese

FutureMommie said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> *Hello All I would love to join this thread I am african american and portuguese but anywho been on my ttc journey had success in december but lost the baby but we are back on board now how is everyone *
> 
> Welcome to the thread!Click to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## tickledpink3

mzportuguese said:


> *Hello All I would love to join this thread I am african american and portuguese but anywho been on my ttc journey had success in december but lost the baby but we are back on board now how is everyone *

Welcome to the thread. I'm very sorry about your loss. You will find a great deal of support here.

What I want for my daughter is to feel like she is wanted and loved. Growing up, I didn't feel that and I don't wish that for her. I also want her to be able to just be herself. Flaws and all. Have a good time with life and not take things so serious. I also want her to have all the nice clothes and things. I was never a girly girl but admired those who were. 

And welcome back FutureMommie! Glad you are exploring your options. Sometimes a change of doctors will do that for you. 

On the TTC side, I was SUPPOSE to ovulate on the 6th and BD on that dance but I doubt any eggs came out this coop. If this child of mine don't hurry up and wean herself. (I'm lying. Imma miss it when she does wean )


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hello everyone. :flower: 

Receba ao grupo mzportuguese. If you speak portuguese :hugs: :hugs: you will get your baby :thumbup: don't give up.

I would love for my children to have a real father in their lives. Like some of you, I never knew my dad. He left my mom when she was pregnant with me. To be with a lady that now giving him problems. I've been through a lot because of him not being there. I don't want my kids to go through that. And 2 I want them to have a comfortable life, with no struggles like I had to face growing up.

I have a chance to make that happen and I'm doing it. I can't allow my:nope: past mess up my future. :thumbup:


----------



## HisGrace

Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.


----------



## tickledpink3

Congrats!


----------



## ready4onemore

HisGrace said:


> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.

Praise the Lord!!! I am excited for you.


----------



## FutureMommie

HisGrace said:


> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.

OMG!!!! congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

HisGrace said:


> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.

OMG! I am sooooo excited for you :happydance::happydance: happy and healthy 9months...and pls send some baby dust towards my way:thumbup:


----------



## mzportuguese

HisGrace said:


> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.

COMGRATS :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## floppyears

HisGrace said:


> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.

Congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Praise the Lord!!!!! He is bringing forth babies in this season. More babies cometh to this thread in Jesus mighty name! It is Done, It is Finished, It is Complete!!!!!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hoping I'm next!!!


----------



## queenlavera

HisGrace said:


> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.


Congrats sweetie!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## queenlavera

FutureMommie said:


> Lets keep this thread moving, let play a game.
> 
> Tell us something that you want for your children or future children that you didn't have growing up?

I want my son to feel special and important, as one of six I felt like I wasn't necessary or anybody special. I don't have any memories of just mom and me or dad and me. My parents did a good job but I just wished for a little more affection.


----------



## queenlavera

mzportuguese said:


> *Hello All I would love to join this thread I am african american and portuguese but anywho been on my ttc journey had success in december but lost the baby but we are back on board now how is everyone *

Sorry for your loss, I hope you get your sticky baby very soon. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

FutureMommie said:


> Hoping I'm next!!!

You will be, in Jesus' name.


----------



## FutureMommie

HisGrace- How's it going with you new news?????


----------



## HisGrace

FutureMommie said:


> HisGrace- How's it going with you new news?????

I'm lurking here but i don't have any new news. First dr appt is next week. I have no clue what to expect as i dont know ehat they could do this early other than blood work. How about you? You're next right


----------



## HisGrace

Let's keep our questions up. Here is one of the ice breakers we use at work: How many cities have you lived in?


----------



## MummyWant2be

HisGrace said:


> Let's keep our questions up. Here is one of the ice breakers we use at work: How many cities have you lived in?[/QUOTEonly only one i'm afraid :nope:


----------



## ready4onemore

HisGrace said:


> Let's keep our questions up. Here is one of the ice breakers we use at work: How many cities have you lived in?

I have lived in 4 cities in Texas. I have never lived outside of Texas.


----------



## FutureMommie

I have never lived outside of NC but have lived in 2 cities.


----------



## Number2in2012

HisGrace said:


> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.

CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!!H & H :cloud9:


----------



## SoccerMILF

Hi all!! I'm new to the forum and wanted to make new TTC buddies. As you can see, only one of us is black, but I still qualify for this thread, right? LOL


----------



## HisGrace

SoccerMILF said:


> Hi all!! I'm new to the forum and wanted to make new TTC buddies. As you can see, only one of us is black, but I still qualify for this thread, right? LOL

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## DBZ34

HisGrace said:


> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.

Congrats!!! Omg!! Congrats on your BFP!! I'm so very happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## SoccerMILF

Thank you so much!


----------



## SoccerMILF

HisGrace said:


> SoccerMILF said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I'm new to the forum and wanted to make new TTC buddies. As you can see, only one of us is black, but I still qualify for this thread, right? LOL
> 
> Welcome! :wave:Click to expand...

Thank you so much! :winkwink:


----------



## SoccerMILF

HisGrace said:


> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

SoccerMILF said:


> Hi all!! I'm new to the forum and wanted to make new TTC buddies. As you can see, only one of us is black, but I still qualify for this thread, right? LOL

Welcome, can't wait to chat!


----------



## SoccerMILF

FutureMommie said:


> Lets keep this thread moving, let play a game.
> 
> Tell us something that you want for your children or future children that you didn't have growing up?

This is a really difficult question. I feel like I had a great childhood with a wonderful family. I guess the only thing I want for my children is for them to have more of everything I had. I don't mean just material things. I mean more experiences, more opportunities, more laughter. Just more of the good things that make life such a blessing.


----------



## SoccerMILF

FutureMommie said:


> SoccerMILF said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I'm new to the forum and wanted to make new TTC buddies. As you can see, only one of us is black, but I still qualify for this thread, right? LOL
> 
> Welcome, can't wait to chat!Click to expand...

Thank you!! Me too!!


----------



## floppyears

SoccerMILF said:


> Hi all!! I'm new to the forum and wanted to make new TTC buddies. As you can see, only one of us is black, but I still qualify for this thread, right? LOL

Welcome :flower:


----------



## SoccerMILF

floppyears said:


> SoccerMILF said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I'm new to the forum and wanted to make new TTC buddies. As you can see, only one of us is black, but I still qualify for this thread, right? LOL
> 
> Welcome :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you!! And congrats to you!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ready4onemore

SoccerMILF said:


> Hi all!! I'm new to the forum and wanted to make new TTC buddies. As you can see, only one of us is black, but I still qualify for this thread, right? LOL

Of course you qualify. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## queenlavera

SoccerMILF said:


> Hi all!! I'm new to the forum and wanted to make new TTC buddies. As you can see, only one of us is black, but I still qualify for this thread, right? LOL


Welcome :hi:


----------



## queenlavera

MummyWant2be said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Let's keep our questions up. Here is one of the ice breakers we use at work: How many cities have you lived in?[/QUOTEonly only one i'm afraid :nope:
> 
> 
> Two cities in NY and one in PA.Click to expand...


----------



## MssTeach13

Hey Ladies! 

Just stopping in to say helllooooo to everyone! I hope everyone is doing okay! Congrats to ALL the BFPS! I am uber-excited and welcome to all the newbies!! Just wanted to stop by and say hello to everyone before I go back to the REAL WORLD (Spring Break ends today) :-( Back to work I go! lol 


Are we still playing the ice breaker game? I wanna play...


----------



## FutureMommie

MSSTeach good to hear from you!

I hope everyone had a good weekend. The weather is lovely here and I officially have spring feaver!!!!! The beautifly weather helped soften the the blow when AF arrived yesterday.


----------



## lilyrose13

HisGrace said:


> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.

Praise God HisGrace!! :happydance:You sooo deserve it! I remember those low moments which we've all had, when it seems we've been trying so long and AF still rears its ugly head, but not any longer!! Believing in Ex 23:25,26 too and continue to wait on my 2012 BFP!!

Welcome to the new lovely ladies!!


----------



## HisGrace

lilyrose13 said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.
> 
> Praise God HisGrace!! :happydance:You sooo deserve it! I remember those low moments which we've all had, when it seems we've been trying so long and AF still rears its ugly head, but not any longer!! Believing in Ex 23:25,26 too and continue to wait on my 2012 BFP!!
> 
> Welcome to the new lovely ladies!!Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm believing for your :bfp: too!


----------



## christylove

MummyWant2be said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Let's keep our questions up. Here is one of the ice breakers we use at work: How many cities have you lived in?[/QUOTEonly only one i'm afraid :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.Click to expand...
> 
> Praise God HisGrace!! :happydance:You sooo deserve it! I remember those low moments which we've all had, when it seems we've been trying so long and AF still rears its ugly head, but not any longer!! Believing in Ex 23:25,26 too and continue to wait on my 2012 BFP!!
> 
> Welcome to the new lovely ladies!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, we just got our :bfp:! :happydance: DH and I are so excited. We had a praise party when we found out.Click to expand...
> 
> Praise God HisGrace!! :happydance:You sooo deserve it! I remember those low moments which we've all had, when it seems we've been trying so long and AF still rears its ugly head, but not any longer!! Believing in Ex 23:25,26 too and continue to wait on my 2012 BFP!!
> 
> GOD IS SO GOOD CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the new lovely ladies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm believing for your :bfp: too!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

I have lived in 5 cities in 3 different states:thumbup:.

@hisgrace: Praise God for your BFP. Welcome to pregnancy!:cloud9:

Glad to see everyone doing so well. Welcome to all the newbies and a huge :hugs: from me! 

I have been doing well. TTC comes and goes in my mind. We do want another baby but Malcolm is so all-consuming!! Not to mention I havent had a cycle in God knows how long?? I dont know why I cant seem to wrap my mind around taking my metformin??? The metformin will give me a cycle but I hate the side effects that go along with it! I wish my cycle just came on its on like "normal" women. I know once I have a "normal" cycle, I can get pregnant. Its been proven 2xs over:haha:. I have a Drs appt April 5 and Im going to see if she can just give me prometrium/provera and clomid. 

Whew, but back to Mr. Malcolm. He is SO busy and into everything! He also will not stay in his crib longer than a few hours. He wakes up in the middle of the night and I have to go get him and put him in the bed with us in order to get any rest! Im thinking about letting him cry it out so that he stays in his bed all night but I dunno if my heart can take it. Otherwise I feel like he will be in the bed with us until he is 21!:nope:

I dont know what to do to get him to stay in there all night! Im open to all suggestions...if I dont reply, feel free to email them to [email protected]!

Thanks, love you guys!:cloud9:


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks! I have no suggestions for you. Your little man is so cute. If I were you i would want him in the bed with me too. Hopefully someone can offer you some real advice. 

I have my first prenatal appt today and i have no idea what to expect. I also have a consultation with a midwife in april. Nervous about that too.


----------



## mrskcbrown

HisGrace said:


> Thanks! I have no suggestions for you. Your little man is so cute. If I were you i would want him in the bed with me too. Hopefully someone can offer you some real advice.
> 
> I have my first prenatal appt today and i have no idea what to expect. I also have a consultation with a midwife in april. Nervous about that too.

Congrats and thanks!

They will ask you a bunch of questions about your history and give you a prenatal bag of goodies and also give you your due date! How exciting! Ive been through it twice and it is still exciting each time:happydance:


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say Hello ladies :). Still praying for more BFP's here.


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrsk, sorry I can't offer any suggestions. I had my kids in a crib in my room and then I moved them out so I never had them actually in my bed.

Hisgrace, each time it is exciting this is my 3rd and every thing is exciting.


----------



## tickledpink3

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I have lived in 5 cities in 3 different states:thumbup:.
> 
> @hisgrace: Praise God for your BFP. Welcome to pregnancy!:cloud9:
> 
> Glad to see everyone doing so well. Welcome to all the newbies and a huge :hugs: from me!
> 
> I have been doing well. TTC comes and goes in my mind. We do want another baby but Malcolm is so all-consuming!! Not to mention I havent had a cycle in God knows how long?? I dont know why I cant seem to wrap my mind around taking my metformin??? The metformin will give me a cycle but I hate the side effects that go along with it! I wish my cycle just came on its on like "normal" women. I know once I have a "normal" cycle, I can get pregnant. Its been proven 2xs over:haha:. I have a Drs appt April 5 and Im going to see if she can just give me prometrium/provera and clomid.
> 
> Whew, but back to Mr. Malcolm. He is SO busy and into everything! He also will not stay in his crib longer than a few hours. He wakes up in the middle of the night and I have to go get him and put him in the bed with us in order to get any rest! Im thinking about letting him cry it out so that he stays in his bed all night but I dunno if my heart can take it. Otherwise I feel like he will be in the bed with us until he is 21!:nope:
> 
> I dont know what to do to get him to stay in there all night! Im open to all suggestions...if I dont reply, feel free to email them to [email protected]!
> 
> Thanks, love you guys!:cloud9:

I thought about putting Olivia in her own bed but I have come to the conclusion that the cry it out method does not work for me. I love having her near and she loves being near mommy and daddy. He won't be in the bed until he is 21. One day he is going to want to be in his own bed and it will break your heart lol Do what you are comfortable with but remember you will have to do secret agent moves to try and TTC #2 lol



HisGrace said:


> Thanks! I have no suggestions for you. Your little man is so cute. If I were you i would want him in the bed with me too. Hopefully someone can offer you some real advice.
> 
> I have my first prenatal appt today and i have no idea what to expect. I also have a consultation with a midwife in april. Nervous about that too.

Thats the excitement! let us know how it went. 



floppyears said:


> Stopping by to say Hello ladies :). Still praying for more BFP's here.

Hello! and thank you for spreading the baby dust



ready4onemore said:


> Mrsk, sorry I can't offer any suggestions. I had my kids in a crib in my room and then I moved them out so I never had them actually in my bed.
> 
> Hisgrace, each time it is exciting this is my 3rd and every thing is exciting.

How have you been feeling?


I am currently awaiting the arrival of AF. I feel like she is on her way but hoping she stays away. If I dont conceive this cycle, I'm just going to wait until Olivia is weaned, which only the good Lord knows when that will be lol I have been having baby dreams but can't figure out who is pregnant. ah, the suspense :haha:


----------



## HisGrace

My appt didnt go well. :( I am just praying that this is a viable pregnancy. I am standing on Exodus 23:25-26. None will lose her young by miscarriage. I just have to believe His Word.


----------



## tickledpink3

Just keep your faith and accept his will be done. Will send you up in prayer. :hugs: Did they schedule you to go back in again soon?


----------



## HisGrace

tickledpink3 said:


> Just keep your faith and accept his will be done. Will send you up in prayer. :hugs: Did they schedule you to go back in again soon?

Yes, I gave blood today and I go back Friday for more blood work. Then I go in next Wednesday for another scan. I am just believing God for this.


----------



## lilyrose13

Praying for you HisGrace.


----------



## ready4onemore

HisGrace said:


> My appt didnt go well. :( I am just praying that this is a viable pregnancy. I am standing on Exodus 23:25-26. None will lose her young by miscarriage. I just have to believe His Word.

I will be praying for you. Don't worry just believe. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

HisGrace- I am praying for you and your little one.


----------



## mzportuguese

Aww You are in my prayers


----------



## FutureMommie

HEy ladies, just checking in, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## tickledpink3

HisGrace said:


> tickledpink3 said:
> 
> 
> Just keep your faith and accept his will be done. Will send you up in prayer. :hugs: Did they schedule you to go back in again soon?
> 
> Yes, I gave blood today and I go back Friday for more blood work. Then I go in next Wednesday for another scan. I am just believing God for this.Click to expand...

I hope things went well at the visit today. Please let us know



From my end, I am still waiting on AF. I figured if I'd post about her, she would show up. She was due on the 21st and I have been cramping like crazy. I wish she would just come on. I know, I know. You're like go on and test already but I'm convinced I'm not pregnant though I have all the same symptoms I did before. Hot, cramping, lucid dreaming, and insomnia. If she's not here by tomorrow, I'll test.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hisgrace, please update us when you can. Praying all is well. :hugs:

tickledpink3, has AF showed yet? If not when are you going to test?


----------



## sincerevon

Hi Ladies! It's been awhile, I hope everyone is well. I'm going to catch up as much as I can. Sending prayers to all of those TTC, and a happy and healthy 9 months for all those expecting.

tickledpink - I say TEST! I had the same thoughts as you, and you can see what my results were if you check out my ticker.


----------



## floppyears

Test! Test! Test! :)


----------



## tickledpink3

sincerevon said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been awhile, I hope everyone is well. I'm going to catch up as much as I can. Sending prayers to all of those TTC, and a happy and healthy 9 months for all those expecting.
> 
> tickledpink - I say TEST! I had the same thoughts as you, and you can see what my results were if you check out my ticker.

I tested the morning of the 24th and got a BFN. I get in this evening and started spotting though no cramping. I have no idea what my body is doing at this point. I guess AF is finally on her way. Thanks for the well wishes ladies!


----------



## FutureMommie

Sincerevon so glad that you popped in your little girl is adorable! and congrats on #2


----------



## ready4onemore

tickledpink3, :hugs:

sincerevon, glad to here from you and congrats on baby #2.


----------



## CeeDee

Hello ladies, just poking in to say hi and send prayers for those TTC.

Baby girl should be here anyday now, just waiting for her arrival. I'm starting to have aches and pains, so I'm hoping she'll be here soon.


----------



## MummyWant2be

tickledpink3 :hugs: :hugs: better luck next cycle hun :hugs:

Hi All - hope u all well.... well, not much to report except i'm waiting for AF/BFP :coffee: if we don't get our BFP this cycle we've scheduled an appointement with my GP... :thumbup: so that's something to look out for... and I've finally decided to start my own Journal - yeaay:happydance: please do stalk me :thumbup:

Cee - can't wait to here the good news that ur lil princess has arrived...hang on she's probably a few days away...praying that ur labour goes smooth :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone. We just found out that I have a blighted ovum. I have another doctor's appointment this afternoon. Thanks for your prayers. We are still beliwving that God will bless us with children. Hopefully it's true what they say about being extra fertile after a miscarriage. :-\


----------



## floppyears

HisGrace said:


> Hi everyone. We just found out that I have a blighted ovum. I have another doctor's appointment this afternoon. Thanks for your prayers. We are still beliwving that God will bless us with children. Hopefully it's true what they say about being extra fertile after a miscarriage. :-\

Hugs sweetie xxxx :hugs:sorry for your loss. The Lord will bless again. Thanks for updating :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

CeeDee said:


> Hello ladies, just poking in to say hi and send prayers for those TTC.
> 
> Baby girl should be here anyday now, just waiting for her arrival. I'm starting to have aches and pains, so I'm hoping she'll be here soon.

Awww your Princess will be here soon. How exciting :hugs:Praying for safe, quick delivery and speedy recovery :).


----------



## FutureMommie

HisGrace- sending hugs your way:hugs:

Floppy- Not much longer!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

CeeDee said:


> Hello ladies, just poking in to say hi and send prayers for those TTC.
> 
> Baby girl should be here anyday now, just waiting for her arrival. I'm starting to have aches and pains, so I'm hoping she'll be here soon.

You are so close. It seemed like yesterday you found out you were pregnant.



MummyWant2be said:


> tickledpink3 :hugs: :hugs: better luck next cycle hun :hugs:
> 
> Hi All - hope u all well.... well, not much to report except i'm waiting for AF/BFP :coffee: if we don't get our BFP this cycle we've scheduled an appointement with my GP... :thumbup: so that's something to look out for... and I've finally decided to start my own Journal - yeaay:happydance: please do stalk me :thumbup:
> 
> Cee - can't wait to here the good news that ur lil princess has arrived...hang on she's probably a few days away...praying that ur labour goes smooth :hugs:

I will stalk you. LOL 



HisGrace said:


> Hi everyone. We just found out that I have a blighted ovum. I have another doctor's appointment this afternoon. Thanks for your prayers. We are still beliwving that God will bless us with children. Hopefully it's true what they say about being extra fertile after a miscarriage. :-\

:hugs: So sorry for you lost. Just know that it can happen. There was another lady on here that has a blighted ovum and she now has a healthy little boy.


----------



## CeeDee

HisGrace said:


> Hi everyone. We just found out that I have a blighted ovum. I have another doctor's appointment this afternoon. Thanks for your prayers. We are still beliwving that God will bless us with children. Hopefully it's true what they say about being extra fertile after a miscarriage. :-\

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## MssTeach13

Sending HUGS and prayers your way HisGrace.


CeeDee, awww I know you are super excited! Please keep us updated on your progress! Happy and safe delivery to you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Sincerevon! Good to see you!

@hisgrace: Sorry to hear about your loss! I know God can and will do what He does and that is bless you!

@everyone: I pray that you are blessed beyond measure and happy about the days ahead!

AFM, I am still TTC on and off. Had really bad crampy pains near ovaries last week, and we bd so maybe it was ovulation cramps, who knows??! I go to Dr April 5 so we can see how we can get this last BFP in!

Until then little Malcolm is definitely keeping me busy!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Ceedee: Cant wait until your little girl gets here! What a blessing!


----------



## MummyWant2be

HisGrace said:


> Hi everyone. We just found out that I have a blighted ovum. I have another doctor's appointment this afternoon. Thanks for your prayers. We are still beliwving that God will bless us with children. Hopefully it's true what they say about being extra fertile after a miscarriage. :-\

:hugs::hugs::hugs: u in my prayers hun!


----------



## curleymumma

Hi Ladies,
just found this thread, im not African but my partner is. So i thiught i would say HI! We have been TTC for about 2 years, and im on my second round of clomid (ehis month i took it on cd3-7)-and im on cd10. So in the fertile period within the next few days for 5 dyas or so ( i know your not realy fertile that long- but they say you could O over a period of 5 days on clomid)

So, would love to meet anyone,
:dust: to you all!


----------



## FutureMommie

HisGrace- if you are lurking I hope you are taking the time you need to work through this and begin again. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## mrskcbrown

curleymumma said:


> Hi Ladies,
> just found this thread, im not African but my partner is. So i thiught i would say HI! We have been TTC for about 2 years, and im on my second round of clomid (ehis month i took it on cd3-7)-and im on cd10. So in the fertile period within the next few days for 5 dyas or so ( i know your not realy fertile that long- but they say you could O over a period of 5 days on clomid)
> 
> So, would love to meet anyone,
> :dust: to you all!

Welcome Curlymumma! I hope your TTC time is short and you conceive quickly!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

curleymumma said:


> Hi Ladies,
> just found this thread, im not African but my partner is. So i thiught i would say HI! We have been TTC for about 2 years, and im on my second round of clomid (ehis month i took it on cd3-7)-and im on cd10. So in the fertile period within the next few days for 5 dyas or so ( i know your not realy fertile that long- but they say you could O over a period of 5 days on clomid)
> 
> So, would love to meet anyone,
> :dust: to you all!

Welcome, looking forward to knowing you.


----------



## queenlavera

HisGrace said:


> Hi everyone. We just found out that I have a blighted ovum. I have another doctor's appointment this afternoon. Thanks for your prayers. We are still beliwving that God will bless us with children. Hopefully it's true what they say about being extra fertile after a miscarriage. :-\

So sorry for your loss. *Big hugs*


----------



## floppyears

curleymumma said:


> Hi Ladies,
> just found this thread, im not African but my partner is. So i thiught i would say HI! We have been TTC for about 2 years, and im on my second round of clomid (ehis month i took it on cd3-7)-and im on cd10. So in the fertile period within the next few days for 5 dyas or so ( i know your not realy fertile that long- but they say you could O over a period of 5 days on clomid)
> 
> So, would love to meet anyone,
> :dust: to you all!


Welcome :) :flower:


----------



## ladykay

Hello Ladies! 
I sure hope everyone is doing well. I see there is some great news and some not so great. I will continue to pray for everyone and the hope for more BFP's!

I am on Spring Break and although it's about over I have had an awesome break from work. I needed a break! My hubby and I have so much going on that I was starting to feel overwhelmed. Now, I'm just spending time trying to prep for baby. It's an exciting time but a lot of work. 

Hopefully I can check in more often, I miss chatting on here.


----------



## HisGrace

FutureMommie said:


> HisGrace- if you are lurking I hope you are taking the time you need to work through this and begin again. Sending hugs and prayers your way.

Thanks. I'm doing well. Right now we are just waiting on the sac to pass because I didn't want to do a D&C. The waiting sucks, and I watched some YouTube videos of women that went the natural route and it has scared the crap out of me if I'm honest. It's finally hit me that there will be no baby for us in November, but I know God will be giving us children one day. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## lilyrose13

Hi HisGrace! Great to see you in good spirits. No experience of what you are going thru, but I hope it will pass quickly for you, and pray you find your strength in the Greatest comforter. God will surely bless you one day soon! 

AFM, just chillin' in the 2 week wait. I think I Ov'd earlier than usual- peaked on CBFM on cd13 and 14 (usually peak cd17). So just carrying on with my life and see what happens I guess. 
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## FutureMommie

HisGrace- Step away from you tube!! Sometimes the computer can be our worst enemy and I'm guilty of that myself. I hope that it happens soon. You are such an inspiration and an example of what I posted in my journal this morning, you still have faith in spite of what you are going through right now.

Lillyrose- I hope the 2ww passes by quickly and you get your bfp!

Ladykay- glad you dropped in, hope you get to post more often.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Stopping by to say hello! I hope today is better than yesterday because God has allowed you to be one more time!

AFM, my cycle is ending today so I will see what this month brings. Prayerfully I will ovulate on my own. I guess I will start checking sometime this week.
Below is a pic of my big 1 year old, who thinks he is a soccer star like his big sister! Be blessed!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 4









photo(3).jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## floppyears

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! Stopping by to say hello! I hope today is better than yesterday because God has allowed you to be one more time!
> 
> AFM, my cycle is ending today so I will see what this month brings. Prayerfully I will ovulate on my own. I guess I will start checking sometime this week.
> Below is a pic of my big 1 year old, who thinks he is a soccer star like his big sister! Be blessed!:hugs:

He is so adorable!!! Look at how big he has gotten :). Good luck this cycle hunni hugs xxxxx.


----------



## mrskcbrown

floppyears said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Stopping by to say hello! I hope today is better than yesterday because God has allowed you to be one more time!
> 
> AFM, my cycle is ending today so I will see what this month brings. Prayerfully I will ovulate on my own. I guess I will start checking sometime this week.
> Below is a pic of my big 1 year old, who thinks he is a soccer star like his big sister! Be blessed!:hugs:
> 
> He is so adorable!!! Look at how big he has gotten :). Good luck this cycle hunni hugs xxxxx.Click to expand...

Thank you soo much! Not much longer and your little lady will be here!:happydance:


----------



## Regalpeas

Gorgeous little man MrsKC!!! Growing so beautifully. That's wonderful.


----------



## floppyears

mrskcbrown said:


> floppyears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Stopping by to say hello! I hope today is better than yesterday because God has allowed you to be one more time!
> 
> AFM, my cycle is ending today so I will see what this month brings. Prayerfully I will ovulate on my own. I guess I will start checking sometime this week.
> Below is a pic of my big 1 year old, who thinks he is a soccer star like his big sister! Be blessed!:hugs:
> 
> He is so adorable!!! Look at how big he has gotten :). Good luck this cycle hunni hugs xxxxx.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you soo much! Not much longer and your little lady will be here!:happydance:Click to expand...

May 23, 2012 is scheduled c section(if she don't come sooner) She is riding very low in the pelvis and possibly could come before schedule c section. Thank you.


----------



## floppyears

Here's 3D 4D picture of our Princess with her hand under her chin after smiling. She is adorable :)
https://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv206/iammykidsmom90/th_Azariawhandonchin.jpg


Hello ladies xxxx hugs I pray all is well with everyone and that we get more BFP on this thread. God Bless


----------



## christylove

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


floppyears said:


> Here's 3D 4D picture of our Princess with her hand under her chin after smiling. She is adorable :)
> https://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv206/iammykidsmom90/th_Azariawhandonchin.jpg
> 
> 
> Hello ladies xxxx hugs I pray all is well with everyone and that we get more BFP on this thread. God Bless

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she is so precious.... congrarts :) she is already posing lol:)


----------



## christylove

HisGrace said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> HisGrace- if you are lurking I hope you are taking the time you need to work through this and begin again. Sending hugs and prayers your way.
> 
> Thanks. I'm doing well. Right now we are just waiting on the sac to pass because I didn't want to do a D&C. The waiting sucks, and I watched some YouTube videos of women that went the natural route and it has scared the crap out of me if I'm honest. It's finally hit me that there will be no baby for us in November, but I know God will be giving us children one day.
> 
> How's everyone doing?Click to expand...

sorry for your loss you, and your family are in my prayers


----------



## mrskcbrown

floppyears said:


> Here's 3D 4D picture of our Princess with her hand under her chin after smiling. She is adorable :)
> https://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv206/iammykidsmom90/th_Azariawhandonchin.jpg
> 
> 
> Hello ladies xxxx hugs I pray all is well with everyone and that we get more BFP on this thread. God Bless

So beautiful and precious:cloud9:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Floppy, she is a cutie.


----------



## CeeDee

I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long. 

Everyone meet Delaina Mae.
 



Attached Files:







Delaina Maeven.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HisGrace

floppyears, she's so precious! You're getting really close. How exciting.


----------



## HisGrace

CeeDee said:


> I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long.
> 
> Everyone meet Delaina Mae.

Congrats! :happydance: She's adorable!


----------



## GirlBlue

She is beautiful CeeDee. Congrats!


----------



## queenlavera

CeeDee said:


> I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long.
> 
> Everyone meet Delaina Mae.


She is adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## christylove

HisGrace said:


> CeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long.
> 
> Everyone meet Delaina Mae.
> 
> Congrats! :happydance: She's adorable!Click to expand...

Congrats she is adoreable :)


----------



## ready4onemore

CeeDee said:


> I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long.
> 
> Everyone meet Delaina Mae.

Simply beautiful!!! Congrats.


----------



## MummyWant2be

CeeDee said:


> I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long.
> 
> Everyone meet Delaina Mae.

Aww Cee - she is adorable..:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

CeeDee!: She is awesome! Beautiful!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

congrats CeeDee she is beautiful

Floppy- I can't see the pic on my work computer but I know it must be beautiful.


----------



## blessed2012

Hi Ladies,
If it's not too late, I'd like to join. A little about me...had an EP in 2007 and had to have surgery to remove the whole left tube. Since then DH and I have been NTNP until a couple of months ago he decided he wanted to actively TTC. We talked about it and decided to give a go. Had a chemical last month. I am 38 and DH is 46. Between the two of us we have 4 children from previous relationships ( ages 15 to 21). Are we crazy to want to start all over again? This would be our first together. Sorry to be so long winded. Good luck and baby dust to all you wonderful ladies!!!


----------



## floppyears

CeeDee said:


> I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long.
> 
> Everyone meet Delaina Mae.

Awwww, she is beautiful :) Congrats! :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> If it's not too late, I'd like to join. A little about me...had an EP in 2007 and had to have surgery to remove the whole left tube. Since then DH and I have been NTNP until a couple of months ago he decided he wanted to actively TTC. We talked about it and decided to give a go. Had a chemical last month. I am 38 and DH is 46. Between the two of us we have 4 children from previous relationships ( ages 15 to 21). Are we crazy to want to start all over again? This would be our first together. Sorry to be so long winded. Good luck and baby dust to all you wonderful ladies!!!

Welcome to the group. No you are not crazy. My children are 21 and 18. I am due in May.


----------



## blessed2012

Welcome to the group. No you are not crazy. My children are 21 and 18. I am due in May.[/QUOTE]


Thanks ready...and congrats:happydance: Not much longer now for you!! Of course our families think we have lost our minds...lol


----------



## blessed2012

Hey ready,
Just caught up on your pregnancy journal. How are things going? Sending :hugs: and prayers your way! I am natural also. Am also glad to see another christian, god-fearing woman on here. I didn't make it to church on yesterday but DH did as he is an associate minister at our church. I feel so out of sorts when I don't make it to church, but DH brought me a DVD of the service. Keeping you and the LO in my prayers.


----------



## ready4onemore

blessed2012 said:


> Hey ready,
> Just caught up on your pregnancy journal. How are things going? Sending :hugs: and prayers your way! I am natural also. Am also glad to see another christian, god-fearing woman on here. I didn't make it to church on yesterday but DH did as he is an associate minister at our church. I feel so out of sorts when I don't make it to church, but DH brought me a DVD of the service. Keeping you and the LO in my prayers.

Aww, thank you. My family thought the same thing as I had a tubal reversal to have this little guy. But I am happy. I will pray for you as well.


----------



## floppyears

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> If it's not too late, I'd like to join. A little about me...had an EP in 2007 and had to have surgery to remove the whole left tube. Since then DH and I have been NTNP until a couple of months ago he decided he wanted to actively TTC. We talked about it and decided to give a go. Had a chemical last month. I am 38 and DH is 46. Between the two of us we have 4 children from previous relationships ( ages 15 to 21). Are we crazy to want to start all over again? This would be our first together. Sorry to be so long winded. Good luck and baby dust to all you wonderful ladies!!!

Your not crazy girl! I will be 40 in May and pregnant with my 5th actually baby makes 6 due in May and we have a grandchild. My husband is 51 :). I had a tubal ligatiOn reversal in 2010. We knew God wasn't done blessing us with children. God has placed the desire in your heart and he will bring the child(ren) to pass :). I pray that your ttc is a short one resulting in a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies :) Just stopping in to let you know I got a few bfp"s now. THANK GOD..... everyone that prays please pray for a healthy 9 months. The 28th of this month and it's my moms birthday. It also marks 2 years to the date that i misscarried..... I still trust God, and believe that his will be done...... to say that it's not a bit nerve recking would be a lie.... thank you for your prayers,and walking with me in faith. I will keep you all in my prayers , and more bfp's to come :) God bless you all.... :)


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats Cristy Happy and Healthy all the way through. So happy for you! :)


----------



## christylove

Thank you


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Christy! I will be praying that you have a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## floppyears

christylove said:


> Hi ladies :) Just stopping in to let you know I got a few bfp"s now. THANK GOD..... everyone that prays please pray for a healthy 9 months. The 28th of this month and it's my moms birthday. It also marks 2 years to the date that i misscarried..... I still trust God, and believe that his will be done...... to say that it's not a bit nerve recking would be a lie.... thank you for your prayers,and walking with me in faith. I will keep you all in my prayers , and more bfp's to come :) God bless you all.... :)

Congrats girl!!! Praying for you to have a blissful, healthy, happy, full term pregnancy!!!! Amen!!!! I sure hope you stop by with updates on you hunni. Once again congrat to you and yours xxxx hugs


----------



## blessed2012

Ok Ladies,
AF did not show up yesterday nor today. I'm too scared to test :wacko: I'm thinking of maybe waiting a few more days. What do you ladies think? Test or not test?


----------



## MummyWant2be

blessed2012 said:


> Ok Ladies,
> AF did not show up yesterday nor today. I'm too scared to test :wacko: I'm thinking of maybe waiting a few more days. What do you ladies think? Test or not test?

:test::test::test::test: test buddy :happydance: keep us posted!:thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

christylove said:


> Hi ladies :) Just stopping in to let you know I got a few bfp"s now. THANK GOD..... everyone that prays please pray for a healthy 9 months. The 28th of this month and it's my moms birthday. It also marks 2 years to the date that i misscarried..... I still trust God, and believe that his will be done...... to say that it's not a bit nerve recking would be a lie.... thank you for your prayers,and walking with me in faith. I will keep you all in my prayers , and more bfp's to come :) God bless you all.... :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hun - H&H 9 months...and sticky vibes to u:happydance:


----------



## christylove

thank you ladies... really don't know what to think. my levels are already dropping and i am going in for more labs.... may God's will be done.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I finally went to the Dr on thursday and I had my yearly check up! I am doing well. I told the DR that we want to have another baby and so since I had a cycle on April 3, she told me to just have sex a lot the next few weeks to see if we conceive on our own. If it doesnt happen by May 2nd, then she prescribed me provera and clomid 100mgs. I will start to take those on May 3. I honestly do not think it will take as long this time to conceive but everything in God's timing and I wont rush Him.:winkwink:

Also I graduate May 5 with my Master's in education. I just presented my final project to the board on this past weds:happydance:

*Congrats Christylove!!!! Continue to trust God.
*
Love and peace and blessings to all!!!!


----------



## MssTeach13

CeeDee said:


> I had my little girl! She is so sweet, we are so in love. She was born April 12 at 16:57. She weighed 5lbs 15 oz and is 19 inches long.
> 
> Everyone meet Delaina Mae.

COngrats CeeDee!! She is beautiful!! I hope motherhood has been treating you wonderfully so far!


----------



## MssTeach13

mrskcbrown said:
 

> Hey ladies! I finally went to the Dr on thursday and I had my yearly check up! I am doing well. I told the DR that we want to have another baby and so since I had a cycle on April 3, she told me to just have sex a lot the next few weeks to see if we conceive on our own. If it doesnt happen by May 2nd, then she prescribed me provera and clomid 100mgs. I will start to take those on May 3. I honestly do not think it will take as long this time to conceive but everything in God's timing and I wont rush Him.:winkwink:
> 
> Also I graduate May 5 with my Master's in education. I just presented my final project to the board on this past weds:happydance:
> 
> *Congrats Christylove!!!! Continue to trust God.
> *
> Love and peace and blessings to all!!!!

Congrats on getting your Masters! And tons of baby dust and prayers your way!



christylove said:


> thank you ladies... really don't know what to think. my levels are already dropping and i am going in for more labs.... may God's will be done.

Congrats Christy! I agree with mrskcbrown, continue to trust in God. I pray that you get some answers soon! Did your doctor say what might be going on?


AFM, just stopping in to say hello. Almost 5 months and I have gained all of 5 pounds :shrug: IDK what my doctor is going to say next appointment. Otherwise, I am enjoying this journey and looking forward to September. Hope all is well with everyone on the board! Best wishes to everyone!!


----------



## ready4onemore

christylove said:


> Hi ladies :) Just stopping in to let you know I got a few bfp"s now. THANK GOD..... everyone that prays please pray for a healthy 9 months. The 28th of this month and it's my moms birthday. It also marks 2 years to the date that i misscarried..... I still trust God, and believe that his will be done...... to say that it's not a bit nerve recking would be a lie.... thank you for your prayers,and walking with me in faith. I will keep you all in my prayers , and more bfp's to come :) God bless you all.... :)

Congratulation and of course we will be praying.



blessed2012 said:


> Ok Ladies,
> AF did not show up yesterday nor today. I'm too scared to test :wacko: I'm thinking of maybe waiting a few more days. What do you ladies think? Test or not test?

I hope you have tested and got a bfp. Praying the best for you.


----------



## blessed2012

I'm out...the nasty old :witch: flew in with a vengeance early this morning. On to next month.


----------



## blessed2012

ready,
how are you doing these days? Hope all is well with you and the LO. Sending :hugs: and prayers your way.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC. Glad to see you are ready to start working on your next BFP!!! So exciting!

Blessed- sorry the old hag AF showed her face!


----------



## ready4onemore

blessed2012 said:


> ready,
> how are you doing these days? Hope all is well with you and the LO. Sending :hugs: and prayers your way.

I am doing great. Sorry the witch got you. Wishing you well for next month.


----------



## MummyWant2be

sorry the witch caught up with u :hugs:

MrsKC - get BD'ng and congrats on ut Masters :happydance:

Christy hope all is well with u and lil bean :hugs:

AFM:still not preggas - i'm just looking forward to my appointment to the gyane :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies, we have been :sex: quite often:blush:. This is suppose to be our ovulation week but with PCOS, one just never knows if it is or isnt:wacko:. I am testing daily and if we dont conceive this cycle she gave us enough clomid for 5 months.

Glad to see everyone is doing well and God is still in the blessing business:winkwink:


----------



## christylove

I miscarriaged in the hospital yesturday, but I still trust GOD


----------



## ready4onemore

christylove said:


> I miscarriaged in the hospital yesturday, but I still trust GOD

:hugs: I am so sorry. But trusting God is the right thing and He will bring it to pass. :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

christylove said:


> I miscarriaged in the hospital yesturday, but I still trust GOD

:hugs: sorry to hear hunni. May the peace and comfort of the Lord be upon you. Thats good your not letting go of HIS hands and your trusting him. Rest in HIS comforting loving arms :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

christylove said:


> I miscarriaged in the hospital yesturday, but I still trust GOD

:hugs: So sorry you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

christylove said:


> I miscarriaged in the hospital yesturday, but I still trust GOD

Sorry to hear about this! I pray that you find the peace that surpasses all understanding!:hugs:


----------



## queenlavera

christylove said:


> I miscarriaged in the hospital yesturday, but I still trust GOD

I am so sorry for your loss. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

No + OPK yet but Im praying it happens on its own. I pray that each of you are having a good day!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

christylove said:


> I miscarriaged in the hospital yesturday, but I still trust GOD

So very sorry to hear that! sending :hugs: your way.


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC FX that that opk is positive soon! keep up the bd'ing.


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> No + OPK yet but Im praying it happens on its own. I pray that each of you are having a good day!:hugs:

Praying it comes + really soon followed by a bfp.


----------



## blessed2012

christylove said:


> I miscarriaged in the hospital yesturday, but I still trust GOD

So sorry hun. You are in my prayers!!!


----------



## mrstrouble

Hey everybody :)

I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself, I was so happy to find this thread! I'm married, 25 and TTC for a while now. I'm testing on Tuesday and keeping my fingers crossed until then. Nice to 'meet' you all and luck to everyone!

:) Aishah


----------



## FutureMommie

mrstrouble said:


> Hey everybody :)
> 
> I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself, I was so happy to find this thread! I'm married, 25 and TTC for a while now. I'm testing on Tuesday and keeping my fingers crossed until then. Nice to 'meet' you all and luck to everyone!
> 
> :) Aishah

Welcome!!!!! I hope you get your bfp!!!! how long have you been trying?


----------



## mrstrouble

Thanks for the welcome :) Well we've been 'not trying but not preventing for about a year and a half, and trying for a couple of months...I worry sometimes that something might be wrong, but since we haven't really given it a good go yet [and my cycles are irregular and we don't usually hit the ovulation window], I try to convince myself it's too early to worry. We'll see :)


----------



## floppyears

mrstrouble said:


> Hey everybody :)
> 
> I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself, I was so happy to find this thread! I'm married, 25 and TTC for a while now. I'm testing on Tuesday and keeping my fingers crossed until then. Nice to 'meet' you all and luck to everyone!
> 
> :) Aishah

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Fcracker

Hi Ladies,
My name is Jesse. I'm African American, so is my spouse. I'm 30, he's 32 and we've been trying to conceive for almost 3 yrs. I've only been pregnant once and unfortunately it was an ectopic pregnancy (blocked tubes). It's been a tough journey, but I won't give up. I thank you ladies for going me a lace to vent and let it out!! lol!!


----------



## Fcracker

Hi ladies, 
I'd appreciate any help that you all could give. As you can see in the pic, I have two positive OPK's taken with an internet cheapie and a digital (same urine, less than 30 minutes ago). I'm CD13 and according to my calendar, I was due to ovulate today. Well, if the tests are positive, shouldn't I be ovulating within the next 24-48 hours (cd 14-15)? Our last BD session was this morning at 2:30 and of course we'll be at it again when he gets home. Currently my cycles are lasting for a total of 26 days.......HELLLLPPPP!!!! lol!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.JPG
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Vrainoire

Hello ladies its been sooooo long but I'm am sooo happy to see that so many of you got preggers!lol Congrats ladies and to the rest of you still TTC baby dust to you all.
AFM I haven't been trying anymore, so much has happened but i'm still blessed to be here, my cycles regulated itself for the past 6 months or so but i thinks its gone out of wack again. so my focus for now is keeping them regular. Take Care ladies and may God continue to bless you!


----------



## ready4onemore

mrstrouble said:


> Thanks for the welcome :) Well we've been 'not trying but not preventing for about a year and a half, and trying for a couple of months...I worry sometimes that something might be wrong, but since we haven't really given it a good go yet [and my cycles are irregular and we don't usually hit the ovulation window], I try to convince myself it's too early to worry. We'll see :)

Welcome, I hope your journey to your bfp is a short one.



Fcracker said:


> Hi Ladies,
> My name is Jesse. I'm African American, so is my spouse. I'm 30, he's 32 and we've been trying to conceive for almost 3 yrs. I've only been pregnant once and unfortunately it was an ectopic pregnancy (blocked tubes). It's been a tough journey, but I won't give up. I thank you ladies for going me a lace to vent and let it out!! lol!!

Welcome, I too have had an ectopic so I know with God anything is possible.



Vrainoire said:


> Hello ladies its been sooooo long but I'm am sooo happy to see that so many of you got preggers!lol Congrats ladies and to the rest of you still TTC baby dust to you all.
> AFM I haven't been trying anymore, so much has happened but i'm still blessed to be here, my cycles regulated itself for the past 6 months or so but i thinks its gone out of wack again. so my focus for now is keeping them regular. Take Care ladies and may God continue to bless you!

Hey lady, I pray all is well with you.


----------



## Hope 1

Hi, this is my first time using a ttc website. &#304;'ve been ttc for four months now. This is the my first month using opk test (cheapies). Got a positive for two days and have been bedding ever since. Today got a negative, so &#304; guess ovulation is done. &#304; really hope, i am preg. I'm cd 13 today, my cycle is between 27-31 days. &#304; know too much info but need to get it off my chest.

Good Luck:flower:


----------



## HisGrace

Welcome Hope! FX'd this is your month. :dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

mrstrouble said:


> Thanks for the welcome :) Well we've been 'not trying but not preventing for about a year and a half, and trying for a couple of months...I worry sometimes that something might be wrong, but since we haven't really given it a good go yet [and my cycles are irregular and we don't usually hit the ovulation window], I try to convince myself it's too early to worry. We'll see :)

Well I hope you bfp comes quickly, it could take up to a year of activly ttc to get pg assuming your cycles are regular. Do you know why your cycles are irregular?



Fcracker said:


> Hi Ladies,
> My name is Jesse. I'm African American, so is my spouse. I'm 30, he's 32 and we've been trying to conceive for almost 3 yrs. I've only been pregnant once and unfortunately it was an ectopic pregnancy (blocked tubes). It's been a tough journey, but I won't give up. I thank you ladies for going me a lace to vent and let it out!! lol!!

Welcome! I love your positive attitude!



Vrainoire said:


> Hello ladies its been sooooo long but I'm am sooo happy to see that so many of you got preggers!lol Congrats ladies and to the rest of you still TTC baby dust to you all.
> AFM I haven't been trying anymore, so much has happened but i'm still blessed to be here, my cycles regulated itself for the past 6 months or so but i thinks its gone out of wack again. so my focus for now is keeping them regular. Take Care ladies and may God continue to bless you!

Thanks for popping in on us



Hope 1 said:


> Hi, this is my first time using a ttc website. &#304;'ve been ttc for four months now. This is the my first month using opk test (cheapies). Got a positive for two days and have been bedding ever since. Today got a negative, so &#304; guess ovulation is done. &#304; really hope, i am preg. I'm cd 13 today, my cycle is between 27-31 days. &#304; know too much info but need to get it off my chest.
> 
> Good Luck:flower:

Welcome you will love it here! This is the perfect place to vent



HisGrace said:


> Welcome Hope! FX'd this is your month. :dust:

Glad to see you posting, how are you?


----------



## FutureMommie

Fcracker said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'd appreciate any help that you all could give. As you can see in the pic, I have two positive OPK's taken with an internet cheapie and a digital (same urine, less than 30 minutes ago). I'm CD13 and according to my calendar, I was due to ovulate today. Well, if the tests are positive, shouldn't I be ovulating within the next 24-48 hours (cd 14-15)? Our last BD session was this morning at 2:30 and of course we'll be at it again when he gets home. Currently my cycles are lasting for a total of 26 days.......HELLLLPPPP!!!! lol!!

Sounds like you have the bd'ing covered and just continue to bd, usually you O within 36 hours! Good luck, I hope you get that bfp.


----------



## HisGrace

FutureMommie said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hope! FX'd this is your month. :dust:
> 
> Glad to see you posting, how are you?Click to expand...

I'm doing much better, thanks. It finally hit me a few days ago, but I'm doing much better now.


----------



## Fcracker

Hope 1 said:


> Hi, this is my first time using a ttc website. &#304;'ve been ttc for four months now. This is the my first month using opk test (cheapies). Got a positive for two days and have been bedding ever since. Today got a negative, so &#304; guess ovulation is done. &#304; really hope, i am preg. I'm cd 13 today, my cycle is between 27-31 days. &#304; know too much info but need to get it off my chest.
> 
> Good Luck:flower:

Hiiiiii!!! When I read your reply, I got excited because the exact same thing happened to me. I got my first pos opk (cheapie and digi) yesterday evening (we b'd prior to at 2:30 in the morning). When hubby got home from work, I was sleep (3:30 in the morning), so we couldn't do it. Today, I tested around the same time and both were pos. I'm waiting on him to come home, so we can commence to bd'ing. I am CD 14 and on a 26 day cycle. Maybe we can be testing buddies?


----------



## Fcracker

FutureMommie said:


> Fcracker said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I'd appreciate any help that you all could give. As you can see in the pic, I have two positive OPK's taken with an internet cheapie and a digital (same urine, less than 30 minutes ago). I'm CD13 and according to my calendar, I was due to ovulate today. Well, if the tests are positive, shouldn't I be ovulating within the next 24-48 hours (cd 14-15)? Our last BD session was this morning at 2:30 and of course we'll be at it again when he gets home. Currently my cycles are lasting for a total of 26 days.......HELLLLPPPP!!!! lol!!
> 
> Sounds like you have the bd'ing covered and just continue to bd, usually you O within 36 hours! Good luck, I hope you get that bfp.Click to expand...


Thank you! We weren't able to bd this morning when he came home (I was asleep :(. But I took another test today (cheapie and digital) and they are still positive. He just called and said he'll be home by 9 tonight, so I'm excited!! That'll be 43 hours in between b'ding...not too happy about that, but my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Fcracker

Fcracker said:


> Welcome, I too have had an ectopic so I know with God anything is possible.


Thank you! I pray almost everyday that I will never have to experience that again. It's only been 6 months (seems like forever) and it still bothers me from time to time.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey y'all! Got this today....:) opk!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Fcracker and Hope1! I pray that you conceive quickly.

As for me, we :sex: yesterday and we will do so again tonite and tomorrow. I think that should have it covered. It looks like I ovulated around the same days as the time when I conceived Malcolm from looking at my old chart. Im not tempting but still charting my cycle. Prayerfully I will get a BFP around May 7th. Its funny how when you tell people you are trying to conceive again they look at you strange!!! Im like we can have as many babies as we want and we can afford, stay in your lane!!:wacko:

Ok just my vent for today!!

Be blessed:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo(7).JPG
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Fcracker

mrskcbrown said:


> Welcome Fcracker and Hope1! I pray that you conceive quickly.
> 
> As for me, we :sex: yesterday and we will do so again tonite and tomorrow. I think that should have it covered. It looks like I ovulated around the same days as the time when I conceived Malcolm from looking at my old chart. Im not tempting but still charting my cycle. Prayerfully I will get a BFP around May 7th. Its funny how when you tell people you are trying to conceive again they look at you strange!!! Im like we can have as many babies as we want and we can afford, stay in your lane!!:wacko:
> 
> Ok just my vent for today!!
> 
> Be blessed:cloud9:

Hey mrskcbrown,
I'm so happy to see that you got a smiley face!! I'm so confused right now. I took a another opk today @ 7:30 pm and it's positive. That makes 3 days of positive opk's. I didn't think that was normal. Oh well, we're bd'ing until the cows come home...lol!! And you are so right about people and their opinions!! Ignore them and enjoy every bundle of joy that you are blessed with.


----------



## AJThomas

I haven't been on here for months and months, well over a year i'm sure, but i finally got a BFP after 2 years of ttc'ing so i thought i'd come back and tell you all what worked for me, it might work for someone else. I live in Jamaica and i started taking a mixture of roots that they have here, both DH and i took it for 2 weeks prior to ovulation day, 1/4 cup each day, and voila! BFP.

I don't remember all the ingredients, but i had a friend who was trying for 8 years and the same thing worked for her, her DH took one called Baba Roots, and there's another one called Zion Roots as well (they're sold on Amazon), they contain things like sarsaparilla, horny goat weed, blood wiss (sorry i dont know the correct names, just what they call them here in Jamaica) but i thought i'd put it out there for any of you that don't know what else to try. It just might help. 

Baby Dust to all!


----------



## HisGrace

AJThomas said:


> I haven't been on here for months and months, well over a year i'm sure, but i finally got a BFP after 2 years of ttc'ing so i thought i'd come back and tell you all what worked for me, it might work for someone else. I live in Jamaica and i started taking a mixture of roots that they have here, both DH and i took it for 2 weeks prior to ovulation day, 1/4 cup each day, and voila! BFP.
> 
> I don't remember all the ingredients, but i had a friend who was trying for 8 years and the same thing worked for her, her DH took one called Baba Roots, and there's another one called Zion Roots as well (they're sold on Amazon), they contain things like sarsaparilla, horny goat weed, blood wiss (sorry i dont know the correct names, just what they call them here in Jamaica) but i thought i'd put it out there for any of you that don't know what else to try. It just might help.
> 
> Baby Dust to all!

Congratulations! I wish you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hey ladies. It's been a while since I came on. I hope everybody is good. Congras to all the bfp's. As for me. Our wedding date is coming in 5 more weeks :wacko: I'm excited:happydance: and nervous:nope: at the same time. I'm excited because I'm going not just to get married in Nigeria, but also to see my dad. But at the same time I'm nervous because this is my first time in my life to be married. And the life after June 9th. 

But in the meantime. I'm checking my dates of OV and AF. My husband-to-be is 40. Does the age causes sperm to go down? And he drinks a lot of :coffee: but he said he's cutting down. So we'll see :winkwink:


----------



## FutureMommie

AJThomas said:


> I haven't been on here for months and months, well over a year i'm sure, but i finally got a BFP after 2 years of ttc'ing so i thought i'd come back and tell you all what worked for me, it might work for someone else. I live in Jamaica and i started taking a mixture of roots that they have here, both DH and i took it for 2 weeks prior to ovulation day, 1/4 cup each day, and voila! BFP.
> 
> I don't remember all the ingredients, but i had a friend who was trying for 8 years and the same thing worked for her, her DH took one called Baba Roots, and there's another one called Zion Roots as well (they're sold on Amazon), they contain things like sarsaparilla, horny goat weed, blood wiss (sorry i dont know the correct names, just what they call them here in Jamaica) but i thought i'd put it out there for any of you that don't know what else to try. It just might help.
> 
> Baby Dust to all!

congrats on your bfp



Anewbeginning said:


> Hey ladies. It's been a while since I came on. I hope everybody is good. Congras to all the bfp's. As for me. Our wedding date is coming in 5 more weeks :wacko: I'm excited:happydance: and nervous:nope: at the same time. I'm excited because I'm going not just to get married in Nigeria, but also to see my dad. But at the same time I'm nervous because this is my first time in my life to be married. And the life after June 9th.
> 
> But in the meantime. I'm checking my dates of OV and AF. My husband-to-be is 40. Does the age causes sperm to go down? And he drinks a lot of :coffee: but he said he's cutting down. So we'll see :winkwink:

Congrats on the upcoming nuptials, that is really exciting. As far as age and sperm, my dhis 49 and has a great sperm count with no issues at all. I think unless there are other underlying issues it all about being healthy. My dh takes tons of vitamins, not for sperm but just in general. Good luck, I hope that bfp omes quickly.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Anewbeginning said:


> Hey ladies. It's been a while since I came on. I hope everybody is good. Congras to all the bfp's. As for me. Our wedding date is coming in 5 more weeks :wacko: I'm excited:happydance: and nervous:nope: at the same time. I'm excited because I'm going not just to get married in Nigeria, but also to see my dad. But at the same time I'm nervous because this is my first time in my life to be married. And the life after June 9th.
> 
> But in the meantime. I'm checking my dates of OV and AF. My husband-to-be is 40. Does the age causes sperm to go down? And he drinks a lot of :coffee: but he said he's cutting down. So we'll see :winkwink:

Congrats! I think all will be well. Age shouldnt be too much of a factor. Over time if you arent BFP, the Dr will check on it anyway! All is well!!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

AJThomas said:


> I haven't been on here for months and months, well over a year i'm sure, but i finally got a BFP after 2 years of ttc'ing so i thought i'd come back and tell you all what worked for me, it might work for someone else. I live in Jamaica and i started taking a mixture of roots that they have here, both DH and i took it for 2 weeks prior to ovulation day, 1/4 cup each day, and voila! BFP.
> 
> I don't remember all the ingredients, but i had a friend who was trying for 8 years and the same thing worked for her, her DH took one called Baba Roots, and there's another one called Zion Roots as well (they're sold on Amazon), they contain things like sarsaparilla, horny goat weed, blood wiss (sorry i dont know the correct names, just what they call them here in Jamaica) but i thought i'd put it out there for any of you that don't know what else to try. It just might help.
> 
> Baby Dust to all!

Yay!! Woot, woot! Congrats!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Fcracker

Anewbeginning said:


> Hey ladies. It's been a while since I came on. I hope everybody is good. Congras to all the bfp's. As for me. Our wedding date is coming in 5 more weeks :wacko: I'm excited:happydance: and nervous:nope: at the same time. I'm excited because I'm going not just to get married in Nigeria, but also to see my dad. But at the same time I'm nervous because this is my first time in my life to be married. And the life after June 9th.
> 
> But in the meantime. I'm checking my dates of OV and AF. My husband-to-be is 40. Does the age causes sperm to go down? And he drinks a lot of :coffee: but he said he's cutting down. So we'll see :winkwink:

Congrats on getting married in Nigeria!! I can only imagine how beautiful its going to be. :happydance:


----------



## tickledpink3

I know I've been off board for a while due to I decided we were going to wait due to my periods being irregular due to breastfeeding. Lately I had been really irritable and not very patient with Olivia and plus I had put on some weight especially in my mid section. Something told me to go ahead and take a test and low and behold, it came back positive. I have no idea how far along I am but I do remember getting my period late last month so maybe somewhere in between there. I don't even know if he is really ready for a second one so I may wait a bit to tell him lol


----------



## tickledpink3

christylove said:


> I miscarriaged in the hospital yesturday, but I still trust GOD

Keep your trust in Him. I know sometimse that is difficult and you know we are here to support you


----------



## drana

hi all, i'm new to this thread and ttcing, lol! af due on 9th of may. no symptoms yet, fx


----------



## tickledpink3

Welcome Drana!


----------



## FutureMommie

drana said:


> hi all, i'm new to this thread and ttcing, lol! af due on 9th of may. no symptoms yet, fx

Welcome!


----------



## floppyears

tickledpink3 said:


> I know I've been off board for a while due to I decided we were going to wait due to my periods being irregular due to breastfeeding. Lately I had been really irritable and not very patient with Olivia and plus I had put on some weight especially in my mid section. Something told me to go ahead and take a test and low and behold, it came back positive. I have no idea how far along I am but I do remember getting my period late last month so maybe somewhere in between there. I don't even know if he is really ready for a second one so I may wait a bit to tell him lol

Congrats on #2 lady!!!


----------



## floppyears

drana said:


> hi all, i'm new to this thread and ttcing, lol! af due on 9th of may. no symptoms yet, fx

Welcome :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Tickled Pink- congrats on your lovely surprise!!!!!!


----------



## floppyears

I am still holding on sisters. Scheduled c section is May 23rd!!!!!! 17 days away !!!! OmgOsH lol. Friday was nst and sonogram. Princess is riding very very low in the pelvis. We thought my water had broke bc I was cooking the other day and bam fluid. OB checked and said princess is adding great pressure to the cervix. It's possible we could go earlier. I am not holding my breath :) I know babies come when they wanna come. I told her she can come when she is ready. Soooo if water breaks before 23rd OB will do csection then. Having a repeated c section bc my 4th was an EM one in 2003 with faint heart rate was due to cord around her neck. I couldn't find a ob in my area that do vbacs(vagina birth after c section) that was taking new patients. I am looking forward to meeting my lo. Thats my update for now. 

How is everyone doing? 

Ready? I pray all is well with you and lo. I am checking often to see if you updated. 

I am looking so forward to seeing and hearing more BFP on this thread. Xxxxxx hugs


----------



## ready4onemore

tickledpink3 said:


> I know I've been off board for a while due to I decided we were going to wait due to my periods being irregular due to breastfeeding. Lately I had been really irritable and not very patient with Olivia and plus I had put on some weight especially in my mid section. Something told me to go ahead and take a test and low and behold, it came back positive. I have no idea how far along I am but I do remember getting my period late last month so maybe somewhere in between there. I don't even know if he is really ready for a second one so I may wait a bit to tell him lol

Congrats, keep us posted.



drana said:


> hi all, i'm new to this thread and ttcing, lol! af due on 9th of may. no symptoms yet, fx

Welcome.


----------



## queenlavera

AJThomas said:


> I haven't been on here for months and months, well over a year i'm sure, but i finally got a BFP after 2 years of ttc'ing so i thought i'd come back and tell you all what worked for me, it might work for someone else. I live in Jamaica and i started taking a mixture of roots that they have here, both DH and i took it for 2 weeks prior to ovulation day, 1/4 cup each day, and voila! BFP.
> 
> I don't remember all the ingredients, but i had a friend who was trying for 8 years and the same thing worked for her, her DH took one called Baba Roots, and there's another one called Zion Roots as well (they're sold on Amazon), they contain things like sarsaparilla, horny goat weed, blood wiss (sorry i dont know the correct names, just what they call them here in Jamaica) but i thought i'd put it out there for any of you that don't know what else to try. It just might help.
> 
> Baby Dust to all!

Congrats to you, H&H 9 months!


----------



## queenlavera

tickledpink3 said:


> I know I've been off board for a while due to I decided we were going to wait due to my periods being irregular due to breastfeeding. Lately I had been really irritable and not very patient with Olivia and plus I had put on some weight especially in my mid section. Something told me to go ahead and take a test and low and behold, it came back positive. I have no idea how far along I am but I do remember getting my period late last month so maybe somewhere in between there. I don't even know if he is really ready for a second one so I may wait a bit to tell him lol

Congrats hun! That is wonderful, H&H 9 months to you! Love your LO pic makes me smile every time I see her pretty face.


----------



## queenlavera

Anewbeginning said:


> Hey ladies. It's been a while since I came on. I hope everybody is good. Congras to all the bfp's. As for me. Our wedding date is coming in 5 more weeks :wacko: I'm excited:happydance: and nervous:nope: at the same time. I'm excited because I'm going not just to get married in Nigeria, but also to see my dad. But at the same time I'm nervous because this is my first time in my life to be married. And the life after June 9th.
> 
> But in the meantime. I'm checking my dates of OV and AF. My husband-to-be is 40. Does the age causes sperm to go down? And he drinks a lot of :coffee: but he said he's cutting down. So we'll see :winkwink:

Congrats on the upcoming wedding. When we went to the urologist to check my husbands sperm we were told that age can affect it but 40 is still good. Although coffee intake does need to be lowered, that is what my DH had to do, his analysis was better after he cut down. GL!


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> I know I've been off board for a while due to I decided we were going to wait due to my periods being irregular due to breastfeeding. Lately I had been really irritable and not very patient with Olivia and plus I had put on some weight especially in my mid section. Something told me to go ahead and take a test and low and behold, it came back positive. I have no idea how far along I am but I do remember getting my period late last month so maybe somewhere in between there. I don't even know if he is really ready for a second one so I may wait a bit to tell him lol

Hey girl! Congrats! I am so happy for you....:happydance::happydance:
I hope SO is as happy as you are and hey there is always a chance if you are getting "busy" so Im sure everything will be ok!:winkwink:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Drana! So happy you are here!:happydance:

Congrats floppyears, not too much longer!:cloud9:

AFM, I am 10dpo and have been having cramping the last 5 days, along with some but not a lot of breast tenderness and fatigue. I swear Im not symptom spotting and no where near obsessive as I was with conceiving Jojo (Malcolm). Last time I tested on 11dpo and I guess I may do so tomorrow. AF is due May 9. Prayerfully, I will not get it but a BFP that will lead to a full term baby.

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hoping you get that bfp!!!!!


----------



## tickledpink3

Hope you get that BFP girl!


----------



## floppyears

mrskcbrown said:


> Welcome Drana! So happy you are here!:happydance:
> 
> Congrats floppyears, not too much longer!:cloud9:
> 
> AFM, I am 10dpo and have been having cramping the last 5 days, along with some but not a lot of breast tenderness and fatigue. I swear Im not symptom spotting and no where near obsessive as I was with conceiving Jojo (Malcolm). Last time I tested on 11dpo and I guess I may do so tomorrow. AF is due May 9. Prayerfully, I will not get it but a BFP that will lead to a full term baby.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!:hugs:

Thanks hunni :hugs::cloud9:
Hope AF doesn't show


----------



## MummyWant2be

GL MrsKC - holding thumbs for u hun :thumbup:

AFM: no AF, and BFN - no symptoms whatsoever!:wacko: AF was due on the 4th of May - so I am officially 5days late!with a bfn:nope: i will hold out until the 19th and only then will i go to the doc :thumbup: if still no AF!


----------



## mrskcbrown

MummyWant2be said:


> GL MrsKC - holding thumbs for u hun :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: no AF, and BFN - no symptoms whatsoever!:wacko: AF was due on the 4th of May - so I am officially 5days late!with a bfn:nope: i will hold out until the 19th and only then will i go to the doc :thumbup: if still no AF!

Oh I hope something happens for you soon. Maybe your cycle is changing???:shrug:


----------



## MummyWant2be

mrskcbrown said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> GL MrsKC - holding thumbs for u hun :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: no AF, and BFN - no symptoms whatsoever!:wacko: AF was due on the 4th of May - so I am officially 5days late!with a bfn:nope: i will hold out until the 19th and only then will i go to the doc :thumbup: if still no AF!
> 
> Oh I hope something happens for you soon. Maybe your cycle is changing???:shrug:Click to expand...

I really hope so too - will keep u girls posted :thumbup:


----------



## tickledpink3

Still hoping AF is staying away from you mrskcbrown

any of you ladies have journals going right now? please link so I can stop through :flower:


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi Ladies...Just wanted to drop in and say hey! Congrats on the BFP's...especially the surprise one TickledPink. How awesome. I pray everyone who is still waiting stays encouraged. 

:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I have a journal:winkwink:. I do not have AF but I got a - test. So basically I am out. When I tested with Malcolm I was 11dpo, so if its negative now, it will be negative tomorrow. I dont like to play games and fool myself. I also dont take a million tests, one is enough! I am 13dpo and tested at 12dpo. Its not unusual to not get AF on time because I have PCOS so it varies from month to month. So next, Ill be dropping off my prescription for provera and clomid today and will start taking that on tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a good day!:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

Happy that you are remaining positive :)


----------



## FutureMommie

Tickledpink I love your profile pic! Too cute.


----------



## tickledpink3

Thank you FutureMommie! my daughter is crazy lol


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies  congrats to the ones who got their BFP :-D. This mc has been the worst. Not with pain or bleeding that lasted 2 days.... I have had the chance to see the the quality of doctors has dropped in Florida. Its been 3 weeks and I have no answers.... 2 hospitals 1 doctor 1 fertility doctor, and still no answers..... My fertility doctor was to call yesturday and let me know if my hcg was zero.. I called and a lady picked up I asked her if she could confirm.... Of course not. She said they received my results the night before but the doctor or some chick would call me back... No call.... So I guess im waiting to Monday. I tested with a dollar store test and still get 2 lines one faint but pink...... Idk whats going on, but I ask you to keep me in your prayers as I pray for you... Sorry for the venting but I had to get it out.....
..


----------



## HisGrace

christylove - I'm so sorry you are having to go through all this. I hope you get some answers soon.

tickledpink - congrats on your bfp :happydance:

If I missed anyone else, congratulations.

AFM - I've been crazy busy. I went back to work, and things are hectic there. Then to top it off, I decided to have a Mother's Day Sale for my side business. So, I've just been running around none stop for the past week. On the TTC note, I finally stopped bleeding yesterday! :happydance: That's 8 weeks of bleeding (i was bleeding before I miscarried). I'm so glad it's finally over. Now we can get our sex life back. :headspin::blush: I'm so ready to start trying again, but I have no clue where I am with my cycle. I'm sure things will be figured out in the next month or so.


----------



## tickledpink3

Christylove, please don't be sorry for venting. This is what this group is for. You have a right to get the answers from your doctors instead of them dragging their feet. You would think they would be more sympathetic given the field they are in. :hugs:

HisGrace -yaaaaaay. now time to get back to the :sex: I hope your cycle gets back to its normal self soon.


----------



## FutureMommie

Christy- we are here to listen whenever you need to talk! I hope you get some answers!

HisGrace- yay no more bleeding!!!! I hope that you can get our cycle figured out soon!


----------



## lilyrose13

H ladies. Been a while. Welcome to all the new ladies.
Christy- sorry for what you're going thru- hope yo get answers soon!
HisGrace- glad to see you can start :sex: agan-yay!
CONGRATS:happydance: Ceedee on the cute little one; Tickled for the surprise, and AJThomas for the :bfp: after 2 years - awesome! Anybody I've omitted - congrats to you too!

AFM, in 2ww still, and just hoping and praying. Stopped peeing on sticks this month as just got tired, and no charting, nothing- so no idea when I ov'd but my cycles are usually 28-32 days. Been cramping for few days, but not much today, so not sure what to think. Otherwise feel my usual self, so will update if anything exciting happens. Stay blessed.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I hope you all had a great mother's day! I had a wonderful one. My children and husband gave me breakfast, flowers, card, dinner at favorite restaurant, frozen yogurt and a Ninja blender that I have been wanting. I love them so much:cloud9:. Malcolm also had his dedication yesterday at church. It was so lovely! 

I didnt get my BFP but thats ok. Im really not sad about it like I use to be when trying to conceive Malcolm. I know it will happen. Like I always say, God wouldnt give me the desire to have another child and not be willing to fulfill it. It just isnt my time yet and I am OK with that:winkwink:. Malcolm and Amariah keep me super busy anyway. So I will start my provera today which will induce my cycle and then I am to take clomid days 5-9 of that. Clomid has never worked before but maybe it will this time, only God knows. I needed a break from the metformin because I dont like the side effects. If clomid doesnt work, Ill go back to it. My dr gave me 5 cycles of clomid at 100 mgs.

XOXOXOXOX!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Mrs KC- sounds like you had a lovely Mothers Day weekend despite not getting your bfp! I love your attitude.


----------



## christylove

Thanks ladies  hcg is zero I'll be waiting on af and stepping out on faith again :-D


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies,

I have been MIA for awhile. Good to see all the updates from you ladies! Happy Belated Mother&#8217;s Day to all the mothers and the soon to be mothers when you all get your well-deserved bfp&#8217;s. 

*Christy *&#8211; I am so sorry you had to go through that, dear!! I love your attitude!!!! You are a very strong woman!! I am glad to see that you did get a bfp, though. Shows things are working in order and God has a special gift for you very soon. Keep the faith!! :hugs: 

Congratulations to the mommies with brand-new beautiful little babies!!! YAY!!!! :happydance: so happy for you!! I hope you are enjoying every little moment with your precious little gifts! 

So sorry to anyone who didn&#8217;t get their bfp this cycle. Hang in there! It will happen soon for you!! :hugs: 

Good luck to anyone who is in the 2WW! I hope you get that bfp!! :dust: 

And also good luck to those trying to reach the 2WW with great success!!! FXD!!! :dust: 

*AFM *&#8211; 33+4 weeks now! It&#8217;s getting closer but not close enough for me :wacko: I can&#8217;t wait to have this baby! I know this is a typical feeling for this stage in pregnancy but I can&#8217;t take the discomfort anymore. Ugh! Of course, I really don&#8217;t want little man to come too early as he still has some developing to do but as soon as he&#8217;s ready, I want him out! LOL! 

Anyhoo, I will chat with you ladies later!! Have a great rest of the week!!


----------



## tickledpink3

It won't be too much longer Beauty2. You are going to wake up one day and he will be on his way and you will be thinking "Wait! I need just one more day!" lol

Christylove, hold on strong to your faith and you shall be rewarded. :hugs:


----------



## Beauty2

tickledpink3 said:


> It won't be too much longer Beauty2. You are going to wake up one day and he will be on his way and you will be thinking "Wait! I need just one more day!" lol
> 
> Christylove, hold on strong to your faith and you shall be rewarded. :hugs:

LOL! I know! And that's my fear! Lord, help me! lol 
How are you feeling? Congratulations on your bfp! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!! :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Beauty2! Enjoy your pregnancy! I tell you I wish I could go back sometimes just so I could get the rest I did with my pregnancy. My 14 month old is too busy!! I cant remember the last time I had a nap!!:wacko: 

AFM, today I start to take my provera to kick start this cycle and then clomid on days 5-9. Leggo. I have been charting my cycle but not taking my temp. I guess I will take my temps this cycle:shrug:. I hate the rollercoaster of the up and down temps. I got to hurry up and get this last BFP, Ill be 38 this year...LMBO...getting old! My eggs are probably shriviling up:haha:


----------



## Beauty2

MrsKCBrown - Oh yes, I know it's going to be very difficult. I would sort-of be living in your shoes. I have a daughter who is 6yrs old and having a boy. Goodness!!! I'm a little nervous about having two little people to look after but excited at the same time. I plan to write you often for advice, lol!! I'll need it! Ugh!!!

Good luck this cycle!! I hope you get your bfp!!!!! :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Beauty2 said:


> MrsKCBrown - Oh yes, I know it's going to be very difficult. I would sort-of be living in your shoes. I have a daughter who is 6yrs old and having a boy. Goodness!!! I'm a little nervous about having two little people to look after but excited at the same time. I plan to write you often for advice, lol!! I'll need it! Ugh!!!
> 
> Good luck this cycle!! I hope you get your bfp!!!!! :dust:

Actually your daughter will be a great help! My daughter is a little helper and I love it. It is very exciting. Ill be right here if you have any questions:winkwink:


----------



## christylove

ladies glad to say doesn't look like i'll have to wait a few cycles for my body to get back on track...:happydance::happydance: What a Asome GOD we serve :) 


ps... this is just the opk, but i'll take it as a good starting place :)
 



Attached Files:







464776_367953226602810_100001644073481_1069514_15480052_o.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beauty2

Oh wow! Well done, Christy!!! Have fun bd'ing and relax! Make a night of it with you and your OH. FXD you get your bfp and a nice beautiful little sticky bean!! Can't wait to hear the good news!!!


----------



## tickledpink3

Good news christlove! Now off to some bd'ing!

@Beauty2- Im scared too to have two little ones 2 and under but I guess women have been doing it for years. I'm hoping for a boy this time around and had a dream it was a boy. Got a long time to see.


----------



## christylove

Thanks ladies hubby is getting on my nerves right now, and really put me out if the mood... But I guess i can take one for the team lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

christylove said:


> ladies glad to say doesn't look like i'll have to wait a few cycles for my body to get back on track...:happydance::happydance: What a Asome GOD we serve :)
> 
> 
> ps... this is just the opk, but i'll take it as a good starting place :)

Thats awesome! Good luck!:happydance:

I never get a + with those ones, I have to use the clear blue easy ones that give you a smiley face:shrug:. You have a good strong solid line.:thumbup:


----------



## tickledpink3

What are the plans for memorial weekend? I have to work unfortunately but would love to hear what fun alot of you would be having :happydance:


----------



## christylove

mrskcbrown said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> ladies glad to say doesn't look like i'll have to wait a few cycles for my body to get back on track...:happydance::happydance: What a Asome GOD we serve :)
> 
> 
> ps... this is just the opk, but i'll take it as a good starting place :)
> 
> Thats awesome! Good luck!:happydance:
> 
> I never get a + with those ones, I have to use the clear blue easy ones that give you a smiley face:shrug:. You have a good strong solid line.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah I started to get poas happy positive opk only lasted a day.


----------



## HisGrace

How is everyone doing?


----------



## christylove

tickledpink3 said:


> What are the plans for memorial weekend? I have to work unfortunately but would love to hear what fun alot of you would be having :happydance:

I want to be in the pool some where lol :-D


----------



## christylove

tickledpink3 said:


> What are the plans for memorial weekend? I have to work unfortunately but would love to hear what fun alot of you would be having :happydance:




HisGrace said:


> How is everyone doing?


Thinking about going in a break.... How are you?


----------



## christylove

tickledpink3 said:


> What are the plans for memorial weekend? I have to work unfortunately but would love to hear what fun alot of you would be having :happydance:




HisGrace said:


> How is everyone doing?


Thinking about going on a break.... How are you?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all!

I am going to Chicago for Memorial day to see my mom and dad. Thats my dad's bday so Im sure we will do the usual BBQ, cook too much food and have no one to give it to:haha:. We are also going to Dallas, TX, Jackson, MS, Chicago again and Richmond, VA. Oh yeah and to North Little Rock, AR to a waterpark. All this summer! Im a teacher, so you have to get it all in! Im already planning next summer:haha:. We are going to go to Couples Resort Swept Away in Ocho Rios, Jamaica.

As far as TTC is concerned, I am on day 6 of provera and have 4 more days to take these pills. If my cycle comes prior to me finishing these pills, I can stop taking them. Then I will start clomid on day 5 of my cycle. I never got BFP using clomid but with God, all things are possible.

Make it a great one.:hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

christylove said:


> tickledpink3 said:
> 
> 
> What are the plans for memorial weekend? I have to work unfortunately but would love to hear what fun alot of you would be having :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking about going on a break.... How are you?Click to expand...




mrskcbrown said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am going to Chicago for Memorial day to see my mom and dad. Thats my dad's bday so Im sure we will do the usual BBQ, cook too much food and have no one to give it to:haha:. We are also going to Dallas, TX, Jackson, MS, Chicago again and Richmond, VA. Oh yeah and to North Little Rock, AR to a waterpark. All this summer! Im a teacher, so you have to get it all in! Im already planning next summer:haha:. We are going to go to Couples Resort Swept Away in Ocho Rios, Jamaica.
> 
> As far as TTC is concerned, I am on day 6 of provera and have 4 more days to take these pills. If my cycle comes prior to me finishing these pills, I can stop taking them. Then I will start clomid on day 5 of my cycle. I never got BFP using clomid but with God, all things are possible.
> 
> Make it a great one.:hugs:

Sounds like you ladies have some good plans. At least I'm off on Friday and Monday so no telling what I can get into :thumbup:


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hey ladies, I'm 26 and TTC #1 me and my fiance'havebeentrying for1yr with. No results,I wasdiagnosed with PCOS officially in May 2012. I have been doing tons of blood work since January with normal blood work and cycles pretty normal just 1-3 days off. After u/s scan showed follicleson bothovariesand anotherbatch of normal blood work,with theexception thatno ovulation was detected finally it was confrimed. At this point I don't catch myselfsobbing uncontrollablyatthePampers commercials but that was me in January-April!!! I did a lot of research on PCOS so I had plenty of questions for my Dr. every visit. Currently I am taking 500mg of metformin and completed the first round of Clomid 50mg . I am to do more blood work next week to ensure that I ovulated with the help of the Clomid. If anyone needs a buddy or want more info please let me


----------



## ready4onemore

MsPeachyP said:


> Hey ladies, I'm 26 and TTC #1 me and my fiance'havebeentrying for1yr with. No results,I wasdiagnosed with PCOS officially in May 2012. I have been doing tons of blood work since January with normal blood work and cycles pretty normal just 1-3 days off. After u/s scan showed follicleson bothovariesand anotherbatch of normal blood work,with theexception thatno ovulation was detected finally it was confrimed. At this point I don't catch myselfsobbing uncontrollablyatthePampers commercials but that was me in January-April!!! I did a lot of research on PCOS so I had plenty of questions for my Dr. every visit. Currently I am taking 500mg of metformin and completed the first round of Clomid 50mg . I am to do more blood work next week to ensure that I ovulated with the help of the Clomid. If anyone needs a buddy or want more info please let me

Welcome. There are ladies here that have PCOS and have had successful pregnancies. I pray you have the same success.


----------



## tickledpink3

Welcome to the group!:flower:



MsPeachyP said:


> Hey ladies, I'm 26 and TTC #1 me and my fiance'havebeentrying for1yr with. No results,I wasdiagnosed with PCOS officially in May 2012. I have been doing tons of blood work since January with normal blood work and cycles pretty normal just 1-3 days off. After u/s scan showed follicleson bothovariesand anotherbatch of normal blood work,with theexception thatno ovulation was detected finally it was confrimed. At this point I don't catch myselfsobbing uncontrollablyatthePampers commercials but that was me in January-April!!! I did a lot of research on PCOS so I had plenty of questions for my Dr. every visit. Currently I am taking 500mg of metformin and completed the first round of Clomid 50mg . I am to do more blood work next week to ensure that I ovulated with the help of the Clomid. If anyone needs a buddy or want more info please let me


----------



## Anewbeginning

Wow..It's been a while since I've been on. Just got done reading everybody so I can get caught up with the latest in here:thumbup: Congrats to the :bfp: and also the babies that came! :happydance: And to all of us who is still waiting. Do not worry..Our time will come:hugs::hugs:

@FutureMommie> Thanks! This time next week Im traveling to Nigeria to see my finance and my dad. And then 2 Saturdays after this coming Saturday we will be married! Wow it came to fast. As for the age of a man and his sperm. I read somewhere online that the age of a man does play a role, but it also (like you said) it depends on the health of a man as well. So you never know...
@Mrskcbrown> Yes you are right. All is very well. GOD will make things possible. Just getting excited on this trip and also afterwards. 

@Fcracker> Thanks hun. Yes its going to be exciting. A lot of pictures will be taking and a lot of things to do when I get there. I know he wants a child. 

@queenlavera> Thanks hun. Yeah I heard about the coffee intake. But I know hubby will cut down.


----------



## tickledpink3

All right! Memorial Day weekend is over and so is school (in some places) How are you ladies doing?


----------



## mzportuguese

thought I would pop in ladies havent been on in awhile but I had been feeling really exhausted and snapping at DH lately and had AF like cramps and spotted 2 days so me taking a home pregnancy test is a huge fear of mine lol so I went the easy route and got some blood drawn and my hcg level was 72 she wants me to go back monday to make sure I am doubling so after my long journey I am finally blessed with my precious angel... Baby dust to all ladies


----------



## HisGrace

mzportuguese said:


> thought I would pop in ladies havent been on in awhile but I had been feeling really exhausted and snapping at DH lately and had AF like cramps and spotted 2 days so me taking a home pregnancy test is a huge fear of mine lol so I went the easy route and got some blood drawn and my hcg level was 72 she wants me to go back monday to make sure I am doubling so after my long journey I am finally blessed with my precious angel... Baby dust to all ladies

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## mzportuguese

HisGrace said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> thought I would pop in ladies havent been on in awhile but I had been feeling really exhausted and snapping at DH lately and had AF like cramps and spotted 2 days so me taking a home pregnancy test is a huge fear of mine lol so I went the easy route and got some blood drawn and my hcg level was 72 she wants me to go back monday to make sure I am doubling so after my long journey I am finally blessed with my precious angel... Baby dust to all ladies
> 
> Congratulations! :dance:Click to expand...

Thank you so much HisGrace


----------



## tickledpink3

mzportuguese said:


> thought I would pop in ladies havent been on in awhile but I had been feeling really exhausted and snapping at DH lately and had AF like cramps and spotted 2 days so me taking a home pregnancy test is a huge fear of mine lol so I went the easy route and got some blood drawn and my hcg level was 72 she wants me to go back monday to make sure I am doubling so after my long journey I am finally blessed with my precious angel... Baby dust to all ladies

congrats! Now get plenty of rest and keep us updated


----------



## mzportuguese

tickledpink3 said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> thought I would pop in ladies havent been on in awhile but I had been feeling really exhausted and snapping at DH lately and had AF like cramps and spotted 2 days so me taking a home pregnancy test is a huge fear of mine lol so I went the easy route and got some blood drawn and my hcg level was 72 she wants me to go back monday to make sure I am doubling so after my long journey I am finally blessed with my precious angel... Baby dust to all ladies
> 
> congrats! Now get plenty of rest and keep us updatedClick to expand...

thanks so much you also H&H 9 months


----------



## MsPeachyP

Hi everyone just wanted to giveanupdatefrom my DR. apt.It was confirmed that I did OV this cycle with clomid!! Yaaay I was sooooo nervous it wasn't working. But I am soo glad for theses results, my Dr. is keeping me on both meds until I get my :BFP: Have a great weekend everyone <3


----------



## tickledpink3

@mzportuguese: Thank you!

@MsPeachyP: That's great news!


----------



## Fcracker

Hi ladies!!! It's been a while, but I had to take a break. TTC can become stressful and I felt as though I needed to take some time off. During that time, the hubby and I took a much needed vacation and now we'll start back. 

Now, I wanted to ask you ladies for a assistance with this whole charting and tempting thingy...lol!! Here are my questions:

-What website do you use (charts) and is there a mobile app as well?
-Do you track with opk's and use the charting method as well? If so, what brand of opk's?
-What day do you start tempting?
-Where did you purchase your basal thermometer?
-How do you take your temperature (personal, but I'm trying to see what works best..lol)?

I just wanted to add that I have a clearblue easy fertility monitor that I've never used. 
I'm thinking that I should use these along with tempting and opk's. Is that too much?

Thanks in advance for all of your help!!


----------



## InLuv2

Hey ladies, just popping back in to say hello..... Life is busy with this little one. congrats to all the new births, bfp's, etc.... I must catch up I'm sure to be way behind.

Inluv


----------



## Fcracker

InLuv2 said:


> Hey ladies, just popping back in to say hello..... Life is busy with this little one. congrats to all the new births, bfp's, etc.... I must catch up I'm sure to be way behind.
> 
> Inluv

Your profile is too cute!! She is adorable!!


----------



## Fcracker

MsPeachyP said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to giveanupdatefrom my DR. apt.It was confirmed that I did OV this cycle with clomid!! Yaaay I was sooooo nervous it wasn't working. But I am soo glad for theses results, my Dr. is keeping me on both meds until I get my :BFP: Have a great weekend everyone <3

That is awesome. I'm praying that you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## Fcracker

tickledpink3 said:


> I know I've been off board for a while due to I decided we were going to wait due to my periods being irregular due to breastfeeding. Lately I had been really irritable and not very patient with Olivia and plus I had put on some weight especially in my mid section. Something told me to go ahead and take a test and low and behold, it came back positive. I have no idea how far along I am but I do remember getting my period late last month so maybe somewhere in between there. I don't even know if he is really ready for a second one so I may wait a bit to tell him lol

Wow, what a pleasant surprise!! Congrats and sending you loads of sticky dust!!


----------



## MsPeachyP

Fcracker- thanks. Me tooo :) I'm have weird semi cramps cant tell if af is getting ready, or parts of the metformin side effects this will be the first af since starting the metformin so I have noo idea when it's suppose to surprise me lol.


----------



## lilyrose13

Fcracker said:


> Hi ladies!!! It's been a while, but I had to take a break. TTC can become stressful and I felt as though I needed to take some time off. During that time, the hubby and I took a much needed vacation and now we'll start back.
> 
> Now, I wanted to ask you ladies for a assistance with this whole charting and tempting thingy...lol!! Here are my questions:
> 
> -What website do you use (charts) and is there a mobile app as well?
> -Do you track with opk's and use the charting method as well? If so, what brand of opk's?
> -What day do you start tempting?
> -Where did you purchase your basal thermometer?
> -How do you take your temperature (personal, but I'm trying to see what works best..lol)?
> 
> I just wanted to add that I have a clearblue easy fertility monitor that I've never used.
> I'm thinking that I should use these along with tempting and opk's. Is that too much?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all of your help!!

 Hi everyone!Congrats to all the new BFPs!!

Fcracker, glad u r back on TTC bandwagon! I too have a CBFM and it has it's ups and downs. Try it for at least 3 months. It became too expensive for me. It might ask for 20 test kits the 1st month as it learns your cycle and you may not get a high or peak the 1st month. After that it should be fine. Start testing from 1st day of period, set your timing window in the morning ( see the CBFM thread- v helpful) & I would use opks in the pm from day 5 so as not to miss your peak. For me i always got a peak when opk was posutive, so i only use opks now (buy the internet cheapies , like the Wondfo one step ovulation strips 50 for $12 online). People say BD anyway every other day once menses stop so there's always a good supply of swimmers. Ps, Im not following my own advice at the moment coz life is too hectic right now, but I try opks from cd10 until opk+ as my cycle is 29-32 days! 

BBT monitoring didn't work for me coz no matter what I forget to temp on waking up, and I'd be out of the bed before I remembered:wacko:- some people use an alarm though- whatever works for you. I'm sure these lovely ladies will suggest how to, but under the tongue seems a good enough place. Amazon sells lots of digital BBT thermometers - check out the reviews.Websites- fertility friend has a good app and loads of advice on everything.but I use a simple app called monthly cycles which is all I need:thumbup: and don't forget prenatals.
Baby dust to all:flower:


----------



## Fcracker

lilyrose13 said:


> Fcracker said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! It's been a while, but I had to take a break. TTC can become stressful and I felt as though I needed to take some time off. During that time, the hubby and I took a much needed vacation and now we'll start back.
> 
> Now, I wanted to ask you ladies for a assistance with this whole charting and tempting thingy...lol!! Here are my questions:
> 
> -What website do you use (charts) and is there a mobile app as well?
> -Do you track with opk's and use the charting method as well? If so, what brand of opk's?
> -What day do you start tempting?
> -Where did you purchase your basal thermometer?
> -How do you take your temperature (personal, but I'm trying to see what works best..lol)?
> 
> I just wanted to add that I have a clearblue easy fertility monitor that I've never used.
> I'm thinking that I should use these along with tempting and opk's. Is that too much?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all of your help!!
> 
> Hi everyone!Congrats to all the new BFPs!!
> 
> Fcracker, glad u r back on TTC bandwagon! I too have a CBFM and it has it's ups and downs. Try it for at least 3 months. It became too expensive for me. It might ask for 20 test kits the 1st month as it learns your cycle and you may not get a high or peak the 1st month. After that it should be fine. Start testing from 1st day of period, set your timing window in the morning ( see the CBFM thread- v helpful) & I would use opks in the pm from day 5 so as not to miss your peak. For me i always got a peak when opk was posutive, so i only use opks now (buy the internet cheapies , like the Wondfo one step ovulation strips 50 for $12 online). People say BD anyway every other day once menses stop so there's always a good supply of swimmers. Ps, Im not following my own advice at the moment coz life is too hectic right now, but I try opks from cd10 until opk+ as my cycle is 29-32 days!
> 
> BBT monitoring didn't work for me coz no matter what I forget to temp on waking up, and I'd be out of the bed before I remembered:wacko:- some people use an alarm though- whatever works for you. I'm sure these lovely ladies will suggest how to, but under the tongue seems a good enough place. Amazon sells lots of digital BBT thermometers - check out the reviews.Websites- fertility friend has a good app and loads of advice on everything.but I use a simple app called monthly cycles which is all I need:thumbup: and don't forget prenatals.
> Baby dust to all:flower:Click to expand...

Thank lilyrose, I can use all the assistance I can get. 
I started with my BBT and CBFM this morning via alarm or else I would totally forget..lol!! 

I'm using Fertility Friend for charting to track my pattern of ovulation and as a backup to the CBFM I have the internet cheapies (Wondfo). I'll start with those on CD 5. I'm excited, but this week has been rough. This week was the due date time frame for my last pregnancy. I can't help but to think about it, but I know that GOD doesn't make mistakes. He promised that I shall be fruitful and multiply, so I'm holding him to his word. Also, the DH and I are taking vitamins and OMEGA-3 supplements. Our diets are pretty healthy, so we'll see what happens. Please pray that this our month and we'll be doing to the same for you all!!


----------



## lilyrose13

Fcracker said:


> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fcracker said:
> 
> 
> Thank lilyrose, I can use all the assistance I can get.
> I started with my BBT and CBFM this morning via alarm or else I would totally forget..lol!!
> 
> I'm using Fertility Friend for charting to track my pattern of ovulation and as a backup to the CBFM I have the internet cheapies (Wondfo). I'll start with those on CD 5. I'm excited, but this week has been rough. This week was the due date time frame for my last pregnancy. I can't help but to think about it, but I know that GOD doesn't make mistakes. He promised that I shall be fruitful and multiply, so I'm holding him to his word. Also, the DH and I are taking vitamins and OMEGA-3 supplements. Our diets are pretty healthy, so we'll see what happens. Please pray that this our month and we'll be doing to the same for you all!!
> 
> :hugs: sorry about your past loss. Will be praying for us all- it will happen some time:dust::dust:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## MsPeachyP

Well those mild cramps have turned into af so I'm out this round. I'll enjoy my anniversary saturday and start round 2 Clomid.


----------



## lilyrose13

MsPeachyP said:


> Well those mild cramps have turned into af so I'm out this round. I'll enjoy my anniversary saturday and start round 2 Clomid.

Sorry af got you Mspeachy. Have a wonderful anniversary!!


----------



## Fcracker

:thumbup: 
Well, charting has gone well thus far. Due to me having to get up at 5:45 a.m. for work every morning, there's really no inconvenience at all and the process isn't time consuming. I started Mucinex last night in hopes of increasing my cm abundantly and I'll be using internet cheapies tomorrow evening. As I move along, I'l post my charts for the experts to critique or advise. Thanks ladies and have a spectacular weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## Fcracker

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d65b6/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart





Here is my chart thus far, ladies. I couldn't temp at the same time Saturday morning. I had to travel a great distance for a family emergency, so that threw me off by 3 hours. As you can see, my CBFM show "high fertilty" this morning.


----------



## InLuv2

Fcracker said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d65b6/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my chart thus far, ladies. I couldn't temp at the same time Saturday morning. I had to travel a great distance for a family emergency, so that threw me off by 3 hours. As you can see, my CBFM show "high fertilty" this morning.


Charting is very structured and the slightest change in time, sleep pattern, temperature etc..can surely throw it off. I charted for a couple of months (3-4). It was the month that I didn't chart that I conceived :dohh:

I will not be charting this time, we will just enjoy the ride and see what happens.

Hoping to be preggos by August.

Good luck with your charting....


----------



## Fcracker

InLuv2 said:


> Fcracker said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d65b6/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my chart thus far, ladies. I couldn't temp at the same time Saturday morning. I had to travel a great distance for a family emergency, so that threw me off by 3 hours. As you can see, my CBFM show "high fertilty" this morning.
> 
> 
> Charting is very structured and the slightest change in time, sleep pattern, temperature etc..can surely throw it off. I charted for a couple of months (3-4). It was the month that I didn't chart that I conceived :dohh:
> 
> I will not be charting this time, we will just enjoy the ride and see what happens.
> 
> Hoping to be preggos by August.
> 
> Good luck with your charting....Click to expand...

For some odd reason, I'm enjoying the charting process. The one time that I conceived, it was by total surprise and we weren't trying. Being that it ended in a loss and I had a laraposcopy, my cycle has shortened and my symptoms during ovulation are far more intense. It's like I'm learning my body all over again. Baby and sticky dust to you!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! It seems i havent been here since forever. Im waiting to ovulate. I took clomid and finished it on the 6th. I tested on sunday and monday so far and no smiley face yet. Im not holding out a lot if hope for this clomid cycle but we shall see. My son is now 15 months and is into having tantrums:wacko:. When he falls out, i just walk away. Its all i can do to stay sane!

Hope everyone is blessed. If you are on instagram, follow me: mrskcbrown:winkwink:


----------



## InLuv2

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! It seems i havent been here since forever. Im waiting to ovulate. I took clomid and finished it on the 6th. I tested on sunday and monday so far and no smiley face yet. Im not holding out a lot if hope for this clomid cycle but we shall see. My son is now 15 months and is into having tantrums:wacko:. When he falls out, i just walk away. Its all i can do to stay sane!
> 
> Hope everyone is blessed. If you are on instagram, follow me: mrskcbrown:winkwink:

mrskcbrown, I was wondering where you were??? The thread seemed really quiet. I know I have been MIA lol......

Malcolm is throwing them at 15 months, my babygirl throws them now. Stiff back, legs, all that:wacko:

Good to hear that you are staying positive through your TTC journey. One thing you know for sure is that "HE IS ABLE".....

I will add you on instagram as soon as i figure this thing out..

Inluv(Val)


----------



## Fcracker

Hey ladies,
I have a quick question. I'm currently CD 9, due to ovulate CD 12. I have creamy cm and in my high fertilty days. NO EWCM whatsoever and I've been taking MUCINEX (1200 mg a day) since CD 3. I'm confused as to why it's not working. I drink water as I'm supposed to daily.


----------



## tickledpink3

I couldnt do charting. I worked odd hours and so getting up at the same time just didn't work for me :haha: 

mrskcbrown: Olivia does that and I shouldnt say this but I laugh. See kids are smart. If the ground is hard, she will very slowly lay down and THEN start to kick and scream. All it took was for her to hit that head hard one time. Or she will throw stuff. That's not so funny and I have to put her in her time out spot. I use to feel bad but now I do like you, just walk away. She listens to her daddy but ignores me. pfft.


----------



## InLuv2

Fcracker said:


> Hey ladies,
> I have a quick question. I'm currently CD 9, due to ovulate CD 12. I have creamy cm and in my high fertilty days. NO EWCM whatsoever and I've been taking MUCINEX (1200 mg a day) since CD 3. I'm confused as to why it's not working. I drink water as I'm supposed to daily.

To hard to say. We would all really just be guessing right along with you. I would just :sex: now until 3-4 days after you ovulate to be safe. I took robitussin and for me it didn't work. The only thing worked for my fertility was the Almighty of course, time, and MACA which i'm currently back on.

Good luck :)


----------



## christylove

hi ladies :)
Just stopping by to say hi :) gotta get back to work, but know i am praying and thinking of you all :)


----------



## Fcracker

So happy that my prayers were answered. I have EWCM!! May not seem big to all, but it's major for me. Things are looking up and back to normal.


----------



## christylove

Yay!!!! Now msis that baby...


----------



## tickledpink3

@Christylove-Good to see you!
@fcracker-congrats! Now time to :sex: and not let that go to waste :happydance:


----------



## lilyrose13

How's everybody doing today? Sad to say AF got me, again today. Have been having slightly prolonged cycles. Normally AF cd 29-31.last month AF was cd34, and this month cd32. Was really hopeful these past 2 weeks. Unfortunately was symptom spotting from 8 dpo when I started having sore boobs around the sides which I never had before, and these weird cramps like pinching in the sides. Myboobs are huge anyway but I never get such pain except mild nipple tenderness sometimes in 2ww. Needless to say started spotting today and cramping in my belly button, so I knew AF was coming. Please pray for me as I'm still waiting for my 1st BFP ever, & i think im doing most things right,always use opks and have positive results and try to bd when I'm supposedly fertile. I guess I'm now impatient and just want it to be my turn soon before work gets busier than it is already.

F cracker did u get your BFP??
How's Hisgrace, Mrs October - not seen you in a long while...
Good luck to all the ladies!


----------



## HisGrace

I'm here. :wave: thanks for asking. I don't have a clue what's going on with my cycles because I've been lazy. LOL. Im still in vacation mode, but I'm still praying for everyone.


----------



## Fcracker

lilyrose13 said:


> How's everybody doing today? Sad to say AF got me, again today. Have been having slightly prolonged cycles. Normally AF cd 29-31.last month AF was cd34, and this month cd32. Was really hopeful these past 2 weeks. Unfortunately was symptom spotting from 8 dpo when I started having sore boobs around the sides which I never had before, and these weird cramps like pinching in the sides. Myboobs are huge anyway but I never get such pain except mild nipple tenderness sometimes in 2ww. Needless to say started spotting today and cramping in my belly button, so I knew AF was coming. Please pray for me as I'm still waiting for my 1st BFP ever, & i think im doing most things right,always use opks and have positive results and try to bd when I'm supposedly fertile. I guess I'm now impatient and just want it to be my turn soon before work gets busier than it is already.
> 
> F cracker did u get your BFP??
> How's Hisgrace, Mrs October - not seen you in a long while...
> Good luck to all the ladies!

lilyrose- Sorry to hear about AF :( I know how you feel.

As for me, Im currently ovulating. I received my second peak on my CBFM and my temps are rising. It's funny because prior to temping and charting, I was really off on my ovulation date. For example, the calendar said that I would ovulate on Saturday, but I didn't receive a positive opk until Saturday and my first peak until Sunday. At this point, I would have normally stopped b'ding based on my calendar. Silly rabbit..lol!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey!! I pray everyone is well. Ive been very bad with logging in and checking on everyone:shrug:. I will get better i hope. AFM, i took clomid cycle days 5-9 and it was estmated that i would O anywhere from 5-10 days after that which wouldve been june 10-15. We bd on days june 10,12, 13 and 17, also 21. So i dont even know if i ovulated on this 100mgs of clomid, the first few days of opk i kept getting negatives, and so i just stopped and said i wasnt going to stress it by constantly testing. So i guess if AF isnt here by june 30 i will test, so that i can begin provera again, to get my cycle started:wacko:. I was suppose to go for cycle 21 day test at dr to see if i ovulated with clomid and. Didnt even go:shrug:.


----------



## tickledpink3

@mrskcbrown-I hope you caught the egg and I am happy you are taking the no stress approach :hugs:


----------



## blessed2012

Hi all...I got my BFP today at 23dpo. Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of baby :dust:


----------



## HisGrace

blessed2012 said:


> Hi all...I got my BFP today at 23dpo. Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of baby :dust:

Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## MsPeachyP

blessed2012 said:


> Hi all...I got my BFP today at 23dpo. Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of baby :dust:

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## christylove

MsPeachyP said:


> blessed2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all...I got my BFP today at 23dpo. Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of baby :dust:
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!![/QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS  PRAYING FOR A HEALTHY 9 MONTHS FOR YOU.Click to expand...


----------



## christylove

tickledpink3 said:


> @Christylove-Good to see you!
> @fcracker-congrats! Now time to :sex: and not let that go to waste :happydance:

:wacko: things have been a little crazy on the home front.. I stopped checking ovulation on cd 25 didn't get a real positive opk. Gave up on this cycle. Im now on cd30..... Trying not to stress if


----------



## tickledpink3

blessed2012 said:


> Hi all...I got my BFP today at 23dpo. Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of baby :dust:

Congrats!!!!



christylove said:


> tickledpink3 said:
> 
> 
> @Christylove-Good to see you!
> @fcracker-congrats! Now time to :sex: and not let that go to waste :happydance:
> 
> :wacko: things have been a little crazy on the home front.. I stopped checking ovulation on cd 25 didn't get a real positive opk. Gave up on this cycle. Im now on cd30..... Trying not to stress ifClick to expand...

It may be that your body is resetting. I'm sure this good ol heat isn't helping either. It's hot where I am. Good outlook on the no stress approach :hugs:


----------



## christylove

tickledpink3 said:


> blessed2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all...I got my BFP today at 23dpo. Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of baby :dust:
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tickledpink3 said:
> 
> 
> @Christylove-Good to see you!
> @fcracker-congrats! Now time to :sex: and not let that go to waste :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: things have been a little crazy on the home front.. I stopped checking ovulation on cd 25 didn't get a real positive opk. Gave up on this cycle. Im now on cd30..... Trying not to stress ifClick to expand...
> 
> It may be that your body is resetting. I'm sure this good ol heat isn't helping either. It's hot where I am. Good outlook on the no stress approach :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, but it mostly rain here in Florida for the last week and a half... I didn't mind one bit lol. I will be testing soon... as in tonight lol :) i'll keep you posted. Again thank you.


----------



## Fcracker

blessed2012 said:


> Hi all...I got my BFP today at 23dpo. Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of baby :dust:

Congratulation Lady!! Praying that you have a H/H 9 months!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

blessed2012 said:


> Hi all...I got my BFP today at 23dpo. Wishing all you lovely ladies lots of baby :dust:

Congratulations Hun...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mzportuguese

Hi ladies just an update I ended up miscarrying on saturday but me and my husband are strong and waiting to try again just this time no fertility treatment we are putting it all in Gods hands and going to let him guide us to our BFP.. Enjoy your day ladies


----------



## tickledpink3

mzportuguese said:


> Hi ladies just an update I ended up miscarrying on saturday but me and my husband are strong and waiting to try again just this time no fertility treatment we are putting it all in Gods hands and going to let him guide us to our BFP.. Enjoy your day ladies

:hugs: Keep your faith and He will reward you.


----------



## HisGrace

mzportuguese said:


> Hi ladies just an update I ended up miscarrying on saturday but me and my husband are strong and waiting to try again just this time no fertility treatment we are putting it all in Gods hands and going to let him guide us to our BFP.. Enjoy your day ladies

:hugs:


----------



## blessed2012

HisGrace said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just an update I ended up miscarrying on saturday but me and my husband are strong and waiting to try again just this time no fertility treatment we are putting it all in Gods hands and going to let him guide us to our BFP.. Enjoy your day ladies
> 
> Sending :hugs: and prayers your way!!!Click to expand...


----------



## ladykay

Hi Ladies,
I haven't been on in a long while. I just wanted to encourage everyone to stay positive and keep the faith! God is able! I feel very blessed and excited as I prepare for the delivery of Baby Woo Woo, but I do not take anything for granted as I know this is an honor and gift from God. Thinking of your ladies always.


----------



## tickledpink3

You dont have too much longer to go ladykay! Can't wait to hear about the arrival of your little one :flower:


----------



## MsPeachyP

Ju st left my dr apt....my metformin wasincreasedto 2000mg. a day...andthefollowing 3 cycles of clomid to cd 5-9... My 3rd cycleof clomid which I should begin after af shows this week....I did mention the slight pain that could have been O, she advise that I do the ovulation kit cd12-cd19.she thinks that I may O late...although pushing out the clomid would make me O even later..Going by my blood work from may it showed that I would have O early in the month... Also hunny goes in for semen analysis.....if we dontgeta BFP by Oct with clomid..Jan I'll go back for further testing to make sure my tubes are not blocked.. Or we can look into an IUI... Wheeew that was alot to processin a 30min apt....apartof me wants to keep hope that it's too early to detect and I have a bfp...wishful thinking ....well I'm heading back to my office..hopefully I can hidethesadnessin my face..my honey works in the same officeand he can read me likea book.....Hopeeveryonehasa good day.


----------



## mzportuguese

christylove said:


> tickledpink3 said:
> 
> 
> @Christylove-Good to see you!
> @fcracker-congrats! Now time to :sex: and not let that go to waste :happydance:
> 
> :wacko: things have been a little crazy on the home front.. I stopped checking ovulation on cd 25 didn't get a real positive opk. Gave up on this cycle. Im now on cd30..... Trying not to stress ifClick to expand...

take my advice I know its hard but I just go with the flow from a week and a half after my period we just have fun BD'n and dont even think of babies and thats when I always land my bfp but when I concentrate so hard its like really when the heck will it happen grr but baby dust to you and good luck


----------



## blessed2012

Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.


----------



## HisGrace

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.

Blessed, I'm so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for you sister. :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.

:hugs::hugs: Aww really sorry hun - thinking of you and praying for u hun:hugs:


----------



## Fcracker

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.

:cry: I am so sorry to hear this. I had an ectopic pregancy removed in November 2011. I know your pain. We decided that we are going the IVF route next year when my hubby returns from deployment. It's pricey, but worth it. If you want to talk or need to vent, please feel free to send me a personal message. Praying that all works out in your favor. :hugs:


----------



## prayingtogod

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.

Blessed, 

I am sorry to hear about what happened. I will be praying that God gives you peace


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies, 

It's been a very long while since I last posted. The ttc process was taking its toll on me. I had to take a break. I did however stop in and check up on everyone. I have each one of you in my prayers.

I have struggled with should I or shouldn't I post this news. I decided to post because my journey can help someone else. I am currently 36 years old and 16 weeks and 3 days pregnant with my first child. It is truly a blessing. Doctors told me I would not be able to have children do to other health problems. Just 2 years ago doctor's were not expecting me to live (Ill share this story when I figure out how to start a pregnancy journal). My health is better than it has been in years. I've had no morning sickness at all. So I've been truly blessed. I just want to encourage all the ladies on here. There is hope. God is still in charge. He is still performing miracles everyday. I know it first hand. I will be praying for you all. Please follow my journal when I start it up. 

Prayers[-o&lt; and Baby dust:dust: to you all


----------



## tickledpink3

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.


:hugs: Praying for you



prayingtogod said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It's been a very long while since I last posted. The ttc process was taking its toll on me. I had to take a break. I did however stop in and check up on everyone. I have each one of you in my prayers.
> 
> I have struggled with should I or shouldn't I post this news. I decided to post because my journey can help someone else. I am currently 36 years old and 16 weeks and 3 days pregnant with my first child. It is truly a blessing. Doctors told me I would not be able to have children do to other health problems. Just 2 years ago doctor's were not expecting me to live (Ill share this story when I figure out how to start a pregnancy journal). My health is better than it has been in years. I've had no morning sickness at all. So I've been truly blessed. I just want to encourage all the ladies on here. There is hope. God is still in charge. He is still performing miracles everyday. I know it first hand. I will be praying for you all. Please follow my journal when I start it up.
> 
> Prayers[-o&lt; and Baby dust:dust: to you all

Congratulations and thank you for sharing yoru story. Will be looking forward to reading your pregnancy journal


----------



## mrskcbrown

Blessed2012: my heart goes out to you. I dont know what to say, but God. God is still in the blessing business!! I can only imagine but i am praying for you mightily:hugs:.

Hey ladies! How are you all?? I am doing good. Im on my 2nd month of clomid and should be ovulating between today and this weekend. So hubby and i have been bding. We were trying to do 7 days straight but we did 5, lol. Now we are doing every other day:blush:. Im on 100 mgs of clomid and i guess ill start to take some mucinex tonight:shrug:.

We are going to Dallas this weekend to Success School! I am so excited:). Success School is a culminating experience twice a year for our business. We work part time for a company named AdvoCare. You may have heard of it, Drew Brees is one if our non-paid endorsers. If you get a chance check out, www.workwithchampions.com and www.advocare.com/1101112. The 24 day challenge has changed me and hubbys health for the better:).

Hope everyone is well!

xoxo Kim


----------



## Fcracker

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to check in with you guys!! This month was a carefree one for the hubby and I. He's leaving for 10 months to Europe on Friday, so of course there will be no ttc during that time. I wan't tracking this month and it actually felt great. Timed intercourse is not always the best....lol. I hope all is well with you and my prayers are with each and everyone one of you!! :happydance:


----------



## tickledpink3

mrskcbrown said:


> Blessed2012: my heart goes out to you. I dont know what to say, but God. God is still in the blessing business!! I can only imagine but i am praying for you mightily:hugs:.
> 
> Hey ladies! How are you all?? I am doing good. Im on my 2nd month of clomid and should be ovulating between today and this weekend. So hubby and i have been bding. We were trying to do 7 days straight but we did 5, lol. Now we are doing every other day:blush:. Im on 100 mgs of clomid and i guess ill start to take some mucinex tonight:shrug:.
> 
> We are going to Dallas this weekend to Success School! I am so excited:). Success School is a culminating experience twice a year for our business. We work part time for a company named AdvoCare. You may have heard of it, Drew Brees is one if our non-paid endorsers. If you get a chance check out, www.workwithchampions.com and www.advocare.com/1101112. The 24 day challenge has changed me and hubbys health for the better:).
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> xoxo Kim

Have fun and watch out for that Texas heat lol



Fcracker said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to check in with you guys!! This month was a carefree one for the hubby and I. He's leaving for 10 months to Europe on Friday, so of course there will be no ttc during that time. I wan't tracking this month and it actually felt great. Timed intercourse is not always the best....lol. I hope all is well with you and my prayers are with each and everyone one of you!! :happydance:

For 10 months? I'd go stir crazy. It will go by fast (or least that's what I'm hoping for you)


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi ladies,

hope you are all well?

just wanted to updat you that I got my very first BFP on Sartuday (cd41) and it was my first cycle on fertomid :cloud9:


----------



## tickledpink3

MummyWant2be said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> hope you are all well?
> 
> just wanted to updat you that I got my very first BFP on Sartuday (cd41) and it was my first cycle on fertomid :cloud9:

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## christylove

MummyWant2be said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> hope you are all well?
> 
> just wanted to updat you that I got my very first BFP on Sartuday (cd41) and it was my first cycle on fertomid :cloud9:


Congrats<3


----------



## christylove

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.


I am sorry that you are going threw this.... Praying for you <3


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to pop in to say hello. I will be praying for those of you that have had recent losses.


----------



## LeahJ7712

HI my name is Leah I am recently married (2 weeks now) we started TTC in March this is my first cycle using Soy Iso. I am 29 and me and my husband are TTC for our first.


----------



## Fcracker

tickledpink3 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Blessed2012: my heart goes out to you. I dont know what to say, but God. God is still in the blessing business!! I can only imagine but i am praying for you mightily:hugs:.
> 
> Hey ladies! How are you all?? I am doing good. Im on my 2nd month of clomid and should be ovulating between today and this weekend. So hubby and i have been bding. We were trying to do 7 days straight but we did 5, lol. Now we are doing every other day:blush:. Im on 100 mgs of clomid and i guess ill start to take some mucinex tonight:shrug:.
> 
> We are going to Dallas this weekend to Success School! I am so excited:). Success School is a culminating experience twice a year for our business. We work part time for a company named AdvoCare. You may have heard of it, Drew Brees is one if our non-paid endorsers. If you get a chance check out, www.workwithchampions.com and www.advocare.com/1101112. The 24 day challenge has changed me and hubbys health for the better:).
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
> 
> xoxo Kim
> 
> Have fun and watch out for that Texas heat lol
> 
> 
> 
> Fcracker said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to check in with you guys!! This month was a carefree one for the hubby and I. He's leaving for 10 months to Europe on Friday, so of course there will be no ttc during that time. I wan't tracking this month and it actually felt great. Timed intercourse is not always the best....lol. I hope all is well with you and my prayers are with each and everyone one of you!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> For 10 months? I'd go stir crazy. It will go by fast (or least that's what I'm hoping for you)Click to expand...

Tell me about it..lol!! I've been in the military for 12 years, so I understand, however I'm missing him like crazy!! As of now, selling the house, going to school and relocating will hopefully keep me busy!! I'm excited for his return. I've prayed and prayed that if IVF is the way for us to go, we will. It's a process, but worth it. Just want to make sure that we are waiting on HIM.


----------



## Fcracker

MummyWant2be said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> hope you are all well?
> 
> just wanted to updat you that I got my very first BFP on Sartuday (cd41) and it was my first cycle on fertomid :cloud9:

Congratulations!!! :happydance::flower::dust::crib::laugh2::hi::awww::hug::yipee::wohoo::hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

MummyWant2be said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> hope you are all well?
> 
> just wanted to updat you that I got my very first BFP on Sartuday (cd41) and it was my first cycle on fertomid :cloud9:

Congrats! H&H 9 months. :baby:



LeahJ7712 said:


> HI my name is Leah I am recently married (2 weeks now) we started TTC in March this is my first cycle using Soy Iso. I am 29 and me and my husband are TTC for our first.

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## ready4onemore

LeahJ7712 said:


> HI my name is Leah I am recently married (2 weeks now) we started TTC in March this is my first cycle using Soy Iso. I am 29 and me and my husband are TTC for our first.

Welcome and congrats on the marriage.


----------



## mzportuguese

blessed2012 said:


> Hi Ladies...just a quick update. Ended up in emergency room on yesterday with severe cramping, pressure, back ache, and nausea. After blood work, ultrasound, and pelvic exam, it was determined that the pregnancy was ectopic. Had emergency surgery to remove tube as it had already started to rupture :cry: So now I've had both tubes removed. I'm doing ok physically...just really sore. Mentally, I'm trying to be strong, but it is hard as I don't think a baby will be in our future unless we the IVF route. I'm just totally bummed.

OMG I am so sorry to hear I am going to deff keep you in my prayers check into the IVF grant program in your area to see if its offered I am not going to give up hope with you BLESSED stay strong a blessing is on its way


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! Just stopping by to say wassup! Congrats on all the bfps!:hugs: im praying for all the other challenges as far as ttc is concerned throughout this thread.:hugs:

I took clomid cd 7-11 this month. I was suppose to do it days 5-9 but i was in chicago and forgot. I heard its okay to do it these days as well. I didnt test for O either. We just been bding everyday and every other day. Havent fully committed to temping and etc. and back to work for me next week. Please pray for my BFP as i pray for yours!

xoxo Kim


----------



## mrskcbrown

https://instagr.am/p/MwAbzkiFoF/

This is my sons first hair cut! He is now 17 months. Is it time to start potty training?


----------



## ready4onemore

mrskcbrown said:


> https://instagr.am/p/MwAbzkiFoF/
> 
> This is my sons first hair cut! He is now 17 months. Is it time to start potty training?

You could start trying. But some babies are easier than others. I had a lot help with mine but it was 18 years ago. :haha:


----------



## tickledpink3

I would let him lead the way on the potty training. Or at least that's the technique I'm going to use on Olivia. she knows where the potty is and what it's used for but I don't make her sit on it. But you know him better than anyone and I'm sure you will find a way to get him interested in potty training :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> I would let him lead the way on the potty training. Or at least that's the technique I'm going to use on Olivia. she knows where the potty is and what it's used for but I don't make her sit on it. But you know him better than anyone and I'm sure you will find a way to get him interested in potty training :flower:

Yeah weve been letting him lead the way on everything too. He still drinks from a bottle and can ask for it by saying, ba ba but a lot of people give us grief on the bottle!!!! Why can they breastfeed for a long while but not bottle feed??:shrug:


----------



## floppyears

Hey ladies I know its been a long minute. Stopping by to say hello. Blessings upon you praying for bfp


----------



## tickledpink3

mrskcbrown said:


> tickledpink3 said:
> 
> 
> I would let him lead the way on the potty training. Or at least that's the technique I'm going to use on Olivia. she knows where the potty is and what it's used for but I don't make her sit on it. But you know him better than anyone and I'm sure you will find a way to get him interested in potty training :flower:
> 
> Yeah weve been letting him lead the way on everything too. He still drinks from a bottle and can ask for it by saying, ba ba but a lot of people give us grief on the bottle!!!! Why can they breastfeed for a long while but not bottle feed??:shrug:Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth? He's a handsome little guy, tell them to leave that baby alone. I still get comments cause I still allow Oilvia to breast feed. It's only when she's sleepy but apparently still too much for them.


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tickledpink3 said:
> 
> 
> I would let him lead the way on the potty training. Or at least that's the technique I'm going to use on Olivia. she knows where the potty is and what it's used for but I don't make her sit on it. But you know him better than anyone and I'm sure you will find a way to get him interested in potty training :flower:
> 
> Yeah weve been letting him lead the way on everything too. He still drinks from a bottle and can ask for it by saying, ba ba but a lot of people give us grief on the bottle!!!! Why can they breastfeed for a long while but not bottle feed??:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't that the truth? He's a handsome little guy, tell them to leave that baby alone. I still get comments cause I still allow Oilvia to breast feed. It's only when she's sleepy but apparently still too much for them.Click to expand...

Thank you! That is how Malcolm is too. He likes the bottle at night and in the mornings. During the day he likes the cups I drink out of. He has learned to drink from them and not spill them all over himself lol. You are about halfway through your pregnancy. Do you know what you are having?

As for me ladies, AF has not arrived yet but for some reason I dont think I am pregnant. I havent even been symptom spotting but I just dont think that I am. Everytime I take clomid, I dont get preggo?? This is my 2nd round with clomid. Im wondering if maybe I should stop taking it?? The dr gave me 5 rounds of it at 100mgs. I dont know! FF says AF should be here in like 2 days. Im not testing because I dont want to waste money just for it to say NO.

Oh well, be blessed yall!:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

LeahJ7712 said:


> HI my name is Leah I am recently married (2 weeks now) we started TTC in March this is my first cycle using Soy Iso. I am 29 and me and my husband are TTC for our first.

Congrats on the marriege and good luck with TT...welcome hun! :flower:

Still praying that god blesses each andeveryone of you ladies with your heart desires! do not give up and stay strong on your prayers!all is possible through him :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

@mrskcbrown-Yep we found out last month that we are having another girl. We are so stuck on names but I'm sure we will have something (well hoping lol) 

Maybe not having your period is your body resetting itself due to the clomid. i cant blame you on not wanting to test though. First time around I know I spent more than enough on tests. This second time, I bought a box of three and stretched it out lol keep us updated

@MummyWant2be-How are you feeling?


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi ladies,

just for an update: about two weeks back i was bleeding - light bleeding no cramps or anything (lasted for 2days)- but before i left for the docter - i went to the loo and felt a tiny cloth come out of me...as soon as I got to the doc,they checked if my cervix was still closed (which it was) then put me on the scan, and they couldn't find the beanie...but said all should be fine since my cevix was still closed and was put on bed rest...but yesterday however i took a home pregnancy test and it was negative :nope: so i just know i lost my beanie 2weeks back...I'm so traumatized and was scheduled to have an appointment to see the docter tomorrow...do you think i should still go?my hubby is sogona be disappointented - i haven't told him yet :cry::cry: it hurts so much!


----------



## tickledpink3

I'm sorry I'm just now responding. I hope you did decide to go to the doctor. how did it go? Just know that I am here praying and thinking of you.


----------



## HisGrace

MummyWant2be said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> just for an update: about two weeks back i was bleeding - light bleeding no cramps or anything (lasted for 2days)- but before i left for the docter - i went to the loo and felt a tiny cloth come out of me...as soon as I got to the doc,they checked if my cervix was still closed (which it was) then put me on the scan, and they couldn't find the beanie...but said all should be fine since my cevix was still closed and was put on bed rest...but yesterday however i took a home pregnancy test and it was negative :nope: so i just know i lost my beanie 2weeks back...I'm so traumatized and was scheduled to have an appointment to see the docter tomorrow...do you think i should still go?my hubby is sogona be disappointented - i haven't told him yet :cry::cry: it hurts so much!

:hugs: I'll be praying for you.


----------



## MummyWant2be

thanks ladies,

i have miscarried my lil beanie :cry:


----------



## christylove

MummyWant2be said:


> thanks ladies,
> 
> i have miscarried my lil beanie :cry:

Sorry for your loss <3


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

MummyWant2be said:


> thanks ladies,
> 
> i have miscarried my lil beanie :cry:

I am so sorry for your loss. I am new to B&B.....I had a miscarriage in February at 41. I didn't think it would ever happen for me again but God is good. I will be in prayer for you and I hope you try again.


----------



## tickledpink3

MummyWant2be said:


> thanks ladies,
> 
> i have miscarried my lil beanie :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

MummyWant2be said:


> thanks ladies,
> 
> i have miscarried my lil beanie :cry:

So sorry for your loss but God is able. Praying for you and hubby.


----------



## HisGrace

MummyWant2be said:


> thanks ladies,
> 
> i have miscarried my lil beanie :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Thank you so much for the prayers Ladies,much appreciated:hugs:

and since the doc gave us the green light...we are trying again. Praying we get our sticky beani[-o&lt; god is listening and anything is possible with him:hugs:


----------



## Airy

Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I have a dd who 3 1/2 going on 30 lol who wants a baby sister so we are ttc#2. This is our first cycle of trying. I have PCOS and IR but since I've had my dd and lost weight, my symptoms have been unwrap. I didnt chart this cycle as I am very intune with my body and I get the worst O pains ever so I usually know when I am fertile. If this cycle is a bust I might chart next cycle...havent decided. Currently I'm 5dpoand I play on testing the 27th


----------



## christylove

Airy said:


> Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I have a dd who 3 1/2 going on 30 lol who wants a baby sister so we are ttc#2. This is our first cycle of trying. I have PCOS and IR but since I've had my dd and lost weight, my symptoms have been unwrap. I didnt chart this cycle as I am very intune with my body and I get the worst O pains ever so I usually know when I am fertile. If this cycle is a bust I might chart next cycle...havent decided. Currently I'm 5dpoand I play on testing the 27th

Welcome


----------



## HisGrace

Airy said:


> Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I have a dd who 3 1/2 going on 30 lol who wants a baby sister so we are ttc#2. This is our first cycle of trying. I have PCOS and IR but since I've had my dd and lost weight, my symptoms have been unwrap. I didnt chart this cycle as I am very intune with my body and I get the worst O pains ever so I usually know when I am fertile. If this cycle is a bust I might chart next cycle...havent decided. Currently I'm 5dpoand I play on testing the 27th

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Airy said:


> Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I have a dd who 3 1/2 going on 30 lol who wants a baby sister so we are ttc#2. This is our first cycle of trying. I have PCOS and IR but since I've had my dd and lost weight, my symptoms have been unwrap. I didnt chart this cycle as I am very intune with my body and I get the worst O pains ever so I usually know when I am fertile. If this cycle is a bust I might chart next cycle...havent decided. Currently I'm 5dpoand I play on testing the 27th


:flower: welcome hun - hope your stay is sweet and short and you get tha BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## Airy

Thanks for the warm welcomes :)


----------



## floppyears

Airy said:


> Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I have a dd who 3 1/2 going on 30 lol who wants a baby sister so we are ttc#2. This is our first cycle of trying. I have PCOS and IR but since I've had my dd and lost weight, my symptoms have been unwrap. I didnt chart this cycle as I am very intune with my body and I get the worst O pains ever so I usually know when I am fertile. If this cycle is a bust I might chart next cycle...havent decided. Currently I'm 5dpoand I play on testing the 27th

Welcome:hugs::flower:


----------



## tickledpink3

MummyWant2be said:


> Thank you so much for the prayers Ladies,much appreciated:hugs:
> 
> and since the doc gave us the green light...we are trying again. Praying we get our sticky beani[-o&lt; god is listening and anything is possible with him:hugs:

Keep the faith and still praying for you



Airy said:


> Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I have a dd who 3 1/2 going on 30 lol who wants a baby sister so we are ttc#2. This is our first cycle of trying. I have PCOS and IR but since I've had my dd and lost weight, my symptoms have been unwrap. I didnt chart this cycle as I am very intune with my body and I get the worst O pains ever so I usually know when I am fertile. If this cycle is a bust I might chart next cycle...havent decided. Currently I'm 5dpoand I play on testing the 27th

Welcome to the group


----------



## tickledpink3

Oooh ya'll in trouble. Y'all let a week go by and nobody has said anything! So looks like imma have to go stalk some of your journals. Have a great week!


----------



## floppyears

LOL 
Stopping by to say Hello to my sistah's


----------



## tickledpink3

@floppyears- Why is that little girl in your avatar too cute?!!!!! That's one gorgeous little girl :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey yall! Stopping by to say hello! Catch me at www.advocareshiningstars.wordpress.com
Hope to get back here soon!!


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone. :wave: It has been pretty quiet around here lately.


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies  hope all is well.... I didn't think the timing was great to post my bfp. so I waited a little while. Those who pray please pray for me as I pray for you. GOD bless


----------



## MummyWant2be

so so happy for you hun!:happydance::happydance: best news! All is possible with God!

enjoy it hun - this is ur sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## christylove

MummyWant2be said:


> so so happy for you hun!:happydance::happydance: best news! All is possible with God!
> 
> enjoy it hun - this is ur sticky bean:hugs:

Yes it is  

:hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Christy!!! And I see you've heard the heart beat. I'm so happy for you. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

christylove said:


> Hi ladies  hope all is well.... I didn't think the timing was great to post my bfp. so I waited a little while. Those who pray please pray for me as I pray for you. GOD bless

Praise God!! I am overjoyed for you. To God be the glory.


----------



## christylove

christylove said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> so so happy for you hun!:happydance::happydance: best news! All is possible with God!
> 
> enjoy it hun - this is ur sticky bean:hugs:
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...




ready4onemore said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies  hope all is well.... I didn't think the timing was great to post my bfp. so I waited a little while. Those who pray please pray for me as I pray for you. GOD bless
> 
> Praise God!! I am overjoyed for you. To God be the glory.Click to expand...

Thank you  and Yes praise God. I didn't think I ovulated due to test strips, but God was working it out.


----------



## christylove

HisGrace said:


> Congratulations Christy!!! And I see you've heard the heart beat. I'm so happy for you. :)

Thank you  I wasn't expecting to hear it only being 6 weeks. This has been once suprise after another.....


----------



## floppyears

tickledpink3 said:


> @floppyears- Why is that little girl in your avatar too cute?!!!!! That's one gorgeous little girl :flower:

 Thank you :hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

Congratulations Christylove!!! So happy for you. Praise God! Lots of stick dust to you


----------



## christylove

GirlBlue said:


> Congratulations Christylove!!! So happy for you. Praise God! Lots of stick dust to you

Thank you


----------



## Vrainoire

Hey ladies its been soo long since i've been here, I would like to congratulate all of the new moms and those who have recently conceived. I will be deleting my account, if possible, so I just wanted to say farewell and God bless to all of you.


----------



## christylove

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies its been soo long since i've been here, I would like to congratulate all of the new moms and those who have recently conceived. I will be deleting my account, if possible, so I just wanted to say farewell and God bless to all of you.

:'( sorry you're leaving us, but I wish you well and God bless you too


----------



## HisGrace

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies its been soo long since i've been here, I would like to congratulate all of the new moms and those who have recently conceived. I will be deleting my account, if possible, so I just wanted to say farewell and God bless to all of you.

Sorry to see you go. I pray God's best for you and your family.


----------



## tickledpink3

Vrainoire said:


> Hey ladies its been soo long since i've been here, I would like to congratulate all of the new moms and those who have recently conceived. I will be deleting my account, if possible, so I just wanted to say farewell and God bless to all of you.

Hate to see you leave but we all must take a different road at some point. I wish you the best in life and thank you for your presence in this group. :hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

Bye Vrainoire. God Bless, be well.


----------



## floppyears

Wishing u the best. God bless


----------



## queenlavera

Congrats Christy!!!!!

Sorry to see you go Vrainoire, good luck hun.


----------



## christylove

queenlavera said:


> Congrats Christy!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to see you go Vrainoire, good luck hun.

Thank You:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

christylove said:


> queenlavera said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Christy!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to see you go Vrainoire, good luck hun.
> 
> Thank You:hugs:Click to expand...

Congrats on your pregnancy Christy!:hugs:


----------



## christylove

Thank you  just had my 9 week appointment and praise be to God all is still well


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats, Christy!


----------



## christylove

Thank you


----------



## tickledpink3

Hey hey! How is everyone doing? It's been too quiet 'round here.


----------



## HisGrace

Hi Tickled and everyone else. :wave: I got my bfp a few weeks ago and today I got to see the baby's heartbeat. :happydance: 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## MummyWant2be

HisGrace said:


> Hi Tickled and everyone else. :wave: I got my bfp a few weeks ago and today I got to see the baby's heartbeat. :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing?

:happydance::happydance::happydance: praise him!

H&H 8 months hun! great news soo hapy for u!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

HisGrace said:


> Hi Tickled and everyone else. :wave: I got my bfp a few weeks ago and today I got to see the baby's heartbeat. :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Congrats. God is good!!!


----------



## tickledpink3

HisGrace said:


> Hi Tickled and everyone else. :wave: I got my bfp a few weeks ago and today I got to see the baby's heartbeat. :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Great news!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## christylove

hisgrace said:


> hi tickled and everyone else. :wave: I got my bfp a few weeks ago and today i got to see the baby's heartbeat. :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing?

congrats and praise God :-D


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Wow .. i want to join! Im african american and happy to see this chat and group is here


----------



## HisGrace

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Wow .. i want to join! Im african american and happy to see this chat and group is here

Welcome!


----------



## christylove

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Wow .. i want to join! Im african american and happy to see this chat and group is here


Welcome


----------



## CeeDee

Welcome newbies! How is everyone? It's been quiet in here.


----------



## tickledpink3

Welcome Blackbeauty27. Yea, how is everyone doing? Especially with the weather change going on. I'm really liking this Fall weather. It's my favorite time of year.


----------



## CeeDee

I'm still getting used to the weather change. I love the changing of the leaves. I just started back at work on the 1st. It has been hard especially since my daughter is refusing bottles and sippy cups. Thank goodness she is in the same building as me I just go down and nurse her.


----------



## tickledpink3

CeeDee said:


> I'm still getting used to the weather change. I love the changing of the leaves. I just started back at work on the 1st. It has been hard especially since my daughter is refusing bottles and sippy cups. Thank goodness she is in the same building as me I just go down and nurse her.

I wish my daughter was in the same building as me when I went back to work. I hated the pumping and storing then rushing to get home to her to nurse her.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! How are yall??? I miss you all and just want to say congrats on the new pregnancies and the ones to come! I have been working and to be honest sometimes I forget about BNB, although I love it.:shrug: 
DH and I are still waiting on God for our additional miracle. I know its going to happen in his timing. I can tell you that being a way from BNB has made me less stressed and focused and pressured to be pregnant. When my AF comes, I dont feel like its the end of the world. I just say there is always next month and move on. When I was on BNB, every hour by the hour, I felt the pressure to be pregnant and so I think God removed me from that and I am fine with it!:happydance:

Malcolm is growing by leaps and bounds. He will be 20 months next week!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







malcolm 1.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









malcolm 2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3









Kim.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CeeDee

tickledpink, I still pump and store. I'm just hoping one day she'll take the bottle. She's doing well with solids, so next week I'm going to send cereal and veggies and ask them to add lots of breastmilk.

Hi mrskcbrown, You look fantastic, I love the hair! Malcolm is getting so big and so handsome.


----------



## mrskcbrown

CeeDee said:


> tickledpink, I still pump and store. I'm just hoping one day she'll take the bottle. She's doing well with solids, so next week I'm going to send cereal and veggies and ask them to add lots of breastmilk.
> 
> Hi mrskcbrown, You look fantastic, I love the hair! Malcolm is getting so big and so handsome.

Thank you. I appreciate it. Im glad to see your little girl doing so well.:happydance:


----------



## tickledpink3

Hey Mrskcbrown! malcolm is handsome as ever and you look great! I hate to say it but it does help to be off BnB sometimes.


----------



## mrskcbrown

tickledpink3 said:


> Hey Mrskcbrown! malcolm is handsome as ever and you look great! I hate to say it but it does help to be off BnB sometimes.

Only 10 weeks to go!!! EEK! How exciting! Yes it has made things much easier for me. I actually had a dream I was preggo Friday night. The only thing the person said in the dream is, "your pregnant". Then I didnt dream anything else?? It was weird, but I just say whatever.:shrug:

Hope you all are having a great day!:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

hey ladies,

this thread has been awfully quiet..hope you all are well?


----------



## HisGrace

It has been very quiet. How are things going with you?


----------



## MummyWant2be

HisGrace said:


> It has been very quiet. How are things going with you?

OMG Hun - u already on your 12weeks :happydance::happydance: god is great! Hapy 2nd Tri..

I'm okay - never been better actually. we are now officialy NTNP:thumbup: so we just having fun.

how are u keeping up?


----------



## HisGrace

He is good! Thank you. I am doing fine. Still have spotting, but I'm trusting Him through it all.

NTNP is fun! Live it up too. 

I see you're in Johannesburg. My husband and I were there last year on vacation. We really enjoyed it there.


----------



## tickledpink3

It has been very quiet in here. I guess it tends to get that way when the holidays are in sight. Either way, check in and let us know how you are!


----------



## MummyWant2be

HisGrace said:


> He is good! Thank you. I am doing fine. Still have spotting, but I'm trusting Him through it all.
> 
> NTNP is fun! Live it up too.
> 
> I see you're in Johannesburg. My husband and I were there last year on vacation. We really enjoyed it there.

:happydance: NTNP is soooooo much fun,thanks. yup Johannesburg is a very beautiful place- glad u enjoyed nur visit here.


----------



## tickledpink3

Soooooo, who is cooking this week? Hmm? Hmm? :haha: I hope you ladies have a safe and enjoyable holiday week/vacation/weekend/blackfridayshopping


----------



## HisGrace

6 weeks to go! Wow, time is really flying. I remember when you got your bfp.


----------



## floppyears

Stopping by to say Happy Holidays ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tickledpink3

HisGrace said:


> 6 weeks to go! Wow, time is really flying. I remember when you got your bfp.

It is flying by! But these last weeks are killing me. My body want do what I say :haha: How are you feeling?


----------



## LillyTame

Hi Ladies! :hi:

I'm not quite TTC yet...just a month and a half off...waiting till Jan. But wanted to say hi to my sisters and make a little nest for myself. :xmas14:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi Lilly :wave:

Tickled - I'm feeling great.


----------



## tickledpink3

@lillytame- Welcome to the group

@hisgrace- Good to hear! Make sure you let that baby enjoy some of that Thanksgiving cooking :thumbup:


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies just stopping in to catch up on all of you :-D. All is well with me.... GOD BLESS YOU ALL


----------



## jazzybabies

Woooo ladies just wanted to say hello; it's been weeks reading this thread all the way from 2009; MrsKCBrown, u are a very strong woman! You gave me hope! Felt like I was with you in your struggle! 

I have a 9 year old daughter from a prev relationship and got married in 2010 ; we have NTNP and all these years have not had a BFP! DH has sperm issues and I have one functioning tube; ( we just recently found out about DH's sperm issues as I had a laparascopy and apart from the one tube I was perfect! ) DH has agreed for us to do IUI ( JAN) but I'm hoping to get a BFP before then , as the doctors said his count was not so bad he just needed a lifestyle change


----------



## mrsoshutes

I am new here to the site and the thread. I should be sleep for work tomorrow but I am compelled to join this thread. I love how positive and supportive everyone is! 

I am 25 and I live in West Tennessee. I have been married for almost three years. My hubs and I have been together since 2005. We have recently decided to TTC. My periods have always been irregular since I started. I knew I had PCOS when I was 18 and was finally diagnosed with it this year by ultrasound. I will soon start my second round of Clomid on CD 5-9 (I am on CD 1). I ovulated last time so my Clomid dosage will stay at 50 mgs. I will also try to use OPKs and to take my BBT. I have a fertility friend account to help chart everything. 

I would love, while I am waiting on my turn to see a BFP, to start collecting baby items using coupons. I also want to start a blog about my journey also. I thank you all for sharing your struggles and victories on here. It lets me know that I am not alone! I look forward to being a great participator and supporter to you all! 

Thanks!!


----------



## CeeDee

Hi newbies!


----------



## HisGrace

Welcome, mrsoshutes! :wave:


----------



## tickledpink3

mrsoshutes said:


> I am new here to the site and the thread. I should be sleep for work tomorrow but I am compelled to join this thread. I love how positive and supportive everyone is!
> 
> I am 25 and I live in West Tennessee. I have been married for almost three years. My hubs and I have been together since 2005. We have recently decided to TTC. My periods have always been irregular since I started. I knew I had PCOS when I was 18 and was finally diagnosed with it this year by ultrasound. I will soon start my second round of Clomid on CD 5-9 (I am on CD 1). I ovulated last time so my Clomid dosage will stay at 50 mgs. I will also try to use OPKs and to take my BBT. I have a fertility friend account to help chart everything.
> 
> I would love, while I am waiting on my turn to see a BFP, to start collecting baby items using coupons. I also want to start a blog about my journey also. I thank you all for sharing your struggles and victories on here. It lets me know that I am not alone! I look forward to being a great participator and supporter to you all!
> 
> Thanks!!

Welcome!


----------



## floppyears

mrsoshutes said:


> I am new here to the site and the thread. I should be sleep for work tomorrow but I am compelled to join this thread. I love how positive and supportive everyone is!
> 
> I am 25 and I live in West Tennessee. I have been married for almost three years. My hubs and I have been together since 2005. We have recently decided to TTC. My periods have always been irregular since I started. I knew I had PCOS when I was 18 and was finally diagnosed with it this year by ultrasound. I will soon start my second round of Clomid on CD 5-9 (I am on CD 1). I ovulated last time so my Clomid dosage will stay at 50 mgs. I will also try to use OPKs and to take my BBT. I have a fertility friend account to help chart everything.
> 
> I would love, while I am waiting on my turn to see a BFP, to start collecting baby items using coupons. I also want to start a blog about my journey also. I thank you all for sharing your struggles and victories on here. It lets me know that I am not alone! I look forward to being a great participator and supporter to you all!
> 
> Thanks!!

:flower: Welcome


----------



## floppyears

LillyTame said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> I'm not quite TTC yet...just a month and a half off...waiting till Jan. But wanted to say hi to my sisters and make a little nest for myself. :xmas14:

:flower: Welcome:flower:


----------



## wantnum2

Hi Ladies,

I didn't know this thread existed. It was just by chance that I saw it in the main forum, as someone had recently posted. Glad to have found it btw.

Can I join?

My immediate family hail from the Caribbean (Jamaica) and I have been ttc for 1.5 years now. It is taking a while to conceive this time around (have a 12 year old daughter), so have added so many supplements/vitamins etc etc. Hoping that this month will be my lucky month.

Good luck & :dust: to all..


----------



## Mac Pro

Hi would like to join please

Black British first generation Carribean heritage. I would love to join this group 

Im due to test 8th Dec currently approx 2dpo



TTC #1 

X


----------



## tickledpink3

wantnum2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I didn't know this thread existed. It was just by chance that I saw it in the main forum, as someone had recently posted. Glad to have found it btw.
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> My immediate family hail from the Caribbean (Jamaica) and I have been ttc for 1.5 years now. It is taking a while to conceive this time around (have a 12 year old daughter), so have added so many supplements/vitamins etc etc. Hoping that this month will be my lucky month.
> 
> Good luck & :dust: to all..

Of course you can join and we are happy to have you. Welcome!



Mac Pro said:


> Hi would like to join please
> 
> Black British first generation Carribean heritage. I would love to join this group
> 
> Im due to test 8th Dec currently approx 2dpo
> 
> 
> 
> TTC #1
> 
> X

Thank you for joining us and not too much longer to test!


----------



## face1

hello,

i am new to the site, and i have a question have any one thats ttc used geritol and good a postive result :shrug:


----------



## floppyears

wantnum2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I didn't know this thread existed. It was just by chance that I saw it in the main forum, as someone had recently posted. Glad to have found it btw.
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> My immediate family hail from the Caribbean (Jamaica) and I have been ttc for 1.5 years now. It is taking a while to conceive this time around (have a 12 year old daughter), so have added so many supplements/vitamins etc etc. Hoping that this month will be my lucky month.
> 
> Good luck & :dust: to all..

:flower: Welcome


----------



## floppyears

face1 said:


> hello,
> 
> i am new to the site, and i have a question have any one thats ttc used geritol and good a postive result :shrug:

:flower: Welcome 
I have never tried it but have read reviews of women getting BFP using it.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies! It's been awhile glad to see the new faces!


----------



## tickledpink3

face1 said:


> hello,
> 
> i am new to the site, and i have a question have any one thats ttc used geritol and good a postive result :shrug:

I haven't heard of that myself.

@futuremommie- I love your positive attitude. Good to see you are still around!


----------



## tickledpink3

Y'all are awful quiet in here. Getting ready for Christmas?! i just got my tree up on Saturday. Let's not talk about getting presents wrapped. I'm still not done with shopping lol


----------



## queenlavera

Hi all and to all the new folks welcome!!

Christmas tree is up and got all the gifts. I can understand how you are not finished, you are almost ready to have your baby!! Are you excited?? How are you feeling?


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hey ladies its been a long time lol! I saw my post was jan 31st 2012 wow!! Okay update for you wonderful ladies.

I was taking vitex and I became pregnant about 2 months after taking it! Now before I found out I didn't have the normal sxs this time around. But like my last pregnancy with my dd I couldn't stomach my hubs period lol! Looking at him, smelling him, seeing him naked, or just being around him I was super nauseous. I wanted sugary food, mac in cheese, and fried chicken...Not my normal and or favorite food.

For weeks I felt like something was wrong. Not thinking I was pregnant but wrong like my body wanted to give out. I passed out March 24 went to the hospital and thry said it was stress blaah blaah blaah. Why because my husband who normally doesnt open his mouth over talked me. So they didnt test for a pregnancy or test my bs level. They just checked my bp and said it was elevated follow up dr and blaah blaah.. I was at work and couldn't understand why I was peeing so much and again craving sugar. Long story short I went to the dollar store picked up hpt.

April 25th we found out that evening we were gonna be parents again. I wish I coukdve recorded my hubs while he was trying to figure out how to read the test.

April 26 went in for bloodwork..I was seriously high risk with dd. I couldn't risk anything with this especially now I was having these feeling I was gonna die. I told my dr my body felt like it was giving out again. So she ran a bs panel and all the normal test and put stat on the script. April 27th I felt sick startedhaving hotflashes and felt like period was coming. Hubs thought I was being overly ccautious and calm d me down. I cooked dinner that night but kept going to the bathroom be because I thouhjt I was bleeding. That last time I sat down to finish eating my sandwich I felt sick and watery cm ran to this bathroom...the bleeding started. I knew right then it was a mc I have had 3 prior. Called him to come up stairs he saw all the blood. Called my dr she said looking at my labs it didnt look good. Any way April 28 1:30am I pushed my angel baby out. We got to see his/her little heart flicker and she picked up 3bpm and sac was measuring 8w1d baby was only 5w5d. 

That Monday I was told my sugar was threw the roof about 500 or more. I had another test and my a1c cameback 9.1. She explained my progesterone was 3.6 and that the diabetes was what caused the growth restrictions and everything else we were told was wrong. She said my pcos also could've interfered with it too. But more than likly it was the diabetes. 

We were finally given the green light to ttc. We were ntnp since August and I lost 25lbs so far. My sugar is great also more hypoglycemic diabetic and my a1c is 5.9. I have had blood work and us down about two weeks ago. Only thing that is low is my dhea whTever that is...I mean it was explained but my brian has been fried this past year. So my comprehension is really terrible im sad too say lol!

Today I am dpo 7 and secertly temping lmbo! Only because we said this would be relax ttc so we used opk this month. Which I used to have bad experience yrs yrs ago but enjoyed them now. Experiencing a lot of peeing, tired, sweet cm, scant creamy cm, hunger, boobs, sore and nips hurt, full bloated feeling in uterus, very very emotional, and few other things . 

Here's my temps lol
Dpo 3. (98.64)
Dpo 4 (98.65)
Dpo 5 (98.74)
Dpo 6 (98.33)
Dpo 7 (98.76)

Sorry so long


----------



## HisGrace

Oh Netta, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope this.is your month. :dust:


----------



## Nettamommyof2

HisGrace said:


> Oh Netta, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope this.is your month. :dust:

Thanks hun!! 

Congrats on your pregnancy! I remember you from back then lol! Im prsying this is our month or which ever month he will bless us. This month has been hard because my due date was 12/10/12 and a load of my family members gave birth around my due date. Now christmad ks coming and no baby. I know I am blessed with my big babies now...just sad.


----------



## tickledpink3

Hate to hear of your loss Netta and happy you shared your story with us! I hope next time they listen to you cause we know our bodies better than anyone else. I will be throwing some baby dust your way!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

tickledpink3 said:


> Hate to hear of your loss Netta and happy you shared your story with us! I hope next time they listen to you cause we know our bodies better than anyone else. I will be throwing some baby dust your way!

Thanks hun

Im 11 dpo so far so good


----------



## FutureMommie

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## drana

hi ladies, newbie here
ttc for 8 months now
hope i'm welcome


----------



## HisGrace

Oh course you're welcome! :hi:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!!! How are you all? My life has been full just raising my children and husband lol. We are still trying but it hasnt happened yet??!! I guess God's timing. Malcolm will soon be 2 and Amariah just turned 12. Praying for you all....be blessed!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrskcbrown

Makcolm again!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tickledpink3

Welcome Drana

@mrskc- He is such a handsome little guy

Aubrey Lucille was born on 12/[email protected] 918am weighing 6 pounds and 7.2 ounces. It is definitely an adjustment


----------



## HisGrace

congratulations tickled!


----------



## LillyTame

Happy New Year Ladies! Wishing you all the very best and lots of sticky bean dust! :dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies,

Congrats Tickled

MrsKC- Malcolm is so cute!


----------



## queenlavera

Happy New Year Ladies!!

Tickled - Congrats!!!

Mrskc - Malcolm is a cutie pie, wishing much baby dust this year!!

Drana - Welcome and GL!!

Lilltame - same to you and GL!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Tickled! What a beautiful name...

Well missed cycle today and for last 5 months its been like clock work. Only difference is I didnt take clomid this month. Im thinking thats why my cycle is delayed. I dont think im preggo. No symptoms whatsoever but then i dont symptom spot anymore either so i highly doubt it.

Glad all is well with you all and thanks for all the lovely comments<3


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKC- are you going to test?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Happy new you to you all. Welcome to the newbies.

Congrats Tickled.


----------



## floppyears

tickledpink3 said:


> Welcome Drana
> 
> @mrskc- He is such a handsome little guy
> 
> Aubrey Lucille was born on 12/[email protected] 918am weighing 6 pounds and 7.2 ounces. It is definitely an adjustment

Congrats such a beautiful name


----------



## floppyears

mrskcbrown said:


> Makcolm again!

Handsome


----------



## floppyears

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies!!! How are you all? My life has been full just raising my children and husband lol. We are still trying but it hasnt happened yet??!! I guess God's timing. Malcolm will soon be 2 and Amariah just turned 12. Praying for you all....be blessed!!!

He is such a big boy :) what is he like now? Is he still full of energy?


----------



## tickledpink3

Anyone have any New Years resolutions? Ive decided against them his year and to just have fun. I think I almost forgot what it was like to just enjoy every day instead of trying to make it day by day.


----------



## floppyears

tickledpink3 said:



> Anyone have any New Years resolutions? Ive decided against them his year and to just have fun. I think I almost forgot what it was like to just enjoy every day instead of trying to make it day by day.

No resolutions I never make them. Pray for a blessed new year. 

How goes it with new baby? How are u feeling and doing?


----------



## tickledpink3

I am very tired. It's difficult to get the two girls on the same schedule and if one cries, it wakes the other up. But I feel blessed so I wont complain.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. I am doing well. My little man is 8 months now and trying to walk he has 4 teeth and 2 more coming. Yay!!!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Sorry I haven't been on in a few weeks! My baby girl was hit with the flu on a day before Christmas Eve. We were in the hospital and they tested her for the real freaking flu. I was coughing so badly I thought it was just a simply my sinuses draining..Nope, Christmas Eve we were discharged from the hospital we were there over night. Her fever was 103.8 so they basically kept her for obseverations. We came home I went to sleep and woke up with the flu. We both ended up getting some tamiflu and I was out of commission but baby girl started to improve. By day 3 she was good except for the cold it left behind on her.

I was down for a week and half...get this AF also showed up on Christmas along with the damn flu.

Welcome everyone and congrats TICKLE!


The flu and losing 38lbs in the last 5 months have effected this cycle. I Ovulated really late on CD 25. So today is CD29 dpo 4... I thought I o'D on cd 16 and I should be dpo 13 with two negative hpt test.. So I am happy I was wrong about O'ing and now doing the tww redo thank god but I hate it lol! 

Happy new year everyone


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Cd 31 dpo 6

Yeah confusing to say the least smh! I took my temp and another drop which is odd. I have been charting for a year now and never had this. I usually have my normal dip begween dpo 5-6 and it spike back up on either or dpo. I woke up having many hotflashes, lower back pain, mild cramping, and lower left ovary twinges. Oh also I have mixed cm could mean for me prayfully not.. af is coming early or hoping positively its implant sxs. The other odd thing is I am O really late..normally its between cd 16-18.... it was cd 25 this cycle. My lp has been between 10-up my 4th mc was almost 10 months ago so my lp has been yo yoing. 

What do you ladies think!? My chart link is at the bottom


----------



## lilyrose13

Hi everyone. Been gone for a minute. What is happening to this thread??? I guess everyone is too busy?
Anyhow. Nettamommy hope u got your BFP !!
Waiting to see if AF is coming or not. Been trying 2.5 years and finally saw FS and aiming for first IUI with clomid low dose if AF starts, even though I ovulate on my own, and also dropped DH's SA today, so pray for us plz ladies! I'll be checking out the ladies on the IUI thread for advice too
I know it will happen one day. God is able. Good luck to all those TTC.


----------



## MeLlYSuNShiNe

Hi Everyone, My DH and I have been ttc for 2 years. A year ago we got pregnant our first try with IUI and we lost our first baby in a miscarriage. Now we're trying again. I just started with clomid. I am taking 100mg every night for 5 days. I wont see the Dr. until the 25th. That's when I'll found out if I am good to go. I will be using Ovidrel injection before my IUI. I am praying that God will bless us with a little one. I can just feel that it's going to happen.


:dust:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi MeLIY, welcome! :wave:


----------



## lilyrose13

MeLlYSuNShiNe said:


> Hi Everyone, My DH and I have been ttc for 2 years. A year ago we got pregnant our first try with IUI and we lost our first baby in a miscarriage. Now we're trying again. I just started with clomid. I am taking 100mg every night for 5 days. I wont see the Dr. until the 25th. That's when I'll found out if I am good to go. I will be using Ovidrel injection before my IUI. I am praying that God will bless us with a little one. I can just feel that it's going to happen.
> 
> 
> :dust:

Hi MeLiysunshine! Wish you the best with your IUI!
HisGrace, huge congrats! 3 months to go yay!


----------



## FutureMommie

Meliysunshine- good luck I'm so sorry to hear about your mc and I hope that you get your BFP with this next IUI.


----------



## tickledpink3

Welcome Meliysunshine to the group!


----------



## FutureMommie

We need to get this link popping again! I need all the encouragement I can get.


----------



## lilyrose13

FutureMommie said:


> We need to get this link popping again! I need all the encouragement I can get.

Hi Futuremommie.how have things been with you? Hope all goes well with your new RE. AF started so gearing up to start Clomid and IUI after trigger- a bit scared but hopeful.


----------



## floppyears

FutureMommie said:


> We need to get this link popping again! I need all the encouragement I can get.

Hey FutureMommie, how are you?


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, I'm doing good, just waiting for my baseline ultrasound on 3/15 so that I can get started with my 1st IVF cycle! 

HisGrace- not much longer before you meet your little one.


----------



## HisGrace

Future - You're starting ivf? That's exciting. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## FutureMommie

HisGrace said:


> Future - You're starting ivf? That's exciting. I'll be praying for you.

Yes! I go in for my baseline scan on March 15th


----------



## mzhiklass

Hello Ladies! I'm stopping by to say hi! I was on here back in '11 when I was TTC #1.He is now 14 months and very much a toddler, into EVERYTHING! We are now TTC#2 using the same method, since I got my :bfp: during my first cycle ever actively TTC. We will follow SMEP and I'll be taking Mucinex(B4 O) and Baby Aspirin (after O) while using PreSeed and Softcups. I pray that God blesses us again quickly. 

Praying for all those trying for that :bfp: 
Congrats to those expecting !


----------



## FutureMommie

Mzhiklass- good luck, i hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## lilyrose13

mzhiklass said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm stopping by to say hi! I was on here back in '11 when I was TTC #1.He is now 14 months and very much a toddler, into EVERYTHING! We are now TTC#2 using the same method, since I got my :bfp: during my first cycle ever actively TTC. We will follow SMEP and I'll be taking Mucinex(B4 O) and Baby Aspirin (after O) while using PreSeed and Softcups. I pray that God blesses us again quickly.
> 
> Praying for all those trying for that :bfp:
> Congrats to those expecting !

::happydance::huge congrats!! Please share what worked for you Mzhiklass. 

Future, how did your ultrasound go?? Will stalk your journal.

I am in tww after 1st iui so waiting and hoping:dust:


----------



## mzhiklass

lilyrose13 said:


> mzhiklass said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I'm stopping by to say hi! I was on here back in '11 when I was TTC #1.He is now 14 months and very much a toddler, into EVERYTHING! We are now TTC#2 using the same method, since I got my :bfp: during my first cycle ever actively TTC. We will follow SMEP and I'll be taking Mucinex(B4 O) and Baby Aspirin (after O) while using PreSeed and Softcups. I pray that God blesses us again quickly.
> 
> Praying for all those trying for that :bfp:
> Congrats to those expecting !
> 
> ::happydance::huge congrats!! Please share what worked for you Mzhiklass.
> 
> Future, how did your ultrasound go?? Will stalk your journal.
> 
> I am in tww after 1st iui so waiting and hoping:dust:Click to expand...

Well we followed smep but missed one day... Appearently that didn't matter! I took mucinex the week leading up to O and then BA for a week following O. We did use the preseed , which I inserted prior to bd and used a little in the softcup that I inserted after bd. I usually left my softcup in for 9-12 hrs. I'm so excited that we got our :bfp: on the 1st cycle again!!! Oh I also used opk to track O and charted temps & CM on FF.

I pray that u all get ur :bfp: soon ! :dust:


----------



## lilyrose13

mzhiklass said:


> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzhiklass said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I'm stopping by to say hi! I was on here back in '11 when I was TTC #1.He is now 14 months and very much a toddler, into EVERYTHING! We are now TTC#2 using the same method, since I got my :bfp: during my first cycle ever actively TTC. We will follow SMEP and I'll be taking Mucinex(B4 O) and Baby Aspirin (after O) while using PreSeed and Softcups. I pray that God blesses us again quickly.
> 
> Praying for all those trying for that :bfp:
> Congrats to those expecting !
> 
> ::happydance::huge congrats!! Please share what worked for you Mzhiklass.
> 
> Future, how did your ultrasound go?? Will stalk your journal.
> 
> I am in tww after 1st iui so waiting and hoping:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well we followed smep but missed one day... Appearently that didn't matter! I took mucinex the week leading up to O and then BA for a week following O. We did use the preseed , which I inserted prior to bd and used a little in the softcup that I inserted after bd. I usually left my softcup in for 9-12 hrs. I'm so excited that we got our :bfp: on the 1st cycle again!!! Oh I also used opk to track O and charted temps & CM on FF.
> 
> I pray that u all get ur :bfp: soon ! :dust:Click to expand...

Great job! I think you are just superfertile Mzil :thumbup: So what brand of Mucinex do you use and how much is ok to take? what is BA after O? Do you mean BD?? I think AF is coming, so need to make a new plan for next cycle so wish us luck!
How are all of the other ladies on here? Anyone else trying TTC number 1?


----------



## mzhiklass

lilyrose13 said:


> mzhiklass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzhiklass said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I'm stopping by to say hi! I was on here back in '11 when I was TTC #1.He is now 14 months and very much a toddler, into EVERYTHING! We are now TTC#2 using the same method, since I got my :bfp: during my first cycle ever actively TTC. We will follow SMEP and I'll be taking Mucinex(B4 O) and Baby Aspirin (after O) while using PreSeed and Softcups. I pray that God blesses us again quickly.
> 
> Praying for all those trying for that :bfp:
> Congrats to those expecting !
> 
> ::happydance::huge congrats!! Please share what worked for you Mzhiklass.
> 
> Future, how did your ultrasound go?? Will stalk your journal.
> 
> I am in tww after 1st iui so waiting and hoping:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well we followed smep but missed one day... Appearently that didn't matter! I took mucinex the week leading up to O and then BA for a week following O. We did use the preseed , which I inserted prior to bd and used a little in the softcup that I inserted after bd. I usually left my softcup in for 9-12 hrs. I'm so excited that we got our :bfp: on the 1st cycle again!!! Oh I also used opk to track O and charted temps & CM on FF.
> 
> I pray that u all get ur :bfp: soon ! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Great job! I think you are just superfertile Mzil :thumbup: So what brand of Mucinex do you use and how much is ok to take? what is BA after O? Do you mean BD?? I think AF is coming, so need to make a new plan for next cycle so wish us luck!
> How are all of the other ladies on here? Anyone else trying TTC number 1?Click to expand...


Lol! Must be! I took I pill of the reg mucinex that only has that "g" word as only active ingredient ( sorry cant think of the name :) ) and BA is baby aspirin the low dosage 81 mg
GL!


----------



## FutureMommie

Congrats Mzhiklass!!!!!!!!


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies :) i must say i am happy to see some chat back in the group. I have to come around more often :)


----------



## HisGrace

How are you, Christy?


----------



## lilyrose13

Hi ladies! Christy and Hisgrace, you ladies are almost due!! How r. U feeling? Have you had your baby showers yet?? You must be soon excited :happydance:

Future, how r u?

Mzilk, have u had your scan yet??

AFM, counting down to O date and will be trying naturallywith mucinex and preseed only, and hopefully lots of bd:blush: Of course, have been at this game for almost 2 years, but gotta keep trying and hoping! Turn 36 soon so wish me luck for my 1st bfp hopefully at some point in 2013!


----------



## FutureMommie

Christy how's it going????? Update please!


----------



## luvinlifeof3

I am new to this group and I had TR this year and i am here stalking and smiling about everyone results about their beautiful outcome and the sucess that everyone is having down the road


----------



## Hershez

Joining in, hello ladies :) Congrats to all w/ bfps. Been at this for almost ³ yrs


----------



## mzhiklass

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies! Christy and Hisgrace, you ladies are almost due!! How r. U feeling? Have you had your baby showers yet?? You must be soon excited :happydance:
> 
> Future, how r u?
> 
> Mzilk, have u had your scan yet??
> 
> AFM, counting down to O date and will be trying naturallywith mucinex and preseed only, and hopefully lots of bd:blush: Of course, have been at this game for almost 2 years, but gotta keep trying and hoping! Turn 36 soon so wish me luck for my 1st bfp hopefully at some point in 2013!

 No scan yet my Dr. doesn't see you until 8 wks, so first appt is Apr 23


----------



## FutureMommie

lilyrose13 said:


> Hi ladies! Christy and Hisgrace, you ladies are almost due!! How r. U feeling? Have you had your baby showers yet?? You must be soon excited :happydance:
> 
> Future, how r u?
> 
> Mzilk, have u had your scan yet??
> 
> AFM, counting down to O date and will be trying naturallywith mucinex and preseed only, and hopefully lots of bd:blush: Of course, have been at this game for almost 2 years, but gotta keep trying and hoping! Turn 36 soon so wish me luck for my 1st bfp hopefully at some point in 2013!

I'm doing good, just getting started with IVF! Good luck to you, I hope this is your month!



luvinlifeof3 said:


> I am new to this group and I had TR this year and i am here stalking and smiling about everyone results about their beautiful outcome and the sucess that everyone is having down the road

Welcome! It's great to have some new ladies, maybe we can get this thread popping again!



Hershez said:


> Joining in, hello ladies :) Congrats to all w/ bfps. Been at this for almost ³ yrs

Welcome and please chat away!!!!!


----------



## lilyrose13

luvinlifeof3 said:


> I am new to this group and I had TR this year and i am here stalking and smiling about everyone results about their beautiful outcome and the sucess that everyone is having down the road




Hershez said:


> Joining in, hello ladies :) Congrats to all w/ bfps. Been at this for almost ³ yrs

Welcome ladies!! Luvinlife, is that tubal reversal, so does that mean you are trying again? Good luck!

Hershez, will this be your first BFP too? What have you tried so far?

Future that is awesome! How is the IVF going? My hubby refuses to consider IVF at all, so will try naturally for now then maybe IUI again once saved up some dollars as not covered by insurance if it takes a while. Hope you are you tolerating the meds ok and get your BFP soon!


----------



## FutureMommie

Lilyrose so far so good! last night was my first injections so let the games begin!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

lilyrose13 said:


> mzhiklass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzhiklass said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I'm stopping by to say hi! I was on here back in '11 when I was TTC #1.He is now 14 months and very much a toddler, into EVERYTHING! We are now TTC#2 using the same method, since I got my :bfp: during my first cycle ever actively TTC. We will follow SMEP and I'll be taking Mucinex(B4 O) and Baby Aspirin (after O) while using PreSeed and Softcups. I pray that God blesses us again quickly.
> 
> Praying for all those trying for that :bfp:
> Congrats to those expecting !
> 
> ::happydance::huge congrats!! Please share what worked for you Mzhiklass.
> 
> Future, how did your ultrasound go?? Will stalk your journal.
> 
> I am in tww after 1st iui so waiting and hoping:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well we followed smep but missed one day... Appearently that didn't matter! I took mucinex the week leading up to O and then BA for a week following O. We did use the preseed , which I inserted prior to bd and used a little in the softcup that I inserted after bd. I usually left my softcup in for 9-12 hrs. I'm so excited that we got our :bfp: on the 1st cycle again!!! Oh I also used opk to track O and charted temps & CM on FF.
> 
> I pray that u all get ur :bfp: soon ! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Great job! I think you are just superfertile Mzil :thumbup: So what brand of Mucinex do you use and how much is ok to take? what is BA after O? Do you mean BD?? I think AF is coming, so need to make a new plan for next cycle so wish us luck!
> How are all of the other ladies on here? Anyone else trying TTC number 1?Click to expand...

hi hun, yup I'm still around ttc1..8months after our MC and still nothing - i'm actually getting depressed and worn out!:nope:


----------



## FutureMommie

Mummywant2be- sending hugs your way, ttc can be so emotionally draining. Have your Dr's given you any advice?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Welcome to the newbies. I hope and pray all is well with everyone. My little guy is getting ready for his birthday next month. I cannot believe he will be 1!!! He is a handful too. But I am enjoying every moment of it.


----------



## FutureMommie

REady so great to hear from you, you little one is gorgeous!


----------



## tickledpink3

FutureMommie said:



> Lilyrose so far so good! last night was my first injections so let the games begin!!

Oooh I didn't know you had started those yet. Can't wait to ready about your journey

It's good to see some new faces coming in. Please hang around. We are a very supportive group of ladies.


----------



## lilyrose13

MummyWant2be said:


> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzhiklass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyrose13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzhiklass said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! I'm stopping by to say hi! I was on here back in '11 when I was TTC #1.He is now 14 months and very much a toddler, into EVERYTHING! We are now TTC#2 using the same method, since I got my :bfp: during my first cycle ever actively TTC. We will follow SMEP and I'll be taking Mucinex(B4 O) and Baby Aspirin (after O) while using PreSeed and Softcups. I pray that God blesses us again quickly.
> 
> Praying for all those trying for that :bfp:
> Congrats to those expecting !
> 
> ::happydance::huge congrats!! Please share what worked for you Mzhiklass.
> 
> Future, how did your ultrasound go?? Will stalk your journal.
> 
> I am in tww after 1st iui so waiting and hoping:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well we followed smep but missed one day... Appearently that didn't matter! I took mucinex the week leading up to O and then BA for a week following O. We did use the preseed , which I inserted prior to bd and used a little in the softcup that I inserted after bd. I usually left my softcup in for 9-12 hrs. I'm so excited that we got our :bfp: on the 1st cycle again!!! Oh I also used opk to track O and charted temps & CM on FF.
> 
> I pray that u all get ur :bfp: soon ! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Great job! I think you are just superfertile Mzil :thumbup: So what brand of Mucinex do you use and how much is ok to take? what is BA after O? Do you mean BD?? I think AF is coming, so need to make a new plan for next cycle so wish us luck!
> How are all of the other ladies on here? Anyone else trying TTC number 1?Click to expand...
> 
> hi hun, yup I'm still around ttc1..8months after our MC and still nothing - i'm actually getting depressed and worn out!:nope:Click to expand...

**mummy** hang in there! TTC can be such a long and frustrating process. Don't give up, I'm not. I'm encouraged by all these ladies on bnb who eventually get their BFP one way or the other.God has not forgotten! In the meantime, do what u need to and try and stay focused on your goal and continue to do the other stuff u enjoy while u wait :flower:
:dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! I have missed you all so much. I have been thinking of how all of you are doing. I have been working and taking care of my now 2 year old Malcolm and my 12 year old Amariah. We are still trying to get pregnant and waiting on God to make that happen for us before I turn 40!! Ill be 39 this year.

Malcolm is busy and trying to talk, but he loves to run, hug and kiss. He also loves to be with his big sister who he calls, "yaya". We are also in the preliminary stages of potty training. Malcolm also still drinks from a bottle at night, this has been a hard process to break. Hopefully he will wean himself very soon!!

Amariah is still doing competitive cheer! They came in 1st place in Orlando at DisneyWorld, Destin, Fl, St. Louis, MO, and Gatlingburg, TN. We have also been to New Orleans, Tunica and one right here in Southaven, MS. Cheer is super expensive and a lot of travel but she loves it and as long as she remains an "A" student and has a passion for cheer, I will pay for it.

Mike and I will celebrate 4 years of marriage soon and it has been a long road, with ups and downs but we still lean and depend on God. Marriage is a wondrous thing, when it is God ordained. Im still teaching and this year will make my 7th year! I love what I do, and the students I teach.

Im praying daily that everyone receives their BFP or whatever you are asking God for. I know that He doesnt bring you to it, if he wont bring you through it. Im on facebook under Kimberly McCoy Brown, twitter @kymberleea1, and instagram:mrskcbrown. Please feel free to add me. Im on those daily!

Blessings and love!
Kim
 



Attached Files:







my kiddos.jpg
File size: 66.7 KB
Views: 3









my kiddos 1.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrskcbrown

While going thru the threads, Ive realized why I havent been on here....
TTC is hard and to be trying and trying and NOT getting BFP is tough. Life has been simpler without the added stress. Being on here makes me realize that I have been trying again for 2 year and nothing!! 

Be blessed ladies!!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Mrskc looking good! Great to see you back on. Yes, the board comes with its pros and cons. Your children are growing beautiful. Congrats to Amariah on competitive cheer! Congrats on 4 years of marriage! Hope your bfp comes soon.


----------



## floppyears

Hello ladies :) Mrskcbrown your blessings are beautiful. You're looking amazing lady! Good to hear from you. 

Hello Ready, time has def gone by! Azaria will be 1 years old next month and I just get believe how fast she has grown. She is a lot of fun and a joy to have. 

Regal hello I pray your bfp comes soon honey


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks so much. I appreciate it!


----------



## christylove

Sorry for the delay ladies.... He.is here born 04-02-2013 7 pounds 3 ounces. I can't upload from my phone but I will post a picture tomorrow  I praise God for him daily:cloud9:

Talk to you tomorrow well by time you read this later on today


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations, Christy!!!


----------



## CeeDee

Congrats, Christy! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MummyWant2be

omg! congrats Christy :happydance::happydance: pics pics pics. our God is Good!


----------



## christylove

thanks ladies baby Yosef was running a fever yesturday so that ended up taking all the focus for my day, but praise God that his fever is gone.. I will post pictures now


----------



## lilyrose13

Congratulations Christy!

Ceedee good to see you! Your little girl is cute too.

How's everyone doing?

Future, time is moving fast.. Soon you'll be having your transfer I hope!

Mummy2b have you O'd yet??

I'm in what seems like a perpetually long TWW and trying to distract myself with school. But doing fine otherwise.


----------



## christylove

here he is :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0413_2.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 14









IMAG0262.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 12









67268_10151830146443222_200739122_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MummyWant2be

:happydance: Christy OMG..his soooooooooo beautiful, gorgeous:cloud9:

Lily, hehehe i have no idea,not really tryin this cycle...just waiting for my next cycle so i can start takin fertomid, 100mg:happydance: 

FX'd you get a BFP!:hugs:


----------



## christylove

Thank You


----------



## MsShona

Hello Ladies! I'm 33 and I've been actively TTC for 15 cycles. AF was expected yesterday, and so far no sign of the :witch: ! I did test at 10 dpo and got a :bfn: . However I thought I ovulated earlier. If I would have known, I would have waited to test. I plan to test again tomorrow!

I started seeing doctors about 6 months into my TTC journey. After a series of tests (which took about 5 months to do), I still had "unexplained infertility"; although I was found to have adenomyosis. I had an HSG in August 2012, and was really hoping to conceive after that. To no avail though. :shrug:

My BF has a daughter from a previous relationship that will be 3 this June, so I don't suspect any issue with him (although he does smoke).

In my TTC journey I've:

-lost about 25 pounds
-started taking iron pills
-started taking B-complex
-started on a multivitamin then later a prenatal
-started using progesterone cream in the 2nd half of the cycle
-used an Omega Oil blend, but discontinued Feb. 2013
-used Exclzyme serrapeptaste capsules, but stopped in Dec. 2012 (too expensive and I didn't see much of a difference in external scarring).
-started using Vitex in Jan 2013
-first cycle (the one which I'm still waiting for AF) using royal jelly/bee propolis/bee pollen capsules.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I conceived this cycle. I didn't expect to get pregnant right away, but I also never thought it would take more than a year. Oh well....the longer the wait, the sweeter it is I guess!


----------



## FutureMommie

Christy congratulations he is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

MsShona welcome to the thread! I hope you get your bfp really soon! You are right, it will be so sweet when you get there.


----------



## christylove

FutureMommie said:


> Christy congratulations he is gorgeous!!!!!!!

Thank You


----------



## christylove

MsShona said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm 33 and I've been actively TTC for 15 cycles. AF was expected yesterday, and so far no sign of the :witch: ! I did test at 10 dpo and got a :bfn: . However I thought I ovulated earlier. If I would have known, I would have waited to test. I plan to test again tomorrow!
> 
> I started seeing doctors about 6 months into my TTC journey. After a series of tests (which took about 5 months to do), I still had "unexplained infertility"; although I was found to have adenomyosis. I had an HSG in August 2012, and was really hoping to conceive after that. To no avail though. :shrug:
> 
> My BF has a daughter from a previous relationship that will be 3 this June, so I don't suspect any issue with him (although he does smoke).
> 
> In my TTC journey I've:
> 
> -lost about 25 pounds
> -started taking iron pills
> -started taking B-complex
> -started on a multivitamin then later a prenatal
> -started using progesterone cream in the 2nd half of the cycle
> -used an Omega Oil blend, but discontinued Feb. 2013
> -used Exclzyme serrapeptaste capsules, but stopped in Dec. 2012 (too expensive and I didn't see much of a difference in external scarring).
> -started using Vitex in Jan 2013
> -first cycle (the one which I'm still waiting for AF) using royal jelly/bee propolis/bee pollen capsules.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I conceived this cycle. I didn't expect to get pregnant right away, but I also never thought it would take more than a year. Oh well....the longer the wait, the sweeter it is I guess!

Welcome and babydust


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations, Christy!!! He is so cute. :)


----------



## MsShona

I got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations MsShona!!! What exciting news.


----------



## christylove

MsShona said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance:

 congrats:kiss:


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats Christy on your little one! He is adorable. Very happy for you! :)
:happydance:

Congrats Shona! Very exciting news :)


----------



## CeeDee

Lovely pics, Christy! He's so handsome.


----------



## floppyears

MsShona said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance:

Congrats


----------



## floppyears

christylove said:


> here he is :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::cloud9:

Congrats:hugs: He is adorable


----------



## FutureMommie

MsShona said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Whoooooo Hoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilyrose13

MsShona said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance:

Congrats MsShona!!


----------



## christylove

Thanks ladies sending prayers for more bfp's


----------



## FutureMommie

MsShona do you plan on starting a journal?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Shona and Christy.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I had the craziest dream last night that woke me up out of my sleep. My Dr said, "girl you gonna have a baby at 38". I said huh, and I couldnt get right back to sleep, I was up for a while. I have been feeling really tired and sick. AF should be here today according to some calendars but most say 5/1. I asked God to give me a sign if I am, and if I am not to please take these thoughts away from me.

Well have a great day!


----------



## FutureMommie

Good luck! I hpe you get that bfp!


----------



## tickledpink3

Good to hear about the BFPs and Christy omg. What a handsome little guy! congratulations. Welcome to all the new comers in the group.


----------



## VP1228

Where can I buy bee propolis because I have looked everywhere and all I have seen is bee pollen


----------



## lilyrose13

VP1228 said:


> Where can I buy bee propolis because I have looked everywhere and all I have seen is bee pollen

Hi VP. Sorry, never heard of it. Did you try a local herbal shop or a mazon?


----------



## CeeDee

I think Swanson Vitamins and Puritan Pride sell Bee Propolis.


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone. I just wanted to drop in a let everyone know that I had my baby last week. Ethan Thomas was born on May 21st at 1:50 am weighing in at 7 lbs and 9 oz. I am home recovering well, but Ethan is still in the NICU. Please keep him in your prayers. I know that God is able and I'm believing that he will be able to come home soon.
 



Attached Files:







Ethan Thomas.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CeeDee

Cute baby! Congrats! Sending prayers for LO to come home.


----------



## FutureMommie

HisGrace he is beautiful!!!!!Praying that he will be at home with you soon.


----------



## lilyrose13

HisGrace said:


> Hi everyone. I just wanted to drop in a let everyone know that I had my baby last week. Ethan Thomas was born on May 21st at 1:50 am weighing in at 7 lbs and 9 oz. I am home recovering well, but Ethan is still in the NICU. Please keep him in your prayers. I know that God is able and I'm believing that he will be able to come home soon.

Awesome news! Congratulations Hisgrace!


----------



## floppyears

HisGrace said:


> Hi everyone. I just wanted to drop in a let everyone know that I had my baby last week. Ethan Thomas was born on May 21st at 1:50 am weighing in at 7 lbs and 9 oz. I am home recovering well, but Ethan is still in the NICU. Please keep him in your prayers. I know that God is able and I'm believing that he will be able to come home soon.

Congrats! He is handsome! Praying that he is home with you soon and good health.


----------



## PurpleKisses

Hi everybody!!!!!

I don't if you ladies (the ones who have been on this thread for a while) remember me, but I just randomly decided to log into my BnB account and say hello! I hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## floppyears

Hello, how have you been? How are the children doing?


----------



## PurpleKisses

floppyears said:


> Hello, how have you been? How are the children doing?

I've been well, just crazy busy with the kids and life in general. The kids are great! Jay is 7 and Z is almost 2 1/2...it's crazy how fast time flies isn't it? I couldn't believe it had been about 2 years since I've been on here.

How are you?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Hope all is well. Cycle missed today and I've been having terrible night sweats. Maybe, maybe not:shrug:. I took a test on Friday and negative. So we will see. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## floppyears

PurpleKisses said:


> floppyears said:
> 
> 
> Hello, how have you been? How are the children doing?
> 
> I've been well, just crazy busy with the kids and life in general. The kids are great! Jay is 7 and Z is almost 2 1/2...it's crazy how fast time flies isn't it? I couldn't believe it had been about 2 years since I've been on here.
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

Awww Time flies so fast 


All is well on this end. A is 12 months and keeping a sistah hecka busy. She is on the go nonstop.


----------



## floppyears

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! Hope all is well. Cycle missed today and I've been having terrible night sweats. Maybe, maybe not:shrug:. I took a test on Friday and negative. So we will see. Hope everyone is well!

I hope this is it for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

Wow, it's been some time since I've stopped through here. How is everyone doing?

@mrskcbrown-looking good girl


----------



## tickledpink3

Whoa, is my post really the last one in here since July? I need a roll call! Ladies, where are you?!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone! It's been a long time.


----------



## floppyears

Hello ladies :) 

I pray all is well with everyone. I sure do miss my beautiful sisters. I will have to sit still and take time to update soon. 

Blessings to you all. Hugs


----------



## Regalpeas

Praying everyone's doing well. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Praying for you all...been a while! My kids are soon to be 13 and 2.5:) hoping for more babies for everyone!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guess Ill be closing this group and starting a new one! I got my third BFP! Ecstatic. Blessings to all.

xoxo KIM xoxo


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations! !


----------



## mrskcbrown

HisGrace said:


> Congratulations! !

Thanks!:happydance: I thought this chat was dead. SO I wasnt going to post here anymore. Congrats to you as well on your new addition!


----------



## HisGrace

Yes, it's been very quiet. I guess everyone's busy with their families. 

Thanks. Full-term tomorrow!!! Summer pregnancies are a lot different than winter ones, but I'm still grateful everything has been smooth.


----------



## mrskcbrown

HisGrace said:


> Yes, it's been very quiet. I guess everyone's busy with their families.
> 
> Thanks. Full-term tomorrow!!! Summer pregnancies are a lot different than winter ones, but I'm still grateful everything has been smooth.

Im sure it is. This will be my first spring baby. Both my kiddies are winter. SO this will be fun and different. are you ready for baby?


----------



## HisGrace

Not really ready. Since we don't know the gender, I haven't bought many clothes. We just sold our house, and won't close on our new house until week after next so I haven't gotten anything ready for the nursery. And mentally it still hasn't hit me that we're about to have another baby. LOL. Pray for us.


----------



## mrskcbrown

HisGrace said:


> Not really ready. Since we don't know the gender, I haven't bought many clothes. We just sold our house, and won't close on our new house until week after next so I haven't gotten anything ready for the nursery. And mentally it still hasn't hit me that we're about to have another baby. LOL. Pray for us.

I'm praying for you and congrats on new home. We will find out the gender of this baby. We are going to do the surprise cake cutting at the baby shower. Be blessed!


----------



## babifever

Bump


----------



## mrskcbrown

babifever said:


> Bump

Hey babifever!! Congrats on the new edition!!:happydance:


----------



## babifever

mrskcbrown said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> Hey babifever!! Congrats on the new edition!!:happydance:Click to expand...

have you found out the sex yet?


----------



## mrskcbrown

babifever said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> Bump
> 
> Hey babifever!! Congrats on the new edition!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> have you found out the sex yet?Click to expand...

Yes a girl!:cloud9: Koreena Madyson


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations babifever!!!

Mrskcbrown - That is a beautiful name.

We had another boy. He's five months now.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies just trying to keep this thread alive:winkwink:


----------



## RockMom31

Hi ladies,Just found this board.. 
TTC-ing for #2, DD is 4, 5 in April.This will be cycle 6 gonna step it up a notch get pre-seed and see what happens.


----------



## mrskcbrown

RockMom31 said:


> Hi ladies,Just found this board..
> TTC-ing for #2, DD is 4, 5 in April.This will be cycle 6 gonna step it up a notch get pre-seed and see what happens.

Hey no one hardly comes to this forum anymore but Im always around. Have you tried vitex in your conception efforts??


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I already got my BFP, but I wish I'd found you guys before!!

I'm nearly 12 weeks, and DH and I are a mixed couple. It's my first and his second and my DS lives with us full time. She's 11. 

I don't know what I'm having yet.


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I already got my BFP, but I wish I'd found you guys before!!
> 
> I'm nearly 12 weeks, and DH and I are a mixed couple. It's my first and his second and my DS lives with us full time. She's 11.
> 
> I don't know what I'm having yet.

Yay welcome!! Im so glad to see this thread moving again. I set it up for a way for us to connect, and share stories and babies:haha:. Congrats on your baby. This my third baby and Im due pretty soon!:cloud9:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I can't wait to be as far along as you are. It wasn't until I got my BFP that I realized how long it takes to make a baby!! I'm excited though, and hoping for a little boy.


----------



## babifever

Hello everybody


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Hi babifever. Congrats on a little boy! :)


----------



## babifever

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Hi babifever. Congrats on a little boy! :)

thanks


----------



## mrskcbrown

So today is friday, usually the day Im happy about because I dont have to see kids tomorrow but because of snow days, we have a make up day tomorrow on saturday:-(!!! Its a half day but still.....Im pregnant and I dream about sleeping late on saturdays and some sundays:wacko:


----------



## babifever

mrskcbrown said:


> So today is friday, usually the day Im happy about because I dont have to see kids tomorrow but because of snow days, we have a make up day tomorrow on saturday:-(!!! Its a half day but still.....Im pregnant and I dream about sleeping late on saturdays and some sundays:wacko:

I remember that feeling, I hope it goes by fast for you.


----------



## babifever

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Hi babifever. Congrats on a little boy! :)

Not sure if you wonna know the sex or not, but you can find out as early as 10 weeks with The Harmony test. That's what I did.


----------



## mrskcbrown

babifever said:


> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hi babifever. Congrats on a little boy! :)
> 
> Not sure if you wonna know the sex or not, but you can find out as early as 10 weeks with The Harmony test. That's what I did.Click to expand...

What is the harmony test? I found out at 20 weeks. In order for me to find out early, I had to do genetic testing but I refused it. I always do.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

My insurance wouldn't pay for the harmony test. I have a 15 + 3week ultrasound in 3 weeks and she's going to try to tell me then. If not, I'll just have to wait another 4 weeks until my anatomy scan.

I feel bad, but I'd really love a boy, my husband would too.


----------



## babifever

mrskcbrown said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hi babifever. Congrats on a little boy! :)
> 
> Not sure if you wonna know the sex or not, but you can find out as early as 10 weeks with The Harmony test. That's what I did.Click to expand...
> 
> What is the harmony test? I found out at 20 weeks. In order for me to find out early, I had to do genetic testing but I refused it. I always do.Click to expand...

They test for genetic disorders, down syndrome and sex chromosomes. it's a blood test in your arm, not the amino thru your tummy. I wouldn't have done that one. Either way we decided to kept the baby no matter what the results were.


----------



## mrskcbrown

babifever said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nmpjcp2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hi babifever. Congrats on a little boy! :)
> 
> Not sure if you wonna know the sex or not, but you can find out as early as 10 weeks with The Harmony test. That's what I did.Click to expand...
> 
> What is the harmony test? I found out at 20 weeks. In order for me to find out early, I had to do genetic testing but I refused it. I always do.Click to expand...
> 
> They test for genetic disorders, down syndrome and sex chromosomes. it's a blood test in your arm, not the amino thru your tummy. I wouldn't have done that one. Either way we decided to kept the baby no matter what the results were.Click to expand...

Yes that's why we opt out of testing. We will always keep the baby no matter what. 

Ive been sick for 3.5 weeks now. I think I might have an upper respiratory infection. I cant breathe, heavy cough, and congestion. IDK:shrug: I just want to breathe and I want my cough to stop hurting. I cant teach either because my voice is so horrible and muffled:nope:. My students laugh and say just stop Mrs. Brown! But on happier notes, I am 34 weeks today! So not much longer. Im also about to start my own home based business, and Im excited about that. Helping people and earning additional income. Hopefully, eventually itll become plan A and Ill be able to come home with my kids. I know life is not meant to be lived with me and husband struggling and working opposite shifts. During the week I only see him at 6 am when I am leaving for work, when Im off he is on his way to work at 3pm.


----------



## babifever

I can imagine that is not pleasing to have opposite schedules like that! I did night shift since being with my husband and I hated every bit of those 2 months. I understand sometimes you have to do what you have to do, but ideally having a similar shift is ideal. Especially when you have younger kids. Are you talking about a home agent company?


----------



## mrskcbrown

babifever said:


> I can imagine that is not pleasing to have opposite schedules like that! I did night shift since being with my husband and I hated every bit of those 2 months. I understand sometimes you have to do what you have to do, but ideally having a similar shift is ideal. Especially when you have younger kids. Are you talking about a home agent company?

 Im a rep for Premier Designs Jewelry https://premierdesigns.com/why_premier.html. I love jewelry so its perfect for me and its high quality, jewelry that is backed with a lifetime guarantee or replaced for normal wear/tear. I do weekly shows averaging $500-$1000 and I receive half on everything I sell. After I have the baby, I plan to do two shows a week.:winkwink:


----------



## christylove

Hi ladies long time since I've been on here. Well just wanted to pop in and say hello and God bless!


----------



## babifever

christylove said:


> Hi ladies long time since I've been on here. Well just wanted to pop in and say hello and God bless!

Hello are you currently expecting ?


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Just wanted to drop in and say hi! Also, I made it to 12 weeks. Exciting!


----------



## mrskcbrown

christylove said:


> Hi ladies long time since I've been on here. Well just wanted to pop in and say hello and God bless!

Hey christy!! How are things with you!! Glad to see you!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hi! Also, I made it to 12 weeks. Exciting!

So exciting!! A blessing definitely! Keep on growing!!:winkwink:

As for me, still have a bad cough. I need to start packing my bag and getting ready for this little girl who will be here before we know it. Time waits for no one!:cloud9:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

You're in the end stretch! I can't believe you only have 39 days to go. That's awesome! 

I hate to complain, but I'm already over pregnancy. It's a privilege to carry this child, but Lord knows I'm impatient. Lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> You're in the end stretch! I can't believe you only have 39 days to go. That's awesome!
> 
> I hate to complain, but I'm already over pregnancy. It's a privilege to carry this child, but Lord knows I'm impatient. Lol.

Yes the beginning does seem to be so slow. I felt the same way. I keep thinking I have time to do stuff but really I dont. In two weeks Ill be term, meaning this baby could possibly come at anytime. Im so unprepared! No baby bedding, minimal clothing, no breast pump:shrug:. My baby shower is 4/11, so hopefully I get a lot then and Ill fill in the blanks afterwards. I hope she doesnt come until after week 38, then Ill feel more complete:nope:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Yeah, I agree. A baby shower will help a lot! I'd be in a complete panic without anything picked out. You'll get in all done though. If not, you can get those things after the baby is a few weeks old.


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Yeah, I agree. A baby shower will help a lot! I'd be in a complete panic without anything picked out. You'll get in all done though. If not, you can get those things after the baby is a few weeks old.

True!! Im hoping I receive some much needed things.


----------



## babifever

Mrs.Brown you are definitely almost there! I probably won't buy anything except the crib until after the shower myself. 

@npjcp I'm 14 weeks and yes it is dragging. I did get to see my lil one today. And there's a pic on my journal link. So you said you wanted a boy right?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thought Id share. Here are pics of my kids, just cuz I love them so much!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 1









kids.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babifever

mrskcbrown said:


> Thought Id share. Here are pics of my kids, just cuz I love them so much!!:cloud9:

awww too cute, hey kids!


----------



## christylove

babifever said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies long time since I've been on here. Well just wanted to pop in and say hello and God bless!
> 
> Hello are you currently expecting ?Click to expand...

yes... not sure how far I am yet my ultrasound is on Friday.


----------



## christylove

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hi! Also, I made it to 12 weeks. Exciting!

congrats on making it to 12 weeks :)


----------



## babifever

christylove said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies long time since I've been on here. Well just wanted to pop in and say hello and God bless!
> 
> Hello are you currently expecting ?Click to expand...
> 
> yes... not sure how far I am yet my ultrasound is on Friday.Click to expand...

Yay congratulations


----------



## mrskcbrown

Oh christy!! Im so happy for you! Cant wait until you find out how far you are!

As for me, Im starting to feel pressure down there and pain in my back, not to mention my feet are swollen and left leg really bad.:shrug:


----------



## christylove

mrskcbrown said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies long time since I've been on here. Well just wanted to pop in and say hello and God bless!
> 
> Hey christy!! How are things with you!! Glad to see you!!Click to expand...

I'm good :) Forgot how much pains and aches come early in pregnancy. How are you and those beautiful kids?


----------



## christylove

babifever said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies long time since I've been on here. Well just wanted to pop in and say hello and God bless!
> 
> Hello are you currently expecting ?Click to expand...
> 
> yes... not sure how far I am yet my ultrasound is on Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay congratulationsClick to expand...


thank you :) I will make sure I stay around this time... hubby hates facebook lol


----------



## nmpjcp2015

babifever said:


> Mrs.Brown you are definitely almost there! I probably won't buy anything except the crib until after the shower myself.
> 
> @npjcp I'm 14 weeks and yes it is dragging. I did get to see my lil one today. And there's a pic on my journal link. So you said you wanted a boy right?

Yes, I want a boy! My family has an overload of girls. I don't have high hopes though. :( Congrats on getting to see your little boy today. 

I think finding out the gender will help me bond more with the baby. We have already picked out names. :baby:



mrskcbrown said:


> Thought Id share. Here are pics of my kids, just cuz I love them so much!!:cloud9:

Cute kids.

Thanks Christy!


----------



## christylove

mrskcbrown said:


> oh christy!! Im so happy for you! Cant wait until you find out how far you are!
> 
> As for me, im starting to feel pressure down there and pain in my back, not to mention my feet are swollen and left leg really bad.:shrug:


sorry that you have the swollen feet and left leg hope you keep them elevated and know that it will all be worth it very soon :)


----------



## babifever

christylove said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies long time since I've been on here. Well just wanted to pop in and say hello and God bless!
> 
> Hello are you currently expecting ?Click to expand...
> 
> yes... not sure how far I am yet my ultrasound is on Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay congratulationsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you :) I will make sure I stay around this time... hubby hates facebook lolClick to expand...

I actually get annoyed with fb myself. I log on every now and again to be nosey then deactivate. I just think it a lot of garbage, fake people and annoyances at Times.


----------



## christylove

mrskcbrown said:


> Oh christy!! Im so happy for you! Cant wait until you find out how far you are!
> 
> As for me, Im starting to feel pressure down there and pain in my back, not to mention my feet are swollen and left leg really bad.:shrug:




babifever said:


> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christylove said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies long time since I've been on here. Well just wanted to pop in and say hello and God bless!
> 
> Hello are you currently expecting ?Click to expand...
> 
> yes... not sure how far I am yet my ultrasound is on Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay congratulationsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you :) I will make sure I stay around this time... hubby hates facebook lolClick to expand...
> 
> I actually get annoyed with fb myself. I log on every now and again to be nosey then deactivate. I just think it a lot of garbage, fake people and annoyances at Times.Click to expand...

lol I get caught deactivate log back be nosey and get caught again restart cycle every few months:dohh: lol


----------



## babifever

ha ha


----------



## nmpjcp2015

babifever do you already have a name picked out for your little boy? it looks like you're a couple of weeks ahead of me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Today I go to my high risk obgyn. I have gestational diabetes so I have to go monthly so they can check the baby via ultrasound. My copay is so much tho at this place. So ill tell them today, they need to bill me:wacko:. Then next week, I have my normal DR appt, then the following week ultrasound again, then the following week DR appt again:wacko::wacko:. I go to DR every week now until I have the baby. Its really becoming real now:winkwink:


----------



## babifever

@jcp yes we have a name for our boy. my husband actually came up with the name about 2 months before I was pregnant. Once we get the spelling situated, I will reveal it on my journal. I'm about 90% with using it and my husband is 110% so that's where we're at with it. I actually have another name I like But he doesn't. I think he's fronting though and just stuck on the name he picked out, lol. 

@mrsbrown, I have type 2 diabetes. And I'm on insulin since the pregnancy. Are you on insulin? Right now I see both doctors once a month. There always a week apart. So next week I go to the maternal fetal specialist and they always do an ultrasound. So I literally have 7 ultrasound portraits of this little boy from a yolk sac, lol. I see you mentioned your insurance co pay is high. Have you enrolled in medicaid? I know its late in the game, but normally medicaid will pick up anything your primary/private insurance doesn't, unless you make a gross amount of money.....I would try. 

When are you going on maternity leave?


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I work at a medical university, so I'm using their services. Sometimes it sucks (because I'm spoiled), but then I remember than my co-pay is $10 and my delivery is 50% off. 

Lol. I let my hubby pick the girls first name and I picked the middle name.
My sister and I came up with the order of the boy's based on about 6 names my hubby and I liked. We've had a hard time with boy names.


----------



## mrskcbrown

babifever said:


> @jcp yes we have a name for our boy. my husband actually came up with the name about 2 months before I was pregnant. Once we get the spelling situated, I will reveal it on my journal. I'm about 90% with using it and my husband is 110% so that's where we're at with it. I actually have another name I like But he doesn't. I think he's fronting though and just stuck on the name he picked out, lol.
> 
> @mrsbrown, I have type 2 diabetes. And I'm on insulin since the pregnancy. Are you on insulin? Right now I see both doctors once a month. There always a week apart. So next week I go to the maternal fetal specialist and they always do an ultrasound. So I literally have 7 ultrasound portraits of this little boy from a yolk sac, lol. I see you mentioned your insurance co pay is high. Have you enrolled in medicaid? I know its late in the game, but normally medicaid will pick up anything your primary/private insurance doesn't, unless you make a gross amount of money.....I would try.
> 
> When are you going on maternity leave?

My husband and I don't qualify for medicaid. We dont make a whole lot but we dont even qualify for earned income. We actually owe this year, first time:wacko:. I cant even get on his insurance and its way better than mine. There is this rule that if I can get insurance at my own job, I cant get it at his. Very dumb. Yes I see a maternal fetal specialist and they do the same, ultrasounds each time. They only schedule me once a month because my deductible is so high. Its $140 everytime I step in the office.

I always pick the names of the kids and my husband usually agrees. I have Amariah, Malcolm and now Koreena. Malcolm has his initials, Malcolm Josiah Brown and hubby's Michael James Brown. Koreena is after my middle name Corrine. But since my first name starts with a K (Kimberly) I decided to name her with a K. Amariah Micaiah Fox is named after a person in the bible, which means who is like the Lord and she has her dad's last name. (Now that Ive given yall a history lesson, LOL!)


I go on leave May 1 and due May 2.


----------



## babifever

mrskcbrown said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> @jcp yes we have a name for our boy. my husband actually came up with the name about 2 months before I was pregnant. Once we get the spelling situated, I will reveal it on my journal. I'm about 90% with using it and my husband is 110% so that's where we're at with it. I actually have another name I like But he doesn't. I think he's fronting though and just stuck on the name he picked out, lol.
> 
> @mrsbrown, I have type 2 diabetes. And I'm on insulin since the pregnancy. Are you on insulin? Right now I see both doctors once a month. There always a week apart. So next week I go to the maternal fetal specialist and they always do an ultrasound. So I literally have 7 ultrasound portraits of this little boy from a yolk sac, lol. I see you mentioned your insurance co pay is high. Have you enrolled in medicaid? I know its late in the game, but normally medicaid will pick up anything your primary/private insurance doesn't, unless you make a gross amount of money.....I would try.
> 
> When are you going on maternity leave?
> 
> My husband and I don't qualify for medicaid. We dont make a whole lot but we dont even qualify for earned income. We actually owe this year, first time:wacko:. I cant even get on his insurance and its way better than mine. There is this rule that if I can get insurance at my own job, I cant get it at his. Very dumb. Yes I see a maternal fetal specialist and they do the same, ultrasounds each time. They only schedule me once a month because my deductible is so high. Its $140 everytime I step in the office.
> 
> I always pick the names of the kids and my husband usually agrees. I have Amariah, Malcolm and now Koreena. Malcolm has his initials, Malcolm Josiah Brown and hubby's Michael James Brown. Koreena is after my middle name Corrine. But since my first name starts with a K (Kimberly) I decided to name her with a K. Amariah Micaiah Fox is named after a person in the bible, which means who is like the Lord and she has her dad's last name. (Now that Ive given yall a history lesson, LOL!)
> 
> 
> I go on leave May 1 and due May 2.Click to expand...

Have you checked the pregnancy medicaid income requirements. I've heard of alot of folks being able to use as secondary.

Wow I can't believe you can't use your husband's. Is that a state law? Or what! That's super crazy. 

And you not playing about your leave, I feel you though= how much time are you taking off?


----------



## babifever

Far as our boy name, the name my husband picked is similar to his, the one I picked is similar to mine. More then likely I'll let him have his way, it's his first boy.


----------



## mrskcbrown

babifever said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> @jcp yes we have a name for our boy. my husband actually came up with the name about 2 months before I was pregnant. Once we get the spelling situated, I will reveal it on my journal. I'm about 90% with using it and my husband is 110% so that's where we're at with it. I actually have another name I like But he doesn't. I think he's fronting though and just stuck on the name he picked out, lol.
> 
> @mrsbrown, I have type 2 diabetes. And I'm on insulin since the pregnancy. Are you on insulin? Right now I see both doctors once a month. There always a week apart. So next week I go to the maternal fetal specialist and they always do an ultrasound. So I literally have 7 ultrasound portraits of this little boy from a yolk sac, lol. I see you mentioned your insurance co pay is high. Have you enrolled in medicaid? I know its late in the game, but normally medicaid will pick up anything your primary/private insurance doesn't, unless you make a gross amount of money.....I would try.
> 
> When are you going on maternity leave?
> 
> My husband and I don't qualify for medicaid. We dont make a whole lot but we dont even qualify for earned income. We actually owe this year, first time:wacko:. I cant even get on his insurance and its way better than mine. There is this rule that if I can get insurance at my own job, I cant get it at his. Very dumb. Yes I see a maternal fetal specialist and they do the same, ultrasounds each time. They only schedule me once a month because my deductible is so high. Its $140 everytime I step in the office.
> 
> I always pick the names of the kids and my husband usually agrees. I have Amariah, Malcolm and now Koreena. Malcolm has his initials, Malcolm Josiah Brown and hubby's Michael James Brown. Koreena is after my middle name Corrine. But since my first name starts with a K (Kimberly) I decided to name her with a K. Amariah Micaiah Fox is named after a person in the bible, which means who is like the Lord and she has her dad's last name. (Now that Ive given yall a history lesson, LOL!)
> 
> 
> I go on leave May 1 and due May 2.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you checked the pregnancy medicaid income requirements. I've heard of alot of folks being able to use as secondary.
> 
> Wow I can't believe you can't use your husband's. Is that a state law? Or what! That's super crazy.
> 
> And you not playing about your leave, I feel you though= how much time are you taking off?Click to expand...

Im a teacher so Im off summers anyway but Ill be off from May 2-Aug 10. I can take longer because they dont count summer days in my leave but I believe in being present on the first day of school to set the tone. I cant have any foolishness going on in my classroom. #ironfist LOL

Yeah they do it in Tennessee and in Mississippi and some companies. But what I found out is that they are still covering me for medicaid since last year. I thought they cancelled it, so I wasnt using it. They are going to back date my maternal fetal appts and see if they can get them paid:happydance:


----------



## babifever

mrskcbrown said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> @jcp yes we have a name for our boy. my husband actually came up with the name about 2 months before I was pregnant. Once we get the spelling situated, I will reveal it on my journal. I'm about 90% with using it and my husband is 110% so that's where we're at with it. I actually have another name I like But he doesn't. I think he's fronting though and just stuck on the name he picked out, lol.
> 
> @mrsbrown, I have type 2 diabetes. And I'm on insulin since the pregnancy. Are you on insulin? Right now I see both doctors once a month. There always a week apart. So next week I go to the maternal fetal specialist and they always do an ultrasound. So I literally have 7 ultrasound portraits of this little boy from a yolk sac, lol. I see you mentioned your insurance co pay is high. Have you enrolled in medicaid? I know its late in the game, but normally medicaid will pick up anything your primary/private insurance doesn't, unless you make a gross amount of money.....I would try.
> 
> When are you going on maternity leave?
> 
> My husband and I don't qualify for medicaid. We dont make a whole lot but we dont even qualify for earned income. We actually owe this year, first time:wacko:. I cant even get on his insurance and its way better than mine. There is this rule that if I can get insurance at my own job, I cant get it at his. Very dumb. Yes I see a maternal fetal specialist and they do the same, ultrasounds each time. They only schedule me once a month because my deductible is so high. Its $140 everytime I step in the office.
> 
> I always pick the names of the kids and my husband usually agrees. I have Amariah, Malcolm and now Koreena. Malcolm has his initials, Malcolm Josiah Brown and hubby's Michael James Brown. Koreena is after my middle name Corrine. But since my first name starts with a K (Kimberly) I decided to name her with a K. Amariah Micaiah Fox is named after a person in the bible, which means who is like the Lord and she has her dad's last name. (Now that Ive given yall a history lesson, LOL!)
> 
> 
> I go on leave May 1 and due May 2.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you checked the pregnancy medicaid income requirements. I've heard of alot of folks being able to use as secondary.
> 
> Wow I can't believe you can't use your husband's. Is that a state law? Or what! That's super crazy.
> 
> And you not playing about your leave, I feel you though= how much time are you taking off?Click to expand...
> 
> Im a teacher so Im off summers anyway but Ill be off from May 2-Aug 10. I can take longer because they dont count summer days in my leave but I believe in being present on the first day of school to set the tone. I cant have any foolishness going on in my classroom. #ironfist LOL
> 
> Yeah they do it in Tennessee and in Mississippi and some companies. But what I found out is that they are still covering me for medicaid since last year. I thought they cancelled it, so I wasnt using it. They are going to back date my maternal fetal appts and see if they can get them paid:happydance:Click to expand...

Yay this is great about the medicaid!! Healthcare is expensive.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

babifever - you do see your doctor a lot... i've only had one appointment so far and i'm about to be 13 weeks. my next one isn't for another 2.5 weeks. i think my dr is pretty conservative though. i can't wait to see my baby again. hopefully it'll look more like a baby than it did last time, lol then it was just a blob with a heartbeat.


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> babifever - you do see your doctor a lot... i've only had one appointment so far and i'm about to be 13 weeks. my next one isn't for another 2.5 weeks. i think my dr is pretty conservative though. i can't wait to see my baby again. hopefully it'll look more like a baby than it did last time, lol then it was just a blob with a heartbeat.

Yeah it will be more baby like by the time you go back.:happydance: My baby weighed 5lbs 3oz yesterday. She is getting big. My son was 10lbs, 10oz, and my other daughter 6lbs 12oz, so she will be I think about 7lbs since Im so close to delivery.


----------



## babifever

nmpjcp2015 said:


> babifever - you do see your doctor a lot... i've only had one appointment so far and i'm about to be 13 weeks. my next one isn't for another 2.5 weeks. i think my dr is pretty conservative though. i can't wait to see my baby again. hopefully it'll look more like a baby than it did last time, lol then it was just a blob with a heartbeat.

it's because I have type 2 diabetes and it was uncontrolled at the beginning. So it was a matter if getting it controlled and determining a viable pregnancy. For the first 2 Visit's they did not treat me for diabates because it wasn't viable yet. I know crazy, but I was in a limbo. Regular doc wouldn't treat me because I was pregnant, ob couldn't because it wasn't considered viable yet. Now my visits are just twice a month, but for the first 7 weeks I went 1-2 times a week between both doctors. I see a regular ob and a specialist.


----------



## mrskcbrown

My BFF and I are taking our 13/14 year old daughters to the casino tonight for the buffet. They will be in crab leg heaven. My daughter is so excited. She loves them. So its our date night.:winkwink:

Hubby is up for a new position with a new company so I pray that he gets it. He really wants it! As for me, just wishing this day with 8th graders would hurry up and end LOL!:haha:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Today is the last day of spring break, so there is literally no one at work. It's so quiet and traffic was amazing. It reminds me that summer traffic is coming soon :)

Only 1 more week left in first tri! Wooohooo.

Have fun at the casino and I hope your day goes by quickly!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks! I dont mind going to the casino but Id really rather lie in my bed LOL:haha:


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations on all the pregnancies. I pray you all have healthy and happy pregnancies and smooth deliveries. :)


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Thanks His Grace! I finally announced it today!


----------



## babifever

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Thanks His Grace! I finally announced it today!

Cool!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks and awesome on the announcement!! Such a huge step!!:cloud9:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

have you guys used a pack and play before? i don't want to buy a bassinet so i figured it would be the best of both worlds. also we have some traveling to do.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## babifever

nmpjcp2015 said:


> have you guys used a pack and play before? i don't want to buy a bassinet so i figured it would be the best of both worlds. also we have some traveling to do.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop

I actually just brought a crib. I requested the same pack in play as the pic, on my registry, but I just remembered my mom is going to give me a mini crib she just brought for my niece who will have out grown it by the time my baby comes. It converts to a play pen as well. May or May not still ask for the pack and play.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I like the pack and play. I had one but we rarely used it so I hope I dont get one at the baby shower this saturday. Id rather have an ergo baby carrier: https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...443.2255983.2256186.2256191&parentPage=family. My pack and play for my son became a home for his toys LOL:winkwink:


----------



## babifever

mrskcbrown said:


> I like the pack and play. I had one but we rarely used it so I hope I dont get one at the baby shower this saturday. Id rather have an ergo baby carrier: https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...443.2255983.2256186.2256191&parentPage=family. My pack and play for my son became a home for his toys LOL:winkwink:

What's the difference between the ones that are like $20.compared to this one?


----------



## mrskcbrown

babifever said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I like the pack and play. I had one but we rarely used it so I hope I dont get one at the baby shower this saturday. Id rather have an ergo baby carrier: https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...443.2255983.2256186.2256191&parentPage=family. My pack and play for my son became a home for his toys LOL:winkwink:
> 
> What's the difference between the ones that are like $20.compared to this one?Click to expand...

The support. The ones that tend to be cheaper don't hold the baby as well, and also wreak havoc on your back. I had a cheapee last time and it wasnt even worth the $29, I spent. I stopped using it because it hurt like heck!

So excited for my baby shower this weekend, even though I hate being the center of attention! My friend is coming from Detroit and Im so excited to be able to hang out with her. I also hope I get really nice things and not too many duplicates. I need a car seat stat! So if I dont get one at the shower, Ill be going to buy that on Sunday.:cloud9:


----------



## christylove

Hey ladies just dropping back in to check on you all. Didn't want to read and run lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

christylove said:


> Hey ladies just dropping back in to check on you all. Didn't want to read and run lol.

Hey Christy! Glad all is well. Im doing fine. How is baby??


----------



## nmpjcp2015

mrskc - less than 20 days to go... have you gotten everything done and ready?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi... No not at all lol!! Im going home tonight to prepare some. I need a new gown but i guess ill be in a hospital one lol.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

:haha::friends:Haha, I'll check on you again! Hold you accountable!


----------



## babifever

They had another thread where ladies were listing their hospital bag. I plan to bring: car seat, pacifier, going home outfit for me and baby, my soap/deodorant/lotion, camara. Oh and some slides (for my feet)

I will use whatever else the hospital provider. I don't mind using their stuff.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Funny thing is, I dont even remember packing my bag for when I delivered my now 4 year old, LOL. I am taking the car seat, diaper bag, soap, lotion, and elastic pants and a tee shirt, and the outfit I bought for baby. Its not dressy. Its just a pair of pants that are striped and a onesie that says "I love mommy"! I said I was going to pack last night but I ended up taking a nap and not doing it. I really am going to do it today!!


----------



## babifever

mrskcbrown said:


> Funny thing is, I dont even remember packing my bag for when I delivered my now 4 year old, LOL. I am taking the car seat, diaper bag, soap, lotion, and elastic pants and a tee shirt, and the outfit I bought for baby. Its not dressy. Its just a pair of pants that are striped and a onesie that says "I love mommy"! I said I was going to pack last night but I ended up taking a nap and not doing it. I really am going to do it today!!

Lol! I know how it is.


I was thinking, since no one is TTC anymore, do you think we should open another group, maybe in the pregnancy group board? That may attract more people....


----------



## mrskcbrown

babifever said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, I dont even remember packing my bag for when I delivered my now 4 year old, LOL. I am taking the car seat, diaper bag, soap, lotion, and elastic pants and a tee shirt, and the outfit I bought for baby. Its not dressy. Its just a pair of pants that are striped and a onesie that says "I love mommy"! I said I was going to pack last night but I ended up taking a nap and not doing it. I really am going to do it today!!
> 
> Lol! I know how it is.
> 
> 
> I was thinking, since no one is TTC anymore, do you think we should open another group, maybe in the pregnancy group board? That may attract more people....Click to expand...

Yes I think thats a great idea. how do you move it and etc?


----------



## babifever

mrskcbrown said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, I dont even remember packing my bag for when I delivered my now 4 year old, LOL. I am taking the car seat, diaper bag, soap, lotion, and elastic pants and a tee shirt, and the outfit I bought for baby. Its not dressy. Its just a pair of pants that are striped and a onesie that says "I love mommy"! I said I was going to pack last night but I ended up taking a nap and not doing it. I really am going to do it today!!
> 
> Lol! I know how it is.
> 
> 
> I was thinking, since no one is TTC anymore, do you think we should open another group, maybe in the pregnancy group board? That may attract more people....Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I think thats a great idea. how do you move it and etc?Click to expand...

You can't move it, you would just start a new thread with a similar name on the pregnancy group boards.


----------



## mrskcbrown

babifever said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babifever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, I dont even remember packing my bag for when I delivered my now 4 year old, LOL. I am taking the car seat, diaper bag, soap, lotion, and elastic pants and a tee shirt, and the outfit I bought for baby. Its not dressy. Its just a pair of pants that are striped and a onesie that says "I love mommy"! I said I was going to pack last night but I ended up taking a nap and not doing it. I really am going to do it today!!
> 
> Lol! I know how it is.
> 
> 
> I was thinking, since no one is TTC anymore, do you think we should open another group, maybe in the pregnancy group board? That may attract more people....Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I think thats a great idea. how do you move it and etc?Click to expand...
> 
> You can't move it, you would just start a new thread with a similar name on the pregnancy group boards.Click to expand...

Ok Ill work on it later this evening or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I didn't find out the baby's gender. :-( Stubborn little bugger. You can see my pictures here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2303591-15-5-stubborn-baby.html

Two weeks left Mrskc... how are you holding up?


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I didn't find out the baby's gender. :-( Stubborn little bugger. You can see my pictures here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2303591-15-5-stubborn-baby.html
> 
> Two weeks left Mrskc... how are you holding up?

Im doing good. Ready to deliver. I guess anyday. Sorry you didnt find out the gender. When will you try again to find out the gender?


----------



## nmpjcp2015

We have our anatomy scan/3D scan on May 13th, so hopefully that will be the day. I'm happy that all of our screening labs and my blood labs have come back normal, we heard the heartbeat, and baby is measuring just fine.


----------



## babifever

nmpjcp2015 said:


> We have our anatomy scan/3D scan on May 13th, so hopefully that will be the day. I'm happy that all of our screening labs and my blood labs have come back normal, we heard the heartbeat, and baby is measuring just fine.

Congrats


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> We have our anatomy scan/3D scan on May 13th, so hopefully that will be the day. I'm happy that all of our screening labs and my blood labs have come back normal, we heard the heartbeat, and baby is measuring just fine.

That is so awesome. Im sure you will find out then. What is your desire? Boy or girl? Or it really doesnt matter? I just knew I was having another little boy but God said no, no lol.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I would like a little boy and my husband would too. I think we will both faint if that happens. Our family has a very strong tendency towards girls.


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I would like a little boy and my husband would too. I think we will both faint if that happens. Our family has a very strong tendency towards girls.

LOL I betcha its a boy then!! Yall are the difference makers:winkwink:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

164 days left. :) and so much that will happen between now and then!


----------



## babifever

nmpjcp2015 said:


> 164 days left. :) and so much that will happen between now and then!

Do you have a journal?


----------



## nmpjcp2015

No, I don't. How do I start one?


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> 164 days left. :) and so much that will happen between now and then!

Right!! So true!!


----------



## babifever

nmpjcp2015 said:


> No, I don't. How do I start one?

Go to the "pregnancy journal" thread and click add new thread. You can visit or go thru mine, my link is on my signature. But if you just go to mine, at the top you will see "pregnancy journals" tab.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Good morning... I hope everyone is well. I'm feeling good today. This baby is growing like crazy.


----------



## babifever

I'm good


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Good morning... I hope everyone is well. I'm feeling good today. This baby is growing like crazy.

Im well too! Glad that baby is progressing!!:happydance:


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Mrskcbrown???? Is she here yet??? Thinking of you...


----------



## mrskcbrown

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Mrskcbrown???? Is she here yet??? Thinking of you...




babifever said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I'm at the hospital. I was leaking water. So now waiting on them to test me. I hope they keep me!!
> 
> Hi five!!! I'll be waiting to hear back. Well wishes friend.Click to expand...

No but I went to hospital and they didn't keep me. I'm home:(. The way things are going, it's looking like the csection is coming. The fluid leaking wasnt amniotic but they aren't sure what it is! I only had minor contractions while on the monitor. This is depressing me. Oh well guess I'll sit around a little while longer. I'm very pissed about it all to be honest!!


----------



## aphrodite29

Hey ladies, hope everyone is having a blessed day. I am new to the thread, and new to TTC Groups. I have been TTC for about 3 years. Last October, I saw the BFP, and at 6 weeks I had a miscarriage. I know what God has for me is for me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

aphrodite29 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is having a blessed day. I am new to the thread, and new to TTC Groups. I have been TTC for about 3 years. Last October, I saw the BFP, and at 6 weeks I had a miscarriage. I know what God has for me is for me.

Welcome to the group! Glad to have you. Feel free to share. We have all been where you are at some point. Don't give up hope:hugs:


----------



## babifever

Definitely don't give up! what's for you, is yours. And welcome to the group.


----------



## aphrodite29

I've had Type 1 diabetes for 14 years.


----------



## babifever

aphrodite29 said:


> I've had Type 1 diabetes for 14 years.

I have type 2


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Haven't been on in a while, just getting back from vacation/work trip.

Is baby Koreena here yet?

babifever how are you?


----------



## babifever

nmpjcp2015 said:


> Haven't been on in a while, just getting back from vacation/work trip.
> 
> Is baby Koreena here yet?
> 
> babifever how are you?

Hey Mrs.Brown has a journal on her signature, check it :)

I'm fine, this thread is usually slow so I post everything on my journal. Nothing much here just counting down the days. Thanks for asking! How are you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yay!! I've had her. So happy too. I had a great delivery and it almost makes me want to have another but then night time comes and I say, nah...I'm all good with three lol!!! Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Congrats!


----------

